# Woo Audio WA6 + WA6SE: Tubes, Comments, Pictures, and Advice



## Ahzari

Hey Head-Fi'ers,
   
  There is a strong appreciation of Woo Audio equipment, but I thought it was a little hard to filter out information specific for the WA6/SE so this thread is just for those amps. Post pics of your WA6 and or WA6SE, tubes your rolling, headphones your using and comments on the sound!


----------



## danska

I'm still in the process of reviewing my WA6 but here is a picture of some glow.
   

   
  I'm going to be taking some new pictures tomorrow with my Rega DAC I just picked up today. Cool thread!


----------



## Ahzari

Thanks for posting, nice pic . I'm waiting to get my Sophia and 6SN7s to about 60+ hours before I write my review...
   
  just some initial thoughts, I liked the stock 6DE7 over the 6SN7 right out of the box, but from what I heard from some other head-fi'ers it takes a bit for the 6SN7s to open up (we'll see - hopefully)... I'll include some more detailed comparisons once they get burned in a bit more.
   
  Here's a night-time pic with the Sophia and 6SN7s..


----------



## DarknightDK

Nice!


----------



## danska

Here is a couple of quick pics of my WA6/Rega DAC. I'm currently running the Tung-Sol BGRP 6F8Gs as driver tubes. These are sort of a predecessor to the same version of the 6SN7 which is much more expensive. They sound really amazing! I have had limited head time to compare so I won't review them quite yet. Behind them is a EML 5U4GM, in total I have a good portion of the value of the amp in tubes!


----------



## Ahzari

Those are sweet pics ! The tung sols look great, how much does an EML run? What was the difference in sound compared to the Sophia?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





danska said:


> Here is a couple of quick pics of my WA6/Rega DAC. I'm currently running the Tung-Sol BGRP 6F8Gs as driver tubes. These are sort of a predecessor to the same version of the 6SN7 which is much more expensive. They sound really amazing! I have had limited head time to compare so I won't review them quite yet. Behind them is a EML 5U4GM, in total I have a good portion of the value of the amp in tubes!


 

 silentone had this tube combo on his wa6se for a short time, said it was amazing and breathtaking listening to them.
  nice rega dac, i've seen it before, i was going to buy before i settled on the DL III.
   
   
  also
   
  is this thread WA6 only or does its big brother the WA6SE have a place in here also? they're basically the same amp with the WA6SE just being a bit better.


----------



## danska

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> Those are sweet pics ! The tung sols look great, how much does an EML run? What was the difference in sound compared to the Sophia?


 


  They run $240 new, knock off $80 or so for a used one. I was planning on selling my Sophia Princess once I decided to pick up the EML, it is a lot of money to pay for a single valve. They are supposed to last for something like 5000 hours, I got mine with less than 500 on it.
   
  By comparison the EML has a little more energy and vibrant than the SP. Space seems to more defined, better "edges" to instruments. Both of them lack a bit of slam, at least with my HD650s, although most of the music I've been listening to doesn't necessarily require a lot of impact. I think that the driver tubes have a much more dramatic impact on the sound quality, I have a half dozen rectifiers that all have a good sound to them.
   
  Some day here I'll take pictures on something other than my iPhone, and get that system away from my bed a bit. Its hard to take pictures of my whole rig with the way things are currently positioned.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i use the SP with raytheon 6EW7 (only 20bucks from woo site) and love the results. very smooth highs and the bass is always tight and strong. just what headphones like grado and akg need.


----------



## Ahzari

Hey dubstep girl. Yea def share the W6SE comments too, I figure they are similar enough to talk about here


----------



## Ahzari

does anyone know the output of the WA6 (in watts)... I read somewhere its 2W but somewhere else (in a  forum) someone was saying its 0.5W... asking this because the LCD2 is recommended 1W+ and I wanted to know if the WA6 has the power for really drive that can..


----------



## claybum

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> does anyone know the output of the WA6 (in watts)... I read somewhere its 2W but somewhere else (in a  forum) someone was saying its 0.5W... asking this because the LCD2 is recommended 1W+ and I wanted to know if the WA6 has the power for really drive that can..


 


  I don't think the WA6 puts out 2 watts. I believe 0.5W is correct. I used the WA6 and LCD2 combo for about 6 months and found it to be very enjoyable. I have since purchased a lyr, Headroom ultra desktop with desktop power supply and a Marantz 2285B receiver. I prefer all these compared to the Woo. So I don't believe the WA6 has the power to drive the LCD2 to it's full potential, but I found the Woo to be a good starting point. I will also add the my WA6 is upgraded with blackgates and v caps. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

from the woo website
   
   
   
  WA6
   
  580mW @32Ω
  550mW @60Ω
  590mW @120Ω
  460mW @300Ω
  400mW @600Ω
   
   
  WA6-SE
   
   2000mW @32Ω
  1900mW @60Ω
  1800mW @120Ω
  1300mW @300Ω
  800mW @600Ω
   
  so yeaah, the WA6SE is definitely a more powerful amp

   
   
  the sound is very similar though, like similar sound signature, dynamics, soundstage, etc...
   
  the WA6SE is just an improvement over the WA6 though. either one is a fantastic amp though. i believe the WA6 will be able to drive LCD-2 ok, but definitely not as good as the WA6SE.
   
  the way i see it, on the WA6SE, i have yet to find a headphone that you have to turn the knob more than 11 oclock before it gets unbearably loud. with the regular WA6, you probably have to turn it more to like 3 o clock-ish before that happens..


----------



## Ahzari

yea the SE is a lot more powerful, haha maybe I should have opted for the upgrade..


----------



## cifani090

*OK! I NEED MORE PICTURES! *


----------



## Leon83

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> from the woo website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 So... what happens if I set the impedance switch to 100-600Ω when using Denon D5000? Would that harm the tubes/components/headphones, or will it just output more power?


----------



## claybum

That won't harm anything. You will just get more power to you Denons. I used to use some D2000 with my WA6.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





claybum said:


> That won't harm anything. You will just get more power to you Denons. I used to use some D2000 with my WA6.


 


  +1


----------



## Ahzari

So I've had my unit for about 12 days, contacted Jack to see if I could send the WA6 back (return) and purchase the SE, but he won't forgive on the restocking fee, including all the shipping charges back and forth, don't think its worth it..
   
  haha.. I miss Amazon.


----------



## claybum

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> So I've had my unit for about 12 days, contacted Jack to see if I could send the WA6 back (return) and purchase the SE, but he won't forgive on the restocking fee, including all the shipping charges back and forth, don't think its worth it..
> 
> haha.. I miss Amazon.


 


  I would say just enjoy your WA6 for awhile. It's a very good amp. You can sell it in the future on the fs forum. WA6 holds its value pretty well. If you are thinking of upgrading to an ortho, there are reports that the HE 500 pairs very well with the WA6.


----------



## flaming_june

I think the problem is that the forum has it hard for people searching for information;  When you do search for WA6 info hundreds of irelavent or outdated posts/threads pop up.  It's hard to sort through all of them without a filter.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





flaming_june said:


> I think the problem is that the forum has it hard for people searching for information;  When you do search for WA6 info hundreds of irelavent or outdated posts/threads pop up.  It's hard to sort through all of them without a filter.


 


  That's actually why I use google to search for threads and not the headfi search bar.. It's actually much easier to find desired info that way.. But you're right abt the searches. Nice pic, I really like the silver.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





claybum said:


> I would say just enjoy your WA6 for awhile. It's a very good amp. You can sell it in the future on the fs forum. WA6 holds its value pretty well. If you are thinking of upgrading to an ortho, there are reports that the HE 500 pairs very well with the WA6.


 


  Still on the fence about it. Hifiman recommends 1W of power to drive their 500s to their peak.. While I'm sure they would sound great on the WA6 I'm the type that will always wonder how much I'm missing by not having a more powerful amp.. haha thats why I upgraded from my previous amp. I'm sure a lot of people here have fallen into the expensive habit of continuously upgrading... these forums don't help! lol.. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Ahzari

So went ahead and returned the WA6 with a 10% restocking fee, still kinda annoyed because with all the shipping and restocking charges I'm out over $100.. I guess I'll just imagine I was paying tax the whole time and it'll even out in my mind. haha but ordered the SE hopefully it'll be on its way soon..  Anyone have any comments about the 6FD7s as power tubes?


----------



## thrak

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> So went ahead and returned the WA6 with a 10% restocking fee (Jack lowered it from 15..), still kinda annoyed because with all the shipping and restocking charges I'm out over $100.. I guess I'll just imagine I was paying tax the whole time and it'll even out in my mind. haha but ordered the SE hopefully it'll be on its way soon..  Anyone have any comments about the 6FD7s as power tubes?


 


  you caved!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  just think of the $100 as an interconnect that makes no difference to SQ.  its in there, you just can't see it


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yay another WA6SE owner.
   
  definitely should be an improvement over the WA6


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yay another WA6SE owner.
> 
> definitely should be an improvement over the WA6


 


  So I think Jack is annoyed that I am sending back the WA6 because I sent him two e-mails (yet to receive a response) after returning the WA6 and ordering the SE.. He sent me confirmation after I ordered the WA6 a few weeks ago, but I received no such confirmation from him after ordering the WA6SE.. I'm hoping he's just that busy.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





thrak said:


> you caved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  yea a nice way to think of it, haha..


----------



## Dubstep Girl

hes prob just busy, one time i sent him an email and never replied, the other times he did tho.


----------



## Draygonn

ahzari said:


> I'm hoping he's just that busy.




Holidays are usually like that.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> the way i see it, on the WA6SE, i have yet to find a headphone that you have to turn the knob more than 11 oclock before it gets unbearably loud. with the regular WA6, you probably have to turn it more to like 3 o clock-ish before that happens..


 


  With my Edition 8s I max out at position 6 on a 24 step attenuator (approx. 9 'o clock).  For most listening I'm on click 4 and low level 2 or 3.  Very little leeway, actually a bit of a problem.
   
  I have some Thunderpants on the way, hopefully the situation will be better with those.


----------



## gmahler2u

where can I get these tubes? Tung-Sol BGRP 6F8Gs and EML 5U4GM?


----------



## flaming_june

The EML you need to get it from a dealer or second hand.  The tung sols are quite hard to find at times.  They do pop up here and there on forums and on ebay.


----------



## Ahzari

Does anyone here have experience with the hifiman HE500 paired to the WA6/SE?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> Does anyone here have experience with the hifiman HE500 paired to the WA6/SE?


 

Let me Google that.


----------



## danska

I'm really curious to know what other cans are working well with the standard WA6. It seems like all the cool ones aren't going to be driven properly. I'm wondering if the HD800s or the Beyer T1s would work? What about the Denon 7000? Looking forward to the local head-fi meet so I can try out a few different ones.
   
  I just got fit yesterday for some Westone ES5s so my full-size budget won't come around again for a bit. I've actually read those sound great with the WA6.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





danska said:


> I'm really curious to know what other cans are working well with the standard WA6. It seems like all the cool ones aren't going to be driven properly. I'm wondering if the HD800s or the Beyer T1s would work? What about the Denon 7000? Looking forward to the local head-fi meet so I can try out a few different ones.
> 
> I just got fit yesterday for some Westone ES5s so my full-size budget won't come around again for a bit. I've actually read those sound great with the WA6.


 

  
  That was the feeling I was getting too, thats why I decided to return my WA6 while still in the "return eligible period." I did run my Ultrasone 2900s and Denon D7000s with the WA6 and they sounded great, I actually think any of the Ultrasones or Denons would run great out of the WA6 cause they aren't really power hungry. I also think the stock 6DE7 with the Sophia Princess sound amazing with the D7000s, they were rich, smooth, and refined.
   
  Being a part of headfi though, it seems like most of us are searching for better and better sound.. With that in mind I chose to upgrade to the SE with the intention to get something like the LCDs or HifiMan which are known to bloom with more power. I think the WA6 is great though and the only upgrade I would do, would be the sophia princess (only upgraded rectifier I tried, but it was awesome, actually kept it to use with my SE).


----------



## Dixter

From my experience with the WA6 and various HIFI headsets...   it depends on the headphones impedance of the phones...   The WA6 will properly drive all the way up to 600 ohm...   but you will have to have the volume knob at around 3 oclock for good listening levels with 600 ohm cans..  and that leaves little to no room left if you wanted to drive them a little harder/louder.. so, even though they are being driven with plenty of volume your still wanting more for some reason.  Maybe its a mind game, having the volume knob that high ???  And of course the phones with less impedance have plenty of room on the volume dial to put them where ever you need them to sound right for you...   
  When I look at the specs for all of the Woo amps you can see that all of the amps are power limited at 600 ohm..  http://wooaudio.com/docs/wooaudio_amplifier_comparisons.pdf
  not that the amps don't sound good, its just the power is limited at that impedance.  From what I can tell it looks to me that the sweet spot for power is for a 300 ohm head set...    and thats probably the reason the HD800's (300 ohm) sound so good on any of his amps...  and with tube rolling you have much more latitude for the sound that you want the amp to perform to..  
   
  looking at the specs I'm a little surprised that the WA6SE has that much power over the other amps...   it should work extra fine with all the phones...   of course there's always the WA22


----------



## Dubstep Girl

with the WA6SE, 11 o clock is crazy loud with 600 ohm and basically any headphone i have.
   
   
  low impedance like grado don't need more than 10 o clock to be deafening loud. and thats considering i listen to music at very loud levels compared to most people here.
   
  sennheiser sounds super loud at 11 o clock.
   
  beyers 10-12 o clock
   
  lcd-2 10 o clock
   
  akg 11 o clock
   
  anything more and the headphones will start to clip or sound bad since you'd be overpowering them.


----------



## thrak

^^^ +1
   
  it is also dependent on the tubes you are using.  i use 6DN7's on my 6SE which have higher power output than the stock 6EW7's.  when fed from my Bifrost (2.0Vrms output power) my volume numbers looked very much like Dubstep Girl's.  HD800 & T1 @ ~10AM, HD600 @ ~9AM.  feeding it from my DAC-2 i have the ability to attenuate the DAC2's output power and i have it set such that HD800 & T1 now play @ ~12 to 1PM.


----------



## Ahzari

So i've been on a unwarranted spending spree.. Purchased an EML tube for the SE coming soon (hopefully) and purchased the HifiMan HE500. Me= Broke! )


----------



## Dubstep Girl

make sure to post your he-500 impressions with the WA6SE!!


----------



## Ahzari

will do!


----------



## Ahzari

being without a Woo is depressing... I'm not even listening to music anymore through my other amp, just waiting for the SE to arrive!! just ordered a EML 5UAG, I'll def write up a comparison with my Sophia Princess once I get everything together.


----------



## Leon83

Am I the only one who think the blue LED is annoying? I have black electrical tape over mine lol. The glowing tubes should be enough to determine whether the amp is on or off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i like the lights, looks cool.


----------



## Ahzari

yea my dac has  a blue light too so it all matches up nicely, but I get what you mean.


----------



## danska

I have a mix of blue and red. I actually prefer red, and am planning on switching out the lights on my Jolida gear to match my Rega stuff. My phono stage light is so annoyingly bright that I had to tuck it back inside. The Woo has a nice dim light!
   
   



   
   
   
  Gear pictured on my new Quadraspire Q4evo in dark oak. Ordered some 4" taller posts for my integrated amp on the bottom. Have a total of five shelves for when I move soon. My Ortofon Jubilee just came in the mail today from a re-tip (thanks Soundsmith!!!), so don't mind that empty arm! Really excited to get my Linn up and running again, my system hasn't been quite up to par on the analog end for 9 weeks.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





danska said:


> I have a mix of blue and red. I actually prefer red, and am planning on switching out the lights on my Jolida gear to match my Rega stuff. My phono stage light is so annoyingly bright that I had to tuck it back inside. The Woo has a nice dim light!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ im jealous


----------



## Ahzari

wow..... awesome rig danska..!


----------



## Ahzari

just ordered some of herbie's rx tube dampeners.. will post my impressions. He offers a 90 trial/return period so totally worth trying out. I think I'll be getting all this extra stuff before my SE actually arrives.


----------



## shipsupt

It's funny, I feel like I need to double post now between this thread and the Woo Owners...
   
  Anyway, just throwing out a tube combination I am enjoying... Made in Japan fat bottle Raytheon 6EW7 drivers and the Brimar 5R4GY rectifier.  Great synergy with both the T1 and the HD-800.


----------



## Ahzari

are the fat bottle raytheons the ones that came with your SE? Or did you purchase them later? I really like the set-up btw, I have the same problem when the cleaners come, I'm hovering over them so they don't smack one of the tubes accidentally while cleaning and break them..
   
  Also how long is the power cord between the two SE units, I noticed yours are on two different levels, I always figured it must be a short cord because most people that post pics have them right next to each other...
   
  I know how you feel about reposting.. I really like the other thread too but most people don't like repeating questions that have been answered already and there are so so so many pages (1100+) that it would take forever to filter through them all to find an answer... something I have done, but i thought why not make it easier and create this thread specific to the WA6/SE .. 
   
  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## shipsupt

I purchased the Raytheons later.  
   
  The umbilical is 24", a fair bit longer than stock.  Jack made it to the length I requested so I could do this vertical stack.  He assured me there would be no sonic impact, and I've heard none.
   
   
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> are the fat bottle raytheons the ones that came with your SE? Or did you purchase them later? I really like the set-up btw, I have the same problem when the cleaners come, I'm hovering over them so they don't smack one of the tubes accidentally while cleaning and break them..
> 
> Also how long is the power cord between the two SE units, I noticed yours are on two different levels, I always figured it must be a short cord because most people that post pics have them right next to each other...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I purchased the Raytheons later.
> 
> The umbilical is 24", a fair bit longer than stock.  Jack made it to the length I requested so I could do this vertical stack.  He assured me there would be no sonic impact, and I've heard none.


 

 gotcha.


----------



## rudi0504

Woo audio wa 6 se with standard. Tube and  LCD 3 
  my head phone amp : pre amp T + A. P 10 - 2 . Please see T + A website : taelektroakustik.de
  My CD player : Stello CDA 500 
   
  Anyone help , why my picture can not come out , thank you


----------



## K_19

I really love my WA6SE rig paired with the Stello DA100 along with the EML 5U4G and the pair of ITT 6DE7's. It somehow manages to sound great on both my HD800 and LCD-2 which isn't an easy task...
   
  This setup has perhaps a slightly narrower soundstage than other setups but really gives solid performance in frequency balance. Crisp highs, warm mids, tight well extending bass.


----------



## Leon83

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i like the lights, looks cool.


 
   
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> yea my dac has  a blue light too so it all matches up nicely, but I get what you mean.


 


  I'm a student, so the only logical place to have the amp at the moment (student apartment) is on the desk with the front towards the bed. If I sit in the bed while listening to music or watching a movie/TV-show the blue light can be pretty harsh if the room is dark.
   
  By the way... I see many pictures of people's set-ups where the headphone amp is nicely positioned next to other hi-fi equipment. How do you guys listen to the amp? Are you just sitting next to it on a chair? At the moment I have the iMac connected to the DAC. And also the Playstation 3 with a long optical cable.


----------



## Ahzari

I have a couch next to my rig, but I have a headphone extension cord (1/4inch male to female) just in case i want more room to move around.


----------



## danska

Yeah I have a 15 foot Zu Mobius cable, makes listening pretty easy on my rig. I need about 10 feet of it to get back to my couch. In my bedroom I have a leather chair and my bed, and still need about 8' to get around. In my case this makes buying aftermarket cables pretty expensive, but would prefer to have a longer HP cable than RCAs.


----------



## danska

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> wow..... awesome rig danska..!


 


 Thanks for the compliments. Its taken a good while to get it all together, I've had to ditch a lot of my beginning gear. Damn tubes become addicting! My bedroom set-up has become a resting ground for the few things I have kept from when I got started 5 years ago. Can't imagine what I need to get next (other than a pair of speakers), to move up in the world I'd be looking at Cary or Audiospace stuff, and that costs 3-4x what my stuff does. After working on my Linn LP12 last night, I think I'll move to a non-suspended turntable here pretty soon.


----------



## Ahzari

So I know this has nothing to do with Woo, but I thought this was funny.. Samsung is coming into the "audiophile" speaker industry with a hybrid tube driven speaker system with iPhone stand (the clear glass circle has two driver tubes inside, not really visible too well form the pic)... if tubes are becoming so rare won't these mainstream audio products eat away at whats left?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> So I know this has nothing to do with Woo, but I thought this was funny.. Samsung is coming into the "audiophile" speaker industry with a hybrid tube driven speaker system with iPhone stand (the clear glass circle has two driver tubes inside, not really visible too well form the pic)... if tubes are becoming so rare won't these mainstream audio products eat away at whats left?


 
  omg What. tubes in a samsung product!?


----------



## thrak

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> (the clear glass circle has two driver tubes inside, not really visible too well form the pic)...


 

 LOL!  i was gonna ask if that was a built-in ashtray


----------



## Dubstep Girl

and is samsung gonna charge ridiulous prices for it


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> omg What. tubes in a samsung product!?


 


  exactly what I thought when i saw it..!


  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> and is samsung gonna charge ridiulous prices for it


 

 yea probably... samsung hasn't been known for great audio, so I doubt what they are charging will be worth it. next theyll come out with a woody headphone..


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> exactly what I thought when i saw it..!
> 
> yea probably... samsung hasn't been known for great audio, so I doubt what they are charging will be worth it. next theyll come out with a woody headphone..


 


  not to mention they'll use some crap sounding tubes too...


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> So I know this has nothing to do with Woo, but I thought this was funny.. Samsung is coming into the "audiophile" speaker industry with a hybrid tube driven speaker system with iPhone stand (the clear glass circle has two driver tubes inside, not really visible too well form the pic)... if tubes are becoming so rare won't these mainstream audio products eat away at whats left?


 

 What type on monitor is that on the right? I would never get a Sony product, except this prototype they unveiled at CES which is *super *clear


----------



## Ahzari

So my SE is finally on its way.. Shot Jack Wu an email to ask a question about my order and see why my return hadn't been processed and once again no response.. I'm getting a bit tired of the lack of customer service, especially since the units are so expensive and everyone always speaks so highly of Jack.. Has anyone run into this problem so consistently with woo audio?


----------



## hodgjy

That is they way Jack is, unfortunately.  He'll email you back with any pre-sales questions, your order confirmation, and your shipping information.  Other emails are usually not returned.  As for why, I cannot say.  Perhaps he hates the "where's my order" and "when is my amp shipping" emails.  But he was exactly that way with me.  You aren't the only one.  But, once you get your amp, you'll see and hear how wonderful it is, and you'll forget about the minor email irritations. 
  
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> So my SE is finally on its way.. Shot Jack Wu an email to ask a question about my order and see why my return hadn't been processed and once again no response.. I'm getting a bit tired of the lack of customer service, especially since the units are so expensive and everyone always speaks so highly of Jack.. Has anyone run into this problem so consistently with woo audio?


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> That is they way Jack is, unfortunately.  He'll email you back with any pre-sales questions, your order confirmation, and your shipping information.  Other emails are usually not returned.  As for why, I cannot say.  Perhaps he hates the "where's my order" and "when is my amp shipping" emails.  But he was exactly that way with me.  You aren't the only one.  But, once you get your amp, you'll see and hear how wonderful it is, and you'll forget about the minor email irritations.


 


   
  Haha ok as long as that's the way he just is.. I know some artists and photographers that act the same way, just thought he may be singling me out or something cause the questions weren't about order status, much more specific (like what brand tubes he has for the SE).
   
  But honestly if it wasn't for the amazing equipment I wouldn't keep going back (too many other players in the amp game with great service). But woo audio does stand among the best, they just need a secretary or assistant be more responsive.


----------



## shipsupt

Just to put out some balanced experiences here... I've always gotten good response from Jack, even when my emails were not sales related.
   
  He might be at CES.
   

  
  Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> That is they way Jack is, unfortunately.  He'll email you back with any pre-sales questions, your order confirmation, and your shipping information.  Other emails are usually not returned.  As for why, I cannot say.  Perhaps he hates the "where's my order" and "when is my amp shipping" emails.  But he was exactly that way with me.  You aren't the only one.  But, once you get your amp, you'll see and hear how wonderful it is, and you'll forget about the minor email irritations.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Just to put out some balanced experiences here... I've always gotten good response from Jack, even when my emails were not sales related.
> 
> He might be at CES.


 
   
  Even pre-CES he wasn't replying to many of my messages... it started when I said I wanted to return the WA6 w/in the return period and get the WA6SE.. What bugs me is -if that started his lack of responsiveness- he is taking a restocking fee (per the return policy) so its not like he did me any favors. So if its true that he responds to some and doesn't respond tol others.. I consider that a lower standard of customer service.
   
  Notice this isnt my review of Woo products, but of the service I have received. Having ordered products from Schiit, Nuforce, and Peachtree Audio and having very pleasant and prompt experiences with their customer service, when needed, I think its worth mentioning here that this isnt the same for Woo Audio *in my experience*


----------



## Draygonn

ahzari said:


> Notice this isnt my review of Woo products, but of the service I have received. Having ordered products from Schiit, Nuforce, and Peachtree Audio and having very pleasant and prompt experiences with their customer service, when needed, I think its worth mentioning here that this isnt the same for Woo Audio *in my experience*




Thunderpants group buy is almost 4 months old. We have received one email from Smeggy in the last 8 weeks. PMs don't get returned. We paid so long ago the paypal claims limit is probably up if he did end up screwing us. I guess some small companies just aren't into customer service. \rant


OT: Beautiful rigs guys! Woo sure knows how to make amps that look as good as they sound


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> OT: Beautiful rigs guys! Woo sure knows how to make amps that look as good as they sound


 


   
  Not disagreeing there at all.. Great looking products and great sounding too. 
   
  Very much looking forward to getting my SE.. I'll have pics and comments up by late next week.


----------



## stevekwc

Could anyone share the tube rolling experiences for WA6-SE paired with LCD-2 rev.2? I am thinking to get the SE with stock tubes first.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





stevekwc said:


> Could anyone share the tube rolling experiences for WA6-SE paired with LCD-2 rev.2? I am thinking to get the SE with stock tubes first.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 I'll be pairing my SE with a HifiMan HE500.. I think it shares some similarities with the LCD2s I will post my reviews once I get them in. From what I read you can't go wrong upgrading the rectifier to Emission Labs or Sophia Princess; to start I think the stock driver tubes should be good.


----------



## shipsupt

I think rocking the stock tubes for a while is a good way to go.  Get a feeling for the amp with your headphones, see what you like, etc...
   
  I haven't heard the rev 2 with my 6SE, but I have listened to it.  It's close enough to the rev 1 that I think that the same tubes would do well with it.
   
  Drivers:

 Sylvania 6FD7 fat bottle black plates - Great all around tube for me.  Pairs up well with the LCD-2.  Good dynamics, on the brighter side, great details.
 6EM7/6EA7 - I don't have a specific favorite, yet, but I've tried Lindal, Sylvania, and Tung Sol.  All do pretty well with the LCD-2.  I think the Orthos like these tubes with a higher amplification factor.  So far I'm starting to think that I am liking these more than the Sylvania 6FD7's...
 6DN7 - Another strong driver.  Again, not sure which particular tube I'd recommend yet, but there are plenty to choose from... RCA, Sylvania, GE, Lindal.  These don't stand out in particular area to me, nor do they lack, which is probably a real positive thing to say about them.
   
  Rectifier

 I've generally used either the EML or the Sophia with all of the above drivers.  I wouldn't say I prefer one of the other for the LCD-2 in particular.  For the LCD-2 I would definitely choose either of them over something with less air, say like the RCA 5U4GB.
 
  
  Quote: 





stevekwc said:


> Could anyone share the tube rolling experiences for WA6-SE paired with LCD-2 rev.2? I am thinking to get the SE with stock tubes first.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





stevekwc said:


> Could anyone share the tube rolling experiences for WA6-SE paired with LCD-2 rev.2? I am thinking to get the SE with stock tubes first.
> 
> Thanks.


 


   
  all i can say is it sounds good with my tube combos. haven't rolled other tubes on the WA6SE though, so i can't say much, sry.


----------



## Ahzari

So my WA6SE arrived today...
   
  Played around with it a bit.. Liking what I'm hearing from the 6FD7, much more than the 6EW7s.. 
  6FD7 has more bass impact, smoother treble, and better separation (from what I could tell)
   
   
  Night time shot

   
   
  Liked this set-up but the idecco2 was causing interference with the SE so I switched it up...
   

   
  Current set-up
   

   
  I had the HifiMan HE500 plugged in (thats what you connected to the SE), listened to it a bit.. the WA6SE has tons of power, I didnt even get the volume knob past 9 o-clock and it was plenty loud for the HifiMan..
   
  The WA6SE has better soundstage and better separation from my experience with the WA6 (this may be due somewhat to the different driver tubes). Also, the gobs of power is readily noticeable..
   
  I wasn't crazy about the HE500 combo with it though. Compared to my Denon D7000s I found the sound lacking in every respect (treble, midrange, and bass).. I have read plenty about the HE500s midrange magic, and while I really liked that there was very little sibilance, the instrument separation and positioning was not amazing, everything sounded like it was just coming at me through two channels (and while I know that is a fact, the Denons do a really nice job of building a 3D space with the music - kinda sucks you into the music).
   
  Going to listen more, maybe everything needs to be burned a bit, the HE500s have about 30 hours but I may just end up returning them to headroom, besides the soso sound one ear cup is loose and the cable looks and feels really cheap (I don't know anything about cables though so that may not be true). I'll have another update when everything gets a bit more burned in.


----------



## danska

Great pics there! Nice ring around that EML?, don't think I've seen one that big before!
   
  I actually got a chance to try out the HE-500 (along with the HE-6, HD800, and my acquired LCD-2), my biggest gripe was the way they fit my head. The pads were rather slim and they felt a little bit cheap, construction-wise, in comparison to the others. While they sounded really good, I preferred the sound of the LCD-2. I tried them with an ALO cable, that probably cost as much as the cans themselves.. The LCD-2 was the only one I tried with the stock cable actually, and to my ears it wasn't holding them back too much.
   
  On a side note, I'm in SoCal right now. It's funny how cold people think it is down here! I left Seattle monday night, where snow was coming in like crazy. This is winter paradise for me!


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





danska said:


> Great pics there! Nice ring around that EML?, don't think I've seen one that big before!
> 
> I actually got a chance to try out the HE-500 (along with the HE-6, HD800, and my acquired LCD-2), my biggest gripe was the way they fit my head. The pads were rather slim and they felt a little bit cheap, construction-wise, in comparison to the others. While they sounded really good, I preferred the sound of the LCD-2. I tried them with an ALO cable, that probably cost as much as the cans themselves.. The LCD-2 was the only one I tried with the stock cable actually, and to my ears it wasn't holding them back too much.
> 
> On a side note, I'm in SoCal right now. It's funny how cold people think it is down here! I left Seattle monday night, where snow was coming in like crazy. This is winter paradise for me!


 
  haha I was just telling my friend its freezing in socal lately.. I put on 3 layers every night, we aren't used to anything below 60 here haha..
   
  In the pic I'm actually running the Sophia Princess, I have a EML tube too, haven't got around to listening to it too much yet.
  And yea totally agree with you regarding the construction of the HE500s, they are nowhere near as nice as the Denons or even the Ultrasones I have, both of which I paid less for... They do sound nice, but I think I'd rather pay a little more and get something better maybe the LCDs or the T1s.. The search continues, but at least the Woo can handle whatever I throw at it (minus the HE6s haha).


----------



## danska

I was contemplating as I wrote that last night if it were a EML 274b, it just appears huge in that pic! I have the EML 5U4G, which looks a lot different, its much taller! Hope the sounds of things improve for you, once things get a bit of time on them.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





danska said:


> I was contemplating as I wrote that last night if it were a EML 274b, it just appears huge in that pic! I have the EML 5U4G, which looks a lot different, its much taller! Hope the sounds of things improve for you, once things get a bit of time on them.


 

 I currently own an older production Sophia 274b and a new EML 274b.  I've also owned the newer EML 5u4g and old production EML 274b.  
   
  The new EMLs (5u4g/274b) are roughly the same size.  The old 274b was _much_ larger than the new 274b, about 1.5 inches taller, perhaps 30% more internal volume.  I'm not sure if the old/new 274bs sound identical, but they definitely have a house sound that is different than the other tubes.  I actually found the EML 5u4g and Sophia 274b to sound fairly similar, the EML being a bit more refined, whereas the EML 274b is rather different - more spacious, open sound, but somewhat diffuse and less detailed.  I much prefer the EML 274b on my maxxed WA6SE w/ 6ew7s for my Edition 8s, mostly for its ability to give these cans good soundstage.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

so the EML is a better rectifier than the Sophia?


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> so the EML is a better rectifier than the Sophia?


 

 I think this depends on system synergy and preference.
   
  For me I rank 
   
  1) EML 274b
  2) EML 5u4g
  3) SP 274b
   
  Where there is quite a bit more distance between 1 and 2 relative to 2 and 3.  
   
  Another head-fier had a good writeup in the big Woo thread, think for a WA22, and he ranked the it in reverse, where the SP 274b was on top, the EML 5u4g, and EML 274b in 3rd (it was also more comprehensive, had about 5-6 rectifiers in total).  His comments seemed to echo mine in a way, and I think if I had open cans like the HD800 or LCD-2 my preference may be different.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





bobeau said:


> I think this depends on system synergy and preference.
> 
> For me I rank
> 
> ...


 

 oh ok.
   
  thanks.


----------



## danska

I prefer the EML over the Sophia. The bottom end weight and control are improved by going to the EML. Both are quite nice, not sure if the extra cost is really worth it or not. The EML/6F8G TS combo, is still the best I've ever heard my HD 650s sounds fwiw.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





danska said:


> I prefer the EML over the Sophia. The bottom end weight and control are improved by going to the EML. Both are quite nice, not sure if the extra cost is really worth it or not. The EML/6F8G TS combo, is still the best I've ever heard my HD 650s sounds fwiw.


 


  I guess I need to a comparison on these a little more, I didn't find much difference between the SP and the EML 5U4Gs.. (but maybe I wasn't listening very carefully - haha). I also get a little scared every time I pull these rectifiers in and out of the Woo, cause its a pretty firm fit.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> I guess I need to a comparison on these a little more, I didn't find much difference between the SP and the EML 5U4Gs.. (but maybe I wasn't listening very carefully - haha). I also get a little scared every time I pull these rectifiers in and out of the Woo, cause its a pretty firm fit.


 


   
  its not as firm on mine. moves pretty easily.
   
   
  the power tubes on my WA2 however, those are hard to get out


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> its not as firm on mine. moves pretty easily.
> 
> 
> the power tubes on my WA2 however, those are hard to get out


 


  haha maybe they loosen up over time.. but both my driver tubes and rectifier are pretty firm.


----------



## Ahzari

been thinking about breaking into the vinyl game... anyone listen to records with their Woo 6s?


----------



## danska

I'm a big vinyl nut! Got more $ into my analog set-up than I care to admit.. I've had four TTs, numerous carts, several phono stages, etc. It is not a cheap hobby but it is sure is rewarding. New pressings of various recordings and new music on vinyl is pretty awesome , not to mention the fact that you can score great old stuff for cheap if you know how to look!
   
  Set a budget for yourself, and go from there. I can provide advice based on that.


----------



## stevekwc

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> been thinking about breaking into the vinyl game... anyone listen to records with their Woo 6s?


 


  What is a good phono amp  to bridge a TT (VPI Scout + Grado Sonata low volt) to Woo WA6/6-SE? Could danska or anyone recommend? Do I need a phono amp btw? I apologize for an elementary question.
   
  Thank you.


----------



## danska

Quote: 





stevekwc said:


> What is a good phono amp  to bridge a TT (VPI Scout + Grado Sonata low volt) to Woo WA6/6-SE? Could danska or anyone recommend? Do I need a phono amp btw? I apologize for an elementary question.
> 
> Thank you.


 


  stevekwc, yours is the 0.5mV version I gather. Your going to need a phono pre-amp/stage to equalize the input signal (RIAA equalization) and boost the gain way up on that puppy. Those are quite nice carts for the money, I've listened to one before. Your going to need the equivalent of a moving-coil type stage (or a MM type with a step-up transformer) to get enough gain for proper dynamics and what not. The main question is what is your budget? You can get cheap phono stages like the Pro-Ject Phono Box ($159) which sounds okay but not awesome. With a VPI/Grado Sonata set-up you'll be underwhelmed to say the least. Some people say its the most important piece in the chain.
   
  I'd recommend something like what I have, the Jolida JD9 which offers three different gain levels, different loadings, etc. It is priced now at $499, you can find used ones sometimes around $350. It has a tube output, which is pretty cool because you can roll those (12ax7/5751/12au7) to suit what you like. Its also very easily modified, you can swap op-amps on the input very easily and it will compete with $1-1.5k stages all day long. I'm a bit biased but I haven't heard anything under $1.2k that is as good as my JD9 with a total of $600 into it.
   
  I researched basically every available phono stage available to me both locally and over the net, so I'd be happy to help point you in the right direction, based on you budget.


----------



## dgilz

Hi there,
   
  I've just received my WA6, I found it in the classified section  and it comes with a couple of tubes for rolling : Sylvana, EML, etc...
   
  I like everything on this amp : quality, sound, simplicity, easy to live with, etc.. except the volume knob that slips from my big greasy hands ! :-D Does anyone know where I could find another knob, easier to handle, not sanded for instance ?


----------



## shipsupt

Anyone using a GZ34 rectifier they are pleased with in the 6SE?


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Anyone using a GZ34 rectifier they are pleased with in the 6SE?


 


  I stopped rolling those of I got my emission labs 5U4G & Sophia, have you tried the mullard GZ34 (I was actually curious about that one).


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Anyone using a GZ34 rectifier they are pleased with in the 6SE?


 

 I did try a metal-base Philips miniwatt (1955 build), and depending on your phones and the sound you're after, it was pretty outrageous.  It's a holy grail tube and priced accordingly.  Definitely the most detailed rectifier I've tried and a bit toppy and closed-in w/ my Ed8s so I sold it (and made $50 profit!).  Of course that's a different beast than say a standard small base 60s/70s mullard and I never tried one of those in the Woo.  I could see how using something like an LCD3 it might be tops.  Also from what I understand if you want to play in that league the GZ37 high-wycombe is considered to be somewhat comparable, as well as the large based mullards built in Holland (basically Philips rebrands and similar to the metal base tubes) can be had cheaper - like $125-150 or so measuring strong on eBay


----------



## shipsupt

I haven't tried any of the GZ34's... yet.  I've got the EML and Sophia as well, but curiosity is getting the best of me and I've been researching the GZ34's now.  It's interesting that they don't seem that popular with the WA6(SE) crowd.. or at least that's my impression.
   
  It's a rather expensive experiment, but bobeau gives me a little inspiration... if I can get one at fair market I could likely get rid of it later at little or no loss if I don't find it to my liking.
   
  I'll check out the GZ37 as well.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> It's a rather expensive experiment, but bobeau gives me a little inspiration... if I can get one at fair market I could likely get rid of it later at little or no loss if I don't find it to my liking.


 
   
  So here's how you go about it... I have a theory that most people, esp. guitarists, only are aware of these as metal-based Mullards.  In truth, there is no such thing (ie. none made in a British Mullard factory), a metal-base Mullard is just a rebranded Philips.  Philips was actually the parent company of Mullard.  This goes for any metal-based rebrand, all Philips.  Some people tend to not list the word "Mullard" in their auction title and they don't show up, and consequently those tubes tend to fetch less... so that's how you get a deal.  Just get a strong-testing one, non-NOS, and aim keep the max price under $200.  If it doesn't suit you make sure to list something like "Philips Miniwatt Metal-base GZ34/Valvo/Amperex/Mullard rebrand" in the title and it will likely fetch a decent amount over $200.  I purchased mine for $185 shipped from someone who just called it a Philips Miniwatt, and when it sold there were 3 people who bid over $200.
   
  It's an interesting tube and out of the all the higher end rectifiers I tried produced the most distinctly different results.  I kinda wish I didn't get rid of it as I have some Thunderpants on the way and could very well prefer it with those... if I find I'm edging back toward the sound of the Sophia Princess over my EML 274b, I may pick up another.  These things are also known to be bulletproof and to last for like 5000+ hours, so if it meshes with your tastes it will probably far outlast the handbuilt EML/SPs that seemingly tend to burn out rather quickly (many reports in the big Woo thread of failures at around the 500-1000 hour mark).
   
  EDIT:  Also something to note, there appear to be 3 types of these metal based tubes.  My recollection is the periods are approximately 1) 52-54, 2) 55-56, and 3) 57-58.  They also are perceived in that order for sonic greatness - supposedly.  The first two groups look similar internally but the first series only have 1 top getter, the second two.  The third period look quite a bit different and are actually similar to the big plastic base Philips tubes.


----------



## shipsupt

^THIS
  Solid gold.  Thanks for taking the time.  There is a huge amount of data to mine through here on these tubes, and you just boiled 90% of it down for me in one post.  
   
  That $200ish range is exactly where I'm trying to target on budget.
   
  I'm on the hunt.  When I score a decent tube I'll be sure to let you know.
   
  THANKS!


----------



## takezo

i would advise patience in your search for the metal base gz34 rectifiers. they are supposedly very plentiful but
  collectors in europe have taken them out of circulation to raise the prices; kinda like debeers and their diamonds.
   
  the gz37 is nothing like the gz34 metal base on the woo amps. operating points are different and while the gz34
  have a lively and energetic presentation, albeit with a closed in soundstage, the gz37 (big bottle and small) sounds
  slow and thick, indicating it is operating outside of the linear curve, thanks to the conservative power supply section
  of all woo amps.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> THANKS!


 

 Absolutely, good luck.  It seems a handful of these tubes sell on eBay every week (at least when I was looking), it might take a few weeks.
   
  Quote: 





takezo said:


> the gz37 is nothing like the gz34 metal base on the woo amps. operating points are different and while the gz34
> have a lively and energetic presentation, albeit with a closed in soundstage, the gz37 (big bottle and small) sounds
> slow and thick, indicating it is operating outside of the linear curve, thanks to the conservative power supply section
> of all woo amps.


 

 I stand corrected on that.  When I was researching metal GZ34s I saw the high wycombe tubes come up in several conversations as recommendations, but I have no personal experience nor am aware of the difference in operating characteristics.


----------



## danska

I'm selling a EML 5U4G if anyone is interested. I'll cut you a little Woo WA6(SE) discount if anyone wants it


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





danska said:


> I'm selling a EML 5U4G if anyone is interested. I'll cut you a little Woo WA6(SE) discount if anyone wants it


 







 That you wouldn't let me in on the deal... shocking! Shipsupt had to inform late last night just what you were up to. You know I want it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will either call, send PM or both!


----------



## reeltime

I've had my WA6 for about two weeks.  I bought it used with the stock tube set.  
   
  My listening reference has been the Burson 160D to this point-- I only own HD650s and UE In-Ear Reference Monitors (saving for the LCD2 at the moment) and I will continue using the DA side of the Burson for the foreseeable future-- as I haven't run across a DAC that can do what the Burson does.  
   
  On that note (pun intended) the Burson ate up the WA6 with standard tubes.  The Burson had definition in the bass which was sorely lacking from the WA6 and the highs were much clearer under the Burson.  I was also picking up some sibilance on the standard tube.  The Burson really excels at keeping all of the parts of the sound in place.  It has a way of making the total sound cohere better than my other D/A / Amp options.  I had a Sophia Princess tube on order, and it arrived a day or two after the WA6.  I also ordered on eBay a '58 Mullard GZ34 (NOS).
   
   

   
  Changing out to the Princess made a world of difference.  I still preferred the Burson to the WA6, but at quieter volumes the Princess held its own.  Under the Princess the upper frequencies grew clarity and the sibilance disappeared.  The bass extended a bit and the bottom also found a bit of definition which was lacking.
   

   
  Last week the '58 GZ34 arrived.  It lacks the light show of the Princess.  And on that note alone-- the Princess is probably more fun to listen with.  But the muster is in the sound-- and here the GZ34 upped the ante significantly-- so much so-- that in just pluggin in the rectifier tube without much warm-up at all, I really had a hard time hearing much difference at all from the Burson.  The sound is practically identical-- Hot swapping-- It might be a shade warmer, but honestly, I couldn't make out any significant difference.  Which makes me wonder where things will stand once the GZ tube comes on a bit.  
   
  I have 1 more rectifier on the way-- another GZ varietal-- this from Holland, and a bit more pricey-- time will tell.  On order due Monday-- the first change in the power tubes-- the 6GL7/6EM7.  Woo claims it to be the best power tubes they know of-- can't wait to see what change comes with them.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





reeltime said:


> I've had my WA6 for about two weeks.  I bought it used with the stock tube set.
> 
> My listening reference has been the Burson 160D to this point-- I only own HD650s and UE In-Ear Reference Monitors (saving for the LCD2 at the moment) and I will continue using the DA side of the Burson for the foreseeable future-- as I haven't run across a DAC that can do what the Burson does.
> 
> ...


 

 How would you compare the soundstage between the GZ34 and the Sophia? Thanks for the post btw (great pics).


----------



## Silent One

Rectifiers Ranked--
   
  Inside my listening room with D5000's & D7000's on top:
   
  1. USAF-596
  2. EML 5U4G Mesh Plate
  3. Sophia Princess 274-B Mesh Plate


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> How would you compare the soundstage between the GZ34 and the Sophia? Thanks for the post btw (great pics).


 


  I'd put the GZ34 ahead of the Sophia on every level.  To my ears, where the Sophia Princess goes astray is in the bass.  It's muddier compared with the GZ34 and my reference Burson.  This slightly spoils the soundstage.  But soundstage is good to great on both (depending on source).  I don't think anyone will be disappointed in the Sofia Princess.  But on direct comparison, it doesn't match my Burson or GZ34.  
   
  Listening tracks:  Gene Harris "All-Star Tribute to Count Basie", Fleetwood Mac's "Rumours" 96kHz, Grateful Dead "American Beauty" SACD 188kHz (if you like the Dead, this re-mix will blow your mind), Nora Jones "Come Away With Me", Dire Straits "Communique", The Eagles "Hotel California" 192kHz.
   
  Based on what I own (3 rectifier tubes)-- I rank the tubes as follows:
   
  1) Mullard GZ-34 (1958)
  2) Sofia Princess
  3) Stock Woo Tube (Don't know the model #, and don't care-- this tube doesn't measure up)
   
  I'll be playing with the Power tubes next week.  Can't wait, Woo claims more drive (output) out of the 6GL7 and greater clarity throughout the range.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





reeltime said:


> 1) Mullard GZ-34 (1958)


 
   
  Is this a metal based tube or a fat plastic base?  And is it MIE?


----------



## reeltime

Yes, English, fat plastic base.  The 6GL7 power tubes arrived today.  Out of the box-- lots of "Umph".  Not sure I'm liking it with the GZ34.  Gotta burn 'em a bit, but there's a quality I'm not liking out of the chute.  I need eval time, and I have none... Pity when life gets in the way of listening.


----------



## reeltime

I've had about a week with the WA-6 "upgraded" with 6EM7 amp tubes.  These are the recommended tubes from Woo, their selection for drive tubes.  My experience has been a rather big disappointment.
   
  First I married the 6EM7s with my favorite rectifier tube for the WA-6-- the Mullard GZ34.  Mine is a 1958, fat bottom plastic base.
   
  The bass slams.  It's punchy, lacking finesse.  Soundstage is decent, but bass is blooming.  Compression sounding-- probably decent for pop or beats, but there's nothing gentle about this combo.  The precision jump from the Sofia to the GZ34 is replaced by an overpowering closed-in approach.
   
  The 6EM7s marry better to the Princess-- the slamming property of the amp seems to focus the princess better.  Still-- a major disappointment.  Booming is still there, but there's some semblance of control.
   
  Jumping back to the RCA 6CY7 things immediately open up and pull together under the GZ34.  Airy.  Spaceous.  All the detail is there immediately.
   
  Switching back to the Princess with the 6GL7, the sound is tighter-- but more closed.  I judge this to be a negative.  There's a lack of ring in the reverb that the GZ34 6CY7 enjoyed and exploited.  Further listening and it appears the openness is getting cut off by the lower mids and bass frequencies.  But if you're looking for bass extension-- this combo offers up plenty.  But I'm afraid it's too thumping for my taste. 
   
  The Princess with the 6GL7 is a palatable attacking combo, but nothing I'd seek out on my own.  The more I listen-- the more it sounds like a compressed FM stereo signal.  It's the sound I'd been searching to find in my living room in '78.  Unfortunately my taste has changed significantly over the past 30 years.  The sound is like a Guiness beer.  Thick and frothy.  Saturated.  Lots of bold flavor that exhausts me quickly.  Modern day, vintage wall of sound.  Switching to Jay-Z-- it's what you might really want!  Man-- too much for anything else.  Too much attack.  Woo claims greater clarity?  Not on these two tubes!
   
  Selling them sooner rather than later.  Any takers?
   
  Next up:  Just got my hands on a CV593 rectifier.  Pleasing out of the box.  Still needs evaluation.  Another tube to burn in!  I also see Woo is selling 6SN7s-- that's a legendary driver, and I want to try it.  Steep $$$ in tubes at the moment.  My wallet is steaming.


----------



## shipsupt

@reeltime - What headphones were you using with the 6EM7's, and which brand tubes were they?
   
  I definitely have found them to have a more closed in sound, although the Sophia helped to open things up a bit.  I found that I liked this punch with my orthodynamics, and didn't hear the same bloom you encountered, the low end being strong but tight.  In general I found them promising.  I am finding some better sounding tubes as I roll in more brands as well.  The Sylvanias seemed to be working better than the Lindals that Jack sent, but I've got a few more I need to roll through including GE, RCA, and Tung Sol.  I'm a bit stalled on rolling due to the Bay Area Meet this weekend.
   
  On the other hand I did not like them at all with the HD-800 and T1, found them to be a little "overwhelming" on both ends for my taste.  Your "too much attack" comment about the 6GL7 is about right for me with the 6EM7's and these headphones.  
   
  I didn't try them with any low impedance or highly efficient headphones as I figured it would not be a good combination.
   
  I've just started to gather some 6GL7's but haven't listened to them at all yet... will be interesting to see what I hear.
   
  I also just picked up a CV593, waiting for it in the mail now...


----------



## reeltime

My sole pair of hi-fi headphones-- the Sennheiser 650.  I'm plotting a purchase of LCD-2s but unfortunately Nikon derailed my plans when they released the new D800 this week.  Camera (work stuff) takes priority over play.  
   
  Woo sent me Amperex 6GL7s with the adapter bases.  I just couldn't get them to work for me.  
   
  I have on order from Woo the 6SN7GTs and adapter bases.  I'm hearing good things.  Currently I have stock RCA 6DE7s.  
   
  Did you get your CV593 off of eBay?  There's a guy with a bunch of NOS '67s for sale at $100 each.  You are in for something REALLY special.  So far, I think it's a dream tube.  I'll post my thoughts here after they burn in, but I spent the entire night going back through my favorite tracks, which should tell you something.


----------



## shipsupt

Yep, same guy with the Mullards.  I grabbed one while I continue my search for the right GZ34.  Now you're getting me all excited about it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  One thing I didn't consider when I was reading your impressions was what subtle differences we are likely to hear when using the same tubes in the 6 vs. the 6SE?  Surely the same tubes are going to behave slightly different in the two amps, right?


----------



## reeltime

Yeah, absolutely.  But I don't think the qualities of the tubes will differ much.  But you're going to have a definite edge in overall presentation, because you're packing more power and I'd guess moving the power to its own unit has some serious advantages, though the basics of the amp are relatively similar.  You're driving headphones that are more power hungry, as well.  
   
  I stopped listening long enough to swap tubes.  I went back to the GZ34 (1958) after four hours on the CV593-- I forgot how good the GZ34 actually sounds.  I've been listening to the Sofia with the 6GL7s for a few days trying to find more to like-- and my ears were shocked for the second time tonight.  Man that Mullard company knows a thing or two about making tubes..  My first impressions on swapping back were the bass is more extended under the GZ34 and the soundstage wider than the CV593.  I've got more listening to do, but it's a good night at home!


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





reeltime said:


> My sole pair of hi-fi headphones-- the Sennheiser 650.  I'm plotting a purchase of LCD-2s but unfortunately Nikon derailed my plans when they released the new D800 this week.  Camera (work stuff) takes priority over play.
> 
> Woo sent me Amperex 6GL7s with the adapter bases.  I just couldn't get them to work for me.
> 
> ...


 


  I wasn't crazy about the stock 6SN7s tubes that came with the adaptors from Woo.. I think they were RCAs, I actually preferred the stock setup, but if you can get your hands on some new old stock 6SN7GTs its supposed to be great (I searched a bit when I had my WA6 and they are pretty tough to find).


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





reeltime said:


> I forgot how good the GZ34 actually sounds.   Man that Mullard company knows a thing or two about making tubes..


 
   
  One thing to keep in mind is that early Mullard is going to be a different beast than the far more common Mullard GZ34s out there (small black base).  I found the latter to be pretty underwhelming, my miniwatt was heads and shoulders above and the early MIE Mullards are likely to be a derivative of that.  
   
  This is mostly for the readers out there that just want to pick up a Mullard tube to try.  They're all decent tubes, but to really see what they can do you have to get an early one.
   
  Tubeworld is a good source of info on these tubes, although their prices are otherwordly
   
  https://www.tubeworld.com/5ar4.htm
   
  All the links toward the top of this page (just under the metal based tube) will take you to info pages on the variants.  The ones you should focus on are in the top three links (metal and fat base tubes).


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> I wasn't crazy about the stock 6SN7s tubes that came with the adaptors from Woo.. I think they were RCAs, I actually preferred the stock setup, but if you can get your hands on some new old stock 6SN7GTs its supposed to be great (I searched a bit when I had my WA6 and they are pretty tough to find).


 


  Woo is actually selling NOS 6SN7GTs on their WA6 page as an upgrade right now.  They offer up tube upgrades from time to time depending on what's in stock.


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





bobeau said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that early Mullard is going to be a different beast than the far more common Mullard GZ34s out there (small black base).  I found the latter to be pretty underwhelming, my miniwatt was heads and shoulders above and the early MIE Mullards are likely to be a derivative of that.
> 
> This is mostly for the readers out there that just want to pick up a Mullard tube to try.  They're all decent tubes, but to really see what they can do you have to get an early one.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I picked up my '58 fat base from eBay for $119 NOS.  It's not a pretty tube by any stretch of the imagination.  But the sound is, so far, second to none.  I kinda "dumbed" into a good one.  I know more about these tubes today than when I was looking for mine.


----------



## shipsupt

I was able to track down what I hope is a good quality metal base GZ34/5AR4.  It's a '56 Amperex/Philips from Holland with the Bugleboy label on the glass.[size=small]  I had to creep over my budget, which was likely a bit optimistic, but this tube is NOS.  I'll be sure to give some impressions of it when it arrives.[/size]
   
   
   
  [size=medium]Thanks again to everyone for helping out with what to look for on these tubes... I hope I picked a good one![/size]


----------



## reeltime

Just a note-- And sorry if there's an etiquette I'm breaking here-- someone's selling a few NOS GZ34 for only $129 on eBay:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mullard-GZ34-5AR4-NOS-tube-f31-code-/290670615048?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item43ad519a08#ht_1917wt_1156
   
  Looks like a steal.  It's a 1958 fat base like mine.


----------



## takezo




----------



## nihaz

G'day all, I purchased a WA6 from a fellow Head-Fier  and have been silently enjoying it for the past few weeks. I have to say that I am absolutely stunned by the build and sound quality of these amps.
   
  Originally I was regretting the purchase due to the fact that this amp was one of the few that I desperately wanted but couldn't afford... but I have to say... those few weeks of living off instant noodles was most definitely work it!
   
  Anyway, just a quick hello to you all, hope to get to know you all better!
   
  PS: Are the 7N7 tubes worth rolling into a WA6? Been pondering about this ever since I read about them in the WA6 product infomation page.


----------



## takezo

some love the 7n7 and others don't. they are electrically equivalent to the 6sn7 family
  of driver tubes but only sylvania and national union are known to have manufactured
  them so not much variation in tube rolling. stick to the T-plates over the V-plates,
  as the former generally presents a more smooth/refined sound perfect for vocal, acoustic,
  and small ensemble music. the soundscape is generally wider and deeper via the 6sn7/7n7
  tubes over any other compatible w/the wa6. instruments are farther apart and imaging
  is better as well w/the 6sn7/7n7. but if you want dynamics and a forward sound, go for
  the 6fd7 or 6em7.


----------



## reeltime

CV593
   
  RCA 6DE7 Drivers
   

   
   
   
  This is a serious contender for the title of best rectifier.  My initial impression-- I've found my dream tube.  Mine is a military (brown base)-- labeled RAF (British Royal Air Force) made by Mullard in 1967, the year I was born!  
   
  Looks wise-- it falls between the Sofia Princess in it's glowing mesh greatness-- and the Mullard GZ34, which is frankly as exciting as limestone in the looks department.  The CV593 has twin antenna posts (figuratively) that glow atop the plates, and a tasty glow down low.  Will post pics.
   
  Presence.  Drums are tight but up front.  Slight booming in the bass.  But it's controlled aggression.  There's a punchy quality, but it's restrained.  Sweet.  Winning sound right out of the box.  Is it too controlled?  Time will tell.
   
  Really musical.  Very together.  Good bass extension.  A slight amount of slam.  Bassheads will love this tube.  Soundstage is great-- but I need some swapping to double-check.  
   
  Over to the Burson.. The Burson has a lighter touch with the sound.  Slightly deeper on the bass.  It's a looser feel.  Slightly more spacious.  
   
  The sound of the CV593 has me interested.  It's got my attention.  It's one musical tube!  It's a lush sound that's full bodied without any bloat.  Most tubes of this nature are too aggressive. 
   
  More musical than the Burson to my ear, and that's a huge compliment. 
   
  Moving back to my current favorite-- the Mullard GZ34 (1958 fat base)-- I was expecting to clearly favor the CV593-- and crown a new champ.  Not so fast.  
   
  The GZ34 has a deeper more separated bass, and a slightly wider soundstage.  We're talking shades here, but it's apparent to my ears.  The GZ34 lacks some of the winning punch of the 593, but it's a really pristine sound.  Everything stays in place (contained) and that makes for a brilliant soundstage.  The GZ34 plays closer to the edge on sibilance, but it doesn't go past it.  Bright yet deep are hard qualities to surpass.  The 593 is darker, but holds the music together better.  
   
  No question both of these tubes are heavyweight contenders--  Both wow me at every turn.  But If I had to give my personal favorites-- the list goes like this:
   
  1) Mullard GZ34 (1958)
  2) Mullard CV593 (RAF 1967)
  3) Sophia Princess
   
  In the end, the deeper, less blooming bass and wider soundstage were just too great for the CV593 to overcome, despite it's overall musicality.   Both are amazing tubes, and the GZ34 ranks higher on my list by the narrowest of margins.
   
  Hey even ugly guys needs to win once in a while.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





nihaz said:


> G'day all, I purchased a WA6 from a fellow Head-Fier  and have been silently enjoying it for the past few weeks. I have to say that I am absolutely stunned by the build and sound quality of these amps.
> 
> Originally I was regretting the purchase due to the fact that this amp was one of the few that I desperately wanted but couldn't afford... but I have to say... those few weeks of living off instant noodles was most definitely work it!
> 
> Anyway, just a quick hello to you all, hope to get to know you all better!


 

 Hey nihaz, welcome! Congrats on the WA6, its a awesome little amp, totally agree w/you Woos have great build quality.
   


  Quote: 





reeltime said:


> CV593
> 
> RCA 6DE7 Drivers


 
  Nice pic!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> Nice pic!


 


  +1


----------



## MIKELAP

is it possible to plug the wa6se amp in the burson 160ds amp/dac in order to use the dac part of the Burson and how, i have no idea if you can do this or maybe i could i use it with the dac in the essence stx soundcart or does anybody know of a good dac that goes with this and a pair of marklized d-5000 denons it already sounds great with the burson i've had for 2 months now , but you guys and your glowing tubes are driving me nuts i gotta try this .ya ya i know your sorry for my wallet.Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## reeltime

No, you'd need the Burson 160d to do that.  The 160ds doesn't have the pre-amp out circuit.  If I didn't have my Burson 160D I'd have purchased the CEntrance DACmini.  I think that's the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Saintly

I got my WA6 with Blackgates and V-cap upgrades today.  I've been running it with the Sophia Princess and GE 6FD7 fat bottles and it honestly blows away the V200 that I had.  It has an even smoother and more organic sound all the while maintaining a good sized soundstage and separation without the veil that the V200 had.


----------



## CloakedMistborn

Thanks to all you guys in this thread it helped me make the decision to purchase a Wa6 with sophia upgrade. I bought the DT880/600s to pair with the amp. Should get the headphones in at the end of the week and the amp in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ahzari

So if anyones interested I decided to put up my EML 5u4g for sale, you can PM or go to my for sale link.. great upgrade for WA6 and WA6SE (only amps I have heard it on).
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/598387/eml-5u4g-mesh-plate-rectifier-tube


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





saintly said:


> I got my WA6 with Blackgates and V-cap upgrades today.  I've been running it with the Sophia Princess and GE 6FD7 fat bottles and it honestly blows away the V200 that I had.  It has an even smoother and more organic sound all the while maintaining a good sized soundstage and separation without the veil that the V200 had.


 


  I purchased a pair of 6FD7's off of eBay.  They showed promise, but the tubes weren't matched and the balance in the headphones were way off.  I've moved past the Sofia Princess.  It's pretty to look at but there are better sounding rectifier tubes out there.  Check out the GZ34 from Mullard.  Any late 50's NOS is heaven on the WA6.  
   
  I bought a pair of RCA 6SN7s from Woo direct with the adapters.  I'll review them soon, they sound very good at first listen, but they eat power.  1/3 drop in output power on Sennheiser 650s.  More to come.


----------



## shipsupt

Gave the CV593 rectifier a little time earlier this week.  I liked a lot of things about it, but it lost so much low end impact that I just couldn't keep going with it while using the HD800's.  Things were just so thin and bright.  The GZ34 went back in and my low end was restored. 
   
  I will eventually try it with a few headphones that might not be impacted as much, say the D7000 or some such.
   
  I have to say I'm a bit surprised at how much difference I am hearing between some of these rectifiers, I had always thought they made less of a difference.
   
  On a side note, FWIW the CV593 is one of the coolest glowing tubes I have for my 6SE.


----------



## hodgjy

Rectifiers are quite a bit of a sonic enigma.  But, since the rest of the circuit draws the DC current off the rectifier, it makes perfect sense that they will impact the whole sonic signature.
  
  Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I have to say I'm a bit surprised at how much difference I am hearing between some of these rectifiers, I had always thought they made less of a difference.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> The GZ34 went back in and my low end was restored.


 

 So wait, is this the metal base tube?  How do you like it overall?


----------



## shipsupt

It is. It's a '56 Amperex Bugleboy metal base. I am very pleased with it. It might not be quite as wide as the EML or princess, by a small margin, but otherwise I think it outperforms them on all fronts. Well worth a little investment, and the tips you guys gave me made sure I got one without breaking the bank...patience and careful shopping was the key.


----------



## ckunstadt

Quote: 





> On a side note, FWIW the CV593 is one of the coolest glowing tubes I have for my 6SE.


 


  I totally agree. There is a very cool blown-glass effect that bounces the glow around beautifully.
  Hmm. Seems like I should have posted a pic. no tri-pod, though.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> It is. It's a '56 Amperex Bugleboy metal base. I am very pleased with it. It might not be quite as wide as the EML or princess, by a small margin, but otherwise I think it outperforms them on all fronts. Well worth a little investment, and the tips you guys gave me made sure I got one without breaking the bank...patience and careful shopping was the key.


 

 Cool, glad to hear that worked out.


----------



## Johmem

I'm new to all of this, but I am having a really hard time hearing the differences between rectifiers in my WA6.  I've been switching between a Sovtek 5U4G and a Tung Sol 5U4G, and  there should be a difference there I would think.
   
  I think it takes so long to power down, let it cool, swap tubes, warm up that my brain can't detect the difference.  They both sound good, and thats all I can tell.  Guess I need to grow my audiophile ears.  Maybe I need different test music that magnifies the differences?  I've been using Alice in Chains-Unplugged and Yes-Fragile 24/96 for critical listening.


----------



## archigius

Quote: 





johmem said:


> I'm new to all of this, but I am having a really hard time hearing the differences between rectifiers in my WA6.  I've been switching between a Sovtek 5U4G and a Tung Sol 5U4G, and  there should be a difference there I would think.


 


  Sovtek and Tung Sol 5U4G (if the Tung Sol is the modern version) are about the same tube. These are built in Russia, probably in the same factory and have minimal differences in construction, with the Tung Sol Being slightly better.
   
  I swapped various rectifiers during a test on the 6SE: me and a friend of mine tried some Mullard GZ34, military Mullard GZ37, RCA 5U4G, Sophia Princess 274B, Shuguand 274B and Emission Labs 5U4G.
   
  To my ears, with the HD800 and Tesla T1, the EML was clearly the best without discussions: better bass extension, the right smoothness, big soundstage, lots of micro-details; really outstanding!
   
  Sophia Princess was close, but had slightly less smoothness and a less deep bass, with a more ethereal sound, but with less body to it.
   
  I also liked a lot the RCA 5U4G: very balanced tubes, smoother than both the Sophia and the EML with a very good soundstage, but also less airy and detailed.
   
  The two Mullards had about the same sound: very very smooth, with a slight treble rolloff and a big bass; but both sounded a lot less airy and dynamic than the EML and Sophia.
   
  In the end, the Shuguand 274B: this was the worst rectifier of the bunch: sounded sterile, thin, with little soundstage and a marked grain in the highter frequencies, that made the listening experience very fatiguing.
   
  I really don't understand why mr. Woo ships his amps with this Shuguang; my old Woo 6 was shipped with an Electro-Harmonix 5U4G and while that was not a great tube, it was decent sounding.
   
  If I had to judge the 6 SE with the Shuguang, I thought it was a bad sounding amp.


----------



## Johmem

Quote: 





archigius said:


> Sovtek and Tung Sol 5U4G (if the Tung Sol is the modern version) are about the same tube. These are built in Russia, probably in the same factory and have minimal differences in construction, with the Tung Sol Being slightly better.


 


 Here is a picture of the 5U4G tubes I have to try.  From left to right Sovtek, Tung Sol, RCA.  My Tung Sol must not be the modern version you are talking about, it is marked made in USA.  You can see the plate structures of the Tung Sol and the RCA are similar and a lot longer than the Sovtek.  I was listening to the Sovtek for several days, trying to get used to it so when I changed to the better tubes I could hopefully hear the difference.  I have not been rolling the driver tubes, just leaving a pair of sylvania 6DE7s in there.
   
  I have a Sophia as well, but was hoping to become more familiar with how different rectifier tubes change the sound before I tried it.


----------



## hodgjy

Nice looking tubes.
  
  Quote: 





johmem said:


> I have a Sophia as well, but was hoping to become more familiar with how different rectifier tubes change the sound before I tried it.


----------



## archigius

Quote: 





johmem said:


> Here is a picture of the 5U4G tubes I have to try.  From left to right Sovtek, Tung Sol, RCA.  My Tung Sol must not be the modern version you are talking about, it is marked made in USA.  You can see the plate structures of the Tung Sol and the RCA are similar and a lot longer than the Sovtek.  I was listening to the Sovtek for several days, trying to get used to it so when I changed to the better tubes I could hopefully hear the difference.  I have not been rolling the driver tubes, just leaving a pair of sylvania 6DE7s in there.
> 
> I have a Sophia as well, but was hoping to become more familiar with how different rectifier tubes change the sound before I tried it.


 


  Your Tung Sol is the NOS version, i think it should be better than the Sovtek. Usually Sovtek are decent, but nothing more.
   
  I don't remember if the RCA that i listened to was exactly like the one you have, because the tubes were owned by a friend of mine, but the RCA sounded very good. Did you try your RCA?


----------



## Johmem

I only tried the RCA to confirm it was functioning, no critical listening.  Same for the Sophia.  I _really_ like the looks of the Sopia, with the exposed filaments in the mesh and extra size, but i wanted the tube rolling experience rather than starting out with the premium stuff.
   
  I also have a decent little selection of fat bottle 6FD7s and 6EW7s.  My amp has the smaller holes for the driver tubes so I'm not sure how much experimenting I can do with all the alternate driver tubes that take various adapters.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





archigius said:


> Sovtek and Tung Sol 5U4G (if the Tung Sol is the modern version) are about the same tube. These are built in Russia, probably in the same factory and have minimal differences in construction, with the Tung Sol Being slightly better.
> 
> I swapped various rectifiers during a test on the 6SE: me and a frind of mine tried some Mullard GZ34, military Mullard GZ37, RCA 5U4G, Sophia Princess 274B, Shuguand 274B and Emission Labs 5U4G.
> 
> ...


 


  I actually had the complete opposite feeling regarding the SP and the EML. The EML was a lot more neutral with less impact and a heightened treble response (when comparing the two with the same driver tubes).. Tracks that seemed harsh with the EML were less so with the SP. One thing the EML did best the SP was with soundstage and micro details (that I agree), but all in all, as you stated they are both great tubes for the Woos with slightly different sound signatures.


----------



## archigius

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> I actually had the complete opposite feeling regarding the SP and the EML. The EML was a lot more neutral with less impact and a heightened treble response (when comparing the two with the same driver tubes).. Tracks that seemed harsh with the EML were less so with the SP. One thing the EML did best the SP was with soundstage and micro details (that I agree), but all in all, as you stated they are both great tubes for the Woos with slightly different sound signatures.


 


  Yes, it's really the opposite. For me, the difference between the two was not so much in the treble, but in the body. The EML sounded really fuller, more low mids, deeper bass.
  It's strange, maybe it depends on the different headphones we were using for the test, with the 800 and T1 being hight impedance. Or it depends on our musical taste, or source and cables pairing.
   
  My impressions about the Sophia 274b and EML 5U4G are very similar to those of the user in this post:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/13755#post_7751607


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





archigius said:


> My impressions about the Sophia 274b and EML 5U4G are very similar to those of the user in this post:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/13755#post_7751607


 

  
  I concur as well.  I felt the SP 274B and EML 5u4g (which is the same tube in the post, I sold it to grokit) were fairly similar, the SP was less refined, a bit less body and more edgy in the treble.  That said, the SP I have is at least 3-4 years old so it might not be truly representative of what they put out today.  I would put these tubes in a sort of 'middle ground'.  
   
  Of the other tubes I tried in my comparison, the EML 274b and metal base GZ34 seemed to occupy the other ends of the spectrum, the EML being the most spacious/relaxed, the GZ34 being the most detailed/dynamic but a bit more closed in than the others.  
   
  The only other tube I tried was a RCA 5u4g coke-bottle, which I was pretty ho-hum about but I don't know how it measured, it just didn't seem to be competitive with the others.


----------



## emremusic

Hello Friends...
   
  Im so glad this thread exists! I bought a wa6se back when Wooaudio offered black gate/v cap upgrades for the wa6se. I have been very happy with it with my AKG701 and Duet.
   
  Im now in search for a different set of cans. How do you feel about D7000 and their synergy with wa6se? Is there anybody here with that set up?
   
  I mostly listen to jazz. I had bought the akg701 and wa6se to give me the most natural, real, detailed sounding cymbals and drum set sound possible. (Im a jazz drummer sound my ears tend to want to hear the drums first)
   
  Should I stay with my current set up and be happy with it?


----------



## srivas95

Not to spam or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But the sizzling Tubes make it look amazing!


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Im so glad this thread exists! I bought a wa6se back when Wooaudio offered black gate/v cap upgrades for the wa6se. I have been very happy with it with my AKG701 and Duet.
> 
> ...


 

 There are a few headfi'ers that have the D7000s or LA7000s with the WA6SE, its a very good synergy (I myself have the D7000s). With the right tubes and rectifier I have found the D7000 to have better synergy with the SE than the T1 and HE500 (so its worth checking out).
   
  As far as staying with your current setup, thats an option, but the AKG701s are a very different sounding headphone than the D7000s so it would be nice to have both for times your craving different sound signatures..


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> There are a few headfi'ers that have the D7000s or LA7000s with the WA6SE, its a very good synergy (I myself have the D7000s). With the right tubes and rectifier I have found the D7000 to have better synergy with the SE than the T1 and HE500 (so its worth checking out).
> 
> As far as staying with your current setup, thats an option, but the AKG701s are a very different sounding headphone than the D7000s so it would be nice to have both for times your craving different sound signatures..


 

 +1


----------



## emremusic

Thank you for the advice. Now I'm trying to learn about the D7000 as much as I can. I don't live in a place where I can go and try one.  Now I'll be saving money for something I hope I will like! This is a hard hobby sometimes.
   
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> There are a few headfi'ers that have the D7000s or LA7000s with the WA6SE, its a very good synergy (I myself have the D7000s). With the right tubes and rectifier I have found the D7000 to have better synergy with the SE than the T1 and HE500 (so its worth checking out).
> 
> As far as staying with your current setup, thats an option, but the AKG701s are a very different sounding headphone than the D7000s so it would be nice to have both for times your craving different sound signatures..


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i just recently bought D7000 with the basic lawton mod (Baby LA-7000s) and i love them. i love them so much infact they replace my ultrasone pro 900 as my bass head headphone, and rival the LCD-2 for best headphone for electronic/rap/hiphop/mainstream music.
   
  i love them, i finally have a headphone i can listen to at night when my roommate sleeps lol
   
  i use WA6-SE to drive them


----------



## emremusic

Would you say that d7000 is a bass head headphone? Would you use it for classical or jazz?
  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i just recently bought D7000 with the basic lawton mod (Baby LA-7000s) and i love them. i love them so much infact they replace my ultrasone pro 900 as my bass head headphone, and rival the LCD-2 for best headphone for electronic/rap/hiphop/mainstream music.
> 
> i love them, i finally have a headphone i can listen to at night when my roommate sleeps lol
> 
> i use WA6-SE to drive them


----------



## emremusic

Would you have any can recommendations for acoustic music for the Wo6SE?? I'm trying to move up from AKG 701. I'm reading the forums daily, but I can't find enough evidence to move up. Maybe a there are headphones with a "different" sound signature but not necessarily "better".
  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i just recently bought D7000 with the basic lawton mod (Baby LA-7000s) and i love them. i love them so much infact they replace my ultrasone pro 900 as my bass head headphone, and rival the LCD-2 for best headphone for electronic/rap/hiphop/mainstream music.
> 
> i love them, i finally have a headphone i can listen to at night when my roommate sleeps lol
> 
> i use WA6-SE to drive them


----------



## Dubstep Girl

grado sr325is are good.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i just recently bought D7000 with the basic lawton mod (Baby LA-7000s) and i love them. i love them so much infact they replace my ultrasone pro 900 as my bass head headphone, and rival the LCD-2 for best headphone for electronic/rap/hiphop/mainstream music.
> 
> i love them, i finally have a headphone i can listen to at night when my roommate sleeps lol
> 
> i use WA6-SE to drive them


 

 totally agree that the D7000s rival the LCD2s for electronic music, in fact, I prefer them with my WA6SE.. Soo +1


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Would you say that d7000 is a bass head headphone? Would you use it for classical or jazz?


 


  yes, the bass doesn't leak into the mids, especially on a lawton modded d7000. the bass is there when it needs to be and doesn't get in the way for slower music. amazing headphone that works for a wide range of genres.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yes, the bass doesn't leak into the mids, especially on a lawton modded d7000. the bass is there when it needs to be and doesn't get in the way for slower music. amazing headphone that works for a wide range of genres.


 


  I've noticed even without the Lawton mod you can neutralize the bass a bit and bring out the mids with the right power tubes and rectifier (in my experience the GE 6DE7 paired with the EML 5U4G did this).. beauty of tube rolling


----------



## Ahzari

BTW Dubstep Girl, how do you feel about the D7000s in comparison to your T1s?
   
  I personally felt like the Denons were better all arounders, ended up not keeping my T1s...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

denon = best all arounders along with LCD-2.
   
  the T1 are better headphones though in terms of detail, soundstage, and just overall resolution. however, they aren't for everyone. the d7000 have a very fun sound to them, t1 have a more refined balanced sound with slight warmth and bass bloom.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> denon = best all arounders along with LCD-2.
> 
> the T1 are better headphones though in terms of detail, soundstage, and just overall resolution. however, they aren't for everyone. the d7000 have a very fun sound to them, t1 have a more refined balanced sound with slight warmth and bass bloom.


 


  Sorry 1 more question, how does your HD800 pair with the SE? That was the next headphone I had my eyes on, one reason being I think its so much different than the headphones I currently own..


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Would you say that d7000 is a bass head headphone? Would you use it for classical or jazz?


 

 I don't consider the D7000 to be a 'Bassy' headphone, but it will go downstairs - a full octave lower. The Sub Bass and Mid Bass don't trip over each other. And more importantly, I listen to a lot of Jazz and other music with Percussion; Bass, and some Classical. The D7000 performs well with these genres - Jazz, Acoustical & Classical? A walk in the park! 
   
  Currently, I am seeking ways to hold on to my Zeus Balanced 4 conductor cabled D7000's! I'm having a bit of an impedance mismatch with my new OTL amp, which does better with higher impedance cans. And I can't afford to buy new cans at this time.
   
  My OTL amp has an output impedance of about 40 ohms. For my cans to excel ("electrically damped") they need to be in between 300-600 ohms. Plus, the amp was voiced with 300 ohm Senn HD650's, so... tonight, we are shopping for options. If I could some how afford Dubstep Girl's 600 ohm DT-990's, I'll keep the Denon's. If not, and if the D7000's really must go, then we should talk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Will be trying to sort it all out this week!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

the d7000 is the bassiest headphone i have, even better in the subbass than the pro 900.
   
  the d2000 is better in sub-bass quantity, but less quality.
   
  i would definitely consider the d7000 bassy, especially compared to other headphones in its price range.


----------



## Silent One

Ok, Bassy..._ and classy. _I don't think Denon Electronics was heavy-handed and got the spice just right for my tastes. (_Silent One pauses... focuses on track playing._.. ). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I'm currently under the HD600's - confirmed, the D7000's got Bass! But sophisticated now...


----------



## emremusic

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> *the d7000 is the bassiest headphone i have*, even better in the subbass than the pro 900.
> 
> the d2000 is better in sub-bass quantity, but less quality.
> 
> *i would definitely consider the d7000 bassy*, especially compared to other headphones in its price range.


 


   


  Quote: 





silent one said:


> Ok, Bassy..._ and classy. _I don't think Denon Electronics was heavy-handed and got the spice just right for my tastes. (_Silent One pauses... focuses on track playing._.. ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Im strongly considering D7000 as my next step up in upgrade. But Im a little afraid of too much bass. I dont want a 'hip hop' headphone. I want neutral, accurate treble, natural bass. I will go for it...but I wish I could audition it.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Im strongly considering D7000 as my next step up in upgrade. But Im a little afraid of too much bass. I dont want a 'hip hop' headphone. I want neutral, accurate treble, natural bass. I will go for it...but I wish I could audition it.


 


  I think each ear hears things differently. Having heard the whole line-up in the Dxxx series. I'd say the D5000 and D2000 are more bassy than the D7000. At the same time with certain amps like the Nuforce Icon HDP the Denon sounds super neutral (that amp sucks all the bass out of these headphones). So if you are going to be running the D7000s out of a slightly colder/very neutral amp I think you will get a relative neutral sound out of them. On warmer amps they do tend to have more bass, but I never feel they are overly bassy (personally).


----------



## emremusic

I will run them through wa6se... (I'm looking up to Silent One.. I think he knows what he is doing 
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> I think each ear hears things differently. Having heard the whole line-up in the Dxxx series. I'd say the D5000 and D2000 are more bassy than the D7000. At the same time with certain amps like the Nuforce Icon HDP the Denon sounds super neutral (that amp sucks all the bass out of these headphones). So if you are going to be running the D7000s out of a slightly *colder/very neutral amp* I think you will get a relative neutral sound out of them. On warmer amps they do tend to have more bass, but I never feel they are overly bassy (personally).


----------



## emremusic

I just ordered some 6GL7/6EM7 tubes, plus their adaptors for my 6SE maxed. I'm waiting for their arrival to use them with my Sophia. 
   
   
  For the last 6 months, I've been using the same stock tubes:  274B, and Raytheons.. (I held myself from using the Sophia, until I developed my ears for the amp. )
   
  I think it's going to be a whole new amp.. Anybody using the 6GL7 tubes and their woo adaptors here? Any thoughts on them?


----------



## Ahzari

Very interested in hearing your impressions on the gl7s.. I was thinking about getting them, asked jack a question and never got a response so I kind of forgot about them. I'd especially be interested in your impressions on low impudence phones. It would be nice to know if they are noisy or quiet tubes, the fd7s I got from jack have great bass but are really noisy (I actually thought it was other things causing the noise so I purchased a power conditioner and wireworld power cable... Thenn realized it was the tubes as my 6de7s are super quiet but not crazy about their sound).


----------



## emremusic

Well, I only listened to my amp through AKG 702s, and I don't own any other high quality headphones.. But I know the current sound of the amp well (with the stock tubes),It's all I listened to for months, several hours a day. So  think I could write difference of the GL7s when they come in...
  
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> Very interested in hearing your impressions on the gl7s.. I was thinking about getting them, asked jack a question and never got a response so I kind of forgot about them. I'd especially be interested in your impressions on low impudence phones. It would be nice to know if they are noisy or quiet tubes, the fd7s I got from jack have great bass but are really noisy (I actually thought it was other things causing the noise so I purchased a power conditioner and wireworld power cable... Thenn realized it was the tubes as my 6de7s are super quiet but not crazy about their sound).


----------



## emremusic

By the way, this may be off topic but... I will do the comparison with the following two albums:
   
  http://www.discogs.com/Kiyoshi-Kitagawa-Kenny-Barron-Brian-Blade-Ancestry/release/3082730
  http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Treasures-Gary-Smulyan/dp/B000EULSFM
   
  Brian Blade..and especially my favorite Billy Drummond, are two great jazz drummers who have excellent cymbal tones..and their albums are usually recorded very well. My goal is to find the set of head-fi gear the can make me get as close to their cymbals as much as possible..
   
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> Very interested in hearing your impressions on the gl7s.. I was thinking about getting them, asked jack a question and never got a response so I kind of forgot about them. I'd especially be interested in your impressions on low impudence phones. It would be nice to know if they are noisy or quiet tubes, the fd7s I got from jack have great bass but are really noisy (I actually thought it was other things causing the noise so I purchased a power conditioner and wireworld power cable... Thenn realized it was the tubes as my 6de7s are super quiet but not crazy about their sound).


----------



## Dubstep Girl

d7000 isn't neutral and accurate by any means. 
   
  its a hiphopy headphone that works very well with any genre though. 
   
  its very fun sounding, but in a good way not in a crappy beats by dre way. more in a full and refined kind of way. 
   
  if u want bass but with more accurate sound and less bass that isn't overpowering. get the T1 or LCD-2.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Im strongly considering D7000 as my next step up in upgrade. But Im a little afraid of too much bass. I dont want a 'hip hop' headphone. I want neutral, accurate treble, natural bass. I will go for it...but I wish I could audition it.


 

  
  If possible, try to look up head-fier's in your USA locale or near by, who just might have a pair. Or shop - retail and/or repair. Personally, I find the presentation to be more natural sounding in the D7000 than a few other cans with the genres I hear. And again, they way I wanna hear 'em (that counts for something, it's called "preference." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 
   
  The quantity of Bass and the impact of Bass in the D7000 is not overwhelming to me, not the focus of the presentation. I get your fear of not wanting a refined phone to merely sound Bass "emphasized." For my taste, the quality and quantity of Bass lends itself right nicely to the presentation and complimenting percussion and other notes beautifully. 
   
  And if you thought tube rolling provided a lot of options to change the sound signature, you ain't heard nuthin' yet! I spent the last two weeks experimenting and analyzing isolation, footers, platforms, cabinets and so on. "Tuning" in other words. And the sheer number of combinations are dizzying! I mention this (*and this is important*) because some will buy headphones, or listen to headphones on their own rig or another's, and reach a conclusion of what it sounded like only taking the components into account.  How a system is connected, powered and isolated will return a completely different impression of the same headphone. 
   
  All of these things are my view, mind you...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> d7000 isn't neutral and accurate by any means.
> 
> its a hiphopy headphone that works very well with any genre though.
> 
> ...


 

 Guess we have different interpretations of the D7000... and that's ok, our experiences are going to differ. I think I understand how you're relating the Bass factor in this way. But I would politely disagree - this headphone is not hiphopy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it were, it'd likely trip over itself and badly, while trying to do the fantastic job it does rendering Classical, Jazz, Zydeco, Acoustical, African and so on... 
   
  But it's great that we can bring many sides out into the light.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> By the way, this may be off topic but... I will do the comparison with the following two albums:
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/Kiyoshi-Kitagawa-Kenny-Barron-Brian-Blade-Ancestry/release/3082730
> http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Treasures-Gary-Smulyan/dp/B000EULSFM
> ...


 


  With your being a drummer, you might already be aware that cymbals are some of the hardest notes to reproduce accurately through audio. Man, when done right, you'll sit up in your seat!


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Personally, I find the presentation to be more natural sounding in the D7000 than a few other cans with the genres I hear. And again, they way I wanna hear 'em (that counts for something, it's called "preference."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +1, nicely put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


  Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Well, I only listened to my amp through AKG 702s, and I don't own any other high quality headphones.. But I know the current sound of the amp well (with the stock tubes),It's all I listened to for months, several hours a day. So  think I could write difference of the GL7s when they come in...


 

 Sounds great looking forward to the comparison


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Guess we have different interpretations of the D7000... and that's ok, our experiences are going to differ. I think I understand how you're relating the Bass factor in this way. But I would politely disagree - this headphone is not hiphopy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  hmm. maybe its also the genres we listen to with it. 
   
  usually for classical and jazz, i tend to use the LCD-2/HD 800/ T1 
   
  and the D7000 are for all my rap/hiphop/electronic/pop/dubstep/etc.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> hmm. maybe its also the genres we listen to with it.
> 
> usually for classical and jazz, i tend to use the LCD-2/HD 800/ T1
> 
> and the D7000 are for all my rap/hiphop/electronic/pop/dubstep/etc.


 

 One rather large difference is that my recabled D7000's are my go to phones. I've got experience with your LCD-2; HD800, but remain curious about the T1's.The very flush and fortunate Dubstep Girl has her very own private collection of headphones. No doubt, when you're back at home they've got their own Walk-in Closet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just funnin')
   
  So, it is in that spirit, I make my Denon's do what they do... with all genres. But, even when I listen to Rap/Hip-Hop, "hiphoppy" cans don't come to mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do understand where you're coming from...
   
  I'm still keeping a close eye on your DT-990's, by the way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll know more shortly (next four days appx).


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Well, I only listened to my amp through AKG 702s, and I don't own any other high quality headphones.. But I know the current sound of the amp well (with the stock tubes),It's all I listened to for months, several hours a day. So  think I could write difference of the GL7s when they come in...


 

 Have you received the GL7s yet?


----------



## emremusic

They're going to be sent out this week. But I will not be able to test them out for another two weeks. (I live in Turkey, and my mother will be delivering them from USA) 
   
  I'm counting the days 
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> Have you received the GL7s yet?


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> They're going to be sent out this week. But I will not be able to test them out for another two weeks. (I live in Turkey, and my mother will be delivering them from USA)
> 
> I'm counting the days


 
  Oh cool sounds good; I was in Turkey last year, my best friend is Turkish (cool place) looking forward to the review


----------



## Ahzari

For anyone with the 6 or SE interested in tube dampers I copied and pasted this message from another thread. Note I currently have the Halo-O's and prefer them to the RX.

  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> Pics Herbie's Audio RX tube dampers
> 
> 
> 
> Halo-O III tube dampers


----------



## roadster-s

Do tube dampers actually bring an audible improvement, or is it a placebo effect?


----------



## sonq

I'm using isolation devices from Herbie on my speakers to great effect.
   
  Found this review on the Halo-O but not sure if the impact is big on a headfi system since there are no speakers around to cause much vibration.  http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue7/halo.htm


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





roadster-s said:


> Do tube dampers actually bring an audible improvement, or is it a placebo effect?


 

 I have dampers/sorbo feet on my WA6SE and my impression is it's placebo, but both were cheap so no biggie.  I certainly don't have golden ears.


----------



## Ahzari

one of my tubes was highly microphonic, definitely not just a placebo, it greatly reduced the microphonics, actually the whole system is quieter. It's an icing on the cake upgrade. I think upgrading the power cable and getting a power conditioner help more, but I still think its worth it (and they look cool).
   
  Note: I didn't feel like the RX did much to improve anything, but the Halo-O was noticeable. Herbie has a great 90 day trial period so its a no lose situation.


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> one of my tubes was highly microphonic, definitely not just a placebo, it greatly reduced the microphonics, actually the whole system is quieter. It's an icing on the cake upgrade. I think upgrading the power cable and getting a power conditioner help more, but I still think its worth it (and they look cool).
> 
> Note: I didn't feel like the RX did much to improve anything, but the Halo-O was noticeable. Herbie has a great 90 day trial period so its a no lose situation.


 

 Oh without a doubt if a tube is microphonic they will help.  I've used them on a guitar amp to good effect for this (as well to reduce rattle).  But I think when people say they make the sound more focused or whatnot I'm not hearing it with any of the tubes I've tried on my WA6SE, which were functioning fine before I put them on.
   
  Also I agree that for a speaker system where you are inducing serious vibration in the system all this may be quite effective.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





bobeau said:


> Oh without a doubt if a tube is microphonic they will help.  I've used them on a guitar amp to good effect for this (as well to reduce rattle).  But I think when people say they make the sound more focused or whatnot I'm not hearing it with any of the tubes I've tried on my WA6SE, which were functioning fine before I put them on.
> 
> Also I agree that for a speaker system where you are inducing serious vibration in the system all this may be quite effective.


 

 Yea, I think any changes to sound even when there will be very subtle, this type of upgrade won't be like changing a driver tube or something.


----------



## Silent One

It would seem to me that after reaching a certain point in audio, that tweaks return a subtle improvement (if positive). Otherwise, this suggests something wasn't quite right with the rig in the first place.


----------



## roadster-s

Had anybody seen this link to inside pics of the WA6SE?
   
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jameschen1/sets/72157627897502194/detail/


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





roadster-s said:


> Had anybody seen this link to inside pics of the WA6SE?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jameschen1/sets/72157627897502194/detail/


 


  I hadn't, thanks for posting it though..


----------



## Ahzari

does anyone have some of Glenn's 6SN7 adaptors floating around? I would be interested


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





archigius said:


> Yes, it's really the opposite. For me, the difference between the two was not so much in the treble, but in the body. The EML sounded really fuller, more low mids, deeper bass.
> It's strange, maybe it depends on the different headphones we were using for the test, with the 800 and T1 being hight impedance. Or it depends on our musical taste, or source and cables pairing.
> 
> My impressions about the Sophia 274b and EML 5U4G are very similar to those of the user in this post:
> ...


 

 This is just fantastic information,i have just taken deliver today of a WA6-SE with Sophia tube and i am now looking for a EML 5U4G, but it is great to read this information it helps so much.


----------



## reeltime

After a Spring of near non-stop travel, I'm firmly ensconced back at home in my den of tube goodness.  Some changes have been made to my listening rig.
   
  First, the biggest change, I've moved on from the HD-650 and picked up a pair of HD-800s.  These are an entirely different animal, and I need to roll some tubes to get the 800s performing.  
   
  First up-- a new rectifier.  Pushing the 1958 GZ34 out of its top position is a metal base 1957 GZ34.  It nudged out the '58 plastic base by a hair.  Both GZ34's remain solidly ahead of the Sofia Princess with the HD-800.  Bass has more slam, soundstage wider, and a smoother upper end.  These GZ's are just miraculous in the WA6.
   
  The biggest surprise was in the driver tubes.  The long-standing favorite of mine-- the RCA 6DE7s were a terrible match for the HD-800.  The DE7's were underpowered and overly bright.  The 6SN7s turned out to be a terrific match.  Greater power output and a much richer presentation.  
   
  Sadly I think my days with the WA6 may be coming to an end.  I think I'm going to move up to the WA6-SE or if the money appears, the WA5-LE.  I'm definitely sticking with the Woo line.  I really enjoy these products.


----------



## Yitaro

Does anyone here have the 6EM7 and the adapters for sale?  Looking to try it with my WA6 and the LCD-2 v.2.  I understand that it will provide more output power.  I have the Sophia Princess and 6FD7.  Love this combo but lacking power for my LCD-2.  Would like to try the 6EM7 and the SP before deciding to sell the WA6 and upgrade to a different amp.


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





yitaro said:


> Does anyone here have the 6EM7 and the adapters for sale?  Looking to try it with my WA6 and the LCD-2 v.2.  I understand that it will provide more output power.  I have the Sophia Princess and 6FD7.  Love this combo but lacking power for my LCD-2.  Would like to try the 6EM7 and the SP before deciding to sell the WA6 and upgrade to a different amp.


 

 I have a set of 6EM7 adapters from Woo and are running them on a WA6 SE i can tell you that there is more output, if i was to use a set of 6EW7 tubes, the volume switch would be a good 10 mil higher to gain the same output power as the 6EM7.


----------



## Yitaro

Quote: 





redcat2 said:


> I have a set of 6EM7 adapters from Woo and are running them on a WA6 SE i can tell you that there is more output, if i was to use a set of 6EW7 tubes, the volume switch would be a good 10 mil higher to gain the same output power as the 6EM7.


 
   


 Thanks redcat2. 
  How does the 6EM7 sound and compare to the 6EW7.  I have the 6EW7 but not a big fan of it.  Its to thin sounding.
  Has anyone tried the the 6EM7 and Sophia Princess with the LCD-2 v.2.  Would really like to hear your impressions.


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





yitaro said:


> Thanks redcat2.
> How does the 6EM7 sound and compare to the 6EW7.  I have the 6EW7 but not a big fan of it.  Its to thin sounding.
> Has anyone tried the the 6EM7 and Sophia Princess with the LCD-2 v.2.  Would really like to hear your impressions.


 

 I use a LCD2 v2 with the tube, my opinion is still out on the 6EM7 as i have found it to sound open full of space around the music but i have all so found a 6EW7 fat bottle tube to sound fantastic too, so for certain music it is great not so good i have found when the music is more complicated the tightens off sound gets lost in the space.


----------



## reeltime

If you are serious about getting to better sound, there are rectifier tubes that will make a much greater gain by changing out the Sofia, than a different pair of drivers. The rectifier tube generally has a greater impact on sonic signature than the power tubes. The Sofia, while pretty to view, is a only a marginal step up in rectifier tubes, compared to what else is out there.


----------



## Aries626

I don't mean to butt in but what you said caught my attention. I'm new to headphone amps and just purchased a WA6-SE with the Sophia rectifier upgrade.
  I;m really curious as to what are these better rectifiers your alluding to?


----------



## reeltime

Check my review of the WA6 but the 596, GZ32, GZ34, and 274b-- all outperform the Sofia by a great margin. The Sofia looks prettier, but there is amazing sound to be had in better tubes.


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





reeltime said:


> If you are serious about getting to better sound, there are rectifier tubes that will make a much greater gain by changing out the Sofia, than a different pair of drivers. The rectifier tube generally has a greater impact on sonic signature than the power tubes. The Sofia, while pretty to view, is a only a marginal step up in rectifier tubes, compared to what else is out there.


 

 Here is a review of some rectifier tubes: http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/13755#post_7751607
   
  I will all so be doing a complete review up over the coming weeks of the rectifier tubes i have now which comes to six different tubes, and all so a review on power tubes.
   
  It will not matter what rectifier you are using the power tubes will make a difference to any chosen rectifier, and i think his original question was about more output power from the driver tubes which there is using a 6EM7.


----------



## Aries626

I look forward to your reviews of the tubes. In the meantime what combination of tubes would you recommend to start off with?  I listen to rock, pop, country and on occasion classical.
  I'll be using the Beyer T1's with my WA6-SE. I and my wallet would appreciate any help you could give....


----------



## reeltime

The 274b I was referring to was a Western Electric 422. They run around $700 for NOS. I wasn't much impressed by the 5u4g I auditioned-- and i think that particular list of tubes shoots too low. Anyone who owns a WA6 or SE should audition at least one 1950's era GZ34. 

I like the 6SN7 drivers with the WA6. But that tubeset -- I believe-- won't work with the SE. The drivers-- to my ears-- affect output power and balance-- but I don't get a massive change in sound quality, as when changing rectifiers.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





aries626 said:


> I don't mean to butt in but what you said caught my attention. I'm new to headphone amps and just purchased a WA6-SE with the Sophia rectifier upgrade.
> I;m really curious as to what are these better rectifiers your alluding to?


 
   
  you should be fine with the sophia, its already a big improvement over the stock rectifier


----------



## jvalvano

First post on the forum. I am very interested in the WA6-SE. I currently am using the Schiit Valhalla with Sennheiser 650's. It's very nice but I find the sight of those big tubes to be addictive, and beautiful. As silly as that might sound. I wonder if they sound as good as they look. Has anyone had the chance to compare the Valhalla to the WA6-SE? Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated. My kids are growing up and my late night listening sessions are exclusively with headphones now. I never would have guessed that when they were babies it was easier to listen in the evening! They slept through anything!

Anyway, any information is greatly appreciated. I hope this was an appropriate thread to post this in. Thanks.


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





jvalvano said:


> First post on the forum. I am very interested in the WA6-SE. I currently am using the Schiit Valhalla with Sennheiser 650's. It's very nice but I find the sight of those big tubes to be addictive, and beautiful. As silly as that might sound. I wonder if they sound as good as they look. Has anyone had the chance to compare the Valhalla to the WA6-SE? Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated. My kids are growing up and my late night listening sessions are exclusively with headphones now. I never would have guessed that when they were babies it was easier to listen in the evening! They slept through anything!
> Anyway, any information is greatly appreciated. I hope this was an appropriate thread to post this in. Thanks.


 

 Are yes the glow of those big tubes....i think you will get an answer in the following group: http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/22560#post_8595706


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





reeltime said:


> Check my review of the WA6 but the 596, GZ32, GZ34, and 274b-- all outperform the Sofia by a great margin. The Sofia looks prettier, but there is amazing sound to be had in better tubes.


 
  I have to disagree with you here. The Sophia is still my favorite all around rectifier tube, more robust and musical than the GZ34 and the 596.. The 596s get a lot of praise but I have yet to find power tubes that complement it well - the GZ34 is fantastic for music with vocals emphasized but the bass is lacking and the treble can be over-emphasized. The Sophia may not have the mids of the GZ or the slightly larger soundstage of the 596, but the bass is the best in the bunch and for the music I listen to (majority electronic / lounge style music) its my 1st choice - in addition its the best looking tube in the bunch (IMO)


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





yitaro said:


> Thanks redcat2.
> How does the 6EM7 sound and compare to the 6EW7.  I have the 6EW7 but not a big fan of it.  Its to thin sounding.
> Has anyone tried the the 6EM7 and Sophia Princess with the LCD-2 v.2.  Would really like to hear your impressions.


 
  I feel the same way about the 6EW7s - thin sounding to my ears (even the fat bottles - I have a few pairs).. for the WA6SE the best tubes I have found (although rather noisy) are the 6FD7s, the next step below that would be the 6CY7s (a little less noisy).


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> I have to disagree with you here. The Sophia is still my favorite all around rectifier tube, more robust and musical than the GZ34 and the 596.. The 596s get a lot of praise but I have yet to find power tubes that complement it well - the GZ34 is fantastic for music with vocals emphasized but the bass is lacking and the treble can be over-emphasized. The Sophia may not have the mids of the GZ or the slightly larger soundstage of the 596, but the bass is the best in the bunch and for the music I listen to (majority electronic / lounge style music) its my 1st choice - in addition its the best looking tube in the bunch (IMO)


 
  I agree, the Sofia is by far the prettiest match for the Woo.  But I have several 50's era GZ34's I would take over the Sofia.  But as you say-- I listen to a lot of vocals/rock/acoustic jazz and the like.
   
  My next quest:  Western Electric 422A 274B-- which I'm hearing is something extremely special.  Problem is-- one NOS costs as much as a WA6!  
   
  Gonna need to recharge before that purchase.


----------



## tybritton5

On a slightly different note, I just bought the Beyer T1 and a Music Fidelity A5 CD player. I am about to purchase a Wa6 amp w/ Sophia Princess, and just wanted to make sure that the Wa6 w/ 4000mW at 600 ohms will drive the T1 properly. The Wa6 has about 3k hours on it, is 1.5 years old, and the Sophia is fairly new. 

Thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





tybritton5 said:


> On a slightly different note, I just bought the Beyer T1 and a Music Fidelity A5 CD player. I am about to purchase a Wa6 amp w/ Sophia Princess, and just wanted to make sure that the Wa6 w/ 4000mW at 600 ohms will drive the T1 properly. The Wa6 has about 3k hours on it, is 1.5 years old, and the Sophia is fairly new.
> Thoughts? Thank you.


 
  you or the seller have the specs wrong, it's 400mW not 4000.. that said, It will be "enough" but for the T1's I would recommend the WA6SE its more versatile at 800mW / 600 ohms and thus a better amp for more demanding phones like the T1.


----------



## dgilz

Found on eBay a NOS/NIB 5Z4GT MAZDA from 1964, I really like its audio signature : detailed, dynamic, very interesting. And this kind of tube is quite cheap around 35€.


I really liked listening to my current favourite album of Libbie Linton


----------



## Dubstep Girl

whats best tube combo for the 596 rectifier on the WA6-SE? i've been finding it to be good with the 6FD7 but wanted to know what other people think about other tubes, especially the 6GL7 (woo upgrade with adapter)
   
  i haven't found much information on the 6GL7, looks likes not many people have it


----------



## Zheng

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> whats best tube combo for the 596 rectifier on the WA6-SE? i've been finding it to be good with the 6FD7 but wanted to know what other people think about other tubes, especially the 6GL7 (woo upgrade with adapter)
> 
> i haven't found much information on the 6GL7, looks likes not many people have it


 
  Hi, I was just having the same question the other day but couldn't find any post on the woo forum. I've tried both 6FD7 and 6EM7 (or 6GL7). I really like the 6EM7 with the 596 because it's really dynamic and punchy, it's great for rock and progressive rock (at least for my liking) but I don't think it went very well with jazz. I still prefer Sophia Princess and 6EM7 for more laid back music. I was always under the impression that the 6FD7 has better gain than the 6EM7 when I paired it with the Sophia Princess, but with the 596, it's the other way round. btw i'm pairing it with LCD2 and T1.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

so do you think the 6EM7 (6GL7) is worth it? 
   
  i use my WA6-SE for my LCD-2 and D7000 mostly, though i might sell the D7000 and get an HE-500 (not sure yet though)


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> whats best tube combo for the 596 rectifier on the WA6-SE? i've been finding it to be good with the 6FD7 but wanted to know what other people think about other tubes, especially the 6GL7 (woo upgrade with adapter)
> 
> i haven't found much information on the 6GL7, looks likes not many people have it


 
  the 6FD7 has been my fav all around driver for all the rectifiers i have including the 596 on the SE..
   
  Most my cans don't need that much power so I didnt try the GL7 (TH900/SIgnature Pro/D7000 etc), Jack Wu said it's a good option for more power hungry headphones..


----------



## teknikk7

Hello all,
   
  I have my WA6 on order, what DAC do you recommend for the $100-$200 range? I would like USB because my listening preference is on computer with foobar.  Mostly FLAC some 24/96 stuff.
   
  I am looking at a couple:
   
  HRT Music Streamer II
   
  SCHIIT Modi
   
  Audioengine D1 Premium
   
   
  Thanks


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> the 6FD7 has been my fav all around driver for all the rectifiers i have including the 596 on the SE..
> 
> Most my cans don't need that much power so I didnt try the GL7 (TH900/SIgnature Pro/D7000 etc), Jack Wu said it's a good option for more power hungry headphones..


 
   
  well i was too curious and couldn't resist trying them out, so i did. they just arrived today and i love them!!!! i can see why some people might not like them though, they are dark and have more bass than other tubes. 
   
  but these are nice and detailed, and have the best PRaT out of any of the other tubes (like REALLY REALLY good imo), the bass is very good, deep, strong, and controlled, and the highs are very smooth. i found these to be just perfect with the 596 and pairs great with my D7000 and LCD-2 (the LCD-2 are a little dark, but it doesn't lose any detail, and it sounds better than the 6EW7 did with it, the LCD-2 have much more bass and a faster sound - the 6EW7 would sometimes make the LCD-2 sound congested during heavy passages). 
   
   
  also worked with my T1 and HD 800, gave the HD 800s some nice bass and made the sound tubier, though in a good way. 
   
  i like these just as much as the 6EW7, maybe even more, the 6EW7 are very transparent without being bright, have smooth highs and a lovely midrange, but have weak bass and are slower/less dynamic. as for the price, i think its worth it, these are very nice. and i love the adapter, solid teflon with gold plated metal thingies. 
   
  also, these tubes have a ton of gain. they also get very hot, much hotter than other tubes, even the adapter is hot to the touch
   
   
   

   
   
  unfortunately, the spending didn't just end there...... i have a Mullard GZ34 coming in later this week as well as a pair of Reflector 6N23P-EV for my WA2.


----------



## wfranklin

You might also consider the (brand-new) Meridian Explorer.  24/192 and about the same size as the MusicStreamer II.  I've had reasonably good results with the HRT, but am looking forward to the 24/192 capability of the Explorer (scheduled to arrive Friday).  I have the (at the time) "max'd" version of the WA6 (all the available tweaks offered by Woo, prior to the SE).


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> well i was too curious and couldn't resist trying them out, so i did. they just arrived today and i love them!!!! i can see why some people might not like them though, they are dark and have more bass than other tubes.
> 
> but these are nice and detailed, and have the best PRaT out of any of the other tubes (like REALLY REALLY good imo), the bass is very good, deep, strong, and controlled, and the highs are very smooth. i found these to be just perfect with the 596 and pairs great with my D7000 and LCD-2 (the LCD-2 are a little dark, but it doesn't lose any detail, and it sounds better than the 6EW7 did with it, the LCD-2 have much more bass and a faster sound - the 6EW7 would sometimes make the LCD-2 sound congested during heavy passages).
> 
> ...


 
  How's the background hiss with them on the D7000s?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> How's the background hiss with them on the D7000s?


 
   
  its noticeable when nothings playing. at normal listening gain, u can hear it lightly, and very subtle but still noticeable if u pay attention when the gain is all the way down.
   
  the WA6-SE always has slight noise with these, even if its really small.
   
  if i use 6EW7, the noise is only noticeable when no music is playing and the volume knob is set way past my listening lvl (like 1 o clock).


----------



## Dubstep Girl

omg my LCD-2 sound so good right now with these tubes!!!! 
   
  i might actually sell my denons now, im finally satisfied with the LCD-2 as a replacement for them....
   
  i've always though the LCD-2 sounded good, but never amazing, i wasn't ever super impressed by them off the WA6-SE until now.
   
  they just sound so musical and super detailed. and the sound, its just so different i would always think the LCD-2 had good bass, but rolled off highs and a congested midrange, but now they sound so transparent and smooth and dynamic! and the bass!! its like alot better than before!!!
   
   
   
   
  EDIT: also my Mullard GZ34 just arrived! its the real deal!!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> omg my LCD-2 sound so good right now with these tubes!!!!
> 
> i might actually sell my denons now, im finally satisfied with the LCD-2 as a replacement for them....
> 
> ...


 
   
  Which tubes are you using?  Rectifier and drivers?  WA6SE?
   
  I am thinking of may be grabbing a LCD-2/3...just wanna hear opinions on them on the WA6SE.  The D7Ks sound phenomenally for me already.  Can't imagine what can top that!
   
  But though, on look alone, the D7Ks are much nicer than the LCDs...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Which tubes are you using?  Rectifier and drivers?  WA6SE?
> 
> I am thinking of may be grabbing a LCD-2/3...just wanna hear opinions on them on the WA6SE.  The D7Ks sound phenomenally for me already.  Can't imagine what can top that!
> 
> But though, on look alone, the D7Ks are much nicer than the LCDs...


 
   
  for the LCD-2, i'm really enjoying the 6GL7 and 596 tubes. for the Denons, same one or the Sophia 274B and 6EW7 tubes. 
   
  the LCD-2 did not sound that great with the other tubes, some gave it a congested sound, some made it a little harsh, some made dull, but the 6GL7 and 596 made it VERY good.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> for the LCD-2, i'm really enjoying the 6GL7 and 596 tubes. for the Denons, same one or the Sophia 274B and 6EW7 tubes.
> 
> the LCD-2 did not sound that great with the other tubes, some gave it a congested sound, some made it a little harsh, some made dull, but the 6GL7 and 596 made it VERY good.


 
   
  Cool...thanks for the info.  I want to try the 596...but can't find one anywhere.
   
  Are you planning to markl mod the Denon's?  Wonder if it's worth the money.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Cool...thanks for the info.  I want to try the 596...but can't find one anywhere.
> 
> Are you planning to markl mod the Denon's?  Wonder if it's worth the money.


 
   
  they have the MarkL mod on them already. I think its worth it because it makes them more open and makes the bass more controlled without losing any bass. The downside is that on poor recordings, they can get sibilant.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> they have the MarkL mod on them already. I think its worth it because it makes them more open and makes the bass more controlled without losing any bass. The downside is that on poor recordings, they can get sibilant.


 
   
  Haha, I was hoping that you would say otherwise since it will be more money spending now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...Okay, may be after getting the tax money back.


----------



## bfreedma

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> for the LCD-2, i'm really enjoying the 6GL7 and 596 tubes. for the Denons, same one or the Sophia 274B and 6EW7 tubes.
> 
> the LCD-2 did not sound that great with the other tubes, some gave it a congested sound, some made it a little harsh, some made dull, but the 6GL7 and 596 made it VERY good.


 

 +1
   
  I'm using the exact same combination with LCD-3's and really like the results.  I'd had the 6GL7's for a while and never liked them until paired with the 596, but something about that combination just works with the Audeze phones.
   
  The 6GL7 and the 596 are a very powerful combination which may explain why they match so well with orthos.


----------



## ookiedukes

I have a Woo wa3+ and recently purchased the Modi dac. It is my first and only dac i have owned. It was night and day for the better.
  My HD650,s sound great with the combo. May I also add, that I have no special audio software installed on my crappy old HP laptop.
  I'm just currently running from my itunes library of the laptop via usb, into the dac, dac into my nad c326bee integrated amp, tape out of nad, into the woo, and Hd650's on my head.
  The result, is smooth flowing full music, from high to low pumped into my brain, even though it sounds like its floating around my head.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## silversurfer616

After going through several configurations I have found my favorite combination so far.
  Anybody else having a "positive experience" with SP and some 6CY7?


----------



## solserenade

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> After going through several configurations I have found my favorite combination so far.
> Anybody else having a "positive experience" with SP and some 6CY7?


 
   
  I have a pair of RCA 6CY7 + Sophia Princess -- it was the first tube I tried, after the "stock" 6EW7 that came with my 6SE. They sounded fine to me - I don't recall hearing _any_ particular character. I soon-after swapped in a pair of 6DR7, which I've stuck with for a couple of months now. I _think_ that I'm hearing better bass response (though I'm aware _that_ could be attributable to a number of other factors). 
   
  In other words ... I've not given the 6CY7 a fair evaluation. Now that you mention it, I'll try to remember to swap them back in and see if I can hear anything different.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> After going through several configurations I have found my favorite combination so far.
> Anybody else having a "positive experience" with SP and some 6CY7?


 
   
  The 6CY7s definitely sound better than the stock DEs.  I've tried FDs and by far the best drivers without using adapters.  If you can, get the adapters and get the DN/GL/EM.  Those are truly kicked asses!


----------



## silversurfer616

I have the Sylvania 6FD7 and also some RCA 6DE7 and right now I do think that the 6CY7 work best with the SP....and of course with my headphones(HD800 with Cardas cable sounds better than LCD2 REV2;believe it or not the bass is absolutely controlled and deep).


----------



## solserenade

The 6CY7 have the most attractive heater glow of the lot I've tried.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> I have the Sylvania 6FD7 and also some RCA 6DE7 and right now I do think that the 6CY7 work best with the SP....and of course with my headphones(HD800 with Cardas cable sounds better than LCD2 REV2;believe it or not the bass is absolutely controlled and deep).


 
   
  Some how, I'm not impressed with the HD800 too much.  I enjoy stock D7000s more for the less bright and more bass impact.  Have recabled the HD800 with Moon Silver Dragon v2 and tried all tube variations.  
   
  Wow, lot of folks are having the LCD2/3, make me want ones too!


----------



## silversurfer616

Thinking of selling the HD800 as I am liking the darker LCD2 so much more!
  But I do think that the HD800 is the better headphone of the two;it is just not "meaty" enough for me.


----------



## teknikk7

Like I mentioned earlier, I have my WA6 on order.  I just ordered a Sophia Princess Rectifier and am about to purchase some 6CY7 driver tubes.  Do I need an adapter or anything since they are not 6DE7?
   
  I am new to this, thanks!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

you do not need an adapter for 6CY7
   
  theres a compatibility chart here too
   
  https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ama6VqAKDF7adFlpSFh2ZDVMdnBfS2VpSUxfcEVpTnc&hl=en&output=html


----------



## Dubstep Girl

ooooh just hit 3k posts!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Noob question, can I use 6SN7s on the WA6SE?  Per Woo's spreadsheet, it looks like no.    
   
  Saw some Mullard and Tung Sol SNs.  Looked tempting.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

technically no, they're not compatible. You would need an adapter that changes the pins + adds a resistor as well.
   
  i believe SilentOne has used 6SN7's on the WA6-SE with an adapter of sorts. but its not recommended, i think it has something to do with tube life.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> technically no, they're not compatible. You would need an adapter that changes the pins + adds a resistor as well.
> 
> i believe SilentOne has used 6SN7's on the WA6-SE with an adapter of sorts. but its not recommended, i think it has something to do with tube life.


 
   
  Thanks, it sounds like too much hassle.  I'll stick with the recommended driver tubes.  
   
  USAF 596 is a go on the WA6SE?  Jack hasn't listed on the spreadsheet.  I just able to grab one; waiting impatiently...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yes. the 596 with adapter works great on WA6-SE, really really good rectifier.
   
  just a very good balanced overall sound, very nice detail and openness, u will like it alot.


----------



## scolaiw

So I'm currently pairing my 650s with my WA6 + Sophia Princess. Out of curiousity, if I ever upgrade to a pair of HD 800s would the WA6 do it any justice?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yes, quite a few people use it with the HD 800s. however, a few people do feel that the WA6 holds the HD 800 back just a little.
   
  its a good amp though


----------



## I right I

teknikk7 said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I have my WA6 on order.  I just ordered a Sophia Princess Rectifier and am about to purchase some 6CY7 driver tubes.  Do I need an adapter or anything since they are not 6DE7?
> 
> I am new to this, thanks!


----------



## I right I

teknikk7 said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I have my WA6 on order.  I just ordered a Sophia Princess Rectifier and am about to purchase some 6CY7 driver tubes.  Do I need an adapter or anything since they are not 6DE7?
> 
> I am new to this, thanks!


I have the 6GL7s and I am SUPER impressed. I am going to try out a Mullard GZ34 as soon as it gets here from Canada. You might want to read up on the GZ34 before committing to the Sophia Princess. It's not as pretty as the Sophia Princess but I'll let you know how it performs later this week.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yes, quite a few people use it with the HD 800s. however, a few people do feel that the WA6 holds the HD 800 back just a little.
> 
> its a good amp though


 
   
  So long as it's just a tiny bit because I don't want what I originally thought to be a $1500 investment become a $3000+ investment if I have to replace my amp. I love my little WA6, it's just the right size and look for me. Thanks!


----------



## silversurfer616

Have a HD800 and I think it sounds better out of the WA6 than out of the Audio GD Phoenix(SE only).Quite likely because of the SP which really does make a difference.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I have my WA6 on order.  I just ordered a Sophia Princess Rectifier and am about to purchase some 6CY7 driver tubes.  Do I need an adapter or anything since they are not 6DE7?
> 
> I am new to this, thanks!


 
   
  Remember to post pics of the amp once you get it!  Show us how proud you are!


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Remember to post pics of the amp once you get it!  Show us how proud you are!


 
   
  Now that you mention it, I haven't shown how proud I am of my rig here yet. Nothing special, but I still love it to bits! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Please excuse my iPhone 5 camera quality )


----------



## Ahzari

Hey guys it looks like I will be selling my WA6SE soon - going to come with a bunch of tubes (rectifiers and power tubes) so someone will have fun.. PM me if interested, ill post something soon on the FS thread.


----------



## tupac0306

Can someone give a tube combination suggestion for woo 6SE to bring out the bass? please? The bass is always smoothened for both LCD 2/3 which is really annoying.
   
  Cheers


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yes, quite a few people use it with the HD 800s. however, a few people do feel that the WA6 holds the HD 800 back just a little.
> 
> its a good amp though


 
   
  Agreed.  And you will need to change driver tubes.  The 6DE7 doesn't work well at all with the HD800's they're just too underpowered. 
   
  I did have success by upgrading the driver tubes to 6SN7's (PM me, I think I have an extra pair with adapters if you're interested).  That was a great combo for the HD800.
   
  I also have the 6GL7 and adapters, but those--- well they sounded horrible to my ear. 
   
  You do lose bass extension with the WA6 , the HD800 loves a lot of good clean power, as much as you can throw at them. 
   
  I found myself watching eBay (at Dubstep's suggestion!) and eventually I upgraded to the WA5LE-- which is a big upgrade (at three times the price-- it should be).


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Now that you mention it, I haven't shown how proud I am of my rig here yet. Nothing special, but I still love it to bits!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yay, nice pic!  Notice that you got the Modi!  Schiit products are great, got the Bifrost myself.
   
  So the concensus is that black Woos sound better than the silvers !?


----------



## I right I

scolaiw said:


> So long as it's just a tiny bit because I don't want what I originally thought to be a $1500 investment become a $3000+ investment if I have to replace my amp. I love my little WA6, it's just the right size and look for me. Thanks!


I have HD800s with a WA6. Great match. Anyone who says the WA6 holds the HD800s back doesn't have the impedance switch in the right position. By contrast, my Peachtree Musicbox does a great job driving my HD598s but struggles to drive the HD800s. The 6GL7 upgrade gives the WA6 the balls to drive the HD800s AND the openness the HD800s are capable of delivering. Some people claim the 6GL7s add distortion...nah. Not really.


----------



## scolaiw

sko0bydoo said:


> Yay, nice pic!  Notice that you got the Modi!  Schiit products are great, got the Bifrost myself.
> 
> So the concensus is that black Woos sound better than the silvers !?


 
   
  Yes indeed! The Modi is a great little budget DAC. The reason I didn't get the Bifrost was partly because of space and money and also because in my opinion, it's not worth investing in a top of the line DAC for two main reasons. Firstly, DAC technology is constantly improving at an almost exponential rate. A top of the line DAC 3 years ago may only be mid-tier nowadays. Secondly, the DAC can only do as well as the recording and mastering quality of the original track and unfortunately many albums are now released that are poorly mastered or recorded and just because you have the file as a 192/24 FLAC it won't mean Schiit.

 Ps, for the record, black Woos are a bit of a dust magnet but the definitely sound better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    
  Quote:


reeltime said:


> I did have success by upgrading the driver tubes to 6SN7's (PM me, I think I have an extra pair with adapters if you're interested).  That was a great combo for the HD800.
> 
> I also have the 6GL7 and adapters, but those--- well they sounded horrible to my ear.
> 
> You do lose bass extension with the WA6 , the HD800 loves a lot of good clean power, as much as you can throw at them.


 
   



i right i said:


> I have HD800s with a WA6. Great match. Anyone who says the WA6 holds the HD800s back doesn't have the impedance switch in the right position. The 6GL7 upgrade gives the WA6 the balls to drive the HD800s AND the openness the HD800s are capable of delivering. Some people claim the 6GL7s add distortion...nah. Not really.


 
   
  Hahaha, I'm getting some conflicting info here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suppose tubes are a subjective matter, but I do intend to upgrade my drivers. A quick look on Jack's site shows the 6GL7, the 7N7 and the 6SN7 as potential upgrades but don't really go into much more detail about the sound quality. Anyone want to offer a more in depth comparison?


----------



## I right I

scolaiw said:


> Yes indeed! The Modi is a great little budget DAC. The reason I didn't get the Bifrost was partly because of space and money and also because in my opinion, it's not worth investing in a top of the line DAC for two main reasons. Firstly, DAC technology is constantly improving at an almost exponential rate. A top of the line DAC 3 years ago may only be mid-tier nowadays. Secondly, the DAC can only do as well as the recording and mastering quality of the original track and unfortunately many albums are now released that are poorly mastered or recorded and just because you have the file as a 192/24 FLAC it won't mean Schiit.
> 
> 
> Ps, for the record, black Woos are a bit of a dust magnet but the definitely sound better.
> ...



I'll buy the 6SN7s because I have heard good things about them paired with the Senns. I will try them out and I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## dreko

Hi Group,
   
  I didn't know where to post this, so but the it is a comment on my Woo Audio 6SE
   
  It's pretty new, about 1.5 months old.  I'm hearing static lately, it sounds like crumpling paper.  I've looked online, I could only
  find this 'sound' to be linked with resistors going bad...
   
  Any other owners experience this?  Is this sound the power tubes still breaking in?
   
  Other than that, I'm enjoying this amp w/ my Grado GS1000 very much
   
  thanks


----------



## silversurfer616

Have this sometimes too and in my case it is tube dependent.I wiggle the tube a bit til its gone.


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Hahaha, I'm getting some conflicting info here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  We may not be that far apart, Right doesn't specify which tubes he's using in the WA6.  
   
  But we definitely completely disagree on the 6GL7.  I've never read anyone else's assessment of the 6GL7, yet distortion in the upper frequencies (specifically upper mids) is EXACTLY what I meant when I wrote that those tubes sound horrible (and they do, to my ear).  In fact I checked and I still have my barely used pair with adapters if anyone is interested-- they have almost no hours on them!
   
  My background and experience with the WA6 is that I'm a former owner for one-year, and I spent thousands on tubes for the wonderful amp, listening to how the different tubes changed the amp's character.  It was a really fun journey.  I'm sorry I never got to test the amp with a USAF 596 so many rave about.  Mine ended with the metal base GZ34.
   
  The WA6 does sound nice with the HD800--- but ONLY after a driver tube upgrade.  The amp struggled to keep up with the HD800 with the stock 6DE7 drivers installed (and yes, the switch set to high).  What I mean by this is you could open the pot full with the 6DE7 installed and never get the headphone to sound too loud.  This is not good for the tubes-- you should never push a tube to full power.  The 6SN7 is an ideal match.  The spec page on Woo doesn't rate the power output of the amp with the 6DE7 installed (they only rate the amp with a 6DR7 tube-- which I suspect improves the output data).
   
  What I meant by the WA6 doesn't extend the bass as deep is this:  You don't know what the HD800 is capable of until you pair it with a stronger amp.  It's impossible to know what you are missing if you have no basis for a comparison.   
   
  This doesn't mean the WA6 is a bad amp or a poor match for the HD800, it just means you aren't able hear what the HD800 has in store, if you give it better power.  Anyone who pairs the HD800 with a more capable amp (even its sibling, the WA6SE) discovers there are dimensions to the HD800 you can't hear with the WA6.  This is true of almost every amp/headphone combination in the universe, by the way.  Mike over at headphonia suggests you should expect to spend a multiple of the purchase price of your headphone on amplification-- in order to bring the most out of any particular headphone.  Based on my personal experiences, I tend to agree.
   
  I own the WA5LE, a very nice amp.  But there are many who swear the ideal setup for the HD800 is the WA22, because it's a push-pull amp.  They could be right-- but I can't know that because I've never compared the two-- I only know what the headphone sounds like using the WA6, WA6SE, and the WA5LE-- and I can tell you the biggest difference is that the bass digs deeper when you go to the more powerful amps.  I have to rely on others who have done the WA22 comparison-- and accept that my very expensive amp might not be the 'perfect' HD800 companion.  I'm okay with that-- I think!


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





i right i said:


> I'll buy the 6SN7s because I have heard good things about them paired with the Senns. I will try them out and I'll let you know what I come up with.


 
   
  Quote: 





reeltime said:


> We may not be that far apart, Right doesn't specify which tubes he's using in the WA6. [...] The 6SN7 is an ideal match.


 
   
  Well it looks like you guys definitely agree upon the 6SN7! I look forward to hearing what _right _has to say about them.


----------



## I right I

scolaiw said:


> Well it looks like you guys definitely agree upon the 6SN7! I look forward to hearing what _right _has ti say about them.



I am buying reeltime's 6SN7s to compare to my NOS 6GL7s. One note here: I have a GZ34 Mullard rectifier (F32 series in case you wanted specifics). The GZ34 changed the bass signature of my WA6 considerably over the stock tube. The 6GL7s do have some upper midrange fuzz but there is a "bloom" to the sound that is quite appealing. It's almost eerie at times. It actually creates an artificially huge soundstage when listening to old recordings that were originally recorded with tube equipment! Old BB King music is really neat. So that's why I like the 6GL7s in spite of their "character". I bought HD800s for their ability to project scale and awesome imaging so the 6GL7s will always have a spot in my tube rotation. FYI - my handle can be read "Right between the eyes (i's)"


----------



## I right I

scolaiw said:


> Well it looks like you guys definitely agree upon the 6SN7! I look forward to hearing what _right _has ti say about them.



I am buying reeltime's 6SN7s to compare to my NOS 6GL7s. One note here: I have a GZ34 Mullard rectifier (F32 series in case you wanted specifics). The GZ34 changed the bass signature of my WA6 considerably over the stock tube. The 6GL7s do have some upper midrange fuzz but there is a "bloom" to the sound that is quite appealing. It's almost eerie at times. It actually creates an artificially huge soundstage when listening to old recordings that were originally recorded with tube equipment! Old BB King music is really neat. So that's why I like the 6GL7s in spite of their "character". I bought HD800s for their ability to project scale and awesome imaging so the 6GL7s will always have a spot in my tube rotation. FYI - my handle can be read "Right between the eyes (i's)"


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





i right i said:


> I am buying reeltime's 6SN7s to compare to my NOS 6GL7s. One note here: I have a GZ34 Mullard rectifier (F32 series in case you wanted specifics). The GZ34 changed the bass signature of my WA6 considerably over the stock tube. The 6GL7s do have some upper midrange fuzz but there is a "bloom" to the sound that is quite appealing. It's almost eerie at times. It actually creates an artificially huge soundstage when listening to old recordings that were originally recorded with tube equipment! Old BB King music is really neat. So that's why I like the 6GL7s in spite of their "character". I bought HD800s for their ability to project scale and awesome imaging so the 6GL7s will always have a spot in my tube rotation. FYI - my handle can be read "Right between the eyes (i's)"


 
   
  Right between the eyes! I see... I was wondering if they were upper case is or lower case Ls. 

 Interestingly, I emailed Jack about the drivers and this is what he had to say:

 "_The 6GL7/6EM7 tube is the best suited to the WA6 because it allows the amp
 to have a higher drive. 7N7 and 6SN7 have low gain and you might find it
 lacks dynamic compared to the 6GL7's._"

 I wonder if your conclusions will be similar or not.


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Interestingly, I emailed Jack about the drivers and this is what he had to say:
> 
> "_The 6GL7/6EM7 tube is the best suited to the WA6 because it allows the amp
> to have a higher drive. 7N7 and 6SN7 have low gain and you might find it
> lacks dynamic compared to the 6GL7's._"


 
   
   
   
  I can see Jack's point-- but in this case the tradeoff for increased drive is increased grain.  The SN7 may come in under the GL7 in terms of pure gain, but it blows the doors off the GL7 in clarity, detail, and dimension.  Grain on female vocals, jazz, classical or acoustic is not a desirable characteristic, generally.  
   
  I found it quite distracting-- to the point of annoyance.


----------



## I right I

The 6GL7s are starkly more dynamic than the stock tubes. That's all I know right now.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Okay, I'll toss this out to you guys for any feedback...
   
  I love my HD800's mid and high, but the bass department seems to be "under-powered."  I'm driving my HD800 with the WA6SE with several rectifier (596, Sofia, 5u4g) and driver (DN/GL/FD/CY, etc.) tubes, but haven't found a right combination yet.  Is the 6SE "under-powered" considering that the HD800 is "amp-picky."  Would the WA22 or WA5 provide better punch for the HD800?  Or it's the way the HD800 is?


----------



## K_19

Which headphones are you coming from? Depending on your perception of what acceptable bass is, that may just be how the HD800 is to you. 
   
  I used to own a WA6SE and had a EML rectifier and just a regular 6DE7 on them (as I had the older version that didn't have many driver tube rolling choices). Even with that combo I never though the bass was the HD800's problem at all. It rendered bass beautifully to my ears with more than enough amount of it.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





k_19 said:


> Which headphones are you coming from? Depending on your perception of what acceptable bass is, that may just be how the HD800 is to you.
> 
> I used to own a WA6SE and had a EML rectifier and just a regular 6DE7 on them (as I had the older version that didn't have many driver tube rolling choices). Even with that combo I never though the bass was the HD800's problem at all. It rendered bass beautifully to my ears with more than enough amount of it.


 
   
  I have the Denon D7000.  The bass was bloated at times, but I do like the impact.  Ideally, I like the combination of D7K's bass + HD800's mid and high.


----------



## silversurfer616

Have the HD800 and LCD2 Rev2 with the WA6(not SE)and also with an Audio GD Phoenix rig and I do think the Sennheiser bass has better quality than the Audeze on both systems.It is a dry and if necessary very deep bass whereas the LCD2 bass is fatter/meatier but also more uncontrolled/wooly at times.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> Have the HD800 and LCD2 Rev2 with the WA6(not SE)and also with an Audio GD Phoenix rig and I do think the Sennheiser bass has better quality than the Audeze on both systems.It is a dry and if necessary very deep bass whereas the LCD2 bass is fatter/meatier but also more uncontrolled/wooly at times.


 
   
  Some ppl would say that the LCD2's have the bass like/or better than the D7k and mid and high similar to the HD800s.  Wish there is a meet in my area soon so I can check these out.  Too bad for the Los Angeles area, the earliest is in 2014


----------



## silversurfer616

You are lucky that you don't live in New Zealand.
  No MEETS here and headphones you can audition are Grado and Beats!!!
  No amazon either where you can send stuff back in case you don't like it!


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> You are lucky that you don't live in New Zealand.
> No MEETS here and headphones you can audition are Grado and Beats!!!
> No amazon either where you can send stuff back in case you don't like it!


 
   
  More reasons to move next door to Australia!


----------



## silversurfer616

Too many spiders and snakes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not to mention the Aussie accent!


----------



## scolaiw

Don't forget the jellyfish, blue ringed octopi, sharks and crocs too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least the Strayan accent will sound more refined out of your WA6.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> I have the Denon D7000.  The bass was bloated at times, but I do like the impact.  Ideally, I like the combination of D7K's bass + HD800's mid and high.


 
   
  i think the hd 800s has a very good amount of bass when powered by the WA6-SE, very punchy, i was actually surprised by the bass the HD 800 could put out when powered well. the WA2 does a very good job with the HD 800 too.
   
  however, its no D7000, not even the LCD-2 have that crazy sub-bass, but they do have the best punch/slam out of any headphone i've heard yet.


----------



## silversurfer616

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Don't forget the jellyfish, blue ringed octopi, sharks and crocs too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't know about your accent but the use of the plural for octopus left me deeply impressed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Always thought it is "octopussies"!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......sorry,girls!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> You are lucky that you don't live in New Zealand.
> No MEETS here and headphones you can audition are Grado and Beats!!!
> No amazon either where you can send stuff back in case you don't like it!


 
   
  You should petition for Amazon to be in New Zealand.  How do you guys get by without Amazon.com??!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i think the hd 800s has a very good amount of bass when powered by the WA6-SE, very punchy, i was actually surprised by the bass the HD 800 could put out when powered well. the WA2 does a very good job with the HD 800 too.
> 
> however, its no D7000, not even the LCD-2 have that crazy sub-bass, but they do have the best punch/slam out of any headphone i've heard yet.


 
   
  The bass is there, true...but the mid and high really drown it out.  If there is a way to crank up a little more bass without changing the mid+high level. 
   
  It would be awesome if somebody comes up with double-driver headphones.  Taking the idea from full-sized speakers, one driver will be for the bass and the other for mid+high.  This way, a crossover and separate amps can be used to fine tune the balance between bass and mid+high.  Someone got to have done this though...   
   
  Dubstep, you need to save the D7K's...you'll regret!


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> Don't know about your accent but the use of the plural for octopus left me deeply impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Evidently, Aussies are more literate as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hey, at least Octo***** was a memorable bond flick.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> You should petition for Amazon to be in New Zealand.  How do you guys get by without Amazon.com??!


 
   
  Amazon is pretty much non-existent in Australia as well. We all get by just fine to be honest.


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> The bass is there, true...but the mid and high really drown it out.  If there is a way to crank up a little more bass without changing the mid+high level.
> 
> It would be awesome if somebody comes up with double-driver headphones.  Taking the idea from full-sized speakers, one driver will be for the bass and the other for mid+high.  This way, a crossover and separate amps can be used to fine tune the balance between bass and mid+high.  Someone got to have done this though...
> 
> Dubstep, you need to save the D7K's...you'll regret!


 
   
  I've found the better the amp I pair with the HD800, the deeper the bass extends.  
   
  Tonight I had a maiden voyage for the 180g 45rpm pressing of Fleetwood Mac.  On the WA5LE, the bass is stunning.  I admit, I'm not a basshead, I don't like it to dominate.  I want the bass deep, extended, but tight.  
   
  Quite a musical experience, I was in awe for a while there...
   
  Sorry, I'm a little off topic for the thread, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## GloryUprising

Hey guys, anyone have their fuse blown on the WA6-SE?
   
  I just got the excellent United 596 from Woo and was braking them in the other day, but now I come home and the entire setup won't turn on (the LED does not light up, the tubes stay cold). 
   
  I popped open the bottom of the power supply and none of the caps are blown and there is no funny smells or any burnt plastic that I can tell.  The fuse, however, was a HiFi-Tuning Gold fuse so I can't see if it's blown (it looks clean) and I don't have my multi-meter around to test it.
   
  At anyrate, I ordered some generic fuses off Amazon to test that theory of the blown fuse only before I dump any money on fuse 'upgrades' (damn upgradeitis) and wanted to see if anyone has faced this issue.
   
  Thanks guys!  Pics when the issues are resolved!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> Hey guys, anyone have their fuse blown on the WA6-SE?
> 
> I just got the excellent United 596 from Woo and was braking them in the other day, but now I come home and the entire setup won't turn on (the LED does not light up, the tubes stay cold).  My computer also shut itself down because my UPS detected a power spike that it could not recover from (thankfully the WA6-SE was not on).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hmm...I am running on the 596 right now on WA6SE.  So far so good!  Thanks for the head-up.  I'll keep my eyes on this...


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





reeltime said:


> I've found the better the amp I pair with the HD800, the deeper the bass extends.
> 
> Tonight I had a maiden voyage for the 180g 45rpm pressing of Fleetwood Mac.  On the WA5LE, the bass is stunning.  I admit, I'm not a basshead, I don't like it to dominate.  I want the bass deep, extended, but tight.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Drooling drooling...on the idea of the WA5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Got to start saving pennies now!
   
  Don't know why Jack doesn't do balance input for the WA5.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Drooling drooling...on the idea of the WA5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  WA55


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> Hey guys, anyone have their fuse blown on the WA6-SE?


 
   
  Anyone have a blown fuse?


----------



## teknikk7

Ahhh, All this reading is getting me excited. I ordered my WA6 like 2 weeks ago and have not even gotten an email that it's been built yet...sigh
   
  I already have driver tubes, I got my Sophia Princess, I have my cables, music...yada yada...
   
   
  Maybe soon..


----------



## silversurfer616

It is worth the wait!
  Just have some HD800 plugged in the WA6 and OH LORD.....it is that good!


----------



## Todd R

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Ahhh, All this reading is getting me excited. I ordered my WA6 like 2 weeks ago and have not even gotten an email that it's been built yet...sigh
> 
> I already have driver tubes, I got my Sophia Princess, I have my cables, music...yada yada...
> 
> ...


 
  Don't feel bad, I ordered my WA6-SE 3 weeks ago. I asked Jack, and it looks like it will be another week at least.


----------



## shipsupt

Not on the 6SE, but my GES...
   
  What is the situation when the fuse blows?
   
  Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> Anyone have a blown fuse?


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Not on the 6SE, but my GES...
> 
> What is the situation when the fuse blows?


 
  2amp fuses seem to blow when the 596 is plugged in, but not when the Princess Sophia or with my 5R4GY.  I'm wondering if maybe I should be using a 3 amp fuse (the Woo Audio manual says 2 or 3 amps are both usable).  If anyone with a 596 can pull out their fuse to check what amp rating yours is would be appreciated.
   
  But then again, it seems like my 596 top pins are darker then I remember them being so I'm wondering if i got a bad tube....  what do you guys think?
   
  I sent Jack an email anyhow.


----------



## shipsupt

I hit you in the other thread...
   
  I think Jack will be thinking it's a bad tube too.  I would be cautious using it.  
   
  It'd be worth it to run a 3 amp slow blow to see if it runs OK with that, but if it blows the 3 amp I'd be careful about continuing to try using that tube and get it on a tester.


----------



## GloryUprising

Thanks man. Yea blew both glass and ceramic 3 amp fuses. So I've switched back to the 5R4.

Everyone's got great thinks to say about jack so I'm sure it'll get settled.


----------



## tmacb3

Hello Group, I am new to the forum but have been following this thread for some time. I own a pair of Ultrasone 2900. I have been shopping for a headphone amp to pair with these headphones. I am leaning toward the WA6SE as I am trying to roll off the high frequency of these headphones just a tad. Does anyone have any experience with this pairing? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

ultrasones don't seem to like tubes very much, i had a WA6-SE for ultrasone pro 900s and did not enjoy the combination too much. another member here i believe tried the 2900 with a WA5 and did not think it was a very good match either.
   
  i would get a good SS amp instead, but of course, YMMV.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> ultrasones don't seem to like tubes very much, i had a WA6-SE for ultrasone pro 900s and did not enjoy the combination too much. another member here i believe tried the 2900 with a WA5 and did not think it was a very good match either.
> 
> i would get a good SS amp instead, but of course, YMMV.


 
  I have a disagree with the comment above.. I had the WA6SE with the Pro900, Pro2900s, and the Signature Pro.. The Ultrasones totally need tubes to calm down their awfully sharp treble (my opinion). I have to say I wasn't a fan of the Pro900 with any amp I used (hybrid, SS, or tube), the 2900s were better than the 900s and warm tubes made the experience more enjoyable. I just think the WA6SE is a very versatile amp, its not overly lush like the WA2 can be and still retains a great amount of speed much like SS amps (of course with stock tubes.. playing around with tubes will of course change the audio as well.. I personally prefer warmth so I go for warmer sounding tubes and rectifiers).


----------



## tmacb3

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> I have a disagree with the comment above.. I had the WA6SE with the Pro900, Pro2900s, and the Signature Pro.. The Ultrasones totally need tubes to calm down their awfully sharp treble (my opinion). I have to say I wasn't a fan of the Pro900 with any amp I used (hybrid, SS, or tube), the 2900s were better than the 900s and warm tubes made the experience more enjoyable. I just think the WA6SE is a very versatile amp, its not overly lush like the WA2 can be and still retains a great amount of speed much like SS amps (of course with stock tubes.. playing around with tubes will of course change the audio as well.. I personally prefer warmth so I go for warmer sounding tubes and rectifiers).Th


 
  Thanks for your thoughts. So did you upgrade your tubes with the SE and if so, which ones.


----------



## shipsupt

I'm not one of those people who immediately jumps on a new guy who ask a question that's already been asked... but in this case I would suggest you do some searching through this thread and the number of others on the subject of tube rolling in the 6SE to gather some information as this is a pretty extensive discussion...  You'll find LOTS of great information to review.
   
  I think many (most) 6SE owners upgrade tubes over time.  Tube selection varies depending on preferences and system configuration, budget, etc...


----------



## tmacb3

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I'm not one of those people who immediately jumps on a new guy who ask a question that's already been asked... but in this case I would suggest you do some searching through this thread and the number of others on the subject of tube rolling in the 6SE to gather some information as this is a pretty extensive discussion...  You'll find LOTS of great information to review.
> 
> I think many (most) 6SE owners upgrade tubes over time.  Tube selection varies depending on preferences and system configuration, budget, etc...


 
  Thanks for the suggestion, actually I have read all 300 plus posts in this thread! You are right as there are a number of outstanding comments on tube rolling that I have taken notes on. However, there are not a great deal of comments to my specific question regarding the 2900s and this topic (the 2900's don't seem to be as popular as say the HD 800s) I am really looking for some advice from folks who have, or have had experience with the pairing.


----------



## Ahzari

with the 2900s i liked the sophia princess rectifier with RCA 6fd7 drivers.. it makes a great combo with added warmth and excellent bass.. actually it was my fav with most headphones really (i may have mentioned that earlier on this thread).. if you're looking for more neutral sound the stock 6ew7 drivers are fine, but the sophia is a must IMO - at least with the 2900s.


----------



## shipsupt

Fair dinkum... I wasn't trying to bash, like I said.  Ahzari may be the right guy for that!  
   
  I'd only add that while no one might have answered your exact question yet, with what you've learned in the thread you should be able to short list some tubes to roll into the 6SE.  
   
  Good information like this can lead you to where you want to go:
   
If you're using the Sig Pros with the WA6SE the tubes make a huge difference in the amount of bass you hear - try to get your hands on some 6FD7s they are the best tubes for bass - with those tubes I never thought the Sig Pros bass was lax, on the other hand with the 6DR7s or 6EW7s they can sound very empty.. This is of course with my Sophia Princess (which also is prob the best rectifier for bass lovers). Like Noxa i didnt find them very comfortable one of the main reasons for the sell also for me the soundstage was lacking as well - otherwise one of the better headphones out there for the price.
   
   
 The Signature Pros are a slightly warm headphone based on Ultrasone standards - not necessarily when compared to many other top tier headphones on the market. Other Ultrasone offerings in the Pro and Edition series tend to be colder and sibilant - the Signature Pros fix some of these colorings and offer up a more neutral sound. A warm amp with bring some warmer coloring, bigger bass - smoother treble and midrange to the rather neutral Signature Pro, a colder solid state amp with make them sound brighter. It really goes down to personal taste, I am not fond of tremble emphasized headphones and am extremely sensitive to sibilance so I like what tubes bring to audio.
  
 SoundFreaq - yes I did enjoy the Signature Pros with the WA6SE, since the headphones are so clear and honest in their sound reproduction tube rolling was more fun because you could really change the sound signature with warmer/colder/lush'er/etc tubes. With some other headphones the difference was not as noticeable.
   
   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





tmacb3 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, actually I have read all 300 plus posts in this thread! You are right as there are a number of outstanding comments on tube rolling that I have taken notes on. However, there are not a great deal of comments to my specific question regarding the 2900s and this topic (the 2900's don't seem to be as popular as say the HD 800s) I am really looking for some advice from folks who have, or have had experience with the pairing.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> *The Signature Pros are a slightly warm *headphone based on Ultrasone standards - not necessarily when compared to many other top tier headphones on the market. Other Ultrasone offerings in the Pro and Edition series tend to be colder and sibilant - the Signature Pros fix some of these colorings and offer up a more neutral sound. A warm amp with bring some warmer coloring, bigger bass - smoother treble and midrange to the rather neutral Signature Pro, a colder solid state amp with make them sound brighter. It really goes down to personal taste, I am not fond of tremble emphasized headphones and am extremely sensitive to sibilance so I like what tubes bring to audio.


 
  Suuuper warm based on Ultrasone standards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. compared with other headphones in the market though I would agree with you that they are slightly warm and Ultrasone's most neutral offering. Sig Pros were really great, just wish they had less clamp (they crushed my skull - maybe because of my big head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## tmacb3

Thanks all, this info was really what I was looking for. I love this medium.


----------



## shipsupt

I can't be sure about that particular one, but most of the text there were quotes from your previous post!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> Suuuper warm based on Ultrasone standards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> I have a disagree with the comment above.. I had the WA6SE with the Pro900, Pro2900s, and the Signature Pro.. The Ultrasones totally need tubes to calm down their awfully sharp treble (my opinion). I have to say I wasn't a fan of the Pro900 with any amp I used (hybrid, SS, or tube), the 2900s were better than the 900s and warm tubes made the experience more enjoyable. I just think the WA6SE is a very versatile amp, its not overly lush like the WA2 can be and still retains a great amount of speed much like SS amps (of course with stock tubes.. playing around with tubes will of course change the audio as well.. I personally prefer warmth so I go for warmer sounding tubes and rectifiers).


 
   
  how different are 2900s / sigs vs the 900s?
   
  i only heard it with the pro 900 and didn't enjoy it very much. i found the treble was still harsh, especially at louder volumes, and the bass was kinda heavy but felt lacking punch at times and loose as well (i blame the 6ew7 tubes for this)
   
  im sure i could of found a tube combo i would of liked if i had more tubes at the time, unfortunately i didnt.  the WA6-SE is really responsive to tube rolling though.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> how different are 2900s / sigs vs the 900s?
> 
> i only heard it with the pro 900 and didn't enjoy it very much. i found the treble was still harsh, especially at louder volumes, and the bass was kinda heavy but felt lacking punch at times and loose as well (i blame the 6ew7 tubes for this)
> 
> im sure i could of found a tube combo i would of liked if i had more tubes at the time, unfortunately i didnt.  the WA6-SE is really responsive to tube rolling though.


 
  The 2900s improved on the 900s.. much more tamed treble - though still harsh with many of my electronic tracks, but I was just pointing out the 2900s treble was more polite with tubes than with my ss or hybrid amp; noting that the ultrasone pro sound can sound great with tubes. Also the Sig Pros were a huge leap forward compared to the 900/2900s in everything except soundstage, treble was articulate and smooth - very detailed, bass was tight and deep, and mids were forward.. With the right tubes the bass would come alive and the soundstage could be improved further.
   
  Agree with you on sound signature, the SE is quite responsive to tubes, I couldn't believe what difference a rectifier could make until I purchased a Mullard GZ - it was awesome.. and the differences between the FD7s and EW7s are significant (I really enjoy tubes.. just not how hard they are to find and how much they cost to buy sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## kskwerl

Dubstep girl, if you had to choose which would you pick, the WA6SE or the WA2? I would be using it with the LCD-2s/Magnum V5's/Grados and Fostex T50RP


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Dubstep girl, if you had to choose which would you pick, the WA6SE or the WA2? I would be using it with the LCD-2s/Magnum V5's/Grados and Fostex T50RP


 
   
  the WA6-SE for sure! i feel the 6EW7 will work for most of those headphones, especially grado 325is, won't help the bass too much, but really cleans up the treble and smoothens out the sound, especially with the sophia rectifier. i had the combination for a while and enjoyed it quite a bit, with the RS1/RS1i as well!
   
  6DR7 and 6FD7 are especially nice with the Audeze, 
   
   
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> The 2900s improved on the 900s.. much more tamed treble - though still harsh with many of my electronic tracks, but I was just pointing out the 2900s treble was more polite with tubes than with my ss or hybrid amp; noting that the ultrasone pro sound can sound great with tubes. Also the Sig Pros were a huge leap forward compared to the 900/2900s in everything except soundstage, treble was articulate and smooth - very detailed, bass was tight and deep, and mids were forward.. With the right tubes the bass would come alive and the soundstage could be improved further.
> 
> Agree with you on sound signature, the SE is quite responsive to tubes, I couldn't believe what difference a rectifier could make until I purchased a Mullard GZ - it was awesome.. and the differences between the FD7s and EW7s are significant (I really enjoy tubes.. just not how hard they are to find and how much they cost to buy sometimes
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  i have a mullard GZ34 as well! its definitely a great sounding tube, more neutral and transparent than my other tubes, though i prefer the 596 as its more lush without becoming slower like the sophia. note: i have the f32 4 notch plate version, i can only imagine how good an older metal base would sound.
   
  rectifiers do sound quite different, the sophia, 596, gz34 are all different. i wanna try out an EML in the future or maybe some of the nos options. i guess the WA6-SE's construction is what makes the rectifiers have such a huge impact on sound. on my WA2, the rectifier seems to make the least amount of difference.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> rectifiers do sound quite different, the sophia, 596, gz34 are all different.* i wanna try out an EML* in the future or maybe some of the nos options. i guess the WA6-SE's construction is what makes the rectifiers have such a huge impact on sound. on my WA2, the rectifier seems to make the least amount of difference.


 
  It's worth a try, but I wasn't all that impressed with the EML.. at the time I only had the Sophia to compare to (which I preferred) but I remembered some posters on the Woo Audio thread saying they preferred the 596 to the EML as well; from memory I would agree with that having the 596 currently. What did stand out about the EML was the presentation (physically) it was a great looking tube and came packaged really well (unlike current production Sophia Princess 274B).. otherwise nothing too exciting, I actually ended up selling my EML a while back.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

put my mullard GZ34 back in now that i have the 6GL7, im finding the bass on the LCD-2 to be quite satisfactory now, might just be in my head, but i think it slams harder than the 596 or sophia now. like the sub-bass is really good now. still miss my denons, but i can live without them for a while now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 downside, i think i find the LCD-2 to be a little too dark now, but i like it! 
   
  doesn't sound too good on the HD 800 or HE-500 though, too dark and the mids sound weird, i can see why some people didn't care for the 6GL7 now that i heard this combo. more tube rolling to come!


----------



## Todd R

I just got my adapters and the upgrade 6GL7 tubes for WA6-SE. 
  Was anyone else's noisy? The tubes were quite noisy at first, but after a half hr they have calmed down but are still making some high frequency noise.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





todd r said:


> I just got my adapters and the upgrade 6GL7 tubes for WA6-SE.
> Was anyone else's noisy? The tubes were quite noisy at first, but after a half hr they have calmed down but are still making some high frequency noise.


 
   
  Yes, they are little noisy during the break-in period.  The noise should subside after the tubes get a few hours of burn-in (depends on tubes but mine did after ~50hrs or so).
   
  Congrats on the new amp!  Should take some pics and share with us!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> put my mullard GZ34 back in now that i have the 6GL7, im finding the bass on the LCD-2 to be quite satisfactory now, might just be in my head, but i think it slams harder than the 596 or sophia now. like the sub-bass is really good now. still miss my denons, but i can live without them for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You should give the 6EM7 a try.  I find them a little better than the GL/DN...they give my HD800 a little bass boost, but not to the level of the D7K though.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ thanks, i'll have to check it out soon!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Yes, they are little noisy during the break-in period.  The noise should subside after the tubes get a few hours of burn-in (depends on tubes but mine did after ~50hrs or so).
> 
> Congrats on the new amp!  Should take some pics and share with us!


 
   
  +1
   
  mine where noisy at first too, it went away. i just thought it was cause of the higher gain or something.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> +1
> 
> mine where noisy at first too, it went away. i just thought it was cause of the higher gain or something.


 
  did the noise completely go away (also what headphones have you tried them with)? - I remember Jack telling me the noise would be more pronounced with efficient headphones compared to the 6FD7s (which are already a little noisy) since they are higher gain.
   
  With my TH900s and D7000s (efficient) the FD7s were always making a hiss, but with the LCD2s / 3s (un-efficient) dead silent so I figured it was gain.


----------



## jsgraha

My 6EM7 and 6FD7also gave a slight hiss on TH900, but not on LCD2 and RS1i.
  For my ears, 6EM7 is better on soundstage and detail (laid back tough), while 6FD7 better on PRAT (more assertive).
  Overall, I used 6FD7 most of the time.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





jsgraha said:


> My 6EM7 and 6FD7also gave a slight hiss on TH900, but not on LCD2 and RS1i.
> For my ears, 6EM7 is better on soundstage and detail (laid back tough), while 6FD7 better on PRAT (more assertive).
> Overall, I used 6FD7 most of the time.


 
  yea the FD7s have been my go-to tube for some time as well.. the PRAT is just excellent.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

the WA6-SE is noisy for me in the fact that when no music is playing, if you raise the volume, after somewhere past 12 o clock, there will start to be noise present, and quite noticeable if the volume is maxed.
   
  with most tubes, this isnt noticeable till around 1 o clock or so, and this is always WAY past the comfortable listening level (this would be deafening loud even for me).  it was just more noticeable with the 6GL7 because  it started at around 11 o clock or so. however, this tube also has more gain than normal, after burn in, it seems to have disappeared somewhat. there is no noise until noon or so like all the other tubes.
   
  it isn't very noticeable on the LCD-2, the least noticeable on the HE-500, its average with the T1 and HD 800, it was more noticeable with the D7000 when i owned them. the D7000 actually having slight noise at normal volume with the 6GL7, it wasn't a problem though and it seemed to go away after burn-in. i no longer have d7000 though.
   
  im pretty sure its just cause of the gain.


----------



## nollstyle

nice


----------



## nollstyle

I like this thread


----------



## bbophead

Got two GE (labeled RCA) 6FD7 and a 1962 brown based RCA 5R4GY for my WA6 on the way from Jim McShane.  They're el cheapo so tube rolling will be stress free.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe some pics if anyone cares.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> did the noise completely go away (also what headphones have you tried them with)? - I remember Jack telling me the noise would be more pronounced with efficient headphones compared to the 6FD7s (which are already a little noisy) since they are higher gain.
> 
> With my TH900s and D7000s (efficient) the FD7s were always making a hiss, but with the LCD2s / 3s (un-efficient) dead silent so I figured it was gain.


 
   
  Jack gave me two Philco 6GL7s.  I am taking them out and listening to them now.  Dead quiet even at max volume (no music of course)...thru HD800 and D7000.
   
  I used to have issue with noise got into the RCA interconnects so this could be a source of amp noise.  My setup is next to a computer and two monitors so it's quite a noisy environment.  If you hear a cyclic whining/hiss in the background, it's a sign.


----------



## solserenade

Checking in with a beautifully quiet, black WA6-SE ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Just for kicks, I rolled in the "stock" rectifier tube -- I use a Sophia Princess normally -- and I have to report: What a great amp!
   
  I thought I'd perhaps hear some sign of a "cheap tube" ... nope! It sounds great. Maybe going _back_ to the Sophia, I'll notice the character difference between the two.
   
  By the way, I'm running a pair of GE 6DR7 ... and LCD2. (which reminds me, I've not ever tried the combination of "Woo stock" 6EW7 with the stock rectifier ...  maybe tonight!)


----------



## scolaiw

So I was enjoying xx's eponymous album The xx a few minutes ago (it sounds amazing through the WA6 and HD 650s by the way) and I noticed a streak of light was shining through a crack in the blinds across the room and upon my WA6; It was a magnificent and marvelous moment to behold. Coincidentally, I had my camera nearby so I just managed to capture the instant before seconds later watching the ray of light disappear beyond the nethers of the horizon.

 I am neither a great photographer or artistic but dare I say it, I am a hopeless romantic and maybe, just maybe, ever so slightly poetic.

 Nothing special, just wanted to share with you all.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> So I was enjoying xx's eponymous album The xx a few minutes ago (it sounds amazing through the WA6 and HD 650s by the way) and I noticed a streak of light was shining through a crack in the blinds across the room and upon my WA6; It was a magnificent and marvelous moment to behold. Coincidentally, I had my camera nearby so I just managed to capture the instant before seconds later watching the ray of light disappear beyond the nethers of the horizon.
> 
> I am neither a great photographer or artistic but dare I say it, I am a hopeless romantic and maybe, just maybe, ever so slightly poetic.
> 
> Nothing special, just wanted to share with you all.


 
  Great pic!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> So I was enjoying xx's eponymous album The xx a few minutes ago (it sounds amazing through the WA6 and HD 650s by the way) and I noticed a streak of light was shining through a crack in the blinds across the room and upon my WA6; It was a magnificent and marvelous moment to behold. Coincidentally, I had my camera nearby so I just managed to capture the instant before seconds later watching the ray of light disappear beyond the nethers of the horizon.


 
   





 Cheers!  Nice pic...wonder, what are those drivers?


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> Great pic!


 
   
  Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Cheers!  Nice pic...wonder, what are those drivers?


 
   
  Cheers guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, the drivers are Military grade 6sn7's.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





solserenade said:


> Checking in with a beautifully quiet, black WA6-SE ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I find this to be true as well on my WA6.  Good times.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> So I was enjoying xx's eponymous album The xx a few minutes ago (it sounds amazing through the WA6 and HD 650s by the way) and I noticed a streak of light was shining through a crack in the blinds across the room and upon my WA6; It was a magnificent and marvelous moment to behold. Coincidentally, I had my camera nearby so I just managed to capture the instant before seconds later watching the ray of light disappear beyond the nethers of the horizon.
> 
> I am neither a great photographer or artistic but dare I say it, I am a hopeless romantic and maybe, just maybe, ever so slightly poetic.
> 
> Nothing special, just wanted to share with you all.


 
  Beautimous!  You're a lucky duck.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, those brown bottom tubes are looking sexy!  Wish my 6SE can take some 6SN7s


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Wow, those brown bottom tubes are looking sexy!  Wish my 6SE can take some 6SN7s


 
   
  Hahahaha, I don't care too much for how sexy they look, but they sure sound sexy.


----------



## solserenade

Quote: 





solserenade said:


> Checking in with a beautifully quiet, black WA6-SE ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I find this to be true as well on my WA6.  Good times.


 
   
  Right on ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If I had a point to make, it would be: To those interested in these amps, wondering, "are the tube upgrades, additions to the cost ($) of the new amp, initially _necessary_ to enjoy the amp?"
   
  No. 
   
  With a few hundred hours run-time on everything now, I find the completely stock "tube complement" shipped with the WA6SE to be perfectly wonderful ... _to __my ears, _I hear nothing objectionable.
   
   
  I have now swapped-in the (original stock) Westinghouse 6EW7 ... along with the Sophia rectifier -- _s_omewhat _not_ expecting goodness (since that was my "break-in period" tube complement) -- but ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    It sounds great!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ i used sophia + 6ew7 for my WA6-SE all of last year and it was a very good combination. its only until this year that i started trying new tubes out that things really got interesting


----------



## solserenade

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> ^ i used sophia + 6ew7 for my WA6-SE all of last year and it was a very good combination. its only until this year that i started trying new tubes out that things really got interesting


----------



## jsgraha

Just a quick report.
I've just rolled in a pair of NOS 6DR7 Pinnacle, and it supprisingly good (better than my memory of them).
6fd7 still slightly have better PRAT and 6EM7 have a better stage and detail.
But this pinnacle have a better tonality, particularly female vocal and piano in live performance.
It's better than my 6dr7 rca and GE to my ears.
This tube with sophia princess even slightly better tonality than my burson soloist, using audio-gd ref7 and jkenny mk3 usb spdif. Soloist still win on imaging and detail though imo.


----------



## torara

Hi,

I have recently committed myself to a WA6, and new to tube rolling in this amp. The amp came stock with Chinese 274b and 6dr7, and I guess there is a lot of potential to be explored with other tubes.

Rectifier tubes are fairly well explained but I am confused with tube adapters for 6sn7 and 6em7. Is Woo the only place to get these adapters, or there are other places you would recommend? And are adapters for 6sn7 and 6em7 the same?

At
Thanks


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





torara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently committed myself to a WA6, and new to tube rolling in this amp. The amp came stock with Chinese 274b and 6dr7, and I guess there is a lot of potential to be explored with other tubes.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I believe that the adaptors are different so they aren't interchangeable. As far as where to get them, another head-fier, Glenn offers them custom made to order and is very respected as an eBay seller (under the name 2359glenn on eBay). This will allow you to use a greater range of tubes but not all of which are recommended by Jack Wu. Personally, I have a 6sn7 adaptor from Woo and you can see them in the picture I posted above.


----------



## Todd R

On my SE I keep finding myself pulling the 6GL7 "upgrade" tubes out and putting the stock GE 6EW7 tubes back in. The 6GL7 seems to be a bit too aggressive for me. Lovin the Sophia rectifier however.


----------



## Hibuckhobby

I've tried multiple rectifieers from an Amperex GZ34 to a
  Tungsol 5R4 and a SP247b.  I keep coming back to my
  vintage 5Y3 rca.  Taut bass, good tonal balance and
  good soundstage.  It's like a the princess and the tungsol
  had a love child.
  Hibuck....


----------



## torara

scolaiw said:


> I believe that the adaptors are different so they aren't interchangeable. As far as where to get them, another head-fier, Glenn offers them custom made to order and is very respected as an eBay seller (under the name 2359glenn on eBay). This will allow you to use a greater range of tubes but not all of which are recommended by Jack Wu. Personally, I have a 6sn7 adaptor from Woo and you can see them in the picture I posted above.




Thanks

I got in contact with Glenn and he is very responsive. He is willing to make the adapters. The should open great possibilities[ of tubes rolling. 

Cheers


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





torara said:


> Thanks
> 
> I got in contact with Glenn and he is very responsive. He is willing to make the adapters. The should open great possibilities[ of tubes rolling.
> 
> Cheers


 
   
  You're very welcome. Always happy to help.


----------



## teknikk7

Hello fellow Wooers
   
  I just finished breaking in my WA6 with the Sophia Princess, HD650's and VDAC II.  Great combo, however I am already itching to upgrade. What will a GZ34 get me?  I am looking for more bass, I know....  I feel I may be a bass head.  I am looking at the mullard metal base ones or bugle boys on ebay.  My other upgrade option is a cable swap on my HD650.  Any thoughts or advise is greatly appreciated.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Hello fellow Wooers
> 
> I just finished breaking in my WA6 with the Sophia Princess, HD650's and VDAC II.  Great combo, however I am already itching to upgrade. What will a GZ34 get me?  I am looking for more bass, I know....  I feel I may be a bass head.  I am looking at the mullard metal base ones or bugle boys on ebay.  My other upgrade option is a cable swap on my HD650.  Any thoughts or advise is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 
  the GZ wont get you more bass, the most bass I experienced was with the sophia+6fd7


----------



## teknikk7

Thanks for your advice.  Do I need an adapter for that tube or can I drop it right in?


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Hello fellow Wooers
> 
> I just finished breaking in my WA6 with the Sophia Princess, HD650's and VDAC II.  Great combo, however I am already itching to upgrade. What will a GZ34 get me?  I am looking for more bass, I know....  I feel I may be a bass head.  I am looking at the mullard metal base ones or bugle boys on ebay.  My other upgrade option is a cable swap on my HD650.  Any thoughts or advise is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  I'm a huge fan of the GZ-34.  It was my favorite tube in the WA6.  I had a '56 NOS metal base Mullard, and loved it.  Recently I've seen a lot of praise for the GZ-37.  Might be worth a try, too.  Besides listening to music-- the WA6 was great because of the (relatively) low cost of tube rolling.  Enjoy.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Thanks for your advice.  Do I need an adapter for that tube or can I drop it right in?


 
  GZ34 drops right in.


----------



## tropicana

Hi guys, my WA6SE came with a pair of Magnavox 6EW7.  Does anyone know if this is a re-brand?
  I am thinking of trying a different 6EW7, just don't want to end up getting the same tube.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

eeew magnavox, sounds super cheap, even worse than westinghouse generic no label lol.
   
  but umm yeah probably a rebrand. imo, they all sound about the same. my raytheon 6ew7 sound maybe a tad bit better than the sylvania and westinghouse no name one, but probably just cause i've used them the longest. all 6ew7 sound the same to me though.


----------



## teknikk7

I meant the 6fd7...


----------



## sprite40

Listening to my WA6-SE with a new set of Sylvania 6DR7's, I think they are a better match with the lcd-2's than the "Pinnacle" tubes or the 6GL7's, the vockals got a little more "forward" and overall more detailed, and a bit larger soundstage. I realy like the 6DR7 tubes.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ what rectifier are you using with the 6DR7?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> eeew magnavox, sounds super cheap, even worse than westinghouse generic no label lol.


 
   
  Now you tell me...I ordered a Westinghouse (label though) via eBay, DOA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, kissing $2.50 goodbye!


----------



## tropicana

dubstep girl said:


> eeew magnavox, sounds super cheap, even worse than westinghouse generic no label lol.
> 
> but umm yeah probably a rebrand. imo, they all sound about the same. my raytheon 6ew7 sound maybe a tad bit better than the sylvania and westinghouse no name one, but probably just cause i've used them the longest. all 6ew7 sound the same to me though.





Really? All 6EW7 sound about the same?

I am hesistant about the 6DR7 and 6FD7 due to the higher gain. 
As it is, i listen to my W3000 anv at slightly below 9 o'clock and it takes very minute movements to adjust to desired volume. Can't imagine with higher gain tubes. 

Any suggestion? I prefer euphoric euphonic sound. (Thanks)


----------



## silversurfer616

I think you prefer 'euphonic" sound that puts you in a "euphoric" state of mind!


----------



## sprite40

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> ^ what rectifier are you using with the 6DR7?


 
  I used the Sophia Prinsess, i think this is a very good combination. 
   
  Allso to compare i have the Philips 5R4GYS made in Holland that is a good allround rectifier that is not too expensive.
   
  The RCA JAN 5r4GY 1940's tube *definitely* gives a more tight and prominent bass to the LCD's, but lacks a bit in *mids and Highs, i hope the new Sylvania tubes might change that to the better, i think they give the sound more "sparkle" or "bite" in these areas. others might have a different opinion.*
   
*I am quite new to the head-fi World so bare with me..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my WA6-SE has about 100 hours of burn in.*


----------



## reeltime

Just passing along-- there are a couple of loose 596's available on eBay right now.  No matching pairs for me to play with!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





reeltime said:


> Just passing along-- there are a couple of loose 596's available on eBay right now.  No matching pairs for me to play with!


 
   
   
  both gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-NOS-NIB-United-Electron-596-Audio-Rectifier-Tube-274A-Plates-USAF-596-/160993516129?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item257bf61a61


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





tropicana said:


> Really? All 6EW7 sound about the same?
> 
> I am hesistant about the 6DR7 and 6FD7 due to the higher gain.
> As it is, i listen to my W3000 anv at slightly below 9 o'clock and it takes very minute movements to adjust to desired volume. Can't imagine with higher gain tubes.
> ...


 
   
  ^ with a higher gain tube like that it'd be 8 o clock instead of 9, thats the biggest difference you'll see.
   
   
   
   



sprite40 said:


> I used the Sophia Prinsess, i think this is a very good combination.


 

   
  oh ok, thats what i thought at first when you mentioned the 6DR7. i tried the combination out yesterday with HE-500 and LCD-2, definitely paired well with both.


----------



## teknikk7

These never get old.  Wish I could upload full resolution.  Happy new owner of a WA6...


----------



## bbophead

+1, my friend.


----------



## teknikk7

Was thinking about getting the Beyers 990 Premium 600ohm.  Can the WA6 drive them good?
   
  Thx


----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ yes


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> ^ yes


 

 I know this is a Woo thread but got any other recommendations? I want bass heavy, somewhere around $300-$400.  Or maybe I'll get rid of my HD650 and my price range would be around $800-$900?
   
  Thx


----------



## Dubstep Girl

the dt 990s are more bassier than the HD 650, i think its a good compliment. ive owned them together and enjoyed both of them alot. generally unless you buy a fostex/denon headphone, you won't find anything bassier (you could look into the HE-400, but besides that u generally lose bass as you go up in price).


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> I know this is a Woo thread but got any other recommendations? I want bass heavy, somewhere around $300-$400.  Or maybe I'll get rid of my HD650 and my price range would be around $800-$900?
> 
> Thx


 
  If you go to the 800-900 range the Signature Pro is pretty bass heavy with a really clean pratt.. Only other headphone that were as bassy in that range was the D7000 (now hard to find), I didn't find the HE500s to be that bassy with my WA6SE (just in case someone mentions that one), also the LCD2s but they are very uncomfortable...
   
  honestly if you can find a used D7000 somewhere you will be really happy with it.


----------



## tmacb3

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> I know this is a Woo thread but got any other recommendations? I want bass heavy, somewhere around $300-$400.  Or maybe I'll get rid of my HD650 and my price range would be around $800-$900?
> 
> Thx


 
  Sometimes the recorded material we listen to has not been recorded well, or was not compressed correctly when it was mastered (or the material might not have been mastered at all). Even worse, the problem can occur if listening to music via a mp3 source that is 16 bit and artificially compressed.  For any of these cases, the low frequency can be lacking. For those instances, I am wondering if eq-ing might be an option to accent the low end? I have the luxuary of having some high end mic pre strips that have killer eqs in them (taken from a Calrec mixing board). I was considering introducing them into my headphone chain. Any thoughts?


----------



## teknikk7

Every time I apply any EQ settings it feels like I'm crushing the sound signature. Hardware based might yield different results.  I'm kind of torn between the Ultrasone 900 or Beyer 990...? I just want a fun headphone when I get in that mood. I have been on the hunt for the Denon's every since I heard Dubstep girl rave about the bass....Impossible to find...sigh


----------



## technica18

What is the output impedance for the WA6?  I read in a review that the output impedance for the WA6SE is 15Ohms on the low switch which seems much too high for low impedance headphones.  I'm considering the WA6 for some Audio Technicas but I'm having doubts if the output impedance is that high.  Will it really affect the sound that much?


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





technica18 said:


> What is the output impedance for the WA6?  I read in a review that the output impedance for the WA6SE is 15 Ohms on the low switch which seems much too high for low impedance headphones.  I'm considering the WA6 for some Audio Technicas but I'm having doubts if the output impedance is that high.  Will it really affect the sound that much?


 
  My daughter has a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50, they sound unbelievable plugged into the WA6.  Output is 8-99ohm or switch it to 100-600ohm.
   
  Side Note: She wanted  Beats for christmas, she got the M50's. Her cousins were calling them Mexican Beats for whatever odd reason?? Once they heard them they were asking their parents if they could return the headphones they got for christmas...lol


----------



## technica18

I meant the output impedance of the WA6 itself not the impedance range on the high and low switch.  My concern is that if the WA6 also has an output impedance of 15Ohms like the WA6SE then there's not much of a damping factor for 40Ohm headphones.


----------



## tmacb3

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Every time I apply any EQ settings it feels like I'm crushing the sound signature. Hardware based might yield different results.  I'm kind of torn between the Ultrasone 900 or Beyer 990...? I just want a fun headphone when I get in that mood. I have been on the hunt for the Denon's every since I heard Dubstep girl rave about the bass....Impossible to find...sigh


 
  I know that this is getting way off topic (sorry). On some eq sources (plug ins and cheap outboard eqs), when you increase (or decrease) a frequency band, you may also unintentionally be affecting the next bands of frequency aligned to either side of  the frequency you are trying to control. Thus you get a greater and not so intended effect from your tweak. "Crushing" the sound signature sounds more like this is happening to you as you are bleeding over into the other frequency range. The only way to avoid that is by using high end plug ins or outboard gear. Pairing your headphones with the right amp can help too. But if you are really a bass head, even with the 7000's you still may not be a happy camper for reasons I have outlined in my original post. For the record, I listen through a pair of Fostex th900s with a Woo Audio WA6SE. With this pairing, the bass extension still is not what I experience through my speaker system. But why would it?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

ok. the OUTPUT IMPEDANCE on both of these its 15 ohm for the low impedance jack/switch and 50-60 for the high impedance jack/switch
   
  its still rather high, but it does not compromise sound quality on lower impedance headphones. works great with 25 ohm denons, 32 ohm grados, 50 ohm audeze and just about every else out there...
   
  ive even found IEMS and earbuds to work quite well.


----------



## tmacb3

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> ok. the OUTPUT IMPEDANCE on both of these its 15 ohm for the low impedance jack/switch and 50-60 for the high impedance jack/switch
> 
> its still rather high, but it does not compromise sound quality on lower impedance headphones. works great with 25 ohm denons, 32 ohm grados, 50 ohm audeze and just about every else out there...
> 
> ive even found IEMS and earbuds to work quite well.


 
  +1 It (WA6SE) works great on my 25 ohm Fostex th900.


----------



## teknikk7

Hmm Debating between Beyer 990 600OHM or Ultra Pro 900. I haven't seen much talk about them on this thread. Anyone have the Ultra Pro 900 paired with the WA6?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i didn't like pro 900s off the WA6-SE, but maybe it was just the headphones, the WA6 should be similar. 
   
  the beyers are nice with all woo amps.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i didn't like pro 900s off the WA6-SE, but maybe it was just the headphones, the WA6 should be similar.
> 
> the beyers are nice with all woo amps.


 
  I don't think the pro 900s were good off any amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... completely agree with the "maybe it was just the headphones.."


----------



## apollo11

Do you think upgrading from fiio e9 to wa6se would give my akg k702 a good imaging and lush sound, will they also become more aggressive in anyway? Because as of this time I like them a lot with my classical and vocal type of music, however when playing rock music, they loss their naturalness, timing and sounds thin.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> Do you think upgrading from fiio e9 to wa6se would give my akg k702 a good imaging and lush sound, will they also become more aggressive in anyway? Because as of this time I like them a lot with my classical and vocal type of music, however when playing rock music, they loss their naturalness, timing and sounds thin.


 
  That will be a big upgrade - bigger soundstage, better separation, and warmer treble compared to the e9.. it would be a nice upgrade to the k702 i think.


----------



## apollo11

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> That will be a big upgrade - bigger soundstage, better separation, and warmer treble compared to the e9.. it would be a nice upgrade to the k702 i think.


 
  Do you use them also on rock music? your Q701? I bet not cauz you have your  lcd2 there. Anyway i'm happy to see people using akg's and then seeing lcd as one of the cans in their equipments. I see myself using the same cans and building my audio's with my woo audio wa6se (not yet own) in the center.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I had AKG K701 (newer version that sounds very similar to Q701)  with the WA6-SE and enjoyed them very much. they did not sound too aggressive, they where slightly warm in the mids and sounded really good overall. they could be a little bass light for me at times, but the bass was very good as well. clearly, they where very well driven since there was no brightness/harshness/or thinness to be found. they sounded very good.
   
  i was using 6EW7 tubes which are sweet and smooth in the highs, though can be a tad bass light, i bet they will sound even better with 6DR7 or 6FD7 tubes.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> Do you use them also on rock music? your Q701? I bet not cauz you have your  lcd2 there. Anyway i'm happy to see people using akg's and then seeing lcd as one of the cans in their equipments. I see myself using the same cans and building my audio's with my woo audio wa6se (not yet own) in the center.


 
  I listened to rock and electronic music with the Q701s, like Dubstep Girl said they sound excellent with WA6SE/tubes and especially with the 6FD7s which have more bass prat. I was not a big fan of the LCD2 - I got rid of those quick, I preferred my D7000s for pretty much every genre.


----------



## apollo11

ahzari said:


> I listened to rock and electronic music with the Q701s, like Dubstep Girl said they sound excellent with WA6SE/tubes and especially with the 6FD7s which have more bass prat. I was not a big fan of the LCD2 - I got rid of those quick, I preferred my D7000s for pretty much every genre.


Wow! You mean lcd's are not good at bass, Macedonian hero, and many others of course said in most of the thread that they are excellent in rock music with excellent bass extension and overall in a bassy type of music. They like them in any type of genre.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> Wow! You mean lcd's are not good at bass, Macedonian hero, and many others of course said in most of the thread that they are excellent in rock music with excellent bass extension and overall in a bassy type of music. They like them in any type of genre.


 
   
  i dont think he meant that, he just prefers the Fostex/Denon sound signature over the dark yet neutral Audeze.
   
  most will agree that the LCD-2 have some of the best bass, but its not as fun sounding as the denons slower subwoofer sounding bass.


----------



## apollo11

dubstep girl said:


> i dont think he meant that, he just prefers the Fostex/Denon sound signature over the dark yet neutral Audeze.
> 
> most will agree that the LCD-2 have some of the best bass, but its not as fun sounding as the denons slower subwoofer sounding bass.


Hmmm... Ok, surely many will agree on how good those LCD are when it comes to bass. I'm sure they all have a their fair share on how they produce quality sound signature with many type of music.


----------



## apollo11

dubstep girl said:


> i dont think he meant that, he just prefers the Fostex/Denon sound signature over the dark yet neutral Audeze.
> 
> most will agree that the LCD-2 have some of the best bass, but its not as fun sounding as the denons slower subwoofer sounding bass.


Hmmm... Ok, surely many will agree on how good those LCD are when it comes to bass. I'm sure they all have a their fair share on how they produce quality sound signature with many type of music.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> Hmmm... Ok, surely many will agree on how good those LCD are when it comes to bass. I'm sure they all have a their fair share on how they produce quality sound signature with many type of music.


 
  Many do agree that the LCD2s are great, it just wasnt the headphone for me.. for me the sound wasnt so good to balance out how incredibly uncomfortable they were.. 
   
  If at all possible, its a really good idea to go to a headphone meet or find a pair you can demo before purchase (really for any headphone in this price range+..).


----------



## apollo11

Sir, if I may ask, how good really is wa6se from wa6? Can the latter amp compensate if it were to change all its tube to say the Sophia. Are there percentages that can be said that HEY! May amp is 10 to 20% greater in sound quality than yours. Will the power really change a lot in this kind of situation. I thought the newer wa6 has what you call a Pseudo-dual power supply. Things said, they would still have enough power to drive high impedance phones such as akg702 or the LCD.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> Sir, if I may ask, how good really is wa6se from wa6? Can the latter amp compensate if it were to change all its tube to say the Sophia. Are there percentages that can be said that HEY! May amp is 10 to 20% greater in sound quality than yours. Will the power really change a lot in this kind of situation. I thought the newer wa6 has what you call a Pseudo-dual power supply. Things said, they would still have enough power to drive high impedance phones such as akg702 or the LCD.


 
  That's a good question, hope someone chimes in soon. I have the WA6 and with my HD650 I got the dial at 12' O Clock usually. Kind of makes me worry about using higher impedance cans like the 600ohm Beyers that I'm going to order...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

If youre at 12 with the hd 650, it'll be ok for 600 ohms, maybe 2-3 for those. With the wa6-se, the hd 650s are at around 8-9 clock, drives them very well cause of their high sensitivity


----------



## Dubstep Girl

double post.


----------



## apollo11

dubstep girl said:


> If youre at 12 with the hd 650, it'll be ok for 600 ohms, maybe 2-3 for those. With the wa6-se, the hd 650s are at around 8-9 clock, drives them very well cause of their high sensitivity


Ok if that is so, the loudness, if I'm getting it right will be the same right? And so the musical output and the way the music will be played will be the same in all category, right?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Loudness yes, soundwise, the wa6-se will be slightly better, how much better, i don't know. Ahzari will have a better answer.


----------



## sprite40

I made a small listening test on the subject  higher versus lower Ohm headphones, I have never heard WA6, but i can compare on WA6-SE with LCD2rev2 50 Ohms and the T90 250 Ohms.

 The highest volume I can stand listen to is between about 10 clock with T90's and 11.30 with LCD-2's

 Comparison between high and low at approximately the same volume (my normal listening level)

 LCD 2 50ohms:                 High 9.00 clock
                                        Low  8.30 -

 T90 250 Ohm:                  High 8.30 -
                                        Low  9.00 -

 There are PLENTY of power in WA6-SE for the LCD-2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  There is also a bit of noise "hum" with t90's, where there is nothing to hear with the LCD-2's, they are dead silent, if it has something to do with the height of Ohm's with the headphones I dont know.
   
  Perhaps there are others out there who have the same experience?

 Listened to "Safe in the steep cliffs" Flac 778kbps on Foobar2000 with 6DR7 "pinnacle" and Sophia, with Burson DA160 connected.


----------



## emremusic

Hello Everyone!
   
  I haven't posted here in ages.. But I'm back..
   
  Since we are talking about k701/702s with wa6se..I have a question..
   
  I've been a happy owner of K702 with wa6se with blackgates, sophia for couple of years. I own a dacportLX dac.
   
  I listen mainly to jazz, acoustic music..I need to hear ride cymbal and the upright bass. I like natural sounds, real bass..
   
  Of the three items I own, what would you recommend as an upgrade? I don't think my amp needs Any improvement, I think wa6se will do me fine forever. 
   
  Do you think I should stick with what I got? Or you have any recommendations for a better music listening experience?


----------



## apollo11

dubstep girl said:


> Loudness yes, soundwise, the wa6-se will be slightly better, how much better, i don't know. Ahzari will have a better answer.


If the setting of volume level will just be the difference then there's no problem in getting the wa6. If for example, side by side all things in common including the tubes, then it is correct to say that they will produce the same quality of sound. I'm saying this things because I just want to justify that there's no point in getting the much expensive amp if you can get it in a manner with slight tweak of volume! The problem lies now is that they claim it has more to it than the decibel!


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> Loudness yes, soundwise, the wa6-se will be slightly better, how much better, i don't know. Ahzari will have a better answer.


 
   
  This is actually a hard one for me since the WA6 was so long ago.. what happened with my situation was I first purchased a WA6 from Woo Audio, then I realized how much more flexible the WA6SE would be simply because of the raw power it could output for headphones that need it, so I returned the WA6 after a few days of use took a nice 10% restocking fee plus shipping both ways and purchased the WA6SE. Right away something I noticed was the WA6SE was a more sterile colder sound compared to the WA6 with my D7000s.. So the WA6 was more lush - Jack Wu had warmed me about that before the purchase though so it wasnt a surprise.
   
  As far as audio quality with headphones that need more juice, like the HD650, HD700/800, Hifiman's, LCDs - they will always benefit from more quality power - better soundstage, better separation, cleaner bass etc. Whats funny is I actually ended up with a headphone that doesnt need that much power at all (TH900) but with the WA6SE its nice to know you have an extremely flexible amp that can power just about anything with no problem.. I felt restricted right away after purchasing the WA6 in that sense.. for less demanding headphones, I don't think you would notice a difference in quality audio from either, just different amp signatures since the 6 is warmer sounding than the 6SE.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted here in ages.. But I'm back..
> 
> ...


 
  Are you asking for headphone recommendations or DAC? You can always do better in those areas..


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted here in ages.. But I'm back..
> 
> ...


 
   
  IMO, I would go with a headphone upgrade over the DAC.


----------



## emremusic

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> IMO, I would go with a headphone upgrade over the DAC.


 
  Thank you... Any recommendations for headphones for this set up for acoustic music??
   
  I was thinking Sennheiser 600s?


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Thank you... Any recommendations for headphones for this set up for acoustic music??
> 
> I was thinking Sennheiser 600s?


 
   
  What's the budget?


----------



## emremusic

Between 400-700$. 
I know this hobby is about non dimishing returns, I just can't justify paying more than thousand dollars right now.
But I do love my wa6se, and I would like to bring out it it's full potential.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

He-500?


----------



## apollo11

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Between 400-700$.
> I know this hobby is about non dimishing returns, I just can't justify paying more than thousand dollars right now.
> But I do love my wa6se, and I would like to bring out it it's full potential.


 
  Try grado ps500 or rs1, HE 500 or Senn HD650 their all great headphone in their own way.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Between 400-700$.
> I know this hobby is about non dimishing returns, I just can't justify paying more than thousand dollars right now.
> But I do love my wa6se, and I would like to bring out it it's full potential.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





apollo11 said:


> Try grado ps500 or rs1, HE 500 or Senn HD650 their all great headphone in their own way.


 
   
  ive heard all of those except ps500.
   
  i feel the HE-500 would be the best value for the money, its by far better than the others in terms of detail, transparency, bass, treble, mids, etc. it would be an immediately noticeable improvement and one of the best headphones in that 700$ price range. 
   
  if you like acoustic and jazz and natural bass, the RS1 would be the one of the more natural organic sounding headphones with a beautiful warmth. however, it lacks the soundstage and refinement of the HE-500.but its better than K701.
   
  The HD 650 is similar to K701, but its very smooth and doesn't have the same detail or natural sounding bass, its slower and bloomier, its a fantastic headphone, easy to enjoy with its laid back presentation, but you may not notice much improvement over the K701, you might even prefer the K701 still.
   
  i would get the RS1 or HE-500. the HE-500 is a world class headphone with flagship sound, rivaling the LCD-2/D7000 and able to hold their own against the T1/HD800. the Rs1 is very enjoyable as well, especially for the music you listen to. the HE-500 might even be end-game worthy if you do not want to get into diminishing returns or spend more on the 1k + flagships.


----------



## apollo11

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> ive heard all of those except ps500.
> 
> i feel the HE-500 would be the best value for the money, its by far better than the others in terms of detail, transparency, bass, treble, mids, etc. it would be an immediately noticeable improvement and one of the best headphones in that 700$ price range.
> 
> ...


 
   
  well said!!!


----------



## wfranklin

Quote: 





emremusic said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted here in ages.. But I'm back..
> 
> ...


 
  For most purposes, I would say stick with what you've got.  If you can land K501s in good condition, you will get slightly better midrange, but at the expense of bass.  Unless you're a bass freak, you can't go far wrong keeping the K702's for llistening to jazz (from many standpoints).  An earlier poster suggested a dac upgrade; that's probably the best way to improve the combinatin you currently have.  I'm successfully using teh Meridian Explorer to drive the K701's direct, but also use that same dac in my home system, so would suggest you might look at that dac as a fairly low-cost upgrade.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ upgrading headphones would still be a bigger improvement. the k702 can only sound so good and then they won't get much better.


----------



## hodgjy

I agree.  As much as I love my amps, the biggest difference you can make in you system is the headphones themselves.
   
  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> ^ *upgrading headphones would still be a bigger improvement.* the k702 can only sound so good and then they won't get much better.


----------



## tmacb3

Ok folks, at the risk of getting flamed here, I gotta ask. I am considering the idea of a power cord upgrade on my WA6SE. I have read the many generic comments on other threads in this forum on this topic with respect to other audio gear. It seems to be quit a controversial topic at best. Also, I can't seem to find threads that are specific to the Woo Audio product. So, I am looking for a discussion/ advice of people who have gone the upgrade route with the power cord on the WA6/WA6SE that has made a difference sonically in these amps. Currently I am using a non specific, low tech cord. I know that the sky is the limit in reference to price. I am looking at something between $50 to $500 range. Thanks


----------



## hodgjy

Ask yourself this: are the power lines entering your home some exotic, super audiophile cables?  Or, are they most likely some low grade steel crap with birds sitting on them and pooping all over them?  There might even be mice in the crawl space or attic gnawing on them right now as we speak.
   
  Just get yourself a good 14 awg power cord from Monoprice or something.  Anything else is expectation bias.  Expectation bias is a bazzillion dollar a year business.
   
  Quote: 





tmacb3 said:


> Ok folks, at the risk of getting flamed here, I gotta ask. I am considering the idea of a power cord upgrade on my WA6SE. I have read the many generic comments on other threads in this forum on this topic with respect to other audio gear. It seems to be quit a controversial topic at best. Also, I can't seem to find threads that are specific to the Woo Audio product. So, I am looking for a discussion/ advice of people who have gone the upgrade route with the power cord on the WA6/WA6SE that has made a difference sonically in these amps. Currently I am using a non specific, low tech cord. I know that the sky is the limit in reference to price. I am looking at something between $50 to $500 range. Thanks


----------



## tmacb3

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Ask yourself this: are the power lines entering your home some exotic, super audiophile cables?  Or, are they most likely some low grade steel crap with birds sitting on them and pooping all over them?  There might even be mice in the crawl space or attic gnawing on them right now as we speak.
> 
> Just get yourself a good 14 awg power cord from Monoprice or something.  Anything else is expectation bias.  Expectation bias is a bazzillion dollar a year business.


 
  Thanks hodgiy, I too am not convinced that this makes any difference. I am certainly aware of the psychological construct of cognitive dissidence with respect to purchasing high dollar toys (i.e., the more one pays for an item, the more likely that person will perceive the worth of that item). Also, I don't want to get into a "it's all your mind" thread  here. That has been done several times in the other threads that I have read. What I want to know is for those folks who have gone this route, what have you chosen and what difference did you perceive that the power cord made on this particular amp. Thanks


----------



## Thaddy

Quote: 





tmacb3 said:


> Ok folks, at the risk of getting flamed here, I gotta ask. I am considering the idea of a power cord upgrade on my WA6SE. I have read the many generic comments on other threads in this forum on this topic with respect to other audio gear. It seems to be quit a controversial topic at best. Also, I can't seem to find threads that are specific to the Woo Audio product. So, I am looking for a discussion/ advice of people who have gone the upgrade route with the power cord on the WA6/WA6SE that has made a difference sonically in these amps. Currently I am using a non specific, low tech cord. I know that the sky is the limit in reference to price. I am looking at something between $50 to $500 range. Thanks


 
   
  You're better off spending that money on tubes instead.
   
  edit:  I DO use a PS Audio power conditioner for my DAC and WA2.  A while ago I wanted to determine with my own ears if power cables were really worth it.  I purchased 3 each of a very popular inexpensive "hospital grade" power cable, along 3 much more expensive audiophile approved power cables (that rhyme with Schmardas).  I wasn't able to discern a single difference.  So, I stopped worrying about expensive power and audio cables.


----------



## tmacb3

Quote: 





thaddy said:


> You're better off spending that money on tubes instead.
> 
> edit:  I DO use a PS Audio power conditioner for my DAC and WA2.  A while ago I wanted to determine with my own ears if power cables were really worth it.  I purchased 3 each of a very popular inexpensive "hospital grade" power cable, along 3 much more expensive audiophile approved power cables (that rhyme with Schmardas).  I wasn't able to discern a single difference.  So, I stopped worrying about expensive power and audio cables.


 
  Thanks Thaddy, did the power conditioner make any difference in the sonic qualities of the amp?


----------



## redmagic

Would my WA6-SE pair well with a pair of HD800s? If not what other tube amp would go well with them?


----------



## Thaddy

Quote: 





tmacb3 said:


> Thanks Thaddy, did the power conditioner make any difference in the sonic qualities of the amp?


 
  I haven't spent enough time listening for differences.  In my new house (built in 2009) it probably doesn't do anything, just because everything is so new.  But, it looks great next to the matching PS Audio DigitalLink III DAC so it's not going anywhere 
   
  If you're worried about shoddy power, I'd look into a line conditioner.  I use the Tripp Lite LC1800 line conditioner.


----------



## apollo11

emremusic said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted here in ages.. But I'm back..
> 
> ...


I have a question, what is lacking with your k702/was6se? Are they not producing excellent music, or probably because the bass is not accentuated that prompted you to go for an upgrade? Maybe a sen hd800 is for you because they have all the qualities of k702 with a bigger and wider soundstage, very transparent, neutral and excellent bass that will complement the woo6 se.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





redmagic said:


> Would my WA6-SE pair well with a pair of HD800s? If not what other tube amp would go well with them?


 
   
  I drive my HD800's with WA6SE.  Sound lovely!  You can always roll tubes to get best results!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

another +1 for the WA6-SE with HD 800s


----------



## Ahzari

Quote: 





tmacb3 said:


> Thanks Thaddy, did the power conditioner make any difference in the sonic qualities of the amp?


 
  I know Silent One on the Woo Audio thread was very fond of the Wire World power cables.. I'm not 100% sure which model (I believe it was the Silver Electra).. I tried the Aurora.
   
  I didn't notice any difference between three power cables i tried, "i think" I noticed a difference of a quieter background with a power conditioner but again the cables made no difference after the condition either - at least to my ears after some decent A/B'ing.


----------



## hodgjy

Power conditioners definitely have an effect that is quantifiable.  EMF noise can be in power lines, and DC can pollute AC lines.  These will have an effect on sound.  But, IMO, as long as the power cord is properly made of a sufficient gauge, that will not have an effect on sound.  The money planned for exotic power cords is probably better off being spent on tubes, headphones, or music.
   
  Quote: 





ahzari said:


> I know Silent One on the Woo Audio thread was very fond of the Wire World power cables.. I'm not 100% sure which model (I believe it was the Silver Electra).. I tried the Aurora.
> 
> I didn't notice any difference between three power cables i tried, "i think" I noticed a difference of a quieter background with a power conditioner but again the cables made no difference after the condition either - at least to my ears after some decent A/B'ing.


----------



## Glam Bash

I use the discontinued HCM daybreak power cords on all my amps(6ft was like 90$ bucks). I have noticed an improvement on every amp I use them with. Increased dynamics, better textures, blacker backgrounds. 
 I have a TV transmitter park less than 2 miles away from my house with multiple 50,000 watt transmitters, so I had to switch all my cables to shielded when I moved here. It took a month of of switching out non-shielded cables to get the grunge out of the sound.
 I have read good things about the $150 shunyata. However, I did try a cheaper shunyata power cord a while back. It did change the sound, but It was not an improvement. I also was less than impressed with the cardas cross and the old api power cords.
 I will say I have yet to find a noticeable improvement on source units with these things, but I run surge protectors/conditioners on my front end components.


----------



## CrazyRay

My new tubes arrived and are installed in my WA6 SE.
 They sound absolutely wonderful!

 Drive/Power tube option 1:
 1 matched pair of 6GL7/6EM7 plus one pair of 6GL7->6DE7 Teflon tube
 adapters.

 United Electronics (USAF) — 596 Rectifier Tube and Adapter


----------



## Todd R

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> My new tubes arrived and are installed in my WA6 SE.
> They sound absolutely wonderful!
> 
> Drive/Power tube option 1:
> ...


 

 Wonder if those are the ones I just returned? 
 Didn't care for them, thought they were too aggressive.


----------



## GradestCanadian

Not sure if it was mentionned but is this the best amp in this pricerange for AKG 702 65th anniversary edition? Looking to get some nice bass and lots of headroom to give enough juice to these power hungry headphones...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





gradestcanadian said:


> Not sure if it was mentionned but is this the best amp in this pricerange for AKG 702 65th anniversary edition? Looking to get some nice bass and lots of headroom to give enough juice to these power hungry headphones...


 
   
  the WA6-SE works great with the K/Q701/702. tons of power and the bass is there. maybe not the best, but one of the best for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





todd r said:


> Wonder if those are the ones I just returned?
> Didn't care for them, thought they were too aggressive.


 
   
  they might have been, some people don't like the 6GL7, ive seen some ppl comment that they sounded harsh or colored or too bassy, but they pair great with the 596 tube, i don't think they work too well with HD 800 or T1 either. but they sound magical with HE-500 and LCD-2. they where the first tube combo i thought really brought the LCD-2 to life.


----------



## Todd R

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> the WA6-SE works great with the K/Q701/702. tons of power and the bass is there. maybe not the best, but one of the best for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I could see that tube working with the LCD-2, but didn't like it with my HE-500.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





todd r said:


> I could see that tube working with the LCD-2, but didn't like it with my HE-500.


 
   
  with pleather or velour? 
   
  i use them with pleather. velours a little hot on the treble. i dunno if the tube has anything to do with it though.


----------



## GradestCanadian

Mmmm. Sounds like this amp may be the ticket!!!
I think im gonna pull the plug...


----------



## GrindingThud

Tube humidor?


crazyray said:


>


----------



## Arcamera

Happy WA6 (and WA3) owner checking in.


----------



## solserenade

Welcome !


----------



## Arcamera

Cheers!
   
  I've been enjoying my T1's with the WA3, and the D7000's with the WA6. I hope to upgrade to the Fostex TH900's eventually, to replace the Denons. Soon, hopefully I will be getting the AT W3000ANV. Does anyone have experience with this AT and the WA6?
   
  I finally got to try the LCD2 at the Woo room at a recent hifi show, and liked them a lot. I would guess though that they need more power than the WA6? (I was listening to it out of the recent WA7).


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





arcamera said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I've been enjoying my T1's with the WA3, and the D7000's with the WA6. I hope to upgrade to the Fostex TH900's eventually, to replace the Denons. Soon, hopefully I will be getting the AT W3000ANV. Does anyone have experience with this AT and the WA6?
> 
> I finally got to try the LCD2 at the Woo room at a recent hifi show, and liked them a lot. I would guess though that they need more power than the WA6? (I was listening to it out of the recent WA7).


 
   
  yeah WA6-SE or WA7 would drive them better. im sure the WA6 would be ok as well though, but the WA6-SE will sound more dynamic with lots of extra power left over. 
   
  you could probably even buy a WA6-SE as an all rounder and just a few warmer sounding tubes to use with the T1


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





grindingthud said:


> Tube humidor?


 

 Good eye GrindingThud, you are correct, it is a humidor!


----------



## DogMeat

Quote: 





arcamera said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I've been enjoying my T1's with the WA3, and the D7000's with the WA6. I hope to upgrade to the Fostex TH900's eventually, to replace the Denons. Soon, hopefully I will be getting the AT W3000ANV. Does anyone have experience with this AT and the WA6?
> 
> I finally got to try the LCD2 at the Woo room at a recent hifi show, and liked them a lot. I would guess though that they need more power than the WA6? (I was listening to it out of the recent WA7).


 
  I truly prefer my LCD2's on the Schiit Lyr,(with BiFrost DAC), over any other amp I've heard them on.
  That includes my recently purchased WA6. The Lyr is a tube amp, so you have that nice sound in an amp that is adequately powerful for the Audezers.
  I prefer Sennheisers and Grados on the Woo.
  ESPECIALLY the Senns.
   
   
  I am in search of 9pin to 8pin adaptors to run 6sn7's on the WA6.
  I imagine Woo offers them, but I just wonder if there's anybody else out there carrying them.
   
  Have ordered a USAG 596 rectifier and adaptor... that will be fun, once I've done with burn in on the stock rectifier.
   
  Even early on, I SO love this amp!
  My Senns are spending so much time on my head, my LCDs are getting jealous!


----------



## GradestCanadian

I pulled the plug and got the WA6 non se with vcap upgrade. Is there any mod I should think of doing to pair with my akg 702 65th anniversary editions and yulong d100 Dac? I cant wait to try this setup!!! What do you guys think of this combo?


----------



## silversurfer616

Have just sold my WA6 five minutes ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....but will keep the Sophia Princess and eventually will upgrade to a WA6SE....if I can find one second hand.
  Meanwhile my Phoenix has to tide me over but I just think I can get more out of the HD800 with a WA6SE....at least I hope so!
  Just like the "journey", trying out different configurations,components etc.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> Have just sold my WA6 five minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1 for WA6SE.  Should also add a WA22 or WA5 to your list too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  The journey will never end...I'm looking for a nice DAC to replace my Bifrost here too.


----------



## Todd R

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> +1 for WA6SE.  Should also add a WA22 or WA5 to your list too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I just added a Mytek DAC  to my system and am extremely happy with what it can do.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





todd r said:


> I just added a Mytek DAC  to my system and am extremely happy with what it can do.


 
   
  The Mytek DAC's specs look great!  The form factor is just perfect to just slide into the old Bifrost's slot.  I was eyeing on the W4S DAC-2 and the Oppo BDP-105.  Thanks!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





gradestcanadian said:


> I pulled the plug and got the WA6 non se with vcap upgrade. Is there any mod I should think of doing to pair with my akg 702 65th anniversary editions and yulong d100 Dac? I cant wait to try this setup!!! What do you guys think of this combo?


 
  Should be a great choice.  Congrats!


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> The Mytek DAC's specs look great!  The form factor is just perfect to just slide into the old Bifrost's slot.  I was eyeing on the W4S DAC-2 and the Oppo BDP-105.  Thanks!


 
   
  Love my W4S DAC 2.  Found one for a steal on eBay.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

just got my EML 5U4G tube today, wow.. very nice, warm and full sounding with lots of depth and dimensionality. seems to pair very well with the HE-500 and HD 800 (the HD 800 sound extremely good right now).
   
  i still prefer the 596 for the LCD-2 by a good margin though (that combo is scary good, the synergy is amazing, takes the LCD-2 to the next level and the couple people that i've recommended it to seem to just as impressed by it)
   
  looking at trying 6DE7 and 6CY7 soon.


----------



## CrazyRay

Hello guys, I hope this is not a stupid question.

 I have been enjoying my new tubes — a pair of 6GL7/6EM7 with the (USAF) 596 Rectifier.

 I've owned my WA6 SE for many years now using the Sophia Princess and a matched pair of 6EW7 and have never had any problems.

 When I switched to the 6GL7/6EM7 and 596 Rectifier, one of the power tubes blew within a day of use.

 Jack was very quick to replace the power tubes, and they are in the mail (along with 2 sets of backups).
 My question is, is there an order to the power tube position?

 Should I put the 6GL7 on left and the 6EM7 on the right or doesn’t it matter.

 I just do not want to blow another tube.

 Thanks,
 Ray


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> Hello guys, I hope this is not a stupid question.
> 
> I have been enjoying my new tubes — a pair of 6GL7/6EM7 with the (USAF) 596 Rectifier.
> 
> ...


 
   
  you get 2 of the same tubes, either 6EM7 or 6GL7, looks like you got 6EM7, doesn't matter which is on left or right
   
  are for the tube blowing. you just had bad luck and got a defective tube. good thing jack is quick to replace them.


----------



## CrazyRay

Thanks Dubstep Girl, I didn't think that it mattered.
  I was just checking.


----------



## Poltergeist8108

New WA 6 SE in da house! Just arrived this morning, burning it in a bit at a time, ordered with the Sophia Princess rectifier and some 6DR7's to play with as well.
  Looking forward to some critical listening this weekend and comparisons with my Violectric V181 although not running balanced.
  This thing is a log bigger than I expected and build like a tank. Very impressed. Ominous in black for sure.


----------



## solserenade

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> Hello guys, I hope this is not a stupid question.
> 
> I have been enjoying my new tubes — a pair of 6GL7/6EM7 with the (USAF) 596 Rectifier.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice looking rig there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  "the order of the power tubes" - each corresponds with either the left or right stereo channel, so always use two of the same tube ("matched" preferably), not one of each. 
   
  forgive me for stating the obvious, if that applies!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





poltergeist8108 said:


> New WA 6 SE in da house! Just arrived this morning, burning it in a bit at a time, ordered with the Sophia Princess rectifier and some 6DR7's to play with as well.
> Looking forward to some critical listening this weekend and comparisons with my Violectric V181 although not running balanced.
> This thing is a log bigger than I expected and build like a tank. Very impressed. Ominous in black for sure.


 
   
  Congrats!  Gonna post some pics of that new baby...


----------



## CrazyRay




----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ what driver tubes on last picture (6FD7?)


----------



## CrazyRay

Hi Dubstep Girl, they are 6EW7.
   
  Here are a couple of photos from 2009 when I first got the WA6 SE.
   
  I needed to go back to them when I blew out my newest tube that went with the adapters.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

oh ok. makes sense.
   
   
  i think i found an extremely satisfying combo for HD 800 and WA6-SE
   
  Sylvania 6FD7 and EML 5U4G mesh


----------



## jsgraha

dubstep girl said:


> oh ok. makes sense.
> 
> 
> i think i found a good combo for HD 800 and WA6-SE
> ...




Thanks, I might need to start finding EML tube.
For hd800, atm I use westinghouse 6dr7 and sophia princess (my one and only non-stock rectifier until I receive usaf596 next week).
Otherwise, I use burson Soloist, which surprisingly quite good with hd800.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i found the 6FD7 to be really harsh before, but i let them burn in all day today using the stock rectifier, and they're much much better.

   now its like omg, this is the best HD 800/WA6-SE i've heard thus far. not too bright, not dark. extremely transparent with really nice 3D image and depth, its VERY good..... 
   
   
  its probably as nice as the 596/6GL7 combo for the LCD-2/Hifiman

   
  its like once u find the right combination, they just really open up and you feel like you're finally getting the most out of your amp. like until 596 and EML/ i didn't think the WA6-SE could sound that good...


----------



## shipsupt

6FD7 --> Fat bottles?   Oh yeah, they are good!!
   
  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> oh ok. makes sense.
> 
> 
> i think i found an extremely satisfying combo for HD 800 and WA6-SE
> ...


----------



## GloryUprising

What power cables is everyone running?  I didn't put much weight behind power cables in the past, but I recently got my hands on a Wire World's Stratus 7 (the new one) and my WA6-SE is LOVING it.
   
  The v200 is more 'meh' toward it, however....


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i use audioquest nrg-x2, dont think they make much of a difference


----------



## Todd R

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i use audioquest nrg-x2, dont think they make much of a difference


 
   
  I never liked Audioquest power cords, they don't do much. I like Soundstring power cords which do make a difference and are a great value. I haven't got one for my amp yet, but I need to.


----------



## Poltergeist8108

Man I am so bummed, took delivery of a new black WA 6 SE last Monday and have been loving it so far. So yesterday I attempted to do some tube rolling (6DR7 to the stock 6EW7 just for grins) and boom, right channel goes out.
  Swapped tubes back, checked source, nothing seems to work. Can't believe it. Sent a note to Woo but being a Saturday did not really expect a reply. Heaters are still working, and there is not much in the signal path.
  Hmm..


----------



## Arcamera

That sucks, sorry to hear. Hopefully you will get it sorted out. It will be worth it


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





poltergeist8108 said:


> Man I am so bummed, took delivery of a new black WA 6 SE last Monday and have been loving it so far. So yesterday I attempted to do some tube rolling (6DR7 to the stock 6EW7 just for grins) and boom, right channel goes out.
> Swapped tubes back, checked source, nothing seems to work. Can't believe it. Sent a note to Woo but being a Saturday did not really expect a reply. Heaters are still working, and there is not much in the signal path.
> Hmm..


 
   
  Jack's a busy guy so sometimes communication gets delayed esp since I think he's still at an audio show.
   
  At any rate, past experiance has shown he does take care of his clients so I have no doubts he'll take care of you too. =D


----------



## Arcamera

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> At any rate, past experiance has shown he does take care of his clients so I have no doubts he'll take care of you too. =D


 
   
  *thumbs up*


----------



## CrazyRay

two "two thumbs up"


----------



## Poltergeist8108

I hope I find out what caused the right channel to fail after only a few days of operation.
  I am not sure I agree that I need to pay for return shipping on a warranty issue. But I am anxious to get it fixed for sure. It goes back tomorrow.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

more tube rolling, found a really fun combination for HE-500
   
  Mullard GZ34 black base + 6GL7.
   
  makes them really bassy and fun sounding with a more forward sound. its a good thing since the HE-500 should be my fun headphone, not the super detailed or resolving one (HD 800 and T1)


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





jsgraha said:


> Thanks, I might need to start finding EML tube.
> For hd800, atm I use westinghouse 6dr7 and sophia princess (my one and only non-stock rectifier until I receive usaf596 next week).
> Otherwise, I use burson Soloist, which surprisingly quite good with hd800.


 
   
  Where are you all getting these 596s and adapters?


----------



## jsgraha

reeltime said:


> Where are you all getting these 596s and adapters?



I ordered them from Jack Woo


----------



## Dubstep Girl

listening using 6FD7 and EML 5U4G right now with my LCD-2, i can't decide if its better than the_ mighty 596_/6LG7 combo or not, but i like how it sounds! 
   
  interestingly, im finding the same combo i thought was good on hd 800 (eml + 6fd7) to be a little edgy now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  6CY7 and 6DE7 incoming as well


----------



## CrazyRay

Hi guys, so it appears that I am on my second set of 6EM7's + USFA 596 combo.

 The new 6EM7's seem to be having another problem.

 My first set blew up and now the second set started sounding horrible after a week of use (kind of a buzz/crackling sound).

 My first tubes 6EW7 + Sophia Princess lasted years!

 It looks like I might have to go back to that combination.

 Is this common with the 6EM7 + USFA 596 combo?

 Tonight I will try another set of 6EM7's (I bought 3 sets when the first set blew).

 Kinda bummed.


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> Is this common with the 6EM7 + USFA 596 combo?
> 
> Tonight I will try another set of 6EM7's (I bought 3 sets when the first set blew).
> 
> Kinda bummed.


 
  I normally run 6EM7+596 ok!


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> I normally run 6EM7+596 ok!


 
   
  I hope that 3x's is a charm.


----------



## LionTamer

Am running 6EM7 and 596, they sound great and function perfectly so far.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> I hope that 3x's is a charm.


 
   
  aww good luck, did u buy them all from jack ?


----------



## CrazyRay

Yes I did Dubstep Girl, that's why I can't believe I'm having so much trouble.


----------



## CrazyRay

(2) new 6EA7's in, new Norse Skuld 4 cable (arrived today), and Tracy Chapman (New Beginning -- Electra 1994) cd spinning. 
Sounds great! 
Wish me luck!


----------



## CrazyRay

One thing that I noticed on the last tubes is that one was brighter than the other. 
Both of the new 6EA7's are the same brightness. 
Could be a good sign!


----------



## CrazyRay

The old tubes were 6EM7. 
The new tubes are 6EA7. 
Is there a big difference? 
Btw, the 6EA7's sound great with the 596.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i believe 6EA7, 6EM7, 6GL7 are all very similar with just a few differences in gain/current and whatnot. the numbers are similar but not identical, they'll all sound almost the same though.


----------



## CrazyRay

Thanks Dubstep Girl!


----------



## silversurfer616

Have sold my WA6 a few weeks ago and could get a pristine WA6SE from a fellow HeadFi member but not quite sure about the price.
  What's a reasonable price for a one year old WA6SE in mint condition?
  Thanks for your input!


----------



## CrazyRay

Man, it F'n did it again! 
The left channel went out.
Argggggg!
Going to let it cool down and go back to my old original set-up. 
Sophia + 6EW7.
Getting frustrated.


----------



## CrazyRay

There is one sliver lining, my Pioneer SA-8100 sounds awesome!


----------



## CrazyRay

Sorry, it was the right channel. 
I don't know if that makes a difference? 
It was the right channel the first time too.


----------



## CrazyRay

Okay, turned off the WA6 SE for 10 minutes. 
Switched the tubes around. 
And now it sounds fine again. 
Do you think the WA6 is overheating? 
Dumbfounded.


----------



## GloryUprising

crazyray said:


> Okay, turned off the WA6 SE for 10 minutes.
> Switched the tubes around.
> And now it sounds fine again.
> Do you think the WA6 is overheating?
> Dumbfounded.




You are still in warranty right? I think at this point you should talk to Jack about getting it looked at.


----------



## CrazyRay

GloryUprising, I bought the Wa6 SE in January 2009.
I surely hope I don't have to ship it back.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Sylvania 6CY7 and Sylvania 6DE7 came in today! 
   
  i did not like the 6CY7 too much, tubey and not super refined, similar to a 6DR7, still an interesting tube. i am liking the 6DE7 quite a bit though, its very well balanced (with EML 5U4G, gotta try it with 596 too)! 
   
  the sophia hasn't been used in months now


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> Sylvania 6CY7 and Sylvania 6DE7 came in today!
> 
> i did not like the 6CY7 too much, tubey and not super refined, similar to a 6DR7, still an interesting tube. i am liking the 6DE7 quite a bit though, its very well balanced (with EML 5U4G, gotta try it with 596 too)!
> 
> the sophia hasn't been used in months now


 
  Sounds about right.  Gotta save the Princess for the good times.
   
  My RCA NOS 5R4GY was kind of disappointing.  Didn't sound as good as the Shuggie 274B which surprised me.  Awaiting the mighty 596 from Jack any day now.  Still liking my RCA/GE 6FD7s.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

really, worse than the shuggie? i can't imagine anything sounding worse than that, its a really bad tube.
   
i like how everyone is calling it the _*mighty 596*_ these days


----------



## GrindingThud

I may have to upgrade to the WA6 just so I can get one. 


dubstep girl said:


> i like how everyone is calling it the _*mighty 596*_ these days


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





grindingthud said:


> I may have to upgrade to the WA6 just so I can get one.


 
   
  not sure if the WA6 is an upgrade over the WA3+, i feel they're just like the WA2 / WA6-SE, haven't heard them though.
   
  im surprised theres not a WA6 vs. WA3 thread out there yet (the WA2/WA6-SE have the sibling rivalry thread, and the WA22 has been compared to the WA2 but not the WA6-SE)


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> Sylvania 6CY7 and Sylvania 6DE7 came in today!
> 
> i did not like the 6CY7 too much, tubey and not super refined, similar to a 6DR7, still an interesting tube. i am liking the 6DE7 quite a bit though, its very well balanced (with EML 5U4G, gotta try it with 596 too)!
> 
> the sophia hasn't been used in months now


 
   
  I like the DRs a slightly more than the CYs.  I noticed the DEs are about the same as the DRs, true?
   
  Are you getting the 6SN7s+adapters for your 6SE?  Wonder how will that sound.  Start to collect some 6SN7s for the eventual WA22/WA5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> I like the DRs a slightly more than the CYs.  I noticed the DEs are about the same as the DRs, true?
> 
> Are you getting the 6SN7s+adapters for your 6SE?  Wonder how will that sound.  Start to collect some 6SN7s for the eventual WA22/WA5
> 
> ...


 
   
  i agree, i find the DR to be better than the CY. I haven't heard the DR with the hd 800 in a while, i think they're kinda similar, but the DE seem more neutral to me (using EML and HD 800 atm). 
   
  and yes!  i pm'd Glenn about them a week ago, finally decided to buy, gotta wait for him to order the parts and make them, i'll have them in the next week or 2. im gonna get 6F8G and 6SN7 adapters, very excited! (maybe _Silent One_ will recommend some tubes later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). looking at treasures and sylvania 6f8g right now! 
   
  i don't think i'll buy a WA22 anytime soon (too much of a hassle + i love my WA2/WA6-SE) , but if i do, i'll have the tubes for it! thats why for now basically all my upgrade money is going into tubes. (the 6SN7 + adapters as well as some spare chatham 2399 and drivers for my WA2).


----------



## GrindingThud

Yea, probably not an upgrade, but different. I'm guessing the SE would be a nice step up. The 22 also looks nice, but I'm not balanced.



dubstep girl said:


> not sure if the WA6 is an upgrade over the WA3+, i feel they're just like the WA2 / WA6-SE, haven't heard them though.
> 
> im surprised theres not a WA6 vs. WA3 thread out there yet (the WA2/WA6-SE have the sibling rivalry thread, and the WA22 has been compared to the WA2 but not the WA6-SE)


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> and yes!  i pm'd Glenn about them a week ago, finally decided to buy, gotta wait for him to order the parts and make them, i'll have them in the next week or 2. im gonna get 6F8G and 6SN7 adapters, very excited! (maybe _Silent One_ will recommend some tubes later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Do post your impression on the 6SN7s...I'm curious!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> really, worse than the shuggie? i can't imagine anything sounding worse than that, its a really bad tube.


 
  Hmm, maybe I got a good one.


----------



## Autobat

After reading for countless hours I have ordered a WA6.

Initial thoughts are:

- my wallet is indeed sorry
- delivery times could not be quick enough
- I can't wait!

Thanks for the hundreds of comments I read through, it's painted a good picture of what is to come!


----------



## Glam Bash

My RCA NOS 5R4GY was kind of disappointing.  Didn't sound as good as the Shuggie 274B which surprised me.  Awaiting the mighty 596 from Jack any day now.  Still liking my RCA/GE 6FD7s. 
[/quote]


Is this the black bottom RCA or the JAN CRC brown bottom? Curious because I have a JAN CRC coming soon. I like the Philips 5R4GY, but do find the Sophia Princess to have a larger soundstage.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





autobat said:


> After reading for countless hours I have ordered a WA6.
> Initial thoughts are:
> - my wallet is indeed sorry
> - delivery times could not be quick enough
> ...


 




   
   



glam bash said:


> My RCA NOS 5R4GY was kind of disappointing.  Didn't sound as good as the Shuggie 274B which surprised me.  Awaiting the mighty 596 from Jack any day now.  Still liking my RCA/GE 6FD7s.


[/quote]

   

  do post your impressions of the 596! i have a hard time describing its sound, its really good though! 
  using my mighty 596 with 6GL7 combo with my HD 800s right now, i'm surprised it works so well with HD 800 as well as the LCD-2.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





glam bash said:


> My RCA NOS 5R4GY was kind of disappointing.  Didn't sound as good as the Shuggie 274B which surprised me.  Awaiting the mighty 596 from Jack any day now.  Still liking my RCA/GE 6FD7s.


 

 Is this the black bottom RCA or the JAN CRC brown bottom? Curious because I have a JAN CRC coming soon. I like the Philips 5R4GY, but do find the Sophia Princess to have a larger soundstage.[/quote]

  RCA brown base, 1962 - Jim McShane.  I know what JAN means, school me on CRC, please.


----------



## Glam Bash

Apparently the CRC(no idea what it stands for) was a WWII tube with 2 D getters instead of the round ones. Brent Jessee's website says " they rival the original Western electric 274B". One popped up on Ebay for $25 so I accidently clicked...For that price I will investigate further.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





glam bash said:


> Apparently the CRC(no idea what it stands for) was a WWII tube with 2 D getters instead of the round ones. Brent Jessee's website says " they rival the original Western electric 274B". One popped up on Ebay for $25 so I accidently clicked...For that price I will investigate further.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





glam bash said:


> Apparently the CRC(no idea what it stands for) was a WWII tube with 2 D getters instead of the round ones. Brent Jessee's website says " they rival the original Western electric 274B". One popped up on Ebay for $25 so I accidently clicked...For that price I will investigate further.


 
  I'd be interested in your impressions.


----------



## HeroicPenguin

I have a question for WA6 owners: Does anyone know if they stopped having a pre-amp option? I noticed that some earlier WA6s have a pre-amp option, but this doesn't seem to be an option anymore. Does anyone know when this stopped or if I could get a WA6 with a pre-amp output without buying used (not that I mind buying used, but I just don't think there are too many of them).


----------



## Dubstep Girl

heroicpenguin said:


> I have a question for WA6 owners: Does anyone know if they stopped having a pre-amp option? I noticed that some earlier WA6s have a pre-amp option, but this doesn't seem to be an option anymore. Does anyone know when this stopped or if I could get a WA6 with a pre-amp output without buying used (not that I mind buying used, but I just don't think there are too many of them).





Im sure jack still offers it for like 100$ , you have to email him to request


----------



## Dubstep Girl

more 596/6GL7 + HD 800 fun tonight


----------



## Autobat

WA6 is in the post!

I still feel it can not get here quickly enough!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> more 596/6GL7 + HD 800 fun tonight


 
  Great!  I envy all fun.
   
  I know you won't believe this but the Shuggie 274B in combination with the RCA/GE 6FD7s is really quite good.  But, I'm only running 880s 600 ohms.  It takes so little to make me happy.  Just waiting on the adaptor for the mighty you know what.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Great!  I envy all fun.
> 
> I know you won't believe this but the Shuggie 274B in combination with the RCA/GE 6FD7s is really quite good.  But, I'm only running 880s 600 ohms.  It takes so little to make me happy.  Just waiting on the adaptor for the mighty you know what.


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> Im sure jack still offers it for like 100$ , you have to email him to request


 
   
  Yep, seems like it's an option for $130 more. Not a small amount of money, but it sounds fair.
   
  For those of you who've heard it though, would the WA6 be an upgrade over the Gilmore Lite that I currently have? I don't think I'd keep both amps and I'm very interested in tubes, but I'd like to know if the WA6 would be worth ~$800. I'll be using the HD600 and AD2000s. (and yes, I do know that this is a WA6 thread and that there'll likely be biases)


----------



## Autobat

It arrived!  Now, its down to the music and I have a feeling its going to be a late night!  The only issue is that as this is my first valve amp it is somewhat noticeable and I have failed to warn the better half that I ordered it...... maybe she wont notice.....


----------



## teknikk7

Just got the 6SN7 from reeltime, paired it with the sophia. So far it sounds very close to the stock 6DE7, but everything seems a bit tighter, more accurate and slightly fuller. So far liking it very much...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Just got the 6SN7 from reeltime, paired it with the sophia. So far it sounds very close to the stock 6DE7, but everything seems a bit tighter, more accurate and slightly fuller. So far liking it very much...


 
  love your setup!


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Just got the 6SN7 from reeltime, paired it with the sophia. So far it sounds very close to the stock 6DE7, but everything seems a bit tighter, more accurate and slightly fuller. So far liking it very much...


 
   
  Nice HD650 cables! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And is that a V-DAC? If so, then that's almost the exact set-up that I'm hoping to get.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





heroicpenguin said:


> Nice HD650 cables!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  BTG Audio cable and V-DAC II with upgraded PSU. 
   
  Thx


----------



## Autobat

I should be doing work but figured this was more fun!


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> BTG Audio cable and V-DAC II with upgraded PSU.
> 
> Thx


 
   
  I know with the cable. I sold it to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  How's the V-DAC with the WA6? That's the DAC that I currently have and was definitely curious as to if that's a good combo.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





heroicpenguin said:


> I know with the cable. I sold it to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Haha, thanks for the cable!  Well I think it sounds great together, instrument separation and a high level of detail is what stands out to me most.  The wall wart PSU that comes with the VDAC is horrible and needs to be upgraded ASAP.  I went with the Pyramid PSU and it really helped out the bottom end and also made everything tighter.  
   
  Would love to get the M1 someday, I hear it's a great upgrade.


----------



## reeltime

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Just got the 6SN7 from reeltime, paired it with the sophia. So far it sounds very close to the stock 6DE7, but everything seems a bit tighter, more accurate and slightly fuller. So far liking it very much...


 
   
  Those look familiar...


----------



## HeroicPenguin

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Haha, thanks for the cable!  Well I think it sounds great together, instrument separation and a high level of detail is what stands out to me most.  The wall wart PSU that comes with the VDAC is horrible and needs to be upgraded ASAP.  I went with the Pyramid PSU and it really helped out the bottom end and also made everything tighter.
> 
> Would love to get the M1 someday, I hear it's a great upgrade.


 
   
  Yeah, I actually have the V-DAC/V-PSU/V-LPS. I figured since I have some many Musical Fidelity things, might as well get the actual PSU.


----------



## JonasRas

The worst thing about thing about WooAudio is the shipping/assembly time, it's killing me...


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> The worst thing about thing about WooAudio is the shipping/assembly time, it's killing me...


 
  Yes!  I waited 3 weeks to get mine.  In retrospect, it wasn't too bad.  Adds to the excitement and is a testament to the craftsmanship that goes into them.  No assembly line or sweatshop stuff here.  Although the Apple stuff isn't too bad, so scratch that sweatshop statement.


----------



## teknikk7

Anyone got a 596 and adapter for my WA6 for sale?  I already emailed Jack, haven't heard back yet.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> The worst thing about thing about WooAudio is the shipping/assembly time, it's killing me...


 
   
  ....but it's so worth it


----------



## JonasRas

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> ....but it's so worth it


 
   
  That's what what what I'm hoping!


----------



## JonasRas

Have just received mail from Jack, he says it will ship between May 16 and and May 20. Stoked!


----------



## DutchGFX

I see the output power of 2W is listed with the 6CY7, not 6DE7. My HE-5Le is having bass distortion, I assume due to lack of current or power, i always forget which, because in the high impedence jack, the issue persists. Is it possible that a tube switch would give me the power I need, 2w @38ohms? Thanks guys


----------



## teknikk7

I didn't like the 6CY7 at all. Too forward and bright, mids and lower sounded close to the stock 6DE7.


----------



## Norway

*Dubstep girl*, which driver tubes do you like with WA6-SE, USAF-596 for D7000 and your LCD-2's? As you might be aware, I've got LCD-2r1, LCD-3 and D7000. (Recently got TH-900 too, but not sure about those, lol).
   
*Sko0byDoo*; earlier in the thread you wrote that you didn't know how things could improve over D7000. Trust me, when you go back and forth between Audeze and D7k, you'll be like: WTH, D7k sounds smudged and closed, lol. However, after you brain adjusts, you'll still be able to enjoy D7000 a lot – I do! D7000 is fantastic and so are Audeze! Go for it.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





norway said:


> *Sko0byDoo*; earlier in the thread you wrote that you didn't know how things could improve over D7000. Trust me, when you go back and forth between Audeze and D7k, you'll be like: WTH, *D7k sounds smudged and closed*, lol. However, after you brain adjusts, you'll still be able to enjoy D7000 a lot – I do! D7000 is fantastic and so are Audeze! Go for it.


 
   
  True, the D7Ks' mids/highs are way more "muffling" compared to the HD800s.  But the D7Ks got a good fun bass punch for general listening.  Recently, I rewired the D7Ks with this (http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWG28-0-3MM-Solid-Core-UPOCC-SILVER-Audio-BARE-WIRE-50M-/111068941903?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item19dc398e4f).  The mids/highs came out more (though no where close to the HD800s) so they're more pleasurable to listen to now.  
   
  Very tempted on the TH-900s...How are they compared to D7Ks, worth it?  I've read a lot of opinions and the general concensus seems to be that they're an improvement but are not worth the money.
   
  LCD-2/3's look nice...will go to a local meet soon and Audeze will be there.  Sure to check them out!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





norway said:


> *Dubstep girl*, which driver tubes do you like with WA6-SE, USAF-596 for D7000 and your LCD-2's? As you might be aware, I've got LCD-2r1, LCD-3 and D7000. (Recently got TH-900 too, but not sure about those, lol).
> 
> *Sko0byDoo*; earlier in the thread you wrote that you didn't know how things could improve over D7000. Trust me, when you go back and forth between Audeze and D7k, you'll be like: WTH, D7k sounds smudged and closed, lol. However, after you brain adjusts, you'll still be able to enjoy D7000 a lot – I do! D7000 is fantastic and so are Audeze! Go for it.


 
   
  yes 596 rectifier is the best for the LCD-2 and D7K. i also kinda like the GZ34, but i prefer that one for the HE-500. as for the drivers 6FD7 or 6GL7. the 6GL7 only works well with the 596, with other rectifiers, it can become muddy sounding (for example the sophia + 6GL7 combo jack offers is bad, last time i heard it, it was a muddy mess).
   
  i sold my denons a few months ago. they're great headphones but with the lawton mod i found them a little too sibilant on poor recordings for my tastes, i had to use 6EW7 and sophia to tame the highs, but then everything else sounded congested and smeared. also the denons lacked the resolution of the LCD-2 and the Beyer T1/HD 800. i'm planning to rebuy as TH-600 or TH-900 in the future though. the denons are awesome headphones and very fun!


----------



## Norway

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> True, the D7Ks' mids/highs are way more "muffling" compared to the HD800s.  But the D7Ks got a good fun bass punch for general listening.  Recently, I rewired the D7Ks with this (http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWG28-0-3MM-Solid-Core-UPOCC-SILVER-Audio-BARE-WIRE-50M-/111068941903?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item19dc398e4f).  The mids/highs came out more (though no where close to the HD800s) so they're more pleasurable to listen to now.
> 
> Very tempted on the TH-900s...How are they compared to D7Ks, worth it?  I've read a lot of opinions and the general concensus seems to be that they're an improvement but are not worth the money.
> 
> LCD-2/3's look nice...will go to a local meet soon and Audeze will be there.  Sure to check them out!


 
   
  I have never heard HD800, but used to own Beyerdynamic T1 and your reasoning applies there too. However, there is something about Denon AH-D7000 that I truly love. It just takes some time for the brain to adjust from other headphones (like LCD-2r1 and LCD-3) when going back to them. For example, I like to use Woo Audio WA2 with 6AS7G tubes with D7k. This is really not ideal, as WA2 is an OTL design and not recommended for very efficient headphones like the D7000. The sound is far from neutral, in fact it is really colored, but I absolutely love it.  The combo sounds big, bold and beautiful, haha.
   
  Actually, I don't think D7000 and TH900 have much in common besides the form factor. I've written about it in the Fostex TH-900 thread, but most people do not seem to agree with my opinions on that. It may be that I'm an Audeze kind of guy; loving that dark, yet detailed and liquid sound. I'd get LCD-3 before TH-900 every day. I bought TH900 used without hearing it first, and if my opinion of them does not change, they will be sold again. D7000, on the other hand, is a stayer.
   
  Be sure to try LCD-3/LCD-2 with Woo Audio WA22 or WA6-SE if possible. Also hear great things about Mjolnir and LCD-3.
   
   
  Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yes 596 rectifier is the best for the LCD-2 and D7K. i also kinda like the GZ34, but i prefer that one for the HE-500. as for the drivers 6FD7 or 6GL7. the 6GL7 only works well with the 596, with other rectifiers, it can become muddy sounding (for example the sophia + 6GL7 combo jack offers is bad, last time i heard it, it was a muddy mess).
> 
> i sold my denons a few months ago. they're great headphones but with the lawton mod i found them a little too sibilant on poor recordings for my tastes, i had to use 6EW7 and sophia to tame the highs, but then everything else sounded congested and smeared. also the denons lacked the resolution of the LCD-2 and the Beyer T1/HD 800. i'm planning to rebuy as TH-600 or TH-900 in the future though. the denons are awesome headphones and very fun!


 
   
  Agree with you on USAF-596 and GZ34 (the latter is also quite similar to GZ37). HE-500 is somewhere in my future, as ardilla here on the forums is going on and on about how great they are with AURALiC TAURUS (SS amp), which we both own.
   
  6FD7's and 6GL7's I have not tried. Thank you for the input. The 6GL7's should deliver more power (and hence be suitable for the orthos), right? Which brands of those have you got, please?
   
  Oh, I see. I have J$ Real Leather Pads, but quickly took them off as they made them sound far to bassy(!) and the highs were being far too much recessed(!). When I told the seller of the pads of this, he agreed and said that was why he sold them. Do you know if your Denons were old or new? Tyll @ Innerfidelity has talked about the sound quality being changed on the D[2|5|7]000 lineup during the passage of time. Mine are from one of the last production batches that were made.
   
  Yes, I agree that they lack the resolution. It's actually pretty funny as I thought they had great resolution when I first got them, then I got Audeze, Beyer T1 and saw that they really didn't, haha. Beyerdynamic T1 is now sold, as they got a bit too sibilant for me. I know you like T1 a lot with WA2, so TH-900 may be something for you. They have great resolution, but the sound stage and holographic imaging is bested by T1 imo. T1 is brighter, but TH900 is not far behind. And the fun factor you get with that thumping mid bass in D7k is not found in TH-900. The bass goes deeper though, and it is more pronounced and detailed.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Yes they do have more power. Mine are GE brand 6GL7 and sylvania 6fd7. My denons where late 2011. The t1 is way different on wa2. Less bright and different sounding

D7k doesnr have good midbass, only subbass


----------



## Pritolus

Hi all!
  I just scored a used WA6 with V-cap upgrade and PDPS, and I'm wondering if any of you have got any opinions on the tubes the seller included.
  The classified said it came with stock tubes (though not specifying which, my impression has been that they're not the same for everyone), a Sylvana 5U4G rectifier (from the 40's/50's), a Golden Dragon rectifier (apparently with the widest soundstage and lots of bass) and a matched pair of GE fat bottles.
  I've read through every post in this thread, and never found mention of the Golden Dragon. I saw some comments on the 5U4G, but from EML.
  I'm also curious as to what tube the GE fat bottle actually is, does anyone have an idea?
  I just closed the deal on the WA6, and it's currently in the mail (though I don't think it's left Canada yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). It will be my first venture into tubes, and my first proper headphone amp.
  I do like the D7000 sound with my DacMagic Plus, but I also find it a bit lacking (but can't really put my finger on it). Can't wait for the WA6 to arrive!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> Hi all!
> I just scored a used WA6 with V-cap upgrade and PDPS, and I'm wondering if any of you have got any opinions on the tubes the seller included.
> The classified said it came with stock tubes (though not specifying which, my impression has been that they're not the same for everyone), a Sylvana 5U4G rectifier (from the 40's/50's), a Golden Dragon rectifier (apparently with the widest soundstage and lots of bass) and a matched pair of GE fat bottles.
> I've read through every post in this thread, and never found mention of the Golden Dragon. I saw some comments on the 5U4G, but from EML.
> ...


 
   
  well the d7000 sounds great from wa6/wa6-SE! 
   
  umm stock tubes generally are 6DE7 or 6EW7 power tubes and the really crappy Shuguang 274b rectifier.
  looks like gold dragon is a new production tube, chinese.http://www.tube-shop.com/store/proddetail.asp?ProductID=63&RelatedID=&RelatedID2=149
   
  the GE are probably fat bottle 6EW7 or 6FD7. the sylvania 5U4G is a good rectifier.


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> well the d7000 sounds great from wa6/wa6-SE!
> 
> umm stock tubes generally are 6DE7 or 6EW7 power tubes and the really crappy Shuguang 274b rectifier.
> looks like gold dragon is a new production tube, chinese.http://www.tube-shop.com/store/proddetail.asp?ProductID=63&RelatedID=&RelatedID2=149
> ...


 
   
  Thanks! Now I _really _can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Seems there are a lot of Golden Dragon rectifiers, both 5U4G and 274B that fit the WA6. Tube-shop was a good find.
  If I want more rectifiers to play with, it seems I'll want a GZ34 (fat or metal base), a USAF-596 and the Sophia Princess 274B mesh. These seem to be getting the most praise here. If I can find one,
  I think I'll start with the 596 as you found it to be the best sounding rectifier for D7000.
   
  Though I think I'll settle in with the WA6 and the tubes that's coming with it before I start rolling more tubes. Though I am endlessly curious to try new sounds, and I've got constant uncureable upgradeitis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  As such I think rolling tubes will be much cheaper than replacing amp, DAC or headphones, and should keep the upgradeitis in check for some time


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> As such I think rolling tubes will be much cheaper than replacing amp, DAC or headphones, and should keep the upgradeitis in check for some time


 
   
  worked for me!
   




   
  also both 596 and sophia can be picky with power tubes. the sophia is smooth and the 596 is more forward, so its definitely a good idea to get used to your tubes first and see which ones where actually included.


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> well the d7000 sounds great from wa6/wa6-SE!
> 
> umm stock tubes generally are 6DE7 or 6EW7 power tubes and the really crappy Shuguang 274b rectifier.
> looks like gold dragon is a new production tube, chinese.http://www.tube-shop.com/store/proddetail.asp?ProductID=63&RelatedID=&RelatedID2=149
> ...


 
  I actually didn't mind the 6DE7 stock tubes with the 596.


----------



## Pritolus

Question: Is it a fair assumption that similar tubes have similar sonic characteristics?
  Will a metal base Philips Miniwatt GZ34 and a Golden Dragon GZ34 sound similar in the same way that the Denon AH-D2000 and D7000 sound similar?
  If so, I'm tempted to get a GD GZ34 just to see if I like the characteristics with my D7k and drive tubes. They weren't exatly ruinously expensive...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

not necessarily. 
   
  a shuguang 274B is nothing like a sophia princess and likewise, a cheap 5U4G is nothing like an EML 5U4G.
   
  closest you will get is a black base GZ34. different tubes of the same type sound different.
   
  sound signature might be similar, but you wouldn't be able to compare, the cheaper tube will be grainy, thin, and bright. the more expensive tube will be more refined and have a smoother more transparent presentation..


----------



## Pritolus

I just stumbled across this on Google, trying to find a 596:
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/lot-10-united-usaf-596-rectifier-150269263
   
  That went to a happy buyer, I'd guess!
   
  Too bad they were used...


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> I just stumbled across this on Google, trying to find a 596:
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/lot-10-united-usaf-596-rectifier-150269263
> 
> That went to a happy buyer, I'd guess!
> ...


 
   
  Sold in 2011...before anyone knows about them.  I did some trolling and found some online stores (http://www.armyproperty.com, http://www.parttarget.com) that offer them.  Wonder if anyone has looked into them yet?  It seems to be a lot of troubles to buy from these folks since they ask for a US business address (foreign export restriction?), wholesale quantity, and military association.  These seem to be pulled from equipment, not NOS.


----------



## Glam Bash

Well, it took forever to get the RCA JAN CRC 5r4GY. After a few nights of listening I'd say Brent Jessee is right about this rectifier. It's very transparent like the sophia princess with more defined bass(but maybe not quite as extended). Images and layering are more well defined, but I think the stage might be a touch deeper with the princess. The only drive tubes i've used with it so far are canadian made 6de7 Westinghouse. We'll see how it does with the 6FD7's. This tube boogies better than the princess. I compared the 2 on a cd felt the sophia was a little slow? First impressions, but they are good. On the other hand I tried a gz32 a week ago and pulled it out after the first night. Grainy is not the right word, but not ...right.


----------



## Pritolus

Picked up my second hand WA6 today! Now my workstation smells of hot tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Got noise from it on both channels with nothing playing and the volume all the way down. Turned out to come from my DAC, disconnecting the interconnects (or sometimes just touching them) made the WA6 dead quiet.
  The USB portion of my DAC (Cambridge Audio DacMagic Plus) has a Ground/Lift switch, and setting it to Lift made the noise go away. Hot tip for anyone having similar issues.
   
  Anyways, this thing is bigger than it looks! And I do love the build quality. It wasn't a monumental upgrade from the DacMagic (<5 min warm up, Denon AH-D7000), but it makes the DacMagic sound sterile and a bit boring. Can't wait to settle in with it, and roll some tubes. I popped in the Sylvania 5U4G to begin with, together with a pair of GE 6FD7 fat bottles.
  The stock tubes turned out to be a chinese unbranded 274B (probably Shuguang) and Sylvania 6CY7s. The Golden Dragon is a 274B as well.
   
   
  The WA6 looks very good, and matches my black DacMagic and black gloss desk very well:

_The image quality on my Nokia Lumia 800 isn't that good..._


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





pritolus said:


> Picked up my second hand WA6 today! Now my workstation smells of hot tubes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  sylvania 5u4g should be better than the other 2 rectifiers, and the 6FD7 are nicer than 6CY7


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> sylvania 5u4g should be better than the other 2 rectifiers, and the 6FD7 are nicer than 6CY7


 
   
  Well, it seems I've absorbed some of the tube rolling information you guys have provided then


----------



## Autobat

Hey guys,
   
  I just want to check something here, looking at rolling in some different tubes to my WA6 which I have but need some adaptors which I have found online.  While looking at the connections for the 6SN7 and 6GL7 they look the same but there are 2 different adaptors required.
   
  Am i reading the specifications of the tube pins wrong?
   
  Cheers


----------



## shipsupt

The 6sn7 requires a resistor and a capacitor in the adapter as well as the pin change. Without it the tube life would be greatly reduced.


----------



## Autobat

Ah ha!  Thank you so much, i have been driving myself crazy trying to figure out why there are two adaptors.


----------



## Kimakaze

Everybody keeps on raving how the well the D7000s work with the WA6-SE.  I will be finding out tomorrow as I am picking up a WA6-SE from a local seller.  It will be interesting to see how the same tube combination will sound with the WA6-SE compared to the WA6.
   
  I will be using a Sophia with 6EW7.  The WA6-SE comes with the 6FD7s.  However the general consensus is there is more bass impact with the 6FD7s over the 6EW7s.
   
  Does the 6EM7s bring more bass impact than the 6EW7s or 6FD7s?  According to jsgrahas ears, they give you more soundstage than the 6FD7s.  I want the extra soundstage but not the extra bass impact.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah they have more bass. the 6EW7 are pretty good with soundstage, and have less bass than 6EM7/6FD7


----------



## Kimakaze

Thanks Dubstep Girl.  For me, the 6EM7/6FD7 may not be for the D7000s but I could see using them for some bass light headphones in the future.  I probably pickup a pair with adapters just because reasonably priced, matched tubes seem to becoming a scarce commodity.


----------



## Pritolus

So, after owning the WA6 (second hand) for five days one of my Sylvania 6CY7s went and died on me. It gave a loud pop in the right channel on my headphone, and went completely silent. Listening closely I could still hear cymbal crashes, but nothing else. Switching places on the 6CY7s made the left channel go silent instead of the right.
  Also, two days ago I heard some static noise on the right channel (similar to the static from an LP needle drop), so I swapped out my GE 6FD7s for the Sylvania 6CY7. Today the static came back, and after a few minutes of listening one of the tubes died as described. The static is present with the RCA (source) cable disconnected, and appears on the right channel with both the 6CY7s and 6FD7s, regardless of where I place them. Also tried replacing my Sylvania 5U4G with a Golden Dragon 274B, but the static stays the same.
  Could the static have something to do with the death of my drive/power tube?
  Please help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  EDIT: The static comes and goes, and is independent from the position of the volume knob. It seems to settle down after the amp has been on for around a minute, could it just be some transient noise from power-on? Anyone else get this on their WA6?
   
  EDIT2: Waited for the static to stop (with the 6FD7 in place and no signal), plugged in my RCA cable and checked the sound. So far it's playing like it should!
   
  EDIT3: The static wasn't gone, it was just drowned out by the music. It keeps coming back from time to time...


----------



## bbophead

I've not had any problem with my WA6, dead quiet, and I use 6FD7's.  Do you have any more/different driver/power tubes, like 6DE7 or 6DR7, to try?  It's really starting to sound like your amp has a problem.


----------



## Pritolus

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> I've not had any problem with my WA6, dead quiet, and I use 6FD7's.  Do you have any more/different driver/power tubes, like 6DE7 or 6DR7, to try?  It's really starting to sound like your amp has a problem.


 
   
  Unfortunately, those two are the only pairs I have...


----------



## GloryUprising

So on a whim I started searching for 6GL7s and found some listed for what seems like a good price.  I contact the sellers and they are all out of stock! =X
   
  So natrually that makes me want to look HARDER. =x
   
  Anyone got a good lead on where I can get a matched pair of 6GL7s?  And what's a 'good' price?  Conversely, if anyone here has a pair they are willing to let go, PM me! =D
   
  Thanks!


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> So on a whim I started searching for 6GL7s and found some listed for what seems like a good price.  I contact the sellers and they are all out of stock! =X
> 
> So natrually that makes me want to look HARDER. =x
> 
> ...


 
  Hmm, I thought I had posted the following:  I use Jim McShane http://www.mcshanedesign.net/tubes.htm  I didn't see any on his website however.  Contact him via email and ask.


----------



## JonasRas

Finally got my WA6 in the mail, and I'm loving it!


----------



## sprite40

Congrat on your new purchase Jonas, it looks good!


----------



## GloryUprising

bbophead said:


> Hmm, I thought I had posted.. .




You did this is a cross post from the larger woo thread.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, I found it not long after posting.  Thanks for making sure I'm not THAT crazy.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> Finally got my WA6 in the mail, and I'm loving it!


 
  Looks just like mine.  i love the thing.  Congrats!  What tubes did it come with?


----------



## JonasRas

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Looks just like mine.  i love the thing.  Congrats!  What tubes did it come with?


 
   
  It came with the standard rectifier, and a pair of 6DR7's.


----------



## Problem

Hey all,
   
  Finally managed to get hold on a new WA6SE from a retailer for testing purposes before I decide to make the purchase and was given the Princess Sophia 274B rectifier tube as an alternative.
   
  Testing seems pretty good so far but the treble do seem pretty harsh on my LCD2, would this be likely as a result of lack of burn in?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

what drive tubes does it have? and harsh treble? u mean aggressive upper midrange right, with a bit of an edge to it?


----------



## Problem

The drive tubes given were RCA 6EW7, in terms yea it does seem aggressive on the upper midrange


----------



## Dubstep Girl

hmmm, i had 6ew7 and sophia, though i never had the rca. i know rca tubes tend to be tubier sounding and the sophia is kinda aggressive. maybe the midrange just has too much bloom and it sounds shouty kinda? thats what i notice with some of my tubes. the treble shouldn't be a problem, both these tubes have very smooth treble.
   
  anyways, sophia/6ew7 isn't very good for the LCD-2. the 6EW7 probably being the culprit here, when i had them, didn't really enjoy the LCD-2 alot.
   
  try getting 6FD7 and sophia (great combo and cheap), or better yet, get your hands on a 596 and 6GL7.


----------



## shipsupt

Try anything with a high amplification factor, the orthos love it... 6EM7/6EA7, 6DN7, 6GL7.  6FD7's aren't a bad option either...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Try anything with a high amplification factor, the orthos love it... 6EM7/6EA7, 6DN7, 6GL7.  6FD7's aren't a bad option either...


 
   
  +1
   
  also 6CY7, though i'm not a huge fan of them. all of these tubes are high gain and definitely play well with Audeze/Hifiman


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, me too.  By standard rectifier I'm guessing Shuguang 274B?  I found a pair of 6FD7's to be even better.


----------



## teknikk7

Not feeling the 596. I mean, the tube is good and the best single word to describe it is clean. I am just missing the Sophia.  It's gotta go, need to fund another headphone purchase.
   
  PM me for the Tube and 596 to 5U4G adapter.  I have box and tube should have around 120Hrs on it.  Date on box is 1956.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Not feeling the 596. I mean, the tube is good and the best single word to describe it is clean. I am just missing the Sophia.  It's gotta go, need to fund another headphone purchase.
> 
> PM me for the Tube and 596 to 5U4G adapter.  I have box and tube should have around 120Hrs on it.  Date on box is 1956.


 
   
  aww


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> aww


 
  Haha, I know.  I wanted to like it but it seemed to transform my amp into a SS with my setup.  The 596 is so clean it's unreal.  I just liked the warmer Sophia I guess.  
   
  Next on order is the Sophia Electric 6SN7 for a triple Sophia setup.  Given it's coke bottle design it's going to be a tight fit on the WA6.  I ordered a riser for the rectifier to lift it a bit if space becomes an issue.
   
  Will report back.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

well the 596 is kinda picky with the power tubes. the wrong tube will make it sound very crisp and kinda edgy, SS sounding with a bit of forwardness.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> well the 596 is kinda picky with the power tubes. the wrong tube will make it sound very crisp and kinda edgy, SS sounding with a bit of forwardness.


 
  I tried 6DE7, 6CY7, and three different brands of 6SN7.  What do you recommend?  It's not sold yet...lol


----------



## Dubstep Girl

haven't tried 6SN7, but 6CY7 and 6DE7 as well as 6EW7 seem thin harsh and aggressive with 596
   
  6GL7 , 6EM7, or 6DR7 seem to have the best results. 
   
  6FD7 is ok as well.
   
  however, if you don't like the clean/crispness, you should just sell it. the tubes i mention will make it warmer but if you prefer the smooth and bassy sophia, you should just use that instead.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> haven't tried 6SN7, but 6CY7 and 6DE7 as well as 6EW7 seem thin harsh and aggressive with 596
> 
> 6GL7 , 6EM7, or 6DR7 seem to have the best results.
> 
> ...


 
  As always...Thx!


----------



## Kimakaze

Now that I have upgraded from a WA6 to WA6-SE, I am looking to upgrade my headphones as well.  I have narrowed it down to the LCD 2 or HD800.  I really want great vocals and soundstage.
   
  My tubes so far are Sophia with 6EM7, 6FD7, 6EW7, and 6DR7.
   
  If I go the LCD 2 route, I probably be on the hunt for USAF 596 to tryout.
   
  Current headphones - HD650, K701, D7000.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Get hd800


----------



## Kimakaze

Thanks.  I plan to use the Sophia with the 6EM7s since I liked them so much with the HD650s.
   
  Do you have another tube/rectifier combination you prefer for the HD800s?


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> Get hd800


 
   +1 especially for soundstage


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





kimakaze said:


> Thanks.  I plan to use the Sophia with the 6EM7s since I liked them so much with the HD650s.
> 
> Do you have another tube/rectifier combination you prefer for the HD800s?


 
   
  not really, i still have to play around more with hd 800 tube combinations. i've liked 6FD7 at times, other times its 6EW7 or 6DE7, it just changes alot. 596 rectifier and EML rectifier are pretty nice with hd 800 as well, but sophia is probably the easiest match for hd 800 since its smooth and full sounding as well as more forgiving than the other tubes. bad tube combinations on hd 800s will be grainy and harsh or muddy and veiled, good combos will be smooth yet transparent and detailed.
   
  you will probably like sophia/6em7 if you liked it with hd 650, for me that combo might be a bit too dark and bassy


----------



## GloryUprising

What do you guys think the warnings are for using non-matched tubes?  Do you think it'll blow up my amp, or just not sound as 'nice'?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> What do you guys think the warnings are for using non-matched tubes?  Do you think it'll blow up my amp, or just not sound as 'nice'?


 
   
  you'll be ok  i think ,just might not sound as good, or have problems with volume being different on the channels or some other weird stuff, not sure though.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

anyways, using EML 5U4G and Sylvania 6DE7 with HD 800 right now! 
   
  i think i really like this combo. 
   
  the bass could use a bit more tightness and extension, the sound is great though, warm, transparent, holographic, detailed midrange, and clean treble, no grain! 
   
  don't know if it beats my WA2 though, its getting really hard to decide whats better.


----------



## K_19

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> anyways, using EML 5U4G and Sylvania 6DE7 with HD 800 right now!
> 
> i think i really like this combo.
> 
> the bass could use a bit more tightness and extension, the sound is great though, warm, transparent, holographic, detailed midrange, and clean treble, no grain!


 
   
  I used to use the EML 5U4G and either ITT or Tung-Sol 6DE7's with the HD800's.. it was awesome. Lot is made of trying WA6SE with different tube types but it can still be made to sound great with the standard 5U4G/6DE7 combo IMO (well, I didn't have the choice back then when I had it because I had the prototype version and my tube rolling options were limited).


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





k_19 said:


> I used to use the EML 5U4G and either ITT or Tung-Sol 6DE7's with the HD800's.. it was awesome. Lot is made of trying WA6SE with different tube types but it can still be made to sound great with the standard 5U4G/6DE7 combo IMO (well, I didn't have the choice back then when I had it because I had the prototype version and my tube rolling options were limited).


 
   
  ive been tube rolling a lot, its just hard to find the best ones sometimes. luckily, the WA6-SE works great with lots of headphones. the stock 6DE7/6EW7 are pretty good, though i'm not a huge fan of the stock shuguang 274b thats included now. though theres cheap options out there that sound great.


----------



## teknikk7

Anyone interested in trading a metal base mullard for my 596 w/adapter?
   
  PM me


----------



## Dubstep Girl

anyone ever try U52 on a WA6-SE?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> anyone ever try U52 on a WA6-SE?


 
   
  Not cheap though


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Not cheap though


 
   
  i know 
   
  but someone out there has to have tried it.


----------



## Autobat

Hey guys,
   
  Looking for some tube advice.  I have the WA6 and recently had to bring my HD650's  home from work as my T70's were fatiguing because they were very bright.  I have tried a number of different tubes but havent found anything that would tame the T70's.  
   
  Any combination that you think could be a winner let me know and I'll see if I can get the sound right for my T70's otherwise they will be banished to my M1 HPA only which would be a little disappointing.
   
  Oh, before I forget, these I have tried with the T70's
   
  Pinnacle 6DR7 - Very harsh on the T70's
  Westinghouse 6EW7 - Much nicer than the 6DR7 but still very bright
   
  Oh and the rectifier is a '67 CV593
   
  Cheers


----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ about as warm as you can get already.


----------



## JonasRas

Hey guys, I have a problem with my WA6. So far it has worked very well with no problems, but today when i played music through it, the audio that came out of the right channel of my HD-650's sounded very muted and distorted, and when the amp is turned off, sometimes there is a click from the amp itself. I have checked the headphones and they work just fine. I have the amp hooked up to a Schiit Modi. I haven't got any spare tubes to test, so do you have any idea what is wrong?


----------



## Problem

Just curious how is the sound with the 6EM7 tube upgrade option available from Woo Audio for orthodynamic headphones?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

great with a mighty 596 or mullard gz34


----------



## Autobat

Thanks Dubstep Girl.
   
  I had a feeling that would be the answer.  I'm thinking that its just not a good combo for my ears which is a shame as I love my HD650's in the office..... maybe its time for some new cans


----------



## Kimakaze

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> Hey guys, I have a problem with my WA6. So far it has worked very well with no problems, but today when i played music through it, the audio that came out of the right channel of my HD-650's sounded very muted and distorted, and when the amp is turned off, sometimes there is a click from the amp itself. I have checked the headphones and they work just fine. I have the amp hooked up to a Schiit Modi. I haven't got any spare tubes to test, so do you have any idea what is wrong?


 
   
  JonaRas,
   
  Have you tried swapping the tubes to see if you have a bad tube or channel?  If the problem switches to the other side, then you might just have a bad tube.  It probably would not hurt to make sure all of the cable connections are properly inserted.
   
  Good Luck.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

HD 800 + Philips 5R4GYS and 6FD7 = WOW!! also really enjoying the 5R4GYS + 6DE7 combo.......
   
  don't know which one i like best, but i do know i'm buying a spare of this tube soon! its much better than its price suggests.....


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> Hey guys, I have a problem with my WA6. So far it has worked very well with no problems, but today when i played music through it, the audio that came out of the right channel of my HD-650's sounded very muted and distorted, and when the amp is turned off, sometimes there is a click from the amp itself. I have checked the headphones and they work just fine. I have the amp hooked up to a Schiit Modi. I haven't got any spare tubes to test, so do you have any idea what is wrong?


 
   
  Also, try pulling out the usb for the Modi and putting it back in if you haven't done it yet. I know it sounds simple but it could work. I have basically the exact same setup as you and twice now I have had weird noises and pops coming through where it was just the Modi acting up. A quick reboot fixed the sound immediately.


----------



## sprite40

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> HD 800 + Philips 5R4GYS and 6FD7 = WOW!! also really enjoying the 5R4GYS + 6DE7 combo.......
> 
> don't know which one i like best, but i do know i'm buying a spare of this tube soon! its much better than its price suggests.....


 
  Phillips 5R4GYS Made in Holland?
   
  I agree with you Dubstep Girl! it is definitely a good allround and not too expensive rectifier tube, i think it works well with RCA 6EM7 and Westinghouse 6DR7 tubes along with the LCD-2.
  I think i need some 6DE7/6FD7 tubes, it might also work with the LCD's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Sorry to ask, but when i try uploading photos it says ( error uploading images) anybody knows why that error occurs?


----------



## JonasRas

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Also, try pulling out the usb for the Modi and putting it back in if you haven't done it yet. I know it sounds simple but it could work. I have basically the exact same setup as you and twice now I have had weird noises and pops coming through where it was just the Modi acting up. A quick reboot fixed the sound immediately.


 
   
  I moved the setup to another room tried it out there, and that worked. I then moved it back and now it works again.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sprite40 said:


> Phillips 5R4GYS Made in Holland?
> 
> I agree with you Dubstep Girl! it is definitely a good allround and not too expensive rectifier tube, i think it works well with RCA 6EM7 and Westinghouse 6DR7 tubes along with the LCD-2.
> I think i need some 6DE7/6FD7 tubes, it might also work with the LCD's
> ...


 
   
  yeah the philips 5r4gys. it sounds really good, i think comparable in quality to the sophia and the other premium tubes i have. should definitely be considered as an alternative to 596 or sophia thats similar in performance, at a fraction of the price.
   
  it sounded ok with LCD-2 with my tubes, i have yet to try it with 6EM7/6GL7 and 6DR7. ill see how those work out. 
   
   
  might just be some problems if you upload too many images or large files, might do less at a time or wait in case theres a problem with the site or something.


----------



## teknikk7

Just got my Sophia Electric 6SN7.  Now running a triple sophia setup, love it.  Going to give them time to break in before I post a review but right off that bat I notice a wider soundstage and deeper more impactful bass compared to my Sylvania & RCA.  Exactly what I was looking for.  The coke bottle style drivers barely fit even using a spacer on the rectifier.  I got about 1/4" clearance between the driver and rec.  Hope they don't overheat :-/


----------



## Problem

Those tube sure make a great eye candy combination, especially 6SN7 gold plates


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





problem said:


> Those tube sure make a great eye candy combination, especially 6SN7 gold plates


 
   
  +1


----------



## bbophead

Super cool, or, hot, as the case may be.


----------



## sprite40

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yeah the philips 5r4gys. it sounds really good, i think comparable in quality to the sophia and the other premium tubes i have. should definitely be considered as an alternative to 596 or sophia thats similar in performance, at a fraction of the price.
> 
> it sounded ok with LCD-2 with my tubes, i have yet to try it with 6EM7/6GL7 and 6DR7. ill see how those work out.
> 
> ...


 
  Well i think the 5r4gy stays in the WA6-se for another late evening listening session
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thank you for your suggestion on the upload error!


----------



## abaebae

Not sure if I'm going to upgrade the tubes or sell the amp an buy a Violectric HPA V200.


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





abaebae said:


> Not sure if I'm going to upgrade the tubes or sell the amp an buy a Violectric HPA V200.


 
  What cans are you using?
   
  I'd personally recommend keeping the WA6-SE and getting the V200 if budget allows.  I find myself using the WA6-SE more then the v200.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





abaebae said:


> Not sure if I'm going to upgrade the tubes or sell the amp an buy a Violectric HPA V200.


 
   
  If I had to use stock tubes I would also sell.  Rolling tubes turns it into a completely different amp. IMO


----------



## GloryUprising

teknikk7 said:


> If I had to use stock tubes I would also sell.  Rolling tubes turns it into a completely different amp. IMO




+1


----------



## teknikk7

The Sophia 6SN7 are at 48Hrs breakin and sounding very full with a wide soundstage.  Bass and sub bass hits much better than my vintage RCA & Sylvania.  Running all three Sophia's makes the amp very warm and tubey.  Hip-Hop, RAP, Dubstep and Metal sound great to my ears, best combo I've found.  When playing classical and some light rock it takes a step back.  As far as a clean sounding signature, its nowhere near a 596 / 6DE7 combo.  Given my music tastes the tripe sophia combo is staying put for a while.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

lol, interesting that you mentioned 596/6DE7 combo, just tried it with HD 800 to test out the new spare 596 i bought (to make sure it works), and it sounds great!


----------



## abaebae

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> What cans are you using?
> 
> I'd personally recommend keeping the WA6-SE and getting the V200 if budget allows.  I find myself using the WA6-SE more then the v200.


 
   
   I use Sennheiser HD 650s. Unfortunately I can only afford the V200/V181 if I sell the WA6.
   
  Quote:


teknikk7 said:


> If I had to use stock tubes I would also sell.  Rolling tubes turns it into a completely different amp. IMO


 
  I use an [size=small]Emission Labs 5U4G instead of the stock [/size][size=small]Shuguang 274B. But both the amp and the Emission Labs 5U4G still have a few months warranty left, so I guess it would be better to sell it now then in a few months.[/size]


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





abaebae said:


> I use an [size=small]Emission Labs 5U4G instead of the stock [/size][size=small]Shuguang 274B. But both the amp and the Emission Labs 5U4G still have a few months warranty left, so I guess it would be better to sell it now then in a few months.[/size]


 
   
  What is it exactly about the amp that you don't like?


----------



## GloryUprising

Can't speak for the WA6, but I find myself using the WA6-SE much more then the v200.  It's a case of two worlds, Solid State vs Tube.  I suppose not hearing a good SS amp, it's hard to compare.  The v200 is nice in that it's great with many cans.
   
  But there's something about a Woo Amp that's hard to describe.....


----------



## abaebae

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> What is it exactly about the amp that you don't like?


 
  It's not that I don't like it, but I had the chance to try a HPA V200 for a week and the V200 did everything a bit better then my WA6 (more accurate bass for example).
  I'm pretty sure that the WA6 can sound as good or even better with the right tubes, but finding and testing these tubes is rather expensive.


----------



## JonasRas

Hey guys I sadly still have problems with my WA6. I've send this mail to Jack, and now i wanna hear your opinion, as to what's causing the problem.
   
  Hi Jack, I don't know if you have gotten my mails about the problem I've had with my WA6, sadly there still present. When I'm playing music through the amp, sometimes the right channel on my headphones go out, and becomes very mute and distorted, this only happens to the right channel. When i then pause the music, pull out the headphone jack, insert it again, and start the music again, the distortion is usually gone. I have tried to swap the tubes with each other to see if the distortion changed channel but it's the same outcome. I've also tried with different headphones but it's the same. Hope you can help me with my problem.
   
  Kind regards,
   
  Jonas


----------



## Problem

Just ordered the upgrade option 1, hopefully its good. Heard from the dealer that it's 6GL7 tubes now


----------



## JonasRas

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> Hey guys I sadly still have problems with my WA6. I've send this mail to Jack, and now i wanna hear your opinion, as to what's causing the problem.
> 
> Hi Jack, I don't know if you have gotten my mails about the problem I've had with my WA6, sadly there still present. When I'm playing music through the amp, sometimes the right channel on my headphones go out, and becomes very mute and distorted, this only happens to the right channel. When i then pause the music, pull out the headphone jack, insert it again, and start the music again, the distortion is usually gone. I have tried to swap the tubes with each other to see if the distortion changed channel but it's the same outcome. I've also tried with different headphones but it's the same. Hope you can help me with my problem.
> 
> ...


 
   
I have now found out what caused the distortion, and it turns out that the rectifier wasn't all the way in. I tried to wiggle it slightly and noticed that it could go further down. I had to use quite a bit of force but it's now all the way in, and I actually noticed quite a sound change to the better, so that's just great. 




   
Is it normal that it's tough to get it all the way in?


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> The Sophia 6SN7 are at 48Hrs breakin and sounding very full with a wide soundstage.  Bass and sub bass hits much better than my vintage RCA & Sylvania.  Running all three Sophia's makes the amp very warm and tubey.  Hip-Hop, RAP, Dubstep and Metal sound great to my ears, best combo I've found.  When playing classical and some light rock it takes a step back.  As far as a clean sounding signature, its nowhere near a 596 / 6DE7 combo.  Given my music tastes the tripe sophia combo is staying put for a while.


 
   
  So today I was listening to and enjoying the triple sophias when it dawned on me.  I never tried the 596 with the Sophia 6SN7..? Long story short, it's an amazing combo. The Sophia 6SN7 gives me that hard hitting punchy bass I was looking for while the 596 extends a bit deeper than the Sophia 274B and has tighter more controlled bass.  The 596 also does better in the mid to upper range with better clarity and highs. Vocals sound amazing as well as bass heavy tracks.
   
  So I am back to the 596 after a week off. I needed that break to reinforce how good of a rectifier it really is compared to the Sophia 274B.  Glad I picked up a couple more as insurance.  I'll post pictures once I get around to it.  The clearance between the coke bottle style Sophia 6SN7 to the 596 is about 1/8".  Also, as you all know the 596 gets very hot.  I hope this doesn't shorten the life span on any of my tubes...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> So today I was listening to and enjoying the triple sophias when it dawned on me.  I never tried the 596 with the Sophia 6SN7..? Long story short, it's an amazing combo. The Sophia 6SN7 gives me that hard hitting punchy bass I was looking for while the 596 extends a bit deeper than the Sophia 274B and has tighter more controlled bass.  The 596 also does better in the mid to upper range with better clarity and highs. Vocals sound amazing as well as bass heavy tracks.


 
   
   
  same thing with 596 and 6GL7/6EM7, the 596 has really good bass extension


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Did someone say 596?  Finally got my adaptor from glenn2359.
   
   

   
  Left to right:  iCAN, WA6, custom class A.  Somehow the 596 looks insect-like.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

so hows r u liking the 596?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

more  tube rolling notes, the HE-500 seem to really like the EML 5U4G.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> more  tube rolling notes, the HE-500 seem to really like the EML 5U4G.


 
   
  How is EML 5U4G compared to Sophia or 596?


----------



## snapple10

Yeah, I want to know too. Got all three but my brain does not know how to describe what it hears 
   
  Anybody need a WA6SE?  keeping the W6
   
  Just not getting the attention it deserves


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> Yeah, I want to know too. Got all three but my brain does not know how to describe what it hears
> 
> Anybody need a WA6SE?  keeping the W6
> 
> Just not getting the attention it deserves


 
   
  you like the WA6 more?


----------



## snapple10

No, just not using either that much. But plan on keeping the special tubes -596, Sophia and EML 5u4g for the W6
   
  cleaning up , in love with Th900 and going for a better amp for it- a few choices
  How have you been?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> How is EML 5U4G compared to Sophia or 596?


 
   
  umm the sophia seems to be slightly less resolving than EML. i found EML to be warm and full bodied, but with an extended treble and a very 3D sound to it, lots of depth and dimension is what comes to mind when i think of EML, the bass is also very extended but well controlled. whereas the sophia has a  wide soundstage and is slightly forward in the mids, yet laid back at the same time and lacking a full treble extension but has more bass, though you also loose a bit of tightness and gain bloat. the sophia is great for smoothness and for bright headphones. 
   
  the 596 is way different, its forward, aggressive, and clear sounding, great bass, not in impact, but most controlled and most extended (perhaps this is why this tube is the best for LCD-2 IMO as well as one of the best for D7000). this tube is the most SS sounding besides the mullard gz34, this one is slightly warmer i think.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> No, just not using either that much. But plan on keeping the special tubes -596, Sophia and EML 5u4g for the W6
> 
> cleaning up , in love with Th900 and going for a better amp for it- a few choices
> How have you been?


 
  i've been great! finally got a job a few weeks ago. 
   
  im sure the WA6 or WA6-SE will be great for TH-900, is it bassy like the denons? im looking at buying a pair at the end of the year myself to replace the d7000.


----------



## snapple10

quality bass, really liking it, it is clean, just right for me
  wish I can let go the d7k and use the funds to better my set but can not quite part with it yet
   
  I use Th900  for everything- movies, music, just getting the most out of it
   
  I never liked d7k with the tubes either since I do not really roll the tubes . prefer v200 to WA6SE/W6 whenever I decide to use my home set versus portable


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> so hows r u liking the 596?


 
  Just haven't been able to listen that much.  An hour or two last night, at least it works and it's quiet, alway good things.  Prolly needs some hours on it, too.


----------



## Problem

Just got my 6GL7 + adapter in the mail today, looking forward to see how it sounds


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





problem said:


> Just got my 6GL7 + adapter in the mail today, looking forward to see how it sounds


 
   
  be sure to tell us!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

still can't find a better tube combination for HE-500...seems like 596 and 6GL7 just like LCD-2 is the way to go.... the others are either edgy and congested, or  muddy sounding, dunno how to describe it. but this one seems to be the best overall. doesn't seem to really get in the way and has good bass and vocals. 
   
  gotta try sophia + 6fd7 again soon or maybe 6fd7 or eml, hmm....


----------



## Autobat

Finally have my hands on the 6SN7 and 6GL7 adapters so can start working my way through my backlog of tubes I have amassed.  Quick question to those who are experienced, read this as, I am not experienced enough:
   
  What has the most effect on sonic signature, is it:
   
  * Rectifier
  * Power tube manufacturer
  * Power tube type e.g. 6s7n vs 6gl7
   
  or a strange combination of all three so you never really know what you're going to get until you plug them in?
   
  Cheers,


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Finally have my hands on the 6SN7 and 6GL7 adapters so can start working my way through my backlog of tubes I have amassed.  Quick question to those who are experienced, read this as, I am not experienced enough:
> 
> What has the most effect on sonic signature, is it:
> 
> ...


 
   
  What amp? WA6 or SE?
   
  Speaking for the WA6, it has actually been all three.


----------



## Autobat

Sorry, missed a very important piece of the puzzle, yes the WA6.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Sorry, missed a very important piece of the puzzle, yes the WA6.


 
   
  One would think driver tubes..?  But every time I have rolled tubes, be it a rectifier, driver, brand change or variation of driver tubes they were all impactful to the sound.  Then we got combinations......one could spend thousands of dollars and several months breaking in and testing all the different variations and types.  Just have fun with it and try everything you have, tube type and combinations.  Once satisfied then you can focus on finding the creme of the crop for those specific types.  
   
  Once I settled on the 6SN7 for my driver tube, I bought three different brands (NOS RCA, Vintage Sylvania & Sophina Electric). For my rectifier I purchased a couple of the most popular ones for the amp (Sophia Electric 274b, USAF-596 & GZ34 TK).
   
  After months of rolling tubes and fine tuning this amp has blown me away.  I am quite pleased with my upgraded WA6, if I had to use it stock I would sell it without hesitation.


----------



## Autobat

I think the key point there is "just have fun" which I must admit I am.  At the moment i'm protecting the wallet by staying away from the exotic tubes while I start to understand/hear what the changes are.
   
  I'm also finding that tubes are small enough that the wife doesn't notice them multiplying on the shelf which is an added bonus as this hobby usually means large new box shaped items with LEDs and cables appearing.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Finally have my hands on the 6SN7 and 6GL7 adapters so can start working my way through my backlog of tubes I have amassed.  Quick question to those who are experienced, read this as, I am not experienced enough:
> 
> What has the most effect on sonic signature, is it:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  strange combo. since its very tube type specific. i feel rectifier has the most impact, but since everything affects the WA6/WA6-SE quite a bit, you really have to just try different combinations. for example 596 might sound great with some powers, but absolutely terrible with some.


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> be sure to tell us!


 
   
  General impression on the WA6SE with Sophia 274B + GE 6GL7 tubes sound amazing on my LCD2, seem to have tame the highs harshness and mids does not appear as recessed as compared to the earlier 6EW7 stock tubes.
   
  Will definitely try on my HE-500 tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Hand's kinda itchy to try 6EM7 tubes and some other rectifier tubes though, 596 seems rather uncommon, wanting to try if 5U4G/B or Mullard GZ34 will have any impact on the current sound.


----------



## Autobat

Ah you have both the LCD2 and HE-500. I really can't figure out which one to get to pair with my WA6

On the topic of the mullard, these look to be pricey tubes, are they worth the premium?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Ah you have both the LCD2 and HE-500. I really can't figure out which one to get to pair with my WA6
> 
> On the topic of the mullard, these look to be pricey tubes, are they worth the premium?


 
   
  HE-500 might not sound too good on WA6. it really needs about 2W of power, the WA6-SE in itself needs high gain tubes before the HE-500 sounds good on it. i feel like the WA6 would distort or run out of power. the metal base is kinda overpriced. i have a black base and its a good tube, but only if you like the sound of it, might be worth it. 
   
  Quote: 





problem said:


> General impression on the WA6SE with Sophia 274B + GE 6GL7 tubes sound amazing on my LCD2, seem to have tame the highs harshness and mids does not appear as recessed as compared to the earlier 6EW7 stock tubes.
> 
> Will definitely try on my HE-500 tonight
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  well thats good. some find 6gl7/sophia to be a little too bloaty in the bass. the mullard gz34 is way different from sophia, more narrow and more aggressive, good if thats your thing.


----------



## Autobat

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> HE-500 might not sound too good on WA6. it really needs about 2W of power, the WA6-SE in itself needs high gain tubes before the HE-500 sounds good on it. i feel like the WA6 would distort or run out of power. the metal base is kinda overpriced. i have a black base and its a good tube, but only if you like the sound of it, might be worth it.


 
   
  Thanks for the heads up!  I have read a number of reviews trying to get some details on what they would sound like on the WA6 and none have been as black and white as that so thank you.


----------



## shipsupt

I've not owned the HE-500 but I thought one of the highlights was that they were more efficient, less power required, more like 1-Watt?


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I've not owned the HE-500 but I thought one of the highlights was that they were more efficient, less power required, more like 1-Watt?


 
  I have the HE-4.  It worked fine with the WA6 (half a watt) but I'm just not a planar fan.


----------



## sprite40

Does anybody here have any experience with the Mullard GZ-37 "Fat Glass" rectifier tube? i was thinking about bying this tube for my WA6-SE.
   
  But is it worth the 300$ or would a good GZ34  (not metalbase) be something similar for 1/3 or half  the Price!.
   
  If i remember correct a member here compared the gz37 "fat glass" type rectifier with some other good rectifier tubes, but i cannot find the thread now.
   
  It is realy nice to hear about other member's views and experiences around the many different tubes out there, it realy makes the choice easier


----------



## Dubstep Girl

there was a wa22 rectifier shootout post done and also a wa22 rectifier comparison done. one of them focuses on the sophia/eml type of tubes and the other one on the GZ-- tubes and some others like 596. theyre in the woo amp owner thread


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





sprite40 said:


> Does anybody here have any experience with the Mullard GZ-37 "Fat Glass" rectifier tube? i was thinking about bying this tube for my WA6-SE.
> 
> But is it worth the 300$ or would a good GZ34  (not metalbase) be something similar for 1/3 or half  the Price!.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Don't shoot me for this, ok... I bought an used Mullard GZ37/CV378 (brown base).  In my opinion, it sounds not as good as the Sophia and 596 on the WA6SE.  The bass extension is lacking.  The mids and highs sound a little weak compared to the Sophia/596.  Overall, it sounds a little shallow.  It may be that my particular tube is a lemon (I've had different experiences between same brand tubes before).
   
  Wish I can try a GZ34 one day.  I personally like the Sophia a lot (I currently used it over the 596)


----------



## Dubstep Girl

GZ34 is kinda like 596 but different. its a faster SS sounding tube


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> GZ34 is kinda like 596 but different. its a faster SS sounding tube


 
   
  Saw several metal based GZ34s on eBay...very tempted.
   
  But need to stop getting tubes for the wa6se.  Got to save the pennies for a new amp.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

im interested in trying out one of those U52's i was looking at the other day.
   
  gotta save money here too though, wanna buy a car soon, and a new DAC, as well as replacing my TV which is only about a year and a half old.


----------



## viscab

I'm a new owner of a Woo audio 6 SE amp. Thanks a lot for all the people in this thread/forum who have provided a lot of valuable information on this amp and made me aware of Woo Audio in the first place.
   
  I'm using a Audiolab M-DAC as a source (and also a Rega Apollo cd player) and my headhones are my good old HD-600 (with upgraded cabling). I received a pair of RCA 6EW7 driver tubes with the amp. I will post some images later of my set-up. I'm pretty new to headfi. The last decade I have mostly ventured into regular hif. But I realized I was rarely able to really play it on reasonable living in an appartment and  mostly listen late at night. It was painful especially to part with my beautiful Pathos Logos hybrid amp but it was a waste not to use it.
   
  I bought the Sophia 274B/n rectifier right away with the WA 6E amp. As expected based on the posts here I found this to be a big upgrade. I do however not yet get the sound that I had when I tried out the amp beforehand. The sound is too bright (I have been burning in for a while now) and lacks bass impact compared to the trial. I think the RCA 6EW7 driver tubes are the culprit. My reference point for comparing the sound of the WASE and its configuration is always the built-in amp in the M-DAC.
   
  At the moment I'm trying out the Syvania 6GL7 which I borrowed. Unfortunately I more or less get a confirmation of what I read in this thread.The spaciousness of the music is gone and my headphones sound boomy just like my hi-fi set started to sound in a small room with the bass bouncing of the wall. The good news is that I learned that also the drivertubes can make a huge difference in the sound and bass since at the moment my configuration with the RCA 6EW7 has zero slam. I'm looking for a sound that has a nice dark undertone and an adds smoothness over the seeminly bright 6EW7's I have now. Should I look into the 6EFD driver tubes? I have read a lot postive things about in this thread and its synergy with the Sophia. What should I pay attention to in getting a pair? Any help would be very appreciated.
   
  The kind of music I listen to mostly: Radiohead, R.E.M., Neil Young, the XX, Depeche mode, Elliott Smith, Fleet foxes, Damien Rice, Bjork, Atoms for peace, the National, M83, Nick Cave, James Blake, Grizzly Bear etc.


----------



## Autobat

Welcome to head-fi and i'm sorry for your wallet.

I'm currently enjoying some RCA 6SN7 which are providing some very enjoyable sounds compared the 6EW7 I have which I find are very bright. I'm also new the tube amps and what I'm learning is many tubes have so many subtle differences that you just have to keep trying different ones. What I'm also finding is that some cheap tubes on eBay can sound extremely good!

Good luck!


----------



## viscab

Thanks a lot. The 6SN7 only are for the 6 version right? It's a nice hobby to have. With my photography equipment I more or less go through the same process picking the perfect lens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Unfortunately I have to justify my spending these days since I got married a few months ago. Which means the LCD-2 headphones I have on trial now have to go back. Getting away with tube purchases is easier unless it gets out of hand and they stack up. I will try do look around on Eba yas you said and I also asked some local hi-fi stores whether they deliver tubes different from the standard ones they list.


----------



## sprite40

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> there was a wa22 rectifier shootout post done and also a wa22 rectifier comparison done. one of them focuses on the sophia/eml type of tubes and the other one on the GZ-- tubes and some others like 596. theyre in the woo amp owner thread


 
  Thank you! i will take a look in that thread.


----------



## sprite40

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Don't shoot me for this, ok... I bought an used Mullard GZ37/CV378 (brown base).  In my opinion, it sounds not as good as the Sophia and 596 on the WA6SE.  The bass extension is lacking.  The mids and highs sound a little weak compared to the Sophia/596.  Overall, it sounds a little shallow.  It may be that my particular tube is a lemon (I've had different experiences between same brand tubes before).
> 
> Wish I can try a GZ34 one day.  I personally like the Sophia a lot (I currently used it over the 596)


 
  Thanks a lot for your feedback Sko0byDoo!
   
  "I personally like the Sophia a lot ( I currently used it over the 596)" Really..? thats interesting!
   
  (From Mullardtubes webpage)
 "Mullard GZ-37 / GZ37 / CV378"  "An absolute favorite with Audio Note & Kondo amplifier owners.
 Highly versatile & adaptable. Without a doubt the finest GZ-37 available today only exceeded by the High Wycombe CV378 "Fat Glass"
   
  About the bass "tigtness"/extension and soundstage, the "fat glasss" version should be on the + side according to many reviews, but then again very hard to compare between different AMP's.
   
   I think ill stick to a good Mullard/Amperex GZ34 Black base and save some Money, i read many positive experiences about this tube here..


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





viscab said:


> I'm a new owner of a Woo audio 6 SE amp. Thanks a lot for all the people in this thread/forum who have provided a lot of valuable information on this amp and made me aware of Woo Audio in the first place.
> 
> I'm using a Audiolab M-DAC as a source (and also a Rega Apollo cd player) and my headhones are my good old HD-600 (with upgraded cabling). I received a pair of RCA 6EW7 driver tubes with the amp. I will post some images later of my set-up. I'm pretty new to headfi. The last decade I have mostly ventured into regular hif. But I realized I was rarely able to really play it on reasonable living in an appartment and  mostly listen late at night. It was painful especially to part with my beautiful Pathos Logos hybrid amp but it was a waste not to use it.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Correct me if I am wrong fellow Woo'ers, should he expect bass slam from the HD600?  I have tweaked my setup in every way possible and I am barley getting that slam with the HD650's.
   
  Also, congrats on the purchase!  I am also new here, only a couple months and have already spent sooo much money on tubes etc.  My favorite combo is the 596 or Sophia with the Sophia 6SN7.  So clean and punchy!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

6SN7 only works on WA6, need a custom adapter for WA6-SE
   
  i agree, the 6EW7 is a bass light tube, smooth but can be a little harsh for some people, my 6ew7 where personally ok, and i enjoyed their sound, but alot of people don't. also the sophia will get smoother over time.
   
  the 6GL7 is good with a few tubes, with the sophia its a muddy mess. 
   
  i would recommend 6FD7 or 6DE7. the 6FD7 are better balanced, the 6DE7 are smooth and tubey but can be bass light as well.


----------



## viscab

Thanks a lot teknikk. Perhaps depth or amount is the better word. At the moment with the stock tubes there is none.
   
  I'm starting to fear for my wallet already. One day I will look at different headphones. It's more fun to go step by step I find.


----------



## viscab

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> 6SN7 only works on WA6, need a custom adapter for WA6-SE
> 
> i agree, the 6EW7 is a bass light tube, smooth but can be a little harsh for some people, my 6ew7 where personally ok, and i enjoyed their sound, but alot of people don't. also the sophia will get smoother over time.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks a lot for these insights.
   
  I will try to pick up a few pairs of 6FD7 and 6DE7 to start with. Is there a big difference in brands here? Which one should I get that is both "tubey" and has bass impact?
   
  I will pass on the 6GL7 now. Perhaps I will come back later on it once I have different rectifiers. One of my local hifi-shops has the Mullard GZ37 and 33. In terms of driver tubes they only have the more "standard" ones (ECC88, 12AU7, 6SN7) . It's a good thing I don't have to get those. These really burn a hole in your wallet.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

im not sure theres a huge difference in brands. i try to go for sylvania or GE., theres also RCA which generally are tubier though im not sure how it works with these tubes, also i think tung sol made some of these tubes, but they're pretty uncommon. 
   
  and lol yeah, ECC88 and 6SN7 can be pretty expensive.


----------



## viscab

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> im not sure theres a huge difference in brands. i try to go for sylvania or GE., theres also RCA which generally are tubier though im not sure how it works with these tubes, also i think tung sol made some of these tubes, but they're pretty uncommon.
> 
> and lol yeah, ECC88 and 6SN7 can be pretty expensive.


 
   
  Thanks a lot again. I'm going after the tubes you advised me now!
   
  Those ECC88's were the ones I had on my Pathos hybrid amp before. A few year's back they were much cheaper though. I should have just bought them all up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pathos have come up with a hybrid headphone amp but so far I have not read any reviews on it.
   
  The 6GL7's I have on trial this weekend sound amazing with voices. I was just playing the National's latest album and the deep voice of the singer just sounds so real life. The 6GL7's do introduce noise. In my setting only really audible with the volume beyond 10-12 o'clock. With these tubes I nowhere get near that point though. I will but them at a later stage once I have more rectifiers. Even my wife who I played some Amy Winehouse to thought the combination sounded shut in. Everything coming from one direction.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

listening to LCD-2 tonight, when the 6GL7/596 really are warmed up, they sound REALLY good. maybe even a little better than T1, just cause they're so transparent and clean sounding.


----------



## viscab

Those 596 need an adaptor right? Which brand of 6LG7 do you prefer? I have Sylvania and Philco to try out now. Is there slight noise as well with your combination like with the Sophia combination?
   
  I have the LCD-2 on trial this weekend. Sound so different from what I used to. I heard some sounds on some radiohead songs which I never heard with my HD-600 before!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah they need adapter.
   
  umm i have GE 6GL7. only brand i have tried of them. i plan on buying a spare set or 2 whenever i come across the money.
   
  sylvania should be good.
   
  theres noise, but not within the normal volume levels, only when the knob is past noon, and i can't listen that loud, on any of my headphones, anything past 9-10 is usually deafening loud with 6GL7.
   
  if i go to the chicago meet, i'll have LCD-2 with this tube combo on the WA6-SE there. i hope others can hear it and see what they think about it. i feel its by far the best combo for LCD-2/WA6-SE


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yeah they need adapter.
> 
> umm i have GE 6GL7. only brand i have tried of them. i plan on buying a spare set or 2 whenever i come across the money.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You know if I could stick a 6GL7 in my 6SN7 woo adapters?  The pins look like the correct amount.  I see nothing on the manual about the 6GL7 being compatible with the WA6..?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

im not sure u'd have to ask jack but i don't think so.
   
  same pins but could be arranged different.


----------



## Autobat

Its the same pins but not the same voltages.  There is another adaptor that has a resistor in there so it doesn't kill the tube.
   
  Talking of adaptors, my 6SN7 one is causing problems, I have to twist the tube to make the contact and there is a pop sound as it makes connection..... highly annoying, I only just got them


----------



## viscab

I have been doing some short listening sessions again with the borrowed 6GL'7\s. I think I'm going to keep one pair (plus adapters). The Philco pair is closer to the sound I got on the demo in terms of seperation. The Sylvania one is clearly inferior and is just producing one big wall of sound. In the mean time I order a pair of 6FD7.


----------



## bbophead

For GZ34 fans, here's some chatter:
   
  http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/tubes/messages/25/251704.html


----------



## Problem

Quite amazing how the 6GL7 provides quite a big boost in volume in comparison to the stock 6EW7 tubes, don't believe i've ever gone more than 10 o'clock on the volume knob though I prefer my volume to be around 8.30.
   
  Just ordered a couple of 6FD7 and a mullard GZ34 tube just to meddle around to see how it sounds.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





problem said:


> Quite amazing how the 6GL7 provides quite a big boost in volume in comparison to the stock 6EW7 tubes, don't believe i've ever gone more than 10 o'clock on the volume knob though I prefer my volume to be around 8.30.
> 
> Just ordered a couple of 6FD7 and a mullard GZ34 tube just to meddle around to see how it sounds.


 
   
  6EW7 is the lowest gain besides the 6DE7.
   
  yes the 6GL7 is very powerful, thats why its really good for the planars. 
   
  oooh what mullard gz34 did you buy, black base f32's?


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> 6EW7 is the lowest gain besides the 6DE7.
> 
> yes the 6GL7 is very powerful, thats why its really good for the planars.
> 
> oooh what mullard gz34 did you buy, black base f32's?


 
  Nope it was the f31 model, was looking at ebay and pretty shocked that the GZ34 metal base miniwatt's are going at a pretty high price.
   
  Thinking if I should spend the next round of upgrades by trying for LCD3 or HD800 for the WA6-SE


----------



## Dubstep Girl

LCD-3!!


----------



## viscab

I have been listening the last few days to my 6GL7/ Sophia Princess combination. While some of my music definely sounds congested some of the reall "bright" recordings I have have now become very pleasing to listening to. Before I had to try to play with the filters on my M-DAC to set it to miminum phase to somehow tone down the brightness but that could not achieve what I get now. Voices also have an immense depth now on acoustic songs. But on my HD 600 the bass really goes overboard now and then (I always use Radiohead's "Nude" song as the benchmark). With the LCD-2 I borrowed that did not happen. It all goes at the expense of clarity.
   
  I have ordered a pair of 6FD7 to to pair with the Sophia Princess as Dubstep girl has been championing. I will report back once I have them.
   
  A local (Singapore) hifi store has Mullard G33 and G37 rectifiers. Would these match better with the 6GL7 perhaps?


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





viscab said:


> I have been listening the last few days to my 6GL7/ Sophia Princess combination. While some of my music definely sounds congested some of the reall "bright" recordings I have have now become very pleasing to listening to. Before I had to try to play with the filters on my M-DAC to set it to miminum phase to somehow tone down the brightness but that could not achieve what I get now. Voices also have an immense depth now on acoustic songs. But on my HD 600 the bass really goes overboard now and then (I always use Radiohead's "Nude" song as the benchmark). With the LCD-2 I borrowed that did not happen. It all goes at the expense of clarity.
> 
> I have ordered a pair of 6FD7 to to pair with the Sophia Princess as Dubstep girl has been championing. I will report back once I have them.
> 
> A local (Singapore) hifi store has Mullard G33 and G37 rectifiers. Would these match better with the 6GL7 perhaps?


 

 From my experience, the problem is not with the rectifier, but with the driver. I find the 6GL7 to be a terrible driver for the WA6 that's harsh and essentially unmusical. The Mullards WILL make it sound better*, but you're far better off finding another driver to complement your Sophia Princess than finding another rectifier to complement your drivers.

 Might I suggest some NOS 6SN7s?

 *but then again, the Mullards will sound EVEN better with another set of drivers.


----------



## viscab

Thanks a lot scolaiw. Perhaps I wasn't clear before. I have the WA 6SE. This one can't handle the 6SN7 if I'm not mistaken?
   
  Which drivers match well with the Mullard's in your experience?


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





viscab said:


> Thanks a lot scolaiw. Perhaps I wasn't clear before. I have the WA 6SE. This one can't handle the 6SN7 if I'm not mistaken?
> 
> Which drivers match well with the Mullard's in your experience?


 

 Yes, that is correct.You can't use the 6SN7 on the 6SE without special adapters that have a resistor in them.

 The WA6 SE and WA6 are significantly different enough IMO that I don't think I have enough experience to suggest anything. Perhaps Dubstep Girl can lend a helping hand? I think she said that the 6GL7 are actually quite good on the WA6 SE especially because they have the oomph to drive planars.


----------



## Autobat

I have a set of 6GL7 and 6EM7.  I personally found them very similar to a 6SN7 just with slightly less bass on my HD650s but must admit did not have either of them in the WA6 for long as I wanted to get straight back to a set of RCAs that I was enjoying.
   
  Quick question about NOS.  Most of the tubes I buy are used and I just picked up my first pair of RCA NOS.  When they first started heating up there was a crackling noise on one channel.  Is this something that just happens with brand new tubes occasionally while they "settle in" and warm up for the first time in 50 years?


----------



## viscab

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Yes, that is correct.You can't use the 6SN7 on the 6SE without special adapters that have a resistor in them.
> 
> The WA6 SE and WA6 are significantly different enough IMO that I don't think I have enough experience to suggest anything. Perhaps Dubstep Girl can lend a helping hand? I think she said that the 6GL7 are actually quite good on the WA6 SE especially because they have the oomph to drive planars.


 
   
  I had those (LCD-2) on trial last weekend and the combination sounded really good. But those are very clean sounding headphones. On my HD600 the bass goes too deep almost now really dominating the sound. I really want the LCD-2 but my wife will kill me if I get them now.


----------



## viscab

Quote: 





autobat said:


> I have a set of 6GL7 and 6EM7.  I personally found them very similar to a 6SN7 just with slightly less bass on my HD650s but must admit did not have either of them in the WA6 for long as I wanted to get straight back to a set of RCAs that I was enjoying.
> 
> Quick question about NOS.  Most of the tubes I buy are used and I just picked up my first pair of RCA NOS.  When they first started heating up there was a crackling noise on one channel.  Is this something that just happens with brand new tubes occasionally while they "settle in" and warm up for the first time in 50 years?


 
  As I mentioned the bass has become really bloated now. For some recordings that actually works but well recorded music sounds too forced now. I hope the incoming 6FD7 tubes provide the middle ground between my bright 6EW7 and the bloated bassy sound now ith the 6GL7.
   
  For the 2nd question I refer to the experts here.


----------



## Autobat

Also, if anyone was wondering the 5R4WGA a.k.a. "the potato masher" does fit into the WA6.  This is one ugly looking tube but the sounds on first impressions are good.  Need to spend the next few days with it and i'll let you all know.


----------



## Autobat

I had the same experience with some Westinghouse 6EW7 when used with my T70s which are a bright set of cans anyway.  It got the point that it was unusable past about 15 minutes on classical music.

 Look forward to hearing your thoughts on the 6FD7s


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Also, if anyone was wondering the 5R4WGA a.k.a. "the potato masher" does fit into the WA6.  This is one ugly looking tube but the sounds on first impressions are good.  Need to spend the next few days with it and i'll let you all know.


 
   
  Please keep us updated.  They look to be dirt cheap on ebay as well.  Can you compare it to any other rec?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Yes, that is correct.You can't use the 6SN7 on the 6SE without special adapters that have a resistor in them.
> 
> The WA6 SE and WA6 are significantly different enough IMO that I don't think I have enough experience to suggest anything. Perhaps Dubstep Girl can lend a helping hand? I think she said that the 6GL7 are actually quite good on the WA6 SE especially because they have the oomph to drive planars.


 
   
   
  yeah 6GL7 are pretty nice. but u have to pair them with a rectifier that likes them. for example, planars do love that extra power and dynamics, really opens them up. if i put a tube like sophia with a 6gl7, the sound becomes muddy, others can make the 6GL7 seem a little harsh as well. you just have to keep trying different rectifiers. 
   
  the 6GL7/6EM7 can be bassy and muddy with the wrong tubes. best paired with bright clean sounding rectifiers that aren't super bassy (like mullards or 596, maybe some of the 274b's out there)


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yeah 6GL7 are pretty nice. but u have to pair them with a rectifier that likes them. for example, planars do love that extra power and dynamics, really opens them up. if i put a tube like sophia with a 6gl7, the sound becomes muddy, others can make the 6GL7 seem a little harsh as well. you just have to keep trying different rectifiers.
> 
> the 6GL7/6EM7 can be bassy and muddy with the wrong tubes. best paired with bright clean sounding rectifiers that aren't super bassy (like mullards or 596, maybe some of the 274b's out there)


 
  This is true after listening to the 6GL7 combo for 2 weeks now, just recently reverted back to the stock RCA 6EW7 tubes and felt the bass was not bloated as it was with the 6GL7


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Stupid question; probably.
   
  Honest question; absolutely.
   
  I am in the process if pulling the trigger on a WA6se or a WA2.  I like the tubey sound of the WA2 but prefer the sound stage of the WA6se/versatility.
   
  Is there a tube combo that makes the WA6se sound tubey?  Or is that something that just isn't possible as it is more a trait of the amp, rather than tue type?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah try philips 5r4gys and 6de7 or something like that


----------



## Problem

Just got the 6FD7 tubes and Mullard GZ34 F31 in the mail awhile ago, general impressions seems that the 6FD7 with the sophia is less bloated as compared with the 6GL7


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah 6FD7 is really good with sophia, i like it with LCD-2 as well. it'd be my 2nd fav combo besides the 596 with the 6GL7 (i gotta try 6FD7 and 596 again sometime as well)


----------



## Problem

Tested for a couple of hours, did noticed that the 6FD7 seem to generate a good amount of heat as compared to the other tubes, it this normal?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yes


----------



## bbophead

I like the 6FD7's with both my Princess and the mighty 596.


----------



## jhljhl

The Mazda  5y3GB with stock tubes - bass is tighter than with the Sophia.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





jhljhl said:


> The Mazda  5y3GB with stock tubes - bass is tighter than with the Sophia.


 
   
  oooh hows the 5Y3GB?
   
  i don't really like the sophias bass presentation at all. it seems slightly bloaty at times and lacks ultimate extension and control. the 596 is more bass light, but also extremely well extended and very tight and clean sounding.


----------



## jhljhl

But it's at the expense of a small sound stage.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

oh wow 596 and 6FD7 is good...last time i found it bright (6FD7 seems to be bright for me, maybe i haven't burned it in long enough?)
   
  anyways, this is really good for LCD-2, now im not sure if this or 6GL7 are better for LCD-2...hmm...


----------



## viscab

My 6FD7 are coming in in a few days. The 6GL7 I will keep for later once I have different headphones than my Sennheiser HD-600 (LCD-2 probably) and a different rectifier than only the Sophia Princess. The sound is now so thick and slow.
   
  I can pick up some Sylvania 6DE7 locally. Are they worth it?
   
  Regarding questions on where to buy equipment (tubes) online. I can't find anything in the guidelines about it. Is it allowed to discuss that in the forum?


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





viscab said:


> My 6FD7 are coming in in a few days. The 6GL7 I will keep for later once I have different headphones than my Sennheiser HD-600 (LCD-2 probably) and a different rectifier than only the Sophia Princess. The sound is now so thick and slow.
> 
> I can pick up some Sylvania 6DE7 locally. Are they worth it?
> 
> Regarding questions on where to buy equipment (tubes) online. I can't find anything in the guidelines about it. Is it allowed to discuss that in the forum?


 
  I believe some buy via eBay, tubedepot.com, tubeworld and some from the trade section of head-fi. I got my 6FD7 via eBay and got it shipped safely here in Malaysia.


----------



## viscab

Quote: 





problem said:


> I believe some buy via eBay, tubedepot.com, tubeworld and some from the trade section of head-fi. I got my 6FD7 via eBay and got it shipped safely here in Malaysia.


 
   


 Thanks a lot. I'll keep an eye on ebay. There seems to be less liquidity in trading these tubes than other types of tubes.
   
  So we are neigbors (I live in Singapore at the moment).


----------



## sprite40

RCA 6dr7 with newly purchased Mullard GZ34 f31 rectifier burning in.
   
  I think this is a very good combination for the LCD-2’s.. fast and forward, with a kind of crispy sparkling sound to it, simply amazing with vocals and acoustic music!
   
  I have to try the 6fd7’s in combination with some of my other rectifiers, it seems that many members here likes them in different combinations.
   
  The GZ34 has a very tight fit in the socket, does anybody else have that experience?? I think the pins are a bit thicker in diameter!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sprite40 said:


> RCA 6dr7 with newly purchased Mullard GZ34 f31 rectifier burning in.
> 
> I think this is a very good combination for the LCD-2’s.. fast and forward, with a kind of crispy sparkling sound to it, simply amazing with vocals and acoustic music!
> 
> ...


 
   
  mine fits normally, shouldn't be a problem just maybe small construction differences.
   
  and yeah nice tube! great alternative to 596.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





viscab said:


> My 6FD7 are coming in in a few days. The 6GL7 I will keep for later once I have different headphones than my Sennheiser HD-600 (LCD-2 probably) and a different rectifier than only the Sophia Princess. The sound is now so thick and slow.
> 
> I can pick up some Sylvania 6DE7 locally. Are they worth it?
> 
> Regarding questions on where to buy equipment (tubes) online. I can't find anything in the guidelines about it. Is it allowed to discuss that in the forum?


 
   
  yes 6DE7 are nice, i have sylvanias too, they are relaxed like 6EW7 but more lush. similar sound though just instead of smooth and wide, its lush and soft.


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





sprite40 said:


> RCA 6dr7 with newly purchased Mullard GZ34 f31 rectifier burning in.
> 
> I think this is a very good combination for the LCD-2’s.. fast and forward, with a kind of crispy sparkling sound to it, simply amazing with vocals and acoustic music!
> 
> ...


 
  Looks pretty good! I got a couple of westinghouse 6DR7 tubes coming in next week and it looks promising.


----------



## sprite40

Quote: 





problem said:


> Looks pretty good! I got a couple of westinghouse 6DR7 tubes coming in next week and it looks promising.


 
  Oh..ok, recently I bought a sleeve of 5 6dr7 Westinghouse tubes, so I also had some spare tubes, I think they sound at least as good as the pinnacle tube that came with the WA6-SE, but I havent had the time to burn them in properly yet, so time will tell if there will be any change in sound character.
   
  Like the RCA 6dr7 tubes they are DEAD silent, not like the 6gl7/6em7 tubes that can be a bit noisy.

 It would be interesting to hear what you thought of them!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

596 and 6FD7 sounds really good with LCD-2!!!
   
  still can't decide if its better than 6GL7


----------



## Problem

Loving the combination of the sophia with the 6FD7 combo! Mids doesn't sound bloated as compared with the princess + 6GL7 combo. 
   
  Anyway managed to grab some photos of sophia and the Mullard GZ34 f31 rectifiers


----------



## dparker83

Quote: 





ahzari said:


> So my SE is finally on its way.. Shot Jack Wu an email to ask a question about my order and see why my return hadn't been processed and once again no response.. I'm getting a bit tired of the lack of customer service, especially since the units are so expensive and everyone always speaks so highly of Jack.. Has anyone run into this problem so consistently with woo audio?


 
   
  Now that someone else is handling customer service it seems less responsive than before.
   
  I ordered a headphone stand for my LCD3, and it arrived in a defective condition (pieces wouldn't screw together properly).  I contacted Woo Audio and got a response asking for pictures...which I gladly replied with.  After 4 days, still debating the customer service rep over email.  He doesn't want to give me return instructions.  First he asked me to try to fix it myself.  Then after requesting a full refund, they responded that they would just send me replacement parts.  Sheesh, what happened to "if you aren't happy with the product, return it in 20 days."  Definitely hesitant to purchase an amp now if that is how problems are managed.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dparker83 said:


> Now that someone else is handling customer service it seems less responsive than before.
> 
> I ordered a headphone stand for my LCD3, and it arrived in a defective condition (pieces wouldn't screw together properly).  I contacted Woo Audio and got a response asking for pictures...which I gladly replied with.  After 4 days, still debating the customer service rep over email.  He doesn't want to give me return instructions.  First he asked me to try to fix it myself.  Then after requesting a full refund, they responded that they would just send me replacement parts.  Sheesh, what happened to "if you aren't happy with the product, return it in 20 days."  Definitely hesitant to purchase an amp now if that is how problems are managed.


 
   
  I thought Woo Audio is still a family business.  I ordered a 6SE last Jan. and Jack was the only one I talked with via emails.  We corresponded over 20 emails and I did not feel any "unappreciated" attitude at all.  I assume that Jack may be on travel somewhere that was why he was late with the help.  And perhaps, he may be really busy (it took 1 month for me to get the amp), or may be he is helping other 20 or so ppl with the same problem as you do.  So give him some slack...     
   
  I always have appreciations for small businesses like this which make this hobby great!


----------



## dparker83

Once I got a hold of Jack everything was resolved quickly.  Just the 4 days I spent in communication with the Product Specialist was frustrating.  Maybe a new employee in training, who knows.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i thought its just jack and his family that run the whole company.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i thought its just jack and his family that run the whole company.


 
   
  That's what I thought too...may be business is good lately and they're expanding?  
   
  From this review, it looks like a family business, http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/wooaudio/5.html.
   
  Woo Audio amps are great.  I own one and highly recommend to anyone.


----------



## GloryUprising

Sometimes a communication speed can be a bit slow, but it's a small operation and everything always works out in the end.
   
  For my experience, I had Jack make me a custom extended umbilical for my more vintage WA6-SE. The umbilical that was delivered was the wrong size and I didn't bother to check until almost 3 months later (when my listening room was finally complete) initial emails to Jack were slow going, but the turn around time once I got an OK to return the incorrect one was quick (after he was able to find the older couplings).
   
  Don't worry, if you don't get a response after a few BUSINESS days, try again...


----------



## kskwerl

dparker83 said:


> Now that someone else is handling customer service it seems less responsive than before.
> 
> I ordered a headphone stand for my LCD3, and it arrived in a defective condition (pieces wouldn't screw together properly).  I contacted Woo Audio and got a response asking for pictures...which I gladly replied with.  After 4 days, still debating the customer service rep over email.  He doesn't want to give me return instructions.  First he asked me to try to fix it myself.  Then after requesting a full refund, they responded that they would just send me replacement parts.  Sheesh, what happened to "if you aren't happy with the product, return it in 20 days."  Definitely hesitant to purchase an amp now if that is how problems are managed.




I know what you means, any time I even tried to get support via email they were very short with me


----------



## viscab

My 6FD7's are coming tomorrow. I will report back when I have them.
   
  Do you guys have any suggestion on DAC's to pair with the WA6SE. I have been using the Audiolab M-DAC for the last months. It works brilliantly with good recordings but the modern day so often poorly recorded music can sound too harsh for my taste. Especially the sound of electrical guitars can become grating.


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





viscab said:


> My 6FD7's are coming tomorrow. I will report back when I have them.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestion on DAC's to pair with the WA6SE. I have been using the Audiolab M-DAC for the last months. It works brilliantly with good recordings but the modern day so often poorly recorded music can sound too harsh for my taste. Especially the sound of electrical guitars can become grating.


 
  I've been using Centrance DACmini solely for its DAC purpose and so far have no qualms about it.


----------



## sprite40

Quote: 





viscab said:


> My 6FD7's are coming tomorrow. I will report back when I have them.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestion on DAC's to pair with the WA6SE. I have been using the Audiolab M-DAC for the last months. It works brilliantly with good recordings but the modern day so often poorly recorded music can sound too harsh for my taste. Especially the sound of electrical guitars can become grating.


 
  Then the Burson Audio DA160 could be something for you!
   
  I dont get that harsh sound, not even with my T90's. the music never gets unpleasant, i got the same experience when i connected the DAC to my friend's rig, he got a bit of harsh highs in the speakers, he was very surprised, and we could play very loud without any harshness and listening fatique, the DA160 realy does something magical in especially this arear, and with a very neutral analog sound


----------



## viscab

Thanks for the tips Problem and Sprite40!
   
  I will try the Burson first. My audio dealer carries Burson and is normally willing to let you do a trial at home as I did with my other parts of equipment.
   
  I have an issue of the German Stereophile magazine discussing that there are basically two different ways in which people perceive sounds. Some people (like me) seem to be not enjoying sounds that are perceived as harsh. You really have to pick that equipement that suits your particular hearing best.


----------



## bbophead

Peachtree DacIt = not harsh.


----------



## Autobat

Off topic question here.
   
  In my opinion a DAC should be transparent to the sound signature.  I have very little experience with DACs and have only ever owned the Music Fidelity M1 DAC.  So, here is my question, does it make that much difference once you get above a price point and if so what is that price point?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Off topic question here.
> 
> In my opinion a DAC should be transparent to the sound signature.  I have very little experience with DACs and have only ever owned the Music Fidelity M1 DAC.  So, here is my question, does it make that much difference once you get above a price point and if so what is that price point?


 
   
  imo, i think its in the few thousands. i wouldn't spend over 3-4k for a DAC. not sure if theres any improvement after that, or if its really worth it past that.


----------



## Autobat

Its a shame I no longer have access to an oscilloscope.
   
  I think you're right though, the price of some DACs are scary high and they must adhere to the rule of diminishing returns as with everything else in our hobby 
   
  Back on subject.

 My results for the "Potato Masher" are in.
   
  For its price its a great tube however even with my HD650s I find it a touch bright and fatiguing but as a backup tube its a good one to have around.  The largest drawback is that it is ugly as all hell and makes my WA6 look horrible!  All of my listening was done with a set of GM 6EM7s and will test it again next week with a set of 6SN7s that I have that are not as bright to see if it sounds a little nicer.
   
  Also, just received a great looking Sel Lorenz 1971 GZ32 to test out when I get home.  Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Its a shame I no longer have access to an oscilloscope.
> 
> I think you're right though, the price of some DACs are scary high and they must adhere to the rule of diminishing returns as with everything else in our hobby
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  oooh the 5R4WGA thing you mentioned earlier?  yeah doesn't look very good lol.


----------



## viscab

| received my 6FD7 and 6DE7's yesterday. Already loving the sound of both. Thanks a lot for the great tips I got here.
   
  The 6FD7 seem to add some smoothness to the sound and have a nice clean bass that is deep but not at all overblown. I was able to listen to some guitar heavy music like Muse without it getting grating like before.
   
  The 6DE7 are the ones I tried when I did a trial of the WA6 Se. If there is such a thing as a neutral sound I would say of all my tubes these are the most neutral without emphasis on either highs and lows. The soundstage (after only an hour of listening) seems to be bigger. The music seems more layered.
   
  I also got the Burson DA-160 DAC on trial. The differecne with my Audiolab M-Dac seems small (they share the same chip). The Burson is perhaps a tiny bit smoother. This could dissapear if I would upgrade the power supply of my M-Dac. The Burson must have a massive one inside. It's very heavy. I will do another comparison today.
   
  But I think my issues were more in the tubes I had (RCA 6ew7 and Philco 6GL7). The stock tubes were just very poor and the 6GL7 too powerful for my HD-600. I'm stocking these up in case I buy a LCD-2.


----------



## Autobat

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> oooh the 5R4WGA thing you mentioned earlier?  yeah doesn't look very good lol.


 
  Thats the one and yeah its hell-a-ugly!
   
  For its price though its a good backup tube to live in the draw and it has a cool story as being used in B52!  I will try it with some different power tubes before call it a day though.


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





viscab said:


> I also got the Burson DA-160 DAC on trial. The differecne with my Audiolab M-Dac seems small (they share the same chip). The Burson is perhaps a tiny bit smoother. This could dissapear if I would upgrade the power supply of my M-Dac. The Burson must have a massive one inside. It's very heavy. I will do another comparison today.


 
   
  Just curious, did you get you WA6SE / Burson from the Singapore distributor D&A?
   
  On a side note, just spoiled myself with a new HD800 and playing it around between the WA6SE and Burson Soloist and so far the combination I'm liking is GZ34 + 6EW7, sounds very neutral and not harsh as some have put the HD800 as.
   
  Currently trying out the 6DR7 + Sophia combination on both the HD800 and LCD2, would definitely say the 6FD7 > 6DR7 in terms of bass slam section


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





autobat said:


> * The largest drawback is that it is ugly as all hell and makes my WA6 look horrible!  *


 
  I was hoping for an ugly picture.  No?


----------



## JonasRas

I'm looking for a good pair of drive tubes, that goes well with the Sophia Princess 274B. Any recommendation? Thanks!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

problem said:


> Just curious, did you get you WA6SE / Burson from the Singapore distributor D&A?
> 
> On a side note, just spoiled myself with a new HD800 and playing it around between the WA6SE and Burson Soloist and so far the combination I'm liking is GZ34 + 6EW7, sounds very neutral and not harsh as some have put the HD800 as.
> 
> Currently trying out the 6DR7 + Sophia combination on both the HD800 and LCD2, would definitely say the 6FD7 > 6DR7 in terms of bass slam section




ooh interesting, i never tried that combo before on hd 800. and yeah im not a huge fan of 6DR7.


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> I'm looking for a good pair of drive tubes, that goes well with the Sophia Princess 274B. Any recommendation? Thanks!


 

 Hi, i have a heap of tubes for sale that will suit drop me a line as to what you are looking for, if it was me i would go Sylvania USA 6EW7 Black Plate or 6DE7 or 6DR7.


----------



## JonasRas

redcat2 said:


> Hi, i have a heap of tubes for sale that will suit drop me a line as to what you are looking for, if it was me i would go Sylvania USA 6EW7 Black Plate or 6DE7 or 6DR7.




What brand are the 6DE7's?


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> What brand are the 6DE7's?


 
   


 GE as in the listing.


----------



## viscab

Quote: 





problem said:


> Just curious, did you get you WA6SE / Burson from the Singapore distributor D&A?
> 
> On a side note, just spoiled myself with a new HD800 and playing it around between the WA6SE and Burson Soloist and so far the combination I'm liking is GZ34 + 6EW7, sounds very neutral and not harsh as some have put the HD800 as.
> 
> Currently trying out the 6DR7 + Sophia combination on both the HD800 and LCD2, would definitely say the 6FD7 > 6DR7 in terms of bass slam section


 

 I did indeed. They are a great company I must say. Very passionate about the products they sell. They really want your ears to decide on what you buy. I think I must have tried half their product range by now. I first contacted them via e-mail dnaintl001@gmail.com.
   
  I did some more comparisons between the Audiolab M-Dac and the Burson DAC. They are quite similar but the Burson seems slightly smoother. It's hard to tell if it rounds off the treble. I (and my wife who probably has a better perception than me) would say the the Burson does offer more instrument seperation and somehow a wider soundstage. It could be the superior power supply at play here.  If I would ever buy the Burson I would still keep the Audiolab. For some music it works better I feel like electronic music (like James Blake). On top of that I love the headphone out for regular use. The Woo is reserved for music listening.
   
  Regarding the 6DF7. I can hear a little bit of noise if you turn up the volume but clearly less than with the 6GL7 tubes.
   
  Finally I bought a new USB cable. The Formula 2 from Alpha design lab since it has better shielding than my previous ones. I have too many electronics in my listening environment. I think I will stop for now. The sound is great now and my wife will kill me if I get more new stuff.


----------



## Autobat

Sylvania 6SN7 Chrome Dome arrived in the post today!  Initial thoughts are the bass is awesome but will do some extensive listening over the next few days.
   
  I have to stop buying tubes


----------



## jsgraha

Listening Dub with TH900, using 596 and clear bottle 6fd7, the bass is ... wow... very nice, deep and controlled indeed


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Sylvania 6SN7 Chrome Dome arrived in the post today!  Initial thoughts are the bass is awesome but will do some extensive listening over the next few days.
> 
> I have to stop buying tubes


 
   
  I have the same Sylvania 6SN7 chrome domes and thought the bass slam was excellent with the 596.  Then I acquired some Sophia Electric 6SN7, put the Sylvanias to shame.  Immediately put the chrome domes back in the box...


----------



## Autobat

That's the best looking WA6 I have seen!

Also, that's for the tip, I'll keep an eye out for a pair.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





autobat said:


> That's the best looking WA6 I have seen!
> 
> Also, that's for the tip, I'll keep an eye out for a pair.


 
   
  Theres a guy selling them on ebay, pm him for a matched pair.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





jsgraha said:


> Listening Dub with TH900, using 596 and clear bottle 6fd7, the bass is ... wow... very nice, deep and controlled indeed


 
   
  yes!!!
   
  i had this similar combo but with 6GL7 (the sound of these 2 is very similar with 596, just the 6FD7 is slightly more linear), was extremely good with TH-900 when i heard it. tons of bass and dynamics, very clean sounding.


----------



## viscab

I had an odd moment today with my new pair of 6DE7 tubes. I turned on the amp and while waiting for the tubes I already put the headphones on. The right side was making some odd static noises. And after a few minutes when I started to listen there was no sound on that side.
   
  After that I tried out with another set of amps (my cheapest ones to be sure) but all worked fine. In the end I tried the original tubes again and all seems to work fine.
   
  Any idea what this could be? I have not experienced that before. Should I be wary. I still have a warranty on the tubes for a while?

 What do guys think is a fair price on a pair of fat bottle 6FD7's NOS.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

sometimes tubes do random stupid things, sometimes flipping em, turning em off, waiting, or moving them around will fix it. just random tube noise.
   
  i dont think its something to worry about unless it starts happening alot.


----------



## viscab

Thanks! I'm clearly learning.
   
  Extremely happy now with the sound I get with The 6FD7's and the 6DE7. The sound really fits the description you gave before. Unlike the 6GL7 the synergy with the Sophia Princess is great.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> sometimes tubes do random stupid things, sometimes flipping em, turning em off, waiting, or moving them around will fix it. just random tube noise.
> 
> i dont think its something to worry about unless it starts happening alot.


 
   
  ikr, they're just like women, can't understand 'em, can't figure 'em out, and sometimes, they will drive you nut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That's why I keep a few around for swapping.


----------



## Jackula

Greetings,
  
 I recently purchased a WA6SE with stock tubes. I didn't have any money left so I was running it through my ASUS Xonar Essence ST which does the job alright. However I've noticed there is a lot of electrical noise through my headphones (HD800) when I'm gaming but is perfectly fine when I'm not gaming.
  
 I suspect the electrical noise was generated from the graphics card, and the Xonar being in close proximity with it. So I purchased an external DAC (a cheap FiiO D03K) and connect it to the Xonar's SPDIF out via a 1m optical cable. It drastically reduced the amount of noise when gaming but didn't eliminate them. I even tried disconnecting all the cables and I'm still getting a low level buzz while gaming.
  
 My WA6SE sits about two meters from my PC, and this is the interference I get with different setups:
  
 Stock tubes + Xonar RCA + not gaming = zero buzz
 Stock tubes + Xonar RCA + gaming = moderate buzz
 Stock tubes + D03K/Xonar SPDIF + not gaming = zero buzz
 Stock tubes + D03K/Xonar SPDIF + gaming = mild buzz
 Stock tubes + Unplugged + not gaming = zero buzz
 Stock tubes + Unplugged + gaming = mild buzz
  
 6FD7 + Xonar RCA + not gaming = mild buzz
 6FD7 + Xonar RCA + gaming = high buzz
 6FD7 + D03K/Xonar SPDIF + not gaming = zero buzz
 6FD7 + D03K/Xonar SPDIF + gaming = moderate buzz
 6FD7 + Unplugged + not gaming = zero buzz
 6FD7 + Unplugged + gaming = moderate buzz
  
 What could be causing the interference? Is there anything I can do to reduce the buzz?
  
 EDIT: Btw, here is an image of my stock WA6SE


----------



## redcat2

Your power supply could be causing the buzzing sound , dry a different output in a different room to see if that makes a difference or makes it less buzzing sound.  Sounds like grounding issues.


----------



## Jackula

Thanks for that.
   
  I tried it with my partner's laptop and while my computer is switched off, there is no buzzing sound at all.
   
  What can I do about this grounding problem? Is there something I can do to shield the WA6SE from the PSU?
   
  Also why would the 6FD7 be more prone to interference?


----------



## JonasRas

It has arrived.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

really curious about u52 tube =\

i must save money for now though....


----------



## mike1127

x


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> really curious about u52 tube =\
> 
> i must save money for now though....


 

  Look out for something that looks like these:
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130936718340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
   
  GEC made (also badged as MVT, Cosser, Marconi, Osran, MOV). They have a 'curved' base and a much fatter bulb than the more common GZ37s from Mullard. They are best sounding U52 I have used.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i have an RCA 6DR7 from woo. its not the best, not the worst either. i prefer sylvania fat bottle 6FD7. i have not tried it with 596 until tonight. i did not like it with sophia, was kinda lacking details and seemed way too shouty imo.
   
   
  checking out LCD-2 with RCA 6DR7 and 596 now. haven't really heard it like this, so i'll give my impressions later.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





nic rhodes said:


> Look out for something that looks like these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130936718340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> GEC made (also badged as MVT, Cosser, Marconi, Osran, MOV). They have a 'curved' base and a much fatter bulb than the more common GZ37s from Mullard. They are best sounding U52 I have used.


 
   
  ooh ok.
   
  ill watch out for those too then.
   
   
  btw i saw u said u got the GEC tubes already. im still waiting for mine, i hope i get them this coming week tho since i live in the us.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

ok initial 6DR7 and 596 impressions with LCD-2. seems like its not as crisp as the other tubes, and its a little different sounding. the bass is lighter too. but its very wide sounding. the soundstage and imaging are very 3D, like really good. the sound just sounds like its coming from way beyond the headphones, something i have not experienced with the LCD-2 that often.
   
  edit: this tube still feels kinda aggressive to me, a little rough on the treble, its not perfect. bass not as good as 6FD7.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

ok, 6FD7 and 6GL7 i still kinda prefer them over the 6DR7, but its a good tube as well. im starting to like the 6FD7 a little more... though it can be a little closed in at times.


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> ok, 6FD7 and 6GL7 i still kinda prefer them over the 6DR7, but its a good tube as well. im starting to like the 6FD7 a little more... though it can be a little closed in at times.


 
  You do all make me smile most days with the chat about what tube's you like, you have just spoken a true point that you are now getting used to listing to a different tube and can hear things in there now that you did not hear before. As i often think that all tubes can sound better or worse with different music types, you just need to work out which is which for the type of music you are listening to at the time.


----------



## viscab

Quote: 





redcat2 said:


> You do all make me smile most days with the chat about what tube's you like, you have just spoken a true point that you are now getting used to listing to a different tube and can hear things in there now that you did not hear before. As i often think that all tubes can sound better or worse with different music types, you just need to work out which is which for the type of music you are listening to at the time.


 
   


 There are so many variables. The type of music, the quality of the recording, your headphones, the rectifier tube you are using and the synergy with the source you are using etc.
   
  The latter I again realized now that I have a different DAC on trial which even though it's using for the most part the same technology has clearly a less harsh treble. Then again the M-DAC I have now I really liked the LCD-2 I had on trial.


----------



## JonasRas

A quick question. Is it normal for the Sophia Princess 247B to "click sometimes? It's mostly during "warm-up", I hear the clicking. Thanks!


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> A quick question. Is it normal for the Sophia Princess 247B to "click sometimes? It's mostly during "warm-up", I hear the clicking. Thanks!


 

 Hi,? If you are saying that when you first turn on the Woo there is a click that happens when the unit is not warmed up then yes, if there is clicking after that i would so no.


----------



## JonasRas

Quote: 





redcat2 said:


> Hi,? If you are saying that when you first turn on the Woo there is a click that happens when the unit is not warmed up then yes, if there is clicking after that i would so no.


 
   
  I only hear clicking a few times during the first 10 min. of the amp being on.


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> I only hear clicking a few times during the first 10 min. of the amp being on.


 
   
  soft clicking during warm-up is normal.
   
  loud POPs however, may not be.


----------



## JonasRas

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> soft clicking during warm-up is normal.
> 
> loud POPs however, may not be.


 
   
  Then there's probably nothing wrong. Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## viscab

Does somebody know what is the maximim "tolerance" in terms of matching the driver tubes for the Woo Audio 6 SE?


----------



## Autobat

It is my understanding, and correct me if I'm wrong as I am very new to all things tubes:

- WA amps are self biasing
- Tubes change characteristics as they age

Therefore matching isn't really required, just as long as the tubes are still good and operational.


----------



## solserenade

jonasras said:


> Then there's probably nothing wrong. Thanks for the quick responses!


 It is the metal changing shape and what-not, tiny welds included, as it heats up. Same with my Sophia rectifier. 

I am guessing that the "clicks" are metallic sounding. (and also not audible just in your headphone)


----------



## JonasRas

solserenade said:


> It is the metal changing shape and what-not, tiny welds included, as it heats up. Same with my Sophia rectifier.
> 
> I am guessing that the "clicks" are metallic sounding. (and also not audible just in your headphone)




It's the tube itself that makes the "clicks".


----------



## teknikk7

Quick question.  I know it's a small detail but the verbiage on my Sophia 6SN7 face the opposite way towards the rectifier.  If I crack open the WA6 can I flip the sockets 180 degrees?
   
  Anyone done this?
   
  Thanks


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





teknikk7 said:


> Quick question.  I know it's a small detail but the verbiage on my Sophia 6SN7 face the opposite way towards the rectifier.  If I crack open the WA6 can I flip the sockets 180 degrees?
> 
> Anyone done this?
> 
> Thanks


 

 I believe this was intended to be the case, it's the same with my WA6. Not really answering your question since whether you can turn it around I don't know, but it has been bothering me since I got it, haha.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

teknikk7 said:


> Quick question.  I know it's a small detail but the verbiage on my Sophia 6SN7 face the opposite way towards the rectifier.  If I crack open the WA6 can I flip the sockets 180 degrees?
> 
> Anyone done this?
> 
> Thanks




Can't imagine why not. Just don't touch any cap inside once you open it.

Really, it bothers you that much?


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Can't imagine why not. Just don't touch any cap inside once you open it.
> 
> Really, it bothers you that much?


 

 Hahaha, don't know about him but the ocd part of me twitches uncontrollably every time I see it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do educate me, why shouldn't you touch the caps?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

another good combo for HE-500/HD 800, Mullard GZ37 and 6GL7, will try 6FD7 later.


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> another good combo for HE-500/HD 800, Mullard GZ37 and 6GL7, will try 6FD7 later.


 
  Are those with the GZ37 big bottle or slim bottles?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

slim bottles. i wish i could find a big bottle.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

scolaiw said:


> Hahaha, don't know about him but the ocd part of me twitches uncontrollably every time I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just don't touch the business end of the capacitors, they could hold charge_ even_ when the amp is off. They may not have enough juice to hurt you good, but other electronic components could get fried.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

scolaiw said:


> Hahaha, don't know about him but the ocd part of me twitches uncontrollably every time I see it.




Why are you staring at the tubes? Your brain should be devoted to listening to the music! :rolleyes:


----------



## Sko0byDoo

dubstep girl said:


> another good combo for HE-500/HD 800, Mullard GZ37 and 6GL7, will try 6FD7 later.




The HD800s sound marvelously with the Sophia+GL7 and some DSD tracks piping from the Mytek192


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Just don't touch the business end of the capacitors, they could hold charge_ even_ when the amp is off. They may not have enough juice to hurt you good, but other electronic components could get fried.





> Why are you staring at the tubes? Your brain should be devoted to listening to the music!


 
   
  Oh! I didn't realise that caps could store charge. All the caps I played with were in high school on small battery powered circuits and whatnot.

 And my brain doesn't notice a thing when I am listening to music, it's when I'm not listening that it becomes more evident.

 Moral of the story: always listen to music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad I have to give the tubes a rest after 8 hours or so....


----------



## SMBuscemi

gloryuprising said:


> Sometimes a communication speed can be a bit slow, but it's a small operation and everything always works out in the end.
> 
> For my experience, I had Jack make me a custom extended umbilical for my more vintage WA6-SE. The umbilical that was delivered was the wrong size and I didn't bother to check until almost 3 months later (when my listening room was finally complete) initial emails to Jack were slow going, but the turn around time once I got an OK to return the incorrect one was quick (after he was able to find the older couplings).
> 
> Don't worry, if you don't get a response after a few BUSINESS days, try again...




I think Jack is a very ethical businessman. I had a small problem with a component and he handled it beautifully and professionally.

So much so I ordered his CD Transport and a 2nd amp (WA6-SE) from him. 

There is quality in the craftsmanship and he is a gentlemen.

If you want something fast in this hobby, quality will sacrifice. That's why a Rolls will always cost more than a Corolla...

These guys build these things from hand and you can feel it, hear it and I take great pride when my clients and friends come into my office, point at my rig, and ask me "what's that?" When they hear it, they are impressed and the investment I made into this is realized and appreciated over and over again. 

Regarding your headphone stand, he probably wanted to help you fix it before you had to pay to ship it back. 

My two cents.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

WA6-SE + WA2!!!


----------



## Nic Rhodes

$407 for a pair of 596s on Ebay last night! LOL


----------



## Dubstep Girl

another interesting combnation
  Sylvania 6FD7 and Brimar 5R4GY for HE-500.


----------



## Glam Bash

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> another interesting combnation
> Sylvania 6FD7 and Brimar 5R4GY for HE-500.


 
  I'm burning in a pair of Sylvania 6FD7s, will the midrange ever open up on these? Everything else about these tubes is gravy(very fast and dynamic).


----------



## Dubstep Girl

what rectifier are you using with them? i haven't had many problems with its midrange.


----------



## Glam Bash

Sophia, tubes have about 10hours on them.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah give them a while to burn in


----------



## Autobat

Semi off topic.
   
  Best headphones to run off the WA6 and WA6-SE?
  I *sadly* only have the experience of running the HD-650 off my WA6 and currently can not imagin anything sounding better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am also very happy that it is tax return time in Australia which can be read as "Shopping for new cans time in Australia"


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Semi off topic.
> 
> Best headphones to run off the WA6 and WA6-SE?
> I *sadly* only have the experience of running the HD-650 off my WA6 and currently can not imagin anything sounding better
> ...


 

 Well it's just too bad you're in Sydney. Missing out on all the demo opportunities at Addicted to Audio, Jaben and Noisy Motel....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  To answer you question though, HD 800 out of the WA6 is so very sexy.


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Semi off topic.
> 
> Best headphones to run off the WA6 and WA6-SE?
> I *sadly* only have the experience of running the HD-650 off my WA6 and currently can not imagin anything sounding better
> ...


 
  As mentioned above, HD800 is pretty alright with the WA6-SE and actually liking the Mullard GZ34 + Westinghouse 6DR7 combination. Doesn't have the bass slam as compared to the 6FD7 but liked the warmer and laid back tone it offers.
   
  Audez'e LCD2/3 & Hifiman HE-500 should also do fine but I do personally prefer the HE-500 driven by a solid state amp (on my Burson Soloist that is)


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Well it's just too bad you're in Sydney. Missing out on all the demo opportunities at Addicted to Audio, Jaben and Noisy Motel....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Would you say the bass is more prominent on the 650 or 800 out of the WA6?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> To answer you question though, HD 800 out of the WA6 is so very sexy.


 
   
  +1 for HD800s.  Mine are driven by WA6SE.  Also have D7000s.
   
  Not sure which would be the "best."  It's truly to personal taste and situations.  HD800s sound phenomenal with DSD source, very clean mids+highs and punching bass.  Gaming, movies, pop musics, D7000s are great.  I switch between the two quite a bit.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





autobat said:


> Semi off topic.
> 
> Best headphones to run off the WA6 and WA6-SE?
> I *sadly* only have the experience of running the HD-650 off my WA6 and currently can not imagin anything sounding better
> ...


 
   
  HD 650, K701/2, LCD-2, Denon D7000, Fostex TH-900, those are the best i've noticed to pair good with WA6-SE. ive heard several other reports of good synergy with these headphones from other members as well. 
   
  T1 isn't very good with WA6-SE, too brittle and SS sounding, HD 800 is decent but requires good tubes, HE-500 as well, lower beyer and grados are good as well but nothing amazing (though i did enjoy the RS1i quite a bit from the WA6-SE).


----------



## scolaiw

Quote:


teknikk7 said:


> Would you say the bass is more prominent on the 650 or 800 out of the WA6?


 

 If by prominent you mean amount of bass slam and general phat sound, then 650. However, the bass on the 800 is much more precise and in my opinion, one of the most accurate presentation of bass (which is definitely not the same as LCD2/3 bass). 

 More boom boom = 650
 Precise boom boom = 800


----------



## Dubstep Girl

800 has more slam than hd 650 i think. the bass feels bigger cause of the bigger drivers. the bass seems more impressive, even if its not super boomy. it has a nice tight punch to it.


----------



## Autobat

scolaiw said:


> Well it's just too bad you're in Sydney. Missing out on all the demo opportunities at Addicted to Audio, Jaben and Noisy Motel....
> 
> 
> To answer you question though, HD 800 out of the WA6 is so very sexy.




I like the guys at addicted to audio. They have provided a lot of advice via email and turned me towards my first Amp the MF HPA M1, a great piece of kit!

HD800 are in the running along side the T1s. Ooh the choices, the choices!


----------



## Autobat

scolaiw said:


> More boom boom = 650
> 
> Precise boom boom = 800




Best review I have read for a long time!


----------



## Autobat

So these are the finalists:

HD800
HE-500
LCD2
T1

I'm leaning towards HE-500 or LCD2 as own a set of HD650's and T70's so interested in hearing a different manufacturer, however, the HD800's do get a lot of praise from you guys.

I have a feeling I would not be disappointed with any of them


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





autobat said:


> So these are the finalists:
> 
> HD800
> HE-500
> ...


 
   
  hey...those are the headphones i have! 
   
  get LCD-2!!! they're like uber hd 650s.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





autobat said:


> So these are the finalists:
> 
> HD800
> HE-500
> ...


 

 Thanks, I put a lot of effort into my reviews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 800 definitely sounds a lot tighter and punchier in the bass but in terms of slam and presence I'd still pick 650 over the 800. Interestingly, the LCD 2 is a more natural progression from the 650s, both offer a similar dark and warm signature, but the bass on the LCD 2 is another thing altogether. If anything, I'd say the LCD 2 sounds more like the 650 than the 800!

 But as long as you aren't a stickler for certain sound signatures and keep an open mind, all of them will provide you aural bliss.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

autobat said:


> So these are the finalists:
> 
> HD800
> HE-500
> ...




No Fostex TH900??


----------



## Autobat

We have a late entry into the ring!
   
  They are the most expensive out of the pick - What do they bring to the table over the rest?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

im looking at selling HE-500 soon and buying TH-900, i think they're better than HE-500 and about as good as T1. very fun bassy headphone


----------



## Autobat

Closed too, would be good for my office rig.
   
  Thanks for all the input guys.  I will be crunching the numbers on the weekend for the tax return so if the gods are nice there might be 2 different sets coming my way, if they are not nice, its beans on toast for the next month


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I made up my mind, im buying th-900 next week hopefully! Maybe even end of this week!

He-500 stays for now. Unless trevor ran away with my cable


----------



## tmacb3

Very good choice. Where will you purchase?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

headroom i think.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

dubstep girl said:


> I made up my mind, im buying th-900 next week hopefully! Maybe even end of this week!
> 
> He-500 stays for now. Unless trevor ran away with my cable




$1499 @ Headroom & TTVJ via TH900 forum. Wow, what a great deal...tell us ur impression. I'm concentrated on getting a new amp now. The wallet is taking a beating.


----------



## Problem

Damn with the price reduction, it's tempting to order from the headroom/TTVJ and shipped it here but the LCD-3 still have my interest. Now its whether to spend on a new LCD3 or TH900


----------



## JonasRas

I'm wanting to get a new pair of drive tubes for my WA6, and I'm just wondering what the difference is, in terms of sound, between the stock 6DR7's from Woo, and a pair of NOS RCA 6DE7's. Thanks.


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> I'm wanting to get a new pair of drive tubes for my WA6, and I'm just wondering what the difference is, in terms of sound, between the stock 6DR7's from Woo, and a pair of NOS RCA 6DE7's. Thanks.


 

 Best thing to do is just buy some different tubes and given them a go, every one seems to have different opinions as to what they like and think they hear, i have a heap of tubes for sale still have half that i have not listed yet.


----------



## JonasRas

redcat2 said:


> Best thing to do is just buy some different tubes and given them a go, every one seems to have different opinions as to what they like and think they hear, i have a heap of tubes for sale still have half that i have not listed yet.




I bought a pair of NOS RCA 6DE7's from eBay. Hope I like them.


----------



## Autobat

Exactly what redcat2 said.  No need to jump straight into the expensive tubes either, my first few buys were $10 to $20 pairs and started to try and pick up the subtle differences between different types.  After I found a tube type i liked (6SN7) i then started looking at different manufactures.


----------



## teknikk7

Good advice, I just picked up a Brimar GZ32 and what an amazing tube for $20.  One could easily upgrade rec and driver for under $75 and it would be a huge improvement over stock.   Speaking from a WA6 amp owners perspective.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah. alot of nos tubes are great over stock. i think most current production rectifiers suck especially the stock shuggie 274b that jack includes with the amps. i really like the sylvania 5U4G and philips 5r4gy which are both pretty cheap and really good.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

ok fostex th-900 sounds really good with WA6-SE.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

dubstep girl said:


> ok fostex th-900 sounds really good with WA6-SE.




Nice...me drooling :tongue_smile:


----------



## Dubstep Girl

using 6FD7 and 596, great bass control, absolutely no harshness or distortion, and everything sounds great. finally headphones that don't seem to distort even with pop and rock music. maybe even better than T1. i'm not sure. 
   
  but these definitely have TH-900, much better than the 10% improvement over D7k i mentioned earlier.


----------



## PrTv

Hi guys.
   
  I think I'm a bit late to the game, but here it is, WA6SE with the Princess and 6GL7 upgrade kit. I also swapped in a Furutech 3A Slow-Blow fuse for a good measure.
   
  Here are some pics. ^^

   
  The princess sure looks sexy at night!

   
  They're just hangin' out.

   
  The amp has just around 5Hrs on it, and to tell you the truth it's quite congested and uninvolved ATM. I hope that it will open up after the burn-in. FYI, I tried the demo unit at the store and I did love it (that was with stock tubes) so I hope this one will be better when everything is in place.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

6gl7 can be muddy sounding with sophia especially with hd 650. try stock driver tubes and sophia.

also, burn in does help, my wa6se sounded pretty harsh at first


----------



## Glam Bash

I have a pair of PS-1000 on loan from my local hi-fi dealer. These are not going back. The Woo just loves them. Much bigger soundstage than the HE-500, better extension in the bass n treble. Way more dynamic and detailed too. I would have been hesitant to buy these without trying them first.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





glam bash said:


> I have a pair of PS-1000 on loan from my local hi-fi dealer. These are not going back. The Woo just loves them. Much bigger soundstage than the HE-500, better extension in the bass n treble. Way more dynamic and detailed too. I would have been hesitant to buy these without trying them first.


 
   





   
  i'm gonna buy some myself next year. grados seem to pair well with woo.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> using 6FD7 and 596, great bass control, absolutely no harshness or distortion, and everything sounds great. finally headphones that don't seem to distort even with pop and rock music. maybe even better than T1. i'm not sure.
> 
> but these definitely have TH-900, much better than the 10% improvement over D7k i mentioned earlier.


 
  That's also my combo in the 6 for the Grado/Beyer cans I have.  Solid!


----------



## PrTv

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> 6gl7 can be muddy sounding with sophia especially with hd 650. try stock driver tubes and sophia.
> 
> also, burn in does help, my wa6se sounded pretty harsh at first


 

 Thanks for the suggestion. I tried swapping in the stock drive tubes as you suggested, and suddenly, it changed for the better. The sound was more open and there was better definition. I can't believe Woo even suggests this as the "ultimate" (well, most expensive) upgrade tube for their amp.
   
  Seriously, is this tube any good? Initially I thought it's the best, being that it's the most expensive option, so I grabbed it together with the Princess. As it turned out, this option made the amp sound even worse than the cheap stock drive tubes.
   
  BTW, what's the ultimate drive tube for this amp, especially for HD650, and possibly HD800. I tried the stock tubes (6EW7 & China 240B) with HD800 and hated it, too much sibilant.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

6GL7 is pretty good. its best in terms of power, has the most gain, orthos like hifiman and audeze love it. its sound signature is dark with lots of bass and treble, kinda v shaped. it works well with bright tubes like 596, Mullard GZ34 (this combo might be way too bassy on some headphones), and some other tubes out there. 
   
  however, the sophia has a sound signature thats kinda aggressive yet smooth and it has a full well extended yet slightly bloaty bass. so combined with 6GL7, it becomes a boomy muddy mess, especially with a dark headphone like HD 650. i much prefer stock 6EW7 or 6FD7 for them. the sophia is good  rectifier for them, as well as EML and 596.
   
  6EW7 is pretty good, but only with sophia. with other tubes it becomes thin and bright. my number 1 favorite tube is the 6FD7 (and 6GL7 only with 596 rectifier). the  6FD7 is the most balanced drive tube available. has to be the sylvania one (the westinghouse fat bottle that jack sells is sylvania rebrand, so thats good as well).
   
  for HD 650, almost anything works. except 6DR7, 6GL7, and maybe 6DE7. sophia is a great rectifier for the HD 650s, just check out the 6FD7. the 6EW7/Sophia combo is already one of my favorites though. the 6FD7 tightens up the bass and makes them more dynamic sounding.
   
  my favorite combination for HD 800 would be 6FD7 and a really warm tubey tube like mullard GZ37 or Philips 5R4GY, or maybe 6DE7 with them for a warmer sound as well. lol hard to decide.


----------



## PrTv

Can anyone tell me how much would the burn-in improve the amp's sonic quality?
   
  The amp has now less than 10Hrs with the stock 6EW7s and the Princess, and the amps currently sounds terrible. Well, not that bad but very boring and very narrow dynamic range. Comparing with my DV332 (which is significantly cheaper), the DV332 is better in term of dynamic, smoothness and treble extension. Something must be wrong here, or the amp (together with the tubes) just needs some time to settle down?
   
  Frankly, at the moment, apart from a beautiful look, I really don't get why the amp received all that hype.
   
  In the manual it said the amp needs around 150Hrs to perform at its best. I presume it will be "that" great after that period, right?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

give it a while. i know i was kinda underwhelmed at first, but it did improve quite a bit.


----------



## wfranklin

Until you've put at least 100-200 hours on it, don't consider it "broken in".


----------



## jhljhl

What about the 6em7?


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





glam bash said:


> I have a pair of PS-1000 on loan from my local hi-fi dealer. These are not going back. The Woo just loves them. Much bigger soundstage than the HE-500, better extension in the bass n treble. Way more dynamic and detailed too. I would have been hesitant to buy these without trying them first.


 
   
  By far the most amazing headphones I heard at yesterday's meet.  Second was the TH600...
   
  I wanted to hear the 900 so bad but no one had any...


----------



## Sko0byDoo

teknikk7 said:


> By far the most amazing headphones I heard at yesterday's meet.  Second was the TH600...
> 
> I wanted to hear the 900 so bad but no one had any...




L.A. meet? There was a TH900 in the Beverly Hills room.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> L.A. meet? There was a TH900 in the Beverly Hills room.


 
   
  Aghh, missed it.  I was there real early and left pretty quick, had prior engagement.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

teknikk7 said:


> Aghh, missed it.  I was there real early and left pretty quick, had prior engagement.




It came in kinda late, after lunch may be. Too many ppl were using it , so I didn't have a chance to demo it either


----------



## jhljhl

I read the following here http://save-earth.co/2009/04/30/wooaudio6/
   
  After using, trying, and studying various amps specs, pros, and cons, I have to say, the WA6 is not a good value for the money. I am much better off with a solid state amp at this price range. WA6 is weak, noisy, congested, and poorly designed. One of its’ bad design is the first cap after the rectifier, WA6 uses 330uF cap, that’s way more than a 5U4G can tolerate which is 60uF. Solid state amps like AMB M^3 has much more power output, refined, dead-silent, and trouble free. If one really wants a superb tube amp that is well designed and performs like a champ, there are very few choices, such as: DNA Sonett and Eddie Current tube amps.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i've never heard anyone say WA6 is noisy. maybe a little weaker with some headphones.


----------



## JonasRas

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i've never heard anyone say WA6 is noisy. maybe a little weaker with some headphones.


 
   
  +1
   
  Mine is dead silent, when using the Modi DAC.


----------



## jhljhl

The blogger likes the the wa-6se though http://save-earth.co/2009/10/26/woo-audio-6-se/.


----------



## teknikk7

Quote: 





jonasras said:


> +1
> 
> Mine is dead silent, when using the Modi DAC.


 
   
  +2
   
  I have never heard any noise from my WA6.  I have rolled a number of tubes both rec and drivers.  Using a VDACII via USB.


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





jhljhl said:


> I read the following here http://save-earth.co/2009/04/30/wooaudio6/
> 
> After using, trying, and studying various amps specs, pros, and cons, I have to say, the WA6 is not a good value for the money. I am much better off with a solid state amp at this price range. WA6 is weak, noisy, congested, and poorly designed. One of its’ bad design is the first cap after the rectifier, WA6 uses 330uF cap, that’s way more than a 5U4G can tolerate which is 60uF. Solid state amps like AMB M^3 has much more power output, refined, dead-silent, and trouble free. If one really wants a superb tube amp that is well designed and performs like a champ, there are very few choices, such as: DNA Sonett and Eddie Current tube amps.


 
  Reads trollish.  My WA6 is none of the above.


----------



## jhljhl

Quote: 





bbophead said:


> Reads trollish.  My WA6 is none of the above.


 

 I thought it was unusual - no one seemed to say the same. 
   
  has anyone been concerned that the fat bottle 6ew7s seem too close to the sophia rectifier?


----------



## teknikk7

Anyone try a Brimar GZ32?  I have done side by side testing between it and the 596, and it is very close.  The sound signature is very close, mechanical/analytical. The exception that the 596 goes slightly deeper on the low end.  Easily beats out the Sophia and stock rec that come with the WA6.  Very impressed so far...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

no but they look cool!


----------



## PrTv

Hey guys, how good is Mullard CV378 with the WA6Se?
   
  I saw one on ebay (NOS CV378 Big Glass "Fat Boy" 1952) for about 380$ (the tube is Cryo-Treated). The big glass seems to be a premium version as the standard "tall glass" is a lot cheaper (100$<). What's the difference between the two?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





prtv said:


> Hey guys, how good is Mullard CV378 with the WA6Se?
> 
> I saw one on ebay (NOS CV378 Big Glass "Fat Boy" 1952) for about 380$ (the tube is Cryo-Treated). The big glass seems to be a premium version as the standard "tall glass" is a lot cheaper (100$<). What's the difference between the two?


 
   
  oooh i saw that one too, thats the older CV378 from high wycombe or whatever right? i've been interested in checking it out, but its way too expensive.  its just supposed to be cleaner sounding and better than the regular one, its also much rarer. at that price i would just get a regular CV378 and save money, or check out Philips or Brimar 5R4GY which are cheaper. at the $380 price range, you could just check out the U52 tubes, which are supposed to be very nice


----------



## PrTv

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> oooh i saw that one too, thats the older CV378 from high wycombe or whatever right? i've been interested in checking it out, but its way too expensive.  its just supposed to be cleaner sounding and better than the regular one, its also much rarer. at that price i would just get a regular CV378 and save money, or check out Philips or Brimar 5R4GY which are cheaper. at the $380 price range, you could just check out the U52 tubes, which are supposed to be very nice


 

 Yeah, that's the one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost pulled the trigger but the price + import charge (I don't know when eBay start collecting this as it should be my responsibility to clear the customs when it arrives) + delivery charge to my place make it a whooping 590$. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, well, if it's "that" great, it may be worth it, but with that price I can get me another WA3, so I'd better check with you guys.
   
  So I will look for a generic CV378 then.


----------



## redcat2

Hi,All quick question is it possible for a  6GL7->6DE7 Teflon tube adapter to stop working? If so why what has happened?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i don't think so


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





prtv said:


> Yeah, that's the one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  yeah at 590$ ur only like 200 dollars off from a WE 274B/422A


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





redcat2 said:


> Hi,All quick question is it possible for a  6GL7->6DE7 Teflon tube adapter to stop working? If so why what has happened?


 

 This might sound silly, but did you check the tube? That's the most likely source of the problem. Other than that maybe it was improperly soldered and there was a short? Or one of the pins/receptacle might not be making adequate contact?


----------



## redcat2

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> This might sound silly, but did you check the tube? That's the most likely source of the problem. Other than that maybe it was improperly soldered and there was a short? Or one of the pins/receptacle might not be making adequate contact?


 

 Hi, the tube is fine tried it in the over adapter , the tube lights up but no sound? out of that channel.


----------



## scolaiw

Interesting! Well, if you narrowed it down to an issue with the adapter by keeping the left tube on the left side but swapping the adapter over and noticing the loss of sound on the other channel... I'd say it really could be an issue with the adapter. I'd email Jack (or whoever you got the adapter from) and see what they think and can do for you.


----------



## Autobat

Yup, swap the tubes and see if the lost channel stays on the same side.

 The Woo adaptors come open really easily, just an allen key and you're in.  If you have a multi-meter you can check each male pin to its female side to see where the issue lies.


----------



## Glam Bash

I'm finding the GE 6DR7 to be just right with the PS-1000s, with the HE-500 they were pretty, well bland. The 6DE7s(that I loved with the HE-500s) gives the grados too much of an upward tilt in the treble. I have yet to find 6FD7s that are "right" in the midrange in either phone. Shame cuz I really like the bass and dynamics on those tubes.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

did u try sylvania fat bottle 6FD7?
   
  and ooh i've been wanting to get PS1000 but no1 has them for sell used, i'll probably just end up rebuying RS1i.


----------



## Glam Bash

Sylvania and GE 6fd7s, I have a pair of RCA I haven't tried yet. I figure I should stop swapping tubes until these cans have another hundred or so hours on them, then I will revisit the 6fd7s. Images and textures are quite palpable on the 6DR7s though, funny because these tubes were so blaah on the HE-500.


----------



## jhljhl

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> HD 650, K701/2, LCD-2, Denon D7000, Fostex TH-900, those are the best i've noticed to pair good with WA6-SE. ive heard several other reports of good synergy with these headphones from other members as well.
> 
> T1 isn't very good with WA6-SE, too brittle and SS sounding, HD 800 is decent but requires good tubes, HE-500 as well, lower beyer and grados are good as well but nothing amazing (though i did enjoy the RS1i quite a bit from the WA6-SE).


 

 I find the T1 with WA6 to be really good - I imagine the T1 with the WA2 must be incredible.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

it is!! endgame sound quality imo


----------



## jhljhl

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> it is!! endgame sound quality imo


 
   
  If a budget were around 2k in total- what would be the best set up for listening to 75-80% choral and classical music 20-25% rock jazz etc.  I have a WA6 + Sophia (lots of tubes) and T1 which I enjoy but am just wondering...?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i prefer HD 800 for classical, though T1 rocks better, both great for jazz. 
   
  the WA2 would be better than WA6, but would require tube upgrades to really get the most out of it.
   
  not sure what u could get for 2k though, or if that includes dac or whatnot.


----------



## jhljhl

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i prefer HD 800 for classical, though T1 rocks better, both great for jazz.
> 
> the WA2 would be better than WA6, but would require tube upgrades to really get the most out of it.
> 
> not sure what u could get for 2k though, or if that includes dac or whatnot.


 
   

 Just headphone and amp: ok hd800 + wa2 (over 2k but curious). Thanks!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

u could also just keep the T1 and get the WA2, which i'm sure u'll really like as well. 
  and u would have money left over for tube upgrades


----------



## jhljhl

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> u could also just keep the T1 and get the WA2, which i'm sure u'll really like as well.
> and u would have money left over for tube upgrades


 
   


 Thanks - an upgrade I'll be looking forward to now.


----------



## Problem

Gotten some new toys in the mail today


----------



## Dubstep Girl

fat bottle 6FD7 pair and a mighty 596 with the woo adapter? nice! one of my favorite tube combinations


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> fat bottle 6FD7 pair and a mighty 596 with the woo adapter? nice! one of my favorite tube combinations


 
  The mighty 596 + 6GL7 tubes are interesting combination with the HD800, however the 6FD7 sounds abit too forward for my liking (or maybe I need to burn in longer).
   
  Still awaiting the LCD3 to reach the distributor here and can't wait to try it with the mighty 596


----------



## Sko0byDoo

problem said:


> The mighty 596 + 6GL7 tubes are interesting combination with the HD800, however the 6FD7 sounds abit too forward for my liking (or maybe I need to burn in longer).
> 
> Still awaiting the LCD3 to reach the distributor here and can't wait to try it with the mighty 596



+1 on 6GL7 for HD800s. 6EM or 6AE tubes are good too.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

sko0bydoo said:


> +1 on 6GL7 for HD800s. 6EM or 6AE tubes are good too.




+1

I liked 6gl7 with hd 800, i agree 6fd7 can be bright and forward with hd 800. But very nice with lcd-3, its got transparency and a brighter sound that work well with audeze and he-500 as well


----------



## mcdanderson

Hey guys, I've been reading the past few pages of this thread and I'm trying to figure out which driver tubes I should get. I noticed the WA6-SE & Grado PS1000 combination has come up a few times in various posts, but I haven't found a clear winner for which driver tubes pair the best with the PS1000s. My WA6-SE is now a few months ago and I'm still burning it in (I'd guess it has about 50 hours on it by now). I also have the Sophia Princess 274B rectifier tube, but I've only been using stock tubes so far. I'm wondering which driver tubes will pair best with my Grado PS1000 headphones (using either the stock or sophia rectifier). Thanks!


----------



## Glam Bash

I've been using GE 6dr7 snd RCA 6FD7 with the PS-1000. The 6FD7 are more dynamic and have more bass. I did find sylvania and GE 6FD7 to be too bright. Tubes I prefer with the HE-500s haven't matched up too well with the the Grados. This is all with the Sophia Princess which for me is less forgiving and more transparent than the Philips 5R4GYS I've also used.


----------



## PrTv

Now the amp has around 100-120 Hrs on it, and I must say that it still sounds underwhelmed with my HD650. It’s hard to describe, but I think it just sounds mediocre at best. I don’t know if the amp still needs more time to settle down (some said it needs at least 200-250Hrs to sound its best), but I really doubt that burning in will improve it that much. The tube combination is Sophia 274B + RCA 6EW7. I also tried Sophia + 6GL7 and it sounded even worse with HD650, as Dubstep Girl already pointed out. 
   
This is especially true when comparing it with a china-made DV332 (with Svetlana 6S19P and LM Ericsson 403B) . This $3xx amp sounds BETTER with HD650 than the $1,xxx WA6Se. Apology if this sounds ranting but I really am disappointed with the amp right now. I really want to like it, but if it doesn’t improve after 250 Hrs mark, I’m gonna have to let it go.
   
BTW, this amp made me realize how amazing the Dark Voice is. Note that this is only with my HD650 (with SAA Equinox), as it’s the only can I have now.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





prtv said:


> Now the amp has around 100-120 Hrs on it, and I must say that it still sounds underwhelmed with my HD650. It’s hard to describe, but I think it just sounds mediocre at best. I don’t know if the amp still needs more time to settle down (some said it needs at least 200-250Hrs to sound its best), but I really doubt that burning in will improve it that much. The tube combination is Sophia 274B + RCA 6EW7. I also tried Sophia + 6GL7 and it sounded even worse with HD650, as Dubstep Girl already pointed out.
> 
> This is especially true when comparing it with a china-made DV332 (with Svetlana 6S19P and LM Ericsson 403B) . This $3xx amp sounds BETTER with HD650 than the $1,xxx WA6Se. Apology if this sounds ranting but I really am disappointed with the amp right now. I really want to like it, but if it doesn’t improve after 250 Hrs mark, I’m gonna have to let it go.
> 
> BTW, this amp made me realize how amazing the Dark Voice is. Note that this is only with my HD650 (with SAA Equinox), as it’s the only can I have now.


 
   
  Sorry to hear about that.  This hobby is all about personal taste, if it doesn't work for you, you should try something else.
   
  Sophia + 6GL7/EA/EM sounded great thru my HD800 though.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Sorry to hear about that.  This hobby is all about personal taste, if it doesn't work for you, you should try something else.
> 
> Sophia + 6GL7/EA/EM sounded great thru my HD800 though.


 
   
  +1
   
  i used Raytheon 6EW7 on HD 650 with the sophia and really liked it, but it is all about preference. 
   
  the mighty 596 with 6GL7 was just as good with HD 650 as it was with audeze LCD-2.
   
   
  if it doesn't work though, it just won't work. there was a guy not too long ago who got a WA6-SE coming from a HE-5LE and Lyr, and found it to have problems. i sent him the tubes and he also sent me the HE-5LE to test out and i thought they sounded fantastic out of the WA6-SE, but he found the bass to not be tight enough or something like that, he then tried a burson soloist and had problems with it as well, so yeah, he ended up going back to the lyr.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

really good combo for HE-500. EML 5U4G and Sylvania 6FD7. the bass is nice and full, the sound is rich and warm, and the HE-500 sound sweeter than ever.
   
  more to come later, but i think this is probably the best i've heard the HE-500 so far on the WA6-SE. very clean sounding, and the bass is full and warm, theres almost no wooly or dry sound to the bass, its alot better.


----------



## PrTv

Guys, where is the best place to get some matched pair drive tubes? I think eBay may be the best place to get the rectifier tubes (already ordered some), but a matched pair 6 [EW/DR/FD/EM]7 is hard to come by on eBay. Already tried emailing major tube sellers like TubeWorld, TubeDepot, etc, but they didn't seem to have any in stock (well TubeWorld has some Sylvania 6EW7 but not the other I want).
   
  And where can I buy the USAF 596? The search on eBay only got me this result http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR11.TRC1.A0.Xusaf+596&_nkw=usaf+596&_sacat=0&_from=R40
   
  As you can see, only one seller selling that tube on eBay and it's a pair (I only want 1 tube).
   
   
  I know that this is not a B/S section, but if anyone has some spare and don't mind selling some to me, please send me a message.
   
  BTW, with more hours on it, the amp now sounds better (fuller and more pleasant) I hope that it will get better and better to the point where I don't regret buying it. Well, the system now improves quite a bit, as I've just replaced my old DAC/ USB interconnect with Ayre QB9 DSD and Nordost Blue Heaven. I know that the dac needs 300-500Hrs to be fully broken in, but even day one, I already noticed improvement!


----------



## clowkoy

You can buy power/drive tubes directly from Jack.


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





prtv said:


> Guys, where is the best place to get some matched pair drive tubes? I think eBay may be the best place to get the rectifier tubes (already ordered some), but a matched pair 6 [EW/DR/FD/EM]7 is hard to come by on eBay. Already tried emailing major tube sellers like TubeWorld, TubeDepot, etc, but they didn't seem to have any in stock (well TubeWorld has some Sylvania 6EW7 but not the other I want).


 
   
  6EM7: http://www.vacuumtubesinc.com/
   
  Give Jim a call he has stuff that may not be on the website.


----------



## mike1127

I have a matched pair of Tung-Sol 6EW7 I would like to sell. I forget what I paid for them, so anyone know what a fair price is?


----------



## Glam Bash

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> 6EM7: http://www.vacuumtubesinc.com/
> 
> Give Jim a call he has stuff that may not be on the website.


 
  Ditto, he is very good to deal with by email too, and only 2$ per tube for matched pair. Very reasonable prices.


----------



## rnadell

Just purchased a wa6se at the San Francisco show, happy so far. Posting just to subscribe. 
  Thanks


----------



## PrTv

Thanks everyone, for the info about the tubes.
   
  Welcome to the club, rnadell. Too bad Woo no longer offers any internal upgrade option. I heard that a maxxed WA6SE is significantly superior to a stock one.


----------



## xevman

Just bit the bullet and bought a Wa6, really happy with it so far. Would upgrading the stock 6dr7 driver tubes to 7n7s with tube adapters be viable or are there better options out there? I already have the sophia princess.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





xevman said:


> Just bit the bullet and bought a Wa6, really happy with it so far. Would upgrading the stock 6dr7 driver tubes to 7n7s with tube adapters be viable or are there better options out there? I already have the sophia princess.


 

 7n7s aren't bad. They're a bit of an oddball tube though, because there aren't as many choices for them and sound a bit brighter than a tradition 6sn7.

 I'd go with the 6sn7 adapters, then you can have lots of fun rolling the many well-established (and not too expensive) 6sn7 options.


----------



## rnadell

Thanks for the welcome, I ordered the tube upgrade,6gl7 and sophia. Now the hard part is the wait. 
  While I am waiting I have been contemplating headphones. Three are under consideration and I am wondering what all of you that are experienced think??? The LCD2, HE500 and the T1.
  The T1 was highly recommended to me, I listened to the LCD2 when I purchased the amp and the HE500 was just a third choice. The comfort level of the LCD2 is an issue. I also listened to the HD800's and liked everything except the bright top end. I am currently using a pair of HD600 that are pleasant. 
  What should I do first, tubes, cans ???? I am really trying to not spend to only loose on the resale as funds are not open ended. Thanks


----------



## PrTv

Quote: 





rnadell said:


> Thanks for the welcome, I ordered the tube upgrade,6gl7 and sophia. Now the hard part is the wait.
> While I am waiting I have been contemplating headphones. Three are under consideration and I am wondering what all of you that are experienced think??? The LCD2, HE500 and the T1.
> The T1 was highly recommended to me, I listened to the LCD2 when I purchased the amp and the HE500 was just a third choice. The comfort level of the LCD2 is an issue. I also listened to the HD800's and liked everything except the bright top end. I am currently using a pair of HD600 that are pleasant.
> What should I do first, tubes, cans ???? I am really trying to not spend to only loose on the resale as funds are not open ended. Thanks


 
   
  I've bought 6GL7 and the Princess with the amp, and with my HD650+SAA Equinox, I don't like that combo (6GL7 + Princess). I think it's too congested and it's kinda like too much of everything. Soundstage also seemed to be closed in quite a bit. However, when swapped in the stock tubes ( in my case 6EW7, the amp sang beautifully with HD650). I think you will like 6EW7 + Princess with your HD600.
   
  That's not to say 6GL7 is a bad tube. Dubstep Girl said she liked it with LCD2. I also had a chance to try a pair of LCD2 (Rev2) + Cardas Clear cable with 6GL7 + Princess/ Mullard GZ34, and I "love" this combo. I like the sound signature of Senn 600/650 and LCD2 with this cable and tubes is like the Senn on steroid (better in every single way). LCD2 + Cardas cable is my next thing to buy.
   
  LCD3, BTW, is also great, but if I were to buy it, I would use it in a balanced setup to do it justice.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Yeah 6ew7 better on hd 60. I like 6gl7 with 596 or gz34.

For the lcd-3 i prefer 6FD7 and 596 or sophia. Actually 6FD7 can be used instead of 6GL7 as well if you want a more neutral sound, the 6GL7 has more bass and a little warmer.


----------



## rnadell

Quote: 





prtv said:


> I've bought 6GL7 and the Princess with the amp, and with my HD650+SAA Equinox, I don't like that combo (6GL7 + Princess). I think it's too congested and it's kinda like too much of everything. Soundstage also seemed to be closed in quite a bit. However, when swapped in the stock tubes ( in my case 6EW7, the amp sang beautifully with HD650). I think you will like 6EW7 + Princess with your HD600.
> 
> That's not to say 6GL7 is a bad tube. Dubstep Girl said she liked it with LCD2. I also had a chance to try a pair of LCD2 (Rev2) + Cardas Clear cable with 6GL7 + Princess/ Mullard GZ34, and I "love" this combo. I like the sound signature of Senn 600/650 and LCD2 with this cable and tubes is like the Senn on steroid (better in every single way). LCD2 + Cardas cable is my next thing to buy.
> 
> LCD3, BTW, is also great, but if I were to buy it, I would use it in a balanced setup to do it justice.


 
  Is there a particular brand, vintage power tube to purchase? 
  Thanks


----------



## Dubstep Girl

rnadell said:


> Is there a particular brand, vintage power tube to purchase?
> Thanks




I dont think so, but ppl have a preference to sylvania, tung sol, and even rca sometimes. 

Generally the older versions sound better,but theres not much selection with 6de7, 6ew7, 6fd7, etc tubes, the same kind will sound like another of its kind.


----------



## jhljhl

Quote: 





rnadell said:


> Is there a particular brand, vintage power tube to purchase?
> Thanks


 
   


 For the WA6: With a 650 you should get a mullard gz34 and the 6GL7 sound too forward.  6GL7 sound good with T1's but with the tubier sounding gz37.


----------



## Autobat

I have been unable to take out a pair of Motorola (rebranded Sylvania) 6SN7s, a joy to listen to and not expensive at all at about 30 bucks.


----------



## PrTv

How long does it take for the GZ34 to sound as it should? From what you guys said, it seem to be quite good.
   
  I've just got a used GZ34 (1960, Black Burn factory) it's in excellent condition. Being a used tube, I'm not sure if it even needs any break-in, (I also have no idea how long has the tube been on shelf).
   
  In its first 1-3 hours, with RCA 6EW7, I think it sounds too thick and not as open as the Princess (which had around 70-100hrs on it when the comparison was made). I left the amp on overnight with music on as I also have to burn in the QB9 DSD, and in the morning with around 10 hrs on it, I think it's "a bit" more open but the mid is still too thick for my taste. I think the Princess is almost perfect for me, but it's a bit shy of bass, leaving me wanting a bit more.


----------



## rnadell

So which gz34's are good and how much difference is there in the metal band vs the fat band and the regular band. 
  Is it safe to buy on ebay?  I am up to about page 15 of this forum and it seems that the older the better but has anyone
  really ab'd all the choices? thanks


----------



## silversurfer616

Having sold my black WA6 a while ago,I couldn't resist as this one in silver came up.
  Happy to be back in the club!
  Also,the Woo is an interesting partner to the vintage Pioneer receiver which has the most amazing headphone out and most importantly...tone controls.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> Having sold my black WA6 a while ago,I couldn't resist as this one in silver came up.
> Happy to be back in the club!
> Also,the Woo is an interesting partner to the vintage Pioneer receiver which has the most amazing headphone out and most importantly...tone controls.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

hmmm. so i bought ps1000 and i've been debating on whether or not to switch them for RS1i, they are a small improvement in overall quality, and unfortunately, these are quite bright, even after being burned in for 50+ hours, they're like the SR325is, bright and aggressive.
   
  so unable to get a good tube combination on the WA2 or the WA6-SE, i tried the warmest slowest tubiest tubes i have, the Brimar 5R4GY and the Sylvania 6DE7. and WOW!!! the difference is night and day, the bass is very full sounding now, and the treble really got tamed, they sound like RS1i with wider soundstage now! and alot of the treble glare and grain is gone too! 
   
  i haven't used the brimar 5r4gy on any other headphones because its extremely slow sounding with rolled off highs and really laid back midrange, but seems to work great with the ps1000.
   
  conclusion: i think the PS1000 might be worth keeping. these really need a thick syrupy amp to sound their best though.


----------



## jhljhl

Recommend Lorenz Gz32 with 6gl7s on WA6 with T1s.


----------



## xevman

6fd7 fat bottle or 6rd7? I cant decide after auditioning both the only difference i was able to pick up on was that the 6fd7 has more bass presence and impact


----------



## jhljhl

Quote: 





xevman said:


> 6fd7 fat bottle or 6rd7? I cant decide after auditioning both the only difference i was able to pick up on was that the 6fd7 has more bass presence and impact


 
   
  Yes, that sounds about right but the 6dr7 have better midrange.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I did not like 6DR7s bass at all. Seemed kinda dry and weak


----------



## xevman

Would I be better off purchasing a Beyerdynamic T1 or LCD-2 as an endgame phone to pair with my WA6? Do they synergise well with this amp?


----------



## jhljhl

Quote: 





xevman said:


> Would I be better off purchasing a Beyerdynamic T1 or LCD-2 as an endgame phone to pair with my WA6? Do they synergise well with this amp?


 
  Many prefer the hd650, I think.


----------



## PrTv

Quote: 





jhljhl said:


> Many prefer the hd650, I think.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





xevman said:


> Would I be better off purchasing a Beyerdynamic T1 or LCD-2 as an endgame phone to pair with my WA6? Do they synergise well with this amp?


 
   

 Whilst HD650 is a great cans, one cannot deny that it's not of the same caliber as other top tier headphones like T1 or LCD2 /3.
   
  I think you (xevman) should listen to them to see if you like the sound signature. I myself prefer darker tone and can't stand bright headphones. Used to own a pair of HD800 and tried them with various amps both SE and balanced, but in the end, I couldn't stand its excessive (well, for me) sibilant and ended up selling them. Now I'm using a pair of recabled HD650 with WA6Se and, as the amp fully broken in, I think I love the sound of this combination.
   
  Also had a chance to try LCD2/3 + Cardas Clear with WA6Se and I "LOVE" the sound of them out of WA6Se. It's like HD650 but better in every way. So my next toy will be LCD2+Cardas Clear for sure.
   
  If you want an end-game cans (if there is such a thing), I think you may want to look at something like LCD2/3, HD800, T1, or other headphones in the same caliber. HD650 or other phones in the same class like AKG 702, may not be good enough, and overtime, it may make you craving for more.


----------



## xevman

Will the lcd2 still sound great with the wa6 non se?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

might be slower and lacking in dynamics.


----------



## xevman

Would It still be a viable option? Or should I stick with my hd600s or possibly upgrade to another dynamic can.


----------



## jhljhl

I have the hd600 and a wa6.  It sounds very good with a mullard gz34.  I have the t1's as well but they, imo, need something tubier like a gz37 or princess some added "warmth" - as the wa2 is known for. Though there is a difference between tubiness and warmth and I do not know of the tube combination that adds warmth to the wa6.

 I have a cayin ha-1a and I get the warmth and lushness that is missing though the ha-1a is not an overly warm tube amp.  But don't get me wrong the T1's sound very good with the wa6 but I can see the comments about warmth and lushness that might be missing with the wa6.  With the hd600 you are already have a "warm" headphone to start with.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i like HD 600/650 out of WA6/WA6-SE more than WA2, the WA2 makes them too slow and lush


----------



## xevman

Does anyone have any idea what brand 6FD7s these are? They didnt come in their original boxes. Really brings out the bass presence over the 6DR7


----------



## PrTv

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i like HD 600/650 out of WA6/WA6-SE more than WA2, the WA2 makes them too slow and lush


 
   
  Agree with you. Tried this combination and I think the sound is too smooth, to the point where I think it's boring. WA6Se seems to add more punch to these relatively dark cans. HD800, on the other hand, seems to match better with WA2. I think HD800 is too bright and brittle with WA6Se.
   
   
  Quote: 





xevman said:


> Does anyone have any idea what brand 6FD7s these are? They didnt come in their original boxes. Really brings out the bass presence over the 6DR7


 

 Those look like RCA to me.


----------



## xevman

My current desktop headphone rig, any suggestions for tube rolling options will be readily welcomed. Currently using RCA 6FD7s and Sophia Princess


----------



## silversurfer616

Don't get me wrong and I do like BLACK but I think a better DAC will have more impact than tube rolling.


----------



## xevman

silversurfer616 said:


> Don't get me wrong and I do like BLACK but I think a better DAC will have more impact than tube rolling.




I highly doubt that, the DacMagic 100 isn't that bad of a dac I mean its not like im using something thats very low end, i just can't really justify spending a grand on a dac, also to my ears I couldn't tell the difference between the DacMagic100 and my friends grace design m903. You are bound to notice more audible differences rolling tubes...


----------



## bbophead

Quote: 





xevman said:


> My current desktop headphone rig, any suggestions for tube rolling options will be readily welcomed. Currently using RCA 6FD7s and Sophia Princess


 
  That's a sweet combination.  I did replace the Sophia with a 596, requires an adaptor, and that seems a little better but you're pretty close to ideal, IMO.  I'm also not sure throwing money at a more expensive dac would solve much.  I'm happy with my DacIT.


----------



## xevman

bbophead said:


> That's a sweet combination.  I did replace the Sophia with a 596, requires an adaptor, and that seems a little better but you're pretty close to ideal, IMO.  I'm also not sure throwing money at a more expensive dac would solve much.  I'm happy with my DacIT.




Yeah I really want to try the 596 but i have no idea were to source the adapter from, nor find the tube


----------



## teknikk7

Adapter: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-596-to-5U4G-Vacuum-tube-adapter-socket-converter-/290955174304?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item43be47a1a0
   
  Tube: ???


----------



## xevman

Yeah im starting to feel as though its impossible to obtain the 596. I've been looking everywhere.


----------



## xevman

I just tried my denon d2000s for the first time in a while to listen to some hip hop, tried them on the wa6 expecting them to sound poor and distorted because of the high output impedance of the amp but man I am shocked. With the 6FD7 and Princess the bass presence is incredible and it just seems to be so dynamic and clear, I wouldn't have expected these to sound so good out of a tube amp. My guess is the higher end denon/fostex models pair this well too?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





xevman said:


> Yeah im starting to feel as though its impossible to obtain the 596. I've been looking everywhere.


 
   
  gotta just wait for them to pop up on ebay, theres a guy that sells them every once in a while too, but i haven't seen any in a while.
   
  and i try to grab them too as well


----------



## Problem

Quote: 





xevman said:


> Yeah im starting to feel as though its impossible to obtain the 596. I've been looking everywhere.


 
  As DG said, there's a seller on eBay that pops up once in awhile
   
  for the adapter, I got mine from Woo Audio themselves, perhaps try shoot them an email if there is stock available.


----------



## rnadell

I was looking on ebay for 6dr7's and saw that there are triodes and pentodes. 
  What should I be looking for ? I have a wa6se. thanks


----------



## rnadell

Using 6gl7's and the  Sophia how much noise should be present? I am using 
  T1's. thanks


----------



## bfreedma

Quote: 





rnadell said:


> Using 6gl7's and the  Sophia how much noise should be present? I am using
> T1's. thanks


 
   
  I had a fair bit of noise with that combination - never liked it with any of my headphones.
   
  Pairing the 6gl7s with a USAF-596 eliminated the noise and is my favorite tube combo with LCD3s


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





bfreedma said:


> I had a fair bit of noise with that combination - never liked it with any of my headphones.
> 
> Pairing the 6gl7s with a USAF-596 eliminated the noise and is my favorite tube combo with LCD3s


 
   
  +1
   
  6GL7 and 596 for punchy and fun, 6FD7 and 596 for a more neutral SS kinda sound.
   
  sophia + 6gl7 seems to be too congested and muddy especially with the bloaty bass. both are pretty bassy tubes, so combined, its pretty bad.
   
  btw it seems u have ps1000, whats your favorite tube combo? i find them awfully bright and grainy regardless of what i use.


----------



## rnadell

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> +1
> 
> 6GL7 and 596 for punchy and fun, 6FD7 and 596 for a more neutral SS kinda sound.
> 
> ...


 
  So what does the Sophia go with? I put the stock power tubes back in and got rid of 
  a good percentage of the noise. I did not experience a bloaty bass however the bass was
  not well defined. By the way I am using a tube phono preamp and I am going to explore the 
  tube situation there. With my speaker system it was quiet but headphones are a different cat. 
  Got a love solving problems to stay with tubes.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





rnadell said:


> So what does the Sophia go with? I put the stock power tubes back in and got rid of
> a good percentage of the noise. I did not experience a bloaty bass however the bass was
> not well defined. By the way I am using a tube phono preamp and I am going to explore the
> tube situation there. With my speaker system it was quiet but headphones are a different cat.
> Got a love solving problems to stay with tubes.


 
   
  not sure. i used sophia and 6EW7 and really liked it, though bass wasn't its strong point. it was very forgiving and had little noise.
   
  the WA6-SE unfortunately is not free of noise, this is one of its only real issues, u don't hear it when musics playing though, only when nothing is playing, and usually for me at least, the volume knob would be past the listening level i use, in other words, incredibly loud since i already listen pretty loud.
   
   
  see if theres no interference by ur amp. either from the wall outlet, or if you're near a computer or something (try cupping your hands around the rectifier see if that helps, my sophia would pick up noise if i put it too close to my tv or my pc).


----------



## jhljhl

Quote: 





rnadell said:


> So what does the Sophia go with? I put the stock power tubes back in and got rid of
> a good percentage of the noise. I did not experience a bloaty bass however the bass was
> not well defined. By the way I am using a tube phono preamp and I am going to explore the
> tube situation there. With my speaker system it was quiet but headphones are a different cat.
> Got a love solving problems to stay with tubes.


 
  Have you tried a mullard 5ar4?


----------



## bfreedma

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> +1
> 
> 6GL7 and 596 for punchy and fun, 6FD7 and 596 for a more neutral SS kinda sound.
> 
> ...


 
   
  My favorite tube combo was the sophia and the 6EW7s that came with the unit, but until recently, most of my time has been spent with LCD3s due to the frustration of constantly having to readjust the ear pieces due to the slipping rods on the Grados.
   
  Thanks to your link to locking collars and a whopping $2 investment, I'm listening to the PS1000s more frequently.  I've gotten many tubes in the interim and hope to spend some quality time tube rolling with the PS1000s this weekend to see if I can find a better combo.  I'm also looking for something that will take the edge off the treble.  Love the soundstage of the PS1000s and the reproduction of electric bass but find the brightness forces me to reduce the volume and that only makes the recessed mids more obvious.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

bfreedma said:


> My favorite tube combo was the sophia and the 6EW7s that came with the unit, but until recently, most of my time has been spent with LCD3s due to the frustration of constantly having to readjust the ear pieces due to the slipping rods on the Grados.
> 
> Thanks to your link to locking collars and a whopping $2 investment, I'm listening to the PS1000s more frequently.  I've gotten many tubes in the interim and hope to spend some quality time tube rolling with the PS1000s this weekend to see if I can find a better combo.  I'm also looking for something that will take the edge off the treble.  Love the soundstage of the PS1000s and the reproduction of electric bass but find the brightness forces me to reduce the volume and that only makes the recessed mids more obvious.




Im still considering returning mine and buying RS1i again or just keeping the money for other things and use the beyerdynamic t1 still for rock and whatever music grados are usually good in. The ps1000 are definitely not rockers like the rs1i, they get too bright way too easily. And i feel like theres a lack of presence in the mids, like im just not hearing the same resolutuon as in my other headphones.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Have you guys tried out the hi/low headphone plugs on the amp to see which sounds better for a particular headphone?  I was surprised to find the HT900 and LCD3 sounded really nice on the high plug.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I think they sound pretty similar, i use th 900 on both but been using more on low


----------



## Sko0byDoo

DG,
  
 So with all your TOTL headphones, which one you prefer on the WA6SE?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

right now TH-900 i think, the denon series has great synergy with the WA6-SE. 
  
 also out of all my headphones i've tried on the WA6-SE. my favorite most musical pairings have been the K701 and HD 650 (these just sounding absolutely amazing, yeah mid-fi sound, but great with WA6-SE). and also, the LCD-2. 
  
 i think it'll be TH-900 and LCD-2. not saying LCD-3 cause though they sound great, i feel that the LCD-3 scale higher and could use an even better amp like the GSX2, i'll find out tomorrow and see how it compares to WA6-SE. so far though, i feel LCD-2 paired better with WA6SE and would be one of my preferred listens on the WA6-SE.
  
 the HD 800 are also nice on the WA6-SE, huge soundstage and a very dynamic and detailed sound.


----------



## oxide2k

Hello Forum!
 Purchased used WA6-SE in new condition with stock tubes (NOS International Servicemaster 5AR4 and US RCA 6DE7)
 I love the amp and sound with LCD-2 right out the box!!
 However, HD-650 sound horrible. Very muddied and with no detail. Headphones by themselves sound great! I own Bottlehead Crack headphone amp. They sound great there.
 I am trying to understand is it problem with the amp/tube or something else?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

upgrade tubes


----------



## oxide2k

I ordered Sophia Princess Mesh Plate 274B​today, What power tubes you think work best with LCD-2 and HD-650? Is​1 matched pair of 6GL7/6EM7 plus one pair of 6GL7->6DE7 Teflon tube adapters from Woo site a good set of tubes?​


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Not when combined with sophia. I think 6ew7 for hd 650 and 6fd7 for lcd-2 with sophia would be the way to go


----------



## oxide2k

Any particular 6fd7 brand you suggest? I will keep Bottlehead crack just for HD650. And use WA6 for LCD2.
 Is sophia a good choice? I still can cancel it if it's not


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i have sylvania, im not sure how the others compare, but most should be good, the older the better as always.
  
 sophia is very good with 6fd7 or 6ew7 (this one is better with hd 650)


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Hey DG,
  
 No WA6SE, whatcha gonna do with your 596 collection? (an interested buyer


----------



## Dubstep Girl

sko0bydoo said:


> Hey DG,
> 
> No WA6SE, whatcha gonna do with your 596 collection? (an interested buyer


 
  
 keeping for WA22, if it disappoints, then i will return to the WA2, and perhaps i will sell.
  
 actually no, i'll save them and invest


----------



## Sko0byDoo

dubstep girl said:


> keeping for WA22, if it disappoints, then i will return to the WA2, and perhaps i will sell.
> 
> actually no, i'll save them and invest


 
  
 Well, it's worth a try...
  
 Have fun with the wa22, but I still think you should just have gotten the wa5le.  It would be your end-game amp.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I dont want to roll 300b though.

Also considering stratus, but its 6n1p instead of 6922 and only 5u4g, no gz34 or 274b or mighty 596


----------



## Sko0byDoo

dubstep girl said:


> I dont want to roll 300b though.
> 
> Also considering stratus, but its 6n1p instead of 6922 and only 5u4g, no gz34 or 274b or mighty 596


 
  
 Yeah, that's true, 300b is expensive.  I've heard a Stratus at a meet, sounded really nice with Sophia 2A3.  But that blue, man...I wish Mr North would give you options.   
  
 I'm looking into a 45 amp; either home brew or from EC.  Just grabbed some 45s for about $30/pop so totally ok with that. Hmm, may be able to use the WA6SE psu to power my new 45  so all 5u4g, gz37, 274b, 596 can be used (will have to check the voltage and current first though).


----------



## sprite40

I have this Mullard GZ34 fat base tube with code F31 B9B, it has no hole in center pin and have "import" written on it, i have read somewere that it could be an early US made tube, maybe late 50's? if anybode knows anything about the history of this tube i would realy appreciate it.


----------



## radiomir

Hello WA6ers.  After reading this entire thread, I think I'll finally post.  I have a non SE WA6, currently with stock tubes paired with middling HD595 phones and a middling DACMagic dac, and a very decent Clearaudio Emotion SE TT.  I'm looking to upgrade tubes and cans.  It looks like HD650, T1, LCD-2 can match well with this amp, and I will probably get one of those eventually, but I am also looking for a closed headphone so I can enjoy in my living room while others watch TV.  Any recs in addition to Fostex TH900, which may be too $$$ for me?  TH600?  I mostly listen to indie rock, electronic, and classical.  I also just found out that I have some moderate hearing loss in the upper voice register range (I'm only 30! Why did it feel so good to stick my head in front of speakers when I was a kid?!) and am sensitive to harshness and brightness....
  
 As far as tubes go, I think I'm going to try out an assortment of cheap versions of the power tubes most listed on this thread: 6FD7, 6EM7, 6DE7, 6GL7 and a 5r4gys rectifier to start with.  Anyway, hopefully this thread hasn't died with DubstepGirl ousting her WA6SE.  I'm just getting started!


----------



## Glam Bash

Welcome to WA6(SE)land. I think you will like the 6DE7(the GE has a gorgeous midrange) and 6FD7. I never tried the 6GL7 due to the mixed responses in this thread. I found the 6EW7 too soft in the bass and on top for rock music. 6DR7 are another cheap tube worth trying. They seemed a little unimpressive with the HE-500, but they pair well with my Grados. I think you have the option to use 6SN7 too(with an adapter?). The Philips 5R4GYS is a nice step up from the stock Shuguang rectifier. Got mine for $45 last year, think I've seen prices go up a little since then.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

​


glam bash said:


> Welcome to WA6(SE)land. I think you will like the 6DE7(the GE has a gorgeous midrange) and 6FD7. I never tried the 6GL7 due to the mixed responses in this thread. I found the 6EW7 too soft in the bass and on top for rock music. 6DR7 are another cheap tube worth trying. They seemed a little unimpressive with the HE-500, but they pair well with my Grados. I think you have the option to use 6SN7 too(with an adapter?). The Philips 5R4GYS is a nice step up from the stock Shuguang rectifier. Got mine for $45 last year, think I've seen prices go up a little since then.




Yes glenn makes adapters for 6sn7 since the wa6-se needs a special adapter for that.

The stock shuguang is the worst tube ive ever heard. Any nos tube should be an immediate and noticeable upgrade

6fd7 is the most balanced power tube ive tried


----------



## Dubstep Girl

​


radiomir said:


> As far as tubes go, I think I'm going to try out an assortment of cheap versions of the power tubes most listed on this thread: 6FD7, 6EM7, 6DE7, 6GL7 and a 5r4gys rectifier to start with.  Anyway, hopefully this thread hasn't died with DubstepGirl ousting her WA6SE.  I'm just getting started!




Ill still stay active on this thread! I think the original thread starter left a while ago and only a few people stay active in this


----------



## bbophead

Got nothing to post.  Still uber happy with my WA6 and fav combo of 6FD7, mighty 596, 325i and music, music, music!  Lovin' that vinyl.


----------



## Arcamera

^^^Sweet!


----------



## radiomir

Thinking of trying a 5r4gy from Jim at vacuumtubesinc.com.  He has RCA branded coke bottle and a phillips 5r4gyB (straight sided) that's probably american made.  There is also a philips 5r4gys dutch army nos on ebay delivered from the Netherlands.  
  
 I've seen at least one comment that the RCA version was disappointing compared to only positive comments about the phillips.  Does it need to be phillips?  I could try both the RCA and straight sided phillips from Jim for the same cost as the Dutch phillips model . . .


----------



## Glam Bash

I liked the Philips 5R4GYS more than the RCA 5R4GY(which weren't bad). I wouldn't pay more than $25 for the RCA even if they are JAN.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

radiomir said:


> Thinking of trying a 5r4gy from Jim at vacuumtubesinc.com.  He has RCA branded coke bottle and a phillips 5r4gyB (straight sided) that's probably american made.  There is also a philips 5r4gys dutch army nos on ebay delivered from the Netherlands.
> 
> I've seen at least one comment that the RCA version was disappointing compared to only positive comments about the phillips.  Does it need to be phillips?  I could try both the RCA and straight sided phillips from Jim for the same cost as the Dutch phillips model . . .




How much is the rca version , been looking to try one out


----------



## radiomir

dubstep girl said:


> How much is the rca version , been looking to try one out


 
 It's $30 from Jim, but can be found on ebay for $15 - 20 I think . . .
  
 Jim thinks that the phillips would most likely have been made by RCA in the US anyway, but one of the Philiips ebay listings states production in Suresnes, France.


----------



## radiomir

glam bash said:


> I liked the Philips 5R4GYS more than the RCA 5R4GY(which weren't bad). I wouldn't pay more than $25 for the RCA even if they are JAN.


 
 What did you like more about the Philips?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

radiomir said:


> It's $30 from Jim, but can be found on ebay for $15 - 20 I think . . .
> 
> Jim thinks that the phillips would most likely have been made by RCA in the US anyway, but one of the Philiips ebay listings states production in Suresnes, France.


 
  
 oh i see ebay.
  
 o ok its readily available, i'll have to try it out when i get a new 5U4G/Gz34 amp. im thinking of stratus, but i know alot of the tubes aren't compatible, i'll have to ask.


----------



## GloryUprising

Shhhhh... Jim at vacuum tube Inc is my secret source. Stop spreading his name around or I'm gonna run out of 596s. =x


----------



## Dubstep Girl

gloryuprising said:


> Shhhhh... Jim at vacuum tube Inc is my secret source. Stop spreading his name around or I'm gonna run out of 596s. =x


 
  
 does he still have them, how much?
  
 i bought my tung sol 5998 pairs from them. been thinking of picking up a WE 422A too


----------



## GloryUprising

dubstep girl said:


> does he still have them, how much?
> 
> i bought my tung sol 5998 pairs from them. been thinking of picking up a WE 422A too


 
  
 He gets them in from time to time. Nothing last I asked.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

ah


----------



## Glam Bash

radiomir said:


> What did you like more about the Philips?


 
 Bigger soundstage(which the HE-500 needed), more/deeper bass, and I think the images were more solid too.  Jim at Vacuumtubesinc is good to deal with. I got my RCA 6DR7 in matched pairs from him. $30 is reasonable from a good source, but I see JAN tubes marked up on flea bay and unless its a WWII JAN CRC with double D getters there is no sonic difference I could detect.


----------



## TUBEBO

This is my first post on this old thread as I just purchased a used WA6 from another Head-Fier here a few months ago. It's a older WA6 from 2007 and has the smaller driver tube holes, so I am using a pair of Tubemongers socket savers to allow me the use of a pair of RCA fat bottle top getter 6FD7's. The WA6 has the Pseudo-dual power supply up-grade.  My rectifiers used are a 1957 Amperex Bugle Boy GZ34 and a Tung-Sol 5U4G, 1952 vintage. I also have RCA 6DE7 and Sylvania 6CY7 signal tubes.  My phones are Sennheiser HD600 and Denon AH-D7000.  Sources are CD and vinyl.
  
 For my tastes, I like the RCS 6FD7 and Tung-Sol 5U4G combo the best. Solid punch bass, ( although deep bass drops off a bit ), just a tad warm mid-range with great clarity, and pretty neutral highs with a slight roll off at the very top.
 Dynamics are decent, but not of the range of the Amperex GZ34. Soundstage with the old Tung-Sol is pretty good, side to side, and depth. Overall, I use the HD600 with classical and Jazz - the D7000 with rock and acoustic stuff. The WA6 came with a few other rectifiers, including the Sophia 274b. Although a wonderful tube, I found it not that much to my liking. I purchased the Tung-Sol after reading a few comments about it's neutrality, accuracy, and my prior experience with Tung-Sol tubes.
  
 Based on readings here and a few other sites, I am looking to add a Brimar 5R4GY/CV717 and a Mullard GZ32 to the mix for a bit more warmth on many older symphonic classical recordings I have on vinyl, and some bright CD's. So I'm looking to add some more warmth to the system for those recordings.
  
 I wanted to add this to keep this wonder and informative thread alive.  Anyone here using the Brimar 5R4GY with the 6FD7 fat bottle top getters, and your take on the combo?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

what does an amperex gz 32 look like? 
  
 i tried brimar 5r4gy and 6fd7 fat bottle sylvania on my WA6-SE, the brimar is a very laid back tube, was too slow for me. but its a very nice tube.


----------



## TUBEBO

dubstep girl said:


> what does an amperex gz 32 look like?
> 
> i tried brimar 5r4gy and 6fd7 fat bottle sylvania on my WA6-SE, the brimar is a very laid back tube, was too slow for me. but its a very nice tube.


 
 I will take a photo and post, but it has a black plastic base and the smooth plate structure of the Mullard and Amperex of the late fifties. My research shows it to be a fairly rare tube - the date code is *F30 X7H*, so it's a Philips Sittard Holland plant, 1957 ( August ) made rectifier. It would seem to be the first of the Philips GZ34's made after or during the metal base units. Tubes starting with F30 instead of F31 are quite rare.
  
 On the Brimar, the laid back quality is what I am seeking to help smooth out a somewhat bright and and mid-range forward presentation from a older Signet moving-coil phono cartridge I am using on my turntable. Some older thin sounding and a little ragged on the top vinyl recordings I have could use the added warmth, at the cost of some  dynamics and speed.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

sounds rare. i thought there was only the amperex gz34 bugle boy
  
 and yeah i think u'll find what you're looking for in the brimar.


----------



## TUBEBO

*Dubstep Girl:*
  
 My _apologies! I mistakenly entered GZ32 for the Amperex Bugle Boy instead of the *correct GZ34.* Sorry about that. This comes from being an older timer in my sixties I guess. None the less, the F30 part is the clincher here as most start with F31. The date code is located at the bottom of the tube and is etched in.  I have only found it listed one other time for sale on a tube collector site.  Again, sorry for the confusion. ( I corrected my posts so as not to create more questions )_


----------



## Dubstep Girl

oh ok. its a metal base GZ34 then or the black base one?
  
 just making sure it wasn't some mystery tube thats super rare or anything like that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 even though the amperex gz34 is already a rare tube!


----------



## TUBEBO

Yes, it's a black plastic base GZ34. I've looked all over the web and the F30 1957 code is next to impossible to locate. Boy, don't I wish it was a metal base GZ32, now that would be something
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Thanks for your input on the Brimar 5R4GY. I understand it also has a expansive soundstage and a solid low end which will be great for large orchestral works. Speaking of date codes, the Brimars are a strange kettle of fish when it comes to dating their tubes, at least their consumer line. The military tubes code can be determined, but like the Philips code, their 3 digit date code found on the top of the tube ( if still there ) can mean fifties or sixties.
  
 My RCA 6FD7 signal tubes are the 1969 vintage. Hoping to score some black plate top getter Sylvanias from early sixties. One plus on having to use the tube socket savers to allow fat bottles with the older WA6 is it puts the heat away from the socket and chassis by some distance, always a good thing. I really like what the 6FD7 does for the HD600 in terms of the midrange and bass vs the 6DE7. The Tung-Sol 5U4G rectifier provides a pretty decent even handed smoothness with a very precise midrange and just enough current sag to provide a touch of tube warmth. Sounds pretty good with the Denon 7000's also.  
  
 I had a Cayin HA-1A amp for a few years and the Woo Audio WA6 has much better dynamics and clarity. I'm very happy with it for it's price. Likely I will working my way up the line in years to come


----------



## Dubstep Girl

upgrade to the WA6-SE, its incredibly good! especially for the 600/650s and the denon/fostex series.


----------



## Poltergeist8108

dubstep girl said:


> upgrade to the WA6-SE, its incredibly good! especially for the 600/650s and the denon/fostex series.


 
 It is probably buried in this thread somewhere, what tube combos would you recommend to the HD 800?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

596 and 6gl7, sophia and 6fd7, sophia and 6ew7, eml and 6fd7, umm theres a few others that are good but those will get u started.

Sophia and 6ew7 or 6fd7 cant go wrong though. Eml tube is nice as well with hd 800.


----------



## Poltergeist8108

dubstep girl said:


> 596 and 6gl7, sophia and 6fd7, sophia and 6ew7, eml and 6fd7, umm theres a few others that are good but those will get u started.
> 
> Sophia and 6ew7 or 6fd7 cant go wrong though. Eml tube is nice as well with hd 800.


 
 Thanks, I have the Sofia, and currently use the fat bottle 6FD7. I tried the stock 6EW7 and thought the soundstage a bit constrained and a narrow dynamic range. Perhaps more burn in is needed. I like the 6DR7 as well but prefer the FD7's.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

6fd7 is most balanced tube available.

I thought 6ew7 had a good soundstage and nice smooth south, but it is slow,weaker inbass, and lacks prat/dynamics. I liked 6ew7 with sophia and brighter headphones.

6dr7 is nice not great bass but warm 3d sounding and good soundstage

U probably wont like 6de7


----------



## Norway

radiomir said:


> Hello WA6ers.  After reading this entire thread, I think I'll finally post.  I have a non SE WA6, currently with stock tubes paired with middling HD595 phones and a middling DACMagic dac, and a very decent Clearaudio Emotion SE TT.  I'm looking to upgrade tubes and cans.  It looks like HD650, T1, LCD-2 can match well with this amp, and I will probably get one of those eventually, but I am also looking for a closed headphone so I can enjoy in my living room while others watch TV.  Any recs in addition to Fostex TH900, which may be too $$$ for me?  TH600?  I mostly listen to indie rock, electronic, and classical.  I also just found out that I have some moderate hearing loss in the upper voice register range (I'm only 30! Why did it feel so good to stick my head in front of speakers when I was a kid?!) and *am sensitive to harshness and brightness*....
> 
> As far as tubes go, I think I'm going to try out an assortment of cheap versions of the power tubes most listed on this thread: 6FD7, 6EM7, 6DE7, 6GL7 and a 5r4gys rectifier to start with.  Anyway, hopefully this thread hasn't died with DubstepGirl ousting her WA6SE.  I'm just getting started!


 
  
 If you're sensitive to brightness and harshness I would personally advice against both T1 and TH900, both of which I have owned but sold due to their intense brightness on louder volumes. Yes, I have WA6-SE and tried them both on that with many different tubes, but to no avail. If you're like me and sensitive to those cans the best solution is to use an equalizer. I did that on TH-900 and it helped vastly. However, I did not use equalizer when I had T1, hence I contemplate getting T1 again to play with EQ as they are formidable in most respects, but their brightness kills it for me. Also, I agree with consensus that WA2 is a better amp for T1 than WA6-SE is. I also have WA2.
  
 Since you're sensitive to brightness both HD 650 and LCD-2 are good picks. I still own both of them and they will not be sold.
  
 PS: 1) I got some flame for saying that I found TH900 bright in the TH900 thread so there doesn't seem to be a lot of people who agree with me. 2) I think that people who are sensitive to brightness may be sensitive to different frequency intervals, so just because one person who is sensitive to brightness says something is bright, does not mean that another person who is sensitive will necessarily have the same result.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

+1
  
 WA2 is a much better amp for T1, though TH900 isn't really that bright and pairs well with WA6-SE, i found it warmer than T1 and less fatiguing. of course if you're treble sensitive, you should stick to headphones like audeze, hifiman, and the sennheiser 600/650.


----------



## VandyMan

I've had my eye (ear?) on the WA6-SE for a while. I'm planning to mainly use it with my LCD-2s and my 14 year old HD-600s. I plan to get HD-800s at some point in the future. I have zero interest in tube rolling; I don't have the time or patience.  I've heard the amp with the LCD-2s several times at shows and really like the combo. So, am I making a mistake getting the WA6-SE for these headphones with no intention of changing the tubes? I will buy the best tubes that Woo offers.


----------



## GloryUprising

vandyman said:


> I've had my eye (ear?) on the WA6-SE for a while. I'm planning to mainly use it with my LCD-2s and my 14 year old HD-600s. I plan to get HD-800s at some point in the future. I have zero interest in tube rolling; I don't have the time or patience.  I've heard the amp with the LCD-2s several times at shows and really like the combo. So, am I making a mistake getting the WA6-SE for these headphones with no intention of changing the tubes? I will buy the best tubes that Woo offers.


 
 If you are planning on using the 'best' tubes Woo offers (6GL7/6EM7 + 596 [if available]) will do just fine.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

596 with 6fd7 would be best cause 6gl7 might be too much for hd 600.

Anyways the wa6-se is very good with 300 ohm sennheisers as well as audeze lcd-2. I dont think u will need to tube roll. The 596 and 6fd7 or 6gl7 will be great. If you cant find a 596, the sophia with those tubes is also ok. A little warmer and not as defined, but good enough.


----------



## VandyMan

Thank you!


----------



## radiomir

norway said:


> If you're sensitive to brightness and harshness I would personally advice against both T1 and TH900, both of which I have owned but sold due to their intense brightness on louder volumes. Yes, I have WA6-SE and tried them both on that with many different tubes, but to no avail. If you're like me and sensitive to those cans the best solution is to use an equalizer. I did that on TH-900 and it helped vastly. However, I did not use equalizer when I had T1, hence I contemplate getting T1 again to play with EQ as they are formidable in most respects, but their brightness kills it for me. Also, I agree with consensus that WA2 is a better amp for T1 than WA6-SE is. I also have WA2.
> 
> Since you're sensitive to brightness both HD 650 and LCD-2 are good picks. I still own both of them and they will not be sold.
> 
> PS: 1) I got some flame for saying that I found TH900 bright in the TH900 thread so there doesn't seem to be a lot of people who agree with me. 2) I think that people who are sensitive to brightness may be sensitive to different frequency intervals, so just because one person who is sensitive to brightness says something is bright, does not mean that another person who is sensitive will necessarily have the same result.


 
  
 Thanks for the input.  I've been looking at the HD 650 and LCD-2 as open-ear upgrades to my HD 595s.  I wish the TH900 were more widely available for trial because I think you are right about specific frequency related brightness sensitivity.  Some speakers and headphones that are "bright" don't bother me and some do.
  
 Also, for those using equalizers, are using software equalizers in your media player or a physical unit?
  


dubstep girl said:


> +1
> 
> WA2 is a much better amp for T1, though TH900 isn't really that bright and pairs well with WA6-SE, i found it warmer than T1 and less fatiguing. of course if you're treble sensitive, you should stick to headphones like audeze, hifiman, and the sennheiser 600/650.


 
  
 It looks like earlier posts indicate that HE-500 doesn't play well (or as well compared to 600/650 and LCD-2) with WA6.  I wonder if this is still the case with upgraded tubes?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Yes, i dont think the wa6 can even get half a watt into the he-500s


----------



## bbophead

I wouldn't expect different tubes to give the WA6 any significant power difference.  It does drive my HE-4s well but I reckon that's not the same as an HE-500.


----------



## Norway

radiomir said:


> Thanks for the input.  I've been looking at the HD 650 and LCD-2 as open-ear upgrades to my HD 595s.  I wish the TH900 were more widely available for trial because I think you are right about specific frequency related brightness sensitivity.  Some speakers and headphones that are "bright" don't bother me and some do.
> 
> Also, for those using equalizers, are using software equalizers in your media player or a physical unit?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're welcome. 
  
 I use Equalizer APO which is open source and has an unlimited number of bands which gives extreme flexibility. You create each setting in a txt file. It can be a bit daunting, but it is pretty straight forward and very easy if you just use a template and adjust it to your liking.


----------



## Xtri

I just bought HE-500, and I am considering the WA6-SE, do you guys think it will drive it well and be a kick ass combo with the HE-500?


----------



## Poltergeist8108

xtri said:


> I just bought HE-500, and I am considering the WA6-SE, do you guys think it will drive it well and be a kick ass combo with the HE-500?


 
 I find it an excellent comination IMHO, drives it with authority. With a Sofia Princess and a couple of fat bottle 6FD7's (with some burn in) you wont regret it!


----------



## Glam Bash

I've never found a 6DE7 the HE-500 doesn't like either, not as dynamic sounding as the 6FD7(nothing is), but I give it an edge in the midrange.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

xtri said:


> I just bought HE-500, and I am considering the WA6-SE, do you guys think it will drive it well and be a kick ass combo with the HE-500?




I felt like you got the most out of using the 6fd7 tubes, the others are not powerful enough. Anyways the wa6-se is good with he-500 and the right tubes.

Anyways, also consider the wa7, jack woo says it drives the he-500 better than wa6se


----------



## bassboysam

Hry guys I recently got a WA6 and initially I am finding it a bit too aggressive in the upper mids. Snare drums and female vocals are sounding too bright with my RS1 and AD2KX. I swapped in a JJ GZ34 and it was a bit better than the stock tube (sovtek?). The driver tubes are RCA 6FD7s. I was wondering in your experience(s) what tube combo would warm up those mids?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

bassboysam said:


> Hry guys I recently got a WA6 and initially I am finding it a bit too aggressive in the upper mids. Snare drums and female vocals are sounding too bright with my RS1 and AD2KX. I swapped in a JJ GZ34 and it was a bit better than the stock tube (sovtek?). The driver tubes are RCA 6FD7s. I was wondering in your experience(s) what tube combo would warm up those mids?


 
  
 all GZ34 tend to be forward and not very warm.
  
 try 5U4G or 5R4GY


----------



## bassboysam

dubstep girl said:


> all GZ34 tend to be forward and not very warm.
> 
> try 5U4G or 5R4GY





Good to know. Thanks

And those are drop in replacements?


----------



## Glam Bash

dubstep girl said:


> I felt like you got the most out of using the 6fd7 tubes, the others are not powerful enough. Anyways the wa6-se is good with he-500 and the right tubes.
> 
> Anyways, also consider the wa7, jack woo says it drives the he-500 better than wa6se


 
 I never have the volume above 10 o'clock with the 6DE7. you must be a headbanger
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I like both types with the HE-500 for different moods/music. The GE 6DE7/HE-500 pairing is fantastic on vocals.


----------



## Xtri

Well, I bought the WA6-SE and the HE-500 now, just waiting for them to come. I feel like a little child waiting for his christmas presents.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

glam bash said:


> I never have the volume above 10 o'clock with the 6DE7. you must be a headbanger:tongue_smile: . I like both types with the HE-500 for different moods/music. The GE 6DE7/HE-500 pairing is fantastic on vocals.




Oh it gets loud enough but i notice a lack of dynamics and it tends to reach the clip point much easier. Kinda like a he-6 lacking power but getting loud enough and calling it "ideal" when its really just barely enough


----------



## Dubstep Girl

bassboysam said:


> Good to know. Thanks
> 
> And those are drop in replacements?




Yes


----------



## Glam Bash

xtri said:


> Well, I bought the WA6-SE and the HE-500 now, just waiting for them to come. I feel like a little child waiting for his christmas presents.




Tube rolling is cheap on this amp. Check out Jim at vacuumtubes.com. If you don't see what you want on his website just email him. If you request matched pairs its 2$ per tube. There isn't much on ebay, but these tubes are readily available. I assume its because fleabayers would rather sell megabucks tubes.


----------



## Xtri

Finally my WA6-SE has arrived and it looks DELICIOUS. 
 Time to try it out!


----------



## gameboy

^^ Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Xtri

Anyone got some recommendations on tubes? Bass impact is important  I got some help from Dubstep Girl, recommended 6FD7, I have a couple of Philco 6FD7 but I think one of them is faulty. When I "tap" on the side of the amp I can hear feedback the right channel, if I switch the drivers I hear it on the left side.
  
 Currently testing out the a couple of Rogers 6DR7, they were a little bit brighter then the Philco 6FD7 I think but got a mean punch 
  
 Oh and I am using the Tung Sol 5U4G Rectifier currently, also have the stock and RCA 5V4G.
  
 Here's a list of my drivers:
 Philco 6FD7 (faulty?)
 Rogers 6DR7 (rebranded Sylvania)
 GE 6DE7 (got 6 of those, lol)
 GE 6EW7
 RCA 6EW7
 RCA 6DE7
 Raytheon 6DE7


----------



## bbophead

I still prefer 6FD7.  Maybe a tube damper or ring on your driver tubes would kill the microphonics.  I've used these to good effect:  http://herbiesaudiolab.net/compare.htm


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah i would try and find a good pair of sylvania 6fd7 fat bottles.
  
 the 6fd7 are by far the best tube for the wa6-se, if i rebought the wa6-se, i would probably ask jack to optimize the wa6-se for the 6fd7 and maybe even if i limit my tube rolling options, to have it optimized specifically to work for that tube since it sounds by far the best.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

dubstep girl said:


> yeah i would try and find a good pair of sylvania 6fd7 fat bottles.
> 
> the 6fd7 are by far the best tube for the wa6-se, if i rebought the wa6-se, i would probably ask jack to optimize the wa6-se for the 6fd7 and maybe even if i limit my tube rolling options, to have it optimized specifically to work for that tube since it sounds by far the best.


 
  Black gate/RK50/Vcap


----------



## Dubstep Girl

sko0bydoo said:


> Black gate/RK50/Vcap


 
 it'll end up costing as much as a WA5LE then.


----------



## bassboysam

Hey folks, is it normal to hear a slight hum from the WA6? Not through the headphones but the amp itself.


----------



## bbophead

bassboysam said:


> Hey folks, is it normal to hear a slight hum from the WA6? Not through the headphones but the amp itself.


 
 Mine's dead quiet, inside and out.
  
 Dunno.


----------



## gameboy

Mine's dead quiet too, better have your amp checked.


----------



## bassboysam

After a bit more attentiveness I realized that the humming is only for a few seconds at power up. After that i can't hear any noises. I think it's ok....


----------



## Glam Bash

xtri said:


> Anyone got some recommendations on tubes? Bass impact is important
> 
> I would look at your rectifier for this. I found 5r4gy(s) to have more bass punch, but the sophia to have more quantity and extension if you want to spend the dough. My mullard black base GZ34 has more linear and extended bass than the sophia, but I wouldn't call it punchy in the midbass. I switch between the mullard and the 596 if I run 6FD7. I tried a tung sol 5ug with my rig, but found it pretty blah. Strange, because its a highly recommended 5UG. Also, I would stear clear of the 6EW7 if you want bass.


----------



## Xtri

Got the TH-600 today. Didn't notice it with the HE-500 but it seems I have ground looping issues  **** me... Whining when I move the mouse and humming sound in the background.


----------



## Xtri

glam bash said:


> xtri said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got some recommendations on tubes? Bass impact is important
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the tips man, currently I have to get everything working 100%, so I will save this and other tips and check it out again when I got everything working


----------



## Sko0byDoo

xtri said:


> Got the TH-600 today. Didn't notice it with the HE-500 but it seems I have ground looping issues  **** me... Whining when I move the mouse and humming sound in the background.




I had a humming before, it may not be the same as your situation. Are you running usb from computer? Try optical. My source's ground somehow got mixed with the computer ground. This problem would be more pronounced on high eff. 'phones. There is a solution but it costs quite a bit so I haven't tried it out.


----------



## Xtri

I'm running RCA from WA6-SE to the Asus Xonar Essence STX. Can't run optical.


----------



## Xtri

Can a "faulty" recitifer cause balance problems? Meaning right side has more sound then left?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

xtri said:


> Can a "faulty" recitifer cause balance problems? Meaning right side has more sound then left?




Doubt it. Rectifier should supply the same to both sides, should affect both. Decent RCA cable? Badly shielded cable can pick up RF interference.


----------



## punit

I have Beyer T90's & WA6, with Sophia 274B + 6FD7. I wanted a slightly warmer sound (without affecting the bass), with smoother highs.  I was considering the 6EW7 or 6GL7.
  
 Has anyone tried any of these two tubes with T90 or T1 ?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

maybe a WA2 would be a better option for that. 
  
 you can try 6ew7 though, its warmer than 6fd7.


----------



## punit

The only reason I didn't buy the WA2 is bcos I have other low impd HP's.


----------



## punit

Ordered 6EW7's, wanted to buy a pair of socket savers for the WA6 so I don't damage them by regular tube rolling, will these fit ? :
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOVIB-Socket-Saver-with-Vibration-Redu-Plug-Play-9-pin-B9A-NOT-Made-in-China-/161065066374?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item258039df86


----------



## Dubstep Girl

WA6-SE tube rollers read!!!! just posted this, finally got it done.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694525/dubstep-girls-massive-5ar4-5r4-5u4g-rectifier-review-comparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Good stuffs, DG!  Will read more at home tonight. You make me want to pull the trigger on 422A.  More holes in the wallet 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

that GZ32 i mentioned is pretty good too and only 60$


----------



## PrTv

Has anyone tried LCD-X?
  
 I'm thinking about getting one (the phones) and need to know whether it plays well with WA6Se.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yes they all, all audeze i've tried on WA6-SE have worked very well


----------



## BrahmaDogAlpha

I have joined the club. Ordered a set of 6EW7's also.


----------



## bbophead

Congrats!  WA6 all the way.


----------



## earthpeople

So I picked up a WA6 recently, just arrived today. Came with the stock tubes as well as a pair of Pinnacle 6DR7 and Raytheon 5U4GB. 
 I knew this thing was heavy, but I was still surprised when I actually had it in my hands haha
  
 Using the stock rectifier with the 6DR7s right now, gonna sit down for an extended session here in a bit!


----------



## bbophead

earthpeople said:


> So I picked up a WA6 recently, just arrived today. Came with the stock tubes as well as a pair of Pinnacle 6DR7 and Raytheon 5U4GB.
> I knew this thing was heavy, but I was still surprised when I actually had it in my hands haha
> 
> Using the stock rectifier with the 6DR7s right now, gonna sit down for an extended session here in a bit!


 
 Not only do they sound great, the build is amazing.  Definitely get your money's worth.
  
 Congrats.


----------



## PrTv

prtv said:


> Has anyone tried LCD-X?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one (the phones) and need to know whether it plays well with WA6Se.


 

 Referring to my own post about the LCD-X. Well I've just got the headphones and will post here for the record that, like Dubstep Girl said, the amp pairs beautifully with this headphones. Even with 0Hr on it, the headphones sounds wonderful (and already surpasses my veteran HD650 + SAA Equinox cable). FYI, here is my tube combination Rectifier: the Princess / Drive: Pinnacle 6DR7. I'm sure that with better rectifier like USAF 596 or GEC U52, the cans would even sound better!
  
 If anyone also use this headphones with WA6Se, please share your tubes combination and type of music you usually listen to.
  
 BTW, if anyone knows where I can find some USAF 596 tubes (tried eBay but no one sells it ATM), please let me know.


----------



## Sonicmasala

Yeah me too looking for the USAF 596 for my WA6SE. Dupstep Girl's recommendation is always spot on.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

lol thanks.
  
 the 596 was definitely my favorite tube with the WA6-SE especially with HD 650/LCD-2
  
 i might be selling some 596 soon... unfortunately i won't ship overseas otherwise i'd sell to you


----------



## andyschaub

Hi,
  
 Sorry to appear out of nowhere, but I have a Woo WA6-SE and am having some problems with my tubes. It's mainly the driver/output tubes. I have what the Woo website describes as the top of the line tubes for the amplifier along with the necessary pin adapters. Unfortunately, the tubes--though very good--have become microphonic and I hear a consistent, low-level crackling noise through my headphones (many, but mostly Fostex TH-900's) that is JUST loud enough that I can't really tolerate it. So I'm looking for recommendations on other tubes that will sound good but not become so microphonic that they start making a crackling or humming noise, even if I have to take the pin adapters out of the equation. I should mention that I used to use the Sophia Princess mesh plate rectifier tube, which is very pretty, but based on measurements doesn't really put out enough power to drive the amplifier properly. So I replaced it with an NOS Sylvania 5U4, which provides ample power and makes the amplifier sound richer.
  
 Thanks very much,
 Andy


----------



## PrTv

andyschaub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to appear out of nowhere, but I have a Woo WA6-SE and am having some problems with my tubes. It's mainly the driver/output tubes. I have what the Woo website describes as the top of the line tubes for the amplifier along with the necessary pin adapters. Unfortunately, the tubes--though very good--have become microphonic and I hear a consistent, low-level crackling noise through my headphones (many, but mostly Fostex TH-900's) that is JUST loud enough that I can't really tolerate it. So I'm looking for recommendations on other tubes that will sound good but not become so microphonic that they start making a crackling or humming noise, even if I have to take the pin adapters out of the equation. I should mention that I used to use the Sophia Princess mesh plate rectifier tube, which is very pretty, but based on measurements doesn't really put out enough power to drive the amplifier properly. So I replaced it with an NOS Sylvania 5U4, which provides ample power and makes the amplifier sound richer.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Andy,
  
 So you have the problem with drive tubes or rectifier tube?
  
 From what you described it looks like the problem is from the drive tubes and I believe those tubes are faulty and should be replaced under warranty. If you ordered them from Woo, just let them know and they'll replace your faulty tubes with good ones. Since you didn't say which tubes you use but you mentioned the adapters, I guess the tube is 6GL7? I also have those tubes from Woo and with my HD650 / MX985 and LCD-X, those tubes are dead silent with no hum or cracking sound whatsoever (BTW noise floor is surely higher due to the nature of high gain tubes). So I'm sure replacing them with a new set would fix this problem.
  
 About the rectifier, I also use the Princess and now still use it. I'm not exactly sure what you mean about not having power to drive the amp properly, as, based on my experience with HD650 and LCD-X, I don't find that the amp (with the Princess) lacks any power to drive them at all. As you said your main headphones is TH900, (25Ohms, which is very close to LCD-X (22Ohms), I found that the amp, with the Princess, has plenty of power to drive my LCD-X out of the low impedance output, so I'm really surprised when you said the Princess didn't put out sufficient power to drive the amp.
  
 If you want to find upgrade rectifier tubes, I suggest reading Dubstep Girl's terrific thread here http://www.head-fi.org/t/694525/dubstep-girls-massive-5ar4-5r4-5u4g-rectifier-review-comparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread


----------



## bbophead

andyschaub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to appear out of nowhere, but I have a Woo WA6-SE and am having some problems with my tubes. It's mainly the driver/output tubes. I have what the Woo website describes as the top of the line tubes for the amplifier along with the necessary pin adapters. Unfortunately, the tubes--though very good--have become microphonic and I hear a consistent, low-level crackling noise through my headphones (many, but mostly Fostex TH-900's) that is JUST loud enough that I can't really tolerate it. So I'm looking for recommendations on other tubes that will sound good but not become so microphonic that they start making a crackling or humming noise, even if I have to take the pin adapters out of the equation. I should mention that I used to use the Sophia Princess mesh plate rectifier tube, which is very pretty, but based on measurements doesn't really put out enough power to drive the amplifier properly. So I replaced it with an NOS Sylvania 5U4, which provides ample power and makes the amplifier sound richer.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, I don't base my listening on measurements.  Does it do the job or not?
  
 Love my Princess with Grados but use the 596 instead.
  
 Herbie's tube dampers might help with the microphonics.  Are the 900s real efficient or what?
  
 I like 6FD7s in the power/line stage.


----------



## Frank I

I am  goging to use some of the upgraded tubes soon in the WA 6SE and drop a RCA 5U4 G in there


----------



## Dubstep Girl

frank i said:


> I am  goging to use some of the upgraded tubes soon in the WA 6SE and drop a RCA 5U4 G in there


 
  
  
 be sure to try the mighty 596!!


----------



## Sonicmasala

dubstep girl said:


> lol
> 
> the 596 was definitely my favorite tube with the WA6-SE especially with HD 650/LCD-2
> 
> i might be selling some 596 soon... unfortunately i won't ship overseas otherwise i'd sell to you




U might want to reconsider that!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

woo owners looking for some tubes, i'm getting rid of most of my collection. 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/696308/huge-tube-sale-5ar4-5r4-5u4-274-rectifiers-6as7g-6080-power-tubes-and-6sn7-6f8g-drivers


----------



## Frank I

DG I sent you  a PM


----------



## Dangcaonguyen

I am using the WA6se with the HE-500. Could someone tell me of which input jack should i plug the hp in. Low or high?
Thanks.


----------



## gameboy

I use the HIGH out with my HE 500.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank I

dangcaonguyen said:


> I am using the WA6se with the HE-500. Could someone tell me of which input jack should i plug the hp in. Low or high?
> Thanks.


 
 My suggestion would be to use both jacks and then see which one you prefer the most.  I use the low for low impedance headphone shut many do prefer it the other way around. No right or wrong for them.


----------



## PrTv

dangcaonguyen said:


> I am using the WA6se with the HE-500. Could someone tell me of which input jack should i plug the hp in. Low or high?
> Thanks.


 

 Though I don't have the HE500, based on its spec (38 Ohms), I believe you would get better sound out of the low impedance output jack.
  
 I tried the LCD2, LCD3 and LCDX with both high and low impedance outputs and found that those cans sounded better out of the low impedance output. Since both HE series and LCD series are Planar, I think the result should be the same (shouldn't it?). BTW, I think the best way is to try both outputs and stick with the one that sounds best. There is no adverse effect to the headphones physically whether you use low or high outputs.


----------



## Dangcaonguyen

Thanks,
It like its sound with the high and just want to be sure it does not damage both headphone and the amp.


----------



## punit

Was using the Sophia + 6FD7 on my WA6 (after trying the stock 6DR7 & 6EW7) as I liked the bass & soundstage better on them. Then tried on a pair of Tung-Sol Black Plate FAT D Getter 6SN7 GTB Tube (with the 6SN7GT adapters of-course). Wow, distinct increase in soundstage, Mids are better & Highs are so much smoother, Bass is same (if not a smidge better). This has prompted me to order the Sophia Electric Grade A 6SN7 tubes. The cost of tubes is now nearly equal to the cost of the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Frank I

http://234mono.com/
 Our new website microsite  is working now. The website will be completed in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## amdj

Hi Head-Fi,
  
 I had some questions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
  
 My WA6 is coming in the mail today. It will be my first tube amp. I will be using these with some new HD650s that just came in. I will be using an AK100 as a DAC. The type of files I mainly will use for this setup are 24/96 and 24/192 FLAC files.
  
 Since I am new to tube amps, I plan on upgrading the tubes.
  
 Would the "1950's Vintage NOS NIB Mullard 5AR4 / *GZ34* F31 Dual D Getter Vacuum Tube1950's Vintage NOS NIB Mullard 5AR4 / GZ34 F31 Dual D Getter Vacuum Tube {C}" be a good first choice? I copied and pasted the name from eBay...not sure if Head-Fi permits direct links. I'm assuming this is for the rectifier tube, and that the GZ34s would fit directly into the WA6 without any adapters required? I'd appreciate if anyone can clear this up before I drop $150 on a tube...
  
 I plan on sticking with the stock RCA 6DE7 for now.
  
 The type of music I listen to are mainly:
 1) 70-80s pop (ex: Carole King, Sade)
 2) Hip Hop (ex: Dr. Dre, Biggie Smalls)
 3) Metal (ex: Tool, Lamb of God)
  
 Thanks in advance!
  
 Edit: If it makes any difference, I also plan on using this amp with some Westone W4s, UE TF10s, and Westone UM2s for closed headphone use as well as an IEM experience for when it gets noisy at my place.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Its directly compatible. The metal base version is very nice as is the fat base version. The 1950s are good.

I like it best with the 6fd7. Good bass, PRaT, and dynamics. It is a forward sounding tube thsts kinda SS sounding. Good overall tube.


----------



## amdj

Thanks Dubstep Girl. Very informative.
  
 Now I've seen prices ranging from ~$120-$250+ for the GZ34.
  
 Would $150 be a decent price for a NOS GZ34 tube manufactured from the 50s?
  
 I'm very excited to get a home setup...I've been an "IEM" kind of guy since 2003.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

if its the fat black base or the brown base versions, i would say yes. 
  
 for metal base, that would be a steal.


----------



## andyschaub

Well, I don't really base my listening on measurements but there are certain electrical properties that you can't ignore. If a tube doesn't provide enough power for the circuit as a whole, then it's kind of a nonstarter. In any case, yes, the TH900's are extremely efficient and I think my "crackling" sound may have more to do with overall gain than with microphonics. So I'm currently using an NOS Sylvania 5UR as the rectifier tube and some used RCA 6DE7's as the driver/power tubes. I'm looking for an NOS pair of something similar. The current result is a much cleaner sound with good bass and overall dynamics and no "crackling" sound at all. In fact, I'm listening right now to a John Abercrombie CD ("39 Steps") running through an Audio Note DAC 4.1x Balanced Signature into my WA6-SE with said tubes and then through a pair of Denon AH-D5000's modified with Moon Audio Black Dragon cabling, and am getting a very "tubey" sound that reminds me a lot of the Audio Note sound in general, using my AN-E SEC/Silver loudspeakers as a point of reference. It's definitely the case the Sophia Princess mesh plate rectifier tube is a (a) prettier than my Sylvania and (b) gives me a sense of a wider soundstage, but if I really wanted to get an ultra-clear sound with a super-wide soundstage and perfect image placement, I would probably go with a solidstate headphone amplifier, like the Bryston BHA-1. There's nothing wrong with that. It's just not the sound I'm looking for. I have a Blossom Blo-0299 solidstate balanced headphone amplifier with an auxiliary power supply driving a pair of balanced, Silver Dragon Sennheiser HD-800's that I use in my home office system for mastering high-resolution files and downsampling them to work with my Audio Note DAC, but I also have a Tri TRV-84HD tube headphone amplifier driving a pair of Audio Note AN-SPx modified AKG K701's that I use more for listening than for mastering again in my home office system.


----------



## jaiemm

New owner of WA6SE checking in… A christmas present to self, and still in the burn-in stage with the stock tubes. (or should I say, still saving up for tube upgrade) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Btw, I’m new here and this is my first post. Too bad I can't post pics. Probably due to some restrictions on new members. Oh well...


----------



## Xtri

Congratulations! 
 It's a great amp! I got it in November and I am now getting a couple of new rectifiers, EML 274B Mesh and EML 5U4G Mesh. I currently have a pretty decent collection of tubes that came with it from the guy I bought it with (they were pretty great starting tubes). Oh and I also got a couple of 6FD7 drivers that I am waiting on  The 6FD7s that I got with him were defect. They work but one of the tubes picks up a lot of noise.
  
 I am currently using it with HE-500 and LCD-2, I got the LCD-2 on monday and man it's a very good combination with this amplifier. Which headphones are you using with it?


----------



## jaiemm

I'm using it with LCD-2 rev 1 as write this. I also have Grado 325is. I'm eyeing on the SP247B+6FD7 combo but that will have to wait for a while. My wallet is still hurting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would love to get the mighty 596, but it's almost impossible to find.


----------



## Frank I

jaiemm said:


> New owner of WA6SE checking in… A christmas present to self, and still in the burn-in stage with the stock tubes. (or should I say, still saving up for tube upgrade)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats  and welcome to Headfi if you need any assistance there are some great people her eon Headfi for you to get information from


----------



## Problem

jaiemm said:


> I'm using it with LCD-2 rev 1 as write this. I also have Grado 325is. I'm eyeing on the SP247B+6FD7 combo but that will have to wait for a while. My wallet is still hurting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Mighty 596 just pops up time to time on eBay, just not all the time unfortunately. Currently enjoying Mullard GZ34 black base / Mighty 596 combination with Raytheon 6EW7 with the HD800 specifically, quite smooth treble without being harsh and slightly bigger soundstage compared to the Sophia 274B but that's just me


----------



## jaiemm

frank i said:


> Congrats  and welcome to Headfi if you need any assistance there are some great people her eon Headfi for you to get information from


 
 Thanks for the warm welcome Frank! Since you've mentioned it, I'd like to ask anyone who has 6FD7. I've seen photos of a regular (slim I suppose) and a fat tube, which one is better? TIA.


----------



## Frank I

The Fat bottle tubes are very nice. The sound is always subjective from listener to listener .   They are not that expensive so trying both tubes is a good option.


----------



## DaveUpton

Well - my first replacement of tubes will be a pair of NOS RCA 6GL7's and a NOS Mullard GZ32. Here's hoping it sounds good with my T90.


----------



## Frank I

Please let us know how you like that tube combination.  Looking forward to your impressions,


----------



## Dubstep Girl

daveupton said:


> Well - my first replacement of tubes will be a pair of NOS RCA 6GL7's and a NOS Mullard GZ32. Here's hoping it sounds good with my T90.


 
  
 the GZ32 is a very nice tube. don't know how they will pair with the 6GL7 though. i'm actually surprised the gz32 is still so readily available and cheap, it sounds almost as good as the U52, maybe a little less airy, but the tonality and transparency is really good.


----------



## DaveUpton

I only chose the 6GL7 due to it's strong recommendation on here. What have you paired the GZ32 with in terms of driver tubes?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I would choose 6FD7 or 6GL7, i did not try the GZ32 with WA6-SE unfortunately.
  
 I would still overall choose the 6FD7 though. the 6GL7 is a unique tube that is one of the better sounding for the WA6-SE, but its best paired with the 596 since it adds bass and smoothens the sound a bit. it can be a little muddy and dark at times though cause its a colored sounding tube, i do not know how it will pair with GZ32. 
  
 the 6FD7 is the most neutral and has the most balance out of all the WA6-SE tubes, I would consider that one the best. with the 6GL7 being possibly better depending on the setup.
  
 other than that, the only other tube i would consider is the 6EW7, smooth huge soundstage and good clarity, warm forgiving tube, but does have rather light bass at times. this one is my next favorite.
  
 i do not care much for 6DE7 (warm but lacking control and depth) or 6DR7 (shouty and too warm with weak bass)


----------



## DaveUpton

6FD7 seems easy to get. Have you tried various brands?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

nop just sylvania fat bottle my experience with the wa6-se drivers shows that RCA tubes sound a little different but the rest seem to all sound the same.


----------



## PrTv

Just got these from my friend who, a long time ago, moved to something much-much-much better (a better amp).
  

  
 Now I'm using the Princess with RCA 6EW7. My friend said these Raytheon sound a lot better. Will swap them in to see if I like them better than my current setup. BTW, the phones is LCD-X with Silver Dragon cable.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

he gave u a free metal gz34? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 btw the raytheon 6ew7 sounded similar to sylvania but i think the raytheon was slightly better. i used them alot when i had sophia for rectifier and it worked very well for pretty much every headphone except audeze (6FD7 for these!)


----------



## PrTv

dubstep girl said:


> he gave u a free metal gz34?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL it's not for free, but he gave it to me so I can try first. If I happen to like it, he would then sell it to me for about 200$.


----------



## jaiemm

I'm finally able to post a photo. Meet my WA6SE! Nothing fancy, just stock tubes for now. I thought I'd post one to keep thread burning. Will try post more soon.
  
 Happy viewing!


----------



## bbophead

jaiemm said:


> I'm finally able to post a photo. Meet my WA6SE! Nothing fancy, just stock tubes for now. I thought I'd post one to keep thread burning. Will try post more soon.
> 
> Happy viewing!


 
 Beauty.  Congratulations!


----------



## Khragon

Hi guys,
  
 Quick question, can both headphone jacks be used simultaneously?  Any degradation in performance?
 I plan to hook up LCD2 and DT880.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Tokyolifer

Hello,
  
 Trying to get a metal base GZ34 from eBay and I came across a Valvo brand NOS GZ34 tube that was manufactured in Holland with a date code of rS1 55D.  Isn't this basically the same tube as the Mullard?  There seems to be a substantial difference in price between the Valvo and the Mullard/Philips NOS tubes, and would like to understand why that would be the case...
  
 Many thanks in advance for your guidance.


----------



## Frank I

khragon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question, can both headphone jacks be used simultaneously?  Any degradation in performance?
> I plan to hook up LCD2 and DT880.
> ...


 
 The output jacks were designed for a high and low input and will work as you described but you may notice some degradation in performance. The amp was designed to be used with a single headphone ahs each input has different gain. So the short answer is yes they will work together and more than likely the performance will drop form a single headphone.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

tokyolifer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Trying to get a metal base GZ34 from eBay and I came across a Valvo brand NOS GZ34 tube that was manufactured in Holland with a date code of rS1 55D.  Isn't this basically the same tube as the Mullard?  There seems to be a substantial difference in price between the Valvo and the Mullard/Philips NOS tubes, and would like to understand why that would be the case...
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your guidance.




Pretty much same tube. I think i see the one your looking at. Theyre all overpriced i think and should cost around the same


----------



## Tokyolifer

dubstep girl said:


> Pretty much same tube. I think i see the one your looking at. Theyre all overpriced i think and should cost around the same


 
 Thank you for the heads-up.  Still looking for a 596... I just have an WA6-SE driving my LCD cans, and picking up one of the top three tubes on your recent review would basically mean that my tubes would cost me more than the amp itself.  Already picked up the EMLs and Mullard CV593, as well as some driver tubes from Woo Audio.  
  
 DG, I am actually amazed how right-on your impressions are in general... When I first listened to 6SE with the stock Shuguang rectifier, I was regretting my purchase.  I was happier with the Sophia from Woo Audio, but I am so glad to have found your review.  The new tubes really changed my perspective on the amp, and would be good to finally pick up GZ34MB and 596 to complete my journey.  Sadly, it actually won't be the end of my journey, since in all likelihood, I will eventually move on to a different amp and start the process all over again...


----------



## 148124 (Oct 3, 2019)

in my case woo6SE was the biggest mistake I have made - comparing to wa6 almost no bass, lost all euphonic, saturation and ultra smooth, warm sound, bigger width but smaller depth, not engaging emotionally at all - sold it and never regretted it

 I had maxxxed version of both - 6se and 6, was using them with hd600/650 when searching for ultimate solution for hd600 some time ago

 I think I could go back to hd600+wa6 (even stock) combo and be really happy no matter the price, killer synergy though always a bit of humm/buzz, EVEN WA6SE got small amount of it (although I asked manufacturer to check this twice for me before shipping), no matter the tubes I tried, in this price range this is just crazy, especially when buying from abroad and paying extra money (shipping, VAT, customs etc)

After many years of my experience when you don't like something from the beginning, you will spend some time convincing and fooling yourself it sounds good but inside you will be very unhappy and in the end you will sell it losing big amount of your money for tube rolling etc


----------



## geoffkait

Just checking in after getting my new WA6 up and running, have put 100+ hours on it....just installed a wartime NOS Tung Sol 5u4g last week. I hope I made the right decision on the Tung Sol as I was forced to buy a matched pair just to get one. LOL I suppose now I've got to break that in, too. LOL. I also just installed the new liquid Super Fuse from Audio Magic. Drivers are '52 Sylvania 6SN7GT with bottom getters, already broken in, whew! Front end: modded Oppo 103 including the Linear Power Supply and Audio Magic Pulse Gen ZX. headphones: nude Sennheiser 600's with Equinox cable, cryo'd.

Cheers


----------



## bbophead

magicman said:


> in my case woo6SE was the greatest mistake I have made - comparing to wa6 almost no bass, lost all euphonic, saturation and ultra smooth, warm sound, bigger width but crappy depth, not engaging emotionally at all - sold it and never regret it
> 
> I had maxxxed version of both 6se and 6, was using them with hd600/650 when searching for ultimate solution for hd600 some time ago ...
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry that you had so many problems with the Woos.  I have had none, as in, zero.  Dead quiet and beautiful sound and build.


----------



## Glam Bash

magicman said:


> in my case woo6SE was the greatest mistake I have made - comparing to wa6 almost no bass, lost all euphonic, saturation and ultra smooth, warm sound, bigger width but crappy depth, not engaging emotionally at all - sold it and never regret it
> 
> I had maxxxed version of both 6se and 6, was using them with hd600/650 when searching for ultimate solution for hd600 some time ago ...
> 
> ...





Sounds like you did everything you could on your end. Tracking down noise from my cable provider had me ready to drive a copper grounding rod into the earth outside my house. My experience has been the complete opposite with my WA6SE. I've owned it since Nov of 2012 and never had tube rush or hum issues.I just upgraded my source (EVS modded oppo 105) and some characteristics I attributed to the amp just disappeared. Last night while listening I was marveling at how much "blacker" the background was. It was hard to believe I was listening through a tube amp.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

the WA6-SE with HD 650 was my first serious setup, and it was everything you said the WA6 was that the WA6-SE doesn't have.
  
 the WA6-SE/HD650 is as good as WA6-SE/LCD-2, one of the best hd 650 setups you can get for that price.


----------



## jaiemm

Hi, what are your impressions with GE 6FD7 fat bottle? Is it comparable to Sylvania or RCA? Thanks!


----------



## DaveUpton

Well finally got a chance to listen to the WA6 with the Mullard GZ32/CV593 and RCA 6GL7's. Ironically had a hum in the right channel that i traced back to my cordless phone! Removed that from the desk and now it's dead silent.
  
 The new tubes have made a massive difference, bass now has some heft and much more slam, sound stage is much wider, vocals are more forward and natural. Treble has a little less sparkle but that actually works incredibly well with my naturally bright T90's.

 Very happy.


----------



## bbophead

daveupton said:


> Well finally got a chance to listen to the WA6 with the Mullard GZ32/CV593 and RCA 6GL7's. Ironically had a hum in the right channel that i traced back to my cordless phone! Removed that from the desk and now it's dead silent.
> 
> The new tubes have made a massive difference, bass now has some heft and much more slam, sound stage is much wider, vocals are more forward and natural. Treble has a little less sparkle but that actually works incredibly well with my naturally bright T90's.
> 
> Very happy.


 
 Good to hear.  I'm a 596/6FD7 guy but never tried your combo.  Intriguing.


----------



## DaveUpton

I have some 6FD7's on the way just for comparison - will let everyone know.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I can see the 6gl7 working well with the cv593, the cv593 is a very nice tube, i would call it a baby U52


----------



## DaveUpton

Your thread was the reason I chose it - can't thank you enough for that. It's a tremendous improvement.


----------



## jaiemm

Here's the back side of my amp...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

wow i like the new power cord jack uses, much nicer than the old ones.


----------



## Frank I

The umbilical cords have been improved for our amps. We also make 4N copper power cords for our amps.If anyone is interested ping me in a PM.


----------



## Problem

Thanks to DG for selling me her custom made Glenn 6SN7 to 6DE7 adapter. Finally got hold of myself of a nice pair of RCA grey glass 6SN7 for $55 on eBay (pretty decent I must say)
  
 First impression I've got from listening to my LCD3 was the soundstage improvement over the 6FD7 and 6GL7 (this infact sounded more closed than 6FD7) and smooth from any grain in the higher frequency. Will have to give this a try on the HD800 to see the results.
  
 Will have to listen to this combination longer and so far it's great!


----------



## Nic Rhodes

do 6SN7 work well in 6se?, I have never tried them as manual says for WA6 only. Does this need updating and do I need to make an adapter?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

its not the same adapter as the one the WA6 uses. this one also has some internal components (a resistor and a capacitor i believe). its a custom made by 2359glenn. 
  
 .


----------



## 148124

damn you guys-  this thread makes me miss my wa6 with SP274B mesh and 6fd7 + hd600 so bad that I am considering buying one again after so many years as my second rig - now even being compatible with best tube ever made when it calls for harmonics & tube magic - 6SN7 (wa6se didn't support this tube at the time, still 6EM7 was the best tube in my opinion when I was tube rolling across 6de7, 6ew7, 6fd7 - my revision did support this tube)


----------



## Frank I

magicman said:


> damn you guys-  this thread makes me miss my wa6 with SP274B mesh and 6fd7 + hd600 so bad that I am considering buying one again after so many years as my second rig - now even being compatible with best tube ever made when it calls for harmonics & tube magic - 6SN7 (wa6se didn't support this tube at the time, still 6EM7 was the best tube in my opinion when I was tube rolling across 6de7, 6ew7, 6fd7 - my revision did support this tubeI saw you email.


 
  
  The  WA6 SE is not compatible with the 6SN7 and is not recommended for use in that amplifier. The WA6 can use the 6SN7 with an adapter. 
  
 Please use the recommended tubes or tube combinations on out tube compatibility page available on the Woo website.


----------



## Frank I

problem said:


> Thanks to DG for selling me her custom made Glenn 6SN7 to 6DE7 adapter. Finally got hold of myself of a nice pair of RCA grey glass 6SN7 for $55 on eBay (pretty decent I must say)
> 
> First impression I've got from listening to my LCD3 was the soundstage improvement over the 6FD7 and 6GL7 (this infact sounded more closed than 6FD7) and smooth from any grain in the higher frequency. Will have to give this a try on the HD800 to see the results.
> 
> Will have to listen to this combination longer and so far it's great!


 

6SN7​Yes​For WA6 only. A 8-pin to 9-pin adapter is needed.
 On our website on the tube compatibility page it says 6sn7 for the WA6 only. I spoke with Jack and he said you cannot use the 6SN7 in the 6SE and eventually it will cause an issue with the 6SE and using incompatible tubes will void the warranty.


----------



## Frank I

nic rhodes said:


> do 6SN7 work well in 6se?, I have never tried them as manual says for WA6 only. Does this need updating and do I need to make an adapter?


 
 Do not use the 6Sn7 in the WA6 SE it is not compatible and will void the warranty if there is any issue with the amplifier. Jack said no way should those tubes be used,


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Silent One used the same adapter and never had an issue. its not the same adapter as the woo audio one that simply changes the pin layout, that one is for WA6. theres other components inside of it to make it compatible with WA6-SE, and to not burn out the tubes (from what i've heard, using the 8 to 9 pin would shorten the tubes lifespan, thats why glenn made the custom adapter).
  
 only downside is theres slightly less gain.


----------



## Frank I

Jack said specifically eventually there will be an issue with the tube because the 6SE was not designed nor should it use those tubes. If there is an issue with  the amplifier the warranty will be voided. The amplifier was not designed for that tube. Unlike the WA6 which has much lower gain than the 6SE.  I spoke in detail about this with Jack. If people decide to use it just remember the warranty is voided.
  
 Woo will repair the amps but will charge for the repair and shipping for international customers can be expensive. Please use the tubes that are recommended on the the website.  That is the correct information I just posted so if the owners of a WA6SE wants to use the tube it's up to them and use it at their own risk.  Woo does not recommend using 6SN7 on the WA6SE


----------



## 148124

I know it's not compatible, I never wrote it was - the only tube is somehow similar in wa6se is 6em7 (I had original tube sockets when I was in possession of my maxxxed 6se) and this is indeed the best combination in this amp IMHO, still don't like 6se comparing to normal 6 version
  
 what email ? I guess you answered to wrong person


----------



## Frank I

magicman said:


> I know it's not compatible, I never wrote it was - the only tube is somehow similar in wa6se is 6em7 (I had original tube sockets when I was in possession of my maxxxed 6se) and this is indeed the best combination in this amp IMHO, still don't like 6se comparing to normal 6 version
> 
> what email ? I guess you answered to wrong person


 
  Sorry if you though it was directed at you but I was answering DG


----------



## Josh05

Hey guys, i just got a LCD-2 to pair with my WA-6 and Rega DAC. Pretty happy with the combo so far but, i am finding it a tiny bit to warm with quiet a few recordings, some sound perfect (to my ears) i guess its the way they are mastered? I'm running the stock driver tubes and an old, but not nos Philips black base 5AR4 rectifier. Is there any driver tubes out there that might make the amp a little colder sounding? or less lush might be the word I'm looking for. I'm thinking of saving up for the WA-6SE because i read earlier in the thread that Jack Wu says the WA-6SE is colder and less lush than the WA-6. Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## scolaiw

josh05 said:


> Hey guys, i just got a LCD-2 to pair with my WA-6 and Rega DAC. Pretty happy with the combo so far but, i am finding it a tiny bit to warm with quiet a few recordings, some sound perfect (to my ears) i guess its the way they are mastered? I'm running the stock driver tubes and an old, but not nos Philips black base 5AR4 rectifier. Is there any driver tubes out there that might make the amp a little colder sounding? or less lush might be the word I'm looking for. I'm thinking of saving up for the WA-6SE because i read earlier in the thread that Jack Wu says the WA-6SE is colder and less lush than the WA-6. Any advice would be awesome!


 
  
 The WA6-SE *are* colder and less lush than the WA6, but they *aren't *a colder and less lush WA6. 
  
 If you just want the latter, may I suggest the 6SN7? It offers a more neutral sound that definitely complements the WA6.


----------



## Josh05

scolaiw said:


> The WA6-SE *are* colder and less lush than the WA6, but they *aren't *a colder and less lush WA6.
> 
> If you just want the latter, may I suggest the 6SN7? It offers a more neutral sound that definitely complements the WA6.


 

 Cheers for the reply  By that do you mean they have a different overall signature to each other? Any recommendations on brands/nos or new with the 6SN7 tubes? If i can get a better synergy with my WA-6 and LCD-2 by tube rolling for the time being that would be awesome!


----------



## scolaiw

josh05 said:


> Cheers for the reply  By that do you mean they have a different overall signature to each other? Any recommendations on brands/nos or new with the 6SN7 tubes? If i can get a better synergy with my WA-6 and LCD-2 by tube rolling for the time being that would be awesome!


 
  
 No worries. Yes, that is what I mean. The whole WA6 name thing is misleading.

 6SN7s are *cheap, common *and *plentiful* with lots of threads already written about the various options. Currently I am using a pair of NOS brown bottomed Sylvanias and they are the best I have heard so far. I encourage you to do your own research and splurge a little (6SN7s aren't ridiculously overpriced yet). Tube-rolling is half the fun of purchasing a tube amp.
  
 One note, the 6SN7s will need an adapter from Woo and also won't work with the WA6-SE if you do plan on getting the SE in future.


----------



## Josh05

Thanks again. Yep I'll be doing my research that's for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it took me about 4 months to decide what $1000+ headphone i wanted lol.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

The open-back 1350 now pairs well with the WA6-SE.  I know it is an overkill to amp such an easy-to-drive Beyerdynamic.  But the result is actually quite addictive.
  
  
  
 Mainly though, the Woo is paired with the HD800.


----------



## Xtri

I currently pair my LCD-2 with a WA6-SE, EML 274B and EML 5U4G mesh with 6FD7 fat bottle, people whine about that LCD-2 is not a good match for the WA6-SE, but in my opinion it's awesome! I have it with a NAD D 1050 DAC, which is pretty warm compared to other "neutral" DACs. I find it fits perfectly with the LCD-2s and WA6-SE. It's a "fun" DAC and it's great so far.
 At the same time it's sexy as hell! And it has balanced outputs so it will go perfectly with the ELAC AM 180 active speakers I am getting 
  
 http://www.elac.com/en/products/Active/AM_180/
  
 I was out with a friend this weekend and listened to the KEF R300 paired with a NAD C390, jesus that setup was amazing!
 http://nadelectronics.com/products/hifi-amplifiers/C-390DD-Direct-Digital-Powered-DAC-Amplifier
 http://www.kef.com/html/en/showroom/hi-fi_series/r_series/fact_sheet/bookshelf/r300/index.html
  
 I am not sure yet but I think it has the same integrated DAC that I use for my LCD-2.
  
 Oh and I have a pair of silver dragon 3 from my HE-500s which I bought before they costed a **** ton, I am going to change the connectors and put them on my LCD2-s. The stock LCD-2 cable is pretty bad in my opinion, it's very weak in construction.


----------



## bbophead

sp3llv3xit said:


>


 
 Baurtiful shot of the rectifier.  Which one is it?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bbophead said:


> Baurtiful shot of the rectifier.  Which one is it?


 


 Sophia


----------



## bbophead

sp3llv3xit said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Baurtiful shot of the rectifier.  Which one is it?
> ...


 
 I thught so.  Must work on my photo skills, or, not.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bbophead said:


> I thught so.  Must work on my photo skills, or, not.


 


 LOL.... I shot the Woo in near total darkness.  No light in the room save for the glow emanating from the WA6-SE.

 You may want to give it a try.


----------



## bbophead

sp3llv3xit said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > I thught so.  Must work on my photo skills, or, not.
> ...


 
 Thanks.  While I'm at it, I'll work on my spelling skills.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

bbophead said:


> Thanks.  While I'm at it, I'll work on my spelling skills.


 

 We all have typos once in a while.


----------



## toreide

M

Sent from my LG-V500


----------



## omoanya

magicman said:


> in my case woo6SE was the greatest mistake I have made - comparing to wa6 almost no bass, lost all euphonic, saturation and ultra smooth, warm sound, bigger width but crappy depth, not engaging emotionally at all - sold it and never regret it
> 
> I had maxxxed version of both 6se and 6, was using them with hd600/650 when searching for ultimate solution for hd600 some time ago ...
> 
> ...


 
 I agree totally Magicman - I am in same position - bought the Wa6se maxxed and never completely fell for it - a wide soundstage but thats about it it --- not engaging at all to me personally,  and especially for the 2K+ i paid for it.    I tried selling it locally NYC for less than 1K (not willing to deal with shipping) and no luck.  So I put it away for a while.  I just pulled it back out today to see what I can do tube-wise to make it sound better  Im thinking I might even offer it for trade for a wa6.   I'm using 701s and Ultrasone Ed8's.   Any suggestions welcome !


----------



## bbophead

omoanya said:


> I agree totally Magicman - I am in same position - bought the Wa6se maxxed and never completely fell for it - a wide soundstage but thats about it it --- not engaging at all to me personally,  and especially for the 2K+ i paid for it.    I tried selling it locally NYC for less than 1K (not willing to deal with shipping) and no luck.  So I put it away for a while.  I just pulled it back out today to see what I can do tube-wise to make it sound better  Im thinking I might even offer it for trade for a wa6.   I'm using 701s and Ultrasone Ed8's.   Any suggestions welcome !


 
 I like the Sophia 274B coupled to the RCA 6FD7's.  Have you tried these?


----------



## omoanya

i have Sophia with 6EW's   will try the FDs.   What about the Mullard GZ37 for the rectifier ?  I see them NOS for $99 at  the tubestore


----------



## bbophead

omoanya said:


> i have Sophia with 6EW's   will try the FDs.   What about the Mullard GZ37 for the rectifier ?  I see them NOS for $99 at  the tubestore


 
 Don't know the GZ37.  I quit rolling after the Sophia and the 596.  Using an RCA 5R4GY at the moment, no great shakes.  I've heard the EML 274 is a winner but too rich for my blood.


----------



## bassboysam

Can anyone recommend a good place to buy 6fd7s? Also do I need to buy matched tubes?


----------



## bbophead

My tube pusher is http://www.mcshanedesign.net/tubes.htm
  
 Email only, very reliable/honorable.  If you don't see the tube(s) you want, email him.


----------



## GloryUprising

http://www.vacuumtubesinc.com

Ask for Jim (last name cross). Tell him Spencer sent you. :-D


----------



## Dubstep Girl

omoanya said:


> i have Sophia with 6EW's   will try the FDs.   What about the Mullard GZ37 for the rectifier ?  I see them NOS for $99 at  the tubestore


 
  
  
 the Gz37 is a good tube, however, i personally only like the older Cossor Fat bottle GZ37.
  
 the newer cheaper Mullard GZ37 (skinny bottle), is not as good, its still a decent tube, but can be a little too lush and slow. i tried it on WA6-SE and it was ok but i kinda preferred sophia.
  
 the cossor gz37 builds upon that sound, adding speed, bass extension and body, and more coherency.


----------



## bassboysam

bbophead said:


> My tube pusher is http://www.mcshanedesign.net/tubes.htm
> 
> Email only, very reliable/honorable.  If you don't see the tube(s) you want, email him.







gloryuprising said:


> http://www.vacuumtubesinc.com
> 
> Ask for Jim (last name cross). Tell him Spencer sent you. :-D




Thanks for the links. But do the power/driver tubes need to be matched? I would imagine they'd need to be but I just want to make sure.


----------



## GloryUprising

Jim will match them for you if you need. He will also match other tubes too.


----------



## bbophead

bassboysam said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > My tube pusher is http://www.mcshanedesign.net/tubes.htm
> ...


 
 Since there is one tube per channel, I think you would want the tubes matched.  Besides, it's not like it's expensive.  Tell the seller what piece you are using them in.


----------



## bassboysam

Thanks. I know it's not expensive but the only place in canada that I found 6FD7s did not offer matching on that tube type I just wanted to confirm that I should look elsewhere.


----------



## Frank I

http://vacuumtubes.net/index.html. He has the tubes for the WA6 SE and ask for Dale. You can get 6DE7 and 6FD7 for like 4.00 each he has all the equivalents last time I checked. He may have matched pairs too but might charge you10.00 each for those


----------



## bassboysam

Thanks guys! 

One more question. In general what are the sonic differences between the 5AR4, 5R4 and 5U4G?


----------



## Glam Bash

bassboysam said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> One more question. In general what are the sonic differences between the 5AR4, 5R4 and 5U4G?




These are all worth trying in this amp.You get more voltage sag with the 5UG and they are generally cheaper to try. Rolling these is half the fun of owning this amp. Once you've got the right match between your headphones and driver tubes the the recipe is complete when you've seasoned it with just the right rectifier. BTW if you try 5AR4/GZ34, don't bother with anything but Mullard(I use a black base one liberated from a hammond organ). I found I preferred the RCA 5R4GY and Philips 5R4GYS over 5UG's on the cheap. However, My ears feel the sophia electric is worth the extra dough.


----------



## bassboysam

Thanks, so it sounds like the 5U would have the most"tubey" effect which is what I like. I'm not looking at spending a lot of money on a rectifier, $40-$70. Leaning towards the SED black plate or thetubestore's preferred series 274B.


----------



## Frank I

bassboysam said:


> Thanks, so it sounds like the 5U would have the most"tubey" effect which is what I like. I'm not looking at spending a lot of money on a rectifier, $40-$70. Leaning towards the SED black plate or thetubestore's preferred series 274B.


 
 Buy the RCA 5U4G on Ebay they are a value and a great tube . You can find thoses for  20-50 each  an they are excellent rectifiers . The 274B  in that price range in my opinion are not that good.


----------



## Glam Bash

I agree with Frank on this. $25-30 will get you a very nice sounding RCA old stock rectifier, regardless of whether you go with 5R4/5UG. The only 5UG I didn't like was the tung sol. If you want to hear what new production rectifiers sound like-I can send you a sovtek 5AR4 to try that has been sitting in a box for over a year. I think I put 10-20 hours on it. You can send it back when your done or leave it on a shelf in its box like I have done.


----------



## bassboysam

Thanks for the offer but I have lots of current production rectifiers (JJ) tubes and the current rectifier in my WA6 is an SED according to Woo Audio.

I'll see what I can find on ebay.


----------



## jaiemm

Hi guys! I have the mighty 596 and GZ34 metal base coming in the mail in a couple of days. My first serious upgrade tubes. Can anyone recommend power/driver tubes to pair with these rectifiers? I listen to indie rock and post rock lately and I'm a sucker for bass. My cans are LCD2 and Grado 325is wand pair them with WA6-SE.

I have 6FD7 and 6EW7 due for delivery today, bought these tubes in anticipation of getting Sophia 247B but I have been lucky enough to get these hard to acquire tubes first. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## bbophead

jaiemm said:


> Hi guys! I have the mighty 596 and GZ34 metal base coming in the mail in a couple of days. My first serious upgrade tubes. Can anyone recommend power/driver tubes to pair with these rectifiers? I listen to indie rock and post rock lately and I'm a sucker for bass. My cans are LCD2 and Grado 325is wand pair them with WA6-SE.
> 
> I have 6FD7 and 6EW7 due for delivery today, bought these tubes in anticipation of getting Sophia 247B but I have been lucky enough to get these hard to acquired tubes first. Let me know what think. Thanks!


 
 Hate to say it, but, I think you're safe.  The 6FD7's are the bomb.  You choose the rectum fire and you're all set.  Don't know the GZ34 but the mighty 596 and Sophia Princess are as good as it gets, unless, you have a longing for the EML 274b.  Depends on how deep your pockets are.
  
 Good Luck!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

596 and 6fd7 for your audeze and sophia + 6ew7 for the grado, exactly what i used. Looks like you're all set!!! 

And u have the gz34 metal which is better than 596.

If you wanna upgrade sophia one day, theres always the cossor gz37 or u52 available too


----------



## Khragon

Hey guys,
  
 Joined the WA6-SE club today.  Can't wait to receive the amp.  Using LCD2 and DT880 250ohm now... look like USAF 596 is hard to find and require adapter, what is another good alternative rectifier - driver/power tube combo for those two headphones?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ same as above

Sophia/6fd7


----------



## Khragon

Thanks,
  
 Do you know where I can get match pair of 6FD7s?  I know Woo sell them, but wonder if I can get better deal else where.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## bassboysam

This was recommended to me earlier http://vacuumtubes.net/index.html.

They are the only ones I got a response from. They have fat bottle Sylvanias in stock and they will match tubes for you.


----------



## torara

Hi, 

I have been lurking around the forum for a while and must thank all of you for such a valuable info. 

I own wa6, it came with stock 6dr7. I later upgraded to 6sn7 with adapter from woo. 6sn7 gives a lot more detail across all range from treble to bass, but the 6dr7 has more gain. I use wa6 with hd600 and grado sr225i. The amp with 6sn7 ha no problem driving both to acceptable listening level. 

Since added 6sn7 I never looked back to 6dr7. So I am curious about 6fd7 or 6ew7 or other woo tubes that don't require adapters. Will they be better than 6sn7 in term of details and musicality? Want to try but if 6sn7 is better across all range then I will not be looking at other types then. 
Thanking you guys in advance. 

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk


----------



## punit

What tubes are you using now ?


----------



## torara

Tungsol 6sn7gtb angled plate. Rca6sn7gt gray ladder plate


----------



## punit

& Rectifier ?


----------



## jaiemm

Thanks bbophead & Dubstep Girl for the tips. My new tubes and dampers finally came! Yay!! I'm currently listening with GE 6FD7 (fat) + Philips GZ34 Metal Base on and wow! I never thought I've been missing this much from the stock tubes (especially from Shuguang rectifier). What a huge improvement.


----------



## Tokyolifer

jaiemm said:


> Thanks bbophead & Dubstep Girl for the tips. My new tubes and dampers finally came! Yay!! I'm currently listening with GE 6FD7 (fat) + Philips GZ34 Metal Base on and wow! I never thought I've been missing this much from the stock tubes (especially from Shuguang rectifier). What a huge improvement.


 
 Listening to the same combo (GZ34MB with 6FD7) right now and the amp is really making my LCD cans sing.  Congrats! 
  
 BTW, Dubstep Girl, I am finally learning to appreciate the 422A. I will have to say that popping in the 6FD7 really made the 422A shine, and I am almost tempted to say that it is now my favorite rect over the GZ34MB...


----------



## Khragon

bassboysam said:


> This was recommended to me earlier http://vacuumtubes.net/index.html.
> 
> They are the only ones I got a response from. They have fat bottle Sylvanias in stock and they will match tubes for you.


 

 Thanks.
  
 Emailed them, hoping they respond quickly.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

tokyolifer said:


> Listening to the same combo (GZ34MB with 6FD7) right now and the amp is really making my LCD cans sing.  Congrats!
> 
> BTW, Dubstep Girl, I am finally learning to appreciate the 422A. I will have to say that popping in the 6FD7 really made the 422A shine, and I am almost tempted to say that it is now my favorite rect over the GZ34MB...




The 6fd7/ gz34/596 was my fvorite for audeze as well.

And great, the 422a is my reference tube, i find it to be overall the best ive heard. The gz34 is also great though and certainly in the top 3-4 rectifiers.


----------



## Xtri

If I am not totally wrong here, but it seems like I am one of the few people to use the LCD-2 with the WA6-SE?
  
 I bought EML 274B and EML 5U4G with DB girl, and got to say after getting those it made a huge difference, I hardly use the 5U4G, mostly 274B with 6FD7 fat bottle and it sounds pretty great, I have both the LCD-2 and HE-500, gotta say though, the HE-500 might be a better match with the WA6-SE than the LCD-2s, but still... The LCD-2s sounds pretty damn good with this amp.
  
 Again though, the HE-500 got a new spark with the new rectifiers.. I can definetly say that the HE-500 does fit better with the WA6-SE than the LCD-2.. There is just something about the HE-500 I just can't let go off.
 They are brighter than the LCD-2, the "sub bass" is a bit weaker, the comfort is not as good, but there is something I just love about the HE-500 with this amp..
  
 So yeah, probably holding on to the WA6-SE for the HE-500 and getting a Violectric V200 or Auralic Taurus MKII for the LCD-2, we'll have to see, I want to try them both before I decide


----------



## jaiemm

xtri said:


> If I am not totally wrong here, but it seems like I am one of the few people to use the LCD-2 with the WA6-SE?




You're not alone on the WA6-SE + LCD-2 combo my friend! 

One question guys, does your amp gets hot when you use 6FD7? I noticed mine gets hot even the volume knob when i tried the GZ34+6FD7 combo. Is it normal?


----------



## bbophead

I have the WA6 and never have a problem with heat when I use the 6FD7's, no matter what rectifier I use.


----------



## Xtri

jaiemm said:


> You're not alone on the WA6-SE + LCD-2 combo my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Does it happen if you use a different rectifier?


----------



## jaiemm

I have just put the Shuguang back in to see if it gets hot.


----------



## sprite40

xtri said:


> Does it happen if you use a different rectifier?


 
 My WA6-SE is getting warm no matter what tube/headphone combo (T1/LCD-2.2) after about 1-2 hours of listening the volume knob is a bit warm. With the LCD-2 it might get warm a bit faster, last tube combo i used was GZ34+6DR7 and i think i have to get a pair of 6FD7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Aluminium is one of the best heat conducting metals.


----------



## bassboysam

Well thanks for the recommendations on rectifier tubes. I found a Rogers Canada branded 5U4 on ebay for $20. NOS that the seller says is either a GE or Phillips Canada tube. swapped it in for the SED Winged C tube that was in my WA6 and it made quite a difference. the highs are a lot more natural, way smoother with no harshness. There is significantly more bass as well, maybe a tad on the boomy side, which I like. There seems to be a more slow bloom to notes, the amp has a much more tubey sound now than before. I'll keep an eye out for an RCA 5U4 as well to try in the future. Does anyone know how the RCA would compare to this GE/Phillips tube I have?

Here is a pic if anyone is interested. Much bigger plates than the SED.


----------



## bassboysam

Hahaha. I'm an idiot. Most of the differences I heard were because I'd never used my X1s with the wa6. When I compared the tubes with a more familiar pair of headphones (AD2000X) the differences were not as huge. Still a bit warmer and more bloomy but not as much as before.


----------



## Khragon

bassboysam said:


> This was recommended to me earlier http://vacuumtubes.net/index.html.
> 
> They are the only ones I got a response from. They have fat bottle Sylvanias in stock and they will match tubes for you.


 

 They are out of stock.. look like I got to get these 6FD7s from Woo.  Anyone know if woo is selling the kind of 6FD7 we're talking about here? Sorry I'm new at this, I'm guessing we're talking about Sylvanias fat bottles.  Also how much extra did Woo charge compare to vacuumtubes.net?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## earthpeople

For what it's worth, I made an order with vacuumtubes.net just last week for a matched pair of 6FD7s and it came out to $19 total. $4 for each tube, $4 for matching the two tubes, and then $7 shipping. The ones I received are Westinghouse, which to my understanding are relabeled Sylvania. 
  
 Maybe I got the last ones... sorry!


----------



## bassboysam

khragon said:


> They are out of stock.. look like I got to get these 6FD7s from Woo.  Anyone know if woo is selling the kind of 6FD7 we're talking about here? Sorry I'm new at this, I'm guessing we're talking about Sylvanias fat bottles.  Also how much extra did Woo charge compare to vacuumtubes.net?
> 
> Thanks.




Woo charges around $50 for 6FD7s. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Xtri

bassboysam said:


> Woo charges around $50 for 6FD7s. Not worth it in my opinion.


 
 I think they go through tons of tubes to find "perfect condition" ones. One of the reasons why it costs so much, not sure if it's worth it or not but I've ordered a few 6FD7s from those popular tube stores (2 pairs) one of those pairs had one faulty tube. But just buy like 3 - 4 pairs and it still costs as much as getting one pair from Woo Audio, so they are indeed a bit expensive..


----------



## Khragon

xtri said:


> I think they go through tons of tubes to find "perfect condition" ones. One of the reasons why it costs so much, not sure if it's worth it or not but I've ordered a few 6FD7s from those popular tube stores (2 pairs) one of those pairs had one faulty tube. But just buy like 3 - 4 pairs and it still costs as much as getting one pair from Woo Audio, so they are indeed a bit expensive..


 

 I don't mind paying for the work if it's indeed do add assurance that the tube we're buying are "perfect condition".  Just not getting that assurance yet, got to email Jack.
  
 On another note, the WA6SE is here!! burning in now:


----------



## bbophead

Sweet!  Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Xtri

khragon said:


> I don't mind paying for the work if it's indeed do add assurance that the tube we're buying are "perfect condition".  Just not getting that assurance yet, got to email Jack.
> 
> On another note, the WA6SE is here!! burning in now:


 
  
 Yeah ask them for us, nice picture by the way  
 When I talked to them they said that they go through many tubes to find the right ones before sending, they didn't specifically say "perfect condition". Let's see, I'll find the email:
  
_*Quote from Frank at Woo Audio:*_
  
_*"We purchase our tubes form a tube distributor then carefully select the highest quality of tubes and properly match them for the best sound.  *_
 
_*We may have to go through a large number of poor tubes to arrive with the matched pair, so with the time and labor and number of tubes we reject we need to charge more to make a profit. *_
 
_*That is the reason our prices need to be higher. Thanks for the email and we fully understand if you choose to buy the tubes from another vendor. *_
 
_*We do appreciate your business and hope my explanation was acceptable.*_
 
_*Best regards,*_
 
_*Frank"*_


----------



## Khragon

Thanks for the quote from Woo.  I did emailed Jack, so far haven't receive any reply.
  
 One of my driver tube isn't perfectly straight, the left one is a bit tilted to the left.. I guess the side effect of hand build item.  Anyone having similar observation?
  
 I'm not sure if I can give a good impression, I don't own that many amplifiers or headphones.  My only other amplifier is the Schiit vali, I only have a bit of time to listen, and I can feel the WA6SE has a larger sound stage compared to the vali, I feel the music sound wider.  I'm not very verse in describing my experience so please forgive me for not making much sense .


----------



## Xtri

Yes, that's nothing to worry about I have the same with the left one of my 6FD7 fat bottle, it's tilted a bit more towards the amplifier. I'm taking some pictures tomorrow of my gear so you can see it then.
  
 And the stock rectifier is ****, just so you know  (Shuguang 274B)


----------



## Khragon

xtri said:


> Yes, that's nothing to worry about I have the same with the left one of my 6FD7 fat bottle, it's tilted a bit more towards the amplifier. I'm taking some pictures tomorrow of my gear so you can see it then.
> 
> And the stock rectifier is ****, just so you know  (Shuguang 274B)


 

 Hehe figured that.. I got Sophia Princess and GZ34 metal coming.  Looking for those 6FD7 so I can finish my amp purchases and start moving to DAC.


----------



## Xtri

Nice! Yeah I'm running with a NAD D 1050 DAC at the moment which satisfies me enough for now, might go for a Mytek down the road but that's going to take some time to save up for, lol. I currently run the WA6-SE with the EML 274B and the 5U4G, they are pretty awesome. I might get the GZ34 aswell 
  
 And yeah, if you want to be sure then just buy a pair of 6FD7 from Woo Audio, then you don't have to worry about anything not working as it should


----------



## Khragon

Got a reply from Jack on how he verify the tubes:
  


> We test all tubes on an actual amp for performance, noise, and matching. All tubes will be gone through some aging process. Tube vendors will not do this at all. They will not be able to test noise for the most part and they rely reading on a general purpose tube tester.


 
  
 I ordered a pair from him.  Looking forward to give it a listen.


----------



## Xtri

Tell me when you've received them and tested and how the condition is ect.  I might get a pair myself.


----------



## jaiemm

Got 5pcs set of GE 6FD7 fat bottle matched from ebay for less than $25 with shipping.

Also my mighty 596 with adapter from glenn arrived today, used from another head-fier. The problem is the that it was used with WA5LE. So when installed with WA6-SE, the tube tends to face a different direction (between 4 - 5 o'clock). Is there a way I could have it face front (6 o'clock)? Anyone here encountered the same problem?


----------



## Problem

jaiemm said:


> Got 5pcs set of GE 6FD7 fat bottle matched from ebay for less than $25 with shipping.
> 
> Also my mighty 596 with adapter from glenn arrived today, used from another head-fier. The problem is the that it was used with WA5LE. So when installed with WA6-SE, the tube tends to face a different direction (between 4 - 5 o'clock). Is there a way I could have it face front (6 o'clock)? Anyone here encountered the same problem?


 
 My 596 to 5U4G adapter made by Woo Audio is also facing around 4-5 o'clock as you described.


----------



## jaiemm

Here's the photo of the pins. As you can see, the cables are not aligned with the guide pin. The easiest way I could think of is to get rid of that guide pin. But I'm not sure if its a good idea.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

jaiemm said:


> Here's the photo of the pins. As you can see, the cables are not aligned with the guide pin. The easiest way I could think of is to get rid of that guide pin. But I'm not sure if its a good idea.





That would be a terrible idea and would probably lead to a short and damage to tube or amp or both.

The guide pin is to make sure all the connections go to the right place and that its wired right.

Also, if its a woo adapter, twisting the adapter to align the tube right is also a bad idea.


----------



## jaiemm

Thanks DG, I was also advised by Glenn not to do it. I guess I'll have to live with it. Its quite annoying though.


----------



## bbophead

jaiemm said:


> Thanks DG, I was also advised by Glenn not to do it. I guess I'll have to live with it. Its quite annoying though.


 
 Mine seems lined up O.K..  It was from Glenn.


----------



## DaveUpton

I have a pair of the fat bottle RCA 6FD7 from the 50's that I've been using instead lately. I do like them, but I haven't quite decided yet. The 6GL7's may still be my real favorites.


----------



## punit

daveupton said:


> I have a pair of the fat bottle RCA 6FD7 from the 50's that I've been using instead lately. I do like them, but I haven't quite decided yet. The 6GL7's may still be my real favorites.


 

 What rectifier are you using the 6GL7 with ?
  
 Edit:
 Did a search & got the reply - Mullard GZ32/CV593
  
 Have you tried TS 6SN7GT ? I really prefer this over 6FD7 with the GZ32 for HD 800, haven't tried the 6GL7.
  
 Further Edit:
 With the HE 500, I prefer the 6FD7 with the GZ32, the added gain & bit brighter sound helps.


----------



## earthpeople

Swapped in an RCA 5U4G earlier this week, and put these fat bottle 6FD7s in earlier today.


----------



## cavedave

Hello all
Just joined the woo club and all I can say it what was I thinking before. This is a fantastic amp.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

is that stock rectifier?


----------



## cavedave

Yes it is but I have another one one the way should be here tuesday. Truth is I am not really having a problem with the stock one so things can only get better. Right?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

MUCH better.


----------



## cavedave

I got a Zenith 5u4g a older tube at a decent price and partly do to reading your reviews of rectifier tubes for this amp.
Thanks


----------



## cavedave

If you think the tubes make a difference and I also know they do. This amp really responds to getting up and off its feet.
I first tried myrtle feet and they were really good. Then I went to some brass footer these are some old ones I had a ball in a brass bed. Stereo separation increases to an unbelievable degree. Out of all the amps this one in a positive way 
really likes little tweaks. It loves a really good power cord also. The rectifier tube upgrade will just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Tokyolifer

Pleasantly surprised by the CV593 and 6GL7 combination. I actually like this combo more than the 596/6GL7.  Well-balanced overall up and down the frequency ranges, with good separation on instruments. Cymbals on some of my favorite jazz tracks just have perfect decay.  I think the CV593 rivals/outperforms a few rectifiers that are 2-3x more expensive...  I should try this with my fat bottle 6FD7s.  
  
 BTW, I have two pairs of 6GL7s (Magnavox and Sylvania) from Woo Audio, and they sound massively different from each other.  The Magnavox sounds awesome, with impressive power, minimum distortion and a wide soundstage that sometimes outperforms my 6FD7s depending on the particular track I am listening to, whereas the Sylvania sounds extremely congested and has serious distortion in the sub-bass region.  Just wondering if  anyone had a similar experience - I thought they should be quite similar in theory...


----------



## Khragon

Anyone here terminate their unused RCA ports?  Any recommendation on where to get a set of terminators.
  
 Thanks


----------



## bbophead

khragon said:


> Anyone here terminate their unused RCA ports?  Any recommendation on where to get a set of terminators.
> 
> Thanks


 
 http://store.acousticsounds.com/d/55140/AudioQuest-Noise-Stopper_Caps__set_of_10_ea-Connectors
  
 http://store.acousticsounds.com/d/9586/Cardas-Cardas_Caps-_Plainpkg_of_12-Connectors


----------



## Khragon

bbophead said:


> http://store.acousticsounds.com/d/55140/AudioQuest-Noise-Stopper_Caps__set_of_10_ea-Connectors
> 
> http://store.acousticsounds.com/d/9586/Cardas-Cardas_Caps-_Plainpkg_of_12-Connectors


 

 Thanks, anyone have a spare set I can buy?  I don't really need 10.


----------



## Snips

Gonna be joining the woo club pretty soon . Finalising my order for a WA6 with the local distributor. 
  
 Damn I can't wait.


----------



## migasson

Hey.
  
 With the WA6SE, looking at the Woo manual, it says to use the 6CY7 tube to get 2W at 32 ohms. Now the amp ships with 6DE7's or 6EW7's.. are these equivalents to the 6CY7? If it isn't, what's the best 6CY7 to buy? I will be using it with LCD-X's


----------



## Dubstep Girl

migasson said:


> Hey.
> 
> With the WA6SE, looking at the Woo manual, it says to use the 6CY7 tube to get 2W at 32 ohms. Now the amp ships with 6DE7's or 6EW7's.. are these equivalents to the 6CY7? If it isn't, what's the best 6CY7 to buy? I will be using it with LCD-X's


 
  
 the WA6-SE supports 6CY7, but personally, the 6FD7 and 6GL7 have similar gain, and for audeze, i would go with the 6FD7. i found the 6CY7 to be less transparent and have more of a grain/shout to it, it was a harsher sounding tube.


----------



## migasson

dubstep girl said:


> the WA6-SE supports 6CY7, but personally, the 6FD7 and 6GL7 have similar gain, and for audeze, i would go with the 6FD7. i found the 6CY7 to be less transparent and have more of a grain/shout to it, it was a harsher sounding tube.


 
 Awesome, cheers Will look for those..


----------



## Problem

Been listening to 596/SP 274B + Raytheon 6EW7 combination on my HD800 and would personally say I like this combination on the HD800 with the expansive soundstage and softer bass though it lacks the attack from the 6FD7 and doesn't sound as tubey compared to stock RCA 6EW7.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

problem said:


> Been listening to 596/SP 274B + Raytheon 6EW7 combination on my HD800 and would personally say I like this combination on the HD800 with the expansive soundstage and softer bass though it lacks the attack from the 6FD7 and doesn't sound as tubey compared to stock RCA 6EW7.


 
  
 596 is pretty bass light, i do not like it combined with 6ew7. though sophia/6ew7 is pretty good all around.


----------



## Problem

dubstep girl said:


> 596 is pretty bass light, i do not like it combined with 6ew7. though sophia/6ew7 is pretty good all around.


 
 It is pretty bass light, not sure why I do not like the RCA 6EW7 but preferred the Raytheon's 6EW7 instead. 
  
 However, I still like 596 + 6FD7 on the LCD3, though I tend to rotate around with my Burson Soloist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Almost 9 months since having the WA6-SE, just itching to try another tube amp based on the HD800 and DNA Stratus has caught my attention


----------



## Snips

I'm curious, are there are any differences between the 6FD7 and 13FD7? I see no 6FD7s left on eBay but there are plenty of 13FD7s left.


----------



## clowkoy

Tubedepot has 6FD7's.


----------



## Problem

snips said:


> I'm curious, are there are any differences between the 6FD7 and 13FD7? I see no 6FD7s left on eBay but there are plenty of 13FD7s left.


 
 They are voltage differences between the 2 models and would avoid 13v tube on the WA6 for safety reasons.
  
 I believe Frank has replied a few pages back on where to get some 6FD7s matched. Or else you can always buy direct from Jack as I got my 6FD7 from him and keeps me assured on a matching pair.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

clowkoy said:


> Tubedepot has 6FD7's.


 
  
 but only one!


----------



## Snips

nic rhodes said:


> but only one!


 
  
 I actually think that the 6FD7s are out of stock on vacuumtubes.net. I emailed them about the 6FD7 and 6EW7 but they only responded to the 6EW7.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

vacuumtubes.net said no to 6FDY when I asked last week, Tubedebot had one yesterday. 6FD7 are getting hard to find., Guess the Woo suggestion is a good one or buy singles from ebay.


----------



## Snips

nic rhodes said:


> vacuumtubes.net said no to 6FDY when I asked last week, Tubedebot had one yesterday. 6FD7 are getting hard to find., Guess the Woo suggestion is a good one or buy singles from ebay.


 
  
 I'm just waiting for their confirmation now. If the 6FD7 are out then I'll probably get the 6DE7 and 6EW7.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah woo audio pretty much monopolized the WA6-SE driver tube market. 
  
 they also control the tung sol 7236 market.


----------



## punit

Since I am selling my WA 6 (moving  to WA22), am selling  the stuff I collected for them
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/707459/upgrade-options-for-woo-wa6


----------



## clowkoy

I have 2 pairs of 6FD7, 1 pair new, 1 pair with less than 40hrs. PM me if interested.


----------



## redcat2

Hi,All just letting people no in OZ i am selling my WA6SE link here. http://www.head-fi.org/t/708029/woo-audio-wa6-se-sophia-princess


----------



## PaulyT

Hi folks! Just joining this club, have acquired a WA6 with stock tubes. I plan to purchase upgrade tubes from Jack. I will be getting the Sophia rectifier. Now I'm trying to figure out which drive/power tubes to try. I'd rather not buy all of them, I'm kind of on a budget - or at least trying to be.  Of the drive tubes Jack sells on the WA6 page - 6GL7/6EM7 ($160), 7N7 ($105), 6SN7GT ($160), 6DR7 ($40) - is there a consensus on which is best with low-impedance headphones (Denon D5000 is my primary)? I'm trying to read through this thread but it's 80+ pages of WA6 and WA6-SE info, a lot to sort through...


----------



## punit

paulyt said:


> Hi folks! Just joining this club, have acquired a WA6 with stock tubes. I plan to purchase upgrade tubes from Jack. I will be getting the Sophia rectifier. Now I'm trying to figure out which drive/power tubes to try. I'd rather not buy all of them, I'm kind of on a budget - or at least trying to be.  Of the drive tubes Jack sells on the WA6 page - 6GL7/6EM7 ($160), 7N7 ($105), 6SN7GT ($160), 6DR7 ($40) - is there a consensus on which is best with low-impedance headphones (Denon D5000 is my primary)? I'm trying to read through this thread but it's 80+ pages of WA6 and WA6-SE info, a lot to sort through...


 

 80+ pages is too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , where is the dedication & obsessiveness required to be an audiophile. I went through 800+ pages of HE6, 400+ pages of TH 900, 450+ pages of T1, 500+ pages of HD800 threads in the process of taking a buying decision before purchasing them.
  





 Just Kidding.
  
 For WA6 please go through this excellent rectifier comparison thread by DG. There are few rectifiers cheaper than the Sophia, which will give similar or better performance than her IMHO.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/694525/dubstep-girls-massive-5ar4-5r4-5u4g-rectifier-review-comparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread
  
 Regarding driver tubes 6FD7 are the best IMHO. I would also recommend you buy only the 6SN7GT adapters from Woo. You will get a better deal on 6SN7 tubes on Ebay or in the F S/T section, you will also get a better selection. Some patience may be required though.


----------



## Problem

paulyt said:


> Hi folks! Just joining this club, have acquired a WA6 with stock tubes. I plan to purchase upgrade tubes from Jack. I will be getting the Sophia rectifier. Now I'm trying to figure out which drive/power tubes to try. I'd rather not buy all of them, I'm kind of on a budget - or at least trying to be.  Of the drive tubes Jack sells on the WA6 page - 6GL7/6EM7 ($160), 7N7 ($105), 6SN7GT ($160), 6DR7 ($40) - is there a consensus on which is best with low-impedance headphones (Denon D5000 is my primary)? I'm trying to read through this thread but it's 80+ pages of WA6 and WA6-SE info, a lot to sort through...


 
  
 As Punit has mentioned, 6FD7 is your best bet especially pairing with the Sophia 274B.
  
 However regarding 6SN7, they are alot of variations and models available and there's even a dedicated thread just specifically on 6SN7 tubes, I believe some members have listed in that thread their personal preference from the original RCA 6SN7 Grey Glass ala VT-231 to 6SN7 Mouse ears and many others.


----------



## PaulyT

Thanks! Does the 6FD7 require an adapter? Sorry, not a great tube expert.
  
 Edit: looks like the answer is no, that it's a direct replacement for the stock 6DE7.


----------



## PaulyT

So, any clues on where to purchase a good matched set of 6FD7? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Edit: Ugh, sorry all, I should do more research before posting. I'm lazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see Jack sells them, there's a link on the WA6SE page.


----------



## DaveUpton

I bought mine from another seller,  vacuumtubes.net


----------



## Snips

daveupton said:


> I bought mine from another seller,  vacuumtubes.net


 
  
 Vacuumtubes was out of 6FD7 tubes when I checked last week.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

snips said:


> Vacuumtubes was out of 6FD7 tubes when I checked last week.


 
  Also try:
  
 http://www.fourwater.com/master/masterlink.htm?
  
 http://www.vacuumtubes.com/price4.html
  
 I grabbed from eBay a few...not a sure shot, but 95% of the time.


----------



## Snips

sko0bydoo said:


> Also try:
> 
> http://www.fourwater.com/master/masterlink.htm?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'll check them out.
  
 I saw quite a few on eBay a few days back as well, but I didn't get a chance to buy them


----------



## Khragon

Anyone here have issue where their amp is turning the rectifier tube dark.. it like something burnt.  The SP rectifier I have isn't as clear as when I received it.


----------



## redcat2

They all do that with time, not an issue.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

khragon said:


> Anyone here have issue where their amp is turning the rectifier tube dark.. it like something burnt.  The SP rectifier I have isn't as clear as when I received it.




Its normal, more noticeable on sophia and eml tubes


----------



## Khragon

redcat2 said:


> They all do that with time, not an issue.


 


dubstep girl said:


> Its normal, more noticeable on sophia and eml tubes


 
   
Thanks. good to know.  Got me scare a bit.


----------



## dizzee

hi, another new wa6 owner here. i have some hd650's and 325is', from what ive read the sophia princess 274b is what i should get. just not sure about whether i should swap out the driver tubes as well.


----------



## oscar777

dizzee said:


> hi, another new wa6 owner here. i have some hd650's and 325is', from what ive read the sophia princess 274b is what i should get. just not sure about whether i should swap out the driver tubes as well.


 
 I'd advise you to get familiar with the stock tubes first.. then read the comments/reviews from other members re the different tubes' sound signatures and see if there's anything that suits your preference/taste
  
 6FD7 & 6EW7 are recommended by many members here..


----------



## Xtri

My last pictures before I sold my WA6-SE with the custom orange diode.. ******* I already miss it. 
  


  
  
  
 And a little thanks to Dubstep Girl for helping me with the tubes  Now it's time to move on.. To the V200 we go!


----------



## bbophead

xtri said:


> My last pictures before I sold my WA6-SE with the custom orange diode.. ******** I already miss it. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Don't tell me about all the cool equipment I have sold that I wish I hadn't.  I ain't sellin my WA6, dammit.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Hi all,
  
 Can someone point me towards the right direction to get 6FD7 tubes?

 Thanks.


----------



## Xtri

bbophead said:


> Don't tell me about all the cool equipment I have sold that I wish I hadn't.  I ain't sellin my WA6, dammit.


 
 Better not! You'll regret it like me then


----------



## Xtri

sp3llv3xit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone point me towards the right direction to get 6FD7 tubes?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
  
 Pay premium from Woo Audio if you want to be sure about the quality you are getting. They cost a lot though, 50 bucks for a pair I think, but again they do a thorough check, you'll be almost 100% if you buy from Woo.. If not buy like 3 pairs from a normal tube vendor for the same price, make sure you ask for matched pairs otherwise they might send you non matched. Oh and make sure you get fat tubes.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

xtri said:


> Pay premium from Woo Audio if you want to be sure about the quality you are getting. They cost a lot though, 50 bucks for a pair I think, but again they do a thorough check, you'll be almost 100% if you buy from Woo.. If not buy like 3 pairs from a normal tube vendor for the same price, make sure you ask for matched pairs otherwise they might send you non matched. Oh and make sure you get fat tubes.


 
  
  
 Thanks.  I think I'll get them from Woo.  Thanks.


----------



## Xtri

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thanks.  I think I'll get them from Woo.  Thanks.


 
 Probably the best, I know they check through a lot of tubes to find the "perfect" ones. Here is the mail from Frank:
  



> ​''Oystein,
> 
> We purchase our tubes form a tube distributor then carefully select the highest quality of tubes and properly match them for the best sound.
> 
> ...


 

  
  
 So buy them with Woo if you want to be sure


----------



## sp3llv3xit

xtri said:


> Probably the best, I know they check through a lot of tubes to find the "perfect" ones. Here is the mail from Frank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks, Xtri.


----------



## Snips

sp3llv3xit said:


> Thanks.  I think I'll get them from Woo.  Thanks.


 
  
 That's the safer option. All the other stores don't have 6FD7s in stock, and eBay doesn't have matched pairs. I ended up going for 6SN7s for my WA6 lol.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

snips said:


> That's the safer option. All the other stores don't have 6FD7s in stock, and eBay doesn't have matched pairs. I ended up going for 6SN7s for my WA6 lol.


 


 Why are the tubes not among the products listed on their website?
  
 http://www.wooaudio.com/products/


----------



## Snips

sp3llv3xit said:


> Why are the tubes not among the products listed on their website?
> 
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/


 
  
 Tubes are listed under the upgrade options on the individual amp pages. The 6FD7s in particular are on the same page as the WA6-SE.


----------



## joseph69

I just ordered a pair of 6FD7's from Woo, waiting for them too arrive.
 I had a hard time finding them on their site also, but eventually went into every section I could and finally found them. Don't bother trying to find their tube (adapters) if you need them, you will not find them listed individually (without the tubes), you have to e-mail them for the just the adapters (without the tubes).


----------



## sp3llv3xit

joseph69 said:


> I just ordered a pair of 6FD7's from Woo, waiting for them too arrive.
> I had a hard time finding them on their site also, but eventually went into every section I could and finally found them. Don't bother trying to find their tube (adapters) if you need them, you will not find them listed individually (without the tubes), you have to e-mail them for the just the adapters (without the tubes).


 
  
  
 Thanks.


snips said:


> Tubes are listed under the upgrade options on the individual amp pages. The 6FD7s in particular are on the same page as the WA6-SE.


 


 Thanks, guys.


----------



## dizzee

thought id post a pic of mine, which i picked up last week.


----------



## Snips

dizzee said:


> thought id post a pic of mine, which i picked up last week.


 
  
 Heh, you have the exact same setup as me. Bifrost + black WA6. I'm using the HD600 instead of the HD650 though.


----------



## jaiemm

With the combo below, my Grado RS325is is finally singing...
  

 Western Electric 422-A
  

 Sylvania 6EW7


----------



## Nic Rhodes

When I have tested my fat bottle 6FD7s I have found these valves pretty consistent, with no rejects and plenty of options to match pairs. Getting examples is certainly harder nowdays especially pairs but GE and Sylvanias are still readily available and putting together pairs from ebays is still possible with little effort. There are certainly pairs still out there who don't want to go the Woo route.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

422a?


----------



## joseph69

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/44/100x100px-LS-445ff6e4_2013-11-0209.45.45.jpeg[/img]
 
joseph69





 
offline
 
1,346 Posts. Joined 10/2012
 


   Here are some pic's of the WA6 with 1/4" oak side panels, after trying out the brown floor laminate, which looked very cheesy, but I did like the idea of the wood side panels on the WA6, as some amps do come with from the factory. 
 My father did the cutting and radius to match the face plate looking straight on. Due too my vision, I only came up with the idea/color to go with the brushed/flat aluminum body of the Woo. I also intend to do the transformers top cover, and possibly the face of the volumeknob, I don't want the wood to be overkill! I used Martha Stewarts (BARN RED) from Home Depot since I could not find a stain in the (RED) I was trying too achieve. Wearing a vinyl glove, I wiped the paint on with my fingers then immediately wiped it off with a cotton T-shirt, repeating this 3 times, until I achieved the color I was looking for.


----------



## Glam Bash

Nice paint job. I'll bet its the 1st Woo in history to have red paneling. Looks like you upgraded the footers too.


----------



## joseph69

glam bash said:


> Nice paint job. I'll bet its the 1st Woo in history to have red paneling. Looks like you upgraded the footers too.


 
 Thank you. I thought the red and brushed aluminum would be a nice contrast instead of a brown…something a little different.
 The feet came stock on the Woo. I forget when Woo started building them with these feet, but as far as I've read they used to be an option. Thanks again.


----------



## Snips

Threw in a pair of Westinghouse 6EW7 to replace my 6DR7. Lower gain, but it's much less aggressive than the 6DR7. Makes it easier to listen to certain tracks in my collection. 
  
 Still waiting for my 6SN7s to arrive


----------



## joseph69

A few days ago I received the Mullard 5AR4/GZ34, and I listened to it for about 8hrs total since, and its a nice sounding tube, can't wait to hear it after it burns-in.


----------



## punit

Finally managed to snag a Philips (Mullard) GZ34 Metal base on Ebay, waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> Finally managed to snag a Philips (Mullard) GZ34 Metal base on Ebay, waiting for it to arrive.


 
 Nice! I'm interested in your thoughts after burn-in, please.


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> Finally managed to snag a Philips (Mullard) GZ34 Metal base on Ebay, waiting for it to arrive.


 
  What rectifier tubes do you currently own/tried? Thanks.


----------



## punit

joseph69 said:


> What rectifier tubes do you currently own/tried? Thanks.


 
 Sophia Elect. 274B
 Western Electric 422A
 Brimar (GEC) U52
 USAF 596
 Mullard 5V4G (GZ32)
 Philips (Mullard) GZ34 metal base - Incoming
  
 I was perfectly happy with my Princess in blissfull ignorance. I blame Dubstep Girl


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> Sophia Elect. 274B
> Western Electric 422A
> Brimar (GEC) U52
> USAF 596
> ...


 
 What is it that you don't like about the S/P, and what driver tubes are you using with the S/P?
 Also out of the rectifier tubes listed above, IYO which do you prefer?
 Thanks.
 Also, didn't you buy the (2) 1959 Mullard 5V4G/GZ32 for $45.00U.S.?


----------



## punit

I forgot the Mullard 5V4G, added it now, this shows that I have too many tubes for my own good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I like the Sophia , but each of the Rectifiers  have a slightly different sound signature & it is a kick to mix & match them with various HP's i own to bring out their best features + play down the weakness of each HP. for ex. My fav with HD 800 is the USAF 596, with the Beyer T1 it is WE 422A, with T90 it was Sophia etc. I know the destination is to enjoy the music at its best but for me it is as much about the journey as it is about the destination.


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> I forgot the Mullard 5V4G, added it now, this shows that I have too many tubes for my own good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I see…this is what I'm attempting to do, but all of my HP's are Grado's, but too me they all have their own sound signature as well as the tubes do. The 5V4G/GZ32 IMO is a very good sounding tube,especially for the price, and I don't even have much burn-in time on it because 2 days ago i received the 1958 Mullard 5AR4/GZ34, and I've been listening to that…it has about 8 hrs on it and it also sound nice so far!
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/151227004794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## Dubstep Girl




----------



## joseph69

dubstep girl said:


>


 
 Am I the devil?


----------



## punit

joseph69 said:


> Am I the devil?


 

 I think this was in response to my post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Nice work on the WA6. Seems like you've decided that you're going keep it for a long time .


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> I think this was in response to my post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you, I'll be finishing the rest of it soon, and yes I really like this amp very much, so I'll be keeping it for a long time.


----------



## Snips

joseph69 said:


> Thank you, I'll be finishing the rest of it soon, and yes I really like this amp very much, so I'll be keeping it for a long time.


 
  
 It's a lovely amp for sure. I plan to keep mine for a couple of years before upgrading. I don't really have the space for big stuff like the WA22 atm.


----------



## joseph69

Yes, I'm totally satisfied with the WA6, and tube rolling also gives the amp different
sounds, which as you k.ow I've been exploring with latly, and really enjoyinv the different sounds. I just wanted to add some nice looking wood too dress it up a little.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

punit said:


> Sophia Elect. 274B
> Western Electric 422A
> Brimar (GEC) U52
> USAF 596
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


punit said:


> I think this was in response to my post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MickeyVee

Hi all, just joined the Woo gang on Saturday.  Got the WA6 with stock tubes and Sophia Princess on order.  Sad to have just read that they do/may darken.  Love th pics! In the mean time, enjoying the break in process. This is not  my first tube amp, had the Lyr, WA7 and just for kicks, still have the Vali.
  
 Got a lot of catching up to do on this thread but has anyone tried the Sophia Electric driver tubes. Thought I noted that they had some but required adaptors.. i.e.. Sophia Electric 6SN7


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yes they do need adapters.


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


> Hi all, just joined the Woo gang on Saturday.  Got the WA6 with stock tubes and Sophia Princess on order.  Sad to have just read that they do/may darken.  Love th pics! In the mean time, enjoying the break in process. This is not  my first tube amp, had the Lyr, WA7 and just for kicks, still have the Vali.
> 
> Got a lot of catching up to do on this thread but has anyone tried the Sophia Electric driver tubes. Thought I noted that they had some but required adaptors.. i.e.. Sophia Electric 6SN7


 
 You have to e-mail Woo if you want to buy the adapters (without tubes), if you intend to purchase the tubes elsewhere. You can order the adapters/tubes from Woo's site, but not just the adapter only. The adapters are $40.00 (each) + shipping. If you are interested I purchased 1966 Syvania NOS 6SN7WGTA's from a guy on eBay, and I love them. Also if you are interested in trying the 6GL7/6EM7 tubes I will give them to you for free (I personally didn't care for them, but you may), but I no longer have the adapters (I returned them to Woo), but I bought the tubes from eBay and didn't return them being I only paid $40.00 for them, I put them back on on eBay for $20.00, but I will end the BIN if you want them…but keep in mind you would have to purchase the adapters at $40.00 (each) from Woo, because they are different from the 6SN7 adapters.
 Here is the original sellers listing/description of the tubes I will give you, if you want them them.
  
*PAIR 6EM7 6EA7 Tube RCA  DualTriode Black Plates Coin Base Wright Apollo*
*Test NOS - Lightly Used?*
*Not Original Boxes - Fully Guaranteed*
  

*Base*Octal (Int.Octal, IO) K8A, USA 1935*Filament*Vf 6.3 Volts / If: 0.925 Ampere / -: Indirect / -: Parallel, (AC/DC) /
  
  

```

```


```

```


```

```


```

```


```

```


```
[b]Joule Electra power supply Modwright power supply Wright Sound phono wpp-200c Kenji Mizushima Kenso Music Reference 6EM7 amp Welbourne Apollo mono amps[/b]
```


```

```
 *Price is per Pair.*


----------



## MickeyVee

Was just asking if anyone tried the Sophia 6SN7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get the adaptor thing but am not yet at the point of trying driver tubes.  I'd rather try direct replacement first.  From everything I've read, the power tubes are pretty good but the first bang for the buck is the rectifier and I do have the Princess on order.   Gonna love it for the looks alone. Will try others over time.
 Glad to be part of the Woo club.


----------



## Snips

mickeyvee said:


> Was just asking if anyone tried the Sophia 6SN7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Take a look at the 6SN7 Tube Addicts thread. The opinions on the Sophia 6SN7 are pretty mixed over there. I do think punit has tried the tube on his own Woo though, so maybe you can try asking him.


----------



## bbophead

mickeyvee said:


> Was just asking if anyone tried the Sophia 6SN7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm with you.  Try the Sophia 274B, that should keep you occupied.  Stick with the direct replacements. like the 6FD7's.  So far, I've never felt a need to try the 6SN7 rout.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> I'm with you.  Try the Sophia 274B, that should keep you occupied.  Stick with the direct replacements. like the 6FD7's.  So far, I've never felt a need to try the 6SN7 rout.


 
 I got the RCA NOS 6FD7 (big bottle's) from Woo about a week ago, and I've got about 20hrs on them, and they are a nice sounding tube. I had them paired with the 1958 Mullard 5AR4/GZ34 and maybe found the overall bass presence just a little too much for me, so the last two nights I've been listening to them with the 5V4G/GZ32, which IME has a little bit of a thinner sound, and the overall bass is slightly less, so I think I like hearing the detail with this combo…but I'll have to do much more listening with both rectifier tubes. I've yet to use the S/P (because IME this is the richest sounding out of the rectifier tubes I have) with the 6FD7's. But I can tell you that the S/P with the 6SN7's, I really love!!! So for now I'm just experimenting with different combos, and getting some experience for myself and my tastes. I tried the 6GL7/6EM7's twice…and hated them both times, they just weren't for me, the only reason I tried them twice was because I had gotten the 5V4G/GZ32 and thought they may match well with it, compared to the S/P which at the time was the only rectifier tube besides the stock one (which I never even listened too) that I had, but I didn't even like them with the 5V4G/GZ32, the bass presence was much too much for me. I do like the 6EW7's with the S/P and the GZ34, but didn't try them with the 5V4G/GZ32 yet. I have plenty of listening too do with the tube I already have for now.


----------



## MickeyVee

Hmmm.. might work well with the HD800.  I find the Woo pretty bassy with the RS1i.  Thanks for the tips all.
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> I got the RCA NOS 6FD7 (big bottle's) from Woo about a week ago, and I've got about 20hrs on them, and they are a nice sounding tube. I had them paired with the 1958 Mullard 5AR4/GZ34 and maybe found the overall bass presence just a little too much for me,


----------



## punit

mickeyvee said:


> Got a lot of catching up to do on this thread but has anyone tried the Sophia Electric driver tubes. Thought I noted that they had some but required adaptors.. i.e.. Sophia Electric 6SN7


 
 I have them , an all Sophia set up will give you the widest possible sound stage on the WA6, the sound is very smooth & "tubey" & bass has good impact. This was my fav combo for the T90, which is a bit bright. The Sophia 6SN7 will need some break in, initially the treble may sound a bit rough but it will smoothen out. For the HD 800 i preferred the TS 6SN7 drivers as the HD 800 needs more mid / bass weight rather than bigger soundstage.
  
 The best sound that I have heard from the HD 800 + WA6 is while using USAF 596 + TS 6SN7.


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 If you read my post again you will see that the reason I didn't like the 6GL7/6EM7's was because paired with the GZ34, the bass was much too much, and then I said the S/P is the richest souding, so there is an even heaier bass presencse with this combo. Being you are waiting for the S/P…the 6GL7/6EM7 just may be the combo you are looking for with your HD 800, if this is what you feel the you need (bass), let me know if you want to try this combo for the HD's, and like I said I will give them to you for nothing but the shipping cost, and you will need the adapters. I could care less if you want them or not, please don't feel I'm trying too push them on you, but I'll never use them again and this combo sounds like what you want for the HD's, especially with the S/P.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Less bass gz32/cv593 with 6ew7 or 6sn7s depending on tube type.

Sophia is pretty bass and 6gl7 is overly bassy and bloaty with pretty much every tube except the 596


----------



## joseph69

I was using the GZ32/6EW7 for about a week up until last night, and rely enjoyed the percussion instruments and the highs/separation due too the less bass, this is one combo I like. Another combo I really like is the Sophia Princess/6SN7-6FD7 ( the 6FD7 big botle was what I read about in which you commented on sounding good with the RS1's, thanks *DG*). I also enjoy the the GZ34 with the 6SN7's, but have yet to try it with the 6FD7.
Any other driver tubes to recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Snips

dubstep girl said:


> Less bass gz32/cv593 with 6ew7 or 6sn7s depending on tube type.
> 
> Sophia is pretty bass and 6gl7 is overly bassy and bloaty with pretty much every tube except the 596


 
  
 Hm....have you tried the RCA 5U4G with the 6SN7? I'm still waiting for my own pair of 6SN7s to arrive.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

no


----------



## MickeyVee

Less than a week old, I have the Sophia Princess and a matched set of RCA 6DE7 coming in.  At worst, I have a backup set of tubes and at best, an improvement in SQ.  I'm already at the point where I plug my HD800 back into the Naim and go, nah, back to the WA6.  Not quite as detailed, airy and super clean, but close.. seems richer with overall greater body and that's what I'm liking.  Still breaking in and I'm noticing that the treble is getting more extended and bass is getting a little tighter.
 If this is a taste of classic Woo, I'm really wondering what the WA22 is like. Someday, maybe.


----------



## punit

mickeyvee said:


> If this is a taste of classic Woo, I'm really wondering what the WA22 is like. Someday, maybe.


 
 Last month I was where you are now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & submitted to temptation.


----------



## dizzee

i really have to stop reading this thread, i have pairs of 6ew7, 6fd7, 6sn7, 6dr7 coming and a 5u4g philco as well as a gz32. 
 Building up a bit of a collection.


----------



## MickeyVee

Cr@p.  I got the WA6 with my tax return so the WA22 is out of the question for a while.  So, was it worth the upgrade??
 Quote:


punit said:


> Last month I was where you are now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 One of the reasons I sold my Lyr beside going the upgrade path was that I was going tube nuts.  Never satisfied.  Hoping that I can be happy for a while with there SP and RCAs. We'll se how that goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dizzee said:


> i really have to stop reading this thread, i have pairs of 6ew7, 6fd7, 6sn7, 6dr7 coming and a 5u4g philco as well as a gz32.
> Building up a bit of a collection.


----------



## joseph69

I was wondering if most people insert their tubes all the way down into the sockets?
 This image from Woo's site show a large amount of the driver/power tube pins exposed! 
 What are your thoughts about this? Thanks.


----------



## Snips

joseph69 said:


> I was wondering if most people insert their tubes all the way down into the sockets?
> This image from Woo's site show a large amount of the driver/power tube pins exposed!
> What are your thoughts about this? Thanks.


 
  
 Maybe that picture is only for illustration purposes. The owner's manual states that we should insert the tubes all the way in.


----------



## joseph69

snips said:


> Maybe that picture is only for illustration purposes. The owner's manual states that we should insert the tubes all the way in.


 
 Thought so. It must be like you said for illustration purposes.
 Do you think there would be any harm with not inserting them all of the way into the socket, beside less contact?


----------



## Snips

joseph69 said:


> Thought so. It must be like you said for illustration purposes.
> Do you think there would be any harm with not inserting them all of the way into the socket, beside less contact?


 
  
 I honestly have no idea. Why would you not want to fully insert the tubes?


----------



## joseph69

snips said:


> I honestly have no idea. Why would you not want to fully insert the tubes?


 
 No its not that I don't fully insert my tubes, I was just curious as if there would be any harm too the amp/tubes/ or performance/life span of the tubes.


----------



## Snips

Well I don't really want to risk it. Maybe someone else here has experimented with it.


----------



## joseph69

snips said:


> Well I don't really want to risk it. Maybe someone else here has experimented with it.


 
 Thank you for your thoughts/reply.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Should insert all the way in....
  
 Exposed terminals leave chances to get shock with high voltage (~200V).  No problem leave exposed terminals as long as contacts are made, wrt the tubes.


----------



## joseph69

sko0bydoo said:


> Should insert all the way in....
> 
> Exposed terminals leave chances to get shock with high voltage (~200V).  No problem leave exposed terminals as long as contacts are made, wrt the tubes.


 
 So just as long as the pins are making well enough contact with the socket there is no other issues besides the chance of shock? Thank you.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Oh, in the pix, the pins are being seen _thru_ the glass bottom of tubes, the tubes are inserted all the way.  Look more carefully.


----------



## Snips

sko0bydoo said:


> Oh, in the pix, the pins are being seen _thru_ the glass bottom of tubes, the tubes are inserted all the way.  Look more carefully.


 
  
 Damn. I didn't notice that at all


----------



## punit

mickeyvee said:


> Cr@p.  I got the WA6 with my tax return so the WA22 is out of the question for a while.  So, was it worth the upgrade??


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/650510/the-new-hd800-appreciation-thread/9480#post_10393084


----------



## joseph69

sko0bydoo said:


> Oh, in the pix, the pins are being seen _thru_ the glass bottom of tubes, the tubes are inserted all the way.  Look more carefully.


 
 Its hard for me too make it out, but I'll take your word for it . Thanks.
  


snips said:


> Damn. I didn't notice that at all


----------



## joseph69

My Woo Audio WA6 Wood Edition! (I take no credit for the fabrication, my father did it).
 I only take credit for the idea/color/installation/photos.
 Added to the side panels are the transformer cover and tube base cover with aluminum bezels around the tube sockets…done!


----------



## MickeyVee

Wow! Nice!
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> My Woo Audio WA6 Wood Edition! (I take no credit for the fabrication, my father did it).


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 Thank you very much!


----------



## Snips

Wow. That's an impressive WA6 you got there.


----------



## joseph69

snips said:


> Wow. That's an impressively WA6 you got there.


 
 Thanks very much *Snips*.


----------



## MickeyVee

Just dropped in some  *6DE7 RCA USA NOS Black Plates* and let them run for a couple of hours.  [Stock on my WA6 are Westinghouse.]  Wow, what a difference.. soundstage is back where it should be.. the entire presentation seems more relaxed.. but tighter with better PRaT and dynamics [if that make sense] and much more natural and musical flow/presentation.  The only downside is that the volume is up a couple of notches.  Really like what I'm hearing. Can't wait to hear what their like at the 50 and 100 hour marks and the Sophia to come in.


----------



## Snips

mickeyvee said:


> Just dropped in some  *6DE7 RCA USA NOS Black Plates* and let them run for a couple of hours.  [Stock on my WA6 are Westinghouse.]  Wow, what a difference.. soundstage is back where it should be.. the entire presentation seems more relaxed.. but tighter with better PRaT and dynamics [if that make sense] and much more natural and musical flow/presentation.  The only downside is that the volume is up a couple of notches.  Really like what I'm hearing. Can't wait to hear what their like at the 50 and 100 hour marks and the Sophia to come in.


 
  
 Congratz on your tube. I'm not too fond of my current Westinghouse 6EW7 tubes. They actually sound a bit congested and lacks some detail. 
  
 Still waiting for my 6SN7 and the adapters to arrive. Maybe I shouldn't have ordered them separately since I had to wait 2 weeks for my local distributor to restock the adapters.


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks.. yes, wow, what a difference.  You nailed it with the Westinghouse. Huge change with the RCA. Happy4Now.
  
 Quote:


snips said:


>


----------



## punit

joseph69 said:


> My Woo Audio WA6 Wood Edition! (I take no credit for the fabrication, my father did it).
> I only take credit for the idea/color/installation/photos.
> Added to the side panels are the transformer cover and tube base cover with aluminum bezels around the tube sockets…done!


 
 Nice ! Did you run it for 4-5 hours continuously after the mod ? Do you find that it gets more hot than before as the wood may hinder heat dissipation ?


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> Nice ! Did you run it for 4-5 hours continuously after the mod ? Do you find that it gets more hot than before as the wood may hinder heat dissipation ?


 
 Thank you very much!
 I used it last night for 2-3 hrs with no heat issues at all. As a matter of fact my amp never got hot on me, I feel it actually always ran just slightly warm, because I was very surprised that it wasn't running warmer than it did when it was stock (no wood). I did notice it ran a little warmer with the GZ34 in it though, but I don't have ant heat issues due to the wood.


----------



## joseph69

Last night I also listened too he WA6 for 4-5 hrs straight, and your question about the heat had entered my mind while listening…so I reached over and all of the wood was falling off the amp (just kidding), the amp was actually cold, I mean not even warm at all!
 Does anyone else find this with their WA6?


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> Last night I also listened too he WA6 for 4-5 hrs straight, and your question about the heat had entered my mind while listening…so I reached over and all of the wood was falling off the amp (just kidding), the amp was actually cold, I mean not even warm at all!
> Does anyone else find this with their WA6?


 
 My WA6 be cool.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> My WA6 be cool.


 
 Ok, so at least its not just me who notices this, I find it very strange that it stays so cool.


----------



## Kimakaze

I finally got a USAF 596 for my WA-6SE. The adapter is coming from Hong Kong so it will be little while before I am able to test it out.

Since the 596 does not have an alignment key, is there a correct orientation for it when you insert it into the adapter? The adapter looks to be keyed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-596-to-5U4G-Vacuum-tube-adapter-socket-converter-02-/290973109145?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item43bf594b99

It appears on most pictures that the logo is in front for the WA-6SE.


----------



## punit

Dosen't make a difference in mine (WA22) how it is inserted into the adapter. The "Mighty" is really great with HD 800, what drivers are you using ?


----------



## Kimakaze

Currently using Fat Bottle Motorola 6FD7 with a Psvane WE-274b replica rectifier. It is my favorite combination for electronic music through HE-500s.

I have been seriously considering upgrading to the WA22. I just feel I could be getting more from the HD800s then either my WA2 or WA-6SE. I don't plan on leaving the Woo family. On top of sounding great, they look great.

I assume all 6FD7s sound the same as I also have a backup pair from Woo that are unlabeled.


----------



## Glam Bash

The 596 has 2 pins that are larger diameter than the others, so it it only fits in the adapter with correct orientation.


----------



## punit

glam bash said:


> The 596 has 2 pins that are larger diameter than the others, so it it only fits in the adapter with correct orientation.


 

 you are right, I just tried putting it in different angles & it went in in only one angle, didn't notice it before. Hmm... guess never paid attention.


----------



## MLGrado

I just don't get the Grado hate around here.  It's sonic signature may not be your cup of tea, but they are fine headphones.  I wouldn't trade my RS1i's for anything else I have yet heard.  It is almost like bashing Grado is the cool audiophile hipster thing to do.  I see them lumped in often with Beats and Bose.  And that is undeserved.  
  
  
  
 Quote:


silversurfer616 said:


> You are lucky that you don't live in New Zealand.
> No MEETS here and headphones you can audition are Grado and Beats!!!
> No amazon either where you can send stuff back in case you don't like it!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

glam bash said:


> The 596 has 2 pins that are larger diameter than the others, so it it only fits in the adapter with correct orientation.




+1


----------



## Porteroso

If someone is putting Grado in the same category as Beats, you can just smile and wave boys, smile and wave... And ignore. What Grado does is make a can from a purely auditory prespective. Rather than go in with measuring tools and science and try to create the perfect driver and enclosure, they go in with a good driver, and figure out what shape, what materials, make that driver sound good to them. So in a very basic sense, they're doing what beats is trying to do; they're giving the buyer what he/she really wants. In beats' case, it's the ability to rattle the hoods of the closest tree fiddy cars around you, but only in your head. In Grado's case, it's giving the buyer an incredibly detailed and musical presentation of whatever he/she is listening to. So there are similarities. But to even compare the two is to delve into idiocy.
  
 Enough with that. Proud new WA6 owner here! Got it off of Surreal, who is a class act of a guy. He was using it with HD650s, I'm using it with PS500s. And man, is it good. Huge post incoming by the way, skip if you want.
  
 Quick comparison to what I've been listening to before. I've been with a Fiio E10 dac/amp combo, which was good enough over my laptop's output that I didn't really know how much the WA6 would really improve the experience. I've done the vast majority of my listening till now with the SR80is, and the point of getting the PS500s and 2 weeks later the WA6 is to be able to hear the detail, and at times, the impact, of music, that I know is there, without listening at levels that I feel are starting to damage my hearing permanently.
  
 Suffice to say, simply switching to the WA6 removes a ton of the sibilance the E10 is causing. I'm still using the E10's dac, but the WA6 is head and shoulders above the E10's amp. I imagine if I get a good dedicated dac, I'll be pretty blown away by that too. I've been wondering if high end really is that much better than regular audio, or more specifically, if the PS500/E10 amp could really be bested by anything worth the money. If you're like me, and I imagine alot of people who might read this thread in the coming months and years will be, the difference is easily audible.
  
 It took me no longer than 1 minute of a/b testing to really determine all the improvements the WA6 offered. Those improvements are: everything. I will say that the soundstage is narrow and aggressive, but it's a multi-dimensional soundstage. The Fiio sounded much wider at first listen, but then I realized that _everything_ was wider. There was no placement, no imaging, which relates closely. It was a wide, one dimensional sound. The WA6's soundstage can be improved with rectifiers, but we can get to that in a bit. Talking in generalities here.
  
 The dynamics are breathtaking. I've been listening to a few recordings I know by heart, and sometimes, I'm hearing things dropoff from louder than I'm used to to quieter than I'm used to. On another recording (du pre's kol nidre), at the very end, I'm used to hearing her harmonic ending note as present as the piano's final "tremors," if you will. But now, I can barely hear it. Point being, instead of the amp lumping everything together like "ERRY TING LOUD NOW, erry ting soft nao," I'm hearing much more accurate dynamics. Quick note, I'm a violinist, so this is a big deal. I won't say I have audiophile ears, because being an audiophile is not the point. I do, however, have very practiced and trained ears, and hearing things like this just simply makes me happy.
  
 The extension both ways is also incredible. Also the speed, which is perceived as helping the dynamics. Then you have the detail, and boy oh boy how could I even start. So I won't. You need to listen for yourself to amps like this if you want to believe it.
  
 So onto tube rolling. By the way, I've read this thread from the beginning to page 60.... Long read, still going. I was given 3 sets of essentially stock driver tubes, the (then) stock Electon Tube 5AR4, an RCA 5U4GB (which is great), and Ms. Sophia. The differences in all are readily available, though I'll say sophia stands out the most, because of the soundstage. I guess I can see how you could describe the bass as muddy. It's not really, but less defined, sure. Doing most of the listening to the 5U4G/b right now, it's great. More speed, and a sparkle more clarity. Interested in trying out the Mighty someday.
  
 What I'm really interested in is what apparently (throught page 60s), only 1 person has tried. Which is Mighty with the Sophia 6SNL tubes. Apparently it all contributes towards a bass-accurate presentation with a good soundstage, great clarity, great detail. I'm very interested in that, but it would cost 200 for the little sophias, and another 300-400 for Mighty?
  
 Until then, I'll roll around with some driver tubes to get something that goes well with ms. sophia. She really does deserve the best. She also looks incredibly sexy. I wouldn't want to bring PG-13 material in here, but guuurrrrl, u lookin good. Nom sayin? Anyways, I think if I can find drivers that bring the best out of sophia, and then sophia 6snls with the Mighty, I'd have 2 sets of endgame tubes for the WA6 and I could just sit back and enjoy till I have the money for the WA5, PS1000, GS1000, T1, HD650, HE5. And a good dac or 2. Prolly start with modi unless anyone has objections.
  
 LONG POST DECOMMENCING.


----------



## joeribt

After having tried different combinations of driver tubes and rectifiers I settled on a Sophia Princess. I then used only a few different driver pairs including the stock tubes. After reading the posts here, I ordered a pair of 6FD7 tubes from Jack to go together with the Sophia. The bass is much better for sure. I listened with LCD-2s, AKG501s and Sennheisers HD650.
  
 While most music sounds wonderful, there's something strange happening with some of the music their recorded vocals. Some early Dylan and early Beatles sound very strange: it is as if the vocals are recorded 'further away' and there seems to be an enhanced echo on the vocals. To such an extent, that it does not sound like the record as I know it anymore. The vocals sound very poorly recorded all of a sudden. Has anyone had a similar experience? Could something be wrong or is the character of the 6FD7?


----------



## Glam Bash

My experience with 6FD7 is they are more "up close/front row" perspective. Possibly a NOS tube still burning in?


----------



## joseph69

I also found the same thing, that the 6FD7 (big bottle) are more forward sounding than the 6SN7WGTA's. But I do not find anything strange with the vocals what so ever, and I listen to the Beatles twice this week with them. Maybe they just need to burn-in.


----------



## joeribt

Thanks for your replies. I will give it some more time then. How many hours would you give them?


----------



## Goodjr82

I am a very green tube amp user as you will see by my question.... I notice my WA6 has 9 pin holes for the power tubes. I also see that some highly recommended tubes have less than 9 pins. Do I need an adaptor to use these tubes in the amp?


----------



## joseph69

joeribt said:


> Thanks for your replies. I will give it some more time then. How many hours would you give them?


 
 I would guess I used mine for about 15-20hrs and they sounded fine…but then again they sounded fine to begin with so maybe even less.
  


goodjr82 said:


> I am a very green tube amp user as you will see by my question.... I notice my WA6 has 9 pin holes for the power tubes. I also see that some highly recommended tubes have less than 9 pins. Do I need an adaptor to use these tubes in the amp?


 
 Woo sells the tube adapters ($40.00U.S. each + shipping)…but you will not see them on the website sold separate (without tubes), you have to e-mail them to buy the adapters separate (without the tubes) if you are planning to purchase the tubes elsewhere. Here is the tube compatibility chart for the Woo amps;
 https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ama6VqAKDF7adFlpSFh2ZDVMdnBfS2VpSUxfcEVpTnc&hl=en&output=html
 I have the 6SN7>6DE7 adapters in my photos.


----------



## joseph69

I went back to the chart, and I may be reading it wrong… there is no line separating the the WA6/WA6LE from the WA5/WA5LE…but the chart does show across from the WA6/LE "driver/power" with a (white) background…and across from the WA5/LE shows "300B power tube" with a (gray) background…but like I said they are not separating the amps themselves?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

joseph69 said:


> I went back to the chart, and I may be reading it wrong… there is no line separating the the WA6/WA6LE from the WA5/WA5LE…but the chart does show across from the WA6/LE "driver/power" with a (white) background…and across from the WA5/LE shows "300B power tube" with a (gray) background…but like I said they are not separating the amps themselves?


 
  
 There should be a line, a typo I assumed.  The WA5 has a driver tube section above (shared with WA22).
  
 But some WA6 (not SE) tubes are used in WA5: 6SN7, 5692.
  
 For any tube that is not on the list (less than 9 pins or even same 9 pins), ask Jack for adapters.  Even the tube has 9 pins, the pins arrangements may be different, you may fry the tube and/or your amp.  Consult with Jack for any tube that is not on the list...
  
 Have fun!


----------



## joseph69

sko0bydoo said:


> There should be a line, a typo I assumed.  The WA5 has a driver tube section above (shared with WA22).
> 
> But some WA6 (not SE) tubes are used in WA5: 6SN7, 5692.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for the info…I wasn't the one asking about this, I was replying to someone else's post. I'm very careful with my amp, I have several different rectifier/driver tubes, which I made certain were compatible with the WA6 prior to purchasing. I'm glad you also thought there should be a line between the two amp…it can lead one to believe the tubes are all compatible. Thanks.


----------



## Goodjr82

joseph69 said:


> I would guess I used mine for about 15-20hrs and they sounded fine…but then again they sounded fine to begin with so maybe even less.
> 
> Woo sells the tube adapters ($40.00U.S. each + shipping)…but you will not see them on the website sold separate (without tubes), you have to e-mail them to buy the adapters separate (without the tubes) if you are planning to purchase the tubes elsewhere. Here is the tube compatibility chart for the Woo amps;
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ama6VqAKDF7adFlpSFh2ZDVMdnBfS2VpSUxfcEVpTnc&hl=en&output=html
> I have the 6SN7>6DE7 adapters in my photos.



Thanks very much for the information. It helps a lot. The tubes I'm interested in are the Mullard GZ34. These seem to come highly recommended. I will definitely browse that chart and get acquainted with some of the tube numbers.


----------



## joseph69

goodjr82 said:


> Thanks very much for the information. It helps a lot. The tubes I'm interested in are the Mullard GZ34. These seem to come highly recommended. I will definitely browse that chart and get acquainted with some of the tube numbers.


 
 There is no need for an adapter for the GZ34 which is a rectifier tube…the only rectifier tubes which need adapters for the WA6 are the 274A-5Z3 and the 83.


----------



## Goodjr82

Right I see that now after looking at the chart. I actually had the rectifier tube confused with the power tubes. This is my first tube amp. Which Woo do you have?


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> goodjr82 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much for the information. It helps a lot. The tubes I'm interested in are the Mullard GZ34. These seem to come highly recommended. I will definitely browse that chart and get acquainted with some of the tube numbers.
> ...


 
 and the 596.


----------



## joseph69

goodjr82 said:


> Right I see that now after looking at the chart. I actually had the rectifier tube confused with the power tubes. This is my first tube amp. Which Woo do you have?


 
 I have the WA6, which is my avatar.
  


bbophead said:


> and the 596.


 
 I don't see a 596 on the chart for the WA6?


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> goodjr82 said:
> 
> 
> > Right I see that now after looking at the chart. I actually had the rectifier tube confused with the power tubes. This is my first tube amp. Which Woo do you have?
> ...


 
 That's correct.  It's not on that 2011 list.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> That's correct.  It's not on that 2011 list.


 
 I didn't realize this list was from 2011.
 Is there an updated chart from Woo that you know of?


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > That's correct.  It's not on that 2011 list.
> ...


 
 Not that I know of.  The date is on my list, not yours?


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> Not that I know of.  The date is on my list, not yours?


 
 Actually, mine says it was last updated 4/1014 at the bottom of the page on the left hand side;
 https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ama6VqAKDF7adFlpSFh2ZDVMdnBfS2VpSUxfcEVpTnc&hl=en&output=html


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


>


 
  
  
 Maybe I should compare lists.  Perhaps it's so rare now that it's not worth listing.  I bought mine from him over a year ago.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> Maybe I should compare lists.  Perhaps it's so rare now that it's not worth listing.  I bought mine from him over a year ago.


 
 I was thinking the same thing when I didn't see the 596…that it wasn't available anymore.
 I would like to see the chart that you have also, can you post the link for me please? Thanks.


----------



## bbophead

joseph69 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should compare lists.  Perhaps it's so rare now that it's not worth listing.  I bought mine from him over a year ago.
> ...


 
 Don't have a link.  It would be on the Woo site but he prolly took down the old list.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

596 is good to go on the WA6/SE, just need an adapter from Jack or 2359glenn.  I have one used on WA6SE with glenn's adapter.
  
 596 is so rare, may be that's why it's not on the list? 
  
 Another crazy expensive rectifier tube is the WE422A (ask DubstepGirl, she knows all about the rectifiers) that is not on the list. 
  
 Cheers...


----------



## joseph69

*bbophead*, The only Woo amp that I see on the chart that I have which comes close to a 596 is for the WES "phase splitter", which is a 5963…otherwise I don't even see any other amps that state they take a 596.


----------



## joseph69

sko0bydoo said:


> 596 is good to go on the WA6/SE, just need an adapter from Jack or 2359glenn.  I have one used on WA6SE with glenn's adapter.
> 
> 596 is so rare, may be that's why it's not on the list?
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info.
 How much does a 596 + adapter go for anyway?
 Also what type of sound signature does it carry, or what other tube is it close too in character? Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

So, I find that both the rectifier/driver-powers tube(s) influence the sound of the WA6…which one would you say influences the sound more, the rectifier or the driver-power tube(s)? Thanks.


----------



## DaveUpton

joseph69 said:


> So, I find that both the rectifier/driver-powers tube(s) influence the sound of the WA6…which one would you say influences the sound more, the rectifier or the driver-power tube(s)? Thanks.


 
 IMHO - it's about 80% rectifier, 20% driver in terms of noticeable change in the sound.


----------



## joseph69

daveupton said:


> IMHO - it's about 80% rectifier, 20% driver in terms of noticeable change in the sound.


 
 You see, what I've got too stop doing is changing both rectifier/driver-power tubes at the same time, and just change one or the other and listen for a while. I had the S/P274B and the Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's in, but last night I switched to the Mullard-GZ34 and the GE-6FD7's. Tonight I'm going to put the 6SN7's back in with the GZ34 and hear how much of a difference there is between the driver-power tubes.
 Are there any facts that you/anyone know of about this? Thanks.


----------



## DaveUpton

joseph69 said:


> You see, what I've got too stop doing is changing both rectifier/driver-power tubes at the same time, and just change one or the other and listen for a while. I had the S/P274B and the Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's in, but last night I switched to the Mullard-GZ34 and the GE-6FD7's. Tonight I'm going to put the 6SN7's back in with the GZ34 and hear how much of a difference there is between the driver-power tubes.
> Are there any facts that you/anyone know of about this? Thanks.


 
 I review audio equipment semi-professionally and have been doing so for about 6 years. I try to test extensively and A/B as best I can. All my impressions are based on SPL calibrated listening levels (as levels change with diff. driver tubes) and a 20 minute warm-up, on a reference set of FLACs I use in reviews.


----------



## joseph69

Thanks, now that I know that you do this semi-pro, your opinion makes a difference (not that it didn't before). I also experienced the different volume levels with different tubes immediately, and also let the amp/tubes warm up 20-30 minutes before listening…keep in mind I'm a casual listener, but sometimes can get critical. You've got me thinking that I should start with changing the rectifier tube for comparisons first and keeping the same driver-power tubes in exclusively for a while, I mainly use the S/P and the 6SN7's…so I think I will just put the 6SN7's back in tonight being I'm very familiar with them, this away I can base the difference on the rectifier tube, thanks.


----------



## MickeyVee

Has anyone tried the Mullard GZ34/5AR4 'new production' rectifier?
  
_The Mullard GZ34 is an ultra efficient indirectly heated dual diode, full-wave vacuum rectifier. Providing a mere 10V drop in B+ (plate voltage) at full current demand, this rectifier insures a strong, dynamic response to your sound. An excellent and reliable choice, the Mullard GZ34 comes with a classic "coin" shaped octal base, dual getters for a more pure vacuum, dual mica spacers and full 30mm length internal plate structures. This tube is an excellent replacement of any GZ34 and 5AR4 rectifier tube._


----------



## joseph69

No, but I do have a "new production" Mullard 5V4G/GZ32 which I paid about $45.00U.S., and it is not bad at all!
 It is spacious and very detailed, but lacks a little body/fullness.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Different rectifiers will give give different voltage drops (GZ34 least drop and others the drop increases). This in turn will operate the other tubes(pre / power) at different voltages and therefore different positions on their operating curves. Add to this the fact that everyones mains voltages are also different shows quite how many variables there are. My 250v is very different from others 220v but both are legal here. There are lots's of variables here on how we drive the pre / power tubes long before we even look at makes / types which themselves will also interact with the voltages being given by the rectifiers.


----------



## deanorthk

The WA6 is one of the amp I'm looking to power my Grado PS1000, mainly because it's good to know one can "tweak" the tubes to get what he wants.
 Plus it's not a bad looking amp (it's needed because it'll be visible in my room).


----------



## joseph69

nic rhodes said:


> Different rectifiers will give give different voltage drops (GZ34 least drop and others the drop increases). This in turn will operate the other tubes(pre / power) at different voltages and therefore different positions on their operating curves. Add to this the fact that everyones mains voltages are also different shows quite how many variables there are. My 250v is very different from others 220v but both are legal here. There are lots's of variables here on how we drive the pre / power tubes long before we even look at makes / types which themselves will also interact with the voltages being given by the rectifiers.


 
 Thanks for your opinion/input, very interesting!


----------



## MickeyVee

Cool, proabably the same tube I ordered last night.  I assume that it's better than the stock Chinese tube that came with the WA6.
 The Sophia is still breaking in and the sound changing.  Wen through a period when highs were extended but sharp but that seems to be fading and it's smoothing out. Can't wait to hear what it's like when it finally settles. Done with rectifiers for now.
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> No, but I do have a "new production" Mullard 5V4G/GZ32 which I paid about $45.00U.S., and it is not bad at all! It is spacious and very detailed, but lacks a little body/fullness.


----------



## joseph69

You said GZ34…I have the GZ32 new production, it may be a little different.
 Let us know what you think of it after some burn-in.
 And yes the S/P 274B smooths out very nicely and has nice sound-stage/depth.


----------



## joseph69

I received the NOS/NIB Phillips Miniwatt GZ34 yesterday and listened last night for about 4hrs with the 6FD7's…really nice sounding tube, very detailed, nice clarity and nice tight bass, and I'm sure it will only get better. I have A NOS/NIB Mullard GZ34, which is also really nice…but the clarity/detail/forwardness with the Philips, I'm really liking. The Mullard seems to have a bit more of a fuller, *slightly *recessed mid-range, also maybe not as clear/detailed/forward as the Phillips, (which I like). After the purchase I thought I made a mistake, being they were both the (GZ34), but they definitely have a different sound signature, and I'm glad too have it!


----------



## punit

joseph69 said:


> I received the NOS/NIB Phillips Miniwatt GZ34 yesterday


 
 Metal Base ?


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> Metal Base ?


 
 No, I don't think I would ever pay that much for a tube.
 Here is the one I purchased, do you have any experience with this tube? Thanks
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321344352696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## joseph69

I have an Adcom *pre- amp* with remote volume control… the main output impedance on the Adcom is 100 Ohms…the main output voltage is 2.0V and the maximum is 10.00V. Can I use the main outputs from the Adcom, to the inputs of the WA6, and set the WA6's volume to my desire, then remotely control the volume with the Adcom pre-amp without doing any harm to my Adcom/WA6/headphones? Thank you.


----------



## MickeyVee

I do this a lot with my Naim DAC when I'm listening in my recliner and cannot reach the volume control on the WA6.  Basically set the WA6 to 12 o'clock and control the volume through the pre-amp.  (The Naim has switchable output, fixed or variable)
 Given the voltage swing of the Adcom, I'd experiment.  If you start hearing distortion, the Adcom output may be too high for the WA6.  I don't think you'll hurt anything.
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


>


----------



## bpcans

MickeyVee, I've got a WA6 also and am looking for a good dac. Do you feel the Naim's capabilities pair well with the Woo? Do you ever use the Naim's built-in hp amp?


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 This is exactly what I want to do when I'm not in my recliner, but sitting at my desk.
 So I'm pretty much safe going from the Adcom main outputs to the WA6 inputs. Thanks for the info/experience in already doing this, especial that you have the WA6 it makes me feel more confident that nothing will happen to my set up. Thanks again!


----------



## joseph69

*MickeyVee*, did you get the Mullard you mentioned the other day?
 If so, how do you like it?


----------



## MickeyVee

Not yet.  Shipping for US to Canada takes a while.   I did an order for bike parts from the UK and got it in 3 days.  Form US, it's at least a week, mostly 2. Go figure.
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> *MickeyVee*, did you get the Mullard you mentioned the other day?


----------



## MickeyVee

Yes and Yes.  I rarely use the HP amp in the Naim anymore, prefer the Woo. It has a richer/fuller tone that I like and works better with the HD800 versus the RS1i.
 I do have other plans for the Naim.. add the matching amp and get s pair of Paradigm Signature 1 speakers... someday...
 If I needed a DAC just for the HeadFi setup, I'd do the Bifrost Uber or the Rega DAC (which I also have) for a heck of a lot less money.  _Love_ the Rega DAC but know that it does not do HiRez from USB.
 Quote:


bpcans said:


>


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 I've also ordered from Canada, and it took longer than items I ordered from the U.K. to get to the U.S.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Not a huge fan of black base gz34 , they seem too aggressive and hard at times. Also not liquid like the metal base version.


----------



## joseph69

dubstep girl said:


> Not a huge fan of black base gz34 , they seem too aggressive and hard at times. Also not liquid like the metal base version.


 
 I would definitely agree with what you say about the black base GZ34 (although I've never heard a metal base), but I do like the forwardness/aggressiveness of the tube. Besides if I want a liquid/fuller/bigger sound, I use the S/P 274B, so its nice too have the different tubes depending on the genre/headphone I'm listening too, or the mood I'm in. Plus those metal based tubes are going for $800.00+, and I paid $860.00 for the WA6, so I just can't see it…plus I'm more than satisfied with the the amp/tubes that I have, and need too listen to them, and stop buying tubes for a while, which I've already said before, but…you know how that goes.


----------



## punit

joseph69 said:


> I would definitely agree with what you say about the black base GZ34 (although I've never heard a metal base), but I do like the forwardness/aggressiveness of the tube. Besides if I want a liquid/fuller/bigger sound, I use the S/P 274B, so its nice too have the different tubes depending on the genre/headphone I'm listening too, or the mood I'm in. Plus those metal based tubes are going for $800.00+, and I paid $860.00 for the WA6, so I just can't see it…plus I'm more than satisfied with the the amp/tubes that I have, and need too listen to them, and stop buying tubes for a while, which I've already said before, but…you know how that goes.


 

 I got it for $260 in an ebay auction but after watching ebay like a hawk for nearly 30-40 days for it, stopped bidding on some auctions as the price got too high, managed to get one in the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It does that magical trick of producing extended highs but just stopping short of sibilant on the HD 800. The S.P does not have its magic in the highs IMHO.


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> I got it for $260 in an ebay auction but after watching ebay like a hawk for nearly 30-40 days for it, stopped bidding on some auctions as the price got too high, managed to get one in the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thats a pretty good deal! When I was looking, at the time they were going for $6-800.00.
 Is it NOS?
 Also this is why I like the Phillips Miniwatt, because it has nicer/clearer highs than the S/P, but I do enjoy the S/P very much also, and its nice to have a choice.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

$260 sounds about right for the metal GZ34.  $600-800? Might as well grab a WE422A,  But I can't see myself spending that much for a tube.  DG, good to see you're back, so quiet lately?


----------



## joseph69

sko0bydoo said:


> $260 sounds about right for the metal GZ34.  $600-800? Might as well grab a WE422A,  But I can't see myself spending that much for a tube.  DG, good to see you're back, so quiet lately?


 
 Yeah your not kidding! I looked about 6 weeks ago, and thats is how much they were going for.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

You guys are buying in the wrong place. Buy UK tubes in UK, and USA tubes in USA......Metal base 34s went for £60 and 90 recently here.


----------



## jonnyhambone

Hi, I'm encountering a frustrating issue with my WA 6SE. After not running it for a week or so, I warmed it up tonite, plugged in and am missing channels. If I pull the headphone jack out just a bit and hold it there, it sounds ok. But any variance, or actually push the jack in flush, I lose the left channel. I tried a few different headphones, low/high impedance jacks, all the same issue. Headphone jack plugged into the receiver directly works fine so it definitely seems to be within the Woo. Any suggestions?!
My tubes aren't to used up I don't think - Sylvania 6EW7 fats and an EML 5U4G Meshplate rectifier
Are there components in there that could lead to this? Argh! Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## joseph69

Sure sounds like it is the headphone output, especially if you can move it and make a connection. I had this trouble with a pre-amp I use to own, so I opened it up and bent the contacts (closer), and the problem went away. I guess over time they had less pressure on them from being old/plugged/unplugged. I would suggest sending the unit back to Woo. It doesn't sound like a problem with the tubes at all, but I don't think this is a major problem at all. Good luck, everything will work out fine.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jonnyhambone said:


> Hi, I'm encountering a frustrating issue with my WA 6SE. After not running it for a week or so, I warmed it up tonite, plugged in and am missing channels. If I pull the headphone jack out just a bit and hold it there, it sounds ok. But any variance, or actually push the jack in flush, I lose the left channel. I tried a few different headphones, low/high impedance jacks, all the same issue. Headphone jack plugged into the receiver directly works fine so it definitely seems to be within the Woo. Any suggestions?!
> My tubes aren't to used up I don't think - Sylvania 6EW7 fats and an EML 5U4G Meshplate rectifier
> Are there components in there that could lead to this? Argh! Many thanks for any advice.


 
  
 try a different set of RCA cables on the amp.  A friend of mine had the same issue with his WA7 and sent it back to the mothership to find out it was his RCA cables.


----------



## joseph69

sko0bydoo said:


> $260 sounds about right for the metal GZ34.  $600-800? Might as well grab a WE422A,  But I can't see myself spending that much for a tube.  DG, good to see you're back, so quiet lately?


 
 Where do you see the metal base going for $260.00?
 Here are a few, way more than that!
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xmetal+base+gz34&_nkw=metal+base+gz34&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Sko0byDoo

jonnyhambone said:


> Hi, I'm encountering a frustrating issue with my WA 6SE. After not running it for a week or so, I warmed it up tonite, plugged in and am missing channels. If I pull the headphone jack out just a bit and hold it there, it sounds ok. But any variance, or actually push the jack in flush, I lose the left channel. I tried a few different headphones, low/high impedance jacks, all the same issue. Headphone jack plugged into the receiver directly works fine so it definitely seems to be within the Woo. Any suggestions?!
> My tubes aren't to used up I don't think - Sylvania 6EW7 fats and an EML 5U4G Meshplate rectifier
> Are there components in there that could lead to this? Argh! Many thanks for any advice.


 
  
 Sounds like bad connection, but surprised that it's on both hi/lo Z jacks.  The tip of the headphone jack is left positive, so if you want to open the amp to check solder points.  
  
 For safety before you open the amp, leave the amp plugged in while power's off so that all capacitors can be discharged.  I usually leave it for ~30 min for the caps to discharge.


----------



## Goodjr82

I've got a question about the impedance switch on my WA6. My headphones are 40 ohm impedance. If I switch the amp toggle to high impedance 100-600 ohms, will performance be better? Will I damage the headphones?


----------



## joseph69

goodjr82 said:


> I've got a question about the impedance switch on my WA6. My headphones are 40 ohm impedance. If I switch the amp toggle to high impedance 100-600 ohms, will performance be better? Will I damage the headphones?


 
 I own the WA6/Grado's 32-Ohms, I've never switched the impedance to high, but you should have no issues if you do.
 From what I understand from reading a little bit about impedance matching, you should match the impedance of the headphone.


----------



## bbophead

I think the high impedance switch will make your low impedance (40 ohm) louder so don't have the volume cranked up on a selection while throwing the switch.  You will have to decide if it sounds better or not.


----------



## Goodjr82

joseph69 said:


> I own the WA6/Grado's 32-Ohms, I've never switched the impedance to high, but you should have no issues if you do.
> From what I understand from reading a little bit about impedance matching, you should match the impedance of the headphone.




Ok thanks. I'll give it a try and see what happens. My headphones are the LCD3's. Right now I have stock tubes but I have ordered a Mullard GZ34, old stock.


----------



## Goodjr82

bbophead said:


> I think the high impedance switch will make your low impedance (40 ohm) louder so don't have the volume cranked up on a selection while throwing the switch.  You will have to decide if it sounds better or not.




Yes you're right, it increased the volume but not a huge amount. No harmful effects to the sound quality.


----------



## joseph69

goodjr82 said:


> Yes you're right, it increased the volume but not a huge amount. No harmful effects to the sound quality.


 
 So was this the only sound difference (higher volume) that you heard with the high impedance?
 From what I've also briefly read, if you don't (match) use the low impedance with low impedance headphones, you are over working the damping of the drivers for no reason, an there is less driver control…this is why I don't do this, or never even tried it. Also on the other hand there are debates about this, so I don't want to start one... but this is what I understood and stuck with it.


----------



## joseph69

goodjr82 said:


> Ok thanks. I'll give it a try and see what happens. My headphones are the LCD3's. Right now I have stock tubes but I have ordered a Mullard GZ34, old stock.


 
 I have a 1960's Mullard GZ34 f31 X8X, and its a nice sounding tube, you should enjoy it!


----------



## Goodjr82

joseph69 said:


> So was this the only sound difference (higher volume) that you heard with the high impedance?
> From what I've also briefly read, if you don't (match) use the low impedance with low impedance headphones, you are over working the damping of the drivers for no reason, an there is less driver control…this is why I don't do this, or never even tried it. Also on the other hand there are debates about this, so I don't want to start one... but this is what I understood and stuck with it.



I will switch it back today and see if there is any difference in the sound. Looking forward to getting the Mullard! Thanks for your insight.


----------



## joseph69

goodjr82 said:


> I will switch it back today and see if there is any difference in the sound. Looking forward to getting the Mullard! Thanks for your insight.


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## jonnyhambone

hifiguy528 said:


> try a different set of RCA cables on the amp.  A friend of mine had the same issue with his WA7 and sent it back to the mothership to find out it was his RCA cables.







sko0bydoo said:


> Sounds like bad connection, but surprised that it's on both hi/lo Z jacks.  The tip of the headphone jack is left positive, so if you want to open the amp to check solder points.
> 
> For safety before you open the amp, leave the amp plugged in while power's off so that all capacitors can be discharged.  I usually leave it for ~30 min for the caps to discharge.




Thanks for the advice! I ended up disconnecting everything and swapping out the tubes. After I plugged everything back in, voila! Amp sounded great. Very happy especially since I'll be going to RSD this weekend and have a few serious listening sessions coming up.


----------



## Goodjr82

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.



I switched it back to the low impedance setting and I hear no real difference between the two. The increased volume is negligible and of no benefit. I just have to turn the dial a little further. For me the dial at the 12 o'clock position intensely loud. Some songs just need to be blasted!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

sko0bydoo said:


> $260 sounds about right for the metal GZ34.  $600-800? Might as well grab a WE422A,  But I can't see myself spending that much for a tube.  DG, good to see you're back, so quiet lately?


 
  
  
 yeah, im still around but i'm much less active, mostly responding to the few threads i still like and PM's asking for advice, thats about it.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

The last 34 metals I tracked went for £60 and £90.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

nic rhodes said:


> The last 34 metals I tracked went for £60 and £90.


 
  
 wow
  
 those are great prices for them!


----------



## Nic Rhodes

the secret to buying tubes is to buy them in the continent they were made in!


----------



## bpcans

Sophia Electric 6SN7's arrived today.Now if only Jack Wu would just send me the 9 to 8 pin adapters.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Sophia Electric 6SN7's arrived today.Now if only Jack Wu would just send me the 9 to 8 pin adapters.


 
 Ahh, very nice!
 Hope you enjoy them with the S/P. Is the base brass…or anodized metal?


----------



## bpcans

Thanks joseph, it looks like brass or then again I've been wrong before.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Thanks joseph, it looks like brass or then again I've been wrong before.


 
 Well what ever they are be sure too enjoy their sound, and let us know what you think of the 3 Sophia's together. I have the S/P but I use Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's, and out of all my rectifier/driver tube combos this gives me the nicest sound-stage and depth…but the Sophia's 6SN7's supposedly give even more!


----------



## MickeyVee

Sweet!!  Dying to read your thought on them.  If good, they're probably my next step.  
 Quote:


bpcans said:


> Sophia Electric 6SN7's arrived today.Now if only Jack Wu would just send me the 9 to 8 pin adapters.


----------



## bpcans

My WA6 three-headed monster. Sonic impressions to come later.


----------



## joseph69

Can't wait!


----------



## bpcans

Looks crowded doesn't it? Well the tubes aren't touching each other, but it's just by millimetres if not microns. Lol. I'm listening to Canadian bassist Alain Caron from his Jazz Rock Cuts Series. Right away a much wider soundstage is readily apparent. The bass is much tighter and more defined. I hear the treble as being less shrill. The overall sound is more liquid, less syrupy. The word I'm thinking of is "smooth". This is only after a couple of hours though. It could just be that the stock Woo 6DR7's aren't on the same level of quality of production, or I'm possibly just super excited at hearing something new. One thing of note is that I've turned the WA6 past 12 o'clock to hear the same relative volume as prior to the new tubes. More to come.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Looks crowded doesn't it? Well the tubes aren't touching each other, but it's just by millimetres if not microns. Lol. I'm listening to Canadian bassist Alain Caron from his Jazz Rock Cuts Series. Right away a much wider soundstage is readily apparent. The bass is much tighter and more defined. I hear the treble as being less shrill. The overall sound is more liquid, less syrupy. The word I'm thinking of is "smooth". This is only after a couple of hours though. It could just be that the stock Woo 6DR7's aren't on the same level of quality of production, or I'm possibly just super excited at hearing something new. One thing of note is that I've turned the WA6 past 12 o'clock to hear the same relative volume as prior to the new tubes. More to come.


 
 With my S/P and 6SN7's, there isn't much room either, and I also need a bit more volume also, and would describe the same sound. Enjoy!


----------



## bpcans

Of course this all makes me wonder how much better sounding my hp's could possibly get? One thing for sure is that the tubes together look kinda cool.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Of course this all makes me wonder how much better sounding my hp's could possibly get? One thing for sure is that the tubes together look kinda cool.


 
 I know…it just doesn't end!


----------



## bpcans

What's cool is when you hear the tambourine for the first time in a recording that you thought you knew backwards and forwards. Maybe I'm just becoming a more critical listener.


----------



## bpcans

Does this  need these  or this?


----------



## bbophead

Alain Caron is a monster.  Love his stuff on my WA6.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

bbophead said:


> Alain Caron is a monster.  Love his stuff on my WA6.


 
  
 Love the pic!  That tube looks maniac!  hahaha...


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Alain Caron is a monster.  Love his stuff on my WA6.


It's good to know that I'm not the only "Wild Turkey On the Kit" out here.


----------



## Goodjr82

bbophead said:


> Alain Caron is a monster.  Love his stuff on my WA6.


 
 Which rectifier tube is that? Cool pic.


----------



## Snips

goodjr82 said:


> Which rectifier tube is that? Cool pic.


 
  
 Pretty sure it's the United Electronics 596.


----------



## bbophead

snips said:


> goodjr82 said:
> 
> 
> > Which rectifier tube is that? Cool pic.
> ...


 
 Check.  Requires adaptor.


----------



## rydenfan

I love my 6SE but thinking about moving up the line. If anyone is thinking about a silver unit with less than 200 hours shoot me a PM


----------



## bpcans

rydenfan said:


> I love my 6SE but thinking about moving up the line. If anyone is thinking about a silver unit with less than 200 hours shoot me a PM


Rydenfan, what makes you want to get rid of your 6SE and which amp are you thinking about stepping up to?


----------



## rydenfan

Love the 6SE but thinking about a WA22 as I have a balanced system


----------



## emremusic

Dear Friends, 
 Im a proud and happy owner of 6SE...I use it with with akg701. I had this set up for 4 years now, and it works for me. 
  
  
 I was wondering if I can use the 6SE as a preamp for my powered studio monitors. I can use the headphone out directly into the monitors. Has anybody tried this??


----------



## HexOmega

The SAR4 tube in mine just burned out. It won't turn back on. I'm just using what comes stock until I can get something better, but does anyone have any cheaper recommendations, or should I just order direct from WooAudio again? $100+ kind of sucks when I have had the amp less than six months and baby it...


----------



## Problem

hexomega said:


> The SAR4 tube in mine just burned out. It won't turn back on. I'm just using what comes stock until I can get something better, but does anyone have any cheaper recommendations, or should I just order direct from WooAudio again? $100+ kind of sucks when I have had the amp less than six months and baby it...


 
 You could try some NOS 5U4G if you're looking for a cheaper alternative, most are around $10-$50 per tube


----------



## HiFiGuy528

rydenfan said:


> Love the 6SE but thinking about a WA22 as I have a balanced system


 
  
 WA22 would be the ideal step up.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

After a year of using my WA6-SE, I finally got a pair of 6FD7s from Woo.  Got any idea how long should this pair be burned in?


----------



## punit

50 hrs or 2 days continuous play should be good enough.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

punit said:


> 50 hrs or 2 days continuous play should be good enough.


 
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Amphibica

I just received my Emission Labs 5U4GM for my WA6-SE. Nice improvement. Hooray.


----------



## joseph69

amphibica said:


> I just received my Emission Labs 5U4GM for my WA6-SE. Nice improvement. Hooray.


 
 What rectifier tube were you using prior to this, and with what driver/power tubes, and what type of improvements did you get? Thanks.


----------



## Amphibica

My Wa6-SE is brand new; not even properly broken in. It had the stock tubes (which were quite enjoyable!).

I despair of audio reviews! It's all subjective and relative. Who knows whether you will hear and agree with the adjectives and superlatives that someone else writes about their experience? 

I think I hear better bass extension and more transparency.


----------



## joseph69

amphibica said:


> My Wa6-SE is brand new; not even properly broken in. It had the stock tubes (which were quite enjoyable!).
> 
> I despair of audio reviews! It's all subjective and relative. Who knows whether you will hear and agree with the adjectives and superlatives that someone else writes about their experience?
> 
> I think I hear better bass extension and more transparency.


 
 Mine is also, congratulations!
 Did you upgrade from the WA6? If so, which tubes did you use with the WA6?
 BTW, I totally agree with you about any reviews on audio from my own experience.


----------



## Amphibica

My previous amp was an ASL MG Head DT OTL Mark II with external power supply. I never upgraded the stock tubes. 

It had a wonderful warm sound, but was quite colorful (in a fun way). I still like it, but the 6SE is definitely a HUGE step forward.


----------



## joseph69

amphibica said:


> My previous amp was an ASL MG Head DT OTL Mark II with external power supply. I never upgraded the stock tubes.
> 
> It had a wonderful warm sound, but was quite colorful (in a fun way). I still like it, but the 6SE is definitely a HUGE step forward.


 
 Thanks, was just curious because I'm coming from the WA6 and wanted to hear your thoughts about the two.
 Thanks, enjoy the 6-S/E.


----------



## joseph69

Anybody out there using the 6DN7's with the 6-S/E?
 If so, do they sound closer to the 6SN7's or closer to the 6GL7/6EM7's or neither? 
 Thanks.


----------



## gefski

Anybody familiar with a SED 5U4G (5U3C) blackplate from 1960-ish? (not the 80s & 90s, which are cheap now). Currently liking my WA6 (Vcaps) with Princess & 6FD7s, just fiddling around for backup/alternative. Don't want anything more "forward & upfront" than I've got.

Thanks!


----------



## bpcans

Put the Mighty 596 in the Woo Audio WA6 this morning. I'm running it with the stock Woo 6DE7 power tubes and it sounds pretty good. I've got some Sophia Electric 6SN7 power tubes to try later. Anybody else have experience with the 596 and what power tube combos have worked for other people using the WA6? Thanks


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> Put the Mighty 596 in the Woo Audio WA6 this morning. I'm running it with the stock Woo 6DE7 power tubes and it sounds pretty good. I've got some Sophia Electric 6SN7 power tubes to try later. Anybody else have experience with the 596 and what power tube combos have worked for other people using the WA6? Thanks


 
 Nice, ain't it?
  
 I still like the 6FD7 with the Mighty.


----------



## joseph69

WTB- *2359glenn* 6SN7 *special* adapters for WA6-SE
 If anybody has these special adapters and are not using them anymore or knows someone who has them or can make them for me please PM me, I would greatly appreciate it!
 Thank you
 Joseph


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Nice, ain't it?
> 
> I still like the 6FD7 with the Mighty.


It really is a bigger sound with the 596 when compared to the S/P. Any particular 6FD7's that you prefer?


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, ain't it?
> ...


 
 Sorry, I'm not much of a roller.  Got me a pair of RCA's from McShane that beat the DR's and DE's I have.  Also like 'em with the Princess.


----------



## bpcans

Trying this combo tonight. The 596 and some Sophia Electric 6SN7's in the WA6.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Trying this combo tonight. The 596 and some Sophia Electric 6SN7's in the WA6.


 
 Pure bliss too *my* ears with the 596/1966 Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's! *I* never heard anything better with the RS1i's
 Please, give your impressions.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Pure bliss too *my* ears with the 596/1966 Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's! *I* never heard anything better with the RS1i's
> Please, give your impressions.


Neither of these three tubes has any play time on them. But I can say that listening to the Mike Stern album Upside Downside", a CD release that I'm very familiar with, the sound is kinda trippy man. The mids are recessed and more diffuse, real spacey. The instruments are coming at me from places that I've never heard on this recording before. I bet this combo would be awesome when listening to the The Grateful Dead or any electronica like Rodney Lee - The Satellite Orchestra. At first I thought I was hearing some fuzzy sounding background noise, but it was just the fan in my MBP. Silly me. This tube rolling thing is going to take more time than just cursory ten to fifteen minute listening sessions before bed.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Neither of these three tubes has any play time on them. But I can say that listening to the Mike Stern album Upside Downside", a CD release that I'm very familiar with, the sound is kinda trippy man. The mids are recessed and more diffuse, real spacey. The instruments are coming at me from places that I've never heard on this recording before. I bet this combo would be awesome when listening to the The Grateful Dead. At first I thought I was hearing some fuzzy sounding background noise, but it was just the fan in my MBP. Silly me. This tube rolling thing is going to take more time than just cursory ten to fifteen minute listening sessions before bed.


 
 I loved the 596/6SN7 combo so much with my RS1i's, I'm disgusted I sold my WA6... and seriously considering selling the 6-SE because of this. If I would have realized I couldn't use the 6SN7's with the 6-SE, I wouldn't have sold the WA6. I came very close to ordering another WA6 + 6SN7 tubes/adapters today.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I loved the 596/6SN7 combo so much with my RS1i's, I'm disgusted I sold my WA6... and seriously considering selling the 6-SE because of this. If I would have realized I couldn't use the 6SN7's with the 6-SE, I wouldn't have sold the WA6. I came very close to ordering another WA6 + 6SN7 tubes/adapters today.


Don't go jumping into the horse corral so fast buckaroo. You probably haven't found the right tube combo for the WA6-SE yet, and according to the Woo tube compatibility chart there seems to be a lot of different tube options. Have faith my friend. The 6-SE is a cool amp. Give it some time. I betcha Dubstep Girl would have a good idea about tube combos for the 6-SE.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Pure bliss too *my* ears with the 596/1966 Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's! *I* never heard anything better with the RS1i's
> ...


 
 Hmm, must dig out the Stern release.  I have about a half dozen.  He's so good.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Don't go jumping into the horse corral so fast buckaroo. You probably haven't found the right tube combo for the WA6-SE yet, and according to the Woo tube compatibility chart there seems to be a lot of different tube options. Have faith my friend. The 6-SE is a cool amp. Give it some time. I betcha Dubstep Girl would have a good idea about tube combos for the 6-SE.


 
 I know…I also keep reminding myself that this amp has nowhere near the amount of hours on it as the WA6 did, (its brand new) so I'm trying to be patient. I've also tried every driver tube with either the WA6/6-SE with the exception of the 6CY7, and also tried the 596-S/P- NOS Phillips Mini Watt GZ34- NOS Mullard GZ34 in both, which are all great sounding rectifier tubes. I've also been in touch with DG and she was the one who told me to try the 6EW7's  which I had but never tried being they were stock tubes, which are nice for the PS1K's…but my RSi's just don't have that same rich/warm/smooth/3D sound they did with the WA6/596/6SN7. I'm hoping its got to do with burn-in, because Jack says these amps reach their potential after 200hrs of burn-in, which my WA6 definitely surpassed when I couldn't believe how awesome it was sounding... then like an idiot I sold it because I wanted more power for the PS1K's because I didn't realize it was OK to turn the volume knob past 1-2 o'clock, and thought I was going to damage the amp/tubes with the volume knob at this position, remember? But then it was explained to me that this was not an issue and I was under the wrong impression about this. Not only that…but I think I enjoy my RS's more than my PS's after listening too each of them exclusively for 2-4 weeks each (cheated and switched a few times), so now that I've compared the two for my personnel preference…I think I prefer the RS's. If worse comes to worse, I sell the 6-SE/PS1K's and go back to my original rig that was just *awesome* *for me*. Only more hours/time will tell! [size=x-small]Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it, and I'll try too hold out as long as I can, but I'm definitely missing what I had, and went against my own rule[/size]…[size=x-small]you always know what you have…but never know what your going too get! Anybody want to buy a 6-SE or PS1K? LOL!!![/size]


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I preferred RS1i on WA6-SE over PS1000 on WA6-SE as well.
  
 of course now with the new e grados, maybe i'll give them both another go. someday...
  
 many people do however swear by the WA6-SE / PS1000 combo


----------



## joseph69

dubstep girl said:


> I preferred RS1i on WA6-SE over PS1000 on WA6-SE as well.
> 
> of course now with the new e grados, maybe i'll give them both another go. someday...
> 
> many people do however swear by the WA6-SE / PS1000 combo


 
 My RS's never gave me any sharp highs, at all, I tried every tube combo that I could, and the vocals are thin with no body and the highs at less than normal volumes seem to be making my eyes close at certain passages in the music with the 6-SE. I can't understand this at all! I do like the 6-SE with the PS though after finding the right tube combo (thanks)…but I like the sound of my RS's better, but not with the 6-SE.


----------



## joseph69

I ordered a WA6/6SN7 adapters from Woo this afternoon and purchased some NOS 1962 6SN7WGTA JAN tubes from eBay today.
 I'm waiting for Jack to reply to my message asking him if he will accept 15% re-stocking fee instead of the normal 10% being I am past the return date on my 6-SE.
 Even though he hasn't replied yet, if anyone is interested in my 1 month old SILVER 6-SE -15% of the retail price PM me!
 Thanks 
 Joseph


----------



## bpcans

Day ten with the Mighty 596 rectifier and Sophia Electric 6SN7 power/driver tube combo in my Woo WA6. The sound is very three dimensional and spacious. The bass is tight, extended, and well balanced. Great instrument separation and the highs aren't piercing at all. Now I just turn my amp on and start listening to music without thinking about the gear at all. Thanks to joseph69 for telling me about this awesome tube combo.


----------



## joseph69

^^^^^^^^


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> Day ten with the Mighty 596 rectifier and Sophia Electric 6SN7 power/driver tube combo in my Woo WA6. The sound is very three dimensional and spacious. The bass is tight, extended, and well balanced. Great instrument separation and the highs aren't piercing at all. Now I just turn my amp on and start listening to music without thinking about the gear at all. Thanks to joseph69 for telling me about this awesome tube combo.


 
 Hmm, tempted to try them tho' I love my 6FD7's a lot.


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> Hmm, tempted to try them tho' I love my 6FD7's a lot.


 
 Try the 6SN7's.


----------



## TonyNewman

Is there any love out there for the 7N7 driver tube in the WA6? I swapped out my GE 6EM7s for Tung-Sol 7N7s and am very happy with the combination with my EML 274B mesh plate. Only about 20 hours burn in for this tube combination and it is already sounding much better to my ears than the 6EM7/SP 274B setup I was using.
  
 Anyone else having any success with the 7N7?


----------



## Nic Rhodes

7N7s are generally great tubes, especialy the earler ones, although I haven't used in the 6 I have had excellent results in 22. Also look out for 7AF7s.


----------



## TonyNewman

Have swaped the drivers back to the 6EM7s - the 7N7s were sounding a little harsh to my ears.
  
 The 6EM7s combined with the EML 274B mesh plate is producing excellent results. Very smooth and enjoyable music. Paint me happy with this combination.
  
 Very noticeable improvement in using the 6EM7s with the EML mesh plate vs the Sophia. Has anyone else found a scenario where the EML tube clearly outclasses the Sophia (or vice versa)?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

tonynewman said:


> Have swaped the drivers back to the 6EM7s - the 7N7s were sounding a little harsh to my ears.
> 
> The 6EM7s combined with the EML 274B mesh plate is producing excellent results. Very smooth and enjoyable music. Paint me happy with this combination.
> 
> Very noticeable improvement in using the 6EM7s with the EML mesh plate vs the Sophia. Has anyone else found a scenario where the EML tube clearly outclasses the Sophia (or vice versa)?


 
  
  
 this makes sense, i'm assuming the sound is very warm and full with 6EM7 and EMLs? 
  
 Sophia with 6EM7 should be very muddy if i recall correctly.
  
  
  
 I think the EML is slightly better than Sophia overall, but the Sophia tends to have a better bass response though missing the tightness of the EML. EML is more 3D but Sophia has bigger soundstage. I like the sophia and i am ok with the EML, Good choices for WA6-SE rectifiers but I wouldn't recommend them for other amps per se.


----------



## TonyNewman

dubstep girl said:


> this makes sense, i'm assuming the sound is very warm and full with 6EM7 and EMLs?


 
  
 Absolutely yes. I am really liking this sound on the HD600 and it works on my HD800 also.


----------



## PaulyT

Another question for you folks. I like the WA6 with Sophia Princess and 6FD7 for my (low impedance) Denon D5000. But I'm finding it just a little bright with the (high impedance) Beyer T1. Any recommendations for tubes I should try in order to tame the HF a little bit with the T1, without losing the fantastic soundstage width + depth?
  
 TIA.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

paulyt said:


> Another question for you folks. I like the WA6 with Sophia Princess and 6FD7 for my (low impedance) Denon D5000. But I'm finding it just a little bright with the (high impedance) Beyer T1. Any recommendations for tubes I should try in order to tame the HF a little bit with the T1, without losing the fantastic soundstage width + depth?
> 
> TIA.




6ew7


----------



## PaulyT

Thanks!


----------



## shultzee

Anyone have a extra 596 for sale?  Pretty plzzzz


----------



## punit

http://www.head-fi.org/t/720180/great-tubes-usaf-596-genelex-el84-genelex-6922-pair-mazda5y3gb-free-ship


----------



## shultzee

Thanks "punit" and "thegrobe" .   Got my 596.    Love the wa6se with a Sophia Princess and 6fd7's .  Looking forward to trying the 596  .


----------



## bbophead

shultzee said:


> Thanks "punit" and "thegrobe" .   Got my 596.    Love the wa6se with a Sophia Princess and 6fd7's .  Looking forward to trying the 596  .


 
 Exactly what I use in my 6.  Here 'tis nestled between the analog and the digital.  Note the sophisticated light dimmers.


----------



## shultzee

Nice bbop.


----------



## bpcans

bbophead said:


> Exactly what I use in my 6.  Here 'tis nestled between the analog and the digital.  Note the sophisticated light dimmers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Sweet set up. How's it sound?


----------



## bbophead

shultzee said:


> Nice bbop.


 
 Thanks.


----------



## bbophead

bpcans said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what I use in my 6.  Here 'tis nestled between the analog and the digital.  Note the sophisticated light dimmers.
> ...


 
 Thanks.  It's an awfully nice station for my 325i's.


----------



## joseph69

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/da/100x100px-LS-da0864d8_P1000588.jpeg[/img]
 
joseph69




 
*online*
 
2,146 Posts. Joined 10/2012
 


   Received the WA6/6SN7 adapters this morning!
 This afternoon I packed the 6-SE with all original content from Woo + a NOS Mullard GZ34 and NOS GE 6FD7's/NOS Syvania 6DR7's.
 Afterwards I unpacked my WA6 and put the wood side panels/tube plate/aluminum bezels, and this time took off the aluminum transformer cover and just used the wood cover for a lower/sleeker look…then popped in the 596/NOS 1962 6SN7WGTA's and have been burning-in/listening with the RS1i's for about 4hrs, and I'm so glad to have my old set-up back…just can't wait to pass the 200hr mark for it too really shine like my previous one.
  
 I will be listing my less than 2 month old 6-SE in 10/10 condition with about 60-80hrs on it, and the tubes mentioned above which all have about 30-40hrs on them, on the F/S Forum for a few days…if I don't get any replies I will put it up for bids on eBay. If anyone is interested before it goes to eBay, send me a PM. Here are some photos.
  



  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  


     Headphones: Grado RS1i/SR325is/SR80i
 Amplifiers: Woo Audio WA6-SE/Schiit Magni
 D/A Converters: Rega/Meridian-203/Schiit Modi
 Sources: MacBookPro 13"/Sony CDP-C601ES
 Power Control: Adcom ACE-515 Line Conditioner/Surge Protecter/Power On-Off Delay


----------



## MickeyVee

I just got the Woo 6SN7 > 6DE7 adaptors and some stock Raytheon 6SN7 GTB tubes for my WA6. Just letting it run and break in.
 Any recommendations for some kick butt 6SN7 tubes.. Sound stage with the HD800 is huge with spectrum nicely balanced and fabulous details and highs.  Just looking for a little more kick join the bass. (may get that as the new tubes break in.. we'll see


----------



## bpcans

mickeyvee said:


> I just got the Woo 6SN7 > 6DE7 adaptors and some stock Raytheon 6SN7 GTB tubes for my WA6. Just letting it run and break in.
> Any recommendations for some kick butt 6SN7 tubes.. Sound stage with the HD800 is huge with spectrum nicely balanced and fabulous details and highs.  Just looking for a little more kick join the bass. (may get that as the new tubes break in.. we'll see


MickeyVee, you should investigate this tube. I'm using them in my WA6 with the 596 rectifier tube. The Sophia Electric 6SN7's. Great combination! Be aware though that the SE 6SN7's if used with the S/P rectifier tube produces a very muddy sound.


----------



## MickeyVee

Yup, on my list.  Thanks for the heads up on the S/P rectifier as that's what I'm using right now.  Also have a new Mullard rectifier that's pretty nice (better than the stock one I got with my WA6)  but probably not as good as the original NOS Mullards.
 Quote:


bpcans said:


> MickeyVee, you should investigate this tube.I'm using them in my WA6 with the 596 rectifier tube. The Sophia Electric 6SN7's. Great combination! Be aware though that the SE 6SN7's if used with the S/P rectifier tube produces a very muddy sound.


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


> I just got the Woo 6SN7 > 6DE7 adaptors and some stock Raytheon 6SN7 GTB tubes for my WA6. Just letting it run and break in.
> Any recommendations for some kick butt 6SN7 tubes.. Sound stage with the HD800 is huge with spectrum nicely balanced and fabulous details and highs.  Just looking for a little more kick join the bass. (may get that as the new tubes break in.. we'll see


 
 Also check out some 5692 NOS Red Base tubes (6SN7 family), there are a few up for bids on eBay right now.
 Also the NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's are very nice.


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks!
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> Also check out some 5692 NOS Red Base tubes (6SN7 family), there are a few up for bids on eBay right now.
> Also the NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's are very nice.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Does anyone have any recommendations for tubes that provide a more neutral sound with a very good sound stage?  For the WA6-SE that is, it's supposed to be on the bright side and I'd like to change that.  I guess you could say I want to make it sound closer to the WA7, but I want the power of the WA6-SE.


----------



## shultzee

rhamnetin said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for tubes that provide a more neutral sound with a very good sound stage?  For the WA6-SE that is, it's supposed to be on the bright side and I'd like to change that.  I guess you could say I want to make it sound closer to the WA7, but I want the power of the WA6-SE.


 
  
  
 Yes   6FD7 matched pair from Woo and a Sophia Princess 274b mesh plate either from woo or from Sophia direct.  Outstanding combo, and I am coming from a wa7.


----------



## Rhamnetin

shultzee said:


> Yes   6FD7 matched pair from Woo and a Sophia Princess 274b mesh plate either from woo or from Sophia direct.  Outstanding combo, and I am coming from a wa7.


 
  
 Perfect, thanks for the response!


----------



## joseph69

rhamnetin said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for tubes that provide a more neutral sound with a very good sound stage?  For the WA6-SE that is, it's supposed to be on the bright side and I'd like to change that.  I guess you could say I want to make it sound closer to the WA7, but I want the power of the WA6-SE.


 
 This was the main reason I switched back to the WA6…the 6-SE was too bright/thin sounding to me, especially with the RS1i's.
 But I did find that the S/P rectifier tube with the 6DR7 or the 6FD7 calmed this a bit on the 6-SE, but still preferred the WA6 with the 6SN7's over the 6-SE with any tube combo I tried. You can also try the 6GL7/6EM7 tubes with the 6-SE…but have an overall heavy bass presence IMO, which makes the higher frequencies less noticeable and you'll need adapters to use them, so these may interest you. I also find the WA6 to sound more like a tube amp, where as the 6-SE sounds more like a SS amp…which I'm not saying anything bad about SS amps, but if I wanted a SS amp, I would have bought one.


----------



## shultzee

All I know is the LCD-X's along with the WA6SE is a incredible combo lol.  Also isn't sounding solid state.


----------



## joseph69

shultzee said:


> All I know is the LCD-X's along with the WA6SE is a incredible combo lol.  Also isn't sounding solid state.


 
 Well I'm using RS1i's, which have a totally different sound signature than the LCD-X.
 When I had the PS1K's together with the 6-SE, it was a different story. So I prefer the RS1i/WA6/596/6SN7.


----------



## punit

mickeyvee said:


> I just got the Woo 6SN7 > 6DE7 adaptors and some stock Raytheon 6SN7 GTB tubes for my WA6. Just letting it run and break in.
> Any recommendations for some kick butt 6SN7 tubes.. Sound stage with the HD800 is huge with spectrum nicely balanced and fabulous details and highs.  Just looking for a little more kick join the bass. (may get that as the new tubes break in.. we'll see


 
  
  


bpcans said:


> MickeyVee, you should investigate this tube. I'm using them in my WA6 with the 596 rectifier tube. The Sophia Electric 6SN7's. Great combination! Be aware though that the SE 6SN7's if used with the S/P rectifier tube produces a very muddy sound.


 
  
   


joseph69 said:


> Also check out some 5692 NOS Red Base tubes (6SN7 family), there are a few up for bids on eBay right now.
> Also the NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's are very nice.


 

  
 IMHO - The SE 6SN7 is a good tube but overpriced (just like the S Princess). For equal or cheaper price there are quite a few better 6SN7's available. RCA red base 5692's are one & few others are ;
  
 Ken Rad VT231 6SN7GT Black Glass
 TS BP 6F8G
 National Union 6F8G
 Sylvania 6F8G
 Brimar CV1988
 Sylvania Bad Boy 6SN7GT
  
The above is based on my experience with WA22. You may have to show some patience to snag some of the above at a good price.


----------



## bpcans

punit said:


> IMHO - The SE 6SN7 is a good tube but overpriced (just like the S Princess). For equal or cheaper price there are quite a few better 6SN7's available. RCA red base 5692's are one & few others are ;
> 
> Ken Rad VT231 6SN7GT Black Glass
> 
> ...


Thanks for the list punit. I'll start hunting for these tubes. Nothing like the chase my friend.


----------



## punit

bpcans said:


> Thanks for the list punit. I'll start hunting for these tubes. Nothing like the chase my friend.


 

 Some info about diff types of 6SN7 tubes.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/117677/the-reference-6sn7-thread


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> Some info about diff types of 6SN7 tubes.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/117677/the-reference-6sn7-thread


 
 I have a couple of pairs of the NOS RCA RED BASE 5692's…I've been keeping my eye out for the others you've mentioned above, but they are hard to come across. Do you know where I can get my hands on any of the above, besides the SE?
 Thanks for the link about the 6SN7 Thread…I will be reading this tonight while listening!


----------



## punit

All of them were obtained by me from ebay after couple of months of patient stalking. I could send you a list of some good tube sellers if interested & you can also try your luck with them.


----------



## joseph69

punit said:


> All of them were obtained by me from ebay after couple of months of patient stalking. I could send you a list of some good tube sellers if interested & you can also try your luck with them.


 
 Thanks *punit*, I actually saw some Tung Sol 5692 on eBay…which were a bit pricy for me right now.
 But I would appreciate the list of good sellers you've offered for the near future.
 Thanks very much!


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks for the list.. good place for me to start 
 Quote:


punit said:


> IMHO - The SE 6SN7 is a good tube but overpriced (just like the S Princess). For equal or cheaper price there are quite a few better 6SN7's available. RCA red base 5692's are one & few others are ;
> 
> Ken Rad VT231 6SN7GT Black Glass
> TS BP 6F8G
> ...


----------



## punit

I forgot to mention that the 6F8G tubes need an adapter for you to be able to run them on 6sn7 sockets . Woo & Glenn make these adapters. Like the one in the pic below :

  
 Please  check with Woo if 6F8G can be used on WA6. If they can be then that means that you will have to use a 6F8G adapter on top of a 6SN7 adapter for the WA6.


----------



## JustinBieber

Anybody here pairing a WA6 on HE500/560? Any other planars? I would like some feedback.. I read a couple posts here and impressions are a mixed bag. Some say it doesn't have enough power, others say it's fine.
  
 I'm worried about power output with music with a large dynamic range, since it only does .5W. I tried a WA6 at a meet with a he560 and it got super loud, but, I wasn't using my music. I get 2-3 o' clock on a Schiit Magni with these large D.R tracks.
  
 I would be using Sophia Princess + Stock driver and either 6EW7 or 6FD7.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## TonyNewman

My WA6 drives the LCD-X easily and gives a great sound, but that is a very easy panar to drive.
  
 I don't even try it with my HE6 - that just isn't going to fly.


----------



## Richiness

justinbieber said:


> Anybody here pairing a WA6 on HE500/560? Any other planars? I would like some feedback.. I read a couple posts here and impressions are a mixed bag. Some say it doesn't have enough power, others say it's fine.
> 
> I'm worried about power output with music with a large dynamic range, since it only does .5W. I tried a WA6 at a meet with a he560 and it got super loud, but, I wasn't using my music. I get 2-3 o' clock on a Schiit Magni with these large D.R tracks.
> 
> ...




I'm pairing the WA6 and HE500 just fine. I don't listen at ear splitting levels but it works mighty fine for me! I've used it with the same pairing as you mentioned also


----------



## bpcans

justinbieber said:


> Anybody here pairing a WA6 on HE500/560? Any other planars? I would like some feedback.. I read a couple posts here and impressions are a mixed bag. Some say it doesn't have enough power, others say it's fine.
> 
> I'm worried about power output with music with a large dynamic range, since it only does .5W. I tried a WA6 at a meet with a he560 and it got super loud, but, I wasn't using my music. I get 2-3 o' clock on a Schiit Magni with these large D.R tracks.
> 
> ...


JB, the WA6 is great hp amp. Don't worry about the 0.5 watt power, it's plenty to drive ear speakers. It took awhile for my hearing to adjust to the audio dynamics of a good dedicated power source. Be patient, it only gets better. You need time to dial everything in. I've run LCD-X's, HE-560, and HD800's thru this amp without any issues or loss of detail. I started listening to my music way to loud with the WA6 tuned to about 1:30 to 2:00. Now I listen to most stuff at about 10:30 to 11:00 on the dial. As your critical listening skills improve you'll find yourself dialling the volume back. What are you using for headphones now ?


----------



## JustinBieber

Thanks you two (and also @TonyNewman). Glad to see it has enough power, just worried as I get to 2/3 o' clock on Mangi which is 1.2W.
  
@bpcans it will only be used for an HE560 for now.
  
  
  
 Quote:


richiness said:


> I'm pairing the WA6 and HE500 just fine. I don't listen at ear splitting levels but it works mighty fine for me! I've used it with the same pairing as you mentioned also


 
  


bpcans said:


> JB, the WA6 is great hp amp. Don't worry about the 0.5 watt power, it's plenty to drive ear speakers. It took awhile for my hearing to adjust to the audio dynamics of a good dedicated power source. Be patient, it only gets better. You need time to dial everything in. I've run LCD-X's, HE-560, and HD800's thru this amp without any issues or loss of detail. I started listening to my music way to loud with the WA6 tuned to about 1:30 to 2:00. Now I listen to most stuff at about 10:30 to 11:00 on the dial. As your critical listening skills improve you'll find yourself dialling the volume back. What are you using for headphones now ?


----------



## bbophead

Where the volume control is positioned has nothing to do with how much power an amp is putting out.  Designers can have it full out at nine o'clock or five o'clock or anywhere inbetween.


----------



## TonyNewman

shultzee said:


> Yes   6FD7 matched pair from Woo and a Sophia Princess 274b mesh plate either from woo or from Sophia direct.  Outstanding combo, and I am coming from a wa7.


 
  
 For around $80 more than the SP the EML 274B mesh plate rectifier is worth looking at. I was very pleased with my upgrade from SP to EML 274B (and it is gorgeous tube).
  
http://www.emissionlabs.com/datasheets/EML-274-Large.jpg
  
 I haven't tried the EML 274B with 6SN7s yet (have those on order) - currently running it with 6EM7s - very warm and rich sound. Delicious stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My WA6 drives my HD600/HD800/LCD-X just fine. HE6 is a non starter. I would be very. very cautious about the more difficult to drive planars with the WA6.


----------



## shultzee

tonynewman said:


> For around $80 more than the SP the EML 274B mesh plate rectifier is worth looking at. I was very pleased with my upgrade from SP to EML 274B (and it is gorgeous tube).
> 
> http://www.emissionlabs.com/datasheets/EML-274-Large.jpg
> 
> ...


 
 Good info Tony.  I will have to give the EML a shot someday.  I did also try  the mighty 596 with the 6fd7's and its pretty amazing.  Just very hard to find the 596 rectifier.


----------



## TonyNewman

I have just put my newly arrived NOS 6SN7s into my WA6 for burn in - WOW - even with zero burn in these are the best sounding driver tubes with my EML 274B rectifier I have tried.
  
 My only regret is wasting quite a bit of time and money messing about with 7N7 / 6EW7 ... etc. None of these come close to the overall sound delivered with the 6SN7.


----------



## bpcans

TonyN, now that you've heard audio bliss may you reach nirvana and enlightenment. May I suggest the Rolling Stones?


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> I have just put my newly arrived NOS 6SN7s into my WA6 for burn in - WOW - even with zero burn in these are the best sounding driver tubes with my EML 274B rectifier I have tried.
> 
> My only regret is wasting quite a bit of time and money messing about with 7N7 / 6EW7 ... etc. None of these come close to the overall sound delivered with the 6SN7.


 
 I agree 100%


----------



## TonyNewman

bpcans said:


> TonyN, now that you've heard audio bliss may you reach nirvana and enlightenment. May I suggest the Rolling Stones?


 
  
 Dailing in 'Fortunate Son' as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Love the bass beat in that song.
  
 EDIT - sorry - that one is from CCR, not the stones. Still a hell of a song.


----------



## JES

tonynewman said:


> I have just put my newly arrived NOS 6SN7s into my WA6 for burn in - WOW - even with zero burn in these are the best sounding driver tubes with my EML 274B rectifier I have tried.
> 
> My only regret is wasting quite a bit of time and money messing about with 7N7 / 6EW7 ... etc. None of these come close to the overall sound delivered with the 6SN7.




Any particular 6SN7?


----------



## TonyNewman

jes said:


> Any particular 6SN7?


 
 I'll post the details of the NOS 6SN7 tubes I am using later today (i'm in the office right now with my ALO International+ and SE535s - which is a sweet setup).
  
 These came via the Woo website. I ordered them via Woo Audio to get the 6SN7 adapters and as a starting point for tube rolling 6SN7s.


----------



## JES

tonynewman said:


> I'll post the details of the NOS 6SN7 tubes I am using later today (i'm in the office right now with my ALO International+ and SE535s - which is a sweet setup).
> 
> These came via the Woo website. I ordered them via Woo Audio to get the 6SN7 adapters and as a starting point for tube rolling 6SN7s.




That answers my question. I was wondering if they were the ones that are on the Woo site, and about adapters. Thank you.


----------



## TonyNewman

I have a question around the high end (in theory) new production 6SN7s - the Shuguang Treasure, and the Sophia Princess.
  
 These tubes go for around 100 bucks a piece - so I wanted to ask the forum if any WA6 owners have tried these and have any feedback.
  
 (I have done a forum search and a general google search - not much out there specific for the WA6).


----------



## bpcans

tonynewman said:


> I have a question around the high end (in theory) new production 6SN7s - the Shuguang Treasure, and the Sophia Princess.
> 
> These tubes go for around 100 bucks a piece - so I wanted to ask the forum if any WA6 owners have tried these and have any feedback.
> 
> (I have done a forum search and a general google search - not much out there specific for the WA6).


Tony, if your talking about the Shuguang rectifier tube that came with the WA6 I pretty much just used that to see if the amp was operational. I ordered the S/P with the WA6 and it sounded pretty good with the stock 6DE7, I believe that's what they are, power/driver tubes. Next, after reading some glowing impressions of what the 6SN7's could do in a WA6, I bypassed the interweb, eBay 
hunt for a vintage NOS 6SN7 and ordered some brand new tubes direct from Sophia Electric. I found their soulmate to be the "Mighty" 596 rectifier tube and I've been very happy since.


----------



## TonyNewman

Thank you - good to get some feedback on the SP 6SN7s.
  
 The stock Shuguang rectifier is what I use for burn in too. It is now at the back of a drawer somewhere and will probably stay there forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Shuguang sell a driver tube that is a direct substitute for the 6SN7 - it is labelled *'Shuguang Treasure CV181-Z' *but my understanding is that it is interchangeable with 6SN7s.
  
 Cost is similar to the SP 6SN7.
  
Link


----------



## bpcans

tonynewman said:


> Thank you - good to get some feedback on the SP 6SN7s.
> 
> The stock Shuguang rectifier is what I use for burn in too. It is now at the back of a drawer somewhere and will probably stay there forever
> 
> ...


Way cool. Thanks for the link. My pleasure to have been of some help.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Thank you - good to get some feedback on the SP 6SN7s.
> 
> The stock Shuguang rectifier is what I use for burn in too. It is now at the back of a drawer somewhere and will probably stay there forever
> 
> ...


 
 Also check out some NOS RCA 5692 Red Base tubes (6SN7 family), or some NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's, you won't be disappointed…at all!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Also check out some NOS RCA 5692 Red Base tubes (6SN7 family), or some NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's, you won't be disappointed…at all!


 
  
 Thank you - I'll check price / availability on those puppies.
  
 I am trying to steer myself towards new production tubes if I can find some 6SN7s that come close to the SQ of the NOS 'classics' at a reasonable price. The SP and Shuguang Treasure appear to be the top end (at least terms of cost) for new production 6SN7s, but don't seem to get much love from WA6 owners.


----------



## TonyNewman

bpcans said:


> Way cool. Thanks for the link. My pleasure to have been of some help.


 
  
 HeadFi'ers helping each other out is what makes this forum rock. You guys are great.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Thank you - I'll check price / availability on those puppies.
> 
> I am trying to steer myself towards new production tubes if I can find some 6SN7s that come close to the SQ of the NOS 'classics' at a reasonable price. The SP and Shuguang Treasure appear to be the top end (at least terms of cost) for new production 6SN7s, but don't seem to get much love from WA6 owners.


 
 I've yet to try the SE 6SN7, but I definitely will in the near future.
 I have the SE-SP 274B, which is a very nice rectifier tube IMO, so I would think the SE 6SN7 would be really a nice tube also.


----------



## TonyNewman

I did some research and while specific info for the WA6 is lean (or non existent) I did find some good info on the Shuguang Treasures for other audiophile amps. Some links are posted below.
  
 I have pulled the trigger and ordered a pair. It will take a while to get them shipped where I am (New Zealand), then burn them in and make some comparisons, but I will post my impressions when I have them.
  
 Some links for reviews on the Shuguang Treasures 6SN7:
  
http://robertmusic.blogspot.co.nz/2011/03/shuguang-treasures-cv181-6sn7-300b-kt.html
  
http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=299691
  
http://www.tnt-audio.com/accessories/shuguang_treasures_cv181_e.html
  
 These are some staggeringly good reviews from folks that appear to know what they are about - so I am expecting great things from these babies.
  
 My only concern at this point is the physical fit in the WA6 - these are 'fat' driver tubes and my EML 274B mesh rectifier is a big person of a tube - not a lot of wiggle room in there.


----------



## joseph69

Re-listed the WA6-SE + upgraded tubes again…I took it off the F/S Forum to listen to the HD-800's through it for 2 days.


----------



## TonyNewman

Quick update on the Shuguang CV-181s (6SN7 compatible). Received the tubes today and they are in my WA6 right now, starting the burn in.
  
 Right out of the box these babies sounded good. With 2 hours burn in they are outperforming every other driver tube I have tried (including the 7N7s, 6SN7s and 6EM7s purchased directly from Woo Audio).
  
 While not cheap at $100 bucks per unit, so far they are delivering the sonic goods.
  
 My only word of caution is that these are BIG for 6SN7 style driver tubes. On my WA6 I had to swap out my SP 274B for my slightly skinnier EML 274B mesh rectifier. Even then, it was a tight fit to get everything seated properly. Both driver tubes are pressing firmly up against the rectifier, but I think that will be OK (thick, strong glass walls with similar operating temperatures).


----------



## MickeyVee

Can you post a picture of the tubes in the WA6.  I'm trying the 6SN7 but only have the Woo stock adaptors and tubes.  Not sure I'm all that impressed yet.  May try the SP 6SN7's.
 Quote:


tonynewman said:


> My only word of caution is that these are BIG for 6SN7 style driver tubes. On my WA6 I had to swap out my SP 274B for my slightly skinnier EML 274B mesh rectifier. Even then, it was a tight fit to get everything seated properly. Both driver tubes are pressing firmly up against the rectifier, but I think that will be OK (thick, strong glass walls with similar operating temperatures).


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 What brand/ 6SN7's are you using from Woo, the Sophia Electric…also what rectifier tube?


----------



## TonyNewman

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 I'll try this evening (NZ time) - 7am Friday morning in my part of the planet. I must be one of the few people without a camera in my phone. Have to dig out my old digital camera (unused for 3+ years) and see if I can make it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try.
  
 I left my WA6 running overnight with the Treasures - rough edges to the sound have started to recede, but some crackling still happening (approx 12 hours burn in - long way to go).
  
 Will run a comparison with the SE 6SN7s when they arrive and have had a burn in.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> What brand/ 6SN7's are you using from Woo, the Sophia Electric…also what rectifier tube?


 
  
 I have the SP mesh 274B and an EML mesh 274B. Both are very good. The EML is slightly better to my ears, but that is a matter of taste - I would be happy with either.
  
 A small point is that the EML is the most attractive tube I have ever seen. Beautiful piece of workmanship. If I can get my camera to work I will try to highlight the EML tube.
  
 With the tight fit on the Treasure CV-181s I can only fit the thinner EML tube in the WA6 - fatter Sophia Princess is a non-starter. A straight walled NOS rectifier would fit even better, but I am trying to avoid NOS tubes at the moment as that has not worked out well for me so far.
  
 I have purchased all the NOS options currently advertised on the Woo website for the WA6. None of these tubes come close to the sonic results I am getting from the Shuguang Treasures, and apart from getting the adapters (which are very nice) a waste of money IMHO. I will list all these tubes at the end of this message.
  
 I made an email inquiry on the Woo site regarding Sophia Electric 6SN7s a few days ago - no reply to this - so I ordered direct from Sophia Electric (made a PayPal payment then followed up with an email) - my tubes were dispatched within 24 hours and I should have them in a week or so. Excellent customer service from the folks at Sophia Electric.
  
 My NOS tubes from Woo:
  
 7N7 - Tung Sol (harsh treble and rather unpleasant to my ears - further burn in might have fixed this, but I couldn't stand having them in for that long)
 6EM7 - GE (smooth and warm tube - rather nice - but a little wooly and lacking in detail)
 6SN7 - Channel Master (re-branded Hitachi, AFAIK). Not a bad sound - nice mids and strong bass - but lacking at the top end. The best of the 3 for me.
  
 The Shuguang Treasures outperformed all the above right out of the box.
  
 Please don't take any of the above as a slagging of Woo Audio. I love their gear, just not the NOS tubes they sell for the WA6.
  
 I was so impressed with the sound of my WA6 with the Shuguang Treasures + EML 274B that I have ordered a WA5. I just can't get enough of that tubey goodness


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> I'll try this evening (NZ time) - 7am Friday morning in my part of the planet. I must be one of the few people without a camera in my phone. Have to dig out my old digital camera (unused for 3+ years) and see if I can make it work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You should not be leaving the WA6 on for more than 8hrs at a time!
 It needs to cool down, check the FAQ on Woo's site!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> You should not be leaving the WA6 on for more than 8hrs at a time!
> It needs to cool down, check the FAQ on Woo's site!


 
  
 I know. I don't care - my house, my amp, my risk.
  
 The longest continuous run it gets is around 10 hours without a cool down, so I am not violating the gospel by all that much.
  
 I also enjoyed tearing off my 'do not remove' tag from my mattress when I lived in the USA. I like to live on the edge.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> I have the SP mesh 274B and an EML mesh 274B. Both are very good. The EML is slightly better to my ears, but that is a matter of taste - I would be happy with either.
> 
> A small point is that the EML is the most attractive tube I have ever seen. Beautiful piece of workmanship. If I can get my camera to work I will try to highlight the EML tube.
> 
> ...


 
 I was actually quoting *MickyVee's* post about him not liking the 6SN7's, thats why I asked what brand he was using, and with what rectifier. But I'm up on your posts also!


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> I know. I don't care - my house, my amp, my risk.
> 
> The longest continuous run it gets is around 10 hours without a cool down, so I am not violating the gospel by all that much.


 
 Take it easy, I understand its you house/amp/risk…was just trying to help.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Take it easy, I understand its you house/amp/risk…was just trying to help.


 
  
 All good. I'm not grumpy


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> I was actually quoting *MickyVee's* post about him not liking the 6SN7's, thats why I asked what brand he was using, and with what rectifier. But I'm up on your posts also!


 
  
 Apologies - I should read before I type <slaps forehead>


----------



## MickeyVee

Sophia Princess 274B Rectifier & Raytheon 6SN7GTB drivers with Woo adaptors.
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> What brand/ 6SN7's are you using from Woo, the Sophia Electric…also what rectifier tube?


----------



## MickeyVee

I said not impressed yet, not that I don't like them  Maybe the need more burn in but they probably have 50+ hours.  They're growing on me and maybe surpassing the stock GE 6DE7.  Maybe my expectations are too high.  Will try the SE 6SN7's and then stop.
  
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> I was actually quoting *MickyVee's* post about him not liking the 6SN7's, thats why I asked what brand he was using, and with what rectifier. But I'm up on your posts also!


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


>


 
 The NOS Slyvania 6SN7's WGTA's are real nice sounding.
 Also the SP with the 6SN7's may be too much of a warm sound…depending on what you like.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> The NOS Slyvania 6SN7's WGTA's are real nice sounding.
> Also the SP with the 6SN7's may be too much of a warm sound…depending on what you like.


My experience that the Sophia Princess with my Sophia Electric 6SN7's sounded like mud, I mean like super super thick. The USAF 596 rectified that situation.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> My experience that the Sophia Princess with my Sophia Electric 6SN7's sounded like mud, I mean like super super thick. The USAF 596 rectified that situation.


 
 I agree, you don't hear much clarity/detail with that combo.


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks gents.. I'll try other 6SN7's than the SP.  No hurry right now as I spend most of my free time on my new road bike while the weather cooperates.
  
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> The NOS Slyvania 6SN7's WGTA's are real nice sounding.
> Also the SP with the 6SN7's may be too much of a warm sound…depending on what you like.


----------



## TonyNewman

mickeyvee said:


>


 

 Some pics of the EML 274B with the Shuguang CV-181s (plus adapters) - a lot of tube for a smallish amp. It all fits, but only just.
  
 Sounds great - looks atrocious. Apologies for the awful camera work.


----------



## bpcans

tonynewman said:


> Some pics of the EML 274B with the Shuguang CV-181s (plus adapters) - a lot of tube for a smallish amp. It all fits, but only just.
> 
> Sounds great - looks atrocious. Apologies for the awful camera work.
> 
> ...


TonyN, you've got a sweet setup there my friend. The black WA6 with those tubes makes it look like something from the set of a Frankenstein movie, or even kinda steampunk retro with a bit of military grade seriousness. Keep us informed on the sound. Are you having fun tube rolling?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

some of these tube combos make me facepalm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanna see 6F8G 596 WA6!


----------



## TonyNewman

bpcans said:


> TonyN, you've got a sweet setup there my friend. The black WA6 with those tubes makes it look like something from the set of a Frankenstein movie, or even kinda steampunk retro with a bit of military grade seriousness. Keep us informed on the sound. Are you having fun tube rolling?


 
  
 Lots of fun and a little frustration so far. Finding a tube combination that sounds great is tremendous fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 spending cash on tubes that suck isn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I try to read a lot of opinions here on head-fi and elsewhere, and ask lots of (mostly dumb) questions, but I still have very little idea on what I am doing. When I find a nice tube setup it is usually more by accident more than anything.
  
 I have some NOS Sylvania 6SN7GTA coming soon, as well as the Sophia 6SN7s. Going to be a lot of fun comparing the NOS Sylvania to the new production tubes.


----------



## TonyNewman

dubstep girl said:


> some of these tube combos make me facepalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am very keen to get my hands on some USAF 596s for my WA6 and to try in my WA5 (when I get it in a few weeks).
  
 Does the 596 need an adapter for the 274B socket or does it plug right in?
  
 What tube setup are you currently running in your WA5?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

tonynewman said:


> I am very keen to get my hands on some USAF 596s for my WA6 and to try in my WA5 (when I get it in a few weeks).
> 
> Does the 596 need an adapter for the 274B socket or does it plug right in?
> 
> What tube setup are you currently running in your WA5?


 
 needs adapter
  
 running EML 300B , Tung Sol 6F8G, and CV593.


----------



## TonyNewman

dubstep girl said:


> running EML 300B , Tung Sol 6F8G, and CV593.


 
  
 I really like my EML 274B rectifier in my WA6. EML make very nice tubes. The are also stunning to look at (tubegasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).
  
 I plan to start with EML 274B mesh rectifiers and SP 300B mesh plate power tubes in my WA5. Will also have a set of SP 274B to play with.
  
 Have no idea which driver tubes - will try the Treasure CV-181s / NOS Sylvania 6SN7GTA / Sophia 6SN7s - and see what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Are you finding the TS 6F8G superior to the 6SN7s?


----------



## MickeyVee

Nice pics, thanks!
  
 Quote:


tonynewman said:


> Some pics of the EML 274B with the Shuguang CV-181s (plus adapters) - a lot of tube for a smallish amp. It all fits, but only just.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Lots of fun and a little frustration so far. Finding a tube combination that sounds great is tremendous fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is exactly what I had to do with tube rolling. I asked/tried many questions/tubes, and spent a lot of $…and finally settled on the 596 and some different brands of 5692's/6SN7's, which many of them I own I haven't even tried yet. I do really like the NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's which I'm familiar with at this point, and right now I'm using some NOS 1966 RCA Red Base 5692's, which are burning in pretty nicely!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> This is exactly what I had to do with tube rolling. I asked/tried many questions/tubes, and spent a lot of $…and finally settled on the 596 and some different brands of 5692's/6SN7's, which many of them I own I haven't even tried yet. I do really like the NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's which I'm familiar with at this point, and right now I'm using some NOS 1966 RCA Red Base 5692's, which are burning in pretty nicely!


 
  
 There are so many NOS driver tube options out there that it can be a little confusing for a noob like me. I am hoping that the higher end new production tubes (like the Shuguang Treasure CV-181s and Sophia Electric 6SN7s) can at least come close to the SQ of the NOS 'classics' like the Sylvania 6SN7GTA... etc. It's going to be fun finding out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The new production driver tubes don't get a lot of love on this forum, so information on them is a little scanty.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> There are so many NOS driver tube options out there that it can be a little confusing for a noob like me. I am hoping that the higher end new production tubes (like the Shuguang Treasure CV-181s and Sophia Electric 6SN7s) can at least come close to the SQ of the NOS 'classics' like the Sylvania 6SN7GTA... etc. It's going to be fun finding out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've yet to buy/hear a new production 6SN7, but some day in the far future I will try them.
 I purchased 7 different types of 6SN7 tube in about 1 month while waiting for my WA6 so I'm set for a long time! If your real confused just try the Sylvania's that I mentioned, you can't go wrong!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> I've yet to buy/hear a new production 6SN7, but some day in the far future I will try them.
> I purchased 7 different types of 6SN7 tube in about 1 month while waiting for my WA6 so I'm set for a long time! If your real confused just try the Sylvania's that I mentioned, you can't go wrong!


 
  
 I'm really looking forward to comparing the Sylvanias to my CV-181s and SE 6SN7s once they arrive.
  
 So far the CV-181s are performing very well. This is the first driver tube I have used that is 'right' across the entire spectrum - treble/mids/vocals/bass are all presented well with plenty of detail. Nothing appears to dominate anything else or is recessed. Very even and balanced. Not a warm tube - closer to neutral, I think. It would pair very well with a warmer rectifier like my SP 274B, but that combination of fat tubes just isn't going to fit in my WA6. A real pity, as think that combination could be excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There is still a little harshness in the sound. This is receding as the burn in proceeds - only about 30 or 40 hours in so far. From what I can find, these tubes need plenty of burn in to reach their best - 150+ hours - so a long way to go. Very pleased with the results so far


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> I'm really looking forward to comparing the Sylvanias to my CV-181s and SE 6SN7s once they arrive.
> 
> So far the CV-181s are performing very well. This is the first driver tube I have used that is 'right' across the entire spectrum - treble/mids/vocals/bass are all presented well with plenty of detail. Nothing appears to dominate anything else or is recessed. Very even and balanced. Not a warm tube - closer to neutral, I think. It would pair very well with a warmer rectifier like my SP 274B, but that combination of fat tubes just isn't going to fit in my WA6. A real pity, as think that combination could be excellent
> 
> ...


 
 Can't wait to hear the comparison either!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

tonynewman said:


> I really like my EML 274B rectifier in my WA6. EML make very nice tubes. The are also stunning to look at (tubegasm :eek: ).
> 
> I plan to start with EML 274B mesh rectifiers and SP 300B mesh plate power tubes in my WA5. Will also have a set of SP 274B to play with.
> 
> ...




the ts 6f8g are very good tubes, dont think superior to 6sn7 though, also 6f8g have noise problems sometimes and its hard to get good pair but same for 6sn7

i do not like the new production tubes though, the treasure cv181 are OK, but NOS 6sn7 still better.

i had 596 rectifiers on wa5, but i find the cv593 to be alot better and its only like $150 for a pair or so, was cheaper until only recently


----------



## TonyNewman

A quick update on the new production 6SN7s in my WA6. The Shuguang Treasures are at about 60 to 70 hours and continue to impress me with an even, detailed and neutral presentation. Some harshness still remains - not intrusive, but it is there. I am hoping this will disappear when burn in is complete.
  
 I was so impressed with the Shuggies I have ordered a set of PSVANE T2 CV-181s - the next step up from the Shug Treasures (I think). Will post some comparisons once both sets have passed the 150+ hours mark.
  
 Anyway, I have pulled the Shuggies from my WA6 this evening, because my Sophia Electric 6SN7s have arrived. A sweet, warm tube. Right out of the box they sound good. No harshness and very musical. I am really liking this tube. Looking forward to finding out how much it improves with 100+ hours on it. A little wooly and muffled at the moment, but that is to be expected with zero burn in. Even so, it is a joy to listen to in combination with my EML 274B.
  
 So far I am pleased with how my venture into new production tubes is going. No disrespect to the craftsmen of the 50s and 60s, but with modern materials and manufacturing technology surely it must be possible to create new tubes with the right mix of reliability, price and sound? Perhaps I am expecting too much?


----------



## bpcans

TonyN, thanks for keeping us informed on your tube rolling.


----------



## roskodan

1.) can someone give impressions about the Sophia Princess 274B mesh vs rigid plate, soundwise, pros and cons of each of the two? i'm looking for an upgrade for the wa6-se,
  
 2.) also, any experiences with the 274B, Sophia vs EML? the EML is like double the price!
  
 3.) and also, is the:
  
*Drive/Power tube option 1:*
 1 matched pair of 6GL7/6EM7 plus one pair of 6GL7->6DE7 Teflon tube adapters
  
 the ultimate upgrade for what it's said (in the description on woo audio's webpage) it brings, or is there something else i need to consider?


----------



## shultzee

roskodan said:


> 1.) can someone give impressions about the Sophia Princess 274B mesh vs rigid plate, soundwise, pros and cons of each of the two? i'm looking for an upgrade for the wa6-se,
> 
> 2.) also, any experiences with the 274B, Sophia vs EML? the EML is like double the price!
> 
> ...


 
 I asked dubstep for advice on what tubes to try with my new WA6SE and she recommended the mighty 596 rectifier with 6fd7 drive tubes.  It is a heavenly sound.  I am extremely happy.  I also have a new Sophia 274b mesh plate that I have tried. The Sophia is nice but  it isn't getting any time since I got the mighty 596.  I will try the 6gl7's eventually.


----------



## joseph69

roskodan said:


> 1.) can someone give impressions about the Sophia Princess 274B mesh vs rigid plate, soundwise, pros and cons of each of the two? i'm looking for an upgrade for the wa6-se,
> 
> 2.) also, any experiences with the 274B, Sophia vs EML? the EML is like double the price!
> 
> ...


 
 I know what the Woo site says as far as the 6GL7/6EM7…I tried these tubes due to the description, and returned them due to their amount of bass presence which drowned out all of the detail/high frequencies. Just my opinion, you may like them, I wouldn't know, only you will by trying them.


----------



## roskodan

i like the body and weight to come from the mids, bass must be tight but textured, and i don't mid hard hitting treble as long as it's crystal clear, no distortion.


----------



## rydenfan

PSA I have a basically brand new WA6SE (maybe 150 hours) that I need to move. Kinda hoping to avoid putting an ad up so shoot me a PM if you are looking for a great deal


----------



## roskodan

-1, you just put up an AD, but in the wrong section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is not the classifieds!
  
 some Wisey Wisers we got here


----------



## Dubstep Girl

joseph69 said:


> I know what the Woo site says as far as the 6GL7/6EM7…I tried these tubes due to the description, and returned them due to their amount of bass presence which drowned out all of the detail/high frequencies. Just my opinion, you may like them, I wouldn't know, only you will by trying them.


 
  
 yep
  
 they're good tubes, but needs rectifier like 596 to balance that bass out, its a nice synergistic combo, but otherwise, yeah very bassy slightly muddled. i like the 6GL7 but the description on the woo website that says you will hear every note with breathing air around it, definitely not true..


----------



## TonyNewman

dubstep girl said:


> ... the description on the woo website that says you will hear every note with breathing air around it, definitely not true..


 
  
 I have bought and tried all the driver tubes recommended for the WA6 from the Woo website. Only the 6SN7 came close to living up to the description given. Someone at Woo got a little intoxicated with the marketing happy juice, I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There are much better deals to be had elsewhere with NOS driver tubes IMHO.


----------



## joseph69

dubstep girl said:


> yep
> 
> they're good tubes, but needs rectifier like 596 to balance that bass out, its a nice synergistic combo, but otherwise, yeah very bassy slightly muddled. i like the 6GL7 but the description on the woo website that says you will hear every note with breathing air around it, definitely not true..


 
 Definitely hyped up…big time!




  


tonynewman said:


> I have bought and tried all the driver tubes recommended for the WA6 from the Woo website. Only the 6SN7 came close to living up to the description given. Someone at Woo got a little intoxicated with the marketing happy juice, I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got rid of my 6-SE because I love the 6SN7's


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> I got rid of my 6-SE because I love the 6SN7's


 
  
 Hardcore 6SN7 lovin' - I like it


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Hardcore 6SN7 lovin' - I like it


 
 Yeah, I actually went real crazy, like a fiend buying 7 different NOS tubes before the WA6 even arrived…but at least I was well prepared for the arrival!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, I actually went real crazy, like a fiend buying 7 different NOS tubes before the WA6 even arrived…but at least I was well prepared for the arrival!


 
 I was very close to buying the WA6SE for the extra output power to drive more headphones, but ended up sticking with the WA6. Glad I did - with the right tube combo it drives a mid range dynamic (like the HD600s) very, very well.
  
 Just starting my 6SN7 journey, trying some higher end new production tubes also (Sophia / Shuguang Treasures / PSVANE) and will be comparing those to the NOS tubes I am accumulating. Having fun, but it takes quite a bit of time and $$$.


----------



## roskodan

talking about hype, what about this one http://www.upscaleaudio.com/philips-5r4gys-made-in-holland/ for the wa6-se ? is it compatible ?


----------



## joseph69

roskodan said:


> talking about hype, what about this one http://www.upscaleaudio.com/philips-5r4gys-made-in-holland/ for the wa6-se ? is it compatible ?


 
 Don't see 5R4GYS on the compatibility chart…but do see 5R4 GA/GB/GY/GYA/GYB so I'm not sure if S is compatible, but I'm sure *DG* would know!


----------



## shultzee

joseph69 said:


> Don't see 5R4GYS on the compatibility chart…but do see 5R4 GA/GB/GY/GYA/GYB so I'm not sure if S is compatible, but I'm sure *DG* would know!


 
 If looks to be compatible.  It says its a replacement for a GZ34 down below in the review.   It also says its like a 5U4G by the mfg.


----------



## roskodan

shultzee said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't see 5R4GYS on the compatibility chart…but do see 5R4 GA/GB/GY/GYA/GYB so I'm not sure if S is compatible, but I'm sure *DG* would know!
> ...


 

 there are in the classifieds some that were paired with the WA6 so i suppose it may be compatible with the SE too?


----------



## joseph69

shultzee said:


> If looks to be compatible.  It says its a replacement for a GZ34 down below in the review.   It also says its like a 5U4G by the mfg.


 
 Well I have a Phillips Mini Watt GZ34, so it is compatible then.


roskodan said:


> there are in the classifieds some that were paired with the WA6 so i suppose it may be compatible with the SE too?


 
 The WA6/66SE both use the same rectifier tubes…but the driver/power tubes are not all compatible between the two…or at least the 6SN7 isn't.


----------



## roskodan

well since it is a rectifier than it's compatible with the SE for sure, will probably get both that and the Mullard GZ32 / 5V4 branded CV593, hopefully will be worth trying both


----------



## joseph69

roskodan said:


> well since it is a rectifier than it's compatible with the SE for sure, will probably get both that and the Mullard GZ32 / 5V4 branded CV593, hopefully will be worth trying both


 
 I had a Mullard GZ32, and FWIW it had nice detail/separation but was a bit thin sounding.
 I think I paid $75.00 U.S. for it, and it wasn't bad at all, especially for the price.


----------



## deanorthk

In a few weeks, I'll get my 6SE, second hand bought from a really nice headfi member here.
 I must admit I can't wait to see what I can get from my grado PS1000 linked to that...
 It'll come with stock tube, but I'll upgrade later to make things optimised, if needed.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

roskodan said:


> well since it is a rectifier than it's compatible with the SE for sure, will probably get both that and the Mullard GZ32 / 5V4 branded CV593, hopefully will be worth trying both


 
  
  
 the philips 5r4gys is compatible with the WA6-SE, i didn't like it though, was mediocre sounding on the WA6-SE, i found it to be slightly better on other amps. its an okayish tube, thats about it.
  
 the CV 593 is much better


----------



## roskodan

jhljhl said:


> Recommend Lorenz Gz32 with 6gl7s on WA6 with T1s.


 

 anyone else recommend those? http://www.ebay.com/itm/201072593867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
  
 what about GZ32 / 5V4G / CV593 Telefunken Vintage Tube NOS Philips Holland ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/130850212618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
  

  
  
 btw @Dubstep Girl are these 6fd7 sylvania any good? i see some green lettering, supposedly NOS, are these fat bottle? (view original for full size pic)


----------



## shultzee

roskodan said:


> anyone else recommend those? http://www.ebay.com/itm/201072593867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> what about GZ32 / 5V4G / CV593 Telefunken Vintage Tube NOS Philips Holland ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/130850212618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If you are getting a wa6se find yourself a 596 and a pair of 6fd7's  .  You will be done looking for awhile.  Its that good.


----------



## roskodan

yes sure, but i see photos of 6fd7 sylvania fat bottle having yellow lettering, while these i found are green, so i'm not sure what are those, and how much should i pay for them, since the seller isn't very informative
  
 are those 6fd7 sold by woo audio website different in sound than, for example, the sylvania, or other that may be better?


----------



## joseph69

roskodan said:


> yes sure, but i see photos of 6fd7 sylvania fat bottle having yellow lettering, while these i found are green, so i'm not sure what are those, and how much should i pay for them, since the seller isn't very informative
> 
> are those 6fd7 sold by woo audio website different in sound than, for example, the sylvania, or other that may be better?


 
 Woo sold me GE NOS (big bottle) 6FD7's. Maybe your better off dealing with them…you can order them right from their site.


----------



## roskodan

yeah, i'm in europe, would like to get something within the EU, that's why i'm asking about the sylvania with green lettering
  
 also i contacted woo audio for a quote including shipping and to check compatibility for some other tubes, but no response so far, maybe i should email them again...


----------



## shultzee

Got my big bottles from Woo also.  They are more expensive than what you can find on ebay but apparently woo test and matches them carefully.  I am unsure of the ones you found with the green letters.  They may be fine.


----------



## joseph69

roskodan said:


> yeah, i'm in europe, would like to get something within the EU, that's why i'm asking about the sylvania with green lettering
> 
> also i contacted woo audio for a quote including shipping and to check compatibility for some other tubes, but no response so far, maybe i should email them again...


 
 Check this site for more info on the tubes you are asking about:
  
Identifying Sylvania-manufactured tubes - TubeSound


----------



## roskodan

seems it covers OEM, rebranded, identification of sylvania tubes, nice to know those oem are the same sylvania, perhaps also can be found cheaper, still the one i'm looking at are labeled sylvania


----------



## Oskari

roskodan said:


> yes sure, but i see photos of 6fd7 sylvania fat bottle having yellow lettering, while these i found are green


 
  
 According to
  

http://pax-comm.com/pa01039.htm
  
 yellow = standard Sylvania warranty
 green = military or export item, no standard warranty


----------



## roskodan

shultzee said:


> Got my big bottles from Woo also.  They are more expensive than what you can find on ebay but apparently woo test and matches them carefully.  I am unsure of the ones you found with the green letters.  They may be fine.


 

 yup, there is no matched pairs on evil bay and actually everywhere else including on evil bay it comes pricier than ordering by woo, which i did this morning, a matched set of 6fd7 & 6dr7, and woo audio already shipped it! also i'm getting a EML 274B Mesh, and already have some Westinghouse & Sylvnia 6EW7 & RCA 6DE7 shipped with the wa6-se, also the stock Shuguang 274B and ordered a SEL Lorenz GZ32 (5V4G, CV593), German NOS too, and maybe, balance permitting, i'm in for a GZ34-5AR4 metal base philips miniwatt, who would have guessed you can get all of those for just some dirty paper


----------



## shultzee

roskodan said:


> yup, there is no matched pairs on evil bay and actually everywhere else including on evil bay it comes pricier than ordering by woo, which i did this morning, a matched set of 6fd7 & 6dr7, and woo audio already shipped it! also i'm getting a EML 274B Mesh, and already have some Westinghouse & Sylvnia 6EW7 & RCA 6DE7 shipped with the wa6-se, also the stock Shuguang 274B and ordered a SEL Lorenz GZ32 (5V4G, CV593), German NOS too, and maybe, balance permitting, i'm in for a GZ34-5AR4 metal base philips miniwatt, who would have guessed you can get all of those for just some dirty paper


 
 That Gz34 metal base will cause you to hand over lots of dirty paper


----------



## Dubstep Girl

roskodan said:


> anyone else recommend those? http://www.ebay.com/itm/201072593867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> what about GZ32 / 5V4G / CV593 Telefunken Vintage Tube NOS Philips Holland ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/130850212618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...





they look like the right tubes, the plates look identicaal to the ones i had from jack, actually these r nicer, the ones jack had at the time when i bought were Westinghouse rebranded sylvanias and they appeared ro be slightly newer tubes.

you shouldd be good


----------



## roskodan

i got the ones from woo instead, the seller of the green sylvania didn't give a thing about my questions and they look quite stained, thank you for replying
  
 bad new is that it seems the whole world has gone out of stock of EML 274B mesh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is a 5 weeks wait directly from EML europe, i've been offered their EML 5u4g mesh but going by your rectifier shootout's descriptions i don't think i want anything else from them but their 274B mesh for my wa6-se...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

roskodan said:


> i got the ones from woo instead, the seller of the green sylvania didn't give a thing about my questions and they look quite stained, thank you for replying
> 
> bad new is that it seems the whole world has gone out of stock of EML 274B mesh :blink: there is a 5 weeks wait directly from EML europe, i've been offered their EML 5u4g mesh but going by your rectifier shootout's descriptions i don't think i want anything else from them but their 274B mesh for my wa6-se...




alot of stratus owners like the 5u4g, i myself still think its overrated and overpriced, despite actually being an okay tube. the 5u4g didnt sound as good on wa6-se as it does on the other woos or other amps either.


----------



## TonyNewman

roskodan said:


> i got the ones from woo instead, the seller of the green sylvania didn't give a thing about my questions and they look quite stained, thank you for replying
> 
> bad new is that it seems the whole world has gone out of stock of EML 274B mesh
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have am EML 274B mesh in my WA6 right now - love that rectifier. Sounds great - looks fantastic. EML make good gear


----------



## Problem

Given the price of the EML rectifiers, you can get a nice mighty 596 with adapters at a lower cost. That was the route I went when I had my WA6-SE anyway and it paired nicely with 6FD7 tubes with most headphones in the market.


----------



## TonyNewman

problem said:


> Given the price of the EML rectifiers, you can get a nice mighty 596 with adapters at a lower cost. That was the route I went when I had my WA6-SE anyway and it paired nicely with 6FD7 tubes with most headphones in the market.


 
  
 I did some checking on EBarf for 596 rectifiers a short time ago - they are not easy to find and the pricing isn't that much different to a new EML 274B. The more desirable NOS tubes are rapidly increasing in cost and decreasing in availability, unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At least that is how it appears to be as a noob to tube rolling.


----------



## Problem

tonynewman said:


> I did some checking on EBarf for 596 rectifiers a short time ago - they are not easy to find and the pricing isn't that much different to a new EML 274B. The more desirable NOS tubes are rapidly increasing in cost and decreasing in availability, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's pretty much a hit and miss for the 596 on fleaBay, about 13 months I bought 2 USAF 596 from the same seller at about $115 each and recently sold my last 596 at about the same price but including shipping worldwide.
  
 The prices do vary quite abit but I've seen some in the FS threads which are cheaper than fleabay itself.
  
 I've been there when it comes to tube rolling and since most of collection were mostly driver tubes instead of rectifiers (had only Sophia 274B, USAF 596 and Mullard GZ34 black base)
  
 Haltron 6FD7 (looks like 6DR7 to me, skinny bottle and construction)
 Westinghouse 6DR7
 Woo's 6FD7 (looks like Slyvannia rebranded)
 GE 6EA7 and 6GL7
 Raytheon 6EW7
 RCA 6EW7


----------



## roskodan

yeah, those 596 are well hidden somewhere
  
 btw what do you tube folks think about these two tubes, are those two the same tube with different labels? worth the price? which one should i get for my wa6-se?
  
 EDIT


----------



## shultzee

problem said:


> It's pretty much a hit and miss for the 596 on fleaBay, about 13 months I bought 2 USAF 596 from the same seller at about $115 each and recently sold my last 596 at about the same price but including shipping worldwide.
> 
> The prices do vary quite abit but I've seen some in the FS threads which are cheaper than fleabay itself.
> 
> ...


 
 Problem,  Which of the driver tubes did you like best with the 596?   On the 596, the prices are up some as they are getting so hard to find.  NOS are from 165. to 200.     I was able to pick up one nos and one used with 100 hrs.   I do really like it with the 6fd7 fat bottles.


----------



## roskodan

got the "GZ34-5AR4_METAL BASE PHILIPS MINIWATT DUBLE GETT DD CODE TV2" 57b, hope it lives up to the hype


----------



## joseph69

roskodan said:


> got the "GZ34-5AR4_METAL BASE PHILIPS MINIWATT DUBLE GETT DD CODE TV2" 57b, hope it lives up to the hype


 
 Congratulations!Please leave some initial impressions, as well as after burn-in…I never had a metal base.


----------



## shultzee

roskodan said:


> got the "GZ34-5AR4_METAL BASE PHILIPS MINIWATT DUBLE GETT DD CODE TV2" 57b, hope it lives up to the hype


----------



## Problem

shultzee said:


> Problem,  Which of the driver tubes did you like best with the 596?   On the 596, the prices are up some as they are getting so hard to find.  NOS are from 165. to 200.     I was able to pick up one nos and one used with 100 hrs.   I do really like it with the 6fd7 fat bottles.


 
 On orthos I found the 6FD7 to pair nicely with orthodynamics headphones, the 6GL7 I had were somewhat microphonic, so I actually stopped bothering about them.
  
 6DR7 sounded abit lean without character. Not exactly a good driver tube to my experience.
  
 RCA (Skinny bottle) / Raytheon 6EW7 (fat bottle) were pretty alright to me with the Sophia 274B for a hint of warmth but maybe abit too bass light for some.


----------



## richmcwil

I was lucky enough to pick up a pair of 596 recently after a patient search...
  
 After a much experimentation, I really like Raytheon 6EW7 black tops with the 596, really opens up the LCD2 sound stage. I preferred this to the clear top 6EW7 (spacious but a bit strident) & 6DR7 (thicker sound).


----------



## bpcans

richmcwil said:


> I was lucky enough to pick up a pair of 596 recently after a patient search...
> 
> After a much experimentation, I really like Raytheon 6EW7 black tops with the 596, really opens up the LCD2 sound stage. I preferred this to the clear top 6EW7 (spacious but a bit strident) & 6DR7 (thicker sound).


The Mighty 596 is the best rectifier I've ever heard, much better than the S/P IMHO. I use it with Sophia Electric 6SN7 driver tubes.


----------



## shultzee

richmcwil said:


> I was lucky enough to pick up a pair of 596 recently after a patient search...
> 
> After a much experimentation, I really like Raytheon 6EW7 black tops with the 596, really opens up the LCD2 sound stage. I preferred this to the clear top 6EW7 (spacious but a bit strident) & 6DR7 (thicker sound).


 
  
  
 Took me a while as well to get the 596 but well worth it.   Curious If have you tried 6FD7 vs the 6EW7 with the 596? .    Also where did you find Raytheon black tops?


----------



## richmcwil

shultzee said:


> Took me a while as well to get the 596 but well worth it.   Curious If have you tried 6FD7 vs the 6EW7 with the 596? .    Also where did you find Raytheon black tops?


 
  
 The 6FD7 is on my todo list. I also tried several variations of the standard 6DE7 but none of them really sang with my set up.
  
 I got the 6EW7 black tops bundled with the amp and they were my favourite by far. Great extension, weight and open sound stage. They seem to be less common than clear top version however, hence my interest in 6FD7...


----------



## bpcans

They have arrived. 1955 Raytheon NIB NOS 6SN7GT power/driver tubes. I'm letting them warm up in the WA6 before auditioning them. Outside of grilled pork chops today this is as exciting as my life gets.


----------



## shultzee

bpcans said:


> They have arrived. 1955 Raytheon NIB NOS 6SN7GT power/driver tubes. I'm letting them warm up in the WA6 before auditioning them. Outside of grilled pork chops today this is as exciting as my life gets.


 
  
 Grilled pork chops and new tubes would work for me.


----------



## bpcans

shultzee said:


> Grilled pork chops and new tubes would work for me.


Thanks for the validation schultzee. This is an offbeat hobby that most people couldn't understand, let alone gf's, families and friends. Then again my gf wants to go see Kid Rock Saturday night. Life is hard!


----------



## MickeyVee

My first foray into 6SN7 tubes was with the stock Woo Raytheon 6SN7 GTB.  Not too overly impressed an no matter how much I wanted to like them, I went back to the (looks like) Tungsol  6DR7 (in a Westinghouse box?).  No matter, it was the stock tube I got with the WA6.
  
 Just got a pair of NOS Sylvania JAN 6SN7 WGTA (packed 2-77) and WOW! even after just 3 songs, rich, full midrange, good bass (but a little sloppy right now) and full immersive (not thin at all but not thick).  Going to let them break in for a week or two but I'm really impressed right out of the box.
 This is what I got the WA6 for!  BTW, rectifier is the SP 274B Mesh.
  
  
 Edit: ooops.. BPCANS.. hope your Raytheon work out much better than mine (don't have a date on them)


----------



## joseph69

mickeyvee said:


> My first foray into 6SN7 tubes was with the stock Woo Raytheon 6SN7 GTB.  Not too overly impressed an no matter how much I wanted to like them, I went back to the (looks like) Tungsol  6DR7 (in a Westinghouse box?).  No matter, it was the stock tube I got with the WA6.
> 
> Just got a pair of NOS Sylvania JAN 6SN7 WGTA (packed 2-77) and WOW! even after just 3 songs, rich, full midrange, good bass (but a little sloppy right now) and full immersive (not thin at all but not thick).  Going to let them break in for a week or two but I'm really impressed right out of the box.
> This is what I got the WA6 for!  BTW, rectifier is the SP 274B Mesh.
> ...


 
 So far I like the NOS Sylvania's myself!


----------



## TonyNewman

mickeyvee said:


> Just got a pair of NOS Sylvania JAN 6SN7 WGTA (packed 2-77) and WOW! even after just 3 songs, rich, full midrange, good bass (but a little sloppy right now) and full immersive (not thin at all but not thick).  Going to let them break in for a week or two but I'm really impressed right out of the box.
> This is what I got the WA6 for!  BTW, rectifier is the SP 274B Mesh.
> 
> My experience was very similar. Tried a bunch of NOS tubes (from Woo and elsewhere) only the Sylvania 6SN7s are really doing a good job. I tried some Raytheon 6SN7s - sound was good but very microphonic. That might change after more burn in, but right now the tubes are borderline unusable.


----------



## jcwyly

Anyone else have have good reqs for pairing with beyer t1? Saw a handful of reqs for gz32 or gz37 earlier on. 

Right now I've got the princess and some GE 6ew7. Trying to find some of the raytheon black top 6ew7s mentioned earlier. Other than that I can't really complain about the sound atm but I'm always willing to try new things


----------



## bbophead

tonynewman said:


> mickeyvee said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a pair of NOS Sylvania JAN 6SN7 WGTA (packed 2-77) and WOW! even after just 3 songs, rich, full midrange, good bass (but a little sloppy right now) and full immersive (not thin at all but not thick).  Going to let them break in for a week or two but I'm really impressed right out of the box.
> ...


 
 For microphonic tubes, these might help:  http://herbiesaudiolab.net/tube.htm


----------



## Stereolab42

So regarding all of the types of driver tubes that are compatible with the WA6-SE, with or without adapters:
  
6DE7, 6CY7, 6EW7, 6EM7, 6DR7, 6DN7, 6GL7, 6FD7​  
I take it that none of these are made anymore? That is, the only option is NOS? I'm not complaining, they are plentiful and cheap (and I​ have a bunch on the way to roll), but what happens on ​that day in the future when all of the old stock is gone? Will some company like​ Sophia pick up the torch and make new ones?​


----------



## roskodan

i was referring to this woo audio tube compatibility chart to buy tubes https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ama6VqAKDF7adFlpSFh2ZDVMdnBfS2VpSUxfcEVpTnc&hl=en&output=html
  
 but realized that there are, for example, GZ32 tubes with either 4 pin (2,4,6,8) or 5 pin (1,3,5,7,8) bases, is it the same in terms of compatibility?
  
 i've one of these, 4pin (2,4,6,8), is it compatible with my wa6-se?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEL-Lorenz-GZ32-5V4G-CV593-German-NOS-high-quality-rectifier-MILspec-tubes-/201072593867?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2ed0dc4bcb


----------



## roskodan

this thread dead or something... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?
  
 BTW!
  
 LCD3 *Fazor* with WA6-SE impressions, anyone?


----------



## shultzee

Don't know about LCD-3 but LCD-X with WA6SE is super duper


----------



## roskodan

@shultzee in comparison with what other amps? i had it with the burson conductor and it was super as well, tho there was some bg noise on high gain, wonder what's the signature of the lcd-x on the wa6-se since it exhibits a pretty high output impedance (15 Ohm for the low gain output) in regard to the 22 Ohm resistance of the lcd-x
  
 my point is the new lcd3 and lcd2 drivers have higher resistance
  
 since the old lcd2 were regarded as a good match with the wa6-se, the new fazor should be even better
  
*the lcd3 seems didn't really get a recommendation with the wa6-se, so i wonder if the new lcd3 fazor changed something in that regard?*


----------



## Stereolab42

Damping factor doesn't matter as much or at all with planars, since planars have equal impedance throughout the frequency spectrum. My XCs sound superb with my 6SEs.


----------



## roskodan

i read currents induced in the coil, or traces in planars, while oscillating in the magnetic field, can loosen the bass when the DF is low, don't know how this interacts with impedance shifts in dynamic hp
  
 i'm still curious to hear about the lcd3 fazor and wa6-se match, if there's anyone who can share impressions


----------



## bfreedma

roskodan said:


> i read currents induced in the coil, or traces in planars, while oscillating in the magnetic field, can loosen the bass when the DF is low, don't know how this interacts with impedance shifts in dynamic hp
> 
> i'm still curious to hear about the lcd3 fazor and wa6-se match, if there's anyone who can share impressions




I like that combination quite a bit though it took a while to find the right tube combination. With the 596 and 6fd7s, the fazored 3s sound terrific. If there is something specific you want to know, ask away....


----------



## roskodan

@bfreedma when do you find yourself plugging the lcd3f in the wa6-se rather than the other amps you have? any specific genre? reason?


----------



## shultzee

roskodan said:


> @shultzee in comparison with what other amps? i had it with the burson conductor and it was super as well, tho there was some bg noise on high gain, wonder what's the signature of the lcd-x on the wa6-se since it exhibits a pretty high output impedance (15 Ohm for the low gain output) in regard to the 22 Ohm resistance of the lcd-x
> 
> my point is the new lcd3 and lcd2 drivers have higher resistance
> 
> ...


 
 In comparison with both a ALO Pan Am and WA7.   Both were pretty good btw.  However the lcd-x really shines with the WA6SE.   Also no bg noise at all.


----------



## shultzee

bfreedma said:


> I like that combination quite a bit though it took a while to find the right tube combination. With the 596 and 6fd7s, the fazored 3s sound terrific. If there is something specific you want to know, ask away....


 
 Same tube combo I have and love it.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

roskodan said:


> @shultzee in comparison with what other amps? i had it with the burson conductor and it was super as well, tho there was some bg noise on high gain, wonder what's the signature of the lcd-x on the wa6-se since it exhibits a pretty high output impedance (15 Ohm for the low gain output) in regard to the 22 Ohm resistance of the lcd-x
> 
> my point is the new lcd3 and lcd2 drivers have higher resistance
> 
> ...


 
  


shultzee said:


> In comparison with both a ALO Pan Am and WA7.   Both were pretty good btw.  However the lcd-x really shines with the WA6SE.   Also no bg noise at all.


 
  
 the LCD-3 didn't sound good to me on the WA6-SE, like something wasn't right, it wasn't bad, just seemed odd. i don't think the fazor changes that enough, but i haven't heard the combination. the LCD-2 and LCD-3 sound so different, the LCD-X being more like the 2, seems to explain why the X works well with the WA6-SE where the 3 doesn't as much.


----------



## TonyNewman

dubstep girl said:


> the LCD-3 didn't sound good to me on the WA6-SE, like something wasn't right, it wasn't bad, just seemed odd. i don't think the fazor changes that enough, but i haven't heard the combination. the LCD-2 and LCD-3 sound so different, the LCD-X being more like the 2, seems to explain why the X works well with the WA6-SE where the 3 doesn't as much.


 
  
 I'm not sure the LCD-X matches as well with tube amps as it does with a solid state. Mine sound much better out of my Taurus than either my WA5 or WA6.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

tonynewman said:


> I'm not sure the LCD-X matches as well with tube amps as it does with a solid state. Mine sound much better out of my Taurus than either my WA5 or WA6.


 
 likewise, i'll take GSX over WA5 for LCD-x


----------



## roskodan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:  





dubstep girl said:


> tonynewman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure the LCD-X matches as well with tube amps as it does with a solid state. Mine sound much better out of my Taurus than either my WA5 or WA6.
> ...


 
 Quote:


bfreedma said:


> roskodan said:
> 
> 
> > i read currents induced in the coil, or traces in planars, while oscillating in the magnetic field, can loosen the bass when the DF is low, don't know how this interacts with impedance shifts in dynamic hp
> ...


 
  


 Quote:


roskodan said:


> @bfreedma when do you find yourself plugging the lcd3f in the wa6-se rather than the other amps you have? any specific genre? reason?


 
 still curious about what bfreedma's response will be, tho i guess the bg shelf should be taken into account when interpreting his impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we don't need no damping factor!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bfreedma

roskodan said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - More of a collector than a drinker, so I don't think what's in the background is impacting my opinion (too much).  The GSX is getting the most use right now, but hey, it's still new and I waited a year for it which is definitely influencing the usage patterns.  Before it arrived, I was using the WA6-SE more than the Bryston as with the tubes I mentioned previously, it has a bit more bass.  The Woo also seemed to have more power with that tube set than the BHA-1, though I never ran out of volume with either - the 6SE did seem a bit less stressed at it's max when I listened at the highest volumes I use. 
  
 I wish I could give you a more concise answer around genres but amp choice on any given day was more driven by what I felt to listen to rather than any particular music choice.  The GSX is probably going to continue to get the most head time but to be fair, it is significantly more expensive (not that cost always dictates quality) and to date, I think it's just a bit better with the LCD3s than my other amps.  No dogs in the bunch though I'll be selling the Bryston as I just don't need two SS amps.


----------



## roskodan

@bfreedma which is the more hot sounding? which is airier, thinner? which is more intimate, mellow heavy?


----------



## bfreedma

roskodan said:


> @bfreedma which is the more hot sounding? which is airier, thinner? which is more intimate, mellow heavy?


 
  
 That's a tough comparison to make as the 6-SE's character is influenced by the tube combinations. IMO, it's pretty warm and mellow with a 6EW7/SP274B setup and slightly hot sounding with a combination of 6FD7/596 tubes.  The GSX has a bigger soundstage, so I suppose that makes the 6-SE more intimate.  The GSX is, as frequently described, a very neutral amp.
  
 If you can tell me a little more about what type of music you listen to and what you are looking for out of the amp (hot/mellow/neutral...), I'll try to be more specific in what IMO would be the best fit.


----------



## MickeyVee

Latest iteration of my WA6:  SP 274B Mesh + 1970s Sylvania NOS 6SN7 WGTA - so far so good and I'm not really interested in ay more tube rolling other than maybe a older, more vintage Sylv 6SN7.


----------



## joseph69

*MickeyVee*
 Glad your enjoying the Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's!
 I personally think these are the best sounding tubes with the WA6, and can understand why your not too interested in anymore tube rolling…these are great!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 minutes ago

    

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/8/8d/100x100px-LS-8dfb31f8_Neo-AvatarIIsm.jpeg[/img]
 
MickeyVee
/custom/huddle/headfi/img/badges/badge_1000.v3499439622.png
 
*online*
 
1,367 Posts. Joined 3/2011
Location: GTA-Canada
 


   Latest iteration of my WA6:  SP 274B Mesh + 1970s Sylvania NOS 6SN7 WGTA - so far so good and I'm not really interested in ay more tube rolling other than maybe a older, more vintage Sylv 6SN7.


----------



## davehg

Here is my 6SE when it was first hooked up, sitting on Daruma cups. DAC is a Musical Fidelity Tri-Vista, fed by a highly modified Squeezebox (note its massive power supply at the bottom, featuring Jensen and Black Gate caps). Cables are Acoustic Zen and headphones are LCD-3s using Cardas Clear cables. AC cables are Foundation Research LC1 and LC2 and Cards Golden Reference. Those little things in the top photo are some leftover Cardas RCA caps.
  
 The Sophia Princess rectifier tube was installed and immediately the difference was dramatic. Amp went from very good sounding to exemplary. I had spent last week listening to the Wa22 and Burson Conductor amps and when I got home, I was somewhat disappointed that the 6SE hadn't lived up to the performance of those other two excellent amps.
  
 But inserting the Sophia was eye opening. Music got its groove and dynamics back, and now the 6se was performing up to the other two amps. This tube really shouldn't be an option, but instead mandatory. Gain went up too, and I had to lower the volume slightly.
  
 Now I see what this amp is capable of delivering.


----------



## bpcans

mickeyvee said:


> Latest iteration of my WA6:  SP 274B Mesh + 1970s Sylvania NOS 6SN7 WGTA - so far so good and I'm not really interested in ay more tube rolling other than maybe a older, more vintage Sylv 6SN7.
> [spoiler[
> [/spoiler]


Nice looking setup MV. I like your black WA6. Can you drive those HD800's with the WA6? I'm going to try your S/P and vintage NOS 6SN7 tube combo tomorrow.


----------



## scolaiw

bpcans said:


> Nice looking setup MV. I like your black WA6. Can you drive those HD800's with the WA6? I'm going to try your S/P and vintage NOS 6SN7 tube combo tomorrow.


 


 The answer is yes! That's what I am doing right now.


----------



## bpcans

scolaiw said:


> The answer is yes! That's what I am doing right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic of those glowing tubes. When using the HD800's do you flip up the impedance switch on the back of your WA6?)


----------



## scolaiw

bpcans said:


> Great pic of those glowing tubes. When using the HD800's do you flip up the impedance switch on the back of your WA6?)


 


 Yeah, the low impedence switch is really only for headphones with 100 ohms or less.


----------



## bpcans

scolaiw said:


> Yeah, the low impedence switch is really only for headphones with 100 ohms or less.


I was wondering if you thought the WA6 has enough power to drive high impedance hp's so that they sound good.


----------



## bbophead

davehg said:


> Now I see what this amp is capable of delivering.


 
 Love the silver.  My silver 6 loves the SP, too.


----------



## bpcans

Running a new tube combo in my WA6 today. Sophia Princess 274B rectifier with some vintage(1955) Raytheon NOS 6SN7 drivers. It's a pleasantly smooth sound that I'd describe as not lush but kinda syrupy. The bass isn't as tight as it is with my USAF 596 S/E 6SN7 combo. The treble isn't screechy, and the presentstion of the instruments is pretty close with good separation. The word is I need to try some brown base Sylvania 6SN7's. The search begins.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Running a new tube combo in my WA6 today. Sophia Princess 274B rectifier with some vintage(1955) Raytheon NOS 6SN7 drivers. It's a pleasantly smooth sound that I'd describe as not lush but kinda syrupy. The bass isn't as tight as it is with my USAF 596 S/E 6SN7 combo. The treble isn't screechy, and the presentstion of the instruments is pretty close with good separation. The word is I need to try some brown base Sylvania 6SN7's. The search begins.


 
 +1
 Definitely find some NOS Sylvania 6SN7's with the 596, and I believe you will enjoy this combo very much.


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks! Love the WA6 with the current tube complement.  Power for the HD800 is quite sufficient and I rarely go past 12 or 1 o'clock unless I want them bouncing off my ears. Do the Sylvania 6SN7 as the stock Woo 6SN7 was underwhelming.
 Quote:


bpcans said:


> Nice looking setup MV. I like your black WA6. Can you drive those HD800's with the WA6? I'm going to try your S/P and vintage NOS 6SN7 tube combo tomorrow.


----------



## scolaiw

bpcans said:


> I was wondering if you thought the WA6 has enough power to drive high impedance hp's so that they sound good.


 

 Yes! There definitely is.


----------



## bbophead

scolaiw said:


> bpcans said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if you thought the WA6 has enough power to drive high impedance hp's so that they sound good.
> ...


 

 When I had the DT880/600 ohm, I found the iCAN did a little better than my WA6.  I was surprised.


----------



## Nhubley

bbophead said:


> Love the silver.  My silver 6 loves the SP, too.




+1


----------



## roskodan

got my new toy today, 2011 wa6-se maxxed, i'm using the stock Shuguang 274B and Westinghouse 6EW7 fatties right now to familiarize with the stock sound before rolling in the crème de la crème
  
 sound pretty nice already ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 also the amp looks beautiful
  
 some tubes are gonna roll da-dah !


----------



## bbophead

It feels great to own quality, doesn't it?


----------



## roskodan

i opened it up to check everything was as described by the seller, black gate caps, upgrade resistors, teflon sockets, and all the upgrade stuff that is no longer offered by woo audio, and it all looked so awesome and really neat inside, tho there isn't much stuff inside as in some other amps, which is good, cos less is more, right? i like it simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 it originally retailed for ~2k$ with stock tubes, so i thought i got a nice price on it, well at least until i realized i have spent well over 2k$ including the upgrade tubes i got even before the amp shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 the good thing is that it sounds nice tubey hot, i read comments it isn't the tubiest tube amp but for me coming from ss it's a very nice new experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 when i turn it on, while it's initially warming up, i can here the sound of the tube plates settling coming from the headphones, i guess that's the famous microphonics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 also the 20+ pounds construction is really nice
  
 EDIT: why do people use ss for hi-fi music reproduction? because of specs? surly not because of the sound XD new tube convert here !
  
 EDIT2: and that's coming from the sony mdr-1r pairing, i'm having a blast, these cans have potential beyond any of my wildest previous suspicions


----------



## teknikk7

Anyone try the HiFiMan HE-400i with the WA6 yet?
  
 Thanks


----------



## roskodan

how does the tubes offered for sale on woo's wa6-se page rank in gain?


----------



## bbophead

roskodan said:


> how does the tubes offered for sale on woo's wa6-se page rank in gain?


 

 Interesting question.  I don't know the answer.  For myself, I would prefer lower gain tubes since that would allow me more range on the volume control with my efficient cans.
  
 You seemed so happy with the amp.  Now it's for sale.


----------



## roskodan

bbophead said:


> roskodan said:
> 
> 
> > how does the tubes offered for sale on woo's wa6-se page rank in gain?
> ...


 
 in fact i have the all except the 6gl7 and they rank like: 6ew7<6dr7<6fd7 *now i'm wondering where will the 6gl7 fall gain wise*?
  
 gain wise the 6ew7 are best suited for my sony mdr-1r and akg 712/701, the 6dr7 are ok with the akgs but too much gain for the mdr-1r and the 6fd7 are too much even for the akgs, which are actually harder to drive than the classic lcds
  


bbophead said:


> You seemed so happy with the amp.  Now it's for sale.


 
 yeah the amp opened a whole new view on sonic expression, it's really great, tubes are so much more hot yet sweet (musical?) compared to solid state gear, it's up for sale but only for upgrading purpose and to get a feeling of the demand, but i'm all too familiar with diminishing returns, i'm waiting to try some more hps and higher end dacs with it before any definitive change


----------



## bbophead

roskodan said:


> in fact i have the all except the 6gl7 and they rank like: 6ew7<6dr7<6fd7 *now i'm wondering where will the 6gl7 fall gain wise*?
> 
> gain wise the 6ew7 are best suited for my sony mdr-1r and akg 712/701, the 6dr7 are ok with the akgs but too much gain for the mdr-1r and the 6fd7 are too much even for the akgs, which are actually harder to drive than the classic lcds


 
 The 6fd7 is my favorite of the bunch and I can still crank it from noon to 2 o'clock when rocking with the WA6.


----------



## roskodan

err... this doesn't tell me much... i'll rather you rank your tubes by gain so i can have a reference in that regard, which was my goal in the first place, also cos the special edition is 4 x more powerful


----------



## bbophead

roskodan said:


> err... this doesn't tell me much... i'll rather you rank your tubes by gain so i can have a reference in that regard, which was my goal in the first place, also cos the special edition is 4 x more powerful


 

 Sorry.  As I wrote in my initial reply, I don't know the answer.  I probably shouldn't have replied in the first place since I don't own the SE.


----------



## roskodan

got some feedback from Dubstep Girl and the ranking, from high to low gain, is as follows: 6GL7/6EM7>6FD7>6DR7>6EW7~=6DE7


----------



## roskodan

i'm back from a session with the alpha dogs and the Audio-gd Reference 5.32 dac, the amp really let the dac shine and the alphas were killer sounding (the denon d2000 also) (stock westinghouse 6ew7, rectifier gz34 tv2 57b metal base and the stock rectifier shuguang 274b was great too), the amp is clearly worth of a great dac and higher end phones (wa6-se maxed internals) [also there was a lot of ground loop noise from an old laptop psu, after it was taken off the background turned black]
  
 also my dac the maverick d2 did not have enough high rca level (1-1.5V) out to pair it with the low gain 6ew7power driver tubes and the ad, vs the agd at 2.5V rca out, still good for such as akg 701/712, or higher gain tubes


----------



## illy2k

Been a couple years since I was active on head-fi, life got in the way, but I never stopped listening. Just landed a new WA6SE with the Sophia/6GL7 combo. Been using it for about a week so not fully burned in but Loving it so far. Anyway I figured I would say hi to all owners and post some head-fi eye candy.


----------



## TonyNewman

illy2k said:


> Been a couple years since I was active on head-fi, life got in the way, but I never stopped listening. Just landed a new WA6SE with the Sophia/6GL7 combo. Been using it for about a week so not fully burned in but Loving it so far. Anyway I figured I would say hi to all owners and post some head-fi eye candy.


 
  
 Nice pics!
  
 Is that a DAC on the left of the picture? Which DAC are you using to feed your WA6-SE?


----------



## illy2k

tonynewman said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Is that a DAC on the left of the picture? Which DAC are you using to feed your WA6-SE?


 
  
 Yup! That is a Benchmark DAC1 HDR.


----------



## jaywillin

I finally got a wa6se , I've wanted to hear it for a while now


----------



## bpcans

illy2k said:


> Been a couple years since I was active on head-fi, life got in the way, but I never stopped listening. Just landed a new WA6SE with the Sophia/6GL7 combo. Been using it for about a week so not fully burned in but Loving it so far. Anyway I figured I would say hi to all owners and post some head-fi eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Congrats on getting the WA6-SE. Is it your first Woo?


----------



## illy2k

bpcans said:


> Congrats on getting the WA6-SE. Is it your first Woo?




Yeah this is my first woo and my first tube headamp. Always been a crisp solid state guy but really wanted to start rolling some tubes and having fun. Figured this was a good entry.


----------



## Sonicmasala

Welcome to the Woo Audio club brother. Be prepared to spend if you are in too tube rolling!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. As a start, do read up Dubstep girl's reviews on the various rectifiers. My current favourite combo is the 6FD7 with Mullard CV593 Tubes. Price wise reasonable. Sound wise very much better then the stock tube combinations.


----------



## jaywillin

my wa6se is due today !


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> my wa6se is due today !


 
 Congratulations!
 Hope you enjoy it…but you need to keep it for more than a day!


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> my wa6se is due today !


Congrats jayw. Way to go my friend.


----------



## Amphibica

Id like to buy the 596 driver tube (and adapter) for my 6se.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations!
> Hope you enjoy it…but you need to keep it for more than a day!


 
 that could be a tall order, i'm loving my lyr with my new amperex 7308's !!


----------



## bfreedma

jaywillin said:


> my wa6se is due today !


 
  
 Congrats!
  
 What tubes did you go for?


----------



## jaywillin

bfreedma said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What tubes did you go for?


i got a used one off audiogon
i know it comes with the stock rectifier and a sophia , the middle post of the sophia is broken off I'm not sure if that will be an issue
I'm not sure I'll be keeping it I've just wanted to hear it
im very happy with my lyr


----------



## bfreedma

jaywillin said:


> i got a used one off audiogon
> i know it comes with the stock rectifier and a sophia , the middle post of the sophia is broken off I'm not sure if that will be an issue
> I'm not sure I'll be keeping it I've just wanted to hear it
> im very happy with my lyr


 
  
 Enjoy - there is a pretty good variance in both sound and output with the various tubes and you might not hear the best out of the 6SE without matching the tubes with various headphones.  The stock rectifier is pretty poor, but the Sophia is an improvement.
  
 Some combinations I like with relevant headphones:
  
 Audeze (LCD3) - 596 and 6FD7 or 6GL7
 Grado PS1000 - Sophia  and 6EW7.  Not sure if you still have those though.
  
 Have fun with the new toy!


----------



## Hornet600

The tubes look amazing when they are working. Got any picture of the back?


----------



## Stereolab42

jaywillin said:


> i got a used one off audiogon
> i know it comes with the stock rectifier and a sophia , the middle post of the sophia is broken off I'm not sure if that will be an issue
> I'm not sure I'll be keeping it I've just wanted to hear it
> im very happy with my lyr


 
  
 I have a Lyr 2 as a backup amp and it's excellent, but the WA6-SE is a notch above in SQ. Can't beat 100% tubes.


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> that could be a tall order, i'm loving my lyr with my new amperex 7308's !!


 
 Enjoy!
 I also enjoy the Lyr very much with the PS1K's.


----------



## jaywillin

i'm listening to my "new to me" wa6se !


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> i'm listening to my "new to me" wa6se !


Do you like the extra power, and what tubes are you using?


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Do you like the extra power, and what tubes are you using?


 
 well as for power, i have the lyr, it's 6 watts, but the 6se has plenty of power
  
 i'm using stock tubes right now, i have a sophia princess i'll try after i get a feel for the stock rectifier


----------



## bpcans

jaywillin said:


> well as for power, i have the lyr, it's 6 watts, but the 6se has plenty of power
> 
> i'm using stock tubes right now, i have a sophia princess i'll try after i get a feel for the stock rectifier


Nice, very nice.


----------



## jaywillin

bpcans said:


> Nice, very nice.


 
 yes, very nice indeed !


----------



## jaywillin

here it is doing its thing !!


----------



## Stereolab42

Nice, now get rollin!


----------



## jaywillin

stereolab42 said:


> Nice, now get rollin!


 
 doing my research !


----------



## HiFiGuy528

pic from TAVES last weekend.  WA6se driving HD800 with Nordost cable was a crowd favorite.


----------



## bbophead

Nice pic.
  
 And why wouldn't they be a crowd favorite?


----------



## TonyNewman

hifiguy528 said:


> pic from TAVES last weekend.  WA6se driving HD800 with Nordost cable was a crowd favorite.


 
  
 Are those *cough* stock *cough* tubes?
  
 The WA6/WA6SE are very fine amps - demo'ing them with stock tubes is perhaps doing them a dis-service? Particularly the rancid stock rectifier


----------



## roskodan

this anti shuguang 274b stream is out of proportions (i guess fueled by some overreacting reviews), it's a fine sounding tube, perhaps somewhat mellow but actually has great extensions both ways and great layering on the wa6-se


----------



## Dubstep Girl

roskodan said:


> this anti shuguang 274b stream is out of proportions (i guess fueled by some overreacting reviews),* it's a fine sounding tube*, perhaps somewhat mellow but actually has great extensions both ways and great layering on the wa6-se


 
  
  





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 lol no.... just no....it doesn't do the WA6-SE any justice, it makes it sound grainy and confused.


----------



## jaywillin

dubstep girl said:


> no.... just no....it doesn't do the WA6-SE any justice, it makes it sound grainy and confused.


 
 i'm a brand new 6se owner, and when i read the post referring to the stock tube, i put mine back in, replacing the sophia.
 the sound collapsed , and seems tinny , i think i'll go back to the sophia !


----------



## MIKELAP

jaywillin said:


> i'm a brand new 6se owner, and when i read the post referring to the stock tube, i put mine back in, replacing the sophia.
> the sound collapsed , and seems tinny , i think i'll go back to the sophia !


 
 Same here with my WA6.


----------



## bfreedma

roskodan said:


> this anti shuguang 274b stream is out of proportions (i guess fueled by some overreacting reviews), it's a fine sounding tube, perhaps somewhat mellow but actually has great extensions both ways and great layering on the wa6-se


 
  
 Add me to the list of people posting who don't agree.  I thought the stock tube was quite poor compared to every other rectifier I've tried.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

The Shu Guang 274 deserves the reputation it has! Of the hundreds of suitable for WA6 SE rectifiers I have here it is firmly at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## bbophead

Hmm, maybe roskodan got a "good" one.


----------



## jaywillin

alright guys, i'm new to the 6se, and seeing as how i need to do a little tube rolling, which tube will make the most difference ? the rectifier , or driver, and i've already got a sophia princess, 
 so do i got for drivers for now ? tube rolling with the lyr a little familiar with, the wa6se not so much !


----------



## roskodan

bbophead said:


> Hmm, maybe roskodan got a "good" one.


 

 hmm, definitely not as bad as it's portrayed here, perhaps i have the wrong tube, or my modified wa6-se handles it better than the stock, it's probably that


----------



## bbophead

@ jaywillin

 You have to get everything, multiple times.
  
 It's the only way.


----------



## bbophead

roskodan said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, maybe roskodan got a "good" one.
> ...


 

 Exageration is the soul of the internet.


----------



## roskodan

bbophead said:


> @ jaywillin
> 
> You have to get everything, multiple times.
> 
> It's the only way.


 

 in fact one of the matched pair 6DR7 i bought from woo a couple of month ago died the other day
  
 anyone have one 6DR7 extra for me?


----------



## jaywillin

bbophead said:


> @ jaywillin
> 
> You have to get everything, multiple times.
> 
> It's the only way.


 
 i'm good at getting stuff multiple times !


----------



## roskodan

jaywillin said:


> alright guys, i'm new to the 6se, and seeing as how i need to do a little tube rolling, which tube will make the most difference ? the rectifier , or driver, and i've already got a sophia princess,
> so do i got for drivers for now ? tube rolling with the lyr a little familiar with, the wa6se not so much !


 

 also if you read back in the thread you'll find me mentioning how they stack gain wise and that the level of your source may affect which will be enough for harder to drive cans or hi-z cans
  
 but basically you should get all the cheap ones from the woo's site, since you have different cans


----------



## bfreedma

jaywillin said:


> alright guys, i'm new to the 6se, and seeing as how i need to do a little tube rolling, which tube will make the most difference ? the rectifier , or driver, and i've already got a sophia princess,
> so do i got for drivers for now ? tube rolling with the lyr a little familiar with, the wa6se not so much !




Try some 6ew7s with the Sophia and your PS1000s

Never did find a driver I liked with the Sophia and Audeze cans, but the 6fd7s were the best of the combos. The 6fd7s and either a 596 or gz32 rectifier worked better for me with Audeze's.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

What ever rectifier you use, the result will be dependent on mains voltage and output tubes.


----------



## illy2k

So I was looking at the beginning of this thread and I noticed that some people were running 6SN7 and 6F8G tubes on their wa6/wa6se. I did some digging and even though they are not on the "supported" tubes list from Jack, I had seen that adapters had been made to limit the power being received by these tubes so that they become compatible. Does anyone have information on this?


----------



## roskodan

nic rhodes said:


> What ever rectifier you use, the result will be dependent on mains voltage and output tubes.


 
 good observation, another reason why the chinese shuguang 274b may be better off with the EU 230V like in china than the 110V the wild crowd has here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 edit: except that would be the transformer's merit not the rectifier's XD


----------



## jaywillin

so basically, just get them all and sort them out as to what sounds best, i can do that ! lol


----------



## Dubstep Girl

illy2k said:


> So I was looking at the beginning of this thread and I noticed that some people were running 6SN7 and 6F8G tubes on their wa6/wa6se. I did some digging and even though they are not on the "supported" tubes list from Jack, I had seen that adapters had been made to limit the power being received by these tubes so that they become compatible. Does anyone have information on this?


 
  
 WA6 supports 6sn7 /6f8g with adapters, i think woo audio sells them too. they are some of the better tubes to use with this amp.
  
 The WA6-SE supports those tubes as well with special adapters that have added circuitry; they are no longer available though and woo audio does not make them. Jack is very adamant about not supporting them (some BS explanation of sorts/warranty voiding threat was given a while back) and I do not think we will ever see WA6-SE amps with 6sn7 in them anymore.


----------



## illy2k

dubstep girl said:


> WA6 supports 6sn7 /6f8g with adapters, i think woo audio sells them too. they are some of the better tubes to use with this amp.
> 
> The WA6-SE supports those tubes as well with special adapters that have added circuitry; they are no longer available though and woo audio does not make them. Jack is very adamant about not supporting them (some BS explanation of sorts/warranty voiding threat was given a while back) and I do not think we will ever see WA6-SE amps with 6sn7 in them anymore.


 
 Yeah I looked around and found your posts and the adapters you sold yours. I contacted Glenn to see if he could give me some info on them. Is it better to just give up on those tubes? Those Tung-Sol's you had at the beginning of this thread looked tasty.


----------



## Oskari

nic rhodes said:


> What ever rectifier you use, the result will be dependent on mains voltage and output tubes.


 
  
 Indeed.
  


tonynewman said:


> Are those *cough* stock *cough* tubes?
> 
> The WA6/WA6SE are very fine amps - demo'ing them with stock tubes is perhaps doing them a dis-service? Particularly the rancid stock rectifier


 
  
 To demo using the stock tubes is the only honest way of doing it (unless you are *extremely* clearly indicating that you are not doing so).


----------



## Dubstep Girl

illy2k said:


> Yeah I looked around and found your posts and the adapters you sold yours. I contacted Glenn to see if he could give me some info on them. Is it better to just give up on those tubes? Those Tung-Sol's you had at the beginning of this thread looked tasty.


 
  
 i am not sure unfortauntely, i never got to trying out those tubes on the WA6-SE, the adapters for those hadn't arrived and the only tube i had at the time was the Treasure CV 181's, those do Not work with the WA6-SE and the adapter so i actually never got to hear a 6sn7'd WA6-SE before i sold it. i am sure though that the 6sn7 will be more musical and tubey than alot of the other driver tubes on the WA6-SE which tend to be more SS sounding; the good ones sounding neutral and the bad ones having shouty grainy-ness.


----------



## TonyNewman

roskodan said:


> this anti shuguang 274b stream is out of proportions (i guess fueled by some overreacting reviews), it's a fine sounding tube, perhaps somewhat mellow but actually has great extensions both ways and great layering on the wa6-se


 
  
 Shuguang make a number of different product lines. The stock rectifier appears to be from the base line of products and it is very, very bad - as several folks on this forum have pointed out.
  
 I use, and enjoy, a number of Shuguang products from their 'Natural Sound' and 'Treasure' product lines, from CV-181s (6SN7s) through to 845s. These are very fine tubes indeed and worth checking out.
  
 Unfortunately, the base model rectifier would have to be about the worst _functioning _tube I have ever heard. Putting one of them into a WA6SE for a public demo seems self defeating to me - you are not getting anything like the full capability that the amp can deliver. Use it for amp burn in, if at all, then throw the wretched thing into the nearest bin would be my suggestion. Any other rectifier, even the modestly performing Sophia Princess or EML 274B, are hugely better.
  
 Even better - take the retail value of the fancy Nordost cable and spend the equivalent sum on some decent tubes and keep the stock cables - I would bet some pink body parts that the SQ improvement would dwarf the difference made by the Nordost cable alone (if it made any at all, but that is a different argument for a different thread).


----------



## joseph69

dubstep girl said:


> i am not sure unfortauntely, i never got to trying out those tubes on the WA6-SE, the adapters for those hadn't arrived and the only tube i had at the time was the Treasure CV 181's, those do Not work with the WA6-SE and the adapter so i actually never got to hear a 6sn7'd WA6-SE before i sold it.* i am sure though that the 6sn7 will be more musical and tubey than alot of the other driver tubes on the WA6-SE which tend to be more SS sounding; the good ones sounding neutral and the bad ones having shouty grainy-ness.*


 
 Exactly what I found, which is why I sold the 6-SE and re-purchased the WA6!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Exactly what I found, which is why I sold the 6-SE and re-purchased the WA6!


 
  
*WA6 forever!!!* Terrific little amp.
  

  
 Mine is currently running Shuggie CV-181 Treasure drivers and a Psvane 1:1 WE274B replica rectifier (otherwise I use a Mullard GZ32).
  
 The 6SN7 adapters are Woo stock - they work fine and I am very happy with them.
  
 Is the WA6 an under-appreciated beast at the lower end of the Woo product line? Put decent tubes in this thing and it performs very, very well.
  
 The thought of going back to the stock tubes makes me shudder.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

joseph69 said:


> Exactly what I found, which is why I sold the 6-SE and re-purchased the WA6!


 
  


tonynewman said:


> *WA6 forever!!!* Terrific little amp.
> 
> 
> Is the WA6 an under-appreciated beast at the lower end of the Woo product line? Put decent tubes in this thing and it performs very, very well.
> ...


 
  
  
 I am still yet to hear the WA6, I have heard other people say similar thats is very good and in some ways better than the WA6; it is however at their lower end and I think the biggest issue is that it is down on power versus the WA6-SE. one thing is for sure; every woo amp i've tried to far sucks with the stock tubes, you really need to upgrade the tubes for them to sing. 
  
 out of all the woo amps, i still think the WA2 and WA5 are the best woo amps in the lineup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , even with the WA5 around, i still think of re-buying WA2 someday.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 100% agreed!
 I use the 596/NOS Sylvania (and other brand) 6SN7's (different bases/years) and the sound is nothing short of pure pleasure too me.


----------



## joseph69

dubstep girl said:


> even with the WA5 around, i still think of re-buying WA2 someday.


 
 Hmm!


----------



## TonyNewman

dubstep girl said:


> ...out of all the woo amps, i still think the WA2 and WA5 are the best woo amps in the lineup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My WA5, feed from an Auralic Vega, kills my WA6 at everything (as you would expect) - but we are talking about a setup that costs a great deal more. I use my WA6 as my PC USB audio output for gaming and casual listening while websurfing - excellent sound at a reasonable price.
  
 It has enough power to drive the 300 Ohm Sennheiser products very well, which seem a better match to my ears than the planars (I prefer the HD600 / HD800 pairing than the LCD-X). YMMV.


----------



## illy2k

joseph69 said:


> Exactly what I found, which is why I sold the 6-SE and re-purchased the WA6!


 
 So the 6SN7's and the 6F8G's are out because of lack of adapters and support from Jack. I got the princess rectifier and the upgraded 6GL7 drivers, any ideas on others to try or are these pretty much top of the heap?


----------



## joseph69

illy2k said:


> So the 6SN7's and the 6F8G's are out because of lack of adapters and support from Jack. I got the princess rectifier and the upgraded 6GL7 drivers, any ideas on others to try or are these pretty much top of the heap?


 
 I don't know about the 6F8G, but the 6SN7 is out.
 I didn't care for the 6GL7! It was very overrated (for my taste) on Woo's site…one of the worst tubes I ever heard, and it was described as the best sounding on the Woo site. But thats just my opinion.
 The 6FD7 (Big Bottle) sounded best with the 6-SE, I thought.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> I don't know about the 6F8G, but the 6SN7 is out.
> I didn't care for the 6GL7! It was very overrated (for my taste) on Woo's site…one of the worst tubes I ever heard, and it was described as the best sounding on the Woo site. But thats just my opinion.
> The 6FD7 (Big Bottle) sounded best with the 6-SE, I thought.


 
  
 The descriptions on the Woo site for the tube upgrades are very 'imaginative' - no tubes I have purchased from them come close to the marketing hype. Some were good, some were OK, most were disappointing. I purchase my tubes (NOS and new production) elsewhere now.
  
 The 6SN7 adapters made the WA6 6SN7 tube upgrade purchase worth it for me. The tubes themselves (Raytheon 6SN7GTB) were 'meh'. The adapters are very well made do a fine job.


----------



## illy2k

tonynewman said:


> The descriptions on the Woo site for the tube upgrades are very 'imaginative' - no tubes I have purchased from them come close to the marketing hype. Some were good, some were OK, most were disappointing. I purchase my tubes (NOS and new production) elsewhere now.
> 
> The 6SN7 adapters made the WA6 6SN7 tube upgrade purchase worth it for me. The tubes themselves (Raytheon 6SN7GTB) were 'meh'. The adapters are very well made do a fine job.


 
 So I have be scouring ebay and looking for some tubes. I also looked at some online tube stores but having a hard time finding 6fd7's. Any ideas on good tube resources besides of course the for sale forum?


----------



## TonyNewman

illy2k said:


> So I have be scouring ebay and looking for some tubes. I also looked at some online tube stores but having a hard time finding 6fd7's. Any ideas on good tube resources besides of course the for sale forum?


 
  
 Good NOS of all types are getting harder and harder to find. My adored Mullard GZ32 rectifiers are sold out from Upscale Audio - remaining sources I can find are mostly charging $90+ for them (I think they are worth it).
  
 I'm a WA6 owner, so I mostly stick with new production 6SN7s from Shuguang / Psvane / Sophia (TJ) and am happy with these. I don't think any of these make a WA6SE compatible driver tube. Sorry I don't have a better answer for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What are the WA6SE owners out there doing for sourcing driver tubes?


----------



## jaywillin

tonynewman said:


> Good NOS of all types are getting harder and harder to find. My adored Mullard GZ32 rectifiers are sold out from Upscale Audio - remaining sources I can find are mostly charging $90+ for them (I think they are worth it).
> 
> I'm a WA6 owner, so I mostly stick with new production 6SN7s from Shuguang / Psvane / Sophia (TJ) and am happy with these. I don't think any of these make a WA6SE compatible driver tube. Sorry I don't have a better answer for you
> 
> ...


 
 i'm looking as we speak, definitely not as plentiful as lyr tubes ! lol


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> The descriptions on the Woo site for the tube upgrades are very 'imaginative' - no tubes I have purchased from them come close to the marketing hype. Some were good, some were OK, most were disappointing. I purchase my tubes (NOS and new production) elsewhere now.
> 
> The 6SN7 adapters made the WA6 6SN7 tube upgrade purchase worth it for me. The tubes themselves (Raytheon 6SN7GTB) were 'meh'. The adapters are very well made do a fine job.


 




  


illy2k said:


> So I have be scouring ebay and looking for some tubes. I also looked at some online tube stores but having a hard time finding 6fd7's. Any ideas on good tube resources besides of course the for sale forum?


 
 I purchased the 6FD7(Big Bottles) from Woo for the 6-SE when I had it, and they sounded fine.


----------



## Stereolab42

tonynewman said:


> Good NOS of all types are getting harder and harder to find. My adored Mullard GZ32 rectifiers are sold out from Upscale Audio - remaining sources I can find are mostly charging $90+ for them (I think they are worth it).
> 
> I'm a WA6 owner, so I mostly stick with new production 6SN7s from Shuguang / Psvane / Sophia (TJ) and am happy with these. I don't think any of these make a WA6SE compatible driver tube. Sorry I don't have a better answer for you
> 
> ...


 
  
 I still think the WA6SE is very tolerant of different driver tubes. Of all the ones I've bought from eBay for many different prices, none are really worse than "pretty good". My favorite is still the Tronix 6EM7:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271217711570
  
 And yeah, the Shuggy stock rectifier is garbage. Now it doesn't sound terrible (just average at best), but the build quality is terrible. You'd have to be insane to risk running them in expensive amps.


----------



## TonyNewman

stereolab42 said:


> And yeah, the Shuggy stock rectifier is garbage. Now it doesn't sound terrible (just average at best), but the build quality is terrible. You'd have to be insane to risk running them in expensive amps.


 
  
 +1. I binned the stock 274Bs and 300Bs from the WA5 and WA6 as soon as I had some replacements. Those putrid tubes have no place in decent equipment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I hope folks don't judge Shuguang on the basis of the stock tubes shipped with Woo (and other manufacturers') amps. These guys can make some very, very fine tubes.
  
 I have used the 'Natural Sound' series 845 and 2A3 tubes, and the 'Treasure' series CV-181s (6SN7). All fine sounding tubes I would easily recommend.


----------



## Anabelianable

I thought I'd ask here since most of you are probably well acquainted with the WA6SE, peripherals, and headphone pairings. To keep it brief, I'm flip-flopping between the *HE-500s* and the *LCD-2s* and was wondering if anyone with experience could draw out the pros and cons relative to one another. If I'm flat-out wrong and you think I'd best be spending my money elsewhere, that's fine too, let me know. Currently I'm demoing the *Princess 274B* in tandem with *6FD7* drivers if you want to consider that angle as well.
  
 Evaluating both for myself simply isn't a possibility at the moment, please lend me your guidance Head-Fiers!


----------



## Feedbacker

anabelianable said:


> I thought I'd ask here since most of you are probably well acquainted with the WA6SE, peripherals, and headphone pairings. To keep it brief, I'm flip-flopping between the *HE-500s* and the *LCD-2s* and was wondering if anyone with experience could draw out the pros and cons relative to one another. If I'm flat-out wrong and you think I'd best be spending my money elsewhere, that's fine too, let me know. Currently I'm demoing the *Princess 274B* in tandem with *6FD7* drivers if you want to consider that angle as well.
> 
> Evaluating both for myself simply isn't a possibility at the moment, please lend me your guidance Head-Fiers!


 

 I'm very interested in the answers to this too...!


----------



## jaywillin

something i noticed on my wa6se yesterday
  
 one of the chassis, the power supply, says "made in china"
 the other, "made in america" 
  
 is this normal ? i just found it odd


----------



## roskodan

jaywillin said:


> something i noticed on my wa6se yesterday
> 
> one of the chassis, the power supply, says "made in china"
> the other, "made in america"
> ...


 
  
 strange i would expect 'made in u.s.a.' not 'america' since it ambiguous, could be mexico for the matter, like 'american stratocaster', which is actually mexican, lol woos made in mexico XD

 mine is from 2011 and both are labeled 'made in u.s.a.'


----------



## jaywillin

roskodan said:


> strange i would expect 'made in u.s.a.' not 'america' since it ambiguous, could be mexico for the matter, like 'american stratocaster', which is actually mexican, lol woos made in mexico XD
> 
> mine is from 2011 and both are labeled 'made in u.s.a.'


 
 my bad, it does say U.S.A , 
 i bought this used, and i'm not sure as to its age, 
 i believe an email to woo is in order , i'm just kinda curious


----------



## roskodan

jaywillin said:


> roskodan said:
> 
> 
> > strange i would expect 'made in u.s.a.' not 'america' since it ambiguous, could be mexico for the matter, like 'american stratocaster', which is actually mexican, lol woos made in mexico XD
> ...


 

 well the first 4 digits of the serial number should be MMYY infos, so 0211 would be 02 for february and 11 for 2011, manufactured in feb. 2011, so check it out


----------



## jaywillin

roskodan said:


> well the first 4 digits of the serial number should be MMYY infos, so 0211 would be 02 for february and 11 for 2011, manufactured in feb. 2011, so check it out


 
 ok, the first four are 02/12, so not that old


----------



## truly194

Has anyone compare Wa6 with Bottlehead Crack or Little Dot MK IV or Schiit lyr/Valhalla?


----------



## MIKELAP

truly194 said:


> Has anyone compare Wa6 with Bottlehead Crack or Little Dot MK IV or Schiit lyr/Valhalla?


 
 Actually listening to a WA6 with SP274b and Sylvania 6SN7with adapters  and a LD MK3 with Russian  6SN7 equivalent as power tubes and a 6SU7GTY Tung Sol as driver WA6 has a fuller sound more detailed better bass  LD is thinner sounding but dont get me wrong LD for the price sounds great one thing tough i have adapters for the power tubes  and driver on LD. Using Senns HD800


----------



## Stereolab42

I think your LD MK3 has mutated, what in the name of Zeus is that?


----------



## truly194

Interesting how it would be with LD IV or even VI...


----------



## MIKELAP

stereolab42 said:


> I think your LD MK3 has mutated, what in the name of Zeus is that?


 
 Its a long story if you want to read about it start from the end of the thread we went a long way with this compared to stock . Little Dot Tube Amps: Vacuum Tube Rolling Guide


----------



## MIKELAP

truly194 said:


> Interesting how it would be with LD IV or even VI...


 
 Same mods apply to mk4 also. From what i heard not that much difference between MK3 and MK4 but I never heard  the MK 4 so cant comment . I made several adapters for my LD with those i can roll 6DJ8 ,12AX7, 6SL7 ,C3G loctals 6SN7 as power tubes, plus tubes on page 77 of the thread and the EF95-91-92 types if you like tube rolling theres tons of tubes to try and alot of them are cheap.Here are a few adapters i made.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

truly194 said:


> Has anyone compare Wa6 with Bottlehead Crack or Little Dot MK IV or Schiit lyr/Valhalla?


 
  
 I have WA6 SE, BH crack with speedball and LD 4SE.


----------



## GoldfishX

Hello,
  
 New WA6SE owner here. I'm getting the amp in a few days with the Sophia Princess rectifier, but it will have the stock driver tubes and I am interested in swapping these out ASAP. I have had luck with tube rolling on my Lyr and I am a fan of the Voskhod rockets (a pair of 80's gray shields have been my reference for about a year now). I'm well versed in 6922-style tubes, but a complete newb to the driver tubes the WA6SE uses. *I am primarily interested in getting soundstage, then warmth from the amp (in another words, soundstage without harsh highs...main headphones are an HD600 and HD800, with the Alpha Dog and Hd-560 as "down-the-line" purchases). *
  
 Sorry, I know there's 125+ pages of info here, but am looking for a quick answer here. Reading about all the different driver tubes makes my head spin!
  
 Also, is there a better rectifier for my needs? I know the Sophia is extremely well-regarded.
  
 Edit: Max I'm looking to spend is $150-$200 for the driver tubes. Current prod or NOS, doesn't matter. Would rather save money buying 1 pair high end tubes vs 3-4 pairs of average to above average ones.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## illy2k

goldfishx said:


> Hello,
> 
> New WA6SE owner here. I'm getting the amp in a few days with the Sophia Princess rectifier, but it will have the stock driver tubes and I am interested in swapping these out ASAP. I have had luck with tube rolling on my Lyr and I am a fan of the Voskhod rockets (a pair of 80's gray shields have been my reference for about a year now). I'm well versed in 6922-style tubes, but a complete newb to the driver tubes the WA6SE uses. *I am primarily interested in getting soundstage, then warmth from the amp (in another words, soundstage without harsh highs...main headphones are an HD600 and HD800, with the Alpha Dog and Hd-560 as "down-the-line" purchases). *
> 
> ...


 
 I would take a look here: 
  
  
 I used this as a starting point, note some rectifiers require adaptors to be compatible with WA6SE.


----------



## GoldfishX

Thanks, but it's mostly the driver tubes I need help with. I have seen that thread before, it's really informative.


----------



## illy2k

goldfishx said:


> Thanks, but it's mostly the driver tubes I need help with. I have seen that thread before, it's really informative.


 
 No worries I saw you were asking about better rectifiers then the Sophia for your needs.
  
 I am in the same boat, I have several new drivers on the way. People recommended the 6FD7 that you can get directly from Woo as a decent switch to the even the upgraded 6EM7's. I got a few different drivers off ebay and online tube stores, I am just going to roll as many as possible.


----------



## GoldfishX

I was surprised how far down she has the Sophia rated. It's below some of the Woo stock tubes, but she didn't have much positive to say about those and she sounded fairly positive on the Sophia. I will probably end up experimenting with some other rectifiers just for the fun of it, once I get the driver tubes situated.
  
 Coming from 68dj/6922 Land, this is foreign territory for me.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

6922 are expensive, WA6SE tubes are far cheaper but harder to get, look for fat bottle 6FD7s to start with or the underrated 6GL7 / 6EA7 / 6EM7s.


----------



## illy2k

goldfishx said:


> I was surprised how far down she has the Sophia rated. It's below some of the Woo stock tubes, but she didn't have much positive to say about those and she sounded fairly positive on the Sophia. I will probably end up experimenting with some other rectifiers just for the fun of it, once I get the driver tubes situated.
> 
> Coming from 68dj/6922 Land, this is foreign territory for me.


 
 Yeah I think Jack has a specified sound he likes and so that is how he rates the tubes he recommends. I asked Mike from woo about tubes he recommended for a certain sound signature and his main response was for me to change my cable. I just scoured ebay and bought as many as I could to fool with.


----------



## Feedbacker

The rolling has commenced here...! I've had my WA6-SE for about 6 months now, and have been running it with an EML 5U4G and a pair of 6FD7s. No complaints about that configuration, of course, but as seems to happen to all of us, I've started itching to try a few different things.
  
 So to eBay I went, and next thing I'm carefully inserting a Mullard GZ32 into the thing. Nice, and I'm not at all sure I'll take it out again until it finally fizzles off to the next life. Very nice...
  
 Would you who are more experienced than I expect that to be an end to my search, or would, for example, a GZ34 add anything more? And what about those occasionally-available GZ30s and GZ33s?
  
 I've got a couple of 6EM7s awaiting adapters from Woo, too...


----------



## Feedbacker

...And, of course, I know I need to read Dubstep Girls rectifier guide!


----------



## MIKELAP

feedbacker said:


> The rolling has commenced here...! I've had my WA6-SE for about 6 months now, and have been running it with an EML 5U4G and a pair of 6FD7s. No complaints about that configuration, of course, but as seems to happen to all of us, I've started itching to try a few different things.
> 
> So to eBay I went, and next thing I'm carefully inserting a Mullard GZ32 into the thing. Nice, and I'm not at all sure I'll take it out again until it finally fizzles off to the next life. Very nice...
> 
> ...


 
 Your kidding right ¨endgame¨  that word wont stay in your dictionnary very long my friend welcome !


----------



## Feedbacker

mikelap said:


> Your kidding right ¨endgame¨  that word wont stay in your dictionnary very long my friend welcome !


 

 Yeah, I know! Thanks for the warm words, though!


----------



## jaywillin

well, the 6se i had regrets of letting go, is coming back to me, that's the good news
 the bad news, is the buyer says it arrived DOA, which ain't good   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 it was in fine shape when it left me


----------



## Feedbacker

Will a Mullard 5Z4GT work in a 6SE? The Woo list says 5Z4... Sorry for the newb question...


----------



## jaywillin

well, the wa6se that arrived DOA at the buyers arrived back to me today, it was just a fuse , halleluja !! that was a close one !


----------



## roskodan

it's never just a fuse, it blew for some reason, perhaps wrongly inserted the sp274b, should mark a sign on the side where the guide pin was, are all the tubes fine? btw i'm really enjoying mine XD have a mdp my way!
  
 btw with the lcds how's soundstage depth and layering depth wise wa6-se vs lyr?


----------



## jaywillin

roskodan said:


> it's never just a fuse, it blew for some reason, perhaps wrongly inserted the sp274b, should mark a sign on the side where the guide pin was, are all the tubes fine? btw i'm really enjoying mine XD have a mdp my way!
> 
> btw with the lcds how's soundstage depth and layering depth wise wa6-se vs lyr?


 
 when the amp left me, there was no issue, and it was packed securely , it could be when the buyer was inserting the tube, or hooking it up, maybe something got crossed up.
 first rectifier i put in the sophia, and it does have a enough of the guide piece showing that i haven't had a problem yet, but i had thought about marking the correct orientation somehow
 so far, the woo hasn't skipped a beat all evening
  
 the lcd2's  layering, texture, and soundstage (width) are improved  with the 6se, with the lyr getting the nod in dynamics, and maybe top end extension, sparkle
 the 6se with the t1 is much better than the lyr, which makes the best argument for me in keeping the wa6se


----------



## jaywillin

where does one obtain an "8 pin to 4 pin" adapter for the 6se ??


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> where does one obtain an "8 pin to 4 pin" adapter for the 6se ??


 
 What tubes are you trying to use?


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> What tubes are you trying to use?


 
 just going by the tube chart from woo, the 274a , 5z3, and an 83 , 
 not sure how much i realy need one, there's plenty of other choices, was just curious


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> just going by the tube chart from woo, the 274a , 5z3, and an 83 ,
> not sure how much i realy need one, there's plenty of other choices, was just curious


 
 I never saw these tubes, but if they are like the 596 tube, buy the adapters from Glenn, if they are like the S/E Princess, Woo makes real nice adapters. I have driver/power tube adapters for the 6SN7's from Woo, and they are great, but I didn't care for his 596 adapter.


----------



## jaywillin

joseph69 said:


> I never saw these tubes, but if they are like the 596 tube, buy the adapters from Glenn, if they are like the S/E Princess, Woo makes real nice adapters. I have driver/power tube adapters for the 6SN7's from Woo, and they are great, but I didn't care for his 596 adapter.


 
 they aren't like the 596, i believe these are it, it allows 4 pin type tubes to be used 8 pin sockets like on the 6se
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-Tube-Adapter-Socket-Gold-8Pin-to-4pin-5Z3-80-6A3-to-5U4G-GZ37-6B4G-UX4-AO8-/140881134986?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item20cd2b858a


----------



## joseph69

jaywillin said:


> they aren't like the 596, i believe these are it, it allows 4 pin type tubes to be used 8 pin sockets like on the 6se
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-Tube-Adapter-Socket-Gold-8Pin-to-4pin-5Z3-80-6A3-to-5U4G-GZ37-6B4G-UX4-AO8-/140881134986?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item20cd2b858a


 
 So its the same 8>4 pin without the pigtails.[size=x-small] Woo's rectifier 8>4 pin adapter fits excellent, I just don't care for their pigtails (I have Woo's 8>4 pin [/size]adapter but with pigtails for the 596)[size=x-small] so I'm sure they make them without the pigtails, their a nice fit/finish.  [/size]


----------



## jamesng45678

Is changing my headphone amplifier from a lehmann black cube linear to Woo audio WA6se considered to upgrade or side grade?


----------



## bfreedma

jamesng45678 said:


> Is changing my headphone amplifier from a lehmann black cube linear to Woo audio WA6se considered to upgrade or side grade?




Can you add some detail on what you are looking to improve and how much you have budgeted for tube upgrades?


----------



## jamesng45678

bfreedma said:


> Can you add some detail on what you are looking to improve and how much you have budgeted for tube upgrades?


 
 I am spending around 300 dollars for tube upgrades and is looking for a better vocals and highs in my music.


----------



## bfreedma

jamesng45678 said:


> I am spending around 300 dollars for tube upgrades and is looking for a better vocals and highs in my music.




Switching from solid state to tubes will give you some flexibility and the 6SE is more powerful. IMO opinion, it's an upgrade to the Lehmann but like all things Head-Fi, not everyone is going to agree.

If you have the extra funds, might as well go for it. You may find you like them both for different genres/headphones or could sell one of them after comparing them yourself.


----------



## atbglenn

My bedside rig. The CD player feeds the Woo WA6. A Mac Mini with a Schiit Modi DAC feeds the Asgard
  

  
  
 Spare tubes in stock


----------



## jamesng45678

bfreedma said:


> Switching from solid state to tubes will give you some flexibility and the 6SE is more powerful. IMO opinion, it's an upgrade to the Lehmann but like all things Head-Fi, not everyone is going to agree.
> 
> If you have the extra funds, might as well go for it. You may find you like them both for different genres/headphones or could sell one of them after comparing them yourself.




The Lehmann audio bcl may be a little down on power when compared to the WA6se however, it has a switchable gain of up to 20db is mind blowing loud especially when the source is from an external dac.


----------



## bpcans

atbglenn said:


> My bedside rig. The CD player feeds the Woo WA6. A Mac Mini with a Schiit Modi DAC feeds the Asgard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice bedside listening station sir. Great tube library too!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

jamesng45678 said:


> Is changing my headphone amplifier from a lehmann black cube linear to Woo audio WA6se considered to upgrade or side grade?




black cube linear imo is boring sounding and overpriced. the wa6-se is an upgrade for sure, dpending on your tastes itll either be a small upgrade or complete night and day improvement


----------



## atbglenn

bpcans said:


> Super nice bedside listening station sir. Great tube library too!


 
 Thanks! BTW, the Woo is one of the early models. Probably the first one with the enlarged driver/output tube cutouts. I had the pseudo dual power supply mod done at a later date. That being said, it's been dead reliable for the four and a half year I've owned it.


----------



## bfreedma

jamesng45678 said:


> The Lehmann audio bcl may be a little down on power when compared to the WA6se however, it has a switchable gain of up to 20db is mind blowing loud especially when the source is from an external dac.




True, but going to high gain is also likely to raise the noise floor. I didn't think the Lehmann had enough power to properly drive LCD3s where the 6SE does. YMMV


----------



## roskodan

hey guys, what rectifiers would you suggest for planars like audeze  and mrspkrs, i've the wa6-se, apart from the gz34?


----------



## jamesng45678

bfreedma said:


> True, but going to high gain is also likely to raise the noise floor. I didn't think the Lehmann had enough power to properly drive LCD3s where the 6SE does. YMMV





wilcox said:


> If your Black Cube Linear sounds weak and distorted with your LCD-2, I would suspect your amp may be defective.  I find that the BCL drives the LCD-2 very well.





redbull said:


> Agree.  I know volume dial does not mean = power, but I never turn the volume past 12 at all.  10-11 is my comfortable level.




This proves that Lehmann audio is quite powerful.


----------



## bfreedma

jamesng45678 said:


> bfreedma said:
> 
> 
> > True, but going to high gain is also likely to raise the noise floor. I didn't think the Lehmann had enough power to properly drive LCD3s where the 6SE does. YMMV
> ...




The Lehmann has the power it advertises, which is significantly less than the 6SE. You asked for a comparison, so not sure why you are debating with the responses. Perhaps you should just stick with the Lehmann.

Good luck with your search - I'm out.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

For info
  
 Lehman Linear
 400 mW/60 ohms
 200 mW/300 ohms
  
 WA 6SE
 1900mW @60Ω
 1300mW @300Ω
  
 WA 6
 550mW @60Ω
 460mW @300Ω


----------



## NCRaider

I'm currently running the HifiMan EF5 with my HifiMan HE500 headphones and I'm generally pretty happy with the results.  However, I have the chance to buy a lightly used Woo Audio WA6SE for $900 and am wondering:
  
 1.  Do the Woo and my HifiMan phones make a good match?
 2.  Will the Woo amp offer enough improvement to justify its purchase?
  
 I'd certainly welcome any comments or other thoughts that would help me decide whether to cough up the money now or just stick with what I have.  Thanks!


----------



## Reignfire

Does 500w AVR (automatic voltage regulator) good enough for WA6SE? Or do i need a higher one? (I wont be using any other appliances or devices other than that). What brands will you recommend?

What can you say about Audioquest? Is it a good brand for power cable and RCA-mini fof WA6SE? (Start up)

Thanks


----------



## Stereolab42

reignfire said:


> Does 500w AVR (automatic voltage regulator) good enough for WA6SE? Or do i need a higher one? (I wont be using any other appliances or devices other than that). What brands will you recommend?
> 
> What can you say about Audioquest? Is it a good brand for power cable and RCA-mini fof WA6SE? (Start up)
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Audioquest cables are great, I used them for everything.
  
 I use Furman equipment for power regulation.


----------



## some1x

Does anyone know if the 6GL7-6DE7 adapter has any resistors, capacitors, etc inside? Is it just a physical adapter?


----------



## Reignfire

stereolab42 said:


> I use Furman equipment for power regulation.


 
  
 Servo or Relay-type? 500W will suffice?


----------



## Stereolab42

reignfire said:


> Servo or Relay-type? 500W will suffice?


 
  
 Furman Elite 15a. 500W is more than enough for a WA5, let alone a WA6SE.


----------



## MisterMoJo

Anyone want to comment on how the WA6SE sounds with TH900s?


----------



## viscab

some1x said:


> Does anyone know if the 6GL7-6DE7 adapter has any resistors, capacitors, etc inside? Is it just a physical adapter?


 

 It's just a physical adaptor.
  
 I have two pairs (with Sylviana 6GL7& and Philco 6GL7 tubes). I'm keeping them shelved for now until I get Audeze LCD-2 headphones. With my Sennheiser HD-650 headphones I find them sound too much in your face with a lack of dynamics.
  
 On my WA6-SE I now alternate between the Sophia-6FD7 and the Mullard GZ37-6FD7 combination.


----------



## some1x

Thanks for the info! I might just make my own adapters... $150 is just too much


----------



## maricius

Guys, http://www.head-fi.org/t/746257/woo-audio-wa6se-or-wa7-wa7tp#post_11125918
  
 My poll. 
  
 "I won't be using the DAC section of the WA7 so I'll be looking purely at amplifier quality. The headphones these would be driving are mainly the MrSpeakers Alpha Dog and the Philips Fidelio L2 (not as much a priority). I understand tubes and everything change the sound signature but I'm specifically looking for a warmer/bassier sound though with midrange intimacy and clarity. Basically, a warmer sound that add quality to vocals and smoothen upper mids and treble. Which would be warmer and bassier in stock form and would most likely have that sound signature with the possible tube replacements that Woo Audio offers. Other aspects to consider in comparing would be synergy with the Alpha Dog, soundstage, instrument separation, power to drive planars. Thanks all."


----------



## SoundApprentice

I joined the WA6-SE party. Listening to the stock tubes for a bit before the rolling begins. I have the acclaimed Sophia 274b to try, along with a Genalex Gold Lion GZ34. I have a Genalex Gold Lion 12AU7 in my RSA Raptor that I really like, so I thought I would give one a try in the Woo too.


----------



## TonyNewman

soundapprentice said:


> ... I have the acclaimed Sophia 274b to try...


 
  
 Welcome to the Woo Club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My 2 cents on rectifiers - I don't think the Sophia Princess 274B is a good rectifier, or good value at around $160. For under $100 you can get a NOS Mullard GZ32 - much, much nicer tube. If your budget goes to around $220 there is the Psvane WE274B replica - an excellent tube that I can highly recommend. Beyond that are the top tier NOS tubes that command big dollars.
  
 I would avoid the EML 274B. At around $270 it is quite expensive and only marginally better than the Sophia. Both the Mullard GZ32 and Psvane WE274 replica outperform it (spectacularly so in the case of the replica).
  
 The rectifier thread started by DubstepGirl is an excellent source of rectifier information. Link below in case you haven't seen it.
  
Link


----------



## SoundApprentice

tonynewman said:


> Welcome to the Woo Club
> 
> My 2 cents on rectifiers - I don't think the Sophia Princess 274B is a good rectifier, or good value at around $160. For under $100 you can get a NOS Mullard GZ32 - much, much nicer tube. If your budget goes to around $220 there is the Psvane WE274B replica - an excellent tube that I can highly recommend. Beyond that are the top tier NOS tubes that command big dollars.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip. The Sophia was included with the amp, so no added expense to me. I'll likely pick 1 or 2 higher end options to try in time.


----------



## jaywillin

soundapprentice said:


> I joined the WA6-SE party. Listening to the stock tubes for a bit before the rolling begins. I have the acclaimed Sophia 274b to try, along with a Genalex Gold Lion GZ34. I have a Genalex Gold Lion 12AU7 in my RSA Raptor that I really like, so I thought I would give one a try in the Woo too.


 
 i hope you enjoy your new amp !
 i'm enjoying my new wa3 with my beyer t1's !


----------



## bbophead

soundapprentice said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I like my Princess just fine.  Sometimes I like the 596 better.  Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## bfreedma

bbophead said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by SoundApprentice Thanks for the tip. The Sophia was included with the amp, so no added expense to me. I'll likely pick 1 or 2 higher end options to try in time.I like my Princess just fine. Sometimes I like the 596 better. Don't worry, be happy.




+1

The SP pairs nicely with my Grados and the 596 with LCD-3s


----------



## viscab

tonynewman said:


> Welcome to the Woo Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting read. In what areas do you feel the Sophia Princess is less than the GZ32?
  
 I have the Sophia Princess and the Mullard GZ37 myself and feel the GZ37 is perhaps cleaner sounding but the Sophia has more low end weight to it.


----------



## TonyNewman

viscab said:


> Interesting read. In what areas do you feel the Sophia Princess is less than the GZ32?


 
  
 Just about every area you can think of. The GZ32 is a significantly better tube than the SP (or EML) IMHO. It also has a dose of midrange magic - it's a very good tube for the money.


----------



## viscab

I might try one out. Thanks! How do you rate the GZ37 versus the G32.


----------



## TonyNewman

viscab said:


> I might try one out. Thanks! How do you rate the GZ37 versus the G32.


 
  
 I've never heard a GZ37, so can't comment. The rectifier thread by DubstepGirl does this comparison very well - well worth a read - link below.
  
Link


----------



## joseph69

bbophead said:


> I like my Princess just fine.  Sometimes I like the 596 better.  Don't worry, be happy.


 
 I agree, I have the SP/UE-596/Phillips Miniwatt GZ34 rectifier's and they all sound good, especially when rolling the driver/power tubes…they all bring something different to the table when mixing/matching with each other.
 I've been listening to my RS1i/WA6 with the SP/RCA-NOS Red Base 5692's for a while now and am really enjoying this combo (like I am right now!)


----------



## SoundApprentice

soundapprentice said:


> I joined the WA6-SE party. Listening to the stock tubes for a bit before the rolling begins. I have the acclaimed Sophia 274b to try, along with a Genalex Gold Lion GZ34. I have a Genalex Gold Lion 12AU7 in my RSA Raptor that I really like, so I thought I would give one a try in the Woo too.


 

 I know many of you are well beyond me in tube experience, but I started auditioning some different things last night.
  
 Stock drivers are some fat bottle 6ew7's labeled from Japan. No sense commenting on the stock 274b rectifier because it is trash and everyone knows it.
  
 So first thing to go was the stock 274b and in went the Sophia. Substantial gains in smoothness, soundstage and bass attack. Mids are fairly forward and in your face compared to my RSA Raptor. While still using the Sophia, I swapped the Japanese 6ew7's for a pair of NOS RCA fat bottle 6ew7's. Difference heard was a smoother treble and a very slightly warmer/tube presentation. Still nowhere near as lush as my Raptor, but instrument placement/separation and detail retrieval seems much superior.
  
 Next I put in the new production Genalex Gold Lion GZ34. I haven't seen any talk about this tube, most people have no love for new production tubes, but I found the Genalex to be a great tube in the Raptor and wanted to see how it fared in the Woo. At $40, I wasn't expecting much when compared to the more expensive Sophia, but I was pleasantly surprised with the results. To my ears, the Genalex is incredibly accurate and detailed. It has a more solid state sound to it, more of a flat response and precision is key. Bass is tight and fast. Treble, like cymbal splashes and crashes, sound more realistic and a touch less glassy than the Sophia, mids are a bit more neutral/cool, but again are just very tight. Soundstage is a little less expansive than the Sophia, but you gain a lot in the precision and detail department. For 1/4 the price, I'd say you get about 85-90% of the performance of the Sophia, and the Genalex betters it in certain aspects. From both of these tubes, I would prefer slightly more low-end extension and smoother treble. If I could take the Genalex and smooth the treble a hair without losing the detail, and gain a slight bass emphasis, I'd be thoroughly content because the detail and separation is excellent.
  
 This is my listening experience with the Genalex having been burned in for about 36 hours, not sure what will happen with more hours on it. I'm using my Grado GS1000i. I find my Beyer T90 to be fatiguing with the Woo so far (treble is too sharp), which saddens me because I really enjoy them on the Raptor and the solid state Sugden Headmaster.


----------



## MIKELAP

Ive heard about the U52 being a good rectifier  but what about the U54 does anybody have any infos on this tube is it good or just average and what is the pricerange of this tube.Thanks


----------



## level999

Hi, everyone. I'm new here, just bought a wa6se two days ago. May I ask a question? 

For the driver/power tubes on wa6se, can I use same model number but different brand? 

For example, I have two 6FD7 tubes, one is GE and another one is Sylvania. Can I use both of them on my wa6se? 

If I could, is that good or bad?

Thanks in advance. (*^ω^*)


----------



## bbophead

It's just fine. I wish I had that choice. Just got one pair of RCA's.


----------



## roskodan

level999 said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm new here, just bought a wa6se two days ago. May I ask a question?
> 
> For the driver/power tubes on wa6se, can I use same model number but different brand?
> 
> ...


 
 so you have two 6fd7, of which one is GE and the other Sylvania?
  
 well it's gonna work but i'm pretty sure they are badly unmatched compared to a matched pair when ordered from woo
  
 i've two matched pairs of 6ew7, one pair is westinghouse the other sylvania and the sound is quite different, even the gain is noticeably different


----------



## MIKELAP

Personnally ive never match tubes except for brand and type and im just richer for it because i never heard a difference anyway .But thats me .


----------



## atbglenn

mikelap said:


> Personnally ive never match tubes except for brand and type and im just richer for it because i never heard a difference anyway .But thats me .


 
  
 I'm with you. I have several sets of 6DE7, 6EW7, and 6FD7's by different makes for my WA6. I only match the brand and vintage. I personally have't heard any mismatch between right and left balance or sound quality. But then again, my ears aren't as sensitive as a young person's. I guess it's a good thing


----------



## gefski

atbglenn said:


> I'm with you. I have several sets of 6DE7, 6EW7, and 6FD7's by different makes for my WA6. I only match the brand and vintage. I personally have't heard any mismatch between right and left balance or sound quality. But then again, my ears aren't as sensitive as a young person's. I guess it's a good thing




Never hurts to have them as identical as possible, but I've also been just fine with the same brand/vintage left/right in my WA6.

I think it's more critical in my speaker amps, with multiple output tubes in each channel, to have all the tubes *in each channel* as a matched set.


----------



## atbglenn

gefski said:


> Never hurts to have them as identical as possible, but I've also been just fine with the same brand/vintage left/right in my WA6.
> 
> I think it's more critical in my speaker amps, with multiple output tubes in each channel, to have all the tubes *in each channel* as a matched set.


 
 I agree with you logic on that front. I only buy matched sets for my PrimaLuna Prologue 2 integrated amp even though they claim you can use unmatched. Whether or not I can hear a difference is another story..


----------



## Zub-a-Roo

Help. I just bought some bad boy 6SN7's based on the bad boy reputation. However, they sound terrible in my WA6SE. I have the 6DE7 adapters in use. Did I do this wrong? How can I utilize the bad boys in this amp?


----------



## joseph69

You can't use the 6SN7's in the 6-SE…unless you have Glenns *special adapters*.
 This was the reason I sold my 6-SE and re-purchased the WA6.
 Do you have the Glenn adapters???
 BTW, I also have the "Bad Boys" in my WA6 and they are fine.


----------



## Zub-a-Roo

How do I get these glen special adapters? I want to keep my bad boys and SE


----------



## joseph69

zub-a-roo said:


> How do I get these glen special adapters? I want to keep my bad boys and SE


 
 You don't…unfortunately.
 Glenn no longer makes them, and Jack doesn't make them either, and Jack also says even with the *special adapters* (which I believe have resistors in them to work with the 6-SE) not to use them anyway. Like I said, I owned a WA6 and loved the 6SN7 tubes, so I up-graded to the 6-SE and after receiving the 6-SE realized I couldn't use the 6SN7's and I was (disgusted) and past the re-turn policy date, so I sold the 6-SE and re-purchased the WA6 so I could use the 6SN7 tubes…they are my favorite tubes, and my WA6 sound amazing with them too me.
*Whatever you do, do not use them in the 6-SE!*
 Sorry to inform you of this.


----------



## Porteroso

About the 6SN7, does anyone know offhand how much Glenn charges for his adapters? I have a WA6, would love to start trying new tubes. I think I have stock driver tubes, and one of the middling rectifiers, and with a few of the supposedly-amazing Brimar 5Z4GY's on the way, now is the time I guess to get into the 6SN7. Woo is selling them for 90 a pair, and that just seems steep, though I'm sure they're well made. Money is unfortunately a pretty big factor to me, being a student, not like some of you with your WA234s


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> About the 6SN7, does anyone know offhand how much Glenn charges for his adapters? I have a WA6, would love to start trying new tubes. I think I have stock driver tubes, and one of the middling rectifiers, and with a few of the supposedly-amazing Brimar 5Z4GY's on the way, now is the time I guess to get into the 6SN7. Woo is selling them for 90 a pair, and that just seems steep, though I'm sure they're well made. Money is unfortunately a pretty big factor to me, being a student, not like some of you with your WA234s


 
 Glenn no longer makes them, he is much too busy making amplifiers.
 Buy the 6SN7>6DE7 adapters from Woo, they are very well made. I paid $40.00 (each) so the price seems to have gone up $5.00 (each) but is definitely worth it.


----------



## Porteroso

They are 40 each, plus 10 shipping, so they haven't gone up. I guess I don't really have a choice then. Thanks for your help.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> They are 40 each, plus 10 shipping, so they haven't gone up. I guess I don't really have a choice then. Thanks for your help.


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Glenn no longer makes them, he is much too busy making amplifiers.
> Buy the 6SN7>6DE7 adapters from Woo, they are very well made. I paid $40.00 (each) so the price seems to have gone up $5.00 (each) but is definitely worth it.


I use the Woo adapters on my WA6 for the 6SN7's and they're great.


----------



## TonyNewman

bpcans said:


> I use the Woo adapters on my WA6 for the 6SN7's and they're great.


 
  
 +1. I don't like the tubes Woo sell (generally overpriced and not very good) but the adapters are excellent.


----------



## gefski

joseph69 said:


> Glenn no longer makes them, he is much too busy making amplifiers.
> Buy the 6SN7>6DE7 adapters from Woo, they are very well made. I paid $40.00 (each) so the price seems to have gone up $5.00 (each) but is definitely worth it.







bpcans said:


> I use the Woo adapters on my WA6 for the 6SN7's and they're great.




Guess I'll try some 6sn7s. With various rectifiers, I've found various 6fd7s to be good for HeadFi meets because they're powerful and punchy in the higher ambient noise environment, but when I return home, I settle back in with some nice Sylvania 6de7s for a more graceful, relaxed, yet still detailed presentation (in my modified Woo in my system). That's the sound I want (or even more so, if possible).

Looking at the Woo site, I see the 6sn7 adaptors and tubes for $160, but don't see the adaptors separately. How do I find that, by contacting them directly?

Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> Guess I'll try some 6sn7s. With various rectifiers, I've found various 6fd7s to be good for HeadFi meets because they're powerful and punchy in the higher ambient noise environment, but when I return home, I settle back in with some nice Sylvania 6de7s for a more graceful, relaxed, yet still detailed presentation (in my modified Woo in my system). That's the sound I want (or even more so, if possible).
> 
> Looking at the Woo site, I see the 6sn7 adaptors and tubes for $160, but don't see the adaptors separately. How do I find that, by contacting them directly?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  Send an e-mail to Jack asking for 6SN7>6DE7 adapters and he will reply back to you. You are correct the adapters are not listed separately here is the link below.
  
 orders@wooaudio.com
  
 Your better off buying tubes from somewhere else IMO.


----------



## gefski

joseph69 said:


> Send an e-mail to Jack asking for 6SN7>6DE7 adapters and he will reply back to you. You are correct the adapters are not listed separately here is the link below.
> 
> orders@wooaudio.com
> 
> Your better off buying tubes from somewhere else IMO.




Thanks. 

Is your experience with 6sn7 that they *might* contribute to the sonic personality I described? (Retaining the gobs of detail my system has, yet with a graceful, relaxed delivery)? Compared to other output tubes you've used in the WA6.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is your experience with 6sn7 that they *might* contribute to the sonic personality I described? (Retaining the gobs of detail my system has, yet with a graceful, relaxed delivery)? Compared to other output tubes you've used in the WA6.


 
 Yes, especially some NOS Sylvania 6SN7 WGTA's. They give a beautiful warm/detailed sound that makes them my favorite (after sufficient burn-in) and are also dead quiet... and I've tried every (driver/power tube) that the WA6 will accept.


----------



## Porteroso

Ok, so after several days of reading this, the 6sn7 lovers thread, and a few other places online, it sounds like I will want the RCA VT-231 grey glass, the TS round plate, and the NU VT-231. The other thing is the Psvane DV-181 T2, but at 170 per matched, pair, I might wait on those. Right now I've just got stock driver tubes, have had those for a long while now, ready to see what the amp can do. I'm using this for PS500s, and if I had one complaint, it would be about the pronounced treble of these cans... As a violinist, I need to retain all the treble I can, for as long as I can. I think that the RCA grey glass might be the best of all worlds? Supposedly has detailed, great bass, with lush mids, slightly recessed treble? That with the Brimar, sounds like theoretically, on paper, should be about as good as I can do without spending mad moneys.
  
 Does all that sound pretty accurate? I'm new at tube rolling, but I think I can only do so much researching before I just need to start hearing tubes for myself. Other driver tube I'd like to try is the Melz 1958, but it is difficult to find those, so I think for now I'll "forget" about them.


----------



## TonyNewman

porteroso said:


> Ok, so after several days of reading this, the 6sn7 lovers thread, and a few other places online, it sounds like I will want the RCA VT-231 grey glass, the TS round plate, and the NU VT-231. The other thing is the Psvane DV-181 T2, but at 170 per matched, pair, I might wait on those. Right now I've just got stock driver tubes, have had those for a long while now, ready to see what the amp can do. I'm using this for PS500s, and if I had one complaint, it would be about the pronounced treble of these cans... As a violinist, I need to retain all the treble I can, for as long as I can. I think that the RCA grey glass might be the best of all worlds? Supposedly has detailed, great bass, with lush mids, slightly recessed treble? That with the Brimar, sounds like theoretically, on paper, should be about as good as I can do without spending mad moneys.
> 
> Does all that sound pretty accurate? I'm new at tube rolling, but I think I can only do so much researching before I just need to start hearing tubes for myself. Other driver tube I'd like to try is the Melz 1958, but it is difficult to find those, so I think for now I'll "forget" about them.


 
 Some great tubes in there - most of which I have not had the chance to hear (yet).
  
 If you find a matched pair of NOS TS RPs for less than $300 USD please let me know. The RCA VT-231 are also pricey (I think).
  
 The Psvane CV-181 T2s might just be the cheapest of the bunch you have listed. A quick search on Google might help confirm the current  market price for these tubes.


----------



## Porteroso

tonynewman said:


> Some great tubes in there - most of which I have not had the chance to hear (yet).
> If you find a matched pair of NOS TS RPs for less than $300 USD please let me know. The RCA VT-231 are also pricey (I think).
> 
> The Psvane CV-181 T2s might just be the cheapest of the bunch you have listed. A quick search on Google might help confirm the current  market price for these tubes.


 
 I certainly will let you know. I just glanced around, and I was seeing the TS rp go for around 400 per matched pair. On fleabay, you can find the RCA vt-231 matched pairs for around 125, which is what I will start with I think. Other online places are mostly out of stock, and selling them for 90-125 per tube. Hopefully it will sound like what I have in my head, and I can stop there. Until I buy the WA5, then the WA234 eventually. Yesterday, there was an online dealer selling the HE-400i for 369 new, and boy do I wish I could justify that. Made me start thinking, I think the HD650 and the HE-400i will be in order after I sufficiently tube up the WA6.


----------



## TonyNewman

porteroso said:


> ..., I think the HD650 and the HE-400i will be in order after I sufficiently tube up the WA6.


 
 I am currently running the WA6 and HD600 as my PC rig - works very well.
  
 Tubes don't need to break the bank either. Brimar 5Z4GY rectifier (30 pounds on Ebarf - much less direct from the UK supplier), and Sylvania 6SN7GTAs.
  
 Not the best tubes possible on the market, but very good quality for the money. Sounds great.


----------



## Porteroso

tonynewman said:


> porteroso said:
> 
> 
> > ..., I think the HD650 and the HE-400i will be in order after I sufficiently tube up the WA6.
> ...


 
 Yeah I'm in for 2 of the Brimars, I'll get another 4 or so if it really does sound that good. It's just the driver tubes that are question marks right now, but I have more than a week to sort it out before I get home. I'm very hopeful for the Brimar.
  
 edit: By the way, choosing between the 650 and 600 has proven to be pretty difficult without hearing either. I settled on the 650, but the 600 might have an even bigger following, it seems. The comments about tonality are what made me think I'll love the 650. And the 400i would fill the slot of a fairly neutral can.


----------



## Porteroso

Not to take over this thread, but has anyone gotten a 6f8g to 6sn7 adapter and tried stacking 2 adapters? The 6f8g seems to be much cheaper.

Edit: after reading around, 6f8g is the way to go for sure. Some people claim they even sound better than the 6sn7 equivalent, though maybe that is wishful thinking. And for the high end tubes, they can be half the price.

edit2: I'll just keep editing in this. First off, it looks like you can get a good set of 6f8g -> 6sn7 adapters for about 25-30 shipped. The better gold plated/ceramic are more like 50+ shipped, but we have to include that in the initial price of acquisition.

For NOS 6SN7, per pair:

RCA smoke glass matched VT-231
$135

National Union rp matched VT-231
cannot find any

TS rp VT-231
$425



For NOS 6F8G, per pair:

RCA smoke glass matched VT-99
$115

National Union rp matched VT-99
$130

TS rp VT-99
hard to say for matched pairs, but I see singles for $100



So espectially if you're looking for the TS rp, it's worth it to be running 6F8G. I'll be trying out the RCA's first, though at this price, I might just snap up some NU as well, since you cannot find them in 6SN7 at all. I found a post in a WA5 thread where Skylab was saying he's been running 6F8G instead of 6SN7 for years, he provided a chart to show that electrically, they are the same. So stacking a pair of adapters shouldn't be an issue. It also looks like it would be pretty simple to just make your own single adapter, but I won't mess with it.

This is all probably old news to you all, but exciting to me! Glad I haven't bought any 6SN7 yet.


----------



## Porteroso

Picked up the adapters, some NU 6F8G, and some RCA VT-99. I've been using the stock 6DE7? Not really sure of the number/letters, but whatever it is. It's always sounded pretty good in my opinion, but then, I've never heard anything better. Expecting ridiculous results out of these new tubes, shall report back in 2 weeks or so. I'll do some a/b/c comparisons with the old rectifier, then with the Brimar later.


----------



## amham

I've been very disappointed with the premium tubes Woo sells with their amps.  Of course, they make a very nice product however I received noisy 6SN7's (at a ridiculous $330/pr.)  which were promptly replaced with a supposed NOS matched pair.  These tubes were just as noisy and immediately tested on a Amplitrex and were found to be nowhere near matched, very disappointing.  Jack is most likely using this "service" to make up some profit but he needs to significantly improve. IMHO, buy your premium tubes elsewhere.


----------



## TonyNewman

amham said:


> .... IMHO, buy your premium tubes elsewhere.


 
  
 +1.
  
 The tubes (mostly) suck - much better deals to be had elsewhere.
 The tube adapters are fine - use them on my WA6 all the time.


----------



## Porteroso

tonynewman said:


> amham said:
> 
> 
> > .... IMHO, buy your premium tubes elsewhere.
> ...


 

 I think it's mostly the same everywhere. Often you have to charge more for peripherals to make money, since the market for the primary product is tight and competitive. Woo does make a great product at a very competitive price, for the most part. In terms of sound quality, construction quality, and aesthetically. I wouldn't mind paying more for tubes from Woo, since it helps them out, but they do need to get their act together on that front. They've got to be making money on the adapters too, so if they would just put the popular adapters up on their website, that would turn into a pretty good source of revenue. The company just started small, and turned into a huge success, and as with many small companies who expand, they are mismanaged, because the people running them are interested in a good product, not managing a big company. Just a few things could vastly improve their brand, visibility, and even help their reputation a bit. I halfway wish I had gone into that sort of field.
  
 Anyways, to add actual content, I will have the adapters to 6SN7 soon, as well as adapters on top to 6F8G, and I've got some NU and RCA grey bottle VT-99s coming in. Electrically the equivalent of 6SN7, and much cheaper, especially once you're over the cost of the adapters. Should be a huge success! /insert borat thumbs up


----------



## no clue

Anyone bought a WA6se recently? Just wondering what the current lead time is. I put my order in about 3 days ago and I'm pretty dang excited to get it.
  
 I picked up an Astell and Kern 120II along with a pair of Audeze LCD-x headphones before Christmas and they sound phenominal together. I thought I was set until I started reading these forums and heard about the Woo amps. The WA6se seems to be a good match for the Audeze.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> I wouldn't mind paying more for tubes from Woo, since it helps them out, but they do need to get their act together on that front.


 
 You can find great sounding 6SN7's MUCH cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Porteroso

I know. I do not mind paying more, if it helps a company I like, but first, I at least want the quality/reliability of the cheaper option.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> I know. I do not mind paying more, if it helps a company I like, but first, I at least want the quality/reliability of the cheaper option.


 
 Of course.


----------



## atbglenn

I've never tried 6SN7's in my WA6. Are they that much better than 6DE7's, 6EW7's, and 6FD7's I have in stock?
  
 Driver/Output: (8) NOS RCA 6DE7 w/shield (4) NOS Westinghouse 6DE7 w/shield (2) NOS GE 6DE7, (2) NOS Sylvania 6DE7 (4) NOS Sylvania 6EW7 Fat Bottle Clear Tops (2) NOS GE 6EW7 Fat Bottle Clear Tops (4) Sylvania 6FD7 Fat Bottle Clear Tops


----------



## TonyNewman

atbglenn said:


> I've never tried 6SN7's in my WA6. Are they that much better than 6DE7's, 6EW7's, and 6DE7's I have in stock?


 
  
 I have used a bunch of different tube types in my WA6 (including 7N7s and 6EM7s in addition to the above) - I prefer the 6SN7s.
  
 I think this has more to do with the tube quality than the type of tube - I really struggled to find good tubes in anything other than 6SN7.
  
 Another point worth considering - there seems to be a lot more variety for 6SN7s in the marketplace (NOS and new production). If you go down the WA6SE path those options aren't available.


----------



## copajohn

I did; shipped the next day.  Incredibly well boxed, I might add.  Very, very happy!
  
 Quote:


no clue said:


> Anyone bought a WA6se recently? Just wondering what the current lead time is. I put my order in about 3 days ago and I'm pretty dang excited to get it.
> 
> I picked up an Astell and Kern 120II along with a pair of Audeze LCD-x headphones before Christmas and they sound phenominal together. I thought I was set until I started reading these forums and heard about the Woo amps. The WA6se seems to be a good match for the Audeze.


----------



## no clue

copajohn said:


>


 
 Got my shipment notice and should be here early next week. In the meantime, I just stare at the pics.


----------



## copajohn

Did that for a number of days myself.  Bought the rectifier tube upgrade and the and the power tube option #1 as well.  Have already ordered new rectifier tubes just for fun.  About to settle down to a nice afternoon of listening pleasure.  Time for an 'eargasm' as they say... 
  
 Quote:


no clue said:


> Got my shipment notice and should be here early next week. In the meantime, I just stare at the pics.


----------



## Faithless

Why 6SN7s dont fit the WA6-SE ?


----------



## joseph69

faithless said:


> Why 6SN7s dont fit the WA6-SE ?


 
 Wasn't designed too…which I thought was a big mistake.
 This is what made me sell my 6-SE and buy another WA6…sure lost a lot of money doing this, but I had to have my 6SN7's. If I would have realized this before I purchased the 6-SE, I wouldn't have sold my WA6 in the first place!


----------



## Stereolab42

faithless said:


> Why 6SN7s dont fit the WA6-SE ?


 
  
 6SN7s simply can't handle the power the 6SE puts out. It's a trade-off. If you ever think you'll need that power, the WA6-SE is a must over the WA6. The only way to get the power AND the 6SN7s is to spend more up the Woo line.


----------



## Tony1110

WA6 SE on ebay uk for £500. Bargain for someone.


----------



## Porteroso

Quick question... So I just got the 6SN7 adapters for the WA6, and the chassis is too small for them to fit in... So obviously I have an earlier version of the WA6, is there anything to be done? I can't find any sort of 6DE7 socket saver. I do wonder how difficult it would be to make my own. I see there are plenty of sockets themselves, so it would be a matter of rigging a stable pin base... Sounds like a lot of work, but the cheapest way around this?
  
 edit: Is the physical layout of most of these 9 pin tubes the same?


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> Quick question... So I just got the 6SN7 adapters for the WA6, and the chassis is too small for them to fit in... So obviously I have an earlier version of the WA6, is there anything to be done? I can't find any sort of 6DE7 socket saver. I do wonder how difficult it would be to make my own. I see there are plenty of sockets themselves, so it would be a matter of rigging a stable pin base... Sounds like a lot of work, but the cheapest way around this?
> 
> edit: Is the physical layout of most of these 9 pin tubes the same?


 
 Not sure how old yours is, but the top plate were the tubes plug into the socket on my WA6 is held in by 4 Allen Head *METRIC* screw's (separate from the chassis) and is removable.
 If yours is the same, remove the top plate, put the screw back in (so you don't see the 4 holes) and your adapters shoo have enough room to fit, unless your adapter are hitting the plate first? Cheapest/easiest way to do it.


----------



## Porteroso

joseph69 said:


> porteroso said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question... So I just got the 6SN7 adapters for the WA6, and the chassis is too small for them to fit in... So obviously I have an earlier version of the WA6, is there anything to be done? I can't find any sort of 6DE7 socket saver. I do wonder how difficult it would be to make my own. I see there are plenty of sockets themselves, so it would be a matter of rigging a stable pin base... Sounds like a lot of work, but the cheapest way around this?
> ...


 
 Thanks, I might do that for now. I did order a pair of 9 pin socket savers as well, they were like 7 bucks. I think I'll be able to cut it down and mess with it enough so that they will work.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> Thanks, I might do that for now. I did order a pair of 9 pin socket savers as well, they were like 7 bucks. I think I'll be able to cut it down and mess with it enough so that they will work.


 
 For $7.00 you might run into more issue than you think.
 Can you post a photo of the face were the tube sockets are if its not a problem?
 I'm asking because I removed my top plate to replace it with wood, and also bezels, which are much higher than the original top plate, and my adapters fit fine.


----------



## Porteroso

The socket savers are easily taken apart. I still cannot tell, even from looking at the tube spec sheets, if the arrangement of pins is exactly the same, but I'm thinking it is, right? Tube testers all have 1 socket for a 9 pin arrangement, so they all must fit in? I'm not sure if you're asking for the amp i tself or the socket saver, so here are both.
  
 For the socket saver, the site says you can take them apart, so if I can easily take the sides off, I should be able to cut down on the base till it's no wider than the amp's opening, then it's just a matter of finding a cylinder of the right size, getting some glue for high-heat applications, and there you go.
  

  
  
 https://www.tubedepot.com/products/9-pin-socket-saver


----------



## earthpeople

I've used those exact socket savers on my older WA6 to fit some 6FD7 fat bottles, no modification necessary on the socket savers.


----------



## Porteroso

earthpeople said:


> I've used those exact socket savers on my older WA6 to fit some 6FD7 fat bottles, no modification necessary on the socket savers.


 
 omg, perfect. I love you. Cannot wait.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


>


 
 OK, so you got your answer about the socket savers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I just wanted to see the photo to see if your WA6 had the same top cover as mine being you said your was an older model…it does have the same top plate, so it can be removed and you should have no issues with the adapters. I do understand you are getting the socket savers to resolve your issue and will be able to leave the top plate on.
 Thanks!


----------



## gefski

joseph69 said:


> OK, so you got your answer about the socket savers.
> I just wanted to see the photo to see if your WA6 had the same top cover as mine being you said your was an older model…it does have the same top plate, so it can be removed and you should have no issues with the adapters. I do understand you are getting the socket savers to resolve your issue and will be able to leave the top plate on.
> Thanks!




Interesting. Since I'm looking to get adaptors also, I quick checked the top plate holes, and they're over 1 1/4" dia, maybe 1 5/16". They're plenty big for the fatboy tubes, so I just assumed the adaptors would fit. If someone could confirm that, terrific. Speaking just for me, I wouldn't be a fan of socket savers AND adaptors. 

Thanks!


----------



## Porteroso

For the plate that's too small, I have about 2mm worth of clearance around the 6DE7 tubes. You need another bit to clear the adapters, so if you have 1 1/4" openings, then that is the bigger size that should be fine with the adapters. And I just went and measured the Woo adapters to be sure, they look to be around 32.5mm. or just over 1 1/4". So you should be fine.


----------



## gefski

porteroso said:


> For the plate that's too small, I have about 2mm worth of clearance around the 6DE7 tubes. You need another bit to clear the adapters, so if you have 1 1/4" openings, then that is the bigger size that should be fine with the adapters. And I just went and measured the Woo adapters to be sure, they look to be around 32.5mm. or just over 1 1/4". So you should be fine.




Thanks! Actually, that's pretty darn close.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> Interesting. Since I'm looking to get adaptors also, I quick checked the top plate holes, and they're over 1 1/4" dia, maybe 1 5/16". They're plenty big for the fatboy tubes, so I just assumed the adaptors would fit. If someone could confirm that, terrific. Speaking just for me, I wouldn't be a fan of socket savers AND adaptors.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Yeah, I'm a bit confused myself why the Woo 6SN7>6DE7 adapters won't fit with the WA6 @Porteroso has???
 Before I removed my top plate to replace it with wood, I used the adapters with no issue at all.
 Now with the wood which is about 1/4" + the height of the bezels which is another 3/16" it causes the adapters to sit much higher above the sockets and the adapter pins still reach the sockets??? You can see here what I'm talking about: display_order


----------



## gefski

joseph69 said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit confused myself why the Woo 6SN7>6DE7 adapters won't fit with the WA6 @Porteroso has???
> Before I removed my top plate to replace it with wood, I used the adapters with no issue at all.
> Now with the wood which is about 1/4" + the height of the bezels which is another 3/16" it causes the adapters to sit much higher above the sockets and the adapter pins still reach the sockets??? You can see here what I'm talking about: display_order




So the pins on yours don't go all the way down into the sockets? Looks great, by the way.

Here's a pic from the Woo site; this is the 6em7 adaptor, which looks to have adequate room.


----------



## joseph69

gefski said:


> So the pins on yours don't go all the way down into the sockets? Looks great, by the way.
> 
> Here's a pic from the Woo site; this is the 6em7 adaptor, which looks to have adequate room.


 
 Thank you,
 The black rings in the middle of (2-peice) adapters which cover the seams of the adapters do not allow the adapters to pass below the bezel's, but still make more than enough contact with the sockets, so no, the adapters are not fully seated against the sockets , but are seated more than enough that I've never had any issues.
  
 The Woo photo sure looks like it has enough room for the adapters to be fully seated against the sockets…which is how my was before putting the wood/bezel's on…the adapters were fully seated, which is why I don't understand Poteroso's issue with the amp/adapters?


----------



## Porteroso

joseph69 said:


> gefski said:
> 
> 
> > So the pins on yours don't go all the way down into the sockets? Looks great, by the way.
> ...


 

 Right, so you, with most others, have the newer version of the amp. In case words were not enough here is a picture. I find that pictures often satisfy when what I say does not.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> Right, so you, with most others, have the newer version of the amp. In case words were not enough here is a picture. I find that pictures often satisfy when what I say does not.


 
 OK, now I see, it has everything to do with the top plate holes being to small on the M/Y of you amp…that photo explains it.
 Thanks!


----------



## Nic Rhodes

who bought the 6se on ebay UK?


----------



## gefski

porteroso said:


> Right, so you, with most others, have the newer version of the amp. In case words were not enough here is a picture. I find that pictures often satisfy when what I say does not.




Yes, clearly it won't fit. Is that a standard 6de7/6fd7 size tube on the right? Here's my top plate with Sylvania 6de7 tubes--lots of room.



Thanks for the info. Guess you could try it without the plate, huh?


----------



## MIKELAP

porteroso said:


> joseph69 said:
> 
> 
> > gefski said:
> ...


 
 Instead of reaching for the skies even more remove the plate ,go to a machine shop they will widen those holes no problem would be much nicer then extenders .Just make shure and tell them what its for and you dont want no scrathes


----------



## Porteroso

mikelap said:


> > ...
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of reaching for the skies even more remove the plate ,go to a machine shop they will widen those holes no problem would be much nicer then extenders .Just make shure and tell them what its for and you dont want no scrathes


 
 I will probably end up doing this, but I am in school for mechanical engineering, and at some point I imagine I will be able to do this myself in the shop. For now, I'll just use the extenders, though I'll end up with an extender, then 2 adapters, in between the tubes and the amp... Not cool. Extender, to 6SN7 adapter, to 6F8G adapter. Will look messy, should be fine though.
  
 edit: And yes, the tube is a standard 6DE7.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> I will probably end up doing this, but I am in school for mechanical engineering, and at some point I imagine I will be able to do this myself in the shop. For now, I'll just use the extenders, though I'll end up with an extender, then 2 adapters, in between the tubes and the amp... Not cool. Extender, to 6SN7 adapter, to 6F8G adapter. Will look messy, should be fine though.


 
 I have a good suggestion for you…I would think that the chassis on your WA6 is the same as the newer WA6 so why don't you contact Jack at Woo and ask him if it is, and if it is, ask him to send you a newer style top plate with the larger diameter holes so you don't need all of the adapters and they'll fit right into the sockets…how much could he possibly charge you for the top plate? Just a suggestion.


----------



## earthpeople

joseph69 said:


> I have a good suggestion for you…I would think that the chassis on your WA6 is the same as the newer WA6 so why don't you contact Jack at Woo and ask him if it is, and if it is, ask him to send you a newer style top plate with the larger diameter holes so you don't need all of the adapters and they'll fit right into the sockets…how much could he possibly charge you for the top plate? Just a suggestion.


 
  
 He wouldn't sell me just the plate when I asked about a year ago.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

If it is a simple retro fit then that is not good service from Woo  I hope there was more to it that just the ability to just swap plates which stopped the plate supply.


----------



## servicenow

Is it WA6 pair well with HD650/T1 and Dt990 600 ohms ? I am confused between WA6 or Lyr2


----------



## joseph69

earthpeople said:


> He wouldn't sell me just the plate when I asked about a year ago.


 
   I'm  Surprised!
  


nic rhodes said:


> If it is a simple retro fit then that is not good service from Woo  I hope there was more to it that just the ability to just swap plates which stopped the plate supply.


 
  +1
  


servicenow said:


> Is it WA6 pair well with HD650/T1 and Dt990 600 ohms ? I am confused between WA6 or Lyr2


 
  The WA6 has selectable switch for 600-Ohm so it can drive high impedance HP's…but the Lyr is much more powerful.


----------



## Porteroso

About swapping the plates, I have to think that the chassis is a pretty major part of Woo's cost to build the WA6, as it is rather substantial. If they are ordering on a 1:1 basis all of the different machined parts, I can see why they would not be able to do a plate swap. And as easy as it would be for them to simply order 100 extra plates, and do a swap + $50 or so, the WA6 seems to sell so well that maybe they think they come out with more money by incentivizing people to just buy the new, updated version. Or maybe not enough people have emailed them about it, and they simply don't see a demand. Who knows. I will work around it, one way or another.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

servicenow said:


> Is it WA6 pair well with HD650/T1 and Dt990 600 ohms ? I am confused between WA6 or Lyr2


 
  
 what about WA3/WA2 instead?


----------



## illy2k

So I just finished the several month waiting period for a few new things I thought I would share. I managed to get a set of 6SN7 adapters from Glenn for the WA6SE. I then managed to procure some Ken Rad 6SN7 VT231 NOS tubes from 1945 along with a Norne Audio Solv X cable for my LCD's. The latter two showed up on my doorstep today. Let's just say that with the LCD 2's and some SACD DSF source material I think I might be taking off from work tomorrow! The luscious mid range is addicting.


----------



## joseph69

illy2k said:


> I managed to get a set of 6SN7 adapters from Glenn for the WA6SE.


----------



## Zub-a-Roo

I just got my adapters to set my 6sn7 triple hole bad boys down to chill.


----------



## Zub-a-Roo

Here are some pics


----------



## Porteroso

I thought some of you might get a kick out of this... Not so aesthetic, but it does sound great. The RCA grey glass are just amazing with the PS500, it is such a little difference that I only think I am hearing, but they do roll off the treble a bit, or maybe it's just a bit less detail overall. Things just seem to be a little more accurate. Male voices have a bit more body, more power, as does brass. The low/mid range is more present, and "lush," which is usually used to describe these, is completely accurate.
  
 Going to try out some National Union VT-99s as well. They are supposed to be quite good, near the TS rp.


----------



## gefski

Seeking adaptors (for 6sn7) for my WA6, I emailed Woo over a week ago and have no response. Maybe they only respond to those in in their database that purchased amps from them. (I bought mine used)

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## gefski

On another subject, I got a Brimar 5z4g rectifier from the UK to Seattle area in a surprisingly speedy 7 days via standard postal.

Initial impressions are that it has "less personality" than other rectifiers I've used, and that's a *good* thing. Larger differences between recordings and between instruments. Transparent and neutral. I 'll go back to the Princess in a few days and see what I think.


----------



## Porteroso

gefski said:


> Seeking adaptors (for 6sn7) for my WA6, I emailed Woo over a week ago and have no response. Maybe they only respond to those in in their database that purchased amps from them. (I bought mine used)
> 
> Suggestions anyone?


 
 I know that not long ago, they were busy traveling and doing some expo shows, so just wait. I did not purchase from them directly, and I got my adapters. You do not actually need to speak with them though, to place an order. You can do it through paypal. I can forward you his email to me if you would like, just pm me.


----------



## Porteroso

So I just listened to the National Union 6F8G, and man... If the TS rp can improve on this, I would be beyond surprised. And for me, this settles the argument of different tubes affecting the sound. I've read in several places from people who say that as long as things are electrically equivalent, and well made, they cannot sound different, but these tubes definitely do sound different. Good to finally hear it for myself. It would be interesting to try to get into the how and why these tubes sound different, but it is enough to enjoy them I think. The first difference is that the RCA tube is much louder than the National Union. If that doesn't tell you that something is significantly different, I don't know what would.
  
 Anyways, I got the RCA grey glass for 60 per matched pair, and the NU are much more expensive. Interesting that you cannot find the NU in VT-231, or 6SN7, hardly at all, but it is available in VT-99, or 6F8G. I wonder how many people have compared the TS rp with the NU in VT-99. The one comparison I found of them had the National Unions beating the TS rp in 6F8G. I will have to get myself a set of TS rp to compare, I think.


----------



## SoundApprentice

I have a used Sophia Electric Princess 274b rectifier that I may sell. Obviously used, but in fine operating condition. Guide pin is broken, but still has enough for proper alignment. If anyone is interested shoot me a PM. I've got some NOS Brimars coming and have a list of other rectifiers I would like to try out.


----------



## MP1968

I'm a new owner of a secondhand WA6-SE and so far I'm very happy with it.  I've replaced the stock rectifier with a Mullard GZ32.  The driver tubes are still the stock ones, but I have some Sylvania fat bottle 6ew7s on the way.  
  
 Unfortunately my amp is pre-April 2010 so driver tubes like the 6FD7 and the 6Sn7 aren't an option for me.
  
 I've read through most of this thread, and it appears that 6ew7 is a better tube generally than the 6de7, is that a reasonable summary?  Or are there 6de7s I should try?  Someone a while back seemed impressed with the GE 6de7 but I don't recall why. 
  
 No doubt that the GZ32 is a significant step up from the stock rectifier, but are there other recommendations (other than the Sophia Princess, which doubtless I'll try at some point)?  I have my eye on a British made (Osram) 5U4G / U52 but they are pricey.  Equally I'd like a fat bottle Mullard GZ37 but they are very difficult to find (even in the UK, where I live). 
  
 My listening tastes are rock and electronic heavy pop, so warmth and bass are more important to me than neutrality and treble.  Hence I'm using AH-D7000s and TH900s, and trying to work out which I prefer.  The Th900s appear to be slightly brighter which surprised me (still good bass, though).


----------



## SoundApprentice

mp1968 said:


> I'm a new owner of a secondhand WA6-SE and so far I'm very happy with it.  I've replaced the stock rectifier with a Mullard GZ32.  The driver tubes are still the stock ones, but I have some Sylvania fat bottle 6ew7s on the way.
> 
> Unfortunately my amp is pre-April 2010 so driver tubes like the 6FD7 and the 6Sn7 aren't an option for me.
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe it is my ears, or the cans I have tried with my 6SE (K701/T90/GS1000i), but the changes I hear between driver tubes is minimal compared to the changes heard between rectifiers. I have tried Sylvania 6CY7, GE 6DE7, RCA 6DR7, RCA 6EW7 skinny and fat, and the stock clear top 6EW7 fat bottles from Japan (no brand stamp).
  
 6CY7 had too much gain and noise for my liking. Across the others I only picked up minor differences between bass extension and treble smoothness. I'd say I am using the RCA 6EW7 fat and GE 6DE7 the most lately. I'd likely not be able to tell the difference between them in a blind test.
  
 I have the stock 274b, the Sophia Princess, and a new production Genalex Gold Lion GZ34. Stock 274b is garbage, without a doubt. The Sophia I honestly believe is over-hyped. To my ears, with my headphones, the Genalex is just as good as the Sophia after burning in for a fraction of the price. I actually sold the Sophia the other night. Sophia offered minimal gains in soundstage, but the Genalex, I thought, had slightly better bass a touch smoother treble. I have a NOS Brimar coming from the UK, so hopefully that arrives soon, and also a pair of 6FD7. I'm still trying to find the sound I want.
  
 But, you may hear things differently.


----------



## MP1968

soundapprentice said:


> Maybe it is my ears, or the cans I have tried with my 6SE (K701/T90/GS1000i), but the changes I hear between driver tubes is minimal compared to the changes heard between rectifiers. I have tried Sylvania 6CY7, GE 6DE7, RCA 6DR7, RCA 6EW7 skinny and fat, and the stock clear top 6EW7 fat bottles from Japan (no brand stamp).
> 
> 6CY7 had too much gain and noise for my liking. Across the others I only picked up minor differences between bass extension and treble smoothness. I'd say I am using the RCA 6EW7 fat and GE 6DE7 the most lately. I'd likely not be able to tell the difference between them in a blind test.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks very much for your thoughts.  I had gained the impression from this thread that the far greater effect on sound comes from the rectifier, rather than the driver tubes.  I'll look forward to trying the Sylvania 6we7, which should arrive next week.
  
 Unfortunately because my WA6-SE is one of the older ones, my choice of tube rolling options for the drivers is a bit limited.
  
 I'd  gathered that perhaps the Sophia isn't the absolute best option, but of course that very much depends on your preferences.  My focus at the moment is to try Mullard / Brimar / Osram (etc) options, and I think I'll shoot for a 5U4G / U52 next.  Fortunately in the UK these tubes are less expensive than perhaps they are in the States.  Still not cheap, though, and I need my credit card to recover from buying the TH900s.


----------



## Porteroso

I would try the Brimar before buying a Sophia. You can buy like 10 Brimars for the cost of one sophia, and the Brimar is honestly better about almost everything. I did some a/b listening with both, and the Sophia does have things going for it, but the Brimar just beats it in all technical areas. The best thing I can say about the Sophia is that the less technical/detailed presentation presents this super laid back sound, it washes over you in a very fun and relaxing way. Oh, and it's a beautiful tube, of course. If only we can get Brimar to add some mesh 
  
 Anyways, to all WA6/SE owners, you should be trying the Brimars first. Then, if you really need more, experiment, but until you get into more than 15x the price of the Brimar, you aren't going to find anything all that much better. Most of it is much worse. I speak like I'm saying this, but this is really the general consensus of everyone who has tried the Brimar.


----------



## TonyNewman

porteroso said:


> I would try the Brimar before buying a Sophia. You can buy like 10 Brimars for the cost of one sophia, and the Brimar is honestly better about almost everything. I did some a/b listening with both, and the Sophia does have things going for it, but the Brimar just beats it in all technical areas. The best thing I can say about the Sophia is that the less technical/detailed presentation presents this super laid back sound, it washes over you in a very fun and relaxing way. Oh, and it's a beautiful tube, of course. If only we can get Brimar to add some mesh
> 
> Anyways, to all WA6/SE owners, you should be trying the Brimars first. Then, if you really need more, experiment, but until you get into more than 15x the price of the Brimar, you aren't going to find anything all that much better. Most of it is much worse. I speak like I'm saying this, but this is really the general consensus of everyone who has tried the Brimar.


 
 +1 to all that. The Sophia and EML rectifiers don't come close to the Brimar.
  
 Closest I have heard is the Psvane WE274B replica - a very good tube that also kills the Sophia and EML, but still inferior to the Brimar and costs around $220. You can buy approx 15 or so Brimars for the price of one Psvane (or even more for the price of one EML).


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> +1 to all that. The Sophia and EML rectifiers don't come close to the Brimar.
> 
> Closest I have heard is the Psvane WE274B replica - a very good tube that also kills the Sophia and EML, but still inferior to the Brimar and costs around $220. You can buy approx 15 or so Brimars for the price of one Psvane (or even more for the price of one EML).


 
 What Brimar rectifier tube are you referring to?
 I use a UE-596 in my WA6 and would like to compare the Brimar to it.
 Thanks!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> What Brimar rectifier tube are you referring to?
> I use a UE-596 in my WA6 and would like to compare the Brimar to it.
> Thanks!


 
  
 This one:
  
link


----------



## joseph69

@TonyNewman
 Thank you very much for the photo!
 I haven't purchased any tubes for the WA6 in a while being I probably have enough to outlast me, so I'm going to grab one of these to hear how I like it.


----------



## joseph69

Are the Brimars you mentioned in current production, or are they all NOS like this one?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Brimar-CV1863-5Z4GY-5Y3G-Gray-Holes-plates-D-getter-Rectifier-tube-/201047485914
  
 BTW, how did you use the word "link" to click instead of pasting the http address???
 Thanks.
  
 Also, have you ever heard the UE-596?


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Are the Brimars you mentioned in current production, or are they all NOS like this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Brimar-CV1863-5Z4GY-5Y3G-Gray-Holes-plates-D-getter-Rectifier-tube-/201047485914
> 
> ...


 
  
 NOS - I think manufactured by Mullard, but not sure. Available direct from Langrex in the UK for a lot cheaper than via Ebarf.
  
 I type and then highlight the word "link", then use the link function, then cut&paste the URL into the popup box. Easy.


----------



## joseph69

Looking at the Woo Audio Tube Chart…not sure if I can use tho in the WA6???
 I think I can because its a 5Y3, correct?


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Looking at the Woo Audio Tube Chart…not sure if I can use tho in the WA6???
> I think I can because its a 5Y3, correct?


 
  
 I've been using them in my WA6 and WA5 for about a month with no problems.


----------



## joseph69

@TonyNewman
  
 Thanks for the info on the Brimar, and letting me know you use them in your WA6 with no issues. And thanks for explaining how to use the "link" function.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> @TonyNewman
> 
> Thanks for the info on the Brimar, and letting me know you use them in your WA6 with no issues. And thanks for explaining how to use the "link" function.


 
 No drama - Badas is one who brought the Brimar goodness into the forum (just so you know).
  
 Total bargain of a tube.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> No drama - Badas is one who brought the Brimar goodness into the forum (just so you know).
> 
> Total bargain of a tube.


 
 Good to know!
@Badas Thank for bringing up the Brimar, which I'm going to try in my WA6.


----------



## Porteroso

joseph69 said:


> tonynewman said:
> 
> 
> > No drama - Badas is one who brought the Brimar goodness into the forum (just so you know).
> ...


 
 I doubt it will best the 596, but if you can buy 5 of them right now, it will prove to be a worthy investment down the road, either if you end up using them, or if you sell them. The price will only go up as people find out how good they are, and start to stockpile. I have 2, and next time I have some free cash, I'll be getting several more. I wish I had gotten more when they were 12 pound, it seems like not much of a difference to 18, but at 50%, it does impact how many you can stock up on. I poor college kid


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> I doubt it will best the 596, but if you can buy 5 of them right now, it will prove to be a worthy investment down the road, either if you end up using them, or if you sell them. The price will only go up as people find out how good they are, and start to stockpile. I have 2, and next time I have some free cash, I'll be getting several more. I wish I had gotten more when they were 12 pound, it seems like not much of a difference to 18, but at 50%, it does impact how many you can stock up on. I poor college kid


 
 Going to pick up 1 for now just to check it out.
 I have 6 rectifier tubes already, and spent quite a bit of money on driver/power tubes to las t a very long time.


----------



## MP1968

tonynewman said:


> This one:
> 
> link


 
  
  
 I read this just in time: I thought the discussion was referring to the Brimar 5U4G, but you mean the 5Z4G.  Have you compared the latter with the 5U4G, which also seems to be highly regarded?


----------



## TonyNewman

mp1968 said:


> I read this just in time: I thought the discussion was referring to the Brimar 5U4G, but you mean the 5Z4G.  Have you compared the latter with the 5U4G, which also seems to be highly regarded?


 
  
 Not personally, no. Badas might have.


----------



## 1974

Not wanting to trudge through this mammoth thread, can anybody gives the thumbs up or down in regards to the recommended "ultimate" 6GL7 / 6DE7 + teflon tube adapters set recommended by the guys at Woo?
  
 $150 is a lot to spend if it's not much of an improvement over the basic 6DR7, 6EW7, etc, type tubes.
  
 I already have the Sophia Princess rectifier, which was a noticable improvement.


----------



## Oskari

tonynewman said:


> NOS - I think manufactured by Mullard, but not sure.


 
  
 FE on tube (and box) refers to STC, Oldway.


----------



## jcwyly

1974 said:


> Not wanting to trudge through this mammoth thread, can anybody gives the thumbs up or down in regards to the recommended "ultimate" 6GL7 / 6DE7 + teflon tube adapters set recommended by the guys at Woo?
> 
> $150 is a lot to spend if it's not much of an improvement over the basic 6DR7, 6EW7, etc, type tubes.
> 
> I already have the Sophia Princess rectifier, which was a noticable improvement.


 
  
  
 Pretty much everyone decided it wasn't worth it. A few people slightly preferred it but several people who bought it didn't even like it.
  
 Also most people think the Sophia Princess is overrated and overpriced.


----------



## TonyNewman

> Also most people think the Sophia Princess is overrated and overpriced.


 
  
 +1. Much better value tubes out there.


----------



## joseph69

1974 said:


> Not wanting to trudge through this mammoth thread, can anybody gives the thumbs up or down in regards to the recommended "ultimate" 6GL7 / 6DE7 + teflon tube adapters set recommended by the guys at Woo?
> 
> $150 is a lot to spend if it's not much of an improvement over the basic 6DR7, 6EW7, etc, type tubes.
> 
> I already have the Sophia Princess rectifier, which was a noticable improvement.


 
 I tried the 6GL7 and found them to be terrible (just not for my tastes…at all.
 There are much better sounding tube. What Woo do you have?
  


tonynewman said:


> +1. Much better value tubes out there.


 
 Waiting for the Brimar that you/@Badas recommended…can't wait to get it.
 Also thanks for the info on Langrex Tubes, which is where I made the purchase from…great price compared to the one I asked you about.


----------



## 1974

joseph69 said:


> I tried the 6GL7 and found them to be terrible (just not for my tastes…at all.
> There are much better sounding tube. What Woo do you have?


 
  
 Thanks guys. If the general consensus is to give the 6GL7 / 6DE7 a pass, I'll do just that. I have the WA-6SE. The Sophia Princess came with the amp when I bought it. I swapped back to the stock rectifier for a second to compare, and the Princess seemed better. I'll look into the other rectifiers that were mentioned. What difference did you hear with the various Brimar vs stock or Princess?


----------



## Porteroso

The Sophia is much better than the stock rectifier, but it is still overpriced by quite a bit for what it is. Although, it is easy to listen to, and its aesthetically beautiful. That alone is definitely worth something. No other tube compares in the looks department.
  
 edit: I posted some a/b listening notes on the Brimar v the Sophia a while back. Basically, the Brimar has more depth and height to the soundstage, just more holographic in general. The Sophia sounds very wide, but I don't think it's any wider than the Brimar, just more 2d. Other than that, the Brimar probably has a very similar amount of bass, but much better defined. Maybe the Sophia has a tad more, nothing significant. In the mid/upper range, the Brimar just thrashes the Sophia in detail and separation. Most of it is just that the Brimar is a better resolving audio tube, that accounts for most of the differences.
  
 edit: People here like to assign a % value in difference in equipment, and while I could do that and say that there is about 3% difference between the sophia and brimar in terms of actual physical air moved, how do you really quantify a new sound? It is a wholly different presentation, so in a way, it is 100% different, and that difference is objectively better in almost every way. That's probably the best way I can explain what I hear.


----------



## 1974

A perfect explanation, thanks Porteroso! What Brimar are you using, the 5Z4G?


----------



## viscab

joseph69 said:


> I tried the 6GL7 and found them to be terrible (just not for my tastes…at all.
> There are much better sounding tube. What Woo do you have?


 
  
 Agreed. At least with my Sennheiser HD-650 and HD-600 the sound is congested with a lack of dynamic. With these tubes it all sounds too much in your face, too compressed. I never use the two pairs I have. I hope they will work better with the LCD-2's I'm planning to get.
  
 I prefer the 6FD7 (big bottle) tubes and 6EW7 tubes I have by far. Depending on my mood I use the Sophia or the Mullard G37 rectifier.


----------



## Porteroso

1974 said:


> A perfect explanation, thanks Porteroso! What Brimar are you using, the 5Z4G?


 
 Yes, but the 2 that Langrex will send you are identical, whether they have the Y or not. At least that's what they told me. I hear great things out of the plain 5Z4G.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Ii would not buy the 6GL7, 6DN7, 6EA7, 6EM7 from Woo but I would buy the adapter, very well made piece of kit. The 6GL7, 6DN7, 6EA7, 6EM7 tubes does not seem to have much love here but I think they are excellent and think people are missing a trick here. Again like the other tubes the 6GL7, 6DN7, 6EA7, 6EM7 you may need to play with the rectifier to get the voltages you want for your supply but these tubes are capable of high quality and with the rarety of fat bottle 6FD7s nowdays, a nice alternative. I actually prefer them to my fat bottle 6FD7s, and I am surprized others don't properly experiment with these to find out what they do. The tubes are real power houses but with excellent bass and clarity. THey are also plentiful still and cheap given their quality.


----------



## viscab

In wonder, which combination of rectifier and 6GL7, 6DN7, 6EA7, 6EM7 tubes do you like?


----------



## Nic Rhodes

I am a big fan of the GZ series.


----------



## joseph69

viscab said:


> Agreed the sound is congested with a lack of dynamic. With these tubes it all sounds too compressed. I prefer the 6FD7 (big bottle) tubes and 6EW7 tubes I have by far.


 
 Even with the Grados these tube sounded just as you described about.
 I also had no problem with the sound of the 6FD7 (big bottle) tubes and the 6EW7 for different HP's…thought they were fine.


----------



## MIKELAP

nic rhodes said:


> Ii would not buy the 6GL7, 6DN7, 6EA7, 6EM7 from Woo but I would buy the adapter, very well made piece of kit. The 6GL7, 6DN7, 6EA7, 6EM7 tubes does not seem to have much love here but I think they are excellent and think people are missing a trick here. Again like the other tubes the 6GL7, 6DN7, 6EA7, 6EM7 you may need to play with the rectifier to get the voltages you want for your supply but these tubes are capable of high quality and with the rarety of fat bottle 6FD7s nowdays, a nice alternative. I actually prefer them to my fat bottle 6FD7s, and I am surprized others don't properly experiment with these to find out what they do. The tubes are real power houses but with excellent bass and clarity. THey are also plentiful still and cheap given their quality.


 
 Soundwize are they similar to the 6SN7 ,so they are worth investing in , do you think  they bring  something  more to the table compared to the 6SN7 .


----------



## bfreedma

viscab said:


> In wonder, which combination of rectifier and 6GL7, 6DN7, 6EA7, 6EM7 tubes do you like?


 
  
 The only combo that ever worked for me with any of those tubes was 596/6GL7 driving LCD3s. 
  
 I prefer the 6FD7 over any of those you listed with every rectifier I've used to date.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

mikelap said:


> Soundwize are they similar to the 6SN7 ,so they are worth investing in , do you think  they bring  something  more to the table compared to the 6SN7 .


 

 I don't have a 6 Mike, only the 6SE. It might be worth speaking to WA and see what they think. Certainly these tubes can dissipate almost 4x the power of the standard 6SN7GT so are a different kettle of fish which is why the 6SE can exploit them. These dissimilar triodes are an interesting bunch of tubes and ideally suited to headphone amps. However as every different type of rectifier has a different voltage drop and each house will have a different supply voltage, everyones solution to get that sweet spot on the power valve will be different but I have had excellent results on the Woo and other amps I have built myself. I just wish the europeans had made some of these.


----------



## viscab

I'm looking to get an additional rectifier for my WA6SE. Does anybody here have the PSVANE 274B I'm interest in? I mostly use the Sophia now. My preference is for a more "tubey" sound normally.


----------



## TonyNewman

viscab said:


> I'm looking to get an additional rectifier for my WA6SE. Does anybody here have the PSVANE 274B I'm interest in? I mostly use the Sophia now. My preference is for a more "tubey" sound normally.


 
  
 It's a good tube. I like it - it is a big step in performance compared to the Sophia or the EML 274B mesh.
  
 A little dark - so it pairs well with brighter driver tubes.
  
 The Brimar is a slighter better tube, and a lot cheaper.
  
 Lots of details are available in the rectifier thread - link.


----------



## viscab

tonynewman said:


> It's a good tube. I like it - it is a big step in performance compared to the Sophia or the EML 274B mesh.
> 
> A little dark - so it pairs well with brighter driver tubes.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks a lot! Most of my tube purchases were made with that thread in mind.
  
 I also managed to get the Brimar. I have been experimenting with different combinations. Interestingly it's the only rectifier that makes the 6GL7 tubes bearable.


----------



## Kimakaze

I have not tried the Brimar but I might pick one up to try.  Here is my preference for rectifiers with my wa-6se and 6FD7s.
  
 WE422a
 USAF 596
 Psvane WE274b
 Sophia Princess, Full Music 274b Mesh Plate
  
 I don't even bother with the Sophia Princess or the generic version (Full Music 274b Mesh Plate).  The Psvane WE274b is better and cost less.
  
 The USAF 596 was my go to tube until I recently picked up a WE422a and Marconi U52.  I don't think the WE422a is leaving except to test the U52.  I might just have to test the U52 on my son's WA6.
  
 I am usually listening to electronic music through my fully modded HE-500s.


----------



## joseph69

Received my Brimar 5Z4GY this afternoon from Langrex…looking forward to listening to it later tonight with the RS1i/WA6. I use the UE 596/6SN7's and don't think it will surpass the 595, but I also enjoy the Sophia Princess for a different flavor from time to time.
 Whats the consensus between the SP/Brimar around here?
 Thanks.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Received my Brimar 5Z4GY this afternoon from Langrex…looking forward to listening to it later tonight with the RS1i/WA6. I use the UE 596/6SN7's and don't think it will surpass the 595, but I also enjoy the Sophia Princess for a different flavor from time to time.
> Whats the consensus between the SP/Brimar around here?
> Thanks.


 
  
 Brimar is a top tier rectifier (as is the 596). It should perform much closer to the 596 than the SP.
   
The Brimar needs very little burn in - so you will be getting 90% of what it has to offer the moment you plug it in. Maybe some slight harshness that quickly fades in the first 50 hours.

  
 Very interested in hearing your thoughts on the 596 vs Brimar.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Brimar is a top tier rectifier (as is the 596). It should perform much closer to the 596 than the SP.
> 
> The Brimar needs very little burn in - so you will be getting 90% of what it has to offer the moment you plug it in. Maybe some slight harshness that quickly fades in the first 50 hours.
> 
> Very interested in hearing your thoughts on the 596 vs Brimar.


 
 Interesting…I thought the Brimar/SP would be closer in sound quality with the Brimar being on top.
 Now I'm very interested in comparing all 3. Thanks for the note on the burn-in, I was going to ask about that as well, and it good to know that I'll be hearing 90% of its potential from my initial listening/impressions.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Interesting…I thought the Brimar/SP would be closer in sound quality with the Brimar being on top.
> Now I'm very interested in comparing all 3. Thanks for the note on the burn-in, I was going to ask about that as well, and it good to know that I'll be hearing 90% of its potential from my initial listening/impressions.


 
  
 It is a stunningly good rectifier. Don't be misled by the crazy cheap price - it is a class act. The SP is not in the same league.
  
 I like it so much I bought 16 of them. The only other rectifier I have that comes close is the Psvane WE274B replica - a fine tube, but not as good as the Brimar. I still use them as they are a darkish tube, and sometime that can be handy when tube rolling.
  
 Please share your 596 vs Brimar thoughts when ready - I would very much like to hear how they compare for you.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> It is a stunningly good rectifier. Don't be misled by the crazy cheap price - it is a class act. The SP is not in the same league.
> 
> The only other rectifier I have that comes close is the Psvane WE274B replica - a fine tube, but not as good as the Brimar. I still use them as they are a darkish tube, and sometime that can be handy when tube rolling.
> 
> Please share your 596 vs Brimar thoughts when ready - I would very much like to hear how they compare for you.


 
 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
 So your saying the Brimar is your favorite tube?
 I will definitley give my impressions, but not for a while…I need to listen to the Brimar for at least a week, and them go back and listen to the 596 for a week…going back is always the best way  to hear the differences/make the best decisions, for me.


----------



## abvolt

I Wonder if one of you guys could tell me if the upgraded tubes for the wa6se (Sophia Princess rectifier tube & option 1 the drive tubes & adapters) are the way to go. I would like to be getting this amp in the next couple of months. Thanks for any info you can give me..


----------



## joseph69

abvolt said:


> I Wonder if one of you guys could tell me if the upgraded tubes for the wa6se (Sophia Princess rectifier tube & option 1 the drive tubes & adapters) are the way to go. I would like to be getting this amp in the next couple of months. Thanks for any info you can give me..


 
 I personally like the SP, but there are other tubes costing less out there, but once again, I do like it for a change. As far as the driver/power tubes, I would look elsewhere…you will find them/others for much less.


----------



## abvolt

Thanks would you have  a recommendation on any drive tubes, also not sure what the adapters are for is it just certain types of tubes, thanks again..


----------



## joseph69

abvolt said:


> Thanks would you have  a recommendation on any drive tubes, also not sure what the adapters are for is it just certain types of tubes, thanks again..


 
 When I had the 6SE I preferred the 6FD7 (big bottle's) option #2…if I remember correctly, these were hard to find, so I did purchase them from Woo. Option #1 were terrible IMO, they just weren't for me…at all! And their performance doesn't live up to their description…at all!
 Mind you, these were just my impressions/preferences, this doesn't mean that you won't like them.
 BTW, these impressions are based on my listening to my Grado HP's in my signature.


----------



## abvolt

Much appreciated..


----------



## joseph69

abvolt said:


> Much appreciated..


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## Porteroso

abvolt said:


> I Wonder if one of you guys could tell me if the upgraded tubes for the wa6se (Sophia Princess rectifier tube & option 1 the drive tubes & adapters) are the way to go. I would like to be getting this amp in the next couple of months. Thanks for any info you can give me..


 
 Just about everyone who has tried the Brimar would tell you to get it over anything Woo sells. If you want a Sophia, I might sell mine to you for cheapish. As far as the driver tubes go, what you really want is an adapter for 6SN7, though they're not supported by Woo. If not that, you'll be stuck with inferior options. The great driver/power tubes for the WA6 and WA6-SE are in 6SN7 and 6F8G. The SE gives you the power, but limits you in terms of tube rolling. Unfortunate, I think. But a great reason to upgrade to the WA5


----------



## viscab

kimakaze said:


> I have not tried the Brimar but I might pick one up to try.  Here is my preference for rectifiers with my wa-6se and 6FD7s.
> 
> WE422a
> USAF 596
> ...


 
  
 Interesting. On what criteria is your ranking based. In what sense is the Psvane better than the Sophia to you?


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> *As far as the driver tubes go, what you really want is an adapter for 6SN7, though they're not supported by Woo. *If not that, you'll be stuck with inferior options. The great driver/power tubes for the WA6 and WA6-SE are in 6SN7 and 6F8G. The SE gives you the power, but limits you in terms of tube rolling.* Unfortunate, I think. *But a great reason to upgrade to the WA5


 
 The 6-SE *does not* support the 6SN7 tubes unless someone can make you* *special adapters** for it (good luck).
 T do agree that it is unfortunate the 6-SE limits your tube rolling, which is not good with me, and why I bought the WA6 again after buying the 6-SE…waste of money in my opinion for the sound I prefer.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> The 6-SE *does not* support the 6SN7 tubes unless someone can make you **special adapters** for it (good luck).
> T do agree that it is unfortunate the 6-SE limits your tube rolling, which is not good with me, and why I bought the WA6 again after buying the 6-SE…waste of money in my opinion for the sound I prefer.


When ordering my Woo WA6 Jack was adiment about trying to steer me toward the WA6-SE because it had more power. Glad I didn't jump. Sitting here in my livingroom listening to Diana Krall with the volume set at about 9:30 on the dial I can't see the reason for trying to blow ones ears out.


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> When ordering my Woo WA6 Jack was adiment about trying to steer me toward the WA6-SE because it had more power. Glad I didn't jump. Sitting here in my livingroom listening to Diana Krall with the volume set at about 9:30 on the dial I can't see the reason for trying to blow ones ears out.


 
 I thought the WA6 was a better sounding amp too me than the 6-SE…I sure learned the hard way that time!


----------



## viscab

joseph69 said:


> The 6-SE *does not* support the 6SN7 tubes unless someone can make you* *special adapters** for it (good luck).
> T do agree that it is unfortunate the 6-SE limits your tube rolling, which is not good with me, and why I bought the WA6 again after buying the 6-SE…waste of money in my opinion for the sound I prefer.


 
  
 My ideal set-up is to keep my WA6-SE and then add a WA-2 in the future. Have you ever compared your WA-6 to a WA-2?


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> I thought the WA6 was a better sounding amp too me than the 6-SE…I sure learned the hard way that time!


Sometimes the simpler design is the best.


----------



## Kimakaze

viscab said:


> Interesting. On what criteria is your ranking based. In what sense is the Psvane better than the Sophia to you?


 

 The Psvane sounds fuller than the Sophia to my ears.  Turning up the volume does not seem to compensate for this.  The Sophia sounds light to me.


----------



## Kimakaze

viscab said:


> My ideal set-up is to keep my WA6-SE and then add a WA-2 in the future. Have you ever compared your WA-6 to a WA-2?


 

 I still have all three amps.  The WA2 has the most tube like or warmth to it.  I use it exclusively with my HD800s and occasionally with the T1s.
  
 The extra power of the WA6-SE seems to handle the HE-500s.  There is more impact.  My friend and I also agree that we prefer the WA6-SE for the HD-650s using the same tubes.
  
 If I had to keep 2, I would also choose a WA6-SE and WA2


----------



## viscab

Thanks a lot Kimakaze. For some recordings I would like to have a nice warmer sounding tube amp.
  
 Now I just have to convince my wife that having two amps makes sense
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. From what I read on the forum the two amps you would like to keep seem to complement each other very well. Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

kimakaze said:


> I still have all three amps.  The WA2 has the most tube like or warmth to it.  I use it exclusively with my HD800s and occasionally with the T1s.
> 
> The extra power of the WA6-SE seems to handle the HE-500s.  There is more impact.  My friend and I also agree that we prefer the WA6-SE for the HD-650s using the same tubes.
> 
> If I had to keep 2, I would also choose a WA6-SE and WA2


----------



## Dubstep Girl

anyone try out that new Brimar and compare it to U52? It  can't be that good, can it?


----------



## Manoa1

Hi everyone, I have loved my WA6 in the past but I am a little frustrated with it now. It has developed an occaisional loud scratching/crackling sound (so loud that it requires me to shut the whole thing down). I changed out the tubes so I don't think it is a tube issue. I suspect it might be the tube sockets or a loose connection in the amp. If I lightly touch/jiggle the power/driver tubes I can replicate the sound. I might be listening for 20 minutes or so then all of a sudden I get hit with this storm of noise. Any thoughts or similar experiences with this issue?


----------



## joseph69

manoa1 said:


> Hi everyone, I have loved my WA6 in the past but I am a little frustrated with it now. It has developed an occaisional loud scratching/crackling sound (so loud that it requires me to shut the whole thing down). I changed out the tubes so I don't think it is a tube issue. I suspect it might be the tube sockets or a loose connection in the amp. If I lightly touch/jiggle the power/driver tubes I can replicate the sound. I might be listening for 20 minutes or so then all of a sudden I get hit with this storm of noise. Any thoughts or similar experiences with this issue?


 
 Sounds like a tube issue even though you changed them out. 
 Like you said it could very well be the socket connections/corrosion in the sockets?
 Try cleaning the tube pins with an eraser, and see what happens.
 I'm not to sure if I would spray some dioxit in the sockets or not…or maybe run a pipe cleaner through them??? Please don't try these thoughts before someone else with possibly the same issues has resolved them this way, with the exception of cleaning the tube pins with the eraser.


----------



## some1x

dubstep girl said:


> anyone try out that new Brimar and compare it to U52? It  can't be that good, can it?


 
  
 I tried the Brimar 5Z4G (brown base, from Langrex). It isn't as good as the Brimar U52 (wide black base, cup getter) or GEC U52 (wide brown base, D getter). I tried all the rectifiers with 6FD7 and 6EW7 tubes and HD800 headphones. 
  
 U52 has more depth to its soundstage, more focused, more holographic presentation. There is a greater sense of clarity and definition across the spectrum. Female vocals is sweeter.
  
 5Z4G sounds a bit warmer and is easy to listen to.


----------



## TonyNewman

some1x said:


> I tried the Brimar 5Z4G (brown base, from Langrex). It isn't as good as the Brimar U52 (wide black base, cup getter) or GEC U52 (wide brown base, D getter). I tried all the rectifiers with 6FD7 and 6EW7 tubes and HD800 headphones.
> 
> U52 has more depth to its soundstage, more focused, more holographic presentation. There is a greater sense of clarity and definition across the spectrum. Female vocals is sweeter.
> 
> 5Z4G sounds a bit warmer and is easy to listen to.


 
  
 Thanks for sharing. Was it at least close to the U52?
  
 My understanding is that the Brimar sits below very top tubes (WE422A / U52 / GZ34 metal base and perhaps the 596).


----------



## gefski

Can any of you tube history experts tell me what brand these 6fd7 fatbottles are? The only legible printing is 6FD7 and USA. I really like them with my recently acquired Brimar 5z4g. Thanks!


----------



## joseph69

Switched the UE-596 for the Brimar-5G4Z to use with the Sylvania-6SN7 Bad Boy's and the RS1i/WA6, which I will be using for the next week exclusively starting tonight…then I'm going back to the 596 for a week to compare. Its going to be real hard too do this for the next 2 weeks without listening to the PS1K's/GS-1.


----------



## Oskari

gefski said:


> Can any of you tube history experts tell me what brand these 6fd7 fatbottles are? The only legible printing is 6FD7 and USA. I really like them with my recently acquired Brimar 5z4g. Thanks!


 
  
 Cf.
  

http://www.head-fi.org/t/587285/woo-audio-wa6-wa6se-tubes-comments-pictures-and-advice/1560#post_10797149
http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/1020#post_6038246


----------



## joseph69

Been listening to the Brimar for 2 hours…I'm very surprised to say the absolute least!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Been listening to the Brimar for 2 hours…I'm very surprised to say the absolute least!


 
  
 I'm assuming that this is a happy "_I can't believe I got so much rectifier for so little coin_" surprised and not a "_my fart just turned lumpy_" kind of surprised?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

some1x said:


> I tried the Brimar 5Z4G (brown base, from Langrex). It isn't as good as the Brimar U52 (wide black base, cup getter) or GEC U52 (wide brown base, D getter). I tried all the rectifiers with 6FD7 and 6EW7 tubes and HD800 headphones.
> 
> U52 has more depth to its soundstage, more focused, _more holographic presentation. There is a greater sense of clarity and definition across the spectrum._ Female vocals is sweeter.
> 
> 5*Z4G sounds a bit warmer and is easy to listen to. *


 
  
 totally, i figured! thanks!!!


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> I'm assuming that this is a happy* "**I can't believe I got so much rectifier for so little coin**" *surprised and not a "_my fart just turned lumpy_" kind of surprised?


 
 Absolutely!
 Thanks again for the great tip!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Absolutely!
> Thanks again for the great tip!


 
  
 Full credit to Badas for this one. He found these babies and shared with the group.
  
 Best value in HeadFi of any tube I have seen


----------



## joseph69

@Badas
 ​Thanks for bringing the Brimar to the thread…this is a very nice sounding tube and extremely inexpensive for its performance and I only have about 3hrs burn-in.
 Thanks again.


----------



## gefski

oskari said:


> Cf.
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/587285/woo-audio-wa6-wa6se-tubes-comments-pictures-and-advice/1560#post_10797149
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/428570/woo-audio-amp-owner-unite/1020#post_6038246




Thanks! Looks like there could be multiple brands for same mfg tube.


----------



## MIKELAP

Can i use my WA6's  6sn7 to 6DE7 adapter with  5692 tubes or is a different adapter required also is the 5692 better sounding than a 6SN7 or not worth the investment .


----------



## bpcans

tonynewman said:


> I'm assuming that this is a happy "_I can't believe I got so much rectifier for so little coin_" surprised and not a "_my fart just turned lumpy_" kind of surprised? :wink_face:


Never trust a fart after 50yrs old!!!


----------



## TonyNewman

bpcans said:


> Never trust a fart after 50yrs old!!!


 
 ... and never waste a stiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 EDIT - I'm 47, only 3 more years of trouble free farting left.


----------



## bpcans

tonynewman said:


> ... and never waste a stiffy :wink_face:
> 
> EDIT - I'm 47, only 3 more years of trouble free farting left.


Women aren't always as accommodating as we'd like, and Depends are relatively cheap. Then again listening to John Coltrane "Music for Lovers" might be putting me in a melancholy mood.


----------



## joseph69

mikelap said:


> Can i use my WA6's  6sn7 to 6DE7 adapter with  5692 tubes or is a different adapter required also is the 5692 better sounding than a 6SN7 or not worth the investment .


 
 Yes, you can use the same adapter for the 5692 in the WA6…their in the same family as the 6SN7's.
 I haven't heard my 5692's in a long time, but yes they are nice sounding tubes. Try some RCA Red Base 5692's if you can.


----------



## toadthedry

Hi.
  
 I have recently gotten a Woo Audio 6SE and really like it.  With my senn 650 headphones I am finding that I want to use the equalizer on my mac book pro to increase the bass slightly.
  
 I would like to try to change the tubes to slightly increase the bass so I do not need to use the equalizer.  I currently am using the sophia princes rectifier with the westinghouse 6DE7 driver/power tubes that it came with.
  
 I have ordered a Brimar 5Z4GY rectifier and that should arrive in the next week.
  
 Can i get some suggestions on combinations of rectifier tubes with power/driver tubes that might slightly increase the bass?
  
 For instance will the Brimar with the stock 6DE7 do that?
  
 What about a pair of fat bottle 6FD7's with either the sophia or the brimar?
  
 As I am happy with the other aspects of the sound what about a different brand of 6DE7's?
  
 Hopefully I can find a combo to get a little more bass without negatively impacting the sound in other areas.
  
 Thanks for any suggestions!
  
 Mike


----------



## SoundApprentice

toadthedry said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have recently gotten a Woo Audio 6SE and really like it.  With my senn 650 headphones I am finding that I want to use the equalizer on my mac book pro to increase the bass slightly.
> 
> ...


 
 I got rid of the Sophia for the Brimar, which was a terrific move for my taste; it's just a better tube all around if you ask me. I am also using RCA 6FD7's, and those have given much better bass performance, but I think the driver tubes have less of an impact overall than swapping rectifiers.


----------



## joseph69

I guess its about 1 week that I've been using the WA6/Brimar 5Z4G/Sylvania 6SN7 "Bad Boys" and this rectifier tube is an excellent performing tube...especially for the price! Too my ears/set up this tube has a very nice warm/detail/micro detail/clear sound with excellent instrument separation/dimensionality! In no at all did I need another rectifier tube but, after reading all the impressions about this tube I had to try it, and I'm sure glad that I did! I would recommend this tube to anyone/everyone...nothing but musical pleasure!
 I'm not comparing the UE-596 to the Brimar, but I can say that the Brimar is not far behind the 596 too my ears. The 596 performs slightly better in every aspect with the Brimar possibly being warmer...but I need to go back to the 596 and listen again too these aspects. I could very well live with as my only rectifier tube...for sure!


----------



## Porteroso

The Brimar will be going up in price soon, it will roughly double according to what Langrex posted in the rectifier thread. I may have to get in for a couple more. I really wish we could tell what the life will be on these, but oh well.
  
 edit: Also I am a bit jealous of the 596, I wish I had one  They are getting more and more rare/expensive.


----------



## abvolt

porteroso said:


> The Brimar will be going up in price soon, it will roughly double according to what Langrex posted in the rectifier thread. I may have to get in for a couple more. I really wish we could tell what the life will be on these, but oh well.
> 
> edit: Also I am a bit jealous of the 596, I wish I had one  They are getting more and more rare/expensive.


 
  
 Could you tell me which Brimar tube/tubes are going up in price I haven't yet bought my wa6se thanks..


----------



## toadthedry

Hi,
 Do the Driver/power tubes for the 6se need to be matched?
 Thanks
 Mike


----------



## SoundApprentice

toadthedry said:


> Hi,
> Do the Driver/power tubes for the 6se need to be matched?
> Thanks
> Mike


 

 Nice, but not necessary. The amp is self-biasing.


----------



## joseph69

Well I'll tell you what...I just placed an order for 2 more Brimar 5Z4G's.


----------



## joseph69

Here are my short impressions of the UE USAF-596/Brimar-5Z4G rectifier tubes using my MBP (ALAC)>Meridian-203>WA6>RS1i with NOS Sylvania 6SN7 "Bad Boys"
  
The 596 is a more forward sounding tube with maybe slightly* *more clarity/detail and wider sound-stage, and places vocals/instruments with a very up front presentation making instruments a bit clearer to hear. I like my vocals up front/clearly present which is a strong point in this tube for me. The 596 at slightly higher volume may become overwhelming for me when I want that little extra volume though due too it clarity.
  
  
 The 5Z4G has a slightly warmer sounding with excellent detail/clarity and places vocals/instruments from front to back nicely, but at times can it be harder to hear certain instruments as clearly as the 596. I found the 5Z4G to give a better presentation of dimensionality, but... like I said, at the cost of making some instruments less clearly heard. At slightly higher volumes the 5Z4G is much easier to listen to when I wanted that little extra volume due to its dimensionality and not having such an up front presentation as the 596.
  
 For my normal listening levels (low to moderate) both of these tubes a a pleasure to listen too...they both have their strong/weak points for my tastes. My biggest surprise is how inexpensive and great the 5Z4G really is. 
  
 Thanks again to @Badas/@TonyNewman for peaking my interest in this tube!


----------



## abvolt

Where do you order these from..


----------



## joseph69

abvolt said:


> Where do you order these from..


 
 Langrex tubes under "common valves" scroll down a little and you will see Brimar 5Z4GY.
  
LINK:


----------



## abvolt

Thanks for your reply would you also know if they ship to the US..


----------



## joseph69

abvolt said:


> Thanks for your reply would you also know if they ship to the US..


 
 Yes, I'm in N.Y.
 The total price for my location was under $40.00.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

WA6 pairs very well with Fostex TH600.  These headphones have very clean deep bass.


----------



## joseph69

Does a rectifier tube give any sound quality issues/fading/harshness/warnings or do they just die when their no good?
 Thanks


----------



## maricius

Any experience with the Woo WA6SE, Decware Taboo MkIII, Dragon Inspire IHA-1, or something else? All these are Class A Output Transformer coupled tube amps (correct me if I'm wrong) that have sufficient power for majority of the planar magnetic headphones. I'm rather uneducated on tube types but if one could assume that the tubes that will be used in these amps are similar or the same, what are the characteristics of the amplifiers relative to each other? Price ranges are somewhat similar at $1190, $1695, and $1599 respectively. My budget for the amp is under $2000 with my iFi Micro iDSD as the DAC. The amp will be mainly driving the MrSpeakers Alpha Dog but comparisons on any headphones will be greatly appreciated. If there are other tube amps that compete at this price point, feel free to recommend. Thank you. I'm in no rush.


----------



## dan_can

Can 5Z4G be used in wa6-se directly? Also where can U52 tubes be found? Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

dan_can said:


> Can 5Z4G be used in wa6-se directly?


 
 Yes it can.


----------



## Richiness

Hi All,
  
 Feel like I'm having some issues with my headphone input on my WA6. 
 I am plugging my HE-500 into the jack and all is well. After a few minutes however, the sound on the left side of the headphone starts to cut out slightly and sounds a little but muffled. I'm sure it isn't the headphones as I have plugged them into a few other amps and they have been perfect for extended listens. 
  
 Has anyone experience this at all? Or have any ideas?
  
 Thanks


----------



## jcwyly

richiness said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feel like I'm having some issues with my headphone input on my WA6.
> I am plugging my HE-500 into the jack and all is well. After a few minutes however, the sound on the left side of the headphone starts to cut out slightly and sounds a little but muffled. I'm sure it isn't the headphones as I have plugged them into a few other amps and they have been perfect for extended listens.
> ...


 
  
  
 1. Try a different set of phones (even crap ones) to ensure it's your amp and not your phones/cable/connectors
 2. Try different tubes or reseat them to ensure they're fully connected. I've had a similar experience to you when one of my driver tubes had a defect... particularly it was a pain because the issue only showed up when combined with certain tubes/rectifier combo + had to be running a certain amount of time before it could be heard


----------



## joseph69

richiness said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feel like I'm having some issues with my headphone input on my WA6.
> I am plugging my HE-500 into the jack and all is well. After a few minutes however, the sound on the left side of the headphone starts to cut out slightly and sounds a little but muffled. I'm sure it isn't the headphones as I have plugged them into a few other amps and they have been perfect for extended listens.
> ...


 
 Headphone output. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Sound like a tube issue…switch the left tube with the right tubes and hear if it happens in the right channel.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jcwyly said:


> 1. Try a different set of phones (even crap ones) to ensure it's your amp and not your phones/cable/connectors
> 2. Try different tubes or reseat them to ensure they're fully connected. I've had a similar experience to you when one of my driver tubes had a defect... particularly it was a pain because the issue only showed up when combined with certain tubes/rectifier combo + had to be running a certain amount of time before it could be heard


 
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> Headphone output.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 + 1 +1  (y)


----------



## JohanGao

Waiting for my Woo WA6SE with upgrade tubes to sophia princes and still indent for 6fd7


----------



## MIKELAP

Can a 5Y4G rectifier  be used in a WA6


----------



## joseph69

mikelap said:


> Can a 5Y4G rectifier  be used in a WA6


 
 Not so sure?
 Here is the; Woo Audio Compatibility Chart.
 I don't see it here, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## infamousbigj

So, I received my beautiful black WA6 on Monday. I was expecting it to take weeks, but it took five days from the day that I ordered until I received it. No buyer's remorse at all, I love this thing with my HD650.
  
 The only problem is that I'm stuck with the stock tubes. I ordered a Brimar from Langrex the day that I ordered my amp. To anyone else in the US who ordered from them, roughly how long did it take to receive it? Did you ever receive a shipping confirmation? I never received anything from them after the payment confirmation. Not sure if I should email them or not.
  
 Also, regarding drive/power tubes, I'm interested in trying out some different ones. I'm particularly interested in the 6SN7 tubes after reading through this thread. Does anyone have experience with the option 3 offered in Woo's store for the 6SN7GT + adapters? 
  
 This is my first tube amp, and a huge upgrade from my Magni. I already love it, and I can't wait to start messing with tubes, but it's confusing knowing where to start.


----------



## joseph69

infamousbigj said:


> So, I received my beautiful black WA6 on Monday. I was expecting it to take weeks, but it took five days from the day that I ordered until I received it. No buyer's remorse at all, I love this thing with my HD650.


 
 Congratulations on your WA6!
 I ordered a Brimar 5Z4G from Langrex (no confirmation) and it was here (N.Y.) in 1 week!
 The Brimar is an excellent value/tube! Don't bother buying the Woo 6SN7's, but I do recommend buying the 6DE7>6SN7 adapter from Woo* (which you will need)*…buy some NIB/NOS RCA/Sylvania 6SN7's from a reputable company or eBay. I bought all of mine from eBay. The combo of these tubes together is simply amazing…especially for the price of the Brimar. I also have the Sophia Princess/Phillips Mini-Watt GZ32 which I happen to like both also, but the Brimar is a better value. The Brimar is the only rectifier tube which comes close to my UE USAF-596 which are not too easy to come buy.


----------



## gefski

infamousbigj said:


> The only problem is that I'm stuck with the stock tubes. I ordered a Brimar from Langrex the day that I ordered my amp. To anyone else in the US who ordered from them, roughly how long did it take to receive it? Did you ever receive a shipping confirmation? I never received anything from them after the payment confirmation. Not sure if I should email them or not.




I ordered 5 tubes from Langrex on 2/11 and they were on my porch (Seattle area) 2/19. All were
 nicely wrapped & in white boxes, and all tested excellent. No confirmation or tracking, however.


----------



## Stereolab42

I also picked up some Brimars, too much peer pressure! They are incredibly good for the price. If I didn't already have so many rectifiers I would have picked up a lot more than the four I did.


----------



## Richiness

jcwyly said:


> 1. Try a different set of phones (even crap ones) to ensure it's your amp and not your phones/cable/connectors
> 2. Try different tubes or reseat them to ensure they're fully connected. I've had a similar experience to you when one of my driver tubes had a defect... particularly it was a pain because the issue only showed up when combined with certain tubes/rectifier combo + had to be running a certain amount of time before it could be heard


 


joseph69 said:


> Headphone output.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your help guys. Had about a week of testing and the issue mysteriously stopped. Will have to listen out for in the future now that I know some solutions.
  
 Have another question. Has anyone hooked up a DAP to their amp at all? Wondering if my DX90 would be worth being the source and the WA6 the amp as a bedside rig.


----------



## Brittonal

Does anyone have any recommendations on a dac for the Woo WA6 and HD650s at $500 or less?  I love the sound of my WA6 and don't want a dac that is going to change the sound very much.


----------



## Zub-a-Roo

I am using a PS Audio Nuwave with my 6SE and it is damn good. I have an LCD 2Fazor and I still share 50% of my head time with the 650. I love the combo. Can find the Nuwave for around 500 used


----------



## abvolt

brittonal said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on a dac for the Woo WA6 and HD650s at $500 or less?  I love the sound of my WA6 and don't want a dac that is going to change the sound very much.


 
  
 This ones nice the headphone amp  is not all that good but the dac & preamp are --> https://emotiva.com/products/electronics/stealth-dc-1


----------



## HiFiGuy528

brittonal said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on a dac for the Woo WA6 and HD650s at $500 or less?  I love the sound of my WA6 and don't want a dac that is going to change the sound very much.


 
  
 This is a great DAC for your budget.
  
 https://wyred4sound.com/products/dacs/µdac


----------



## bpcans

brittonal said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on a dac for the Woo WA6 and HD650s at $500 or less?  I love the sound of my WA6 and don't want a dac that is going to change the sound very much.


I can only recommend the DAC that I'm presently using with my WA6. It's a Peachtree DAC•ITx that uses the Sabre ESS chip and I got mine for $150, so it was great deal. Plus it looks pretty good with my coffee table hp setup.


----------



## jvalvano

I've been reading through this thread and there is some great info. I currently have a Schiit Valhalla. I like it and use it with HD650s. I was wondering if anyone has had direct comparison with the WA6 or WA 6SE? The Valhalla is nice but I'm looking for a bit more wow factor. The Woo's have that in spades for looks (to me anyway) I'm just wondering sonically. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## joseph69

jvalvano said:


> I was wondering if anyone has had direct comparison with the WA6 or WA 6SE?


 
 I sold my WA6 for the 6-SE…and then realized the 6-SE didn't accept 6SN7 tubes, so I sold the 6-SE and bought another WA6…couldn't be happier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 In short, the WA6 sounded warmer than the 6-SE too me so I liked the WA6 better for my tastes.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> I sold my WA6 for the 6-SE…and then realized the 6-SE didn't accept 6SN7 tubes, so I sold the 6-SE and bought another WA6…couldn't be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That sounds horribly painful!!! At least you got a good result in the end (return to the loving bosum of WA6).
  
 I have been enjoying my WA6 with 6F8Gs and 6SN7s, but have recently bought some NOS RCA 6DE7s. These have turned out to be surprisingly good - right up there with the better 6F8Gs and 6SN7s I have used. Worth a try, if you haven't already used them.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> That sounds horribly painful!!! At least you got a good result in the end (return to the loving bosum of WA6).
> 
> I have been enjoying my WA6 with 6F8Gs and 6SN7s, but have recently bought some NOS RCA 6DE7s. These have turned out to be surprisingly good - right up there with the better 6F8Gs and 6SN7s I have used. Worth a try, if you haven't already used them.


 
 Yes, a very good result in the end.
 Thanks for the tip on the 6F8G's…I'll have to try these out. I have some NOS RCA-6DE7's but I haven't heard them in a long time.


----------



## copajohn

Does anyone have any info on the Woo DAC?  I own the WA6-SE and would like to get a DAC in the range of $1,000.  My headphones are Grado RS1.  If you have any suggestions, I'd love to hear them...  I mostly listen to jazz and a real clean bass line is extremely important to me.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## gefski

copajohn said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Woo DAC?  I own the WA6-SE and would like to get a DAC in the range of $1,000.  My headphones are Grado RS1.  If you have any suggestions, I'd love to hear them...  I mostly listen to jazz and a real clean bass line is extremely important to me.
> 
> Thanks!




If you're interested in sticking with no upsampling like the Woo, a couple other well regarded candidates are the Gungnir (native) and the PS Audio NuWave (switchable to native).


----------



## Kimakaze

copajohn said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Woo DAC?  I own the WA6-SE and would like to get a DAC in the range of $1,000.  My headphones are Grado RS1.  If you have any suggestions, I'd love to hear them...  I mostly listen to jazz and a real clean bass line is extremely important to me.
> 
> Thanks!


 




  
 I own the Musical Fidelity M1DAC-A, V-DAC, Parasound Zdac, and the WDS-1 for desktop units.  I just replaced the Parasound Zdac with the WDS-1.  The WDS-1 has more impact and seemed to open the soundstage more than the Zdac.
  
 I prefer the Slow filter setting as I thought the Sharp setting was a little too analytical for my taste.
  
 As you can see, the WDS-1 is longer than the WA6-SE but I love how the Woo silver looks.  I probably would have preferred a front panel switch for the on/off, versus the mechanical button on the top left/front of the unit.  There is quite a bit of travel for the on/off button or switch.  I guess the on/off switch makes sense if you are using it with the Woo WTP-1 transport as one press would turn on both units if they were stacked.
  
 The remote was really designed for the WTP-1 as it does not have an on/off button.  The remote allows you to adjust the output volume of the WDS-1, change input and change the filter (slow/sharp).  6 of the 10 buttons are for the WTP-1.  I would skip the remote for just the WDS-1.


----------



## Jeb Listens

Beautiful set-up. Woo silver is indeed magnificent! I'm considering the WDS eventually for my own woo set up. Do you know if there's any problem with just leaving the WDS on all the time? I mean besides the minimal power usage.


----------



## Kimakaze

jeb listens said:


> Beautiful set-up. Woo silver is indeed magnificent! I'm considering the WDS eventually for my own woo set up. Do you know if there's any problem with just leaving the WDS on all the time? I mean besides the minimal power usage.


 
  
 There should be no problems leaving the WDS-1 on.  It draws about 3 watts at idle (kilowatt meter).  The only thing is not to block the vents that are on both sides of the unit.
  
 I am so used to turning off all of my gear because of the tubes, but I might just start leaving the WDS-1 on now that you mentioned it.
  
 Also the VFD display is not annoying like some of the LCD/LED displays where you want to cover it at night.


----------



## deanorthk

I just got my silver WA6-SE..
 It's the first step in my setup. I already have the headphones (PS1000 and HD650 so far).
 No dac. I have a portable dac/amp (cypher labs theorem 720), but for practical use, I'll look for a desktop amp. and one with a silver color, since visually this will matters.
 The WDS-1 look really nice in your desktop setup btw


----------



## deanorthk

On the 1000$ range, there are quite some choices, has beeing said, the gungnir, the ps audio, the WS-1 comes to mind, but they are not alone.
 *scratch head*


----------



## Porteroso

Buying a dac right now, unless you want the Woo for purely aesthetics, is a bit iffy. I would stick with something decent and cheap till the yggy comes out. If it truly is a step beyond the best of the older generation theta chips, then it will end up being the dac to end all others, at least into the 10k range, from early impressions. Should inspire some pretty huge shifts in the market in terms of pricing, too, if there are other things you have in mind. Competition is always good.


----------



## joseph69

deanorthk said:


> I just got my silver WA6-SE..
> It's the first step in my setup. I already have the headphones (PS1000 and HD650 so far).


 
 Congratulations on the 6-SE.
 I'm curious to hear your impressions with the 6-SE/PS1K.
 Thanks.


----------



## bpcans

deanorthk said:


> I just got my silver WA6-SE..
> It's the first step in my setup. I already have the headphones (PS1000 and HD650 so far).
> No dac. I have a portable dac/amp (cypher labs theorem 720), but for practical use, I'll look for a desktop amp. and one with a silver color, since visually this will matters.
> The WDS-1 look really nice in your desktop setup btw


I'd say don't jump too deep into the blue hole of DAC's right away. I use a Peachtree DAC•ITx in silver and it looks great with my Woo WA6. Plus it's not too bad of a DAC to boot.


----------



## abvolt

I would agree with  *Porteroso *look for something other then the woo dac how about the matrix x sabre or for a little more the puredac is great..


----------



## Kimakaze

bpcans said:


> I'd say don't jump too deep into the blue hole of DAC's right away. I use a Peachtree DAC•ITx in silver and it looks great with my Woo WA6. Plus it's not too bad of a DAC to boot.


 
  
 I am total agreement.  Invest in Tubes first.
  
 The Peachtree Dacit-X and Musical Fidelity V-90 were on my list but I couldn't pass up on a deal for a used WDS-1.
  
 Of the tubes I own, here is my list of recommended rectifiers from starter to best.
 Brimar 5Z4GY, USAF 596, Marconi U52, WE 422a
  
 I would pass on the Psvane WE274b, Sophia Princess and stock.
  
 The Brimar is the bang for your buck.


----------



## TonyNewman

kimakaze said:


> ... The Brimar is the bang for your buck.


 
  
 +1. Close to top tier performance for a tiny fraction of the price. This tube is the best bargain I have seen in headfi.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> +1. Close to top tier performance for a tiny fraction of the price. This tube is the best bargain I have seen in headfi.


 
 +1
 Without a doubt!


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> +1
> Without a doubt!


 
  
 I was so impressed at the performance + value of these tubes that I bought 16 of them.
  
 A little obsessive perhaps, but these are my 'endgame' rectifier for my WA5 and WA6. Perhaps one day I might splurge on a pair of TA274Bs, but that is far from certain.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> I was so impressed at the performance + value of these tubes that I bought 16 of them.
> A little obsessive perhaps, but these are my 'endgame' rectifier for my WA5 and WA6. Perhaps one day I might splurge on a pair of TA274Bs, but that is far from certain.


 
 I do remember you saying you bought 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 That is quite a statement to make about the Brimar…and I am equally impressed with them!!!


----------



## deanorthk

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations on the 6-SE.
> I'm curious to hear your impressions with the 6-SE/PS1K.
> Thanks.


 

 Greetings
  
 Thanks everyone for the great advices, at any rate, I'll wait a bit since anyway I need to change the soundcard for my computer (the Sb X7), so I'll have the time to think about this!!
  
 About the PS1k, from what I can judge, based on the xonar U7 output, and compared to my previous experience with the fostex HPA8 that I had before.
 The 6-SE with its base tube conf have smoothen the slight brilliance of the PS1K, that was already what the HPA8 did, but the 6SE did that in a more natural way, I mean, sure there's no treeble brilliance, but not as if the frequencies were cut, just that the PS1K seems to be handled by a seel fist in a cotton  glove. But then again, that's with the xonar U7.
 If I can i'm going to try it with my W4S Dac 2 DSD femto that drive my hifi setup.


----------



## deanorthk

kimakaze said:


> I am total agreement.  Invest in Tubes first.
> 
> The Peachtree Dacit-X and Musical Fidelity V-90 were on my list but I couldn't pass up on a deal for a used WDS-1.
> 
> ...


 

 And thumbs up about that, thanks, I'm going to take a look where to find the brimar 5Z4GY, since I'm in Reunion island, it'll be a LONG trip before they reach me, if anyone knows about a secure place to find them...ty!


----------



## Jeb Listens

abvolt said:


> I would agree with  *Porteroso *look for something other then the woo dac how about the matrix x sabre or for a little more the puredac is great..




Hey abvolt - I've been looking at all three of these - have you been able to listen to them all and just wondered if there was a reason you don't favour the Woo ? 

Cheers, Jeb.


----------



## Porteroso

deanorthk said:


> And thumbs up about that, thanks, I'm going to take a look where to find the brimar 5Z4GY, since I'm in Reunion island, it'll be a LONG trip before they reach me, if anyone knows about a secure place to find them...ty!


 
 Langrex has the Brimars. They say they probably have the world's last big supply of them, and they're almost certainly correct about that.
  
 http://www.langrex.co.uk/common-valves.html


----------



## joseph69

deanorthk said:


> Greetings
> 
> Thanks everyone for the great advices, at any rate, I'll wait a bit since anyway I need to change the soundcard for my computer (the Sb X7), so I'll have the time to think about this!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimakaze

tonynewman said:


> I was so impressed at the performance + value of these tubes that I bought 16 of them.
> 
> A little obsessive perhaps, but these are my 'endgame' rectifier for my WA5 and WA6. Perhaps one day I might splurge on a pair of TA274Bs, but that is far from certain.




TonyNewman, what are you using for the 300Bs in the WA5? It is one of the reasons I have been holding back on my next upgrade. I have tubes for a WA22 but the $$$ for good 300B tubes on top of the WA5 make me hesitate.


----------



## TonyNewman

kimakaze said:


> TonyNewman, what are you using for the 300Bs in the WA5? It is one of the reasons I have been holding back on my next upgrade. I have tubes for a WA22 but the $$$ for good 300B tubes on top of the WA5 make me hesitate.


 
  
 Currently using SERPs. ER300Bs on the way. Neither are cheap. Nice 300Bs start around $500 USD and climb rapidly from there.
  
 I have good value rectifiers and driver tubes - never seen a bargain 300B.


----------



## abvolt

jeb listens said:


> Hey abvolt - I've been looking at all three of these - have you been able to listen to them all and just wondered if there was a reason you don't favour the Woo ?
> 
> Cheers, Jeb.


 
  
 I had the pleasure of listening to the puredac last week on a road trip I took it's really nice sounding with the LCD3's they let us audition. The WDS-1 is a bit of a mystery to me, what's inside ? most audio gear makers like to show off there designs for some reason Woo doesn't with the WDS-1 that's way I'm not interested in it.
  
 I've not been able to even see the x sabre dac let alone hear one, I do like all the positive things I've read on that dac. I'm probably going with the puredac it's very sweet sounding and of the 3 the only one I was able to audition..


----------



## deanorthk

I was talking with a really nice guy from Langrex.co.uk, they can deliver to my place in the Indian Ocean.
 they have those
 Brimar 5Z4GY @ 18.00GBP each
 U52 GEC MOV ROUND BASE TYPE @ 275.00GBP
  
 I'll begin with the Brimar, since the price gap is..what it is 
  
 But I'd like to order also two tubes for the two drive plug, because of the cost of the shipping, it'll be wiser I think.
 Going to browse and see what would be best as an upgrade (just not upgrade simply because of the joy to upgrade I mean)


----------



## warrior1975

I'm looking into getting my first tube amp... Very difficult to make a decision. I'm very interested in woo, wa6 and the wa7. I have an AK240 that I'd like to use as I love the sound, paired up with th900. From what I've read wa6se sounds great with th900, how about the wa6? 

Using the DAC in my 240, anyone have any idea how that would sound vs wa7? 

Or perhaps add a desktop dac to the wa6?

Sorry... A bit confused here as to what to do. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeb Listens

abvolt said:


> I had the pleasure of listening to the puredac last week on a road trip I took it's really nice sounding with the LCD3's they let us audition. The WDS-1 is a bit of a mystery to me, what's inside ? most audio gear makers like to show off there designs for some reason Woo doesn't with the WDS-1 that's way I'm not interested in it.
> 
> I've not been able to even see the x sabre dac let alone hear one, I do like all the positive things I've read on that dac. I'm probably going with the puredac it's very sweet sounding and of the 3 the only one I was able to audition..


 

 Thanks for your thoughts abvolt - puredac looks really really nice!.  
  
 Yep the innards of the WDS are a mystery - just like the WA7 I guess - not that I have any complaints about how that sounds nor do I doubt that the WDS is a fine piece of engineering.  I'm not sure it would mean anything to me if I saw inside it anyway! Unless there was just an ODAC inside.....  but I totally get your point, if you are curious about those kinds of things.  
  
 Anyway, thanks again and sorry to slightly derail this WA6/SE thread. 
  
 All the best, 
  
 Jeb.


----------



## Kimakaze

warrior1975 said:


> I'm looking into getting my first tube amp... Very difficult to make a decision. I'm very interested in woo, wa6 and the wa7. I have an AK240 that I'd like to use as I love the sound, paired up with th900. From what I've read wa6se sounds great with th900, how about the wa6?
> 
> Using the DAC in my 240, anyone have any idea how that would sound vs wa7?
> 
> ...


 
  
 The TH900 are an upgraded version of the Denon D7000s.  I recall not liking my D7000s with the WA6 but the WA6-SE played them well, quite musical.  That being said, I bought a Musical Fidelity X-Can V8 that I only use with the D7000s in my media room.
  
 The WA6-SE with the Mighty 596 had just a little too much bass with the D7000s for me so I kept the X-Can V8.


----------



## warrior1975

I don't know how I missed your post... But literally 2 minutes ago I pulled the trigger on woo wa6. Damn... Hopefully I like it. I have nothing to compare it to, so maybe ignorance is bliss.


----------



## abvolt

I would venture to say you'll really like it, Woo make some of the best sounding headamps out there..


----------



## warrior1975

I hope so. I wasn't sure if I sold get that, or w7...also thought about lyr 2...


----------



## MIKELAP

warrior1975 said:


> I don't know how I missed your post... But literally 2 minutes ago I pulled the trigger on woo wa6. Damn... Hopefully I like it. I have nothing to compare it to, so maybe ignorance is bliss.


 
  


warrior1975 said:


> I don't know how I missed your post... But literally 2 minutes ago I pulled the trigger on woo wa6. Damn... Hopefully I like it. I have nothing to compare it to, so maybe ignorance is bliss.


 
 Congratulations im shure youll like it if you like a bassier sound i also just pulled the trigger on a WA22 .Tonight is a good night enjoy.


----------



## warrior1975

More bass the better. I had to stop myself from getting the wa22. I just about bought it... Figuring that would be it for me and I wouldn't want more... But figured I could always upgrade down the line as these seem to hold their value well. Thanks Mike, enjoy as well bro!! Let me know how much better you like the 22 please.


----------



## Kimakaze

warrior1975 said:


> More bass the better. I had to stop myself from getting the wa22. I just about bought it... Figuring that would be it for me and I wouldn't want more... But figured I could always upgrade down the line as these seem to hold their value well. Thanks Mike, enjoy as well bro!! Let me know how much better you like the 22 please.


 

 The WA6 is a great amp.  You will have more tube rolling options than either the WA7 or WA6-SE.  As mentioned before, I hope you ordered the WA6 with the stock rectifier and got yourself a Brimar 5Z4GY from Langrex.  I prefer the 6FD7 driver tubes but you might want to get the 6DE7->6SN7 adapters, Joseph69 is a big fan of the 6SN7s.
  
 I am seriously thinking of getting a set of adapters to see how good the 6SN7s can make the WA6.


----------



## abvolt

mikelap said:


> Congratulations im shure youll like it if you like a bassier sound i also just pulled the trigger on a WA22 .Tonight is a good night enjoy.


 
  
 Very cool my next upgrade congrats..


----------



## Kimakaze

mikelap said:


> Congratulations im shure youll like it if you like a bassier sound i also just pulled the trigger on a WA22 .Tonight is a good night enjoy.


 
  
 Congratulations.  After your WA22 breaks-in, I would like to hear your impressions of the HD800 with the WA22 versus using them with the WA2.


----------



## warrior1975

kimakaze said:


> The WA6 is a great amp.  You will have more tube rolling options than either the WA7 or WA6-SE.  As mentioned before, I hope you ordered the WA6 with the stock rectifier and got yourself a Brimar 5Z4GY from Langrex.  I prefer the 6FD7 driver tubes but you might want to get the 6DE7->6SN7 adapters, Joseph69 is a big fan of the 6SN7s.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of getting a set of adapters to see how good the 6SN7s can make the WA6.




That's a whole 'nother story... Very confusing all these tube options.


----------



## Porteroso

Quote:


kimakaze said:


> The WA6 is a great amp.  You will have more tube rolling options than either the WA7 or WA6-SE.  As mentioned before, I hope you ordered the WA6 with the stock rectifier and got yourself a Brimar 5Z4GY from Langrex.  I prefer the 6FD7 driver tubes but you might want to get the 6DE7->6SN7 adapters, Joseph69 is a big fan of the 6SN7s.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of getting a set of adapters to see how good the 6SN7s can make the WA6.


 
 I have to chime in, definitely get a set of 6SN7 adapters. It is simply a much better amp with 6SN7 or 6F8G.


----------



## MIKELAP

kimakaze said:


> mikelap said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations im shure youll like it if you like a bassier sound i also just pulled the trigger on a WA22 .Tonight is a good night enjoy.
> ...


 
 It already has a few hundred hours on it so you wont have to wait  long


----------



## IndieGradoFan

I decided to put my extra WA22 tubes to use in a WA6 for my vinyl rig. Jack installed an extra RCA input with a toggle switch, allowing me to toggle between my phono preamp and zone 2 of my AVR. After a few hours, I'm thrilled with the WA6. I've used a Lyr and a Mjolnir in this system, and I prefer the WA6 to them both.
  
 I did have a ground loop between the WA6 and the AVR -- plugging the WA6 in to an isolation transformer solved that issue.
  
 Sadly, the Sophia Princess rectifier doesn't fit with the Sophia 6SN7s installed. I'm running a Brimar 5Z4GY instead, though I'm hoping the Sophia will fit with a socket saver.


----------



## bpcans

indiegradofan said:


> I decided to put my extra WA22 tubes to use in a WA6 for my vinyl rig. Jack installed an extra RCA input with a toggle switch, allowing me to toggle between my phono preamp and zone 2 of my AVR. After a few hours, I'm thrilled with the WA6. I've used a Lyr and a Mjolnir in this system, and I prefer the WA6 to them both.
> 
> I did have a ground loop between the WA6 and the AVR -- plugging the WA6 in to an isolation transformer solved that issue.
> 
> Sadly, the Sophia Princess rectifier doesn't fit with the Sophia 6SN7s installed. I'm running a Brimar 5Z4GY instead, though I'm hoping the Sophia will fit with a socket saver.


The Sophia Princess 274B and the SE 6SN7's sound like mud together in a WA6. I also run Sophia Electric 6SN7's in my WA6 w/ the "Mighty" 596 and I really like that combo a lot. How do they sound in yours with the Brimar GZ34?


----------



## PeanutsJr

Hey all, how does the WA6 compare to Lyr 2?


----------



## Stereolab42

peanutsjr said:


> Hey all, how does the WA6 compare to Lyr 2?


 
  
 My Lyr 2 is great but is definitely beaten by my WA6-SE, which is of course much more expensive. The WA6 is much closer in price and probably the SQ difference will be less, but I still think it would beat the Lyr 2. If you don't need the extra power and want the full tube experience, go Woo for sure.


----------



## PeanutsJr

Thanks for your input.
  
 Is the difference due to stock tubes? Or is it because WA6SE produce superior tube sound over Lyr 2, over the same set of tubes on both?
 What's the difference that made you feel it's superior?
  
 From what I have read, in terms of power, WA6<Lyr 2<WA6SE. How does that extra margin of power make the difference when I am not using power hungry planar headphones?
  
 Thanks for any further inputs.


----------



## joseph69

I received the NU-6F8G's today!
 Also placed an order for 6DE7>6F8G adapters from Glenn…then I can listen too them, can't wait too hear them!


----------



## bpcans

indiegradofan said:


> I decided to put my extra WA22 tubes to use in a WA6 for my vinyl rig. Jack installed an extra RCA input with a toggle switch, allowing me to toggle between my phono preamp and zone 2 of my AVR. After a few hours, I'm thrilled with the WA6. I've used a Lyr and a Mjolnir in this system, and I prefer the WA6 to them both.
> 
> I did have a ground loop between the WA6 and the AVR -- plugging the WA6 in to an isolation transformer solved that issue.
> 
> Sadly, the Sophia Princess rectifier doesn't fit with the Sophia 6SN7s installed. I'm running a Brimar 5Z4GY instead, though I'm hoping the Sophia will fit with a socket saver.


IGF, I just received a Brimar 5Z4GY rectifier tube from joseph69 today and it sounds great. At first I thought I was looking at my amp. Brimar rec paired the SE 6SN7's makes for a nice sonic flavour.


----------



## Stereolab42

peanutsjr said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Is the difference due to stock tubes? Or is it because WA6SE produce superior tube sound over Lyr 2, over the same set of tubes on both?
> What's the difference that made you feel it's superior?
> ...


 
  
 The Woos have both full tube rectification and amplification, the Lyr 2 is a hybrid. I think being fully tubed gives the Woos a more holographic and a less "solid-state" sound. (Also, the Lyr 2 uses different types of tubes than the Woos anyways, so you can't make that type of comparison.) Regarding power, if you don't own a planar or other power-hungry headphone, you really don't need the power, period. In that case the WA6 might be best for your budget.


----------



## warrior1975

Received my tracking today, should be here Wednesday, too bad I won't. Unfortunately going to Jamaica for a business trip... Means my girl will get my package. Gulp. I'm in trouble!!


----------



## joseph69

warrior1975 said:


> Means my girl will get my package. Gulp.


 
 This could definitely be taken the wrong way…also in a good way.


----------



## warrior1975

LMAO, we'll done sir!!


----------



## joseph69

warrior1975 said:


> LMAO, we'll done sir!!


 




 Glad you didn't take offense…I was hesitant to post this, but I couldn't help it, you set yourself right up for that!


----------



## warrior1975

No...cant offend me, I laugh at everything... You need to in this life.


----------



## joseph69

warrior1975 said:


> No...cant offend me, I laugh at everything... You need to in this life.


 
 +1


----------



## Zub-a-Roo

I got my Brimar 5Z4GY today also. Time for the princess to go set in her box. Wow!!! Incredible upgrade from the Sophia. I can't imagine what a U52 or 422a can do paired with my 6sn7 triple hole Bad Boys.

Anyone else enjoy upgraded power cables in there woo 6. I THINK I noticed a huge difference in silent background once installed


----------



## Deaf As An Adder

Hi all
 do you guys know whether 22s22c Standard tube compatible with Wa6 or not
 since I heard that it's same as gz34 or 5ar4


----------



## joseph69

deaf as an adder said:


> Hi all
> do you guys know whether 22s22c Standard tube compatible with Wa6 or not
> since I heard that it's same as gz34 or 5ar4


 
Here is the Woo Audio Compatibility Chart.


----------



## Deaf As An Adder

joseph69 said:


> Here is the Woo Audio Compatibility Chart.


 
 Thanks
 I know that chart but searching this forum and this thread, still haven't found anyone talk or mention this 22s22c tube though
 (even in Dubstep girl's thread)


----------



## Porteroso

I am not certain. I would email woo audio about it. It seems that the normal 5Z3 is directly heated, which is supported. The 22S22c is equivalent, only apparently indirectly heated. Best to ask woo if you really want to try it.


----------



## joeribt

After I had seen a lot of praise about the 6FD7 fat bottles I ordered a pair from Jack. There is something I find strange about the sonic signature of these. It is as if the voices are more 'backwards' in the mix. To such an extent, that today while playing The Beatles I thought I was listening to a different mix of their songs. With a Dylan album some time ago, his voice almost totally disappeared (some would say that is a plus I guess ). What is it that is doing this, and will this go away with burn in?


----------



## TonyNewman

joeribt said:


> After I had seen a lot of praise about the 6FD7 fat bottles I ordered a pair from Jack. There is something I find strange about the sonic signature of these. It is as if the voices are more 'backwards' in the mix. To such an extent, that today while playing The Beatles I thought I was listening to a different mix of their songs. With a Dylan album some time ago, his voice almost totally disappeared (some would say that is a plus I guess ). What is it that is doing this, and will this go away with burn in?


 
  
 Just my 2 cents - I adore my Woo amps - great pieces of kit (WA6 + WA5), but I never listen to anything that the Woo folks say about tube recommendations after some very disappointing tube purchases from their website


----------



## jvalvano

I am close to getting a WA6. I have been trying to decide whether to get the 6sn7 adapter. I have other tube gear and realize that tube sonics are dependent on the gear, among other things. For those of you using the 6sn7s in the WA6 what is the difference compared to the stock 6DE7? Is it a case of personal preference or is there a marked improvement? I will be using the amp with HD650s. 

I appreciate any info.


----------



## TonyNewman

jvalvano said:


> I am close to getting a WA6. I have been trying to decide whether to get the 6sn7 adapter. I have other tube gear and realize that tube sonics are dependent on the gear, among other things. For those of you using the 6sn7s in the WA6 what is the difference compared to the stock 6DE7? Is it a case of personal preference or is there a marked improvement? I will be using the amp with HD650s.
> 
> I appreciate any info.


 
  
 I think that the WA6 is a lot more flexible with the adapters to take 6SN7s / 6F8Gs. I have the RCA 6DE7s - which according to some are one of the best 6DE7s in this amp. They are good, but using 6SN7s / 6F8Gs opens up a lot of possibilities for tube rolling that can take the WA6 in a lot of different directions.
  
 Currently I have the Brimar rectifier and TS RP 6F8Gs in my WA6 - sounds superb. Will roll NU 6F8Gs back into it shortly for a warmer and more lush sound.
  
 It all depends on the sound signature you are looking for and how much tube rolling you are prepared to do to get there. 6SN7s and 6F8Gs open up so many new choices for the WA6 - I couldn't imagine owning the amp without the option to roll these tubes - but that is just my 2 cents. YMMV.
  
 EDIT - I pair my WA6 with HD600s. HD600/HD650s are a great match with the WA6.


----------



## MIKELAP

jvalvano said:


> I am close to getting a WA6. I have been trying to decide whether to get the 6sn7 adapter. I have other tube gear and realize that tube sonics are dependent on the gear, among other things. For those of you using the 6sn7s in the WA6 what is the difference compared to the stock 6DE7? Is it a case of personal preference or is there a marked improvement? I will be using the amp with HD650s.
> 
> I appreciate any info.


 
  I have a WA6 with the 6SN7 to 6DE7adapters and i like  the 6SN7 tubes very much  adds a warmth to the sound dont know if there better  but personnally i like the different flavors i can get with the WA6 that is for sale in the for sale forum if your still looking for one


----------



## jvalvano

Thanks for the replies. The info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Porteroso

You must get the adapters. If it is a breaking point, get the amp now, and wait. You can eventually get the adapters, and it will open up. Maybe time with stock tubes is good. I had a year with stock, and my mind was blown when I got the adapters. The sound is so, so much better.


----------



## jvalvano

porteroso said:


> You must get the adapters. If it is a breaking point, get the amp now, and wait. You can eventually get the adapters, and it will open up. Maybe time with stock tubes is good. I had a year with stock, and my mind was blown when I got the adapters. The sound is so, so much better.




Thanks for the comments. I know I will get the adapters at some point. I kind of gleaned from this thread that the 6sn7s were a nice option to have.

I know it's a bit putting the horse before the cart but I already picked up 2 Brimar rectifier tubes from Langrex. They have gotten such rave reviews here I figured I better get some in case the supply starts to run short and the price goes up. This amp will be a gift (to me) soon. The family is always asking Dad what he wants for various occasions and I always say I don't need anything etc. This year I let it be known precisely what I would like. I've got my 11 yr old on it.  But I don't want to make it complicated with tubes etc. 

Thanks for the info..


----------



## TonyNewman

jvalvano said:


> Thanks for the comments. I know I will get the adapters at some point. I kind of gleaned from this thread that the 6sn7s were a nice option to have.
> 
> I know it's a bit putting the horse before the cart but I already picked up 2 Brimar rectifier tubes from Langrex. They have gotten such rave reviews here I figured I better get some in case the supply starts to run short and the price goes up. This amp will be a gift (to me) soon. The family is always asking Dad what he wants for various occasions and I always say I don't need anything etc. This year I let it be known precisely what I would like. I've got my 11 yr old on it.
> 
> ...


 
 Brimars are a great choice. Excellent rectifier and excellent value. I use them in both my WA6 and WA5 - very happy with them.
  
 If you budget goes as far as a pair of 6F8G NU driver tubes these mate very well with the Brimar to give a rich and warm sound. Lots of bass and good treble - and mids to die for. Lovely, lovely vocals.
  
 A much less costly choice is the RCA 6SN7 driver. A little muddy compared to the 6F8G NU, but also a nice sound.
  
 Note that the 6F8G requires another adapter. I stack my adapters 6DE7->6SN7, 6SN7->6F8G with no problems.
  
 Being able to slot in 6SN7s or 6F8Gs is a nice bonus and adds a lot of flexibility to the amp.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> I stack my adapters 6DE7->6SN7, 6SN7->6F8G with no problems.


 
 I thought you had gotten 6DE7>6F8G adapters from Glenn to eliminate the 6SN7 adapter...or are you still waiting on them?


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> I thought you had gotten 6DE7>6F8G adapters from Glenn to eliminate the 6SN7 adapter...or are you still waiting on them?


 
  
 Not me - another forumite is pursuing those, I think. Thought about it, but am happy with stacking adapters on the WA6.
  
 I have Woo Audio 6DE7->6SN7 and Ebay 6SN7->6F8G in the WA6.
  
 I have a set of Glenn 6SN7->6F8G that I use in the WA5 (and am thrilled with them, Glenn makes great gear).


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Not me - another forumite is pursuing those, I think. Thought about it, but am happy with stacking adapters on the WA6.
> 
> I have Woo Audio 6DE7->6SN7 and Ebay 6SN7->6F8G in the WA6.
> 
> I have a set of Glenn 6SN7->6F8G that I use in the WA5 (and am thrilled with them, Glenn makes great gear).


 
 I'm one of the others who ordered the 6DE7>6F8G adapters from Glenn, I'm just waiting for them to arrive.
 I thought you were also waiting for them.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> I'm one of the others who ordered the 6DE7>6F8G adapters from Glenn, I'm just waiting for them to arrive.
> I thought you were also waiting for them.


 
  
 Nope 6SN7->6F8G for me.
  
 Very impressed with the build quality of the Glenn adapters. Makes me think again about going for a set of 6DE7->6F8G, but stacking the existing adapters is causing no issues in the WA6, so it is hard to justify it.


----------



## Porteroso

I'm getting the Glenn adapters just because I'm sick of seeing 3 sets stacked. And one day I'll grind out the holes so I don't have to use extenders.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Nope 6SN7->6F8G for me.
> 
> Very impressed with the build quality of the Glenn adapters. Makes me think again about going for a set of 6DE7->6F8G, but stacking the existing adapters is causing no issues in the WA6, so it is hard to justify it.


 
 Sure, if you are already set and have no issues with the stack, then why bother.


----------



## jvalvano

I contacted Woo yesterday and asked if I could bye the 6sn7 adapters without the tubes. They said I could. They also told me that the adapters when ordered with the tubes ship with either GE or RCA tubes. Was hoping someone could chime in on those tubes and how they perform in the WA6?

Thanks again for any information.


----------



## bpcans

^^^ jvalvano, the prevailing wisdom on this thread is not to buy tubes from Woo audio. Sorry Jack.


----------



## jvalvano

Is there any general thoughts on which 6sn7s work well in the WA6?


----------



## joseph69

So I just took a look at my 6F8G's for the first time since receiving them (can't listen to them yet I'm waiting for the adapters) and see there is a yellow paint on the top of the glass…I know someone had posted that they removed this paint, but I would like to make sure it is safe to remove the paint, or is it there for a reason? It sure is ugly looking!
 Thanks.


----------



## MIKELAP

joseph69 said:


> So I just took a look at my 6F8G's for the first time since receiving them (can't listen to them yet I'm waiting for the adapters) and see there is a yellow paint on the top of the glass…I know someone had posted that they removed this paint, but I would like to make sure it is safe to remove the paint, or is it there for a reason? It sure is ugly looking!
> Thanks.


 
 From what ive read the paint was there maybe for identification purposes and it his easily removable with fingernails


----------



## joseph69

mikelap said:


> From what ive read the paint was there maybe for identification purposes and it his easily removable with fingernails


 
 OK, thanks, I just wanted to be sure, I appreciate it!
 Can't wait too hear these tubes…I've had them for maybe a couple of weeks now and didn't even want to look at them knowing I can't listen too them yet, but at least I can take the paint off of them!


----------



## TonyNewman

I left the paint on - gives the tube some character to my eyes - like some scars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You are in for a treat with the NU 6F8Gs in the WA6 - works great, particularly with a neutral-ish rectifier like the Brimar (if you have them - if you don't you should - they are cheap and brilliant).


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> I left the paint on - gives the tube some character to my eyes - like some scars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I bought a few Brimars on your input, and it is a very good tube! Its been in my WA6 since.
 When I took a look at the 6F8G's for the first time today, I thought I received the Easter Edition…it looks like an egg was cracked open over them.


----------



## TonyNewman

Not the prettiest girl in the room, but the sound is glorious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 The NUs can be slightly rough for the first 10 to 20 hours, then settle down. They seem to stabilize around 50 to 80 hours.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Not the prettiest girl in the room, but the sound is glorious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I'm just waiting for my adapters from Glenn, thats why I never even looked at them, because I can't listen too them until then.
 I'll be sure to give them plenty of burn-in, thanks!


----------



## Porteroso

From what I have read, the yellow paint will wear off with use (heat), and was a way to tell which tubes were new, and which were old.
  
 I am with Joseph! Cannot wait for adapters!
  
 Right now listening with the Brimar and some Melz 6H8C, which are extremely good, by the way. Very neutral, maybe too much for my PS500s, but I really do appreciate them. They will stay for future use with a different amp/headphone.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> From what I have read, the yellow paint will wear off with use (heat), and was a way to tell which tubes were new, and which were old.
> 
> I am with Joseph! Cannot wait for adapters!
> 
> Right now listening with the Brimar and some Melz 6H8C, which are extremely good, by the way. Very neutral, maybe too much for my PS500s, but I really do appreciate them. They will stay for future use with a different amp/headphone.


 
 Thanks for the info on the paint.
 I would guess that it may not be too much longer before our adapters arrive.
 As you may have read, I never looked at the 6F8G's until today…now I can't wait too hear them!


----------



## deanorthk

I'm testing right now the WA6SE with my dac2DSD femto... and wahou, it handles the PS1000 really nice, it's dense, rich, no brillance at all, and that's on a non optimised gaming pc with windows 8.1, but still...


----------



## MIKELAP

deanorthk said:


> I'm testing right now the WA6SE with my dac2DSD femto... and wahou, it handles the PS1000 really nice, it's dense, rich, no brillance at all, and that's on a non optimised gaming pc with windows 8.1, but still...


 
 This would be the WYRED4SOUND dac2 DSD with the Femto clock. im thinking of getting the  dac 2 no DSD with my WA22 and SENNS HD800  i presently use them with the Burson Conductor which i like alot with classical, but would the dac 2 be warmer sounding looking for a somewhat different sound signature. Thanks


----------



## deanorthk

aye, it's the W4S dac2 DSD with the femto option. my WA6 sE is stock, no tubes upgrade yet.
 But I've been listening a bit deeper, and especially mumford and sons "babel" album, especially ghost that we know song. and gosh, I'll have a hard time pull back the W4S dac down in my listening room...
 there's not a single brilliance or harshness in the sound, that was surprised me the most, the PS1000 can be sometimes a tirying headphone when badly matched


----------



## warrior1975

Finally received mine today, after it was shipped back because I forgot to put my apartment number on it. Waiting for the other box, has other tubes and power cord. The power cord is the same as a computer one?


----------



## MIKELAP

warrior1975 said:


> Finally received mine today, after it was shipped back because I forgot to put my apartment number on it. Waiting for the other box, has other tubes and power cord. The power cord is the same as a computer one?


 
 I can relate to that lol.


----------



## warrior1975

Lol... Never had a tube amp. Before and I'm dying to hear it, just don't want to damage it. I have plenty of power cords for computers...


----------



## MIKELAP

warrior1975 said:


> Lol... Never had a tube amp. Before and I'm dying to hear it, just don't want to damage it. I have plenty of power cords for computers...


----------



## warrior1975

Works...but at work, not much peace and quiet here right now though. Just took a quick listen. Finally getting some time in... Waiting on some other tubes. Lovely sounds so far, but that's with stock Woo tubes. At work, haven't brought it home yet... 





Don't mind my disaster... Wish it was darker in here. Beautiful amp, using AK240 as my source.


----------



## warrior1975

I received my other tubes... Sophia princess 274b and tronix 6em7. I'm a little confused what does the bigger one do? The 2 smaller ones?


----------



## joseph69

I received the 6F8G adapters for the WA6 from Glenn this afternoon, so figured I'd post some photos of them with the 596 warming up for tonights listening session with the RS-1i's. They're a bit blurry, but they'll do.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> I received the 6F8G adapters for the WA6 from Glenn this afternoon, so figured I'd post some photos of them with the 596 warming up for tonights listening session with the RS-1i's. They're a bit blurry, but they'll do.


 
 Nice pics. Glenn makes great adapters. I have tried several different types of 6F8G adapters and Glenn's are by far the best I had laid hands on.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Nice pics. Glenn makes great adapters. I have tried several different types of 6F8G adapters and Glenn's are by far the best I had laid hands on.


 
 Thanks, but I'm by far not the best photographer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 And yes, Glenn does make some really nice adapters, I use his 596 adapter and prefer it much more over the Woo adapter.
 Can't wait for these tube to get sufficient burn-in too really hear how they sound!


----------



## joseph69

The 6F8G's sound nice too my ears right out of the box.
 I notice they have a bit more power than the 6SN7's.
 I do have a slight hum through the HP's, but I'm sure this will go away after burn-in, or I'll try re-seating the tubes. These are the only tubes I ever had a slight hum with in the WA6.


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> The 6F8G's sound nice too my ears right out of the box.
> I notice they have a bit more power than the 6SN7's.
> I do have a slight hum through the HP's, but I'm sure this will go away after burn-in, or I'll try re-seating the tubes. These are the only tubes I ever had a slight hum with in the WA6.


 
  
 Are you using the National Union 6F8Gs? Mine have been very well behaved in my WA6 - very quiet and lovely SQ.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Are you using the National Union 6F8Gs? Mine have been very well behaved in my WA6 - very quiet and lovely SQ.


 
 Yes, I'm using the NU-6F8G's.
 The sound quality so far is very nice, I have no complaints even without burn-in, so I can't imagine how much better they're going to sound after 50 or so hours.
 Where yours dead quiet from the beginning?


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I'm using the NU-6F8G's.
> The sound quality so far is very nice, I have no complaints even without burn-in, so I can't imagine how much better they're going to sound after 50 or so hours.
> Where yours dead quiet from the beginning?


 
  
 A little noisy for the first 10-20 hours or so. Nothing dramatic. Noise went away after that and the sweet warmth developed further from there. SQ stabilised after 50 to 80 hours (approx).
  
 I really like these tubes - nice combination of detail / extension / warmth. A very good piece of glass.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> A little noisy for the first 10-20 hours or so. Nothing dramatic. Noise went away after that and the sweet warmth developed further from there. SQ stabilised after 50 to 80 hours (approx).
> 
> I really like these tubes - nice combination of detail / extension / warmth. A very good piece of glass.


 
 I figured the noise will go away after some burn-in (I hope). The right channel tube noise seems too be louder than the left, but I'll hold out and see. The tube has some nice bass slam to it already. I thought I had read that there were a few people who had purchased these tubes from tubemazestore and some were bad, no?


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> I figured the noise will go away after some burn-in (I hope). The right channel tube noise seems too be louder than the left, but I'll hold out and see. The tube has some nice bass slam to it already. I thought I had read that there were a few people who had purchased these tubes from tubemazestore and some were bad, no?


 
  
 Only problems I have had were with the NU 6F8G combined with my WA5. In the WA6 and WA22 they are golden.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Only problems I have had were with the NU 6F8G combined with my WA5. In the WA6 and WA22 they are golden.


 
 But you did mean they were noisy in the WA6 for awhile, then quieted down, correct?


----------



## TonyNewman

joseph69 said:


> But you did mean they were noisy in the WA6 for awhile, then quieted down, correct?


 
  
 Correct - first 10-20 hours - then quiet.


----------



## joseph69

tonynewman said:


> Correct - first 10-20 hours - then quiet.


 
 Thank you Tony…I just sent Tubemaze an e-mail letting them know that I am a bit concerned, because I received the tubes 3/24/ but only received the adapters this afternoon 4/15 so it has been some time in which I have the tubes, but couldn't hear them until tonight, so I just wanted to let them know. I'll keep you posted on their reply.
 Thanks again!


----------



## Exacoustatowner

ahzari said:


> Thanks for posting, nice pic . I'm waiting to get my Sophia and 6SN7s to about 60+ hours before I write my review...
> 
> just some initial thoughts, I liked the stock 6DE7 over the 6SN7 right out of the box, but from what I heard from some other head-fi'ers it takes a bit for the 6SN7s to open up (we'll see - hopefully)... I'll include some more detailed comparisons once they get burned in a bit more.
> 
> ...



Oooh pretty!


----------



## joseph69

I've got about 10-hrs or so on the NU-6F8G's and one tube was humming…then the other tube started crackling, so I had issues with both tubes…so I swapped the tubes from the L/R channels and so far there is no crackling in the one tube but the other still has the slight hum which also seems to be less pronounced. Hopefully they'll be OK after more burn-in.


----------



## gefski

joseph69 said:


> I've got about 10-hrs or so on the NU-6F8G's and one tube was humming…then the other tube started crackling, so I had issues with both tubes…so I swapped the tubes from the L/R channels and so far there is no crackling in the one tube but the other still has the slight hum which also seems to be less pronounced. Hopefully they'll be OK after more burn-in.






Some of you folks that do so much tube rolling would get a lot of use from a tube tester. I got my portable Sencore several years ago since I was rolling tubes in multiple power and preamps in my speaker based system. It's not a big elaborate tester for sophisticated tube matching, but gives me a quick look for shorts, grid leakage, and emission so I immediately know if a tube is bad or way out of spec. Then I label my tubes accordingly.

You can still find them on eBay. Make sure it has instructions and (*most valuable*) a booklet with settings for every tube imaginable.


----------



## Stereolab42

gefski said:


> Some of you folks that do so much tube rolling would get a lot of use from a tube tester. I got my portable Sencore several years ago since I was rolling tubes in multiple power and preamps in my speaker based system. It's not a big elaborate tester for sophisticated tube matching, but gives me a quick look for shorts, grid leakage, and emission so I immediately know if a tube is bad or way out of spec. Then I label my tubes accordingly.
> 
> You can still find them on eBay. Make sure it has instructions and (*most valuable*) a booklet with settings for every tube imaginable.


 
  
 Yup, a tube tester is a must. My Triplett 3444 is still going strong. Lucky to have gotten mine much cheaper than what they are now selling for.


----------



## gefski

7n7s arrived today. They are warm, the growler is cold, and it's after 5:00. Let burn-in commence!


----------



## joseph69

Unfortunately it looks like my NU-6F8G's need to go back.
 I have about 40+/-hrs on them now and they seemed to have been getting better, but tonight after letting the WA6 warm up, one of the tubes was humming so loudly through the R channel I had to remove them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Before removing them I had swapped them, but had the same issue with the tube in either channel.
  
 One thing I can say is that these tubes (even with insufficient burn-in) sound exceptionally good! I'm now listening to my
  Sylvania  6SN7 "Bad Boys" and must say the SQ of the 6F8G's are a very noticeable upgrade…I miss them already! 
 These tubes have an exceptional lively mid-range with beautiful detail/clarity/bass/sound-stage with a very full bodied sound overall. *Too my surprise *these could very easily be the best tubes I've heard with the WA6. I'll most probably end up buying another pair of these tubes after replacing this pair. As a matter of fact I'm going to just purchase another pair to be shipped out with the replacements, thats how impressed I a with them…they took the WA6 too a different level in my short listening time with them. Don't get me wrong about the 6SN7's…I do (as we all know) love these tubes, but as I said, I believe the 6F8G's take the WA6 to a different level in SQ.
 Thanks very much to @TonyNewman/@Badas…great call!!!


----------



## DMR14

Hi, I have recently purchased wa6 after reading almost all reviews and comments posted in this forum. I appreciate everyone sharing thoughts and insights of this amp and tube selections. Love this amp so far and figured to join this forum officially.

One question that I cannot seemed to find an answer for is whether letters after tube matters? After reading some nice review on 6SN7's, I have been surveying eBay and I see bunch of letters after 6SN7 like gta, gtb, wt somethimg, and stuff. Does it affect the compatibility to wa6? 

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## Porteroso

It does not affect compatibility, but it does denote differences in manufacture, for the most part. Any 6SN7 will work with the adapter. By the way, the Russian version of that was 6H8C, so when you see the Melz tubes, those are the same as 6SN7.


----------



## DMR14

Great. Thanks!


----------



## Qonmus

I wasn't loving my WA6 as much as I did originally lately. It just wasn't doing it for me sonically, and I was about to sell it. (HD600 exclusively)
  
 Then based on this thread I switched from a Sylvania 5V4GA rectifier to the Brimar. 
  
 It sounds much much better. At least it can keep up with my simple NAD integrated, which was beating it out before to my ears. I might be more of a SS fan really, but I love the tube look and I am starting to enjoy my WA6 a lot more now.
  
 Next up is changing out the driver tubes. I have generic RCA 6DE7 drivers. Where do you all recommend I start?


----------



## warrior1975

I'm about to start venturing into tube rolling, No idea where to start. Saved some suggestions when I first purchased the wa6, have to find them.


----------



## Porteroso

If you are going to stick with the 6DE7 drivers, I know skylab several times has said that the fat bottles sound pretty good, and are very inexpensive to boot. If you want to take it further, you'll need adapters to go to either 6SN7 or 6F8G. Woo makes the 6DE7-->6SN7 adapter, as does Glenn. Glenn will also make a 6DE7-->6F8G adapter. 6SN7-->6F8G adapters are available on ebay, and many of us have found them to be just fine.
  
 As for tubes, once you have access to the 6SN7 tube, start looking into the 6SN7 threads. There is a reference thread with descriptions of almost all the main 6SN7 tubes, very helpful. The best are the Tung Sol round plates, both in 6SN7 and 6F8G. Also, the National Union 6F8G are great. RCA grey glass are pretty good and cheap, I found the Melz 6H8C to be quite good and neutral, if a bit harsh maybe.
  
 There is a whole world out there of driver tubes that work well with the WA6. 7N7 is another tube I wish more people had commented on, those seem to be pretty cheap.
  
 For rectifiers, the rectifier thread by dubstep girl is pretty accurate. You want to start with the Brimar 5Z4G, it is inexpensive and very good. After that, you have to spend big bucks to get any better. Personally, I went for a U52, of which there is quite a bit of variation, but all of them are very good. I am extremely happy. The 596 also has a good supporter base here, though that requires an adapter.


----------



## warrior1975

I was looking into that rectifier, like you stated, seems to be an excellent choice for the money. I also have a sophia rectifier, came with the amp. Also I have another set of those little tubes, 6dr7 (Sylvania and Westinghouse) and Tronix 6em7.


----------



## DMR14

To my ears, I love the sound of 596 and 6fd7 (got from woo audio). I happened to find this gentleman in eBay who sold me a great 596 and it was a game changer for me. Now I am listening 596 and 6sn7 ( Sophia). I should have my brimar 5z4 this week and according to this forum, this should be really good with 6sn7. Will see.
All of the suggestions in this forum have been great although you have to try them to find a "perfect" match for you. I initially got Sophia 274 and I liked the sound with 6dr7 that shipped with wa6. After hearing 596, I think it will stay in the box for a while. 
It has been an unwarranted spending spree for about two three weeks but I am glad to find an ideal sweet sound spot for me. Very happy.

Now I am searching for aftermarket cable for my hd700....


----------



## joseph69

qonmus said:


> I wasn't loving my WA6 as much as I did originally lately. It just wasn't doing it for me sonically, and I was about to sell it.


 
 The WA6 is *my* end game tube amp.
 Without a doubt change the rectifier/driver tube/s and it will make a world of difference.
 As @Porteroso said, try to get your hands on a UE-596 and either some 6SN7/6F8G tubes.
 I use these combos in mine with my RS1i's (exclusivly) and like I said its definitely my end game tube amp. I also have the Brimar which is an excellent tube, especially at its cost. I also enjoy my Sophia Princess too, although there are some who don't care for it, but too each his own.
 Don't give up on the WA6…you need to roll tubes to find the best synergy for your HD-600's!


----------



## Feedbacker

What do you all think are the best tubes for a WA6SE? The Brimar 5Z4G rectifier is doing a splendid job for me, but the rolling options for driver tubes are limited, especially here in the UK.
  
 What say you all?


----------



## joseph69

feedbacker said:


> What do you all think are the best tubes for a WA6SE? The Brimar 5Z4G rectifier is doing a splendid job for me, but the rolling options for driver tubes are limited, especially here in the UK.
> What say you all?


 
 6FD7 "Big Bottle"


----------



## Feedbacker

I'm still a beginner at this stuff! Is the 6FD7 'Big Bottle' the Westinghouse that Woo ship as an optional extra?


----------



## Porteroso

You could ask, but I do not think that Woo ships fat bottles. They would designate them as "fat bottles" if they were. They are actually not so easy to get ahold of anymore. But they do sound good, and you don't need adapters, which is pretty great.


----------



## Feedbacker

porteroso said:


> You could ask, but I do not think that Woo ships fat bottles. They would designate them as "fat bottles" if they were. They are actually not so easy to get ahold of anymore. But they do sound good, and you don't need adapters, which is pretty great.


 

 Thanks - will look around then...
  
 Actually, the Woo website lists:
  
*Drive/Power tube option 2:*
 1 matched pair 6FD7 $52 (2 pcs)
 Clear top, big bottle. 6FD7 is a direct replacement for a 6DE7. Buy and ship independently.
  
 ...which means I've got a pair. Off to roll them in immediately!


----------



## joseph69

feedbacker said:


> Thanks - will look around then...
> Actually, the Woo website lists:
> *Drive/Power tube option 2:*
> 1 matched pair 6FD7 $52 (2 pcs)
> ...


 
 Oh, so you ordered option 2 from Woo when you purchased your amp?
 If so, those are the tubes I was talking about…let us know what you think about them.


----------



## Feedbacker

Yes, I did - sorry I wasn't very clear! I've got the stock 6DE7s, of course, and a pair of Tronix 6EM7s cos they were cheap and I fancied giving them a try. Out of those, the 6FD7s are unquestionably the best, but I just wondered if there was something out there that I was missing out on! Perhaps not!
  
 Love my 6SE, though I am a bit jealous of all you 6 owners with your 6SN7s!


----------



## joseph69

feedbacker said:


> Love my 6SE, though I am a bit jealous of all you 6 owners with your 6SN7s!


 
 Funny, I sold my first WA6 to buy the 6-SE and was disappointed with its sound and tube rolling options, so I sold it and bought another WA6 and couldn't be happier.
  
 BTW, Glenn makes adapters for the 6-SE to accept 6SN7 tubes again…at the time I owned my 6-SE he wasn't making them. So don't be jealous, you can use them in the 6-SE thanks too Glenn.


----------



## Feedbacker

Ah - I though Glenn had stopped making those adapters... Will pm him... Thanks for the info


----------



## joseph69

feedbacker said:


> Ah - I though Glenn had stopped making those adapters... Will pm him... Thanks for the info


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## 3083joe

tonynewman said:


> I'm assuming that this is a happy "_I can't believe I got so much rectifier for so little coin_" surprised and not a "_my fart just turned lumpy_" kind of surprised? :wink_face:



Going to give this a try. 5Z4G! 
Thanks


----------



## Gibsonmac

Looking at getting a wa6se or wa2/22... Anyone know how the 6se compares to the Schiit lyr2? I think my lyr2 is ok, but I'm not all that happy with its bass extension I guess.


----------



## Stereolab42

gibsonmac said:


> Looking at getting a wa6se or wa2/22... Anyone know how the 6se compares to the Schiit lyr2? I think my lyr2 is ok, but I'm not all that happy with its bass extension I guess.


 
  
 I own both, the Lyr 2 is really nice but is a hybrid amp; if you like the tube sound you really want all tubes (and that costs more).


----------



## Gibsonmac

How noisy is the wa6se? Compared to the lyr?


----------



## Stereolab42

gibsonmac said:


> How noisy is the wa6se? Compared to the lyr?


 
  
 Both are black as ink.


----------



## Gibsonmac

How does the wa6se sound at lower volumes? Is it the kind of amp that really only shines when pushed?

Also, does the HE6 pair well with the wa6se?


----------



## FiveYears

Wood stand and rubber feet?  Yikes, dude.  You're losing detail. 
  
 But the beer looks great.
  
 Try a Symposium shelf with no feet, like so.  You'll be amazed:
  
  
  

  
  
 BTW, I have no connection to Symposium.  In fact, my base is actually a clone.
  
 Peace from Japan.


----------



## 3083joe

feedbacker said:


> Yes, I did - sorry I wasn't very clear! I've got the stock 6DE7s, of course, and a pair of Tronix 6EM7s cos they were cheap and I fancied giving them a try. Out of those, the 6FD7s are unquestionably the best, but I just wondered if there was something out there that I was missing out on! Perhaps not!
> 
> Love my 6SE, though I am a bit jealous of all you 6 owners with your 6SN7s!



Need to try 6f8s


----------



## 3083joe

fiveyears said:


> Wood stand and rubber feet?  Yikes, dude.  You're losing detail.
> 
> But the beer looks great.
> 
> ...


 

 ????


----------



## FiveYears

gefski said:


> 7n7s arrived today. They are warm, the growler is cold, and it's after 5:00. Let burn-in commence!


 
  Wood stand and rubber feet?  Yikes, dude.  You're losing detail. 
  
 But the beer looks great.
  
 Try a Symposium shelf with no feet, like so.  You'll be amazed:
  
  
  

  
  
 BTW, I have no connection to Symposium.  In fact, my base is actually a clone.
  
 Peace from Japan. 

ReplyQuote Multi


----------



## Andreaseb

Hello! Been reading through the thread the last couple of days and I'm looking for the 6FD7 driver tubes. What do you think is the best place to order them from?
 I've been looking at the Woo website and he sells matched pairs. Maybe a little expensive but is this a good source for the 6FD7's?


----------



## 3083joe

andreaseb said:


> Hello! Been reading through the thread the last couple of days and I'm looking for the 6FD7 driver tubes. What do you think is the best place to order them from?
> I've been looking at the Woo website and he sells matched pairs. Maybe a little expensive but is this a good source for the 6FD7's?



eBay is your best bet, imo
But tubes are costly. 
$50 a pair is really a decent price.


----------



## Andreaseb

Thanks, any specific brands that are better than others? No need for a matched pair right?
 Woo Audio sells matched pairs, big bottle for $52, maybe that's a pretty good deal after all.
 Anyone knows if he sells NOS or new producion?


----------



## 3083joe

andreaseb said:


> Thanks, any specific brands that are better than others? No need for a matched pair right?
> Woo Audio sells matched pairs, big bottle for $52, maybe that's a pretty good deal after all.
> Anyone knows if he sells NOS or new producion?



Most all Woo audios are "new production"
I would look into NOS, maybe rcas but you might want to get adapters made to go to 6SN7 much better tubes or even 6f8g adapters which is the top driver tubes to use. Imo.


----------



## Andreaseb

Will the 6SN7 work well in the WA6-SE too?


----------



## 3083joe

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DdsZyTx3CJv9_cG9kVdCGZap-AldiTsvuY4Ms1K_p3k/pub?hl=en&output=html


----------



## 3083joe

andreaseb said:


> Will the 6SN7 work well in the WA6-SE too?



There's you a list. 
But yes. And a few others with adapters. Like the 6f8g/6c8g


----------



## Andreaseb

Thanks for the help. Just had a look at the compatibility chart. It says "for WA6 only, with adapter."
 So I guess not for the WA6-SE? But apart from the 6SN7, the 6FD7 seems to be a good choice. Any other tubes that would be better for the WA6-SE?


----------



## 3083joe

andreaseb said:


> Thanks for the help. Just had a look at the compatibility chart. It says "for WA6 only, with adapter."
> So I guess not for the WA6-SE? But apart from the 6SN7, the 6FD7 seems to be a good choice. Any other tubes that would be better for the WA6-SE?



Pretty sure 6f8g will work on wa6se with Glenn's adapters (best driver imo)
Brimar 5z4 are the best (or one of the best) rectifiers. 
That's what I use on wa6 have tried most everything.


----------



## 3083joe

andreaseb said:


> Thanks for the help. Just had a look at the compatibility chart. It says "for WA6 only, with adapter."
> So I guess not for the WA6-SE? But apart from the 6SN7, the 6FD7 seems to be a good choice. Any other tubes that would be better for the WA6-SE?


 

 This is the man when it come to Adapters and how to get Tubes to work 
http://www.head-fi.org/u/158007/2359glenn


----------



## Andreaseb

3083joe said:


> This is the man when it come to Adapters and how to get Tubes to work
> http://www.head-fi.org/u/158007/2359glenn


 

 Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Qonmus

Anyone have some closed headphone recommendations that pair well with the WA6?
  
 I have the 6SN7 adapters and am willing to try out different tubes if necessary.
  
 I have been thinking about picking up some high-impedance DT770s, which I think might pair well. It seems a lot of closed headphones are very low impedance, which I don't think will match very well with the WA6, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## warrior1975

I have Fostex th900 and it pairs very well. They are 25 ohm.


----------



## joseph69

Tonight for the first time I'm using the Brimar 5Z4G with the NU-6F8G's in the WA6 > RS1i and right from the start the WA6 is dead quiet! When I use the UE-596 with the NU-6F8G's I have a very slight hum from the NU-6F8G driver/power tubes…I guess the latter have a slight interference with each other?


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Tonight for the first time I'm using the Brimar 5Z4G with the NU-6F8G's in the WA6 > RS1i and right from the start the WA6 is dead quiet! When I use the UE-596 with the NU-6F8G's I have a very slight hum from the NU-6F8G driver/power tubes…I guess the latter have a slight interference with each other?


 What were you listening to pray tell?


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> What were you listening to pray tell?


 





 Are you OK?


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> :confused_face_2:
> Are you OK?


 joseph, yes I'm okay. Just a little tired from caring for our new music lover. Her name is Ada Susanne, and we couldn't be happier. No I was just wondering wether you used your new tube combo with classical, jazz, blues, or the much maligned of late, owing to the recent for some negative perception of the "Battle Flag of Lee's Army of Northern Virginia", southern rock?


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> joseph, yes I'm okay. Just a little tired from caring for our new music lover. Her name is Ada Susanne, and we couldn't be happier. No I was just wondering wether you used your new tube combo with classical, jazz, blues, or the much maligned of late, owing to the recent for some negative perception of the "Battle Flag of Lee's Army of Northern Virginia", southern rock?


 
 Is that Grada??? 
 Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl Ada!  
 I was actually listening to some 70's Hits with the Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G's and the WA6 was dead quiet…but with the UE-596/NU-6F8G there is a faint hum through the drivers (nothing serious) but I just found this unusual…I guess there's some interference between the latter of the two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 Future Grado girl!


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Is that Grada???
> Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl Ada!
> I was actually listening to some 70's Hits with the Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G's and the WA6 was dead quiet…but with the UE-596/NU-6F8G there is a faint hum through the drivers (nothing serious) but I just found this unusual…I guess there's some interference between the latter of the two.
> 
> ...


Well thank you my friend. I really don't have any idea how this could have happened. Little Ada is a joyous gift and a wonderful blessing. We named her Ada after my maternal grandmother and my younger sister. She's still a bit young for hp listening, but it won't be a long time before she's ready. I've noticed some slight humming when using different tube combos in my WA6 as well, mostly when I'm trying some 6SN7 variants,


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> Well thank you my friend. I really don't have any idea how this could have happened. Little Ada is a joyous gift and a wonderful blessing. We named her Ada after my maternal grandmother and my younger sister. She's still a bit young for hp listening, but it won't be a long time before she's ready. I've noticed some slight humming when using different tube combos in my WA6 as well, mostly when I'm trying some 6SN7 variants,


 
 Your welcome.
 I've never had any issues with any 6SN7's…and I have plenty which I have used in the WA6.


----------



## Gibsonmac

Does anyone know of a source for USAF596 tubes?


----------



## 3083joe

gibsonmac said:


> Does anyone know of a source for USAF596 tubes?



I have on for sale on eBay.


----------



## jvalvano

Last month I received a WA6 from the family for my birthday. I had been reading this thread for a while and already had a Brimar 5z4g on hand. The amp sounded nice and I was enjoying it. Decided to get the adapters for 6SN7 and got a pair of EH's. It sounded better than stock tubes but I wasn't blown away. I just chalked that up to, 'well that's just headphones. It's not going to be as enjoyable as my main rig.' Then decided to give an NOS 6SN7 a try. I got a pair of Sylvania VT 231 JAN 6Sn7GT's from Brent at Audiotubes. After a little burn in I am completely blown away by these tubes. The WA6 now sounds like a truly amazing amp with the HD650s I'm using. Now after the kids go to bed I look forward to some listening with cans. The Sylvania's were a little pricey but I am completely satisfied with them and hope to get many hours of listening pleasure. Compared to the stock tubes it's like listening to a completely different amp with the tube compliment I'm using. (I guess it is a different amp). 

Anyway, this thread and the 6SN7 thread were very helpful in getting the best out of the WA6. I'm really happy with this amp!


----------



## joseph69

jvalvano said:


> Last month I received a WA6 from the family for my birthday. Then decided to give an NOS *6SN7 a try. I got a pair of Sylvania VT 231 JAN 6Sn7GT's* from Brent at Audiotubes. After a little burn in I am completely blown away by these tubes.


 
 Congratulations on the WA6.
 I happen to really enjoy different variants of Sylvania 6SN7's and enjoy the ones you mentioned above.


----------



## Lavakugel

Anyone a clue if the wa6 can drive hd600 and lcd3s? How do they sound?


----------



## joseph69

lavakugel said:


> Anyone a clue if the wa6 can drive hd600 and lcd3s? How do they sound?


 
 8-600 Ohms.
 8-300 on LO gain.
 300-600 on HI gain.


----------



## 3083joe

lavakugel said:


> Anyone a clue if the wa6 can drive hd600 and lcd3s? How do they sound?



As for HD 600s it can definitely push them and they sound real good


----------



## Gibsonmac

lavakugel said:


> Anyone a clue if the wa6 can drive hd600 and lcd3s? How do they sound?


Very good with each. The stock tubes are very underwhelming imho, but it is very responsive to rolling, and you don't have to spend a ton of money on tubes to get phenomenal sound.


----------



## Gibsonmac

Really liking the 6gl7 and mighty 596 combo right now. So much more power than the stock tubes. I think 6f8g will be next for me, wires sticking out of everywhere.


----------



## JohnBal

I am expecting delivery of a used wa6 this afternoon. I wonder if there is a way to tell the vintage of the amp by serial or build or something. I e-mailed the serial # to Woo 2 days ago and still have not gotten a response yet. I just wonder if there is a way to tell if my "New to me" amp has the PDPS or not. I already have a Brimar 5z4g recitfier waiting to go in and also a pair of Tung Sol 6f8g as soon as Glenn's adapters arrive. So on the tube front, I think I am set for a while. Just curious about the PDPS.


----------



## 3083joe

johnbal said:


> I am expecting delivery of a used wa6 this afternoon. I wonder if there is a way to tell the vintage of the amp by serial or build or something. I e-mailed the serial # to Woo 2 days ago and still have not gotten a response yet. I just wonder if there is a way to tell if my "New to me" amp has the PDPS or not. I already have a Brimar 5z4g recitfier waiting to go in and also a pair of Tung Sol 6f8g as soon as Glenn's adapters arrive. So on the tube front, I think I am set for a while. Just curious about the PDPS.


 

 Good question, Woo is normally quick to respond
 Those are good tubes to use love them in mine
 6f8's are hard to beat


----------



## HiFiGuy528

johnbal said:


> I am expecting delivery of a used wa6 this afternoon. I wonder if there is a way to tell the vintage of the amp by serial or build or something. I e-mailed the serial # to Woo 2 days ago and still have not gotten a response yet. I just wonder if there is a way to tell if my "New to me" amp has the PDPS or not. I already have a Brimar 5z4g recitfier waiting to go in and also a pair of Tung Sol 6f8g as soon as Glenn's adapters arrive. So on the tube front, I think I am set for a while. Just curious about the PDPS.


 
  
 did you email to info@wooaudio.com?  We normally respond within 24 hrs. unless we're at a trade show.  I don't see your inquiry in our Inbox.
  
 2009 and later units have PDPS as standard build.


----------



## JohnBal

hifiguy528 said:


> did you email to info@wooaudio.com?  We normally respond within 24 hrs. unless we're at a trade show.  I don't see your inquiry in our Inbox.
> 
> 2009 and later units have PDPS as standard build.


 
 Yes, I sent it to the info@wooaudio.com, I'll send it again.  Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## JohnBal

3083joe said:


> Good question, Woo is normally quick to respond
> Those are good tubes to use love them in mine
> 6f8's are hard to beat


 
 I really am looking forward to receiving the amp. I'll update with impressions later.


----------



## 3083joe

johnbal said:


> I really am looking forward to receiving the amp. I'll update with impressions later.


 

 It is an excellent amp, Have had mine for 3 months and i love it! for the price you really can't beat it!
 I use Brimar 5r4 (or Brimar U52) and Tung Sol 6f8g (or 6c8g) and can't get any better IMO with this amp
 My HD700 sound wonderful with it
 You will love it


----------



## Lavakugel

3083joe said:


> It is an excellent amp, Have had mine for 3 months and i love it! for the price you really can't beat it!
> I use Brimar 5r4 (or Brimar U52) and Tung Sol 6f8g (or 6c8g) and can't get any better IMO with this amp
> My HD700 sound wonderful with it
> You will love it


 

 I assume Brimar 5r4 and Tung Sol 8f8g are endgame? Where to buy?
  
 Do I need a adapter for that?


----------



## 3083joe

lavakugel said:


> I assume Brimar 5r4 and Tung Sol 8f8g are endgame? Where to buy?
> 
> Do I need a adapter for that?



 I really enjoy the 5r4, but I just ordered a fat bottle GZ37. I also like the u52. As for the 6F8 it's pretty much end game for me. The best drivers I've used. And I like the ts. As for an adapter yes you will need it for them. But 2359glenn can take care of you. 
Below is a review of all the 6f8gs


----------



## DMR14

Always great information that I can enjoy here. I have been using a combo of 596 and 6FD8 for a while and am ready to try a different set. I pm Glenn for 6f8g adapters for Wa6..would like to test it out with brimar 5z4. Some said it is a bit noisy with 596 but I may not hear the (cause I am not a audiophile..haha). Been wanting to get my hands on 6f8g tubes and I am almost ready....... diapers and formula basically blitzed me for a while...


----------



## chalkie181

Hello from Sydney Australia! 

Just bought my first tube amp (WA6) to pair with my beautiful ClearAudio Concept TT  Decided to go with the EL-8s, Sophia Princess and the 6GL7s from Woo. 

So far been chilling to my favourite Zeppelin and Floyd LPs, and also gone to my BB King and Stevie Ray standards. Very impressed so far. I also just went through the new "Infinite" Doors box set which is just unreal. Mr Morrsions vocals have never sounded so hauntingly clear and powerful (like he is in the room with me!) 

It's 3AM and I've been going 3 hours straight haha still time for some Steely Dan....


----------



## abvolt

very cool, congrats on your woo amp..


----------



## chalkie181

Thanks. To be honest I was thinking I made the wrong choice by not going for the SE...but I think for my relatively low impedance cans the WA is fine.

Can I ask what is the biggest difference sonically between the 6SN7GT and 6GL7s? Also can tubes actually impact how loud the AMP can go?


----------



## Gibsonmac

3083joe said:


> I really enjoy the 5r4, but I just ordered a fat bottle GZ37. I also like the u52. As for the 6F8 it's pretty much end game for me. The best drivers I've used. And I like the ts. As for an adapter yes you will need it for them. But 2359glenn can take care of you.
> Below is a review of all the 6f8gs


Fat bottle! I've been looking for one, have only found skinny ones though. If you decide to move on from it, let me know


----------



## joseph69

chalkie181 said:


> Thanks. To be honest I was thinking I made the wrong choice by not going for the SE...but I think for my relatively low impedance cans the WA is fine.
> 
> Can I ask what is the biggest difference sonically between the 6SN7GT and 6GL7s? Also can tubes actually impact how loud the AMP can go?


 
 The WA6 is an excellent amp…you didn't make any mistake by not getting the SE.
 The WA6 has more tube rolling options than the SE. Now… do your self a favor and with the money you saved buying the WA6, order a Brimar 5Z4G rectifier tube and NU-6F8G drive/power tubes and let us know if you think you made a mistake. You'll need an adapter for the 6F8G's which I recommend purchasing from @2359glenn


----------



## 3083joe

gibsonmac said:


> Fat bottle! I've been looking for one, have only found skinny ones though. If you decide to move on from it, let me know



Will do


----------



## chalkie181

> he WA6 is an excellent amp…you didn't make any mistake by not getting the SE.
> The WA6 has more tube rolling options than the SE. Now… do your self a favor and with the money you saved buying the WA6, order a Brimar 5Z4G rectifier tube and NU-6F8G drive/power tubes and let us know if you think you made a mistake. You'll need an adapter for the 6F8G's which I recommend purchasing from @2359glenn


 
 Good advice. 
  
 Will look into it when I have more funds as I already bought the Sophia Princess and 6GL7s. I already bought 2 adapters from Woo for these, would I need another adapter for the 6F8G's?


----------



## joseph69

chalkie181 said:


> Good advice.
> Will look into it when I have more funds as I already bought the Sophia Princess and 6GL7s. I already bought 2 adapters from Woo for these, would I need another adapter for the 6F8G's?


 
 Yes, you would need 6DE7>6F8G adapters which I recommend purchasing from @2359glenn . When your ready just send him a PM.


----------



## Gibsonmac

Hey, the WE422a is compatible with the 6SE right, and its just plug'n'play?


----------



## 3083joe

Excellent album


----------



## 3083joe

gibsonmac said:


> Hey, the WE422a is compatible with the 6SE right, and its just plug'n'play?



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DdsZyTx3CJv9_cG9kVdCGZap-AldiTsvuY4Ms1K_p3k/pub?hl=en&output=html


----------



## copajohn

There are a number of great Art Pepper albums.  That one is very good.


----------



## Lavakugel

Anybody compared woo wa6-se with zana deux?


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Got my WA6 coming in tomorrow afternoon! Will post again when it arrives.


----------



## joseph69

koalakaiser said:


> Got my WA6 coming in tomorrow afternoon! Will post again when it arrives.


 
 Congratulations, your going to love it…well at least I do!


----------



## bpcans

koalakaiser said:


> Got my WA6 coming in tomorrow afternoon! Will post again when it arrives.


Way to go sir. Congrats. The WA6 is a fantastic amp.


----------



## 3083joe

koalakaiser said:


> Got my WA6 coming in tomorrow afternoon! Will post again when it arrives.



Congrats. Awesome amp. Brimar rectifier and 6f8g drivers and you will not look back.


----------



## KoalaKaiser

What power cord did you go with? Audio Advisor decided to give me expedited shipping for no cost, I requested free shipping which is 7-10 days but out of no where the tracking number said it's arriving in two days. So I didn't have time to pick out and buy a power cord online, just going to run to the radio shack for a cheap one for now so I have it to use when it comes in tomorrow.


----------



## 3083joe

koalakaiser said:


> What power cord did you go with? Audio Advisor decided to give me expedited shipping for no cost, I requested free shipping which is 7-10 days but out of no where the tracking number said it's arriving in two days. So I didn't have time to pick out and buy a power cord online, just going to run to the radio shack for a cheap one for now so I have it to use when it comes in tomorrow.


 

 Curious that myself
@KoalaKaiser which did you get?


----------



## KoalaKaiser

3083joe said:


> Curious that myself
> @KoalaKaiser which did you get?


 
 Didn't get one just yet, I was hoping on having that full week to get my amp in but they bumped it up to 2 day shipping for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I didn't have enough time to search for one.


----------



## KoalaKaiser

3083joe said:


> Curious that myself
> @KoalaKaiser which did you get?


 
 Decided to use a PC power cord I found at my dad's place, save a few bucks for now. Finally came in, using the stock tubes since I'm going to need to save up to buy some new stuff again.


----------



## MIKELAP

Once i bought an amp and as a bonus they gave me a DHLABS power chord what i can say is dont waist your money on a boutique power chord to me there was no difference i needed one not to long ago paid $15.00 and it works great .


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Yeah my plan is just to buy something durable. I'm not into the whole magical, voodoo type stuff. I spend money on something that can last a good thrashing. (not saying I'm going to be going out using it as a weapon or anything.)


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Also for anyone interested I'm taking temperature readings with a infrared thermometer just for the hell of it.
 These are all done with stock tubes and 2 hours of being on.
  
 Everything is done in Fahrenheit 
 Top of rectifier tube is 206.6, middle is 186.5, bottom is 151.1
 Top of driver tube is 301.1, middle is 246.6, bottom is 124.3
 The heat sink is at 91.2
 Bonus: Volume knob is 87.8


----------



## chalkie181

Wow. I've had my AMP and EL-8s for a few weeks now and I drastically underestimated the change sonically that occurs through breaking these babies in!!! Honestly everything is starting to open up...Just went through my 45rpm Dave Brubeck Take Five and I can almost FEEL the music...if that makes any sense. Not much point to this post just wanted to let any new purchasers out there know that this baby gets better with every hour


----------



## CanadianMaestro

koalakaiser said:


> Got my WA6 coming in tomorrow afternoon! Will post again when it arrives.


 

 It's a gem. Enjoy!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

koalakaiser said:


> What power cord did you go with? Audio Advisor decided to give me expedited shipping for no cost, I requested free shipping which is 7-10 days but out of no where the tracking number said it's arriving in two days. So I didn't have time to pick out and buy a power cord online, just going to run to the radio shack for a cheap one for now so I have it to use when it comes in tomorrow.


 

 I had a Shunyata Venom-3s modified with new plugs/IEC. Sonarquest transparent pure copper with silver plating directly on top of the copper + blade. Killer sound improvement. No solder, compression contacts inside the plug and IEC. With power cords, the plug metal (pure copper/silver plating) and no solder make all the difference, in my experiences, with my floor system and also with HP amps. Night and day sometimes.


----------



## bpcans

canadianmaestro said:


> I had a Shunyata Venom-3s modified with new plugs/IEC. Sonarquest transparent pure copper with silver plating directly on top of the copper + blade. Killer sound improvement. No solder, compression contacts inside the plug and IEC. With power cords, the plug metal (pure copper/silver plating) and no solder make all the difference, in my experiences, with my floor system and also with HP amps. Night and day sometimes.


CanadianMaestro, nice power cable sir. Unlike other members here who would beg to differ, I personally believe that upgrading my power cord and USB cables made a difference in how my hp system sounds. It's not that the music sounded better, but for me it was in the blackness, as in the absents of my perceived background noise, in the sonic floor, if that makes any sense.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bpcans said:


> CanadianMaestro, nice power cable sir. Unlike other members here who would beg to differ, I personally believe that upgrading my power cord and USB cables made a difference in how my hp system sounds. It's not that the music sounded better, but for me it was in the blackness, as in the absents of my perceived background noise, in the sonic floor, if that makes any sense.


 

 Makes perfect sense, bp. Clean power = greater transparency, better dynamics,  more musicality.
 I no longer do computer music, so can't comment on USB, although I do use an inexpensive Furutech Formula-2 for my Brayston BDP-1/USB hub connection. It's sufficient get the data to and from, intact.
  
 imo.


----------



## KoalaKaiser

canadianmaestro said:


> It's a gem. Enjoy!


 
 I will! Thanks! Also for everyone, what rectifier tube did you guys choose to swap out? From searching across the net it seems like a unanimous decision to get rid of the stock one.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

It's funny, I haven't switched to any other than stocks. Not a tube-roller I guess.


----------



## bfreedma

koalakaiser said:


> canadianmaestro said:
> 
> 
> > It's a gem. Enjoy!
> ...




The Brimar tube is a popular choice for a reasonably priced tube. I slightly prefer the 596 but it's quite a bit more expensive and harder to find. I had a good buying experience with Langrex when I picked up a few of the Brimar rectifiers.


----------



## KoalaKaiser

bfreedma said:


> The Brimar tube is a popular choice for a reasonably priced tube. I slightly prefer the 596 but it's quite a bit more expensive and harder to find. I had a good buying experience with Langrex when I picked up a few of the Brimar rectifiers.


 
 Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## 3083joe

koalakaiser said:


> I will! Thanks! Also for everyone, what rectifier tube did you guys choose to swap out? From searching across the net it seems like a unanimous decision to get rid of the stock one.



Gz37, u52 or brimar 5r4


----------



## KoalaKaiser

3083joe said:


> Gz37, u52 or brimar 5r4


 
 Also sorry for being a total knob at this, but where do you guys buy your tubes from? I'm going through eBay and have no idea what I'm doing. Is it pretty much just take a shot with the sellers that have high ratings?


----------



## MIKELAP

koalakaiser said:


> 3083joe said:
> 
> 
> > Gz37, u52 or brimar 5r4
> ...


 

 There's LANGREX in England  http://www.langrex.co.uk/   check out common valve section


----------



## 3083joe

koalakaiser said:


> Also sorry for being a total knob at this, but where do you guys buy your tubes from? I'm going through eBay and have no idea what I'm doing. Is it pretty much just take a shot with the sellers that have high ratings?



eBay can really be a good source but have to make sure you know what they look like and check feedback.


----------



## 3083joe

Just an FYI
If you like the 596 try the RK-60 
It's very similar and more than half the price.
Very very impressed


----------



## joseph69

3083joe said:


> Just an FYI
> If you like the 596 try the RK-60
> It's very similar and more than half the price.
> Very very impressed


 
 Does it use the same adapter as the "595"


----------



## 3083joe

joseph69 said:


> Does it use the same adapter as the "595"



No. Same base but plugs on top like the 6f8g 
Glenn can make it for you.


----------



## MIKELAP

joseph69 said:


> 3083joe said:
> 
> 
> > Just an FYI
> ...


 


  


joseph69 said:


> 3083joe said:
> 
> 
> > Just an FYI
> ...


----------



## 3083joe

joseph69 said:


> Does it use the same adapter as the "595"


----------



## joseph69

3083joe said:


> No. Same base but plugs on top like the 6f8g
> Glenn can make it for you.


 
 I didn't take notice in the photo that the adapter was like the 6F8G…dumb question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
 Quote:

 Thank for the photo.


----------



## MIKELAP

joseph69 said:


> 3083joe said:
> 
> 
> > No. Same base but plugs on top like the 6f8g
> ...


 

 You know what they say :


----------



## Lavakugel

Did anybody try wa6 with auralic vega dac? Good combo?


----------



## 3083joe

Probably a dumb question but does the Mullard ecc32 plug and play with 6sn7 adapter in wa6?
Tia


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Just ordered me a Brimar 5Z4GY from Langrex. Anyone know how long the shipping takes from these guys to the USA on average?


----------



## bfreedma

koalakaiser said:


> Just ordered me a Brimar 5Z4GY from Langrex. Anyone know how long the shipping takes from these guys to the USA on average?




Both of my orders too about one week. Don't be concerned that there isn't a shipping confirmation or tracking info as Langrex doesn't provide those. Or at least they didn't when I ordered.


----------



## KoalaKaiser

bfreedma said:


> Both of my orders too about one week. Don't be concerned that there isn't a shipping confirmation or tracking info as Langrex doesn't provide those. Or at least they didn't when I ordered.


 
 Gotcha. Thanks for the reply. Now off to find some more tubes to load up on.


----------



## 3083joe

koalakaiser said:


> Just ordered me a Brimar 5Z4GY from Langrex. Anyone know how long the shipping takes from these guys to the USA on average?



About a week


----------



## Gibsonmac

Got ahold of a we422a last week, I am so blown away, the snipit dubstep girl wrote on the rectifier page is pretty spot on.


----------



## 3083joe

gibsonmac said:


> Got ahold of a we422a last week, I am so blown away, the snipit dubstep girl wrote on the rectifier page is pretty spot on.



Use it in a wa6?


----------



## MIKELAP

3083joe said:


> Probably a dumb question but does the Mullard ecc32 plug and play with 6sn7 adapter in wa6?
> Tia


 
 That's a good question I can use them with my WA22 but i dont see the ECC32 in  the driver section for the WA6. A good question for Woo Audio .


----------



## Gibsonmac

3083joe said:


> Use it in a wa6?


 Yep, sounds pretty killer.


----------



## 3083joe

Might make the jump then.


----------



## 3083joe

Can someone please help me? Will the Mullard ecc32 drop in to the Wa6 with the normal 6Sn7adapter?
Or another adapter or will it not work at all?


----------



## joseph69

3083joe said:


> Can someone please help me? Will the Mullard ecc32 drop in to the Wa6 with the normal 6Sn7adapter?
> Or another adapter or will it not work at all?


 
 I see nothing stating anything about using the ECC32 with the ( CLICK: WA6 on Woo's Tube Compatibility Chart) Just trying to help you out.


----------



## 3083joe

joseph69 said:


> I see nothing stating anything about using the ECC32 with the [COLOR=FF0000]( CLICK: WA6 on Woo's Tube Compatibility Chart)[/COLOR] Just trying to help you out.



True but there isn't 6f8g on there either and they work great in wa6


----------



## Gibsonmac

I would probably talk to Glenn about that one. I know the ecc32 draws more current than a 6sn7, so they are not normally a 'drop in' replacement, but some components are designed to be able to handle it. 

some tube compatibility info from woo isn't exactly accurate, it's not technically wrong either, but you do not generally get complete answers from them. For instance the 6f8g, technically no it's not compatible with the 6 series amps, but with an adapter it works just fine, even with the SE.


----------



## 3083joe

gibsonmac said:


> I would probably talk to Glenn about that one. I know the ecc32 draws more current than a 6sn7, so they are not normally a 'drop in' replacement, but some components are designed to be able to handle it.
> 
> some tube compatibility info from woo isn't exactly accurate, it's not technically wrong either, but you do not generally get complete answers from them. For instance the 6f8g, technically no it's not compatible with the 6 series amps, but with an adapter it works just fine, even with the SE.



Thanks. I'll reach out to 2359glenn


----------



## 3083joe

So if anybody wants to know, Glen confirmed that the ECC32 should work with the Wa6 and the 6SN7 adapters.


----------



## 3083joe

Excellent album. 
#strayhorn & #hodges


----------



## bpcans

3083joe said:


> Excellent album.
> #strayhorn & #hodges


+1


----------



## JohnBal

So far, really enjoying the WA6 with my Beyer T90's. Moving up from my Darkvoice 336i, I notice more drive and detail. That was expected, of course, being output transformer coupled and all. But what I didn't expect, was that the smoothness of the OTL Darkvoice was still there. I bought the Woo used, and it arrived with a Russian rectifier and a pair of GE 6FD7's. I had a Brimar 5z4g and a Hytron 5aw4 rectifier waiting in the wings along with a pair of TungSol 6F8G's as well. I decided to listen for a while with the supplied tubes. What I heard was surprisingly like the Darkvoice! Nice enough tone, but not as dynamic as I had expected. So, out went the Russian rectifier, and in went the Brimar. Now we're talking. Deep bass, drive, dynamics all improved. Smooth top end, but does not seem to be missing any obvious details. Deep, wide soundstage. Beautiful midrange. Voices sound terrific. But I have the 5aw4 sitting around, so I had to try that of course. What a nice tube that is. More drive and dynamics than the Brimar. Bass as deep, but faster. Highs more extended, but not quite as smooth as the Brimar. Not always a bad thing. Midrange, maybe not as smooth as the Brit tube, but still detailed as all get out. So far, loving this amp! My 6F8G adapters are due in today. So more to come later.


----------



## 3083joe

Highly recommend this rectifier
 http://tubeworldexpress.com/products/1641-rectifier
 Very close to the 596!!!
 Also Woo audio got back to me also on the ecc32 Drivers
  
 "Hi Joe,
  
 Hope you had a lovely weekend.  The ECC32 is similar to 6SN7 so it will work on WA6 with 6SN7 —> 6DE7 adaptors.  see attached pic.  The cost for the adaptor is $80 pair + $5 shipping within CONUS.
  
 To order, please send a Pay Pal payment to orders@wooaudio.com and reference the following in the “Add a Note” section.
  
*“6SN7 —> 6DE7 adaptor for WA6"*
  
 Thank you for choosing Woo Audio.  Please don’t hesitate to call or email us if you have additional questions or concerns using your Woo Audio product.  We’re here to help.  "


----------



## bpcans

@3083joe, the R-K 60 looks similar in construction to the 596, but does it sound as good?


----------



## 3083joe

bpcans said:


> @3083joe, the R-K 60 looks similar in construction to the 596, but does it sound as good?



Very Similar. I like it better because it seems a little bit warmer on mids/voices. 

 Dubstep girls review of them
 "Made by Raytheon (and also General Electronics as well as a few others), this tube is similar to the 596 and the 5U4G/5U4GB. Construction is similar but instead of little pins sticking out, its buttons. Like the 596, this tube is a very solid performer and it really doesn't do anything wrong. Bass extension is slightly less but similar. Treble is smooth, clean, and extended at the same time. The midrange is slightly warmer than the 596 but remains somewhat the same. Soundstage and imaging are above average and while not amazing and holographic, are decent. Tone and timbre are nice and tubey with a euphonic warmth. Clarity and detail are good as well as transparency. There is a little bit of grain at times since the decay isn't as liquid or clean as with the more expensive tubes, but there isn't any hardness or grit as you would find with lesser tubes of this price. Resolution is above average but not the best. Bass texture could be slightly better as well as midrange detail, the warmth kind of takes away from it. This tube isn't overly lush like the GZ37 or even the EML, but its more than the 596. A nice tube overall especially for the price. This tube is getting rarer but prices are still under $40 per tube (sometimes even 10-15$ per tube!) and it is easier to find than the 596. A great bargain tube and certainly better than most! Comes close to 596 performance and some might even prefer this tube over it."


----------



## joseph69

3083joe said:


> Very Similar. I like it better because it seems a little bit warmer on mids/voices.


 
 Thanks for the thorough description of the R-K60…good to have another choice of rectifier tube for the WA6.


----------



## MIKELAP

Almost as good as a 596 ($150.00-$200.00) for peannuts  ($10.00 $15.00)for an RK60 tube , got a bunch of those , with Glenn's RK60 adapter of course


----------



## 3083joe

mikelap said:


> Almost as good as a 596 ($150.00-$200.00) for peannuts  ($10.00 $15.00)for an RK60 tube , got a bunch of those , with Glenn's RK60 adapter of course



Yes sir.


----------



## Lavakugel

Anybody heard wa6 with auralic vega dac? Good combo?


----------



## 3083joe

I personally have not but I hear the rega dac is wonderful with woo audio. 
I also love my pro-ject box dac rs


----------



## joseph69

3083joe said:


> I personally have not but I hear the rega dac is wonderful with woo audio.
> I also love my pro-ject box dac rs


 
 I use the WA6>Rega DAC…very smooth (analog like sound) with very nicely extended micro detail in the sound-stage. I like it!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

#WooAudioStories
  
 “I am simply loving the headphone amp.  As you might know, it drives the Hifiman HE5 headphones as easily as a pair of earbuds.  And the sound?  Absolutely fantastic.  How so?  I switched from the (well regarded) Burson Soloist, which did a fine job in its own right, but the tube “timbre”, fullness, liquidity and sense of emotion, not to mention clarity of upper register tones and harmonics (yet with full, dynamic, tight bass) made the WA6 SE a clear winner and easy choice.  
  
 I am a long time musician (Master’s Degree in Performance) so the sound of real instruments in close proximity, and in a studio setting, is a sound I know well, relish and crave.  Tubes done right are unmatched in providing the tactile sense of being able to reach out and touch the players.  Thank you for such a wonderful product.” - Rush S.


----------



## 3083joe

Someone looking for a we422a ?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231650679260&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## DMR14

Finally get it all setup in my room. Very satisfied. While waiting on win 10 update, figured to post it. Thanks to Glenn for the awesome looking adapter. One final piece left is Cambridge audio cxc. Hopefully a good match to my DAC.


----------



## joseph69

dmr14 said:


> Finally get it all setup in my room. Very satisfied. While waiting on win 10 update, figured to post it. Thanks to Glenn for the awesome looking adapter. One final piece left is Cambridge audio cxc. Hopefully a good match to my DAC.


 
 Very nice.
 What kind of component is the MAD???
 I don't see any tube sockets, so I know its not an amp.


----------



## DMR14

joseph69 said:


> Very nice.
> What kind of component is the MAD???
> I don't see any tube sockets, so I know its not an amp.



It's a line router. Used to connect power amp and headphone amp to this line router. I need to set them up as well.....but one at a time. In future, I am also thinking about S's headphone amp like odac. Overall, It's a good piece of equipment to have.


----------



## joseph69

dmr14 said:


> It's a line router. Used to connect power amp and headphone amp to this line router. I need to set them up as well.....but one at a time. In future, I am also thinking about S's headphone amp like odac. Overall, It's a good piece of equipment to have.


 
 I had no idea what that could have been except for a separate power supply, but then I didn't see the rest of the amp if it was, thanks.


----------



## DMR14

joseph69 said:


> I had no idea what that could have been except for a separate power supply, but then I didn't see the rest of the amp if it was, thanks.



Of course. I used to have all my gears setup in one room so it was used to switch between DAC and TT and between headphone amp and power amp. Once I set up/organize other rooms per my wife...., I should have time to set the rest as it was before..or somewhat close. Haha.still have speakers and amp left on the floor..


----------



## bpcans

dmr14 said:


> Of course. I used to have all my gears setup in one room so it was used to switch between DAC and TT and between headphone amp and power amp. Once I set up/organize other rooms per my wife...., I should have time to set the rest as it was before..or somewhat close. Haha.still have speakers and amp left on the floor..


A nice tip to your wife's preferences sir. Make sure to have the courtesy to allow her to feng shai your listening space, at first. And then after she eventually changes her mind you can place your rig in its most advantages, and proper, orientation. Believe me, I've been thru this.


----------



## joseph69

dmr14 said:


> Of course. I used to have all my gears setup in one room so it was used to switch between DAC and TT and between headphone amp and power amp. Once I set up/organize other rooms per my wife...., I should have time to set the rest as it was before..or somewhat close. Haha.still have speakers and amp left on the floor..


 
 When all is said and done, post some photos.


----------



## 3083joe

Selling my wa6 if you or anyone you know is interested. Will try and get in classifies this evening


----------



## joseph69

3083joe said:


> Selling my wa6 if you or anyone you know is interested. Will try and get in classifies this evening


 
 Whats next?


----------



## 3083joe

Wa22 probably 
Unless I can old out for Glenn(but I doubt it)


----------



## joseph69

3083joe said:


> Wa22 probably
> Unless I can old out for Glenn(but I doubt it)


 
 Cool!


----------



## bpcans

3083joe said:


> Selling my wa6 if you or anyone you know is interested. Will try and get in classifies this evening


What, are you crazy? Keep the WA6 no matter what, it makes a great desktop amp, or a great piece of kit for an auxiliary listening station. Believe me, you won't get enough financial remuneration from selling your WA6 to make it a viable upgrade investment option. Just sayin'! To get a quantitatively better sound improvement from your WA6 is going to cost in the $K's of pesos. Then again I'm watching Phil Mickleson warmup for the PGA at Whisthling Straights, and I still think with a little more practice, and time off from my job, I could be right there on the leader board. This whole hp music listening hobby is nothing but subjective. Please take my opinions with a large dash of sober pink Dead Sea salt.


----------



## whirlwind

3083joe said:


> Wa22 probably
> Unless I can old out for Glenn(but I doubt it)


 
 If you decide to go with the Glenn or even think you may want to go this route...I would contact him as soon as possible so you can get in line....you can aleways cancel if you wish.....but the line can get pretty dang long....the sooner you contact Glenn, the better.
  
 If you get the WA22 then disregard what I wrote.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





bpcans said:


> 3083joe said:
> 
> 
> > Selling my wa6 if you or anyone you know is interested. Will try and get in classifies this evening
> ...


 

 i have a couple of Woo amps  and kept my WA6 in the rotation i still like it sounds great


----------



## IndieGradoFan

I bought my WA6 *after* buying a WA22. I use the WA22+Yggy in my main listening station and I use a Gungnir+WA6 in my family room. Get a 6SN7 adapter and reuse tubes from the WA22 in the WA6.


----------



## joseph69

indiegradofan said:


> I bought my WA6 *after* buying a WA22. I use the WA22+Yggy in my main listening station and I use a Gungnir+WA6 in my family room. Get a 6SN7 adapter and reuse tubes from the WA22 in the WA6.


 
 Curious to know the sound differences you hear between the two…do you totally prefer the sound of the WA22 over theWA6?


----------



## IndieGradoFan

joseph69 said:


> Curious to know the sound differences you hear between the two…do you totally prefer the sound of the WA22 over theWA6?


 

 I'm not skilled at describing what I hear, though I definitely prefer the WA22 over the WA6. The WA6 is still great though, and I am very glad I bought it. I used to use the WA22 with the Gungnir and the WA6 with either a phono preamp or a line out from a Marantz AVR. Once the Yggy arrived, I moved the Gungnir. I haven't done listening tests between the WA6 and WA22 using the same tubes and same headphones so YMMV.


----------



## joseph69

indiegradofan said:


> I'm not skilled at describing what I hear, though I definitely prefer the WA22 over the WA6. The WA6 is still great though, and I am very glad I bought it. I used to use the WA22 with the Gungnir and the WA6 with either a phono preamp or a line out from a Marantz AVR. Once the Yggy arrived, I moved the Gungnir. I haven't done listening tests between the WA6 and WA22 using the same tubes and same headphones so YMMV.


 
 Thank you…I personally feel the WA6 is an excellent amp, this is why I was asking due to their price differences.
 Also, I owned the WA6SE and prefer the WA6's overall sound and tube rolling options.


----------



## bpcans

joseph69 said:


> Thank you…I personally feel the WA6 is an excellent amp, this is why I was asking due to their price differences.
> Also, I owned the WA6SE and prefer the WA6's overall sound and tube rolling options.


 

 joseph, what are you thinking about? Is there possibly a tube amp upgrade in your dreams?


----------



## joseph69

bpcans said:


> joseph, what are you thinking about? Is there possibly a tube amp upgrade in your dreams?


 
 No, I was just curious because the WA6 sounds so good to me and being that @IndieGradoFan owns both, and there is a pretty big price difference between the two, I was just thinking he must feel the WA6 holds its own very well against the WA22.
 I'm very happy with my WA6…remember, I went back to it after having the WA6SE which is almost twice the price, thats how much I like sound the sound of the WA6.


----------



## cs098

hi wa6 owner here, recently went to a local audio shop with a tonnes of vintage tubes and bought myself a nice raytheon jan 5r4wgb for around 60 cad. I will probably upgrade to an eml rectifer later. The same shop also had two different 6fd7 rectifiers, but they are not matched. How would that affect the sound if I were to use them anyways?
  
 Now the same shop recommended me to get 6sn7 adapters, are there any 6sn7 tubes that are recommended?


----------



## 3083joe

cs098 said:


> hi wa6 owner here, recently went to a local audio shop with a tonnes of vintage tubes and bought myself a nice raytheon jan 5r4wgb for around 60 cad. I will probably upgrade to an eml rectifer later. The same shop also had two different 6fd7 rectifiers, but they are not matched. How would that affect the sound if I were to use them anyways?
> 
> Now the same shop recommended me to get 6sn7 adapters, are there any 6sn7 tubes that are recommended?



There's lots of decent 6sn7
But the real beast in the wa6 or any amp that will take them is 6f8g/6c8g. The tung sol are near 150-200 but sound amazing. I also like the nu and sylvania 6f8g/6c8g. 
The 6c8g s are a lot cheaper 
But as for 6sn7 the vt231 variants are the best 
Tung sol round plates
Sylvania 
Raytheon
Rca 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## cs098

3083joe said:


> There's lots of decent 6sn7
> But the real beast in the wa6 or any amp that will take them is 6f8g/6c8g. The tung sol are near 150-200 but sound amazing. I also like the nu and sylvania 6f8g/6c8g.
> The 6c8g s are a lot cheaper
> But as for 6sn7 the vt231 variants are the best
> ...


 
 I'll ask if they have any 6f8g tubes, seems they need the same adapter as the 6sn7.


----------



## 3083joe

cs098 said:


> I'll ask if they have any 6f8g tubes, seems they need the same adapter as the 6sn7.


 

 Different adapter as it has a wire that attaches to the top  
  


@2359glenn Can make them or eBay but glenn's are much better


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Finally was able to ditch the stock tube for the WA6. Got my Brimar 5Z4GY in and only a few hours in it's wonderful. Might have to bulk buy while they're still reasonably priced.


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Hey have you guys ever had any problems with your amps during thunder storms? I do not use a surge protector, I usually just unplug my electronics during a real bad storm. Was just curious if anyone has had an amp fried from a power surge before.


----------



## cs098

hey koala, nothing happened for me. Beautiful to look at during a storm in my sunroom, but that's about it. I do have a surge protector though, and I hadn't had any surges in a while.
  
 That being said I think it's good that you do do that.


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Yeah I was thinking of getting a surge protector soon. After getting my WA6 it has become my pride and joy.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I have always used surge protectors. Could save me a ton of money and hassles.


----------



## 3083joe

My WA6 for Sale in Classifieds


----------



## joseph69

koalakaiser said:


> Yeah I was thinking of getting a surge protector soon. After getting my WA6 it has become my pride and joy.


 
 I use a surge protector on all of my equipment.
 If I hadn't had my equipment plugged into a surge protector, this summer I would have fried my 6F8G's/5Z4Y in my WA6…and possibly everything else. I would highly recommend one.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

mikelap said:


> i have a couple of Woo amps  and kept my WA6 in the rotation i still like it sounds great


 
  
 Did you paint the lettering?  Looks nice.


----------



## MIKELAP

hifiguy528 said:


> mikelap said:
> 
> 
> > i have a couple of Woo amps  and kept my WA6 in the rotation i still like it sounds great
> ...


 
 Yes i did. Thanks.


----------



## MIKELAP

joseph69 said:


> koalakaiser said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was thinking of getting a surge protector soon. After getting my WA6 it has become my pride and joy.
> ...


 

 Thats good better safe than sorry, and i unplug everything when not in use


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Yeah I've always unplugged all my stuff when not home usually from the TV to computer, ect. Or I usually just turn off my power strips, because IIRC turning them off breaks the circuit. Nonetheless it's definitely nice to have a surge protector in case I want to use my stuff while there's a storm since my power tends to flicker and go on/off a lot during storms, so I get pretty bored when I can't jam once I see lightening.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

mikelap said:


> Thats good better safe than sorry, and i unplug everything when not in use




Then you'll never know just how effective your protector is....
:mad:


----------



## CanadianMaestro

@mikelap, that is one deadly looking WA22 you have there. How does it fare with an HE560? Have you had a chance to compare it to a BHA-1 in balanced output ?


----------



## 3083joe

canadianmaestro said:


> @mikelap, that is one deadly looking WA22 you have there. How does it fare with an HE560? Have you had a chance to compare it to a BHA-1 in balanced output ?



Can't wait to try balanced with my hd800s


----------



## MIKELAP

canadianmaestro said:


> mikelap said:
> 
> 
> > Thats good better safe than sorry, and i unplug everything when not in use
> ...


 

 Good, i dont trust them anyway


----------



## MIKELAP

canadianmaestro said:


> @mikelap, that is one deadly looking WA22 you have there. How does it fare with an HE560? Have you had a chance to compare it to a BHA-1 in balanced output ?


 

 I wouldnt know never tried either sorry .


----------



## JohnBal

Some photos of my WA6 with 6F8G's and Mullard GZ32 (thanks Joe). Loving this set-up with my Beyer T90's.


----------



## 3083joe

johnbal said:


> Some photos of my WA6 with 6F8G's and Mullard GZ32 (thanks Joe). Loving this set-up with my Beyer T90's.



Looks sweet!! 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Now that I ditched my rectifier. What drivers are you guys currently using? Any that don't require an adapter? I'll be making that move in the near future.


----------



## 3083joe

koalakaiser said:


> Now that I ditched my rectifier. What drivers are you guys currently using? Any that don't require an adapter? I'll be making that move in the near future.



Not really on wa6. Need atleast 6sn7 adapters


----------



## CanadianMaestro

koalakaiser said:


> Now that I ditched my rectifier. What drivers are you guys currently using? Any that don't require an adapter? I'll be making that move in the near future.




I've used only stock tubes so far. They're not terrible, despite what some might say. But I'm not one to listen for subtle differences anyways. With a great source, like my Marantz 8004 and a really good pair of ICs, i'm still satisfied.


----------



## cs098

koalakaiser said:


> Now that I ditched my rectifier. What drivers are you guys currently using? Any that don't require an adapter? I'll be making that move in the near future.


 
 Nice what rectifier did you upgrade to?
  
 Still using stock, but like some suggested I'll be getting some 6sn7 drivers. Though after I get my omnis, to see what exact sound sig I need.
  
 I'd also argue 6fd7 stubes are as good an alternative. No adapters for those either.


----------



## KoalaKaiser

I got a 5Z4GY Brimar. I'm about to buy a bunch. I'm going to guess they will cost double, even triple by 2016.


----------



## KoalaKaiser

Just wanted to post a photo and say thanks to you guys on this thread for giving such good info on this amp which made my purchase nice and easy. Having it for about a month has been a joy.


----------



## bpcans

^^^KoalaKaiser, great looking WA6. Is this yours or your dogs hp rig?


----------



## KoalaKaiser

bpcans said:


> ^^^KoalaKaiser, great looking WA6. Is this yours or your dogs hp rig?


 
 Dammit I thought no one would ask. It's her's. She just lets me post pictures and talk about it for her because, yanno, no thumbs makes it pretty difficult to use a computer. She says "thanks for the compliment!"


----------



## bpcans

koalakaiser said:


> Dammit I thought no one would ask. It's her's. She just lets me post pictures and talk about it for her because, yanno, no thumbs makes it pretty difficult to use a computer. She says "thanks for the compliment!"


I suppose she listens to a lot of Snoop Dogg. Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

koalakaiser said:


> Dammit I thought no one would ask. It's her's. She just lets me post pictures and talk about it for her because, yanno, no thumbs makes it pretty difficult to use a computer. She says "thanks for the compliment!"




She probably listens to Temple of The Dog while you're asleep!


----------



## joseph69

I believe one of the last posts I made here was about using the Deoxit on my 1 noisy NU-6F8G in my WA6…after doing this I may have mentioned it got worse, but then eventually had gotten a little better. After that, I decided to switch the tubes from the L/R sockets which has worked for me in the past and I now have absolutely no noise what so ever, the tube is dead silent now!


----------



## novaca

I started using 6f8g in my wa6se using Glenn adapters.
 Lots of detail and clarity, but the sound has lost a significant amount of bass.
 Do you think it's because 6f8g or that the adapters are something special (not only physical but also electrical)
 and the amplifier, these tubes are not officially supported?
 Noticed that any of you? Or switched someone from wa6se to wa22 (or WA6) with 6f8g and was there any change?
 Thanks


----------



## joseph69

novaca said:


> I started using 6f8g in my wa6se using Glenn adapters.
> Lots of detail and clarity, but the sound has lost a significant amount of bass.


 
 I was listening to my WA6 with the Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G>RS1i last night and do notice that is has a decrease in the overall warmth/bass but has excellent detail/clarity. Compared to some of the other combos I like using such as UE-596 or the SP-274B with NOS Sylvania 6SN7 VT-99 or other 6SN7 tubes that I have, there definitely is much more overall bass/warmth/fuller sound with just a bit less detail/clarity…but I definitely enjoy both combos for what they offer. Tonight I'm going to throw in my SP-274B/Sylvania VT-99's for a change. I know…not many people like this combo, but with the RS1i I enjoy it very much!


----------



## joseph69

I've been rolling tubes in my WA6 for the past few days, and tonight I'm using my UE-596/Sylvania 6SN7 "Bad Boy" VT-99's) with my RS1i and I must say that this combo between the rectifier and driver/power tubes is the combo I prefer the most. There is a very nice balance between this combo…just perfect for my tastes. The Bimar-5Z4G is a real nice rectifier tube especially for its price/performance combined with the NU-6F8G driver/power tubes…but this combo sounds harsh/shrill a little too bright compared to the 596/6SN7. I really don't feel the 6F8G has a "better" sound, just different, brighter like I mentioned than the 6SN7 and I also feel they offer the same clarity/detail.


----------



## novaca

joseph69 said:


> I was listening to my WA6 with the Brimar-5Z4G/NU-6F8G>RS1i last night and do notice that is has a decrease in the overall warmth/bass but has excellent detail/clarity


 
  
 You are probably the first one to write it (but maybe I'm wrong to look for). Recently I decided if I order adapters 6F8G or 6SN7 (for WA6SE it is not cheap). After reading the local praise for 6F8G I decided for them, but I'd probably be happier with 6SN7. I was really surprised by their brightness (especially when compared to 6FD7 and 6EM7) when I doubted if everything works well. So I say if I take 6SN7 adapter or other amplifier...  But there are recordings that I can really enjoy with 6F8G


----------



## joseph69

novaca said:


> After reading the local praise for 6F8G I decided for them, but I'd probably be happier with 6SN7. I was really surprised by their brightness (especially when compared to 6FD7 and 6EM7) when I doubted if everything works well.


 
 Going back to the 6SN7's after a long time listening to the 6F8G's they are very bright…their not a bad sounding tube in any way, they have great clarity/detail/separation, but I do find the 6SN7's to sound better for me.


----------



## novaca

joseph69 said:


> Going back to the 6SN7's after a long time listening to the 6F8G's they are very bright…


 
 It seems to me that spending is not over yet. Do you have the opportunity to compare 6SN7 with 6FD7 (6EM7)? - before I will start another expensive game...


----------



## hemtmaker

Just got my wa6 with stock tubes today. Was going for wa6se initially but I dun have enough desk space unfortunately.


----------



## bpcans

hemtmaker said:


> Just got my wa6 with stock tubes today. Was going for wa6se initially but I dun have enough desk space unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Space considerations were an issue for me too when I ordered my WA6. You'll love the WA6, it's a super hp amp. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## hemtmaker

Thanks man. This is my first tube experience, let the burning begin!


----------



## bfreedma

hemtmaker said:


> Just got my wa6 with stock tubes today. Was going for wa6se initially but I dun have enough desk space unfortunately.


 
  
 Congrats on the purchase.  Give some consideration to tube upgrades ASAP, as the stock tubes are, errrr, "not great"....
  
 You don't have to break the bank - something like the Brimar 5Z4GY rectifier and a decent set of power/driver tubes can be had for well under $100.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

hemtmaker said:


> Just got my wa6 with stock tubes today. Was going for wa6se initially but I dun have enough desk space unfortunately.


 
  
 Congrats, enjoy!  Have mine for 2+ years now, with just stock tubes. No urge to roll.


----------



## Odin412

bfreedma said:


> You don't have to break the bank - something like the Brimar 5Z4GY rectifier and a decent set of power/driver tubes can be had for well under $100.


 
  
 Interesting! I received my WA6 last Saturday and initial impressions are very positive. Do you have any specific recommendations for reasonably priced power/driver tubes? I'm looking for meaningful differences at reasonable cost.


----------



## bfreedma

odin412 said:


> Interesting! I received my WA6 last Saturday and initial impressions are very positive. Do you have any specific recommendations for reasonably priced power/driver tubes? I'm looking for meaningful differences at reasonable cost.


 
  
 I have the 6SE, so my options are more limited.  I prefer the big bottle 6FD7, which you can get from Woo Audio - they are hard to find elsewhere.   I'm sure some of the WA6 owners can assist with other tubes in the 6SN7 family that aren't compatible with the 6SE but may be less expensive.
  
 If you read back a few pages, there's a good bit of discussion about power/driver tubes that may help.
  
 If you like the amp, now, you're really going to love it with better tubes than the stock.  The Brimar is available through Langrex and cost around $25 plus shipping when I picked up a few earlier this year.  Not sure if it's gone up but it's one of the better if not best bang for the buck rectifiers out there.


----------



## MIKELAP

bfreedma said:


> odin412 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting! I received my WA6 last Saturday and initial impressions are very positive. Do you have any specific recommendations for reasonably priced power/driver tubes? I'm looking for meaningful differences at reasonable cost.
> ...


 

 They are near $29.00US on Langrex site not Ebay


----------



## joseph69

novaca said:


> It seems to me that spending is not over yet. Do you have the opportunity to compare 6SN7 with 6FD7 (6EM7)? - before I will start another expensive game...


 
 I happen to really like the NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's, I had the 6FD7 (big bottles) but I can't recall their sound compared to the 6SN7's…when I sold my 6-SE which was very quickly, the 6FD7's went with the amp, but I am going to get another pair to use in my WA6. I bought the 6EM7 and adapters and did not care for them at all and returned them. Woo's site says there "the ultimate tube"…definitely not to my ears, they were terrible IMO.
  


hemtmaker said:


> Just got my wa6 with stock tubes today. Was going for wa6se initially but I dun have enough desk space unfortunately.


 
 Congratulations, great sounding amp!
 Your better off with the WA6…more tube rolling options/smaller footprint and IMO sounds better than the SE, enjoy!


----------



## hemtmaker

Guys, does wa6 opens up with burn in? I am just running stock and it sounds pretty harsh


----------



## cs098

definitely though for mine it sounded blurry and bloated in the bass. 
  
 It's really the stock rectifiers though. They just aren't that good.  Like someone said brimar 5Z4GYs are great and I also recommend gz34 equivalent rectifiers. You can get them for under 100.


----------



## bfreedma

mikelap said:


> They are near $29.00US on Langrex site not Ebay


 
  
 Well, I did say around $25 from Langrex, so not feeling too bad about being $4 off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


hemtmaker said:


> Guys, does wa6 opens up with burn in? I am just running stock and it sounds pretty harsh


 
  
 Tube upgrade!.  All joking aside, the stock tubes really hold the amp back.  A lot IMO.


----------



## bfreedma

joseph69 said:


> I happen to really like the NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA's, I had the 6FD7 (big bottles) but I can't recall their sound compared to the 6SN7's…when I sold my 6-SE which was very quickly, the 6FD7's went with the amp, but I am going to get another pair to use in my WA6. I bought the 6EM7 and adapters and did not care for them at all and returned them. Woo's site says there "the ultimate tube"…definitely not to my ears, they were terrible IMO.
> 
> Congratulations, great sounding amp!
> Your better off with the WA6…more tube rolling options/smaller footprint and IMO sounds better than the SE, enjoy!


 
  
 The 6EM7/6GL7 tubes aren't worth the money - I prefer the 6FD7.
 That said, the 6GL7 pairs really well with the 596 rectifier.  It sounded like @!#% with everything else though.
  
 Won't try and compare the sound of the 6 and the 6SE, but if you're running planars, the extra power of the 6SE is the reason to choose it.  Personally, I greatly prefer the LCD3s through the 6SE.  If you don't need the extra output, the 6 does offer a much greater variety of tube choices.


----------



## novaca

bfreedma said:


> The 6EM7/6GL7 tubes aren't worth the money - I prefer the 6FD7.
> That said, the 6GL7 pairs really well with the 596 rectifier.  It sounded like @!#% with everything else though.


 
  
 My Fivre 6em7 is too picky. Only with Brimar 5z4gy sounds good - otherwise is mud and blanket.
   
 Quote:


bfreedma said:


> Won't try and compare the sound of the 6 and the 6SE, but if you're running planars, the extra power of the 6SE is the reason to choose it.  Personally, I greatly prefer the LCD3s through the 6SE.  If you don't need the extra output, the 6 does offer a much greater variety of tube choices.


 
 Yes, I chose WA6SE because of LCD2. The inability to roll some more tubes (6f8g), I solved with Glenn adapters. 
 Just not clear to me: not come WA6SE with this tubes and active adapters to lose the added strength compared to WA6?
 (Maybe a stupid question but technically I not know)


----------



## bfreedma

novaca said:


> My Fivre 6em7 is too picky. Only with Brimar 5z4gy sounds good - otherwise is mud and blanket.
> Yes, I chose WA6SE because of LCD2. The inability to roll some more tubes (6f8g), I solved with Glenn adapters.
> Just not clear to me: not come WA6SE with this tubes and active adapters to lose the added strength compared to WA6?
> (Maybe a stupid question but technically I not know)


 
  
 Makes sense regarding your findings with the 6em7 and Brimar, as I find the Brimar 5Z4GY to be very close to the 596 sound and tube combinations.  Also agree that the 6EM7s were muddy with pretty much every other rectifier I own.
  
 Can't say I know the output ratings of the 6F8Gs so can't help with whether they have a lower output in the 6SE compared to the more standard tubes.  I'm sure Glenn or one of the other tube experts here can give you the specifics.  My layman's answer would be that as long as you're able to drive your headphones to sufficient volume without nearing the maximum end of the volume control, then there's plenty of power.


----------



## Shaffer

New WA6 owner stopping by to say hello. 

I've read the thread twice and still don't know which rectifier I should choose. I'm looking for an _exciting_, vibrant presentation, very clear and detailed with an extended low-end. Reasonably priced is a must. Am I asking for too much? On the surface, The RCA seems like a good choice.


----------



## joseph69

shaffer said:


> New WA6 owner stopping by to say hello.
> 
> I've read the thread twice and still don't know which rectifier I should choose. I'm looking for an _exciting_, vibrant presentation, very clear and detailed with an extended low-end. Reasonably priced is a must. Am I asking for too much? On the surface, The RCA seems like a good choice.


 
 Congratulations.
(Here) is a link to Langrex Tubes, scroll down to the Brimar 5Z4G and order some right now.
 The price/performance ratio is exceptional. Also try to find a United Electric 596
 (on the H-F forum or eBay or private seller) this tube is a bit more pricey but is is excellent IMO.
 Enjoy!


----------



## Shaffer

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations.
> [COLOR=FF0000](Here)[/COLOR] is a link to Langrex Tubes, scroll down to the Brimar 5Z4G and order some right now.
> The price/performance ratio is exceptional. Also try to find a United Electric 596
> (on the H-F forum or eBay or private seller) this tube is a bit more pricey but is is excellent IMO.
> Enjoy!




Thank you for the tip. I'm currently running a Rogers-branded 5V4G made in the UK. Do you think the Brimar would make for a significant improvement in the areas that concern me? Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

shaffer said:


> Thank you for the tip. I'm currently running a Rogers-branded 5V4G made in the UK. Do you think the Brimar would make for a significant improvement in the areas that concern me? Thanks.


 
 Your welcome.
 I've never heard the Rogers branded 5V4G so I can't comment.
 Yes to all of your concerns about the 5Z4G/596 with the possible exception of the extended low-end. [size=x-small]Keep in mind I only own Grado HP's which do not have extended low frequencies to begin with so[/size]…[size=x-small] What HP's do you have?[/size]


----------



## Shaffer

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> I've never heard the Rogers branded 5V4G so I can't comment.
> Yes to all of your concerns about the 5Z4G/596 with the possible exception of the extended low-end. Keep in mind I only own Grado HP's which do not have extended low frequencies to begin with so… What HP's do you have?




All of my gear is listed in my profile. The cans are all dynamics.


----------



## joseph69

shaffer said:


> All of my gear is listed in my profile. The cans are all dynamics.


 
 I've never heard any of the HP's in your profile, so I couldn't say how the low-end bass would respond with the tubes I suggested. None the less, these are both very nice sounding rectifier tubes…for sure!


----------



## abvolt

shaffer said:


> Thank you for the tip. I'm currently running a Rogers-branded 5V4G made in the UK. Do you think the Brimar would make for a significant improvement in the areas that concern me? Thanks.


 
 I have a number of 5V4G's and would say they are excellent rectifiers I don't own the Roger branded tube but can tell you that of all my 5V4G rectifiers the Brimar is my favorite, And am sure if you get one you'll agree their great sounding, It's very close to the mullard gz32 imo..


----------



## JohnBal

shaffer said:


> New WA6 owner stopping by to say hello.
> 
> I've read the thread twice and still don't know which rectifier I should choose. I'm looking for an _exciting_, vibrant presentation, very clear and detailed with an extended low-end. Reasonably priced is a must. Am I asking for too much? On the surface, The RCA seems like a good choice.


 
 5AW4 with a build like this:




 Note the inverted tubular V shape in the plate.
  
 They sound like you mention. And not expensive at all. $10 give or take.


----------



## hemtmaker

bfreedma said:


> Tube upgrade!.  All joking aside, the stock tubes really hold the amp back.  A lot IMO.


 
  By the way, I am consider a pair of  6GL7 from woo. Are they any good?


----------



## bfreedma

hemtmaker said:


> By the way, I am consider a pair of  6GL7 from woo. Are they any good?


 
  
 I'd strongly recommend buying the 6FD7 instead.  I bought the 6GL7 from Woo and though they paired well with the 596 as a high output set of tubes, they sound like mud with everything else.  Just about unlistenable.
  
 I prefer the 6FD7/596 pairing to the 6GL7/596.  My suggestion would be to get the FDs and put the savings into a 596 rectifier if you want to spend it somewhere.


----------



## cs098

bfreedma said:


> I'd strongly recommend buying the 6FD7 instead.  I bought the 6GL7 from Woo and though they paired well with the 596 as a high output set of tubes, they sound like mud with everything else.  Just about unlistenable.
> 
> I prefer the 6FD7/596 pairing to the 6GL7/596.  My suggestion would be to get the FDs and put the savings into a 596 rectifier if you want to spend it somewhere.


 
 you can get the 6fd7s from woo right, how much do they cost?
  
 It's either that or 6sn7's for me.


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> I'd strongly recommend buying the 6FD7 instead.  I bought the 6GL7 from Woo and though they paired well with the 596 as a high output set of tubes, they sound like mud with everything else.  Just about unlistenable.
> I prefer the 6FD7/596 pairing to the 6GL7/596.  My suggestion would be to get the FDs and put the savings into a 596 rectifier if you want to spend it somewhere.


 
 +1
  


cs098 said:


> you can get the 6fd7s from woo right, how much do they cost?
> It's either that or 6sn7's for me.


 
 Yes you can, the price is $52.00 for a matched pair...otherwise they are hard to find if I remember correctly.


----------



## hemtmaker

bfreedma said:


> I'd strongly recommend buying the 6FD7 instead.  I bought the 6GL7 from Woo and though they paired well with the 596 as a high output set of tubes, they sound like mud with everything else.  Just about unlistenable.
> 
> I prefer the 6FD7/596 pairing to the 6GL7/596.  My suggestion would be to get the FDs and put the savings into a 596 rectifier if you want to spend it somewhere.


 
 Thanks for the recommendations. Would the sophia Princess and 6FD7 be a good match?


----------



## bfreedma

cs098 said:


> you can get the 6fd7s from woo right, how much do they cost?
> 
> It's either that or 6sn7's for me.


 
  
 They are $52 from Woo.  Not sure why they aren't listed on the WA6 page, but they are on the WA6-SE page:  http://wooaudio.com/products/wa6se.html
  
 They provide more output than the 6sn7s but I can't compare the sound quality.  If you aren't driving planars or a particularly demanding headphone, the extra power may not be important to you.
  
 I'm sure Joseph and some of the other WA6 owners can give you some direct comparisons.


----------



## bfreedma

hemtmaker said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. Would the sophia Princess and 6FD7 be a good match?


 
  
 I wasn't thrilled with that match - thought the 6EW7s were a better match for the Sophia.
  
 I'm not a big fan of the Sophia, particularly at it's price point.  It does make for a great looking tube light show though.  If you haven't already purchased the Sophia, give some consideration to the 596, GZ32, or the Brimar.  I think all of them are significantly better than the Princess and all can be had for less money.


----------



## DMR14

bfreedma said:


> I wasn't thrilled with that match - thought the 6EW7s were a better match for the Sophia.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the Sophia, particularly at it's price point.  It does make for a great looking tube light show though.  If you haven't already purchased the Sophia, give some consideration to the 596, GZ32, or the Brimar.  I think all of them are significantly better than the Princess and all can be had for less money.



I am another fan of 596 and 6fd7 combo. Have been listening with them for a long while ever since i plug them into my wa6. Got 6fd7's from woo. 596 from ebay from one seller. Whenever he posts it, i am trying to buy it from him...haha....Also like brimar 5z4 and 6sn7 but i prefer the current set. 
Also owns sp 274b and 6sn7 from them (very first tube purchases) but in my ears 274b is better with 6dr7 that shipped with the amp from woo.anyway happy to find a combo that i like


----------



## Shaffer

Folks, I'm kind of in a bind, as I'm not sure which adapter I need for a 4-pin rectifier to fit the socket on my WA6. Is this the right product?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-WE274A-5Z3-80-TO-WE274B-5U4G-GZ34-5AR4-Tube-adapter-Free-shipping-US-/191401240407?hash=item2c90672757

If not, could someone kindly point me to the correct adapter. Thank you in advance.


----------



## joseph69

shaffer said:


> Folks, I'm kind of in a bind, as I'm not sure which adapter I need for a 4-pin rectifier to fit the socket on my WA6. Is this the right product?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-WE274A-5Z3-80-TO-WE274B-5U4G-GZ34-5AR4-Tube-adapter-Free-shipping-US-/191401240407?hash=item2c90672757
> If not, could someone kindly point me to the correct adapter. Thank you in advance.


 
 What rectifier are you using?


----------



## Shaffer

joseph69 said:


> What rectifier are you using?




A Valve Art 274B. I got it in a trade and would really like to hear it. 

Edit: I'm all set. Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## joseph69

shaffer said:


> A Valve Art 274B. I got it in a trade and would really like to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your welcome.
 According to the Woo Audio Compatibility Chart (HERE) it is directly heated and can be used in the WA6 *without* an adapter…I'm not me telling you to use it, as I don't want to be responsible,  but the chart says you can. I have no experience with this tube, I'm only trying to help you out.


----------



## joseph69

shaffer said:


> A Valve Art 274B. I got it in a trade and would really like to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I didn't see you had edited your post.
 Anyway, if you need any other adapters I would use @2359glenn…his adapters are quality made!


----------



## Shaffer

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> According to the Woo Audio Compatibility Chart [COLOR=FF0000](HERE)[/COLOR] it is directly heated and can be used in the WA6 *without* an adapter…I'm not me telling you to use it, as I don't want to be responsible,  but the chart says you can. I have no experience with this tube, I'm only trying to help you out.




The tube is playing as I write. Can't say that I'm loving it with GE 6EW7 fat bottles; it's a bit bright and 2-dimensional with a relatively weak low-end. I much prefer the Raytheon RK60/1641 (I have the JAN version). Have other tubes to try with the 274b, though. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## joseph69

shaffer said:


> The tube is playing as I write. Can't say that I'm loving it with GE 6EW7 fat bottles; it's a bit bright and 2-dimensional with a relatively weak low-end. I much prefer the Raytheon RK60/1641 (I have the JAN version). Have other tubes to try with the 274b, though. We'll see how it works out.


 
 Have you tried the UE-596/Brimar 5Z4G rectifier tubes, and some 6SN7's/6F8G's?
 If not you'll need an adapter for the 596 rectifier and an adapters (different types) for both the 6SN7/6F8G power/driver tubes.


----------



## Shaffer

joseph69 said:


> Have you tried the UE-596/Brimar 5Z4G rectifier tubes, and some 6SN7's/6F8G's?
> If not you'll need an adapter for the 596 rectifier and an adapters (different types) for both the 6SN7/6F8G power/driver tubes.




All my other amps use 6SN7 drivers, I have quite a few, and it's only a matter of time until I get some adapters. Not sure about 6F8Gs only because we live in an area laden with RFI and the wires may present a problem. At this point, I'd like to explore the tubes that came with the amp in the [trade] deal. The bottles are all new to me, so it's pretty exciting and fun.

 I appreciate the relevant advice.


----------



## joseph69

shaffer said:


> All my other amps use 6SN7 drivers, I have quite a few, and it's only a matter of time until I get some adapters. Not sure about 6F8Gs only because we live in an area laden with RFI and the wires may present a problem. At this point, I'd like to explore the tubes that came with the amp in the [trade] deal. The bottles are all new to me, so it's pretty exciting and fun.
> I appreciate the relevant advice.


 
 Great, enjoy your new excitement and your most welcome for the advice.


----------



## toadthedry

Hi,
I own a woo 6SE and really like how the amp pairs with my sennheiser 650's. Can I get some recommendations for a closed headphone to use with the woo 6SE that will get me close to the sound signature of the senn 650's? I will be using the closed headphones to fall asleep to so I think that would probably exclude the audeze lcd xc as the one time I listened to these I really liked the sound but they were very heavy. 

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## halogamer

I'm going to buy the WA6SE soon along with some Audeze LCD-3s. Right now I'm planning on picking up the 5Z4G Brimars and going with the 6FD7 drive tubes. Does anyone have suggestions for any other tubes I should check out?


----------



## geocleojohn

Definitely check out USAF 596 and  6GL7.  Definitely my end game rectifier and driver for my Audezes LCD3f.


----------



## Jeb Listens

Hi guys, 
  
 I am a happy WA7+ WA7tp owner and have been thinking about exploring some different options for my LCD-2Fs but don't want to leave the Woo family!  Just wondered if anyone has moved from the WA7+tp to the WA6-SE or even has gone the other way and what their impressions were? May be more of a sidewards move than an upgrade?
  
 The WA22 also looks fantastic but it might be bit of a stretch for me even in stock form and the tube rolling options may well lead me to destitution sooner than I'd like.  
  
 The WA6 looks the perfect tube rollers amp since it uses some of those same wonderful tubes but would be much cheaper to reach full potential as well as have some back-up tubes. However, I don't think it will be ideal for driving the LCD-2fs, so that's why i've been looking at the WA6-SE instead.  Is anybody using the WA6 or WA6-SE to good effect with the fazored LCD-2s, if so, what are your thoughts?  I don't find these LCD-2s to be particularly dark, mostly neutral sounding to my ears. 
  
 Any words of wisdom would be great. Much appreciated!
  
 Jeb


----------



## bblegram

geocleojohn said:


> Definitely check out USAF 596 and  6GL7.  Definitely my end game rectifier and driver for my Audezes LCD3f.


 
 I just buy a tube 596 ... you should arrive within a few days ....
 I have WA6SE+LCD3f...., with Sophie Princes .. 6EW7, 6FD7 ... 6EM7.
 One can consider that the tube 6EM7 equals 6GL7?
 Thank you


----------



## geocleojohn

bblegram said:


> I just buy a tube 596 ... you should arrive within a few days ....
> I have WA6SE+LCD3f...., with Sophie Princes .. 6EW7, 6FD7 ... 6EM7.
> One can consider that the tube 6EM7 equals 6GL7?
> Thank you


 

 you will still need an adaptor for the 596. Yes the 6EM7 equals 6GL7
 You can get adaptor from 2359Glenn. Contact him here on headfi


----------



## notusramone

just got my WA6, very good AMP! I am using it with a HD600 and RS2e.... it's very good to switch the low and high gain...


----------



## joseph69

notusramone said:


> just got my WA6, very good AMP! I am using it with a HD600 and RS2e.... it's very good to switch the low and high gain...


 
 Congratulations, excellent amp!
 Listening to mine right now with the GH-1/Nirvana "Unplugged in New York".
 Enjoy!


----------



## notusramone

thanks 
 I am listening to the Pink Floyd with the RS2e now


----------



## notusramone

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations, excellent amp!
> Listening to mine right now with the GH-1/Nirvana "Unplugged in New York".
> Enjoy!


 
 thanks 
 I am listening to the Pink Floyd with the RS2e now


----------



## shawngt2

Hello All,
  
 I'm a proud new owner of a WA6SE and purchased from authorized dealer in Toronto.
  
 So far I am happy with my choice and using LCD 2.2f cans.
  
 I definitely feel there is fogginess and instruments are blended in a lot together using the stock tubes.
  
 I've ready many pages of this thread and it is VERY confusing all the tubes which can be selected.
  
 I am thinking to purchase the Takasuki TA-274B from woo and just be done with it!
  
 Also tube option 1 = 6GL7/6EM7 and tube option 2 = match 6FD7.
  
 Does anyone have experience going to these tubes and can elaborate on the sound upgrade vs. stock?
  
 Going to Takasuki sounds crazy to me for the price (can by another amp!), but willing to invest if sonically worth it.  I listen mostly to Rock, Indie, Pop and some classical.
  
 Thanks,
 Shawn


----------



## joseph69

shawngt2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm a proud new owner of a WA6SE and purchased from authorized dealer in Toronto.
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations on your WA6SE.
 As far as the "stock" tubes, yes there's a difference in sound quality with upgraded tubes, but it all depends on your personal preference. I've never heard the Takasuki (but many here have them in their WA5/LE and love them. I would personally buy a Brimar 5Z4G rectifier tube which is an excellent price/performance tube, or a NU-596 (adapter needed) which cost a bit more but is worth it in my opinion. I'm only saying this because if you buy the Takasuki and its not for your preference, them what??? As far as power/driver tubes the 6GL7/6EM7 IMO/IME are not an upgrade…they are very dark sounding too me. I would either go for some NOS 6SN7's/6F8G's (adapter needed for both of these tubes, or the 6FD7 (big bottles)which you can get from Woo Audio, otherwise they can be hard to find. The other power/driver tubes I mentioned I would buy from either a tube dealer or eBay. Hope this helps!


----------



## Shaffer

FWIW, here's a 596 at a reasonable price:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/United-Electronics-596-Rectifier-Tube-Plus-Adaptor-for-Woo-Audio-WA-6SE-/131609091396?hash=item1ea4835d44

There was a pair of BNIB RK60/1641 for only $35 for both, but I bought those. Sorry, had to tell _someone_.


----------



## JohnBal

shawngt2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm a proud new owner of a WA6SE and purchased from authorized dealer in Toronto.
> 
> ...


 
 I totally agree with Joseph above. The Takasuki may well be a fantastic tube. I have never heard one. But it is extremely expensive. It may be better to try a NOS tube for a few dollars (comparatively speaking). The Brimar 5Z4G is an exceptional place to start. It is a well rounded tube, doing most things well. The 6SN7 with adapters in the 6FD7 spots could also sound fantastic for not a lot of money. Even if you're not on a budget, I think that would be the place to start. I just love my CBS 6SN7's. I recently bought some adapters and put in my CBS's and I think think this amp sounds fantastic with the Brimar 5Z4G. I had been using some TungSol 6F8G's with adapters, but decided I wanted to try something else. Figuring I had a rather large collection of 6SN7's, I bought the adapters, and I couldn't be happier. YMMV.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Personally, I'd buy new production over NOS. Takatsuki TA-274B carries a 1 year warranty.


----------



## shawngt2

Thanks guys, going to sit on it and continue research. Seems very trial and error and actually stock tubes aren't so bad. Doesn't feel like I'm there beside the music, but could be many other things. Even the whole headphone cable thing makes me wonder if it's worth it. Get a $400 cable for 5% improvement?

Can you guys describe the differences with the stock tubes? Do you still have them to listen to and compare now while it's fresh in your mind?

A lot to ask I know! Kurt Vile, Blonde Redhead, Tame Impala, etc. Is my kind of music (indie primarily)

Cheers mates and thanks again!

Shawn


----------



## MIKELAP

shawngt2 said:


> Thanks guys, going to sit on it and continue research. Seems very trial and error and actually stock tubes aren't so bad. Doesn't feel like I'm there beside the music, but could be many other things. Even the whole headphone cable thing makes me wonder if it's worth it. Get a $400 cable for 5% improvement?
> 
> Can you guys describe the differences with the stock tubes? Do you still have them to listen to and compare now while it's fresh in your mind?
> 
> ...


 

 I bought a Cardas cable because i wanted it to be shorter and at the same time was thinking maybe ill get an improvement but i couldnt here a difference but some say they do with there cables. Buy tubes instead


----------



## ignandi

Bought WA6-SE yesterday. Last night was a night that i prefer this amp than half full clothed girlfriend. 
Today, im going to hunt some tubes from local guys in here, woooohooooo! He sell his 6EM7 to me, any advice for the rectifier to match it? Cheers!


----------



## bfreedma

ignandi said:


> Bought WA6-SE yesterday. Last night was a night that i prefer this amp than half full clothed girlfriend.
> Today, im going to hunt some tubes from local guys in here, woooohooooo! He sell his 6EM7 to me, any advice for the rectifier to match it? Cheers!




596 is a good match
The Brimar is also good, though I didn't like it as much.

Never found any other rectifiers that paired well with the 6EM7. Found a lot of bad matches though.....


----------



## ignandi

I ended up still bought the 6EM7, no other type than that. Also, i bought 2 of rectifiers, and he gave me 3 more rectifiers for bonus.
 *sort of this guy way for welcoming me into this wonderful world of sounds world and drowning into deep ocean bank account because need to hiding it from wife/girlfriend*   
 Anyway, beside that pair of 6EM7, this is what i get:
 Brimar 5Z4G
 Sovtex 5U4G
 Heintz & Kaufman 5R4GY
 RCA 5R4GY JAN
 Sylvania 5U4GB
  
 First try of this week is still 6EM7 + Brimar 5Z4G, sound impression from HD650:
 The power! Last night the volume knob was around 11-12, now i can't even more than 10. Cannot hold on my excitement, with this power i should go to the party! On EDM or HipHop, The Bass is BooM! the "dub" or the "twooombb" separated nicely. Tight, fast, deep and yet the treble still clearly maintain there. hip and head moving following the bass beat, while snapping my finger according into the hi-hat or snare of the drums. Until... the mid or vocal sound so warm, make not to engaging. It feels like when i get high, so into the songs, the pitch getting higher and higher until the peak with a bit phrase coming in and then drop the beat, i feels like missing something on it. Swedish House Mafia - Save the world, the vocalist sound like he sing it on his room not on the stage. People will smirking on me like i took weed on wrong party pumping occasion. My hands in the air is late.. oh crap, did i just miss something?
  
 Time to sip my double black never tired of walking Mr. Johnny.
 Tired from party scene moving on to chill out corner, i tried on slower beat music like RnB and Hed Kandi. Let me tell you, i spend 2 hours maybe more. Environment change to chill out bar kind of place and wouldn't mind to order another bottle of whisky, the expensive type for sure. Because i need the smoothness, yes.. smooth. Made me close my eye on the soft leather comfy sofa, nodding head and tip toeing. This chilling out session with hed kandi just went so perfect. Oh, here she comes, came special guest star on the bar. The mid on vocal, unbelievable, the warmness of the sound is so sweet. Rita Ora singing in front of me and she promise never let me down, she is badly falling in love with me. Like want to propose to marry someone, saying it truly out from the bottom of your heart (in this case she sing the song) and everything go smoothly without mistake. That kind of sweet. Never happen to me though..at least that what i see on tv or movie. Crap, i just remember something.. How about POP! King Of Pop, MJ and JT, Love Never Felt so Good. That song reflect this WA6-SE and this tubes mix. High, the treble is awesome! the clap, hi-hat, cymbals, percussion have very clear separation. Without anything roll of, combination left and right sound of the instrument and the depth of it. Low, The bass, well it's nice as i mention above. The Mid!! Ugh.. Gorgeous! Beside the lovely voice from both of them, the piano, the guitar, the violin, i can hear clearly. The vocal is sure forward, but the warmness melt my heart.. its ok, i forgive you darling..
  
 Speaking of which, what about instrument song.. Snarky Puppy, a modern jazzy fusion group band. Containing with a lot of instruments and band members there, personal opinion, please listen to them even tho just 2-3 songs. It's SEXY! The soundstage is wide sort of becoming 3D. The depth is crazy, the sounds of trumpets about in front of me and the trombone on my side. The piano, the synth, or keyboard around my back. The drum and percussion way back more behind them, and still crystal clear. Not to mention their violins and cellos. Ok, now im in the middle of this band performing just for me. Not in chill out bar anymore, the pace getting faster.
  
 hmmm...satisfied of getting laid back, time to rock out.
 Everything is good, the high and the low is good.. the mid is just ok... so warm.. i feel like standing in the crowd, rock concert, but the vocal is coming from love songs evergreen type. I do not feel some energetic and excitement. Knights of Cydonia from Muse, Matt Bellamy sing like he after sore throat, scared to take high pitch or scream. It feels like we going backwards from Tame Impala, man... too high too perform.. suppose to be fine because the type of their music suitable when people high or at least me. but this sound different, the character like missing. The sound is still full, rounded but lost of the crispiness, lack of distortion.
  
 Time to go home..
 well i think im my opinion, this is 6EM7 problem, its so warm!
 Lovely with some chill out, laidback type of music. but not fun. Maybe this is what alot people mention before.
 More, i heard it from HD650 with its character. i dont know how is the sound when using bright headphone, like T90. Is it gonna be nice match or not? i dont know.. i sold it because too bright for me and hurting my ears, now, i tempted to try with WA6-SE + the tubes
  
 Dying to get 6SN7, a lot people praising them tho..
  
 Sorry for long writing and excitements with this crap ears. Well, see you in next private concert!
  
 Cheers.


----------



## ignandi

Ok guys.. 
 found some interesting article,
http://www.tnt-audio.com/accessories/shuguang_treasures_cv181_e.html
  
 and does anybody differentiate those tube above with 6F8G/VT99?


----------



## xchagg

Fireworks!

 My EML 5U4G started sparking on turn-on today after ~5 years of service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Amp is an older WA6 with PDPS and a couple cap upgrades.
  
 Can I assume that I should toss the tube immediately?
  
 Thank You!


----------



## cs098

ignandi said:


> Ok guys..
> found some interesting article,
> http://www.tnt-audio.com/accessories/shuguang_treasures_cv181_e.html
> 
> and does anybody differentiate those tube above with 6F8G/VT99?


 
 wonder if they fit in a wa6


----------



## joseph69

cs098 said:


> wonder if they fit in a wa6


 
 Its a 6SN7 so it will fit in the WA6 with an adapter.


----------



## ignandi

cs098 said:


> wonder if they fit in a wa6


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/587285/lightbox/post/10779290/id/1166939
 yes.. they fits, someone using it.


----------



## bblegram

Hello everyone...
 Recently I arrived my tube 596 ... I'm loving it!
 I'm trying with several tubes drivers (6EM7 / 6GL7, 6FD7, 6DR7, 6CY7 and 6EW7) ... so far, the best combinations were "596 + 6EM7 / 6GL7 ..." and "596 + 6FD7" ...
 With Princess Sophie, the tube 6EM7 did not seem a good tube ... but with the rectifier 596, is practically totally different ... much improved. Please, I would like to hear from anyone who has tested some of these combinations ...
 I am testing several tubes ... and I'm afraid to be confusing the details of the sound ...
 With the tube 596, the tube 6EM7 won more balance, more dynamic and more detail ... yet still bothers me a little of "gain" in volume ... with a little ear fatigue (but with much improvement over Sophie Princess).
 Already 6FD7, it is also excellent, with the sound more relaxed and balanced ... only with a little less detail than the 6EM7 ... Someone who has experienced, agree?
 I am using headphones LCD-3F Audeze
 In your opinion, what is the best combination, "596 + 6EM7 / 6GL7 ..." and "596 + 6FD7"?
 Thank you all...


----------



## bfreedma

bblegram said:


> Hello everyone...Recently I arrived my tube 596 ... I'm loving it!I'm trying with several tubes drivers (6EM7 / 6GL7, 6FD7, 6DR7, 6CY7 and 6EW7) ... so far, the best combinations were "596 + 6EM7 / 6GL7 ..." and "596 + 6FD7" ...With Princess Sophie, the tube 6EM7 did not seem a good tube ... but with the rectifier 596, is practically totally different ... much improved. Please, I would like to hear from anyone who has tested some of these combinations ...I am testing several tubes ... and I'm afraid to be confusing the details of the sound ...With the tube 596, the tube 6EM7 won more balance, more dynamic and more detail ... yet still bothers me a little of "gain" in volume ... with a little ear fatigue (but with much improvement over Sophie Princess).Already 6FD7, it is also excellent, with the sound more relaxed and balanced ... only with a little less detail than the 6EM7 ... Someone who has experienced, agree?I am using headphones LCD-3F AudezeIn your opinion, what is the best combination, "596 + 6EM7 / 6GL7 ..." and "596 + 6FD7"?Thank you all...




My preferred combinations are the same as yours with the LCD3F. With the 596, I like the 6FD7 a bit more than the 6GL7, finding the FD is less harsh than the GL. Also agree that the 6GL7 is a bad match with the Sophia Princess.

Others have expressed similar opinions, so you're definitely in the majority with your preferences.


----------



## jermaink

Has anyone tried 6GU7's as a driver tube?
  
 http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6gu7.html
  
 I think compared to most of the others commonly used, it runs at .6A rather than the more common .75-.95A.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

6 F D 7 !!!


----------



## MIKELAP

cs098 said:


> ignandi said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys..
> ...


 
 This is with a big  Sophia Princess rectifier  not much room but it works


----------



## bfreedma

dubstep girl said:


> 6 F D 7 !!!




Yup. Just bought 4 more pairs as they seem to be getting scarce.


----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## ignandi

I just bought from My friend psvane CV181 T mark II, which I heard the sound almost like 6SN7. Used just for less than an hour, because he ordered it wrong suppose the shuguang black tube so match with his WA6 color. However, when I tried on my wa6-se, at low part I can hear my HD650 have a little bit cracking. Mostly at low long bass part. I don't know how to describe this cracking part, bloated or muddy. It sound like the driver of my headphone broken, can't handle that low bass part. I tried 2 things with same song and headphone, 
1. different source without the wa6-Se amp
2. Change back to 6em7
Both went smoothly without any cracking sound I mention above.

Any opinion about this? 
Is it because the new tube haven't burn in? Or not matched? Or the tube broken?
Or the rectifier I use didn't matched with the psvane tube? 
The rectifier I have and I tried with the new tube are Brimar 5Z4G, Sovtex 5U4G, Heintz & Kaufman 5R4GY, RCA 5R4GY JAN, Sylvania 5U4GB. All of them have that cracking sound at low part. But it's not at all with 6em7. 
I do notice, it have different sound, the mid and high are more appealing. The high is still controlled and not sharp. All I can say is do not have warm kind of sounds or at least less warm and attack quite fast. It sound so freaking good for rock music! ..until the low part appear..

Thanks people, much appreciate


----------



## jermaink

Quick question: Is the 6FQ7/6CG7 compatible with the WA6 without modification?


----------



## joseph69

jermaink said:


> Quick question: Is the 6FQ7/6CG7 compatible with the WA6 without modification?


 
 A 9-pin to 9-pin adapter is needed for the WA6/WA6-SE to use a 6CG7.
(HERE) is the Woo Tube Compatibility Chart for future references.


----------



## joseph69

jermaink said:


> Quick question: Is the 6FQ7/6CG7 compatible with the WA6 without modification?


 
 A simple thank you is always appreciated.


----------



## jermaink

Cheers! I'm on a work computer so my time's divided!


----------



## deanorthk

I don't have my dac yet, so I've been testing my woo audio 6SE (full stock) with the SB X7 line out.
  
 First with my old QED silver spiral RCA, and then, from my friend whom build them, Pachanko  unblanced spectrum revelation.
 The improvement where major, as it has been with the balanced version in my hifi setup in my living room.
 In the end though I didn't jump yet and stayed with the QED, I want to find the perfect dac for the W6SE prior to change cables, and play with the tubes after.
  
 I've tried the 6SE with my main dac, W4S DAC2 DSDS femto, and the results where stunning.


----------



## jermaink

I've just noticed something interesting about my WA6. I bought it second hand a couple of months ago, and it was apparently purchased in early 2014 (in Melbourne). What is interesting is that it has a different looking jack input compared to most pictures of the WA6 I see (particularly silver versions).
  
 The difference being in that my WA6 has a much smaller machined circle around the 1/4" plug input.
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## MIKELAP

jermaink said:


> I've just noticed something interesting about my WA6. I bought it second hand a couple of months ago, and it was apparently purchased in early 2014 (in Melbourne). What is interesting is that it has a different looking jack input compared to most pictures of the WA6 I see (particularly silver versions).
> 
> The difference being in that my WA6 has a much smaller machined circle around the 1/4" plug input.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
 Looks to be that the amp with the small hole the nut holding jack is inside the amp and the other hole with the countersink, nut is outside the amp my WA2 has that countersunk hole to allow room for the nut


----------



## Vanquisher

What does everyone recommmend as a pairing to the 5U4G Emissions Lab Rectifer. Right now running 6DN7s. Anyone recommend some good 6SN7s? Anyone use *RCA 6SN7GTB *?


----------



## loupham

I've own my WA6 for a little over a year.  But I been using the stock tube, want to try some different tube so I got a MULLARD GZ34 5AR4 but I also want to try USAF 596, any idea where I can find a 596?


----------



## joseph69

loupham said:


> I've own my WA6 for a little over a year.  But I been using the stock tube, want to try some different tube so I got a MULLARD GZ34 5AR4 but I also want to try USAF 596, any idea where I can find a 596?


 
 You have to check eBay, they come up from time to time.


----------



## loupham

joseph69 said:


> You have to check eBay, they come up from time to time.


 

 I just want to say that Joseph69 was nice enough to sell me one from his stash.  I look forward to trying them out.  Thanks.


----------



## teknikk7

I got a 596 up for sale.  NOS.  PM me.


----------



## Boogirl

Hi Forum,
  
 Sorry to jump in. I just got my WA6SE less than a week ago and boy am I totally smitten. Thank you all, as your comments encouraged me to make the purchase.
  
 My question is, I am thinking of buying a turntable because I've discovered a huge record collection in the apartment I am renting, and i want to know the best way to link said turntable to the WA6SE?
  
 I presume that I'll need to add a phono stage between the turntable and the WA6SE but am concerned that by doing so I'll be adding solid state sound into the signal. Does it matter which phono stage I use?
  
 Any advice welcome


----------



## Riona

PM sent!
  
 Quote:


teknikk7 said:


> I got a 596 up for sale.  NOS.  PM me.


----------



## gefski

boogirl said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Sorry to jump in. I just got my WA6SE less than a week ago and boy am I totally smitten. Thank you all, as your comments encouraged me to make the purchase.
> 
> ...




Vinyl's sonic presentation is always a combination of turntable/tonearm, cartridge (including proper setup), phono stage, and the vinyl itself. If you're starting from scratch, you could get a basic tt with premounted cartridge ($300ish), and a basic phono stage ($150ish), record cleaning misc, and see how much fun (or not) you find it to be.

Then if you really like it, you can decide to spend all your disposable income on upgrades from there.


----------



## zachawry

I'm seriously thinking of picking up the 6SE for my Ethers, but a search on this forum turns up blank. 
  
 Anybody here using Ethers? Just curious. This will be my first tube amp. Want to save up for the WA5 if I like the sound. 
  
 Thx.


----------



## Riona

bfreedma said:


> Yup. Just bought 4 more pairs as they seem to be getting scarce.




Hi where do you buy the 6FD7?


----------



## joseph69

riona said:


> Hi where do you buy the 6FD7?


 
 From Woo Audio.


----------



## Vanquisher

zachawry said:


> I'm seriously thinking of picking up the 6SE for my Ethers, but a search on this forum turns up blank.
> 
> Anybody here using Ethers? Just curious. This will be my first tube amp. Want to save up for the WA5 if I like the sound.
> 
> Thx.


 
  
 I have a 6SE. I listened to the Ether and Ether-C on a WA5 and I thought it sounded great. Overall the 6SE is a great amp, drives everything I have well. If possible try to get a demo its the best way to see if the sound sig is for you. A lot too is going to be dependant on the tubes in the amp as well. So hard to say since everyone's ear is different but that is the fun with rolling tubes. Might want to start with a less costly tube amp and roll to your liking.


----------



## bfreedma

riona said:


> bfreedma said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Just bought 4 more pairs as they seem to be getting scarce.
> ...




Tube World Express. They still seem to be in stock at a lower price than Woo. My first pair of 6fd7s was purchased from Woo Audio.


----------



## zachawry

vanquisher said:


> I have a 6SE. I listened to the Ether and Ether-C on a WA5 and I thought it sounded great. Overall the 6SE is a great amp, drives everything I have well. If possible try to get a demo its the best way to see if the sound sig is for you. A lot too is going to be dependant on the tubes in the amp as well. So hard to say since everyone's ear is different but that is the fun with rolling tubes. Might want to start with a less costly tube amp and roll to your liking.


 

 Yeah, I'd love to demo one. I live in Japan, so that's kinda hard. 
  
 I really have some techno-lust going on for the 6SE and the WA5, and in my experience buying a cheapo tube amp won't solve anything either way. Either I like it, in which case I will go ahead and get the 6SE and the money will have been wasted, or I don't like it, and think, well, maybe it just wasn't up to the 6SE, and my money will still have been wasted. I have to admit, the new Schiit Vali 2 looks tempting, though. 
  
 The thing that does potentially turn me off, reading this forum, is the uncertainty about tubes. Tube X sucks! Tube X is great! Tube X is a waste of money! Tube X is such a bargain. I like the idea of tube rolling to experiment with sound, but it also seems to have the potential of just never making you happy with your rig and injecting huge amounts of uncertainty about everything.


----------



## emremusic

Hello Friends,
  
 I'm a long time happy owner of a upgraded wa6se.. My headphones are Akg 702s.
  
 I have been with this same gear for about 5 years, enjoying my gear. I'm not really into tube rolling, or buying/selling/trying a lot of new gear. After a long time with this set up, I just feel like I would like to try a new set of headphones. 
  
 Few years ago, Dubstep girl said I should also try He-500..Then I moved, got a new job..etc..and never got a chance to try the He 500. 
  
 Can you give me some advice on a new pair of headphones, which I can be happy with for at least another 5 years?? Here is what I like:
  
 I'm a jazz drummer, and my wife is a classical bassist. I would like to hear very clear cymbals, and she would like to hear very clear, detailed bass. We listen to acoustic music only, jazz and classical. We are looking for most clear, detailed neutral headphone possible.
  
 We will keep the same wa6se ofcourse!


----------



## joseph69

emremusic said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm a long time happy owner of a upgraded wa6se.. My headphones are Akg 702s.
> 
> ...


 
 Grado GH-1 with (G) cushions.
 Grado PS-1000e.


----------



## Vanquisher

emremusic said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm a long time happy owner of a upgraded wa6se.. My headphones are Akg 702s.
> 
> ...




What's your budget? Think that will drive the recommendations. No budgets aside I think HE560 would be good on the cheaper end. Lcd-x, ether or ether-c and the hex or hek would be good


----------



## emremusic

He560 looks great but it's little stretching my budget. I was thinking more $500 dollars. Maybe that is not enough to upgrade from my 702s?


----------



## Vanquisher

emremusic said:


> He560 looks great but it's little stretching my budget. I was thinking more $500 dollars. Maybe that is not enough to upgrade from my 702s?




560 is imo probably a significant upgrade. You can find a nice used one here for 500 or so. Shameless plug im selling my pair so if your considering it let me know 

If that's stretching 400i gets you most of the 560 for less. Good deals to be had here on the forum as well.


----------



## Riona

Thanks joseph69 and bfreedma:
  
 I managed to grab a supposedly matched pair off eBay, and the last matched pair off Tube World Express!  Hopefully they work out well otherwise will buy from Woo.
  
 Quote:


joseph69 said:


> From Woo Audio.


 
  
  


bfreedma said:


> Tube World Express. They still seem to be in stock at a lower price than Woo. My first pair of 6fd7s was purchased from Woo Audio.


----------



## svmusa

Looking for some input from WA6 owners in driving low impedance phones (24-70 ohms) TH900, JVC DX1000 and Senn HD 380pro. The highest I have is Beyer DT-150 at 250 Ohms.
  
 WA6-SE is obviously the one but is expensive and space for 2 piece design is not feasible for my needs. I will go NOS 6SN7 tubes route as my primary amp has the same tubes.
  
 I did probe at other 6SN7 amps (Ember II and Icon Audio HP8 MK2) but there is potential issue with noise floor for TH900.


----------



## joseph69

Last night I received some NOS 6FD7 (Big Bottles) from Woo and paired them with the SP-274B (which most don't care for) and I must say, with my WA6/RS1i this combo sounds the fullest/richest just with *slightly* less detail/sound-stage, but has more the 6FD7's have more power than any of my other power/driver tubes, and I'm really enjoying it! One thing though…my transformer was humming/buzzing last night and the amp runs warmer than usual, so I cleaned all the pins with Deoxit on all of the tubes and put them back in a little while ago, and initially still had noise but only for a short time…now I'm glad to say the transformer is dead silent.
 Regardless of what others may say about the SP-274B I think it is a nice sounding rectifier tube with the right power/driver tubes and the RS1i.


----------



## emremusic

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a HE560. Do you guys have any experience with wa6se and He560 pairing? Would it work ok?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

emremusic said:


> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a HE560. Do you guys have any experience with wa6se and He560 pairing? Would it work ok?


 
  
 Yes, exceptional pairing.


----------



## mikeral

Hello,
  
 Anyone experiencing hiss/noise when changing the volume? I am, wondering if there is some quick fix.


----------



## EinZweiDrei

How does schiit mjolnir 2 compare to the wa6se.


----------



## frankraindog

einzweidrei said:


> How does schiit mjolnir 2 compare to the wa6se.




+1 on this question


----------



## Qonmus

*Mikeral:*
  
 Read through this page;
  
 http://www.wooaudio.com/faq/
  
 It has some troubleshooting tips for noise. I don't know about hiss, but for hum it has some helpful suggestions. I know in my current apartment, I have a lot of noise from one particular outlet - moved the amp to a different outlet, and the noise has been basically eliminated at all but the highest volumes. Initial check is to simply unplug your source and listen to see if the noise is still there.


----------



## Qonmus

*EDIT: *This question is in regards to my 2007 WA6.
  
 One question - I saw a few people mentioned something about PDSD a few pages back, and how that was a feature that was included in all 09+ models. I have an 07 model, so I am assuming I don't have this...But what exactly is this acronym referring to?


----------



## Kimakaze

qonmus said:


> *EDIT: *This question is in regards to my 2007 WA6.
> 
> One question - I saw a few people mentioned something about PDSD a few pages back, and how that was a feature that was included in all 09+ models. I have an 07 model, so I am assuming I don't have this...But what exactly is this acronym referring to?


 
  
 I think you are referring to PDPS.
  
 PDPS - Pseudo-Dual Power Supply upgrade was incorporated into all WA6 amps built 2009 and later.
  
 Pre-2009 WA6, it was an option.  I suggest you email woo audio with your serial number.  They will tell if the PDPS was factory installed.


----------



## Qonmus

kimakaze said:


> I think you are referring to PDPS.
> 
> PDPS - Pseudo-Dual Power Supply upgrade was incorporated into all WA6 amps built 2009 and later.
> 
> Pre-2009 WA6, it was an option.  I suggest you email woo audio with your serial number.  They will tell if the PDPS was factory installed.




Thanks. Anyone have an opinion on this option? Ignorance can be bliss!


----------



## u2u2

qonmus said:


> Thanks. Anyone have an opinion on this option? Ignorance can be bliss!


 

 I own a newer WA6 that came with the feature and claim no technical knowledge - but people used to pay extra for PDPS and Jack seems to have a solid record for improving his products so it must be better. No? Maybe someone from Woo will chip in and inform their WA6 fan base.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

u2u2 said:


> I own a newer WA6 that came with the feature and claim no technical knowledge - but people used to pay extra for PDPS and Jack seems to have a solid record for improving his products so it must be better. No? Maybe someone from Woo will chip in and inform their WA6 fan base.


 
  
 all wa6 built after 2009 has PDPS (Pseudo-dual power supply).


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Read the entire thread along with some others.  Thanks to all the participants for your views and experiences. Pulled the trigger on the SE. Looking forward to the experience.


----------



## Qonmus

*HiFiGuy528:*
  
 Thanks. 
  
 Do you have any very general comments on the rationale/thought process behind the PDPS? I know you probably don't want to say too much, but I am just generally interested.


----------



## Submariner2

dubstep girl said:


> +1


----------



## EinZweiDrei

How does the wa6se compare to wa6 in sound quality?


----------



## joseph69

einzweidrei said:


> How does the wa6se compare to wa6 in sound quality?


 
 I preferred the WA6 to the SE.
 I felt the WA6 had a warmer tube sound than the SE and preferred the footprint as well of the WA6. Also Glenn wasn't making adapters for the SE to use 6SN7's so the WA6 had better tube rolling choices at that time.


----------



## loonacy

Hello all,

I just purchased a wa6 and am pretty new to tube amps. I have looked through this post but there is A LOT of info here lol. I am looking for rectifier tube recommendations. I have read a lot about the Sophia princess. Does anyone know where a good place is to purchase one or a good place to purchase some others. Thanks for any help


----------



## u2u2

loonacy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just purchased a wa6 and am pretty new to tube amps. I have looked through this post but there is A LOT of info here lol. I am looking for rectifier tube recommendations. I have read a lot about the Sophia princess. Does anyone know where a good place is to purchase one or a good place to purchase some others. Thanks for any help


 
 This thread will give you some good ideas:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/694525/dubstep-girls-massive-5ar4-5r4-5u4g-rectifier-review-comparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread
  
 The Sophia Princess was the first rectifier I bought for my WA6 about one year ago. I have since built a collection of others and the SP sits unused. Lots of great choices for similar or much less money. The SP is best for looks but you can do better sound wise. If you buy a new SP Woo Audio is a reliable source.


----------



## joseph69

loonacy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just purchased a wa6 and am pretty new to tube amps. I have looked through this post but there is A LOT of info here lol. I am looking for rectifier tube recommendations. I have read a lot about the Sophia princess. Does anyone know where a good place is to purchase one or a good place to purchase some others. Thanks for any help


 
 Congratulations.
 The SP is a nice tube IMO/IME matched with the right power/driver tubes but most don't really care for it but I like the warmth that it adds to my RS1i. Buy a Brimar 5Z4G from (HERE) under "common valves" is an excellent tube for the price/performance ratio. Also the United Electric USAF-596 is an excellent tube which is sometimes hard to come across being it is out of production. The 596 also requires an adapter to use with the WA6 which you can purchase from @2359glenn. PM him and ask if he will make you one.


----------



## loonacy

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations.
> The SP is a nice tube IMO/IME matched with the right power/driver tubes but most don't really care for it but I like the warmth that it adds to my RS1i. Buy a Brimar 5Z4G from [COLOR=FF0000](HERE)[/COLOR] under "common valves" is an excellent tube for the price/performance ratio. Also the United Electric USAF-596 is an excellent tube which is sometimes hard to come across being it is out of production. The 596 also requires an adapter to use with the WA6 which you can purchase from @2359glenn
> . PM him and ask if he will make you one.




Thank you so much!! Do you know how long shipping takes to the US from the site you listed?


----------



## joseph69

loonacy said:


> Thank you so much!! Do you know how long shipping takes to the US from the site you listed?


 
 Your welcome.
 Shipping was faster than ordering something from the West Coast to the East Coast which is where I live in the U.S. I takes about 1-week (or less) to get to me from Langrex.


----------



## ravenswood

I just recently got into headphones, music was always played through speakers. With a little one on the way, I ventured down the next hole. I have two sets of cans now, HD650 and Focal Spirit classics. I recently bought the WA6(December sometime), then I found a used WA6SE with the Sophia already. I jumped on that! So I have some playing to do!
  
  
 I would agree that the two are similar in sound characteristics, but SE does it with more power and does slightly sound better all around. But that is with limited comparing at the moment.
  
  
 I will post some pictures once I get past the hump on posts.
  
  
 Thanks for the great reading folks!


----------



## ravenswood

I know with adaptors I can run SN on the WA6, can I run them now on the SE?


----------



## joseph69

ravenswood said:


> I know with adaptors I can run SN on the WA6, can I run them now on the SE?


 
 6*SN*7???
 If so, Woo says no, but @2359glenn makes adapters for the WA6-SE so they could be used.


----------



## ravenswood

Yes, sorry 6SN7, I just read your post just above that at the time Glenn wasn't making them. I was just looking for some clarification.
  
 Thanks joseph!


----------



## joseph69

Your welcome.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

WA6SE shipped and should arrive next week. Yay! A Tube noob here.  I understand it will take 150+ hours for amp break-in, but I seem to have missed a suggested time frame concerning tube break-in.  If it is a lesser time, this will be a good opportunity to break-in stock tubes and also alternatives.  Any ideas on tube break-in times?  Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> WA6SE shipped and should arrive next week. Yay! A Tube noob here.  I understand it will take 150+ hours for amp break-in, but I seem to have missed a suggested time frame concerning tube break-in.  If it is a lesser time, this will be a good opportunity to break-in stock tubes and also alternatives.  Any ideas on tube break-in times?  Thanks.


 
 Congratulations.
 Pretty much depends on the tube.
 Tubes I've used in my WA6 have taken anywhere between 40-100+hrs but I'm sure there are others that take longer.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations.
> Pretty much depends on the tube.
> Tubes I've used in my WA6 have taken anywhere between 40-100+hrs but I'm sure there are others that take longer.


 

 Thank you. It is important to have proper expectations and I appreciate your response.   Think I will get the Brimar 5Z4G you suggested to someone else and with the break-in times, it may be a couple of months for best results.  Cheers.


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> Thank you. It is important to have proper expectations and I appreciate your response.   Think I will get the Brimar 5Z4G you suggested to someone else and with the break-in times, it may be a couple of months for best results.  Cheers.


 
 Your welcome.
 Great idea to get the Brimar 5Z4G…can't go wrong!
 Enjoy!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

joseph69 said:


> Your welcome.
> Great idea to get the Brimar 5Z4G…can't go wrong!
> Enjoy!


 

 Thank you. Well OK, ordered!


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> Thank you. Well OK, ordered!


----------



## loonacy

Ordered my Brimar 5Z4G the other day too!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

loonacy said:


> Ordered my Brimar 5Z4G the other day too!


 

 Cool!  It will interesting to compare notes in a couple of months after it all gets burned in!


----------



## Qonmus

*Brimar is dope, definitely go that route*....Maybe a somewhat controversial opinion on the WA6 - but imo 6DE7 + Brimar is good. In retrospect not worth it to do 6SN7 adapters for $80+the tube cost unless you are interested in the cosmetic differences (6SN7 looks way more awesome than some tiny 6DE7 tubes).
  
 Of coures, ymmv, and some fellow posters would consider me a simpleton for my commentary! Enjoy. 
  
 (WA6-HD600 FWIW)


----------



## joseph69

qonmus said:


> *Brimar is dope, definitely go that route*....Maybe a somewhat controversial opinion on the WA6 - but imo 6DE7 + Brimar is good. In retrospect not worth it to do 6SN7 adapters for $80+the tube cost unless you are interested in the cosmetic differences (6SN7 looks way more awesome than some tiny 6DE7 tubes).
> 
> Of coures, ymmv, and some fellow posters would consider me a simpleton for my commentary! Enjoy.
> 
> (WA6-HD600 FWIW)


 
 Try your Brimar 5Z4G with some NOS 6FD7 (big bottles) from Woo.
 I'm currently running this combo in my WA6 and really enjoy it. I have many other power/driver tube/rectifier tube combos that I enjoy as well.


----------



## gefski

qonmus said:


> *Brimar is dope, definitely go that route*....Maybe a somewhat controversial opinion on the WA6 - but imo 6DE7 + Brimar is good. In retrospect not worth it to do 6SN7 adapters for $80+the tube cost unless you are interested in the cosmetic differences (6SN7 looks way more awesome than some tiny 6DE7 tubes).
> 
> Of coures, ymmv, and some fellow posters would consider me a simpleton for my commentary! Enjoy.
> 
> (WA6-HD600 FWIW)




The 6sn7/7n7 family reveals great micro-detail and that may be the reason they are considered an upgrade by some. But I find them lacking in dynamics, reminding me of past experiences with passive preamps in speaker-based systems.

In other words, no desire for listeners to "Tango Til They're Sore" (great album, Qonmus).


----------



## JazzVinyl

post withdrawn


----------



## MIKELAP

loonacy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just purchased a wa6 and am pretty new to tube amps. I have looked through this post but there is A LOT of info here lol. I am looking for rectifier tube recommendations. I have read a lot about the Sophia princess. Does anyone know where a good place is to purchase one or a good place to purchase some others. Thanks for any help


 
 Other decent Rectifiers would be GZ34/5AR4(F31,F32), 6106 ,Brimar 5Z4G,RK60 with adapters ,,also 596 with adapters,5V4G, Type 80-83 and 83V with the same adapter


----------



## sarora

Do any WA6-SE owners have experience pairing this with the HE-1000's? This headphone is hard to drive; I'm sure the WA6-SE can handle it theoretically (theoretical peak SPL about 120 dB when doing the calculations) as the power specs of this are 
  
800 mW at 600 Ω
1,300 mW at 300 Ω
1,800 mW at 120 Ω
1,900 mW at 60 Ω
2,000 mW at 32 Ω
  
per channel.
  
But just curious what other Head-Fi'ers, especially if you guys _have_ the WA6-SE, think about the paring. Woo Audio's website seems to say it works well, and from their headphone amplifier comparison chart (http://wooaudio.com/docs/wooaudio_amplifier_comparisons.pdf) the WA6-SE is one of their more powerful amplifiers.
  
 Right now I am using a LA-900 (highly modified version of the TH-900) with my own cabling, but I am interested in the HE-1000 because of the really good reviews it has been getting with the bass impact, etc.I listen to a lot of electronic stuff, primarily deep house so I really like that punchy, deep, smooth and hard hitting bass. The TH900 delivers, but I think the HE-1000's will do better from the reviews. However, I love the tube sound, and enjoy my WA6-SE amp a ton, and don't really want to stretch my budget > the already fairly high cost of the HE-1000's.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

*Woo is in the house!  *The WA6SE arrived today, yay,  Unpacking the unit was impressed with the evident care and pride that went into the shipping. Having read countless initial impression reviews like this, I will admit that I had very high expectations for fit and finish.  These were exceeded!
  
 Let us see, 4 hours a day, 37 days for burn in.  Stock tubes are in place for amp burn, and alternatives are starting to roll in.  Of course I could not resist putting cans on with anticipation of low SQ.  Those expectations were met and possibly exceeded,  What is fun though is that the shabbiness of the initial sound is effortless and exuding power.  The sound is delivered with authority, a sign of great things to come. The channel separation is outstanding...
  
 .Now here is a funny thing, with only an hour and half on the clock, is it not sounding quite as poopy?  Am I starting to hear some detail, or is this just wishful thinking? Are there good indications of sound stage?.....Just revisiting the first tracks that made me want to hurl and yes a great improvement.
  
 At two and a half hours there is no question this is a keeper!  1.6% burned in with stock tubes and I am impressed with the potential, but I guess I am preaching to the choir.


----------



## ravenswood

In the package I got when I bought this SE, there is a box of various tubes. In it I have some adapters from woo for 6GL7-6DE7. The other 8 pin tubes I have are: 6EM7, 6DN7 and 6EA7. Can I use that same adapter for these other tubes?


----------



## Bitten by Bug

ravenswood said:


> In the package I got when I bought this SE, there is a box of various tubes. In it I have some adapters from woo for 6GL7-6DE7. The other 8 pin tubes I have are: 6EM7, 6DN7 and 6EA7. Can I use that same adapter for these other tubes?


 

 Hi, here is the link to the compatibility chart:  https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ama6VqAKDF7adFlpSFh2ZDVMdnBfS2VpSUxfcEVpTnc&hl=en&output=html
  Hope this helps.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Since it is a pictures thread, shot of the new bad boys.  Gotta find them a home.  Sitting on a speaker for now.  Ha Ha


----------



## ravenswood

bitten by bug said:


> Hi, here is the link to the compatibility chart:  https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ama6VqAKDF7adFlpSFh2ZDVMdnBfS2VpSUxfcEVpTnc&hl=en&output=html
> Hope this helps.




Not so much, as I don't know if these all work with the same 8 pin adapter. Thanks tho


----------



## ravenswood

Finally able to post pics. Here is the side by side of the two. I haven't had much time with them, but sure do love the way they look!


----------



## joseph69

ravenswood said:


> In the package I got when I bought this SE, there is a box of various tubes. In it I have some adapters from woo for 6GL7-6DE7. The other 8 pin tubes I have are: 6EM7, 6DN7 and 6EA7. Can I use that same adapter for these other tubes?


 
 The 6EM7/6GL7 will work with the same adapter. Not sure about the others, why don't you e-mail Woo and ask them?


----------



## loonacy

I got my  Brimar 5Z4G today.  So far it seems a bit "tinny".  Do these need a lot of break in time.  I have noticed the bass is cleaner and more pronounced though.  I need to give it some serious listen time


----------



## abvolt

loonacy said:


> I got my  Brimar 5Z4G today.  So far it seems a bit "tinny".  Do these need a lot of break in time.  I have noticed the bass is cleaner and more pronounced though.  I need to give it some serious listen time


 
  
 That's a nice tube you've got I also have a pair of them  I've also got a pair of mullard 5z4g's early 1940's that imo is far nicer sounding. there hard to find but very much worth it..Enjoy


----------



## loonacy

abvolt said:


> That's a nice tube you've got I also have a pair of them  I've also got a pair of mullard 5z4g's early 1940's that imo is far nicer sounding. there hard to find but very much worth it..Enjoy


 
 Surprisingly enough it is already starting to smooth out to me.  The low end sounds fantastic to my ears at least


----------



## loonacy

OK I need help!  I went to listen to my turntable today which I have running through a Schiit Mani preamp and then into my peachtree Decco out to my WA6.  Before I qued my record I put my headphones on and could hear music in the background.  It was some christian station NOT the Stone temple pilots I had on the TT.  So I turned the turntable off and could still hear it.  I unlugged my headphones from my WA6 and plugged it into my Peachtree and it was DEAD silent.  Plugged them back into the WA6 and there was the christian station again.  I turned of the peachtree and there was nothing but silence.  HOW is this possible!!!  When I turn off the MANI it goes away also.  Could the Mani be picking something up.
  
  
 UPDATE
  
 I took the mani out and put in my $30 ART DJ pre II and it was DEAD silent.  Could the MANI be defective


----------



## Bitten by Bug

loonacy said:


> I got my  Brimar 5Z4G today.  So far it seems a bit "tinny".  Do these need a lot of break in time.  I have noticed the bass is cleaner and more pronounced though.  I need to give it some serious listen time


 
 Congrats on your new tube! Hope it burns-in well for you. Sure read a lot of nice reports on that bad boy.  Enjoy!
  
 I am curious. Did you receive any communication from the vendor prior to your package arriving?  My accounts were debited from the 11 February, but I as yet to have the courtesy of any type of order acknowledgement..  I did follow up and they have not the decency to respond. Since I am aware of my infinitesimal tolerance threshold for rudeness, arrogance and poor business practices, I thought it would be prudent to learn if you had a similar experience of no communication prior to delivery... I am aware that sometimes these small mom and pop operations do not follow established business norms.  It could be I am expecting too much from them and thus do not want to precipitously reverse the payment claiming fraud. I look forward to your response.


----------



## u2u2

bitten by bug said:


> Congrats on your new tube! Hope it burns-in well for you. Sure read a lot of nice reports on that bad boy.  Enjoy!
> 
> I am curious. Did you receive any communication from the vendor prior to your package arriving?  My accounts were debited from the 11 February, but I as yet to have the courtesy of any type of order acknowledgement..  I did follow up and they have not the decency to respond. Since I am aware of my infinitesimal tolerance threshold for rudeness, arrogance and poor business practices, I thought it would be prudent to learn if you had a similar experience of no communication prior to delivery... I am aware that sometimes these small mom and pop operations do not follow established business norms.  It could be I am expecting too much from them and thus do not want to precipitously reverse the payment claiming fraud. I look forward to your response.




I will jump in as I have completed two orders with the vendor this month. I also placed orders last year. In setting up my orders I got very fast responses to my queries. After being invoiced I decided to up the quantities and each time the invoice was adjusted in minutes. When the invoices were paid I received a thank you and indication when the tubes would ship. I paid the standard shipping and the tubes arrived in one week or two weeks when customs opened the package. No tracking but you can pay extra if you want that. On one transaction I did receive a defective tube. It was one of a pair. A simple email and with zero hassle a replacement pair was sent to me. Of the many vendors I have tried this vendor is one of only two that fully met my expectations in terms of product shipped and responsiveness. Hang tight as your tubes are probably about to arrive. The Brimar is a tremendous performer for the price.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

u2u2 said:


> I will jump in as I have completed two orders with the vendor this month. I also placed orders last year. In setting up my orders I got very fast responses to my queries. After being invoiced I decided to up the quantities and each time the invoice was adjusted in minutes. When the invoices were paid I received a thank you and indication when the tubes would ship. I paid the standard shipping and the tubes arrived in one week or two weeks when customs opened the package. No tracking but you can pay extra if you want that. On one transaction I did receive a defective tube. It was one of a pair. A simple email and with zero hassle a replacement pair was sent to me. Of the many vendors I have tried this vendor is one of only two that fully met my expectations in terms of product shipped and responsiveness. Hang tight as your tubes are probably about to arrive. The Brimar is a tremendous performer for the price.


 

 Thank you for jumping in with your experiences and reassurances.  There are always aberrations in systems. The probability of two, back to back, is pushing my buttons.  Will hang tight per your suggestion and shared experiences. Again, thank you.  Cheers...


----------



## Chuckjones242

Hey there - have had my WA6SE for close to 3 weeks now, probably close to the 100hr mark.  I have the Sofia Princess rectifier and the 6GL7 power tubes that I ordered initially.  Based on the feedback of this forum, I've ordered the 6FD7 and the Brimar rectifier tube... but that said... listening to the stock tubes up against my upgraded ones, I have a hard time finding fault with the 6GL7/Sofia?  I think the combo has a very large soundstage, the separation is great, the bass is punchy and after some breaking in, the 6GL7's have lost the initial edge I could complain about, and just seem uber airy to me now.  Am I missing something?  People have called them muddy -- but I disagree entirely.  
  
 Maybe it's just my different headphones or DAC?


----------



## joseph69

chuckjones242 said:


> Hey there - have had my WA6SE for close to 3 weeks now, probably close to the 100hr mark.  I have the Sofia Princess rectifier and the 6GL7 power tubes that I ordered initially.  Based on the feedback of this forum, I've ordered the 6FD7 and the Brimar rectifier tube... but that said... listening to the stock tubes up against my upgraded ones, I have a hard time finding fault with the 6GL7/Sofia?  I think the combo has a very large soundstage, the separation is great, the bass is punchy and after some breaking in, the 6GL7's have lost the initial edge I could complain about, and just seem uber airy to me now.  Am I missing something?  People have called them muddy -- but I disagree entirely.
> 
> Maybe it's just my different headphones or DAC?


 
 To each his own, but I tried the 6GL7 and did find it to be muddy with my RS1i and it just wasn't for me, so I returned it. I have several different tube combos I use in the WA6 including the SP which is nice for a change every once in a while. I prefer the UE-596/Brimar-5Z4G rectifier tubes and NOS NU-6F8G/NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA/NOS Westinghouse 6FD7 (big bottle) power/driver tubes which have a real nice gain to them. With the 6FD7 I can barley turn the volume past 9:30-10:00 O,clock. These are hard to find but Woo sells them at the bottom of the page under the* WA6-SE* product information on their site if your interested.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

chuckjones242 said:


> Hey there - have had my WA6SE for close to 3 weeks now, probably close to the 100hr mark.  I have the Sofia Princess rectifier and the 6GL7 power tubes that I ordered initially.  Based on the feedback of this forum, I've ordered the 6FD7 and the Brimar rectifier tube... but that said... listening to the stock tubes up against my upgraded ones, I have a hard time finding fault with the 6GL7/Sofia?  I think the combo has a very large soundstage, the separation is great, the bass is punchy and after some breaking in, the 6GL7's have lost the initial edge I could complain about, and just seem uber airy to me now.  Am I missing something?  People have called them muddy -- but I disagree entirely.
> 
> Maybe it's just my different headphones or DAC?


 
 Thanks for sharing your experiences.  I too am breaking in a new unit and agree with you that the stock tubes are producing a very nice and pleasant sound. The first couple of hours were tough, but it has gotten better and better each hour.  Like you, I did not understand all fuss on how bad the stock tubes seem to some. Maybe the latest batch of stock tubes are of a higher quality? At least, that is what was coming to mind.
  
 Again, like you, I did order SP and some additional drivers at the time of WA6SE purchase. I have as yet to use them. Reading Dubstep Girl's Massive 5AR4/5R4/5U4G Rectifier Review/Comparison!  I went searching and had success discovering some of the tubes listed there with good reputations. Thanks DSG. In addition, Brimar 5Z4Gs are on the way because of high recommendations on this thread. I also took time to peruse the compatibility chart and have ordered others as well.
  
 To cut to the chase:  Last night, at about 48 hours into Amp burn-in, I stuck in a MULLARD GZ32 CV593 NOS - the tube had been Cryo treated and was so strong on the get go that additional copies were ordered within a couple of hours.  Today, I elected to try a military tube. This is not a sexy coke bottle shape, in fact it is butt ugly. Just a black metal cylinder...however the sound this tube provides puts a smile on my face.  Had I not purchased a few, I would be ordering backups of this as well. Four hours in and it shows great promise. JAN-CKR-5Z4 VT-74 GE RCA NOS.
  
 I have noticed very different sound signatures between these three rectifiers. Sadly, it is not fair for me to make ultimate judgements on tubes without letting them have at least a 50 to 100 hour burn in as confirmed by others and also Mike at Woo.  Like a good wine, it improves with age!  Now for a Woo plug: Mike also mentioned that they can offer 1m Norodst Blue Heaven RCA for $365 and 1.5m Nordost Blue Heaven power cable for $262.
  
 So to sum up, I agree, the stock tubes are not bad, The issue is that other valves, or valve combinations have particular sound signatures and characteristics that many listeners desire and the nice sounding stock tubes do not deliver, or not to an adequate degree.
  
 This new JAN 5Z4, only a few hours into break in, has a HOT signature!  Or is bright and it is really kicking ass big time on acoustic guitar. I am really liking this tube and listening to a live acoustic recording of Neil Young that always was nice but never rang my chimes, well this tube is making those chimes ring!
  
 Well those are my experiences at this part of the journey. And as you have discovered, YMMV.  But that is half the fun.
  
 Happy listening...


----------



## Chuckjones242

bitten by bug said:


> Well those are my experiences at this part of the journey. And as you have discovered, YMMV.  But that is half the fun.
> 
> Happy listening...




Thanks for the long feedback mr bug! Indeed rolling can be fun as well as frustrating at times. I do have to get de net cables now, but Nordost seems insanely expensive for me at least. 

The Westinghouse 6FD7's came today, and I may have to eat my hat on this, They may ultimately be better than the 6GL7's for me. Have 20 minutes of burn in, but can see the differences immediately. Very lively. The 6GL7's sound more 3D and I like the separation... But willl see how it goes. Will be hard to do side by side comparisons since the 6FD7's are quite hot.


----------



## joseph69

chuckjones242 said:


> The Westinghouse 6FD7's came today, and I may have to eat my hat on this, They may ultimately be better than the 6GL7's for me. Have 20 minutes of burn in, but can see the differences immediately. Very lively. The 6GL7's sound more 3D and I like the separation... But willl see how it goes. Will be hard to do side by side comparisons since the 6FD7's are quite hot.


 
 Your welcome for the suggestion.
  
To each his own, but I tried the 6GL7 and did find it to be muddy with my RS1i and it just wasn't for me, so I returned it. I have several different tube combos I use in the WA6 including the SP which is nice for a change every once in a while. I prefer the UE-596/Brimar-5Z4G rectifier tubes and NOS NU-6F8G/NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA/NOS Westinghouse 6FD7 (big bottle) power/driver tubes which have a real nice gain to them. With the 6FD7 I can barley turn the volume past 9:30-10:00 O,clock. These are hard to find but Woo sells them at the bottom of the page under the *WA6-SE* product information on their site if your interested.


----------



## emremusic

Hey cats, just upgraded from k702/apogee quartet to Ifi dsd, Ifi usb 3 and hifiman 560... 

I love the resolution from sacd resources with the new set up, and the resolution from the hifiman 560- it's very engaging. But I must say k702 was no slouch after all these years.

Maybe the wa6se is so good that just kind of evens out everything rest of my gear.


----------



## Chuckjones242

emremusic said:


> Maybe the wa6se is so good that just kind of evens out everything rest of my gear.


 
  
 Wouldn't that be nice?  I believe!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

chuckjones242 said:


> The Westinghouse 6FD7's came today, and I may have to eat my hat on this, They may ultimately be better than the 6GL7's for me. Have 20 minutes of burn in, but can see the differences immediately. Very lively. The 6GL7's sound more 3D and I like the separation... But willl see how it goes. Will be hard to do side by side comparisons since the 6FD7's are quite hot.


 
 Congrats on the new sound.  Will look forward to more impressions in the future.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

The Brimar 5Z4GY arrived yesterday. The vendor did get in touch and advised that they just depend on a receipt being sent from PayPal and that did not occur in this situation.
  
 I wanted to get a few more hours on the semi virgin SP so did not turn on the new light bulb until today.  For a ~ $26 tube, this is great right out of the box!  I do hope it will get some more low end as it matures.  But for $26 I will not whine one bit due how nice this is for easy listening so far. I was getting so wrapped up in the nice and interesting sound that I ended up doing entire albums intead of my barometers, ha ha.  Thanks fellow Head-Fiers for mentioning how nice this tube is.
  
 So why did I not pull the SP yesterday? Being fully aware of extended burn in required, I had noted that the HD650 sounded kinda meh, but the HD598 sounded much better.  So did a little A/B on this fresh tube, and it appeared to bear out on various types of music.  Will be a long burn in for this one before I can draw a personal conclusion as to how much I like this tube.
  
 This sure is going to get interesting!  So far still getting first impressions from rectifiers and how some seem to excel at one genre and are not quite so stellar on others...Now discovering that different  valves sound better with different cans.  Fascinating.  This is going to be amazing when I start rolling drivers too....Good gosh, those poor folks with the WA2 have another type of tube to throw into the mix! Not just a combo of 2 tubes, but a combo of 3!
  
 Anyhow, straight out of the box this 5Z4GY has a very enjoyable, interesting and relaxing sound.  Thanks again for mentioning it here.  I just might want to get some backups!!!  Initial impression via HD650.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

If this has been discussed ad nauseam I do apologize in advance .After reading thousands of posts,this 'fact'  seems to have escaped me.
  
 Is a 600 Ω headphone a good mate with WA6SE or is a lesser spec in that area more appropriate?  I don't want to pick up cans that can not be fully serviced by this Woo.
  
 Thanks in advance or your impressions.


----------



## u2u2

bitten by bug said:


> If this has been discussed ad nauseam I do apologize in advance .After reading thousands of posts,this 'fact'  seems to have escaped me.
> 
> Is a 600 Ω headphone a good mate with WA6SE or is a lesser spec in that area more appropriate?  I don't want to pick up cans that can not be fully serviced by this Woo.
> 
> Thanks in advance or your impressions.




As no one responded... Looking at the info on the Woo site about the 600 ohm phones they sell, the specs on the amp, and the last tweet from Woo Audio about T1s Gen 2 all suggest you will be pleased. My next phones will probably 600 ohms for a WA6 and WA22. WA6SE should be fine.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

u2u2 said:


> As no one responded... Looking at the info on the Woo site about the 600 ohm phones they sell, the specs on the amp, and the last tweet from Woo Audio about T1s Gen 2 all suggest you will be pleased. My next phones will probably 600 ohms for a WA6 and WA22. WA6SE should be fine.


 

 Thank you u2u2.  I did see the marketing page, but did not see the tweet.  Appreciate your response.
  
 Cheers,


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Elected to roll the 'premium' drivers I ordered with the WA6SE.  Sadly both the INTERNATIONAL 6DR7 and the WESTINGHOUSE 6DN7 are defective and have noise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Have requested RMA.  The much maligned stock drivers have *no* noise. Go figure.


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> Elected to roll the 'premium' drivers I ordered with the WA6SE.  Sadly both the INTERNATIONAL 6DR7 and the WESTINGHOUSE 6DN7 are defective and have noise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Westinghouse 6FD7 from Woo.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

joseph69 said:


> Westinghouse 6FD7 from Woo.


 

 Thank you for reading the post.  6DN7 is correct. My omission was that these valves were what Woo shipped with this option: 
  
_*"Drive/Power tube option 1:*
 1 matched pair of 6GL7/6EM7 plus one pair of 6GL7->6DE7 Teflon tube adapters. $150 (2 tubes + 2 adapters)_
_The 6GL7/6EM7 is the ultimate driver/power tube for the WA6-SE. It has great extension and excellent clarity on all frequency range. You will hear each note with breathing air around it. The sound is smooth and well balanced._
_This tube is compatible to the WA6-SE. *NOTE*: Serial number begins with 0410 is not compatible unless a modification is done. You will need to use a tube adapter becaue the pin layout is different than the 6DE7/6EW7. It is a twin triode tube with high amplification factor. It produces higher output."_
  
 Instead of a matched pair of 6GL7/6EM7 _"the ultimate driver/power tube"_,  they shipped noisy Westinghouse 6DN7s.  I feel very embarrassed for Woo with these lapses: not delivering what was advertised plus not one but two sets of noisy tubes.


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> Thank you for reading the post.  6DN7 is correct. My omission was that these valves were what Woo shipped with this option:
> 
> _*"Drive/Power tube option 1:*
> 1 matched pair of 6GL7/6EM7 plus one pair of 6GL7->6DE7 Teflon tube adapters. $150 (2 tubes + 2 adapters)_
> ...


 
 Yes, I understand 6DN7 is correct, but I was recommending the 6FD7 (big bottles) from Woo.
 I found that Woo's claim to their recommended tube upgrades aren't up to par…I've tried them and didn't like them at all.
 It is a shame you received the wrong tubes, I would return them and try the 6FD7.


----------



## cmacsocial

How would the WA6-SE mate with the Audeze EL-8 and LCD-XC? Is it too much for the EL-8?


----------



## Porteroso

bitten by bug said:


> The Brimar 5Z4GY arrived yesterday. The vendor did get in touch and advised that they just depend on a receipt being sent from PayPal and that did not occur in this situation.
> 
> I wanted to get a few more hours on the semi virgin SP so did not turn on the new light bulb until today.  For a ~ $26 tube, this is great right out of the box!  I do hope it will get some more low end as it matures.  But for $26 I will not whine one bit due how nice this is for easy listening so far. I was getting so wrapped up in the nice and interesting sound that I ended up doing entire albums intead of my barometers, ha ha.  Thanks fellow Head-Fiers for mentioning how nice this tube is.
> 
> ...


 
 Just wanted to say that reading your posts cracks me up  You just love all this so much, it reminds me of how excited I was when I first got my WA6. I hope you get many years of enjoyment out of it. I do think it offers things that not much in its price range can really match.
  
 About your Sophia Princess, I think that it is unfairly trashed on this forum. I can see why, it has a somewhat flat signature, and much of head-fi seems to value detail retrieval (or maybe artificial magnification) above almost anything else, but it is definitely a fun tube, and you just want to smile when you look at it in a dark room. Makes you feel like you're a high class cave man in the world of 2016. But it is very wide, almost like the size of the tube accounts for some of its soundstage. I think that with the right driver tubes, it can sound really quite good.
  
 In other news, I finally fixed my amp. I posted about it in the main woo thread, but I figured it would be good to document this here in case anyone ever runs into the same issue. I (drunkenly) stepped on a cable a few months back, and managed to flip the WA6 onto the floor. Aside from a shattered TS rp, the 1/4" jack was destroyed. It took me a long time, but Woo was helpful in showing me the replacement. I do have to say, they said to get an Amphenol Audio jack that costs about one dollar online, then of course you pay 5 in shipping. While it is probably perfectly sufficient, it is not near the build quality that the original jack was, and I ended up getting a different jack for about 3 dollars that is much better. The reason being that the connectors that you need to solder the wires to had extremely small openings, also they felt a bit loose inside the jack. I ended up with a switchcraft jack, which also is plastic despite the pictures from the vendor, but feels more solid, and has much larger openings for the wiring. Again, both are probably fine, I just went with something that feels more solid when you insert the cable.
  
 Also, I needed solder. Trying to clean the solder off of the wires and reuse it was just too difficult. I'm sure you already know this if you solder much, but I don't, so I learned the hard way. I got 10ft of cardas quad for not much money, and it will probably last me a lifetime of minor repairs. Also, you will need a wire stripper for very fine wires. Trying with scissors, a knife, fingernails, all very difficult. One of the wires, the ground wire, the insulation is very tough. Maybe they use different wire now, but I needed a 24 awg stripper. Took seconds to get a clean strip as opposed to an hour of frustration before.
  
 The last thing now, is to get the volume knob back in shape. It is apparently quite finicky. Anyways, that's all about that. Just wanted to post my experience if any of you ever need to replace the headphone jack.
  
 Also I got some new 6C8G NU, but they are not matched, and from different construction, and probably different strength, and I can tell... Going to put the matched 6F8G back in. But they are so cheap in 6C8G as singles, so I imagine if I accumulate enough, I'll find good pairs eventually.
  
 edit: I will say, the additional gain from the 6C8G NU is very apparent.
  
 Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## joseph69

porteroso said:


> About your Sophia Princess, I think that it is unfairly trashed on this forum. I can see why, it has a somewhat flat signature, and much of head-fi seems to value detail retrieval (or maybe artificial magnification) above almost anything else, but it is definitely a fun tube, and you just want to smile when you look at it in a dark room. Makes you feel like you're a high class cave man in the world of 2016. But it is very wide, almost like the size of the tube accounts for some of its soundstage. I think that with the right driver tubes, it can sound really quite good.


 
 I agree with this statement about matching the SP with the right power/driver tubes very much.
 Also, I don't think many take into account the HP's they are using with the SP (in my case the RS1i) which can be a very important factor.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

joseph69 said:


> Yes, I understand 6DN7 is correct, but I was recommending the 6FD7 (big bottles) from Woo.
> I found that Woo's claim to their recommended tube upgrades aren't up to par…I've tried them and didn't like them at all.
> It is a shame you received the wrong tubes, I would return them and try the 6FD7.


 

 Ah ha!  I see.  Thanks!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

@Porteroso - He, He.  Yes, I am loving it!  Guess it shows!  Glad for the entertainment value!    Agreed the SP is very sweet in the dark. And thanks for your take on its' value which @joseph69 agrees.  And good points on not only drivers, but also cans having impact.
  
 OMG so sorry about your amp.  Yikes. In my house the cat is always at fault.  Glad you are resurrecting it.  Thanks for sharing your experiences and info on a replacement plug. Does not sound like it was fun. Hope you are sorting it out fully soon.
  
 If in the future you find yourself in a situation where you need to remove solder, this type of stuff works well. You can't reuse the solder, but it allows you to clean up easily.
 Also in your solder kit, single edged razor blades make stripping wire much easier.  With very little practice you can become quite adept. Wire strippers are nice too 
  
 Too bad the new valves do not pair nicely. You can probably find another and hopefully it will play nicely with one of the others.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

*Feathers are yucky tasting* -My bad    Sorry.  Yup, eating crow.  I previously unfairly stated tubes I received from Woo are noisy. After further investigation, is apparent I was hasty in my declaration. These are in fact silent at a 11 o'clock position.  Poor premise leads to bad conclusion. Premise was that my setup is silent because the stock tubes are dead silent. Thus my conclusion that when 'upgrade' tubes are installed and there is noise that said noise is from them.  Wrong!
  
 The noises are introduced from the computer via usb to DAC.  These 'upgrade' tubes would seem to be much more sensitive and are sharing artifacts that the stock tubes do not.  I guess that could be a good thing to draw out more detail????.  In this instance, though, no.
  
 Sorry for providing incorrect information.
  
 Now to fix issue....


----------



## waterproofchick

Silly question. Can I use my Fiio X3 (Second generation) along with a FiiO E12 Mont Blanc and be content with my current set of headphones, DT990, HD650, and HD800.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I want to join the Woo audio group, but I will need a DAC to go with it. I think I want to do the WA6. I just wish I could get a Woo DAC that looks like the Woo amps. Would be nice to stack them.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

Hi guys, I was originally looking at the wa22 but decided I wanted something more towards the wa6se price point.

The only issue is lack of driver tube compatability is troubling me. 
Would the wa6se really even be an upgrade from a wa6 running high end 6sn7's or 6f8g's?


----------



## u2u2

chrisisawesome said:


> Hi guys, I was originally looking at the wa22 but decided I wanted something more towards the wa6se price point.
> 
> The only issue is lack of driver tube compatability is troubling me.
> Would the wa6se really even be an upgrade from a wa6 running high end 6sn7's or 6f8g's?


 

 The lack of driver tube compatibility of the WA6SE drove me to purchase a WA6 as my first Woo amp. I wanted to tube roll and build a tube collection towards a future purchase. I have since added a WA22. According to the amp comparison chart published by Woo the WA6SE falls between the two performance wise. I have tried the WA6SE a few times and based on my limited exposure to the SE I agree with the chart. Many here use adapters for 6SN7 on the SE but Woo still does not list them as supported tubes. You could end up with some challenges making a warranty claim if the amp fails. The extra funds for the WA22 are worth it assuming you have a suitable DAC and headphones. If not, you will get 95% of the satisfaction with a WA6, save some funds, and avoid complications. Then there is also the option to buy a previously enjoyed amp...


----------



## Guidostrunk

These are the posts , that I admire. People who have actually owned the product, and give experienced information. I feel even more confident now , in purchasing my Wa6. Thanks for the post!
Cheers


u2u2 said:


> The lack of driver tube compatibility of the WA6SE drove me to purchase a WA6 as my first Woo amp. I wanted to tube roll and build a tube collection towards a future purchase. I have since added a WA22. According to the amp comparison chart published by Woo the WA6SE falls between the two performance wise. I have tried the WA6SE a few times and based on my limited exposure to the SE I agree with the chart. Many here use adapters for 6SN7 on the SE but Woo still does not list them as supported tubes. You could end up with some challenges making a warranty claim if the amp fails. The extra funds for the WA22 are worth it assuming you have a suitable DAC and headphones. If not, you will get 95% of the satisfaction with a WA6, save some funds, and avoid complications. Then there is also the option to buy a previously enjoyed amp...


----------



## u2u2

guidostrunk said:


> These are the posts , that I admire. People who have actually owned the product, and give experienced information. I feel even more confident now , in purchasing my Wa6. Thanks for the post!
> Cheers


 

 I still use the 6 on a regular basis and have some tubes arriving for it over the next few days. One of my best bang for the buck audio purchases ever. Have a blast with yours and Thank You as well. Enjoy.


----------



## joseph69

chrisisawesome said:


> Hi guys, I was originally looking at the wa22 but decided I wanted something more towards the wa6se price point.
> 
> The only issue is lack of driver tube compatability is troubling me.
> Would the wa6se really even be an upgrade from a wa6 running high end 6sn7's or 6f8g's?


 
 Congratulations.
 When I bought my first WA6 I decided to upgrade to the SE and didn't care for its sound/limited tube rolling options, so I sold it very quickly and purchased another WA6 and never looked back.
  


u2u2 said:


> I still use the 6 on a regular basis and have some tubes arriving for it over the next few days. One of my best bang for the buck audio purchases ever. Have a blast with yours and Thank You as well. Enjoy.


 
 +1


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Woo Hoo!!!  I had previously determined, much to my chagrin, that high gain drivers were picking up computer noise via usb. You could hear the HDD spool, etc.  Also discoverd a very minor ground leak I could not work around. It only made sense to electrically isolate the computer to fix the issues. Toslink to the rescue seemed prudent. Finally got over to Frys (an electronics store) today and procured both a toslink capable sound card for pass through and cable to achieve. Installed card, drivers, adjusted to highest sample rate the Bifrost will take...and WoW!  There is great improvement in the music compared to the usb.  What a huge improvement in SQ! Woo Hoo!
  
 I guess USB was not passing everything to the DAC. When I upgraded to a DAC there was a meaningful increase in SQ.  Going to the toslink is a significantly greater increase in SQ.
  
 Oh, I digressed with my excitement over the serendipitous SQ benefits.  The toslink isolated the computer and the anticipated outcome was in fact realized.  The high gain drivers are, for all intents and purposes, silent! High gain valves providing additional headroom are making an impact too.
  
 The Tube du Jour is a zero hour Philips 5U4GB - yes, the music is fantastic, but how much can be attributed to the new tube is unknown!! The optical connection and high gain drivers have made a radical shift to the baseline. Ha Ha. Guess I will have to roll in my current fav, Mullard gz32 and go for a sonic trip.
  
 The manner in which the WA6SE continues to scale is amazing...


----------



## Guidostrunk

Ok , folks. Can anyone give me some insight on the differences between 5R4G vs 5Z4G? 
Thanks!


----------



## u2u2

guidostrunk said:


> Ok , folks. Can anyone give me some insight on the differences between 5R4G vs 5Z4G?
> Thanks!


 
 error - deleted


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Doesn't seem your question was answered.  A cursory search of the interwebs yielded:
  
http://www.duncanamps.com/tdsl/show.php?des=5R4G that appears to have more links on the bottom
  
 and
  
http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/5z4g.pdf
  
 Hope these resources may point you in the right direction!
  
 Cheers.


----------



## SethG

bitten by bug said:


> Woo Hoo!!!  I had previously determined, much to my chagrin, that high gain drivers were picking up computer noise via usb. You could hear the HDD spool, etc.  Also discoverd a very minor ground leak I could not work around. It only made sense to electrically isolate the computer to fix the issues. Toslink to the rescue seemed prudent. Finally got over to Frys (an electronics store) today and procured both a toslink capable sound card for pass through and cable to achieve. Installed card, drivers, adjusted to highest sample rate the Bifrost will take...and WoW!  There is great improvement in the music compared to the usb.  What a huge improvement in SQ! Woo Hoo!
> 
> I guess USB was not passing everything to the DAC. When I upgraded to a DAC there was a meaningful increase in SQ.  Going to the toslink is a significantly greater increase in SQ.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, I recently have been bouncing back and forth doing a similar thing with my Bifrost Multibit and Woo WA6-SE. First a question, which sound card did you buy and which OS are you using?
  
 I've got a Mac Pro and went back and forth with the onboard optical out, but it's apparently limited at 96K. Overtime I was able to get the USB working better but also huge noise problems. 
  
 What I've discovered is that the origin of the problem in sound quality is two-fold, first the ground loop, it's terrible. But be aware that with an RCA interconnect connecting the ground between the computer, the DAC and the amp, nothing is isolated. So, secondary inputs on all of the above will just make it worse. 
  
 The second part of the problem, and at this point I think the biggest actual impact, is jitter. I used to be insanely skeptical of jitter, but started reading up on it's impact more on the signal. Basically it blurs the audio. By the time it's bad enough to break up the signal on transients you are hosed, before that is just poor sound quality. 
  
 When I began focusing on jitter as a potential problem, I ran through a series of experiments to see if I could make it worse first. It's easier to push on it and make it much worse than to fix it, and at least you've found the problem. 
  
 So, I started trying to overload the computer when sending audio, subtle at first, I put something else on the USB bus and send some data to it, or put nothing else on the USB bus and just ask the computer to do more work. The result was amazingly bad audio. Once you hear jitter (or ground loop noise for that matter) you can't un-hear it. 
  
 Switching to the optical out seemed to solve half or more of the problem. Ground loop gone, but also I wasn't penalized by having the USB bus tied up doing something else. Of course I'd rather fix the USB problem, but it's all a long running painful experiment. 
  
 For me the eye-opener was driving my headphones (LCD-XC) off the headphone monitor-out on my TASCAM DA-3000. It sounded twice as good as the Woo and Schiit, which of course is just a sign of a big problem, not some actual valid comparison. In the end it was jitter. 
  
 Hope maybe this helps you in some way.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

sethg said:


> Hey, I recently have been bouncing back and forth doing a similar thing with my Bifrost Multibit and Woo WA6-SE. First a question, which sound card did you buy and which OS are you using?
> 
> I've got a Mac Pro and went back and forth with the onboard optical out, but it's apparently limited at 96K. Overtime I was able to get the USB working better but also huge noise problems.
> 
> ...


 
 Howdy, thanks for taking the time for sharing your experiences. Yes it does help.
  
 I grabbed a cheap ASUS Xonar sound card for pass through. Was tempted to pick up another Mac Mini to use as source, and was actually eyeballing them, but the Win 7 computer has such a fine ability to share music over my wifi without restriction that I thought I would try this and am well pleased.  Probably the best $35US spent on music yet including Toslink cable 
  
 It is pushing 24 bit 96K into Bifrost which is a huge improvement over SQ from USB and also iPod classic.
  
 My system was stone quiet using stock drivers.  The high gain drivers were picking up all sorts of sounds from the computer including a previously unknown very minor ground loop. Toslink fixed all my issues and made a huge increase in sound quality. For all I know the SQ increase maybe attributed to toslink overcoming the jitter you explained.
 I am probably too much of a neophyte to recognise jitter. I do respect your experimental approach and am pleased to learn you have isolated and found a fix for parts of your issue.  While I have seen various anti jitter solutions for USB, I don't recall seeing a conditioner for Toslink.
  
 Like you, my preference, is USB.  But as long as I can not get out of the ground loop it is not going to happen. Seems that some DACs like the Cambridge Audio Azur DacMagic 100 have a ground lift switch on the back that I guess could maybe help to ameliorate similar issues...
  
 Happy listening and thanks for sharing your experiences.  The greater the knowledge pool the better the chance for good outcomes for us and others.


----------



## Guidostrunk

I posted this in DSG , rectifier thread as well. Thanks for the help.

"Hello folks,
I recently received my wa6, and it came with an extra rectifier. The label is rubbed off, so I did some research on the code. 

SG1-B9A(square getter)

The only tube that popped up on Google, was a Mullard Blackburn GZ32,
(http://hifido.co.jp/KWQUAD/G2--/P/A1/J/0-60/S5/M1/C13-73472-82317-00/) with the same exact code. I don't want to assume that's what it is. So I'm hoping someone can verify by the pic. I'm pretty seasoned with 6922 variant tubes, but lost with this new journey. Lol. forgive me for the poor quality pic.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Sorry @Guidostrunk, don't know.
  
  
 But I think the 6DN7s are burning in! Yay! Or part of my system just experienced a major burn in. The sound is too good at the moment to pull the drivers to find out if it them for sure. He He.
  
 The valve being utilized right now: 5U4GB. This bad boy only had 2.5 hours on the clock and those were with the stock drivers. My attitude was pretty much it was a nice tube from that session. Nothing special one way or the other. Well this time when I lit it up along with the 6DN7s it took off so fast and hard that I had to put it through all the paces looking for at least one fault. I found none. Is very tough testing this one cause I keep getting caught up in the music. Even music that is not my preference sounds sweet!
  
 As it stands right now, this is the best balanced, detailed, separated and uncolored musical presentation I have had from the WA6SE and my system with HD650.  A very nice sound stage is present in width, height and depth. How exciting.  While some tubes sound better with vocals or acoustic guitar, this one is putting a shine on everything it touches. Shall be fun to see if the former number one tube, Mullard GZ32 and the number two tube Mullard GZ30 can scale up to beat this bad boy. To keep me from becoming complacent there are different rectifiers in the post along with different drivers to add more fun to the mix!
  
 Hope this tube does not change for the worse as it gets some hours, With 9.5 hours on the tube may be starting to get a minuscule bit of hotness on the upper end...no sibilance just seems to be a tiny, very little hotter, or it could be the material,  Or it could the the characteristics of the 6DN7s continuing to evolve. 
  
 In any event wanted to share that his combo seems a nice match.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

Hi everyone. 
I've decided on getting the wa6se soon but I want to change the led, I'm sick of every single electronic product having blue and red lights everywhere. 

I know that woo audio can change the colour for me to white (second preference) but I'd really love to have a Lilac led on the front which I don't think they will do? So..

Is it possible to open up and solder in a different led myself? I have no idea about methos or compatability and such, but can it be done?

This is all I've found for reference
https://www.kitronik.co.uk/35118-sakuru-lilac-5mm-water-clear-led-15deg-8400mcd.html
Edit: silver unit all the way.


----------



## joseph69

chrisisawesome said:


> Hi everyone.
> I've decided on getting the wa6se soon but I want to change the led, I'm sick of every single electronic product having blue and red lights everywhere.
> 
> I know that woo audio can change the colour for me to white (second preference) but I'd really love to have a Lilac led on the front which I don't think they will do? So..
> ...


 
 Chris, your awesome I'm sure you can do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Just kidding, but I had to do it.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

joseph69 said:


> Chris, your awesome I'm sure you can do it!
> Just kidding, but I had to do it.




Now I'm really interested. What colour did you put in?
Do you know if the one I linked would be compatible, 3.1v 30ma


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Please enjoy your new amp.  Give Woo a jingle. I have met part of the crew including Jack and they seem to be nice and eager to please. See if they can accommodate you. If you make the modification, you will void your warranty. You can always put a little magenta film over the blue and can get a purple tone that way.


----------



## cfdsully

New WA6 owner here. 
 Sophia Princess 247b
 NOS NIB Raytheon 6EM7
 Sennheiser HD700 
 Cambridge Audio DadMagic 100
 MacBook Pro
  
 So my question is 
 How much will the tubes change after break in time ??
 They sound great now but just not as clear as i thought.
 Kind of sound muddy maybe at higher volumes.
  
 Any help/advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joseph69

chrisisawesome said:


> Now I'm really interested. What colour did you put in?
> Do you know if the one I linked would be compatible, 3.1v 30ma


 
 No, I didn't touch the power light on my WA6, it's stock.
  


cfdsully said:


> New WA6 owner here.
> Sophia Princess 247b
> NOS NIB Raytheon 6EM7
> Sennheiser HD700
> ...


 
 I tried the 6EM7/6GL7 and found them to be too dark/muddy for my tastes.
 Try some 6SN7/68FG/6FD7.


----------



## cfdsully

Will do. Thanks for the advice. Found some GE 6sn7gtb. That should be good right ??


----------



## joseph69

cfdsully said:


> Will do. Thanks for the advice. Found some GE 6sn7gtb. That should be good right ??


 
 I actually like the NOS Sylvania 6SN7WGTA…but I've never heard the GE, but try it and see if you like it.
  There is also a 6SN7 thread here on H-F.


----------



## u2u2

cfdsully said:


> New WA6 owner here.
> Sophia Princess 247b
> NOS NIB Raytheon 6EM7
> Sennheiser HD700
> ...


 

 My first tube amp was a WA6 just over a year ago. I started off with the SP274B and rolled some of the driver upgrades from Woo. The amp improved over the first 200 hours give or take. The changes could be the amp burning in or just me getting used to the sound signature. The tubes, when I could detect a change, settled in within 50 hours. I added a WA22 to my setup and with it changes in the tubes are much more noticeable. I don't know if it is the amp design or just the luck of tube purchasing lottery. The WA6 does seem more forgiving. For example, I have a set of 1944 Ken Rad VT-231 that are useless in the WA22 but work great in the WA6. I do roll a set of NOS Sylvania 6EM7 in the WA6. They are my highest output drivers and they are anything but muddy at any volume into Sennheiser HD800 or Sony Z7 phones. The SP274B is a fine looking rectifier but mine sees little use. There are countless affordable rectifiers that work well in the WA6. Moving to a lesser rectifier might pay off with your particular driver selection. I had good results with a 1953  Hytron 5Y3WGTA among others. The synergistics between the amp, drivers, rectifier, and headphones can produce amazing results when you hit the right combination. Your driver choice is out of the mainstream and might not find much love here. Enjoy the trip with your WA6.


----------



## gefski

cfdsully said:


> New WA6 owner here.
> Sophia Princess 247b
> NOS NIB Raytheon 6EM7
> Sennheiser HD700
> ...




Since you say "not as clear as I thought", I'll toss in a couple comments.

Macbook Pro -- are you using lossless (alac, aiff) files? Are you using a quality player (Audirvana, PureMusic, etc.) that optimizes the mac for audio? Also IMO DacMagic 100 is not at the level of your amp & cans.

Quality music files sent to WA6/HD700 should be *extremely clear and transparent.

IMOYMMV*


----------



## Bitten by Bug

So it was time to light off the 6FD7 for its debut and in popped the GZ32 to be the escort. It is worth mentioning that in addition to the Brimar 5Z4GY @joseph69 is a proponent of the 6FD7 offered by Woo and I am begining to understand why. Right out of the box the driver is fun!
  
 They are tubey! Due to the bass getting a bit of a boost and the high end detail getting muted some, did not think that the HD650 was complementing them. After 20 minutes switched to the AKG K7XX and OMG what a combo!!! 
  
 Not only do I sample music I like, I also sample tunes with which I am neutral.   Golden Earring caught my eye on the way up the list to George Gershwin. They did a rendition of Byrd's Eight Miles High that never did anything for me on The Naked Truth album. It really does something now!  So much that I got lost with Golden Earring for a while.
  
 With this valve/headphone combo the presentation of Rhapsody in Blue is simply outstanding musically with WA6SE. So smooth, yup, the sharpness of the detail is subdued, but oh so lovely to enjoy. Have heard it better many times, but only live!  Sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the nudges to give these a try @joseph69. They really are outstanding! And forgiving! I can almost listen to my terrible quality Everly Brothers recordings for a full song, ha ha. Gonna be fun seeing what these are like when they have some real hours!
  
 Cheers,


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> So it was time to light off the 6FD7 for its debut and in popped the GZ32 to be the escort. It is worth mentioning that in addition to the Brimar 5Z4GY @joseph69 is a proponent of the 6FD7 offered by Woo and I am begining to understand why. Right out of the box the driver is fun!
> 
> They are tubey! Due to the bass getting a bit of a boost and the high end detail getting muted some, did not think that the HD650 was complementing them. After 20 minutes switched to the AKG K7XX and OMG what a combo!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Glad to hear your enjoying them, they're a must have in the collection IMO. I especially enjoy them with my RS1i.


----------



## EinZweiDrei

What dac do you guys run through the wa6se?


----------



## Bitten by Bug

einzweidrei said:


> What dac do you guys run through the wa6se?


 

 Bifrost has been DAC for 230ish hours via toslink from computer. Still has the ability to give a WoW!


----------



## Amictus

Ordered the WA6 SE today. Very, very, very late to the party. Many thanks to the ever-helpful @joseph69 for his encouragement and advice.


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> Ordered the WA6 SE today. Very, very, very late to the party. Many thanks to the ever-helpful @joseph69 for his encouragement and advice.


 
 Congratulations and thank you...but I mentioned the WA6 if you were only going to use Grado HP's, but then you went with the SE being you might need the power for high impedance HP's. 
 Cant wait to hear your impressions, enjoy!


----------



## Amictus

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations and thank you...but I mentioned the WA6 if you were only going to use Grado HP's, but then you went with the SE being you might need the power for high impedance HP's.
> Cant wait to hear your impressions, enjoy!


 

 Yes, I have not heard a 100% tube amp before and was curious about what it would do to my non-Grado headphones. In particular I had read some enthusiastic stuff from @Dubstep Girl on this thread about the synergy with the HD800, so I decided to go for the SE. I am quite capable of getting a WA6 eventually, however! What a hobby to get into, eh?


----------



## joseph69

amictus said:


> Yes, I have not heard a 100% tube amp before and was curious about what it would do to my non-Grado headphones. In particular I had read some enthusiastic stuff from @Dubstep Girl on this thread about the synergy with the HD800, so I decided to go for the SE. I am quite capable of getting a WA6 eventually, however!* What a hobby to get into, eh?*


 
 You can say that again!!!


----------



## Guidostrunk

Ok my fellow/fellette woo-tang-clan , friends. I need your help. I purchased a supposedly Brimar 5Z4G , from a local guy who sells all kinds of tubes. All the labels are rubbed off except for the 5. 

We are both curious if it's what he and I both think it is. The one thing that's confusing is the getter style. He had another 5Z4G , that he was getting ready to ship out , and everything was absolutely identical but the getter. The one being shipped was an "O" getter. The one I got has this getter:


Not sure what you call it but it looks like a rectangular type upside down plate of some sort. 

Hopefully one of the tube vets can chime in. My only knowledge of tubes are 6922 variants. 

FWIW , It sounds amazing. Very organic and natural sounding. The mids are absolutely sweet. Very nice 3D , holographic, layered presentation. Reminds me of a Holland Heerlen Valvo or Miniwatt E188CC/CCa.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

Do you guys buy your rectifiers in pairs?
 I'm considering Psvane we274b replica + GE fat bottle 6FD7 / 6EW7


----------



## u2u2

chrisisawesome said:


> Do you guys buy your rectifiers in pairs?
> I'm considering Psvane we274b replica + GE fat bottle 6FD7 / 6EW7


 

 If it is a currently manufactured item I usually buy only one. For NOS rectifiers, depending on my expectations of the particular brand/model, anywhere from one to three. Cost is a consideration along with the fact I can only use one at a time and my modest collection could last several lifetimes. I have been trying to get a pair of 6FD7, can you share a source? Thanks.


----------



## joseph69

u2u2 said:


> I have been trying to get a pair of 6FD7, can you share a source? Thanks.


 
 Very hard tube to find…I bought mine from Woo Audio under the WA6-SE tube options at the bottom of the page.


----------



## u2u2

joseph69 said:


> Very hard tube to find…I bought mine from Woo Audio under the WA6-SE tube options at the bottom of the page.


 

 I was afraid that would be your reply. I tried there Monday and they indicate they are out of the 6FD7. I have a bunch of octal socket savers arriving from Woo this morning along with some Toshiba 6DE7 to hold me over. Super service from Jack. Thanks again.


----------



## joseph69

u2u2 said:


> I was afraid that would be your reply. I tried there Monday and they indicate they are out of the 6FD7. I have a bunch of octal socket savers arriving from Woo this morning along with some Toshiba 6DE7 to hold me over. Super service from Jack. Thanks again.


 
 Well this is sad to hear, they have been the only place I could find the 6FD7's, sorry.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

u2u2 said:


> I was afraid that would be your reply. I tried there Monday and they indicate they are out of the 6FD7. I have a bunch of octal socket savers arriving from Woo this morning along with some Toshiba 6DE7 to hold me over. Super service from Jack. Thanks again.


 
  
 I too procured a matched pair of Toshiba 6DE7 from Woo.  Will look forward to your impressions.  Enjoy!
  


amictus said:


> Yes, I have not heard a 100% tube amp before and was curious about what it would do to my non-Grado headphones. In particular I had read some enthusiastic stuff from @Dubstep Girl on this thread about the synergy with the HD800, so I decided to go for the SE. I am quite capable of getting a WA6 eventually, however! What a hobby to get into, eh?


 
  
 Enjoy your 6SE!  Very pleased with my 6SE. Like it so much I have been dithering over which Woo to get for the office due to real estate limitations.  I pulled the trigger on a WA6.
  
@joseph69 other than the fat bottle 6FD7 driver, any other particular drivers you like on WA6?  Your preference of fat bottle/brimar is a quite nice.  Took the brimar to a whole new level.  Sorry I did not get duplicates of the fat bottle before the source dried up.


----------



## u2u2

bitten by bug said:


> I too procured a matched pair of Toshiba 6DE7 from Woo.  Will look forward to your impressions.  Enjoy!


 
  
  
 Spent the entire day with my WA6 and WA22. The WA6 with a 1958 Philips (Valvo label) double D GZ34 from Sittard, Holland, along with the Toshiba 6DE7 drivers. The GZ34 is my favourite and only comes out for serious sessions. The WA22 with a GZ34 from the same lot, NOS Tung Sol 6SN7GT black plate mouse ears and NOS 1962 Sylvania 7236 power tubes. Playing assorted tracks of 44.1 through 192 through my Woo WDS-1 DAC and listening with HD800 phones with an upgraded ADL SE cable.
  
 I had ordered some socket savers and tubes for the WA22 and threw in a set of tubes for the WA6 purely to round out the order, get some more variety to roll, but without expecting any result of note.  I am in awe after switching to and fro for twelve hours. The tube combo in the WA6 is the best I have had in it to date. Drives the HD800 with ease, improved bass and clarity, but a little less tube like than the norm. I was able to pick out detail that is usually only apparent when I run my best setup in the WA22.
  
 The WA22 was a letdown today. Very little performance edge over the 6. The Sylvania power tubes will have to be pulled in favour of some GECs to restore my Woo balance. 
  
 In a month or two if my impression remains as favourable a second set of the Toshiba will be in order. Also, if you are fussy about build quality, as I am, these are about as good as they get. Impeccable internal structure and all external markings as if printed today.
  
 Off work tomorrow, my abode is silent for the night, peak listening time has arrived. Back to the amps...
  
 Hope you are similarly satisfied with your Toshibas.


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> I too procured a matched pair of Toshiba 6DE7 from Woo.  Will look forward to your impressions.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Enjoy your 6SE!  Very pleased with my 6SE. Like it so much I have been dithering over which Woo to get for the office due to real estate limitations.  I pulled the trigger on a WA6.
> ...


 
 I actually prefer the 6SN7/68FG and the 5692's which are in the same family as the 6SN7.
 For the most part I just recently acquired 2 sets of 6FD7's from Woo and like them very much, and I find they have the most gain.


----------



## kirenoj

Hello guys! This being my first post here so bare with me. I recently purchased the WA6SE second hand here i Norway. Whats your best advice for tubes to the HD800?
 Thanks


----------



## HiFiGuy528

kirenoj said:


> Hello guys! This being my first post here so bare with me. I recently purchased the WA6SE second hand here i Norway. Whats your best advice for tubes to the HD800?
> Thanks


 
  
 Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We would love to see a pic or two of your system. 
  
 Sophia 274B is a good starting point. You can order direct on our website.
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa6se.html


----------



## joseph69

kirenoj said:


> Hello guys! This being my first post here so bare with me. I recently purchased the WA6SE second hand here i Norway. Whats your best advice for tubes to the HD800?
> Thanks


 
 For the rectifier I would go with either the Brimar 5Z4G from Langrex or a NOS UE-596 (adapter needed) or a NOS Mullard GZ32/34.
 I have the SP-274B and I do like it but I prefer the tubes I mentioned above. Most find the SP-274B overpriced/over rated and don't really care for it. I would definitely start with the Brimar 5Z4G...you can't beat the price/performance ratio.


----------



## abvolt

I have to agree with joseph69 for the price the brimar can't be beat well worth your attention..


----------



## Bitten by Bug

u2u2 said:


> Spent the entire day with my WA6 and WA22. The WA6 with a 1958 Philips (Valvo label) double D GZ34 from Sittard, Holland, along with the Toshiba 6DE7 drivers. The GZ34 is my favourite and only comes out for serious sessions. The WA22 with a GZ34 from the same lot, NOS Tung Sol 6SN7GT black plate mouse ears and NOS 1962 Sylvania 7236 power tubes. Playing assorted tracks of 44.1 through 192 through my Woo WDS-1 DAC and listening with HD800 phones with an upgraded ADL SE cable.
> 
> I had ordered some socket savers and tubes for the WA22 and threw in a set of tubes for the WA6 purely to round out the order, get some more variety to roll, but without expecting any result of note.  I am in awe after switching to and fro for twelve hours. The tube combo in the WA6 is the best I have had in it to date. Drives the HD800 with ease, improved bass and clarity, but a little less tube like than the norm. I was able to pick out detail that is usually only apparent when I run my best setup in the WA22.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow,  Seems you had an active day! 
  
 I really like these valves a lot. They are an excellent pairing with RCA JAN 5Z3. (but everything is seeming to pair nicely with this 5Z3)   There seems to be some synergy with this combo. Very enjoyable for listening. The better the material, the more these tubes perform. It is so simple to become immersed in the recordings. They pull extra tone out of the music along with drawing out and separating harmonics of stings vibrating that are tough to otherwise ever hear. The presentation is balanced. Nothing is too far forward and nothing is pushed to the back. The separation and detail are great. It is fun to get surprised hearing little subtle bits I never knew were in the music.
  
 While this is not a high gain tube, it performs well with all my cans HD650, HD598 and K7xx. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





joseph69 said:


> I actually prefer the 6SN7/68FG and the 5692's which are in the same family as the 6SN7.
> For the most part I just recently acquired 2 sets of 6FD7's from Woo and like them very much, and I find they have the most gain.


 
  
 Thank you.  While it is down the road a bit, I do appreciate your sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


abvolt said:


> I have to agree with joseph69 for the price the brimar can't be beat well worth your attention..


 
  
 Agreed!


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> Thank you.  While it is down the road a bit, I do appreciate your sharing.


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## kirenoj

hifiguy528 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I cant upload photos. It says " *Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page. * I dont know why, but ill try toos ort it out.
  
 I do have an Sophia 274b rectifier, it came with the amp along with 6de7-6gl7 adapter.
 And i also have a Sylvania 6ew7 big bottle. But i didint like it with HD800. Altough It do wonders for my Grado 325is.
  
  


joseph69 said:


> For the rectifier I would go with either the Brimar 5Z4G from Langrex or a NOS UE-596 (adapter needed) or a NOS Mullard GZ32/34.
> I have the SP-274B and I do like it but I prefer the tubes I mentioned above. Most find the SP-274B overpriced/over rated and don't really care for it. I would definitely start with the Brimar 5Z4G...you can't beat the price/performance ratio.


 
  
 Thanks you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . At least im going somewhere because i have purchased a NOS Mullard GZ34 and that rectifier combined with my 6ew7 tube is also very good with my 325is. I have also purcased a  RCA 6DN7 and a Zenith 6dr7. And as of now my best listen with HD800 is 6dr7 and GZ34. (i think) 
 The NOS UE 596 is hard to come by and expensive but i would like to try it some time if the oppurtunity comes.
 Is this the Brimar tube you meen 5Z4GY? If so i will try it out. Its alot cheaper than the Mullard i just got


----------



## joseph69

kirenoj said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, thats the Brimar tube.


----------



## kirenoj

joseph69 said:


> Yes, thats the Brimar tube.


 
 Thanks, i`ll try it out.
  
  


hifiguy528 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph69

kirenoj said:


> Thanks, i`ll try it out.


 
 Your welcome.


----------



## kpfeifle

Hello, in looking over my tubes for my WA6SE, I have a good selection of both rectifier and driver tubes. However, for driver tubes the only ones that I don't own (from the approved Woo list) are the adapted 6GL7 and the 6EM7. Am I missing anything here? I do have the Woo adapter for the 6DN7/6GL7 and use them with the 596 and nothing else, are the other two any different?


----------



## Bitten by Bug

My 6SE had a visit from the stork who brought a WA6 destined for the office. 
  

  
  
 Darn - I sure post some low quality pix. I will surprise y'all some day with better pixs.
  
  
 @kpfeifle, sorry don't know at this time.  Hopefully others will know.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

I think it may have been answered before but a question for newer wa6se owners. Is the stock cable long enough to position the power supply either left or right of the driver unit? 

I'm getting the wa6se this week for sure, messaged woo and they said they can do a 1m dc cord for an extra $150! I don't need 1m and I'd rather spend it on tubes. 


Also which rectifier is better, Psvane we274b replica vs EML 274b/5u4g?


----------



## joseph69

chrisisawesome said:


> I think it may have been answered before but a question for newer wa6se owners. Is the stock cable long enough to position the power supply either left or right of the driver unit?
> 
> I'm getting the wa6se this week for sure, messaged woo and they said they can do a 1m dc cord for an extra $150! I don't need 1m and I'd rather spend it on tubes.
> 
> ...


 
 No, the stock cable linking the amp/PSU will not allow you to switch their positions…unfortunately.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

chrisisawesome said:


> I think it may have been answered before but a question for newer wa6se owners. Is the stock cable long enough to position the power supply either left or right of the driver unit?
> 
> I'm getting the wa6se this week for sure, messaged woo and they said they can do a 1m dc cord for an extra $150! I don't need 1m and I'd rather spend it on tubes.
> 
> ...


 
  
  Let us know when you pull the trigger!
  
 It takes a while for it to burn in. It sounds better every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Around 325-350 hours my 6SE elevated to a whole new level.  While you are going through the break in, you will have the time to do some research regarding which tube is better.  A good place to start is Dubstep Girl's Massive 5AR4/5R4/5U4G Rectifier Review/Comparison!  I own a number of those tubes and find her comments are closely in line with my perceptions. Just remember that there are many variables that come into play including drivers, and cans, and also DACs, source, etc.  My experience has shown that some driver/rectifier combos sound superb on one pair of cans, and less than stellar on others.  That is why one of mantras you see here a lot is YMMV - enjoy.

@joseph69 is correct, it is not long enough plus you also need to leave space between the housings to allow air circulation.  Seems that the chassis acts as huge heat sink.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Wondering how does WA6 compare with WA3, for cans like Grados.


----------



## joseph69

canadianmaestro said:


> Wondering how does WA6 compare with WA3, for cans like Grados.


 
 The WA3 is an OTL amp which pairs better with HI impedance HP's.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

joseph69 said:


> The WA3 is an OTL amp which pairs better with HI impedance HP's.


 

 So how does it fare with Grados, vs. say, WA6?
 Listening trumps specs, imo.


----------



## joseph69

canadianmaestro said:


> So how does it fare with Grados, vs. say, WA6?
> Listening trumps specs, imo.


 
 I agree that listening trumps specs, but I've never heard the WA3 with any HP so I can't comment on the SQ of a LO impedance HP driven by an OTL amp.


----------



## Oracle

Has anyone tried this "Brimar 10E/598/5Z4G~5Y3G Black hole plates Foil getter tube - 1950s" in there WA6?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201436720869 
 I probably should have consulted this thread before making the purchase because it wasn't until after I ordered it that I found this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/5Z4GY-CV1863-KB-FE-STC-BRIMAR-NOS-BOXED-/310653909306?rmvSB=true
 for much cheaper.


----------



## MIKELAP

oracle said:


> Has anyone tried this "Brimar 10E/598/5Z4G~5Y3G Black hole plates Foil getter tube - 1950s" in there WA6?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201436720869
> I probably should have consulted this thread before making the purchase because it wasn't until after I ordered it that I found this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/5Z4GY-CV1863-KB-FE-STC-BRIMAR-NOS-BOXED-/310653909306?rmvSB=true
> for much cheaper


 
 Go to Langrex website in the common tube section and scroll down at last check they were cheaper than there Ebay site                     EDIT: just checked there website and its gone maybe they only have Ebay now ?


----------



## Oracle

Thank you Mike,
  
 That's the only place I can find one as well, still a lot cheaper than the one I ordered.


----------



## MIKELAP

Ok i found the site this time here's the link http://www.langrex.co.uk/


----------



## joseph69

mikelap said:


> Ok i found the site this time here's the link http://www.langrex.co.uk/


 
 Mike, you had me worried for a second there…I thought maybe Langrex had run out of the 5Z4G but when I checked their site it is still available.


----------



## Oracle

I found it, that saved me about $15 compared to there e-bay listing. Thank you.


----------



## u2u2

mikelap said:


> Go to Langrex website in the common tube section and scroll down at last check they were cheaper than there Ebay site                     EDIT: just checked there website and its gone maybe they only have Ebay now ?


 

 It is worth sending an email to Langrex to check on stock and price. I have found they have items that are not listed and items at reduced prices as well - a double win and worth the time it takes. James is usually quick to respond.
  
 Seconds spent sending an email to other suppliers can also pay off. Woo Audio recently had some Toshiba 6DE7 tubes that they didn't advertise. Bought a set and found they are so good I now have a second set heading my way. I even purchased tube savers to protect the tubes rather than the amp. I tend to roll a lot using a variety of adapters. I like Woo savers and adapters but they don't do 9 pin so Tubemonger came through with high quality savers for these excellent tubes. Woo has been able to provide other unlisted tubes at competitive prices and Jack has gone out of his way to help me out with special requests.
  
 Many of my favourite tube purchases were from suppliers who did not publicly list the tubes I purchased. Asking pays!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

u2u2 said:


> It is worth sending an email to Langrex to check on stock and price. I have found they have items that are not listed and items at reduced prices as well - a double win and worth the time it takes. James is usually quick to respond.
> 
> Seconds spent sending an email to other suppliers can also pay off. Woo Audio recently had some Toshiba 6DE7 tubes that they didn't advertise. Bought a set and found they are so good I now have a second set heading my way. I even purchased tube savers to protect the tubes rather than the amp. I tend to roll a lot using a variety of adapters. I like Woo savers and adapters but they don't do 9 pin so Tubemonger came through with high quality savers for these excellent tubes. Woo has been able to provide other unlisted tubes at competitive prices and Jack has gone out of his way to help me out with special requests.
> 
> Many of my favourite tube purchases were from suppliers who did not publicly list the tubes I purchased. Asking pays!


 
  
 Pretty picture!  What drivers? I like your practice putting less stress on the tubes by leaving the socket saver on when rolling. Smart.


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> Pretty picture!  What drivers?* I like your practice putting less stress on the tubes by leaving the socket saver on when rolling. *Smart.


 
 But then they're not "socket savers" anymore.


----------



## kirenoj

I have read about socket savers,  is it a important thing to have along with amp? And where can ibuy some? Wooaudio.com?


----------



## Guidostrunk

If you're rolling a lot of tubes, I'd definitely get some. I'm a fan of tubemonger savers. They cost a little extra, but they're worth it imo.


kirenoj said:


> I have read about socket savers,  is it a important thing to have along with amp? And where can ibuy some? Wooaudio.com?


----------



## kirenoj

guidostrunk said:


> If you're rolling a lot of tubes, I'd definitely get some. I'm a fan of tubemonger savers. They cost a little extra, but they're worth it imo.


 
 Thanks, ill keep it in mind and will buy some tubesavers one day. My intetion is to do some tuberolling, but im really there yet.


----------



## u2u2

bitten by bug said:


> Pretty picture!  What drivers? I like your practice putting less stress on the tubes by leaving the socket saver on when rolling. Smart.


 

 Toshiba 6DE7 drivers. I have roughly thirty sets of various drivers that work in the WA6 and this set has become my favourite. They seem to do it all when paired with my 1958 Valvo GZ34 and HD800 phones. Perhaps a little fatiguing but I plan to address that with a future acquisition HD800S. I use socket savers to protect the tubes, let the amp run cooler, and even though I don't leave them on the amp they do protect the sockets. Different tube pins seem to vary in diameter and some are, comparatively speaking, roughly finished. The worst ones have excess solder on pin sides. Most of my savers/adapters are from Woo and have highly polished gold plated pins. They are much smoother inserting and being removed from the amp. The sockets stay cleaner are are subjected to less friction and force so they are still "saved". Here is a tighter shot of the Toshiba.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

joseph69 said:


> But then they're not "socket savers" anymore.


 
  
 Right!  You are correct!  Did not mean to confuse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the concept of saving the stress on difficult to replace and/or expensive tubes.  For the less dear tubes, socket savers will be utilized as intended.  I can always fix or replace a tube socket, but a USD $200 tp $500+ GZ34 or favorite set drivers is something else.  When I met with Jack he did say that the teflon lined sockets can take rolling as long as you don't go nuts and swap out every 15 minutes and also that the connectors in the sockets can easily be adjusted to have more tension applied if needed.  .
  


u2u2 said:


> Toshiba 6DE7 drivers. I have roughly thirty sets of various drivers that work in the WA6 and this set has become my favourite. They seem to do it all when paired with my 1958 Valvo GZ34 and HD800 phones. Perhaps a little fatiguing but I plan to address that with a future acquisition HD800S. I use socket savers to protect the tubes, let the amp run cooler, and even though I don't leave them on the amp they do protect the sockets. Different tube pins seem to vary in diameter and some are, comparatively speaking, roughly finished. The worst ones have excess solder on pin sides. Most of my savers/adapters are from Woo and have highly polished gold plated pins. They are much smoother inserting and being removed from the amp. The sockets stay cleaner are are subjected to less friction and force so they are still "saved". Here is a tighter shot of the Toshiba.


 
 Thank you for the different angle close up!  That made me get a magnifying glass to examine mine as I had no idea how interesting these are. I believe you made a comment earlier on how well built these are. I really, really like these drivers with a specific 5Z3 rectifier on the 6SE.  Have not found them to be optimal with 1958 Mullard GZ34 in the 6SE, but when enough hours are on the brand new WA6, will be lighting them up there with the GZ34.  Only about 20 hours on WA6, too new to risk favored tubes.
  
 My goodness, 30 sets of drivers!  If you have the opportunity, please be kind enough to share your experience with the top few driver/rectifier combos with the HD800 and if a combo excels with a particular genre, please don't be shy!


----------



## westermac

Hey all, I recently picked up a WA6 (sounds fantastic with my HD600!) and have a HD800 coming as well. Has anyone heard this pairing, and if so what tubes are good with the HD800?

It came with the stock tubes, as well as a Sophia Princess 274B, extra RCA 6DE7's and a pair of 7N7.

I also have a Corda Classic which I will be comparing it to.

Thanks


----------



## u2u2

I find most any Woo listed driver tubes will work well with a good rectifier and the HD800. A sweet set of 6DE7 are in a post just above. I use mostly 6SN7GT and WGT variants. I have a set of 7N7 tall bottles that are very nice as well. 7N7 don't get a lot of love here but they offer huge returns for their cost. You should be off to a good start already.


----------



## westermac

That's good to know u2u2; thanks for the info!


----------



## joseph69

u2u2 said:


> I find most any Woo listed driver tubes will work well with a good rectifier and the HD800. A sweet set of 6DE7 are in a post just above. I use mostly 6SN7GT and WGT variants. I have a set of 7N7 tall bottles that are very nice as well. 7N7 don't get a lot of love here but they offer huge returns for their cost. You should be off to a good start already.


 
 I enjoy the 6SN7WGTA's myself, which also don't get a lot of love here.
 I most recently started using some NOS-6FD7 (Big Bottles) which I enjoy very much as well!


----------



## u2u2

I concentrated on getting GT and WGT variants because they may get harder to find sooner than GTA. The only WGTA pair I have are Tung-Sol. Nice tubes that I ought to spend more time with. I fully understand why you are satisfied with WGTA versions. I tripped into my Toshiba 6DE7 tubes while trying to get some NOS 6FD7. The supply of 6FD7 seems to be dried up. They are the last tubes on my must get list specific to the WA6.


----------



## gefski

7n7 are detailed, delicate, and are nicely laid back if one has a headphone needing a little reduction in glare (row H instead of row A). However, their dynamics seem a bit lifeless to me, reminding me of my previous experience with a passive preamp in a speaker based system. I get bored and change them out after a couple weeks.

Then if I go back to 6fd7, it's dynamic, vital, alive again.

IMOYMMV etc.


----------



## gefski

u2u2 said:


> The supply of 6FD7 seems to be dried up. They are the last tubes on my must get list specific to the WA6.




They pop up on eBay frequently. In fact, there are a couple pairs and a trio on there now.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

I went to my local hifi store to listen and put in the order on the 6se but they didn't have it on hand to audition and described it as being an 'odd' amp that only really works well with harder to drive darker sounding orthos and wouldn't match well and be harsh with my akg's. This seems to match up somewhat with the comments in this thread.
  
 So now i'm back to where i originally was. Confused about what to get and if to get anything at all. I didn't have the time to try the wa6 but listened to the wa22 which i love, it ticks all the boxes other than price. The 22 had the clarity of my ak100ii while having added tube euphonics. 
 The wa2 sounded extremely dull with my akg's, much worse than my dap alone which i accredit to impedance mismatch.
  
 I guess i'll go back and have a side by side comparison of the wa6/wa22 but before that there's something that occurred to me while listening, I'll ask here before starting a thread about it.
  
I have a AK100ii as my dap which fed the amps using the 'line out' feature which sets it to maximum volume. Through my akg's listening straight from the dap i only set the volume to about 70-80% with max being too loud hurting my ears. So while at my normal listening levels this would mean that the amps where actually reducing the volume of the signal from my dap? doesn't this defeat the purpose of an amp entirely meaning all a dedicated amp would be doing is adding distortion and reducing the volume.


----------



## Guidostrunk

I believe when you use the line out feature of your dap, you're bypassing the internal amp on the dap, and only using the dac, which becomes a line level signal on max volume. Not sure what your dap puts out for line level signal. But most dacs are around a 2v signal. 
I think the distortion issue you would have is if you were double amping the signal, ie.....using the headphone out to send the signal to an external amp.

I think I've read your post correctly. I'm still drinking coffee.  lol


chrisisawesome said:


> I went to my local hifi store to listen and put in the order on the 6se but they didn't have it on hand to audition and described it as being an 'odd' amp that only really works well with harder to drive darker sounding orthos and wouldn't match well and be harsh with my akg's. This seems to match up somewhat with the comments in this thread.
> 
> So now i'm back to where i originally was. Confused about what to get and if to get anything at all. I didn't have the time to try the wa6 but listened to the wa22 which i love, it ticks all the boxes other than price. The 22 had the clarity of my ak100ii while having added tube euphonics.
> The wa2 sounded extremely dull with my akg's, much worse than my dap alone which i accredit to impedance mismatch.
> ...


----------



## copajohn

chrisisawesome said:


> I went to my local hifi store to listen and put in the order on the 6se but they didn't have it on hand to audition and described it as being an 'odd' amp that only really works well with harder to drive darker sounding orthos and wouldn't match well and be harsh with my akg's. This seems to match up somewhat with the comments in this thread.
> 
> So now i'm back to where i originally was. Confused about what to get and if to get anything at all. I didn't have the time to try the wa6 but listened to the wa22 which i love, it ticks all the boxes other than price. The 22 had the clarity of my ak100ii while having added tube euphonics.
> The wa2 sounded extremely dull with my akg's, much worse than my dap alone which i accredit to impedance mismatch.
> ...


 
  
 Sounds to me as if your local hifi shop wanted to sell you what they had rather than order the 6SE.  I have used easy to drive Grado RS1 and harder to drive Beyerdynamic T1v2 and both are just fine.  Just need to find the right match of tubes to go with your cans.  
  
 BTW, props to Mike Liang of Woo who turned me on the the T1s.  Great match.  Thanks.  You steered me right even though I wanted to spend more money.  That's a pro!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

While I asked on a different Woo thread, this is probably the appropriate location to ask if anyone has experience with the TA-274B in WA6SE and/or WA6? Thanks.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

Thanks, i didn't realise line out bypassed the internal amp. Is there no way to compare a dap's power output of Watt hours to a dedicated amps output of Watt units
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The store i went to didn't try to push me onto anything else and offered to order one in, it was just his experience with the amp. The 6se does have high power output and It seems that many pass theirs on in favor of either the 6 or 22 which has made me hesitant.
  
 I either gamble with the 6se, stretch the budget and go end game 22 or stay with my dap.
  
 Thanks for the responses.


----------



## u2u2

gefski said:


> 7n7 are detailed, delicate, and are nicely laid back if one has a headphone needing a little reduction in glare (row H instead of row A). However, their dynamics seem a bit lifeless to me, reminding me of my previous experience with a passive preamp in a speaker based system. I get bored and change them out after a couple weeks.
> 
> Then if I go back to 6fd7, it's dynamic, vital, alive again.
> 
> IMOYMMV etc.


 

 Mail call today filled the void. First impressions are good but I won't get too much time with them for a while as I have other tubes arriving tomorrow and the WA6 is time sharing with a WA22. Very rare that I don't roll tubes at least once inside a two week period. My driver collection is all but done so it is time to figure out a favoured set. Thank you for the pointer on 6FD7.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Enjoy!  I quite liked 6FD7 with Mullard GZ34 and HD650 on 6SE.


----------



## Guidostrunk

I've noticed a little interest lately , in the 6FD7. Here's a pair on ebay, if anyone is interested.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231917926760&alt=web


----------



## westermac

guidostrunk said:


> I've noticed a little interest lately , in the 6FD7. Here's a pair on ebay, if anyone is interested.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231917926760&alt=web


 

 I've already got my sights set on these!
  
 Let the bidding war commence!


----------



## Guidostrunk

Hopefully, nobody on the thread gets in the bid war with you. Lol. 
Hope you get em at a good price.
Cheers


westermac said:


> I've already got my sights set on these!
> 
> Let the bidding war commence!


----------



## kpfeifle

guidostrunk said:


> Hopefully, nobody on the thread gets in the bid war with you. Lol.
> Hope you get em at a good price.
> Cheers




I've got three pairs of these, so I should be good for a while! Hope you get them!!!


----------



## westermac

kpfeifle said:


> I've got three pairs of these, so I should be good for a while! Hope you get them!!!


 

 Nice! Based on what I've read they may be the best inexpensive option for me. I have some 6DE7 which are OK and 7N7 which are better but I find them a bit dry for my taste (with the HD800 at least, they pair great with the HD600).


----------



## geocleojohn

Anyone have a recommendation on tube combinations for WA6SE to run the Audeze LCD-XC?
 Many thanks


----------



## Bitten by Bug

My adventures in tube rolling have taken me down many paths and since I didn't run across a comprehensive listing of WA6/WA6SE adapters and applications, I prepared this for myself and am pleased to share my reference:

                 274A/5Z3/83 all use the same 4 to 8 pin > 5U4G
  
                 1641 (RK60) has its own unique adapter > 5U4G
  
                 596 has its own unique adapter > 5U4G
  
                 6DN7/6GL7/6EM7 all use the same 8 to 9 pin > 6DE7
  
                 6SN7/5692 have their own unique adapter > 6DE7 (WA6SE use excluded)
  
                 7N7 has its own unique adapter > 6DE7 (WA6SE use excluded)
  
                 6F8G/6C8G have their own unique adapter > 6DE7 (WA6SE use excluded)
  
                 6CG7 has its own unique adapter > 6DE7 not made by Woo
         
         
 I believe Woo will make all the above adapters with the exception of 6CG7 > 6DE7.  Woo will also make tube savers for you.  I like the Woo adapters because the metal ring contributes to the ease of removing the adapter from the socket in addition to the quality build and gold plating.
  
_Edit:  5 June 2016_ -

Woo confirmed that they make all the adapters with the exception of 6CG7 > 6DE7.  The also make tube savers if you want them.
Mike at Woo confirmed that you may utilize ECC31, 32, 33, 34 with Woo 6SN7 > 6DE7 adapter (WA6SE use excluded).


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> My adventures in tube rolling have taken me down many paths and since I didn't run across a comprehensive listing of WA6/WA6SE adapters and applications, I prepared this for myself and am pleased to share my reference:
> 
> 274A/5Z3/83 all use the same 4 to 8 pin > 5U4G
> 
> ...


 
(HERE) is the Woo Audio Compatibility Chart.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Thank you @joseph69. While my stated focus was strictly on adapters, the addition of a link to the compatibility table increases the value of the post making it a "one stop".


----------



## joseph69

bitten by bug said:


> Thank you @joseph69. While my stated focus was strictly on adapters, the addition of a link to the compatibility table increases the value of the post making it a "one stop".


 
 Your welcome.
 The chart also gives you the amount of pins on the adapters as well.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Sophia Princess Update:  First, the good news. At 110 hours of burn-in I am pleased to report that SP has a huge advantage on Sovtex 5AR4 in every aspect except price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (We won't mention that all of the 4 dozen-ish other rectifiers here also beat the Sovtex.)  The bad news is that a $15 shipped NIB NOS 5U4GB with 10 hours utilizing identical cans and drivers whips the heck out of the SP.  I really want to love this very visually appealing tube.  Oh well, it is going back to burn-in duty on the WA6.  Comparison conducted in WA6SE with Westinghouse (JP) 6DE7 and HD650.  IIRC may have read some reports that this tube can take up to 250 hours before it starts to come on. Will report back at 250 hours unless it ripens earlier.  As always YMMV!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

westermac said:


> I've already got my sights set on these!
> 
> Let the bidding war commence!


 

 Time is almost up! Bid! I have a couple of sets and enjoy them.  Good luck!


----------



## westermac

bitten by bug said:


> Time is almost up! Bid! I have a couple of sets and enjoy them.  Good luck!


 

 Thanks! I'm more of a last five seconds sniper kinda bidder... Has worked for me thus far


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Cool!  Everyone has their own strategy on auctions. Enjoy the drivers.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

Order on wa22 done, thanks for the help/advice. Guess ill be moving threads now. 
 Ouch!! 5 tubes to upgrade.
  
 Hopefully some day I'll hear the 6se


----------



## IndieGradoFan

chrisisawesome said:


> Order on wa22 done, thanks for the help/advice. Guess ill be moving threads now.
> Ouch!! 5 tubes to upgrade.
> 
> Hopefully some day I'll hear the 6se


 

 Congrats! As an owner of both a WA22 and WA6, you won't regret it WA22. Fantastic amp.


----------



## kirenoj

A question on burn in of tubes. I read that sometimes 200hours is needed. Du you guys just let the amp run constantly or do you shut it of every 8 hour too cool dawn? (Acording to the instruction manual)
 I have just bought me a Brimar 5Z4GY form Langrex. How many hours is estimated for this special tube? (if there is possible to say such a thing?)


----------



## u2u2

kirenoj said:


> A question on burn in of tubes. I read that sometimes 200hours is needed. Du you guys just let the amp run constantly or do you shut it of every 8 hour too cool dawn? (Acording to the instruction manual)
> I have just bought me a Brimar 5Z4GY form Langrex. How many hours is estimated for this special tube? (if there is possible to say such a thing?)


 

 You may get a variety of answers and there are many already woven through various threads on this site. I just fire the new tube up and use it normally as I would any other. After a few good listening sessions you may notice improvements, or not, depending on your other components or how critical you are. My sessions can be exceedingly long so after six hours or so I switch amps to let one cool down for an hour or so then go back as need be. In general I will not use one amp for beyond the eight hours Woo recommends. I usually find after 50 hours or so on a new tube I start to experience those moments when the sound really comes together. At that point I know the tube is good and I continue to enjoy it as part of the collection I roll. If (when) I get a TAK I will probably get obsessive and log hours, keep notes, and expect a longer burn in.
  
 I have a fair number of tubes from Langrex including three Brimar 5Z4GY. All have arrived with pins that looked reasonably clean. Some even to the point of appearing spotless. With only a couple of exceptions the pins that looked real clean still benefited from a once over with a cotton swab and Deoxit. I worry more about giving my tubes a good start to their service life than the hours needed to burn them in. YMMV. The Brimar 5Z4GY is a super deal. Don't understand why James hasn't bumped the price.


----------



## kirenoj

u2u2 said:


> You may get a variety of answers and there are many already woven through various threads on this site. I just fire the new tube up and use it normally as I would any other. After a few good listening sessions you may notice improvements, or not, depending on your other components or how critical you are. My sessions can be exceedingly long so after six hours or so I switch amps to let one cool down for an hour or so then go back as need be. In general I will not use one amp for beyond the eight hours Woo recommends. I usually find after 50 hours or so on a new tube I start to experience those moments when the sound really comes together. At that point I know the tube is good and I continue to enjoy it as part of the collection I roll. If (when) I get a TAK I will probably get obsessive and log hours, keep notes, and expect a longer burn in.
> 
> I have a fair number of tubes from Langrex including three Brimar 5Z4GY. All have arrived with pins that looked reasonably clean. Some even to the point of appearing spotless. With only a couple of exceptions the pins that looked real clean still benefited from a once over with a cotton swab and Deoxit. I worry more about giving my tubes a good start to their service life than the hours needed to burn them in. YMMV. The Brimar 5Z4GY is a super deal. Don't understand why James hasn't bumped the price.


 
  
 Thanks. That is the same as me, just start to use them. But i actually keep track of the hours i use them. And ill stick with the <8 hour. Dont think i have used it more than 5 hour in one go.   
  
 But i have not thought of cleaning the pins before. I will try it out when i get my hands on some electronics cleaner.


----------



## kpfeifle

kirenoj said:


> A question on burn in of tubes. I read that sometimes 200hours is needed. Du you guys just let the amp run constantly or do you shut it of every 8 hour too cool dawn? (Acording to the instruction manual)
> I have just bought me a Brimar 5Z4GY form Langrex. How many hours is estimated for this special tube? (if there is possible to say such a thing?)




Do not run a tube amp constantly! I think that in every owners manual I ever had for tube gear, it says basically don't run them unattended. While quite rare, they could short out and catch on fire. Better safe the sorry! I came late to the Brimar rectifier game and received it last week. Just put it in place and am using it whenever I use that amp. I like the sound so far!

Kevin


----------



## Guidostrunk

If anyone is interested. I picked one of these up for less than $20.http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111978093419&alt=web I offered £7 , and they accepted my offer. 
I bought this for backup to my 1940's, Brimar 5Z4G (blackplates/foil getter.)

I'm really loving the sound of this rectifier. Over the last month , I've compared it to SP274b, Brimar 5R4GY, Brimar 5U4G, Mullard GZ32, and a cheap Japan made 5U4G. 

There's something amazing in the presentation of the 5Z4G, that's absolutely engaging. It has the most realistic and natural sound of the bunch imo. The Soundstage, and holography, are perfectly balanced creating an excellent 3D image, with tons of float. Bass and midrange, are spectacular! Treble has full texture and weight in every note. Cymbals and horns sound exactly like the instrument, live. 

Drivers are: 1940's JAN-CHS-6SN7GT/VT231(Sylvania)



Of course this is all subjective to my ears. Just wanted to add my 0.02 , regarding these awesome tubes. Sorry for the terrible pic. Lol

Cheers


----------



## kirenoj

kpfeifle said:


> Do not run a tube amp constantly! I think that in every owners manual I ever had for tube gear, it says basically don't run them unattended. While quite rare, they could short out and catch on fire. Better safe the sorry! I came late to the Brimar rectifier game and received it last week. Just put it in place and am using it whenever I use that amp. I like the sound so far!
> 
> Kevin


 
 Oops, there im guilty! I have been running the amp if i go out for an hour or two. Just to add some more hours to the "burn in" process. Will not do that anymore. Recieved the Brimar last week myself, so all i have is about 10 hours on it. But i do like the sound. And its a cheap rectifier so thats very good.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

200 hours seems ridiculous to me. Running the amp 8 hours a day, every day will take almost a month by that standard. People seem to over exaggerate burn in and warm up times on this forum, like one guy who was convinced tubes take 1-2 hours to warm up to optimal listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But i guess i won't know for sure until i have personal experience.


----------



## joseph69

chrisisawesome said:


> 200 hours seems ridiculous to me. Running the amp 8 hours a day, every day will take almost a month by that standard. People seem to over exaggerate burn in and warm up times on this forum, like one guy who was convinced tubes take 1-2 hours to warm up to optimal listening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So then how could you even make this comment without the experience?
 You should/will hear the difference in sound after 1-2hrs with some tubes IME.


----------



## ChrisIsAwesome

I just can't imagine much that would change after an hour to affect a tubes sound. Maybe ambient room temperature or radiant heat from the amplifier itself.
 I'll hear soon with 22 coming, now i need to re-read this thread in search of a good 6sn7's.


----------



## u2u2

chrisisawesome said:


> I just can't imagine much that would change after an hour to affect a tubes sound. Maybe ambient room temperature or radiant heat from the amplifier itself.
> I'll hear soon with 22 coming, now i need to re-read this thread in search of a good 6sn7's.


 

 I would respectfully suggest with a WA22 arriving you are now in an interesting but wrong thread. Do a forum search for WA22 and a second one for 6SN7 and the first few returns will overwhelm you with good information. When you first use your amp you will probably gets lots of noise from the power tubes as they warmup. It may even get to the point of being alarming. This is assuming you use the NOS tubes it comes with or some other true NOS.  A few on and off cycles and a few hours use and you will be convinced there is change including silent or near silent warmup periods. As the hours build it only gets better. I thought the same as you do when I got my WA6. The WA22 with the addition of power tubes provided a more profound difference as the tubes settled in. There are a lot of recent posting on the WA22 in the 6AS7G thread so don't miss that thread either. You are about to receive a tube rollers delight. Hide your wallet now or be prepared for the temptations that await. The amp is the cheap part. Enjoy.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

joseph69 said:


> You should/will hear the difference in sound after 1-2hrs with some tubes IME.


 
 Agreed!  Some tubes can take a couple of hours warming up to perform at their best.  My listening logs have comments about warm up - here is one:_ Sweet -@1.5 hours starting to show great detail in voices - strong bass - realism in voice  _Sometimes it is the rectifier that takes a while and in other cases it is the driver, and in those situations where both types need adequate warm-up, it can make a significant difference
 . 
 Also, there was a comment on amp burn in - My 6SE sounded good out of the box.  I turned it on and allowed it to warm for 30 minutes or so -started listening and it continued to sound a little better each session.  As previously mentioned, at 325-350 hours, the 6SE really came into its own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is why I will be burning in the WA6 to that level before it goes to the office. Want to make sure it is ripe.  Besides, it gives me a chance to burn in the SP, otherwise it would be years to get 250 hours on that tube.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

I picked up some Philco NOS 6DE7 just for grins, not having heard any Philco on my gear and with a few hours of being lit, getting a very good first impression on 6SE with both a GZ34 and a 1641 (RK60).  I have been leaning towards higher gain drivers, but these seem to have enough backbone. Going to run them for a few days with different rectifiers.
  
 Also with ~140 hours on the WA6, I broke discipline and had to have a real listen - -  plopped in a couple of 7N7 and left the SP in place.  Oh my, this is the best the SP has sounded.  Still has stridency on high notes, only about 140 hours, but I am more excited about some depth being added by the (new) 7N7.


----------



## u2u2

bitten by bug said:


> I picked up some Philco NOS 6DE7 just for grins, not having heard any Philco on my gear and with a few hours of being lit, getting a very good first impression on 6SE with both a GZ34 and a 1641 (RK60).  I have been leaning towards higher gain drivers, but these seem to have enough backbone. Going to run them for a few days with different rectifiers.
> 
> Also with ~140 hours on the WA6, I broke discipline and had to have a real listen - -  plopped in a couple of 7N7 and left the SP in place.  Oh my, this is the best the SP has sounded.  Still has stridency on high notes, only about 140 hours, but I am more excited about some depth being added by the (new) 7N7.


 

 The 6DE7 are good acquisitions and together with the 7N7 both are generally under appreciated. I am enjoying Toshiba 6DE7 in the WA6 tonight with a Mullard GZ32. Your WA6 ought to be peaking about now so it will be interesting to hear your opinion as you try different tubes. In regard to 7N7 I prefer the tall or medium envelope version over the short. My best are grey plate tall. Can you share what version you are running?


----------



## Bitten by Bug

u2u2 said:


> The 6DE7 are good acquisitions and together with the 7N7 both are generally under appreciated. I am enjoying Toshiba 6DE7 in the WA6 tonight with a Mullard GZ32. Your WA6 ought to be peaking about now so it will be interesting to hear your opinion as you try different tubes. In regard to 7N7 I prefer the tall or medium envelope version over the short. My best are grey plate tall. Can you share what version you are running?


 
  
 Thank you. The Mullard GZ32 is one of my favorite rectifiers!  I have not yet tried it with the Toshiba, but maybe tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I like the 6DE7 tubes, but with some rectifiers a little more power is beneficial on 6SE when an orchestra is going full out.
  
 Shall be pleased to share impressions but will be a bit longer as I want to get the SP up to 250 hours first. Am tempted to pop in a WE422A to really check out those 7N7s, but if I do the SP will never get burned in!
  
 Yes, some tubes appear to be under appreciated in many of the threads I have reviewed. The 1641 I am enjoying with the Philcos do not seem to get a lot of love, but it sure hits all aural pleasure buttons..It is no Mullard GZ34 or WE 422a, and it has enough character that it doesn't have to be. Very enjoyable for me. Of course YMMV.
  
 On WA6 I loaded the set of Tung-Sol received from Woo when this option was ordered with the WA6.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

@u2u2 Has been over a month since I lit up the Mullard GZ32.  Popped it into the 6SE with the Toshiba 6DE7 and what a sonic delight.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Oh, and the Toshibas really sound good with a WE422A!.  As reported in the Unite thread, had to try 'em out with the new DAC.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

There has been some mention regarding the lack of availabilty of fat bottle 6FD7 along with a steep price increase at the Woo website. Picked up a couple of 'skinny' ones and have no complaints on these virgin NOS and think they sound very good. Will probably A/B the chubby sibling in the future.
  
 If you need additional drivers, I have no problem with the 'skinny' 6FD7 and now have more on order.  As always YMMV.


----------



## spyder1

A pair of RCA 6CY7's arrived today, and the initial listening test is great. Clean, detailed sound, with great mid-range. Better detail than Sylvania 6DR7's.


----------



## kpfeifle

spyder1 said:


> A pair of RCA 6CY7's arrived today, and the initial listening test is great. Clean, detailed sound, with great mid-range. Better detail than Sylvania 6DR7's.




I have one pair of 6CY7's, Tung-Sol's. I have not listened to them for a while, your post will get me to try them out tonight!

Kevin


----------



## Bitten by Bug

spyder1 said:


> A pair of RCA 6CY7's arrived today, and the initial listening test is great. Clean, detailed sound, with great mid-range. Better detail than Sylvania 6DR7's.


 
  
 Enjoy.  I quite like my Sylvanias for bass. 
  


kpfeifle said:


> I have one pair of 6CY7's, Tung-Sol's. I have not listened to them for a while, your post will get me to try them out tonight!
> 
> Kevin


 

 +1  Guess I know what is going in for tomorrows session


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Excellent idea listening to the 6CY7s. Thanks guys.  Coupled with fat base Mullard GZ34 a potent combination


----------



## cs098

Got a pair of nos fat bottle 6df7's and just got a pair of psvane we274b replica rectifier. 
  
 The 6de7 sound alot better than the  6dr7s I had before, more laid back and less tubey, but similar amount of subbass (so a good amount) and more separation and detail, also less harsh upper mids.
  
 The I just started using the psvanes, so they probably don;t sound as good as they should be, the bass while increased in quantity and really cinematic is also a tad slow and makes the sound a bit congested if there's alot of bass in the music, otherwise more detail and separation and less peakyness than my previous raytheon JAN-5R4WGB, imaging about the same while the stage might have a tad less depth (but more forward and less laidback sounding).


----------



## Bitten by Bug

cs098 said:


> Got a pair of nos fat bottle 6df7's and just got a pair of psvane we274b replica rectifier.
> 
> The 6de7 sound alot better than the  6dr7s I had before, more laid back and less tubey, but similar amount of subbass (so a good amount) and more separation and detail, also less harsh upper mids.
> 
> The I just started using the psvanes, so they probably don;t sound as good as they should be, the bass while increased in quantity and really cinematic is also a tad slow and makes the sound a bit congested if there's alot of bass in the music, otherwise more detail and separation and less peakyness than my previous raytheon JAN-5R4WGB, imaging about the same while the stage might have a tad less depth (but more forward and less laidback sounding).


 

 Congrats on the fat bottles.  They are a nice driver set. And as you mentioned, the 6DE7 in general is very solid.
  
 I liked my first potato masher (5R4WGB) so much that I secured additional copies and discovered that it responds best with higher gain drivers. Some of these off main stream tubes are nice even if they are ugly and I seem to have accumulated a number of often ignored valves that are gems.  I hope to have some findings to share within a few months.
  
 Reading that sometimes a Sophia Princess takes 250 hours to mature, I did not toss it in the bin.  I have let mine cook for the past few weeks and we should be at 250 hours in a few days when it shall have a critical listen.  With that said, I have no idea how long the psvanes take to mature, and will look forward to your reports as they come of age.
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

To my taste, I found a really nice inexpensive rectifier for WA6/6SE.  I lit a NU 5W4GT today and have been smiling since. Driven by fat bottle 6DR7s I am amazed about this overlooked valve. I just ordered a back up pair for US$10 on ebay.  Of course YMMV.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

*My Sophia Princess Mesh 274b has turned 250+ hours*.  Yup, I made the rookie mistake and purchased this tube.   I guess that is part of paying your dues.  Should have read the forums and asked questions. Well, lessons learned.  After the fact I did find some hope that if I invested  250 hours I could have a pretty decent tube.  With no real anticipation of a good outcome, the burn in commenced…
  
 A casual listen today indicated that the valve is not as terrible as it was when immature and in some respects sounds quite pleasing.  This begged dropping other projects for a good critical listen with the 6SE driven by 6GL7 into HD650. I present my interview on that gear.
  
 The first question is always: With a retail price of $160, is this a good value compared to readily available NOS?    This tube is stunning to view in low light.  For a low lumen light source and a low BTU heater it is the best combo out of my dozens of NOS rectifiers.  So if lit beauty and a little warmth form of art is a valid criterion, this may be worth it to you..... Also you could make it the dinning room center piece  in place of a candle for those romantic evenings.  With the cost of candles today, this would only take a couple of years to break even. (I guess that is dependent on how romantic you are.  Could be longer or shorter.)
  
 The first question really should be, will you choose this tube for future listening?  Yes, possibly for restricted use.
  
While your answer was fun, what is the $$ sonic answer please: IMHO you would be better sonically served purchasing NOS.  With a $160 budget, first stop for me is NOS MULLARD GZ32 CV593 $125 US NIB. A solid performer.  I have not found any weakness in the GZ32 and think it is one of best mid range priced tubes out there.  With the remainder you could consider new drivers or the lesser but ok NOS Brimar 5Z4GY NIB as a backup and still be under budget!
  
Is SP a bad tube?  Before burn in, yes.  After 250+ hours of maturity, it has improved significantly and claimed a solid restricted use spot on the second string of special teams.  The real issue with this tube is that it simply is not a good value at $160 because it has restricted capabilities.  Mind you, it gives an enjoyable listen in limited circumstances.
  
Would you ever grab this tube to use for everyday listening?  No. The tube lacks a little presence and needs to be used at a higher db rate to ensure enjoyment. It is a brighter tube and is musical and enjoyable with acoustic guitar, vocals and non complex presentations. In other words it has its own very unique sound signature and needs.    BB King, acoustic solo Neil Young and Melody Gardot are enjoyable.  It is not a general use tube for me. The tube does exhibit sibilance, goes over the line and teases going over the line quite often so a caution on sopranos, cymbals, etc. ha ha. 
  
 Sadly, the tube is not at its best with orchestral pieces or anything too complex let alone approaching walls of sound. The tube is not a detail king and seems a little thin.  The more complex the thinner it becomes. Simple stuff though can be quite nice.  While it is not anywhere near a first string tube, it is not bad if you are aware of its limitations and used in proper circumstances, quite enjoyable.
  
Knowing what you do now, how much would you pay for one of these new?  OMG – 250 hours of breaking it in - - hmmm, $15 to $20 comes to mind, maybe, but only because it is so damn sexy looking.  The reason for hesitation is that I have $5 and $7 NOS rectifiers that sound better that don’t have restricted use.  The ugly 5Z4 that everyone pokes fun at is a fine sounding tube and beats the daylights out of SP.  So yeah, sexy is worth double the price. Trophies look nice. even if no substance.
  
 Just remember that if you have foi gras daily, it does become boring.  Slumming with the Princess can actually be a lot of fun and also make you appreciate your foi the next time you dine. 
  
 Knock Knock.  DHL calling.  Here is your NIB GZ34 metal base.  Oh boy, after slumming with the SP all morning, this will be a hell of a prejudiced first impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And as always YMMV.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
_Edit: fixed one typo_


----------



## Guidostrunk

Your posts are great , and refreshing! Keep em comin! 


bitten by bug said:


> *My Sophia Princess Mesh 274b has turned 250+ hours*.  Yup, I made the rookie mistake and purchased this tube.   I guess that is part of paying your dues.  Should have read the forums and asked questions. Well, lessons learned.  After the fact I did find some hope that if I invested  250 hours I could have a pretty decent tube.  With no real anticipation of a good outcome, the burn in commenced…
> 
> A casual listen today indicated that the valve is not as terrible as it was when immature and in some respects sounds quite pleasing.  This begged dropping other projects for a good critical listen with the 6SE driven by 6GL7 into HD650. I present my interview on that gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitten by Bug

guidostrunk said:


> Your posts are great , and refreshing! Keep em comin!


 

 Thank you @

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/c/c6/100x100px-LS-c60f9ebd_Screenshot_2014-12-29-20-07-04-1.png[/img] 
 Guidostrunk    
  
 You are very generous!


----------



## cs098

Yeah actually the Sophia was the my first tube upgrade and while way better than stock (stock was just horrible), to me it was overly tubey and closed in sounding, like you said technicality wise it was mediocre, my second tube a  JAN-5R4WGB raytheon is not only alot cheaper but had more clarity and better imaging.
  
My psvane is  not doing  great either, better separation, bass and detail than the raytheon but the ray has better imaging, and while tad peaky, is not nearly as unbearably sibilant like the psvane is. Still needs more burning in though like the sophia, the psvane requires 250 hours before it sounds it's best.
  
The only thing is the sophia is the only tube outside of the eml stuff that has pretty light, my psvane doesn't look like it lights up at all when turned on.
  
If you do want a sophia however consider getting a fullmusic 274b, basically the same rectifier but rebranded and ususally a tad cheaper


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Sorry to learn about the sibilance. .Well hang in there.  You can always give yourself a burn in break and listen to the 5R4WGB


----------



## westermac

So... I may have impulsively bid and subsequently won an auction for a "Daystrom" branded Mullard GZ34 (fat base) that I don't really know anything about... 

Can someone tell me anything about this tube (date code 1022-150), or just as importantly, if I overpaid like a fool? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282042798779

I really should delete the eBay app off my phone.


----------



## Guidostrunk

I honestly can't find a Mullard GZ34, fat base for less than $135, atm. Labels aren't really important if there's codes on the tube. 
There should be an acid code on the tube. Possibly a Blackburn code. The second row in the code should begin with a "B". 
Maybe post some pics when you get the tube. 
Cheers 





westermac said:


> So... I may have impulsively bid and subsequently won an auction for a "Daystrom" branded Mullard GZ34 (fat base) that I don't really know anything about...
> 
> Can someone tell me anything about this tube (date code 1022-150), or just as importantly, if I overpaid like a fool?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitten by Bug

Nah, keep the app. Brent Jesse has the smooth plate version listed at $250. My fat bases are great.   Enjoy! 
  
 I found this little bit from Wikipedia
  
 "...in 1954, Heath was bought by Daystrom Company, a management holding company that also owned several other electronics companies. Daystrom was absorbed by oilfield service company Schlumberger Limited in 1962..."


----------



## westermac

guidostrunk said:


> I honestly can't find a Mullard GZ34, fat base for less than $135, atm. Labels aren't really important if there's codes on the tube.
> There should be an acid code on the tube. Possibly a Blackburn code. The second row in the code should begin with a "B".
> Maybe post some pics when you get the tube.
> Cheers


 
  
 Nice, glad I went for it! Upon closer inspection of the photos I can see a "B" near the bottom edge of the glass, so even though I can't make out the rest just yet it does appear to be from the Blackburn factory.
  


bitten by bug said:


> Nah, keep the app. Brent Jesse has the smooth plate version listed at $250. My fat bases are great.   Enjoy!
> 
> I found this little bit from Wikipedia
> 
> "...in 1954, Heath was bought by Daystrom Company, a management holding company that also owned several other electronics companies. Daystrom was absorbed by oilfield service company Schlumberger Limited in 1962..."


 
  
 Cool, thanks! One thing I've enjoyed in my short time with NOS/used tubes is that every one has a unique history... it's fun to learn about


----------



## Bitten by Bug

westermac said:


> Cool, thanks! One thing I've enjoyed in my short time with NOS/used tubes is that every one has a unique history... it's fun to learn about


 
  
 It is always fun to learn! 
  
 The GZ32 is one of my favorite reasonably priced tubes in the 6SE. You may get NOS Mullard here.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MULLARD-GZ32-CV593-TUBES-NOS-/360172677862?hash=item53dbf6eae6mKiZpU9P9JbhaXOLW7THiDg    These folks are a class act..


----------



## Bitten by Bug

First mpression report:  Thought it was time to try some of the 6SN7s I have acquired.  Made sense to floor it and stuck in a GZ34 metal. Wow could not get over the bass punch I was getting on this NOS military Sylvania set that was not even burned in.  Enjoyed for a few hours and tried some NIB RCA NOS with coin base and that bass punch was gone. Rats. They sound good, but not punchy.  It really is not fair to form a lasting conclusion, as none of the tubes even have 15 hours yet including the 59 year old GZ34.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## cs098

My psvanes are burning in nicely, no more sibilance can be heard (only a bit coming from the ethers but not on my senn 580s) vs unbearable silbilance just a week ago. Now it's pretty much superior to all my other tubes in every way, tubyier yet more detailed than my raytheons with better image placement and less peakyness with image sharpness, clarity being the same. More forward presentation on the psvanes though but it's perfect for an expansive sounding headphone like the ether c.


----------



## Porteroso

chrisisawesome said:


> I just can't imagine much that would change after an hour to affect a tubes sound. Maybe ambient room temperature or radiant heat from the amplifier itself.
> I'll hear soon with 22 coming, now i need to re-read this thread in search of a good 6sn7's.


 
 I certainly cannot hear a difference in the sound 2 hours after the tubes start to warm up. I can't see how I would be able to either, your ears adjust so much to the headphones as you listen to them, what can sound like a change can just be your brain compensating for the change you've made to your ears.
  
 That said, 15 seconds after turning the amp on, and an hour later, I think there is a definite difference. But once it's 5 minutes warmed up, there is little difference. But again, that said, noise does seem to die down after about an hour, so any noisy tubes I have definitely become less noisy as time goes on. I attribute that to the pins heating up, and the gunk on them becoming more conductive, but who knows, maybe it's something that could have something to do with the sound.


----------



## Porteroso

The real reason though, that I wanted to post about, was about the amp itself. I have a WA6, and I remember reading in another tube amp's thread about whatever gives the tubes a slow warmup, instead of shooting electricity into them instantly. My WA6 takes around 10 seconds to warm up to where I hear clearly from both channels, but this guy said that in his amp he built, it took more like a minute. He said that directly impacted tube life, and that he had a favorite pair of 6SN7 with over 10k hours on them. Of course I have no idea how much of that is true, but even if you could get a 10-15% tube life improvement from doing so, I think it would be worth it. For me, at any rate. I don't have the tube collection that many of you have.
  
 I did ask woo audio support, along with another question, and it was ignored. All I got was "we don't do part upgrades on the WA6 anymore." So I wondered if anyone here had ventured into anything like that.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

cs098 said:


> My psvanes are burning in nicely, no more sibilance can be heard (only a bit coming from the ethers but not on my senn 580s) vs unbearable silbilance just a week ago. Now it's pretty much superior to all my other tubes in every way, tubyier yet more detailed than my raytheons with better image placement and less peakyness with image sharpness, clarity being the same. More forward presentation on the psvanes though but it's perfect for an expansive sounding headphone like the ether c.


 

 Thanks for the update!  Pleased to learn these are breaking in for you.


----------



## gefski

porteroso said:


> The real reason though, that I wanted to post about, was about the amp itself. I have a WA6, and I remember reading in another tube amp's thread about whatever gives the tubes a slow warmup, instead of shooting electricity into them instantly.




Tube rectifier is "soft", solid state rectifier is instant. My Quicksilver speaker amp also has tube rectification. I like that idea, but am not an amp builder, so am not an authority.

IMO
YMMV


----------



## Porteroso

gefski said:


> porteroso said:
> 
> 
> > The real reason though, that I wanted to post about, was about the amp itself. I have a WA6, and I remember reading in another tube amp's thread about whatever gives the tubes a slow warmup, instead of shooting electricity into them instantly.
> ...


 
 Yes, but I believe that on all tube amps, there is something that at least gives the tubes a bit to warm up, for longevity (and probably safety) reasons. I would love to know what that is, and if I knew what it was, I could probably find it in the amp and replace it with what I want myself. These tubes are just getting too rare for me to care about a minute or 2 of warmup. If that can turn a set of VT-99 into a 10k+ hour set of tubes, then I really want to do that.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

porteroso said:


> Yes, but I believe that on all tube amps, there is something that at least gives the tubes a bit to warm up, for longevity (and probably safety) reasons. I would love to know what that is, and if I knew what it was, I could probably find it in the amp and replace it with what I want myself. These tubes are just getting too rare for me to care about a minute or 2 of warmup. If that can turn a set of VT-99 into a 10k+ hour set of tubes, then I really want to do that.


 
 This sometimes is called soft starting your amplifier. The 6SE seems to have this built in, but the WA6 does not have the same reaction upon being powered on.  Doing a search on the internet, there are a large number of articles. I perused this one and it could provide some insight. Also many computing devices stay 'warn' even when the power is off in an effort to extend longevity of various components.
  
 On another note:  The 5W4 all metal tubes were granted a brief audition, Very pleased with these acquisitions. Where so many of the medium and lower priced rectifiers can have bass issues, during the casual audition, these tubes seemed to be full ranged and brought out some of the bass you might not have noticed was recessed otherwise. Initial impression is that these slot very closely behind the metal base and slightly in front of the glass 5W4GT versions,.


----------



## WaxMan

I am a new owner of the WA6, I am joining the thread and look forward to hearing all your experience and any advice. I have decided to keep things simple for the time being and enjoy the stock tubes for a while. Before every listening session I turn on my source first, then the amp which I let warm up for five minutes before I play any music. When using my HD600'S I have a 1/8" -> 1/4" adapter which I keep plugged in the amp. When I use my LCD2'S I plug them in the amp after powering up, and then when I have finished listening and before I power down I unplug them. I cannot help but wonder if doing this will wear out the jack in the amp? Should I just leave the LCD2'S plugged in at all times? Its been almost three months since my purchase and I am extremely excited about tubes, so far I have been listening to a lot of jazz, classical, and rock. I have a nice collection of rectifiers and drivers but I am forcing myself to enjoy the stock tubes for now, but I am itching to start rolling. Thanks for reading! I am looking forward to firing up this old thread!


----------



## joseph69

waxman said:


> I am a new owner of the WA6, I am joining the thread and look forward to hearing all your experience and any advice. I have decided to keep things simple for the time being and enjoy the stock tubes for a while. Before every listening session I turn on my source first, then the amp which I let warm up for five minutes before I play any music. When using my HD600'S I have a 1/8" -> 1/4" adapter which I keep plugged in the amp. When I use my LCD2'S I plug them in the amp after powering up, and then when I have finished listening and before I power down I unplug them. I cannot help but wonder if doing this will wear out the jack in the amp? Should I just leave the LCD2'S plugged in at all times? Its been almost three months since my purchase and I am extremely excited about tubes, so far I have been listening to a lot of jazz, classical, and rock. I have a nice collection of rectifiers and drivers but I am forcing myself to enjoy the stock tubes for now, but I am itching to start rolling. Thanks for reading! I am looking forward to firing up this old thread!


 
 Congratulations on the WA6…great amp, but change those tube…NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Woo Audio says the amp is designed to be powered on/off with the HP plugged in. I used to let my amp warm up then plug the HP's in myself, thankfully there was never any damage to my amp. I wouldn't worry about the output jack either.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

waxman said:


> I am a new owner of the WA6,


 
  
 Congrats!  Have fun.  Let us know what works and what does not as you roll


----------



## JohanGao

I have planing to replacing my old 6fd7 on my wa6se amp, that tube has stop working. I send an email for Woo, about 6sn7 tube for wa6se. According to their mail, they said that 6sn7 is only for WA6. But, with it can be pair with WA6SE with the help of adapter, whether there is a risk that the tube lifespan would be shorter than what it should be. Any other know about this? Beside of shorten the 6sn7 lifespan, does it have any bad effect for the amp (WA6SE)?


----------



## joseph69

johangao said:


> I have planing to replacing my old 6fd7 on my wa6se amp, that tube has stop working. I send an email for Woo, about 6sn7 tube for wa6se. According to their mail, they said that 6sn7 is only for WA6. But, with it can be pair with WA6SE with the help of adapter, whether there is a risk that the tube lifespan would be shorter than what it should be. Any other know about this? Beside of shorten the 6sn7 lifespan, does it have any bad effect for the amp (WA6SE)?


 
 This is exactly why I bought/sold my WA6SE immediately after owning the WA6 (not knowing I couldn't use 6SN7 tubes at the time of purchase)…so I bought another WA6 because of the tube rolling options.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

The WA6SE is not engineered to accept 6SN7 tubes. The best source of information on possible consequences is Woo.  That said, I know I read somewhere that someone was making/had made an adapter to use 6SN7 on WA6SE,  IIRC there had to be some resistors or something added into adapters to make them compatible. Quite frankly, I do not hear any musical reason to want to use 6SN7 on the 6SE. On the other hand, they are much easier to source than the standard power tubes.
  
 I have both WA6 and 6SE and in all my compare and contrast tests, I have as yet to uncover any advantage from utilizing the WA6 only power tubes: 6F8G, 6C8G, 6SN7, and 7N7 with the same rectifier vs 6SE using approved drivers.  There could be some subtle nuances that I am missing that may be attributed to the capability of my headphone inventory.  As always YMMV


----------



## JohanGao

joseph69 said:


> This is exactly why I bought/sold my WA6SE immediately after owning the WA6 (not knowing I couldn't use 6SN7 tubes at the time of purchase)…so I bought another WA6 because of the tube rolling options.


 
 There is no way for me to sold my wa6se and buy wa6...
  


bitten by bug said:


> The WA6SE is not engineered to accept 6SN7 tubes. The best source of information on possible consequences is Woo.  That said, I know I read somewhere that someone was making/had made an adapter to use 6SN7 on WA6SE,  IIRC there had to be some resistors or something added into adapters to make them compatible. Quite frankly, I do not hear any musical reason to want to use 6SN7 on the 6SE. On the other hand, they are much easier to source than the standard power tubes.
> 
> I have both WA6 and 6SE and in all my compare and contrast tests, I have as yet to uncover any advantage from utilizing the WA6 only power tubes: 6F8G, 6C8G, 6SN7, and 7N7 with the same rectifier vs 6SE using approved drivers.  There could be some subtle nuances that I am missing that may be attributed to the capability of my headphone inventory.  As always YMMV


 
 The Woo guy said there is possibility to use 6sn7 with wa6se with the help of an adapter, but the 6sn7 lifespan would be shorter than it should be. I think I can accept that risk, one thing i should know is, does it also have side effect for the amp it self or only just for the tube? any one have experience with this. When I ask this to the Woo guy, they reply me that they are going to somewhere which I forget, and they have a show there, so they can't reply my mail for a moment.
  
 Have you any recommendation for WA6SE good driver tube? I ended with buying 6fd7 to replace my old broken 6fd7 and still want to buy other tube to try.


----------



## joseph69

johangao said:


> There is no way for me to sold my wa6se and buy wa6...


 
 Have you owned the WA6?
 Because, there is no way for me to sold my WA6 and buy WA6-SE…just my preference.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

johangao said:


> There is no way for me to sold my wa6se and buy wa6...
> 
> The Woo guy said there is possibility to use 6sn7 with wa6se with the help of an adapter, but the 6sn7 lifespan would be shorter than it should be. I think I can accept that risk, one thing i should know is, does it also have side effect for the amp it self or only just for the tube? any one have experience with this. When I ask this to the Woo guy, they reply me that they are going to somewhere which I forget, and they have a show there, so they can't reply my mail for a moment.
> 
> Have you any recommendation for WA6SE good driver tube? I ended with buying 6fd7 to replace my old broken 6fd7 and still want to buy other tube to try.


 
 Hi - There is no easy answer to your question.  I think the NOS tubes are good. There are may variables that can have an effect on the sound. These include but are not limited to quality of your source, the quality of your headphones, and not to lose track of the fact that amps, headphones and tubes may have to be broken in to achieve the best sound.  I have discovered that given an excellent rectifier the recommended drivers sound pretty good and none of the NOS sounds bad.  I did get some newer 6FD7s that I am not partial to and these are the exception.  I have auditioned multiple copies of:
  
 6CG7    A 9-pin to 9-pin adapter is needed    
 6CY7
 6DE7     
 6DN7/6GL7    An 8-pin to 9-pin adapter is needed.
 6DR7
 6EM7    An 8-pin to 9-pin adapter is needed.    
 6EW7        
 6FD7
  
 with various labels.  My experience has shown that driver choice can have a more significant impact on sound when not using better rectifiers. And with the right combo, you can get a nice synergy. I have had a set of 6DE7 in the 6SE for the past 8 days and have powered rectifiers from $7,50US shipped to over $500US and have felt no desire to change. As always YMMV.  Enjoy


----------



## JohanGao

joseph69 said:


> Have you owned the WA6?
> Because, there is no way for me to sold my WA6 and buy WA6-SE…just my preference.


 
 I mean no way to sold my WA6SE is not because the sound preference, but because hard for me to find buyer here and it is really  inconvenient to pack the amp, so I better stay with this. And If I need to change, my prior is WA5.
  


bitten by bug said:


> Hi - There is no easy answer to your question.  I think the NOS tubes are good. There are may variables that can have an effect on the sound. These include but are not limited to quality of your source, the quality of your headphones, and not to lose track of the fact that amps, headphones and tubes may have to be broken in to achieve the best sound.  I have discovered that given an excellent rectifier the recommended drivers sound pretty good and none of the NOS sounds bad.  I did get some newer 6FD7s that I am not partial to and these are the exception.  I have auditioned multiple copies of:
> 
> 6CG7    A 9-pin to 9-pin adapter is needed
> 6CY7
> ...


 
 I use sophia princes 274B as my rectifier tube, do you think 6DN7 or 6GL7 would be good? For now I am using HE-1000 as my headphone..


----------



## gefski

johangao said:


> I have planing to replacing my old 6fd7 on my wa6se amp, that tube has stop working. I send an email for Woo, about 6sn7 tube for wa6se. According to their mail, they said that 6sn7 is only for WA6. But, with it can be pair with WA6SE with the help of adapter, whether there is a risk that the tube lifespan would be shorter than what it should be. Any other know about this? Beside of shorten the 6sn7 lifespan, does it have any bad effect for the amp (WA6SE)?




Don't understand all this anxiety trying to force the use of 6sn7 tubes into an amp where the manufacturer recommends against it. The 6sn7 or 7n7 tubes are not mind blowing incredible in my WA6. They're fine, with excellent detail and texture, but have weak attack and dynamics, reminding me of my previous experiences with a passive preamp. 

I'd go with Woo guidelines, as they provide lots of good rolling choices for their amps.

IMO YMMV


----------



## JohanGao

gefski said:


> Don't understand all this anxiety trying to force the use of 6sn7 tubes into an amp where the manufacturer recommends against it. The 6sn7 or 7n7 tubes are not mind blowing incredible in my WA6. They're fine, with excellent detail and texture, but have weak attack and dynamics, reminding me of my previous experiences with a passive preamp.
> 
> I'd go with Woo guidelines, as they provide lots of good rolling choices for their amps.
> 
> IMO YMMV


 

 Because, from what I read from this thread, many peolpe like this tube.. Joseph69 sell his wa6se and buy WA6 just because the sake of using 6sn7 tube, so it really makes me curious how it sound, but I am not going that far by selling my wa6se. But if you say that tube not really that mind blowing, then I will give up and try another tube.


----------



## joseph69

johangao said:


> johangao said:
> 
> 
> > I mean no way to sold my WA6SE is not because the sound preference, but because hard for me to find buyer here and it is really inconvenient to pack the amp, so I better stay with this. And If I need to change, my prior is WA5.
> ...


 
 I see what your saying now about buying/selling.
 I happen to like the 6SN7/5698 tubes…but it all comes down to the rest of your chain as well…so again, its a matter of preference.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

johangao said:


> I use sophia princes 274B as my rectifier tube, do you think 6DN7 or 6GL7 would be good? For now I am using HE-1000 as my headphone..


 
 Please see  post #2607 on page 174 of this thread for my thoughts on the Sophia Princess.  In short, I am not a fan of the tube. You may want to consider a different NOS rectifier and use any previously mentioned NOS drivers.
  
 One of the better reasonably priced NOS tubes I mentioned is the Mullard GZ32.  These folks offer the tube and I have have had very good experiences with them:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MULLARD-GZ32-CV593-TUBES-NOS-/360172677862?hash=item53dbf6eae6mKiZpU9P9JbhaXOLW7THiDg  
  
 If that is too expensive, there are many NOS alternatives.   I am very pleased with these tubes and the vendor served me well.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?campid=5337413452&toolid=10001&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2F121883402299%3F_trksid%3Dp2057872.m2749.l2649%26ssPageName%3DSTRK%253AMEBIDX%253AIT
  
 Happy Listening.


----------



## JohanGao

bitten by bug said:


> Please see  post #2607 on page 174 of this thread for my thoughts on the Sophia Princess.  In short, I am not a fan of the tube. You may want to consider a different NOS rectifier and use any previously mentioned NOS drivers.
> 
> One of the better reasonably priced NOS tubes I mentioned is the Mullard GZ32.  These folks offer the tube and I have have had very good experiences with them:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MULLARD-GZ32-CV593-TUBES-NOS-/360172677862?hash=item53dbf6eae6mKiZpU9P9JbhaXOLW7THiDg
> 
> ...


 

 Woohooo... Thanks for the recommendation of tube seller, really appreciate it... Thanks Bitten by Bug


----------



## Bitten by Bug

johangao said:


> Woohooo... Thanks for the recommendation of tube seller, really appreciate it... Thanks Bitten by Bug


 

 You are welcome.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bitten by Bug

I am pleased to update my *adapter list for WA6/6SE*.  I have received the blessing from Mike at Woo to utilize additional driver/power tubes with WA6.  You may utilize ECC31, 32, 33, 34 with Woo 6SN7 > 6DE7 adapter (WA6SE use excluded).
     
     274A/5Z3/83 all use the same 4 to 8 pin > 5U4G
  
     1641 (RK60) has its own unique adapter > 5U4G
  
     596 has its own unique adapter > 5U4G
  
     6DN7/6GL7/6EM7 all use the same 8 to 9 pin > 6DE7
  
     6SN7/5692 and ECC31, 32, 33, 34 have their own unique adapter > 6DE7 (WA6SE use excluded)
  
     7N7 has its own unique adapter > 6DE7 (WA6SE use excluded)
  
     6F8G/6C8G have their own unique adapter > 6DE7 (WA6SE use excluded)
  
     6CG7 has its own unique adapter > 6DE7 not made by Woo
  
 Woo makes all the adapters listed above with the exception of the 6CG7.
  
 Last time I published my adapter list @joseph69 thought it would be a good idea to include the overall list of compatible tubes.  Here is the link to Woo's published tube compatibility chart:
  
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DdsZyTx3CJv9_cG9kVdCGZap-AldiTsvuY4Ms1K_p3k/pub?hl=en&output=html


----------



## westermac

Thanks for the info Bitten by Bug! Some new tubes to check out... 

On that note, has anyone given the 5Z3 a shot? I received one with a lot of rectifiers and have been curious whether an adapter would be worth the trouble to try it with my WA6 (construction looks similar to 5U4G)


----------



## Bitten by Bug

westermac said:


> Thanks for the info @Bitten by Bug! Some new tubes to check out...
> 
> On that note, has anyone given the 5Z3 a shot? I received one with a lot of rectifiers and have been curious whether an adapter would be worth the trouble to try it with my WA6 (construction looks similar to 5U4G)


 

 My pleasure. 
  
 Yes, I have a number of 5Z3 that I rather enjoy.  The best of the bunch seems to be a NOS RCA JAN CRC 5Z3. I just reviewed my listening logs and it seems I prefer these with 6DR7 drivers.  Have not tried any WA6 restricted drivers with them as of yet....  Also, I utilize the adapters for type 80 and type 83 valves that are also interesting.  As always YMMV.  Enjoy.


----------



## Amictus

My WA6 SE has suddenly started to be noisy with gentle frying and munching sounds audible. I have changed all the tubes and its still there. Help! Any ideas? Too many other pieces of kit (and cables) nearby? Has anyone else had this?
  
 UPDATE: Thanks to Joseph69 for his helpful PM. The source of the problem seemed to be a Naim Unitiserve attached to the Chord TT by BNC ended coax. It didn't happen immediately, but appeared after a few days. Why? I don't know yet.


----------



## WaxMan

Thanks for all the wisdom and experience you guys and gals.  You'll all probably think I'm mad but in the two and a half months I have owned the WA6, I have not really had time to really sit down and give it the critical listening it deserves because I've been so busy with other things lately.  But I have been slowly burning in the amp with the stock tubes, when I am at home and I can baby sit the amp while it's on I have been letting the tubes cook while playing music through them. 
  
 I am exercising a fair amount of self control too when I say that I am sticking to the stock tubes for now.  It's not that I don't want to roll, it's just that I am forcing myself to enjoy what I have at the moment.  
  
 Having said that, here are all the tubes I have amassed in the short time I have owned the amp...
  
*Vacuum Tubes for Woo Audio WA6*
  
_*Rectifier Tubes*_
 Sophia Princess 274B 'Mesh Plate'
 Shuguang 274B
 Western Electric 422A (1950's grey plate)
 Emission Labs (EML) 274B 'Mesh Plate'
 United Electronics (USAF) 596
 2 x Brimar 5Z4G
 Mullard CV593
  
_*Driver Tubes*_
 2 x General Electric 6DN7
 2 x Sylvania 6DR7
 2 x General Electric 6FD7
 2 x Westinghouse 6FD7
 2 x General Electric 6F8G
  
 I'm still waiting on the adapters for the 6F8G's so those will not be able to be enjoyed until the local wizard here at HeadFi can find the time to make them.  And as I understand he is a very busy chap indeed.  But I am looking forward to trying his famous adapters.
  
 Who wants to chime in and be the first to tell me what to roll in for listening to jazz with the Audeze LCD2's?
  
 Let the rolling commence. 
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

> Let the rolling commence.


 
 Welcome on board. Have fun!  You have enough of an interesting selection to keep you busy for a while.  Keep in mind that many tubes need to break in along with the Amp. Some listeners like to get 50 hours on tubes prior to starting to make judgements.  Some tubes can require 200+ hours. 
  
 Pick one rectifier and try out the different combos of drivers and keep logs.  Or try one driver and swap out rectifiers!  
  
 All my GZ32s sound great out of the box and don't really need breaking in like some of the others.
  
 Enjoy


----------



## JoeDoe

New WA6SE owner checking in!
  
 After an incorrect Sophia seating last night, (don't check the shorts I was wearing last night...), I'm cooking along right now with the Alpha Primes and PS1000e.
  
 Still learning about this beast (never thought I'd have one of these on my desk!), and I'm wondering if it's unusual for the Sophia's mesh plates to not light up?
  

  
  
 Is that something that should concern? Sonically speaking, everything sounds fine, but then again, I got this thing secondhand so I don't know if it sounded/looked any different than before.
  
 PS - Any WA6 owners pairing theirs with the Mojo as a DAC?


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> New WA6SE owner checking in!
> 
> After an incorrect Sophia seating last night, (don't check the shorts I was wearing last night...), I'm cooking along right now with the Alpha Primes and PS1000e.
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations!
 The SP looks like its light up to me?


----------



## cs098

waxman said:


> Who wants to chime in and be the first to tell me what to roll in for listening to jazz with the Audeze LCD2's?


 
  The we 422a is arguably the best rectifier you can get, I got the replica version by psvane and even that sounded markedly better than the other rectifiers I have, which included the sophia electric 274b. 
  
 that being said I second that burn in takes alot of time, i bought my psvanes a month ago and now just recently been fully burned in. Some tubes may actually sound bad without the proper burn in.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

joedoe said:


> New WA6SE owner checking in!


 
 Welcome on Board!
  


cs098 said:


> The we 422a is arguably the best rectifier you can get, I got the replica version by psvane and even that sounded markedly better than the other rectifiers I have, which included the sophia electric 274b.
> 
> that being said I second that burn in takes alot of time, i bought my psvanes a month ago and now just recently been fully burned in. Some tubes may actually sound bad without the proper burn in.


 
  
 So very pleased to learn the psvane is working for you.  I am enjoying one of my $7.00US tubes today: RCA JAN CKR 5Z4 an ugly little all metal tube that gives me a sound I enjoy!
  
  
 Agreed.  In my experience the WE422A is my favorite sounding tube.  Second place can be a toss up between GZ34 metal and 53KU.  The LCD-X seem to like the 53KU while the Senns and AKG favor the metal.
  
 Here is a shot I shared recently:
  

  
 ._Edit: Pesky typo._


----------



## cs098

damn the 422a is so much better looking than the psvane replica, the psvane doesn't even look like it's light up when my wa6 is on. Sounds damn good though.
  
  
 What I really want however is a comparison between the psvane replica and the real thing.


----------



## Bitten by Bug

That is a side shot, sneaking a peek between the plates.  Sorry, do not have psvane to compare to WE422A.


----------



## Boogirl

Hi Forum..
  
  
 Can anyone recommend the ideal tubes for big bass such as for for dub reggae music. Equipment is WA6-6SE + Stock Rectifier + Sophia Princess + DAC 19, HE500s, K712s and 650s.
  
 I know buying LCD2s would probably be best option, but thought maybe could make real difference to bass with right tubes. 
  
 Any help welcome


----------



## NoobTube

Some time ago i bought a 6DE7 to 6SN7 adapter pair for my WA6 with Sophia Princess 274B upgrade. Today I was able to test it with the 6SN7 tubes for the first time. But with the 6SN7 tubes the music is nearly not audiable and there is a strong loudly humming. Also it's not possible to change the volume. Regardless of the volume knob position the music/humming is allways at the same volume level. I've tested different pairs 6SN7 tubes but the result was always the same. Any ideas?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

noobtube said:


> Some time ago i bought a 6DE7 to 6SN7 adapter pair for my WA6 with Sophia Princess 274B upgrade. Today I was able to test it with the 6SN7 tubes for the first time. But with the 6SN7 tubes the music is nearly not audiable and there is a strong loudly humming. Also it's not possible to change the volume. Regardless of the volume knob position the music/humming is allways at the same volume level. I've tested different pairs 6SN7 tubes but the result was always the same. Any ideas?


 
  
 Doesn't sound right. Can you post a pic or two?


----------



## joseph69

noobtube said:


> Some time ago i bought a 6DE7 to 6SN7 adapter pair for my WA6 with Sophia Princess 274B upgrade. Today I was able to test it with the 6SN7 tubes for the first time. But with the 6SN7 tubes the music is nearly not audiable and there is a strong loudly humming. Also it's not possible to change the volume. Regardless of the volume knob position the music/humming is allways at the same volume level. I've tested different pairs 6SN7 tubes but the result was always the same. Any ideas?


 
 Weir…I've never had this problem with my 6SN7's.


----------



## NoobTube

Meanwhile i've opened the adapter to check the wiring. Because of an missing wiring diagram i also took a look at the 6DE7 and 6SN7 datasheets for comparsion.
  
 Pin amp side (Connection 6DE7) -> (Connection 6SN7) Pin tube side
  
 Pin 1 (Plate 2) -> (Plate 2) - Pin 2
 Pin 2 (Grid 2) -> (Grid 2) - Pin 1
*Pin 3 (Grid 2) -> (Cathode 2) - Pin 3*
 Pin 4 (Heater) -> (Heater) - Pin 7
 Pin 5 (Heater) -> (Heater) - Pin 8
 Pin 6 (Plate 1) -> (Plate 1) - Pin 5
 Pin 7 (Grid 1) -> (Grid 1) - Pin 4
 Pin 8 (Cathode 1) -> (Cathode 1) - Pin 6
*Pin 9 (Cathode 2) -> (N/A) - NC*
  
 After this i took a look inside the amp and as far as I can see, pin 3 of the socket is not connected to anything. In case of the 6DE7 that seems ok because both, pin 2 and pin 3, are connected to the grid of section 2 inside the tube. But in case of the 6SN7 pin 3 is connected to the cathode of section 2.
  
 I don't know anything about tubes. But why should i soldering a wire inside the adapter that ends at an not connected pin at the amp socket? Could it be possible that pin 3 of the 6SN3 should have a connection with pin 9 at the amp side instead pin 3?
  
 Pin 1 (Plate 2) -> (Plate 2) - Pin 2
 Pin 2 (Grid 2) -> (Grid 2) - Pin 1
*Pin 3 (Grid 2) -> (N/A) - NC*
 Pin 4 (Heater) -> (Heater) - Pin 7
 Pin 5 (Heater) -> (Heater) - Pin 8
 Pin 6 (Plate 1) -> (Plate 1) - Pin 5
 Pin 7 (Grid 1) -> (Grid 1) - Pin 4
 Pin 8 (Cathode 1) -> (Cathode 1) - Pin 6
*Pin 9 (Cathode 2) -> (Cathode 2) - Pin 3*
  
 Maybe someone with working adapters could post an wiring chart of his adapters to confirm that.


----------



## joseph69

noobtube said:


> Meanwhile i've opened the adapter to check the wiring. Because of an missing wiring diagram i also took a look at the 6DE7 and 6SN7 datasheets for comparsion.
> 
> Pin amp side (Connection 6DE7) -> (Connection 6SN7) Pin tube side
> 
> ...


 
 I have Woo 6ED7>6SN7 adapters for years now and never had any issues with them…I wouldn't be going too nuts taking everything apart…don't you have another set of 6SN7 tubes to try in your amp? I'm no tube expert by far either, but it sure sounds like an isse with the tubes, not the amp/adapters.


----------



## NoobTube

I tried Tung Sol 6SN7GTB, Sylvania 6SN7 WGTA and Sylvania 6SN7 GT. Three pairs of different tubes but each time the same horrible result


----------



## joseph69

noobtube said:


> I tried Tung Sol 6SN7GTB, Sylvania 6SN7 WGTA and Sylvania 6SN7 GT. Three pairs of different tubes but each time the same horrible result


 
 Very strange?
 As I mentioned, I've never had any issues with the Woo adapters and any brand of 6SN7 tubes.


----------



## NoobTube

After three pairs of matched tubes I can't believe that the issue is because of defective or incompatible tubes. With the stock 6DE7 tubes (without adapter) there is no noticeable issue. So I dont think thats any problem with the amp itself.
  
 According to my understanding, the second triode could not work properly without connection of the cathode. As I mentioned, I'm no tube expert, but it seems logical to me thats something wrong with the adaptor


----------



## jermaink

In my experience, hum in my WA6 has correlated with using an imbalanced rectifier. I think some driver tubes cause this to be more noticeable than others.


----------



## NoobTube

Noticeable does not apply it to the point. In my case the hum is like a swarm bumble bees inside the headfone cups and the music is only audible like an live concert two miles away.


----------



## u2u2

noobtube said:


> Noticeable does not apply it to the point. In my case the hum is like a swarm bumble bees inside the headfone cups and the music is only audible like an live concert two miles away.


 

 I have fifeteen Woo adapters in my collection and they are used in a WA6 and WA22. So far zero issues with build quality and performance. My most heavily used are a 6DE7 to 6SN7 set. While I don't think Woo erred with your adapters there is a possibility. What I find interesting is a Woo rep has been on the thread and responded but there is no indication he got a response back. I figure, if I had a problem that I thought started with a Woo component, Woo would be my first point for assistance. In any event, the few problems I have had ended up being grounding issues or bad tubes. When I have trouble that I can't immediately ID I take my setup back to as basic as I can and work through the components until I find the one that introduced the issue. Usually takes very little time. When I ID a suspect component I work with the vendor of that item. So far I have found those that sell supplies to our small community are very helpful and I always get a happy resolution with no fuss. Hope you find your solution soon.


----------



## NoobTube

u2u2 said:


> What I find interesting is a Woo rep has been on the thread and responded but there is no indication he got a response back.


 
 That's because I'm a new member and the answer post with link to the picture is under moderation.
  
 But I posted the wiring scheme of my adapter and since there is no electronic inside the adapter this should be sufficient to say its all ok or not.


----------



## u2u2

noobtube said:


> That's because I'm a new member and the answer post with link to the picture is under moderation.
> 
> But I posted the wiring scheme of my adapter and since there is no electronic inside the adapter this should be sufficient to say its all ok or not.


 

 I don't really want to debate but Woo are fairly responsive to their email if you give them a chance.
  
 I took a few moments to pull one of my 6DE7 to 6SN7 apart.
  
 All pin connections are populated with there being a jumper between 2 and 3 on the PCB. See picture.
  
 From 6SN7 side to PCB pin connections are:
  
 Pin 8 to pin 5 PCB
 Pin 7 to pin 4 PCB
 Pin 6 to pin 8 PCB
 Pin 5 to pin 6 PCB
 Pin 4 to pin 7 PCB
 Pin 3 to pin 9 PCB
 Pin 2 to pin 1 PCB
 Pin 1 to pin 2 PCB
  
 This was a visual check, not continuity. Things are tight in the adapter but I think the visual will be correct.
  
 The PCB numbers are as marked on the Woo PCB.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## NoobTube

*Thank you so much!*
  
 This confirmed my assumption.
  
 Quote:


noobtube said:


> I don't know anything about tubes. But why should i soldering a wire inside the adapter that ends at an not connected pin at the amp socket? *Could it be possible that pin 3 of the 6SN3 should have a connection with pin 9 at the amp side instead pin 3?*


 
  


u2u2 said:


> From 6SN7 side to PCB pin connections are:
> Pin 8 to pin 5 PCB
> Pin 7 to pin 4 PCB
> Pin 6 to pin 8 PCB
> ...


 
  
 The bridge between pin 2 and 3 on the PCB is also missing on my adapters.
  
 Edit: You made my day. I removed the wire from tube pin 3 to pin 3 PCB and soldered a new one from pin 3 to pin 9 instead. Hum has completely disappeared and it just sounds amazing. Again, thank you so much.
  
 Edit 2 - Pictures added:
  
  
 PCB pin 9 is not connected
  

  
  
  
 PCB pin 3 is connected with tube pin 3
  

  
  
  
 With new wire from PCB pin 9 to tube pin 3 - problem solved


----------



## u2u2

noobtube said:


> The bridge between pin 2 and 3 on the PCB is also missing on my adapters.
> 
> Edit: You made my day. I removed the wire from tube pin 3 to pin 3 PCB and soldered a new one from pin 3 to pin 9 instead. Hum has completely disappeared and it just sounds amazing. Again, thank you so much.
> 
> ...


 

 Very pleased that it worked out for you. Your success makes it time well spent. I might open up a couple of my other 6DE7 adapters to see if one of the other tube variants is wired the way yours was. Enjoy rolling your 6SN7 variants.They will really bring out the full potential of your amp.


----------



## jermaink

I'm wondering if people have experience with both the 6FD7 and the 6NS7 in their system. I've always quite liked my 6FD7's however I've good things about the 6NS7, but as of yet have not attempted to get adapters and tubes. I'd love to hear people's opinions.


----------



## westermac

jermaink said:


> I'm wondering if people have experience with both the 6FD7 and the 6NS7 in their system. I've always quite liked my 6FD7's however I've good things about the 6NS7, but as of yet have not attempted to get adapters and tubes. I'd love to hear people's opinions.


 

 +1 

 I would be curious about this as well; I greatly enjoy my 6FD7's (as well as some fat bottle 6EW7's) and actually am sitting on a pair of brown base 6SN7WGTA which I don't have adapters for (but have been wondering whether they would be worth the small investment).
  
 On a separate note, @jermaink I see you have the K812 as your avatar; do you have any experience pairing it with the WA6? Would be very interested in any one else's input as well (currently I greatly enjoy the HD600).


----------



## jermaink

That's my current setup (AKG K812 and a WA6). I do like it quite a lot, however I've got very limited experience with other amps and headphones so I don't quite have the knowledge base to make a fair comparison!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jermaink said:


> That's my current setup (AKG K812 and a WA6). I do like it quite a lot, however I've got very limited experience with other amps and headphones so I don't quite have the knowledge base to make a fair comparison!


 
  
 A great pairing. We would love to see a pic or two.


----------



## jermaink

Has anyone moved from a WA6 to a WA6 SE? Can anyone comment whether both amps are similarly affected by rectifier/driver tube combos? I've got a Cossor 5U4G & Sylvania 6FD7 combination with a WA6 and am wondering how it would sound on a WA6 SE.


----------



## Amictus

I am pretty much bed-ridden at the moment, and have had the WA6-SE hooked up to my Naim Uniti 2 so that when I can't sleep I can listen to some quality notes. The combination is making the HE-500 sing nicely. Nocturnal bliss.


----------



## jermaink

Hey. Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction regarding replacement umbilical cords for my WA6 SE. Thanks!


----------



## Ralf Hutter

jermaink said:


> Hey. Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction regarding replacement umbilical cords for my WA6 SE. Thanks!




Have you contacted Woo Audio?


----------



## jermaink

I messaged the local main retailer but it's been too soon for them to reply (weekend).


----------



## LoganRoss

*TUBE SUGGESTIONS FOR RHYTHM FOCUSED CRITICAL LISTENER*​  
 Hi,
 I am a newer WA6SE owner. I love music, and I am particularly drawn to the rhythm section of songs (and have been to my entire life).  This crosses genre boundaries: Jazz, Classical, Country, R&B, Hip-Hop, etc.  To be clear, I am not talking about bass for bass' sake, or being obsessed with the "beat" of music.  Cello, Bass, Drums, and even voices, all have a lower frequency component.  If a system can't reach low enough or under emphasizes the lower spectrum too much, I lose a bit of the enjoyment I seek.
  
 I absolutely adore my WA6SE and its a great match for my Audeze LCD 2.  The one area where I am struggling a bit, is in the lower frequencies (as described above).  In particular (20-50hz).  I know that you cannot hear 10hz, and that below 80 hertz, you typically can't localize the sound, but it is there and its absence impacts my listening.  According to the Ken Rockwell Review, there is a steep frequency response drop on the WA6SE starting at about 50hz and moving down to 15hz.  This mirrors my own experience.  You can experiment with your system using the following test: http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencychecklow.php
  
 For comparison sake, I also have an Audeze Deckard and a Chord Mojo. Neither exhibits this same characteristic with the same source, music and headphones. In the WA6SE, I am currently using the upgraded Sophia Rectifier and the stock driver tubes. 
  
*Q: Is there a tube combination that mitigates the lower frequency response drop off, without sacrificing the quality of the sound across the remainder of spectrum?*
  
 Thank you!


----------



## Ralf Hutter

loganross said:


> *TUBE SUGGESTIONS FOR RHYTHM FOCUSED CRITICAL LISTENER*​
> *Q: Is there a tube combination that mitigates the lower frequency response drop off, without sacrificing the quality of the sound across the remainder of spectrum?*
> 
> Thank you!




6FD7's have the most bass of all the various driver tubes I've tried (6DE7, 6EW7, 6DR7, 6FD7). A bit too much for me, personally. Am using AKG K712's. Best sounding/balanced driver tube for me is 6EW7.


----------



## joseph69

ralf hutter said:


> 6FD7's have the most bass of all the various driver tubes I've tried (6DE7, 6EW7, 6DR7, 6FD7). A bit too much for me, personally. Am using AKG K712's. Best sounding/balanced driver tube for me is 6EW7.


 
 The 6FD7 (Big Bottles) do have nice tight bass which can be purchased through Woo, otherwise they can be hard to find.
 The 6GL7/6EM7's (adapters needed) also have a very heavy overall bass presence IMO/IME, which were not to my liking, but @LoganRoss may.


----------



## davehg

Even though I have a listing up, I am still a bit on the fence about selling my WA 6SE. It is a great sounding amp with single ended sources.
  
 I purchased a WA22 about two months ago to take advantage of my balanced Sony HAP1-ZES digital player. The reviews of the Sony player all said that using an amp with balanced inputs was essential for maximizing the quality of that player. After a month of listening, I agree that the WA22 is a better pairing than the 6SE for balanced sources.
  
 When I compared the balanced (RCA) inputs using the same player, the WA22 had more defined detail (especially in the bass) and was more dynamic than the 6SE. This came at the cost of a slight loss in volume - loud on the SE6 is at the 11 o'clock position, while the same volume on the WA22 is at the 1-2 o'clock position. But there was less noise and no hum with the WA22. The 6SE is more lush and warm sounding in comparison.
  
 But comparing only single ended inputs, I'd say is either a tie or a slight nod to the 6SE, which sounds a little more lush and musical, whereas the WA22 is a tad brighter. This is highly tube dependent, and the WA22 seems way more sensitive to tube rolling than the 6SE. I'm not convinced I've found the right tube pairing yet with the WA22.
  
 I compared unbalanced outputs on both amps using only the Sony - I've not yet done a straight comparison using my vinyl setup (a VPI Prime table with an Ortofon 2M black. I'd guess they would be similar.
  
 While I could sell the 6SE, one option is to keep it and run only my vinyl setup into it, and reserve the WA22 for balanced digital. They share the same rectifier, so tube rolling would be fun for both amps.
  
 Another option is to upgrade my phono stage to one with a balanced output, and take advantage of the WA22's better treatment of balanced sources.
  
 I suppose a third option would be to chuck both the WA22 and 6SE and find a used WA5, but I am a bit put off by the very high prices for the 300B tubes, and the WA5 is a good jump up in price. That's an option for another day and another dollar.
  
 What would you do? Money is not the main priority, but I'd like to recapture some of the cost of my recent turntable upgrade.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hello WA6-ers! Once upon a time WA6SE owner checking in, offering a question to the panel:

 Anyone out there lay ears on an Icon HP8 mkII? That's my current amp and I'm curious to know how they compare. If anyone has experience with both, please chime in!


----------



## JoeDoe

Alrighty then, new line of questioning for you tube junkies: anyone have experience with this 5Z4?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272412949928 

Been doing quite a bit of reading in this thread, and I've got a couple inexpensive rectifiers en route. Was considering pulling the trigger on this guy just for fun.


----------



## MIKELAP

joedoe said:


> Alrighty then, new line of questioning for you tube junkies: anyone have experience with this 5Z4?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272412949928
> 
> Been doing quite a bit of reading in this thread, and I've got a couple inexpensive rectifiers en route. Was considering pulling the trigger on this guy just for fun.


 
 I have this 5Z4 with the steel cover and from what i can remember when i first put in the amp it ran very hot i could smell burning paint contacted Woo and they say it was ok..Dont remember how it sounded


----------



## jermaink

I was gonna ask if people have had experience with the UK 5Y3GT's/U50 tubes.


----------



## Geekinside

Hi,
 Anybody here with a WA6-SE and an Audeze LCD-2F? I'm currently hesitating between this amp and a Lyr 2. If somebody tried both, your comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

amictus said:


> I am pretty much bed-ridden at the moment, and have had the WA6-SE hooked up to my Naim Uniti 2 so that when I can't sleep I can listen to some quality notes. The combination is making the HE-500 sing nicely. Nocturnal bliss.


 
  
 Very nice setup and collection of headphones.


----------



## davehg

geekinside said:


> Hi,
> Anybody here with a WA6-SE and an Audeze LCD-2F? I'm currently hesitating between this amp and a Lyr 2. If somebody tried both, your comments would be greatly appreciated!


 
  
 I've run the WA6 SE with the LCD3 (with fazors), and I listed to the Lyr when I was originally shopping.  I know the LCD 3 has a different tonal quality than the LCD2, so assess accordingly.
  
 Both were very musical, but the 6SE had more body to vocals and instruments - albeit you had to use an upgraded rectifier tube like the Sophia Princess or even the cheaper Brimar tube to achieve full performance. 6Se had plenty of gain with this headphone - full volume for me was at about 11 o'clock position. Depending on tubes, bass was solid to great, and highs were rich (no brightness here).
  
 The Lyr did a much better job than many hybrids in driving the 3s. It's got loads of power and gain was never an issue during my listening session. I didn't get to tube roll, and it sported OEM tubes, but I suspected you could change the tone with NOS tubes. I loved the bass, but I couldn't get beyond a feeling of slight glare on the top end. Not sure if that was the LCD3 interaction or native to hybrid tube designs. I initially though it to be "clean" but have since changed my mind that it is a tonal artifact of hybrid designs.
  
 For my tastes, I'd rather do a pure Class A design like a Burson if I am going to use transistors, but I usually prefer tubes overall because the tone and character of instruments sounds more "real" than a hybrid design and with the Woo, good recordings seemed more musical. The Lyr added sweetness, but not quite the full "body", if that makes sense. On bad recordings, the Lyr was too much energy, whereas the Woo softened the impact of the sizzle on the top end.
  
 But on good recordings, I'd say the top end of the Lyr was more extended generally.
  
 The Woo was far and away the better aesthetic choice - it just looks cool, especially with a Sophia Princess glowing atop it.
  
 My source was full res/high res computer digital - I now have a high end vinyl rig which I like even more.
  
 I ended up with the 6SE and have been happy. Recently I acquired the WA22 and I prefer the sound of it on my digital source using balanced outputs, but I prefer the sound of the 6SE using single ended outputs for my digital source. I've got my 6SE currently for sale (see my head-fiad) but I am tempted to try out Woo's higher end WA5, which frpm reports seems to blend the 6SE's sweeter overall tone with the WA22's faster sound.
  
 If you really like transistors, I'd take a listen to the Burson. I also enjoyed the Ayre Codex, but I don't need another DAC.


----------



## Geekinside

Thank's for your comment!
  
 I prefer tubes too but I am hesitating at buying the WA6-SE because if I'd need support, I'd have to ship it back to the USA (I live in Switerland). Plus for the price of the Woo I could have the Lyr 2 and the Multibit DAC (currently have a Wolfson WM8740 LD DAC1). It's a shame Woo doesn't have a nice DAC to couple with the amp.
  
 Well, I have til Christmas to decide so I'll read a lot here...


----------



## kpfeifle

geekinside said:


> Thank's for your comment!
> 
> I prefer tubes too but I am hesitating at buying the WA6-SE because if I'd need support, I'd have to ship it back to the USA (I live in Switerland).




When I purchased mine, this was my thought as well. I live on Long Island and it's an easy drive into Brooklyn if I need to get it repaired. It's been 7 years and it's still working perfectly! The amp is built like a tank.


----------



## joseph69

kpfeifle said:


> When I purchased mine, this was my thought as well. I live on Long Island and it's an easy drive into Brooklyn if I need to get it repaired. It's been 7 years and it's still working perfectly! The amp is built like a tank.


 
 L.I.C. Queens…even closer for you.


----------



## u2u2

geekinside said:


> Thank's for your comment!
> 
> I prefer tubes too but I am hesitating at buying the WA6-SE because if I'd need support, I'd have to ship it back to the USA (I live in Switerland). Plus for the price of the Woo I could have the Lyr 2 and the Multibit DAC (currently have a Wolfson WM8740 LD DAC1). It's a shame Woo doesn't have a nice DAC to couple with the amp.
> 
> Well, I have til Christmas to decide so I'll read a lot here...


 

 I bought a WA6 and then a WA22 in part because they are solidly built with very little in them to go wrong. Shipping them back to Woo for service would be a pain but the odds of needing that are remote to the extreme. Reports of break down or poor performance are few and very far between. Often those having issues have done mods, bought a used amp with a shaky pedigree, or used components outside of those recommended.
  
 Woo has the WDS-1 DAC that pairs nicely with their amps. I have one that runs my WA22 on the balanced output and my WA6 on RCA.
  
 If I were to caution a person considering a Woo amp the caution would be over what you might spend on tube rolling and expanding your music and headphone inventory.  Their amps are a blast and I have worked mine so long and hard I now consider them to be the most reliable electronic devices I have owned.
  
 The various Woo threads and tube rolling threads provide unprecedented insight into a niche product line. Have fun making your decision!


----------



## JoeDoe

Thought I'd share a few impressions of my new (to me) WA6SE compared to my Icon Audio HP8 MkII SE. The associated gear I used was a MacBook Pro running JRMC21, an EE Minimax+ with RTC 12AU7A, Grado PS1000s, and MrSpeakers Alpha Primes. 
  
*Specs on amps:*
  
 WA6SE: K-works modded with upgraded caps and improved signal wire. Using Cryo'd Jellyfish power cable, Fat Bottle drivers, and Cryo'd Shuguang 274b rectifier. 
  
 HP8 MkII SE: Factory-installed Jensen caps. Using Cryo'd Jellyfish power cable, Sylvania 6SN7WGTs, and triple-mica Sylvania 12AX7.
  
  
*Dat Bass*: Biggest difference between the two was here. The Woo just goes lower and harder. While both amps only get to around 9 or 10 o'clock with my PS1000s (and 11 o'clock with my Alpha Primes), I feel like the Woo has a much stronger grip on the low end. Is beefier, more controlled, and more extended. The Icon is no slouch, but going back and forth let on to some obvious difference. Honestly, the low end is probably where these two differed the most, and in addition to soundstage, what lead to the Woo being the keeper.
  
*Mids*: Very comparable. The Icon's midrange might be a hair more lush, a la old school British tube sound, but the Woo has the slight edge in clarity. Once again I feel like the extra juice behind the Woo helps to de-congest the midrange a little, which is great for a lot of the jazz/fusion that I enjoy.
  
*Treble*: Once again, neck and neck. Both extend very well and don't lose a step in detail retrieval. The Icon is a bit more laid back, in nature, while the Woo is more honest. (Notice I didn't say forward.) I think the Icon may like pair  better with AKG or upper-end Sennheiser sound, while the Woo may play better with Audeze's.
  
*Soundstage/Separation*: The Woo is the winner here. Things are much more spread out, especially with regards to depth. Not to sound like a snob, but things are much more 3D with the American. The Icon is solid in his own way, but the Woo's just more convincing.
  
  
 Bear in mind, each amp uses different tubes, in different ways, so I guess there's no way to offer a completely honest comparison, but these are my findings. Obviously, tube-rolling and messing around with things like power cables and internal upgrades can tweak the sound of these guys, but even after a few different tubes on each, my findings remained largely unchanged.


----------



## bmacir

Hello everybody,
 new member here and I need help!
  
 Tonight I noticed that the right channel of my Woo Audio WA6 is no longer working. This is what I tried:
 I switched the tubes. 
 I switched cables. 
 I switched headphones.
  
 Is there any other easy fix I can try?


----------



## joseph69

bmacir said:


> Hello everybody,
> new member here and I need help!
> 
> Tonight I noticed that the right channel of my Woo Audio WA6 is no longer working. This is what I tried:
> ...


 
 Did you check the R output of your DAC?


----------



## bmacir

Yup but it didn't work


----------



## bmacir

bmacir said:


> Hello everybody,
> new member here and I need help!
> 
> Tonight I noticed that the right channel of my Woo Audio WA6 is no longer working. This is what I tried:
> ...


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Did you check the R output of your DAC?


 
  


bmacir said:


> Hello everybody,
> new member here and I need help!
> 
> Tonight I noticed that the right channel of my Woo Audio WA6 is no longer working. This is what I tried:
> ...


 
  
  


joseph69 said:


> Did you check the R output of your DAC?


 
  
  


bmacir said:


> Yup but it didn't work


 

 Any other suggestions?
  
 I also noted that when I unplug the left channel leaving the right channel plugged in,  the right side of headphone is mute, while I still hear a very muffled sound coming from the left side of the headphone.
 When both are plugged in right side is mute and I hear music only from the left side.
 The same happens if I invert the left/right plugs that go to the WA6 R/L outputs. 
 How is this possible?


----------



## kpfeifle

Have you tried a second set of headphone? I guess it's possible they could have been damaged. If they are fine, I would suggest that you send all this in a detailed email to woo audio and see what they say.


----------



## joseph69

kpfeifle said:


> Have you tried a second set of headphone? I guess it's possible they could have been damaged. If they are fine, I would suggest that you send all this in a detailed email to woo audio and see what they say.


 

 I believe @bmacir already tried a different HP's, so I think your suggestion is the best thing to do at this point.


----------



## bmacir

joseph69 said:


> I believe @bmacir already tried a different HP's, so I think your suggestion is the best thing to do at this point.




Unbelievable, the only thing I hadn't changed was the jack adapter! 
I didn't have my HP's with me as I lent them to a friend and was using the amp with some cheap HP's. The amp didn't work and I panicked!
After a two days worry, it came to my mind that one the one thing I didn't try was the 3.5mm to 6.35mm jack plug adapter!

Oh well...lesson learned...

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## joseph69

bmacir said:


> Unbelievable, the only thing I hadn't changed was the jack adapter!
> I didn't have my HP's with me as I lent them to a friend and was using the amp with some cheap HP's. The amp didn't work and I panicked!
> After a two days worry, it came to my mind that one the one thing I didn't try was the 3.5mm to 6.35mm jack plug adapter!
> 
> ...


 
 Should have mentioned you were using an adapter.
You need to use a good 1/8" to 1/4" adapter…a lot of them are junk.
 Good to hear that you resolved the issue and it was a simple fix.


----------



## bmacir

joseph69 said:


> Should have mentioned you were using an adapter.
> You need to use a good 1/8" to 1/4" adapter…a lot of them are junk.
> Good to hear that you resolved the issue and it was a simple fix.



Yes, I should've mentioned it! I just don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## joseph69

bmacir said:


> Yes, I should've mentioned it! I just don't know what I was thinking.


 
 It's all good…most of the time I don't know what I was thinking either.


----------



## bblegram

Hello
I have a WA6-SE and a Headphone Audeze LCD-3, last version 110ohms. I am using rectifier tubes USAF 596 and drivers tubes 6gl7, 6fd7 and 6rd7. My question is in which output (High or Low) is more technically correct to my LCD-3 (110ohms). 110 ohms is considered high or low impedance?
Thank you


----------



## sarora

bblegram said:


> [COLOR=454545]Hello[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=454545]I have a WA6-SE and a Headphone Audeze LCD-3, last version 110ohms. I am using rectifier tubes USAF 596 and drivers tubes 6gl7, 6fd7 and 6rd7. My question is in which output (High or Low) is more technically correct to my LCD-3 (110ohms). 110 ohms is considered high or low impedance?[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=454545]Thank you[/COLOR]




You can use either. Measured impedance at the source for low on the WA6SE is 15 Ohm and the high impedance is 50 Ohm. Your headphones are pretty efficient at 104db/mW so you shouldn't have an issue with either jack. See which one is quieter and allows you good volume control.


----------



## micheleporfido7

Hi everybody, i have a WA6 with an Emission labs 5u4g and two Westinghouse, what kind of tube you think are the best for my wa6 and grado rs2e? thank you. You probably know how to see if a tube is dead, if you know tell me please.


----------



## LoganRoss

Hi tube experts.
I am looking to upgrade tubes on my WA6-SE. The NOS tube I have identified, has a customs paper stamp on the glass. Do I try to remove this, or leave it on. Is it dangerous to leave it on?


----------



## MIKELAP

loganross said:


> Hi tube experts.
> I am looking to upgrade tubes on my WA6-SE. The NOS tube I have identified, has a customs paper stamp on the glass. Do I try to remove this, or leave it on. Is it dangerous to leave it on?


 
 i wouldnt its part of its charm


----------



## LoganRoss

mikelap said:


> i wouldnt its part of its charm


 
  
 I guess that makes sense.  On the other hand, I like shiny things


----------



## MIKELAP

loganross said:


> mikelap said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldnt its part of its charm
> ...


 
 A picture would be nice


----------



## LoganRoss

It arrives tomorrow. I will snap a pic.


----------



## joseph69

Does anyone_ very lightly lube_ their tube pins with oil so their easier to install/remove, or is this not a good idea?


----------



## MIKELAP

joseph69 said:


> Does anyone_ very lightly lube_ their tube pins with oil so their easier to install/remove, or is this not a good idea?


 
 When i get new tubes in i always clean the pins with a fine sandpaper spray a bit of contact cleaner on wipe excess off that's all .


----------



## joseph69

mikelap said:


> When i get new tubes in i always clean the pins with a fine sandpaper spray a bit of contact cleaner on wipe excess off that's all .


 
 I do the same, but I'm thinking I'm going to put the _slightest_ coat of Super Lube oil on the pins, but I just don't know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thank for the reply, Mike.


----------



## MIKELAP

joseph69 said:


> mikelap said:
> 
> 
> > When i get new tubes in i always clean the pins with a fine sandpaper spray a bit of contact cleaner on wipe excess off that's all .
> ...


 
 You know Joseph when question like that start popping in my brain that means im getting bored my remedy is i buy more tubes lol


----------



## joseph69

mikelap said:


> You know Joseph when question like that start popping in my brain that means im getting bored my remedy is i buy more tubes lol


 
 LOL!
 I'm pretty much tubed out (for me) and decided that I'm not going to put any oil on the pins being I have to question myself about it.


----------



## Lavakugel

geekinside said:


> Thank's for your comment!
> 
> I prefer tubes too but I am hesitating at buying the WA6-SE because if I'd need support, I'd have to ship it back to the USA (I live in Switerland). Plus for the price of the Woo I could have the Lyr 2 and the Multibit DAC (currently have a Wolfson WM8740 LD DAC1). It's a shame Woo doesn't have a nice DAC to couple with the amp.
> 
> Well, I have til Christmas to decide so I'll read a lot here...


 
 Hi 
  
 I also live in Switzerland. Maybe share the shipping costs


----------



## Lavakugel

kpfeifle said:


> When I purchased mine, this was my thought as well. I live on Long Island and it's an easy drive into Brooklyn if I need to get it repaired. It's been 7 years and it's still working perfectly! The amp is built like a tank.


 
 Hi Pfeifle
  
 How is the woo wa-6se sounding with your Grado Gh-1s?


----------



## kpfeifle

lavakugel said:


> Hi Pfeifle
> 
> How is the woo wa-6se sounding with your Grado Gh-1s?




Pretty darn good!


----------



## JoeDoe

Can any of you 6 owners advise me on either how to improve some of the stock internal's or send it off to have someone do a version of the maxx mod?


----------



## maheeinfy

If anyone purchased a WA6 recently, can you post a pic of the headphone jack on the amp
Would like to know if it matches what is shown on Woo website


----------



## joseph69

maheeinfy said:


> If anyone purchased a WA6 recently, can you post a pic of the headphone jack on the amp
> Would like to know if it matches what is shown on Woo website


 
  
 Post a photo of yours as well.
 Here is a photo of my WA6 which I purchased in 2014 shown with the HP output flush mounted.
 Don't quote me on this, but I believe the earlier WA6 headphone output was recessed. Is yours recessed which is why you're asking? If so, did you buy it new/used and what year is it from.


----------



## JoeDoe

joseph69 said:


> Post a photo of yours as well.
> Here is a photo of my WA6 which I purchased in 2014 shown with the HP output flush mounted.
> Don't quote me on this, but I believe the earlier WA6 headphone output was recessed. Is yours recessed which is why you're asking? If so, did you buy it new/used and what year is it from.


 
 No picture...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

maheeinfy said:


> If anyone purchased a WA6 recently, can you post a pic of the headphone jack on the amp
> Would like to know if it matches what is shown on Woo website


 
  
 Picture is old on the site. We are working on new website. We often improve designs without notice. Here's a current pic.


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> No picture...


 
 Thanks, that would help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hifiguy528 said:


> Picture is old on the site. We are working on new website. We often improve designs without notice. Here's a current pic.


 
 How old?
  
 Here is mine.\ with the flush mounted HP output.


----------



## JoeDoe

Mine (a few years older)


----------



## joseph69

joedoe said:


> Mine (a few years older)


 
 Yeah, it has the recessed HP output.


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there Woo owners, I've got a matched pair of NOS JAN Sylvania 6SN7WGT's with 6SN7 to 6DE7 adapters up for sale if any of you blokes is interested. They sound great, and certainly open up the possibilities for tube-rolling, they just don't get used much over here!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/829705/nos-pair-of-sylvania-gold-brand-6sn7wgt-with-6sn7-to-6de7-adapters


----------



## SvSig

I have been doing a bit of tube rolling on my WA6, and recently I discovered that there exists an adapter from 12AU7/ECC82 to 6DE7. I have quite a few 12AU7/ECC82 tubes for another amplifier. Can I use these tubes on my WA6? Has anybody tried this?
  
 Regards,
 Sveinung


----------



## joseph69

svsig said:


> I have been doing a bit of tube rolling on my WA6, and recently I discovered that there exists an adapter from 12AU7/ECC82 to 6DE7. I have quite a few 12AU7/ECC82 tubes for another amplifier. Can I use these tubes on my WA6? Has anybody tried this?
> 
> Regards,
> Sveinung


 
  
 It's not listed (HERE) on the Woo Tube Chart so I wouldn't recommend it.
 I also don't remember anyone ever mentioning using them.


----------



## SvSig

Ok, thanks! The only information I have found about the adapter is at eBay, so it is probably not worth trying.


----------



## joseph69

svsig said:


> Ok, thanks! The only information I have found about the adapter is at eBay, so it is probably not worth trying.


 
 Your welcome.
 No, not worth damaging your WA6 at all.


----------



## cheeseeater

punit said:


> IMHO - The SE 6SN7 is a good tube but overpriced (just like the S Princess). For equal or cheaper price there are quite a few better 6SN7's available. RCA red base 5692's are one & few others are ;
> 
> Ken Rad VT231 6SN7GT Black Glass
> 
> ...



I bought a WA22 recently and have developed a taste for the 6F8G. So far I have only tried the National Union and the Raytheon, but I have Sylvania on the way. I've had issues with delicacy though. Have you found that any of them are more prone to damage than the others. I think I have a faulty adaptor. It seems the external wire of one of them may have a break in it causing an arc. I think I've ruined three National Union this way. They still sound good, (they still sound great!) but are noisy during silence. I don't know for a fact that the adaptor is bad. So I'm wondering whether you or anyone else had had issues of delicacy.


----------



## joseph69

cheeseeater said:


> I bought a WA22 recently and have developed a taste for the 6F8G. So far I have only tried the National Union and the Raytheon, but I have Sylvania on the way. I've had issues with delicacy though. Have you found that any of them are more prone to damage than the others. I think I have a faulty adaptor. It seems the external wire of one of them may have a break in it causing an arc. I think I've ruined three National Union this way. They still sound good, (they still sound great!) but are noisy during silence. I don't know for a fact that the adaptor is bad. So I'm wondering whether you or anyone else had had issues of delicacy.


 
 Do all of your 6F8G make noise during silence?
 I'm asking because I had issue with some noisy NU 6F8G tubes but finally got a pair which are dead silent. I think there were a few others experiencing this issue with the NU.
 Also, if you feel there is a break in one of your adapter leads, switch them so you'll know.
@2359glenn makes excellent 6DE7>6F8G adapters.


----------



## cheeseeater

joseph69 said:


> Do all of your 6F8G make noise during silence?
> I'm asking because I had issue with some noisy NU 6F8G tubes but finally got a pair which are dead silent. I think there were a few others experiencing this issue with the NU.
> Also, if you feel there is a break in one of your adapter leads, switch them so you'll know.
> @2359glenn
> makes excellent 6DE7>6F8G adapters.


 
I happen to have just today received another adaptor today in the mail. I ordered it a month and a half ago. I expected it to be cheaply made and am surprised it seems quite substantial. I immediately tried them and the noisy tube is silent again. Seems to be an issue with the adaptor. I know there was arcing. I heard it from other room through my headphones 35ft away. My National Union have all been silent except for the issue with the adaptor. I'm listening right now with the new adaptor and they are beautiful. Glad I didn't ruin them. I liked them so much I ordered four more pair.


----------



## joseph69

cheeseeater said:


> I happen to have just today received another adaptor today in the mail. I ordered it a month and a half ago. I expected it to be cheaply made and am surprised it seems quite substantial. I immediately tried them and the noisy tube is silent again. Seems to be an issue with the adaptor. I know there was arcing. I heard it from other room through my headphones 35ft away. My National Union have all been silent except for the issue with the adaptor. I'm listening right now with the new adaptor and they are beautiful. Glad I didn't ruin them. I liked them so much I ordered four more pair.


 
 Arcing? From 35' away…you mean thunder/lightening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Glad to hear your tubes are good and you've solved the issue, enjoy!


----------



## cheeseeater

joseph69 said:


> Arcing? From 35' away…you mean thunder/lightening!
> Glad to hear your tubes are good and you've solved the issue, enjoy!



By the way. I wanted to get mine before I said anything to anyone. I bought 6 pair National Union 6F8G on eBay. From "Radioretail." I was hesitant to do an international purchase (Lithuania) but the tubes are great and the service and communication have been great. I trust this seller. I don't know how many he has left though.


----------



## cheeseeater

I'm saying this because I now have enough driver tubes for WA22 to last me till I'm 140 years old. Even if I live that long, my ear drums will be toast.


----------



## punit

cheeseeater said:


> So I'm wondering whether you or anyone else had had issues of delicacy.


 
 No, never had any issues with 6F8G's that i tried. I was using adapters made by Glenn..


----------



## watchdog507

I've posted on another thread but this one seems to be more active.
  
 Here is the post:
  
 There so much information out there that I'm having a hard time getting the specifics of what I'm looking for.  I have a WA6 and a Marantz  HD-DAC1 that I'm using as a source with Kimber RCA's with WBT connectors.  The Headphones are HE X and Audeze EL-8's.  I'm using a Sophia 274B and NOS GE 6FD7's. My problem is that the lower and mid frequencies are spectacular with a lovely sonic signature however the highs are missing a lot of detail.  I know that by doing an A-B between the Marantz AMP/DAC during the same song.  Is there a recommendation for driver tubes that will give me more highs and more high resolution while maintaining the low and mid's?
  
 Thanks in advance,
  
 Bob


----------



## joseph69

watchdog507 said:


> I've posted on another thread but this one seems to be more active.
> 
> Here is the post:
> 
> ...


 
 I agree that the SP 274B has a rich sounding mid-range, and I do like it occasionally, but
 you might want to replace it with a Brimar 5Z4G from Langrex Tubes (14th tube down). I would let it burn-in and have a listen before changing the 6FD7 tubes.


----------



## watchdog507

Thanks for the advice. I've ordered Brimar 5Z4G and a few new driver/power tubes from Langrex expedited so I hope to see them soon


----------



## joseph69

watchdog507 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I've ordered Brimar 5Z4G and a few new driver/power tubes from Langrex expedited so I hope to see them soon


 
 You're welcome.
 Enjoy them!


----------



## Stegosaurus

Hi everyone. I just received a pair of Philco 6fd7 fatty driver tubes for my 6SE. At the top end of the gain I hear a noise like a FM radio dial being turned. Snow I guess is the correct term. I haven't heard this noise from my other 6FD7 tubes. Other than the noise they seem to perform nicely. Similar to my RCA's I would say. Any Ideas as to why there is this annoying noise? Are they Bad? I didn't pay much for them so no loss if they were a couple of duds.


----------



## watchdog507

joseph69 said:


> I agree that the SP 274B has a rich sounding mid-range, and I do like it occasionally, but
> you might want to replace it with a Brimar 5Z4G from Langrex Tubes (14th tube down). I would let it burn-in and have a listen before changing the 6FD7 tubes.


 
 I've started using the Hifiman Edition X's exclusively.  The presentation is much richer than the EL-8's. For my WA6,  I received the Brimar 5Z4G and I think that it's equal to the Sophia Princess 274B for a fraction of the price.  I've installed 6SN7's from Langrex also. I have 6F8G's coming in the next week for some tube rolling fun. My bass and Midrange are great with a good soundstage and punch.  However, the treble and resolution and decay are still missing in the A/B between the HD-DAC1.  I just hear layers of more music in the SS amp/dac.  The interconnect is a quality Kimber Silver Streak so I think that maybe the dac isn't delivering the same quality of signal at fixed RCA outputs.  I don't have another DAC to do A/B on.  Any ideas?


----------



## joseph69

watchdog507 said:


> I've started using the Hifiman Edition X's exclusively.  The presentation is much richer than the EL-8's. For my WA6,  I received the Brimar 5Z4G and I think that it's equal to the Sophia Princess 274B for a fraction of the price.  I've installed 6SN7's from Langrex also. I have 6F8G's coming in the next week for some tube rolling fun. My bass and Midrange are great with a good soundstage and punch.  However, the treble and resolution and decay are still missing in the A/B between the HD-DAC1.  I just hear layers of more music in the SS amp/dac.  The interconnect is a quality Kimber Silver Streak so I think that maybe the dac isn't delivering the same quality of signal at fixed RCA outputs.  I don't have another DAC to do A/B on.  Any ideas?


 
 Yes, wait until you burn-in the Brimar and receive the 6F8G's before doing anything.
 After that, if you feel you need another DAC you could buy my PWD-ll w/Bridge-ll.


----------



## Andrew Rieger

So I'm about to pull the trigger on the WA6-SE but I was wondering if there is anything else in this price range that beats it. Is this amp still king of the low $1K tube amp market?


----------



## watchdog507

andrew rieger said:


> So I'm about to pull the trigger on the WA6-SE but I was wondering if there is anything else in this price range that beats it. Is this amp still king of the low $1K tube amp market?


 
 I went through this when I bought the WA6.  I would have gone for the SE, if I could have found one.  There is a dearth of good amps in that range, if your looking for tubes. Plenty of SS stuff, but that wasn't of any interest, as I already had  good SS Amp/Dac..  The sound quality is great and tube"rolling" is entertaining, if expensive. The quality of the build is excellent and very reliable.  You'll love it when you get it.


----------



## JoeDoe

andrew rieger said:


> So I'm about to pull the trigger on the WA6-SE but I was wondering if there is anything else in this price range that beats it. Is this amp still king of the low $1K tube amp market?


 
 Depending on your cans, I'd say top three under $1k are the WA6SE, Feliks Elise, and MAD Ear+ HD/Sugarmaple Sidewinder.


----------



## Andrew Rieger

joedoe said:


> Depending on your cans, I'd say top three under $1k are the WA6SE, Feliks Elise, and MAD Ear+ HD/Sugarmaple Sidewinder.


 
  
 Have you heard the Sidewinder? There are few if any reviews. I was actually considering another MAD amp, the OD300 which is a dual chassis amp just like the WA6 SE.
  
 The only turn off for the WA6 SE is that matched tubes seem very hard to find online. Is this the case?


----------



## JoeDoe

andrew rieger said:


> Have you heard the Sidewinder? There are few if any reviews. I was actually considering another MAD amp, the OD300 which is a dual chassis amp just like the WA6 SE.
> 
> The only turn off for the WA6 SE is that matched tubes seem very hard to find online. Is this the case?




 I've not heard it, but I've had multiple conversations with Dr. Lloyd, and he maintains that it sound is extremely close to the MAD. The main difference between the two is lower output impedance and more power from the sidewinder. 

And I don't think I would say it's hard to find matched tubes for the 6SE. They're not the most common, but I would not say hard to find.


----------



## Andrew Rieger

joedoe said:


> I've not heard it, but I've had multiple conversations with Dr. Lloyd, and he maintains that it sound is extremely close to the MAD. The main difference between the two is lower output impedance and more power from the sidewinder.
> 
> And I don't think I would say it's hard to find matched tubes for the 6SE. They're not the most common, but I would not say hard to find.


 

 Any suggestions on the best place to find matched tubes?


----------



## JoeDoe

andrew rieger said:


> Any suggestions on the best place to find matched tubes?




eBay, Tubeworld, theTubeStore


----------



## joseph69

andrew rieger said:


> So I'm about to pull the trigger on the WA6-SE but I was wondering if there is anything else in this price range that beats it. Is this amp still king of the low $1K tube amp market?


 
 The WA6 has more tube rolling options than the SE…just something to keep in mind.


----------



## u2u2

joseph69 said:


> The WA6 has more tube rolling options than the SE…just something to keep in mind.


 

 The huge range of rolling choices for the WA6 caused me to select it over the SE some two years ago. Since I bought mine tubes are getting harder to reliably & economically source so this feature of the WA6 gets better with time. Count me as a big plus 1.


----------



## gefski

Just listed a pair of Woo WA6 adaptors and nine 7n7 tubes in accessories for sale. Couldn't get a link.


----------



## joseph69

u2u2 said:


> The huge range of rolling choices for the WA6 caused me to select it over the SE some two years ago. Since I bought mine tubes are getting harder to reliably & economically source so this feature of the WA6 gets better with time. Count me as a big plus 1.


 
 I originally purchased the WA6, then sold it for the SE, then immediately sold the SE to buy another WA6 again.


----------



## DancingBlue

Me three on getting the 6 over the SE for tube rolling options. Just got updated tubes from Woo (Sophia Princess 274B for rectifier,  RCA 6EM7 for driver/power) but I think I prefer the original tubes that came with it.  Everything sounds a little more sterile but also a little muddier in the midrange. Weird. Maybe I just need to give them more break-in time.


----------



## joseph69

dancingblue said:


> Me three on getting the 6 over the SE for tube rolling options. Just got updated tubes from Woo (Sophia Princess 274B for rectifier,  RCA 6EM7 for driver/power) but I think I prefer the original tubes that came with it.  Everything sounds a little more sterile but also a little muddier in the midrange. Weird. Maybe I just need to give them more break-in time.


 
 A while ago when I first bought my WA6, I also purchased the 6EM7 and didn't care for them at all. I returned them very quickly!
 Muddy is a great description of their sound.


----------



## DancingBlue

joseph69 said:


> A while ago when I first bought my WA6, I also purchased the 6EM7 and didn't care for them at all. I returned them very quickly!
> Muddy is a great description of their sound.


 
  
 Ugh. Well thanks for confirming. I think I'll swap them out but keep the Sophia in and see how that combo sounds. I might be outside the return period; I'll have to check.


----------



## joseph69

dancingblue said:


> Ugh. Well thanks for confirming. I think I'll swap them out but keep the Sophia in and see how that combo sounds. I might be outside the return period; I'll have to check.


 
 I stay away from Woo's "upgrade tube options" due to the fact that they definitely didn't sound "upgraded" to me. The only thing "upgraded" was their prices. I did "upgrade" (like most) to the SP-274B only to find the Brimar 5Z4G out performed it at a *fraction* of the price.


----------



## watchdog507

joseph69 said:


> I stay away from Woo's "upgrade tube options" due to the fact that they definitely didn't sound "upgraded" to me. The only thing "upgraded" was their prices. I did "upgrade" (like most) to the SP-274B only to find the Brimar 5Z4G out performed it at a *fraction* of the price.


 
 When I bought my WA6 second hand it came with a PSvane 274B, a Sophia Princess 274B, an old Potato masher 5R4G a pair of Sylvania 6DR7's and a pair of NOS RCA 6FD7's.  The PSvane lasted two trial listens and went straight to the internet.  They sounded terrible, grainy and lacked dynamics.  The new Sylvania's were probably Woo's original tubes and they had a fatal hum and they are now out for good.  The Brimar 5Z4G sounds equal to or better than the Princess 274B so the Princess is parked in my tube storage box.  When I looked at the prices Woo charges for the upgrades I took a pass.  You don't have to look far to find a similar pair for much less money.  This is no criticism of Woo, they are just trying to earn money. We are just trying to save some.


----------



## joseph69

watchdog507 said:


> When I bought my WA6 second hand it came with a PSvane 274B, a Sophia Princess 274B, an old Potato masher 5R4G a pair of Sylvania 6DR7's and a pair of NOS RCA 6FD7's.  The PSvane lasted two trial listens and went straight to the internet.  They sounded terrible, grainy and lacked dynamics.  The new Sylvania's were probably Woo's original tubes and they had a fatal hum and they are now out for good.  The Brimar 5Z4G sounds equal to or better than the Princess 274B so the Princess is parked in my tube storage box.  When I looked at the prices Woo charges for the upgrades I took a pass.  You don't have to look far to find a similar pair for much less money.  This is no criticism of Woo, they are just trying to earn money. We are just trying to save some.


 
 Agreed.
 I prefer either the UE-596/Mullard GZ34 (which I need to buy) with either some 68FG's/6FD7 (big bottles) or 6SN7's.


----------



## Amictus

Having one of those moments. The synergy between the Naim Uniti2, Woo WA6 SE, Cardas Clear and HD800 is a sin. Ergy.


----------



## mihaig

Just got a Valvo GZ34 (black base) marked with F33 L1C and 164 on both sides (I wonder what year it is). Definitely sounds much much better than the stock tube from Woo.

 The seller also has a NOS Siemens GZ34. Did anyone tested one of these in a WA6? I am tempted to buy it as a spare.


----------



## joseph69

mihaig said:


> Just got a Valvo GZ34 (black base) marked with F33 L1C and 164 on both sides (I wonder what year it is). Definitely sounds much much better than the stock tube from Woo.
> 
> The seller also has a NOS Siemens GZ34. Did anyone tested one of these in a WA6? I am tempted to buy it as a spare.


 
 I had a NOS Mullard GZ34 in my first WA6 (sold) and need to buy another…I really liked the way it sounded. I should have kept it and sold my first WA6 with the SP-274B instead.


----------



## Oskari

mihaig said:


> Just got a Valvo GZ34 (black base) marked with F33 L1C and 164 on both sides (I wonder what year it is).




It was made by MBLE, a Belgian affiliate of Philips, in Brussels in March 1961.


----------



## Panoyski

I would really like to get myself a W6SE very soon. Are tubed amps sensitive to vibrations, and will it affect the sound quality? I aske these questions because I am a seaman. Vibrations 24/7. Would greatly appreciate you guys' thoughts about this. Thanks.


----------



## pahhhoul

Greetings all. New WA6 owner here.
 I was wondering, how could I verify that my WA6 has the v-cap upgrade?


----------



## watchdog507

pahhhoul said:


> Greetings all. New WA6 owner here.
> I was wondering, how could I verify that my WA6 has the v-cap upgrade?


 
 I just had a Woo WA6 that's off to a new owner.  Just looking at Woo's site, I don't see a capacitor upgrade option.  There are numerous tube options available.  This doesn't mean that It wasn't offered in the past. But to my recollection I don't recall that option.


----------



## joseph69

watchdog507 said:


> I just had a Woo WA6 that's off to a new owner.  Just looking at Woo's site, I don't see a capacitor upgrade option.  There are numerous tube options available.  This doesn't mean that It wasn't offered in the past. But to my recollection I don't recall that option.


 

 It was once an option.
 When I bought my WA6 (new) about 4yrs ago I asked if I could get the upgraded caps, but they no longer offered the upgrade at that time, so it would have to be an earlier model than mine, unless the upgrade was done by someone other than Woo?


----------



## maheeinfy

I would like to upgrade the stock rectifier on WA6. What would be a decent upgrade staying under $50


----------



## joseph69

maheeinfy said:


> I would like to upgrade the stock rectifier on WA6. What would be a decent upgrade staying under $50


 

 Brimar 5Z4G from Langrex Tubes.


----------



## watchdog507

joseph69 said:


> Brimar 5Z4G from Langrex Tubes.


 
 X2 for me.  The Brimar  5Z4G.  The 274B Psvane was a poor match and I sold it right away.  The 274B Sophia Princess mesh is equal to the Brimar tubes.  They perform far beyond expectations at a fraction of the price.


----------



## littlewangja

New WA6 owner here!
I figured I wanted to try out tube amp and decided to start with Woo Audio WA6. ^^

Ordered Brimar Rectifier and hopefully, it will be better than stock Chinese tubes...


----------



## littlewangja

Question...

On WA6,

Does Rectifier tube change the signature of the sound more than changing power/drive tube?


----------



## joseph69

littlewangja said:


> Question...
> 
> On WA6,
> 
> Does Rectifier tube change the signature of the sound more than changing power/drive tube?


 

 I find the power/driver tubes manipulate the sound more on the WA6 than the rectifier.


----------



## littlewangja

Thanks!!!
  
 I have some rectifier tubes and 6GN7 GTA Sylvania tubes coming in.
 Hope it sounds better than stock tubes.


----------



## joseph69

littlewangja said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I have some rectifier tubes and 6GN7 GTA Sylvania tubes coming in.
> Hope it sounds better than stock tubes.


 
  
 Sylvania 6SN7.
 I happen to like these tubes myself.


----------



## gug42

Hello,

I've read tha wa6SE is good for HE-500 ... but what about HE-500 with the simple WA6 ? is ok ?

And wa6 is it good too with low impédance headphone like shure srh1540 or th-x00 ? No bloated bass ? 

The wa6se is a bit out of my budget ... I can affored a second hand wa6 perhaps.

Cu


----------



## airstream66

Starting to do a little rolling again after several years with WA6.  I just went back to the Sovtek 5U4G from the Sophia Princess and I think for the D7000 the former is preferable with my setup, Burson DA-160.  Not saying the Sovtek is a better tube but it is less "glassy" sounding to me, less sibilant, and the soundstage is definitely less holographic but in a way that makes the D7000s cohere better.  When I got the Burson it really changed things and made the HD650s much better but set the D7000s back quite a bit, at least to me.  Hard to say exactly what went on there.  Had been using a Headamp Pico as DAC.
  
 Postman just dropped me off a set of NOS GE 6CY7s.  Now we're talking.  The D7000s are much better to me.  I hope they don't change as they burn in.  Notice a bit of gain over the RCA 6DE7s that were in there but also improved midrange and mid-bass.  The brightness or harshness in the D7000s is not there like it was.  Less fatiguing and more head-nodding.  Better PRAT.  Less scooped sounding.  I think I'm taking the Denon's off the selling list.  Quite good.  The Brimar rectifier should be here Monday or Tuesday along with some other NOS direct power tube substitutes.  Will be sure to post my thoughts on those as developments develop.


----------



## airstream66

Just got two pairs of 6FD7s in, one set being American military fat bottles and the other Pro/Comm skinnies. I've tried both sets with the Sovtek and the Sophia Princess.  Wow, lots of bass.  Bloomy waves of bass.  A little more gain than the 6CY7s.  Not sure how to describe the differences but I would say very tubey sounding, saturated.  I personally like it very much but I could see people saying it is too much, with 6CY7s being more balanced and faster.  Even with the gain I don't hear any bit of noise from the WA6 with either the Denon 7000s or the Senn 650s.  I'll be sticking with this combo for a while.  Still waiting on the Brimar.  Volume knob is now staying close to 9 o'clock (or less) when it had been more like 12 o'clock with the 6DE7s.


----------



## joseph69

airstream66 said:


> Just got two pairs of 6FD7s in, one set being American military fat bottles and the other Pro/Comm skinnies. I've tried both sets with the Sovtek and the Sophia Princess.  Wow, lots of bass.  Bloomy waves of bass.  A little more gain than the 6CY7s.  Not sure how to describe the differences but I would say very tubey sounding, saturated.  I personally like it very much but I could see people saying it is too much, with 6CY7s being more balanced and faster.  Even with the gain I don't hear any bit of noise from the WA6 with either the Denon 7000s or the Senn 650s.  I'll be sticking with this combo for a while.  Still waiting on the Brimar.  Volume knob is now staying close to 9 o'clock (or less) when it had been more like 12 o'clock with the 6DE7s.


 

 I like the 6FD7 "Big Bottle" too!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

FYI. WA6 and WA6-SE have been updated to "2nd gen". The only change is the driver/power tube from 6DE7 to 13DE7 for stock tubes. New 2nd gen has the same performance as original model. See pic below.
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa6.html
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa6se.html
  
*Please note: the new 13 volt tubes are NOT compatible with 6 volt amps and vice versa. *


----------



## polarbear9988

Hi,
  
 It seems to me that the change will no longer allow the swap of other previous compatible tubes such as 7N7 which was said to have superior sonic advantage.


----------



## gug42

Can you explain, please, why to change ?
  
 Well and by the way the entire information of this thread about tube rolling is outdate   .... perhaps better to start a new thread about gen2 ?


----------



## airstream66

Quick impression of the Brimar from the Sophia.  Punchier.  Soundstage seems wide at cost of depth.  Fun.  Brimar with 6FD7 may be is maybe an extreme combo in terms of warmth?  This is what I was trying to find though.  You don't know what is enough until you know what is too much, to misquote old Bill Blake.  Will have to start trying different permutations to see what works.


----------



## maheeinfy

My WA6 has 10DE7 written on it. So..where does it fit in this transition from 6DE7 to 13DE7 ? 
  
 Is it same as 6DE7 unit?


----------



## airstream66

Well, the $8 or $12 I spent on 6FD7s is the best money I've ever spent on anything -- including audio.


----------



## joseph69

airstream66 said:


> Quick impression of the Brimar from the Sophia.  Punchier.  Soundstage seems wide at cost of depth.  Fun.  Brimar with 6FD7 may be is maybe an extreme combo in terms of warmth?  This is what I was trying to find though.  You don't know what is enough until you know what is too much, to misquote old Bill Blake.  Will have to start trying different permutations to see what works.


 

 I find the Brimar 5Z4G and the my RCA/Westinghouse 6FD7 Big Bottles to be an excellent combo.


----------



## airstream66

MIIIILES ahead of the 6DE7s I had in there. It's like a whole different amplifier.  Maybe there is no appreciable difference in 6FD7s but I'm liking the Pro/Comm 6FD7s a lot that I got from http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/6F-Types/6FD7 vs. the military big bottles that I also got from them (last pair I think).  They should have quite a few of the Pro/Comms in stock -- only $5.95 each.  I feel like they are possibly a tad smoother and more authoritative.  It could be imagination.  I might have to pick up some more for backups. Wow.


----------



## joseph69

airstream66 said:


> MIIIILES ahead of the 6DE7s I had in there. It's like a whole different amplifier.  Maybe there is no appreciable difference in 6FD7s but I'm liking the Pro/Comm 6FD7s a lot that I got from http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/6F-Types/6FD7 vs. the military big bottles that I also got from them (last pair I think).  They should have quite a few of the Pro/Comms in stock -- only $5.95 each.  I feel like they are possibly a tad smoother and more authoritative.  It could be imagination.  I might have to pick up some more for backups. Wow.


 

 Thats an excellent price!


----------



## gug42

maheeinfy said:


> My WA6 has 10DE7 written on it. So..where does it fit in this transition from 6DE7 to 13DE7 ?
> 
> Is it same as 6DE7 unit?


 
  
 From the doc on the product page about tubes :
 http://www.wooaudio.com/docs/tube_data/6DE7.pdf
  
 => No Compatibility .........
 6DE7 : Heater Volatage : 6,3v ; Heater current 800 mA
 10DE7 : Heater Volatage : 9,7v ; Heater current 600 mA
 1D3E7 : Heater Volatage : 13v ; Heater current 450  mA
  
 You surely can modify the amp himself with somes resistences ... but well ....


----------



## maheeinfy

gug42 said:


> From the doc on the product page about tubes :
> http://www.wooaudio.com/docs/tube_data/6DE7.pdf
> 
> => No Compatibility .........
> ...


 
 Not directed at you.  But how does heater voltage and current matter. For example, is 10DE7 better than 6DE7 ?


----------



## gug42

Well i dont know ....
  
 - Woo says "identical sound signature"
 - The datasheet of the 3 tubes present the same thing in page 2 ... so perhaps ...
  
  
 But what I'm sure : you can't use 6DE7 in place of 10DE7


----------



## airstream66

Quick impression of 6EW7s.  These are NOS GE big bottles.  Very similar to 6FD7 in character.  Lots less gain.  Gain might be similar to 6DE7s.  Really great though.  I like.  I think these best the 6CY7s.  They might be better than 6FD7s but will have to go back and forth.  Crazy good midrange.  No sibilance.  Great PRAT.  More balanced than 6FD7s.  More natural soundstage.  No issues here. Bass is more extended. These are probably better than 6FD7 but I really like the latter for their ballsiness.


----------



## gefski

airstream66 said:


> MIIIILES ahead of the 6DE7s I had in there. It's like a whole different amplifier.  Maybe there is no appreciable difference in 6FD7s but I'm liking the Pro/Comm 6FD7s a lot that I got from http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/6F-Types/6FD7 vs. the military big bottles that I also got from them (last pair I think).  They should have quite a few of the Pro/Comms in stock -- only $5.95 each.  I feel like they are possibly a tad smoother and more authoritative.  It could be imagination.  I might have to pick up some more for backups. Wow.




You reminded me that I haven't had the ProComms (6fd7) in for a while. Cleaned the pins & put in a pair. With Brimar 5z4g it's terrific. I won't go back & forth trying to figure out if they're "better" than the RCA or GE fat bottles, just enjoy this setup for a while.


----------



## maheeinfy

Looking for suggestion on WA6 tube upgrade
  
 I think driver tube makes more difference to sound than the rectifier. Correct me if I am wrong.
  
 So I would like upgrade from stock driver tubes(RCA 6DR7) with something that goes well with the stock rectifier 274B shown below.
 Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## watchdog507

maheeinfy said:


> Looking for suggestion on WA6 tube upgrade
> 
> I think driver tube makes more difference to sound than the rectifier. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


 
 My Experience was that the rectifier made a difference.  If cost is an issue you can get the Brimar Rectifier.  Langrex sells them and they aren't a lot of money. I went with the Brimar 5Z4G and they gave a great bass and midrange. The Sophia Princess is more money and slightly better.  Plus the Princess looks very cool when lit up. For the driver, get the 6F8G adapter they are the structural equivalent of the 6SN7 but are less expensive and look great when connected.  I've got Sylvania and RCA's both sound good.But a nod to the Sylvania here.  I think that I paid $50 for the pair on a well know auction site.


----------



## joseph69

maheeinfy said:


> Looking for suggestion on WA6 tube upgrade
> 
> I think driver tube makes more difference to sound than the rectifier. Correct me if I am wrong.


 
  
 I agree 100% that the power/driver tubes manipulate the sound more than the rectifier.
 As mentioned, the Brimar 5Z4G is an excellent tube for its price performance ratio. The 6F8G is an excellent power/driver tube but needs an adapter. Try to get some 6FD7 tubes, their excellent as well and don't require an adapter. Not too far back their is a post on where to get the 6FD7 at a great price!


----------



## jermaink

I remember changing the stock rectifier made an extremely noticeable difference. I wouldn't stick with it. I'd get a Brimar 5Z4G as a minimum (and most cost effective) upgrade.


----------



## maheeinfy

Thanks you all for the suggestions.
  
 i contacted Langrex on their ebay store. They have Brimar 5Z4GA in stock. How does it compare it Brimar 5Z4G ? or is it the same tube


----------



## gug42

I only see this one : Brimar 5Z4GY 
https://www.langrex.co.uk/product/5z4gycv1863-kbfe-stc-brimar-nos-boxed/
  
 Where did you see the A version ( 5Z5GA ) ?


----------



## maheeinfy

gug42 said:


> I only see this one : Brimar 5Z4GY
> https://www.langrex.co.uk/product/5z4gycv1863-kbfe-stc-brimar-nos-boxed/
> 
> Where did you see the A version ( 5Z5GA ) ?



My bad. It was a typo

I was referring to 5Z4GY


----------



## joseph69

maheeinfy said:


> My bad. It was a typo
> I was referring to 5Z4GY


 
 That is the one!


----------



## gug42

Is any one tried the russian 5C4M  ?  Seems compatible, between 5U4 and GZ34 from the datasheets  and really cheap.
 http://rutubes.com/product/5c4m-5u4m-5z4-cv186-tube/


----------



## gug42

-


----------



## gug42

Is there someone who's alreay have detailled photos of the internal rectifier unit ?  Where we can read the value of the internal stuff (caps and R) please ?


----------



## Jonman503

I am pretty new here, just bought myself a used maxed out Wa6 with a Mullard GZ32/CV593 rectifier. and it came with a bunch of driver tubes, so far I really like the RCA 6FD7 and the RCA Fat Bottle 6GL7. I really want to try one of the 274B rectifier tubes, do y'all think they would be a decent upgrade from the current Mullard I am running? Any other advice on tubes and such are welcome!


----------



## joseph69

Jonman503 said:


> I am pretty new here, just bought myself a used maxed out Wa6 with a Mullard GZ32/CV593 rectifier. and it came with a bunch of driver tubes, so far I really like the RCA 6FD7 and the RCA Fat Bottle 6GL7. I really want to try one of the 274B rectifier tubes, do y'all think they would be a decent upgrade from the current Mullard I am running? Any other advice on tubes and such are welcome!


Try the Brimar 5Z4G from Langrex Tubes. I had the Mullard GZ34 and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## gug42

@joseph69 : which version of GZ34  ? (I can have a philips miniwatt black base small bottle).

And well, can you give your prefered tubes combo please ?

Thx !


----------



## joseph69

gug42 said:


> @joseph69 : which version of GZ34  ? (I can have a philips miniwatt black base small bottle).
> 
> And well, can you give your prefered tubes combo please ?
> 
> Thx !


I was talking about the Mullard GZ34 which I used to own. I do own a Phillips Miniwatt GZ34 (below) but the only thing is I can't comment on it because I haven't let it burn-in, it's barley used. I like all of my tube combos for different reasons. I find you can't go wrong with the Brimar 5Z4GY and the RCA/Westinghouse Big Bottle 6FD7's due to their cost and no need for adapters.


----------



## gug42

Thank.  Exactly the same GZ34. Well if you have time to burn-in, i'm interested by your opinion 

Well for know I have buy the brimar 5Z4GY and small bottle RCA6DE7. Good combo, but well if I can find something more mellow/smooth in the high I take !


----------



## bfreedma

gug42 said:


> Thank.  Exactly the same GZ34. Well if you have time to burn-in, i'm interested by your opinion
> 
> Well for know I have buy the brimar 5Z4GY and small bottle RCA6DE7. Good combo, but well if I can find something more mellow/smooth in the high I take !




Just want to reiterate Joseph's recommendation.  Find some fat bottle 6FD7s and pair them with the Brimar.  If you hunt around, you should be able to find a matched pair for under $40.


----------



## maheeinfy

Will the fat bottle make a difference? 

I got some 6FD7 tubes from tubestore and all of them are sleek


----------



## gug42 (May 5, 2017)

Ok thank you ! 
Well I've got some fat bottle (get them with the wa6se, one grey plate and one black plate), and I prefere RCA 6DE7 
I will also try some Tung Sol 6DE7.

For you what is the best brand 6FD7 ? 

By the way I will do a try with a pair of 6EW7 Sylvania wich are, from some "expert", the best 6EW7.

Regards,


----------



## bfreedma

maheeinfy said:


> Will the fat bottle make a difference?
> 
> I got some 6FD7 tubes from tubestore and all of them are sleek




I prefer the fat bottle 6FD7s - subjectively, thought they had a little better bass response and overall balance.


----------



## bfreedma

gug42 said:


> Ok thank you !
> Well I've got some fat bottle (get them with the wa6se, one grey plate and one black plate), and I prefere RCA 6DE7
> I will also try some Tung Sol 6DE7.
> 
> ...




I can't say the are the "best" brand, but I slightly preferred RCA over Sylvania.  That said, the difference was small and I'm not sure I could tell them apart in a blind test.  I thought both brands were better than any of the other tube options I've tried on the 6SE  (my opinion only, not making a blanket statement),

Woo has matched pairs if you don't mind spending a little more.  I've seen them pop up on Ebay, Tubeworld, and The Tubestore, though matched pairs seem to be getting harder to find and more expensive.  Still, in the context of some of the other tube options, they remain relatively affordable.  Tubestore has them showing in stock for a very reasonable price, though you will have to inquire if they have any matched pairs available.


----------



## gug42 (May 5, 2017)

Thank you 
Yes ... lots of people tell they are "cheap" tubes ... and well when I'm look at the price of 6SN7 ...

I will test Tung Sol vs RCA 6DE7 vs Sylvania 6EW7 (all pairs)   Get ready for a hell fight !

By the way from now I prefer 6DE7 over 6FD7


----------



## bfreedma

gug42 said:


> Thank you
> Yes ... lots of people tell they are "cheap" tubes ... and well when I'm look at the price of 6SN7 ...
> 
> I will test Tung Sol vs RCA 6DE7 vs Sylvania 6EW7 (all pairs)   Get ready for a hell fight !
> ...



Have fun listening and stick with what you prefer.  I'll be interested in what you think if you find a pair of fat bottle 6fd7s to compare with your favorite 6ew7s.


----------



## joseph69

Just threw in my Phillips Miniwatt GZ34 and RCA 6FD7's and listening to my Grado GH2. Going to take some time for the GZ34 to burn-in and I have other amps/headphones I share my listening time with as well, so I'll need some time.


----------



## gug42 (May 6, 2017)

Cool, thx 
Waiting to read you


----------



## maheeinfy

Brimar 5Z4GY vs Mullard GZ32

Anyone?


----------



## Jonman503

airstream66 said:


> MIIIILES ahead of the 6DE7s I had in there. It's like a whole different amplifier.  Maybe there is no appreciable difference in 6FD7s but I'm liking the Pro/Comm 6FD7s a lot that I got from http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/6F-Types/6FD7 vs. the military big bottles that I also got from them (last pair I think).  They should have quite a few of the Pro/Comms in stock -- only $5.95 each.  I feel like they are possibly a tad smoother and more authoritative.  It could be imagination.  I might have to pick up some more for backups. Wow.



I 1000% agree, I just bought a maxed out wa6, and these pro/comm 6fd7 tubes rock, just gotta some 6sn7 adapters, going to try a few that my grandpa gave me!


----------



## Jonman503

maheeinfy said:


> Brimar 5Z4GY vs Mullard GZ32
> 
> Anyone?


I have a the mullard GZ32, sounds amazing, I just bought a rca jan crc 5r4gy and it's equal to the mullard without any burn in. So I'm excited to see what some burn in does!


----------



## maheeinfy

maheeinfy said:


> Brimar 5Z4GY





Jonman503 said:


> I have a the mullard GZ32, sounds amazing, I just bought a rca jan crc 5r4gy and it's equal to the mullard without any burn in. So I'm excited to see what some burn in does!


Interesting. RCA is quite a bit inexpensive compared to Mullard. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Jonman503

maheeinfy said:


> Interesting. RCA is quite a bit inexpensive compared to Mullard. Let us know how it goes


I read on here from a few people and the Brent Jesse website that it was an awesome tube, massive sound stage. Will post more thoughts on it later.


----------



## Martinrm

Has anyone bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-pl...01070?hash=item2c9f842eae:g:dokAAOSwjVVVwug6? Would you trust it?


----------



## MIKELAP

Martinrm said:


> Has anyone bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-pl...01070?hash=item2c9f842eae:g:dokAAOSwjVVVwug6? Would you trust it?


Ive bought several adapters from this seller never had a problem and shipping time for this seller to Montreal is usually 10 business days


----------



## watchdog507

Martinrm said:


> Has anyone bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Gold-pl...01070?hash=item2c9f842eae:g:dokAAOSwjVVVwug6? Would you trust it?



I've purchased at least three pairs of adapter from the seller and my experience mirrors MIKELAP's.  They were good quality and worked well.


----------



## Martinrm (Jul 23, 2017)

Edit: NVM, See below. Picked up lots of tubes for the WA6.


----------



## Martinrm (Jul 23, 2017)

Just picked up all these to test with the WA6! Super excited to start rolling.

DuMont 6FD7 fat bottle/black plate (Extremely matched) I'm pretty excited about this find.
DuMont 6DE7 Black plates

Sylvania 6FD7 fat bottle/black plates
Sylvania 6EW7 (Same code)

Zenith 6EW7 fat bottle, These look awesome
Zenith 6CY7 black plates

Next step 6SN7 and 6F8G's now that i have every non-adapter tube. (Already have the stock RCA 6DR7's)


----------



## Odin412

Martinrm said:


> Just picked up all these to test with the WA6! Super excited to start rolling.
> 
> DuMont 6FD7 fat bottle/black plate (Extremely matched) I'm pretty excited about this find.
> DuMont 6DE7 Black plates
> ...



Wow, what a great collection! Please post your impressions of the different tubes.


----------



## Gibson59

Anyone have experience with both the Woo WA6 and the Feliks Audio Elise? I'm looking closely at both of these amps to go with my HE1000 v2. Form factor and price-wise they appear to be natural competitors. This won't be my primary amp but rather a tube alternative to my solid state when I wanna mix things up.


----------



## watchdog507

weissja36 said:


> Anyone have experience with both the Woo WA6 and the Feliks Audio Elise? I'm looking closely at both of these amps to go with my HE1000 v2. Form factor and price-wise they appear to be natural competitors. This won't be my primary amp but rather a tube alternative to my solid state when I wanna mix things up.



I was in a similar boat as yourself.  I have a V281 for SS listening and I had the WA6.  The WA6 was a lot of fun but when you go back and forth to a highly resolving SS amp you may not be overly pleased.  The WA6 is a lot of fun but you're not going to get the resolution that comes from a SS amp like the V281.  I liked Woo Audio enough to buy a WA5-LE..  It's now my primary driver for my headphones.  I would really try an audition to make sure you're onboard with either.  Failing that, a used purchase will allow you to move on if they don't work for you, with little risk.  There's a strong resale market for those tube amps.


----------



## Gibson59

watchdog507 said:


> I was in a similar boat as yourself.  I have a V281 for SS listening and I had the WA6.  The WA6 was a lot of fun but when you go back and forth to a highly resolving SS amp you may not be overly pleased.  The WA6 is a lot of fun but you're not going to get the resolution that comes from a SS amp like the V281.  I liked Woo Audio enough to buy a WA5-LE..  It's now my primary driver for my headphones.  I would really try an audition to make sure you're onboard with either.  Failing that, a used purchase will allow you to move on if they don't work for you, with little risk.  There's a strong resale market for those tube amps.



Thanks for the insights!


----------



## polarbear9988

Question regarding startup hum.  My WA6 always has startup hum louder at left channel no matter how I swap/change tubes.  It is not related to headphones as I have changed those as well.  All hum does go away after 10 secs or so.  

WA6 does sound normal to me.  

Anyone here notices the same?


----------



## joseph69

polarbear9988 said:


> Anyone here notices the same?


I had a humming/buzzing through my headphone driver due to a bad 6F8G tube...otherwise I've never heard humming/buzzing through the drivers, ever.


----------



## Shetzu

Hello all WA6SE owners. I am wanting to be part of this community by buying the WA6se for my Hd-800 along with Sophia Princess tubes. Appreciate if any of you who have the HD 800 provide me your inputs of the  impressions and how it sounds before I make this huge $1000 plunge. Thanks


----------



## gefski

polarbear9988 said:


> Question regarding startup hum.  My WA6 always has startup hum louder at left channel no matter how I swap/change tubes.  It is not related to headphones as I have changed those as well.  All hum does go away after 10 secs or so.
> 
> WA6 does sound normal to me.
> 
> Anyone here notices the same?



Mine has always had a startup hum for a few seconds, silent after that, regardless of tubes rolled.


----------



## polarbear9988

gefski said:


> Mine has always had a startup hum for a few seconds, silent after that, regardless of tubes rolled.



Thanks.  What baffles me is that the hum is always louder at the left channel even I swap right tube to the left.


----------



## Peterpotter

It's probably been asked before many times, but I can't find a hard and fast answer from somewone with hands on experience.  Will the WA6 power Elears?


----------



## Odin412

Peterpotter said:


> It's probably been asked before many times, but I can't find a hard and fast answer from somewone with hands on experience.  Will the WA6 power Elears?



Yes, I have an Elear and a WA6 and they work well together, at least at my listening volume. Just set the WA6 impedance switch to low impedance headphones.


----------



## Peterpotter

Thanks!


----------



## bassboysam

haven't been to active on head-for a while and I am noticing that 6FD7s are hard to come by these days.  What would be the next best alternative for the WA6?


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> haven't been to active on head-for a while and I am noticing that 6FD7s are hard to come by these days.


Have you tried ordering the 6FD7's from Woo? 
I've always bought my 6FD7's from them being they always had them in stock, although that was a while ago.


----------



## bassboysam

i tried in the past and thought his price was rather ridiculous.  they don't appear to be listed on the woo audio site anymore.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> i tried in the past and thought his price was rather ridiculous.  they don't appear to be listed on the woo audio site anymore.


Yes, a bit expensive, but were definitely worth it for me being they're hard to find. I haven't been over to the Woo site in quite some time.


----------



## bassboysam

i emailed Woo. $160 USD for a matched pair of 6fd7s.
no thanks.

so any reccomendations for other tubes that are similar in sound?


----------



## joseph69

Wow, I don't recall paying that much for the 3-4 pairs I bought from Woo a few years back.


----------



## Maalis

What driver tubes are compatible with the 2nd gen WA6/WA6SE?


----------



## gefski

I've used a good number of the rectifiers mentioned in this thread. Don't know if the SED Winged C black plate (1950s to early 1960s) has been covered, but I keep coming back to it. REAL timbre, especially bass (no, not MOAR bass!), with grip and control. Instruments and the space around them.

Got mine from the Tubestore, $50. Note that this is the blackplate, not grey.


----------



## elira

Hi all,

I'm interested in buying a WA6-SE but I'm a little worried about how hard it is going to be to find new tubes. I see that the 2nd gen uses 13DE7 but I cannot find places that sell matched pairs, is it important to use a matched pair of tubes?


----------



## Uri Cohen

elira said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm interested in buying a WA6-SE but I'm a little worried about how hard it is going to be to find new tubes. I see that the 2nd gen uses 13DE7 but I cannot find places that sell matched pairs, is it important to use a matched pair of tubes?



I just purchased a WA6-SE, and it's pretty easy to find sites that sells tubes (including match ones).  I'm still burning in the stock tubes that came with the amp, but if you visit this site http://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/good-websites-to-buy-tubes.715187/ it will link you to sites that sells tubes.


----------



## mowax

Woohoo I just replaced 6FD7 after 2 years with 6DR7 RCA. I need to turn on more volume tho. But The sound is very nice, sweet midrange, warm, detail, and great bass detail. Overall, I like it better than 6FD7 and 6DE7. To my ears, 6FD7 sounds very clear, clean detail, and great space. 6DE7 is overall sounds decent. Happy holidays


----------



## Odin412

Tube rolling on the WA6 is fun! Here are my impressions of the various tubes that I've tried so far:

_Tube: Sound Impressions_
Westinghouse 6DR7 (stock): Very smooth; very tubey; a bit dark but very seductive
ProComm 6FD7: Very smooth; more punchy sound; open without brightness
7N7: Too bright
GE 6DR7: Very smooth; deep and juicy bass; nice midrange; a bit dark but very seductive treble
RCA/Philco 6DR7: Smooth and pleasant
Philips 6DR7: Neutral and spacious; more airy and extended on top; not quite bright but close
Westinghouse 6DR7: Smooth and pleasant


----------



## Kenion

Hey guys!  

I'm a happy new owner of the WA6-SE 2nd gen here in Germany.
Since my PSU-amp is making buzz-noise fellow head-fi'ers recommened me to buy a new rectifier tube as mine could be a faulty one.

So my question to you guys is: which rectifier tube would you recommened that is *compatible to the WA6-SE 2nd gen*?

Many recommend me to buy the reasonable priced Brimar 5Z4GY (https://www.langrex.co.uk/products/5z4gycv1863-kbfe-stc-brimar-nos-boxed/) but I'm unsure if its compatible to the 2nd gen.
What do you guys think and who owned a 2nd gen WA6-SE?


----------



## spyder1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Kenion said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm a happy new owner of the WA6-SE 2nd gen here in Germany.
> Since my PSU-amp is making buzz-noise fellow head-fi'ers recommened me to buy a new rectifier tube as mine could be a faulty one.
> ...




The rectifier tube requirement, for both generations of WA6-SE are the same. There is a thread, Dubstep Girl's Massive 5AR4/5R4/5U4G Rectifier Review/Comparison! Rectifier Tube Rolling Thread, that is a good read, and can help you decide which rectifier tubes you wish to try.


----------



## Kenion

spyder1 said:


> The rectifier tube requirement, for both generations of WA6-SE are the same. There is a thread, Dubstep Girl's Massive 5AR4/5R4/5U4G Rectifier Review/Comparison! Rectifier Tube Rolling Thread, that is a good read, and can help you decide which rectifier tubes you wish to try.


Thank you Spyder1
I checked out Dub's thread but I wasn't sure if they were compatible as they are been tested with 1st gen - I guessed.
I will look out for a reasonable priced one now! Thanks


----------



## watchdog507

Kenion said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm a happy new owner of the WA6-SE 2nd gen here in Germany.
> Since my PSU-amp is making buzz-noise fellow head-fi'ers recommened me to buy a new rectifier tube as mine could be a faulty one.
> ...



My choice of rectifiers is EML 5U4G or United 596.  I had 3 Langrex/Brimar 5Z4G's and two failed in short order.  I've moved away from that tube as unreliable.  There are many choices that I posted on the WOO owners thread that come from WOO directly.


----------



## Kenion

watchdog507 said:


> My choice of rectifiers is EML 5U4G or United 596.  I had 3 Langrex/Brimar 5Z4G's and two failed in short order.  I've moved away from that tube as unreliable.  There are many choices that I posted on the WOO owners thread that come from WOO directly.


Thanks Watchdog507
Going to have an eye on the EML 5U4G and United 596 as you have mentioned. 
Biggest task will be to find someone that ships to Germany


----------



## joseph69

Kenion said:


> Thanks Watchdog507
> Going to have an eye on the EML 5U4G and United 596 as you have mentioned.
> Biggest task will be to find someone that ships to Germany


I've never had any issues with the Brimar in my WA6 nor have I ever read about anyone else having issues with them, and I'd bet almost everyone active on this thread either owns one, or several. I'm not saying it's the best rectifier in the world, but again, the price/performance ratio is definitely worth having it in my experience

It's hard to get your hands on the United Electric 596 the last time I checked. I purchased a few way back when they were more readily available. And yes, they are great rectifier tubes, but costly due to also needing an adapter as well. I've never tried the EML, so no comment. 

You're definitely not wasting your money buying/trying the Brimar at all in my experience. Again, the price/performance ratio is well worth it! The only tubes I purchased from Woo were the 6FD7 (power/driver) because Woo only had them NOS at the time of my purchase. Otherwise, for me, Woo charges way too much for their "upgraded tubes". I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## spyder1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Kenion,

I am currently using a Svetlana Russian NOS 5U3C (5U4G) rectifier tube. It has a neutral sound signature, which I like. NOS ones are inexpensive.


----------



## gefski

spyder1 said:


> Kenion,
> 
> I am currently using a Svetlana Russian NOS 5U3C (5U4G) rectifier tube. It has a neutral sound signature, which I like. NOS ones are inexpensive.



Looks like Tubestore still has some SED 5u3c blackplates from the 1950s at $50, which I like. They also have some later 1980s grey plates at $28.


----------



## mowax

Kenion said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm a happy new owner of the WA6-SE 2nd gen here in Germany.
> Since my PSU-amp is making buzz-noise fellow head-fi'ers recommened me to buy a new rectifier tube as mine could be a faulty one.
> ...


I like a new Mullard GZ34 from Russia and Sophia Princess Mesh Plate 274B with 6FD7 tubes. The more I listen to GZ34 the more I like it better than Sophia Princess. It seems to have more power and weight. The detail's about the same. It's more involve with my system setup. Plus it's way more cheaper than Sophia Princess. You should put Mullard GZ34 on your list. Recommended.


----------



## Kenion (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you guys for all the recommendation on rectifier tubes.
Looks like my brand new but annoyingly buzzing stock tube is going to be replaced soon.



mowax said:


> I like a new Mullard GZ34 from Russia and Sophia Princess Mesh Plate 274B with 6FD7 tubes. The more I listen to GZ34 the more I like it better than Sophia Princess. It seems to have more power and weight. The detail's about the same. It's more involve with my system setup. Plus it's way more cheaper than Sophia Princess. You should put Mullard GZ34 on your list. Recommended.



If I look up the Mullard GZ34 I seem to find 10000 diffrent ones, with diffrent shape, price etc. Could you please link me the one I should look out for exactly? 

EDIT: I'm guessing this is a quality replica of the Mullard you've mentioned: http://www.tubeampdoctor.com/produc...=386&language=en&mySID=jTuJkj-B-Cm7HEtxYLuNK3



gefski said:


> Looks like Tubestore still has some SED 5u3c blackplates from the 1950s at $50, which I like. They also have some later 1980s grey plates at $28.



http://www.tubeampdoctor.com/de/shop_Sonstige_Markenroehren_Gleichrichter/5U4G_5C3S_5_3C_NOS_blackplate_595

Is that the same one, Gefski? I'm happy to have found this shop that actually is selling from Germany!


----------



## mowax

Kenion said:


> Thank you guys for all the recommendation on rectifier tubes.
> Looks like my brand new but annoyingly buzzing stock tube is going to be replaced soon.
> 
> 
> ...


This one is same as mine https://www.upscaleaudio.com/products/mullard-new-production-gz34-5ar4-rectifier and http://www.dougstubes.com/mullard-gz-34.html It's not NOS! it's new production made in Russia. I brought at that time around $28.

About buzzing sound. You may try to push a tube around a bit as circle while it turn on. It may helps. A warning! Not recommended to touch a tube while it turn on! But I did it anyway when a tube has a humming noise. And the noise is gone.


----------



## Kenion

mowax said:


> This one is same as mine https://www.upscaleaudio.com/products/mullard-new-production-gz34-5ar4-rectifier and http://www.dougstubes.com/mullard-gz-34.html It's not NOS! it's new production made in Russia. I brought at that time around $28.
> 
> About buzzing sound. You may try to push a tube around a bit as circle while it turn on. It may helps. A warning! Not recommended to touch a tube while it turn on! But I did it anyway when a tube has a humming noise. And the noise is gone.



Thank you mowax!
Actually I just tried the "twisting" trick on the tube while its on and I could hear how the buzz noise disperses into the background a little bit more depending on how I twisted it. However it always went back to an audible volume right after 6-7 seconds. I feel like I've managed to decrease the noise a little bit however. And most importantly, this may be an indicator that its really the stock rectifer tube that got shipped with the amp being faulty and not the unit itself. Thank you for the hint!


----------



## mowax

Kenion said:


> Thank you mowax!
> Actually I just tried the "twisting" trick on the tube while its on and I could hear how the buzz noise disperses into the background a little bit more depending on how I twisted it. However it always went back to an audible volume right after 6-7 seconds. I feel like I've managed to decrease the noise a little bit however. And most importantly, this may be an indicator that its really the stock rectifer tube that got shipped with the amp being faulty and not the unit itself. Thank you for the hint!


Yes "twisting" is the right word. Most of the time it works with my tubes hum. But sometimes it comes back, so I twist it again and the hum noise gone. I think you need to twisting it to the right position until the humming noise is gone. I guess the legs and socket is not attached to each other correctly. Hope you can fix it.


----------



## mowax

mowax said:


> Yes "twisting" is the right word. Most of the time it works with my tubes hum. But sometimes it comes back, so I twist it again and the hum noise gone. I think you need to twisting it to the right position until the humming noise is gone. I guess the legs and socket is not attached to each other correctly. Hope you can fix it.


One more, you may need to let the amp warmup for 10-15min. Let all the tubes warm up. For my main system with my power tube amp, I found that if I turn on and listen music right away. I get the hum and buzzing very loud noise. I need to let it warm up 15-30min.


----------



## gefski

Kenion said:


> Is that the same one, Gefski? I'm happy to have found this shop that actually is selling from Germany!



Here's one of mine (5u3c); looks the same to me.

Since you're also talking Mullard, here's a cv378 (gz37) in my WA6+.

Since you're in Europe, check out Langrex in Britain if you haven't. They've got a gazillion tubes.


----------



## IndieGradoFan

Sold my WA6 so I put some 6DE7 adapters up for sale: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/6f8g-to-6de7-and-6sn7-to-6de7-adapters-by-2359glenn.868763/


----------



## davehg

IndieGradoFan said:


> Sold my WA6 so I put some 6DE7 adapters up for sale: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/6f8g-to-6de7-and-6sn7-to-6de7-adapters-by-2359glenn.868763/



PM sent for the 6SN7 adapter


----------



## John Aiello

As I read through this thread most of the comments are about the Gen 1 amps.  I just bought a Gen 2 WA6-SE which has the 13DE7 tubes.  I am just about done with break in so I have not done much listening yet but in the times I have listened I felt that the amp was magical.  I ordered and received the 13EM7 from Woo and the jury is out on the 13EM7 over the 13DE7 at this point.  I also bought the Sophia 274B rectifier.  I am crazy in love with the quality of the build and the classic look of the amp.  Looking forward to doing some listening soon.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

John Aiello said:


> As I read through this thread most of the comments are about the Gen 1 amps.  I just bought a Gen 2 WA6-SE which has the 13DE7 tubes.  I am just about done with break in so I have not done much listening yet but in the times I have listened I felt that the amp was magical.  I ordered and received the 13EM7 from Woo and the jury is out on the 13EM7 over the 13DE7 at this point.  I also bought the Sophia 274B rectifier.  I am crazy in love with the quality of the build and the classic look of the amp.  Looking forward to doing some listening soon.



How is the pairing with the LCD-2C? What are the primary sonic differences between v1 and 2?


----------



## John Aiello

Liu Junyuan said:


> How is the pairing with the LCD-2C? What are the primary sonic differences between v1 and 2?




 On the subject of the LCD2-C I have not had a chance to listen yet as I have been breaking the amp in.  I am planning on posting my listening impressions within the next few weeks.  As for sonic differences?  I can't comment since the only amp I have heard is the V2.


----------



## GivenTheOkiDoke

Would anyone happen to have any experiance with the WA6 SE and a pair of ZMF atticus?


----------



## adydula

Hello,

I am looking at the WA6SE or the Bottlehead Mainline amp...I have 250/600 ohm T90 and T1's....has anyone here used these amps and do you have any comparisons.
The Mainline is BH's top of the line head amp...and I have 9 amps at the moment mostly DIY except for some Schitt stuff.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## FrostyToast

If I wanted a tubey, warm, syrupy sound for my 1st edition wa6, would I have any luck with tube rolling, or should I pick a different amp?
I hear that the wa6 provides a much cleaner sound than other tube amps, but I also heard that you can bubble it up depending on what tubes you go with.
Would I have better luck picking a different amp, or are there good options for "tubeyness" with the wa6?


----------



## watchdog507

FrostyToast said:


> If I wanted a tubey, warm, syrupy sound for my 1st edition wa6, would I have any luck with tube rolling, or should I pick a different amp?
> I hear that the wa6 provides a much cleaner sound than other tube amps, but I also heard that you can bubble it up depending on what tubes you go with.
> Would I have better luck picking a different amp, or are there good options for "tubeyness" with the wa6?



The good thing about WA6's is the range of tubes that you can use, with and without adapters.  Quality tubes like 6SN7's are plentiful and provide immediate sonic benefits.  The rectifier will affect the sound but to a lesser extent.  It would be easy to exceed the value of the amp in tubes, so be mindful.  If you are looking for a lot of musical detail, you will however, never get a highly resolving amp with the WA6 which is why I moved to the WA5-LE.


----------



## joseph69

watchdog507 said:


> The good thing about WA6's is the range of tubes that you can use, with and without adapters. Quality tubes like 6SN7's are plentiful and provide immediate sonic benefits. The rectifier will affect the sound but to a lesser extent.


I agree with this 100%.


----------



## FrostyToast

I just need to know how limited my options with the wa6 are in terms of getting the syrupy tubiness I am striving for.
I might just need to go for something like a bottlehead crack, WA2, and I even heard that the Little Dot II/II+ can give me that which is great considering its cost.
the Little dot as well as the wa2 can also pre-out which is good for my setup as well.


----------



## joseph69

I accidentally erased the tube compatibility chart for all of the older Woo amps.
Can someone please provide me with the older compatibility chart, please?
Thanks


----------



## mowax

FrostyToast said:


> If I wanted a tubey, warm, syrupy sound for my 1st edition wa6, would I have any luck with tube rolling, or should I pick a different amp?
> I hear that the wa6 provides a much cleaner sound than other tube amps, but I also heard that you can bubble it up depending on what tubes you go with.
> Would I have better luck picking a different amp, or are there good options for "tubeyness" with the wa6?


I'm not sure if WA6 or WA6SE is tubey sounding. With my setup, it's depending on the tube. It's really showing you a different sound characteristic with different tube brands. It's just amazing sounding amp for this price range.


----------



## FrostyToast

I heard that the Sophia Princess 274b mesh plate really brings out some warmth, but I'm unsure as to what extent.
As for driver tubes, I haven't looked too much into them or seen what is able to really slow things down or make things warm.


----------



## spyder1

I am having fun with the "WA6 1st gen tube rolling w/ adapters," the 6DJ8/6922 family of tubes.


----------



## mowax

FrostyToast said:


> I heard that the Sophia Princess 274b mesh plate really brings out some warmth, but I'm unsure as to what extent.
> As for driver tubes, I haven't looked too much into them or seen what is able to really slow things down or make things warm.


With my set up, the Sophia Princess 274b+6FD7 sounds very open, clear detail, and warm. It doesn't sound sweet tubby to my ears. With a new Mullard GZ34+6FD7 is just add more weight and more energy. I like Mullard GZ34 better.  The Sophia Princess 274b sounds very light in compare.


----------



## gefski

joseph69 said:


> I accidentally erased the tube compatibility chart for all of the older Woo amps.
> Can someone please provide me with the older compatibility chart, please?
> Thanks



Here's a shot of my hardcopy.


----------



## joseph69

Thank you very much.


----------



## Ad-Astra

Is it worth it if I have the darkvoice 336


----------



## Kenion

watchdog507 said:


> The good thing about WA6's is the range of tubes that you can use, with and without adapters.  Quality tubes like 6SN7's are plentiful and provide immediate sonic benefits.  The rectifier will affect the sound but to a lesser extent.  It would be easy to exceed the value of the amp in tubes, so be mindful.  If you are looking for a lot of musical detail, you will however, never get a highly resolving amp with the WA6 which is why I moved to the WA5-LE.



Thanks for the insight 

I'm looking forward to upgrade my stock pair of 13DE7s on my WA6-SE as I upgraded the rectifier tube already.
Do you happen to know if your suggested "6SN7" tube would be compatible with my amp?


----------



## watchdog507

Kenion said:


> Thanks for the insight
> 
> I'm looking forward to upgrade my stock pair of 13DE7s on my WA6-SE as I upgraded the rectifier tube already.
> Do you happen to know if your suggested "6SN7" tube would be compatible with my amp?



Woo can give you a list of compatible tubes.  Your first problem is 13DE7's  the first numbers designate the voltage so 13 volts.  With a 6SN7 you have 6 volts.  They are incompatible with out modifications.  This is one reason why the earlier WA6's were popular.  They had a greater range of tubes available.  I have no idea why WOO went to 13 volt tubes.


----------



## Kenion

Thank you for your fast reply! 

Well thats kinda sad! wished I could upgrade my drivers more easily. 
Wonder if anyone else has WA6-SE with 13DE7's and ugpraded their driver tubes with a positive sonics in sound as a result


----------



## maheeinfy

Which 6sn7 tube is recommend on WA6 1st gen


----------



## watchdog507

maheeinfy said:


> Which 6sn7 tube is recommend on WA6 1st gen



The tubes that I use are Tung Sol 6F8G's with an adapter.  They have the identical structure to 6SN7 Round Plates for less than half the price.  They have been in my system for a year and I just have no desire to change them out.  There are 6SN7 threads here that review the various tubes with detailed information:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-reference-6sn7-thread.117677/

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mini-review-various-6sn7-tubes.159143/

Lots of good reading.


----------



## joseph69 (Mar 7, 2018)

Kenion said:


> Thank you for your fast reply!
> 
> Well thats kinda sad! wished I could upgrade my drivers more easily.
> Wonder if anyone else has WA6-SE with 13DE7's and ugpraded their driver tubes with a positive sonics in sound as a result


You can use a 12SN7 in the 2nd Gen WA6.

EDIT: You'll need an adapter to use the 126SN7 with the Gen 2
The Gen 1 also needed an adapter to use the 6SN7.


----------



## Kenion

joseph69 said:


> You can use a 12SN7 in the 2nd Gen WA6.
> 
> EDIT: You'll need an adapter to use the 126SN7 with the Gen 2
> The Gen 1 also needed an adapter to use the 6SN7.



Thank you Joseph!
I found 12SN7's on eBay. https://www.ebay.de/itm/12SN7-GTA-G...563481?hash=item33e2b0b499:g:PnwAAOSwMgdX1X8e
Do you know what adapters I need?


----------



## joseph69

Kenion said:


> Thank you Joseph!
> I found 12SN7's on eBay. https://www.ebay.de/itm/12SN7-GTA-G...563481?hash=item33e2b0b499:g:PnwAAOSwMgdX1X8e
> Do you know what adapters I need?


Youre welcome.
An 8 pin to 9 pin adapter is needed. Woo has really nice adapters, so contact them and tell them what you need.
Here is the Tube Compatibility Chat for the Gen2 Woo amps.


----------



## raddomguy123456

Got a WA6, wanna get some tubes 

Looking at a  *Mullard GZ34 / 5AR4*

But I don't know about the pair of drive tubes. Listening to rock and electronic. The PDF for the WA6 didn't list very many (13FD7, 13DR7, 13EW7, 13DE7 are the only ones not needing an adaptor), and almost all of those I can't find available.


----------



## stersa (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice and powerful amp...






Best Regards

Sisco


----------



## snapple10

^nice pic. Is that Utopia? Hoping to pick it up someday 
WA6SE is a nice amp
Happy listening!!!


----------



## stersa

snapple10 said:


> ^nice pic. Is that Utopia? Hoping to pick it up someday
> WA6SE is a nice amp
> Happy listening!!!



Clear...

Best Regards

Sisco


----------



## joseph69

snapple10 said:


> ^nice pic. Is that Utopia? Hoping to pick it up someday
> WA6SE is a nice amp
> Happy listening!!!


Nice!
Where did you have the plexiglass covers made? 
I currently use a body pillowcase to cover my amps/PSU's.


----------



## snapple10

^ bought it from a member here when I first joined few years ago- he had it made for me
I will have to look through my stuff for his screen name- audioglore??


----------



## joseph69

snapple10 said:


> ^ bought it from a member here when I first joined few years ago- he had it made for me
> I will have to look through my stuff for his screen name- audioglore??


Thank you.


----------



## spyder1 (Mar 13, 2018)

There is limited tube rolling choices for the 2nd gen. WA6, compared to the 1st gen. WA6.


----------



## isol

Anybody knows the difference in sq between 1st gen and 2nd gen?


----------



## thecrow

FrostyToast said:


> I just need to know how limited my options with the wa6 are in terms of getting the syrupy tubiness I am striving for.
> I might just need to go for something like a bottlehead crack, WA2, and I even heard that the Little Dot II/II+ can give me that which is great considering its cost.
> the Little dot as well as the wa2 can also pre-out which is good for my setup as well.


having the wa2 for the last few years i would describe it more as silky smooth. Not necessarily tubey. Very good with my hd800. Ok with some tubes for my lcd2. It’s somewhat limited with low impedance headphones

 You may already have read this, if not maybe worth having a look (re lafigaro 339)
https://www.headfonia.com/the-woo-audio-2-the-looks-and-sound/2/


----------



## vlach

Has anyone compared the WA2 to the WA6? Different price point i know but from all the reading i did on the WA2 it is often described as rich in tonality and smooth, however soft. The WA6 is said to be warmer and smoother than the WA6SE which is often described as almost SS sounding, hence i'm curious how the WA2 & WA6 compare.


----------



## John Aiello

isol said:


> Anybody knows the difference in sq between 1st gen and 2nd gen?



The first Gen takes a 6 series driver tube while the Gen 2 takes the 13DE7 as it's stock tube.  Some say this results in less opportunities to tube roll.  I have a Gen 2 amp and found lots of available tubes to try.


----------



## Henley2

I’m upgrading my Woo Audio Wa6 Se therefore I’m selling my driver and rectifier tube collection. Lot of nice tubes ao 6FD7 and 6EW7 fat bottles, 6EM7 etc. See my adds in the classifieds.


----------



## twitch133

Got my WA6 setup completed this week.

It looks as good as it sounds!! Which is a huge plus for me, I do not like sacrificing form if I do not have to, even more so since it really is a centerpiece on my desk. I got the Woo in, along with a Cambridge DACMagic Plus, hooked up my Sennhieser HD650's. And... Immediately got rid of the stock tubes for a Sophia 274B, and a pair of 1950's stock Sylvania 13FD7, fat bottle, black plate, side getter power tubes.

I am still working on nailing down the differences between the Sylvania's and the stock 13DE7's. The most immediate difference is gain, the Sylvania's have much more gain than the stock tubes, I had to turn the amp down about two hours to get the same volume. (I.E. 12:00 to 10:00)

I have a few tubes on my list...
Sylvania 13DE7
RCA 13DE7
Both in 13FD7, standard and fat bottle...
Brimar 5Z4GY
Mullard 5U4G

I am also Curious about the AF 596... It looks really cool, but is the sound and look worth ~300$?


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 20, 2018)

NIce, glad you're enjoying the WA6 with the new tubes. Give the FD7's time to burn-in and you should notice their nice tight bass slam.
The 596 is an excellent rectifier tube. They're $300.00 because I believe their hard to come across these days. PS: They're UE-USAF 596 which stands for United Electronics United States Air Force.


----------



## nickosiris

@ twitch133 - I've got a fairly new WA6-SE so haven't heard everything yet but I'm a big fan of the Brimar 5Z4GY from your list, and it'll set you back significantly less than $300!


----------



## twitch133

joseph69 said:


> NIce, glad you're enjoying the WA6 with the new tubes. Give the FD7's time to burn-in and you should notice their nice tight bass slam.
> The 596 is an excellent rectifier tube. They're $300.00 because I believe their hard to come across these days. PS: They're UE-USAF 596 which stands for United Electronics United States Air Force.



Yeah man! Not going to lie thought. When it comes to the USAF 596 tube, I may well be shopping with my eyes more so than my ears! (As long as I am not sacrificing performance, lol... I don't even know how much extra I spent my my PC to make it look as good as it runs)

Those 13FD7's though.... It seems like (and it may well be confirmation bias... but, they still sound good, lol) every hour I put on them. They seem to get more powerful, yet more controlled at the same time. In my favorite US punk revolution albums, like Suffer, No Control and Pennywise. The treble and cymbals are actually tolerable now. Early US punk was as bad with the treble as hip hop is with bass.

And when I get tracks that actually have bass in them? It is demonstrating to me everything that my HD650's are capable of. It is very present, but never overwhelming, or, for lack of a better word to describe it, flappy... The sound that you hear from a car with an 18 inch sub in it. I never get even a hint of that.



nickosiris said:


> @ twitch133 - I've got a fairly new WA6-SE so haven't heard everything yet but I'm a big fan of the Brimar 5Z4GY from your list, and it'll set you back significantly less than $300!



I have a few of them on my radar, but none in the US, they are all overseas. Mostly 1970'2 NOS. With all of these good reviews of it, I might just get impatient and order the one from the lot I found in the UK.


----------



## joseph69

twitch133 said:


> Yeah man! Not going to lie thought. When it comes to the USAF 596 tube, I may well be shopping with my eyes more so than my ears! (As long as I am not sacrificing performance, lol... I don't even know how much extra I spent my my PC to make it look as good as it runs)
> 
> Those 13FD7's though.... It seems like (and it may well be confirmation bias... but, they still sound good, lol) every hour I put on them. They seem to get more powerful, yet more controlled at the same time. In my favorite US punk revolution albums, like Suffer, No Control and Pennywise. The treble and cymbals are actually tolerable now. Early US punk was as bad with the treble as hip hop is with bass.
> 
> And when I get tracks that actually have bass in them? It is demonstrating to me everything that my HD650's are capable of. It is very present, but never overwhelming, or, for lack of a better word to describe it, flappy... The sound that you hear from a car with an 18 inch sub in it. I never get even a hint of that.


The more you burn-in the tubes the better they're going to sound, for sure.
I happen to like the 6FD7's quite a bit myself.


----------



## 18inch

hi all, i just got myself a 1st gen WA6, anyone know if i can use any adaptor to go from 6de7 to 6sn7, 80$usd for a pair from woo audio seems very steep ! if anyone have any suggestion where to look id appreciate it!

thx


----------



## watchdog507

18inch said:


> hi all, i just got myself a 1st gen WA6, anyone know if i can use any adaptor to go from 6de7 to 6sn7, 80$usd for a pair from woo audio seems very steep ! if anyone have any suggestion where to look id appreciate it!
> 
> thx


I have the Woo ones and yes expensive but nice. Functionally no different from cheap EBay adapter.


----------



## joseph69

18inch said:


> hi all, i just got myself a 1st gen WA6, anyone know if i can use any adaptor to go from 6de7 to 6sn7, 80$usd for a pair from woo audio seems very steep ! if anyone have any suggestion where to look id appreciate it!thx


The Woo adapters are very well made and beautifully aesthetic.



watchdog507 said:


> I have the Woo ones and yes expensive but nice.


+1


----------



## ajheyl

flaming_june said:


> I think the problem is that the forum has it hard for people searching for information;  When you do search for WA6 info hundreds of irelavent or outdated posts/threads pop up.  It's hard to sort through all of them without a filter.


I had this same issue.  I DID pull the trigger on the WA6 but currently I prefer my Schiit Valhalla combined with my HD600's  I have LCD 2's coming and a pair of AKG 701's but I'll need a second mortgage soon if I don't settle on the right combo for now.  I just wanted good recommends for cans that would match my Woo.


----------



## 18inch (Apr 24, 2018)

watchdog507 said:


> I have the Woo ones and yes expensive but nice. Functionally no different from cheap EBay adapter.





joseph69 said:


> The Woo adapters are very well made and beautifully aesthetic.
> 
> +1



thx .. but its still 80usd + shipping lol, maybe if they were all black i would consider them, they do fit nicely with the silver wa6, not to sure with the black version though, which is the one i have, i ordered a pair of minimalist converter from Ebay, hopefully they will do the job and will sit flush with the chassis!

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1pc-6SN7-CV...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## 18inch

ajheyl said:


> I had this same issue.  I DID pull the trigger on the WA6 but currently I prefer my Schiit Valhalla combined with my HD600's  I have LCD 2's coming and a pair of AKG 701's but I'll need a second mortgage soon if I don't settle on the right combo for now.  I just wanted good recommends for cans that would match my Woo.



do you have the latest version of the WA6 or the 1st gen? 
Im enjoying the WA6 (with a Sophia rectifier) but not really wow'ed by it tbh, it is still a very nice piece, and so far it does seem to reproduce a smoother listening experience compared to my Burson V2+, less edgy but at the same time less airy though, the burson definitly has more "air" and breath around instruments and voices !

Very anxious to try out some 6sn7 though, i alrdy have 4pairs, i think they will make a big difference, i will report back for sure


----------



## watchdog507

18inch said:


> thx .. but its still 80usd + shipping lol, maybe if they were all black i would consider them, they do fit nicely with the silver wa6, not to sure with the black version though, which is the one i have, i ordered a pair of minimalist converter from Ebay, hopefully they will do the job and will sit flush with the chassis!
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1pc-6SN7-CV181-Adapter-top-instead-6DE7-tube-converter-adapter/201413820499?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Here they are on a black Woo WA5-LE if you zoom in they look pretty good.


----------



## ajheyl

18inch said:


> do you have the latest version of the WA6 or the 1st gen?
> Im enjoying the WA6 (with a Sophia rectifier) but not really wow'ed by it tbh, it is still a very nice piece, and so far it does seem to reproduce a smoother listening experience compared to my Burson V2+, less edgy but at the same time less airy though, the burson definitly has more "air" and breath around instruments and voices !
> 
> Very anxious to try out some 6sn7 though, i alrdy have 4pairs, i think they will make a big difference, i will report back for sure



I have the princess and  NOS Sylvania 13DE7  I'd like to enjoy my sound without spending hundreds more in tube rolling.  So far I upgraded to a Concero HD DAC which came today and it IS a better DAC.  When the LCD 2's arrive I will give you a verdict on the Valhalla VS the WA6.  I don't want to keep messing with all of this.  I enjoy both sounds for different reasons but so far the overall winner is the Valhalla.  I'd love that to change since the Woo is sexy and seems like it has a soul in it just begging to be let out.


----------



## ajheyl

18inch said:


> do you have the latest version of the WA6 or the 1st gen?
> Im enjoying the WA6 (with a Sophia rectifier) but not really wow'ed by it tbh, it is still a very nice piece, and so far it does seem to reproduce a smoother listening experience compared to my Burson V2+, less edgy but at the same time less airy though, the burson definitly has more "air" and breath around instruments and voices !
> 
> Very anxious to try out some 6sn7 though, i alrdy have 4pairs, i think they will make a big difference, i will report back for sure


Oh...and it's the second Gen..


----------



## 18inch

i feel you, i do wish sometimes i never found out about tubes, its so easy to get lost and spend money on them! but its part of the fun though, the sound is much more pleasing as well in my experience.

Been tube rolling on my first tube integrated amplifier (single input stage tube) for about 2months now and its amazing how changing the tube pretty much changes the whole sonic character of the amplifier!!

This leads me to believe that the amplifier... well.. really just amplifies, to radically change the actual sound, im afraid you will have to go through the tube rolling process and figure out your favorite!

On the bright side though, with your version (13de7), going for 12sn7 with adaptor would be worth a shot, although there is less options than the 1st gen, they are much cheaper and apparently very similar to the 6sn7.


----------



## ajheyl

18inch said:


> i feel you, i do wish sometimes i never found out about tubes, its so easy to get lost and spend money on them! but its part of the fun though, the sound is much more pleasing as well in my experience.
> 
> Been tube rolling on my first tube integrated amplifier (single input stage tube) for about 2months now and its amazing how changing the tube pretty much changes the whole sonic character of the amplifier!!
> 
> ...


I just ordered a pair of matched 6DR7's   I'll for sure try out the 12sn7 w/adapter too as per your recommend.


----------



## spyder1

ajheyl said:


> I just ordered a pair of matched 6DR7's I'll for sure try out the 12sn7 w/adapter too as per your recommend.


If you own 1st Gen WA6, vacuum tubes would be 6DR7, w/ adapters 6SN7. 2nd Gen WA6, vacuum tubes would be 13DR7, w/ adapters 12SN7.


----------



## ajheyl

spyder1 said:


> If you own 1st Gen WA6, vacuum tubes would be 6DR7, w/ adapters 6SN7. 2nd Gen WA6, vacuum tubes would be 13DR7, w/ adapters 12SN7.


It's Second Gen.  Thanks!


----------



## twitch133

18inch said:


> i feel you, i do wish sometimes i never found out about tubes, its so easy to get lost and spend money on them! but its part of the fun though, the sound is much more pleasing as well in my experience.
> 
> Been tube rolling on my first tube integrated amplifier (single input stage tube) for about 2months now and its amazing how changing the tube pretty much changes the whole sonic character of the amplifier!!
> 
> ...



I have found that half the fun is searching for and findings rare and fun tubes.

It makes enjoying them feel so much more interesting.


----------



## 18inch

^^^  definitly true! 

Does anyone one tried the Sophia Aqua 274b, wondering if its a big difference xompared to the sophia mesh.  Not too sure whats the whole 47uF is all about compared to the 4uF on the mesh.. Apparently should give more extention and better details?


----------



## twitch133

18inch said:


> ^^^  definitly true!
> 
> Does anyone one tried the Sophia Aqua 274b, wondering if its a big difference xompared to the sophia mesh.  Not too sure whats the whole 47uF is all about compared to the 4uF on the mesh.. Apparently should give more extention and better details?



I think it is something to do with the tube's capacitance, and the inline capacitor downstream of the tube... I think the uF (Micro Faraday, IICR?) rating is what the capacitor downstream needs to measure at. But, I am a mechanic who is in the process of training, and getting back into school to become a mechanical or service engineer. Electronics are a little bit out of my league, lol.

I can't find a print of the WA6 / SE to save my life though, so finding the rating of that capacitor may need to come down to someone that has taken the covers off of their amp to have a look.

There are so many raving reviews and success stories about the WA6 / SE (And other woo amps) with the SE 274B, that I imagine the capacitor in question is most likely a 4uF...


----------



## 18inch (Apr 28, 2018)

ahh ok, i might open up my wa6 and check that out when i have the time! 

Is the rectifier responsible for the frequency reponse more than the drivers? I know the drivers changes that a bit but im not too sure of the main role of the rectifier

As of now i find that the wa6 rolls off at about 30hz , im running the sophia mesh with raytheon 6de7.


----------



## twitch133

18inch said:


> ahh ok, i might open up my wa6 and check that out when i have the time!
> 
> Is the rectifier responsible for the frequency reponse more than the drivers? I know the drivers changes that a bit but im not too sure of the main role of the rectifier
> 
> As of now i find that the wa6 rolls off at about 30hz , im running the sophia mesh with raytheon 6de7.



I can't comment on it from the engineering side (The most I get into on electrical engineering is Inductive and capacitive coupling of rotating shafts...), or really from the audio side. Due to years as an engine technician working crew boats in the Gulf of Mexico, my high frequency hearing is shot, and I constantly can hear my tinnitus... Even over fairly loud music.

But, From rolling between a Svetlana 5U4GB, and the Sophia Mesh 274B. It tightens the base up. I am not sure what it does with the frequency response to the low end, nor does it seem to increase the amount of bass... But, the SE 274B makes the bass tighter, hit harder, and more defined / detailed. At least, that is my completely subjective experience with it. It seems to match the general consensus as well... Except that for most others, they seem to see a greater volume of bass after going with the 274.


----------



## 18inch

Well i opened up my wa6, not sure which cap i should look lol for but  the big ones seem to be 330uF. Idk, i might just get the aqua and try it out and compare myself! lolz


----------



## ajheyl

ajheyl said:


> I just ordered a pair of matched 6DR7's   I'll for sure try out the 12sn7 w/adapter too as per your recommend.


So I tried the 6DR7 NOS.  They weren't cheap at 50 bucks.  First impression they burn bright. They break up easily and not in a good way.  They can't handle any level of complex music such as orchestra.  They were for sure brighter and I liked that but overall a very limited tube.


----------



## 18inch

^^ your not suppose to run these tubes with the second gen!! The latest version runs 12v or 13v iirc through the drive tubes whereas anything that starts with 6 is a 6v tube which is not compatible.. I would assume your frying the tube now(not sure), i would turn off the amp and take them off once its cooled off just to be safe! Wa6 second gen driver tube should start with 13 , or 12sn7 with the adaptor only.


----------



## twitch133 (Apr 29, 2018)

18inch said:


> Well i opened up my wa6, not sure which cap i should look lol for but  the big ones seem to be 330uF. Idk, i might just get the aqua and try it out and compare myself! lolz



Good question... lol. I figured it would be a little bit more obvious. Open it up and there would be a small, <4uF cap staring right at you from somewhere around the rectifier base....



ajheyl said:


> So I tried the 6DR7 NOS.  They weren't cheap at 50 bucks.  First impression they burn bright. They break up easily and not in a good way.  They can't handle any level of complex music such as orchestra.  They were for sure brighter and I liked that but overall a very limited tube.



Like 18inch said... Gen 2 uses a 13 volt heater. (the first two digits in the tube number). I would imagine the issues with the sound are likely based around the incorrect tube.

Most of the tubes I have been finding are various 13DE7 and 13FD7 offerings.

I have found a decent source of both... A seller on ebay, with matched offerings from RCA and Sylvania for, what I assume is a fairly reasonable cost. I am running a set of Sylvania, 13FD7's. Fat bottle, black plate side getter... (all of the catch terms, if any of them mean anything to anyone...) 1950's NOS, IIRC. Theye are quite excellent. Let me know if you want me to PM you the details of the guy on Ebay.

On my HD650's they drive this beautifully detailed and tenured mid range, with great imaging that makes classical (or anything with strings or brass) really pop.

On my LCD-X's, they really make the bass sing. It is ever present, but well controlled and never overwhelming. It never drowns out the mids or highs.






(If anyone know's how to find and read date codes on tubes, if they even exist... It would be pretty cool to verify the vintage on these guys...)


----------



## ajheyl

Guys you rock!  The woo site is a little unclear on 1st vs second and what tubes to try.  I didn't see that twitch actually said that 1st gen and second gen were different but when I re-read it there it was...plain as day.   Thanks for all the help and education.   I have a couple types of 13's coming.


----------



## ajheyl

twitch133 said:


> Good question... lol. I figured it would be a little bit more obvious. Open it up and there would be a small, <4uF cap staring right at you from somewhere around the rectifier base....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please.  Feel free to PM me.   I'll look the eBay seller up.  I see a guy in Canada with a couple sets of the 13FD7's. Fat bottle, black plate side getter  Again, THANKS!


----------



## ajheyl

18inch said:


> ^^ your not suppose to run these tubes with the second gen!! The latest version runs 12v or 13v iirc through the drive tubes whereas anything that starts with 6 is a 6v tube which is not compatible.. I would assume your frying the tube now(not sure), i would turn off the amp and take them off once its cooled off just to be safe! Wa6 second gen driver tube should start with 13 , or 12sn7 with the adaptor only.


Glad it didn't blow up!  Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## ajheyl

So I was told that chasing sound for an amp was not the smartest route.  BUT I'd say after auditioning 6 different cans I settled on the pair that is making me the happiest with my Woo Audio WA6.  The Beyerdynamic 1990's are terrific.  They have a bit too much high end treble on some things but they fill the music out better than the HD 600's. I'm using a plug in eq in Audirvana to ease off of the sibilance  I did buy a solid state Emotiva A100 and did the mod where you can bypass the resistors for volume to see if the extra power would make a difference for me.  BUT My WA6 now has enough power to push the headphones I have and I just prefer the tube sound therefore the Emotive is heading back.  So...I chased the amp not the cans...I'll try other headphones eventually but right now...me likey


----------



## hbmorrison

Hey. I am thinking of getting a nice tube amp to complement my Oppo HA-1 and the WA6 or the WA6-SE are on my radar.

I suspect I will need the SE to drive my LCD-3s but I would most likely end up with stock tubes, at least for a while, which I have heard are not so satisfactory.

The alternative would be to get a WA6 with some upgrades and just it with my Focal Clears.

I would love to hear thoughts on either option from folk. Does the stock SE need upgrades? Or would the WA6 have enough oomph to drive the Clears?


----------



## John Aiello

The SE are the way to go.  You can get 13DE7 tubes lots of places for under $40.  The rectifier tubes can also be had for about the same to savvy shoppers.  That said the stock tubes are fine and can be used for a long time without rolling them.  I have the SE.  I love it.  Those LCD-3 will take a bit to drive to satisfactory levels.  The SE is definetly the way to go.


----------



## filip sebastian (May 12, 2018)

Hello,

I am recent owner of WA6 and I am very happy of the purchase. I am using the amp with gen 1 Beyerdynamic T1 and I can say it's an improvement over Musical Fidelity M1 HPA. After a few hours of burn-in, the device sounds good. With standard lamps, the sound is a bit dark, a dark background, mids and lows could be better, and, if the voices sounded slightly thickened at the start, more and more they start to sound natural... I will see more after more hours, but the sound is very pleasant basicaly.
The scene is pretty wide, both as width and depth, plus more detailed than the solid state amp I have.
With my first experience with a lamp amp, I am surprised there is not background noise, even with volume kicked up to maximum.
The standard lamps are 1x 5AR4 -China si 2x 6DE7 -SUA.
I would like to buy lamps to better suit my headsets and would like you to tell me if choice is right:
1x Mullard/Holland GZ34 and 2x 6SN7 Sylvania (or other manufacturer).
I could also find 5AR4WGB, equivalent of GZ34.
Which is better choice, Mullard GZ34 or 5AR4WGB ?
Will 6SN7 offer enough power for T1 in comparison to 6DE7 ? Or instead 6SN7 maybe 6GL7?
Thank you.
Foto


----------



## hbmorrison

Thanks John. 

I forgot to ask in my post whether there are any reasonably priced DACs that pair well with the WA6s? I have a Modi Multibit which I think has a high enough output voltage, but I'd love to know if there are any little stars out there that fit with the WA6s.


----------



## twitch133

hannahjherself said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> I forgot to ask in my post whether there are any reasonably priced DACs that pair well with the WA6s? I have a Modi Multibit which I think has a high enough output voltage, but I'd love to know if there are any little stars out there that fit with the WA6s.



I have been enjoying the Cambridge audio DACMagic Plus.

It seems to be really accurate, no noise, even when no audio is playing and I turn my amp all the way up. Has what I seem to think is a pretty much neutral signature... leaving more room to play with tubes.


----------



## filip sebastian

Hello,

Has anyone used Russian NOS 6H8C/6SN7 tubes with the WA6?  https://www.upscaleaudio.com/products/early-russian-6h8c-6sn7
The rectifier tube is a Zaerix 5AR4 NOS, probably russian.


----------



## bassboysam

How many versions of the WA6 are out there?  Is there a way to tell them apart?


----------



## twitch133

bassboysam said:


> How many versions of the WA6 are out there?  Is there a way to tell them apart?



In the research I did before purchasing my WA6 Gen 2, I could only find 4 versions (If you include the WA6-SE) 

The SE will always have two units. (An amp and a power supply/inverter)

WA6 or the WA6-SE Gen 1 will use 6DE7 tubes.

WA6 or WA6-SE Gen 2 will use 13DE7 tubes.


----------



## bassboysam

twitch133 said:


> In the research I did before purchasing my WA6 Gen 2, I could only find 4 versions (If you include the WA6-SE)
> 
> The SE will always have two units. (An amp and a power supply/inverter)
> 
> ...




but i think there were different versions of the 6DE7 WA6 as well.


----------



## joseph69

bassboysam said:


> but i think there were different versions of the 6DE7 WA6 as well.


I think there were some maxed out versions (upgrades) from Woo at one time.


----------



## ajheyl

spyder1 said:


> If you own 1st Gen WA6, vacuum tubes would be 6DR7, w/ adapters 6SN7. 2nd Gen WA6, vacuum tubes would be 13DR7, w/ adapters 12SN7.








 Ready to try some Fat Bottles...


----------



## filip sebastian

Hello,for my WA6,what do you recommend: Mullard GZ32 or GZ32 Miniwatt ?
https://www.ebay.com/i/262293544641?rmvSB=true
https://tubeworldexpress.com/collec...55-62-40-and-62-40-small-rattle-inside-base-1


----------



## joseph69

I find the New Production Mullard GZ34 just fine


----------



## filip sebastian (May 26, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> I find the New Production Mullard GZ34 just fine


Warm sound ? I found a Zaerix 5AR4 product in URSS (NOS )and sound clinical.


----------



## joseph69

Warm, rich,  full bodied sound in my experience. I'm using it with NOS RCA Big Bottle 6FD7's and really enjoy the combo. For +/- $45.00 shipped it's a real nice tube.


----------



## John Aiello (May 27, 2018)

Post withdrawn


----------



## hbmorrison

I am waiting to see if I get a bonus from work before I push the button on the WA6-SE. I was wondering if there are any factory tube upgrades that folk here would recommend? I will not know my exact budget until the end of next month so I may be able to pick one or more of them. Do any stand out as real game changers and/or good for the price?


----------



## elira

hannahjherself said:


> I am waiting to see if I get a bonus from work before I push the button on the WA6-SE. I was wondering if there are any factory tube upgrades that folk here would recommend? I will not know my exact budget until the end of next month so I may be able to pick one or more of them. Do any stand out as real game changers and/or good for the price?


The 13EM7 tubes are a nice improvement, the gain and clarity increases. The down side is that they pick more interference up. With the stock tubes I can have my smartphone around but with the 13EM7 it needs to be like 2 feet away.


----------



## hbmorrison

Good to know. I am thinking of getting a Schiit Eitr so I can keep my phone charging further away and run an SPDIF cable to my DAC.


----------



## 18inch (May 31, 2018)

Hey guys, i need help ...

Ive been trying to get an 6sn7 adapter, got one from ebay, turned out it doesnt fit my wa6, then i just  just ordered the woo audio adapter thinking it would be a no brainer.... but, it still does not fit... apparently i have one of the earlier built wa6 which has an approx 1" opening on the drivers. i think i need about 1"3/8 or 1"1/2... The chassis is in the way and pins do not reach.

Woo audio was kind enough to let me return them for a refund... which i appreciate very much, but on the other hand, i still want to find a solution and use them if possible

Has anyone else had this issue and is there are slim adapters out there? or whats the solution run 6sn7 on this amp?

*i did take of the top cover with the labeling and it still did not help, the holes are the same size as the core chassis as well as the top plate.

thx


----------



## joseph69

18inch said:


> *i did take of the top cover with the labeling and it still did not help, the holes are the same size as the core chassis as well as the top plate.


I was going to tell you to remove the top tube plate cover, but hearing you'd already did this with the same results is strange. My WA6 is 5-6yrs old. How old is yours?


----------



## filip sebastian (Jun 1, 2018)

18inch said:


> Hey guys, i need help ...
> 
> Ive been trying to get an 6sn7 adapter, got one from ebay, turned out it doesnt fit my wa6, then i just  just ordered the woo audio adapter thinking it would be a no brainer.... but, it still does not fit... apparently i have one of the earlier built wa6 which has an approx 1" opening on the drivers. i think i need about 1"3/8 or 1"1/2... The chassis is in the way and pins do not reach.
> 
> ...


How old is your WA6?
Can you upload a picture with its front side?


----------



## 18inch (Jun 1, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> I was going to tell you to remove the top tube plate cover, but hearing you'd already did this with the same results is strange. My WA6 is 5-6yrs old. How old is yours?





filip sebastian said:


> How old is your WA6?
> Can you upload a picture with its front side?



No idea how old it is... got the unit couple months ago used market...







i did order this... https://www.ebay.ca/itm/201195970651?_trksid=p2380057.m570.l6004&_trkparms=gh1g=I201195970651.N41.S1.R2.TR2

hope itll do the trick


----------



## JoeDoe

Hey there WA6ers! I'm an often lurker, occasional poster, and in general Woo fan. I've got both a WA6 and Maxxed WA6SE right now (trying to sell the SE!) and I'm trying to trade for a black WA6. Both of my units are silver. Two questions for the panel:

1. For you guys who are using R2R or NOS DACs with the WA6, what do you like and why?
2. Anyone interested in trading their black unit for a silver one with a few tubes for your trouble?


----------



## gefski

JoeDoe said:


> Hey there WA6ers! I'm an often lurker, occasional poster, and in general Woo fan. I've got both a WA6 and Maxxed WA6SE right now (trying to sell the SE!) and I'm trying to trade for a black WA6. Both of my units are silver. Two questions for the panel:
> 
> 1. For you guys who are using R2R or NOS DACs with the WA6, what do you like and why?
> 2. Anyone interested in trading their black unit for a silver one with a few tubes for your trouble?



Yggy-A, now replaced by Yggy-B.
True timbre, texture, touch. Transparent.


----------



## filip sebastian

I bought a Mullard GZ32 tube, and adaptors for 6SN7. Can you reccomend me a few 6SN7 models that will go along with GZ32? The headsets are Beyerdynamic T1 first gen.


----------



## twitch133

Decided to pull the trigger on one of these rectifiers





Boxed in '57...


----------



## 471724

hannahjherself said:


> I am waiting to see if I get a bonus from work before I push the button on the WA6-SE. I was wondering if there are any factory tube upgrades that folk here would recommend? I will not know my exact budget until the end of next month so I may be able to pick one or more of them. Do any stand out as real game changers and/or good for the price?



It's late for a reply, but if you ended up getting the WA6SE, I have a recommendation on an affordable option for the rectifier tube. I'm using a NOS Brimar 5Z4GY, from Langrex in the UK, quite reasonable at $49 including shipping. It is much better sounding than the stock Chinese GZ34, which is muddy by comparison.


----------



## 18inch (Jul 9, 2018)

*update* so i got the extensions adapters and im finally able to use 6sn7 now! was well worth it.  Got 4 pair to try out, really loving the Ken-Rad with Brimar 5r4gy so far, its clear, very clean bass, natural vocals and a sense of space ! i might do a comparision thread.. been switching rectifiers (RCA 5r4g, Brimar 5r4gy, Sophia 274b, RT 5R4GYS and Fivre 5R4gy) so far my favorites are the Brimar 5R4GY and the RT 5R4GYS, seems to always get back to those 2 for some reason, the Brimar has an obvious step up in vocals compared to the other Rectifiers! and the RT has a fairly linear frequency response with a nice organic grain sound with good bass!! I did like the RCA too, but i find it to be close to a solid sate sound, although very nice, sounded too dry and not engaging enough for me.

@filip sebastian
youll have to try out yourself! what do you listen to/ what are you looking for?
look for Brimar, Sylvania, Ken-Rad, RCA, Tung-Sol, GE.


----------



## KC-130

watchdog507 said:


> Here they are on a black Woo WA5-LE if you zoom in they look pretty good.


That is one intimidating setup !
Much like sitting on my deck on a hot summer afternoon watching a wicked thunderstorm roll in.


----------



## Zachik

JoeDoe said:


> I've got both a WA6 and Maxxed WA6SE right now (trying to sell the SE!) and I'm trying to trade for a black WA6.


JoeDoe or anyone else: (my apologies if was answered in the thread, but didn't find it easily)
1. How does the WA6 compare to the WA6SE? On the fence buying a WA6 (or WA6SE) and was wondering whether the difference is noticeable and worth the extra $$$...
2. I could probably buy *for the same $$$* new (2nd gen) WA6 or used 1st gen WA6SE. Any thoughts on which would be a better buy? 1st gen SE or 2nd gen non-SE?
3. Did anyone compare the *Cayin HA-1A MK2 *to the WA6 (or WA6SE)? Currently on sale for $750... so same price as new WA6 or 1st gen WA6SE...  Choices... Choices... 

I have in my stable: HD600, Ether Flow (open), AEON (closed), ZMF Atticus, HiFiMAN Edition X v2.

Thanks in advance for any info, thoughts and opinions


----------



## watchdog507

Zachik said:


> JoeDoe or anyone else: (my apologies if was answered in the thread, but didn't find it easily)
> 1. How does the WA6 compare to the WA6SE? On the fence buying a WA6 (or WA6SE) and was wondering whether the difference is noticeable and worth the extra $$$...
> 2. I could probably buy *for the same $$$* new (2nd gen) WA6 or used 1st gen WA6SE. Any thoughts on which would be a better buy? 1st gen SE or 2nd gen non-SE?
> 3. Did anyone compare the *Cayin HA-1A MK2 *to the WA6 (or WA6SE)? Currently on sale for $750... so same price as new WA6 or 1st gen WA6SE...  Choices... Choices...
> ...



This is dealt with in other posts. However my take on the WA-6, original version was not positive.  The amp, even with tubes that cost more than the amp had frequency range and detail limitations.  I would go with the WA6SE original version over the WA6.   The benefits of a separate power supply are incontrovertible.  That said the newer version uses 13 volt tubes that severely limit tube rolling.  As for the Cayin I've not heard it.


----------



## JoeDoe

Zachik said:


> JoeDoe or anyone else: (my apologies if was answered in the thread, but didn't find it easily)
> 1. How does the WA6 compare to the WA6SE? On the fence buying a WA6 (or WA6SE) and was wondering whether the difference is noticeable and worth the extra $$$...
> 2. I could probably buy *for the same $$$* new (2nd gen) WA6 or used 1st gen WA6SE. Any thoughts on which would be a better buy? 1st gen SE or 2nd gen non-SE?
> 3. Did anyone compare the *Cayin HA-1A MK2 *to the WA6 (or WA6SE)? Currently on sale for $750... so same price as new WA6 or 1st gen WA6SE...  Choices... Choices...
> ...




Hey Z,

I mostly lean towards the SE for your purposes. It puts out way more power, and the 600, Ether, and Atticus all benefit from more power as opposed to less. Not to mention the SE has two outputs and is a bit more tube rollable than the 2nd gen 6. To my ears, the SE naturally has a slightly less euphonic sound than the normal WA6 which means it's a little less picky when it comes to pairings. 

The 6 has the edge in cost, footprint, and a slightly warmer stock sound which pairs better with cans like Grados, Denons, and maybe the HD800. Less power on tap however, so that's something to remember.

I can't speak to the Cayin


----------



## Zachik

watchdog507 said:


> This is dealt with in other posts. However my take on the WA-6, original version was not positive.  The amp, even with tubes that cost more than the amp had frequency range and detail limitations.  I would go with the WA6SE original version over the WA6.   The benefits of a separate power supply are incontrovertible.  That said *the newer version uses 13 volt tubes that severely limit tube rolling*.  As for the Cayin I've not heard it.


I understand the Gen 2 with its 13V tubes limits rolling, but does it solve the frequency range and detail limitation of the 1st gen WA6 (non-SE)?


----------



## watchdog507

twitch133 said:


> Decided to pull the trigger on one of these rectifiers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These United 596 Rectifiers are my  favourite Rectifiers for my Woo WA5-LE. I have multiple pairs as back ups.  I prefer them to EML 5U4G's and the EML's are  great tubes.


----------



## Geekinside

Thinking of getting a WA6SE for my LCD-2 Fazor, which is currently connected to a Schiit Lyr 2. Want to pull the trigger for a full tube amp. Does anybody did the same way?


----------



## bfreedma

Geekinside said:


> Thinking of getting a WA6SE for my LCD-2 Fazor, which is currently connected to a Schiit Lyr 2. Want to pull the trigger for a full tube amp. Does anybody did the same way?




I have a 6SE and enjoy it quite a bit with LCD3Fs.  Can't imagine the LCD2F wouldn't also sound very good.


----------



## MrBasseyPants

Hi! First time poster...

I am pretty new to this hobby, and I tried to start easy...but then jumped right in. My current setup is a Mimby to WA6SE (which I just got new from Woo last week).  Having a Magni3 and WA6SE to directly compare has been quite interesting. The Magni3 was fine, but the Woo is definitely the better amp...although not 12x better. I am happy with my purchase. It definitely makes the Sennheiser HD6XXs sing. I am just a few hours in though so I am still trying new things!

I do have a question though. The 13DE7s glow nicely, but the rectifier doesn't glow at all. Is this normal? Seems like it isn't, but it does sound good.

I did email Woo, and I am waiting for a response. I've never used tubes before so it could be user error.

Thanks for your info,
    jc

In case you were wondering, I am a bass guitar player, and I am into a ridiculously deep V-shape sound signature. It is unnatural, but it pleases me.  I am trying to ween myself off of this, but if I can't hear every flap of the bass string...I am not happy!


----------



## elira

MrBasseyPants said:


> he rectifier doesn't glow at all. Is this normal?



If the rectifier were not working you wouldn't have any output. Some tubes don't glow as much as others because the heating element is hidden behind the structure. If it get's hot then it's glowing even if you can't see the glow.


----------



## MrBasseyPants

elira said:


> If the rectifier were not working you wouldn't have any output. Some tubes don't glow as much as others because the heating element is hidden behind the structure. If it get's hot then it's glowing even if you can't see the glow.


That's what I figured. It does get hot.  I was just expecting the glow!!!! I guess I'll have to get a Sophia 274B now! OK, maybe after I enjoy the stock setup for a while.

Thanks,
 jc


----------



## filip sebastian (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello,for WA6 is ok ?
https://www.ebay.it/itm/6DR7-Valvola-TUBE-Toshiba-Samsung-/222255758760
Samsung 6DR7, I didn't find any data about this tube.Rectifier is Mullard GZ 32.


----------



## Odin412

filip sebastian said:


> Hello,for WA6 is ok ?
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/6DR7-Valvola-TUBE-Toshiba-Samsung-/222255758760
> Samsung 6DR7, I didn't find any data about this tube.Rectifier is Mullard GZ 32.



Yes, 6DR7 will work with the WA6 - 1st generation.


----------



## vlach

Just picked up a used WA6 in mint condition. Early impressions are not too bad with stock tubes, however i find the mids somewhat distant and soft. 

Are there any driver tubes that address this specific sonic aspect?


----------



## bfreedma

vlach said:


> Just picked up a used WA6 in mint condition. Early impressions are not too bad with stock tubes, however i find the mids somewhat distant and soft.
> 
> Are there any driver tubes that address this specific sonic aspect?



I think 6FD7’s will give you what you’re looking for.  That’s assuming your amp is a 1st generation unit.


----------



## vlach

bfreedma said:


> I think 6FD7’s will give you what you’re looking for.  That’s assuming your amp is a 1st generation unit.



Thank you. Is there a brand in particular you recommend? Looking at eBay the prices vary wildly. Indeed it is a 1st gen.


----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## joseph69

vlach said:


> Thank you. Is there a brand in particular you recommend? Looking at eBay the prices vary wildly. Indeed it is a 1st gen.


Your best bet would be buying BNIB NOS 'big bottle' 6FD7's from Woo Audio.


----------



## bfreedma

vlach said:


> Thank you. Is there a brand in particular you recommend? Looking at eBay the prices vary wildly. Indeed it is a 1st gen.



I thought the RCA and Sylvania tubes were similar and preferred them to Westinghouse.  FWIW, the RCA tubes are what I ended up leaving in the amp.


----------



## bfreedma

joseph69 said:


> Your best bet would be buying BNIB NOS 'big bottle' 6FD7's from Woo Audio.



I’m sure the tubes from Woo are good, but their price is really high - currently asking $140 for a pair.


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> I’m sure the tubes from Woo are good, but their price is really high - currently asking $140 for a pair.


I know, but sometimes paying a bit more from a reputable seller is better than dealing with an eBay seller, unless of course you've dealt with them in the past and they're reputable.


----------



## vlach

bfreedma said:


> I’m sure the tubes from Woo are good, but their price is really high - currently asking $140 for a pair.



Exactly my thought since replacing the rectifier tube is apparently a must as well. It adds up.


----------



## bfreedma (Oct 24, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> I know, but sometimes paying a bit more from a reputable seller is better than dealing with an eBay seller, unless of course you've dealt with them in the past and they're reputable.



Good point. There is a pair of RCAs on EBay for $40 from a vendor I’ve had good experience with, but Woo is defintely a no risk option.


----------



## bfreedma

vlach said:


> Exactly my thought since replacing the rectifier tube is apparently a must as well. It adds up.



It does, and prices for NOS tubes compatible with the Woo amps have skyrocketed, probably related to the popularity/sales of Woo amps.

I remember buying a handful of 596 rectifiers for $70 a piece and thinking that was crazy.  Now I wish I’d bought every 596 I could get my hands on - reselling them could have funded some nice gear.  Hindsight is always so easy...


----------



## joseph69

bfreedma said:


> I remember buying a handful of 596 rectifiers for $70 a piece


WOW!


----------



## vlach

bfreedma said:


> Good point. There is a pair of RCAs on EBay for $40 from a vendor I’ve had good experience with, but Woo is defintely a no risk option.



Do we know the brand of 6FD7s Woo sells?


----------



## vlach

bfreedma said:


> I’m sure the tubes from Woo are good, but their price is really high - currently asking $140 for a pair.



My fear with dumping $140 for the 6FD7s and another $160 for the Princess rectifier tube is that the improvements might be marginal, ie disapointing for the money.  What if everything sounds 'different' but not necessarily better?


----------



## 471724 (Oct 25, 2018)

vlach said:


> My fear with dumping $140 for the 6FD7s and another $160 for the Princess rectifier tube is that the improvements might be marginal, ie disapointing for the money.  What if everything sounds 'different' but not necessarily better?



For me, with my WA6SE there was a big sonic improvement going to the 6FD7 from the stock 6DE7s, that I felt was well worth the cost. Primarily, everything is much more focused, clearer, more highly resolved. Other alternatives such as 6EW7 and 6DR7 didn't do much in comparison. I got the 6FD7s through Ebay (it was a reputable seller with excellent feedback) - no problem. One minor annoyance - the amp runs much hotter with the 6FD7s. I've not gone to the Princess rectifier. I found that there was a good improvement with the Brimar 5Z4  from Langrex, costing about $45.


----------



## vlach

quadels said:


> For me, with my WA6SE there was a big sonic improvement going to the 6FD7 from the stock 6DE7s, that I felt was well worth the cost. Primarily, everything is much more focused, clearer, more highly resolved. Other alternatives such as 6EW7 and 6DR7 didn't do much in comparison. One minor annoyance - the amp runs much hotter with the 6FD7s. I've not gone to the Princess rectifier. I found that there was a good improvement with the Brimar 5Z4  from Langrex, costing about $45.



Good feedback, thank you. Your recommendations might actually be a good compromise cost-wise.


----------



## joseph69

vlach said:


> Do we know the brand of 6FD7s Woo sells?


Over the years I've received either RCA or Westinghouse 6FD7's from Woo. The last time I purchased 6FD7's from them, which was 1-2yrs ago I received the Westinghouse, prior to that I revived the RCA.


----------



## bfreedma

vlach said:


> My fear with dumping $140 for the 6FD7s and another $160 for the Princess rectifier tube is that the improvements might be marginal, ie disapointing for the money.  What if everything sounds 'different' but not necessarily better?



I agree with the earlier post recommending the Brimar rectifier.  The Princess is a beautiful tube to look at, but for me, wasn’t so great sonically.


----------



## vlach

Thank you all for your help; the brimar rectifier and 6FD7s it is!


----------



## gefski (Oct 26, 2018)

vlach said:


> What if everything sounds 'different' but not necessarily better?



Through all my hi-fi years, sidegrades are far more frequent than actual upgrades. It's just the nature of the hobby - research, spend some $, listen to music, sell it and move on if it's not synergistic in your rig.

(+1 on Brimar 5z4g and 6fd7s in my WA6+)


----------



## Maalis

After using the Princess for quite a while I decided to roll in this little guy (Bendix 6106). Sounds good


----------



## ThePhoenix924S

Does anyone have an idea where to source a replacement power switch for a WA6-SE? Mine has broken and I would prefer not to have to send it back to New York to have a new one soldered in  Looking at it does not yield a make or model, just "j9" and "b500k". Google shows similar-looking potentiometers, but none are exactly the same? Any ideas?


----------



## attmci

ThePhoenix924S said:


> Does anyone have an idea where to source a replacement power switch for a WA6-SE? Mine has broken and I would prefer not to have to send it back to New York to have a new one soldered in  Looking at it does not yield a make or model, just "j9" and "b500k". Google shows similar-looking potentiometers, but none are exactly the same? Any ideas?


Ask WOO?


----------



## CrispApple

This thread is great, definitely going to get the WA6 or SE when I upgrade.


----------



## vlach

So i received the Langrex Brimar 5Z4G rectifier tube but I'm a little nervous to install it in my WA6 because when i look at the stock tube i notice it has 4 pins and the Langrex has 5.

Should i be concerned?


----------



## vlach

vlach said:


> So i received the Langrex Brimar 5Z4G rectifier tube but I'm a little nervous to install it in my WA6 because when i look at the stock tube i notice it has 4 pins and the Langrex has 5.
> 
> Should i be concerned?



I popped it in and everything's fine. Will report back on the differences i hear.


----------



## 471724

vlach said:


> So i received the Langrex Brimar 5Z4G rectifier tube but I'm a little nervous to install it in my WA6 because when i look at the stock tube i notice it has 4 pins and the Langrex has 5.
> 
> Should i be concerned?


The 5Z4 is fully compatible, and is on Woo's list of compatible rectifiers. The fifth pin is redundant - it's connected to the metalized getter on the inside of the glass at the base. I think the main reason for the superior sound is mainly that the 5Z4 is indirectly heated versus the directly heated stock tube.


----------



## vlach

quadels said:


> The 5Z4 is fully compatible, and is on Woo's list of compatible rectifiers. The fifth pin is redundant - it's connected to the metalized getter on the inside of the glass at the base. I think the main reason for the superior sound is mainly that the 5Z4 is indirectly heated versus the directly heated stock tube.



Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## elira

What are the sound benefits of a better rectifier?

As far as I understand the rectifier is just like an array of diodes in the power supply.


----------



## vlach (Nov 1, 2018)

elira said:


> What are the sound benefits of a better rectifier?
> 
> As far as I understand the rectifier is just like an array of diodes in the power supply.



That is my understanding as well and i ask myself the same question regarding the sound benefits.
I will spend some time with the 5Z4 in order to get acquainted with its sound signature before comparing it to the stock tube. Even then, this test will be very subjective since you have to 1) turn off the amp 2) let the tube cool down 3) 'carefully' remove the tube 4) 'carefully' install the new tube 5) turn on the amp 6) let the amp warm up 7) volume match against the previous tube?
By that time your auditive memory has somewhat faded (this is not exactly a quick A/B comparison on the fly), therefore If the differences are very subtle then it might be hard to identify them.
Maybe i should listen to an entire album and then take the few minutes to do the swap and hopefully my auditive memory will still be fresh enough to notice any changes as opposed to comparing through short bursts of music.


----------



## gefski

vlach said:


> That is my understanding as well and i ask myself the same question regarding the sound benefits.
> I will spend some time with the 5Z4 in order to get acquainted with its sound signature before comparing it to the stock tube. Even then, this test will be very subjective since you have to 1) turn off the amp 2) let the tube cool down 3) 'carefully' remove the tube 4) 'carefully' install the new tube 5) turn on the amp 6) let the amp warm up 7) volume match against the previous tube?
> By that time your auditive memory has somewhat faded (this is not exactly a quick A/B comparison on the fly), therefore If the differences are very subtle then it might be hard to identify them.
> Maybe i should listen to an entire album and then take the few minutes to do the swap and hopefully my auditive memory will still be fresh enough to notice any changes as opposed to comparing through short bursts of music.


Quickie A/B comparisons really only show f/r differences, brighter, dull, etc., so your plan to listen for extended periods or whole albums, just sinking in to the music, will easily reveal important differences, true timbre & texture, the sound of real instruments in space, ambient cues.


----------



## Rizlaw

elira said:


> What are the sound benefits of a better rectifier? . . . .



As I understand it, audio signals do not pass through rectifier tubes, but they can affect the sound indirectly. You might take a look at these links for more of an answer:

http://truefire.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-8590.html
http://www.tubemaze.info/sound-of-rectifier/
http://www.300guitars.com/articles/rectifier-tube-voltage-drop-chart/


----------



## NiceStrongArm

New to Hi-end, head-phones, and tube amps, so please be kind ...

I have a Woo WA6-SE on order. Rather than inching up, I want to start in a decent place. As this is my first tube amp ever, I am new to everything tubes, including tube rolling. Just for the heck of it, I ordered matched pairs of 13DR7, 13FD7, 13EM7 to see what the fuss is about tube rolling. With the 13EM7, the canadian ebayer asks $27 for a matched pair, while Woo wants $150 for a matched pair. Can anybody comment on the rather large discrepancy? How much difference should I expect with those different tubes? Like the Grado series (see below), or rather like different headphone brands (grado vs Focal vs B&W)?

For headphones, I liked the Grados and noticed steady improvements form 60 80 125 225 325 and 500e. I am also curious about the GS1000 and am waiting for my local shop to get a pair in a week or two. Any indications of what to expect? Anything else to try down the line? The GS1000 with a $1K price tag is about as far as I am willing to go.

Other headphones I tried include McIntosh (similar to the Gardo 325/500 range, but MUCH more expensive), B&W (dull), Focal exxxx (not the utopias: dull). I tried them on either a McIntosh headphone amp and a Woo WA6 (non-SE). I also tried an Audeze Deckard amp, but it sounded too analytical with the Grados and I don't need a DAC.

I listen from baroque through indie, garage, punk, and electronica. No classical classics, classic rock/jazz. Both from vinyl and from digital sources.

Thanks for any words of wisdom!


----------



## MrBasseyPants

NiceStrongArm said:


> New to Hi-end, head-phones, and tube amps, so please be kind ...
> 
> I have a Woo WA6-SE on order. Rather than inching up, I want to start in a decent place. As this is my first tube amp ever, I am new to everything tubes, including tube rolling. Just for the heck of it, I ordered matched pairs of 13DR7, 13FD7, 13EM7 to see what the fuss is about tube rolling. With the 13EM7, the canadian ebayer asks $27 for a matched pair, while Woo wants $150 for a matched pair. Can anybody comment on the rather large discrepancy? How much difference should I expect with those different tubes? Like the Grado series (see below), or rather like different headphone brands (grado vs Focal vs B&W)?
> 
> ...




The 13EM7s from Woo come with adapters which I believe are $40 a piece.

I too have s new WA6SE. I swapped the rectifier for a Sophia Princess. I didn’t notice much of a change but it glows much prettier...which is very cool but not worth the money to me. I’ll keep it though.

I also grabbed some driver tubes from eBay as well. I’ve tried GE and Toshiba Japan NOS and both sounded better than the stock tubes, with the Toshibas sounding better to me. I also have some NOS Sylvania 13DR7s to try, but for now I like what I have.

So far, I have liked my Senn HD6XX and Beyer DT880 600ohm a lot with this set up.

     jc


----------



## NiceStrongArm

MrBasseyPants said:


> The 13EM7s from Woo come with adapters which I believe are $40 a piece.
> 
> I too have s new WA6SE. I swapped the rectifier for a Sophia Princess. I didn’t notice much of a change but it glows much prettier...which is very cool but not worth the money to me. I’ll keep it though.
> 
> ...


Forgot about the adaptor! Live and learn. Thanks for pointing that out. Yep $40 a pop.
As far as I read, rectifier contribution to sound is smaller than power tubes, so wanted first to see how much of a difference the power tubes make. Thanks for the info on the Princess.
Re GE and Toshiba, which type? 13DE or 13EM or something else again? I figured that the type designation and the manufacturer interact with one another.
Haven't had a chance to try either Sennheiser nor Beyer. How do they compare to the Grados? That's my rather limited reference as of now. Big bass is not my thing, rather crystal clear upper mids and trebles.


----------



## MrBasseyPants

NiceStrongArm said:


> Forgot about the adaptor! Live and learn. Thanks for pointing that out. Yep $40 a pop.
> As far as I read, rectifier contribution to sound is smaller than power tubes, so wanted first to see how much of a difference the power tubes make. Thanks for the info on the Princess.
> Re GE and Toshiba, which type? 13DE or 13EM or something else again? I figured that the type designation and the manufacturer interact with one another.
> Haven't had a chance to try either Sennheiser nor Beyer. How do they compare to the Grados? That's my rather limited reference as of now. Big bass is not my thing, rather crystal clear upper mids and trebles.



The GEs and Toshibas are 13DE7s.

My username really reflects that I play bass guitar, but I do like a very lopsided V-shape sound signature towards the low end.  I've never tried grados before, so I don't really know how they sound. 

By replacing the stock tubes, I did hear more high end clarity though....so that was a plus! The bass also seemed to hit harder and not splat quite as much as the stock tubes.  The rectifier could have something to do with that as I am sure a cleaner power source is probably preferred when using the amount of power that good clean bass needs.

     jc


----------



## filip sebastian

Hello, I am once again in tube amplifier world. My favorite combo has been Musical Fidelity M1 HPA and Peachtree DAC iTX with Beyerdynamic T1.
I bought a Woo Audio Wa6-first gen.  amp that I use with a CD player/DAC: Ayon CD 7, a combo way above Musical Fidelity and Peachtree.
The tubes are Mullard GZ32(brown base) and 2x 6DR7 Samsung, and soon I will receive 6CY7 GE and 6FD7 Sylvania fat bottle.
I also wish to buy other rectifier tubes, but I don't know if they will be superior to Mullard GZ32(brown base).
The tubes are:
-Bugle Boy GZ34
-Brimar 5R4GY. Here are both black and brown base. Which of them?

A little help here, is it worth the investment?


----------



## nickosiris

@filip sebastian - Personally I prefer my Brimar 5r4GY (brown base) to the Sophia Princess 274B. It can be a great bargain if you get a decent one at a good price. Definitely worth the investment imho.


----------



## 471724

NiceStrongArm said:


> New to Hi-end, head-phones, and tube amps, so please be kind ...
> 
> I have a Woo WA6-SE on order. Rather than inching up, I want to start in a decent place. As this is my first tube amp ever, I am new to everything tubes, including tube rolling. Just for the heck of it, I ordered matched pairs of 13DR7, 13FD7, 13EM7 to see what the fuss is about tube rolling. With the 13EM7, the canadian ebayer asks $27 for a matched pair, while Woo wants $150 for a matched pair. Can anybody comment on the rather large discrepancy? How much difference should I expect with those different tubes? Like the Grado series (see below), or rather like different headphone brands (grado vs Focal vs B&W)?
> 
> ...



I've had a WA6SE for about two years now. My tube preferences at this time are the 6FD7 for driver tube and Brimar 5Z4 for rectifier. Based on my experience the 13FD7s you ordered should be really superior to the others. Concerning headphones, I have a Stefan Audioarts-modified Sennheiser HD800S, and a HiFiMan HE1000V2. They are both superb to my ears, with different strengths and weaknesses. I generally use the HiFiMan, which has the better sound staging and 3-D quality, while the Sennheiser has better micro-detail and resolution. I've never liked the Grados.


----------



## vlach (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm confused about the tube options on Woo's website; the 6DR7 tubes can be purchased as part of a replacement 'stock' tubes set bundled with the stock rectifier for $50...or i can purchase them separately for $120. What am i missing?

$50: WA6 (1st gen): 6DE7/6DR7 Driver/Power x 2, 274B/5U4G Rectifier x 1

$120: 6DR7 Tube (New Old Stock In Pair)

The WA6 i purchased (used) came with RCA 6DR7 tubes - so now i'm not sure if these are stock or upgraded tubes.


----------



## joseph69

The cost is $120.00 for the 6DR7's because they're NOS.


----------



## vlach

joseph69 said:


> The cost is $120.00 for the 6DR7's because they're NOS.



I see. Is there a way to tell if the 6DR7 tubes i have are NOS?


----------



## joseph69

By their construction, which I'm not familiar with, though.


----------



## vlach

Is it me or is the impedance selector at the back of the WA6 nothing more than a high/low gain switch? I mean no matter which low impedance headphones i hook up they always sound louder with the impedance selector set to 100-600 ohm. I thought the purpose of an impedance selector was to maximize energy/signal transfer and expected the 0-99 ohm setting to sound louder with low impedance headphones?


----------



## elira

vlach said:


> Is it me or is the impedance selector at the back of the WA6 nothing more than a high/low gain switch? I mean no matter which low impedance headphones i hook up they always sound louder with the impedance selector set to 100-600 ohm. I thought the purpose of an impedance selector was to maximize energy/signal transfer and expected the 0-99 ohm setting to sound louder with low impedance headphones?


The impedance matching is to avoid undesirable effects of the transformer. AFAIK if there’s a big difference in impedance there are changes in the frequency response. The change in gain is a side effect of the augment in the number of windings for the high impedance tap.


----------



## NiceStrongArm

I recently got a Woo WA6 SE. First tube amp ever. When nothing is playing there is some low volume, base line crackling. Crackling intensity is affected by volume control on the WA6. I also put the headphones into the headphone out of an integrated amp (Rotel RA1572) and there is a lower level, non-crackling noise floor. The entire system is on a Furman line conditioner.

Is that crackling normal with tube amps? Is this getting better after the first 150h burn-in? Can anything be done about it? I currently have the stock tubes in it, but have three different power tubes available.


----------



## gefski

NiceStrongArm said:


> I recently got a Woo WA6 SE. First tube amp ever. When nothing is playing there is some low volume, base line crackling. Crackling intensity is affected by volume control on the WA6. I also put the headphones into the headphone out of an integrated amp (Rotel RA1572) and there is a lower level, non-crackling noise floor. The entire system is on a Furman line conditioner.
> 
> Is that crackling normal with tube amps? Is this getting better after the first 150h burn-in? Can anything be done about it? I currently have the stock tubes in it, but have three different power tubes available.



Don't know what you mean by "base line crackling", but there should be no audible noise. I'm assuming there is a source plugged in, headphones fully plugged in, and tubes fully seated.


----------



## NiceStrongArm

gefski said:


> Don't know what you mean by "base line crackling", but there should be no audible noise. I'm assuming there is a source plugged in, headphones fully plugged in, and tubes fully seated.



Not sure how to describe it. I put headphones on un-plugged, and there is dead silence. I plug headphones with source on, but no music playing, in the Rotel RA1572 headphone jack, there is very low, and steady white noise, like wind noise. I plug the headphones into WA6, there is clearly audible more structured noise, like random static discharges. Tubes are fully seated, on for at least one hour. I can hear the static discharge noise when the WA6 is set to normal listening levels.


----------



## joseph69

NiceStrongArm said:


> When nothing is playing there is some low volume, base line crackling.


Is this both L/R channels?


----------



## NiceStrongArm

joseph69 said:


> Is this both L/R channels?



Yes, both channels. I cannot hear a L/R difference, but would be difficult to pick out at the frequency of the static discharge rate.


----------



## joseph69

NiceStrongArm said:


> Yes, both channels. I cannot hear a L/R difference, but would be difficult to pick out at the frequency of the static discharge rate.


Did you unplug your source component from both amplifiers to know if the noise you're hearing is eliminated?


----------



## elira

NiceStrongArm said:


> Not sure how to describe it. I put headphones on un-plugged, and there is dead silence. I plug headphones with source on, but no music playing, in the Rotel RA1572 headphone jack, there is very low, and steady white noise, like wind noise. I plug the headphones into WA6, there is clearly audible more structured noise, like random static discharges. Tubes are fully seated, on for at least one hour. I can hear the static discharge noise when the WA6 is set to normal listening levels.



It sounds like interference. I hear random noise when my smartphone is near the amp. I have to keep it at ~3ft to avoid the issue. Do you have wireless stuff near the amp?


----------



## gefski (Nov 18, 2018)

You're going to get some good suggestions from the folks here here. The best procedure is to try one "fix" at a time (usually by removing & replacing), then return  to the problem situation, try something else, etc. It helps me if I keep notes for every "fix" and the results (good or bad).


----------



## bfreedma

gefski said:


> You're going to get some good suggestions from the folks here here. The best procedure is to try one "fix" at a time (usually by removing & replacing), then return  to the problem situation, try something else, etc. It helps me if I keep notes for every "fix" and the results (good or bad).



Good advice.  I’d also clean the pins on the tubes with Deoxit when pulling them to test.


----------



## NiceStrongArm

Thanks for all the suggestions. Unplugging source components does not reduce noise. Tried turning off all other components, and that did not do anything either. I have a bunch of computer equipment 6-8 ft away from it. Unfortunately, cannot turn it all off right now, as I am in the middle of an intensive procedure lasting for at least another day. EM interference could well be it. We'll see ...


----------



## fortunate son (May 2, 2019)

quadels said:


> For me, with my WA6SE there was a big sonic improvement going to the 6FD7 from the stock 6DE7s, that I felt was well worth the cost. Primarily, everything is much more focused, clearer, more highly resolved. Other alternatives such as 6EW7 and 6DR7 didn't do much in comparison. I got the 6FD7s through Ebay (it was a reputable seller with excellent feedback) - no problem. One minor annoyance - the amp runs much hotter with the 6FD7s. I've not gone to the Princess rectifier. I found that there was a good improvement with the Brimar 5Z4  from Langrex, costing about $45.


The 6FD7 tubes combined with one of the great NOS rectifiers mentioned in DS Girl's survey are  especially good with the 1st Gen WA6 and Sony MDR Z7 M2 headphones with the Sony/Kimber upgraded cables.


----------



## fortunate son

fortunate son said:


> Yes, 6FD7 tubes are highly recommended for the Gen 1. I like them best.
> And 6SN7 tubes with the Woo adapters are also nice with the WA6 Gen 1, though on my Gen 1 there is less available gain with the 6SN7.


In case you do not know about it, check out this thread created several years ago:

http://www.just-hifi.com/Review-Woo-Audio-WA6-vs-WA6SE-stock-units_10097297.html

It appears from this thread that early versions of the WE6 Gen 1 did not have the pseudo-dual power supply which, when added, seems to have made a major sonic improvement. In any event, the thread has a lot of discussion about tube choices and sonic differences between the WA6 and 6SE.


----------



## NiceStrongArm

bfreedma said:


> Good advice.  I’d also clean the pins on the tubes with Deoxit when pulling them to test.



I narrowed it down to the interconnect cable, a Tributaries Series 5 RCA-RCA cable (blue) from my Rotel RA1572 integrated amp to the WA6 SE. Hooking the WA6 SE up with an iPhone - Dragonfly Red - and cheap interconnect was dead silent. Was also considering the Furman line conditioner, but bypassing it did not affect the noise. Also was wondering whether the Rotel 1572 out was the culprit, but similar noise when hooking up a Maratz 6001 CD player with the Tributaries RCA [I normally run the CD through the better Rotel DAC with a digital coax cable].

Will head down to my high-end store and see what they may have to try in terms of interconnects: maybe something like an Audioquest Sydney?


----------



## bfreedma

NiceStrongArm said:


> I narrowed it down to the interconnect cable, a Tributaries Series 5 RCA-RCA cable (blue) from my Rotel RA1572 integrated amp to the WA6 SE. Hooking the WA6 SE up with an iPhone - Dragonfly Red - and cheap interconnect was dead silent. Was also considering the Furman line conditioner, but bypassing it did not affect the noise. Also was wondering whether the Rotel 1572 out was the culprit, but similar noise when hooking up a Maratz 6001 CD player with the Tributaries RCA [I normally run the CD through the better Rotel DAC with a digital coax cable].
> 
> Will head down to my high-end store and see what they may have to try in terms of interconnects: maybe something like an Audioquest Sydney?




At the risk of starting a cable debate, given that a cheap interconnect solved the problem, why not stay with it?


----------



## NiceStrongArm

bfreedma said:


> At the risk of starting a cable debate, given that a cheap interconnect solved the problem, why not stay with it?



Wrong type. The noise culprit is a RCA - RCA, the cheapo one is from iPhone - Dragonfly DAC headphone jack to RCA. Don't have any other RCA-RCA.


----------



## bfreedma

NiceStrongArm said:


> Wrong type. The noise culprit is a RCA - RCA, the cheapo one is from iPhone - Dragonfly DAC headphone jack to RCA. Don't have any other RCA-RCA.



Well, there’s that...

Glad you found the problem.


----------



## vlach (Nov 23, 2018)

NiceStrongArm said:


> Will head down to my high-end store and see what they may have to try in terms of interconnects: maybe something like an Audioquest Sydney?



You'll be paying a huge mark up at a high end audio store
...look up the same cable on Amazon and save some $.


----------



## NiceStrongArm

vlach said:


> You'll be paying a huge mark up at a high end audio store
> ...look up the same cable on Amazon and save some $.



So far I fared quite well by sticking with a brick and mortar store. For instance the 30' custom subwoofer cable they made for me, costing me the shocking sum of $0.00. I also noticed that on some items, amazon is significantly more expensive than other retailers. I think it was LED lightbulbs. I'd be more concerned about rip-off in SF or NYC, but here not so much, where it is much more about building a relationship. Once it comes to trying some new components, I can easily borrow from the local store. Not so much with amazon.


----------



## NiceStrongArm

vlach said:


> You'll be paying a huge mark up at a high end audio store
> ...look up the same cable on Amazon and save some $.



So went down to my local high end shop. Just tried a simple audioquest cable, which did not solve the issue, though. They would charge $5 ~ 8% *LESS* than amazon or crutchfield. Maybe visit your local high end shop for better pricing


----------



## housekrl

Hello fellow wa6 owners,
I recently bought not 1 but 2 gently used WA6's. These are the gen 1 version's. I like to have 2 different tube combos to choose from without having to continually roll tubes. I am using a Parasound zdac v2, and Hifiman HE 560's. I've tried pretty much all the available driver tube varieties and I like by far the 6sn7 varieties. Also good are the 6fd7. They have excellent gain. For rectifiers, I have a Brimar 5z4gy in one amp, and a Sophia 274b in the other. I am finding out that the WA6 is all about finding good combinations that sound good with all the other related gear. It's certainly not cheap but it sure is FUN!
I have bought and sold a ton of gear over the last 10 years. This combination is the best I've heard so far. I think I'm going to stick with this setup.
Happy listening


----------



## deuter

Iam similar to you too, although I didn’t get 2 WA6’s but a single WA6SE.
Did take me a while to get a Woo Audio amp, always wanted one but never got around getting it.
I was going to use a headphone setup more frequently now and hence decided to buy a nice used WA6SE. Came with Sophia Rextofier and stock tubes.
Will post some pictures soon.


----------



## deuter (Nov 25, 2018)

Some pictures as promised.


----------



## vlach

deuter said:


> Some pictures as promised.



Lovely photos! I recently acquired the WA6 myself.


----------



## vlach

Here's my rig.


----------



## filip sebastian

vlach said:


> Here's my rig.


Hello @vlach, what lamps are you using with WA6 to listen on T1?


----------



## RobertSM

deuter said:


> Some pictures as promised.



Stunning rig!


----------



## vlach

filip sebastian said:


> Hello @vlach, what lamps are you using with WA6 to listen on T1?



Brimar 5Z4 and 6FD7s.


----------



## gefski

Have enjoyed most of the tubes recently discussed here. Found a bad section in one of my RCA 6fd7 clear tops today & replaced them with GE chrome tops. Came back to life, but a bit forward on top, sibilant. So I cleaned the pins on a pair of the little ProComm 6fd7 and am liking it; will see what I think in a week. 

Sticking with the Mullard cv378 rectifier, though I've also liked the Brimar 5z4g.


----------



## housekrl




----------



## deuter

This thread has just come alive.
Loving my WA6 SE playing through the Grado PS500e’s 
The bass runs so low.


----------



## artvandelay9

Wondering if anyone has any experience or opinions on a WA6 vs the Schiit Valhalla 2? I'm looking to move up (over? I don't know) from the Valhalla, and would primarily be pairing with HD600 and HD800S's.


----------



## deuter

artvandelay9 said:


> Wondering if anyone has any experience or opinions on a WA6 vs the Schiit Valhalla 2? I'm looking to move up (over? I don't know) from the Valhalla, and would primarily be pairing with HD600 and HD800S's.



I had briefly auditioned a WA6 stock tubes and Valhalla stock tubes with HD800 a few years back and found the WA6 a little too veiled compared to the Valhalla.


----------



## joseph69

artvandelay9 said:


> Wondering if anyone has any experience or opinions on a WA6 vs the Schiit Valhalla 2? I'm looking to move up (over? I don't know) from the Valhalla, and would primarily be pairing with HD600 and HD800S's.


From reading the forums (not my experience) you should be looking into the WA3 (OTL) not the WA6 for the 600/800.


----------



## artvandelay9

deuter said:


> I had briefly auditioned a WA6 stock tubes and Valhalla stock tubes with HD800 a few years back and found the WA6 a little too veiled compared to the Valhalla.





joseph69 said:


> From reading the forums (not my experience) you should be looking into the WA3 (OTL) not the WA6 for the 600/800.



Thanks guys! Sounds like it may not be the upgrade I want.

I've also been eyeballing the WA2 as well and might have a lead on one, perhaps I'll investigate that a little more intensely.


----------



## fortunate son (Jan 18, 2019)

artvandelay9 said:


> Wondering if anyone has any experience or opinions on a WA6 ... pairing with HD600 and HD800S's.





artvandelay9 said:


> Thanks guys! Sounds like it may not be the upgrade I want.
> -----------------------------------


----------



## artvandelay9

Thanks for all the input guys, really, really appreciate it. My usage between the two is probably about even, but I suspect that will change with a new amp so I'd rather cater more towards the 800S for sure. The more I look into it, the more it sounds like the WA6 isn't going to suit what I want. My WA2 lead has also led to a crazy deal on a WA22 so now I'll be up all night...


----------



## Russianguy

Sorry about me English. I`m russian.

Recently  I got brand new WA6-SE second gen. I update it with 13EM7 tubes with adapters from WOO. So, when i turning switch ON, with volume on zero, i can`t hear nothing in my headphones, everything quiet . After 10 minutes low frequency noise starting on one side. Not really loud, but loud. If i swap tubes from left to right, noise going to another side. If i touch front transformer on amplifier, noise goes away. This noise stay with the same level. So, if i turn volume knob on 50 percent, noise not makes louder.

With stock tubes everything works fine, no any strange noises.

My question what can be a source of problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## gefski

Russianguy said:


> Sorry about me English. I`m russian.
> 
> Recently  I got brand new WA6-SE second gen. I update it with 13EM7 tubes with adapters from WOO. So, when i turning switch ON, with volume on zero, i can`t hear nothing in my headphones, everything quiet . After 10 minutes low frequency noise starting on one side. Not really loud, but loud. If i swap tubes from left to right, noise going to another side. If i touch front transformer on amplifier, noise goes away. This noise stay with the same level. So, if i turn volume knob on 50 percent, noise not makes louder.
> 
> ...



If you swapped JUST the tubes, not the adaptors also, it's got to be the tube. In that case have them send you a new tube. Swapping the tubes and adaptors at the same time won't tell you; they have to checked separately.


----------



## Russianguy

gefski said:


> If you swapped JUST the tubes, not the adaptors also, it's got to be the tube. In that case have them send you a new tube. Swapping the tubes and adaptors at the same time won't tell you; they have to checked separately.



Thank you!
I tried to swap just tubes and tubes with adapters. Tried to swap just adaptors. I thinking its a one tube. And I know which one. Because another tube make no noises in any combinations.

And adapters from WOO is really good quality.


----------



## Russianguy

Another question.

This is matched pair of 13EM7.

If one tube is defective, should I replace both?


----------



## gefski

Russianguy said:


> Another question.
> 
> This is matched pair of 13EM7.
> 
> If one tube is defective, should I replace both?


It's great if you get a matched pair, but not as critical when there is one in each channel, since each channel is a separate circuit. If I'm buying from a source where I can get an extra matched tube, then I'll have a spare.

In my speaker amp, with two power tubes in each channel, I always have very closely matched tubes in each pair.


----------



## Geekinside

Ordered a new WA6SE for my LCD-2, replacement of a Schiit Lyr 2. Can't wait to receive it


----------



## Russianguy

I texted about my problem to Woo tech support. This is not my first question, and every time I had excellent service.
I got respond from Michael:

Hi Roman,

We recently discovered a compatibility issue with 13EM7 tubes on WA6-SE. The good news is we have a fix and we can update your amplifier at no charge. Please send the amplifier + 13EM7 tubes to us at your earliest convenience and we'll give your unit priority for a fast turn around.


----------



## elira

I’ve been using 13EM7 tubes for a while without issues. Probably a new revision of the amp.


----------



## Russianguy

Yes, 2-nd gen.


----------



## Geekinside

2nd gen is out since April 2017. Do you know more about the fix they can provide?


----------



## elira

I've been using my WA6-SE 2nd gen with the 13EM7 since april without issues. Probably they changed something at some point that is generating the issues. I bought the amp a year ago (with the black Friday discount).


----------



## Geekinside

Here it is...







There's a buzzing noise from the power supply side when on, you can easily hear it at 50cm... Fortunately, headphones are dead silent. Anyone had the same issue?


----------



## Russianguy

Mine is quiet.
Maybe 220/110v switch in wrong position?


----------



## Geekinside

Correct position of course (230v for me) otherwise it would have damaged it.


----------



## elira

Probably the transformer became lose during shipping. Contact Woo for support.


----------



## Geekinside

Will do


----------



## Geekinside

So that's what I have...



Tried with and without a source, different power cables, different power plugs. It's audible from 3m in a quiet environment. Just emailed Woo with these infos. Let's see.


----------



## Deftone

Geekinside said:


> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but it wasn’t a woo it was Valhalla 2 it buzzed quite loudly in a quiet room, I never figured out what was wrong it just got returned.


----------



## filip sebastian (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello, I wish to buy a tube for the WA6. Brimar 5R4GY.
I see there are multiple versions, which would be best?
https://www.langrex.co.uk/products/5z4gycv1863-kbfe-stc-brimar-nos-boxed/
For Brimar CV717, there are multiple markings, V27, V23, V30. Does this count?
V27
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Brimar-5R4G...h=item28613bb6aa:g:B2YAAOSwqQBbWGVJ:rk:1:pf:0
V23
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Brimar-5R4G...h=item2aada63752:g:2boAAOSwXSRbOfCe:rk:2:pf:0
V30
https://www.ebay.com/itm/382560247312


----------



## joseph69

filip sebastian said:


> Hello, I wish to buy a tube for the WA6.


Here is what you're looking for; NOS Brimar 5Z4GY for your WA6.


----------



## filip sebastian

Ok,and V23,27 or V30 are not good?
What are the differences between https://www.ebay.com/itm/382560247312  and  https://www.langrex.co.uk/products/5z4gycv1863-kbfe-stc-brimar-nos-boxed/  ?


----------



## SilverEars

What is the difference between regular WA6 and the SE version?


----------



## elira

SilverEars said:


> What is the difference between regular WA6 and the SE version?


You can see a comparison of Woo amps here. The main difference is that the WA6-SE is bigger and has more power, plus the benefits of having the power supply completely decoupled.


----------



## Russianguy

I`m confused. Can be rectifier source of problem? Noise goes from side to side if i swap right and left tubes. I paid for new rectifier, but I have bad feeling.
This is respond from tech support. 

Dear Roman,

We tested your WA6-SE and 13EM7 tubes (with our rectifier tube) extensively and could not find any noise issues. Since we don't have your rectifier tube, we recommend to purchase a new rectifier tube from us to be returned with your amp and tubes. This way, you have a reference point upon arrival knowing that the entire system was tested and noise-free. 

- Inspection fee waived, $30 return shipping by FedEx + $35 rectifier tube


----------



## Russianguy

Can be rectifier source of problem, if stock tubes making no any noise,


----------



## elira

Russianguy said:


> Can be rectifier source of problem, if stock tubes making no any noise,


It certainly is possible. Why didn’t you shipped your rectifier along with the amp?


----------



## Russianguy

elira said:


> It certainly is possible. Why didn’t you shipped your rectifier along with the amp?



Because of this

Hi Roman,

We recently discovered a compatibility issue with 13EM7 tubes on WA6-SE. The good news is we have a fix and we can update your amplifier at no charge. Please send the amplifier + 13EM7 tubes to us at your earliest convenience and we'll give your unit priority for a fast turn around.


----------



## elira

Russianguy said:


> Because of this
> 
> Hi Roman,
> 
> We recently discovered a compatibility issue with 13EM7 tubes on WA6-SE. The good news is we have a fix and we can update your amplifier at no charge. Please send the amplifier + 13EM7 tubes to us at your earliest convenience and we'll give your unit priority for a fast turn around.



Well, the price of the rectifier doesn't seem to be high and you would be guaranteed that it works. Is your rectifier the original one or you changed it?


----------



## Russianguy

elira said:


> Well, the price of the rectifier doesn't seem to be high and you would be guaranteed that it works. Is your rectifier the original one or you changed it?



My rectifier is original, and came up with amp about 2 month ago. I updated driver tubes 3 weeks ago and was planing to buy Mullard 53KU rectifier.
I hope, and I keeping my fingers crossed, this noise problem not with amp. Another way, I will need to send it back again.


----------



## Geekinside

Reading this I have the feeling that Woo Audio support tried not to exchange/repair your amp, as they do with mine with its transformer hum that I can hear 3m away from the amp.

They keep telling me it's normal for a transformer to hum, which I agree to a certain point. When it's audible 3m away and people here told me their amp is dead silent, I presume mine has a problem but they keep telling me that it's barely audible in my short video (of course, recorded with a cellphone) and as they had to put in-ears to listen to the noise on the video, it shouldn't be so audible . 

I ordered a Brimar to make sure it's not the stock rectifier but for the moment I'm quite unhappy with the amp and the company. Was expecting a way better support. 

Let's see when the Brimar will be there.


----------



## Geekinside

Brimar arrived this evening and.... Hum is gone, finally! So yes, there was a problem before that, and yes a 3m audible hum is not normal. Glad it's just the rectifier and not the transfo . Time to listen to music now!


----------



## Zachik

Great news  
From my limited experience - the Woo guys are solid!


----------



## Russianguy (Dec 14, 2018)

Geekinside said:


> Brimar arrived this evening and.... Hum is gone, finally! So yes, there was a problem before that, and yes a 3m audible hum is not normal. Glad it's just the rectifier and not the transfo . Time to listen to music now!



So, finally your amp start to play properly. This is good news.

What about sound? Is big difference there comparable with stock rectifier?


----------



## Russianguy

I got my amp back from service.
I found pair of brand new 13EM7 tubes in a package. Customer service sent me back Raytheon tubes instead my General Electric ones, and sent me new rectifier. In package list its says Psvane 5ug4, but stock Soviet Svetlana 5Ц3С inside. Anyway, amp works fine, without noise in one channel. And now old rectifier works without noise too. Magic? No. Defective one tube from two, exactly how I describe earlier. New pair of tubes fixed problem. 130 dollars and time spent for nothing. But, amp works properly now, and I`m happy.


----------



## fortunate son (Jan 6, 2019)

↑
What is the difference between regular WA6 and the SE version?
=================================================
You can see a comparison of Woo amps here. The main difference is that the WA6-SE is bigger and has more power, plus the benefits of having the power supply completely decoupled.
=================================================
Thanks for providing the link to the Woo amp comparison chart.


----------



## gefski

My WA6+ runs cooler with the 274B (Sophia, for example) rectifiers. Significantly cooler transformer cover, chassis, etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cho Worsh (Mar 23, 2022)

artvandelay9 said:


> Wondering if anyone has any experience or opinions on a WA6 vs the Schiit Valhalla 2? I'm looking to move up (over? I don't know) from the Valhalla, and would primarily be pairing with HD600 and HD800S's.


Woo WA6 (as well as the WA6SE) only sounds good with a limited number of headphones, I did not like those entry level Woo amps with Sennheisers at all. To do justice to the HD600 and HD800S I'd stay away from the less expensive Woo tube amps and avoid the Valhalla 2 as well. Once you hear the Sennheisers on a really good all tube amp you very likely won't be able to go back to anything less expensive. If you are on a tight budget, go for the revised L30 (not the A30 Pro) by Topping to use with your Sennheisers until you can afford a top tier all tube amp.


----------



## fortunate son

artvandelay9 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys, really, really appreciate it. My usage between the two is probably about even, but I suspect that will change with a new amp so I'd rather cater more towards the 800S for sure. The more I look into it, the more it sounds like the WA6 isn't going to suit what I want. My WA2 lead has also led to a crazy deal on a WA22 so now I'll be up all night...


Monolith Liquid Platinum is a great choice.


----------



## cebuboy (Jan 24, 2019)

Hello WA6 owners, where do you guys source 6FD7s, 6EW7s and other driver/power tubes for 1st gen WA6-SE at reasonable prices? The ones at the Woo site seems pretty expensive at $140...

I noticed that those tubes have different sections inside, are they used as driver and power for one channel?


----------



## chimney189

Anyone try the HEKv2 with the Woo Audio WA6 Gen 1?


----------



## cebuboy

Regarding 6FD7s, are there differences in the fat and slim bottle models?


----------



## gefski

cebuboy said:


> Regarding 6FD7s, are there differences in the fat and slim bottle models?



Sonic differences? Not that I can find. Have liked RCA and GE fat, but for a while now have enjoyed the small ProCom.


----------



## cebuboy

gefski said:


> Sonic differences? Not that I can find. Have liked RCA and GE fat, but for a while now have enjoyed the small ProCom.



Thanks for the reply, will order a pair and try them out. Man, 6FD7s are hard to find in pairs. Already have most of the recommended drivers in this thread except for them 6FD7s and 6CY7.


----------



## joseph69

cebuboy said:


> Man, 6FD7s are hard to find in pairs.


Woo Audio should have the 6FD7's, which is where I purchased mine from when I owned the WA6.


----------



## deuter

Has anyone tried the Abyss 1266 with the WA6 SE? I wanted to k ow since Iam getting the headphones and would like to know whether I need to change my amp.


----------



## bassboysam

gefski said:


> Here's a shot of my hardcopy.



does anyone know how to tell if the WA6 is pre or post April 2010?
Also does anyone have a soft copy of this that they would be willing to send me?


----------



## bassboysam

also, does anyone know what this is?  i want to sayy a Brimar but I don't remember.


----------



## gefski

bassboysam said:


> also, does anyone know what this is?  i want to sayy a Brimar but I don't remember.



Yes, that's exactly like my Brimars.


----------



## bassboysam

gefski said:


> Yes, that's exactly like my Brimars.




thanks.  i have another one with a black base that cleary says "brimar".  they sound the same from what i can tell.


----------



## gefski

bassboysam said:


> thanks.  i have another one with a black base that cleary says "brimar".  they sound the same from what i can tell.



Me too. My brown base came in white boxes labeled 5Z4GY. My black base came in the red box, labeled 5Z4G. It died. One of the few tube failures I've had, with years of tube amps, headphone and speaker. Tube failures are greatly exaggerated, IMO.


----------



## evolutiontheory

Is there a tube rollers guide or some such for the WA6? We have one in the LittleDot forum, and that made life much easier for new folks like me.


----------



## cebuboy

evolutiontheory said:


> Is there a tube rollers guide or some such for the WA6? We have one in the LittleDot forum, and that made life much easier for new folks like me.



I think this thread is it plus the rectifier guide by dubstepgirl


----------



## evolutiontheory (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi folks,

Any suggestions for tubes on the budget side of things? I dont want to spend a few hundreds for tubes. :-/ I can spend around 150$ for the tubes but not more than that. (This is for the driver tube; for rectifier I have the handy guide from dubstepgirl which is awesome )

Also should I upgrade rectifier or driver tubes first?


----------



## gefski

evolutiontheory said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any suggestions for tubes on the budget side of things? I dont want to spend a few hundreds for tubes. :-/ I can spend around 150$ for the tubes but not more than that. (This is for the driver tube; for rectifier I have the handy guide from dubstepgirl which is awesome )
> 
> Also should I upgrade rectifier or driver tubes first?



Though the music signal doesn't go through the rectifier, my WA6+ seems more responsive to rectifier changes than to driver changes.


----------



## cebuboy

evolutiontheory said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any suggestions for tubes on the budget side of things? I dont want to spend a few hundreds for tubes. :-/ I can spend around 150$ for the tubes but not more than that. (This is for the driver tube; for rectifier I have the handy guide from dubstepgirl which is awesome )
> 
> Also should I upgrade rectifier or driver tubes first?



If you search around, driver tubes are not that expensive, a bit hard to find though. For the Lcd2f, I like rca 6em7 and 6ea7s. There are a lot to choose from.


----------



## Velozity

evolutiontheory said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any suggestions for tubes on the budget side of things? I dont want to spend a few hundreds for tubes. :-/ I can spend around 150$ for the tubes but not more than that. (This is for the driver tube; for rectifier I have the handy guide from dubstepgirl which is awesome )
> 
> Also should I upgrade rectifier or driver tubes first?




Do you have a first gen?  I have a 1g 6SE and I really enjoy the sound of the 6FD7 fat bottle tubes.  Look for Sylvania or RCA.


----------



## nerone

Velozity said:


> Do you have a first gen?  I have a 1g 6SE and I really enjoy the sound of the 6FD7 fat bottle tubes.  Look for Sylvania or RCA.


Do you know of any online store that have the 6fd7? I’d love to buy one pair.


----------



## joseph69

nerone said:


> Do you know of any online store that have the 6fd7? I’d love to buy one pair.


Buy them directly from Woo Audio.


----------



## nerone

joseph69 said:


> Buy them directly from Woo Audio.


Since it's the only place where I can find them, It's the only way. But Woo's price are a bit too high. I'd like to find somewhere else for about 70~100/pair.


----------



## bfreedma

nerone said:


> Since it's the only place where I can find them, It's the only way. But Woo's price are a bit too high. I'd like to find somewhere else for about 70~100/pair.



I've had good experiences with thetubestore.com.  Pairs also show up on Ebay frequently for $40-$50 for NOS.

Woo has gotten awfully expensive in the last year.


----------



## nerone

bfreedma said:


> I've had good experiences with thetubestore.com.  Pairs also show up on Ebay frequently for $40-$50 for NOS.
> 
> Woo has gotten awfully expensive in the last year.


I'm somehow afraid of e-bay, as I've read good but awfull stuff there. And as I live outside USA, returning an item is not exactly an easy task.
I've seend 6fd7 on the website you mention, and also at tubedepot.com, but neither answered me about brands or matched pairs. But as theirs price are not so high and considering your positive experience, I think I'll try them.
Thank!


----------



## evolutiontheory (Apr 29, 2019)

I just got my *Raytheon RK60* delivered. But seems to have a different pin structure compared to the *Mullard GZ32.* Can any one advice me on how to fit these into the WA6? Do I need adapters?

Found it! - https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=1641+RK60+TO+GZ34&_sacat=0 My bad!!


----------



## cebuboy

nerone said:


> I'm somehow afraid of e-bay, as I've read good but awfull stuff there. And as I live outside USA, returning an item is not exactly an easy task.
> I've seend 6fd7 on the website you mention, and also at tubedepot.com, but neither answered me about brands or matched pairs. But as theirs price are not so high and considering your positive experience, I think I'll try them.
> Thank!



Got a pair of 6FD7 procomm skinny bottle from thetubestore, it is the only brand they currently have. Sound is nice, but I still kinda prefer the RCA 6EM7s with adapters.


----------



## Porteroso

A few days into running the WA6 with copper rectifier, and RCA VT-99, they sound great. I noticed the difference at first, but what I initially thought was a weakness of the RCA tubes, a syrupy quality, is countered by the copper rectifier. I still wonder if running the copper will improve the life of the driver/power tubes. 

Also, once the RCA 6F8G were in, I realized how noisy the NU 6F8G were. Need to clean the pins with deoxit, but even then, those just seem to be noisy.

Hope you guys are still happily tube rolling out there.


----------



## gefski

Porteroso said:


> A few days into running the WA6 with copper rectifier, and RCA VT-99, they sound great. I noticed the difference at first, but what I initially thought was a weakness of the RCA tubes, a syrupy quality, is countered by the copper rectifier. I still wonder if running the copper will improve the life of the driver/power tubes.
> 
> Also, once the RCA 6F8G were in, I realized how noisy the NU 6F8G were. Need to clean the pins with deoxit, but even then, those just seem to be noisy.
> 
> Hope you guys are still happily tube rolling out there.



What's a copper rectifier?


----------



## elira

gefski said:


> What's a copper rectifier?


A solid state replacement for the rectifier tube. I'm not sure which specific model can be used but this is an example https://www.tedweber.com/ws1. WooAudio doesn't like the idea of using them, so use them at your own risk.


----------



## Porteroso

Yeah while it would be hard to recommend it, as Woo does not, I've used it for about a year now, and there is nothing that will cause you issues. At least mine in particular is fine.

Only reason is that great rectifiers are so expensive. I have 1 really good rectifier, but because I do so little critical listening these days on my computer, where the WA6 is, I'm saving it.

More and more I like these RCA 6F8G. They go tink tink tink as they warm up which I find to be endearing.


----------



## Law87

anyone use the adapter and actually got it stuck ? thats what I'm afraid of....


----------



## nerone

Law87 said:


> anyone use the adapter and actually got it stuck ? thats what I'm afraid of....


I have the adapters provided by woo, they are a bit stubborn, but with care they come loose.


----------



## Law87

nerone said:


> I have the adapters provided by woo, they are a bit stubborn, but with care they come loose.




which one did you buy?


----------



## nerone

Law87 said:


> which one did you buy?



Mine came with the amp, as I got mine used. They are 6GL7 > 6DE7, for the WA6-SE.


----------



## DMR14

evolutiontheory said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any suggestions for tubes on the budget side of things? I dont want to spend a few hundreds for tubes. :-/ I can spend around 150$ for the tubes but not more than that. (This is for the driver tube; for rectifier I have the handy guide from dubstepgirl which is awesome )
> 
> Also should I upgrade rectifier or driver tubes first?



Man, my last post here was back in 2015....I have been gone for a really long time. Anyway, with my WA6 I have been lately trying to find a sweet spot for $50 to $80 max combination. Having said that, I found 5U4GB like IEC and RCA really good. I have been listening it with 6DR7s, 6SN7s (not those vt 231, bad boy tubes for budget standpoint). You can get good NOS 5U4GBs like anywhere between $13 to $18, 6DR7s between $15 and $30, and Raytheon 6SN7s under $60. For casual listening at night, I found them to be quite satisfying. I know 6DR7s dont receive many loves but I like them for other listening preferences. If you want $150 all in, try 5692 (not those RCA red base but you can find some decent CBS ones for that price range). I have a couple pairs of CBS 5692s and the can give you a very satisfying listening experience....of course, YMMV.


----------



## Law87

hey guys how do you indirectly heat a rectifier? I bought a Brimar CV1863 5Z4G... I thought it was plug and play?


----------



## DMR14

Law87 said:


> hey guys how do you indirectly heat a rectifier? I bought a Brimar CV1863 5Z4G... I thought it was plug and play?


It is plug and play per the chart that I have for WA6 first gen. I have a couple and use them time to time. Is it not on when you plug it in and turn on the amp??
For technical matters, I will refer to other experts in this forum..


----------



## Law87

DMR14 said:


> It is plug and play per the chart that I have for WA6 first gen. I have a couple and use them time to time. Is it not on when you plug it in and turn on the amp??
> For technical matters, I will refer to other experts in this forum..




I have the WA6SE not sure if that is the same.


----------



## DMR14

Law87 said:


> I have the WA6SE not sure if that is the same.



 
Per the attached, it is compatible. This is for the 1st gen based on the driver tubes. Just Google WA6 SE tube compatible chart and it should be on the first page.


----------



## Law87

DMR14 said:


> Per the attached, it is compatible. This is for the 1st gen based on the driver tubes. Just Google WA6 SE tube compatible chart and it should be on the first page.




Where did you get this? could I get a copy? the one on woo audio is second gen.


----------



## DMR14

Law87 said:


> Where did you get this? could I get a copy? the one on woo audio is second gen.



https://www.manualslib.com/manual/606835/Woo-Audio-Wa6-Se.html?page=11#manual

Here is the URL.


----------



## 471724 (May 30, 2019)

Law87 said:


> hey guys how do you indirectly heat a rectifier? I bought a Brimar CV1863 5Z4G... I thought it was plug and play?


With a directly heated rectifier tube the cathode element also carries the heating current through it, which introduces into the power supply whatever noise and AC is on the heating current. With an indirectly heated rectifier there is a separate heater element to carry the heating current and a closely spaced but separate cathode element (with the two connected at just one end so the cathode element doesn't have as much heater noise added on). Because of this difference indirectly heated rectifiers like the 5Z4G tend to sound better.


----------



## Law87

quadels said:


> With a directly heated rectifier tube the cathode element also carries the heating current through it, which introduces into the power supply whatever noise and AC is on the heating current. With an indirectly heated rectifier there is a separate heater element to carry the heating current and a closely spaced but separate cathode element (with the two connected at just one end so the cathode element doesn't have as much heater noise added on). Because of this difference indirectly heated rectifiers like the 5Z4G tend to sound better.



thanks for the copy and paste, didnt even answer my question.


----------



## elira

Law87 said:


> thanks for the copy and paste, didnt even answer my question.


Short answer: it should just work, you don't need to do something special. As long as it's listed as compatible.


----------



## Astral Abyss

elira said:


> Short answer: it should just work, you don't need to do something special. As long as it's listed as compatible.


This.  It doesn't matter to you or the amp.  The heater either directly or indirectly heats the grid.  You don't have to do anything.  Enjoy both types of tubes.  They all have their own special sound signature.


----------



## Law87 (Jun 1, 2019)

Astral Abyss said:


> This.  It doesn't matter to you or the amp.  The heater either directly or indirectly heats the grid.  You don't have to do anything.  Enjoy both types of tubes.  They all have their own special sound signature.








so...this is the response from Woo Audio Rep.

I dont like the way they answer that second half of the question, great way to deny claims if you are still under warranty.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Law87 said:


> so...this is the response from Woo Audio Rep.
> 
> I dont like the way they answer that second half of the question, great way to deny claims if you are still under warranty.



I was just referring to directly vs indirectly heated.  But, having said that, the response you got from WA seems odd.


----------



## WooAudio

Correction: 5Z4G is compatible with the WA6 and WA6SE. It is listed in the chart as 5Z4. 

You are welcome to try tubes listed in the Compatible Tube Chart. A fun way to experience how tubes change sound.


----------



## Law87

Astral Abyss said:


> I was just referring to directly vs indirectly heated.  But, having said that, the response you got from WA seems odd.


so just want to make it clear, there are no additional adapter required for indirect heated tube, with the exception of the 596 tube.


----------



## WooAudio

Law87 said:


> so just want to make it clear, there are no additional adapter required



Correct. The tube chart tells it all. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DdsZyTx3CJv9_cG9kVdCGZap-AldiTsvuY4Ms1K_p3k/edit#gid=0


----------



## HiFiGuy528 (Jun 4, 2019)

Law87 said:


> so...this is the response from Woo Audio Rep.
> 
> *I dont like the way they answer that second half of the question, great way to deny claims if you are still under warranty.*



Factory warranty covers against manufacturing defects. Experimenting with tubes that *weren't* *supplied* with the amplifier or was purchased from a third-party is not part of the warranty coverage. This is industry standard.


----------



## bfreedma

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Factory warranty covers against manufacturing defects. Experimenting with tubes that *weren't* *supplied* with the amplifier or was purchased from a third-party is not part of the warranty coverage. This is industry standard.



Are you stating that purchasing tubes from a vendor other than Woo Audio that* are on the approved tube list *for an amp can invalidate the warranty?  If so, that is certainly not industry standard.

It would also be odd since many of the tubes on the approved list are not available on your web site.  Hopefully I'm misunderstanding your statement.


----------



## Law87

HiFiGuy528 said:


> Factory warranty covers against manufacturing defects. Experimenting with tubes that *weren't* *supplied* with the amplifier or was purchased from a third-party is not part of the warranty coverage. This is industry standard.




which industry?

If I purchase a car, change my oil, I dont have to use Mobile 1, as long as it is within spec I can use Valvoline, RP or any other brand. Seems like you are conforming to a standard which not only is wrong but makes it so the company can jack up the prices of tubes as they see fit.


----------



## Spareribs (Jun 4, 2019)

If you’re not sure what types of tubes to use, you can send a message to Woo Audio and ask.

Or you can even ask other people on tube amp forums. From my experience, the best tube amp experts are on the guitar forums. A lot of the knowledge can be applied to home stereo amps despite the difference in amp designs.


----------



## bfreedma

Spareribs said:


> If you’re not sure what types of tubes to use, you can send a message to Woo Audio and ask.
> 
> Or you can even ask other people on tube amp forums.



I don't think it's a question of what type of tubes to use, but rather the post from Woo Audio's rep appearing to state that tubes not purchased directly from Woo Audio void the warranty, even if they are listed on the comparability chart.  I'm looking for clarification, as nothing I can find within the Woo Audio warranty states that.

From the FAQ on the website - while they recommend their own tubes, there is no language that states tubes on the list linked to purchased from other vendors would void the warranty.  In fact, it tacitly confirms 3rd party tubes are acceptable by suggesting that anyone with questions email Woo Audio - I certainly wouldn't need to email them if I was purchasing tubes from their site.

"
*18: What tubes should I buy what are the compatible tubes I can use?*
_
The tubes we sell are hand selected to be the best ones available. We test every tube to ensure they meet our strict standards before they are offered to our customers and are backed by a minimum of 30-day warranty. You can buy from us with confidence.

See our tubes compatible chart here (link). Email us whenever in doubt. In general, you are looking for tubes with the same model number. However, there are many different models number can be substitute directly.

Some tubes have two different types of numbers on them. For instance, a 12AU7A that also has ECC82 printed on the tube. The ECC82 is the European numbering system and the 12AU7A is the US system. There are quite a few tubes that have both numbers printed on them, but many will only have one or the other number. They are the same tubes, no matter what numbering system is used. 

6922=E88CC=6DJ8, 6080=6AS7, 12AU7=ECC82, 12AX7=ECC83, 5AR4=GZ34

Note: Compatible does not mean we recommend. Our selection of upgrade tubes are listed within the products page."_


----------



## HiFiGuy528

To clarify, there are many variations in quality of tubes sold on the internet. The chart is a reference to compatible tube models but that does not mean we recommend every tube on the list. 

We've *carefully chosen* the type of tube(s) to supply with each amplifier based on their *performance, build quality, and reliability*. The upgrade tubes we sell are also carefully chosen to meet or exceed all three requirements. They are essential to a good experience for our customers. 

Again, factory warranty is to cover manufacturing defects, not damage caused by user experimentations. This is industry standard. e.g. if your phone blows up and burned down your home because you used a cheaper third-party charger instead of the expensive OEM, you are likely not going to be covered by the manufacturer of the phone.


----------



## bfreedma (Jun 4, 2019)

HiFiGuy528 said:


> To clarify, there are many variations in quality of tubes sold on the internet. The chart is a reference to compatible tube models but that does not mean we recommend every tube on the list.
> 
> We've *carefully chosen* the type of tube(s) to supply with each amplifier based on their *performance, build quality, and reliability*. The upgrade tubes we sell are also carefully chosen to meet or exceed all three requirements. They are essential to a good experience for our customers.
> 
> Again, factory warranty is to cover manufacturing defects, not damage caused by user experimentations. This is industry standard. e.g. if your phone blows up and burned down your home because you used a cheaper third-party charger instead of the expensive OEM, you are likely not going to be covered by the manufacturer of the phone.




I understand all of the above, but would like a direct answer on the warranty question.  Does using a tube listed on the compatibility chart acquired from a source other than Woo Audio void the warranty?  If the answer to the question is “Yes”, can you point me to the information on the website or in the user manual for my WA6-SE where that is stated?

I’m sorry if this appears to be confrontational or pedantic, but it’s important to get a clear Yes/No answer on this, both for myself and for other current and potential owners of Woo Audio products.

I’m not sure the phone charger example is relevant without context.  If the phone manufacturer provides a list of compatible chargers, then there is a reasonable expectation that the charger works within the operational parameters of the phone’s battery and charging hardware/software and would not void the phone’s warranty if used.  If I use a charger not on the compatibility list, then of course the warranty is voided.


----------



## VandyMan (Jun 4, 2019)

If you send your WA6 SE in for a warranty repair, there is no way that Woo will even know you used other tubes, unless you tell them. You don't even need to be untruthful because they will not even ask about it; unless the amp clearly has damage due to faulty tubes.


----------



## bfreedma

VandyMan said:


> If you send your WA6 SE in for a warranty repair, there is no way that Woo will even know you used other tubes unless you tell them. You don't even need to be untruthful because it is unlikely they will even ask about it unless the amp has damage due to faulty tubes.



Theoretically yes, but since many of us post about the tubes we use in our Woo amps, it would be fairly simple for the service department to search for that info and cross reference sales.

I’m just trying to get specifics on the warranty policy as I suspect I’m not the only owner who assumes that if a tube is on the compatibility list published by the manufacturer, purchasing one from sources other than Woo would not void the warranty.  A simple Yes/No response is all I’m looking for.


----------



## VandyMan

bfreedma said:


> Theoretically yes, but since many of us post about the tubes we use in our Woo amps, it would be fairly simple for the service department to search for that info and cross reference sales.
> 
> I’m just trying to get specifics on the warranty policy as I suspect I’m not the only owner who assumes that if a tube is on the compatibility list published by the manufacturer, purchasing one from sources other than Woo would not void the warranty.  A simple Yes/No response is all I’m looking for.



Fair enough, but I think you are making a big deal out of nothing. EVERYONE eventually tube rolls their WA6. Woo is not going to search Head-Fi to see if you used other tubes. That would be the end of Woo Audio. The WA 6 SE has been on the market for a long time. Just ask here... has anyone had Woo turn them down for a repair inside the warranty period?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

@bfreedma

There are many tube sellers on the internet (new and used tubes) so we cannot blanketly say you can buy from anyone and we'll fix the amp for free if a "compatible" tube caused damage to it. 

Again, the warranty is against manufacturing defects. That said, in most cases we have taken care of the customer. In fact, our warranty is transferable from the original purchaser. I have worked for Woo for over 4 yrs. and we have not turned away a single customer when they need product support or repair.


----------



## Law87

HiFiGuy528 said:


> @bfreedma
> 
> There are many tube sellers on the internet (new and used tubes) so we cannot blanketly say you can buy from anyone and we'll fix the amp for free if a "compatible" tube caused damage to it.
> 
> Again, the warranty is against manufacturing defects. That said, in most cases we have taken care of the customer. In fact, our warranty is transferable from the original purchaser. I have worked for Woo for over 4 yrs. and we have not turned away a single customer when they need product support or repair.




lets clarified that, you have not turn away from CHARGING for a repair. A dealership wont turn me away if they make thousands on repairs either, thats how they make most of their money.


----------



## bfreedma

HiFiGuy528 said:


> @bfreedma
> 
> There are many tube sellers on the internet (new and used tubes) so we cannot blanketly say you can buy from anyone and we'll fix the amp for free if a "compatible" tube caused damage to it.
> 
> Again, the warranty is against manufacturing defects. That said, in most cases we have taken care of the customer. In fact, our warranty is transferable from the original purchaser. I have worked for Woo for over 4 yrs. and we have not turned away a single customer when they need product support or repair.




I appreciate the response, but from a warranty perspective, clarity is vital.  Based on your responses, it appears that using a compatible tube purchased from anyone other than Woo voids the warranty. 

That’s not to suggest that you haven’t taken care of owners, but from a customer expectation perspective, Woo should make this clear in the product manual, compatibility chart and web site FAQ. I think it’s a fair position for Woo to take that if the user is responsible for using good quality tubes, but given the publication of the compatibility chart, I assumed that within reason, using a tube listed wasn’t going to impact the warranty.  Of course, if I buy a tube with a leg missing or some other obvious defect and install it, I wouldn’t expect Woo to cover that.


----------



## elira

If the tubes damage the unit and you got the tubes from an external source then I don’t think Woo should be held responsible. But I’m not sure if a failure due to a bad tube is distinguishable from other failures.


----------



## Law87

Rocking westinghouse 6EW7 with Mullard F31 GZ34...a lot better than 5z4G


----------



## elira

What kind of changes do you see by changing the rectifier?


----------



## Law87 (Jun 10, 2019)

elira said:


> What kind of changes do you see by changing the rectifier?



I have the sophia as stock with 6FD7...the brimar 5z4 more bass, slightly smaller soundstage but the mullard GZ34 add a bit more punch than the brimar 5z4, its not obnoxious bass, its very satisfying punch, this is coming from a guy who doesnt like bass, the soundstage is probaly as wide as the sophia, I have a 1939 RCA 5u4g coming in.

There is a slight change in mid between changing the power tube...with Sylvia the mid are more upfront, the Westinghouse give a recessed mid, with wider separation in soundstage (or may be a perception since the mid is recessed) but it blends very well, I like it with my HD820. the Sylvania 6EW7 is really good with my Beyer T1 (1st gen).


----------



## DMR14

Law87 said:


> I have the sophia as stock with 6FD7...the brimar 5z4 more bass, slightly smaller soundstage but the mullard GZ34 add a bit more punch than the brimar 5z4, its not obnoxious bass, its very satisfying punch, this is coming from a guy who doesnt like bass, the soundstage is probaly as wide as the sophia, I have a 1939 RCA 5u4g coming in.


Very cool. Millard GZ34 is one of my top rectifier choices for WA6. Hope you enjoy RCA 5U4G as well. I have only listened with RCA 5U4GB version but they do sound good with various driver tubes that I have. If you can find 596, that is also very good especially with 6FD7 at least for my ears.


----------



## Law87

DMR14 said:


> Very cool. Millard GZ34 is one of my top rectifier choices for WA6. Hope you enjoy RCA 5U4G as well. I have only listened with RCA 5U4GB version but they do sound good with various driver tubes that I have. If you can find 596, that is also very good especially with 6FD7 at least for my ears.




not worth the price...


----------



## DavidRoss007

I have had my wa6 2nd Gen for over a year now and would like to try some tube rolling but not sure where to start. I upgraded to the SP and 13EM7 with adapters when I bought it but would like to fix the following issues

The top end can be a but hard sometimes, especially with loud vocals or when the music get complicated
Although the bass is very detailed I would like a little bit more depth/presence.

I'm using a pair of AKG Q701 with the bass mod which I know aren't known for forward bass but I love these headphones so I would rather keep them.

Thanks for reading


----------



## cebuboy

DavidRoss007 said:


> I have had my wa6 2nd Gen for over a year now and would like to try some tube rolling but not sure where to start. I upgraded to the SP and 13EM7 with adapters when I bought it but would like to fix the following issues
> 
> The top end can be a but hard sometimes, especially with loud vocals or when the music get complicated
> Although the bass is very detailed I would like a little bit more depth/presence.
> ...



How about  trying some RCA 13EM7s? In the 1st gen WA6SE, the RCA 6EM7s sounds softer up top compared to the GE and Sylvanias.


----------



## DavidRoss007

cebuboy said:


> How about  trying some RCA 13EM7s? In the 1st gen WA6SE, the RCA 6EM7s sounds softer up top compared to the GE and Sylvanias.



I appreciate the reply, I will definitely look into them. Any companies to buy from that you would recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Law87

DavidRoss007 said:


> I appreciate the reply, I will definitely look into them. Any companies to buy from that you would recommend?
> 
> Thanks




you own a WA6 not WA6SE....confusing naming convention but thats a regular WA6... WA6SE first gen does not support 13DE7


----------



## DavidRoss007

Law87 said:


> you own a WA6 not WA6SE....confusing naming convention but thats a regular WA6... WA6SE first gen does not support 13DE7



I never said I own a WA6SE, I have a WA6 2nd generation. Does that mean your recommendation would not work on my amp?


----------



## Law87

DavidRoss007 said:


> I never said I own a WA6SE, I have a WA6 2nd generation. Does that mean your recommendation would not work on my amp?




read that last post wrong, I thought he was asking you to try with WA6SE...I dont have regular version.


----------



## nerone

DavidRoss007 said:


> I never said I own a WA6SE, I have a WA6 2nd generation. Does that mean your recommendation would not work on my amp?



As far as I know, all tubes that work for the WA6SE work on the WA6. 
The difference between 1st and 2nd generation is that the 1st generation uses 6volts vacuum tubes while 2nd gen uses 13volt ones. 
If you take a look at the manual in woo’s page you’ll be able to see all suportes tubes.


----------



## joseph69

nerone said:


> As far as I know, all tubes that work for the WA6SE work on the WA6.


1st & 2nd Gen WA6SE are not compatible with 6 or 12SN7 driver/power tubes. Only the 1st & 2nd Gen WA6 are.


----------



## nerone

joseph69 said:


> 1st & 2nd Gen WA6SE are not compatible with 6 or 12SN7 driver/power tubes. Only the 1st & 2nd Gen WA6 are.


Sure, but what I said is that WA6SE tubes work on the WA6, not the other way around.


----------



## joseph69 (Jun 24, 2019)

nerone said:


> Sure, but what I said is that WA6SE tubes work on the WA6, not the other way around.


Sorry, I misread your post.


----------



## DavidRoss007

nerone said:


> As far as I know, all tubes that work for the WA6SE work on the WA6.
> The difference between 1st and 2nd generation is that the 1st generation uses 6volts vacuum tubes while 2nd gen uses 13volt ones.
> If you take a look at the manual in woo’s page you’ll be able to see all suportes tubes.



Thanks for the information. I do have the manual but I was looking more for experienced owners to guide me with my light bass and hard highs problems that I am having and as I have never rolled tubes, this would narrow things down for me. I have read the threads but there is quite a lot to get through.


----------



## nerone

DavidRoss007 said:


> Thanks for the information. I do have the manual but I was looking more for experienced owners to guide me with my light bass and hard highs problems that I am having and as I have never rolled tubes, this would narrow things down for me. I have read the threads but there is quite a lot to get through.



I think very few people have experience with the 13v version. But if they are anything like the 6v tubes, you should try the 13fd7 tubes, if they exist. The fat bottle 6fd7 are one of the most looked after tubes.


----------



## cebuboy

DavidRoss007 said:


> I appreciate the reply, I will definitely look into them. Any companies to buy from that you would recommend?
> 
> Thanks



I usually get tubes from Jim of Vacuumtubesinc, those tubes are getting hard to find though.


----------



## nerone

cebuboy said:


> I usually get tubes from Jim of Vacuumtubesinc, those tubes are getting hard to find though.


I think that anyone who knows where to find the *FD7's are keeping them a secret for their own good.


----------



## joseph69

Just contact Woo and see if they make the 13FD7.
When I owned my WA6 I purchased my big bottle 6FD7's from them.


----------



## fortunate son (Jul 19, 2019)

joseph69 said:


> 1st & 2nd Gen WA6SE are not compatible with 6 or 12SN7 driver/power tubes. Only the 1st & 2nd Gen WA6 are.



Actually, head-fi.org member Deyan is now building 6SN7 to 6DE7 adapters with a circuit that allows use of 6SN7 tubes with the WA6SE. I am currently using a pair of these excellent adapters on my WA6SE 1st Gen with Sylvania 6SN7 tubes made in 1952 and a Western Electric 422A rectifier. 
Member 2359glenn used to make this type of adapter. When I asked him to build some for me, Glenn said he no longer made them and referred me to member Deyan in Europe who built the adapters for me. I had them in my hands in Virginia two weeks after I ordered them. I could not be happier with the adapters.


----------



## Geekinside

I'm thinking of trying some 13EM7 on my WA6SE but need adapters. Where do you get yours guys, is Woo Audio the only one making them?

Cheers


----------



## Law87

fortunate son said:


> Actually, head-fi.org member Deyan is now building 6SN7 to 6DE7 adapters with a circuit that allows use of 6SN7 tubes with the WA6SE. I am currently using a pair of these excellent adapters on my WA6SE 1st Gen with Sylvania 6SN7 tubes made in 1952 and a Western Electric 422A rectifier.
> Member 2359glenn used to make this type of adapter. When I asked him to build some for me, Glenn said he no longer made them and referred me to member Deyan in Europe who built the adapters for me. I had them in my hands in Virginia two weeks after I ordered them. I could not be happier with the adapters.




funny enough that is exactly my setup

western electric 422a and sylvania 6sn7


----------



## Law87

Geekinside said:


> I'm thinking of trying some 13EM7 on my WA6SE but need adapters. Where do you get yours guys, is Woo Audio the only one making them?
> 
> Cheers




there are Ebay but it is Chinese made, buy at your own risk. I dont know if wa6se support 13em7


----------



## Geekinside

According to the up-to-date Woo Audio chart they are:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DdsZyTx3CJv9_cG9kVdCGZap-AldiTsvuY4Ms1K_p3k/pubhtml


----------



## Law87

Geekinside said:


> According to the up-to-date Woo Audio chart they are:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DdsZyTx3CJv9_cG9kVdCGZap-AldiTsvuY4Ms1K_p3k/pubhtml




hmmm interesting, must be a new revision of the unit.


----------



## 471724

fortunate son said:


> Actually, head-fi.org member Deyan is now building 6SN7 to 6DE7 adapters with a circuit that allows use of 6SN7 tubes with the WA6SE. I am currently using a pair of these excellent adapters on my WA6SE 1st Gen with Sylvania 6SN7 tubes made in 1952 and a Western Electric 422A rectifier.
> Member 2359glenn used to make this type of adapter. When I asked him to build some for me, Glenn said he no longer made them and referred me to member Deyan in Europe who built the adapters for me. I had them in my hands in Virginia two weeks after I ordered them. I could not be happier with the adapters.



How does the sound compare with 6FD7 and 6DE7? 

Distortion, power and and other characteristics of the amp must be somewhat different with 6SN7s since the WA6SE gen 1 has operating points, plate voltages, transformers, etc. designed for the 6DE7. With the 6DE7 the characteristics of the two triodes inside are very different from each other (one is specialized as a lower impedance higher current amplifier), and somewhat different from those of the 6SN7. The two triode sections are identical in the 6SN7, which is designed to be a signal amplifier. These factors of course are just theoretical. What has to be figured in (and may be the dominant factor) is the fact that the 6SN7 is a classic very good sounding tube, probably inherently better than the 6DE7/6FD7.


----------



## fortunate son (Mar 20, 2020)

quadels said:


> How does the sound compare with 6FD7 and 6DE7?
> 
> Distortion, power and and other characteristics of the amp must be somewhat different with 6SN7s since the WA6SE gen 1 has operating points, plate voltages, transformers, etc. designed for the 6DE7. With the 6DE7 the characteristics of the two triodes inside are very different from each other (one is specialized as a lower impedance higher current amplifier), and somewhat different from those of the 6SN7. The two triode sections are identical in the 6SN7, which is designed to be a signal amplifier. These factors of course are just theoretical. What has to be figured in (and may be the dominant factor) is the fact that the 6SN7 is a classic very good sounding tube, probably inherently better than the 6DE7/6FD7.



Withdrawn.


----------



## Law87

fortunate son said:


> All I know, is that once I put the 6SN7 tubes in I had no desire to go back to the 6FD, DE or DR7.  The gain issue with 6SN7 tubes that I had with my WA6 1st Gen amp is a non-issue with the 6SN7 tubes on the WA6SE 1st Gen.
> There is now plenty of gain with 6SN7 tubes but with the non-SE WA6 I sometimes ran out of gain with certain headphones on some recordings before I reached what I considered to be a sufficient volume level.




honestly depend on headphone for me, if I put on my Beyer T1, I need absolute warmth and bass, I dont think 6sn7 in that configuration is good. Surprisingly 6DE7 is really good for bass, 6sn7 will add punch but it really lean up the bass compare to the 6DE7. 6FD7 is good too but 6sn7 maintain that top end clarity. is it worth the upgrade? depend on what you like and your headphone.

6FD7 add more boom, it doesnt punch as hard compare to my GE 6DE7


----------



## fortunate son

Law87 said:


> honestly depend on headphone for me, if I put on my Beyer T1, I need absolute warmth and bass, I dont think 6sn7 in that configuration is good. Surprisingly 6DE7 is really good for bass, 6sn7 will add punch but it really lean up the bass compare to the 6DE7. 6FD7 is good too but 6sn7 maintain that top end clarity. is it worth the upgrade? depend on what you like and your headphone.
> 
> 6FD7 add more boom, it doesnt punch as hard compare to my GE 6DE7



I bought some custom designed 12AU7 adapters today for the WA6SE. I am looking forward to hearing that combination. The 12AU7 tubes with adapters in my Monolith Liquid Platinum amp sound better to me than any of many old stock 6922 tubes I tried with that amp.


----------



## Law87

fortunate son said:


> I bought some custom designed 12AU7 adapters today for the WA6SE. I am looking forward to hearing that combination. The 12AU7 tubes with adapters in my Monolith Liquid Platinum amp sound better to me than any of many old stock 6922 tubes I tried with that amp.



let us know.


----------



## fortunate son

Law87 said:


> let us know.


Will do. It will probably be a few weeks before they will be built and delivered.


----------



## Deyan

fortunate son said:


> Will do. It will probably be a few weeks before they will be built and delivered.



And there they are.



 

 

Hello everyone my name is Deyan. As it turns out there is a way of working around the incomparably problem of the WA6 and 6SN7 tubes. I don't know what the big deal is since Glenn is making those adapters for years now.


----------



## Geekinside

Did anyone already try the new Sophia 274b Aqua?

Just got one on eBay, can't wait to receive it


----------



## fortunate son (Jul 30, 2019)

Law87 said:


> honestly depend on headphone for me, if I put on my Beyer T1, I need absolute warmth and bass, I dont think 6sn7 in that configuration is good. Surprisingly 6DE7 is really good for bass, 6sn7 will add punch but it really lean up the bass compare to the 6DE7. 6FD7 is good too but 6sn7 maintain that top end clarity. is it worth the upgrade? depend on what you like and your headphone.
> 
> 6FD7 add more boom, it doesnt punch as hard compare to my GE 6DE7



If anyone cares to dig through all of this content, takezo wrote a lot about his/her WA6/6SE listening impressions with various tubes several years ago.  Type takezo in the search window at the top of any page on head-fi.org and that should take you to takezo's content.


Below are excerpts of takezo's listening impressions:

"6DE7  - Fast transients, good for rock, pop
 6EW7  - Softer sound but slightly larger soundstage, good for some jazz, classical
 6CY7  - between 6de7 and 6ew7
 6DR7  - similar to 6de7 but higher gain
 6FD7  - punchy bass, large soundstage, fast transients"

"6sn7 is super linear and offensive to no one's listening
palate but the 6dj8 has a beautiful coloured tone that
is addictive. it also needs the anode plate voltage to be
lowered to around 130v for the 6dj8 and 150v for the 
6922 and 7308 to function a long time. it'll work fine at
200v on the wa6SE without any resistor adjustments
but i'm sure it'll lead towards an early grave for the tube."

"favorite ...  6CS7 ... requires
a simple adapter and works fine at 200+ volts. the tone
is as sweet as 6922 but with an even more intimate texture,
soundstage and timbre, especially for acoustic instruments.
acoustic guitar, violin and piano sound great with the 6cs7."
------------------
NOTE: I sent a PM to Deyan and he built 6sn7 and 6cs7 adapters for my WA6SE.


----------



## fortunate son (Jul 28, 2019)

Law87 said:


> funny enough that is exactly my setup
> 
> western electric 422a and sylvania 6sn7



Headphones used: HD800 with the stefanaudioart ultra modification and stock pads and a variety of cables.


----------



## 471724 (Jul 24, 2019)

fortunate son said:


> If anyone cares to dig through all of this content, takezo wrote a lot about his/her WA6/6SE listening impressions with various tubes several years ago.




The 6CS7 sounds interesting. Does takezo give any details about the required adapter?
Also, do you have another link? Unfortunately all I get when clicking on the link you offer is
*"Search Results for Query: takezo*
no search results"


----------



## fortunate son (Jul 24, 2019)

quadels asked:

The 6CS7 sounds interesting. Does takezo give any details about the required adapter?
Also, do you have another link? ...
------------------------
response:
I don't know what is going on with the link. Try typing takezo in the search window at the top of this page. That seems to take you to takezo's content. 

I did not find any further details about the adapters in the takezo content that I have read.  Deyan built me some 6CS7 adapters a few days ago and they are due to arrive in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Law87

for reference, this is probably what I would pair my headphone up with (DAC is hugo 2)

6DE7 - (require warmth and bass (more punch and bloom)) Beyer T1, Mrspeakers Ether C (non flow), Sennheiser HD800 
6EW7 - (require soundstage, with little emphasis on bass and seperation) Hifiman HE1000se, TH900, Sennheiser HD820, Focal Utopia
6FD7 - (a little bass but more emphasis on definition, with big soundstage) Hifiman HE1000se, Sennheiser HD800s
6SN7 - (require highs and very good soundstage and seperation, bass definition) Hifiman HE1000se, HD820, Meze Empyean (from memory)

YMMV


----------



## SptsNaz

Have recently been enjoying mine with a vintage pair of Grado RS1's... the sound (after an hour or so of warmup) is almost holographic. Using it with an old Parasound DAC2000 which definitely helps with the out-of-head experience. As a reference mine has the Sophia Princess and I'm using RCA 6FD7 tubes 

Knowing myself I'll eventually splurge on an end game amp like the EAR HP4 or one of the more elaborate Eddie Current amps, but the 6SE is keeping me satisfied for the time being. Speaking of which, has anyone compared the 6SE to those amp? I'm not expecting it to compete, but wondering if it's even in the same ballpark


----------



## fortunate son (Mar 20, 2020)

Law87 said:


> let us know.



Received the 12AU7 to 6DE7 adapters from Deyan. They are very well made and were easy to install.


----------



## Law87

fortunate son said:


> Received the 12AU7 to 6DE7 adapters from Deyan. They are very well made and were easy to install.
> 
> I have been using the adapters with old stock RCA clear top 12AU7 and Mullard CV4003 tubes in my WA6SE. The RCA tubes have a rising treble response which is annoying to me with my HD800. But the Mullards have great mids and are really good on vocals. *Vocals are up front but background instruments seem to sound further awa*y and less like themselves and less clear than they do with 6SN7, 6DE7, 6DR7 and 6FD7 tubes.
> 
> To me, the 12AU7 tubes in the WA6SE seem to retrieve midrange details very well but overall are on the dark side of neutral and do not sound as much like live music as the 6SN7, 6DE7, 6DR7 and 6FD7 tubes. I will probably use the 12AU7 tubes now and then when I'm in the mood for female vocalists such as D. Krall and for certain recordings that have edgy treble.



read that and....NOPE not for me, thanks!


----------



## Cho Worsh (Jul 30, 2019)

SptsNaz said:


> Have recently been enjoying mine with a vintage pair of Grado RS1's... the sound (after an hour or so of warmup) is almost holographic. Using it with an old Parasound DAC2000 which definitely helps with the out-of-head experience. As a reference mine has the Sophia Princess and I'm using RCA 6FD7 tubes
> 
> Knowing myself I'll eventually splurge on an end game amp like the EAR HP4 or one of the more elaborate Eddie Current amps, but the 6SE is keeping me satisfied for the time being. Speaking of which, has anyone compared the 6SE to those amp? I'm not expecting it to compete, but wondering if it's even in the same ballpark


Another head-fi site that I will not name has some discussion along these lines sandwiched into discussions of EC and DNA and other so-called end game amps and how well they work with head phones like HD800, Audeze LCD3 and LCD4, Utopia, Abyss and the like. The leader of that site has stated on more than one occasion that a WA6SE is a great amp to own and recommends it with the caveat that it might not be a good match for some hard to drive orthos.

But a different question that comes up in the Woo owners' unite thread on this site and in this thread sometimes is: Is the WA6 with the PDPS (psuedo dual power supply) a better sounding amp overall that the WA6SE? A few members who seem to be credible have indicated on this site in the first few years after the release of the WA6 1st Generation (with PDPS) that they had both amps and sold their WA6SE because they felt the WA6 sounded better with their particular headphones.

Anyone care to comment that has owned both as to whether they decided that the WA6 is better, or vice versa?

NOTE: For a while the WA6 1st Generation amps had a different power supply than the units that were produced later. The PDPS was added as a standard feature of the WA6 1st Gen several years ago and is of course also included in 2nd Gen amps. The PDPS apparently improved the sound of the amp significantly.


----------



## chimney189

Good day everyone,
I'm looking to buy a Woo Audio WA6 (first gen possibly, NOT SE). I'm looking for a decent rectifier tube -- peferrably one that tightens up the bass and increases impact. Any recommendations? I'd like to use EBAY.


----------



## ntbm3

chimney189 said:


> Good day everyone,
> I'm looking to buy a Woo Audio WA6 (first gen possibly, NOT SE). I'm looking for a decent rectifier tube -- peferrably one that tightens up the bass and increases impact. Any recommendations? I'd like to use EBAY.



? this thread is full of great suggestions. Check it out!


----------



## chimney189

ntbm3 said:


> ? this thread is full of great suggestions. Check it out!



I'm trying to capitalize on an EBAY listing that could be taken any minute, so I'm looking for a quick suggestion.


----------



## 471724

Cho Worsh said:


> Another head-fi site that I will not name has some discussion along these lines sandwiched into discussions of EC and DNA and other so-called end game amps and how well they work with head phones like HD800, Audeze LCD3 and LCD4, Utopia, Abyss and the like. The leader of that site has stated on more than one occasion that a WA6SE is a great amp to own and recommends it with the caveat that it might not be a good match for some hard to drive orthos.
> 
> But a different question that comes up in the Woo owners' unite thread on this site and in this thread sometimes is: Is the WA6 with the PDPS (psuedo dual power supply) a better sounding amp overall that the WA6SE? A few members who seem to be credible have indicated on this site in the first few years after the release of the WA6 1st Generation (with PDPS) that they had both amps and sold their WA6SE because they felt the WA6 sounded better with their particular headphones.
> 
> ...




If the WA6 has really been found to be significantly better sounding than the WA6SE, a contributing factor could be that the WA6 is able to use the 6SN7 or 12SN7 (2nd gen.). The 6SN7 is supposedly a significantly better driver tube than the 6DE7.


----------



## Law87

chimney189 said:


> Good day everyone,
> I'm looking to buy a Woo Audio WA6 (first gen possibly, NOT SE). I'm looking for a decent rectifier tube -- peferrably one that tightens up the bass and increases impact. Any recommendations? I'd like to use EBAY.




gz34 metal bass, if you're on a budget get the gz34 f31 black base.


----------



## Law87

quadels said:


> If the WA6 has really been found to be significantly better sounding than the WA6SE, a contributing factor could be that the WA6 is able to use the 6SN7 or 12SN7 (2nd gen.). The 6SN7 is supposedly a significantly better driver tube than the 6DE7.




I'm using my SE with 6sn7 tube. just need adapter. if you can get a cheap wa6se for the price of a new wa6 I would make that purchase, the extra power is not small.


----------



## Cho Worsh

Law87 said:


> I'm using my SE with 6sn7 tube. just need adapter. if you can get a cheap wa6se for the price of a new wa6 I would make that purchase, the extra power is not small.


Yes, as stated in an earlier post in this thread, Deyan is now making a 6SN7 adapter for the WA6SE like the one that glenn used to make.


----------



## Cho Worsh

quadels said:


> If the WA6 has really been found to be significantly better sounding than the WA6SE, a contributing factor could be that the WA6 is able to use the 6SN7 or 12SN7 (2nd gen.). The 6SN7 is supposedly a significantly better driver tube than the 6DE7.



The 6SN7 definitely has a different sound than the 6DE7 but is it a "significantly better driver tube"? I do not know that that can be proven to be so. Neither tube was originally an audio tube. Both tubes were made to carry out certain functions with respect to video in old fashioned cathode ray tube television sets.


----------



## Law87

Cho Worsh said:


> The 6SN7 definitely has a different sound than the 6DE7 but is it a "significantly better driver tube"? I do not know that that can be proven to be so. Neither tube was originally an audio tube. Both tubes were made to carry out certain functions with respect to video in old fashioned cathode ray tube television sets.




I wouldnt use 6DE7 with any closed back headphone, maybe Mrspeaker Ether C, the tube is very up front (mids and lower frequency will be up closer to you and ultimately bring out the bass). 6sn7 I would comfortably use it with any headphone that already have a little bass hump to it, since I am not a bass head, HE1000se works well for me but the GE 6EW7 works wonderfully as a middle ground.


----------



## fortunate son

fortunate son said:


> Received the 12AU7 to 6DE7 adapters from Deyan. They are very well made and were easy to install.
> 
> I have been using the adapters with old stock RCA clear top 12AU7 and Mullard CV4003 tubes in my WA6SE. The RCA tubes have a rising treble response which is annoying to me with my HD800. But the Mullards have great mids and are really good on vocals. Vocals are up front but background instruments seem to sound further away and less like themselves and less clear than they do with 6SN7, 6DE7, 6DR7 and 6FD7 tubes.
> 
> To me, the 12AU7 tubes in the WA6SE seem to retrieve midrange details very well but overall are on the dark side of neutral and do not sound as much like live music as the 6SN7, 6DE7, 6DR7 and 6FD7 tubes. I will probably use the 12AU7 tubes now and then when I'm in the mood for female vocalists such as D. Krall and for certain recordings that have edgy treble.


Wow. I changed to CV593 rectifier and PrimaLuna 12AU7 with Deyan's adapter and the sound is very clear and linear with punchy bass. I like this combo very much.  Earlier comments were made when I was listening with 422a rectifier and Mullard CV2003 and are withdrawn.


----------



## 471724

fortunate son said:


> Wow. I changed to CV593 rectifier and PrimaLuna 12AU7 with Deyan's adapter and the sound is very clear and linear with punchy bass. I like this combo very much.  Earlier comments were made when I was listening with 422a rectifier and Mullard CV2003 and are withdrawn.



How do you think the sound compares to using 6SN7s? And do you think this is a special case of a very synergistic "match made in heaven" of the 12AU7 with the CV593, but unlikely with other rectifiers? I don't have any CV593s (am using Brimar 5Z4G).


----------



## fortunate son (Mar 20, 2020)

Withdrawn. I parted ways with Woo, now I am a Decware fanboy.


----------



## cebuboy

Hello guys, I can’t seem to find if this has been asked before so here goes...

How does the WA6 use the dissimilar triodes? Does it only use one(high or low) section of the tube or both? Seeing it has both a low and high gain section.


----------



## nerone

cebuboy said:


> Hello guys, I can’t seem to find if this has been asked before so here goes...
> 
> How does the WA6 use the dissimilar triodes? Does it only use one(high or low) section of the tube or both? Seeing it has both a low and high gain section.


I don't really recall where, but I think it uses each tube for each of the channels. One section (1/2) of the tube as voltage gain and the other section as output.


----------



## cebuboy

nerone said:


> I don't really recall where, but I think it uses each tube for each of the channels. One section (1/2) of the tube as voltage gain and the other section as output.



That makes sense, thanks for the info


----------



## Deyan

Anyone want to try a 7N7 to 6DE7 adapter.


----------



## Law87

Deyan said:


> Anyone want to try a 7N7 to 6DE7 adapter.




Chinese adapter?


----------



## Deyan

Law87 said:


> Chinese adapter?



Nope. I make them. Top socket is russian the rest is machined by me.


----------



## DMR14

Deyan said:


> Nope. I make them. Top socket is russian the rest is machined by me.


Deyan's adapter works. I got a few for my darkvoice 336SE. If there is an issue, he responds faster than I can finish complaining. LOL jk. Deyan.


----------



## Zachik

Deyan said:


> Nope. I make them. Top socket is russian the rest is machined by me.


I can vouch for Deyan's craftsmanship and customer service. Top notch (I got a pair of adapters from him for a different amp).


----------



## Astral Abyss

... and then there's us guys with the 13de7 edition.  We get no love.


----------



## Law87

Astral Abyss said:


> ... and then there's us guys with the 13de7 edition.  We get no love.




lol trade me then...


----------



## barbz127 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi all,
I am eyeing off a wa6 with stock tubes (near new) and wondering if this is still a worthwhile amp/investment with the various options available to the market today?

Headphones aren't anything serious 600ohm dt880 and alessandro Ms2 - currrent amp is a magni 3 and it's not giving me the same enjoyment as my previous schiit tube amps did (Valhalla 1).

Thankyou


----------



## DMR14

barbz127 said:


> Hi all,
> I am eyeing off a wa6 with stock tubes (near new) and wondering if this is still a worthwhile amp/investment with the various options available to the market today?
> 
> Headphones aren't anything serious 600ohm dt880 and alessandro Ms pro - currrent amp is a magni 3 and it's not giving me the same enjoyment as my previous schiit tube amps did (Valhalla 1).
> ...


I still own 1st gen WA6 which is my very first tube amp. Still enjoy it time to time but nowadays I do enjoy listening Darkvoice 336SE more. If you are planning to upgrade in future, DV may be another option to consider IMO. Two tubes are cheaper than three and with right adapters you can roll with other cheap driver tubes with DV. Dont get me wrong. WA6 is very good with right tubes to your preference but tube rolling can cost more than the amp.


----------



## barbz127

Thankyou for that feedback.

I can't foresee any need to drive iems from a desktop but would you say the wa6 is better suited to a wider range of impedences?


----------



## DMR14

If I remember correctly Woo website says from 8 or 12 ohm. I listen WA6 with ZMF Ori and it is fine although you have to turn the volume higher than let's say hd6XX or hd700 to my ears. When I listen Ori, I usually use 6FD7s as drivers. I dont own any IEMs except for the ones come with my phone so I cannot say about IEM.


----------



## barbz127

Thankyou.

The unit I am looking at has markings for 6de7 for the driver tubes so I'm going to assume this is the older model.

Is that correct? Anything to worry about?


----------



## DMR14

Yes. 6DE7 is the 1st gen. In this thread, you will find bunch of information about tube rolling options and impressions. I posted an URL for 1st gen WA6 compatibility chart a while ago and you can reference that. You can invest on socket savers for driver tubes as well.

I will say just enjoy it.


----------



## Cho Worsh (Jun 13, 2021)

Redacted.


----------



## barbz127

How important is matched tubes for the wa6?

Looking to see if I can find a pair of 6fd7 from rca or slyvania.


----------



## gefski

barbz127 said:


> How important is matched tubes for the wa6?
> 
> Looking to see if I can find a pair of 6fd7 from rca or slyvania.



I always seek matched pairs, but don't think it's as critical as in amplifiers using multiple tubes in each channel, where I would want all the tubes in each channel matched. When I used 7n7 in my WA6+, I had 6 or so tubes, and just got pairs as close as possible using my portable Sencore tester and it worked fine.


----------



## barbz127 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a pair of 6fd7s on order to test out with my wa6, while I'm at it should I also grab a set of 6ew7 or another 6de7?

Can you tell the difference between the stock 6de7s to other branded 6de7 tubes?

Thankyou


----------



## Law87

barbz127 said:


> I have a pair of 6fd7s on order to test out with my grandpa, while I'm at it should I also grab a set of 6ew7 or another 6de7?
> 
> Can you tell the difference between the stock 6de7s to other branded 6de7 tubes?
> 
> Thankyou



I like 6ew7 better. but if I have to pick, I'll get the GE 6DE7 over sylvania


----------



## barbz127

Law87 said:


> I like 6ew7 better. but if I have to pick, I'll get the GE 6DE7 over sylvania


Thankyou - are the stock 6de7's slyvania'n tubes?


----------



## Law87

barbz127 said:


> Thankyou - are the stock 6de7's slyvania'n tubes?




no clue.


----------



## barbz127

Whats your process for comparing tubes? make sure they are all burnt in then swap and compare after a couple of hours?

WA6 is sitting here with stock rectifier and RCA 6DE7's (with +250 hours); still in boxes next to it is a Sophia Princess rectifier and Fat Bottle Slyvania's in 6FD7's and 6EW7.


----------



## mikaell

barbz127 said:


> Whats your process for comparing tubes? make sure they are all burnt in then swap and compare after a couple of hours?


I'd also be interested in this...


----------



## gefski

barbz127 said:


> Whats your process for comparing tubes? make sure they are all burnt in then swap and compare after a couple of hours?
> 
> WA6 is sitting here with stock rectifier and RCA 6DE7's (with +250 hours); still in boxes next to it is a Sophia Princess rectifier and Fat Bottle Slyvania's in 6FD7's and 6EW7.



I've pretty much used the same procedure with my headphone and speaker amps for years. Enjoy music for at least a week, then without changing anything else, swap the tube(s) and then listen for several more days. Then I may go back to the first tube for a few days. Really gets me a look into the synergy of a system, rather than just the frequency response differences of quicker a/b-ing.


----------



## 471724 (Sep 30, 2019)

I just wanted to report that after recent evaluations I have finally found another driver/amp. tube for the WA6SE that significantly beats the 6FD7 (my favorite for quite a while up to now). This is the 6CS7, available inexpensively from Ebay. I am using a pair of 6CS7 to 6DE7 adapters made by Deyan. In detail, the comparison shows that at least on my system and with my ears, the 6CS7s significantly improve overall clarity and lucidity. A subtle fuzzy smear and overbrightness when using the 6FD7s is removed, revealing significantly more and more natural musical information, timbres, textures, transients. More highly resolved. I don't ever want to go back to the 6FD7.

I also have evaluated the 6SN7 (old NOS Raytheons) in this application, using another pair of adapters made by Deyan. I prefer the 6CS7s - the 6SN7s still sound a little smeared compared to the 6CS7s.

I should probably give some information on my system: The CD transport is an Ayon CD07s, the DAC is a Schiit Yggdrasil, and the headphones either HiFiMan HE1000V2 (preferred) or Stefan Audio Arts-modified Sennheiser HD800S. My evaluation so far has been mainly with classical music, and a little pop. I suppose it's possible that some sort of anomaly might show up with other types of music like heavy rock,  jazz or full organ. I'm planning on trying these out soon.

At least it isn't an expensive experiment.


----------



## Cho Worsh

quadels said:


> I just wanted to report that after recent evaluations I have finally found another driver/amp. tube for the WA6SE that significantly beats the 6FD7 (my favorite for quite a while up to now). This is the 6CS7, available inexpensively from Ebay. I am using a pair of 6CS7 to 6DE7 adapters made by Deyan. In detail, the comparison shows that at least on my system and with my ears, the 6CS7s significantly improve overall clarity and lucidity. A subtle fuzzy smear and overbrightness when using the 6FD7s is removed, revealing significantly more and more natural musical information, timbres, textures, transients. More highly resolved. I don't ever want to go back to the 6FD7.
> 
> I also have evaluated the 6SN7 (old NOS Raytheons) in this application, using another pair of adapters made by Deyan. I prefer the 6CS7s - they still sound a little smeared compared to the 6CS7s.
> 
> ...


Which rectifier tube do you use with the 6CS7 driver tubes?


----------



## 471724 (Sep 30, 2019)

Cho Worsh said:


> Which rectifier tube do you use with the 6CS7 driver tubes?



Brimar 5Z4G


----------



## Cho Worsh (Sep 30, 2019)

quadels said:


> Brimar 5Z4G


Interesting.  I have adapters, so I'll try my 6CS7 tubes again with one of my 5Z4 rectifier tubes. I did not like the 6CS7 tubes I bought when I used them with my Mullard CV593 rectifier but the 6CS7 tubes were bought on ebay and may be faulty. They are harsh sounding on some classical music recordings. Old stock ECC82 driver tubes with adapters are my favorite with the CV593. The 6DR7 tubes I have tried are also very good. Like you, I gave up on the 6FD7 tubes. They are too bright for me overall with classical music.


----------



## nickosiris

I've been listening to LCD-4 through a WA6-SE(ii) with the same valve combo for about the last year: RCA 13EM7 & Brimar 5Z4G ... until yesterday when I gave my KR 5U4G another go. It's been sitting idle all that time not because I don't like it (it's extraordinary) but because on a particular day I decided I really liked the more 'classic 70s British hifi' sound from the Brimar and the KR was unemployed for a while. Yes, a £20 valve edged out a £300 valve - quite an eye opener.

However yesterday I plopped the KR back in and was instantly reminded that it makes the WA6-SE sound like a very expensive modern solid state amp. And then some. In fact the combination of my mood, atmospherics, wind direction, equipment synergy, valve combination and just the right record might just have made the nicest noise I've ever heard from headphones. Ever. Simply astonishing how much difference a change of rectifier valve can make (and I still don't quite understand WHY this can make such a difference). Can't wait to go home tonight and dive in again...


----------



## barbz127

Would anyone know a couple of sub 1000$ headphones that pair well with the wa6?

Currently running some allesandro ms2 and want to keep an eye out for any second hand deals.

Thankyou


----------



## Law87

barbz127 said:


> Would anyone know a couple of sub 1000$ headphones that pair well with the wa6?
> 
> Currently running some allesandro ms2 and want to keep an eye out for any second hand deals.
> 
> Thankyou




any of the Mrspeakers Alpha's, Beyer T1 sounds good, Ether C sound good, YMMV I dont have the MS2.


----------



## reeltime

barbz127 said:


> Would anyone know a couple of sub 1000$ headphones that pair well with the wa6?
> 
> Currently running some allesandro ms2 and want to keep an eye out for any second hand deals.
> 
> Thankyou



I would avoid any of the planer-style headphones. You will likely struggle with output level, unless you roll the driver tubes. 

I'd consider the Sennheiser HD600. Massdrop has them for an affordable price just over $200. Perfect pairing for the power output of the WA6, and they sound brilliant. I thought that pairing was better than the HD-800 with the WA6, because of the power needs of the HD-800. 

If you're willing to spend a little more-- I love the Fostex TH-x00 Massdrop headphones, but I replaced the ear pads with something more cushy. They are semi-open-- and they run to about $500-- I prefer the purple heart over the ebony and blonde for sound. I haven't heard them paired with the WA6, but they're nice efficient headphones that should sound very nice. 

Those two Massdrop releases are the best headphones I've heard under the $1000 level. You get a huge bang for your buck.


----------



## VandyMan (Oct 4, 2019)

reeltime said:


> I would avoid any of the planer-style headphones. You will likely struggle with output level, unless you roll the driver tubes.



I use the Audeze LCD-4 with WA6-SE and it is not a problem. In fact, it sounds fantastic. I never go above about 11:30 on the volume dial. The WA6-SE can drive the majority of planers. (Edit: I believe that the WA6 has the same specs for output power, but I'm not certain.)


----------



## NiceStrongArm

barbz127 said:


> Would anyone know a couple of sub 1000$ headphones that pair well with the wa6?
> 
> Currently running some allesandro ms2 and want to keep an eye out for any second hand deals.
> 
> Thankyou


I like my Grado Reference 2. Tested a bunch before buying those. I am very bass averse, and most others were just too bass heavy (Focals, B&W, etc.). I ran from cheapo Grados to the R2s and that is where the bang for buck optimum lies for me. I listen from baroque strings through indie, hardcore punk to electronica. My in-ear monitors for on the go are Etymotics ER4s. Grado seem to have a love/hate reputation, so I am in the love-contingent. Upgraded them with beautiful audio cushions.


----------



## reeltime (Oct 4, 2019)

VandyMan said:


> I use the Audeze LCD-4 with WA6-SE and it is not a problem. In fact, it sounds fantastic. I never go above about 11:30 on the volume dial. The WA6-SE can drive the majority of planers. (Edit: I believe that the WA6 has the same specs for output power, but I'm not certain.)



I'm fairly certain the WA6-SE has a lot more power than the base WA6, as I recall. Even swapping out the 6DE7s on that amp with 6SN7s with adapters, I had to open the volume pot full to push sound through an HD-800.

EDIT: That's nothing against the WA6, it is a terrific sounding amp when paired with appropriate headphones. It was my main rig for a few years until I jumped to the WA-5. Great amp, you're going to love it, congrats.


----------



## gefski

The HiFiMan Ananda is currently "on sale" for $850 (from $999). For me, it is a great buy at full price, having extreme transparency to true timbre of instruments, vocals, and sounds in space. Detailed yet relaxed, it offers a lot of the presentation of the better upper-end cans. I don't think it will be "impressive" to those who need the HD650/Elear "row A" presentation, however. My WA6+ drives it beautifully.


----------



## nerone

reeltime said:


> I'm fairly certain the WA6-SE has a lot more power than the base WA6, as I recall. Even swapping out the 6DE7s on that amp with 6SN7s with adapters, I had to open the volume pot full to push sound through an HD-800.
> 
> EDIT: That's nothing against the WA6, it is a terrific sounding amp when paired with appropriate headphones. It was my main rig for a few years until I jumped to the WA-5. Great amp, you're going to love it, congrats.


The WA6-SE has a lot more power than the WA6.
I use the LCD-X with my WA6-SE and I hardly go over 9 o'clock with the volume control. Based on this, I guess the LCD-X would work very nice with the WA6.
The price is a bit above the 1k in the "creators package" that does not have the plastic case.  For $1200 I'd go for it.


----------



## Cho Worsh (Oct 5, 2019)

reeltime said:


> I'm fairly certain the WA6-SE has a lot more power than the base WA6, as I recall. Even swapping out the 6DE7s on that amp with 6SN7s with adapters, I had to open the volume pot full to push sound through an HD-800.
> 
> EDIT: That's nothing against the WA6, it is a terrific sounding amp when paired with appropriate headphones. It was my main rig for a few years until I jumped to the WA-5. Great amp, you're going to love it, congrats.


I found this old post from member DubStep Girl:

"WA6

580mW @32Ω
550mW @60Ω
590mW @120Ω
460mW @300Ω
400mW @600Ω


WA6-SE

2000mW @32Ω
1900mW @60Ω
1800mW @120Ω
1300mW @300Ω
800mW @600Ω

so yeaah, the WA6SE is definitely a more powerful amp"



" ... similar sound signature, dynamics, soundstage, etc...

the WA6SE is just an improvement over the WA6 though. either one is a fantastic amp though. i believe the WA6 will be able to drive LCD-2 ok, but definitely not as good as the WA6SE.

the way i see it, on the WA6SE, i have yet to find a headphone that you have to turn the knob more than 11 oclock before it gets unbearably loud. with the regular WA6, you probably have to turn it more to like 3 o clock-ish before that happens.."


----------



## fortunate son (Oct 21, 2019)

barbz127 said:


> Would anyone know a couple of sub 1000$ headphones that pair well with the wa6?
> 
> Currently running some allesandro ms2 and want to keep an eye out for any second hand deals.
> 
> Thankyou



Verum 1 with Arctic Canare L4E6S cable: 

really good overall

Sony  MDR V6 :

spicy mids/trebles and strong bass impact

Sony MDR  Z7 M2 with upgraded cable: 

rich and full and easy sound

AudioQuest original liquid wood cups version of NightHawk with LQI silver over copper UP-OCC or comparable upgraded cable and pad ring removed from pads to prevent reverberation inside the ear cups:  

these are good if you like a laid-back, smoother sound 

Sennheiser HD800: 

but the WA6 doesn't have all that much gain and you may have to turn the WA6 volume control all the way up with some recordings if you use a  DAC or other source with an output of less than 2V


----------



## filip sebastian

As a former owner of Wa6 I can say that it is an amplifier that is suitable for headphones up to 300 ohms, if you have pretentious headphones for amplification I recommend an OTL amplifier.  Also the Wa6 SE is a good choice, being twice as powerful as the Wa6.  I used the Wa6 amplifier with T1 first gen and I can say that it did not have enough power for these headphones, and with the HD800 it was somewhere on the limit.  So I sold Wa6 and bought a Felix Audio Elise.


----------



## VandyMan

nerone said:


> The WA6-SE has a lot more power than the WA6..




My mistake. Sorry about that.


----------



## lawshredpower

vlach said:


> Just picked up a used WA6 in mint condition. Early impressions are not too bad with stock tubes, however i find the mids somewhat distant and soft.
> 
> Are there any driver tubes that address this specific sonic aspect?




Hey everybody.

I’m bringing this old reply here back from the dead because I am looking for the exact same thing.

I now own a 2nd gen WA6-SE and I could use some more up close mids. I love the sound of the amp but my chord hugo 2 by itself still brings out more vocals and guitars. Which tubes should I try to start? Thanks.


----------



## nerone

lawshredpower said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I’m bringing this old reply here back from the dead because I am looking for the exact same thing.
> 
> I now own a 2nd gen WA6-SE and I could use some more up close mids. I love the sound of the amp but my chord hugo 2 by itself still brings out more vocals and guitars. Which tubes should I try to start? Thanks.



The following posts recomend the 6fd7 for the 1st gen. Since you have the 2nd gen, you could look for the 13v versions, 13fd7.



bfreedma said:


> I think 6FD7’s will give you what you’re looking for.  That’s assuming your amp is a 1st generation unit.





joseph69 said:


> Your best bet would be buying BNIB NOS 'big bottle' 6FD7's from Woo Audio.


----------



## lawshredpower

nerone said:


> The following posts recomend the 6fd7 for the 1st gen. Since you have the 2nd gen, you could look for the 13v versions, 13fd7.




Thanks!!


----------



## filip sebastian

*Sylvania* 13Fd7


----------



## Cho Worsh

lawshredpower said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I’m bringing this old reply here back from the dead because I am looking for the exact same thing.
> 
> I now own a 2nd gen WA6-SE and I could use some more up close mids. I love the sound of the amp but my chord hugo 2 by itself still brings out more vocals and guitars. Which tubes should I try to start? Thanks.


If the 13fd7 are too brash sounding to you, the 13dr7 is a nice compromise between the 13de7 and the 13fd7. 
A change in rectifier tube could also give you "more up close mids" as could something like an ISO REGEN if you hook up directly to a usb cable and want to experiment with a device of that ilk which you may not even like. 
Or, it may take a change to an Eddie Current, Trafomatic Head 2, Ragnarok, GS-X mk2 or the discontinued Cavalli Gold or other amps that are known to have a mid-forward sound to get where you want to be with the mids.


----------



## lawshredpower

The previous owner of the amp sent me a bunch of tubes, so I have it a try.

RCA 12SX7-GT and Emission Labs 5U4G are sounding great to me  

I don’t have any 13FD7 laying around. Might buy and try in the future, but I’m satisfied. Thanks guys


----------



## barbz127

Can anyone comment on how the focal elears pair with the wa6 (non se)?

Thankyou


----------



## u2u2

barbz127 said:


> Can anyone comment on how the focal elears pair with the wa6 (non se)?
> 
> Thankyou



I have an early 2015 WA6 I use with Elears from September 2016. Totally fine, no issues.


----------



## Cho Worsh

fortunate son said:


> Verum 1 with Arctic Canare L4E6S cable:
> 
> really good overall
> 
> ...


+ 1 for the Verum 1 headphones


----------



## 471724

I use the Brimar 5Z4G and 6FD7 in my WA6SE. Over extended use of the 5Z4G rectifier tube, has anyone noticed the buildup of a mirror coating like a getter on the inside of the clear top? This has happened with two different Brimar 5Z4Gs in my WA6SE. Is it an indication of deterioration of the tube?


----------



## fortunate son (Jan 21, 2020)

Law87 said:


> I wouldnt use 6DE7 with any closed back headphone, maybe Mrspeaker Ether C, the tube is very up front (mids and lower frequency will be up closer to you and ultimately bring out the bass). 6sn7 I would comfortably use it with any headphone that already have a little bass hump to it, since I am not a bass head, HE1000se works well for me but the GE 6EW7 works wonderfully as a middle ground.


UPDATED
+ 1 for GE 6EW7 with my WA6SE 1st Gen. The 6EW7 driver tubes have a beautiful sound which I thought was as good as I could afford to obtain until I discovered the Taboo MK III with EL84 and 6922 tubes which took me to another level above that of the 6SE with the SAA modified HD800 and Verum 1 and legacy HE5 headphones on every type of music. My 6SE is now owned by another lucky person.


----------



## TristanLdlw (Nov 1, 2019)

I have a WA6-SE (2nd gen) on the way, I'm wondering how are the stock tubes when they're burned in?

Anyone with Beyerdynamic headphones that would like to share your favorite tubes?


----------



## barbz127

Would anyone be aware of any dust covers that fit over the wa6 nicely?

I live in a dusty area and want to minimise what gets onto/into the amp when not in use.

Thankyou


----------



## u2u2

quadels said:


> I use the Brimar 5Z4G and 6FD7 in my WA6SE. Over extended use of the 5Z4G rectifier tube, has anyone noticed the buildup of a mirror coating like a getter on the inside of the clear top? This has happened with two different Brimar 5Z4Gs in my WA6SE. Is it an indication of deterioration of the tube?


In my experience that is normal performance with use. When the silver starts turning white is the time to start worrying. Eventually someone with more expertise will chime in.


----------



## gefski

barbz127 said:


> Would anyone be aware of any dust covers that fit over the wa6 nicely?
> 
> I live in a dusty area and want to minimise what gets onto/into the amp when not in use.
> 
> Thankyou



The WA6 Signature Cover.

Toaster cover actually.


----------



## lawshredpower

Cho Worsh said:


> If the 13fd7 are too brash sounding to you, the 13dr7 is a nice compromise between the 13de7 and the 13fd7.
> A change in rectifier tube could also give you "more up close mids" as could something like an ISO REGEN if you hook up directly to a usb cable and want to experiment with a device of that ilk which you may not even like.
> Or, it may take a change to an Eddie Current, Trafomatic Head 2, Ragnarok, GS-X mk2 or the discontinued Cavalli Gold or other amps that are known to have a mid-forward sound to get where you want to be with the mids.






filip sebastian said:


> *Sylvania* 13Fd7




I’m now trying a par of Sylvania 13FD7 and WOW! Sounds just like what I’ve been after. Thanks for the tips guys. Super happy with the result. Proeminent mids and vocals. What a difference


----------



## TristanLdlw

Is there an """objective""" list of which tube sounds which way and the characteristics of the tubes; and which would be better suited for which music genres?

13DE7 vs 13EW7 vs 13EM7 vs 13DR7 vs 13DN7 vs 13FD7

5U4G vs 274B


----------



## nerone

TristanLdlw said:


> Is there an """objective""" list of which tube sounds which way and the characteristics of the tubes; and which would be better suited for which music genres?
> 
> 13DE7 vs 13EW7 vs 13EM7 vs 13DR7 vs 13DN7 vs 13FD7
> 
> 5U4G vs 274B


For the rectifier part you can see here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dub...mparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread.694525/
She used to have a WA6-SE and other woo's amplifiers, so her observations are very relevant.


----------



## TristanLdlw

nerone said:


> For the rectifier part you can see here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dub...mparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread.694525/
> She used to have a WA6-SE and other woo's amplifiers, so her observations are very relevant.



I thank you kindly!


----------



## Cho Worsh (Nov 1, 2019)

TristanLdlw said:


> Is there an """objective""" list of which tube sounds which way and the characteristics of the tubes; and which would be better suited for which music genres?
> 
> 13DE7 vs 13EW7 vs 13EM7 vs 13DR7 vs 13DN7 vs 13FD7
> 
> 5U4G vs 274B


As for rectifiers, + 1 for the rectifier review by DubStep Girl 

As to driver tubes, this was posted several years ago by another member regarding WA6 1st Gen and WA6SE 1st Gen but would apply to the like sounding 13 series tubes in the 2nd Gen as well as the 6 series driver tubes:

"6DE7 - Fast transients, good for rock, pop
6EW7 - Softer sound but slightly larger soundstage, good for some jazz, classical
6CY7 - between 6de7 and 6ew7
6DR7 - similar to 6de7 but higher gain
6FD7 - punchy bass, large soundstage, fast transients"

"6sn7 is super linear and offensive to no one's listening
palate but the 6dj8 has a beautiful coloured tone that
is addictive. it also needs the anode plate voltage to be
lowered to around 130v for the 6dj8 and 150v for the
6922 and 7308 to function a long time. it'll work fine at
200v on the wa6SE without any resistor adjustments
but i'm sure it'll lead towards an early grave for the tube."

"favorite ... 6CS7 ... requires
a simple adapter and works fine at 200+ volts. the tone
is as sweet as 6922 but with an even more intimate texture,
soundstage and timbre, especially for acoustic instruments.
acoustic guitar, violin and piano sound great with the 6cs7."


----------



## TristanLdlw

Cho Worsh said:


> As for rectifiers, + 1 for the rectifier review by DubStep Girl
> 
> As to driver tubes, this was posted several years ago by another member regarding WA6 1st Gen and WA6SE 1st Gen but would apply to the like sounding 13 series tubes in the 2nd Gen as well as the 6 series driver tubes:
> 
> ...




Thank you so much! 

there's only one question I am left with an that's the EM7 tubes that woo audio offers on their site with an adapter and mentions it's really a boost to performance.

I got a pair of 13DE7 on the way because I do listen a lot to rock, but I wonder how the 13EM7 would compare, as I can't seem to find if it's a worthy upgrade in comparison, I thank anyone  in advance


----------



## Cho Worsh

TristanLdlw said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> there's only one question I am left with an that's the EM7 tubes that woo audio offers on their site with an adapter and mentions it's really a boost to performance.
> 
> I got a pair of 13DE7 on the way because I do listen a lot to rock, but I wonder how the 13EM7 would compare, as I can't seem to find if it's a worthy upgrade in comparison, I thank anyone  in advance


Wow, the 13EM7 topic has generated a number of opinions as can be seen by doing two searches on head-fi.org. That is, type in 13EM7 in the search box in the top right hand corner of this webpage and you will get 2 pages of results. Then, type in 6EM7 and you will find even more responses from members on this topic going back many years.


----------



## Cho Worsh

Cho Worsh said:


> Wow, the 13EM7 topic has generated a number of opinions as can be seen by doing two searches on head-fi.org. That is, type in 13EM7 in the search box in the top right hand corner of this webpage and you will get 2 pages of results. Then, type in 6EM7 and you will find even more responses from members on this topic going back many years.


Here's a post from way back in 2011:
Jul 7, 2011 at 6:36 AMPost #11478 of 40728
takezo
takezo
1000+ Head-Fier
Joined: Dec 7, 2006
Posts: 1,325
Likes: 28


Quote:
jamesnz said: ↑
has anybody ordered/used the 6EM7 and adapter to use with their 6SE? is it worth it?



yes, i've tried it on my 6se and they are worth trying. it's essentially a 6gf7a in an 8-pin octal base.
(the 6gf7a is 9-pin noval base) the output plate resistance is only 750 Ω, very low compared to
other compatible tubes for the 6se, and SQ is very nice. the grid voltage operates at a much lower
point than what the 6se is designed for but it's still within operating voltage, just not optimal. if you're
a diy person then changing it is not difficult, but not recommended if you plan to tube roll other
types. personally, i think it sounds fine even at the outer ranges of its operating voltages.
try to get box-plate construction instead of the more common flat-plate, as the former presents
a more balanced/coherent sound. i prefer the 6gf7a mainly because they are much cheaper to the 6em7.


----------



## TristanLdlw (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm aware, I searched this thread only for 13EM7, but out of 2 pages, I only found one somewhat objective description of the tube

Might need to search broader for EM7, most posts of the 13EM7 in this thread are subjective comments that make no comparison with the other compatible tubes or music genre matching; it's all over the place. I wish there was a power/driver post like the rectifier one (which is excellent) as the driver/power tube is probably a more important part than the rectifier tube. Yup, like that.


----------



## 471724

TristanLdlw said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> there's only one question I am left with an that's the EM7 tubes that woo audio offers on their site with an adapter and mentions it's really a boost to performance.
> 
> I got a pair of 13DE7 on the way because I do listen a lot to rock, but I wonder how the 13EM7 would compare, as I can't seem to find if it's a worthy upgrade in comparison, I thank anyone  in advance



I have a 1st generation WA6SE, and a while ago I tried out the 6-V version of the 8-pin 13EM7 with the adapter furnished by Woo Audio. For me, with my system (Ayon CD07s transport, Yggdrasil DAC, HE1000V2 and HD800s), this supposed upgrade was a bust. The sound was slightly muddy, and even worse, there was a pervasive low level hum, even with the low impedance HiFiMans. I was able to return the items and received a full refund. So I suppose you could try it with little financial risk.


----------



## nerone

Cho Worsh said:


> Here's a post from way back in 2011:
> Jul 7, 2011 at 6:36 AMPost #11478 of 40728
> takezo
> takezo
> ...


I have 3 pairs of 6EM7 that I can try later. Right now I'm using the 6DR7, i quite like them.

Below is a list of the dissimilar triodes (two different tiodes in one tube) with their technical data.
Green ones are the ones are listed as compatible with WA6-SE 1st gen in the manual, in white the ones that *might *work, but I _*do not*_ recommend trying before asking Woo audio.


----------



## fortunate son

TristanLdlw said:


> I'm aware, I searched this thread only for 13EM7, but out of 2 pages, I only found one somewhat objective description of the tube
> 
> Might need to search broader for EM7, most posts of the 13EM7 in this thread are subjective comments that make no comparison with the other compatible tubes or music genre matching; it's all over the place. I wish there was a power/driver post like the rectifier one (which is excellent) as the driver/power tube is probably a more important part than the rectifier tube. Yup, like that.


There are quite a few subjective comments for the 6EM7 that will show up in a head-fi. org search of that tube. I have read all of them that I could find and came away with the impression that most members who posted comments concerning the EM7 tube did not agree with Woo Audio's claim of its sounding better than other compatible drivers for  the WA6/6SE.


----------



## fortunate son

nerone said:


> I have 3 pairs of 6EM7 that I can try later. Right now I'm using the 6DR7, i quite like them.
> 
> Below is a list of the dissimilar triodes (two different tiodes in one tube) with their technical data.
> Green ones are the ones are listed as compatible with WA6-SE 1st gen in the manual, in white the ones that *might *work, but I _*do not*_ recommend trying before asking Woo audio.


+ 1 for 6DR7. 
For a change of pace, 6EW7.
Most overrated IMHO 6DE7 (the gain is too low).


----------



## nerone

fortunate son said:


> + 1 for 6DR7.
> For a change of pace, 6EW7.
> Most overrated IMHO 6DE7 (the gain is too low).


I guess this depends on the headphone used. For low impedance ones, low gain might not be a problem. For low impedance and high efficiency might even be desired, so you can have more play with the volume, am I wrong?


----------



## nerone

Cho Worsh said:


> Here's a post from way back in 2011:
> Jul 7, 2011 at 6:36 AMPost #11478 of 40728
> takezo
> takezo
> ...


The 6GF7 are essentially the same as the same as the 6EM7, but with a different pin and triode 2 plate voltage.


----------



## barbz127

Can anyone comment on any audible differences between the rca 6de7 black/grey vs black/black?

Currently running slyvania 6fd7 with allesandro ms2 however the bass output doesnt work well with my mrspeakers aeons or to my ears anyway. Certain songs it's too full and forces me to skip. I'll find an example and update.

Open to tube suggestions for the aeons if anyone has them.

Thankyou


----------



## nerone

fortunate son said:


> There are quite a few subjective comments for the 6EM7 that will show up in a head-fi. org search of that tube. I have read all of them that I could find and came away with the impression that most members who posted comments concerning the EM7 tube did not agree with Woo Audio's claim of its sounding better than other compatible drivers for  the WA6/6SE.


I've just gave a try to the 6EA7.
Compared to the 6DR7 they sound less dynamic and more bloated under 250hz. If your headphone is "thin" sounding and lacking  bass, I'd recomend it. Otherwise I'd stay with other options.


----------



## fortunate son (Feb 10, 2020)

nerone said:


> I guess this depends on the headphone used. For low impedance ones, low gain might not be a problem. For low impedance and high efficiency might even be desired, so you can have more play with the volume, am I wrong?


Depends on whether you have a WA6 or the WA6SE because the WA6SE has more gain available than the WA6 has.

But yes, it's headphone dependent as to which driver tube will be best as to available gain. For example, if you try to use some of the older less efficient HiFiMans such as the wooden cup HE5 you can run out of gain before you get a satisfying level of volume with the WA6 unless you use the higher gain drivers in the 6V and 13V such as the 6DR7 and 6FD7.

However, the tonality of the tube is what matters most to me and the 6DE7 is my least favorite, though not really all that bad and the 6FD7 sounds great on rock and pop and progressive jazz but  can sound harsh on some classical music.

It also matters which rectifier you have. For example, the often recommended Sophia Princess 274B is a good mate for certain driver tubes and not so good for others. As indicated in DubStep Girl's survey of rectifiers, the Mullard GZ32/CV593/5V4 is hard to beat with any of the driver tubes that are compatible with the Woo amps. The Mullards cost $100 or more each but are more satisfying to me day in and day out than any of the 5U4 variants, the Princess or even the crazy expensive WE 422A.

UPDATE Until recently I used almost daily both the WA6 and WA6SE. Then I heard a Deckard amp and was won over. I bought the Deckard and parted ways with the Woo amps. The Deckard is tubed with a Sophia Aqua rectifier, Telefunken EL84 power tubes and a Telefunken E88CC output tube. Nice!


----------



## cebuboy

TristanLdlw said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> there's only one question I am left with an that's the EM7 tubes that woo audio offers on their site with an adapter and mentions it's really a boost to performance.
> 
> I got a pair of 13DE7 on the way because I do listen a lot to rock, but I wonder how the 13EM7 would compare, as I can't seem to find if it's a worthy upgrade in comparison, I thank anyone  in advance



no idea about the 13v variant of the EM7s, but I do like the RCA 6EM7s compared to the Sylvanias and GEs. They sound almost the same as the 6FD7s. They go well with the LCD2F + WA6SE.


----------



## TristanLdlw (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone, currently enjoying the standard tubes and burning everything in.

However after some research I decided to get an indirectly heated rectifier.

I have a GZ32 Mullard, a GZ32 Philips and a NOS GZ34 Philips on the way. That should do it for a while.

I also have another set of 13DE7 and 13DR7 tubes coming my way both made by RCA. Although currently running Japanese 13DE7 tubes and I don't plan on changing them out anytime soon.

Just adding a small stock.

Btdubs, the WA6SE 2nd gen is a piece of art, wow!

Just swapped in an RCA 5U4G and RCA 13DR7, there's a notable a difference!


----------



## feanorean

"6sn7 is super linear and offensive to no one's listening
palate but the 6dj8 has a beautiful coloured tone that
is addictive. it also needs the anode plate voltage to be
lowered to around 130v for the 6dj8 and 150v for the
6922 and 7308 to function a long time. it'll work fine at
200v on the wa6SE without any resistor adjustments
but i'm sure it'll lead towards an early grave for the tube."


Just wondering if I have this correct. The WA6/WA6-SE will run a 7308 tube but likely to shorten the life of the tube? I have a pair of Amperex JAN 7308s that I love and want to try on my WA6.


----------



## SptsNaz

Anyone else find the Mullard GZ34 a little too sterile? The sound is very focused and there is a good amount of inner detail and it's technically good but I can't get over the coldness in comparison to the Sophia Princess it replaced. Mine is has a f32 date code and made by Amperex 

I'll listen to it a little bit more and see if I can adjust to the sound


----------



## reeltime

SptsNaz said:


> Anyone else find the Mullard GZ34 a little too sterile? The sound is very focused and there is a good amount of inner detail and it's technically good but I can't get over the coldness in comparison to the Sophia Princess it replaced.



All of the GZ 34s are made by Mullard and re-stamped to different brands, as I recall. The silver base models are superior. I have a matched pair from 1957. I have yet to hear anything that bests them. They don't look terribly impressive, but for sound-- I've tried many different rectifiers-- I can't find one I like as much. I have a WA5LE V2.

I do want to hear the Taks. I hear they are better, but at $1600 dollars or so, My $500 dollar matched pair are sitting fine.


----------



## NiceStrongArm

Here's my Woo WA6 SE set up. Power tubes are FD, the rectifier a WE 422. Cans Grado RS2e. I made the cabinet myself using some California local natural hard-wood branches (manzanita: Arctostaphylos sp.) as shelf spacers, headphone stand and drawer grip. The drawer is painted white inside, so that it easier to see the various tubes, cables and small accessories. I think the wood goes well with the wood of the Grado headphones and the Beautiful audio leather pads.

I enjoy particularly vinyl, and just upgraded to a VPI Super Prime Scout with a SoundSmith Zephyr MIMC* cartridge, going to a Vincent PHO 701 with a Brimar 12AU7 tube. Signal switching between Woo and integrated speaker amp is done with a Tisbury passive mini preamp that is cabled reversed through the tape loop.

There are some CDs around as well and play FLAC from computer to the DAC in a Rotel RA1572.

I listen from renaissance viola da gamba consorts (Byrd, Saint Colombe) and HIP baroque music, through 80s Indies (Vomit Launch, Nice Strong Arm, Salem 66) and new wave (Joy Division, Spear of Destiny, old Cure) and punk (The Ex, Upright Citizen, Bastro, Big Black) to dark wave (Boy Harsher, Zanias, Linea Aspera, Mittageisen) and some electronica (eg., Xeno & Oaklander, Minuit Machine, Hante). 

The biggest issue after upgrading the TT is that the Grado cans sound dull, particularly compared to my speakers (B&W CM6). The high frequencies are very much subdued. It is not the Woo or the combo of Vincent & Woo, because the Grado sound just as dull through the solid state Rotel. I may look at some additional headphones, maybe some planar ones? Any suggestions/experiences with this and what to look into?


----------



## spyder1

Strong Arm, 

I have Dan Clark Aeon Closed, "Planar Headhones." I am impressed with their clarity and resolution. The open backed version would be the choice for you. Available at drop.com, $499.


----------



## housekrl

NiceStrongArm said:


> Here's my Woo WA6 SE set up. Power tubes are FD, the rectifier a WE 422. Cans Grado RS2e. I made the cabinet myself using some California local natural hard-wood branches (manzanita: Arctostaphylos sp.) as shelf spacers, headphone stand and drawer grip. The drawer is painted white inside, so that it easier to see the various tubes, cables and small accessories. I think the wood goes well with the wood of the Grado headphones and the Beautiful audio leather pads.
> 
> I enjoy particularly vinyl, and just upgraded to a VPI Super Prime Scout with a SoundSmith Zephyr MIMC* cartridge, going to a Vincent PHO 701 with a Brimar 12AU7 tube. Signal switching between Woo and integrated speaker amp is done with a Tisbury passive mini preamp that is cabled reversed through the tape loop.
> 
> ...


As a woodworker myself, I appreciate what you have built. Love the headphone stand. Very nice rig indeed. I used to have the Grados. They were to bright for me, actually hurt my ears. I went planar and never looked back. HE 560 to be exact. With the right amp and DAC they sound sublime. I can vouch for the fact that they sound amazing on the WA6.


----------



## housekrl

Been awhile since I rolled any tubes in my WA6. Just swapped out my Sophia 274b with the Brimar 4gy, and some vintage Magnavox 6SN7 chrome top drivers. WOW, simply astounding combination with the HE 560 and Audio gd DAC 19. Probably my favorite so far. Listening to postrock album Distant Dream, it all starts from pieces.


----------



## barbz127

Can a WA6 (non-se) run a set of audeze LCD2C?

Auedeze claim they need 250mv at 70ohms which based on what I've seen in this thread should be doable (rough figures out it ~500mv at 70ohm).
Thankyou


----------



## jestiz

barbz127 said:


> Can a WA6 (non-se) run a set of audeze LCD2C?
> 
> Auedeze claim they need 250mv at 70ohms which based on what I've seen in this thread should be doable (rough figures out it ~500mv at 70ohm).
> Thankyou



Should be okay. 

I am curious, for those with WA6SE, how many here run their LCD2 or LCD2C plug into the "high impedence" jack rather than the "low impedence" jack?


----------



## housekrl

barbz127 said:


> Can a WA6 (non-se) run a set of audeze LCD2C?
> 
> Auedeze claim they need 250mv at 70ohms which based on what I've seen in this thread should be doable (rough figures out it ~500mv at 70ohm).
> Thankyou


HE 560 are harder to drive than LCD2c on the WA6. With 6FD7 or 6SN7 tubes I never turn the volume past 12 o clock. And I listen loud. Also some rectifiers have higher gain than others. My Brimar has higher gain than my SP 274b. But both are plenty sufficient.


----------



## davehg

barbz127 said:


> Can a WA6 (non-se) run a set of audeze LCD2C?
> 
> Auedeze claim they need 250mv at 70ohms which based on what I've seen in this thread should be doable (rough figures out it ~500mv at 70ohm).
> Thankyou



Yes, but you might prefer more power. i find the LCD series prefers higher power. They worked much better on the WA22 but a whole different level with the WA5. The 2 is a bit darker than my LCD3f if I recall correctly, and they wanted juice to come alive.


----------



## nerone

davehg said:


> Yes, but you might prefer more power. i find the LCD series prefers higher power. They worked much better on the WA22 but a whole different level with the WA5. The 2 is a bit darker than my LCD3f if I recall correctly, and they wanted juice to come alive.


I second that in a way. Although my LCD-X is great on the WA6-SE, it like it even more using speaker amps with some resistors to lower the power a bit and the noise floor.


----------



## paulybatz

Bringing this up. 
interested in a 6SE

is there anything else out there better...as good cheaper??


----------



## BobG55

NiceStrongArm said:


> Here's my Woo WA6 SE set up. Power tubes are FD, the rectifier a WE 422. Cans Grado RS2e. I made the cabinet myself using some California local natural hard-wood branches (manzanita: Arctostaphylos sp.) as shelf spacers, headphone stand and drawer grip. The drawer is painted white inside, so that it easier to see the various tubes, cables and small accessories. I think the wood goes well with the wood of the Grado headphones and the Beautiful audio leather pads.
> 
> I enjoy particularly vinyl, and just upgraded to a VPI Super Prime Scout with a SoundSmith Zephyr MIMC* cartridge, going to a Vincent PHO 701 with a Brimar 12AU7 tube. Signal switching between Woo and integrated speaker amp is done with a Tisbury passive mini preamp that is cabled reversed through the tape loop.
> 
> ...



Great work and very nice set-up.


----------



## paulybatz

BobG55 said:


> Great work and very nice set-up.


I agree 
Working on a little setup too


----------



## 471724 (Mar 25, 2020)

NiceStrongArm said:


> Here's my Woo WA6 SE set up. Power tubes are FD, the rectifier a WE 422. Cans Grado RS2e. I made the cabinet myself using some California local natural hard-wood branches (manzanita: Arctostaphylos sp.) as shelf spacers, headphone stand and drawer grip. The drawer is painted white inside, so that it easier to see the various tubes, cables and small accessories. I think the wood goes well with the wood of the Grado headphones and the Beautiful audio leather pads.
> 
> I enjoy particularly vinyl, and just upgraded to a VPI Super Prime Scout with a SoundSmith Zephyr MIMC* cartridge, going to a Vincent PHO 701 with a Brimar 12AU7 tube. Signal switching between Woo and integrated speaker amp is done with a Tisbury passive mini preamp that is cabled reversed through the tape loop.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the good description of your setup.

I'll follow suit with my own, very much a working headphone audio setup in a spare office room not subject to spousal interference or decor criticism:

My system components are:

Cans: Abyss AB-1266 Phi TC, HE1000se, HD800S w. Stefan Audio Arts mod. Amps: Moon Audio Dragon Inspire IHA-1, Woo Audio WA-6SE, and finally a portable battery-powered Chord Hugo 2 (this contains both headphone amp and DAC). Sources: Yggdrasil DAC and Hugo 2 DAC, Samsung Galaxy S4 tablet. Cables: Revelation Audio dual conduit USB, Cardas Clear dual conduit USB, Magnan Type Vi interconnects, Norne Draug 3 and Corpse Cables Gravedigger headphone cables. Power: Foundation Research LC-10, LC-2, LC-1. Tweaks: many, including the VPI bricks shown which make a very nice improvement.

Presently, as my main source I'm ripping CDs from my large collection on my PC and sending the WAV and FLAC files to the Galaxy S4 tablet via a USB cable. Also, I'm obtaining a few high-res titles from HDTracks. As the primary setup I'm running the audiophile UAPP

 Android USB music player software app on the tablet to process and send the files to the Yggdrasil and Woo WA-6SE using the Cardas Clear dual conduit USB cable. The WA-6SE is running 6FD7s and a PSVane 274B rectifier. I'm also using an iFi USB iSilencer active cancellation noise filter with the Cardas USB cable.


----------



## paulybatz

quadels said:


> Thanks for the good description of your setup.
> 
> I'll follow suit with my own, very much a working headphone audio setup in a spare office room not subject to spousal interference or decor criticism:
> 
> ...


Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobG55

quadels said:


> Thanks for the good description of your setup.
> 
> I'll follow suit with my own, very much a working headphone audio setup in a spare office room not subject to spousal interference or decor criticism:
> 
> ...



*W * *W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BobG55 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello to you all, I just bought an WA6, 2nd gen. from Woo Audio.  Couldn’t afford the SE since I’m Canadian & w/ the currency exchange + custom fees + federal/ provincial sales tax = 

So, I settled for the WA6, 2nd gen.  I’ve already purchased an NOS NIB 1963 RCA 5U4G Rectifier Tube Ribbed Black Plate.


I’m now thinking of buying the following



Opens image gallery





*Matched PAIR 13FD7 Tubes RCA USA NOS Fat Bottle Black Plate Woo Audio 6 2nd Gen*

I based my choice on Cho Worsh’s list of tubes on p.219, post #3284, on this thread.  Cho lists the 6 tube series for the WA6 gen 1 answering a question about a 2nd gen 13 tube selection.  So, 6FD7 = 13FD7 (punchy bass, large soundstage, fast transients).

Feedback/ opinions are welcomed on my potential purchase of these tubes ...

Thank you.


----------



## 471724 (Mar 28, 2020)

BobG55 said:


> Hello to you all, I just bought an WA6, 2nd gen. from Woo Audio.  Couldn’t afford the SE since I’m Canadian & w/ the currency exchange + custom fees + federal/ provincial sales tax =
> 
> So, I settled for the WA6, 2nd gen.  I’ve already purchased an NOS NIB 1963 RCA 5U4G Rectifier Tube Ribbed Black Plate.
> 
> ...



I'm using Sylvania side getter 6FD7s in my 1st gen WA-6SE, but these RCAs should also be good in your 2nd gen. WA-6. One thing - you should check for microphonics in these tubes and return if necessary. I have found, over a number of NOS 6FD7s, that many are seriously microphonic. This adversely affects their sound even though they are not being impinged upon by sound from a speaker system.


----------



## BobG55

quadels said:


> I'm using Sylvania side getter 6FD7s in my 1st gen WA-6SE, but these RCAs should also be good in your 2nd gen. WA-6. One thing - you should check for microphonics in these tubes and return if necessary. I have found, over a number of NOS 6FD7s, that many are seriously microphonic. This adversely affects their sound even though they are not being impinged upon by sound from a speaker system.



Thanks quadels,  for the reply & the information regarding the NOS 6FD7s.  I had to look up the definition of *microphonic *in tubes.  Do you have any recommendations based on your personal experience.  I’m not willing to take a chance since as you say, *a number *of NOS 6FD7s have that problem.


----------



## gefski (Mar 28, 2020)

With 4 or 5 pairs of 6fd7, I’ve never had any that were microphonic (nor other failures), and I really like their sound. So I wouldn’t hesitate to buy, as @quadels says, with a right to return.


----------



## BobG55 (Mar 28, 2020)

gefski said:


> With 4 or 5 pairs of 6fd7, I’ve never had any that were microphonic (nor other failures), and I really like their sound. So I wouldn’t hesitate to buy, as @quadels says, with a right to return.



Thanks gefski, much appreciated. Would you have a personal recommendation about a brand and it’s sonic attributes ?  Keep in mind, I don’t want to pay over $70 US.  The currency exchange with the Canadian $ is expensive.


----------



## gefski

BobG55 said:


> Thanks gefski, much appreciated. Would you have a personal recommendation about a brand and it’s sonic attributes ?  Keep in mind, I don’t want to pay over $70 US.  The currency exchange with the Canadian $ is expensive.



Looks like I’ve got fat bottle RCAs and GEs and small bottle Pro/Comm (which used to be real cheap at the Tubestore). Don’t know that I can define significant differences, for me they all sound good. In any tube rolling discussion, I’ll have to mention cleaning the pins just like should be done with all contacts in our systems.


----------



## gefski

P.S. Here’s the Pro/Comm box. Says “Industrial Grade”


----------



## CaptainFantastic

gefski said:


> Looks like I’ve got fat bottle RCAs and GEs and small bottle Pro/Comm (which used to be real cheap at the Tubestore). Don’t know that I can define significant differences, for me they all sound good. In any tube rolling discussion, I’ll have to mention cleaning the pins just like should be done with all contacts in our systems.



Where do you buy the Deoxit? I see that on Amazon they have some outrageous prices at $50 for those little bottles.


----------



## gefski (Mar 28, 2020)

CaptainFantastic said:


> Where do you buy the Deoxit? I see that on Amazon they have some outrageous prices at $50 for those little bottles.


I don’t know if it was Amazon or eBay or an electronics supplier??? Yeah, seems like $39ish but it lasts a long time, and I much prefer it to the spray because it’s easy to precisely use very small amounts. They‘re 7.5 ml.

Don’t spill it!!!!!


----------



## 471724

gefski said:


> Looks like I’ve got fat bottle RCAs and GEs and small bottle Pro/Comm (which used to be real cheap at the Tubestore). Don’t know that I can define significant differences, for me they all sound good. In any tube rolling discussion, I’ll have to mention cleaning the pins just like should be done with all contacts in our systems.



I agree that brand-to-brand differences are minimal. For me the main issue has been to check for microphonics - just lightly tapping the tube with a pen or pencil is sufficient. And making sure before purchase that return refund is guaranteed. In my limited experience (I've bought only ten or so), 4 were microphonic to some degree or other.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

gefski said:


> I don’t know if it was Amazon or eBay or an electronics supplier??? Yeah, seems like $39ish but it lasts a long time, and I much prefer it to the spray because it’s easy to precisely use very small amounts. They‘re 7.5 ml.
> 
> Don’t spill it!!!!!



Would this do? https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C0NTMPE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KY5TH59FPY5P&psc=1


----------



## gefski

CaptainFantastic said:


> Would this do? https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C0NTMPE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3KY5TH59FPY5P&psc=1


Well, I can’t read it, but it looks good. Spray and small tubes and wipes!


----------



## spyder1

CaptainFantastic said:


> Where do you buy the Deoxit? I see that on Amazon they have some outrageous prices at $50 for those little bottles.
> 
> I have always bought my Deoxit products from www.partsexpress.com. Vacuum tube pins need Deoxit Gold GX100L-2DB-UV (High Heat Applications) $37.68. Other Deoxit products will leave a "black sticky soot" on tube pins. Isopropyl Alcohol can also be used for cleaning vacuum tube pins.


----------



## joseph69

CaptainFantastic said:


> Where do you buy the Deoxit? I see that on Amazon they have some outrageous prices at $50 for those little bottles.


If there's a Radio Shack where you're located they sell Deoxit, that's where I bought mine.


----------



## barbz127

Where is the best place to buy 6sn7 -> 6de7 adaptors for a v1 wa6?

Thankyou


----------



## HiFiGuy528

barbz127 said:


> Where is the best place to buy 6sn7 -> 6de7 adaptors for a v1 wa6?
> 
> Thankyou



on Woo Audio site under accessories --> tube adapters


----------



## barbz127

Thankyou

Exchange rate to Australia is going to bankrupt me


----------



## starNdust

hey 

are those numbers for 6F8G Sylvania tube consider good? 


*Amplitrex AT1000 Test Results* *Mutual Conductance
2600 = SPEC**Emission
8.0 gV = SPEC** Noise   Test**Gas & Shorts**TUBE #1** 2760/2700    (106.2/103.8%)**    8.0/8.2      (100.0/102.5)**4/3**PASS**TUBE #2** 2710/2750   (104.2/105.8%)**  8.0/8.1   (100.0/101.3%)* *3/3**PASS*



> > > > *PERFECT = 0.0%*
> > > > *Balance (Balance Goal = Mhos > 5% / Gv > 10%)*
> > > > *Tube 1: A to B = Mhos - 2.3%  Gv - 2.5%*
> > > > *Tube 2: A to B = Mhos - 1.5%  Gv - 1.3%*





> > > > *Match (Tube 1 to Tube 2) (Match Goal =  Mhos > 5% / Gv > 10%)*
> > > > *Tube 1A to 2A = Mhos - 1.9%  Gv - 0.0%*
> > > > *Tube 1B to 2B = Mhos - 1.9%  Gv - 1.3%*


*Microphonics Test Scale: 5 = Ultra Low; 4 = Very Very Low; 3 Very Low*


----------



## Zachik

starNdust said:


> are those numbers for 6F8G Sylvania tube consider good?


Yes!
Keep in mind "Noise Test" is subjective and likely done by someone plugging the tube in a preamp or amp and listening... Everything else done by a tube tester so results are not subjective.


----------



## starNdust

Zachik said:


> Yes!
> Keep in mind "Noise Test" is subjective and likely done by someone plugging the tube in a preamp or amp and listening... Everything else done by a tube tester so results are not subjective.



thanks a lot  

could you help me again as am new to this amp, o there is lots of pages to read, i got the 6f8g just because they look cool,  i need another set of tube that could give me 
a warm yet clear sound with transparent treble  ,  i don't like the bright signature 

i got the wa6 old version and hd650 and hd800 basic version


----------



## Zachik

I will let others reply to your tube recommendation questions, since I did very little tube rolling on the WA6.
Also, I have not used my WA6 in a while...


----------



## housekrl

starNdust said:


> thanks a lot
> 
> could you help me again as am new to this amp, o there is lots of pages to read, i got the 6f8g just because they look cool,  i need another set of tube that could give me
> a warm yet clear sound with transparent treble  ,  i don't like the bright signature
> ...



I'm sold on the 6SN7 tubes (you need adaptors). They are the clearest, non bright treble I have tried. The NOS 6SN7 tubes are the best. You can pick up a good pair on EBay for about $50 on up. You can get adaptors on EBay or from Woo.


----------



## Zachik

housekrl said:


> I'm sold on the 6SN7 tubes (you need adaptors). They are the clearest, non bright treble I have tried. The NOS 6SN7 tubes are the best. You can pick up a good pair on EBay for about $50 on up. You can get adaptors on EBay or from Woo.


One thing to keep in mind:
There is a HUGE selection of 6SN7 tubes, and their sound signature could vary A LOT between manufacturers, year or production (manufacturers changed internal design every few years), etc. etc. Also same 6SN7 could sound very different on WA6 than other amps that use that tube type (due to different amp architecture).

I would highly recommend getting recommendations, from others who rolled 6SN7 tubes in their WA6, for specific 6SN7 tubes that have the sound signature you're after, on the WA6.


----------



## housekrl

Zachik said:


> One thing to keep in mind:
> There is a HUGE selection of 6SN7 tubes, and their sound signature could vary A LOT between manufacturers, year or production (manufacturers changed internal design every few years), etc. etc. Also same 6SN7 could sound very different on WA6 than other amps that use that tube type (due to different amp architecture).
> 
> I would highly recommend getting recommendations, from others who rolled 6SN7 tubes in their WA6, for specific 6SN7 tubes that have the sound signature you're after, on the WA6.



I have about 20 pair of 6sn7 tubes from all major manufacturers except Ken Rad. Ken Rad tubes are just too expensive, however I have read that they sound great. While I agree mostly that the sound sig of 6sn7 does vary, I still like all of mine better than any of the other variants available for the WA6. The only one that comes close are the 6fd7 IMO. I own at least 25 pair of tubes that I will never listen too again. I should just sell them. This is only my experience. By all means, get other advise besides mine.


----------



## starNdust

thanks a lot guys  : 

i ended up getting those tubes and i can't really try them as my wa6 hasn't arrived yet : 

1-Sophia as rectifier 






2-sylvania 6fd7 the stock tubes 





3-sylvania vt-99 6F8G, got them for the look only, I have no clue how they sound and i couldn't find any info about them,






4-from the recommendation of housekrl i read the 6sn7 thread and after 4 hours of reading i decided between the Ken Rad  and the RCA  VT-231 Grey glass  and for a money reason i went with the RCA


----------



## housekrl

starNdust said:


> thanks a lot guys  :
> 
> i ended up getting those tubes and i can't really try them as my wa6 hasn't arrived yet :
> 
> ...



Looks like some good choices. Let us know how they sound.


----------



## BobG55 (Apr 18, 2020)

My second day with my new WA6-2nd gen, w/ NOS NIB 1963 RCA 5U4G Rectifier Tube Black Plate &
first day w/ 13FD7 Tubes RCA USA NOS Fat Bottle Black Plate.

I’m slowly getting used to the tube sound.  So far the best sounding headphone has been my HD650 followed by the HD600 & LCD 2 rev.2.  But the HD650 really shines with the WA6 & rectifier/ tubes combination.   I reluctantly am writing about the so called veil disappearing (I’ve owned the HD650 for years & have never found it to have a veil) with the WA6 but honestly it’s probably mostly a combination made for one another.  I mean, I can hear very detailed percussion sounds even when there are many instruments playing simultaneously;  the instrument separation is pretty good.  One thing many audiophiles forget is that the production of the recorded material is _key _to many variables in sound as opposed to audio equipment being strictly responsible for it’s quality. But the tube sound is definitely there : thick, lush but as already mentioned, detailed and spacious. On some recording even fast transient. I’m pretty happy with this set up so far. It’s a nice change from my other SS amps. 

Stay safe everyone & keep the faith.


----------



## BobG55 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m finding the true importance of proper recording production with the WA6 2nd gen than with previous amps that I can remember.  For example I’m listening to the album “There will be light” by Ben Harper and the Blind Boys of Alabama;  the sound is clear, detailed, instrument separation is A+ and the overall tone is lush and dynamic.  Listening w/ HD600 BTW.  On other albums, e.g. John Mayer’s “Born and raised” the sound was very good but a bit grainy at times, depending of the song/ track.  Can it be attributed to the recording, or,  the amp, the tubes, the headphone ???  I’ve tried listening w/ the HD650 and LCD 2 rev2 and the graininess sounded buried but a bit muffled instead.  So, the HD600 having clearer highs than the other two exposes the graininess and the warmer headphones muffles it.  I don’t think it’s the amp in this case but most likely the recording.  My point ?  Sometimes we jump too quickly at the conclusion that it’s the amp’s or headphone’s or source’s fault when sound “imperfections” are exposed.  I strongly believe that most of the time it has more to do with the production of the recording.  A more expensive amp, DAC or headphone won’t necessarily “fix” or “perfect” some of the sound defaults.  P.S. I really like this amp.    Stay strong, stay safe, keep the faith


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 20, 2020)

BobG55 said:


> I strongly believe that most of the time it has more to do with the production of the recording. A more expensive amp, DAC or headphone won’t necessarily “fix” or “perfect” some of the sound defaults.


Totally agree with this and found that the more revealing your gear is, the recording can sound even worse.


----------



## barbz127

Any ZMF Atticus owners here who want to share their favorite tube pairings?


----------



## BobG55 (Apr 23, 2020)

Loving the WA6~2nd gen more and more as the days go by.  During this period of evaluation and judgement of it’s sound quality, I’m focusing on not being swept off by the ”new audio toy/ pink cloud” syndrome.  My music is not downloaded, I listen to CDs and use the Schiit Loki tone adjuster which I really like.  Some albums need more bass &/ or sub bass, other albums, a tad more mid-range, etc.  Right now I’m listening to JJ Cale albums and the overall sound quality is truly mesmerizing at times.  Having listened to these albums repeatedly over the years, it seems that on some tracks anyways, that some instruments have switched from, e.g., the forefront to the background & vice versa.  Some subtle percussion, sparingly organ notes or finger snapping are a bit more discernable also.  But even with these differences and changes nothing is lost or buried/ replaced.  There‘s just “more” and even, e.g. guitars now relegated into the background, sound clear where you can discern the strumming at times.  It’s quite a new experience and an enjoyable one.  The only regret so far with this amp is that I realize I could have bought it sooner as in, a few years ago.  BTW I now find the HD600 to be my headphone of choice with the WA6 replacing the HD650 after a few days.  I’ve never been without a pair of HD600 since 2003 and they’ve never sounded better.  They absolutely shine with this amp.  Happy Audiophile Camper here.    Stay safe, keep the faith.


----------



## davehg

BobG55 said:


> BTW I now find the HD600 to be my headphone of choice with the WA6 replacing the HD650 after a few days.  I’ve never been without a pair of HD600 since 2003 and they’ve never sounded better.  They absolutely shine with this amp.  Happy Audiophile Camper here.    Stay safe, keep the faith.



i love the pairing of Senn and Woo. I had the 6SE some years ago, and moved up to the WA22, which I still have, along with the WA5.

The magic pairing is the WA22 running in fully balanced mode, with a balanced source and using balanced HP cables. Sheer magic, as I find that the HD650 wants more power than the WA6 SE.

BTW, like your music choices. I’ve loved the Blind Boys and regret I never got to see JJ Cale in concert when he was alive.


----------



## NiceStrongArm

spyder1 said:


> Strong Arm,
> 
> I have Dan Clark Aeon Closed, "Planar Headhones." I am impressed with their clarity and resolution. The open backed version would be the choice for you. Available at drop.com, $499.


Just got the Ether 2. posted an initial impression on it under that thread. Thanks for pointing me to Dan Clark!


----------



## Todd R

Recently purchased a WA6 SE Gen 2 with the 274B Sophia rectifier upgrade. Using my ZMF Eikon phones with this amp. 

The amp is fed from a Chord Hugo 2 with a pair of Cardas Parsec interconnects between them. Coming from the amp I get a little wider soundstage and slightly more power in the bass than coming straight out of the Hugo.

Overall I like powering the headphones with the amp better. I am getting a more dynamic midrange with the amp, but occasionally the vocals will shout at me, or be aggressive which I'd like to tame. A richer more bass heavy sound would be welcome also. 

I'm curious about what kind of changes substituting the 13EM7 tubes (with adapters) will get me?


----------



## NiceStrongArm

Todd R said:


> I'm curious about what kind of changes substituting the 13EM7 tubes (with adapters) will get me?


I don't know what the combo of Sophia Princess with your headphones will sound like with the 13EM7. For me with WE422 on Ether 2, in comparison, they are a bit more detailed, and also seem to be more powerful (turn volume down) than the FDs. I noticed that Woo sells a pair of 13EM7 with adapter for $150, while elsewhere tubes go for something like $6-7. The tube adaptors from Woo are $40/each, so tubes from Woo run $35/each.


----------



## Todd R

I just substituted the stock rectifier back in this morning and some of the shout is gone. Maybe it's the Princess that I don't care for in this combination of components?


----------



## NiceStrongArm

Todd R said:


> I just substituted the stock rectifier back in this morning and some of the shout is gone. Maybe it's the Princess that I don't care for in this combination of components?


Hmm, recently switched between WE422 and the stock rectifier, and the stock sounds pretty pathetic and dull. I would definitely try some different rectifiers. I have just gotten a brown base Philipps and a RCA 5U4G. The Phillips at 1/2 to 1/4 price of the WE422 sounds very close, maybe a tiny bit less sparkle with cymbals (Firehose: let the drummer have some), The much cheaper RCA can't quite compete.


----------



## Odin412

One of the strangest looking rectifier tubes that I've ever seen just arrived. I'm told that this kind of tube is called a 'potato masher' tube. No idea how it sounds, but I will try it later.


----------



## barbz127

Can anyone comment on the Sophia Princess 274b vs 1950s Brimar 5Z4G? 

Looking for any differences and driver tubes that pair better with one over another.

Thankyou


----------



## davehg (Apr 28, 2020)

0


barbz127 said:


> Can anyone comment on the Sophia Princess 274b vs 1950s Brimar 5Z4G?
> 
> Looking for any differences and driver tubes that pair better with one over another.
> 
> Thankyou



I have both - I swapped the Sophia for the Brimar on my WA22 and it sounded great. I really couldn’t tell any noticeable differences, not like swapping 6SN7s. I run the Sophias now on my WA5 but mostly because they look better.

I am running RCA black base 6SN7s, and have played with Sylvania, JAN, and Westinghouse branded GTs. Prefer the RCA but the Sylvania has nice firm bass, if just a tad glassy on the top end.


----------



## barbz127

davehg said:


> 0
> 
> 
> I have both - I swapped the Sophia for the Brimar on my WA22 and it sounded great. I really couldn’t tell any noticeable differences, not like swapping 6SN7s. I run the Sophias now on my WA5 but mostly because they look better.



Thankyou

Already own the Sophia, was hoping a local sale may have been worth jumping on


----------



## housekrl (Apr 28, 2020)

barbz127 said:


> Can anyone comment on the Sophia Princess 274b vs 1950s Brimar 5Z4G?
> 
> Looking for any differences and driver tubes that pair better with one over another.
> 
> Thankyou


I have both. The Brimar has higher gain, much fuller, more bass, just much better.
Edit: and much cheaper


----------



## Todd R

NiceStrongArm said:


> Hmm, recently switched between WE422 and the stock rectifier, and the stock sounds pretty pathetic and dull. I would definitely try some different rectifiers. I have just gotten a brown base Philipps and a RCA 5U4G. The Phillips at 1/2 to 1/4 price of the WE422 sounds very close, maybe a tiny bit less sparkle with cymbals (Firehose: let the drummer have some), The much cheaper RCA can't quite compete.



Talked with Michael at Woo the other day and he suggested more break in time as well as using a different DAC. I moved the amp to the main system and am playing it with my PS Direct Stream DAC instead. Been running it with the Sophia tube and checking the sound periodically. It seems to be getting better.


----------



## gefski

barbz127 said:


> Can anyone comment on the Sophia Princess 274b vs 1950s Brimar 5Z4G?
> 
> Looking for any differences and driver tubes that pair better with one over another.
> 
> Thankyou



The Sophia and a couple lesser 274Bs start out for me with a pleasant warmth, with detail, yet after a couple days I find the bass (especially strings) to be shallow, with unnatural timbre. So I give up and go to Brimar 5Z4G, Mullard CV378, or SED 5U4G Black Plate (also called 5U3C), and end up staying there for weeks or a month, satisfied day after day. This with my several year old WA6+ and 6FD7s.


----------



## barbz127

gefski said:


> The Sophia and a couple lesser 274Bs start out for me with a pleasant warmth, with detail, yet after a couple days I find the bass (especially strings) to be shallow, with unnatural timbre. So I give up and go to Brimar 5Z4G, Mullard CV378, or SED 5U4G Black Plate (also called 5U3C), and end up staying there for weeks or a month, satisfied day after day. This with my several year old WA6+ and 6FD7s.



Thankyou, what driver tubes are you using through this?


----------



## gefski

barbz127 said:


> Thankyou, what driver tubes are you using through this?


6FD7 RCAs, ProComm, etc.


----------



## PoSR77 (May 2, 2020)

Just got a WA6. My first full tube amp (I have had hybrids before, one of which, the HeadDirect EF1 I really enjoyed).

Results so far with this are pretty good, but somewhat mixed; some things I like, others not as much as I thought I would. (I've only been listening to it for about an hour and a half however, and it is stock). It is gorgeous, heavy, and solidly constructed. Nothing about the sound signature offends me, however nothing (so far) wows me either (that could easily change however). But it is nice sounding at least, not low-fi for sure. It sounds better than my Cayin iHA 6.

I'm listening with Aryas (I will try my 400i and Sundaras later, but I hardly listen to those anymore).

I know that maybe the basic WA6 might not have the power for the Aryas, but I did use several online headphone power calculators which calculated that the Aryas need only 300 to 500mw which the WA6 has (580mw at 32ohms, the Aryas are 35ohms). So that and the compactness (and price) made me get this instead of the WA6se.

However, boy do I have to turn up that volume dial: to the 1 to 3 position to get a moderate volume (past 3 gets louder than I normally listen), and, at least with music that has a good DR (dynamic range) of 12 to 17, I can turn it up all the way without reaching ear piecing levels (in comparison, my Gilmore Lite Mk2 can get to about 1 or 2 before its way too loud and my Cayin iHA 6 only about 12). I normally listen at the 9 to 11 range like most people. So I'm worried this amp might be underpowered for my Aryas. I know that things besides watts per channel can matter (voltage and current and such).

So is it worth it to even try to tube roll (and I'm very skeptical that can even matter: I've never seen anyone explain how specifically changes in tubes can alter the sound), or should I (sigh) scale up to the se?

_Or _should I just shut up and enjoy the amp at the 1 to 3 position at which it does sound pretty good? (The Aryas don't sound underpowered or too thin or anything, and they can sound that way on lesser amps, not to mention mere headphone outs).

Another alternative: I've been thinking of purchasing the ADI-2-DAC FS and wonder if its loudness feature would help here.

Thanks for any help, and happy to join the tube world finally!

Edit: Interestingly, I switched the impedance from 0-99 to 100-600 and that increased the volume. Odd since the Aryas have a 35 impedance so I figured that's where it should be set. Now it's about a 1 notch difference (same volume at 1 that used to be at 2 with the lower impedance setting).


----------



## housekrl

PoSR77 said:


> Just got a WA6. My first full tube amp (I have had hybrids before, one of which, the HeadDirect EF1 I really enjoyed).
> 
> Results so far with this are pretty good, but somewhat mixed; some things I like, others not as much as I thought I would. (I've only been listening to it for about an hour and a half however, and it is stock). It is gorgeous, heavy, and solidly constructed. Nothing about the sound signature offends me, however nothing (so far) wows me either (that could easily change however). But it is nice sounding at least, not low-fi for sure. It sounds better than my Cayin iHA 6.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new amp. Ditch the stock tubes. Get some NOS 6SN7 tubes with adaptors. Get a Brimar 5z4gy rectifier. You will thus have an amazing sounding amp with much higher gain. You shouldn't have to turn the volume past 12 o'clock.
Of course there are many, many more options than what I am suggesting. 6FD7 tubes have higher gain as well and sound pretty good. Much better than stock.
Don't get sucked into buying the Sophia Princess. It's overpriced and the Brimar sounds much better.
The WA6 has great potential, but you have to spend some money to get it there.
Have fun!


----------



## PoSR77 (May 2, 2020)

housekrl said:


> Congrats on your new amp. Ditch the stock tubes. Get some NOS 6SN7 tubes with adaptors. Get a Brimar 5z4gy rectifier. You will thus have an amazing sounding amp with much higher gain. You shouldn't have to turn the volume past 12 o'clock.
> Of course there are many, many more options than what I am suggesting. 6FD7 tubes have higher gain as well and sound pretty good. Much better than stock.
> Don't get sucked into buying the Sophia Princess. It's overpriced and the Brimar sounds much better.
> The WA6 has great potential, but you have to spend some money to get it there.
> Have fun!



Thanks for the advice. So different tubes will supply more power? That would be interesting. I wonder why that is.

The more I listen, the more I like this amp. Still can't believe I have to turn it up past 12 to get to moderate listening levels, but again it does sound good once the volume is up, not underpowered. On other amps, with the same headphones (Aryas) I listen from 9 to 11 mostly (12 with really "quiet" recordings).

I've seen the Brimar 5z4gy mentioned often in here. So where would I get adaptors? And what's the best tube source in general?

Thanks and sorry for the questions that must have been asked dozens of times already in here lol.

Edit: I just thought of something, maybe one of my stock tubes is bad? That can result in loss of power right? I know how to roll tubes in and they are all snug and lit up (though the rectifier is only lit at the top; don't know if that's normal), but one could be going anyway maybe. I think I might email Wooaudio and see what they say. I'd hate it if something was wrong with the amp.

2nd Edit: Just turned off the WA6 and removed and reinserted all the tubes. I shook each one and the rectifier rattled a bit so something is loose. It's quite possible it was damaged during shipping (I did notice that the box had a dent and tear in it and the plastic cover was torn up) and thus may be not putting out full power. Shutting down the amp and will contact Wooaudio and/or just order a new rectifier. I hope this is the reason for my lack of power.


----------



## housekrl (May 2, 2020)

PoSR77 said:


> Thanks for the advice. So different tubes will supply more power? That would be interesting. I wonder why that is.
> 
> The more I listen, the more I like this amp. Still can't believe I have to turn it up past 12 to get to moderate listening levels, but again it does sound good once the volume is up, not underpowered. On other amps, with the same headphones (Aryas) I listen from 9 to 11 mostly (12 with really "quiet" recordings).
> 
> ...


Yes, different tubes supply more power. The stock tubes produce 580 mW into 32 ohms.
The Brimar rectifier produces quite a bit more. I listen to power hungry planars on my WA6 and I never turn the volume up past half way.
6fd7 Driver tubes have high gain but they sound sterile and clinical to me. IMHO
NOS 6SN7 tubes have higher gain as well and sound much more dynamic, fuller, and balanced. You can buy the adaptors from Woo or ebay.
I don't think you have a bad tube. The stock tubes just do not produce enough power. The WA6 amp is an all tube design, so your choice of tubes will affect the sound GREATLY. Thats part of the fun, but can cost you.
Edit: One of my rectifiers rattles as well but works fine.


----------



## housekrl

@PoSR77 I forgot to ask if you have a 1st Gen or 2nd Gen WA6.
If you have a 2nd Gen then it takes 13 volt driver tubes instead of 6 volt.
13sn7, 13fd7, 13de7, ect. Very important


----------



## gefski (May 3, 2020)

PoSR77 said:


> Just got a WA6. My first full tube amp (I have had hybrids before, one of which, the HeadDirect EF1 I really enjoyed).
> 
> Results so far with this are pretty good, but somewhat mixed; some things I like, others not as much as I thought I would. (I've only been listening to it for about an hour and a half however, and it is stock). It is gorgeous, heavy, and solidly constructed. Nothing about the sound signature offends me, however nothing (so far) wows me either (that could easily change however). But it is nice sounding at least, not low-fi for sure. It sounds better than my Cayin iHA 6.
> 
> ...



Checking the stated sensitivity of the Arya, 90db, would be the first clue that the WA6 will be ”reaching” to drive it well. That’s among the lower sensitivity headphones I’m aware of. At meets I’ve plugged most cans into my WA6+ with excellent results. The big exception was the Abyss AB-1266 (47 ohm, 88db/mw) which it was completely inadequate for. Keep in mind that every 3db drop in sensitivity requires a doubling of amplifier power as a general guideline.


----------



## Law87

Jesus Christ I'm listening to my WA6-se on my HE1000se, seriously having second thought of trading this amp....


----------



## 471724 (May 3, 2020)

gefski said:


> Checking the stated sensitivity of the Arya, 90db, would be the first clue that the WA6 will be ”reaching” to drive it well. That’s among the lower sensitivity headphones I’m aware of. At meets I’ve plugged most cans into my WA6+ with excellent results. The big exception was the Abyss AB-1266 (47 ohm, 88db/mw) which it was completely inadequate for. Keep in mind that every 3db drop in sensitivity requires a doubling of amplifier power as a general guideline.



I don't doubt your experience, but I find it hard to understand especially from the engineering perspective. The Abyss theoretically should be OK with the WA6, since the 88 dB sensitivity means the Abyss will produce 110 dB at 158 mW input (2.7 Vrms, 58 mArms). That's extremely loud, at a power level into 47 ohms that the WA6 should be capable of, since it is specified as capable of 500 mW into 47 ohms at low distortion. I had an Abyss AB-1266 Phi TC for a while, and my WA6SE (with 6FD7s) according to the specs puts out more than 1500 mW before appreciable distortion, and was able to drive it well to fairly loud levels. It did get into trouble however at very high levels with a lot of bass energy. If some factor is missing in this evaluation, what is it?


----------



## gefski

quadels said:


> I don't doubt your experience, but I find it hard to understand especially from the engineering perspective. The Abyss theoretically should be OK with the WA6, since the 88 dB sensitivity means the Abyss will produce 110 dB at 158 mW input (2.7 Vrms, 58 mArms). That's extremely loud, at a power level into 47 ohms that the WA6 should be capable of, since it is specified as capable of 500 mW into 47 ohms at low distortion. I had an Abyss AB-1266 Phi TC for a while, and my WA6SE (with 6FD7s) according to the specs puts out more than 1500 mW before appreciable distortion, and was able to drive it well to fairly loud levels. It did get into trouble however at very high levels with a lot of bass energy. If some factor is missing in this evaluation, what is it?



Nothing’s missing. Just a comment that might or might not be helpful to @PoSR77‘s concerns.


----------



## PoSR77 (May 10, 2020)

Hello all.

Sorry for the late reply. I spent much of the weekend with a migraine.

I received a reply from Woo today. Without going into details I'll just say that I'm considering several solutions to my issues and the problem is probably not a bad or failing tube.

Thanks to everyone for their input and I'll update in detail what I decided on, and why, after I take some time to explore different options.


Update: In discussions with Jack, who has asserted the tube is not bad/failing nor is the amp faulty, according to him the WA6 simply needs to be set that high on the volume knob (the 1 to 3 setting) in order to attain the moderate volume I want with harder to drive cans. 

I'd be less inclined to believe him (or any other seller) if I did not try a test myself... 

I have the CAYIN iHA-6 amp, which as I'm using it (single ended low impedance out with high current) puts out 1.1 watts at 32 ohms. It has a gain button that can be switched on or off. So I switched it off, and yep, the volume at my normal listening position (9 to 11) was as quiet as the WA6 is at that setting. But when I turned it up to the 1 to 3 position, it was had sufficient volume and was powerful, just as the WA6 is at that position. 

My Gilmore Lite Mk2 has a 7.5x gain that can't be switched on or off. So it is always powerful at the 9 to 11 position. Most amps I have had, for headphones or speakers, also only need to be set at the 9 to 11 position for my preferred moderate to moderate loud volume due to some built in gain or other variables I suppose. 

So I guess this is what threw me off. 

According to Jack, the 13EM7 tubes will increase the gain a bit, so I'm going to try those and I need to find adapters for them (hopefully for much less than they are sold on the Woo site). And a different rectifier will have little to no effect on the gain, so I'm going to look for the most aesthetically pleasing one which I guess is the Sophia Princess. 

However, I have been enjoying the WA6 stock very much (which is good, because besides some change in gain, I don't think tubes will alter the sound signature at all). It's competing with my Gilmore Lite Mk2 as best amp to pair with my Arya's. My main complaints are that it's a bit soft on transients, with not as much impact or dynamics as the Mk2; it's kind of a slower or more laid back amp, but I think vocals are better on the WA6 and it has a fuller sound which makes it better for rock/metal in that respect. I have to do more listening and comparisons to get a grip on the positives and negatives of both amps.


----------



## barbz127

Would anyone know if theres any difference between the Brimar 5z4g and the ANM 5z4g

Thankyou


----------



## davehg (Jan 1, 2021)

PoSR77 said:


> And a different rectifier will have little to no effect on the gain, so I'm going to look for the most aesthetically pleasing one which I guess is the Sophia Princess.
> 
> However, I have been enjoying the WA6 stock very much (which is good, because besides some change in gain, I don't think tubes will alter the sound signature at all). .



If you read this thread -all 225 pages - and conclude that tube changes won’t make a difference without actually trying to see if they do, I don’t think you’ll get what you are looking for with this amp.

I owned the 6SE, and now own the WA22 and WA5. Every single tube changed the sound except for the 6080 tubes in the WA22. Some were slight, but noticeable, others were massive differences - like changing the sonic character using tone controls. I’ve owned over a dozen tube amps in the last ten years, exotic ones like AirTight and VAC and some standard CJ and ARC amps among others. Woo amps seem to be the most impacted by tube changes.

The driver tubes have the most impact IMHO especially the 6SN7s, but I was surprised how much the rectifier changed the sonic signature. the Sophia was a noticeable improvement over the stock 5AR4 but the Brimar sounded every bit as good as the Sophia at a much bigger price discount - you could buy 3-4 Brimars for the cost of one Sophia 274. I run the Brimar on my WA22 and the Sophia on my WA5 because it looks prettier.

Take the collective wisdom here and swap a few tubes before you decide what makes a difference or not.


----------



## housekrl

davehg said:


> If you read this thread -all 225 pages - and conclude that tube changes won’t make a difference without actually trying to see if they do, I don’t think you’ll get what you are looking for with this amp.
> 
> I owned the 6SE, and now own the WA22 and WA5. Every single tube changed the sound except for the 8080 tubes in the WA22. Some were slight, but noticeable, others were massive differences - like changing the sonic character using tone controls. I’ve owned over a dozen tube amps in the last ten years, exotic ones like AirTight and VAC and some standard CJ and ARC amps among others. Woo amps seem to be the most impacted by tube changes.
> 
> ...


Exactly! You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## fericske

Hi gents,
First of all I give you my apologise for that I will not reading hundreds of pages here.
I just got a 2nd gen WA6. Few hours I listening only, so there is more hours for burn in, but during this listening session I'm on the web to get more info about this amp, and of course there is the tube rolling recommendations almost everywhere.
I'm sure you guys have a massive experience with tubes for WA6.
Could you recommend to me exact models those will not break my wallet and also I wouldn't pay one more time the cost of the amp for the tubes.
Thank you!


----------



## housekrl

fericske said:


> Hi gents,
> First of all I give you my apologise for that I will not reading hundreds of pages here.
> I just got a 2nd gen WA6. Few hours I listening only, so there is more hours for burn in, but during this listening session I'm on the web to get more info about this amp, and of course there is the tube rolling recommendations almost everywhere.
> I'm sure you guys have a massive experience with tubes for WA6.
> ...


I will recommend ditching the stock rectifier and replacing it with a Brimar 5z4gy. You can pick up a 1970s one for about $50.
As for the driver tubes, I have a 1st Gen, so I will let someone else take that one.


----------



## Todd R

housekrl said:


> I will recommend ditching the stock rectifier and replacing it with a Brimar 5z4gy. You can pick up a 1970s one for about $50.
> As for the driver tubes, I have a 1st Gen, so I will let someone else take that one.


I can't find that tube anywhere so far. Where did you get yours?


----------



## housekrl (May 15, 2020)

Todd R said:


> I can't find that tube anywhere so far. Where did you get yours?


I got mine on ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332678553770


----------



## RobertSM (May 15, 2020)

New(used) WA6-SE Gen 1 owner here.

It's been 6 fun days of getting to know my new amp. I'm currently pairing it with a pair of Sennheiser HD650s. I've been very happy with these for the last 2 years but now I'm ready to jump up into the next level of quality. Strongly considering going with a pair of ZMF dynamic open-backs or a Focal open-back. I think I'll make this move in the new few weeks.

In terms of tubes, I'm always interested in owners that have more experience sharing in the knowledge. Tube recommendations and different ways to get a little more performance out of the WA6SE gen 1.

Thanks


----------



## Todd R

housekrl said:


> I got mine on ebay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332678553770


Tubes on eBay from a China seller? Sounds sketchy to me. I was really looking for a place in the US that sells tubes as their main business.


----------



## housekrl

Todd R said:


> Tubes on eBay from a China seller? Sounds sketchy to me. I was really looking for a place in the US that sells tubes as their main business.


I've been listening to there tubes for 2 years. I bought 4 of the Brimars from them and I still have 3 spares.
Not sketchy at all.


----------



## Todd R

housekrl said:


> I've been listening to there tubes for 2 years. I bought 4 of the Brimars from them and I still have 3 spares.
> Not sketchy at all.


Looks like he only has pairs. Wanna sell one of yours


----------



## housekrl (May 15, 2020)

Todd R said:


> Looks like he only has pairs. Wanna sell one of yours


Funny you ask. I listed 2 of them on the FS forum. I'm asking $40 each shipped, ConUs only.
Pm me if you want one.

*SOLD*


----------



## Odin412

RobertSM said:


> New(used) WA6-SE Gen 1 owner here.
> 
> It's been 6 fun days of getting to know my new amp. I'm currently pairing it with a pair of Sennheiser HD650s. I've been very happy with these for the last 2 years but now I'm ready to jump up into the next level of quality. Strongly considering going with a pair of ZMF dynamic open-backs or a Focal open-back. I think I'll make this move in the new few weeks.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club! I have the 1st generation WA6 and I really enjoy it. I think that the SE version uses different tubes than the non-SE version, so I'm not sure if my tube recommendations will be of value to you.


----------



## 471724

Todd R said:


> I can't find that tube anywhere so far. Where did you get yours?



For some time I've used the 1960s-1970s vintage Brimar 5Z4GY, purchased from Langrex in England (35 BP, about $42). The relevant page at the Langrex website is https://www.langrex.co.uk/products/5z4gycv1863-kbfe-stc-brimar-nos-boxed/ . Langrex also has 1960s Mullards, Sovteks, and other brands.


----------



## fericske

housekrl said:


> I will recommend ditching the stock rectifier and replacing it with a Brimar 5z4gy. You can pick up a 1970s one for about $50.
> As for the driver tubes, I have a 1st Gen, so I will let someone else take that one.



Thanks for your suggestion
After many hours of web researches and reading number of comments everywhere - including this thread - I decided to get a Genalex Gold Lion U77/GZ34 (from Hotrox uk).
I got that, probably a GZ34 tube will give me that warmer tone I prefer with impact (not quantity) on the bass, and a Genalex 12au7 proved to me its strengths in another tube amp against a Mullard nos au7. 
For power drivers I got three main options for me, 13FD7 or 12SN7 with adapter or 12SX7 with adapter. 
Unfortunately any of these tube types are unavailable in UK......(momently)

Btw after 10+ hours run it's not too bad with stock tubes, but I don't get that Woo feeling when I got that on the last CanJam, where I spent hours with the recent Woo range on their website now - except only this amp, I didn't see there - and all of the Woos gave me smile on my face with my Final Pandora 6. Of course wasn't in my mind all of those gears were running with premium tubes


----------



## barbz127

RobertSM said:


> New(used) WA6-SE Gen 1 owner here.
> 
> It's been 6 fun days of getting to know my new amp. I'm currently pairing it with a pair of Sennheiser HD650s. I've been very happy with these for the last 2 years but now I'm ready to jump up into the next level of quality. Strongly considering going with a pair of ZMF dynamic open-backs or a Focal open-back. I think I'll make this move in the new few weeks.
> 
> ...



I listen to my ZMF Atticus with the wa6 and it sounds brilliant.


----------



## joseph69

quadels said:


> For some time I've used the 1960s-1970s vintage Brimar 5Z4GY, purchased from Langrex in England (35 BP, about $42). The relevant page at the Langrex website is https://www.langrex.co.uk/products/5z4gycv1863-kbfe-stc-brimar-nos-boxed/ . Langrex also has 1960s Mullards, Sovteks, and other brands.


Great suggestion to use Langrex for the Brimar 5Z4GY.


----------



## cebuboy

RobertSM said:


> New(used) WA6-SE Gen 1 owner here.
> 
> It's been 6 fun days of getting to know my new amp. I'm currently pairing it with a pair of Sennheiser HD650s. I've been very happy with these for the last 2 years but now I'm ready to jump up into the next level of quality. Strongly considering going with a pair of ZMF dynamic open-backs or a Focal open-back. I think I'll make this move in the new few weeks.
> 
> ...


If you want more slam and gain, try 6FD7 or 6EM7(with adapters). To my ears they sound great with LCD2F and HD650.


----------



## joseph69

cebuboy said:


> If you want more slam and gain, try 6FD7


+1


----------



## barbz127

Tube adaptors arrived today, testing them out with some 1942 rca vt-231 grey glass, slight change from the Sylvania 6fd7 that were in there beforehand


----------



## joseph69

Woo makes some really nice adapters, right?


----------



## housekrl

joseph69 said:


> Woo makes some really nice adapters, right?


Really nice. The best!


----------



## PoSR77

Quick dumb question: 

Would the Sophia Electric Aqua 274B be safe to use in the WA6 2nd version? 

Love the idea of a blue/orange glow over just the clear Princess. 

Thanks.


----------



## BobG55 (May 22, 2020)

PoSR77 said:


> Quick dumb question:
> 
> Would the Sophia Electric Aqua 274B be safe to use in the WA6 2nd version?
> 
> ...



Check this link out.  Page 1, Post #8 by *takezo 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/242539/woo6-owners-rectifier-tube-rolling-options*

He lists all of the rectifiers compatible w/ the WA6 which also applies to the WA6 gen 2
Yours is last on his list

You may also want to check-out this excellent compiled list of rectifiers in order of quality on Head-fi :

*Dubstep Girl's Massive 5AR4/5R4/5U4G Rectifier Review/Comparison! (Rectifer Tube Rolling thread*)


----------



## PoSR77

I just wanted to be sure since I thought maybe the Aqua version had a bit of different tech specs than the regular Sophia or other 274B's. The 4uf, 8uf, or 47uf differences.


----------



## ThanatosVI (May 25, 2020)

Are there Power output Figures somewhere like
Xwatt into 32 Ohm etc?

I actually found it in the official manuals 
590 mW in 32 Ohm for the WA6
2W into 32 Ohm for the WA6-SE

I wonder if that is sufficient for planars like the Arya and Empyrean.


----------



## RobertSM

Dubstep Girl said:


> from the woo website
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@ThanatosVI


----------



## ThanatosVI

RobertSM said:


> @ThanatosVI


Thx mate, also found the mannuals like 20 Minutes prior to your Post.

With the question if the power is sufficient I rather wondered about control and Bass impact than overall loudness.

Volume is rarely the issue with the Arya, LCD2 or Empyrean but they all scale very well with power in regards to control and Bass presentation.


----------



## PoSR77

PoSR77 said:


> I just wanted to be sure since I thought maybe the Aqua version had a bit of different tech specs than the regular Sophia or other 274B's. The 4uf, 8uf, or 47uf differences.



So I asked Woo Audio and they said to check the specs with Sophia Electric so I asked them if the Aqua was safe to use with the WA6 second generation and they said yes. 

So I'm ready to order the Aqua, but I can't find a "glow" pic of it anywhere! Anyone have one in their WA6 or WA6se they could post? I want to know if it is as pretty as the Sophia given they are so close in price.


----------



## barbz127

Can anyone compare the sound/performance of the wa6 (non-se) to that of the schiit lyr 3?

Kicking around an idea in my head and curious as to how different these both are and whether there's any reason to have both or one over the other.

Thankyou


----------



## Odin412

New vintage rectifier tube arrived. I'm amazed that tubes from WWII are still available - and still working!


----------



## RobertSM

Odin412 said:


> New vintage rectifier tube arrived. I'm amazed that tubes from WWII are still available - and still working!




Good find! Let us know how you like it once you've got it installed and burned in.


----------



## Bonddam (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't know if this store has been posted but I use tubesusa.com. I have not purchased any NOS tubes yet from him. I bought EML 2A3 m and 300B 2.5v for my WA33. Right now I'm looking for another amp that can be fun to roll tubes on and not break the bank.


----------



## joseph69

Bonddam said:


> I don't know if this store has been posted but I use tubesusa.com.


I also purchased my 2A3 solid plates for my WA33 from George at TubesUSA and will be happy to do business with him in the future.


----------



## Bonddam

joseph69 said:


> I also purchased my 2A3 solid plates for my WA33 from George at TubesUSA and will be happy to do business with him in the future.


This is my 2nd purchase through him. Spoke with him over the phone and got good information about the tubes. 
I’ll be buying from him and maybe one day try one of his low power tube amps if I can sneak it by my wife. 
Guys EML is way too go and 300B 2.5v you should add to your list. They are more potent then the 2A3 m I haven’t heard the regular 2A3 s but EML claims differentsound.


----------



## Assosman

Hi, I have a WA6-SE And LCD 2 headphones and I’m looking at buying a new DAC to replace my Bifrost DAC. I really fancy the Musical Paradise m—d2 mk3 but would this be tube overkill? Or should I go for Bifrost multibit or even woo,s own DAC.
I want this to be my last DAC and don’t want to spend much more than £1,000.
any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## guitargonaut (Aug 26, 2020)

Had a WA3 back in 2014 but sold it - enjoyed the amp but never was blown away by it.  Been using a Vinyl Flat Can Opener with a Parasound Zamp ever since because I felt it worked better with the headphones I owned.  Decided to go the tube route again and ordered a WA6 (2nd gen).  It arrived today along with a bevy of NOS tubes purchased in anticipation of doing a bit of rolling.  Skipped the tubes that came with the amp and plugged a RCA 5V4 into the amp mainly because the shape looks really neat then a couple of RCA 13FD7s because they are supposed to be the higher output tubes of the assortment ordered.

I have a pair of Beyerdynamic T90s and a pair of Denon AH-D5000s along with a collection of lesser headphones but the T90s and the D5000s are my main headphones.

WOW!  While I may suffering a case of new owner euphoria I don't remember the WA3 sounding this good - the Can Opener is no comparison either.  Kudos to Mr. Wu on an excellent piece of kit.  The detail and clarity are incredible and the soundstage impressive.  Looking forward to trying all the different tubes that have arrived.  Feels good to be back.


----------



## RobertSM

Congrats! Don't forget your new amp will continue to improve in sound quality as it gets used more. Burn-in of the capacitors and such.

I'm in a different but similar place as you. I received my WA6-SE 1st generation back from Woo almost 3 weeks ago. My amp got the full treatment, new caps, adjustment of the sockets, and on. A full service job.

I've been really very happy with a NOS Osram U52 that is handling rectifier duties. Driver/power tubes are NOS Toshiba 6de7's. Headphones are ZMF Verite.


----------



## paulybatz

Assosman said:


> Hi, I have a WA6-SE And LCD 2 headphones and I’m looking at buying a new DAC to replace my Bifrost DAC. I really fancy the Musical Paradise m—d2 mk3 but would this be tube overkill? Or should I go for Bifrost multibit or even woo,s own DAC.
> I want this to be my last DAC and don’t want to spend much more than £1,000.
> any advice would be greatly appreciated.



RME DAC is amazing. I have the ADI Pro...


----------



## BobG55 (Aug 26, 2020)

guitargonaut said:


> Had a WA3 back in 04 but sold it - enjoyed the amp but never was blown away by it.  Been using a Vinyl Flat Can Opener with a Parasound Zamp ever since because I felt it worked better with the headphones I owned.  Decided to go the tube route again and ordered a WA6 (2nd gen).  It arrived today along with a bevy of NOS tubes purchased in anticipation of doing a bit of rolling.  Skipped the tubes that came with the amp and plugged a RCA 5V4 into the amp mainly because the shape looks really neat then a couple of RCA 13FD7s because they are supposed to be the higher output tubes of the assortment ordered.
> 
> I have a pair of Beyerdynamic T90s and a pair of Denon AH-D5000s along with a collection of lesser headphones but the T90s and the D5000s are my main headphones.
> 
> WOW!  While I may suffering a case of new owner euphoria I don't remember the WA3 sounding this good - the Can Opener is no comparison either.  Kudos to Mr. Wu on an excellent piece of kit.  The detail and clarity are incredible and the soundstage impressive.  Looking forward to trying all the different tubes that have arrived.  Feels good to be back.


Congratulations & Welcome Back.   The WA6 2nd gen is indeed a great amp.  Got mine back in March of this year and I just love it also.  You also picked pretty good driver tubes and rectifier.  I also got these : 13FD7 Tubes RCA USA NOS Fat Bottle Black Plate & an NOS NIB 1963 RCA 5U4G Rectifier Tube Black Plate.  The 13FD7s have good bass drive and are quite musical.  The RCA rectifier is also quite good and it’s sound in the highs is free of grain.

Very happy for you guitargonaut.  Enjoy !

P.S. Thanks for reviving the thread.


----------



## Assosman

paulybatz said:


> RME DAC is amazing. I have the ADI Pro...


Hi, I went with the Musical Paradise and it’s really is good. Huge upgrade from my Bifrost.


----------



## Shane D

Assosman said:


> Hi, I went with the Musical Paradise and it’s really is good. Huge upgrade from my Bifrost.



Nice looking system! And is that a little Loki on the bottom?


----------



## Assosman

Shane D said:


> Nice looking system! And is that a little Loki on the bottom?


Thanks, yes it is a Loki, it’s my best friend for the occasional bad recording.


----------



## BobG55

If anyone is interested, there’s a WA3 for sale on USAudio Mart :

https://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649649458-woo-audio-wa3/


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Seems like the WA6 just went from $699 to $899. That's a massive price hike percentage wise for the exact same version as far as I can tell. Interesting.


----------



## housekrl

There prices on tubes went up as well. The Sophia 274b is now $199. It wasn't even worth $169. I own a WA6 1st Gen, but if I sell it I would never buy one for $899. No way! I remember some reviewers saying it wasn't worth $699 with the stock tubes. Maybe they are trying to recoup losses from Covid? Who knows


----------



## BobG55

housekrl said:


> There prices on tubes went up as well. The Sophia 274b is now $199. It wasn't even worth $169. I own a WA6 1st Gen, but if I sell it I would never buy one for $899. No way! I remember some reviewers saying it wasn't worth $699 with the stock tubes. Maybe they are trying to recoup losses from Covid? Who knows


That’s exactly what I’m thinking also.


----------



## gefski (Aug 31, 2020)

Having owned the WA6+ (upgraded caps & tube sockets back when available) for several years, currently running Mullard CV378 and 6FD7s, I find it to be a product of lasting value. Looking at the current market I would consider the WA6 to be very competitive at $899 considering sonics, build quality, fit and finish, and considering mine, longevity. Plus, for me, I like that it’s homegrown.


----------



## housekrl

gefski said:


> Having owned the WA6+ (upgraded caps & tube sockets back when available) for several years, currently running Mullard CV378 and 6FD7s, I find it to be a product of lasting value. Looking at the current market I would consider the WA6 to be very competitive at $899 considering sonics, build quality, fit and finish, and considering mine, longevity. Plus, for me, I like that it’s homegrown.


If only it came with some descent tubes, then yes it would be worth $899. IMO


----------



## archigius

Hi guys I bought my 6se 10 years ago and I haven't used it during the last 5 years.
Lately I've come back to enjoying it again.
I also bought a 3rd party adapter to use it with 6sn7 tubes.
Anyone has the same adapter and knows if it's compatible with cv181 tubes (like Shuguang and Psvane)?
These are are reported to be a direct replacement for 6sn7.
Unfortunately I don't remember who made the adapter, it was some someone here in the forum.


----------



## Ralf Hutter

archigius said:


> Hi guys I bought my 6se 10 years ago.
> I also bought a 3rd party adapter to use it with 6sn7 tubes.



I thought you couldn't use 6SN7's with the "SE". Thought they could only be used with the WA6?


----------



## archigius

Ralf Hutter said:


> I thought you couldn't use 6SN7's with the "SE". Thought they could only be used with the WA6?



Yes you can't, but someone here used to sell a 3rd party adapter, to use the 6sn7 with the woo 6se.
The only thing I'm not sure about is if it's compatible with cv 181 as well.


----------



## 471724

archigius said:


> *Yes you can't, but someone here used to sell a 3rd party adapter, to use the 6sn7 with the woo 6se.*
> The only thing I'm not sure about is if it's compatible with cv 181 as well.



This was Deyan, in Bulgaria. 
https://www.head-fi.org/members/deyan.515868/   He made a pair of 6SN7 adapters for my WA6SE 1st gen. They were of high quality and worked fine.


----------



## archigius

quadels said:


> This was Deyan, in Bulgaria.
> https://www.head-fi.org/members/deyan.515868/   He made a pair of 6SN7 adapters for my WA6SE 1st gen. They were of high quality and worked fine.



I think it should be someone from USA, as it's stated on the production label, maybe a guy called glenn?


----------



## archigius

Anyway I would be really curious to try something like this:
https://www.tnt-audio.com/accessories/shuguang_treasures_cv181_e.html
I'm just not sure it's fully compatible.

Right now my favourites tubes are GE 6DN7 with EML 5U4G.
I've tried quite a bit of stuff, 6EM7 GE/RCA sounds similar to 6dn7, just very slighly brighter, while the smaller tubes 6de7 are generally darker/bassier but also have smaller soundstage.
I mainly use a 1st gen he1000 with Forza Audio copper cable and 2nd gen earpads.
Source is a Chord Mojo/Fiio m11 combo.


----------



## xevman (Sep 20, 2020)

So my new toy arrived... very excited as I used to own a WA6 a few years ago loved its sound but didn't find it powerful enough with some of my planar headphones. The WA6-SE is a much better fit however it wasn't without its challenges at the start. Ran into a ground loop issue (50 cycle buzz with nothing playing) between my PC DAC and WA6 all of which had 3 pin IEC power cables. Buying an Isolation transformer and connecting my signal chain to it decouples everything from the mains and earth ground which fixed the ground loop, a simple and very safe solution. Hopefully this helps with anyone having similar issues with their Woo amps. Will post impressions when my other tubes get here.


----------



## BobG55 (Sep 23, 2020)

Well I received my WA6-SE 2nd gen today.  This evening I’m listening to JJ Cale’s “Roll On” album w/ DT880/ 600 ohm and am using my Schiit Loki EQ to accentuate the bass and sub bass.  The sound result : Ww, just Ww !   I’m rolling the NOS 1963 RCA 5U4G Rectifier Tube w/ a matched pair  13FD7 Tubes RCA USA NOS Fat Bottle Black Plate.

Now, by this stage of the game in my audiophile journey, I’ve learned to not let the “new toy” effect influence my judgement concerning what I’m hearing.  It doesn’t hurt that this is a well produced album.  All of the instruments are clear and there’s no overlapping of instruments or sounds over others.  No sibilance, no bass leaking into the mids, the highs are clear without roll off, the cymbals are crisp & clear without any harshness, etc.  Voice is right in the middle clear, not buried and not overlapping anything.  This amp is fast, I can hear the bass drum’s thump, the snare is crisp & clear, again, no harshness.  To say that I’m happy with this amp is an understatement.

I’m hoping I’ll finally stay satisfied with the audio set up I now have.  I also own & love the WA6 2nd gen but I kept thinking about the SE and wondering about it’s sound & wether it was worth the extra money.  So far I have to say it is.


----------



## RobertSM

BobG55 said:


> Well I received my WA6-SE 2nd gen today.  This evening I’m listening to JJ Cale’s “Roll On” album w/ DT880/ 600 ohm and am using my Schiit Loki EQ to accentuate the bass and sub bass.  The sound result : Ww, just Ww !   I’m rolling the NOS 1963 RCA 5U4G Rectifier Tube w/ a matched pair  13FD7 Tubes RCA USA NOS Fat Bottle Black Plate.
> 
> Now, by this stage of the game in my audiophile journey, I’ve learned to not let the “new toy” effect influence my judgement concerning what I’m hearing.  It doesn’t hurt that this is a well produced album.  All of the instruments are clear and there’s no overlapping of instruments or sounds over others.  No sibilance, no bass leaking into the mids, the highs are clear without roll off, the cymbals are crisp & clear without any harshness, etc.  Voice is right in the middle clear, not buried and not overlapping anything.  This amp is fast, I can hear the bass drum’s thump, the snare is crisp & clear, again, no harshness.  To say that I’m happy with this amp is an understatement.
> 
> I’m hoping I’ll finally stay satisfied with the audio set up I now have.  I also own & love the WA6 2nd gen but I kept thinking about the SE and wondering about it’s sound & wether it was worth the extra money.  So far I have to say it is.




Bob, congrats on your WA6-SE Gen 2. Enjoy it and keep us posted on your impressions.

I love my WA6-SE Gen 1. Really a high quality piece of gear and pairs really well with both the ZMF Verite & Sennheiser HD650's. I love to get into longer listening sessions with the WA6-SE. In the 5 months or so that I've owned it, to me, it seems like it really gets to sound at it's best with 2+ hours of continuous use. Really allowing it to get warm and allow everything to heat up to its optimal thermal level. This is where the magic happens and let's the music just flow and sing. Either way, enjoy the amp and the music!🎶


----------



## guitargonaut

CaptainFantastic said:


> Seems like the WA6 just went from $699 to $899. That's a massive price hike percentage wise for the exact same version as far as I can tell. Interesting.



I can't speak for Woo Audio but as someone who's been in the distribution industry for 30+ years - it isn't unusual for manufacturers to hold off price increases until the very last minute.  They reach a point where they have to increase cost to offset materials with an expectation of market fluctuations.  Sometimes those fluctuations are crazy.  As a member of an industry that is heavily copper reliant - we have seen the price of copper vary as much as 478% in a single day.  Just sayin'...


----------



## vlach (Sep 23, 2020)

I looked everywhere and just couldn't find any photos of the WA6 with the lid of the top enclosure open to see the power transformer...so...i took the allen to it. Surprisingly substantial in size, massive actually!

Edit: About twice the size of the power transformer in the Bryston BHA-1 or Naim Nait 5i integrated for example.


----------



## vlach (Sep 24, 2020)

Looking for a WA2 in silver if anyone is interested in selling.


----------



## Odin412

I just purchased a new-production Psvane 274B rectifier for my WA6. I'm really enjoying it - I've found that all new-production Psvane tubes that I have are all ranging from good to excellent, at least to my ears.


----------



## BobG55

vlach said:


> Looking for a WA2 in silver if anyone is interested in selling.



Here’s one on Canuck Audio Mart going for $895.00 US currency but it’s black.

https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649657257-woo-audio-wa2-black-gen-2/


----------



## vlach

BobG55 said:


> Here’s one on Canuck Audio Mart going for $895.00 US currency but it’s black.
> 
> https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649657257-woo-audio-wa2-black-gen-2/



Thank you, i will wait for a silver unit, I'm in no rush.


----------



## BobG55

I own the WA6-SE 2nd gen since August.  One thing I realize is that the tube market selection being 13v is quite limited.  I had a matched pair of 13FD7 RCA fat bottle but I included them in the sale of the WA6 2nd gen which I owned before the SE.  I found the 13FD7 gave the SE a “shouting” sound in the highs/ treble.  I bought a matched RCA 13DE7 matched pair which sound pretty good.  The problem is that there isn’t much else to choose from.  


13DE7 are the most common but still hard to find. 13EW7 : impossible to find. 13EM7 : w/ adapters only available from Woo Audio.  13DR7 : can only find Sylviana & from what I’ve read they sound like 13DE7 w/ higher gain.  With the SE I have enough gain already.  13DN7 : haven’t seen or found any online.  

So, I’m thinking about 13EM7 from Woo Audio.  I’ve read everything I could find about this tube in this thread including the older posts about the 6EM7.  The opinions are mixed but there really aren’t many posts describing the sound or qualities per say about the 13EM7.

Is there anyone who owns an SE 2nd gen and a pair of 13EM7 that can share their experience & thus enable me to decide wether I’ll spend $150 US on a pair of this tube or not.

Thank you.


----------



## Astral Abyss (Oct 6, 2020)

BobG55 said:


> I own the WA6-SE 2nd gen since August.  One thing I realize is that the tube market selection being 13v is quite limited.  I had a matched pair of 13FD7 RCA fat bottle but I included them in the sale of the WA6 2nd gen which I owned before the SE.  I found the 13FD7 gave the SE a “shouting” sound in the highs/ treble.  I bought a matched RCA 13DE7 matched pair which sound pretty good.  The problem is that there isn’t much else to choose from.
> 
> 
> 13DE7 are the most common but still hard to find. 13EW7 : impossible to find. 13EM7 : w/ adapters only available from Woo Audio.  13DR7 : can only find Sylviana & from what I’ve read they sound like 13DE7 w/ higher gain.  With the SE I have enough gain already.  13DN7 : haven’t seen or found any online.
> ...


According to the specs, 13EM7 vs 13FD7 is the same tube with a different socket connection.  I have both types and that appears to be true.  Then you have the fat bottle and standard 13FD7s.  Strangely enough, I have none of the standard bottle 13FD7s to compare construction and sound... at least I don't think I do... now I'm curious and will have to check when I get home tonight.  I too find that the 13FD7 fat bottles tend to sound a bit shouty or harsh, but it also depends on the rectifier used.

I will say that the 13EM7s that Woo includes with the adapters are actual NOS and sound quite good, even though it's literally the same tubes as any you can find online from Sylvania, GE, or RCA.  $150 good?  I dunno.  But out of the couple dozen different pairs of driver tubes I have for this amp, the Woo's w/ the adapters are the ones I'm currently using in it, along with a Sophia Princess 274B "mesh" plate.  They do sound very, very good together.

Probably comes down to whether you want a plug and play solution that is definitely going to sound excellent vs tube rolling and experimenting to find your favorite sound for possibly less money.


----------



## BobG55

Thank you Astral Abyss.  Much appreciated.

That’s exactly the type of information/ feedback I was looking for.  I’ll order both, tubes & rectifier & then that’ll be it.  I like the RCA 13DE7 that I have & as I mentioned in my post the 13 tubes are hard to find [as you know yourself, I’m sure].


----------



## Astral Abyss

BobG55 said:


> Thank you Astral Abyss.  Much appreciated.
> 
> That’s exactly the type of information/ feedback I was looking for.  I’ll order both, tubes & rectifier & then that’ll be it.  I like the RCA 13DE7 that I have & as I mentioned in my post the 13 tubes are hard to find [as you know yourself, I’m sure].


For sure, the 13s are hard to find in a pair or NOS condition.  I found hunting for compatible rectifiers to be much more satisfying.


----------



## RobertSM (Oct 6, 2020)

The tubes that Woo Audio sell are the best of the best.

They buy hundreds and even thousands of the same tube and sort through them all. They look for very tight tolerances and other criteria during their testing. They only keep and sell and absolute cream of the crop. They are absolutely and undeniably expensive but they are the best.

I've wasted too much money on many low grade tubes from Ebay and the like. I was lucky enough to find a older gentleman, an audiophile, in Germany who's retired and slowing selling off his unbelievable collection of rectifiers. I've bought a few from him and these are some of the fabled holy grail tubes. This man's tubes have been absolute NOS, top of the line tubes. I was just lucky to stumble upon this guy on Ebay. But mostly I've learned the hard lessons that many of the tubes sold on Ebay are just not very good.

So, at this point I only buy from places like Woo Audio or Brent Jesse. Woo has the best driver tubes for the WA6-SE and you know you'll get a top on the line set of tubes thats been tested and screened. The rigorous selection to me is worth it.


----------



## Zachik

BobG55 said:


> One thing I realize is that the tube market selection being 13v is quite limited.


That is the reason I opted for 1st gen WA6 when I bought mine... Newer is not always better!


----------



## vlach (Oct 12, 2020)

Looking at the WA6 and WA6SE, i notice they have the following parts in common:
- They have (1) rectifier tube.
- They have (2) driver/power tubes.
- They have the same power transformer.
- They have the same (2) output transformers.

The only difference i see with the WA6SE (besides having two chassis) is the two enclosures on the amp unit. Are these enclosures housing choke/inductor units and if so are they responsible for almost 3 X the output power into a 300 ohm load vs the WA6? If not, can anyone explain how the WA6SE achieves this significant increase in output power?

WA6: 460mw @300 ohm
WA6SE: 1300mw @300 ohm.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I miss 6xx7 WA6 & WA6SE


----------



## 471724

RobertSM said:


> The tubes that Woo Audio sell are the best of the best.
> 
> They buy hundreds and even thousands of the same tube and sort through them all. They look for very tight tolerances and other criteria during their testing. They only keep and sell and absolute cream of the crop. They are absolutely and undeniably expensive but they are the best.
> 
> ...



I agree about many tubes from Ebay. However, I've had good results from tubes from Ebay when I only used reputable sellers like Viva Tubes and the tubes were tested NOS, no shorts with a good tester like a Hickock. The only problems I have had with these has been occasional microphony (not picked up by the tube testers).


----------



## 471724

vlach said:


> Looking at the WA6 and WA6SE, i notice they have the following parts in common:
> - They have (1) rectifier tube.
> - They have (2) driver/power tubes.
> - They have the same power transformer.
> ...



Perhaps someone else could correct me, but I seem to remember that the crucial difference is that the WA6SE has a semi-dual separate power supply (two separate rectifier sections in the same tube envelope, separate power transformer winding sections, and separate power supply capacitors).


----------



## vlach

quadels said:


> Perhaps someone else could correct me, but I seem to remember that the crucial difference is that the WA6SE has a semi-dual separate power supply (two separate rectifier sections in the same tube envelope, separate power transformer winding sections, and separate power supply capacitors).



If you are referring to the pseudo-dual power supply (PDPS), the WA6 has this also.


----------



## BobG55 (Oct 15, 2020)

Received my NOS 13EM7 tubes w/ adapters & 274B Sophia Mesh Plate Tube yesterday for my WA6-SE 2nd gen.  I’ve had more time to listen to my set up today and I really like what I hear.  I use an EQ and w/ the new tubes most tone adjusters are at a minimal.  The music sounds more dynamic and clean.  There certainly is no distortion, at all not that there was before but as previously stated there’s a cleaner/ clearer sound which seems to have infiltrated my SE.

For example, one of my favourite albums, _Low Country Blues by the late Gregg Allman _was produced by T-Bone Burnett.  Now, as a producer Burnett’s recordings/ productions are on the warm side.  Listening to it earlier this afternoon it‘s as if a veil was lifted; in other words I’ve never heard this album soundis so pleasantly “clear” as it did today.  Now I’m not talking about treble excess here, not at all, because, one : as pointed out before there’s no distortion/ sibilance, & two, the sound is dynamic.  And it’s dynamic with my Grado 500e & Grados are mostly known for being treble happy for the most part.

But not the case here : clear, dynamic & detailed without distortion or sibilance.  I’m very pleased with the results and honestly feel it was money well spent, especially considering the fact that being a Canadian, the total price is 25% more due to the currency exchange.

Edit : Thanks to RobertSM for suggesting Woo Audio tubes since the “13” tubes are scarce and not that varied.  Glad I followed your suggestion.





_Look at the pretty lights everyone ..._


----------



## UMN

*WA6 Rectifier inquiry:* I rotate the rectifiers and drivers on my WA6 1st gen for a change of pace. I have an early 50's RCA 5u4g and an early 50's Ken Rad 5v4g (also manufactured by RCA). I have 2 sets of 6fd7 drivers RCA and Sylvania. My headphones are Drop 6xx (aka HD650s). I listen mainly to jazz. Can anybody with a similar set up compare the sound of the RCA 6v4g to that of either the Brimar or Mullard 5v4g versions? Thank you!


----------



## RobertSM

UMN said:


> *WA6 Rectifier inquiry:* I rotate the rectifiers and drivers on my WA6 1st gen for a change of pace. I have an early 50's RCA 5u4g and an early 50's Ken Rad 5v4g (also manufactured by RCA). I have 2 sets of 6fd7 drivers RCA and Sylvania. My headphones are Drop 6xx (aka HD650s). I listen mainly to jazz. Can anybody with a similar set up compare the sound of the RCA 6v4g to that of either the Brimar or Mullard 5v4g versions? Thank you!




Have you read this rectifier thread? It's long but worth your time. The exact tubes you mentioned are highlighted and described. Check it out.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dub...mparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread.694525/


----------



## UMN

RobertSM said:


> Have you read this rectifier thread? It's long but worth your time. The exact tubes you mentioned are highlighted and described. Check it out.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dub...mparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread.694525/



Thank you.


----------



## RobertSM

Happy Wednesday fellow Head-Fiers and Woo Audio lovers.

Here's a picture I took of my WA6-SE gen 1 last night. I was listening to the new Phoebe Bridgers album. I'm reallly digging it! Her beautiful vocals really shine with the Woo tube magic.


----------



## cebuboy

RobertSM said:


> Happy Wednesday fellow Head-Fiers and Woo Audio lovers.
> 
> Here's a picture I took of my WA6-SE gen 1 last night. I was listening to the new Phoebe Bridgers album. I'm reallly digging it! Her beautiful vocals really shine with the Woo tube magic.



is it me or the tubes look tilted?


----------



## RobertSM

cebuboy said:


> is it me or the tubes look tilted?




Lol.

Good eye. I sent Mike from Woo Audio this same picture and he said the exact same thing. I've corrected them since. But you're right, they weren't seated upright as they should be.


----------



## guitargonaut (Nov 5, 2020)

guitargonaut said:


> Had a WA3 back in 2014 but sold it - enjoyed the amp but never was blown away by it.  Been using a Vinyl Flat Can Opener with a Parasound Zamp ever since because I felt it worked better with the headphones I owned.  Decided to go the tube route again and ordered a WA6 (2nd gen).  It arrived today along with a bevy of NOS tubes purchased in anticipation of doing a bit of rolling.  Skipped the tubes that came with the amp and plugged a RCA 5V4 into the amp mainly because the shape looks really neat then a couple of RCA 13FD7s because they are supposed to be the higher output tubes of the assortment ordered.
> 
> I have a pair of Beyerdynamic T90s and a pair of Denon AH-D5000s along with a collection of lesser headphones but the T90s and the D5000s are my main headphones.
> 
> WOW!  While I may suffering a case of new owner euphoria I don't remember the WA3 sounding this good - the Can Opener is no comparison either.  Kudos to Mr. Wu on an excellent piece of kit.  The detail and clarity are incredible and the soundstage impressive.  Looking forward to trying all the different tubes that have arrived.  Feels good to be back.



Thought I'd follow up on my post from August.

Bought some RCA and Raytheon 13DE7s, some Sylvania and RCA 13DR7s and a pair of RCA 13FD7s - also managed to get my hands on a pair of GE fat bottle 13FD7s.
For rectifiers I found a RCA 5U4GB and 5V4GA along with a JAN/Philips 5AR4.  The amp came stock with a Russian 5U3C and a pair of Japanese 13DE7s.

Did a bit of tube rolling over the last 2.5 months.

The RCA 5V4GA is awesome with the RCA 13FD7s when the amp is set on low gain mode.  When set to high gain, I experience listeners fatigue within 15 minutes because of the boost in mids.

The JAN/Philips 5AR4 paired with the GE fat bottles just sounds delicious regardless of the gain setting - by far, my most favorite combination.  I'm hearing things through my Beyers I've never heard before in songs I've been listening to for 40+ years.  I'm talking about amplifier hum, string buzz, foot tapping, etc. LOL!!!

I can't say that I found any really bad combinations.  Like with my guitar amps - the different combinations are similar to a subtle tone circuit.  I was amazed at how much of a difference some tubes could make though.  I also discovered just how enjoyable my Denons can be at low volume.  Kudos Mr. Wu - I'm impressed.


----------



## Mr.Sneis (Nov 7, 2020)

I scooped up a second hand 6se v1 and out the box the Sophia 274b it came with blew up in the most insane fashion. The tube seemed to have taken out the power LED and the fuse, swapped the fuse and was back in business.

I used the alternate rectifier tube provided, a marconi 5u4g and the amp worked, though the led was then dead.  I sent the amp back to woo to get checked out for a peace of mind and replace the LED, cost me about $150 all in.

Got it back this week and all was fine for the first few days.  Today I come home after a long week at work and power up to find the led is once again dead, no magic smoke or blown tube this time, just no led.

Amp still works and makes great music but this is definitely not fun to deal with.  Sent another email to Woo for now... anyone here have any ideas or experiences like this?

Don't get me started on the seller.  Apparently I am just "harassing" the guy now, he wasn't very helpful and seems I am the problem.  Go figure.  Not much to say other than I've been doing this hobby a long time and harassing someone is about the last thing I'd expect to hear from a buyer or seller, that and I've had tube gear of all kinds in and out for over a decade!


----------



## BobG55 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mr.Sneis said:


> I scooped up a second hand 6se v1 and out the box the Sophia 274b it came with blew up in the most insane fashion. The tube seemed to have taken out the power LED and the fuse, swapped the fuse and was back in business.
> 
> I used the alternate rectifier tube provided, a marconi 5u4g and the amp worked, though the led was then dead.  I sent the amp back to woo to get checked out for a peace of mind and replace the LED, cost me about $150 all in.
> 
> ...



That’s a bummer.  I own a WA6-SE 2nd gen. & haven’t had any experience like yours. From what I’ve read you sent your amp to Woo so they could check out if there was any additional damage caused by the rectifier and fuse incident. So did you hear back from Woo Audio & did they tell you if they checked out your amp thoroughly aside from replacing the LED ?  I’m curious to know how they‘d explain the LED burning out again.

As for your problems with the seller it sounds similar to a couple of experiences I went through also.  eBay/ PayPal never seem to take the buyer’s side/ part from my personal experience.  That’s a very frustrating situation, so I hear you.  Hope the link helps.


----------



## RobertSM

@BobG55-

How are you liking the matched set of tubes you bought from Woo Audio? I know they charge alot, but I'm hoping they have worked out for you. Depending on how much listening time you have had, I'd think they should be burned in by now. Anyway, please share your thoughts and happy listening.


----------



## haasaaroni

Hey y'all! I'm brand spaking new to the world of Woo Audio, just got a WA6 SE Gen 1, and I wanted to ask a rookie question: is it just me, or are almost all of the recommended tubes for this amp either unavaibale or crazy expensive? I can't find matched pairs 6EW7's or 6FD7's anywhere except on Woo Audio's website, and hunting for vintage NOS tubes gets dangerously pricey. Especially for the rectifier.

Are NOS tubes just hard to find in general in matched pairs? Or are stocks just drying up for the 1st gen of this amp? Right now I'm using some 70's Sylvania 6DE7's and the preferred series 274B from TheTubeStore.com, but would really love a more "tubey" sound. Any thoughts?


----------



## RobertSM (Nov 10, 2020)

haasaaroni said:


> Hey y'all! I'm brand spaking new to the world of Woo Audio, just got a WA6 SE Gen 1, and I wanted to ask a rookie question: is it just me, or are almost all of the recommended tubes for this amp either unavaibale or crazy expensive? I can't find matched pairs 6EW7's or 6FD7's anywhere except on Woo Audio's website, and hunting for vintage NOS tubes gets dangerously pricey. Especially for the rectifier.
> 
> Are NOS tubes just hard to find in general in matched pairs? Or are stocks just drying up for the 1st gen of this amp? Right now I'm using some 70's Sylvania 6DE7's and the preferred series 274B from TheTubeStore.com, but would really love a more "tubey" sound. Any thoughts?




Congratulations on the WA6-SE gen 1. I have the same amp. With the right tubes it can be really something special.

In regards to your questions...

1. You're absolutely right. Tube stocks of high quality NOS tubes are slowly drying up. They are available but you'll usually have to set aside more of a budget.

2. On the WA6-SE gen 1 you can really achieve more of the tubey sound you seek by rolling the rectifier. It sounds like you and I have similar taste in sound signatures. I've rolled at least 8-10 different rectifiers in the WA6-SE and in my opinion the rectifier that gave me the most tubey sound without being rolled off on the top and bottom frequencies has been the GEC/Osram U52. This is in the 5U4G family. It's considered to be a quintessential example of the classic British Hi-Fi sound. It's got an excellent organic mid range and does absolutely amazing things to vocals. It has a beautiful holographic 3-D soundstage and adds that warmth you seek. The real issue with these tubes is price. They are expensive! You can find true NOS examples for between $400-$650.00. Very expensive but these really one of the holy grail tubes. Some of the other British rectifiers will in part, get you to the level of the U52 but not totally. Some of the Brimar rectifiers in the 5U4G family are very good. Maybe not to the level of the U52 but still very good. These tubes will also come with a more reasonable price. So this is always something to consider.

I recommend reading this thread on rectifiers. I've tried most on this list and agree with almost every point made. I personally didn't like the Western Electric that is highlighted here as the best in the 5U4G family. My thoughts on the Western Electric were that the top end was too bright for my taste. But other than that I think this list is spot on.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dub...mparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread.694525/

In terms of the 6DE7'S...I'd actually recommend going with the Toshiba 6DE7's that Woo Audio sells. They are also very pricey but really the best of the best. I have a great deal of respect for the extensive screening that Woo Audio does in selecting the NOS tubes that they sell. They go through hundreds of tubes to weed out the underperforming tubes. When you buy a matched pair they are within very tight tolerances. You can actually hear the quality. So again for the 6DE7's I'd absolutely go with Woo Audio.

Anyway hope this helps. Let us know what you decide. Happy listening!


----------



## haasaaroni

RobertSM said:


> Congratulations on the WA6-SE gen 1. I have the same amp. With the right tubes it can be really something special.
> 
> In regards to your questions...
> 
> ...


This is great. Thanks so much for the info! I was wondering about the Toshiba 6DE7's, and hadn't seen anything about them from others. Glad to know you like them, and that Woo Audio really takes care to find quality tubes.

And yes! I've been referring to that thread you posted about rectifiers to try to find that warmer, richer, more holographic sound. I might try to find a Brimar 5R4GY to start with, before I completely break the bank with something rare and wonderful. Thanks again!


----------



## 471724 (Nov 11, 2020)

haasaaroni said:


> Hey y'all! I'm brand spaking new to the world of Woo Audio, just got a WA6 SE Gen 1, and I wanted to ask a rookie question: is it just me, or are almost all of the recommended tubes for this amp either unavaibale or crazy expensive? I can't find matched pairs 6EW7's or 6FD7's anywhere except on Woo Audio's website, and hunting for vintage NOS tubes gets dangerously pricey. Especially for the rectifier.
> 
> Are NOS tubes just hard to find in general in matched pairs? Or are stocks just drying up for the 1st gen of this amp? Right now I'm using some 70's Sylvania 6DE7's and the preferred series 274B from TheTubeStore.com, but would really love a more "tubey" sound. Any thoughts?




Despite the growing scarcity of NOS tubes, you made a great decision. From both design and sonic standpoints the WA6-SE is outstanding. Design -it's single ended triode and direct coupled (no capacitor) between the input and output, and a tube rectifier pseudo dual power supply. These are all features of the ultimate types of high end audio tube circuits. The only feature not quite so state of the art is the use of a moderate amount of feedback, but this is very much a matter of complex tradeoffs. My preference in input/drive/output is the 6FD7 - for me it is significantly more transparent and extended in the highs. The higher gain is nice for lower sensitivity headphones. I like the indirectly heated 5Z4GY rectifier. In my system it seems clearer than the various directly heated rectifiers like the 5U4 series and 274B.

It does look like Woo Audio is the best current source for the matched pairs of 6FD7s,  6DE7s or 6EW7s. Unfortunately they are pricey. I like the Brimar 5Z4GY available from the British supplier Langrex. I'm currently using a HE1000se, ZMF Verite Closed, Galaxy S4 USB music source, and Yggdrasil DAC with the best cables I can find, Revelation Audio dual conduit USB, Magnan Type Vi RCA interconnect, and ZMF 2000 Copper and Norne Draug 3 headphone cables.


----------



## haasaaroni

quadels said:


> Despite the growing scarcity of NOS tubes, you made a great decision. From both design and sonic standpoints the WA6-SE is outstanding. Design -it's single ended triode and direct coupled (no capacitor) between the input and output, and a tube rectifier pseudo dual power supply. These are all features of the ultimate types of high end audio tube circuits. The only feature not quite so state of the art is the use of a moderate amount of feedback, but this is very much a matter of complex tradeoffs. My preference in input/drive/output is the 6FD7 - for me it is significantly more transparent and extended in the highs. The higher gain is nice for lower sensitivity headphones. I like the indirectly heated 5Z4GY rectifier. In my system it seems clearer than the various directly heated rectifiers like the 5U4 series and 274B.
> 
> It does look like Woo Audio is the best current source for the matched pairs of 6FD7s,  6DE7s or 6EW7s. Unfortunately they are pricey. I like the Brimar 5Z4GY available from the British supplier Langrex. I'm currently using a HE1000se, ZMF Verite Closed, Galaxy S4 USB music source, and Yggdrasil DAC with the best cables I can find, Revelation Audio dual conduit USB, Magnan Type Vi RCA interconnect, and ZMF 2000 Copper and Norne Draug 3 headphone cables.


Sounds like quite the setup! I read on Dubstep’s review that the Brimar 5Z4GY has that super warm and lush midrange. You don’t find it overly slow or rolled off? It probably helps that the 6FD7’s give it more extension and gain. Sounds like a pretty killer combo. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## 471724 (Nov 11, 2020)

haasaaroni said:


> Sounds like quite the setup! I read on Dubstep’s review that the Brimar 5Z4GY has that super warm and lush midrange. You don’t find it overly slow or rolled off? It probably helps that the 6FD7’s give it more extension and gain. Sounds like a pretty killer combo. Thanks for the suggestions!



As to the rectifier tube I have only evaluated various brands/types in the moderate price range up to $100 or so. With these, the directly heated types such as 5U4 series and 274B were all slightly less clear - a little smeared and muddy compared to the indirectly heated types. I have ascribed this as probably due to the fact that with direct heating the noise on the 5v heater current is directly imposed on the cathode, and is therefore in a sense in the overall amplifier signal path. It may very well be that some of the most expensive and rare directly heated rectifier types are better and perhaps best of all. With my system I haven't noticed an overly "lush" or warm midrange or any slow or rolled off quality with the 5Z4GY.


----------



## RobertSM

I'm actually also a fan of the Brimar 5Z4GY. I think in my book I'd say it's in the top 3-4 rectifiers for WA6-SE. It's a vocal specialist and does amazing work on jazz, southern rock, folk and small ensemble pieces. I think for full orchestra works it can be a little slow and slightly congested. That said, I think it does so many things right! Actually, after all of this discussion I think I'll go ahead and roll it in today and give it a listen. 🎶


----------



## haasaaroni

quadels said:


> As to the rectifier tube I have only evaluated various brands/types in the moderate price range up to $100 or so. With these, the directly heated types such as 5U4 series and 274B were all slightly less clear - a little smeared and muddy compared to the indirectly heated types. I have ascribed this as probably due to the fact that with direct heating the noise on the 5v heater current is directly imposed on the cathode, and is therefore in a sense in the overall amplifier signal path. It may very well be that some of the most expensive and rare directly heated rectifier types are better and perhaps best of all. With my system I haven't noticed an overly "lush" or warm midrange or any slow or rolled off quality with the 5Z4GY.


Gotcha. Well I just ordered a pair of clear top 6FD7's from Woo Audio, and a NOS Mullard CV593, so wish me luck! I'll try the Brimar 5Z4GY down the line if I feel the curiosity. Good to see they still have a pretty decent stock of them available!


----------



## vlach

quadels said:


> Design -it's single ended triode and direct coupled (no capacitor) between the input and output,



It is output transformer coupled.


----------



## 471724

vlach said:


> It is output transformer coupled.



What I meant was direct coupled between input and output _tube_ _stages_.


----------



## BobG55 (Nov 12, 2020)

RobertSM said:


> @BobG55-
> 
> How are you liking the matched set of tubes you bought from Woo Audio? I know they charge alot, but I'm hoping they have worked out for you. Depending on how much listening time you have had, I'd think they should be burned in by now. Anyway, please share your thoughts and happy listening.


Thanks again for suggesting that purchase.  Big game changer.  Sound is very clear & detailed but still dynamic.  Treble is perfect, bass is tight.  And it’s a match made in heaven w/ my HD600 [this headphone’s midrange is out of this world when properly amped].  Yeah, I’m quite happy w/ the tubes but also the Sofia.  It’s most likely the most satisfying set up I’ve owned so far in my audiophile journey [& I’ve owned more expensive/ reknowned amps in the past].  So that’s basically it Robert.  Happy listening


----------



## RobertSM (Nov 14, 2020)

So I spent the last two days listening to the Brimar 5Z4GY in my WA6-SE. I have to be honest and say that its at least a level or two better than I remember. Compared to the Osram U52 it definitely has a more visceral effect in presentation. More bass slam and deeper impact. To my ears it has a narrower soundstage but not much is lost. Maybe 10% narrower. It keeps the warm tone and texture with vocals that I love too. Honestly, I remember paying $115.00 for it and $12.00 for shipping in the early spring from a tube dealer in England. So for the price and performance I'd say that this tube is in my top 3-4 for the WA6-SE.


----------



## MrBasseyPants

RobertSM said:


> So I spent the last two days listening to the Brimar 5Z4GY in my WA6-SE. I have to be honest and say that its at least a level or two better than I remember. Compared to the Osram U52 it definitely has a more visceral effect in presentation. More bass slam and deeper impact. To my ears it has a narrower soundstage but not much is lost. Maybe 10% narrower. It keeps the warm tone and texture with vocals that I love too. Honestly, I remember paying $115.00 for it and $12.00 for shipping in the early spring from a tube dealer in England. So for the price and proformance I'd say that this tube is in my top 3-4 for the WA6-SE.


I bought one in December 2018 for 25 GBP + 12GBP shipping

i haven’t used it since, but I do remember liking it as well as the Sophia Princess, but the Sophia was prettier to look at.  If I had neither, I would probably have chosen the Brimar because it was so much cheaper than the Sophia.

jc


----------



## haasaaroni

Just plugged in the new Mullard CV593 yesterday, and holy moly!! Even with my less-than-ideal 6DE7's, the sound is completely changed. So much more impact, warmth, smoothness, and detail than with the preferred series 274B. A tad smaller soundstage, but much better layering and "realism" of the sound. Can't wait to put in the 6FD7's when they get here Monday.

Do any of you think the Brimar 5Z4GY would be a worthy investment at this point if I want an even warmer sound? Or is there not as big a difference with the Mullard? Thinking of picking up a Sophia Princess down the line too, just to see what all the fuss is about. I suspect it might expand the soundstage a bit...being a much larger tube and all. Or am I over-simplifying how soundstage and tubes work


----------



## RobertSM

haasaaroni said:


> Just plugged in the new Mullard CV593 yesterday, and holy moly!! Even with my less-than-ideal 6DE7's, the sound is completely changed. So much more impact, warmth, smoothness, and detail than with the preferred series 274B. A tad smaller soundstage, but much better layering and "realism" of the sound. Can't wait to put in the 6FD7's when they get here Monday.
> 
> Do any of you think the Brimar 5Z4GY would be a worthy investment at this point if I want an even warmer sound? Or is there not as big a difference with the Mullard? Thinking of picking up a Sophia Princess down the line too, just to see what all the fuss is about. I suspect it might expand the soundstage a bit...being a much larger tube and all. Or am I over-simplifying how soundstage and tubes work




I'll roll my CV593 in later on today and get some listening time in and report back vs. Brimar 5Z4GY. It might be a few days before I can get any real listening done but hang tight.


----------



## haasaaroni

Well, got the 6FD7 tubes today, plugged them in to warm up, and I get a VERY loud crack sound after a few minutes. I immediately turbed the amp off. Now every time I try turning the amp on to warm up with the 6FD7's in, after 20-30 seconds there is a loud crack. Does not sound healthy!

I tried pluging in the 6XX's, and the sound was _phoenominal_ for the few secods I haerd of it! Really like nothing I've ever heard. The combination of the 6FD7's and Mullard were amazing. But I took the headphones off because I was afraid of that crack sound, and sure enough, while I was holding them in my hand, it happened again and shook the left driver of my 6XX.

I read earlier in this thread that this it probably a problem with the tube socket, so am fully anticipating to have to send the amp in to get the socket replaced. What a pain! I'm back to listening on the Gilmore Lite Mk2, and missing that magical sound I heard for no more than a few seconds


----------



## Astral Abyss

Sounds more like a short in one of the tubes.


----------



## RobertSM

haasaaroni said:


> Well, got the 6FD7 tubes today, plugged them in to warm up, and I get a VERY loud crack sound after a few minutes. I immediately turbed the amp off. Now every time I try turning the amp on to warm up with the 6FD7's in, after 20-30 seconds there is a loud crack. Does not sound healthy!
> 
> I tried pluging in the 6XX's, and the sound was _phoenominal_ for the few secods I haerd of it! Really like nothing I've ever heard. The combination of the 6FD7's and Mullard were amazing. But I took the headphones off because I was afraid of that crack sound, and sure enough, while I was holding them in my hand, it happened again and shook the left driver of my 6XX.
> 
> I read earlier in this thread that this it probably a problem with the tube socket, so am fully anticipating to have to send the amp in to get the socket replaced. What a pain! I'm back to listening on the Gilmore Lite Mk2, and missing that magical sound I heard for no more than a few seconds




So my two thoughts on your issue are this.

1. If you bought these tubes from Woo Audio, dope them a email and explain what's been going on. It's not uncommon for new NOS tubes to crack when there are used for the first time. Usually this passes as the tube burns in.

2. You mentioned that you have a WA6-SE gen 1. This is the same amp I have. You may want to send your amp in to Woo to be looked at, much in the same way a older car needs to be looked at. Woo will do a totally top to bottom detailed service and inspection. Checking all capacitors are within spec and making sure all sockets are tight and all wires are as they should be. They will also check all transformers and make sure windings are as they need to be...and more.

It's probably a good thing to consider. And when you get your amp back it will be sounding better than ever. I actually did the same thing this past summer when I bought my used WA6-SE gen 1.


----------



## haasaaroni

RobertSM said:


> So my two thoughts on your issue are this.
> 
> 1. If you bought these tubes from Woo Audio, dope them a email and explain what's been going on. It's not uncommon for new NOS tubes to crack when there are used for the first time. Usually this passes as the tube burns in.
> 
> ...


Thaks Robert. Those are my thoughts too. I'm in touch with Woo Audio now and they are being very responsive and helpful. I'll see if I can send it in, but I don't have the original box to ship it in. Hopefully there's some kind of workaround.


----------



## RobertSM

haasaaroni said:


> Thaks Robert. Those are my thoughts too. I'm in touch with Woo Audio now and they are being very responsive and helpful. I'll see if I can send it in, but I don't have the original box to ship it in. Hopefully there's some kind of workaround.




Pay the nominal fee to have them ship you an empty factory box. Then you can pack your amp up and send it out back to them. They custom design shipping boxes for their amps so this is the safest option for getting you amp back to them.


----------



## Astral Abyss

I think you are both overthinking this.  It simply sounds like a bad tube, probably from shipping.  I wouldn't go sending the amp in just because a tube you've never used before is shorting out.  It's also shorting out at the exact time I would expect it to... during heater warm up.  If none of your other tubes exhibit this problem, you're fine.  Just send the tubes back for a replacement set.


----------



## RobertSM

Astral Abyss said:


> I think you are both overthinking this.  It simply sounds like a bad tube, probably from shipping.  I wouldn't go sending the amp in just because a tube you've never used before is shorting out.  It's also shorting out at the exact time I would expect it to... during heater warm up.  If none of your other tubes exhibit this problem, you're fine.  Just send the tubes back for a replacement set.



Maybe you're right. That said sending a piece of gear back to the factory(that was bought used) for service is a good idea and worth my money in my book.


----------



## haasaaroni

Astral Abyss said:


> I think you are both overthinking this.  It simply sounds like a bad tube, probably from shipping.  I wouldn't go sending the amp in just because a tube you've never used before is shorting out.  It's also shorting out at the exact time I would expect it to... during heater warm up.  If none of your other tubes exhibit this problem, you're fine.  Just send the tubes back for a replacement set.


Yes! The voice of reason. I'll try getting a replacement set first, and if it doesn't resolve the issue I'll send the WA6 in for a check-up and oil change. It does sound like a good idea in any case.


----------



## guitargonaut

Found some Sylvania 13FD7 fat bottle tubes online and ordered a couple to compare to the GEs I bought last month.  They arrived today and look exactly like the GEs.  LOL!!!

As an aside - I ordered a couple more GEs from another seller and received one GE and one Philco.  Does anyone have a fat bottle Philco they'd like to sell?


----------



## Astral Abyss

guitargonaut said:


> Found some Sylvania 13FD7 fat bottle tubes online and ordered a couple to compare to the GEs I bought last month.  They arrived today and look exactly like the GEs.  LOL!!!
> 
> As an aside - I ordered a couple more GEs from another seller and received one GE and one Philco.  Does anyone have a fat bottle Philco they'd like to sell?


The Philco is likely a GE also.


----------



## cebuboy

guitargonaut said:


> Found some Sylvania 13FD7 fat bottle tubes online and ordered a couple to compare to the GEs I bought last month.  They arrived today and look exactly like the GEs.  LOL!!!
> 
> As an aside - I ordered a couple more GEs from another seller and received one GE and one Philco.  Does anyone have a fat bottle Philco they'd like to sell?



I think they are made by Sylvania, GE tubes have those dots etched on the glass from what I know. Do they look like these?


----------



## guitargonaut (Nov 21, 2020)

Astral Abyss said:


> The Philco is likely a GE also.



The bottle is a different shape and there's a silver wing on the side of one of the triodes.  The getter is on top instead of the side.  Looked all over the internet for a picture but the best I could find was on Reverb.  The bottle shape is the same.  Unfortunately, the picture doesn't show the wing or the different structures on the top mica.


----------



## guitargonaut (Nov 21, 2020)

cebuboy said:


> I think they are made by Sylvania, GE tubes have those dots etched on the glass from what I know. Do they look like these?



The GEs and the Sylvanias I have look just like the tube on the left.


----------



## guitargonaut (Nov 21, 2020)

Here's a couple of pictures of the Philco tube.


----------



## 471724

I thought I would mention that for my WA6 SE 1st gen I've experimented with several varieties of 6FD7, in particular looking for differences in sound between the side getter clear top Sylvanias and the top silvered getter Syvanias, GEs, Philcos, etc. I haven't found any significant sonic differences, despite some claims that the side getter Sylvanias are better. The biggest differences have been with some tubes, otherwise measuring very good, sounding inferior apparently due to being somewhat microphonic. This is despite there being little or no ambient sound actually vibrating the tubes. Evidently self-generated micro-vibration is occurring in the tubes just due to their electrical operation.


----------



## guitargonaut

Mmmm...


----------



## 471724

Off topic, but does anyone know of somebody who has a service where they will shorten and reterminate the amplifier end of an existing long headphone cable? I have a 15 ft. HE1000V2 cable that now needs to be shortened to 5 ft.


----------



## RobertSM

quadels said:


> Off topic, but does anyone know of somebody who has a service where they will shorten and reterminate the amplifier end of an existing long headphone cable? I have a 15 ft. HE1000V2 cable that now needs to be shortened to 5 ft.




Check your PM


----------



## Flisker

Hello,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but it's hard to find comparison between WA6 and WA6-SE.

Reviews on WA6 I found, mostly say that WA6 sounds more neutral, more solidstate like. Is this the case with WA6-SE too ?

I'm asking since I'm looking for something that sounds similar to WA2 (OTL), warm, but can drive Clears and maybe Empyreans someday in future, without the impedance mismatch problem that I'm getting on WA2.

Thanks


----------



## MrBasseyPants

Flisker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but it's hard to find comparison between WA6 and WA6-SE.
> 
> ...



I have a WA2, WA6SE, and a THX 789. I would describe the WA2 as soupy warm (or at least getting there), the WA6SE as clean but with character, and the THX 789 as too clean. I don't know if that helps...but if you like the WA2 the WA6SE is a different animal to my ears. Perhaps look at the WA22?

    jc


----------



## Flisker (Dec 1, 2020)

MrBasseyPants said:


> I have a WA2, WA6SE, and a THX 789. I would describe the WA2 as soupy warm (or at least getting there), the WA6SE as clean but with character, and the THX 789 as too clean. I don't know if that helps...but if you like the WA2 the WA6SE is a different animal to my ears. Perhaps look at the WA22?
> 
> jc



That is certainly helpful information, thank you.

So I guess my only option is Feliks Elise. Since reviews say that this one is "syrupy/tube" sounding and they did some magic to make even lower impedance headphones work as far as I know. Even asked them and got reply from Feliks saying that it will work very well with Focal Clear and decently with Empyrean, but he would suggest  getting Euphoria for Empyrean. Probably because Euphoria is said to be less warm and has more power.

I was thinking about WA22, but I also read that it's more neutral compared to WA2 and the then the price is very high and what about getting amazing tubes for it... that will prolly lead to some insane numbers that I can't afford. It's already pretty nuts with the WA2 where 5889's are going for like 400$ incl. shipping.

Or I will stay with my current heretical setup, just listening to Clears straight from WA2 and using EQ to tone down the bass boost. *Still sounds very, very nice.*

I also have SP200 as solid state, but I just can't listen to it, after spending years with WA2, it sounds harsh and unnatural to my ears. Would expect THX 789 to sound similar.

Reviews talk about how amazing all these solid states are and how well those measure, but I don't know, it just sounds bright and subjectively distorted compared to life presentation or good tubes.


----------



## MrBasseyPants

Flisker said:


> That is certainly helpful information, thank you.
> 
> So I guess my only option is Feliks Elise. Since reviews say that this one is "syrupy/tube" sounding and they did some magic to make even lower impedance headphones work as far as I know. Even asked them and got reply from Feliks saying that it will work very well with Focal Clear and decently with Empyrean, but he would suggest  getting Euphoria for Empyrean. Probably because Euphoria is said to be less warm and has more power.
> 
> ...



With that being said, the WA6SE sounds VERY good to me....it has just the right mix of tubey and clean.....and it'll drive near everything (The THX00 worked much better for me on the 789 as my only real exception). However, the Felixs or DNA may give you a more beefed up WA2 sound if that is what you want. Sadly, I spend most of the time listening via my 789 since I am on conference calls a lot ...but I have tubes when I need them!

    jc


----------



## Flisker (Dec 1, 2020)

MrBasseyPants said:


> With that being said, the WA6SE sounds VERY good to me....it has just the right mix of tubey and clean.....and it'll drive near everything (The THX00 worked much better for me on the 789 as my only real exception). However, the Felixs or DNA may give you a more beefed up WA2 sound if that is what you want. Sadly, I spend most of the time listening via my 789 since I am on conference calls a lot ...but I have tubes when I need them!
> 
> jc



I should probably give it a try. Will be on lookout for some nice deals in EU.

With the Elise I'm just little worried that it won't have enough power for Clears. I like to listen bit louder sometimes and it's often mentioned that Elise doesn't have much power. Can't even compare it to WA2 since they just state 200mw when it comes to power, but they don't say at what impedance. Is at 32ohm, is it at 300ohm ?

I guess I wouldn't have to worry about power with WA6-SE.


----------



## haasaaroni

RobertSM said:


> Maybe you're right. That said sending a piece of gear back to the factory(that was bought used) for service is a good idea and worth my money in my book.


Well, issue resolved! I sent Woo Audio my serial number, and it turns out the amp is a very early version and not compatable with 6FD7 tubes! I found an owners manual that said the 6FD7 tubes are only comptatable with amps shipped after 2010, so I guess I have a pretty old unit. I think I'll either try those Toshiba 6DE7's you were talking about or a pair of 6EW7's they have in stock, as they're getting harder and harder to get nowadays. Thanks again for the suggestions y'all!


----------



## vlach (Dec 1, 2020)

Flisker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but it's hard to find comparison between WA6 and WA6-SE.
> 
> ...



I come from the opposite direction; i have the WA6 and have been trying to decide between the WA6-SE and WA2 for my next amp. The WA6 is surprisingly good and versatile thanks to the impedance switch. The 'high' setting comes in handy sometimes, especially with low impedance (and lean sounding) headphones thanks to the added mid bass - think Grado.
I've been very happy with the WA6 driving HD800 & T1, to the point that i started wondering how much better the WA6-SE or WA2 would be. After a lot of research i finally settled on the WA2 since i am using mostly high impedance headphones (the HD800 & T1) and also because i wanted to try the OTL flavor.
So what are the SQ differences between the WA6 & WA2? Well, it's not as dramatic as many make it. They are both on the warm side (compared to my Bryston BHA-1 at least) but not overly so. Also, i would not describe the WA2 as slow, sirupy, gooey, etc. What the WA2 does better is a thicker and broader midrange, silky smooth and completely grain-free. I am thrilled with my decision and not looking back.
I can't comment on the WA6-SE.


----------



## Wid

Just got it yesterday. Running stock tubes for now.


----------



## guitargonaut

Wid said:


> Just got it yesterday. Running stock tubes for now.



Get a pair of Sylvania "fat bottle" 13FD7s from Jim at Vacuum Tubes Inc. and find a nice NOS 5AR4/GZ34 for some sweet auditory deliciousness...


----------



## Wid

guitargonaut said:


> Get a pair of Sylvania "fat bottle" 13FD7s from Jim at Vacuum Tubes Inc. and find a nice NOS 5AR4/GZ34 for some sweet auditory deliciousness...



I looked for those Sylvania tubes on that site but couldn't find them. I did find these though, are they the same?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-13DE7...code-Vacuum-Tubes-TV-7D-test-100/393000084129


----------



## guitargonaut

Wid said:


> I looked for those Sylvania tubes on that site but couldn't find them. I did find these though, are they the same?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-13DE7...code-Vacuum-Tubes-TV-7D-test-100/393000084129



No sir.  Good tubes, but these (click here) are better. (my opinion)   In the comments section at the end of the order - be sure to tell them you'd like the fat bottle Sylvanias.  They still had 8 in stock last week.  Good people, quick service.  You may have to search around a bit for a good NOS 5AR4/GZ34.  I play guitar and had a couple laying around from a previous amp.  Mine is a Philips/Sylvania 5AR4 - the consensus tends toward an English made Mullard/Brimar GZ34.  I haven't heard the English version but the Philips/Sylvania made a huge difference as far as soundstage and refinement with my Beyer T90s.  I had a NOS 5V4GA and 5U4GB along with the 5U3C that came with the WA6 to compare it to.  First time I ever heard a rectifier tube make that much of a difference in tone.  Generally, with guitar amps, they affect the feel more than anything else.  Of course, your mileage may vary - LOL!!!


----------



## RobertSM (Dec 5, 2020)

guitargonaut said:


> No sir.  Good tubes, but these (click here) are better. (my opinion)   In the comments section at the end of the order - be sure to tell them you'd like the fat bottle Sylvanias.  They still had 8 in stock last week.  Good people, quick service.  You may have to search around a bit for a good NOS 5AR4/GZ34.  I play guitar and had a couple laying around from a previous amp.  Mine is a Philips/Sylvania 5AR4 - the consensus tends toward an English made Mullard/Brimar GZ34.  I haven't heard the English version but the Philips/Sylvania made a huge difference as far as soundstage and refinement with my Beyer T90s.  I had a NOS 5V4GA and 5U4GB along with the 5U3C that came with the WA6 to compare it to.  First time I ever heard a rectifier tube make that much of a difference in tone.  Generally, with guitar amps, they affect the feel more than anything else.  Of course, your mileage may vary - LOL!!!




I agree. I think the rectifier in the WA6-SE makes a big difference. You can really get different sound profiles and tones by experimenting with different rectifier types. I've had alot of fun learning about what works and what my preferences are.


----------



## Wid

guitargonaut said:


> No sir.  Good tubes, but these (click here) are better. (my opinion)   In the comments section at the end of the order - be sure to tell them you'd like the fat bottle Sylvanias.  They still had 8 in stock last week.  Good people, quick service.  You may have to search around a bit for a good NOS 5AR4/GZ34.  I play guitar and had a couple laying around from a previous amp.  Mine is a Philips/Sylvania 5AR4 - the consensus tends toward an English made Mullard/Brimar GZ34.  I haven't heard the English version but the Philips/Sylvania made a huge difference as far as soundstage and refinement with my Beyer T90s.  I had a NOS 5V4GA and 5U4GB along with the 5U3C that came with the WA6 to compare it to.  First time I ever heard a rectifier tube make that much of a difference in tone.  Generally, with guitar amps, they affect the feel more than anything else.  Of course, your mileage may vary - LOL!!!




Ok, I did as you instructed.


----------



## guitargonaut

Wid said:


> Ok, I did as you instructed.


Tubes ever arrive?  What do you think?


----------



## Wid

I ordered that day and has since been in transit. Shipping right now is a major pita.


----------



## guitargonaut

Wid said:


> I ordered that day and has since been in transit. Shipping right now is a major pita.


Can't argue there - I've had a package stuck in Indianapolis since Wednesday of last week.


----------



## Wid

I got the tubes in today. Here’s a pic of what I got.


----------



## Wid

Well that didn’t go well, a nice arch on the left channel, heard it through the headphones. Quick shut down and replaced tubes with stock. Left channel is ok but I can’t trust the tube.


----------



## haasaaroni

Wid said:


> Well that didn’t go well, a nice arch on the left channel, heard it through the headphones. Quick shut down and replaced tubes with stock. Left channel is ok but I can’t trust the tube.


Bummer, they looked great! Welcome to the world of tube rolling with the WA6 I guess


----------



## Wid

haasaaroni said:


> Bummer, they looked great! Welcome to the world of tube rolling with the WA6 I guess



I suppose its bound to happen.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Wid said:


> I suppose its bound to happen.


Ugh, sorry to hear that.  I still loved the pics.


----------



## Wid

Astral Abyss said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear that.  I still loved the pics.



Thank you. The seller is sending a replacement so... The few minutes I did experience sounded pretty good.


----------



## Wid

At least no damage to the amp or headphones, Grado PS1000e. That I’m thankful of.


----------



## guitargonaut (Dec 18, 2020)

Wid said:


> Well that didn’t go well, a nice arch on the left channel, heard it through the headphones. Quick shut down and replaced tubes with stock. Left channel is ok but I can’t trust the tube.


Well now - doesn't that just suck?  Give them a call - they'll probably send you a replacement.

Edit:

Just read the thread - looks like they're taking good care of you.  Good people...


----------



## Wid

guitargonaut said:


> Well now - doesn't that just suck?  Give them a call - they'll probably send you a replacement.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just read the thread - looks like they're taking good care of you.  Good people...



I did and got another on the way.


----------



## Zachik

Wid said:


> At least no damage to the amp or headphones, Grado PS1000e. That I’m thankful of.


A suggestion for future tube rolling:
For the first 10 minutes or so, after putting new tubes in your amp - use sacrificial headphones. Usually, arc and other tube issues manifest in the first 10 minutes of power-up. Worst case you blow a driver in your sacrificial headphones, and not in your good / expensive headphones!!
In my case, I am using a $20 Sennheiser HD201 as my sacrificial headphones. Been serving me for 3-4 years now


----------



## Wid

Zachik said:


> A suggestion for future tube rolling:
> For the first 10 minutes or so, after putting new tubes in your amp - use sacrificial headphones. Usually, arc and other tube issues manifest in the first 10 minutes of power-up. Worst case you blow a driver in your sacrificial headphones, and not in your good / expensive headphones!!
> In my case, I am using a $20 Sennheiser HD201 as my sacrificial headphones. Been serving me for 3-4 years now



Very good idea.


----------



## haasaaroni

You guys weren't kidding about the Brimar 5Z4GY! Just had mine delivered from the UK after about a month wait. Thanks @RobertSM for the impressions and @quadels for the tip to look for one from Langrex. Deep bass, slightly closer soundstage, a little rolled highs, but such an engaging, cohesive sound. Really, really enjoyable and pretty much exactly what I was looking for. Definitely different from the Mullard CV593, which sounds similar, but has a tighter bass while maybe not being quite as "euphonic" to me.

By the way, I'm actually really liking the Preferred Series 274B from the guys over at thetubestore.com. I haven't spent the money on a Sophia Princess yet, but I imagine this isn't far behind, and as a readily-available (out of stock atm) new production tube, a heck of a lot cheaper. I find myself using it when I want a little more extension on both ends, a more expansive soundstage and better intrument separation. Midrange tone isn't as good as it is on these old British tubes, but still very good.

Now to sit back and wait for my almond wood Aeolus to ship, so I can really get the most from these tubes


----------



## RobertSM

haasaaroni said:


> You guys weren't kidding about the Brimar 5Z4GY! Just had mine delivered from the UK after about a month wait. Thanks @RobertSM for the impressions and @quadels for the tip to look for one from Langrex. Deep bass, slightly closer soundstage, a little rolled highs, but such an engaging, cohesive sound. Really, really enjoyable and pretty much exactly what I was looking for. Definitely different from the Mullard CV593, which sounds similar, but has a tighter bass while maybe not being quite as "euphonic" to me.
> 
> By the way, I'm actually really liking the Preferred Series 274B from the guys over at thetubestore.com. I haven't spent the money on a Sophia Princess yet, but I imagine this isn't far behind, and as a readily-available (out of stock atm) new production tube, a heck of a lot cheaper. I find myself using it when I want a little more extension on both ends, a more expansive soundstage and better intrument separation. Midrange tone isn't as good as it is on these old British tubes, but still very good.
> 
> Now to sit back and wait for my almond wood Aeolus to ship, so I can really get the most from these tubes




You'll be in for a treat. ZMF headphones and the Woo Audio WA6-SE are like peanut butter & jelly. A match made in heaven.

I run a ZMF Verite and I honestly I'm totally happy and satisfied.

Let us know when your Aeolus arrive. Maybe also add a picture. As you know the beauty of ZMF headphones is that every pair is unique and individual.


----------



## haasaaroni

That's good to know. I was afraid the ZMF tube magic happens mostly with OTL amps, but seeing ZMF's own tranformer-coupled tube amp, I got the feeling the WA6-SE would pair well.

Will definitely post a pic when I get the Aeolus. As far as I know, they're the only Aeolus to be made with this particular wood, so I can't wait to show them off!


----------



## RobertSM (Dec 19, 2020)

Don't forget the WA6-SE isn't your typical SET transformer coupled amp.

It has a huge often overlooked feature that is more similar with OTL amps.

No coupling capacitor in the signal path - direct coupling between input and output tube stages.

So you get pure tubes in a similar way to the way you get pure tubes in an OTL amp. This to me is ideal. Its like it has the best features of a transformer coupled amp and the pure signal of the tubes from the OTL amp. To me this is ideal! And frankly I think because of the feature, this amp is highly underrated.

It's design isn't that of an OTL amp. That's a different animal. But it's also not your cookie cutter SET amp. It's a SET amp that has a different design that overcomes one of the limitations of the traditional design. Thus, it allows the tubes to shine and be the star of the show.


----------



## haasaaroni

RobertSM said:


> Don't forget the WA6-SE isn't your typical SET transformation coupled amp.
> 
> It has a huge often overlooked feature that is more similar with OTL amps.
> 
> ...


Ohh that's something I didn't even realize! Good to know that's a key difference between this and other SET amps.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi, has anybody paired wa6 (SE) with Meze Empyrean and can share impressions? This may be nice setup. 
Is wa6 really very different to Feliks Euforia? I have also read wa6 (se) is darker and more tubey to wa22 (which i owned) and that is the direction i am looking for.


----------



## zeroeight

Apologies, but I did not get much luck with a search of this thread.  Has anyone had any experience with the Hifima Aryas and the Woo Audio WA6 SE?  I had been listening to Hifiman HE500 but that was a few years ago and looking for a new pair of headphones.  The Arya sounded great with a solid state amp, but not sure how they would pair with a tube amp like the Woo.


----------



## Wid

Got my replacement tube. Really good CS 

Played it long enough to make sure it worked.


----------



## nerone

bpiotrow13 said:


> Hi, has anybody paired wa6 (SE) with Meze Empyrean and can share impressions? This may be nice setup.
> Is wa6 really very different to Feliks Euforia? I have also read wa6 (se) is darker and more tubey to wa22 (which i owned) and that is the direction i am looking for.


I can't say anything about their sound, but Feliks audio headphone amps are all OTL, so they only work well with reasonably high impedance headphones. Doesn't mean they won't work with low impedance ones, but the sound will suffer a bit, specially in the low end. 
They recommend about 80-100ohms minimum.


----------



## bpiotrow13

nerone said:


> I can't say anything about their sound, but Feliks audio headphone amps are all OTL, so they only work well with reasonably high impedance headphones. Doesn't mean they won't work with low impedance ones, but the sound will suffer a bit, specially in the low end.
> They recommend about 80-100ohms minimum.


This is generally true, but this particular setup (Empyrians and Euforia) is recommended by both Meze and Feliks. Also by Headfonia in their Meze Empyrean review. Not sure how it works but  seems a good match. 
Still would be nice if someone can share experience with Empyreans/wa6 combo or wa6/Feliks comparison.


----------



## guitargonaut

Wid said:


> Got my replacement tube. Really good CS
> 
> Played it long enough to make sure it worked.


Pardon my ignorance, but what is CS?


----------



## Wid

guitargonaut said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is CS?



Customer Service


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Jan 1, 2021)

davehg said:


> If you read this thread -all 225 pages - and conclude that tube changes won’t make a difference without actually trying to see if they do, I don’t think you’ll get what you are looking for with this amp.
> 
> I owned the 6SE, and now own the WA22 and WA5. Every single tube changed the sound except for the 8080 tubes in the WA22. Some were slight, but noticeable, others were massive differences - like changing the sonic character using tone controls. I’ve owned over a dozen tube amps in the last ten years, exotic ones like AirTight and VAC and some standard CJ and ARC amps among others. Woo amps seem to be the most impacted by tube changes.
> 
> ...



Replying to the old post, but seems it captured what is very interesting to me. I have owned WA22 with LCD 3f, and was not really happy with that combo. The sound was, surprisingly, sometimes a bit harsh. I was using WA22 mostly in non - balanced mode, as I have heard the post 2015 versions of WA22 are fine with non - balanced mode (i.e balanced does not make a difference).

I have sold both WA22 and lcd 3f and bought Meze Empyrean. It seems they are potentially a good match with Woo. I am considering buying WA6 SE (have just sent a WTB post), but would be grateful if someone could very briefly compare WA 6 SE/WA 22/ WA5. Having searched the forum I understand that:

1) WA6  is better than WA22 in single mode, but worse than WA22 in balanced;
2) WA6  is a bit warmer than WA 22 (although I have also seen opposite views);
3) WA6  sounds more or less the same as WA5 in terms of tonality (subject to the fact that WA5 is superior in terms of quality).

Would it be a fair summary? I would like to try Meze with WA 6 SE first.


----------



## bpiotrow13

One more question, does it make sense yo buy Woo Wa6 SE pre 2010 ( i have an opportunity)? I understand it does not have upgraded power supply and the following tubes can not be used: 6DR7, 6CY7 and 6FD7. Is it signigicantly worse than post 2010?


----------



## haasaaroni

bpiotrow13 said:


> One more question, does it make sense yo buy Woo Wa6 SE pre 2010 ( i have an opportunity)? I understand it does not have upgraded power supply and the following tubes can not be used: 6DR7, 6CY7 and 6FD7. Is it signigicantly worse than post 2010?


I own one, and the only drag is not being able to use 6FD7 tubes, which I hear from many on this forum and elsewhere are the best sounding variants (while raising the gain and possibly the noise floor). I'm pretty happy with my 6DE7's on my unit though! In some cases, limiting possibilities can be a good thing. You don't have to mess with too many options


----------



## bpiotrow13

haasaaroni said:


> I own one, and the only drag is not being able to use 6FD7 tubes, which I hear from many on this forum and elsewhere are the best sounding variants (while raising the gain and possibly the noise floor). I'm pretty happy with my 6DE7's on my unit though! In some cases, limiting possibilities can be a good thing. You don't have to mess with too many options


Thanks very much for Your response. Having also read the thread it seems lack of 6FD7 is the only pain. It is said 6ed7s have the biggest soundstage...

I have also heard some pre2008 versions have problems with Sophia Princess. Is that true?

What do You mean by noise floor? Is wa6se not quiet?


----------



## haasaaroni (Jan 5, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks very much for Your response. Having also read the thread it seems lack of 6FD7 is the only pain. It is said 6ed7s have the biggest soundstage...
> 
> I have also heard some pre2008 versions have problems with Sophia Princess. Is that true?
> 
> What do You mean by noise floor? Is wa6se not quiet?


I did not know that about the Sophia! I don’t have one so I can’t tell if mine has that issue. I’m pretty happy with the rectifiers I have, though, so I don’t see myself getting one.

As for noise floor, I think I’ve heard people say that with more sensitive headphones, the extra gain with the 6FD7’s can cause some noise. Don’t know if anyone on this thread has seen that, but it’s something I remember coming across while reading.

The amp has always been dead quiet for me.


----------



## bpiotrow13

haasaaroni said:


> I did not know that about the Sophia! I don’t have one so I can’t tell if mine has that issue. I’m pretty happy with the rectifiers I have, though, so I don’t see myself getting one.
> 
> As for noise floor, I think I’ve heard people say that with more sensitive headphones, the extra gain with the 6FD7’s can cause some noise. Don’t know if anyone on this thread has seen that, but it’s something I remember coming across while reading.
> 
> The amp has always been dead quiet for me.


Thanks. It seems the only question is that is 6fd7 a real advantage over 6ed7/ 6ew7.. i have only read 6fd7 has more punchy bass and wider soundstage.


----------



## haasaaroni

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks. It seems the only question is that is 6fd7 a real advantage over 6ed7/ 6ew7.. i have only read 6fd7 has more punchy bass and wider soundstage.


What's funny is that I did actually try a couple of pairs of 6FD7's before I knew the amp couldn't take them. It would make these really loud cracking noises, but they were intermittent, so I was able to do some brief listening. From what I remember, what you're saying is correct. Bigger stage and more impactful bass. From what I can tell, 6EW7's have that large soundstage but seem to lack the impact and body, and the 6DE7's are more impactful but without the wider soundstage.

I've been able to get the sound I want rolling the rectifiers though, especially the Brimar 5R4GY. It's not ideal, knowin g the 6FD7's exist, but absolutely good enough for me.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Jan 6, 2021)

haasaaroni said:


> What's funny is that I did actually try a couple of pairs of 6FD7's before I knew the amp couldn't take them. It would make these really loud cracking noises, but they were intermittent, so I was able to do some brief listening. From what I remember, what you're saying is correct. Bigger stage and more impactful bass. From what I can tell, 6EW7's have that large soundstage but seem to lack the impact and body, and the 6DE7's are more impactful but without the wider soundstage.
> 
> I've been able to get the sound I want rolling the rectifiers though, especially the Brimar 5R4GY. It's not ideal, knowin g the 6FD7's exist, but absolutely good enough for me.



Thanks, this is what i wanted to find out It seems 6EF7 is something i am looking for my Meze. I will look for wa6se 2010-2017 than Rectifier tube must be Sophia Princess, no matter how it sounds (no bad i think), it looks awesome.

I used to have wa22 and it had very good dynamics while being silky but played a bit too much into the face. I did not also liked it with my previous HP.


----------



## nightsky971

I just received my WA6-SE. This is my first tube amp and I'm excited to get started. I have a couple of questions I haven't been able to find the answer to:

1. When I turn it on, the light blinks for a few seconds before it seems to kick on. Is this normal operation, and if so, what is the purpose for the delay?
2. Once on, I can hear a faint buzz/hum from the power supply side. Is this normal?

I appreciate any thoughts and look forward to jumping into this.


----------



## Wid

nightsky971 said:


> I just received my WA6-SE. This is my first tube amp and I'm excited to get started. I have a couple of questions I haven't been able to find the answer to:
> 
> 1. When I turn it on, the light blinks for a few seconds before it seems to kick on. Is this normal operation, and if so, what is the purpose for the delay?
> 2. Once on, I can hear a faint buzz/hum from the power supply side. Is this normal?
> ...


Mine doesn’t do that nor is there any buzzing sounds.


----------



## RobertSM (Jan 7, 2021)

nightsky971 said:


> I just received my WA6-SE. This is my first tube amp and I'm excited to get started. I have a couple of questions I haven't been able to find the answer to:
> 
> 1. When I turn it on, the light blinks for a few seconds before it seems to kick on. Is this normal operation, and if so, what is the purpose for the delay?
> 2. Once on, I can hear a faint buzz/hum from the power supply side. Is this normal?
> ...




Well, I guess my first question is, is your WA6-SE gen 1 or gen 2?

1. WA6-SE does have a delayed soft-start protection circuit. I'm not absolutely sure but I think this protection is for voltage spikes and to protect headphones from high current that could damage the headphone drivers. It's a way of slowly warming everything up. Preparing the amp for work so to speak.

2. In terms of noise from the power supply side of the chassis. It's absolutely okay and not unusual to hear a bit of noise from that transformer. That's what the rectifier is doing. Taking the AC from the wall and converting it into DC current. The DC is of course what we all need to drive our headphones. This is totally normal.

I'm not totally sure of the blinking light. My WA6-SE gen 1 doesn't do this. That said, I have a very early model so I don't know if some of the newer Gen 1's or Gen 2's have this feature.

Maybe someone else can clarify?


----------



## 312elements

nightsky971 said:


> I just received my WA6-SE. This is my first tube amp and I'm excited to get started. I have a couple of questions I haven't been able to find the answer to:
> 
> 1. When I turn it on, the light blinks for a few seconds before it seems to kick on. Is this normal operation, and if so, what is the purpose for the delay?
> 2. Once on, I can hear a faint buzz/hum from the power supply side. Is this normal?
> ...



I believe the flashing light is normal and it's just part of the start up sequence. I don't get a buzz with mine either. I'd email Mike and get his take. It's a wonderful amp.


----------



## nightsky971

Thanks everyone. This is the gen 2.


----------



## elira

nightsky971 said:


> I just received my WA6-SE. This is my first tube amp and I'm excited to get started. I have a couple of questions I haven't been able to find the answer to:
> 
> 1. When I turn it on, the light blinks for a few seconds before it seems to kick on. Is this normal operation, and if so, what is the purpose for the delay?
> 2. Once on, I can hear a faint buzz/hum from the power supply side. Is this normal?
> ...


1. is the normal startup procedure, for the initial warm up of the tubes.

2. Depends how loud it’s, most transformers buzz, if it’s a little bit it’s normal, if it’s a lot it could be dirty power or it’s not properly attached.


----------



## bpiotrow13

RobertSM said:


> I'm not totally sure of the blinking light. My WA6-SE gen 1 doesn't do this. That said, I have a very early model so don't know if some of the newer Gen 1's or Gen 2's have this feature.



I do not have wa6 but used to have wa22, which i guess is similar with this respect. Flashing light stabilises when the amp is ready to be used and is normal. It is so designed to protect HP.


----------



## 312elements

bpiotrow13 said:


> Replying to the old post, but seems it captured what is very interesting to me. I have owned WA22 with LCD 3f, and was not really happy with that combo. The sound was, surprisingly, sometimes a bit harsh. I was using WA22 mostly in non - balanced mode, as I have heard the post 2015 versions of WA22 are fine with non - balanced mode (i.e balanced does not make a difference).
> 
> I have sold both WA22 and lcd 3f and bought Meze Empyrean. It seems they are potentially a good match with Woo. I am considering buying WA6 SE (have just sent a WTB post), but would be grateful if someone could very briefly compare WA 6 SE/WA 22/ WA5. Having searched the forum I understand that:
> 
> ...



I have a wa6se and the wa22. I think they sound remarkably similar and would say that the wa6se probably has a little more headroom. I prefer the wa22 for two reasons. First, I use it as a preamp for my 2 channel setup and it's amazing for that. Second is that I greatly prefer that rather than having to change outputs for the headphones, I can twist the dial. I've been playing around with the preamp tubes lately and that's had a pretty remarkable effect on sound stage. They both use the same rectifier tube, so swapping tubes between them has been nice.


----------



## bpiotrow13

312elements said:


> I have a wa6se and the wa22. I think they sound remarkably similar and would say that the wa6se probably has a little more headroom. I prefer the wa22 for two reasons. First, I use it as a preamp for my 2 channel setup and it's amazing for that. Second is that I greatly prefer that rather than having to change outputs for the headphones, I can twist the dial. I've been playing around with the preamp tubes lately and that's had a pretty remarkable effect on sound stage. They both use the same rectifier tube, so swapping tubes between them has been nice.


Very interesting, i have heard very different views. Do You use it balanced?

I sold wa22 as i did not want to have balanced system and wa22 played a bit into face and did not fit to the HP i owned at that time. Otherwise it was very nice, dynamic and smooth. 

I am looking now for wa6se. The particular one i am lookong at is pre 2010 so no 6ef7 can be used. Only 6ed7 and 6ew7. Can someone tell this is the real difference or something i can live with?


----------



## VandyMan (Jan 7, 2021)

Deleted. Others already answered the question.


----------



## 312elements

bpiotrow13 said:


> Very interesting, i have heard very different views. Do You use it balanced?
> 
> I sold wa22 as i did not want to have balanced system and wa22 played a bit into face and did not fit to the HP i owned at that time. Otherwise it was very nice, dynamic and smooth.
> 
> I am looking now for wa6se. The particular one i am lookong at is pre 2010 so no 6ef7 can be used. Only 6ed7 and 6ew7. Can someone tell this is the real difference or something i can live with?



I use the wa6se single ended and the wa22 balanced. I have them in different places so I rarely do direct side by side comparisons. I really can’t imagine someone liking one and disliking the other unless it just didn’t have enough juice to power their headphones. For reference I use them with 6xx, Arya, and Elegia. I enjoy them all with both amps.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Jan 7, 2021)

312elements said:


> I use the wa6se single ended and the wa22 balanced. I have them in different places so I rarely do direct side by side comparisons. I really can’t imagine someone liking one and disliking the other unless it just didn’t have enough juice to power their headphones. For reference I use them with 6xx, Arya, and Elegia. I enjoy them all with both amps.


Thanks, seems the dfferences are not big. Since i do not want balanced source the choice is obvious. There is only the question if 6ef7 makes really a difference in case of buying pre 2010 version. I do not have any experience here. Probably it makes sense to look for post 2010 version.


----------



## 312elements

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks, seems the dfferences are not big. Since i do not want balanced source the choice is obvious. There is only the question if 6ef7 makes really a difference in case of buying pre 2010 version. I do not have any experience here. Probably it makes sense to look for post 2010 version.



I know a lot of people get in the weeds on tube rolling. I’m not suggesting it’s not fun or even important, but I would assume you could find a tube complement for the newest model that you could enjoy.


----------



## Barnstormer13

I don’t know if there’s any meaningful difference in sound between the Gen 1 and Gen 2. Might be a little easier to lay your hands on the gain/ driver tubes for Gen 1, but it certainly isn’t hard for Gen 2. My personal experience is that rolling the rectifier tube makes a pretty big difference (no idea why). Both generations use the same rectifier tubes I believe so your options are wide open there. The gain /driver tubes appear to be pretty consistent within model numbers, irrespective of brand or year. My personal favorite gain / drivers being the 13DR tubes for Gen 2.


----------



## haasaaroni

He's referring to the two different versions of Gen 1, one which is pre-2010 and the other is from 2010-2017. The main difference is that some of the driver tubes that are compatable on the newer Gen 1 aren't compatable on the older one.

I'll just say that I got my amp (Gen 1, pre-2010) back from the shop last night, and with a pair of NOS 6EW7's and a Brimar 5Z4GY, I am in pure audio bliss! I'm pretty sure it's really all I'll ever need. Not really wondering about the 6FD7's at all.

I say that if you're gonna be kicking yourself the whole time asking what 6FD7's would sound like, hold off until you find one. But if you can put it out of your mind and just enjoy everything this amp has to offer, go with the pre-2010 version. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## BobG55 (Jan 7, 2021)

nightsky971 said:


> Thanks everyone. This is the gen 2.


My WA6 SE Gen 2‘s blue led light also blinks before the amp turns on.  I believe RobertSM. explained the reason for this correctly.  I haven’t experienced any buzzing sound coming from mine.  As suggested to you before, it’s a good idea to contact Mike about it.  Good luck, hope it’s just a glitch.


----------



## davehg (Jan 8, 2021)

nightsky971 said:


> I just received my WA6-SE. This is my first tube amp and I'm excited to get started. I have a couple of questions I haven't been able to find the answer to:
> 
> 1. When I turn it on, the light blinks for a few seconds before it seems to kick on. Is this normal operation, and if so, what is the purpose for the delay?
> 2. Once on, I can hear a faint buzz/hum from the power supply side. Is this normal?
> ...



I recall my 6SE blinked too, and IIRC it signals from the rectifier that the output tubes are coming up to power, as is common on many tube amps. I wouldn’t worry. But I would look at upgrading the stock 5 U4G rectifier tube to either a Brimar (these used to be cheaper, maybe see Langrex tube store), RCA 5U4G (see tube depot) or if your feeling flush, a Sophia 274b. I was surprised that changes to this tube would be so audible but they were. Here is a longer thread about other potential substitutes that might work. I have the Brimar and Sophia and like both but the Sophia is prettier.

Probably need to describe the hum a bit - is it heard from the headphones or  standing near the amp? On my WA5 there is a small screw pot that you adjust to eliminate the hum but I don’t recall the same on my previously owned WA6SE. Transformer hum is not uncommon but it usually is a sign related to either a tube or poor AC grounding. By chance do you have a dimmer switch on the same AC circuit feeding your amp? Those are known to cause hum too.


----------



## bpiotrow13

haasaaroni said:


> He's referring to the two different versions of Gen 1, one which is pre-2010 and the other is from 2010-2017. The main difference is that some of the driver tubes that are compatable on the newer Gen 1 aren't compatable on the older one.
> 
> I'll just say that I got my amp (Gen 1, pre-2010) back from the shop last night, and with a pair of NOS 6EW7's and a Brimar 5Z4GY, I am in pure audio bliss! I'm pretty sure it's really all I'll ever need. Not really wondering about the 6FD7's at all.
> 
> I say that if you're gonna be kicking yourself the whole time asking what 6FD7's would sound like, hold off until you find one. But if you can put it out of your mind and just enjoy everything this amp has to offer, go with the pre-2010 version. You really can't go wrong.



This is correct, thanks a lot. Gen 1 pre 2010 is a bit different to Gen 1 post 2010. Gen 2 is 2017 - now. Hard decission


----------



## haasaaroni

@RobertSM You were absolutely right about the Toshiba 6DE7s from Woo Audio! Very high price, but they easily beat all of my other 6DE7's I've found on ebay. I even prefer them over the 6EW7's from Woo Audio. You really can hear the quality. Either than or it's some really, _really_ good placebo.


----------



## RobertSM

haasaaroni said:


> @RobertSM You were absolutely right about the Toshiba 6DE7s from Woo Audio! Very high price, but they easily beat all of my other 6DE7's I've found on ebay. I even prefer them over the 6EW7's from Woo Audio. You really can hear the quality. Either than or it's some really, _really_ good placebo.



Glad you love them. I can't take too much credit. The Toshiba 6DE7's from Woo were a suggestion from Mike Liang at Woo Audio. I've learned to trust his opinion and he was absolutely right. When you get some time take a look at the construction of the Toshiba 6DE7's. To my eye they look to be on another level to any other 6DE7 that I've seen. Really a fantastic tube!


----------



## haasaaroni

RobertSM said:


> Glad you love them. I can't take too much credit. The Toshiba 6DE7's from Woo were a suggestion from Mike Liang at Woo Audio. I've learned to trust his opinion and he was absolutely right. When you get some time take a look at the construction of the Toshiba 6DE7's. To my eye they look to be on another level to any other 6DE7 that I've seen. Really a fantastic tube!


I wouldn't be surprised if they were. And yeah, Mike's the man!


----------



## Astral Abyss

My WA6-SE hums more or less depending on the rectifier.  Even with a him it doesn't transfer to the headphones.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Wid

Been doing some tube rolling. Latest is the Mullard GZ37 with some fat bottle Sylvania’s.


----------



## 471724

I know it's generally a bad idea to run a transformer tube amp without a speaker or headphone load, but I would think it OK to briefly do so with a WA6SE in changing headphones or headphone cables (as long as volume is set to zero). Any comments?


----------



## Wid

quadels said:


> I know it's generally a bad idea to run a transformer tube amp without a speaker or headphone load, but I would think it OK to briefly do so with a WA6SE in changing headphones or headphone cables (as long as volume is set to zero). Any comments?



I do it on my WA6 and the WA3.


----------



## guitargonaut

Fat bottle tubes make the rockin' world go 'round...


----------



## haasaaroni

quadels said:


> I know it's generally a bad idea to run a transformer tube amp without a speaker or headphone load, but I would think it OK to briefly do so with a WA6SE in changing headphones or headphone cables (as long as volume is set to zero). Any comments?


This is something I did not know! What’s the danger?


----------



## guitargonaut

quadels said:


> I know it's generally a bad idea to run a transformer tube amp without a speaker or headphone load, but I would think it OK to briefly do so with a WA6SE in changing headphones or headphone cables (as long as volume is set to zero). Any comments?



The owners manual says as much...


----------



## guitargonaut

haasaaroni said:


> This is something I did not know! What’s the danger?



Risk of high voltage reflecting back across transformer and power tubes leading to arcing and failure.


----------



## 471724

guitargonaut said:


> Risk of high voltage reflecting back across transformer and power tubes leading to arcing and failure.



Thanks. Most specifically, if the volume control is set to zero there is no signal at the first stage tube input. Wouldn't it be all right to operate the amp without a headphone load for a few minutes?


----------



## moemoney

quadels said:


> I know it's generally a bad idea to run a transformer tube amp without a speaker or headphone load, but I would think it OK to briefly do so with a WA6SE in changing headphones or headphone cables (as long as volume is set to zero). Any comments?


I have the WA5LE and you can do it with that amp. But with the WA5 you must turn it off Or have it in low gain.


----------



## Odin412

quadels said:


> I know it's generally a bad idea to run a transformer tube amp without a speaker or headphone load, but I would think it OK to briefly do so with a WA6SE in changing headphones or headphone cables (as long as volume is set to zero). Any comments?



I've always heard/thought that it was OK to leave a transformer-coupled amp (like the WA6)  with no load, but you shouldn't leave an OTL (output-transformer-less) amp (like the WA3) running with no load. I have a WA6 and a WA3 and for both amps I turn the volume all the way down before unplugging and plugging in headphones. I also leave the volume all the way down when the amp is on with no headphone connected. No issues so far with either amp.


----------



## haasaaroni

Odin412 said:


> I've always heard/thought that it was OK to leave a transformer-coupled amp (like the WA6)  with no load, but you shouldn't leave an OTL (output-transformer-less) amp (like the WA3) running with no load. I have a WA6 and a WA3 and for both amps I turn the volume all the way down before unplugging and plugging in headphones. I also leave the volume all the way down when the amp is on with no headphone connected. No issues so far with either amp.


So I've actually been haing some problems with my WA6-SE recently, and I just emailed Mike at Woo Audio with this question. He just responded that it's important that _any_ tube amplifier have a load when powered on, that otherwise it might cause damage to the amp. He didn't mention anything about transformer-coupled vs OTL. I think I'm just gonna play it safe from now on.

On the other hand I used to have a DarkVoice that I left on without headphones plugged in...and I definitely had a couple problems with it! Glad to finally know why!!


----------



## housekrl

haasaaroni said:


> So I've actually been haing some problems with my WA6-SE recently, and I just emailed Mike at Woo Audio with this question. He just responded that it's important that _any_ tube amplifier have a load when powered on, that otherwise it might cause damage to the amp. He didn't mention anything about transformer-coupled vs OTL. I think I'm just gonna play it safe from now on.
> 
> On the other hand I used to have a DarkVoice that I left on without headphones plugged in...and I definitely had a couple problems with it! Glad to finally know why!!



That's nice to know. I've regularly let my WA6 warm up for 10 to 20 minutes before listening.


----------



## guitargonaut

quadels said:


> Thanks. Most specifically, if the volume control is set to zero there is no signal at the first stage tube input. Wouldn't it be all right to operate the amp without a headphone load for a few minutes?



Theoretically yes, but as a guitar amp tech once told me, you never know what's going on outside of our auditory range.  A small oscillation can become a big problem very fast under those circumstances and we'd never even know it.


----------



## bpiotrow13

haasaaroni said:


> He's referring to the two different versions of Gen 1, one which is pre-2010 and the other is from 2010-2017. The main difference is that some of the driver tubes that are compatable on the newer Gen 1 aren't compatable on the older one.
> 
> I'll just say that I got my amp (Gen 1, pre-2010) back from the shop last night, and with a pair of NOS 6EW7's and a Brimar 5Z4GY, I am in pure audio bliss! I'm pretty sure it's really all I'll ever need. Not really wondering about the 6FD7's at all.
> 
> I say that if you're gonna be kicking yourself the whole time asking what 6FD7's would sound like, hold off until you find one. But if you can put it out of your mind and just enjoy everything this amp has to offer, go with the pre-2010 version. You really can't go wrong.



I am joining to the club with Wa6se 1st gen i have bough with Westinghouse 6FD7, Sylvania 6EW7 and Sophia. Delivery seems slow nowadays and i do not have it yet, but hope it will be delivered within a couple of days. Will also look for a nice pair of 6de7.

i can not wait to listen to it with Empyreans. Hope it will be dynamic enough for meze


----------



## haasaaroni

WA6-SE, Indian Almond Aeolus, and "My Sweet Lord." Ok guys, I think I'm all set!


----------



## Wid

Picked up some spares. Really liking these Sylvanias.


----------



## Barnstormer13

haasaaroni said:


> WA6-SE, Indian Almond Aeolus, and "My Sweet Lord." Ok guys, I think I'm all set!



I’m a big fan of ZMFs and the WA-6SE. Yup, you’re all set.


----------



## synfinatic

Was hoping someone here might be able to help me as I'm waiting to hear back from Woo.

Looking at the manual for the WA6 & WA6 SE v1 it says that some of the tubes, like the 6SN7 "For WA6 Only.  A 8-pin to 9-pin adapter is needed."   Does that mean that the 6SN7 is not compatible with the WA6 SE?


----------



## haasaaroni

synfinatic said:


> Was hoping someone here might be able to help me as I'm waiting to hear back from Woo.
> 
> Looking at the manual for the WA6 & WA6 SE v1 it says that some of the tubes, like the 6SN7 "For WA6 Only.  A 8-pin to 9-pin adapter is needed."   Does that mean that the 6SN7 is not compatible with the WA6 SE?


I think it’s more that they are compatable, but not at all recommended. At least that’s what I remember Mike saying. I have a feeling they significantly lower the output power of the amp.


----------



## synfinatic

Mostly for @Barnstormer13, but open to anyone:

I see in your sig you have the BF2, WA6-SE & Lyr3 with some ZMF and Focal headphones.  I also have a BF2 and have been looking at the Lyr3 or WA6 SE to go with my Atticus (on order) and Elegia and Elex (as well as LCD-2C).  From what I can gather, the Lyr3 should have a smaller sound stage and less variance due to tube rolling vs the WA6, but was curious what other differences you've noticed?   I listen to about 50/50 hard rock/metal and jazz/classical.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 2, 2021)

synfinatic said:


> Mostly for @Barnstormer13, but open to anyone:
> 
> I see in your sig you have the BF2, WA6-SE & Lyr3 with some ZMF and Focal headphones.  I also have a BF2 and have been looking at the Lyr3 or WA6 SE to go with my Atticus (on order) and Elegia and Elex (as well as LCD-2C).  From what I can gather, the Lyr3 should have a smaller sound stage and less variance due to tube rolling vs the WA6, but was curious what other differences you've noticed?   I listen to about 50/50 hard rock/metal and jazz/classical.



For the ZMFs and the Elex (I gave away my Elex about a month ago) the Woo is awesome. For the Clear, not so much. The Clear’s lower impedance (50 ohm) makes the bass kind of loose. I think the Elegia also has a lowish impedance too so I would check that.

Re comparison to the Lyr 3: The Lyr 3 is more flexible with it’s SS output stage so it works great with ZMFs, Focals, or pretty much any headphone. The Woo works best when pushing against a high-ish impedance. Low impedance planars work, but you lose a lot of bass I think because the transformer isn’t so good at delivering lots of current at low frequencies. Your LCD-2C should be fine at 72 ohms though.

The biggest advantages of the Woo are a more euphonic sound, more air and enhanced imaging- The woo gives the sense you’re sitting farther away from the stage, but it sounds more real. The factory rectifier blows greasy chunks. It’s pretty much a must do to replace it if you want the Woo to really shine. The driver tubes make a difference as well, but not as much as the Rectifier (dunno why).


----------



## synfinatic

Thanks, that's exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for.  Was hoping that the WA6-SE had enough to properly drive my lower impedance headphones which seem far more common now.  Even the latest Focal Celestee (like my Elegia) is down in the 30's so even lower than your Clear.   I know the Lyr3 will drive everything I have properly, but was hoping for decent-ish sound stage & imaging- which obviously my closed backs are going to struggle with, but need something closed for the WAF.

For the price, maybe I should just get the Lyr3 and a cheaper OTL amp for the Atticus.  Probably not the DarkVoice (although tempting since it's $200 on Drop right now) but maybe I could build a Crack+SB.   Or just bite the bullet and go big and get both like you did.  WA6-SE would definitely look a lot more at home next to the BF2 & Lyr3 than the DV or Crack would and we all know that's the important part.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks definitely matter 



The WA6 has plenty of power, it’s more about what happens with the damping factor and what happens to the output voltage with changing impedance, which you may like. Also, there are tube amps with lower output impedance than the WA6-SE, though they aren’t cheap. DNA starlet comes to mind.

Also, it’s not that the Lyr does a bad job with soundstage and imaging. It’s quite good. Just not as good as the Woo.


----------



## haasaaroni

Barnstormer13 said:


> Looks definitely matter
> 
> The WA6 has plenty of power, it’s more about what happens with the damping factor and what happens to the output voltage with changing impedance, which you may like. Also, there are tube amps with lower output impedance than the WA6-SE, though they aren’t cheap. DNA starlet comes to mind.
> 
> Also, it’s not that the Lyr does a bad job with soundstage and imaging. It’s quite good. Just not as good as the Woo.


What a setup!! I'm about to go a similar route, and while my WA6-SE is getting checked out by Woo Audio, I'm picking up a Valhalla 2 to see how it compares. Got mostly 300-ohm headphones anyway, and I live so close to the Schiitr, so why not!


----------



## Barnstormer13

haasaaroni said:


> What a setup!! I'm about to go a similar route, and while my WA6-SE is getting checked out by Woo Audio, I'm picking up a Valhalla 2 to see how it compares. Got mostly 300-ohm headphones anyway, and I live so close to the Schiitr, so why not!



Thought about doing that myself, but read a bunch of reviews comparing the Valhalla to the Lyr and couldn’t see the point, especially with the Woo being my other tube amp. Still, it’s so inexpensive that I’m tempted.


----------



## haasaaroni

Barnstormer13 said:


> Thought about doing that myself, but read a bunch of reviews comparing the Valhalla to the Lyr and couldn’t see the point, especially with the Woo being my other tube amp. Still, it’s so inexpensive that I’m tempted.


I get that. I also owned the Lyr 3 briefly and wasn't a huge fan of it with my HD6XX or Ananda, but I also didn't have the Bifrost 2 or Aeolus to use with it. Right now I'm just curious to see if what people say about the OTL and ZMF magic is true, while I count the days until I can see the WA6-SE again...

I'll post impressions when I get ahold of it if anyone is curious!


----------



## Barnstormer13

haasaaroni said:


> .....wasn't a huge fan of it with my HD6XX.....



Ditto. The Lyr plays them, but they sound like decent $200 headphones. Much better with the Woo- Sounds like decent $400-$800 headphones.


----------



## davehg

I fired up the WA5 tonight and listened to an old friend -my older HD650. Used the AKG XLR input which isn’t power limited. Whoever says the HD650 is dark and lacks dynamics hasn’t heard them on full power. Granted, it’s no Focal Clear, but it sure sounds full and rich on the WA5, if not a tad bass shy.


----------



## Wid

Darn it, broke the guide pin on my Mullard GZ37. Luckily it still works but this was an nos tube.


----------



## gefski

Wid said:


> Darn it, broke the guide pin on my Mullard GZ37. Luckily it still works but this was an nos tube.


I’ve had that happen with a couple of tubes through the years. Fortunately, it’s just for insertion. I ended up putting a dot of white electrical tape on the ceramic to mark for future insertion.


----------



## Wid

Did some tube swapping with a friend.


----------



## haasaaroni

haasaaroni said:


> I get that. I also owned the Lyr 3 briefly and wasn't a huge fan of it with my HD6XX or Ananda, but I also didn't have the Bifrost 2 or Aeolus to use with it. Right now I'm just curious to see if what people say about the OTL and ZMF magic is true, while I count the days until I can see the WA6-SE again...
> 
> I'll post impressions when I get ahold of it if anyone is curious!


Holy schiit y'all! I got the Valhalla 2 a few hours ago (still in full-on honeymoon period), and with the Aeolus and Bifrost 2 it's making me seriously question the WA6-SE. Everything, bass in particular, hits way harder, with much more weight. Hard to be sure without the WA6-SE on hand, but so far it's a match made in heaven. Makes the HD600 sound like a pair of narrower, well-tuned pair of Focals. HD650's not as much. I might sell the WA6 as soon as I get it back. The magic of OTL's with ZMF cans is hard to describe.

To be clear, the Valhalla 2 isn't even in the same league as the WA6-SE in technicalities. It doesn't sound like it stages as well, the imaging is _nowhere_ near as good, and it does have that Schiit glare/graininess in the upper midrange that can be intrusive, while the WA6 has that super smooth, yet detailed top end. But I don't care (yet...). I just get way more of that tube magic, despite it having a "dry" tube sound. Much better than the Lyr 3 too, which I was able to audition again with my Aeolus at the Schiitr. It sounded flat, dimensionless, and rolled off in comparison. That Jot 2 on the other hand...seriously tempting!

Now on to fantasizing about the OTL WA2...


----------



## jonathan c

haasaaroni said:


> Holy schiit y'all! I got the Valhalla 2 a few hours ago (still in full-on honeymoon period), and with the Aeolus and Bifrost 2 it's making me seriously question the WA6-SE. Everything, bass in particular, hits way harder, with much more weight. Hard to be sure without the WA6-SE on hand, but so far it's a match made in heaven. Makes the HD600 sound like a pair of narrower, well-tuned pair of Focals. HD650's not as much. I might sell the WA6 as soon as I get it back. The magic of OTL's with ZMF cans is hard to describe.
> 
> To be clear, the Valhalla 2 isn't even in the same league as the WA6-SE in technicalities. It doesn't sound like it stages as well, the imaging is _nowhere_ near as good, and it does have that Schiit glare/graininess in the upper midrange that can be intrusive, while the WA6 has that super smooth, yet detailed top end. But I don't care (yet...). I just get way more of that tube magic, despite it having a "dry" tube sound. Much better than the Lyr 3 too, which I was able to audition again with my Aeolus at the Schiitr. It sounded flat, dimensionless, and rolled off in comparison. That Jot 2 on the other hand...seriously tempting!
> 
> Now on to fantasizing about the OTL WA2...


In the listening chapel of @jonathan c was heard: “I now pronounce you headphone & amp”...


----------



## Wid

Listening to the WA6 tonight with a set of Grado RS1e playing The best of the Alman Brothers. Put in the RCA brown base 5R4GY with the Sylvanias.

Sounds pretty darn sweet.


----------



## jonathan c

Wid said:


> Listening to the WA6 tonight with a set of Grado RS1e playing The best of the Alman Brothers. Put in the RCA brown base 5R4GY with the Sylvanias.
> 
> Sounds pretty darn sweet.


It certainly looks the part: the black finish is 👌. Q:  Is the only substitute for a 13DE7 a 13DE7? I am contemplating the WA6-SE...


----------



## Wid

jonathan c said:


> It certainly looks the part: the black finish is 👌. Q:  Is the only substitute for a 13DE7 a 13DE7? I am contemplating the WA6-SE...



I also have a couple sets of 12SN7GT that can be used with an adapter.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wid said:


> Listening to the WA6 tonight with a set of Grado RS1e playing The best of the Alman Brothers. Put in the RCA brown base 5R4GY with the Sylvanias.
> 
> Sounds pretty darn sweet.



Looks pretty familiar. Sylvanias though I think they’re 13DR7s. RCA, but 5U4G


----------



## strider1007

jonathan c said:


> Q:  Is the only substitute for a 13DE7 a 13DE7? I am contemplating the WA6-SE...


If you download the manual from the their site, there is a substantial list of alternative tube-types..

Downloaded it myself when I ordered the WA6-SE yesterday. Woohoo...


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 6, 2021)

strider1007 said:


> If you download the manual from the their site, there is a substantial list of alternative tube-types..
> 
> Downloaded it myself when I ordered the WA6-SE yesterday. Woohoo...



Congrats on your purchase. Woo manuals are really well done. Very clear with the compatible valve table being the best feature.

If you haven’t already figured it out, you’ll probably want to replace the rectifier tube. Lots of good recommendations here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dub...mparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread.694525/

Rolling in different gain / power tubes makes a difference too, but the stock tubes sound pretty decent.  The stock rectifier holds the amp back IMHO.


----------



## Wid (Feb 6, 2021)

Barnstormer13 said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Woo manuals are really well done. Very clear with the compatible valve table being the best feature.
> 
> If you haven’t already figured it out, you’ll probably want to replace the rectifier tube. Lots of good recommendations here:
> 
> ...



Mine came with a flying C and isn’t  to bad at all.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Wid said:


> Mine came with a flying C and is to bad at all.



I’ll have go look and see what mine was. I do remember it sounded muffled compared to the Sophia Princess (which, while dynamic, sounded grainy). Eventually ended up with an old RCA that has the energy and slam of the Sophia without the graininess.  YMMV of course.


----------



## Wid

Barnstormer13 said:


> I’ll have go look and see what mine was. I do remember it sounded muffled compared to the Sophia Princess (which, while dynamic, sounded grainy). Eventually ended up with an old RCA that has the energy and slam of the Sophia without the graininess.  YMMV of course.



I like the vintage RCA too. I’m favoring the different Brimar and Mullard so far. Haven’t tried the Princess due to the fact so many great vintage ones are cheaper or right around the same price as a Chinese tube.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 6, 2021)

Wid said:


> I like the vintage RCA too. I’m favoring the different Brimar and Mullard so far. Haven’t tried the Princess due to the fact so many great vintage ones are cheaper or right around the same price as a Chinese tube.



i wouldn’t bother with the Princess. IME it does ok with really smooth headphones like the Auteur, but the moment you throw something fast at it, the graininess comes through clearly. Sure is pretty though:





Edit: The stock rectifier- it’s well made I think I’ll plug it in again and see if my opinion is different with my Verite C.





2nd Edit:
My previous impression hasn’t changed. The stock tube isn’t bad, but less air and muffled sounding compared to the RCA.


----------



## PierreA

I was also interested in trying out 6SN7 on my WA6-SE so I wrote to Woo Audio.

Response I received from Michael Liang at Woo :

" WA6-SE is not compatible with 6SN7 tubes. "


----------



## BobG55

Barnstormer13 said:


> i wouldn’t bother with the Princess. IME it does ok with really smooth headphones like the Auteur, but the moment you throw something fast at it, the graininess comes through clearly. Sure is pretty though:
> 
> 
> Edit: The stock rectifier- it’s well made I think I’ll plug it in again and see if my opinion is different with my Verite C.
> ...


 I also own the same RCA rectifier for my WA-6 SE 2nd gen. & I concur with your opinion.  Excellent rectifier at an affordable price.


----------



## davehg

haasaaroni said:


> Holy schiit y'all! I got the Valhalla 2 a few hours ago (still in full-on honeymoon period), and with the Aeolus and Bifrost 2 it's making me seriously question the WA6-SE. Everything, bass in particular, hits way harder, with much more weight. Makes the HD600 sound like a pair of narrower, well-tuned pair of Focals. HD650's not as much. I might sell the WA6 as soon as I get it back.
> 
> Now on to fantasizing about the OTL WA2...



You really should be eyeing the WA22. one of the best amps for the HD series I’ve heard - if you run balanced source and balanced cables.


----------



## PierreA

davehg said:


> BTW, like your music choices. I’ve loved the Blind Boys and regret I never got to see JJ Cale in concert when he was alive.



Had the pleasure of seeing JJ Cale once and it was a memorable concert.  The tone that he pulled from his guitar was quite something.


----------



## strider1007

Woohoo !


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 12, 2021)

Woohoo! with me me as well. It was with the shipper for more than 3 weeks. I even bought another amp as i thought it is gone..

Curious how it sounds.


----------



## strider1007

First impressions are very good, but they are first impressions.

Sent Michael over at Woo this picture as well. I was really impressed he recognized the Quad ERA-1... That kind of thing gets you customer loyalty !


----------



## bpiotrow13

strider1007 said:


> First impressions are very good, but they are first impressions.
> 
> Sent Michael over at Woo this picture as well. I was really impressed he recognized the Quad ERA-1... That kind of thing gets you customer loyalty !


Nice! I guess this is 2nd gen? I have bought 1st. I see You use chord. I prefer softer mhdt. Also mine ffirst impressions are very positive.


----------



## Spareribs

Good to see this old thread still alive and well. This Woo amp is a masterpiece. It should be in some kind of amp hall of fame.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 13, 2021)

Spareribs said:


> Good to see this old thread still alive and well. This Woo amp is a masterpiece. It should be in some kind of amp hall of fame.



just my opinion but I think it’s under rated.There isn’t much in the $1000-$1500 range that sounds as good and probably nothing better built.

It is a tube amp though and needs a high impedance efficient headphone to sound it’s best.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 13, 2021)

Barnstormer13 said:


> just my opinion but I think it’s under rated.There isn’t much in the $1000-$1500 range that sounds as good and probably nothing better built.
> 
> It is a tube amp though and needs a high impedance efficient headphone to sound it’s best.



Agree with built quality. It is not an OTL though and i think You can go with low impedance HPs as well. At least i am using Meze Empyreans (32 oms impedance) and my first impressions with wa6se are very good. Also my (i guess) ultimate amp for meze is a tube amp - Ayon ha 3. It is also not an OTL.

Would be interesting to know others experience with using low impedance HPs with wa6/wa6se.


----------



## guitargonaut (Feb 13, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Agree with built quality. It is not an OTL though and i think You can go with low impedance HPs as well. At least i am using Meze Empyreans (32 oms impedance) and my first impressions with wa6se are very good. Also my (i guess) ultimate amp for meze is a tube amp - Ayon ha 3. It is also not an OTL.
> 
> Would be interesting to know others experience with using low impedance HPs with wa6/wa6se.



Listening through a pair of Denon AH-D5000s (25 ohms) plugged into my WA6 as we speak.  Very nice combination.  The Denons tend to be a bit much as far as bass but when used at a lower volume their attributes really shine through - almost like a built in loudness circuit.  Not as revealing as my Beyer T90s but that is more a result of the headphones themselves.  Both headphones can be a bit strident with some amps but the WA6 has that great characteristic of taming those highs without losing detail.


----------



## strider1007

I am using the QUAD ERA-1, which is 20 Ohm, and it sounds great to me, after only one day.. 

I received the 'winged C' rectifier, and as I understand it (have not yet read the entire Dubstep thread) there is something to be gained. Next project it is...


----------



## Odin412

bpiotrow13 said:


> Agree with built quality. It is not an OTL though and i think You can go with low impedance HPs as well. At least i am using Meze Empyreans (32 oms impedance) and my first impressions with wa6se are very good. Also my (i guess) ultimate amp for meze is a tube amp - Ayon ha 3. It is also not an OTL.
> 
> Would be interesting to know others experience with using low impedance HPs with wa6/wa6se.



I've used my WA6 with several low-impedance headphones and it works well - you just have to switch the output to low impedance. Woo Audio used to make an OTL amp in the same form factor (the WA3), but sadly they have discontinued it.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 13, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Agree with built quality. It is not an OTL though and i think You can go with low impedance HPs as well. At least i am using Meze Empyreans (32 oms impedance) and my first impressions with wa6se are very good. Also my (i guess) ultimate amp for meze is a tube amp - Ayon ha 3. It is also not an OTL.
> 
> Would be interesting to know others experience with using low impedance HPs with wa6/wa6se.



Yup. Planars  work pretty good as long as the impedance isn’t super low. My Aeons aren’a good match- they’re 13 ohms and aren’t very efficient. In my experience the bass gets attenuated as the current demand goes up

lowish impedance dynamics can match up well, but it’s hit or miss depending on the impedance curve of the headphone. In my experience it usually means boosted, less damped bass thanks fo the driver’s natural resonance between 50 and 150 hz. My Clears have an impedance of 53 ohms at 1Khz. The impedance rises to 300 ohms at 70 hz which makes the bass quite woolly.

My Elex sounded great though.It’s impedance curve is flatter and higher (80 ohms@1khz)


----------



## bpiotrow13

guitargonaut said:


> Both headphones can be a bit strident with some amps but the WA6 has that great characteristic of taming those highs without losing detail.


This is also in line with my initial impression that wa6se is taming hights a bit, which i do like. Wa6se is not as "real"sounding amp as Ayon ha3, but is really good, especially given price difference. Funny that it is popular notion that wa6se is a bit solid state sounding, it is not my impression at all. I have listened to it shortly, but You do hear tubes in the sound. Can't wait the evening to listen more


----------



## strider1007

bpiotrow13 said:


> Wa6se is not as "real"sounding amp as Ayon ha3


Just curious.. What is a "real" sounding amp ?


----------



## Barnstormer13

bpiotrow13 said:


> Funny that it is popular notion that wa6se is a bit solid state sounding, it is not my impression at all. I have listened to it shortly, but You do hear tubes in the sound. Can't wait the evening to listen more



I’ve also read some opinions that the WA6-SE is slow (read- soft transients) as well, which isn’t my experience, at least not relative to other tube amps. It definitely has a tube amp personality but it’s not overdone.


----------



## Wid

bpiotrow13 said:


> Agree with built quality. It is not an OTL though and i think You can go with low impedance HPs as well. At least i am using Meze Empyreans (32 oms impedance) and my first impressions with wa6se are very good. Also my (i guess) ultimate amp for meze is a tube amp - Ayon ha 3. It is also not an OTL.
> 
> Would be interesting to know others experience with using low impedance HPs with wa6/wa6se.



It does quite well with my Grado’s at 32ohm and the Focal Elegia. It’s not an OTL amp so it plays quite well with all headphones. I have a WA3 that
I use for the Sennheiser 800’s and an old set of 600 ohm AKG 240’s.


----------



## jonathan c

Anyone with experience vis-a-vis Audeze LCD-X / Focal Clear paired with Woo WA6 (not SE)? I have & love the WA3 for high-Z headphones. [As an aside, I have found that the WA3 “scales up” greatly with the right power cord...(for me, the Morrow Audio MAP4).]


----------



## bpiotrow13

strider1007 said:


> Just curious.. What is a "real" sounding amp ?


Difficult to describe, but will try. I listen mainly to instrumental music and instruments are more apparent. They are less soft (in a sense that You do not have an impression that this is recording) but still smooth not harsh at all. It is closer to live. You can feel the impact of the instrument, almost or more like sitting near someone playing the instrument. Also the texture of sound is much more sophisticated. Just like in case of string instrument You hear that the string is actually vibrating. Maybe it is exaggerated but if You close Your eyes and reach out Your hand You would not be surprised that You can touch the instrument. Not sure if it is clear..


----------



## strider1007

bpiotrow13 said:


> Difficult to describe, but will try.


You did good.
Meze Empyrean, or Focal Utopia are a very far away goal. For now I am very happy with my Quad ERA-1. I have never heard them this good. I am going to experiment with some different tubes, but I am already saving up for my next splurge..
What's your set-up ? ( Or anyone's if you care to share )


----------



## bpiotrow13

strider1007 said:


> You did good.
> Meze Empyrean, or Focal Utopia are a very far away goal. For now I am very happy with my Quad ERA-1. I have never heard them this good. I am going to experiment with some different tubes, but I am already saving up for my next splurge..
> What's your set-up ? ( Or anyone's if you care to share )


I was actually describing Meze Empyrean with Ayon ha3  With wa6se Meze seemed to me more soft and less apparent (stillngood though) Hights are rolled off. I only had a short chance to listen to meze/wa6se yesterday. I am just about to continue. 

Meze are tricky. They may sound mediocrate but they upscale a lot with proper amp.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 13, 2021)

And here it is Shipping took more that 3 weeks, but finally i have it. As mentioned built quality is stunning


----------



## Wid

bpiotrow13 said:


> And here it is Shipping took more that 3 weeks, but finally i have it. As mentioned built quality is stunning


What tubes ya got there?


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 13, 2021)

Wid said:


> What tubes ya got there?


Westinghouse 6fd7 and Sophia Princess. Really nice sounding. I use it with Meze Empyrean and MHDT Orchid DAC, cables are Cardas Parsec. The sound is much more veiled than Ayon but still dynamic. With aggresive trumpets it i smooth like butter With Ayon ha3 it is like live concert but with wa6se it is like seating at the back of the pub with glass of whisky)


----------



## bpiotrow13

I also have Sylvanias which are supposed to be a bit warm, but have not tried yet. Not really need more warm sound. I am treble sensitive but this setup is rolled off at the hights already.


----------



## 471724 (Feb 13, 2021)

Has anyone compared the NOS Toshiba 6DE7s (especially as sold by Woo) with good 6FD7s like the Sylvania? I remember that back when I bought my WA6-SE in 2017, Woo Audio's WA6SE upgrade web page had the side-getter 6FD7 featured as a premium input/output tube, better than the 6DE7.


----------



## UMN

I just bought a Drop Hifiman HE 5xx which has 18 ohm impendence. The soundstage is unbelievable. My first generation WA6 has a Mullard cv593, and 6FD7 clear top Sylvania fat bottles.


----------



## UMN

I don't have Toshiba 6DE7's. Comparing 6FD7 clear top Sylvania fat bottles against Sylvania 6DE7's, I prefer the 6FD7 for jazz and the 6DE7 for classical.


----------



## bpiotrow13

UMN said:


> I don't have Toshiba 6DE7's. Comparing 6FD7 clear top Sylvania fat bottles against Sylvania 6DE7's, I prefer the 6FD7 for jazz and the 6DE7 for classical.


Interesting, can You explore a bit the difference (timbre, soundstage)?


----------



## UMN

I find that the 6de7 is more neutral which suits classical better. It has some bass but it’s in line with rest of the frequencies.
The 6fd7 has better bass and PRAT which works well with jazz.


----------



## Odin412

One of the things that I like about Woo amps is that you can roll tubes to change the sound. Here are my favorite rectifier tubes:
Mullard GZ37 
Philips 5U4GB 
Sovtek 5U4G 
Raytheon 5U4G 
Psvane WE274B Replica (new production)


----------



## Odin412

And my favorite driver tubes:
Philco 6DE7 
Sylvania 6DE7 
GE 6FD7 (fat bottle) 
Delco 6FD7 (fat bottle)

I haven't found any new-production driver tubes that work with the WA6.


----------



## housekrl

Odin412 said:


> And my favorite driver tubes:
> Philco 6DE7
> Sylvania 6DE7
> GE 6FD7 (fat bottle)
> ...


New production 6SN7 Tung Sol is quite good. Not sure why more people don't use the 6SN7 driver tubes.
Just today I received my Sylvania 6SN7WGT brown base 1952 tubes. They cost me $150, but well worth it. They sound absolutely amazing.
And actually you can buy a great sounding pair of 6SN7 for around $50. Just have to have the adapters. They are cheap on ebay from China. You don't have to buy from Woo.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Wid

I run my Grado’s on the WA6 and at 32 ohm it doses a fabulous job. I’m wondering how well the amp would do with a set of Dan Clark Aeon Open X?


----------



## jonathan c

I am a soon-to-be owner of a WA6 (1st generation / not SE) and am excited. I have the WA3 which is outstanding with the ZMF Auteur, Beyer DT1770 Pro, and Senn HD600 (mod). The WA6 will be ‘primarily’ used with the Audeze LCD-X, Focal Clear, Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM: the low-Z part of my hp ‘stable’. For these, and the high-Z hp, I have been happily using the Violectric V280 and the Liquid Platinum (capmod + external power supply). I am eager to see how a good all-tube transformer-coupled h/p/a does versus the V280 and the LP. I was more interested in the 1st gen WA6 due to the 6DE7 tube sockets. I will be using the 6SN7-> 6DE7 adapters from Woo Audio. The tube ammo will be: TS 6SN7, CBS/Hytron 5692, RCA 5692; RCA 5U4G. USPS don’t fail me now....


----------



## Odin412

housekrl said:


> New production 6SN7 Tung Sol is quite good. Not sure why more people don't use the 6SN7 driver tubes.
> Just today I received my Sylvania 6SN7WGT brown base 1952 tubes. They cost me $150, but well worth it. They sound absolutely amazing.
> And actually you can buy a great sounding pair of 6SN7 for around $50. Just have to have the adapters. They are cheap on ebay from China. You don't have to buy from Woo.
> Just my 2 cents



Interesting - for some reason I wasn't aware that you can use 6SN7s with an adapter. I need to check ebay on how to get a pair  and try for myself.


----------



## housekrl

Odin412 said:


> Interesting - for some reason I wasn't aware that you can use 6SN7s with an adapter. I need to check ebay on how to get a pair  and try for myself.


Remember, only with a 1st gen WA6 can you use 6SN7 tubes. If you have a 2nd gen then the equivalent is 12SN7. Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## jonathan c

Odin412 said:


> Interesting - for some reason I wasn't aware that you can use 6SN7s with an adapter. I need to check ebay on how to get a pair  and try for myself.


In fact, on the Woo Audio website in the “tubes” section are the adapters - including the 6SN7 to 6DE7. The are pricey at $40 each but they look well made and have Woo Audio on them. My thinking was that I will need only two and that I will make them last:  no hour-to-hour tube rolling...maybe week-to-week 😜. I wanted the 6SN7 field open to me so the 2nd gen with the 13DE7 sockets was of less interest. As for the rectifier tubes, I felt that the RCAs were a good start (even finish?). I will continue my rectifier research but I cannot envision myself paying, what, $500-$900 for a WE 422.


----------



## housekrl

jonathan c said:


> In fact, on the Woo Audio website in the “tubes” section are the adapters - including the 6SN7 to 6DE7. The are pricey at $40 each but they look well made and have Woo Audio on them. My thinking was that I will need only two and that I will make them last:  no hour-to-hour tube rolling...maybe week-to-week 😜. I wanted the 6SN7 field open to me so the 2nd gen with the 13DE7 sockets was of less interest. As for the rectifier tubes, I felt that the RCAs were a good start (even finish?). I will continue my rectifier research but I cannot envision myself paying, what, $500-$900 for a WE 422.


True, the Woo adapters are very nice looking and well built.
If you want a great sounding rectifier on the cheap, try the Brimar 5z4gy


----------



## jonathan c

The website section in Woo Audio is “accessories “, sorry about that!


----------



## jonathan c

housekrl said:


> True, the Woo adapters are very nice looking and well built.
> If you want a great sounding rectifier on the cheap, try the Brimar 5z4gy


Thank you for the suggestion. I use and love the Brimar CV2492 and CV4003 in the Woo WA3 and the LP 😀.


----------



## davehg

jonathan c said:


> I am a soon-to-be owner of a WA6 (1st generation / not SE) and am excited. I have the WA3 which is outstanding with the ZMF Auteur, Beyer DT1770 Pro, and Senn HD600 (mod). The WA6 will be ‘primarily’ used with the Audeze LCD-X, Focal Clear, Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM: the low-Z part of my hp ‘stable’. For these, and the high-Z hp, I have been happily using the Violectric V280 and the Liquid Platinum (capmod + external power supply). I am eager to see how a good all-tube transformer-coupled h/p/a does versus the V280 and the LP. I was more interested in the 1st gen WA6 due to the 6DE7 tube sockets. I will be using the 6SN7-> 6DE7 adapters from Woo Audio. The tube ammo will be: TS 6SN7, CBS/Hytron 5692, RCA 5692; RCA 5U4G. USPS don’t fail me now....



I started with a 6SE and worked my way up the Woo food chain. I think the LCD might benefit from some power, and would be curious how you think the WA6 fares against the Violectric


----------



## strider1007

jonathan c said:


> In fact, on the Woo Audio website in the “tubes” section are the adapters - including the 6SN7 to 6DE7.


They seem to have moved it to the accessories section..


----------



## Odin412 (Feb 17, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> In fact, on the Woo Audio website in the “tubes” section are the adapters - including the 6SN7 to 6DE7. The are pricey at $40 each but they look well made and have Woo Audio on them. My thinking was that I will need only two and that I will make them last:  no hour-to-hour tube rolling...maybe week-to-week 😜. I wanted the 6SN7 field open to me so the 2nd gen with the 13DE7 sockets was of less interest. As for the rectifier tubes, I felt that the RCAs were a good start (even finish?). I will continue my rectifier research but I cannot envision myself paying, what, $500-$900 for a WE 422.



I was hoping that the new Western Electric company would resume production of the 421A and maybe the 274B rectifier as well, but for now they seem focused on resuming production of the 300B. Probably a good business move, since the 300B is likely to sell at higher prices.


----------



## Odin412

housekrl said:


> Remember, only with a 1st gen WA6 can you use 6SN7 tubes. If you have a 2nd gen then the equivalent is 12SN7. Just wanted to point that out.



Thanks! My amp is a gen 1 so I will try the 6SN7s. I was a little worried that there are no new-production sources of 6DE7 tubes, but with the capability to use 6SN7 that problem has been resolved. There are several options for new-production rectifier tubes, so future tube availability is ensured.


----------



## UMN (Feb 17, 2021)

Odin412 said:


> And my favorite driver tubes:
> Philco 6DE7
> Sylvania 6DE7
> GE 6FD7 (fat bottle)
> ...


How would you compare the sound of the Philco 6de7 to the Sylvania 6de7? Thanks.


----------



## jonathan c

The Woo Audio 6SN7-> 6DE7 adapters arrived. Very high standard of build.


----------



## Odin412

UMN said:


> How would you compare the sound of the Philco 6de7 to the Sylvania 6de7? Thanks.



They sound very similar to me - I don't think I would be able to tell them apart in a side-by-side comparison. I have been told that the Philco 6DE7 tubes were actually manufactured by Sylvania, which makes sense based on what I hear. However, I'm very far from being an expert on tube history.


----------



## housekrl

jonathan c said:


> The Woo Audio 6SN7-> 6DE7 adapters arrived. Very high standard of build.


Mine have black rings. I like the crome rings better.


----------



## jonathan c

woo woo !  It’s an OTC versus OTL matchup at the @jonathan c audio square garden. One ringside seat only 🤓. The card features appearances by Auteur, DT1779, and HD600. Bonus rounds for Clear, Gjallarhorn, and LCD-X (on WA6 only).


----------



## housekrl

As much as I like the Teac HA501, the WA6 with the Brimar and the 6SN7's blows the Teac out of the water.


----------



## jonathan c

housekrl said:


> As much as I like the Teac HA501, the WA6 with the Brimar and the 6SN7's blows the Teac out of the water.


I think many h/p/a find themselves in the crosshairs of the periscope of the WA6...


----------



## bpiotrow13

jonathan c said:


> woo woo !  It’s an OTC versus OTL matchup at the @jonathan c audio square garden. One ringside seat only 🤓. The card features appearances by Auteur, DT1779, and HD600. Bonus rounds for Clear, Gjallarhorn, and LCD-X (on WA6 only).


This looks nice. Could You explore a bit on the differences soundwise between WA6/Wa3?


----------



## UMN

Odin412 said:


> They sound very similar to me - I don't think I would be able to tell them apart in a side-by-side comparison. I have been told that the Philco 6DE7 tubes were actually manufactured by Sylvania, which makes sense based on what I hear. However, I'm very far from being an expert on tube history.


Thanks for the answer!
I wonder how the Sylvania/Philco 6DE7 compares sonically to the Toshiba 6DE7.


----------



## jonathan c

bpiotrow13 said:


> This looks nice. Could You explore a bit on the differences soundwise between WA6/Wa3?


I will do that. I first wanted to see how the WA6 fared on the low-Z hp that I own especially vis-a-vis the LP (with capacitor mod + external power supply) and the Violectric V280. Simply stated, I have never heard the Clear, Gjallarhorn, and LCD-X sound better. In all the “audiophile” metrics and in the gestalt, the WA6


----------



## jonathan c

outperformed. Last night’s listening session extended a good while...🥱. I will post on WA3 / WA6 soon.


----------



## jonathan c

Now for my WA3 / WA6 comparison. First, I only used my high-Z hp for this point / counterpoint with the WA6 impedance switch set to “high”. The hp were Beyerdynamic DT1770 pro, Sennheiser HD600 (mod), ZMF Auteur. The hp cabling was silver or palladium/silver. Music chosen was jazz (on Blue Note and Impulse! labels) which I knew very well - only a few tracks were used. First, the WA3 and WA6 were very close in sound. Each was / both were outstanding with the hp used. Delicacy, detail, energy, force were present in spades. Ambience and vocals were rendered with thrilling realism. Frequency balance was just right and the soundstage was filled with real “space” between instruments and singers. Overall, I felt that for the hp used the WA3 had a _touch_ more “there-ness” than the WA6. I felt that the bass extension was _slightly _deeper in the WA6 than in the WA3. Was this the result of OTL versus OTC? Perhaps. What about the tubes? In the WA3 were TungSol 5998 and Amperex PQ 7316s; for the WA6, Electron Tube 274b and TungSol 6SN7s. These may have contributed to the small differences I noted between the WA3 and WA6. In any event, no cause for insomnia.


----------



## bpiotrow13

@jonathan c Very interesting, thanks. What about timbre and separation? I would have thought WA3 should have more coloured sound but separation is for WA6? Is that the case?

As for "more in there" this is one of the things I am looking for in the tubes


----------



## jonathan c

bpiotrow13 said:


> @jonathan c Very interesting, thanks. What about timbre and separation? I would have thought WA3 should have more coloured sound but separation is for WA6? Is that the case?
> 
> As for "more in there" this is one of the things I am looking for in the tubes


For both the WA3 and WA6, the rendition of timbre was highly accurate. As for separation, both excelled in delineating instruments alone and en masse - following individual musical threads was easy and did not require detail being “force-fed”. I certainly did not think that either the WA3 or WA6 was coloured. I still believe that the small differences between the two h/p/a were a function of the different tubes in each: e.g., the WA6 having a rectifier tube, the WA3 not having one at all; 6SN7 in the WA6, 7316 in WA3.


----------



## bpiotrow13

jonathan c said:


> For both the WA3 and WA6, the rendition of timbre was highly accurate. As for separation, both excelled in delineating instruments alone and en masse - following individual musical threads was easy and did not require detail being “force-fed”. I certainly did not think that either the WA3 or WA6 was coloured. I still believe that the small differences between the two h/p/a were a function of the different tubes in each: e.g., the WA6 having a rectifier tube, the WA3 not having one at all; 6SN7 in the WA6, 7316 in WA3.


Thanks, the most interesting thing is how output transforemer affects the sound. I would say OTL design (wa3 for example) does not affect the beauty of tube sound, where in case of such output transformer amps like wa6 this is not pure tube sound. OTL has obviously some weaknesses, such as not being able to drive low impedance HP's.

As i understand Your impressions Wa3 is very close to Wa6, which is interesting.


----------



## jonathan c

For the WA6. This was actually manufactured by RCA (Radio Corporation of America). 5U4G rectifier tube.


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> For the WA6. This was actually manufactured by RCA (Radio Corporation of America). 5U4G rectifier tube.



I’ve recently put this one in. It’s a 5AR4 Recommended by Brent Jesse. As I understand it, it’s labeled RCA but made by Matsushita under license by Mullard. Don’t know if that means anything at all, but it is an excellent sounding rectifier for the WA6-SE (and probably the 6 too).

The driver tubes are Philco 13DE7s which I’ve found to pair well with the Matsushita.


----------



## bpiotrow13

Barnstormer13 said:


> I’ve recently put this one in. It’s a 5AR4 Recommended by Brent Jesse. As I understand it, it’s labeled RCA but made by Matsushita under license by Mullard. Don’t know if that means anything at all, but it is an excellent sounding rectifier for the WA6-SE (and probably the 6 too).
> 
> The driver tubes are Philco 13DE7s which I’ve found to pair well with the Matsushita.


It is surprising in 21st century people are still using 50+ years old tubes, but they look so nice and sound awesome


----------



## strider1007

bpiotrow13 said:


> It is surprising in 21st century people are still using 50+ years old tubes, but they look so nice and sound awesome


Just received a Chatham 5R4WGA, production date 04 / 1956.. Sounds not bad at all..


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 27, 2021)

strider1007 said:


> Just received a Chatham 5R4WGA, production date 04 / 1956.. Sounds not bad at all..


Cool what will we do when Nos tubes are no longer available or too expensive... 

In any case, i love such beautiful pictures as the one published by  @Barnstormer13


----------



## Wid

Recently pick up for the WA6!


----------



## Barnstormer13

bpiotrow13 said:


> Cool what will we do when Nos tubes are no longer available or too expensive...
> 
> In any case, i love such beautiful pictures as the one published by  @Barnstormer13


Took the picture with my smartphone. The cameras have become shockingly good in these things. Not on par with a dedicated camera and good lens on a tripod, but closer than I would have ever imagined.


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Feb 27, 2021)

Barnstormer13 said:


> Took the picture with my smartphone. The cameras have become shockingly good in these things. Not on par with a dedicated camera and good lens on a tripod, but closer than I would have ever imagined.


True, the key is to capture the lightening light. It is pure magic. The best tube with this respect i have seen in person is Sophia Princess. Unfortunately my new amp with 45 type tubes is lightning very gently, You are only able to see the light in the tubes when it is completly dark.


----------



## strider1007

You mean this one ?


----------



## bpiotrow13

strider1007 said:


> You mean this one ?


Correct, it should be just a bit more dark for the photo. Mesh tubes are IMO visually the best tubes I guess this is one of the reasons so many people like Sophia, apart from the sound


----------



## bpiotrow13

Not sure if i posted it, probably not the best photo, but i am not an expert:


----------



## jonathan c

bpiotrow13 said:


> Not sure if i posted it, probably not the best photo, but i am not an expert:


Good photographs!


----------



## bpiotrow13

jonathan c said:


> Good photographs!


Thanks, I needed to let it go and it is on its way back to US to the new owner from this forum.


----------



## strider1007

bpiotrow13 said:


> Thanks, I needed to let it go and it is on its way back to US to the new owner from this forum.


Oh man, what happened ?  I'm enjoying mine more and more..


----------



## bpiotrow13

strider1007 said:


> Oh man, what happened ?  I'm enjoying mine more and more..



Thanks, nothing drastic fortunately. I have too many HP"s amps and needed to finance my new acquisition being Ayon Ha3. WA6SE is a superb amp, however Ayon is at WA5 level and the choice was obvious. Nethertheless I will miss Woo, its built quality is brilliant. It also sounds wonderful. I always wanted to own it and I am happy that I had it for some time. Hope the new owner will like it as well and share his experiences.


----------



## Noodlz

Hey I just got this amp and it’s fantastic! my only small issue is the very slight hum you can hear both from headphones and the power unit itself. It’s very subtle but it’s there, wondering if it’s normal and if it’s possible to eliminate the nose floor / hum.

the unit with rectifier has a very slight hum while it’s on(you can hear it even without headphones plugged in)  not sure if it’s normal, been a long time since I’ve had a pure tube amp like this. With the massdrop cavalli tube hybrid I don’t get a unit hum.

with dynamic headphones(senn HD 650 with stock cables, there’s a tiiiiny hum on low, more Noticeable hum on high(acceptable noise floor that you forget when the music plays).

 With planars (He5xx and aeon flow closed) totally clean with no hum in high or low gain.

ive tried isolating the unit so it’s the only thing connected to the outlet via a Morrow audio map1 power cable, to an emotiva cmc2, then to another map1 cable, connected to my ifi nano connected to an iPad. the hum Is still there

also tried changing rectifiers & tubes, same result, pretty sure its not the tubes and may Be the transformer / rectifier unit (the hum on headphones and power unit sounds like the same tone / frequency)

any insights would be great! thanks!


----------



## RobertSM

Noodlz said:


> Hey I just got this amp and it’s fantastic! my only small issue is the very slight hum you can hear both from headphones and the power unit itself. It’s very subtle but it’s there, wondering if it’s normal and if it’s possible to eliminate the nose floor / hum.
> 
> the unit with rectifier has a very slight hum while it’s on(you can hear it even without headphones plugged in)  not sure if it’s normal, been a long time since I’ve had a pure tube amp like this. With the massdrop cavalli tube hybrid I don’t get a unit hum.
> 
> ...



Hi! And congratulations on your new amp.

Is this amp a new purchase from Woo Audio? If so then I'd suggest getting ahold of Mike at Woo. He's proven to be extremely helpful in all of my dealings with him about various Woo amps I've owned over the years.

I think you've done some good and basic level trouble shooting. I think the one thing I'd also mention is maybe thinking about the power supply of your dwelling. Power from the electric company can sometimes be noisy and it can have a impact on your amp and headphones. I'm not saying this is the issue because I honestly don't know. But it's something to consider. 

Keep trouble shooting and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Noodlz

ah that’s a possibility. ok will email jack at woo. thanks!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

@Noodlz A few things to clarify the concern so it can be _properly_ diagnose. These steps can be a reference for others with similar concerns. 

- connect the AC power directly to the AC wall outlet. Do not use a power strip or power conditioner for the test. 

- is the hum coming through the headphones?

- highly efficient headphones can pick up more noise when using a high power and high gain amplifier. e.g. your Sennheiser HD650 is relatively efficient rated at 103db. 

- what is the volume knob position when the hum is audible? For testing, set the volume knob to 10 o'clock position. This position is average listening level with music playing. 

- does the hum persist if *all the input audio cables are disconnected*? This is very important to isolate the amplifier because if the noise is from a connected component or cable, the amplifier is simply amplifying the signal. It does not know what it's amplifying, music or noise. 

- if the hum persists, is it on both channels and does increasing the volume level also increases the hum loudness? 

- if hum is in both channels, try a ground-lift adapter on the AC power cord. 





For additional assistance, email info@wooaudio.com with pictures of your setup (front and back) so we can better assist you.


----------



## UMN (Mar 5, 2021)

Noodlz:
I also own a WA6 and similar headphones: Drop HD6xx and HE5xx. I don’t hear a hum with either cans.
However, as you only hear a hum with one set of headphones, I would be surprised if it is an electrical issue.
Have you checked the cable you are using with the Sennheisers? Is that cable crossing and/or touching an electric power cable or the like?
Good luck. Let us know the result.
BTW I love the Hifiman HE5xx. I seems to go well with the Mullard cv593 gz32 rectifier, and fat bottle clear top sylvania manufactured 6fd7 drivers.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Mar 5, 2021)

I had a hum issue with mine. Turns out it was coming from my pre-amp. I could get rid of it with isolation transformers, but that affected the sound. Eventually I just connected directly to the DAC and gave up on the pre-amp.


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> I had a hum issue with mine. Turns out it was coming from my pre-amp. I could get rid of it with isolation transformers, but that affected the sound. Eventually I just connected directly to the DAC and gave up on the pre-amp.


I have Mojo Audio EVO DAC connected directly to the WA6 - never any hum even at maximum volume with nothing playing.


----------



## Noodlz (Mar 5, 2021)

thanks for the feedback guys! i’ve reached out to @HiFiGuy528 with details of my setup, the only thing i haven’t tried is the ground lift adapter. otherwise there’s a very slight hum no matter how it’s setup. it is very minimal but it’s there (even with nothing but power plugged in straight from the socket)

i did check the headphones and cables. i actually have 3 other pairs of hd580 headphones as well and they all have the same hum, mostly in high gain, and barely audible at all from the low gain. one thing that’s reassuring tho is that the noise is the same tone and level no matter what’s plugged in / not plugged in, and regardless of volume, zero or max.

i mean it sounds amazing otherwise. after trying this for a while i’m pretty sure the hum is coming from within the transformer unit where the rectifier tube is.

edit: quick video showing the hum coming from the unit (it’s not this loud, actually pretty subtle in person)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NwggEk7kdI5WLbdMydoKBoCMQBFy3ptr


----------



## Wid

The only time my WA6 had a hum is when I had my old Chromebook hooked up to a Geshelli Jnog via usb. It only happened when the Chromebook was plugged in. If I ran it on battery power, no hum.


----------



## Noodlz

hmm so it sounds like the hum is not normal since many of you do not experience it. did some more digging, am wondering if something likes this would do the trick. (a DC trap blocker filter); i already have an emotiva cmx2 though and i thought that’s supposed to address dc issues as well. 

hoping this isn’t a case where the transformers are damaged or something wrong with the caps. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-trap-bl...B&pageci=193db163-bd48-44f9-b039-c8e968527f5a


----------



## Noodlz

Edit: After much digging, i've concluded that it's probably just my audionervosa taking over, since its a very slight hum thats really only noticeable when in silence + intense listening & high gain on dynamic headphones. Im just going to enjoy the music that flows from this beautiful amp =)






... and maybe roll more tubes...and try not to fall too deep into the rabbit hole lol


----------



## Contrails (Mar 6, 2021)

Has anyone tried the Hd660S with the WA6/WA6SE? Thanks.


----------



## Wid

Contrails said:


> Has anyone tried the Hd660S with the WA6/WA6SE? Thanks.


I’ve had the HD600, 58x and now the HD800S. They all sounds outstanding with the WA6.


----------



## Contrails

G’day, 

I have found an used Gen 1 WA6SE. Is there any sonic/power output differences between Gen 1 WA6SE or Gen 2? Thanks.


----------



## davehg

Wid said:


> I’ve had the HD600, 58x and now the HD800S. They all sounds outstanding with the WA6.


I had the 6SE and while it was good with the HD650, the WA22 running balanced cables and balanced source was sublime.


----------



## Contrails (Mar 17, 2021)

davehg said:


> I had the 6SE and while it was good with the HD650, the WA22 running balanced cables and balanced source was sublime.



I owned a WA22 one point in time. Was running some Uber rare tubes with Jupiter cap upgrade.  It was a pretty good amp - but a bit slow and lacking dynamics. The 7236 tubes did help. I did hear a friend’s Hd650 with it. They were just as good as the LCD-X I owned at the time.

But sold it to fund a Stax setup. I did hear the WA6SE with HD650 but that was in 2013 but I remember it being really good. I don’t own a balanced source - that’s why I am more keen on the WA6SE.


----------



## davehg (Mar 18, 2021)

My WA22 also sports the Jupiter caps and NOS but not particularly rare tubes. I don’t find it slow especially with the HD650 or Focal Clear. The HD 6xx series as a whole is not especially dynamic, nor would I describe the LCDx as dynamic - certainly the Clear has better dynamics on the same amp, and the LCD3 was less dark than the X while not as dynamic as the Clear. Things changed on the WA5 - where the LCD3 bested the Clear and both bested the HD650, keeping in mind that all were super enjoyable.

But back to the 6SE - it’s a good amp but when compared to a fully balanced WA22 or better, a fully optioned WA5, you hear its limitations. I was neutral about my enjoyment of the 6SE, whereas the WA22 I was positive and the WA5 I was down right effusive.


----------



## Contrails

Well I am gonna be ordering the WA6SE anyway. Found an used one. So, it’s gonna be a few interesting weeks ahead.


----------



## BobG55

Contrails said:


> G’day,
> 
> I have found an used Gen 1 WA6SE. Is there any sonic/power output differences between Gen 1 WA6SE or Gen 2? Thanks.


You bought a Gen 2 not a Gen 1.


----------



## BobG55 (Mar 20, 2021)

For those who may be interested, I’m selling the following :

GE/ 13EM7 NOS tubes w/ Woo adapters

In  Sales Classified, under “Cables, Speakers, Accessories For Sale”


----------



## S0undJunk1e

Considering getting the SE,  but I can't seem to find options for rolling the 13DE7 tubes.  I'm still pretty green on vacuum tubes,   are 13DE7 tubes uncommon?   Being able to tube swap is definitely an important consideration.


----------



## jonathan c

Contrails said:


> G’day,
> 
> I have found an used Gen 1 WA6SE. Is there any sonic/power output differences between Gen 1 WA6SE or Gen 2? Thanks.


No, just the driver tube sockets.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 31, 2021)

.


----------



## S0undJunk1e

jonathan c said:


> You can use 12SN7 tubes in the Gen 2 version of the WA6/WA6SE with a 12SN7 -> 13DE7 adapter available from Woo Audio (very nice build). The 12SN7s are a 12-volt version of the  6SN7, are less common, and are less expensive. If you get a Gen 1 version of the WA6/WA6SE, you can use 6SN7s with the Woo 6SN7-> 6DE7 adapters. The 6SN7 field is greater than the 12SN7 field and has a number of classics: CBS/Hytron, RCA “red base”, and more for $$. The Woo Audio adapters above are $40 apiece.


fantastic answer thank you


----------



## Astral Abyss

jonathan c said:


> You can use 12SN7 tubes in the Gen 2 version of the WA6/WA6SE with a 12SN7 -> 13DE7 adapter available from Woo Audio (very nice build). The 12SN7s are a 12-volt version of the  6SN7, are less common, and are less expensive. If you get a Gen 1 version of the WA6/WA6SE, you can use 6SN7s with the Woo 6SN7-> 6DE7 adapters. The 6SN7 field is greater than the 12SN7 field and has a number of classics: CBS/Hytron, RCA “red base”, and more for $$. The Woo Audio adapters above are $40 apiece.


Only the WA6 can use 12SN7 tubes.  The WA6-SE cannot.  I would love to be able to use 12SN7s in my SE.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 31, 2021)

Astral Abyss said:


> Only the WA6 can use 12SN7 tubes.  The WA6-SE cannot.  I would love to be able to use 12SN7s in my SE.


----------



## S0undJunk1e

jonathan c said:


> The WA6-SE (*2nd* generation) has the 13DE7 sockets and can accept the Woo Audio 12SN7 -> 13DE7 adapter, thus allowing for the use of 12SN7 tubes. These could not be used in the WA6-SE (*1st* generation). See below:


Just looking around, I'm noticing that even the 12SN7 tubes don't seem to have very many tube rolling options (unless you really go hunting I assume).  I am wondering why Woo Audio would make this change when it appears the MK1 was superior in terms of tube rolling.    I'm probably overreacting,  but it kind of seems like a move to sell more of their own (very expensive) tubes.  I hope I'm wrong about that though.


----------



## jonathan c

S0undJunk1e said:


> Just looking around, I'm noticing that even the 12SN7 tubes don't seem to have very many tube rolling options (unless you really go hunting I assume).  I am wondering why Woo Audio would make this change when it appears the MK1 was superior in terms of tube rolling.    I'm probably overreacting,  but it kind of seems like a move to sell more of their own (very expensive) tubes.  I hope I'm wrong about that though.


I wondered that too. I bought the Gen 1 WA6, secondhand on EBay, so that I could “play” in the 6SN7 “sandbox” with adapters. Even the 6DE7 stock driver tube choice for the Gen 1 WA6 seems odd...


----------



## S0undJunk1e

jonathan c said:


> I wondered that too. I bought the Gen 1 WA6, secondhand on EBay, so that I could “play” in the 6SN7 “sandbox” with adapters. Even the 6DE7 stock driver tube choice for the Gen 1 WA6 seems odd...


I think I may go with La Figaro or perhaps the Feliks Elise for this very reason.    I think all the Gen 1 units you could get are like 4-5 years old at this point?


----------



## jonathan c

S0undJunk1e said:


> I think I may go with La Figaro or perhaps the Feliks Elise for this very reason.    I think all the Gen 1 units you could get are like 4-5 years old at this point?


The switch from Gen 1 to Gen 2 was in 2017. I  will say that I have had no issues with mine: everything was mint.


----------



## Astral Abyss

jonathan c said:


> The WA6-SE (*2nd* generation) has the 13DE7 sockets and can accept the Woo Audio 12SN7 -> 13DE7 adapter, thus allowing for the use of 12SN7 tubes. These could not be used in the WA6-SE (*1st* generation). See below:



I'll just put this snip from the Woo Audio page for the 12SN7 tubes and adapters.  Make of it what you will.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 31, 2021)

Astral Abyss said:


> I'll just put this snip from the Woo Audio page for the 12SN7 tubes and adapters.  Make of it what you will.


Thank you for this page. I am puzzled by what appears to be an inconsistency between what is on this page and the product information below. If the Gen 2 WA6SE has the 13DE7 sockets, why would a 12SN7 be incompatible even with a 12SN7 -> 13DE7 adapter?


----------



## cebuboy

jonathan c said:


> Thank you for this page. I am puzzled by what appears to be an inconsistency between what is on this page and the product information below. If the Gen 2 WA6SE has the 13DE7 sockets, why would a 12SN7 be incompatible even with a 12SN7 -> 13DE7 adapter?


The circuit in the SE versions will shorten the life of the 6SN7. There is however an adapter for that with some resistor to make it work, shoot deyan a message.


----------



## orkney

I picked up a WA6SE recently -- what a superb amp, and what a value in terms of its combo of build and sound, not far off my older ZD and a fair bit quieter. Mine is the G1 -- thought about the G2, but prefer the greater tube flexibility of the OG model.


----------



## 471724 (Apr 9, 2021)

davehg said:


> My WA22 also sports the Jupiter caps and NOS but not particularly rare tubes. I don’t find it slow especially with the HD650 or Focal Clear. The HD 6xx series as a whole is not especially dynamic, nor would I describe the LCDx as dynamic - certainly the Clear has better dynamics on the same amp, and the LCD3 was less dark than the X while not as dynamic as the Clear. Things changed on the WA5 - where the LCD3 bested the Clear and both bested the HD650, keeping in mind that all were super enjoyable.
> 
> *But back to the 6SE - it’s a good amp but when compared to a fully balanced WA22 or better, a fully optioned WA5, you hear its limitations.* I was neutral about my enjoyment of the 6SE, whereas the WA22 I was positive and the WA5 I was down right effusive.



Given that the WA6-SE has at least one significant theoretical advantage compared to these other amps (no input to output stage coupling capacitor in the signal path), what are the limitations you refer to?


----------



## Contrails

quadels said:


> Given that the WA6-SE has at least one significant theoretical advantage compared to these other amps (no input to output stage coupling capacitor in the signal path), what are the limitations you refer to?


It’s interesting that Purrin (member from the forum that shall not be named) rated the WA6SE very highly and even called it a junior version of the Eddie Current Studio 45.  This is bearing in mind that the members of that particular forum absolutely hate slow and warm amps which includes the WA22.  

My WA6SE (2nd Gen) is at the post depot and I offered to collect it right away but got refused.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Apr 9, 2021)

quadels said:


> Given that the WA6-SE has at least one significant theoretical advantage compared to these other amps (no input to output stage coupling capacitor in the signal path), what are the limitations you refer to?


I don’t think the WA-6SE has any significant limitations other than the transformers aren’t super expensive so there’s a little bit of droop at the top and bottom of the frequency range. It’s a really solid amp for its price.

From my perspective, WA6-SE sounds like what it is- a SET amp. Some people prefer the OTL sound. I personally prefer the SET sound which the WA6-SE does very well. By very well, I mean it has the almost holographic qualities of a good tube amp without the bloom and wetness you tend to get with OTLs. It also has a fair amount of power too and the transformer allows you to drive some headphones you can’t drive with an OTL.


----------



## davehg

My 6SE couldn’t drive the HD650 sufficiently - always sounded slower and closed in. Did ok with the LCD3 but when I switched to the WA22 fully balanced - wow, there was an amp made for the HD650 if there ever was. On the WA5, everything sounded great, and much more dynamic but with that SET magic. For the price, the 6SE is good, buts it’s no WA22 or WA5, both of which outclass the 6SE IMHO.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Apr 11, 2021)

davehg said:


> My 6SE couldn’t drive the HD650 sufficiently - always sounded slower and closed in. Did ok with the LCD3 but when I switched to the WA22 fully balanced - wow, there was an amp made for the HD650 if there ever was. On the WA5, everything sounded great, and much more dynamic but with that SET magic. For the price, the 6SE is good, buts it’s no WA22 or WA5, both of which outclass the 6SE IMHO.


Given they both cost quite a bit more, I would hope they outperform the 6SE. At their price points, they’re competing against DNAs and ECs. I’d also argue if you’re going to spend that kind of money on an amp, you may want to upgrade your HD650.

The competition in the 6SE price range is quite different and I can’t think of much that outperforms it if you like SETs and don’t feel like chasing high dollar tubes.

For my Verite C the 6SE is an outstanding match. I’ve thought about getting a 5LE but honestly I just don’t see the need.


----------



## davehg

Barnstormer13 said:


> Given they both cost quite a bit more, I would hope they outperform the 6SE. At their price points, they’re competing against DNAs and ECs. I’d also argue if you’re going to spend that kind of money on an amp, you may want to upgrade your HD650.
> 
> The competition in the 6SE price range is quite different and I can’t think of much that outperforms it if you like SETs and don’t feel like chasing high dollar tubes.
> 
> For my Verite C the 6SE is an outstanding match. I’ve thought about getting a 5LE but honestly I just don’t see the need.


i actually preferred the HD650 on the WA22 to the LCD3, mostly because the synergy between the two was so enjoyable that it changed my perception of the HD650 - those headphones on the right amp are really magic. When I can get them away from my son, I love to hear what they can do. In many ways they are just as enjoyable than the Clear and the LCD. I decided to keep the two mainly because the pairing is so special.

I’ve bought both the WA22 and WA5 used, so the cost difference was not that bad. A WA22 can be had around $1600 and the WA5 in the mid $3k range, used. Tubes aren’t crazy if you do your research - Brimar 5U4G instead of the pricey Sophia 274b, 6080s are cheap, and I was able to amass a score of NOS Sylvania and Raytheon 6SN7s for a dollar per tube. The 300b on the WA5 is the pricey tube, but Genelex and PSVane make decent tubes for not too much, and they last a good long time.

In the 6SE range, I’d probably also look hard at the Violectric 280 or 281 (MassDrop version) or a used Burson. The Violectric has a lot of power and presence. Don’t get me wrong - the 6SE is a great ticket onto the Woo train, but for not too much more, a WA22 with NOS tubes really shines. The WA5 was a splurge to be sure, but you get wonderful integrated amp, not merely a headphone amp, and the WA5 sounds magnificent with headphones and efficient speakers.

The great feedback in this thread convinced me to continue the journey beyond the 6SE, and I was able to sell the 6SE for near what I paid. That’s my main point - there’s more up the Woo food chain if you’re  wallet is game, especially in the used market.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jonathan c said:


> Thank you for this page. I am puzzled by what appears to be an inconsistency between what is on this page and the product information below. If the Gen 2 WA6SE has the 13DE7 sockets, why would a 12SN7 be incompatible even with a 12SN7 -> 13DE7 adapter?



6SN7 or 12SN7 tubes are not compatible with any generation of WA6-SE. 

While 6SN7 or 12SN7 tubes are compatible with WA6, we typically don't recommend it because the output is significantly lower than the stock tube. 
Highly efficient headphones such as Grado, Focal Utopia would be ok but expect less volume output headroom.


----------



## jonathan c

HiFiGuy528 said:


> 6SN7 or 12SN7 tubes are not compatible with any generation of WA6-SE.
> 
> While 6SN7 or 12SN7 tubes are compatible with WA6, we typically don't recommend it because the output is significantly lower than the stock tube.
> Highly efficient headphones such as Grado, Focal Utopia would be ok but expect less volume output headroom.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Contrails

@HiFiGuy528 

So the 12SN7 are not compatible even with adapters for the WA6SE?

Also, any tubes for the WA6SE that lower the output impedance?

Regards.


----------



## nerone

Contrails said:


> @HiFiGuy528
> 
> So the 12SN7 are not compatible even with adapters for the WA6SE?
> 
> ...


Not even with the adapters. At least not with the ones sold by Woo. There is some information that they work with special adapters, but this will void the warranty and may damage the amp.
You cant lower the output impedance of the amplifier because it's a transformer coupled amplifier, so the transformer's impedance is fixed.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Just my personal opinion, but I regard the relatively inexpensive driver tubes that work in the 6SE a desirable aspect. There aren’t a ton of rolling choices, but in my experience there isn’t much difference within tube model numbers and the amp sounds fantastic as long as you put in a quality rectifier tube.


----------



## davehg

I completely agree with Barnstormer. On paper, a rectifier tube shouldn’t make that much difference. But in every Woo I’ve owned, I could hear the difference clear as day. The Brimar from Langrex is a great cost effective NOS rectifier, though not as pretty as the shapely Sophia Princess. I’ve tried both and they both improve over the stock tube.

The only tube i have not heard make as big of an impact is the 6080 in the WA22. Maybe I’ve not found the magic 6080 NOS, but they don’t seem to have as much impact as the rectifier.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Apr 14, 2021)

davehg said:


> I completely agree with Barnstormer. On paper, a rectifier tube shouldn’t make that much difference. But in every Woo I’ve owned, I could hear the difference clear as day. The Brimar from Langrex is a great cost effective NOS rectifier, though not as pretty as the shapely Sophia Princess. I’ve tried both and they both improve over the stock tube.
> 
> The only tube i have not heard make as big of an impact is the 6080 in the WA22. Maybe I’ve not found the magic 6080 NOS, but they don’t seem to have as much impact as the rectifier.


I’ve never understood why the rectifier matters either, but it really does on the WA-6SE. My experience with the Sophia is that it did not work as well with 13DR7 or 13FD7 tubes but was good with 13DE7 tubes. That said, I’ve found NOS tubes are often much better and much cheaper. My favorite is a relatively modern 5AR4 Matsushita tube made under license from Mullard.


----------



## Odin412

Barnstormer13 said:


> I’ve never understood why the rectifier matters either, but it really does on the WA-6SE. My experience with the Sophia is that it did not work as well with 13DR7 or 13FD7 tubes but was good with 13DE7 tubes. That said, I’ve found NOS tubes are often much better and much cheaper. My favorite is a relatively modern 5AR4 Matsushita tube made under license from Mulard.



I was surprised to hear differences between rectifier tubes on my regular WA6 (non-SE) as well, but different rectifiers do indeed sound different. Currently I'm running a new-production Psvane replica of the vintage WE 274B - not as pretty as the Sophia Princess 274B but sounds great.


----------



## UMN

I agree that rectifiers do make a big difference in my "regular" WA6. My current favorite is the Mullard CV593.


----------



## Odin412

Has anybody tried the Linlai tubes? According to their website they make a 274B rectifier. It looks like Linlai has its origins from Psvane, which is promising.


----------



## jonathan c (May 12, 2021)

For some time, I have been using an RCA 5U4G rectifier tube in my Woo WA6 (1st gen.) and it has been good / musical / satisfying. Because of very favourable experience with Mullard 12AT7 type tubes in my Woo WA3, I tried a Mullard GZ34 type rectifier tube in the WA6. I was astonished. The entire soundscape was more ‘solid’, imaging was more pinpoint, frequency response was extended at both ends of the spectrum. In short, there was more immediacy, more vivacity to the sound - not to be confused with midrange boost or etched glare. All was natural. Clearly, in its conversion of ac to dc, the Mullard GZ34 was having a positive effect on the realism of the sound. The Mullard will stay awhile and I really look forward to trying 12AT7 / 12AU7 type tubes with it in the WA6. How? I found 12Axx to 6DE7 adapters offered by Xuling Audio Labs. Alternating between 6SN7s and 12AT7s in the WA6 will be 🤩. Pictured below are Raytheon 7N7s in Woo adapters.


----------



## Contrails

The metal base GZ34 is slightly better sounding, IMO. I have also tried the brown base GZ34 which was a little warm in comparison to the Metal base.


----------



## Barnstormer13

I put a GZ34 mullard in at the recommendation of Brent Jesse and found it to have superior imaging compared to my NOS 1940s hanging filament RCA 5U4G.  I don’t know if it’s the tube model or the tube brand that makes the difference, but a great tube nonetheless.


----------



## askadennisk

_z_


fortunate son said:


> Actually, head-fi.org member Deyan is now building 6SN7 to 6DE7 adapters with a circuit that allows use of 6SN7 tubes with the WA6SE. I am currently using a pair of these excellent adapters on my WA6SE 1st Gen with Sylvania 6SN7 tubes made in 1952 and a Western Electric 422A rectifier.
> Member 2359glenn used to make this type of adapter. When I asked him to build some for me, Glenn said he no longer made them and referred me to member Deyan in Europe who built the adapters for me. I had them in my hands in Virginia two weeks after I ordered them. I could not be happier with the adapters.





fortunate son said:


> Actually, head-fi.org member Deyan is now building 6SN7 to 6DE7 adapters with a circuit that allows use of 6SN7 tubes with the WA6SE. I am currently using a pair of these excellent adapters on my WA6SE 1st Gen with Sylvania 6SN7 tubes made in 1952 and a Western Electric 422A rectifier.
> Member 2359glenn used to make this type of adapter. When I asked him to build some for me, Glenn said he no longer made them and referred me to member Deyan in Europe who built the adapters for me. I had them in my hands in Virginia two weeks after I ordered them. I could not be happier with the adapters.


could you tell me where i get 6sn7 adepter for se 1gen ？do you know the link？thanks.


----------



## Odin412

askadennisk said:


> _z_
> 
> 
> could you tell me where i get 6sn7 adepter for se 1gen ？do you know the link？thanks.


Here's one option from eBay. I bought this one and it works as expected. I'm sure other options are available too.


----------



## askadennisk

thank you for your reply，I got in touch deyan，He will help me bulid it.


----------



## RobertSM

Barnstormer13 said:


> I put a GZ34 mullard in at the recommendation of Brent Jesse and found it to have superior imaging compared to my NOS 1940s hanging filament RCA 5U4G.  I don’t know if it’s the tube model or the tube brand that makes the difference, but a great tube nonetheless.


This doesn't surprise me. The RCA 5U4G is a little slow and a little loose in the lower mid-range and bass. The Mullard GZ34 is an outstanding tube, very tight and controlled top to bottom with incredible extension.


----------



## dibulanjuni

Has anybody tried the mullard gz33?


----------



## Odin412

dibulanjunj said:


> Has anybody tried the mullard gz33?



No, but I have the Mullard GZ37 which is supposedly very similar and that is a great sounding tube.


----------



## dibulanjuni

Odin412 said:


> No, but I have the Mullard GZ37 which is supposedly very similar and that is a great sounding tube.


Thank you. How when compare with sophia princess? Its similiar with GZ34 too? Any recomendation between 274B sophia or Mullard GZ33 or GZ34? On my local store just GZ33 available and i saw cheap GZ34 on ebay


----------



## housekrl

I wonder how the the GZ34 compares with the Brimar 5z4gy? I like the Brimar more than the Sophia.


----------



## Barnstormer13

dibulanjuni said:


> Thank you. How when compare with sophia princess? Its similiar with GZ34 too? Any recomendation between 274B sophia or Mullard GZ33 or GZ34? On my local store just GZ33 available and i saw cheap GZ34 on ebay


I had the Sophia Princess and ended up selling it. It was better than the stock tube, but not way better. I’d put my money on the Mullard.


----------



## Odin412

dibulanjuni said:


> Thank you. How when compare with sophia princess? Its similiar with GZ34 too? Any recomendation between 274B sophia or Mullard GZ33 or GZ34? On my local store just GZ33 available and i saw cheap GZ34 on ebay



To my ears the Mullard sounds slightly better than the Sophia Princess 274B, but the Sophia looks way cool. I have vintage Mullard GZ37 and GZ32 and I like them both. I also have a new-production Mullard-labeled GZ34, but the vintage Mullards sound better. If you're interested in trying another new-production tube I can recommend the Psvane WE274B replica - it's excellent.


----------



## RobertSM

housekrl said:


> I wonder how the the GZ34 compares with the Brimar 5z4gy? I like the Brimar more than the Sophia.



So to my ears the Brimar 5Z4GY is warm and thick. It has a warm mid-range that is very intimate and plays very well with voice focused music.

The GZ34 I own is the metal base version. This one is Adzam labeled, Mullard made. This is the tube that stays in my amp almost all of the time. It's a very dynamic rectifier. Extremely balanced top to bottom with great extension. It has a touch of warmth but not to the point of the Brimar 5Z4GY.


----------



## housekrl

RobertSM said:


> So to my ears the Brimar 5Z4GY is warm and thick. It has a warm mid-range that is very intimate and plays very well with voice focused music.
> 
> The GZ34 I own is the metal base version. This one is Adzam labeled, Mullard made. This is the tube that stays in my amp almost all of the time. It's a very dynamic rectifier. Extremely balanced top to bottom with great extension. It has a touch of warmth but not to the point of the Brimar 5Z4GY.


Thanks, nice to know.


----------



## Contrails

596 vs Sophia 274B mesh vs Psavne WE 274B replica? For fast transparent sound? $400 for 596 from Woo...


----------



## Contrails

WA6SE in the house with LCD-2F. 
DAC is Metrum Flint dac2 chip.


----------



## jonathan c

With the arrival of 12A#7 —> 6DE7 adapters from Xuling Audio Labs, I can compare the WA6 to the WA3 with both using Mullard gold pin 6201s (12AT7 type) as driver tubes. The WA6 has a IEC Mullard GZ34 rectifier tube while the WA3 has a GEC CV2984 (6080 type). Comments will be posted.


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> With the arrival of 12A#7 —> 6DE7 adapters from Xuling Audio Labs, I can compare the WA6 to the WA3 with both using Mullard gold pin 6201s (12AT7 type) as driver tubes. The WA6 has a IEC Mullard GZ34 rectifier tube while the WA3 has a GEC CV2984 (6080 type). Comments will be posted.


Looking forward to this.


----------



## jonathan c (May 23, 2021)

Using the ZMF Auteur (300 ohms) as the headphone, connected with Arctic Cables Palladium Series cable, and using three acoustic jazz CDs that I know well, my listening observations (obs_ear_vations?) on the Woo WA3 / Woo WA6 are:
1. for overall tonal balance and presentation, the two are very similar.​2. the bass retrieval by the WA6 runs somewhat deeper than that by the WA3 (effect of the Mullard rectifier?). Bass reproduction from both have satisfying ‘gravitas’.​3. the sense of “thereness” was slightly greater in the WA3 than in the WA6 (due to absence of output transformer?).​4. related to the above, transients such as those from snare drums / stick-rim accents had a little more ‘impact’ from the WA3 than from the WA6.​5. ambience and reverberation / imaging were realistically captured and conveyed by both the WA3 and WA6. A _slight_ advantage to the WA6 on this point (the rectifier effect again? from deeper bass capability).​6. as for solo acoustic piano, a slightly closer presentation by the WA3 with great rendition of the hammer strike on the piano strings and delineation of individual notes within a chord; the WA6 was excellent here too and captured a bit more of the piano soundboard sound and reverberation.​7. both were excellent on vocals in terms of diction, projection, and openness; microphone placement ‘seemed’ nearer to singer on the WA3.​8. the Mullard 6201s (12AT7 type) are fantastic driver tubes for the WA3 and WA6: tremendous dynamic range and involving presentation. Highly recommended! and adapters are needed.
​


----------



## 471724

jonathan c said:


> Using the ZMF Auteur (300 ohms) as the headphone, connected with Arctic Cables Palladium Series cable, and using three acoustic jazz CDs that I know well, my listening observations (obs_ear_vations?) on the Woo WA3 / WA6 are:
> 1. for overall tonal balance and presentation, the two are very similar.​2. the bass retrieval by the WA6 runs somewhat deeper than that by the WA3 (effect of the Mullard rectifier?). Bass reproduction from both have satisfying ‘gravitas’.​3. the sense of “thereness” was slightly greater in the WA3 than in the WA6 (due to absence of output transformer?).​4. related to the above, transients such as those from snare drums / stick-rim accents had a little more ‘impact’ from the WA3 than from the WA6.​5. ambience and reverberation / imaging were realistically captured and conveyed by both the WA3 and WA6. A _slight_ advantage to the WA6 on this point (the rectifier effect again? from deeper bass capability).​6. as for solo acoustic piano, a slightly closer presentation by the WA3 with great rendition of the hammer strike on the piano strings and delineation of individual notes within a chord; the WA6 was excellent here too and captured a bit more of the piano soundboard sound and reverberation.​7. both were excellent on vocals in terms of diction, projection, and openness; microphone placement ‘seemed’ nearer to singer on the WA3.​8. the Mullard 6201s (12AT7 type) are fantastic driver tubes for the WA3 and WA6: tremendous dynamic range and involving presentation. Highly recommended! and adapters are needed.​



Thanks for the assessment. I have the WA6SE, running an old RCA 5U4, and 6FD7's. I am curious about your experience with the Arctic Cables Palladium headphone cable. You evidently consider it well worth the relatively extremely steep cost. I've been interested in this cable myself. What characteristics do you consider better with it than with your previous cables, and what were these previous cables?


----------



## jonathan c (May 23, 2021)

quadels said:


> Thanks for the assessment. I have the WA6SE, running an old RCA 5U4, and 6FD7's. I am curious about your experience with the Arctic Cables Palladium headphone cable. You evidently consider it well worth the relatively extremely steep cost. I've been interested in this cable myself. What characteristics do you consider better with it than with your previous cables, and what were these previous cables?


The AC Palladium Series - which are the predecessor to the Opera Series - convey all the music, the shades, the dynamics, the impact without ‘smear’ or ‘nano-delay’. These, the Grand Lavricable Silver series, and the Norne Vykari are to my ears the next best to “no cables at all.” The ACs are expensive but with the mini-XLR terminations, I can use them with ZMF Auteur, Audeze LCD-X, and other headphones thereby ‘spreading’ the cost.


----------



## Contrails

Sophia 274b in the house.


----------



## davehg

I love the look of the Sophias. The Brimar does a similar job at a third of the cost, but nothing looks as pretty as a pair of Sophia rectifiers, especially when parked next to a pair of the 300b tubes in the WA5.


----------



## jonathan c

Brimar KB/FB (Footscray) all the way!!...5R4GY + CV4033...:


----------



## RobertSM

@jonathan c, are those 12AU7 tubes? And where did you get the tubes adapters?


----------



## jonathan c

RobertSM said:


> @jonathan c, are those 12AU7 tubes? And where did you get the tubes adapters?


Those are 12AT7 type tubes and the very best of that type that I have heard. Others on the Mjolnir II Impressions thread are raving about them, too. The adapters are from Xuling Audio Labs.


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> Those are 12AT7 type tubes and the very best of that type that I have heard. Others on the Mjolnir II Impressions thread are raving about them, too. The adapters are from Xuling Audio Labs.


I must add: the WA6 that I have is 1st generation with the 6DE7 sockets.


----------



## Wid

I run that Brimar with a set of fat bottle Sylvanias. Very good combo.


----------



## gefski

Wid said:


> I run that Brimar with a set of fat bottle Sylvanias. Very good combo.


Likewise I like the Brimar, lately have been running it with ProComm 6fd7s from the 1950s.


----------



## Odin412

Wid said:


> I run that Brimar with a set of fat bottle Sylvanias. Very good combo.





gefski said:


> Likewise I like the Brimar, lately have been running it with ProComm 6fd7s from the 1950s.



+1 for both the fat-bottle Sylvanias and the ProComms. Both are among my favorite tubes for the WA6.


----------



## Barnstormer13

So I have a question, but first an explanation:

I’ve owned a 2nd Gen WA6-SE for I guess at least a year. It is by far the best sounding amp I’ve heard with my ZMF headphones. Absolutely magical. While the ZMFs sound very different from each other, I’ve never heard either sound anything close to has good as they do on the Woo.

I also have a Lyr 3 which I prefer with my Focal Clear. The Lyr tempers the rough edges of the Clear while allowing full use of the dynamics, clarity and detail it can deliver. The Clear doesn’t pair as well with the Woo (Bass gets too loose for my taste thanks to a relatively low overall impedance).The ZMFs also sound great on the Lyr3, though not as good as on the Woo. I generally prefer the  ZMFs on either amp over the Clear /Lyr3.

So here’s my question: to me the WA-6SE is a mind blowing amp, yet the WA6 thread is a lot less active that the WA22, WA5 and WA33 threads. Are they that much better that the WA6 is the little brother?


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 27, 2021)

Barnstormer13 said:


> So I have a question, but first an explanation:
> 
> I’ve owned a 2nd Gen WA6-SE for I guess at least a year. It is by far the best sounding amp I’ve heard with my ZMF headphones. Absolutely magical. While the ZMFs sound very different from each other, I’ve never heard either sound anything close to has good as they do on the Woo.
> 
> ...


Maybe the WA6 owners are busy listening rather than busy posting 😜. Also, don’t forget that the other Woo amplifiers take more tubes to run: hence more can go wrong and thus generate thread traffic. In any event, I am right now listening to Chet Baker’s Last Great Concert: gear is WA6 1st Gen (6DE7 sockets), Norne Audio Vykari cable, Focal Clear (original) w/Dekoni fenestrated sheepskin pads. For me, the Clear pairs fantastically well with the WA6. _If the right rectifier tube is used,_ bass is d-e-e-p, firm, and tactile. I alternate between Brimar 5R4GY and Mullard GZ34. For the driver tubes: Brimar CV4033 [KB/FB Footscray plant 1957] on adapters. 🎶🎶. The impedance switch is on the low setting for the Clears. [Note: I would raise the flag for a 200 ohm version of the Clear for OTL headphone amplifiers.]


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jun 27, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Maybe the WA6 owners are busy listening rather than busy posting 😜. Also, don’t forget that the other Woo amplifiers take more tubes to run: hence more can go wrong and thus generate thread traffic. In any event, I am right now listening to Chet Baker’s Last Great Concert: gear is WA6 1st Gen (6DE7 sockets), Norne Audio Vykari cable, Focal Clear (original) w/Dekoni fenestrated sheepskin pads. For me, the Clear pairs fantastically well with the WA6. _If the right rectifier tube is used,_ bass is d-e-e-p, firm, and tactile. I alternate between Brimar 5R4GY and Mullard GZ34. For the driver tubes: Brimar CV4033 [KB/FB Footscray plant 1957] on adapters. 🎶🎶. The impedance switch is on the low setting for the Clears. [Note: I would raise the flag for a 200 ohm version of the Clear for OTL headphone amplifiers.]


I used to have a Focal Elex with fenestrated sheepskin pads that I thought sounded amazing on the Woo. Better to my tastes than the Clear / Lyr or Clear Woo. I didn’t try the Clear with the fenestrated sheepskin though. Didn’t think of it.

Oh and if Focal is listening, I think a 200 Ohm Elex, Stella and / or Utopia would be a sure hit too.


----------



## u2u2

My guess for less posting is the first generation WA6 and WA6 SE have been out of production for several years now. The WA6 in particular was/is a great affordable tube rolling amp so it generated lots of tube related discussion. Then there was the inevitable comparing the two models and more tube related to and fro. 
The second generation amps slowed tube rollers down and so went the discussions. 
The latest generations of the WA22 and WA5 still use the original tube sets so the attention goes there. An assist goes to some of the high end new production tubes of recent years. 
Love rolling my 1st generation 6 and 22 but at present I don’t engage in much on line as the focus leans towards the ultimate tube sets and I focus on the middle ground or lower and using my kit. I suspect most people are in the same boat as it is really simple economics in the end. The 33 is another animal altogether and another demographic with the astronomically more expensive options and tube sets. 
Today my WA6 is rocking a Sophia Princess 274B which is a competent rectifier but realistically it’s strength is looks… It is powering a pair of Toshiba Tokyo Shibaura 6DE7 NOS from Woo Audio. Guessing they were made in the 70s and they are the best none 6SN7 type tube I have heard in the amp. They get no love on these forums.
The WA22 is loaded up for war… WWII vintage Sylvania VT-231 from the USN, a Korean War vintage RCA JAN CV717 5R4GY rectifier and finally the power tubes are run of the mill RCA SC1768 6AS7G From 1950 and 53. These tubes are easy to source, affordable, and perform oh so close to tubes and amps I have auditioned costing thousands more. Rolled these in last night after a stretch with 60-70s era Mullards. Every time I roll them in they wow me without fail. This time is special, the first try out with new Sennheiser HD820 phones. Phenomenal. 

Woo and cheap tubes can be magical but they will never be sexy to talk about so we don’t


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 27, 2021)

u2u2 said:


> My guess for less posting is the first generation WA6 and WA6 SE have been out of production for several years now. The WA6 in particular was/is a great affordable tube rolling amp so it generated lots of tube related discussion. Then there was the inevitable comparing the two models and more tube related to and fro.
> The second generation amps slowed tube rollers down and so went the discussions.
> The latest generations of the WA22 and WA5 still use the original tube sets so the attention goes there. An assist goes to some of the high end new production tubes of recent years.
> Love rolling my 1st generation 6 and 22 but at present I don’t engage in much on line as the focus leans towards the ultimate tube sets and I focus on the middle ground or lower and using my kit. I suspect most people are in the same boat as it is really simple economics in the end. The 33 is another animal altogether and another demographic with the astronomically more expensive options and tube sets.
> ...


Your last sentence reminds me of the classic submarine movie: Run Silent, Run Deep. For tubes _not lionised _on HF threads: Run Silent, Run Cheap !


----------



## Odin412

Mullard GZ33 rectifier and Sylvania 6DE7 here. I am very happy with my WA6 (1st gen).


----------



## Barnstormer13

u2u2 said:


> My guess for less posting is the first generation WA6 and WA6 SE have been out of production for several years now. The WA6 in particular was/is a great affordable tube rolling amp so it generated lots of tube related discussion. Then there was the inevitable comparing the two models and more tube related to and fro.
> The second generation amps slowed tube rollers down and so went the discussions.
> The latest generations of the WA22 and WA5 still use the original tube sets so the attention goes there. An assist goes to some of the high end new production tubes of recent years.
> Love rolling my 1st generation 6 and 22 but at present I don’t engage in much on line as the focus leans towards the ultimate tube sets and I focus on the middle ground or lower and using my kit. I suspect most people are in the same boat as it is really simple economics in the end. The 33 is another animal altogether and another demographic with the astronomically more expensive options and tube sets.
> ...


Makes sense.


----------



## housekrl

Listening to *Boston, Don't look back.
Brimar 5z4gy rectifier, Ken Rad 6sn7gt vt 231 drivers.
Hifiman Ananda *
Sounds so sublime. I've been to head-fi meets and have listened to lots of hi end gear. And have owned quite a bit of gear myself.
I dare to say, this is the best I've heard for my taste. I don't see ever selling this amp. With the right combination of tubes this amp is a beast.


----------



## jonathan c

housekrl said:


> Listening to *Boston, Don't look back.
> Brimar 5z4gy rectifier, Ken Rad 6sn7gt vt 231 drivers.
> Hifiman Ananda *
> Sounds so sublime. I've been to head-fi meets and have listened to lots of hi end gear. And have owned quite a bit of gear myself.
> I dare to say, this is the best I've heard for my taste. I don't see ever selling this amp. With the right combination of tubes this amp is a beast.


👍 While I have no experience with the Ken-Rads, I do say that you have one of the best (while sanely priced) rectifier tubes. My experience with my beloved WA6 (1st Gen) is that the rectifier has a pronounced effect on sound quality. Enjoy! 🎶🎶🎶


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> 👍 While I have no experience with the Ken-Rads, I do say that you have one of the best (while sanely priced) rectifier tubes. My experience with my beloved WA6 (1st Gen) is that the rectifier has a pronounced effect on sound quality. Enjoy! 🎶🎶🎶


Ditto on rectifier for 2nd Gen. IME the rectifier makes a bigger difference than the driver tube on the WA6. At least between tubes of the same type and condition.


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> Ditto on rectifier for 2nd Gen. IME the rectifier makes a bigger difference than the driver tube on the WA6. At least between tubes of the same type and condition.


It seems to me (not an e/e) that the driver tubes can only work optimally if the rectifier tube converts the ac to dc without any spurious output or by-products.


----------



## gefski (Jul 2, 2021)

After 2-3 weeks with Brimar 5z4G and ProComm 6fd7, I rolled my Mullard gz37 back in and remembered that through all the rectifiers, it’s my favorite. Absolute maxing out of true timbre and touch, greater differences between all textures, piano size on stage, even at lower volume, dynamic swings breathe. All the various drum differences are so apparent - maybe fat, or real skin touch, sometimes rifle shot (Brian Blade), etc.

This with my 1st Gen WA6 with Woo’s upgraded caps from a few years back.


----------



## Barnstormer13

gefski said:


> After 2-3 weeks with Brimar 5z4G and ProComm 6fd7, I rolled my Mullard gz37 back in and remembered that through all the rectifiers, it’s my favorite. Absolute maxing out of true timbre and touch, greater differences between all textures, piano size on stage, volume is lower but dynamic swings breathe. All the various drum differences are so apparent - maybe fat, or real skin touch, sometimes rifle shot (Brian Blade), etc.
> 
> This with my 1st Gen WA6 with Woo’s upgraded caps from a few years back.



So far the best combo on my Gen 2 SE is a Mullard GZ34 rectifier with Phillips fat bottle 13FD7s.

Detailed and holographic, no graininess, lots of air, solid clear bass, neutral timbre with slightly smoothed treble, great dynamics, zero noise.


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> So far the best combo on my Gen 2 SE is a Mullard GZ34 rectifier with Phillips fat bottle 13FD7s.
> 
> Detailed and holographic, no graininess, lots of air, solid clear bass, neutral timbre with slightly smoothed treble, great dynamics, zero noise.


On WA6 Gen-1, I’ll go: Brimar 5R4GY rectifier + Brimar CV4033 KB/FB 1956-57 (Footscray  getter).


----------



## UMN (Jul 20, 2021)

On my WA6 1st Gen., I use a Mullard GZ32 CV593 rectifier, plus either 6FD7 fat bottles for jazz, or 60's Sylvania 6DR7's for classical.


----------



## Odin412

UMN said:


> On my WA6 1st Gen., I use a Mullard GZ32 CV593 rectifier, plus either 6FD7 fat bottles for jazz, or 60's Sylvania 6DR7's for classical.


Nice tubes! The WA6 is a very enjoyable amp.


----------



## iamcustomer

housekrl said:


> Listening to *Boston, Don't look back.
> Brimar 5z4gy rectifier, Ken Rad 6sn7gt vt 231 drivers.
> Hifiman Ananda *
> Sounds so sublime. I've been to head-fi meets and have listened to lots of hi end gear. And have owned quite a bit of gear myself.
> I dare to say, this is the best I've heard for my taste. I don't see ever selling this amp. With the right combination of tubes this amp is a beast.


Looks cool! Is this 1st generation? Thanks!


----------



## iamcustomer

I am new to Tube amps. Will it cost a lot if we want to upgrade tubes on amp? Thanks!


----------



## housekrl

iamcustomer said:


> Looks cool! Is this 1st generation? Thanks!


Yes, this is the 1st gen.


----------



## housekrl

iamcustomer said:


> I am new to Tube amps. Will it cost a lot if we want to upgrade tubes on amp? Thanks!


Depends on the tubes and the sound signature you are looking for. It can get pricey. There are tube rolling threads here on head fi for most amps.
It can be a bit of an addiction.


----------



## iamcustomer

housekrl said:


> Yes, this is the 1st gen.


thanks. It is on my Wishlist.


----------



## RobertSM

iamcustomer said:


> I am new to Tube amps. Will it cost a lot if we want to upgrade tubes on amp? Thanks!



That's great question.

For the WA6-SE gen 1 I'd honestly say that for a $150.00 budget you can get yourself to 95% of the amps capacity.


----------



## iamcustomer

housekrl said:


> Depends on the tubes and the sound signature you are looking for. It can get pricey. There are tube rolling threads here on head fi for most amps.
> It can be a bit of an addiction.


yes. you are right. I keep thinking about upgrading devices after I have this hobby. I guess I should keep away from tube amp to save money.


----------



## iamcustomer

RobertSM said:


> That's great question.
> 
> For the WA6-SE gen 1 I'd honestly say that for a $150.00 budget you can get yourself to 95% of the amps capacity.


Thanks. This seems not too bad. I don't think my ear can find out this 5% improvement.


----------



## Barnstormer13

iamcustomer said:


> I am new to Tube amps. Will it cost a lot if we want to upgrade tubes on amp? Thanks!



The nice thing about the WA6 SE is you don’t have to spend a fortune to realize most of the amps’ potential. You definitely should plan on spending  $100-$125 to upgrade the rectifier tube. That will make the biggest difference in sound. Read through this thread and you’ll see a lot of recommendations, most of which are going to make quite a noticeable improvement over the stock rectifier. The driver tubes make an audible difference, but for a giventube model number the difference is small.


----------



## jonathan c

The combination of Mullard GZ34 rectifier tube and a pair of Tungsram ECC81 (12AT7 type) on the Woo WA6 (1st gen.) produces thrilling realism! on so many counts! (Plus, the Gjallarhorn JM Edition really delivers). Being swept away cannot get easier…


----------



## Alfred Oz

Has anyone tried the Linlai e274b rectifier? Thinking of trying one for my wa6se 2nd gen.


----------



## Odin412

Alfred Oz said:


> Has anyone tried the Linlai e274b rectifier? Thinking of trying one for my wa6se 2nd gen.


I am interested in this tube as well so any experiences and impressions are welcome.


----------



## 471724

I have a 1st gen. WA6-SE (about 3 years old with a lot of hours on it) running 6FD7's and RCA 5U4. I've lately noticed a dropoff in sound quality after the amp is on for a few hours. Has anyone else noticed this, and might it be due to a component degrading, like an electrolytic cap or wirewound resistor? It runs rather hot due to the 6FD7's.


----------



## RobertSM

quadels said:


> I have a 1st gen. WA6-SE (about 3 years old with a lot of hours on it) running 6FD7's and RCA 5U4. I've lately noticed a dropoff in sound quality after the amp is on for a few hours. Has anyone else noticed this, and might it be due to a component degrading, like an electrolytic cap or wirewound resistor? It runs rather hot due to the 6FD7's.



It's really hard to say for sure. Any of those parts you mentioned could be getting old. I also thought you may be getting to the end of the life on the driver tubes or maybe even the rectifier.

Parts as you mentioned go bad and get old. A year ago I had three capacitors go bad on the WA6-SE gen 1. I shipped it back to Woo Audio and they replaced the old caps and also preformed a full service and testing. I'm not sure what they did, besides replace the bad caps because the amp has never sounded better. In my book it was money well spent. You may want to replace your tubes or reach out to Woo Audio about maybe sending your amp in for service.


----------



## Alfred Oz

Does everyone else's amp make little metallic clicking sounds on warm up and cool down when turning your amp on and off?

I've always assumed this to be normal.


----------



## RobertSM

Alfred Oz said:


> Does everyone else's amp make little metallic clicking sounds on warm up and cool down when turning your amp on and off?
> 
> I've always assumed this to be normal.



I can't be absolutely sure of the sound you're hearing.  But it sounds like what you're describing are the clicks and pops that the tubes make during the start up and cool down phase in relation to powering up and down. Totally common and totally normal.


----------



## Alfred Oz

RobertSM said:


> I can't be absolutely sure of the sound you're hearing.  But it sounds like what you're describing are the clicks and pops that the tubes make during the start up and cool down phase in relation to powering up and down. Totally common and totally normal.


Thanks, I'll have to pay more attention to where it's coming from more closely but I think you're right.


----------



## kebcy

Hello!

On monday I will buy a Woo Audio WASE 2nd gen tube amp, my question would be the following:

- Does the RCA cable will improve / decrease the sound quality? If improve, then any recommendations (low-med-high end)
- My DAC is a BursonAudio Conductor 3REF which operates as a DAC/AMP. Anyone tried out this combo before?
- What are those tubes which greatly increase the sound quality / stage / everything on the amp? There is any "good all-rounder" combo, or it's totally depends on our own taste?
- Is there a website which helps me with the possible compatible tubes except what I could find on the woo audio website? There is a good and reliable website which delivers Tubes to Europe (Hungary) ?

Thank you the help guys!

Regards,
kebcy


----------



## Alfred Oz

kebcy said:


> - What are those tubes which greatly increase the sound quality / stage / everything on the amp? There is any "good all-rounder" combo, or it's totally depends on our own taste?



I think it partly comes down to taste, your ears, placebo, trying new things and narrowing your preferences over time.

Although having said that, I thought the stock rectifier was disappointing and anyone would benefit from upgrading it. I'm glad I ordered a Sophia 274B when I purchased the amp.

Right now I'm using a Linlai E274B rectifier and still using the stock 13DE7s. I've put 30 hours into it and I'm very happy with it. It definitely has more body and separation than the princess and most importantly the bass is a lot cleaner.

I still have a GZ32 CV593 incoming as well as a pair of NOS 13FD7s and NOS 13DE7s so once those come in (if ever) I feel i'll have a better opinion of the linlai.


----------



## kebcy

Alfred Oz said:


> I think it partly comes down to taste, your ears, placebo, trying new things and narrowing your preferences over time.
> 
> Although having said that, I thought the stock rectifier was disappointing and anyone would benefit from upgrading it. I'm glad I ordered a Sophia 274B when I purchased the amp.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i figured this out myself as well, just I heard a lot of bad things about the stock tubes (rectifier and driver tubes) and this is why I would like to change it down asap, also of course to try out the tube rolling "hobby" if we can call this to a hobby.


----------



## Barnstormer13

kebcy said:


> Yeah, i figured this out myself as well, just I heard a lot of bad things about the stock tubes (rectifier and driver tubes) and this is why I would like to change it down asap, also of course to try out the tube rolling "hobby" if we can call this to a hobby.


I think the stock drivers are decent, though IMHO the amp does sound a little better with 13FD7s. The biggest and most obvious difference comes from changing the rectifier.  A 5AR4 or GZ34 NOS seemed to work best for me, but really everything I tried sounded better than the stock rectifier.


----------



## strider1007

@kebcy

I'm not sure if you have been on the thread 'Dubstep Girl's Massive Rectifier Review'

Tons of useful stuff, worth checking out..


----------



## Alfred Oz

kebcy said:


> Yeah, i figured this out myself as well, just I heard a lot of bad things about the stock tubes (rectifier and driver tubes) and this is why I would like to change it down asap, also of course to try out the tube rolling "hobby" if we can call this to a hobby.


This is my first foray into tubes and tube rolling as well. It's just over a month now and my wallet is a little lighter too 🙃 but my ears are loving it. 

Like other interests there's something about dialling in your gear to just how you want it.


----------



## kebcy

So I just recently ordered my WA6SE 2nd gen from AudioMonkey with a Sophia Electric driver tube, and actually in here Hungary I found a good webshop which sells 5AR4 and GZ34 NOS rectifiers as well, so I look forward to roll some tubes!

Mostly I listen rock/jazz/new-retro-wave genres, and actually lot of them have vocals. There is any "vocal oriented" tubes?

@strider1007 
I will check it out! Massive thank you!​


----------



## strider1007 (Sep 13, 2021)

kebcy said:


> Here in Hungary I found a good webshop which sells 5AR4 and GZ34 NOS rectifiers as well, so I look forward to roll some tubes!
> 
> @strider1007
> I will check it out! Massive thank you!​


It is my prediction that you are going to enjoy your new toys a lot !

Any chance you could post a link to the webshop you mentioned?  One can never have enough hobby-links in one's browser..


----------



## kebcy

strider1007 said:


> It is my prediction that you are going to enjoy your new toys a lot !
> 
> Any chance you could post a link to the webshop you mentioned?  One can never have enough hobby-links in one's browser..


Hey!

For sure!
https://stageshop.hu/hu/erosito-alkatreszek/elektroncsovek/high-end-hifi-elektroncsovek

https://audiophile-szalon.hu/termekkategoria/erositok/csovek-kiegeszitok/

https://kytary.hu/gitarok/gitarkombok/elektroncsovek/

https://www.thomann.de/hu/ruby_gleichrichterroehre_gz34.htm

On the kytary I found the 5AR4 on a relatively good price, I thought these tubes are much more expensive, but seems like it depends on the company who made, also if these tubes are NOS or not NOS ones.. 

These tubes needs some kind of expanding slot, or how do I know that they will going to fit well into my WA6SE?


----------



## senseitedj

kebcy said:


> Hello!
> 
> On monday I will buy a Woo Audio WASE 2nd gen tube amp, my question would be the following:
> 
> ...


Hello there,

I am new to WA6 SE (2nd Gen). I use Burson 3XP on the RCA out, driving the HEDDphone on the high-Z output. The imaging of this combo is spectacular. I use LP Slow on the filter settings

I purchased 5U4GB-RCA from Watford valves in the UK for 45 GBP. got some Brimars 5R4GY coming soon, as it is well-rated in this forum. I bought these for 20 GBP from the same place

I noticed immediately from upgrading the stock tubes is that it is a lot less congested (better separation, soundstage and imaging) and transients are a lot smoother. This is comparing a fully burned in stock tube vs. my RCA tubes which only have 6 hours at the time me writing this.

You do not need to spend 200 USD on the princess, even though they look really pretty and is also a well-rated tube.


----------



## senseitedj

https://www.watfordvalves.com/

I use this to buy tubes. customer service can be dodgy at times but their tubes so far have had no issues


----------



## kebcy

senseitedj said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am new to WA6 SE (2nd Gen). I use Burson 3XP on the RCA out, driving the HEDDphone on the high-Z output. The imaging of this combo is spectacular. I use LP Slow on the filter settings
> 
> ...


Hey!

How does the RCA works for you? I mean the default burson RCA? I do think it has a good performance, tho I really did not used it so I am just guessing right now. Does the filter settings change the sound signiature a lot or it's just personal preference? This depends mostly on the listening source, right? 

I am thinking about to get the 5AR4 or GZ34 but the chances are literally limitless.
Do I have to use any kind of extender or something for the tubes? How do I know if the tube (later) what I will buy it will going to fit inside the amplifier? What about voltages?
Is that true, that before I would listen any kind of music, I do have to warm them up, for like 5 minute or more? What happens when I turn on my PC then 1 minute later, the AMP which is connected to my DAC and Headphone? It will damage it?


----------



## senseitedj

kebcy said:


> Hey!
> 
> How does the RCA works for you? I mean the default burson RCA? I do think it has a good performance, tho I really did not used it so I am just guessing right now. Does the filter settings change the sound signiature a lot or it's just personal preference? This depends mostly on the listening source, right?
> 
> ...



Hey sorry for not being clear, I mean RCA output of my Burson 3XP and plugging it into the RCA input of the WA 6SE. Filter changes are very subtle. AP Fast tends to have faster decay and better separation as well as soundstage. I chose LP slow for more decay and bass bloom, in exchange for less separation and narrower soundstage.

I usually let them warm up for about 30+ mins before I listen to them or else things sound a bit muffled. I do not judge the tubes until after 50+ hrs of burn-in. Shouldnt be any damage for turning it on too early. The warm-up period is mainly to get the tubes to sound at their prime. Woo audio advises you do not to leave the amp running without any HPs plugged in though to prevent damage.

You do not need extender/adapter for most aftermarket rectifiers with the exception of a few. Download the manual from Woo Audio which tells you which ones are compatible and if you need an extra adapter for that specific rectifier model. Woo audio sells the adapter like for the USAF 596 and the 13EM7 upgrade tubes. 

Look at this thread for advice on the tubes:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dub...mparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread.694525/


----------



## cebuboy

While at it, do give the EM/EA7s a try if you like more slam. They sound more or less like the FD7s, and more gain too.


----------



## kebcy

senseitedj said:


> Hey sorry for not being clear, I mean RCA output of my Burson 3XP and plugging it into the RCA input of the WA 6SE. Filter changes are very subtle. AP Fast tends to have faster decay and better separation as well as soundstage. I chose LP slow for more decay and bass bloom, in exchange for less separation and narrower soundstage.
> 
> I usually let them warm up for about 30+ mins before I listen to them or else things sound a bit muffled. I do not judge the tubes until after 50+ hrs of burn-in. Shouldnt be any damage for turning it on too early. The warm-up period is mainly to get the tubes to sound at their prime. Woo audio advises you do not to leave the amp running without any HPs plugged in though to prevent damage.
> 
> ...


Hey!

Now it makes more sens! Thank you that you clarified this for me! 

I fiddled back then on my Burson Audio Conductor 3REF with the filters, but I did not noticed any kind of change, right now I am using on MP_SLOW, but I definitely will give a try to it again.

As it seems, I will receive it when I am working, so if I put it together where I work, and I turn it on to warm-up a little, is this a good or bad idea? 
So I won't gonna damage the amp or the tubes if I turn it on, and like a min later I will start to listen music or play games? Is that right? I have some experience with the warm-up period, back then, when I ordered my Conductor with the S6 opamps, after 250 hours the sound started to feel much more "alive" and "precise" for me.

Thank you! I already looked after the rectifiers, I just wanted to be sure if I can screw it up, or no! 

I already checked that thread, and I do think, maybe I can get a western electric 422 or Mullard, but I need some time to figure it out


----------



## strider1007

kebcy said:


> Hey!
> 
> Now it makes more sens! Thank you that you clarified this for me!
> 
> ...


Just make sure you have headphones plugged in before you fire it up, WOO is very clear about that. 
Turning on the amp without headphones plugged in can cause serious damage.. 

Apart from that, the first burn-in might be a couple of days. Two or three hours won't make that much of a difference. When I got my WA 6SE 2nd gen  I played radio for three days 24/7, before I did some serious listening. And even after that I think I heard differences the first few days. And that all starts over when you try new tubes, lots of fun !

I also bought a pair of  13EM7, with the adapters. Like @cebuboy  said, much more gain. Using my QUAD ERA-1 headphones I could not go beyond 9 o'clock on the volume pot without it being too loud. I bought a set of -15 dB Rothwell attenuaters, and now I can use the volume control up to 12 o'clock and even a little further.

All in all, you're in for a nice ride !


----------



## kebcy

strider1007 said:


> Just make sure you have headphones plugged in before you fire it up, WOO is very clear about that.
> Turning on the amp without headphones plugged in can cause serious damage..
> 
> Apart from that, the first burn-in might be a couple of days. Two or three hours won't make that much of a difference. When I got my WA 6SE 2nd gen  I played radio for three days 24/7, before I did some serious listening. And even after that I think I heard differences the first few days. And that all starts over when you try new tubes, lots of fun !
> ...


Just got a mail and SMS from DPD, that tomorrow (probably) they will deliver the WA6SE to me, so I am happy!

Yep, I read that on several forums, that before I fire it up, the headphone cable should be connected.

Well as I read after 8 hours of music session, the amp should be shut down, and let them cool down. So this is not "legit" as well? Mainly I listen music 4-8 hour on a daily basis.

I will post some pic, when I get my hands on it!!


----------



## senseitedj

kebcy said:


> Just got a mail and SMS from DPD, that tomorrow (probably) they will deliver the WA6SE to me, so I am happy!
> 
> Yep, I read that on several forums, that before I fire it up, the headphone cable should be connected.
> 
> ...


Congrats! you wont regret it. I certainly didn't! This is my first proper tube amp and its characteristic sound signature is quite amazing

That is correct, let the amp cooldown for 1 hr after 8 hrs use. 

note, tubes don't sound at their prime until 50+ hrs of burn in.


----------



## kebcy

First impressions :

This is a whole different feeling instead of a "simple opamp", tho if we call the Conductor 3REF as a "simple" opamp dac/amp external soundcard.

Hard to describe the feeling changing from opamps to tubes. For me the soundstage is much more wider, as I feel a lot of background voice came forward, meanwhile the vocal and the bass remain the same. The soundstage is like.. hard to find words to describe, it's like I stepped into a room, where only the music and myself be, and nothing else, also the "position" of myself, in the music changed as well, like.. I became the center of the music, and it's not like that I am listening the song from the 3rd or 6th row, or something like this.

I use Tidal, of course master, and I can definitely tell, that I hear much more instruments than before, like little "strings" and other background voices. I have a pretty good "monitor" (tho youtube..) music to this, but on a master quality music, literally incredible.
Vocals are on point for me, of course every music what I listen is a bit different, but recalling from yesterday, it's like.. i don't know. A whole different page. Some vocal became even more cleaner and came way forward (Michael Oakley - Babylon or Rabbit in the Moonlight) and some became much more intense and more emotion filled (Holding Absence - Peris or Holding Absence Gravity) so it's really hard to describe these things. Of course none of our fingers are similar to each other so our ears are on the same page too, but before I turned it on, I told myself, I won't gonna sit onto the hypetrain, it's still a non-warmed up tube, also my ears have to get used to this feeling, but for the very very first impression, the change is not mind-blowing, but it is very close to it, at least for me.

One negativity :
Unfortunately some kind of EIM happens in my PC, so when the music stops, and literally I am only just browsing, I hear my mouse moving on my desk, also scrolling, so somewhere I have interference but I did not had time to investigate the problem. I turned off the Intel SpeedStep technology, but this did not fixed the problem unfortunately.

TL;DR
Tube Amps is a whole different page in the amplifiers book.


----------



## Astral Abyss

kebcy said:


> One negativity :
> Unfortunately some kind of EIM happens in my PC, so when the music stops, and literally I am only just browsing, I hear my mouse moving on my desk, also scrolling, so somewhere I have interference but I did not had time to investigate the problem. I turned off the Intel SpeedStep technology, but this did not fixed the problem unfortunately


Is your mouse wireless?  If so, the receiver is generating interference.  Same thing will happen if you put your phone too close to the amp when it transmits data.


----------



## kebcy

Astral Abyss said:


> Is your mouse wireless?  If so, the receiver is generating interference.  Same thing will happen if you put your phone too close to the amp when it transmits data.


I do have (some) wireless, but right now I am using only my wired mouse. When I finish my listening session, I will plug the mouse into a different USB slot. Maybe the grounding is somewhere faulty, or my mobo already giving himself, which I hope won't gonna happen..


----------



## kebcy

kebcy said:


> First impressions :
> 
> This is a whole different feeling instead of a "simple opamp", tho if we call the Conductor 3REF as a "simple" opamp dac/amp external soundcard.
> 
> ...


I found a pretty relevant webshop in here, Hungary which sells some very rare tube/rectifiers, if anyone interested, take a look :

http://www.elektroncso.hu/lista.php#a

I also wanna ask in this section any good rectifiers? (Except the Sylvania 5U4G and DJ4)


----------



## cebuboy

The Soviet 5U3C black plate sounds good to me, they are not that expensive compared to the popular rectifiers.


----------



## Contrails

Depends on the genre you listen to.  The Sophia mesh 274B plays well with rock, electronic and hip-hop. Brimar 5r4gy for Vocals/mid centric stuff. Both are reasonable in comparison to USAF 596/WE 422A/GZ34 metal base.


----------



## senseitedj

Contrails said:


> Depends on the genre you listen to.  The Sophia mesh 274B plays well with rock, electronic and hip-hop. Brimar 5r4gy for Vocals/mid centric stuff. Both are reasonable in comparison to USAF 596/WE 422A/GZ34 metal base.


I agree.

I also would like to add the RCA 5U4GB is also pretty decent for a more neutral, fast sounding, with decent soundstage sounding tube for a low cost. This could be had for 40 GBP in UK money. I purchased mine from Watford Valves. 

cant wait until Brimar 5R4GY arrives and burned it.


----------



## Contrails (Sep 20, 2021)

Just plugged in a RCA 5u4gb.  Very good tube indeed.  Neutral and fast for sure.

edit: I am really enjoying the RCA with Sly 13DR7 drivers.


----------



## Zachik

Thinking of selling my WA6... My unit is exactly 3 years old, but has probably less than 50 hours on it!!
So, practically brand new unit. I know, I know, too many toys and too little time.
Giving the folks on this thread first chance before listing on the classifieds.
My WA6 is a Gen 1, since I believe the Gen 1 tubes were better than Gen 2 (12V) tubes. In fact, Woo Audio (I bought from them directly) converted a new Gen 2 to Gen 1 before shipping it to me! 
Also, I paid extra $125 for adding a pass-through RCA (so I can daisy-chain another amp to my DAC).
Black color, looks and practically IS brand new 
*PM me with questions / offers... * 

Great amp, but got several higher-end amps so the WA6 never gets out of its original box! Need a better home (to fund new toys)


----------



## Contrails

FML… I just got a new DAC and the WA6SE decides to hum through the headphones. The DAC is silent through the stereo amp. The hum got reduced when I changed from the RCA 5r4gy rectifier to Sophia 274B mesh but it’s still there. It seems to go away once the music plays but as soon as I pause - it’s there.  I have changed power cables, sockets, tried different RCA cables…


----------



## senseitedj

Contrails said:


> FML… I just got a new DAC and the WA6SE decides to hum through the headphones. The DAC is silent through the stereo amp. The hum got reduced when I changed from the RCA 5r4gy rectifier to Sophia 274B mesh but it’s still there. It seems to go away once the music plays but as soon as I pause - it’s there.  I have changed power cables, sockets, tried different RCA cables…


Nice, 

How does the RCA 5RGY compare to Sophia 274B in general? Since I read they are both neutral-ish in the sound signature.


----------



## Contrails

@senseitedj The Sophia just has a little more bass. The RCA is more neutral. And a bargain. The Sophia looks pretty. It’s a party tube. Because the bass is a bit emphasised in comparison - the RCA seems to be faster as the RCA bass is more neutral. The differences are very small.
Sophia for pop, hip-hop, edm, rock and Jazz
RCA - jazz, vocals, classical, acoustic.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Contrails said:


> FML… I just got a new DAC and the WA6SE decides to hum through the headphones. The DAC is silent through the stereo amp. The hum got reduced when I changed from the RCA 5r4gy rectifier to Sophia 274B mesh but it’s still there. It seems to go away once the music plays but as soon as I pause - it’s there.  I have changed power cables, sockets, tried different RCA cables…


My WA6-SE is dead quiet from my DAC, but it hums from my pre-amp and the pre-outs from my other amp. I can filter out the hum with isolation transformers, but that takes away some of the clarity and imaging. I’d love to know if you figure out why or come up with a better solution.


----------



## Contrails

So I moved the amp into another room.  No difference. The hum is still there.  Changed cables too.  I suspect it's not a ground loop issue but more of a design issue. Its a faint hum but it's there.


----------



## senseitedj

Contrails said:


> So I moved the amp into another room.  No difference. The hum is still there.  Changed cables too.  I suspect it's not a ground loop issue but more of a design issue. Its a faint hum but it's there.



What is your headphone impedance? Is it dynamic or planar? It might be because of this potentially, or a problem with ground loops

Also Ifi I believe sells a product which is supposed to break ground loops and reduce your humming problems.


----------



## Contrails

It’s LCD-2F so 70ohms.


----------



## senseitedj

Contrails said:


> It’s LCD-2F so 70ohms.



Ok so the problem should not be the headphone, especially if you connect it on Low-Z,

but yeah I think there are some mains products out these designed to break ground loops especially


----------



## senseitedj

Contrails said:


> So I moved the amp into another room.  No difference. The hum is still there.  Changed cables too.  I suspect it's not a ground loop issue but more of a design issue. Its a faint hum but it's there.



Have a go plugging the DAC and AMP at different wall sockets - make they don't share a rail on your extension sockets.

Maybe connect AMP with an extension cord to a different socket to the DAC

If that does not work/ more practical solution maybe consider buying a product speficially to deal with hums/ground loops


----------



## Contrails

senseitedj said:


> Have a go plugging the DAC and AMP at different wall sockets - make they don't share a rail on your extension sockets.
> 
> Maybe connect AMP with an extension cord to a different socket to the DAC
> 
> If that does not work/ more practical solution maybe consider buying a product speficially to deal with hums/ground loops


Thanks mate. Just put an order in for the iFi ground loop isolator thingy.
I unplugged the RCA cables from the amp (connecting from the DAC) and the hum was gone. So there’s a loop of some sort going on. Will update this thread when I receive it.


----------



## iFi audio

Contrails said:


> I unplugged the RCA cables from the amp (connecting from the DAC) and the hum was gone.



This gfx should help out in diagnosing hum/hiss/buzz:







...but from what I can tell at the moment, a ground loop somewhere seems to be the problem.


----------



## Contrails

iFi audio said:


> This gfx should help out in diagnosing hum/hiss/buzz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank you @iFi audio 

I put an order in for iFi Ground GND defender and an iFi audio iSilencer+ with addictedtoaudio.co.nz (local store).


----------



## iFi audio

Contrails said:


> Oh thank you @iFi audio
> 
> I put an order in for iFi Ground GND defender and an iFi audio iSilencer+ with addictedtoaudio.co.nz (local store).



Sure thing, my pleasure, and please let us know whether our Groundhog+ solved the problem for you (or not)


----------



## senseitedj

Just FYI, i use the Ifi iPurifier in my chain, and a similar iDefender product on my USB-DAC interface.


----------



## Alfred Oz

I've noticed in the first 5 minutes or so of turning on my amp, I get a 'wooshing' sound come and go through the right channel of my headphone. Volume is turned all the way down so not sure how i'm getting that sound.... doesn't appear to happen once the amp is warmed up. Anyone else get this? I'm assuming it's normal?

I don't normally put my headphones on while waiting for the amp to warm up but have been lately and have noticed it.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Alfred Oz said:


> I've noticed in the first 5 minutes or so of turning on my amp, I get a 'wooshing' sound come and go through the right channel of my headphone. Volume is turned all the way down so not sure how i'm getting that sound.... doesn't appear to happen once the amp is warmed up. Anyone else get this? I'm assuming it's normal?
> 
> I don't normally put my headphones on while waiting for the amp to warm up but have been lately and have noticed it.


That's one of your tubes.  Might be a little leaky.


----------



## Alfred Oz

Astral Abyss said:


> That's one of your tubes.  Might be a little leaky.


You're right, swapped out my tubes and it's all good again. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Contrails

@iFi audio Massive thanks! No hum what so ever. The amp is dead quiet. Very happy with your product.


----------



## Contrails

Guess the tubes?


----------



## jonathan c

Contrails said:


> Guess the tubes?


Sylvania 6DE7s and Mullard GZ-37


----------



## Contrails

jonathan c said:


> Sylvania 6DE7s and Mullard GZ-37


Good guess! But no cigar. Brimar 5r4gy with Syl 13DR7.


----------



## jonathan c

Contrails said:


> Good guess! But no cigar. Brimar 5r4gy with Syl 13DR7.


I could not tell in the photograph if the WA6SE were 1st or 2nd generation. I assumed 1st; my next guess would have been Sylvania 13DE7 and Mullard GZ-37…still no cigar…🤷🏻


----------



## senseitedj

Contrails said:


> Good guess! But no cigar. Brimar 5r4gy with Syl 13DR7.


Nice I have the same rectifier tubes. How are you finding the sound signature? as warm as they claim? I am still using the stock driver tubes for my 2nd gen wa6 se.


----------



## Contrails

senseitedj said:


> Nice I have the same rectifier tubes. How are you finding the sound signature? as warm as they claim? I am still using the stock driver tubes for my 2nd gen wa6 se.


I am using a LCD-2F. The 13DR7 add a slight bass boost but take a bit of sparkle from the upper mids and treble. So I am trying to pair them with a slightly bright rectifier (Brimar 5r4gy) to balance it out. So far so good as this combo adds extension at both ends and the Brimar is a bit euphoric sounding especially with forward vocals, guitars and cymbals. I also have a RCA 5u4g (neutral) and Sophia 274B (slightly warm and adds a touch of bass).  I have tried RCA 13DE7 but these have less gain than the 13DR7 and sound a bit bright and harsh. 

 It will be interesting when a LCD-3 Pre Fazor comes along - I might have to change my preferences again.


----------



## Contrails

jonathan c said:


> I could not tell in the photograph if the WA6SE were 1st or 2nd generation. I assumed 1st; my next guess would have been Sylvania 13DE7 and Mullard GZ-37…still no cigar…🤷🏻


I thought you did really well without that info.


----------



## Tralfaz

I received a WA6-SE (2nd generation) a few months ago and started out with the stock tubes.  They're nice enough but based on what I was reading here I knew there was a lot of untapped potential in the amp.  I was able to get a pair of Sylvania 13FD7s and several different rectifier tubes from a fellow Head-fier and have settled on the Sylvania driver tubes and a Brimar 5V4G rectifier tube (for the moment, anyway  ). With the headphones I use most often (Focal Clear Professional) the amp now sings - there's better extension at the frequency extremes, the presentation is much more dynamic, there's more layering to the soundstage with more solid imaging, and music just sounds more _musical_, if that makes any sense.  Plus, the amp just looks cool, especially when the tubes are glowing.

It's odd but I never considered that a rectifier tube could have such an impact on the sound of an amp.  In my head I keep thinking "it's just a rectifier tube and it's not in the signal path and shouldn't affect anything" but my ears tell me otherwise.  Interesting.


----------



## jonathan c

Tralfaz said:


> I received a WA6-SE (2nd generation) a few months ago and started out with the stock tubes.  They're nice enough but based on what I was reading here I knew there was a lot of untapped potential in the amp.  I was able to get a pair of Sylvania 13FD7s and several different rectifier tubes from a fellow Head-fier and have settled on the Sylvania driver tubes and a Brimar 5V4G rectifier tube (for the moment, anyway  ). With the headphones I use most often (Focal Clear Professional) the amp now sings - there's better extension at the frequency extremes, the presentation is much more dynamic, there's more layering to the soundstage with more solid imaging, and music just sounds more _musical_, if that makes any sense.  Plus, the amp just looks cool, especially when the tubes are glowing.
> 
> It's odd but I never considered that a rectifier tube could have such an impact on the sound of an amp.  In my head I keep thinking "it's just a rectifier tube and it's not in the signal path and shouldn't affect anything" but my ears tell me otherwise.  Interesting.


As a WA6 (non-SE, 1st Gen.) owner, I have similar thoughts. What makes sense to me is that, since the rectifier converts the AC to DC before reaching the other ‘innards’ of the amplifier, the fewer the spurious byproducts / waveforms generated, the more ‘linearly’ the amplifier is powered and the more ‘purely’ the amplifier can operate. 🤷🏻


----------



## Odin412

Tralfaz said:


> It's odd but I never considered that a rectifier tube could have such an impact on the sound of an amp.  In my head I keep thinking "it's just a rectifier tube and it's not in the signal path and shouldn't affect anything" but my ears tell me otherwise.  Interesting.


I have the original WA6 and have the same experience with rectifier tubes making an audible difference. I don't really understand why either, but I hear what I hear so that settles it for me.


----------



## senseitedj

My guess is that the tube rectifier injects a lot of 2nd harmonic distortion (which is believed to the pleasing to the ear) during the process of converting the power from AC to DC. Different tubes may inject different quantities of harmonic distortion at different frequencies and that's why it changes the sound quite a bit. 

This amp performs like much more expensive amplifiers. The reason why we can get it relatively cheaper is because Woo Audio sells direct - no middleman, no distribution chain that superficially marks the price up.


----------



## Contrails

senseitedj said:


> My guess is that the tube rectifier injects a lot of 2nd harmonic distortion (which is believed to the pleasing to the ear) during the process of converting the power from AC to DC. Different tubes may inject different quantities of harmonic distortion at different frequencies and that's why it changes the sound quite a bit.
> 
> This amp performs like much more expensive amplifiers. The reason why we can get it relatively cheaper is because Woo Audio sells direct - no middleman, no distribution chain that superficially marks the price up.


On the forum that shall not be named, Purrin reviewed this amp (WA6-SE) and rated it highly.


----------



## 471724 (Oct 22, 2021)

Tralfaz said:


> I received a WA6-SE (2nd generation) a few months ago and started out with the stock tubes.  They're nice enough but based on what I was reading here I knew there was a lot of untapped potential in the amp.  I was able to get a pair of Sylvania 13FD7s and several different rectifier tubes from a fellow Head-fier and have settled on the Sylvania driver tubes and a Brimar 5V4G rectifier tube (for the moment, anyway  ). With the headphones I use most often (Focal Clear Professional) the amp now sings - there's better extension at the frequency extremes, the presentation is much more dynamic, there's more layering to the soundstage with more solid imaging, and music just sounds more _musical_, if that makes any sense.  Plus, the amp just looks cool, especially when the tubes are glowing.
> 
> It's odd but I never considered that a rectifier tube could have such an impact on the sound of an amp.  In my head I keep thinking "it's just a rectifier tube and it's not in the signal path and shouldn't affect anything" but my ears tell me otherwise.  Interesting.



Deleted


----------



## Barnstormer13

Contrails said:


> On the forum that shall not be named, Purrin reviewed this amp (WA6-SE) and rated it highly.


He can be a bit cantankerous, but he knows what he’s talking about.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Contrails said:


> @iFi audio Massive thanks! No hum what so ever. The amp is dead quiet. Very happy with your product.


So mine arrived about a week ago. Absolutely amazing product. Completely fixed the ground loop issue between my preamp and WA6-SE. Highly recommended.


----------



## Odin412

senseitedj said:


> My guess is that the tube rectifier injects a lot of 2nd harmonic distortion (which is believed to the pleasing to the ear) during the process of converting the power from AC to DC. Different tubes may inject different quantities of harmonic distortion at different frequencies and that's why it changes the sound quite a bit.


Interesting (and plausible) theory, but aren't there voltage regulators in the power supply circuit that would suppress these harmonics (as well as other noise)? Either way, it's fun to try different rectifier tubes.


----------



## senseitedj (Oct 23, 2021)

Odin412 said:


> Interesting (and plausible) theory, but aren't there voltage regulators in the power supply circuit that would suppress these harmonics (as well as other noise)? Either way, it's fun to try different rectifier tubes.



Voltage regulator units just regulate voltage but don't usually do any noise filtering. It is also likely that these frequency harmonics are not fully filtered out by any other noise suppression circuits in the amp power supply. That's why we still hear these changes in sound caused by the different harmonics produced by changing tubes. Just my theory.

On another slightly unrelated note; I listened through the interview with bottlehead amp designer in Youtube in Passion for Sound channel. He said the key for making nice sounding amps is not about lowering THD figure as low as possible, but rather, having more even order harmonics over odd order harmonics, which solid-state amps normally tend to produce the latter. I thought this finding was very interesting.


----------



## Odin412

senseitedj said:


> On another slightly unrelated note; I listened through the interview with bottlehead amp designer in Youtube in Passion for Sound channel. He said the key for making nice sounding amps is not about lowering THD figure as low as possible, but rather, having more even order harmonics over odd order harmonics, which solid-state amps normally tend to produce the latter. I thought this finding was very interesting.


Yes, the famous amp designer Nelson Pass said something similar as well. He also said that the phase of the 2nd order harmonic distortion vs. the original signal matters and normal vs inverted phase (of the distortion) sounds different. Interesting indeed.


----------



## senseitedj

Odin412 said:


> Yes, the famous amp designer Nelson Pass said something similar as well. He also said that the phase of the 2nd order harmonic distortion vs. the original signal matters and normal vs inverted phase (of the distortion) sounds different. Interesting indeed.



Yeah amp design is abit between like science and black art. The basic principles can be found on a textbook, but what makes amps sounds nice is not fully understood. Like transformer design theory has been around for awhile, but only a few people know how to make nice sounding transformers.


----------



## jonathan c

senseitedj said:


> Yeah amp design is abit between like science and black art. The basic principles can be found on a textbook, but what makes amps sounds nice is not fully understood. Like transformer design theory has been around for awhile, but only a few people know how to make nice sounding transformers.


A situation which parallels the first sentence of ‘Tao Te Ching’ (Lao Tze): “The Tao that can be told is not the eternal Tao.”


----------



## jonathan c




----------



## RobertSM

jonathan c said:


>


What tubes are you running in your WA6 in this picture?


----------



## jonathan c

RobertSM said:


> What tubes are you running in your WA6 in this picture?


The rectifier is a Mullard GZ34 (guess what, rebranded Adzam !). The drivers are ‘brown base’ CBS/Hytron 5692. The adapters are 6SN7=>6DE7 and are made by Woo Audio. [The 6DE7 tube sockets are the reason that I sought Gen.1 rather than Gen.2. I wanted to use 6SN7 / 5692 / Melz 6N8S (the last are in the LTA MZ3).]


----------



## RobertSM

jonathan c said:


> The rectifier is a Mullard GZ34 (guess what, rebranded Adzam !). The drivers are ‘brown base’ CBS/Hytron 5692. The adapters are 6SN7=>6DE7 and are made by Woo Audio. [The 6DE7 tube sockets are the reason that I sought Gen.1 rather than Gen.2. I wanted to use 6SN7 / 5692 / Melz 6N8S (the last are in the LTA MZ3).]


Nice!!


----------



## UMN

RobertSM said:


> Nice!!


All this talk about 6SN7’s made me want to try my Sylvania VT-231‘s on my WA6 with my GZ32 rectifier and Hifiman HE5xx. Woo adaptors. Wow. Beautiful imaging and soundstage: deep and wide. (The last time I tried this tube combination was with my HD6xx. However, it’s a better fit with the HE5xx.) I will leave this combination in for the time being. I love tube rolling on the WA6….


----------



## jonathan c

A bit of $$$ and backup is always good - especially with NOS tubes. These are conscripts for WA6 duty.


----------



## RobertSM

jonathan c said:


> A bit of $$$ and backup is always good - especially with NOS tubes. These are conscripts for WA6 duty.


Excellent tubes @jonathan c 

And I agree, if you find a sound you like, a tube or tubes that suit your taste and play well with your system. Then absolutely go get that back up tube or back up set of tubes. Shoot, depending on availability a back up for the back up is sometimes in order.


----------



## jonathan c

RobertSM said:


> Excellent tubes @jonathan c
> 
> And I agree, if you find a sound you like, a tube or tubes that suit your taste and play well with your system. Then absolutely go get that back up tube or back up set of tubes. Shoot, depending on availability a back up for the back up is sometimes in order.


As the old saying goes: “they don’t make ‘em like they used to” (or _at all 😲)._


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 29, 2021)

Well, the WA6 (1st Gen.) has met the Synergistic Research Purple fuse and the results are majestic! @Wes S has eloquently waxed on the SRP’s _many _beneficial sonic contributions to his listening experiences. Here are my ‘Cliff Notes’ as to what SRP brings to my listening ‘table’: greater dynamic range, lower noise floor, more realistic note decay, clearer positioning of instruments and voices - all told, more THEREness. I can only _surmise_ that the WA6 rectifier tube has an easier time in AC->DC conversion with the SRP ahead of it. 🤷🏻😄


----------



## jonathan c

Not only did ‘lil Wooie WA6 get a SR Purple fuse but also a NIB Mullard GZ32 / CV593…more than ready for showtime!…


----------



## Wes S

jonathan c said:


> Not only did ‘lil Wooie WA6 get a SR Purple fuse but also a NIB Mullard GZ32 / CV593…more than ready for showtime!…


Sweet tubes, and they look like a matching set with the brown bases.


----------



## jonathan c

Wes S said:


> Sweet tubes, and they look like a matching set with the brown bases.


That is _one of many_ fun aspects with tubes! When is the last time anyone remarked “that is a killer looking set of op amps”?…🤔🤷🏻😒


----------



## jonathan c

…no op amp looks like this….Woo WA ‘Sixilla’…


----------



## jonathan c

I can say that between the insertion of the SR Purple fuse and the installation of a USAF 596 rectifier tube (with Woo Audio adapter) in the WA6, the dynamic range expansion and the lower bass extension is phenomenal. With this configuration and the 5692s, the WA6 is a fully and musically satisfying headphone amplifier.


----------



## RobertSM

jonathan c said:


> I can say that between the insertion of the SR Purple fuse and the installation of a USAF 596 rectifier tube (with Woo Audio adapter) in the WA6, the dynamic range expansion and the lower bass extension is phenomenal. With this configuration and the 5692s, the WA6 is a fully and musically satisfying headphone amplifier.



That's a great set of tubes you've got there! And the SR Purple fuse...I bet it's all sounding really good.


----------



## jonathan c

RobertSM said:


> That's a great set of tubes you've got there! And the SR Purple fuse...I bet it's all sounding really good.


It really is, thank you. I am > pleased as Punch with the WA6. I feel that the rank order of contribution to the WA6 ‘sound’ is: rectifier 45%, fuse 35%, driver tubes 20%. In a nutshell, everything matters. Between the WA6 now and the WA2 (w/ RFT + GEC tubes), I cannot see myself climbing the Woo ladder. I’ll settle for tube experimentation. 🎼😄…


----------



## Wes S

jonathan c said:


> It really is, thank you. I am > pleased as Punch with the WA6. I feel that the rank order of contribution to the WA6 ‘sound’ is: rectifier 45%, fuse 35%, driver tubes 20%. In a nutshell, everything matters. Between the WA6 now and the WA2 (w/ RFT + GEC tubes), I cannot see myself climbing the Woo ladder. I’ll settle for tube experimentation. 🎼😄…


What a great place to be man!  I am in a similar situation with my amps, and I am having a blast with some "tube experimentation" as well.  We are both at the fun stage of the hobby no doubt.


----------



## senseitedj

RobertSM said:


> That's a great set of tubes you've got there! And the SR Purple fuse...I bet it's all sounding really good.


wow, i would not have guessed the fuse makes such a big impact on sound, even more than the driver tubes which is intriguing


----------



## RobertSM

senseitedj said:


> wow, i would not have guessed the fuse makes such a big impact on sound, even more than the driver tubes which is intriguing



I think one of the issues at hand, and why people forget or even dismiss the fuse upgrade is because it's hidden.

Big tubes that stare you in the face and memorize us at night with that warm glow are right in front of our eyes and mind. The little tiny fuse is tucked away, usually behind a little door or under the hood of the chassis somewhere. Out of sight out of mind.

I know that owners in this thread and in others have been posting about the positive impact of adding in a new high-end fuse. Specifically the newly released Synergistic Research Purple fuse. I buy into the hype and in the few months, I'll also order several new SRP to roll into my equipment.


----------



## jonathan c (Nov 5, 2021)

I will also say that the fuse is the “port of entry” for the electric current before it reaches the “innards” of the headphone amplifier. To the extent that the fuse can provide current surge protection without spurious energy or waveforms generated, the headphone amplifier “innards” will be powered cleanly and reliably. This, _to my thinking_, eases the task of a rectifier tube in the conversion of AC to DC. This, in turn, provides the rest of the h/p/a circuit with ‘higher quality’ DC which improves performance.


----------



## Astral Abyss

jonathan c said:


> I will also say that the fuse is the “port of entry” for the electric current before it reaches the “innards” of the headphone amplifier. To the extent that the fuse can provide current surge protection without spurious energy or waveforms generated, the headphone amplifier “innards” will be powered cleanly and reliably. This, _to my thinking_, eases the task of a rectifier tube in the conversion of AC to DC. This, in turn, provides the rest of the h/p/a circuit with ‘higher quality’ DC which improves performance.


I might be willing to give it a go if it wasn't a fuse... something designed to be a weak point that fails first, and in this case costs $200.  If you get fuses for life if it blows, that could be more palatable.


----------



## jonathan c

Astral Abyss said:


> I might be willing to give it a go if it wasn't a fuse... something designed to be a weak point that fails first, and in this case costs $200.  If you get fuses for life if it blows, that could be more palatable.


…Better that a $200 fuse ‘goes’ than a $XXXX h/p/a ‘goes’ - and in the meantime, improved sound is had…


----------



## RobertSM

jonathan c said:


> …Better that a $200 fuse ‘goes’ than a $XXXX h/p/a ‘goes’ - and in the meantime, improved sound is had…



Agreed.

Let's take it a step further. Why do we invest in surge protection? Because power is in a constant state of flux. We can try to control it but it can an will do what it wants whenever it wants. 

So we mitigate and attempt to manage our losses. I'm with @jonathan c , better a fancy fuse then an expensive amp loaded up with expensive NOS tubes and our prized headphones.


----------



## Astral Abyss

RobertSM said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Let's take it a step further. Why do we invest in surge protection? Because power is in a constant state of flux. We can try to control it but it can an will do what it wants whenever it wants.
> 
> So we mitigate and attempt to manage our losses. I'm with @jonathan c , better a fancy fuse then an expensive amp loaded up with expensive NOS tubes and our prized headphones.


I guess I'm just having trouble wrapping my head around the price.


----------



## RobertSM

Astral Abyss said:


> I guess I'm just having trouble wrapping my head around the price.


I respect that.


----------



## Wes S (Nov 6, 2021)

Astral Abyss said:


> I guess I'm just having trouble wrapping my head around the price.


I get the fuse is pricey, and it's the reason only one of my components has one so far, but I plan to upgrade all my components with them eventually.  The price to performance ratio is actually just about right with the Purple fuse in my opinion.  I have paid the same amount for NOS pairs of tubes, power cables and interconnects and the fuse had just as much or more of an impact on the sound.  I am not trying to sell these fuses and push them on people, but I will say it's made a substantial improvement in my system and they have a 30 day no hassle return policy for those that are bit skeptical.


----------



## Contrails

I tried a fancy power cable with the WA6-SE. Luckily I got to borrow it from a friend cos I can’t hear f*ck all difference! 

Interestingly enough, I have tried different interconnects and speaker cables and I have definitely heard a difference.


----------



## Barnstormer13

@Astral Abyss 

Cables and fuses are one of the more controversial areas of audiophilia and there’s a wide spectrum of opinion. I’ve been an audiophile long enough to accept that things I wouldn’t expect to make an audible difference sometimes do, so more power to those who find they improve the sound. 

That said, I believe in the following ranking of importance in the audio chain (assuming the headphone and amp work well together):

1: Headphone
2: Amplifier 
3: Noise filters and other ground loop fixers (if used)
4: tubes (this one is very amp dependent)
5: DAC
6: headphone cables
7: patch cords
8: power cords and fuses.

This ranking isn’t set in stone for me, but it’s worked well enough over the years when deciding where to spend my money for maximum improvement.


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> @Astral Abyss
> 
> Cables and fuses are one of the more controversial areas of audiophilia and there’s a wide spectrum of opinion. I’ve been an audiophile long enough to accept that things I wouldn’t expect to make an audible difference sometimes do, so more power to those who find they improve the sound.
> 
> ...


Ear examinations?


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Nov 9, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Ear examinations?


Good point- we all hear differently and age makes a huge difference. At 55 yo I can’t hear above 15khz any more. 

Younger people able to hear all the way to 20khz and beyond hear something different than what I do.


----------



## Odin412

I tried the new Linlai Global-Hifi 274B rectifier tube with my WA6. Nice tube with spacious midrange and smooth treble, but a tiny bit bass light for my taste.


----------



## Alfred Oz

Odin412 said:


> I tried the new Linlai Global-Hifi 274B rectifier tube with my WA6. Nice tube with spacious midrange and smooth treble, but a tiny bit bass light for my taste.


I also have the elite series 274b rectifier in my WA6 SE. I went from stock to sophia princess then gz32 and have now settled on the linlai 😀 I agree with your comments, though I thought the bass sounded just right for me but I'm limited to what I can compare it to. I'm also using the stock 13de7 tubes. Maybe it's my LCD-X headphones making the bass just right.


----------



## Odin412

Alfred Oz said:


> I also have the elite series 274b rectifier in my WA6 SE. I went from stock to sophia princess then gz32 and have now settled on the linlai 😀 I agree with your comments, though I thought the bass sounded just right for me but I'm limited to what I can compare it to. I'm also using the stock 13de7 tubes. Maybe it's my LCD-X headphones making the bass just right.


I was tempted by the Elite series 274B but it's not cheap so I started with the Hifi series. I'm glad that the Elite working out well for you - I'll probably get one a bit later. It's interesting how some tubes just 'click' with certain headphones - that's part of what makes this hobby fun!


----------



## blackdragon87 (Nov 23, 2021)

.


----------



## Odin412

One of the reasons that I enjoy my WA6 is that it's versatile. Here are the headphones that pair beautifully with the WA6 to my ears: Audeze LCD-XC, Focal Elear and Elegia, and MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Closed - a pretty diverse list!


----------



## jonathan c

Odin412 said:


> One of the reasons that I enjoy my WA6 is that it's versatile. Here are the headphones that pair beautifully with the WA6 to my ears: Audeze LCD-XC, Focal Elear and Elegia, and MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Closed - a pretty diverse list!


☑️☑️ Spot on….from efficient low-impedance planar (Audeze LCD-X, 20 ohms) to inefficient high-impedance dynamic (Beyer DT-880, 600 ohms), the WA6 delivers the musical goods!

And, even being output transformer coupled, the WA6 is quick and exciting. [My intuition: the tube rectification has a lot to do with the responsiveness of the drive tubes 🤷🏻]


----------



## Odin412

jonathan c said:


> [My intuition: the tube rectification has a lot to do with the responsiveness of the drive tubes 🤷🏻]


That may well be - I've certainly noticed sonic differences using different rectifier tubes. Sometimes I think the rectifier tube makes a bigger difference than the driver tubes, and I don't really understand why that may be. However, I hear what I hear.


----------



## chriscarstens

I'd love to try this amp out.


----------



## senseitedj

All,

Curious about the 274B-HP KR Audio tube; It is one of the recommended tubes by Woo Audio for WA6 SE. Anyone can share their experiences using this particular bulb? 

https://wooaudio.com/tubes/kraudio-274bhp-each


----------



## Contrails

So a guy bought my WA6-SE but he wanted to test the amp before he gave me the funds.  I told him to bring his headphones along to my place.  He rocks up with some tube powered CD player and a Musical Fidelity MF-200 pair of headphones.  Specs - 64ohm, max input power of 30mw with a sensitivity of 99db.  I say to him are you sure you wanna plug those as there might be too much power? Oh they will be fine he replies. He then listens to a few songs and then says oh this amp is not for me. I say to him yeah I think there is a mismatch between the amp and the headphones. He says yeah but he's not gonna spend large on headphones. Why the f*ck are you looking at buying a WA6-SE then for $1700 NZD and while using those? Grinds my gears when people don't research stuff before pulling the trigger at an auction.


----------



## Contrails

senseitedj said:


> All,
> 
> Curious about the 274B-HP KR Audio tube; It is one of the recommended tubes by Woo Audio for WA6 SE. Anyone can share their experiences using this particular bulb?
> 
> https://wooaudio.com/tubes/kraudio-274bhp-each


For $747 I would look at picking up a NOS tube such as a GZ34 or WE422a.


----------



## jonathan c

Contrails said:


> For $747 I would look at picking up a NOS tube such as a GZ34 or WE422a.


Mullard GZ34 would be nowhere near $747…


----------



## Contrails

jonathan c said:


> Mullard GZ34 would be nowhere near $747…


Could buy two metal base GZ34 for $747.


----------



## senseitedj

jonathan c said:


> Mullard GZ34 would be nowhere near $747…





Contrails said:


> Could buy two metal base GZ34 for $747.



Good shout guys, that almost didn't cross my mind... I'll look into that. 

GZ34, which brand is that? Mullard? Also still curious how the KR tube performs against NOS tubes.

I hear the USAF tube is pretty good as well.


----------



## Contrails (Dec 12, 2021)

senseitedj said:


> Good shout guys, that almost didn't cross my mind... I'll look into that.
> 
> GZ34, which brand is that? Mullard? Also still curious how the KR tube performs against NOS tubes.
> 
> I hear the USAF tube is pretty good as well.


USAF is pretty neutral. I would get a RCA 5u4g instead. Cheaper and beautiful sounding tube - neutral sounding.

13DR7 drivers for more gain and bass impact. Fabulous for rock or pop.(2nd Gen).


----------



## jonathan c

senseitedj said:


> Good shout guys, that almost didn't cross my mind... I'll look into that.
> 
> GZ34, which brand is that? Mullard? Also still curious how the KR tube performs against NOS tubes.
> 
> I hear the USAF tube is pretty good as well.


I use the USAF 596 with the beautiful Woo adapter in my WA6 (first generation). Will do so in WA6-SE which will arrive very soon. Close up of current avatar:


----------



## jonathan c

Contrails said:


> USAF is pretty neutral. I would get a RCA 5u4g instead. Cheaper and beautiful sounding tube - neutral sounding.
> 
> 13DR7 drivers for more gain and bass impact. Fabulous for rock or pop.


True for WA6 (second generation).


----------



## senseitedj

Contrails said:


> USAF is pretty neutral. I would get a RCA 5u4g instead. Cheaper and beautiful sounding tube - neutral sounding.
> 
> 13DR7 drivers for more gain and bass impact. Fabulous for rock or pop.(2nd Gen).



I've already got the RCA 5u4g, need to get the driver and fuse upgrade tho. Did you buy your driver tubes from Woo? the 13 series tubes are difficult to locate in the UK.


----------



## mpv

Cho Worsh said:


> Yes, as stated in an earlier post in this thread, Deyan is now making a 6SN7 adapter for the WA6SE like the one that glenn used to make.


May I know from where can I get 6SN7 adaptors for my WA6-SE,please?


----------



## Contrails

senseitedj said:


> I've already got the RCA 5u4g, need to get the driver and fuse upgrade tho. Did you buy your driver tubes from Woo? the 13 series tubes are difficult to locate in the UK.


EBay, or vacuumtubes.net is another good one.


----------



## Contrails

mpv said:


> May I know from where can I get 6SN7 adaptors for my WA6-SE,please?


Woo makes them or you can request them.


----------



## jonathan c

mpv said:


> May I know from where can I get 6SN7 adaptors for my WA6-SE,please?


Before you act, please note this:


----------



## senseitedj (Dec 15, 2021)

My last set-up of WA6-SE. Using Burson 3XP as DAC. Photo slightly out of date as I am using stock tubes in this photo.

Planning to pair the WA6-SE with Audiolab A6000 / Ifi Diablo soon and see where it takes me.


----------



## jonathan c

If you mean the Audiolab CDT-6000, 👍. Here is the ‘setup’ _chez moi……_also, the Woo WA6SE……


----------



## senseitedj (Dec 15, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> If you mean the Audiolab CDT-6000, 👍. Here is the ‘setup’ _chez moi……_also, the Woo WA6SE……



What a fortunate coincidence! I have the A6000 Play, the streaming version. How is the pairing for you? Its currently powering my KEF LS50 speakers.

Also congrats on the recent purchase!

I see you have LCD-X as well 20 ohm, how is the pairing with those low impedance HP?


----------



## jonathan c

senseitedj said:


> What a fortunate coincidence! I have the A6000 Play, the streaming version. How is the pairing for you? Its currently powering my KEF LS50 speakers.
> 
> Also congrats on the recent purchase!
> 
> I see you have LCD-X as well 20 ohm, how is the pairing with those low impedance HP?


I have the CDT-6000: 4yrs+ very reliable, quiet, _detailed. _The WA6SE is great with low-Z and high-Z h/p. (When I go with high-Z h/p, I will connect the otl Woo WA2.)


----------



## senseitedj (Dec 15, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> I have the CDT-6000: 4yrs+ very reliable, quiet, _detailed. _The WA6SE is great with low-Z and high-Z h/p. (When I go with high-Z h/p, I will connect the otl Woo WA2.)



Nice. Any hissing or humming on LCD-X when plugged into the WA6-SE? Is it still compatible with the high-z tap?

For complicated reasons, I have not had a chance to test this with my LCD-4z (15 ohm, 98db/mW) myself and I am currently abroad.


----------



## jonathan c

senseitedj said:


> Nice. Any hissing or humming on LCD-X when plugged into the WA6-SE? Is it still compatible with the high-z tap?
> 
> For complicated reasons, I have not had a chance to test this with my LCD-4z (15 ohm, 98db/mW) myself and I am currently abroad.


No problems at all with hum on LCD-X or any headphone via the high-Z socket or low-Z socket. Every component is plugged into Furman Elite-15i power conditioner via short (0.5 / 0.6 metre) power cables.


----------



## senseitedj

jonathan c said:


> No problems at all with hum on LCD-X or any headphone via the high-Z socket or low-Z socket. Every component is plugged into Furman Elite-15i power conditioner via short (0.5 / 0.6 metre) power cables.



Great to know! Because my experience with Studio Six has been different, where I heard hissing with some of my lower impedance HPs. Hence I asked.


----------



## iFi audio

jonathan c said:


> If you mean the Audiolab CDT-6000, 👍. Here is the ‘setup’ _chez moi……_also, the Woo WA6SE……



Hmmm, is black your favourite color by any chance  ?


----------



## jonathan c

iFi audio said:


> Hmmm, is black your favourite color by any chance  ?


Burnished copper on all components would be rather nice…😆


----------



## David222

senseitedj said:


> My last set-up of WA6-SE. Using Burson 3XP as DAC. Photo slightly out of date as I am using stock tubes in this photo.
> 
> Planning to pair the WA6-SE with Audiolab A6000 / Ifi Diablo soon and see where it takes me.




You have superb taste!!


----------



## senseitedj (Dec 15, 2021)

David222 said:


> You have superb taste!!



Such an insane combo that. That Combo is like having 3 amps rolled into one


----------



## iFi audio

jonathan c said:


> Burnished copper on all components would be rather nice…😆



Yes, that would be very appealing at least at first, but what you did with your setup will hold its visual ground for years to come. Black might not be the most exciting color there is, but it's quite universal and rather classy if put on aluminum bits.


----------



## jonathan c

As the first day of winter approaches, provisions for the WA6SE are gathered:


----------



## bpiotrow13

jonathan c said:


> As the first day of winter approaches, provisions for the WA6SE are gathered:


Nice i am also collecting some tubes at the end of the year.


----------



## senseitedj

jonathan c said:


> As the first day of winter approaches, provisions for the WA6SE are gathered:



let us know which you think is the best all-round drive tube


----------



## VanHai (Jan 15, 2022)

I recently acquired the Woo Audio 6SE 2nd generation and looking for advices and recommendations for tubes rolling. Is that indirectly heated rectifier better than directly heated or vice versa.

I have tried few rectifiers that i have in my inventory: Ken-Rad 5Y3, GE5Y3, RCA JAN CRC5V4-G, stock 5U3C and Bendix 6106. So far i like the most is Bendix 6106 and then the ,RCA JAN CRC5V4-G with stock power tubes 13DE7. I also have a pair Dumont 13DE7 but the stock with Bendix 6106 sound better.

I have couple of Mullard GZ30 NOS coming next week. Any advices or experiences on the Bendi6106 and Mullard GZ30. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## jonathan c

VanHai said:


> I recently acquired the Woo Audio 6SE 2nd generation and looking for advices and recommendations for tubes rolling. Is that indirectly heated rectifier better than directly heated or vice versa.
> 
> I have tried few rectifiers that i have in my inventory: Ken-Rad 5Y3, GE5Y3, RCA JAN CRC5V4-G, stock 5U3C and Bendix 6106. So far i like the most is Bendix 6106 and then the ,RCA JAN CRC5V4-G with stock power tubes 13DE7. I also have a pair Dumont 13DE7 but the stock sound with Bendix 6106 sound better.
> 
> I have couple of Mullard GZ30 NOS coming next week. Any advices or experiences on the Bendi6106 and Mullard GZ30. Thank you in advance for your help.


You will find that specific rectifiers match well with specific 13DE7s or 13FD7s. I cannot say whether ‘directly heateds’ are categorically better / worse than ‘indirectly heateds’. I can suggest a few rectifier tubes that have enhanced my enjoyment of the WA6SE (and WA6): Mullard GZ32, Mullard GZ34, Mullard CV593, USAF 596 (w/ adapter).


----------



## VanHai

jonathan c said:


> You will find that specific rectifiers match well with specific 13DE7s or 13FD7s. I cannot say whether ‘directly heateds’ are categorically better / worse than ‘indirectly heateds’. I can suggest a few rectifier tubes that have enhanced my enjoyment of the WA6SE (and WA6): Mullard GZ32, Mullard GZ34, Mullard CV593, USAF 596 (w/ adapter).


I have Mullard GZ30 coming next week. How does it compare to Mullard GZ32, GZ33,GZ34 and GZ37, are they very much the same?.


----------



## jonathan c

VanHai said:


> I have Mullard GZ30 coming next week. How does it compare to Mullard GZ32, GZ33,GZ34 and GZ37, are they very much the same?.


I have not tried a GZ30.


----------



## bpiotrow13

VanHai said:


> I recently acquired the Woo Audio 6SE 2nd generation and looking for advices and recommendations for tubes rolling. Is that indirectly heated rectifier better than directly heated or vice versa.
> 
> I have tried few rectifiers that i have in my inventory: Ken-Rad 5Y3, GE5Y3, RCA JAN CRC5V4-G, stock 5U3C and Bendix 6106. So far i like the most is Bendix 6106 and then the ,RCA JAN CRC5V4-G with stock power tubes 13DE7. I also have a pair Dumont 13DE7 but the stock with Bendix 6106 sound better.
> 
> I have couple of Mullard GZ30 NOS coming next week. Any advices or experiences on the Bendi6106 and Mullard GZ30. Thank you in advance for your help.


I have only tried Sophia 274b, which not only sounded but also looked very nice.

A nice collection of ZMF headphone You have out there


----------



## VanHai

bpiotrow13 said:


> I have only tried Sophia 274b, which not only sounded but also looked very nice.
> 
> A nice collection of ZMF headphone You have out there


Thank you @ bpiotrow13, the Sophia 274b looks gorgeous at night .


----------



## bpiotrow13 (Jan 15, 2022)

VanHai said:


> Thank you @ bpiotrow13, the Sophia 274b looks gorgeous at night .


Indeed, i see You also have DNA amplifier. Could You share a few words of comparison against Wa6se?


----------



## Barnstormer13

bpiotrow13 said:


> Indeed, i see You also have DNA amplifier. Could You share a few words of comparison against Wa6se?


I’m curious too. Heard good things about it but would love a comparison


----------



## VanHai (Jan 15, 2022)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Indeed, i see You also have DNA amplifier. Could You share a few words of comparison against Wa6se?


I only have a week with the WA6SE and still comparing again the DNA Sonnet  2. So far it is a very close race, and the Sonnet still a few feet ahead in clarity and the WA6SE is a bit darker, other than that they are very similar in sound stage and base. DNA has the advantage with dynamic headphones (beautiful music with ZMF headphones) but the woo excels with planar cans.

I love the DNA because you can use any tube and it is still sounded great ,i only spent about $75.00 in tubes for it. Waiting for my Mullard GZ30 and will see who is zooming who.


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Jan 16, 2022)

Woo Audio WA6-SE Gen 2 incoming - should be here Wednesday!

My Sofia 274B is back-ordered, so I'm on eBay seeing what's out there.  I almost pulled the trigger on a USAF but didn't and now it's sold, so *sadface*.  Now to scour the interwebs for something else worthy...

I've also got a pair of NOS 13EM7's coming from Woo (with adapters) - anxious to start tube-rolling this bad boy!


----------



## VanHai

ColSaulTigh said:


> Woo Audio WA6-SE Gen 2 incoming - should be here Wednesday!
> 
> My Sofia 247b is back-ordered, so I'm on eBay seeing what's out there.  I almost pulled the trigger on a USAF but didn't and now it's sold, so *sadface*.  Now to scour the interwebs for something else worthy...
> 
> I've also got a pair of NOS 13EM7's coming from Woo (with adapters) - anxious to start tube-rolling this bad boy!


Hey welcome to the club, tubes rolling is a terrible hobby. They will cost you even more than the amp itself.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

VanHai said:


> Hey welcome to the club, tubes rolling is a terrible hobby. They will cost you even more than the amp itself.


Oh, I'm already aware - check my sig.  Started with a cheap Douk Audio P1, then the xDuoo TA-30, and now the Woo WA6-SE G2.  I just ordered a KR-274B from Germany for ~$400USD.  Bought the Sofia 274B from Woo (back-ordered), and now I'm scouring the interwebs for a USAF....and the amp doesn't even arrive until Wednesday!


----------



## VanHai

ColSaulTigh said:


> Oh, I'm already aware - check my sig.  Started with a cheap Douk Audio P1, then the xDuoo TA-30, and now the Woo WA6-SE G2.  I just ordered a KR-274B from Germany for ~$400USD.  Bought the Sofia 274B from Woo (back-ordered), and now I'm scouring the interwebs for a USAF....and the amp doesn't even arrive until Wednesday!


It looks like you have all the options.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

VanHai said:


> It looks like you have all the options.


Still kicking myself for not pulling the trigger on the USAF yesterday...


----------



## Barnstormer13

ColSaulTigh said:


> Oh, I'm already aware - check my sig.  Started with a cheap Douk Audio P1, then the xDuoo TA-30, and now the Woo WA6-SE G2.  I just ordered a KR-274B from Germany for ~$400USD.  Bought the Sofia 274B from Woo (back-ordered), and now I'm scouring the interwebs for a USAF....and the amp doesn't even arrive until Wednesday!


I did the same thing. Had a Sophia 274B and a bunch of NOS driver tubes by the time the amp showed up.


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 15, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> Woo Audio WA6-SE Gen 2 incoming - should be here Wednesday!
> 
> My Sofia 247b is back-ordered, so I'm on eBay seeing what's out there.  I almost pulled the trigger on a USAF but didn't and now it's sold, so *sadface*.  Now to scour the interwebs for something else worthy...
> 
> I've also got a pair of NOS 13EM7's coming from Woo (with adapters) - anxious to start tube-rolling this bad boy!


I’ll be interested to see how the ‘rolling’ goes for you. [I have found that, for the Woo WA6 and the Woo WA6SE, the sonic differences that arise from ‘rectifier rolling’ dwarf those that arise from ‘driver rolling’.]


----------



## bpiotrow13

VanHai said:


> I only have a week with the WA6SE and still comparing again the DNA Sonnet  2. So far it is a very close race, and the Sonnet still a few feet ahead in clarity and the WA6SE is a bit darker, other than that they are very similar in sound stage and base. DNA has the advantage with dynamic headphones (beautiful music with ZMF headphones) but the woo excels with planar cans.
> 
> I love the DNA because you can use any tube and it is still sounded great ,i only spent about $75.00 in tubes for it. Waiting for my Mullard GZ30 and will see who is zooming who.


Nice, thanks. You say thay are close. I guess still with dynamic HPs wa6se is close to DNA? Would be really nice to hear if You have more impressions to share.


----------



## VanHai (Jan 16, 2022)

bpiotrow13 said:


> Nice, thanks. You say thay are close. I guess still with dynamic HPs wa6se is close to DNA? Would be really nice to hear if You have more impressions to share.


After few more sessions last night with the same headphones at the same volume and limited of tubes rolling, my assessment still hold true but with a little bit of twist.

With dynamic HPs (Auteur), DNA is better. The vocals are smoother, clearer, more rounded and better texture, the sound stage about the same but i was surprise that the base on DNA hit harder. I also tested my Audeze XC  (20 ohm), they sounded as good as they are on WA 6SE but DNA struggles with high impedance planar HPs.

No doubt about it, DNA can do better with dynamic HPs, but I prefer my high impedance planar HPs with WA 6SE. With 2 pairs of high impedance HPs ( Vibro-Labs and Fostex T50RP modded) i believed they are around 300-500 ohm.  WA6 SE outperforms the DNA with more musical, better dynamic and plenty of power left.

 I am not an audiophile, just love music. Hope this little  assessment will help. Between them i do not favor which one, just glad that i have both.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

My WA6-SE Gen 2 arrived today!

Stock rectified (Sofia backorders, USAF 596 coming from eBay (adapter coming from Woo, because, um, Woo?).

Power tubes upgraded to 13EM7's from Woo (Westinghouse). I'll start reading the tube rolling threads for others to play with.

First impressions: Very well packed, no complaints. Arrived 2 days ahead of the estimated delivery date from FedEx. I am a bit disappointed they were delayed so long for the silver unit, but basic black is fine.

Very well crafted, these units feel very substantial. The umbilical cord is much shorter than I imagined, but that makes cable management easier.

Listening through my Focal Clear MG's (55Ω) with cheap silver/copper Lutz cable (high impedance jack). Using my Douk P1 as a DAC from my PC USB (because my SMSL VMV D1SE is somewhere in China, apparently). EQ is off.

Boston - "More Than A Feeling" is clean, precise, and very "70's Rock" thick. Nice. Cymbals are a touch suppressed. "Hitch a Ride" is strong, close, but slightly hollow. Turning the EQ on and off illustrates what I don't like about these headphones (they're very clinical).

Usher - "Yeah!" has plenty of bass, but again, it's a bit thick and not quite defined. Highs don't "sparkle". This is a very "tubey" amp/tube combo, that's for sure.

John Williams and the London Philharmonic Orchestra - "Star Wars - Main Theme" sounds big and wide as it should, a better recording would serve this better, I think. The harp and triangle are a bit buried. "The Throne Room" is impactful. The brass really sings here. "The Imperial March" sounds better - the orchestra is placed correctly.

General take - very, very warm and thick, this is a lot more of what I was looking for. I'll try the Sennheiser HD8XX's tomorrow night for comparison. In the meantime, any suggestions?

Also, there's a very slight buzz, which I attribute to my cheap power cord, cheap DAC, and lack of burn-in. I assume that'll go away?


----------



## gefski

ColSaulTigh said:


> My WA6-SE Gen 2 arrived today!
> 
> Stock rectified (Sofia backorders, USAF 596 coming from eBay (adapter coming from Woo, because, um, Woo?).
> 
> ...


Don’t know of any buzz, even slight, with Woo amps. (Other than the first few seconds after turn-on) Nothing that burn-in will fix. Likely something in your particular combination. Just try swapping stuff in & out and move cables around.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

So Woo is apparently backordered on the Sophia 274B with clear glass.  They're offering me the blue glass version for a $20 discount.

Does anyone know if there's any difference aside from the glass color?

Thanks!


----------



## Ralf Hutter

ColSaulTigh said:


> So Woo is apparently backordered on the Sophia 274B with clear glass.  They're offering me the blue glass version for a $20 discount.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any difference aside from the glass color?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a few of the original clear ones for sale, I PMed you.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

It's time for everyone's favorite game show - "What's in the Box?"

Extra bonus edition!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

That's right!  It's my USAF 596 and Woo Audio 596-to-5U4G adapter!!!


----------



## jonathan c

Tag-team for the WWF…*W*oo *W*oo *F*ederation…


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> Tag-team for the WWF…*W*oo *W*oo *F*ederation…



Ugh, I wanted my WA6-SE Gen2 in silver so bad, but Woo talked me into black (2 weeks vs. 2 months.)  Maybe next time!

But I must say,  you have nice taste in rectifiers and adapters!


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> Ugh, I wanted my WA6-SE Gen2 in silver so bad, but Woo talked me into black (2 weeks vs. 2 months.)  Maybe next time!
> 
> But I must say,  you have nice taste in rectifiers and adapters!


This is at ‘mountain house’ / in my study is the black WA6SE…matches the gear there.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> This is at ‘mountain house’ / in my study is the black WA6SE…matches the gear there.


Yeah, there's a certain elegance to basic black.  But since I'm basically starting from the ground up in the hobby again, I was thinking of going all silver.  Woo + Denafrips Pontus II + whatever.  But most of the time I'm sitting in the dark chilling anyway, so....

Just to confirm, your 596 sits slightly anti-clockwise, right?  Like aligned to the 11:00 position?  Just want to make sure it's not just me.


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> Yeah, there's a certain elegance to basic black.  But since I'm basically starting from the ground up in the hobby again, I was thinking of going all silver.  Woo + Denafrips Pontus II + whatever.  But most of the time I'm sitting in the dark chilling anyway, so....
> 
> Just to confirm, your 596 sits slightly anti-clockwise, right?  Like aligned to the 11:00 position?  Just want to make sure it's not just me.


Mine does - I go by fitting the tube into the ‘key slot’ of the adapter.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> Mine does - I go by fitting the tube into the ‘key slot’ of the adapter.



I think (but am not 100% positive) that two pins are slightly smaller than the other two, making it only fit one way.  I didn't notice anything to key the tube off of in the adapter.  The adapter does have a key slot though into the amp, that much I'm sure of.


----------



## VanHai

I am curious with those adapters and special tubes. How they compare to the best of regular tubes?.


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> I think (but am not 100% positive) that two pins are slightly smaller than the other two, making it only fit one way.  I didn't notice anything to key the tube off of in the adapter.  The adapter does have a key slot though into the amp, that much I'm sure of.


There are pins that are 2+2. You are correct, there is only one fit. These sorts of tubes must be hand-made so orientation variance exists.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

VanHai said:


> I am curious with those adapters and special tubes. How they compare to the best of regular tubes?.


For this amp, and having only the stock + the USAF to compare, I can tell you the USAF is a DRAMATIC improvement over stock.  Much richer, fuller sound.  Delivers an incredible amount of detail.  Plenty of nice clean juice for hard-hitting drum kicks.  I have other tubes coming (see my sig).  

As for the adapter, well, if my choice is the Woo adapter that looks stunning and matches my other adapters OR a generic one that looks like it came from the 1970's in basic brown, I'll spend the extra money on the Woo adapter.  YOLO, right?


----------



## bpiotrow13

ColSaulTigh said:


> For this amp, and having only the stock + the USAF to compare, I can tell you the USAF is a DRAMATIC improvement over stock. Much richer, fuller sound. Delivers an incredible amount of detail. Plenty of nice clean juice for hard-hitting drum kicks. I have other tubes coming (see my sig).


This is interesting and also my experience that rectifier tube in this amp really matters. I understand that You will have Sophia 274b as well. Could You compare it against USAF?

And USAF looks awesome


----------



## ColSaulTigh

bpiotrow13 said:


> This is interesting and also my experience that rectifier tube in this amp really matters. I understand that You will have Sophia 274b as well. Could You compare it against USAF?
> 
> And USAF looks awesome


I have the Sophia(s) coming, as well as the HP Audio from Germany.  I'll do a write up of each.


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Jan 21, 2022)

Tonight's tube: Sophia Princess 274B.

Looks: 9/10
Sound: 7/10
Packaging: 2/10

Tube is pretty enough and sounds fine, but the packaging just looks cheap.  There virtually no padding (thank you to the private individual who sold them to me and packed them like they were going into a war zone!)

I think once you get past the fact that these are probably not worth the inflated price tag they're fine.

Also, even though these are 4-pin, they plug right into the Woo Audio WA6-SE Gen 2 and work just fine - no adapter required, apparently.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Ok, gonna revise my review slightly - Sound: 8/10.  After warming up a bit, this tube has some "umph" on the bottom end, really filling out the bottom.  I'll have to A/B it with the USAF tomorrow to make sure...


----------



## VanHai (Jan 22, 2022)

These are rectifiers that i have. After happy listening, i would rate them in this order.

1. Mullard GZ30.
2. Bendix 6106 and Ken-Rad 5Y3 GT( a tight).
3. RCA 5U4G.
4. RCA JAN CRC5V4G.


----------



## jonathan c

VanHai said:


> These are rectifiers that i have. After happy listening, i would rate them in this order.
> 
> 1. Mullard GZ30.
> 2. Bendix 6106 and Ken-Rad 5Y3 GT( a tight).
> ...


A couple to add for your ‘happy listening’: Mullard CV593, USAF 596 (+ adapter).


----------



## VanHai

jonathan c said:


> A couple to add for your ‘happy listening’: Mullard CV593, USAF 596 (+ adapter).


Can i borrow yours?. Just joking, soon or later i will get them.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> A couple to add for your ‘happy listening’: Mullard CV593, USAF 596 (+ adapter).


I'll add the Sophia Princess 274B to the list.  Really opens up after several hours of listening.

Fair warning, the packaging is cheap and looks like something from a Chinese knock-off factory, but it works fine and sounds nice and toasty.  Bonus that the tube itself looks pretty, too.


----------



## David222 (Jan 23, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> I'll add the Sophia Princess 274B to the list.  Really opens up after several hours of listening.
> 
> Fair warning, the packaging is cheap and looks like something from a Chinese knock-off factory, but it works fine and sounds nice and toasty.  Bonus that the tube itself looks pretty, too.



They save the better packaging/boxes for the 1 year warranty


----------



## senseitedj

Another good value tube I recommend is the GZ34 from JJ. Has a slightly warm tilt in sound signature, but still sounds fast. Good bass extension whilst maintaining good imaging and soundstage.

Before burn in it sounds rather congested but a very high performing tube once burned in after 20+ hrs. Only costs about 20 USD.

I have a sophia 274b as well but it's so tall it cant fit into my TV rack, so I will be using the gz34 for a while. Gz34 performs very close to 274b, but sounds faster and with less bass quantity.


----------



## Odin412

senseitedj said:


> Another good value tube I recommend is the GZ34 from JJ. Has a slightly warm tilt in sound signature, but still sounds fast. Good bass extension whilst maintaining good imaging and soundstage.
> 
> Before burn in it sounds rather congested but a very high performing tube once burned in after 20+ hrs. Only costs about 20 USD.
> 
> I have a sophia 274b as well but it's so tall it cant fit into my TV rack, so I will be using the gz34 for a while. Gz34 performs very close to 274b, but sounds faster and with less bass quantity.


Interesting - thanks! I'll try this one.


----------



## snapple10

Stepping back a bit, ordered stock tubes for WA-6SE gen.1 for the fun of it… 
tubes arrived today. Plan to spend more time with tubes


----------



## David222

"Woohoo!" Excited for this new arrival today.


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Jan 25, 2022)

David222 said:


> "Woohoo!" Excited for this new arrival today.


Your box is in better shape than mine!

Let's see that Woo Audio adapter!


----------



## Feedbacker

Looking good in the evening light.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

So, I've added another rectifier to the stable - 1972 NOS Brimar 5Z4GY coming from across the pond.  Should be here in a month or so...


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> They save the better packaging/boxes for the 1 year warranty


Make certain that the warranty is not for the boxes…🙁…


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> Make certain that the warranty is not for the boxes…🙁…


Thanks to a private seller here, I got two of them for less than the price of one!  Warranty be damned - I'll upgrade the amp long before I burn these tubes out.

Having said that, the are (to date) my favorite sounding tubes for the WA6-SE Gen2!  The USAF 596 is much thicker and toasty sounding, but for some reason it sounds like it lacks something the Sophia's have.  I haven't put my finger on it yet, but I will.


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Feb 2, 2022)

Who else invested in one of these bad boys?




KR Audio 274B-HD!



Got it from Germany for less than half of what Woo charges....

First impression (without burn-in) is that's is exceptionally clean and resolving.  Crisp, but not bright.  Not at all thick and gooey like the "Mighty 596" or as sparkly as the Sophia Princess.

It's supposed to take 300-400 hours to properly burn in, so I'll be spending a while with it.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Question for tube experts: what is this? Says RCA, but it also says Britain. Rebranded Something else? It’s a fantastic sounding rectifier.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Barnstormer13 said:


> Question for tube experts: what is this? Says RCA, but it also says Britain. Rebranded Something else? It’s a fantastic sounding rectifier.


Looks like some variety of a Eurpoean-producted RCA 5AR4/GZ34 rectifier.

Like this one: https://www.nosvacuumtubes.net/nos-rca-5ar4-gz34/


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> So, I've added another rectifier to the stable - 1972 NOS Brimar 5Z4GY coming from across the pond.  Should be here in a month or so...



Nice purchase. I am enjoying brimar cv717 these days. Just ordered the driver tube upgrade from woo.

Exciting days ahead!


----------



## senseitedj

After rotating my cv717s, I have decided to enjoy my wa6 se with raytheon 5r4w


----------



## VanHai (Feb 5, 2022)

senseitedj said:


> After rotating my cv717s, I have decided to enjoy my wa6 se with raytheon 5r4w


This potato masher rectifier needs love, it is underrated and not many information about it. My is Chatman JAN CAHG 5R4WGA combines with a pair of GE 13DR7 give My DNA Sonett 2 a good chase. It beats out many more expensive rectifiers that i have.


----------



## senseitedj

VanHai said:


> This potato masher rectifier needs love, it is underrated and not many information about it. My is Chatman JAN CAHG 5R4WGA combines with a pair of GE 13DR7 give My DNA Sonett 2 a good chase. It beats out many more expensive rectifiers that i have.



It's a nice balanced tube, not too slow, not too fast sounding, reasonably wide soundstage in relation to other tubes to my ears. Would like a bit more bass oomph but overall I rate this tube very highly. Got mine for just over 30 usd


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> Who else invested in one of these bad boys?
> 
> KR Audio 274B-HD!
> 
> ...


Let us know your impressions of this! few of us got a chance to try out the KR tube


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> Let us know your impressions of this! few of us got a chance to try out the KR tube


So I've been running this (on-and-off) since last Wednesday and here's my initial pre-burn-in impression:

This is an EXTREMELY clean rectifier.  If the Mighty 596 is thick and warm like honey and the Sophia Princess is clean and refreshing like mountain spring water, this tube is like seltzer - fizzy and light, airy and flavorless.

It leans slightly bright, but not overly so.  Bass is present and in the "correct" amount - it doesn't slam, but that's not the purpose of tubes.  It's plenty fast and does not run out of breath at all.   Orchestral bass is rich, but not "warm".  You can hear basses, cellos, bassoons, and low timpani.  The mids are bold and very forward - brass is bright, strong, and clean.  Violins are resolved and individual, not lumped into a giant "glob".  High-end instruments are not pushed into the background - harps, that tend to get lost in the mix are present.  Piccolo and chimes are clear and push through the crescendos.  Give a listen to "Battle in the Mutara Nebula" from the Star Trek II soundtrack (Tidal MQA, no EQ).

Switching over to Rock, AC/DC's "Shoot to Thrill" is very noticeably light on the bass - it's present, but suppressed.  Brian Johnson's voice is as piercing as ever.  Cymbals are there.  The kick drum doesn't kick, though.  Same with Boston, ZZ Top, etc.  This tube is not a Rock 'n' Roll tube.  Now, throw on some overdriven blues-rock and this tube sounds right at home.

It's the same story with R&B/Rap/Club music.  Bass is there, vocals are outstanding, and highs are clean and crisp.  Jazz loses its intimacy.  Diana Krall's voice seems clean but thin, lacking strength.  Chick Corea's jazz piano is a touch light.   Nothing has any weight to it, and that's the best way to describe this tube - 

We'll see how this tube does after some significant burn-in time on it.


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Feb 7, 2022)

I got my Brimar NOS 5Z4GY today - doing some.burn-in now.  So far, I like it!  Plenty of power, isn't as lean as the KR 274-HD.  I'll post a more critical review tonight.








Also, I needed someplace to store all of my rectifiers, so I thought up an idea - sneak peak:




Harbor Freight rifle case!  I'll be fitting all my spare tubes to it tonight.  Just the right size for everything, and it has wheels for easy moving and storage.  Slides neatly under the bed so it's out of the way.


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> So I've been running this (on-and-off) since last Wednesday and here's my initial pre-burn-in impression:
> 
> This is an EXTREMELY clean rectifier.  If the Mighty 596 is thick and warm like honey and the Sophia Princess is clean and refreshing like mountain spring water, this tube is like seltzer - fizzy and light, airy and flavorless.
> 
> ...



Nice, I thought the popular opinion was the 596 is the neutral and Sophia 274B the warm sounding tube? I have the 274B and I personally find it a warm tube. 

So the KR tube is even more neutral than all of them, most solid-state sounding out of all of them?


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Feb 7, 2022)

senseitedj said:


> Nice, I thought the popular opinion was the 596 is the neutral and Sophia 274B the warm sounding tube? I have the 274B and I personally find it a warm tube.
> 
> So the KR tube is even more neutral than all of them, most solid-state sounding out of all of them?


I find the Sophia Princess 274b to be a very clean, neutral tube.  The USAF 596 is very warm and thick.  It's the most "tubey" sounding tube I've heard so far.  The NOS Brimar 5U4GY is also warm, but not as much as the 596.

The KR 274B-HD is very solid-state sounding, yes.  It's most definitely a clean tube, but it lacks any sense of personality.  If you want clean, this is it.  If you want flavor, look elsewhere.


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> I find the Sophia Princess 274b to be a very clean, neutral tube.  The USAF 596 is very warm and thick.  It's the most "tubey" sounding tube I've heard so far.  The NOS Brimar 5U4GY is also warm, but not as much as the 596.
> 
> The KR 274B-HD is very solid-state sounding, yes.  It's most definitely a clean tube, but it lacks any sense of personality.  If you want clean, this is it.  If you want flavor, look elsewhere.



Thanks for sharing this, as not alot of us get a chance to try the KR. The most SS-sounding tube I had is the RCA 5U4GB. Great for general media consumption but not my cup of tea.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

As a quick update - the Brimar 5U4GY is a room HEATER!  I've had this tube in since about lunchtime doing some burn-in, and it's REALLY throwing off some heat!  I mean, I can feel it radiating from 2' away sitting at my desk.  If you've got a cold spot in the house, just plug this bad boy in and let it run.  It'll heat things up, that's for sure!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Ok Woo Crew, listen up!

Do yourselves a favor and run to eBay or wherever you buy your NOS tubes and BUY. THIS. RECTIFIER!!!

The NOS Brimar 5Z4GY is the business - hands-down my favorite rectifier. Period, full stop.

Yes, this little powerhouse is a nuclear powerplant, running so hot you could fry an egg from 2 feet away.  BUT, the sound it outputs is phenomenal.  It's so good I just ordered another one, just to have a backup.  And I have Emission Audio 5U4G AND 274B's on the way.

This tube is incredibly fast, rich, has incredible bottom-end, presents an extremely wide soundstage, and is otherwise the tits.  If it wasn't for my obsessive collecting disorder, I'd probably stop right here, but there are more tubes to try.  Having said that, I can't see how anything could much improve on this tube!!!


----------



## Odin412

ColSaulTigh said:


> Ok Woo Crew, listen up!
> 
> Do yourselves a favor and run to eBay or wherever you buy your NOS tubes and BUY. THIS. RECTIFIER!!!
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for sharing. I don't really need another rectifier tube, but now I want one.


----------



## VanHai (Feb 8, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> Ok Woo Crew, listen up!
> 
> Do yourselves a favor and run to eBay or wherever you buy your NOS tubes and BUY. THIS. RECTIFIER!!!
> 
> ...


I just ordered a new pair last week from oversea. Hopefully, they will arrive at the end of the month. Looking forward to test them out.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Odin412 said:


> Cool! Thanks for sharing. I don't really need another rectifier tube, but now I want one.


You don't "want" one of these - you **NEED* *one of these!


----------



## senseitedj

Just upgraded my driver tubes to 13em7 by raytheon, purchased from woo.

With only few hours burn in Immediately I noticed an improvement in overall performance 

In stock tubes imaging was focused around 10-11 o clock left, and 10-11 o clock right. With new tubes imaging is more distinct over 180 degree arc.

Also my more bass shy tubes now have an elevated bass, providing a more balanced FR. Soundstage is also noticeably wider and instruments have more breathing room between each other.

Only complaint is clipping I hear with my HEDDphone that I didn't get with my stock tubes, which I will hopefully resolve the issue soon


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> Just upgraded my driver tubes to 13em7 by raytheon, purchased from woo.
> 
> With only few hours burn in Immediately I noticed an improvement in overall performance
> 
> ...


What rectifier are you using?


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> What rectifier are you using?


In the photo, 274b shanghai electric 

For my test brimar 5R4GY and rca 5U4GB made in britain


----------



## ColSaulTigh

My Brimar is a 5Z4GY and I have no clipping issues with my Westinghouse 13EM7's (Matched Pair from Woo).  I wonder if the clipping is coming from those rectifiers.

Did you try them with the 274B yet?


----------



## senseitedj (Feb 8, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> My Brimar is a 5Z4GY and I have no clipping issues with my Westinghouse 13EM7's (Matched Pair from Woo).  I wonder if the clipping is coming from those rectifiers.
> 
> Did you try them with the 274B yet?


Yeah. The clipping only happens with my HEDDphone. My other HPs are fine

This problem doesn't happen when I use the stock driver tubes tho


----------



## jclyle

If anyone is considering selling their WA6 2nd edition, please drop me a line!

I've been watching for one for awhile, but patience is wearing out, and I don't want to buy new


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Welp - Apparently I have no self control...because, since I missed the used one on the classified page last night, I just ordered one of these: TAKATSUKI TA-274B Rectifier

I figure if I'm going to spend $4k for Utopias, I might as well feed them with love....


----------



## David222

senseitedj said:


> Just upgraded my driver tubes to 13em7 by raytheon, purchased from woo.
> 
> With only few hours burn in Immediately I noticed an improvement in overall performance
> 
> ...



Just a thought...did you double-check to make sure you have the "flag" down --> your AMP impedance  set to lower setting?  If not mistaken, those HEDD are very low impedance / easy to drive?


----------



## David222

ColSaulTigh said:


> Ok Woo Crew, listen up!
> 
> Do yourselves a favor and run to eBay or wherever you buy your NOS tubes and BUY. THIS. RECTIFIER!!!
> 
> ...



Interesting....I bought one months ago...got distracted and never took it out of the box....will have to give it a go if I can bring myself to remove the 596


----------



## ColSaulTigh

David222 said:


> Interesting....I bought one months ago...got distracted and never took it out of the box....will have to give it a go if I can bring myself to remove the 596


Do it!  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## senseitedj

David222 said:


> Just a thought...did you double-check to make sure you have the "flag" down --> your AMP impedance  set to lower setting?  If not mistaken, those HEDD are very low impedance / easy to drive?


Yeah. It works jst fine with my lcd 4z which is even lower impedance at 15 ohm. Hedd is 46 ohm

I plug into the low z jack. I think it's a power output issue


----------



## David222 (Feb 10, 2022)

senseitedj said:


> Yeah. It works jst fine with my lcd 4z which is even lower impedance at 15 ohm. Hedd is 46 ohm
> 
> I plug into the low z jack. I think it's a power output issue



That's frustrating...hope you sort it out.

* my bad as I forgot your SE has both hi/low jacks.  My WA6 uses a switch in back.


----------



## jonathan c (Feb 10, 2022)

senseitedj said:


> Yeah. It works jst fine with my lcd 4z which is even lower impedance at 15 ohm. Hedd is 46 ohm
> 
> I plug into the low z jack. I think it's a power output issue


•  Since you do not get the clipping on the HEDD with the stock driver tubes, there may be a power issue with the substitute driver tubes when driving the HEDD.
•  The HEDD specs are 87 dB/mw and 42 ohms. The LCD-4z specs are 98 dB/mw and 15 ohms. Expressed in dB/V - which incorporates the nominal impedance - the HEDD is 100.8 and the LCD-4z is 116.2. This is a significant difference. The substitute driver tubes which are fine with the LCD-4z may not be powerful enough for the rather less sensitive HEDD. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## senseitedj

jonathan c said:


> •  Since you do not get the clipping on the HEDD with the stock driver tubes, there may be a power issue with the substitute driver tubes when driving the HEDD.
> •  The HEDD specs are 87 dB/mw and 42 ohms. The LCD-4z specs are 98 dB/mw and 15 ohms. Expressed in dB/V - which incorporates the nominal impedance - the HEDD is 100.8 and the LCD-4z is 116.2. This is a significant difference. The substitute driver tubes which are fine with the LCD-4z may not be powerful enough for the rather less sensitive HEDD. 🤷🏻‍♂️



Thanks mate,

Yes your reasoning seems correct, and I tend to agree. The new driver tubes is supposed to output more power according to Woo website. which is why I am slightly confused.

That being said the new driver tubes, when it works with my other HPs, provide a tangible sonic improvement.


----------



## Barnstormer13

senseitedj said:


> Just upgraded my driver tubes to 13em7 by raytheon, purchased from woo.
> 
> With only few hours burn in Immediately I noticed an improvement in overall performance
> 
> ...


Nice to hear. I just ordered a pair of NOS matched EM tubes from the ‘bay and a pair of adapters from Woo. Not sure when the adapters will arrive, but the tubes will be here next week.


----------



## senseitedj

Yeah its worth it. Nice overall upgrade to the amp, whereas the rectifier tubes are usually more of a change in flavour.

If you buy the EM tubes from woo, you usually do not get to choose the brand. I hear some get Westinghouse, some GE, me personally I got raytheon


----------



## VanHai

Barnstormer13 said:


> Nice to hear. I just ordered a pair of NOS matched EM tubes from the ‘bay and a pair of adapters from Woo. Not sure when the adapters will arrive, but the tubes will be here next week.


Just did the same thing like you, ordered a pair of adapters with tubes from Woo and extra pair EM tubes from ebay. Let see who receives and enjoys them first.


----------



## senseitedj (Feb 10, 2022)

You won't regret the driver upgrade, which I was slightly reluctant in the beginning. Did not think it was this noticeable 

Next up for me is the synergistic research purple fuse

Then get a legend rectifier tube like a NOS gec u52 or we422


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> You won't regret the driver upgrade, which I was slightly reluctant in the beginning
> 
> Next up for me is the synergistic research purple fuse
> 
> Then get a legend rectifier tube like a NOS gec u52 or we422


I'm still on the fence as to whether the purple fuse actually does anything.  I keep reading contradicting information...


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> I'm still on the fence as to whether the purple fuse actually does anything.  I keep reading contradicting information...


Some people in this thread have reported improvements with the purple fuse. 

Sonic improvements might not be noticable to every amp out there but seems to have a positive effect for the wa6


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 11, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> I'm still on the fence as to whether the purple fuse actually does anything.  I keep reading contradicting information...


Contradicting information in audiophile land is par for the course. Audio is experiential and subjective so look for people who experience sound similar to you and weigh their opinions accordingly. It helps if you buy 2nd hand so you don’t take a big loss if you don’t like the change or don’t think it’s worth the price.


----------



## VanHai

Barnstormer13 said:


> Nice to hear. I just ordered a pair of NOS matched EM tubes from the ‘bay and a pair of adapters from Woo. Not sure when the adapters will arrive, but the tubes will be here next week.


Just received my pair this morning from Woo Audio.  Bland boxes, no brand name, they have more clarity and treble than my fat bottle RCA 13FD7, very good 


base. Combining with Mullard GZ 30, they give the best sound out of all rectifiers that i have. Should receive my Brimar 5Z4GY NOS the next couple days and will compare with MUllard GZ30.
​


----------



## Barnstormer13

VanHai said:


> Just received my pair this morning from Woo Audio.  Bland boxes, no brand name, they have more clarity and treble than my fat bottle RCA 13FD7, very good base. Combining with Mullard GZ 30, they give the best sound out of all rectifiers that i have. Should receive my Brimar 5Z4GY NOS the next couple days and will compare with MUllard GZ30.
> ​


Mine aren’t here yet- price of living in a remote location. Should be here next week so I should be able to add my opinion to the mix by Friday.


----------



## David222

Barnstormer13 said:


> Mine aren’t here yet- price of living in a* remote location*. Should be here next week so I should be able to add my opinion to the mix by Friday.



Think I located your order


----------



## Barnstormer13

David222 said:


> Think I located your order


If you can, tell them to drop it at the end of Cook Inlet a little to the right of Fire island.


----------



## Zachik

Barnstormer13 said:


> If you can, tell them to drop it at the end of Cook Inlet a little to the right of Fire island.


...and you live there, WHY??? 
Watching too many movies, I am thinking this whole area is populated by former mobsters in witness protection


----------



## David222

Barnstormer13 said:


> If you can, tell them to drop it at the end of Cook Inlet a little to the right of Fire island.



Perfect!  Good news, the plane is outfitted with the latest in targeting equipment. So, can guarantee your package arrives either on-land or at-sea  😂


----------



## jonathan c (Feb 14, 2022)

David222 said:


> Perfect!  Good news, the plane is outfitted with the latest in targeting equipment. So, can guarantee your package arrives either on-land or at-sea  😂


Oops…it _did_ say ‘handle with care’…🤷🏻‍♂️…


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> Oops…it _did_ say ‘fragile’…🤷🏻‍♂️…




Probably should have tested for _leakage_  

Oh, well...can't win them all 🤷‍♂️
_
_


----------



## senseitedj

David222 said:


> Think I located your order



looks like my old bottlehead crack


----------



## jclyle

I've got a new to me WA6 2nd gen headed my way! It comes with stock tubes, so I need to get some tubes ordered.

I listen to mainly rock & roll and would like suggestions for fast, and detailed tubes. 

NOS is fine, but the max I can justify for a rectifier is $200.


----------



## jonathan c

jclyle said:


> I've got a new to me WA6 2nd gen headed my way! It comes with stock tubes, so I need to get some tubes ordered.
> 
> I listen to mainly rock & roll and would like suggestions for fast, and detailed tubes.
> 
> NOS is fine, but the max I can justify for a rectifier is $200.


Start with the rectifier. With the WA6 and the WA6SE, sound changes arising from rectifier tube changes eclipse sound changes arising from driver tube changes. Within $200, Mullard CV593, GZ32, GZ34 are fine choices in rectifier tubes.


----------



## jclyle (Feb 14, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Start with the rectifier. With the WA6 and the WA6SE, sound changes arising from rectifier tube changes eclipse sound changes arising from driver tube changes. Within $200, Mullard CV593, GZ32, GZ34 are fine choices in rectifier tubes.


Yep! I'm leaning towards starting off with a GZ3. Are any of the new production tubes worth checking out? I've had good results with new production Genalex and Tung Sol with other amps.


----------



## senseitedj

jclyle said:


> Yep! I'm leaning towards starting off with a GZ3. Are any of the new production tubes worth checking out? I've had good results with new production Genalex and Tung Sol with other amps.



JJ gz34 is a good new production tube and could be had for about 30 usd


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> Start with the rectifier. With the WA6 and the WA6SE, sound changes arising from rectifier tube changes eclipse sound changes arising from driver tube changes. Within $200, Mullard CV593, GZ32, GZ34 are fine choices in rectifier tubes.


Best $55-ish bucks you'll spend right here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5Z4G-5Z4GY...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Brimar 5Z4GY is a beast of a rectifier, especially for rock.  It's fast, thick, rich, and just the right amount of warmth to be toasty without being heavy or dark.  Throw some Billy F Gibbons on there and be amazed!





If you can find one, a Sophia Princess Clear Mesh 274B should be a must have, and you can find one around $175 if you keep your eyes open.  Best all-round tube IMO.


----------



## senseitedj

I cant believe this exists

https://www.stewmac.com/electronics...QytVpMJdZKHpdEfVQD1fkjVnpZT1HXj4aAhJiEALw_wcB


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> I cant believe this exists
> 
> https://www.stewmac.com/electronics...QytVpMJdZKHpdEfVQD1fkjVnpZT1HXj4aAhJiEALw_wcB


I wonder if you pay extra for that patina on the pins.


----------



## David222

jclyle said:


> I've got a new to me WA6 2nd gen headed my way! It comes with stock tubes, so I need to get some tubes ordered.
> 
> I listen to mainly rock & roll and would like suggestions for fast, and detailed tubes.
> 
> NOS is fine, but the max I can justify for a rectifier is $200.



Great suggestions above. The GZ34 is awesome. Just to avoid a potential tube-discrimination suit... adding two more (~$200 or less) for consideration: 

1. Brimar 5R4GY  (smooth and creamy)

2. RCA JAN (straight-forward and honest)


----------



## senseitedj

David222 said:


> Great suggestions above. The GZ34 is awesome. Just to avoid a potential tube-discrimination suit... adding two more (~$200 or less) for consideration:
> 
> 1. Brimar 5R4GY  (smooth and creamy)
> 
> 2. RCA JAN (straight-forward and honest)


Yes! I also own both and your impressions are in line with mine. Both are excellent tubes in their own way and have the opposite sound characteristics with each other.

For classical I put on the rca. For slow jazz I go for the brimar


----------



## Barnstormer13

Zachik said:


> ...and you live there, WHY???
> Watching too many movies, I am thinking this whole area is populated by former mobsters in witness protection


It’s not so bad, though my wife has made it very clear that as soon as I retire we’re leaving for somewhere warmer. Sounds good to me frankly.


----------



## Barnstormer13

senseitedj said:


> I cant believe this exists
> 
> https://www.stewmac.com/electronics...QytVpMJdZKHpdEfVQD1fkjVnpZT1HXj4aAhJiEALw_wcB


Heresy! Burn it!! 

Actually, I’m curious how it sounds.


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> It’s not so bad, though my wife has made it very clear that as soon as I retire we’re leaving for somewhere *warmer.* Sounds good to me frankly.


Get more tube amps!!…🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 15, 2022)

I made a rule for myself- don’t buy any new gear until I’m willing to sell my old gear. I’m still happy with the WA6-SE. Even after owning it for a couple years time disappears when I plug in a quality pair of phones.

Edit: I’d probably sell the Lyr3 first, along with several pairs of phones. It’s an excellent hybrid and (IMHO) a great compromise between solid state and tubes, but it doesn’t have the same magic the WA6SE has with high impedance dynamics.


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> I made a rule for myself- don’t buy any new gear until I’m willing to sell my old gear. I’m still happy with the WA6-SE. Even after owning it for a couple years time disappears when I plug in a quality pair of phones.
> 
> Edit: I’d probably sell the Lyr3 first, along with several pairs of phones. It’s an excellent hybrid and (IMHO) a great compromise between solid state and tubes, but it doesn’t have the same magic the WA6SE has with high impedance dynamics.


The last part of the last sentence is _especially _true about the Woo WA2.


----------



## VanHai

Received my Brimar 5Z4GY and A/B with Mullard GZ30. Both of them sound wonderful, the 5Z4GY has a bit bigger sound stage and boomier vocals. If you like vocals, take the Mullard . It has a sweeter, tighter, intimate  and control vocals than the Brimar.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

VanHai said:


> Received my Brimar 5Z4GY and A/B with Mullard GZ30. Both of them sound wonderful, the 5Z4GY has a bit bigger sound stage and boomier vocals. If you like vocals, take the Mullard . It has a sweeter, tighter, intimate  and control vocals than the Brimar.


Nice haul!

Which RCA's are those power tubes?


----------



## VanHai

ColSaulTigh said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> Which RCA's are those power tubes?


Thanks, those are coin base RCA 13EM7.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

VanHai said:


> Thanks, those are coin base RCA 13EM7.


Do you see any performance improvements over the Woo matched pair or the others?


----------



## VanHai

ColSaulTigh said:


> Do you see any performance improvements over the Woo matched pair or the others?


It is subjective, for me i like neutral. The pair on the left are from Woo, the trebles are bit brighter, the RCA are tiny bit recess in the mids. I preferred the Zenith, they have more balance and all  have the same base.


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> The last part of the last sentence is _especially _true about the Woo WA2.


Almost bought a WA2 Monday (one was being auctioned on E-Bay). I didn’t because of my rule, but almost. I blame you for the temptation of course


----------



## ColSaulTigh

@ron spencer Get in here and join the Woo Crew!  You're one of us now...


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> Almost bought a WA2 Monday (one was being auctioned on E-Bay). I didn’t because of my rule, but almost. I blame you for the temptation of course


…the childhood refrain:  🎵 rules were made to be broken 🎶 …


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> @ron spencer Get in here and join the Woo Crew!  You're one of us now...


….a/k/a? ‘Cwoo’ ….😖👎👎👎


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 16, 2022)

David222 said:


> Perfect!  Good news, the plane is outfitted with the latest in targeting equipment. So, can guarantee your package arrives either on-land or at-sea  😂


Delivery on target two days early!  I plugged them in and am rocking out  following a careful breaking in regimen.





EDIT: INITIAL IMPRESSION: Great sounding tubes! Fair amount of slam, especially out of the high z jack. Wide staging with excellent imaging. Definitely feels holographic with the ZMF VC. Also seems like there’s a little more sparkle on top than I’m used to hearing, but still smooth and very euphonic. Detail and clarity excellent- definitely let’s you know when you’re playing a poor quality recording.


----------



## senseitedj

David222 said:


> Great suggestions above. The GZ34 is awesome. Just to avoid a potential tube-discrimination suit... adding two more (~$200 or less) for consideration:
> 
> 1. Brimar 5R4GY  (smooth and creamy)
> 
> 2. RCA JAN (straight-forward and honest)



I forgot to add, the raytheon 5r4gwb (the potato masher) is a nice 'in-between' compared these two tubes. Where the RCA is fast and Brimar is slow, the raytheon sits around the middle.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Oh man, the "arriving soon" emails are hitting hard for Phase II of the rectifier upgrades!

Tomorrow should be the Takatsuki 274B, Friday or Monday is the Ken-Rad 5U4G, then later next week, early the week after are the Emission Labs twins - 274B Mesh and 5U4G Mesh.  Christmas in February!!!


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> Oh man, the "arriving soon" emails are hitting hard for Phase II of the rectifier upgrades!
> 
> Tomorrow should be the Takatsuki 274B, Friday or Monday is the Ken-Rad 5U4G, then later next week, early the week after are the Emission Labs twins - 274B Mesh and 5U4G Mesh.  *Christmas in February *!!!


….did someone else pay….? 🤣


----------



## Barnstormer13

ColSaulTigh said:


> Oh man, the "arriving soon" emails are hitting hard for Phase II of the rectifier upgrades!
> 
> Tomorrow should be the Takatsuki 274B, Friday or Monday is the Ken-Rad 5U4G, then later next week, early the week after are the Emission Labs twins - 274B Mesh and 5U4G Mesh.  Christmas in February!!!


You’re building up quite the collection of rectifiers. looking forward to hear what you think of the Tak and EML.


----------



## Barnstormer13

So a follow up opinion on the Sylvania 13EM7s. I don’t know anything about them. They were bought from “the tube room”, a Canadian eBay dealer who sells matched sets of drivers for the WA6 & 6SE.

The tubes: They arrived in their original packaging, were clean and well protected. Other than that, they look like octal base tubes.

The Test Rig:
A raspberry pi streamer feeding bits to Schiit Bifrost 2 which analogs it over to a Woo WA6-SE sporting a 1940s hanging filament rectifier. The drivers being the Sylvania 13EM7s. 

The headphones are ZMF Verite Closed. For those that don’t know, the Verite is a warm, euphonic headphone that has no significant weaknesses and is outstanding for imaging. 

The sound: Unusually for me, I prefer the high Z tap with these tubes and all my comments below are based on the high z tap. The low z tap had more restrained bass and flatter imaging that to my taste didn’t suit the tube’s strengths.

When I first fired them the sound was honky- something that I’ve noticed before from brand new 13xx7 tubes. Anyway, the tubes obviously needed some personal time so I walked the dog and ate dinner. When I put my headphones back on a couple hours later, I was amazed. 

I’ve never heard my Woo sound better. The bass was deep, controlled and punchy with a nice resonant quality out of the high z tap. Detail and clarity were top notch- a definite step up from the 13DE7s I replaced. There was almost a solid state crispness to the sound compared to the usually darker cast of the Woo, but it still sounded organic and alive.

The biggest win was the imaging which was amazing. I got the strongest effect with headphones that image well, but it made every headphone image better. Normally I have to focus in order to see the soundstage in my mind. Not so at all with these tubes. It was right there, super stable, and vibrant. With such great imaging, 13EM7s are a must have upgrade if you own ZMF VCs and want a really holographic sound.

I can’t believe I didn’t try this upgrade to the Woo sooner. Totally worth it.


----------



## senseitedj

Barnstormer13 said:


> You’re building up quite the collection of rectifiers. looking forward to hear what you think of the Tak and EML.


Yes nobody has tried the Tak on the wa6 before...


----------



## senseitedj

Quick re-post of dubstep girl's definitive guide... incase some people here havent come across it.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dub...mparison-rectifer-tube-rolling-thread.694525/


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Takatsuki 274B porn!







































I've got the tube cooking now, will give it a critical listen later tonight.  So far, so good!


----------



## Odin412

ColSaulTigh said:


> Takatsuki 274B porn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - nice! Isn't that tube more expensive than the amp?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Odin412 said:


> Wow - nice! Isn't that tube more expensive than the amp?


At retail, yes.  But thanks to the miracle of eBay, it's about $400 less than the amp.


----------



## VanHai

Very good to excellent combination.


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> At retail, yes.  But thanks to the miracle of eBay, it's about $400 less than the amp.


Just do not go broke by ‘saving’ money! 🤪🤣


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> Just do not go broke by ‘saving’ money! 🤪🤣


Can't take it with you, so I might as well enjoy it while I still can!


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> Just do not go broke by ‘saving’ money! 🤪🤣


Says the guy encouraging me to buy a WA2 😏


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> Says the guy encouraging me to buy a WA2 😏


I never implied that you were saving money 🤣😏…


----------



## Barnstormer13

Either way, I like hearing about both the Tak and the WA2. I might not be planning to buy either in the near future, but one never knows the future.


----------



## mpv

Can't find any recommedation for driver/power tubes for SE first version ??
I understand are not making a huge difference as rectifier changes. Thanks.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 19, 2022)

mpv said:


> Can't find any recommedation for driver/power tubes for SE first version ??
> I understand are not making a huge difference as rectifier changes. Thanks.


I have seen threads discussing the various merits of 6xx7 driver tubes in a WA6 v1 if not on this audio forum then one of the others.  Google  “WA6 version 1 6de7 6SN7 tube”


----------



## ColSaulTigh

If anyone is interested, there's a pair of Emission Labs 274B Mesh rectifiers for sale in the Classifieds section.  Might want to jump on them before I decide I need backups ...

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eml-274b-mesh.20576/


----------



## synfinatic

Barnstormer13 said:


> I have seen threads discussing the various merits of 6xx7 driver tubes in a WA6 v1 if not on this audio forum then one of the others.  Google  “WA6 version 1 6de7 6SN7 tube”



Since the OP asked specifically about the "SE" model, I should point out that Mike from Woo wrote me:

"6SN7 tubes are not compatible with WA6-SE, ever. Using this tube or its alternative may damage the amplifier and will void the factory warranty."


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Feb 19, 2022)

synfinatic said:


> Since the OP asked specifically about the "SE" model, I should point out that Mike from Woo wrote me:
> 
> "6SN7 tubes are not compatible with WA6-SE, ever. Using this tube or its alternative may damage the amplifier and will void the factory warranty."


Good point. I added 6SN7 to the search string because it helps Google get to the right discussion threads. It should not be taken as an endorsement.


----------



## u2u2

Barnstormer13 said:


> I have seen threads discussing the various merits of 6xx7 driver tubes in a WA6 v1 if not on this audio forum then one of the others.  Google  “WA6 version 1 6de7 6SN7 tube”


This site is loaded with 6xx7 info on the WA6 gen 1 so you are pointing the OP in a good direction. Just has to go back a few years as since the gen 2 came out the new posts have all but stopped.
I chose the baby WA6 over the SE specifically for the vastly better, in my opinion, ability to roll driver tubes. Just looked through my modest tube collection to find a pair of vintage National Union 6SN7GT that somehow escaped use... They sound vastly better than they look! The Dark Knight Rises provides a few test tracks.


----------



## jonathan c

The WA6 (1st Generation w/ 6DE7 sockets) is a h/p/a treasure! With adapters from Woo, I can use 6SN7 / 6N8S…With adapters from Xuling Audio Lab, I can use 12AT7 / ECC81, 12AU7 / ECC82. Terrific sound, small ‘footprint’…😀.


----------



## jbua5150 (Feb 20, 2022)

I’m using the 6EM7adapters on my First Gen WA6 SE.
This allows 6EM7/6GL7/6EA7 to be used.
These tubes have higher gain than the 6EW7.
I found to not enjoy the pairing with my Sophia Mesh rectifier.
They sound much better with a Brimar CV717 I have.


----------



## David222

u2u2 said:


> This site is loaded with 6xx7 info on the WA6 gen 1 so you are pointing the OP in a good direction. Just has to go back a few years as since the gen 2 came out the new posts have all but stopped.
> I chose the baby WA6 over the SE specifically for the vastly better, in my opinion, ability to roll driver tubes. Just looked through my modest tube collection to find a pair of vintage National Union 6SN7GT that somehow escaped use... They sound vastly better than they look! The Dark Knight Rises provides a few test tracks.




+1 for 6SN7 rolling  I've really been enjoying the Ken-Rads on the WA6 with certain headphones. Great choice on the GZ34! Fantastic rectifier 

Just ordered my first pair of Grey Glass National Union 6SN7 last week. Can't wait to get them!  Not sure what year I got, but they are marked CNU / US Navy. Will have to look for date-code once in-hand.


----------



## Odin412

I just received the new-production JJ GZ34 rectifier that was recommended here. It's physically smaller that many other rectifier tubes, but so far it sounds very good. More to come.


----------



## jclyle

I received my 13EM7 tubes and adapters from Woo today. I'm getting some minor static noise. Enough to be noticeable during quiet passages and when no music is playing. I've swapped cables and rectifiers and the noise persists. The amp is dead silent with the sock 13DE7 tubes. I'm assuming the noise is a drawback of using a higher gain tube than the amp was spec'd for. Woo mentions on their page for the 13EM7 that that noise is possible with high efficiency headphones. FWIW, I'm getting the noise with Grado 3000e, Send HD650, and Aeolus.

Has anyone else had the noise when they first got the tubes, but then subsides with break in? The noise is annoying enough that I'll be sending them back if things don't improve.

This all part of the fun of tube gear


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jclyle said:


> I received my 13EM7 tubes and adapters from Woo today. I'm getting some minor static noise. Enough to be noticeable during quiet passages and when no music is playing. I've swapped cables and rectifiers and the noise persists. The amp is dead silent with the sock 13DE7 tubes. I'm assuming the noise is a drawback of using a higher gain tube than the amp was spec'd for. Woo mentions on their page for the 13EM7 that that noise is possible with high efficiency headphones. FWIW, I'm getting the noise with Grado 3000e, Send HD650, and Aeolus.
> 
> Has anyone else had the noise when they first got the tubes, but then subsides with break in? The noise is annoying enough that I'll be sending them back if things don't improve.
> 
> This all part of the fun of tube gear


Which 13EM7's are you running?  The Westinghouse ones I got from Woo (with the adapters) did make a bit of noise for the first couple of days.  They settled down after about 50 hours or so.  The Sylvania's I ordered from eBay were more quiet, but do have a touch more noise in general.

Neither is noticable when music is playing.  Bear in mind that tubes, by definition, are going to add noise or distortion to the sound.  The trade-off is in acceptable limits vs. sound signature.  Using the "Low" jack helps with the nose floor, but (IMO) you lose a bit of punch.  YMMV.


----------



## jclyle (Feb 20, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> Which 13EM7's are you running?  The Westinghouse ones I got from Woo (with the adapters) did make a bit of noise for the first couple of days.  They settled down after about 50 hours or so.  The Sylvania's I ordered from eBay were more quiet, but do have a touch more noise in general.
> 
> Neither is noticable when music is playing.  Bear in mind that tubes, by definition, are going to add noise or distortion to the sound.  The trade-off is in acceptable limits vs. sound signature.  Using the "Low" jack helps with the nose floor, but (IMO) you lose a bit of punch.  YMMV.


Mine are Westinghouse.

The interesting thing is the noise comes and goes in intensity. I Really hope it goes away, the tubes are a great upgrade!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jclyle said:


> Mine are Westinghouse.


Give them a week to settle down.  Mine calmed down quite a bit, but are very microphonic (make noise as result of vibrations).  That's the main reason I tried the Sylvania's.


----------



## jonathan c

It’s Brimar time:  where there’s a will, there’s a way; for a thrill, use Footscray…


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> It’s Brimar time:  where there’s a will, there’s a way; for a thrill, use Footscray…





Footscray all the way!! 🎶


----------



## jonathan c

Indeed!


----------



## senseitedj

David222 said:


> Footscray all the way!! 🎶



That's a classic "greatest hits" tubes that


----------



## ColSaulTigh

So I've spent the last two days trying out all sorts of goodies - Takatsuki 274B, Emission Labs 5U4GB, Emission Labs 274B, and my Tara Labs Omega Live with HFX Ground Box.  I'm a bit overwhelmed.  I won't be home this weekend to go through and give everything a critical listen, but I DO highly recommend the Emission Labs stuff.  Sounds better and looks nicer than the Sophia Princess.

Full report later.  TTFN


----------



## senseitedj (Feb 24, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> So I've spent the last two days trying out all sorts of goodies - Takatsuki 274B, Emission Labs 5U4GB, Emission Labs 274B, and my Tara Labs Omega Live with HFX Ground Box.  I'm a bit overwhelmed.  I won't be home this weekend to go through and give everything a critical listen, but I DO highly recommend the Emission Labs stuff.  Sounds better and looks nicer than the Sophia Princess.
> 
> Full report later.  TTFN



If time permits and if you're up for it, maybe you can write short impressions/review on the tubes you own for everyone?

It will be greatly appreciated and will be useful not to just WA6 owners, but also to other amps with tube rectifiers. Not to put pressure just thought i'd pitch the idea


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> If time permits and if you're up for it, maybe you can write short impressions/review on the tubes you own for everyone?
> 
> It will be greatly appreciated and will be useful not to just WA6 owners, but also to other amps with tube rectifiers. Not to put pressure just thought i'd pitch the idea


I plan to.  I want to get all my new tubes in first, and give them time to burn in.  I've also got to find the Tara Labs cables some time to mellow as well.

I'll probably do one in March sometime.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Spoiler Alert: Ken-Rad "NOS" 5U4G "Coke Bottle" Black Plate D-Getter rectifier is nothing to write home about.  Very underwhelming sound.  Granted, I've only run it a few hours, but it's nowhere near close to anything else in my arsenal.  Might even be on par with the stock rectifier.  Very "meh".


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> Spoiler Alert: Ken-Rad "NOS" 5U4G "Coke Bottle" Black Plate D-Getter rectifier is nothing to write home about.  Very underwhelming sound.  Granted, I've only run it a few hours, but it's nowhere near close to anything else in my arsenal.  Might even be on par with the stock rectifier.  Very "meh".



I'd like to add to that. The shanghai electric or Shugang 274B is also not very good. 

Spend your 20 quid elsewhere, perhaps JJ tube or a NOS Brimar


----------



## Odin412

Here are my favorite rectifier tubes for the WA6:
Mullard GZ37 
Philips 5U4GB 
Sovtek 5U4G 
Raytheon 5U4G 
Psvane WE274B Replica 
Mullard GZ33 / CV5745 

YMMV, as always.


----------



## UMN

My favorite: Mullard CV593 GZ-32 on WA6


----------



## David222 (Feb 25, 2022)

Great lists above. I agree with you gents...

I've been approaching rectifier on WA6 in relation to what Headphones I'm using for a given session. Since the WA6 is so easily influenced by rectifier... I'm finding certain headphones  do better with specific rectifier and in relation to music genre.

Overall, if I could only keep one and had to donate the rest, I'd keep my Philips 5AR4 / 1958 Sittard. This tube is so sweet, detail retrieval is excellent, staging is deep...I could go on and on.  A close second place (to my ear) is the mighty USAF 596.


----------



## jonathan c

Brimar CV717 (KB/FB) + RCA 5692s: a _formidable_ combination in WA6! Clarity, dynamics, heft, imaging, soundstage - all ☑️☑️:


----------



## Zbell

After many years considering getting a WA6, I bit the bullet and got a used Gen 1 from eBay - so hyped to try it out with my TH-900 PWs! It looks like the unit I'm picking up was originally purchased in 2014 and has about 1500-2000 hours on it. I wanted to get an idea for when current owners of this amp have had their units serviced in the past. Anything I should have on my radar considering the amp is about 8 years old? Thanks and I'm excited to get in on the WA6 fanclub!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Zbell said:


> After many years considering getting a WA6, I bit the bullet and got a used Gen 1 from eBay - so hyped to try it out with my TH-900 PWs! It looks like the unit I'm picking up was originally purchased in 2014 and has about 1500-2000 hours on it. I wanted to get an idea for when current owners of this amp have had their units serviced in the past. Anything I should have on my radar considering the amp is about 8 years old? Thanks and I'm excited to get in on the WA6 fanclub!


Congrats!

I've only had mine for 2 months, so I can't speak to any service needs.  What I can say is you should have LOTS of fun doing some tube rolling - there's plenty out there to pick from - enjoy the journey!


----------



## UMN

Congratulations.  I purchased my used WA6 1st gen. 4 years ago. No problems at all. If I were you, I would just plug it in and play. If you have issues, then contact Woo Audio.


----------



## jonathan c

Same as @UMN ☑️


----------



## David222

Zbell said:


> After many years considering getting a WA6, I bit the bullet and got a used Gen 1 from eBay - so hyped to try it out with my TH-900 PWs! It looks like the unit I'm picking up was originally purchased in 2014 and has about 1500-2000 hours on it. I wanted to get an idea for when current owners of this amp have had their units serviced in the past. Anything I should have on my radar considering the amp is about 8 years old? Thanks and I'm excited to get in on the WA6 fanclub!




Congrats! Great investment 

I too am a happy WA6 (er). Enjoy and don't hesitate to ping the group if you need suggestions along the way.


----------



## senseitedj

So happy with my WA6 se I finally made an account in head fi to join the tube rolling discussion. Before this I was but a mere lurker...


----------



## jbua5150

After purchasing my first used WA6-SE
I had issues with the amp.  
I reached out to Woo, and found them to be very helpful.  
After a very reasonable inspection fee, they identified the issue. Repairs were also reasonably priced and very timely in execution.  
Even though my first amp didn’t function correctly at time of purchase, the wonderful experience I had (and an awesome Head-Fi seller), encouraged me to purchase more!  
I have now purchased 3 used Woo amps, and am fully confident that should any issues arise, Woo can fix it!


----------



## Odin412

senseitedj said:


> So happy with my WA6 se I finally made an account in head fi to join the tube rolling discussion. Before this I was but a mere lurker...


Welcome! Tube rolling is fun, although it can get expensive...


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Odin412 said:


> Welcome! Tube rolling is fun, although it can get expensive...


Tell me about it.


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> Tell me about it.


Let’s see the wallet…


----------



## senseitedj

What's a 'budget'?


----------



## jonathan c

senseitedj said:


> What's a 'budget'?


…an activity that rhymes with “fudge it”…🤣


----------



## senseitedj (Mar 1, 2022)

So I bought sr purple fuse today... going in not knowing what to expect.

Impressions to come!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> So I bought sr purple fuse today... going in knowing what to expect.
> 
> Impressions to come!


[Following Intensifies]


----------



## senseitedj

senseitedj said:


> So I bought sr purple fuse today... going in knowing not what to expect.
> 
> Impressions to come!



Re-post photo to remove serial no.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> Re-post photo to remove serial no.


Which size fuse, btw?


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> Which size fuse, btw?



5x20mm, 3.15A option


----------



## jonathan c

senseitedj said:


> So I bought sr purple fuse today... going in not knowing what to expect.
> 
> Impressions to come!


You are in for a treat!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> You are in for a treat!


Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> Re-post photo to remove serial no.


----------



## senseitedj (Mar 2, 2022)

So I've had a few hours testing out the SR purple fuse on WA6 SE. Before I start my impressions I would like highlight my initial expectations from the upgrade. In summary, the purple fuse is another obvious upgrade after the driver tube change.

These impressions was after 8hrs of burn in and use, so there is still more potential to be had. I used JJ GZ34 in these tests, as it is a decent tube, but it's a bit congested sounding relative to others, and lets face it, its not a Mullard/GEC. I thought it would provide a good foundation at which to reference the improvements upon.

*Initial Expectactions*: Slight improvement in bass quantity and quality. And a slight improvement in soundstage width. I really didn't expect much apart from marginal improvements here and there - especially after just recently upgrading the driver tube

*What I actually got:*
1. Cleaner Bass, with slightly reduced bass quantity - But bass definition is significantly improved; Its alot faster sounding with bass textures becoming more obvious, where before the bass was relatively bloated with stock fuse
2. Significant increase in soundstage - there was a much larger breathing room between instruments compared to stock fuse.
3. Improved layering and depth separation - Sence of distance between instruments is more well-defined, whereas before I could only hear instrument placement in lateral direction (180 arc in front of me) with driver upgrade only. I can hear the placement of instruments in the vertical axis now (height). I can get a better sense with the distance between the instruments and me (the listener) as well as the distance between each other.
4. Improved detail retrieval - I could still hear the same level of details within the song, that has not changed. What has changed is now I can hear the room at which the recording was made, as the reverberations from the surrounding is much clearer. More natural decay and echo, whereas before the notes sort of just faded away with the stock fuse.

In short, I strongly recommend this fuse upgrade. Before I was slightly cynical to the benefits it brings, but eventually pulled the triggered because FOMO and I wanted the learning experience. I also bought this mainly so I can max out the capability of my amp before I invest in a legend tube in the near future (ie. GEC U52 or a WE422).


----------



## jclyle

senseitedj said:


> So I've had a few hours testing out the SR purple fuse on WA6 SE. Before I start my impressions I would like highlight my initial expectations from the upgrade. In summary, the purple fuse is another obvious upgrade after the driver tube change.
> 
> These impressions was after 8hrs of burn in and use, so there is still more potential to be had. I used JJ GZ34 in these tests, as it is a decent tube, but it's a bit congested sounding relative to others, and lets face it, its not a Mullard/GEC. I thought it would provide a good foundation at which to reference the improvements upon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions! Can you share the specs for the fuse you ordered? Maybe a link?


----------



## senseitedj

jclyle said:


> Thanks for your impressions! Can you share the specs for the fuse you ordered? Maybe a link?



2x50mm, 3.15A

https://www.futureshop.co.uk/synerg...uzMCb0WqBItIcsPCHuEQ_hbA8r4VQA8RoCT9gQAvD_BwE

I got mine here, but I live in the UK. Don't know about US vendors tho


----------



## senseitedj

jclyle said:


> Thanks for your impressions! Can you share the specs for the fuse you ordered? Maybe a link?



Double-check if you are using WA6, I am using WA6-SE


----------



## jclyle

senseitedj said:


> Double-check if you are using WA6, I am using WA6-SE


Yep, the manual on woo website isn't up to date for WA6 2nd gen.


----------



## senseitedj (Mar 2, 2022)

jclyle said:


> Yep, the manual on woo website isn't up to date for WA6 2nd gen.



The amperage should say at the back of the power socket (see my photo above). Un-plug your amp and remove the fuse, then measure the length with a ruler to get the fuse length; this is what I did.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 2, 2022)

senseitedj said:


> The amperage should say at the back of the power socket (see my photo above). Un-plug your amp and remove the fuse, then measure the length with a ruler to get the fuse length; this is what I did.


5x20mm / T(imed) 3.15A…….WA6 & WA6SE.


----------



## ron spencer

Is there a general consensus on the 13EM7 Woo is selling in matched pair? I have recently purchases the WA6 2nd generation along with a Sophia Princess 274B. Sound is awesome! At some point I will look at trying out some other power/driver tubes and Woo has the 13EM7. They also say:



> The tubes produce higher output, best paired with power demanding headphones. Headphones that are high-efficiency, there would be some noise.



As what I have now has no noise at all (black as black can be), I am a little leery of this upgrade.
I have Sennheiser HD650, Focal Elegia, and Audeze LCD-X. At some point I may get the LCD-XC so I have 2 closed back and 2 open back headphones.

Any thoughts?


----------



## senseitedj

ron spencer said:


> Is there a general consensus on the 13EM7 Woo is selling in matched pair? I have recently purchases the WA6 2nd generation along with a Sophia Princess 274B. Sound is awesome! At some point I will look at trying out some other power/driver tubes and Woo has the 13EM7. They also say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have LCD4z (15 ohm), pairs well with the 13EM7 from woo audio. The improvement is noticable. The description on the website is not accurate, I actually hear a blacker background with the driver upgrade.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 3, 2022)

ron spencer said:


> Is there a general consensus on the 13EM7 Woo is selling in matched pair? I have recently purchases the WA6 2nd generation along with a Sophia Princess 274B. Sound is awesome! At some point I will look at trying out some other power/driver tubes and Woo has the 13EM7. They also say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay with the 13DE7 or 13FD7 that do not require adapters for WA6 2nd Gen use. Your best tube / sound ‘upgrades’ come from the rectifiers. If you can have ‘blackground’ silence with tubes…cherish that state!


----------



## ron spencer

> Stay with the 13DE7 or 13FD7 that do not require adapters for WA6SE use. Your best tube / sound ‘upgrades’ come from the rectifiers. If you can have ‘blackground’ silence with tubes…cherish that state!



To be clear though, I do not have the WA6-SE, I gave the WA6 (2nd edition), unless you meant second edition with SE?


----------



## senseitedj

ron spencer said:


> To be clear though, I do not have the WA6-SE, I gave the WA6 (2nd edition), unless you meant second edition with SE?



I was refering WA6 SE me fyi


----------



## jonathan c

ron spencer said:


> To be clear though, I do not have the WA6-SE, I gave the WA6 (2nd edition), unless you meant second edition with SE?


I edited: it is for the WA6 2nd Gen which has the 13DE7 sockets.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 3, 2022)

Hmm…Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Footscray…..Oh yes, the WA6 has been ‘Footscrayed’ and is ready for sonic duty!!


 Brimar CV717 (KB/FB) & pair Brimar CV455 (KB/FB)


----------



## ron spencer

jonathan c said:


> Stay with the 13DE7 or 13FD7 that do not require adapters for WA6 2nd Gen use. Your best tube / sound ‘upgrades’ come from the rectifiers. If you can have ‘blackground’ silence with tubes…cherish that state!



I think this is the best advice for now. I really like what I have in the 13DE7 that the unit came with. Will see LOL.


----------



## Barnstormer13

senseitedj said:


> I have LCD4z (15 ohm), pairs well with the 13EM7 from woo audio. The improvement is noticable. The description on the website is not accurate, I actually hear a blacker background with the driver upgrade.


Ditto on the darker background with the EM in a WA6-SE. Not that there’s no noise. Tubes pick up RF pretty easily and there’s a lot of transmitters nearby.


----------



## ron spencer

Barnstormer13 said:


> Ditto on the darker background with the EM in a WA6-SE. Not that there’s no noise. Tubes pick up RF pretty easily and there’s a lot of transmitters nearby.



Thanks....it is odd their website says that though.


----------



## Zbell (Mar 4, 2022)

Hello friends - I am lucky enough to have purchased a used WA6 1st Gen with 3 pairs of 6FD7 power tubes - I am new to this amp and plan to put each of these sets of tubes to the test, but I was wondering if folks had any insights into how these tubes sound / what exactly I have here. Will be matching with a Sophia Princess.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Mar 4, 2022)

ron spencer said:


> Thanks....it is odd their website says that though.


Woo may be right in general despite @senseitedj and my anecdotal experience. Tubes have a lot of variation depending on brand, manufacturing lot, headphone, etc. I’m just stating my personal experience. In any case I found the em to be a worthy upgrade on my WA6SE gen 2. YMMV


----------



## senseitedj

Barnstormer13 said:


> Woo may be right in general despite @senseitedj and my anecdotal experience. Tubes have a lot of variation depending on brand, manufacturing lot, headphone, etc. I’m just stating my personal experience. In any case I found the em to be a worthy upgrade on my WA6SE gen 2. YMMV



Website might give a generic description, may not be directly applicable to WA6 SE specifically. But I really enjoyed the driver tubes from Woo and is a good pairing with my low impadance Audeze LCD-4z.


----------



## Bill2112

ron spencer said:


> Thanks....it is odd their website says that though.


I have a similar setup and emailed them about the 13EM7 tubes they have. They stated:



> Your collection of headphones are highly efficient and are more sensitive to high gain/output noise. But if you're ok with that, the 13EM7 is a great sounding tube.



I think this means that these tubes are probably "borderline" with respect to certain high efficiency headphones and certain setups. They may work fine (as others above have stated), or they may not. You may be better off just getting some "regular" tubes that just fit in the 9 pins without any adapters needed and go from there. Check eBay and always look for matched pairs!

I'm not sure of Woo's return policy...anyone?


----------



## Odin412

Zbell said:


> Hello friends - I am lucky enough to have purchased a used WA6 1st Gen with 3 pairs of 6FD7 power tubes - I am new to this amp and plan to put each of these sets of tubes to the test, but I was wondering if folks had any insights into how these tubes sound / what exactly I have here. Will be matching with a Sophia Princess.


I haven't tried the Sylvania or Westinghouse 6FD7, but I have tried other tubes from Sylvania (6DE7) and Westinghouse (6DR7) and they have worked well for me.


----------



## ron spencer (Mar 5, 2022)

> I have a similar setup and emailed them about the 13EM7 tubes they have. They stated:
> 
> "Your collection of headphones are highly efficient and are more sensitive to high gain/output noise. But if you're ok with that, the 13EM7 is a great sounding tube."
> 
> ...



This is interesting. Yes I think I agree with the assessment that this tube set may not be a "generalist" set which is why you got the email you did. The advice on tube rolling with the standard 9 pin setup is also probably good to. No point in paying $160 USD for something that may or may not fit my headphone lineup. I think I have read in these forums that some people have gotten refunds from Woo, but I'm not sure. I'll enjoy what I have now and maybe get some less "YMMV-tubes" at some point in the future.


----------



## senseitedj

ron spencer said:


> This is interesting. Yes I think I agree with the assessment that this tube set may not be a "generalist" set which is why you got the email you did. The advice on tube rolling with the standard 9 pin setup is also probably good to. No point in paying $160 USD for something that may or may not fit my headphone lineup. I think I have read in these forums that some people have gotten refunds from Woo, but I'm not sure. I'll enjoy what I have now and maybe get some less "YMMV-tubes" at some point in the future.



When in doubt about compatibility, you can always contact woo directly and ask them if your set up will match

The customer service from Woo is very responsive and helpful


----------



## ron spencer

Oh they match fine for use, that wasn't the issue. The issue was usability with more efficient headphones. Some here in forums say they were ok, but Woo was a bit more cautious. That's the way it goes!


----------



## Bill2112

@ron spencer

The problem with this hobby is "upgraderitis". There is always something to spend on. With tubes, you have a good rectifier upgrade that was a no brainer. For the power tubes, the ones mentioned are a bit more uncertain. Again, you can always buy some ones that don't need adapters more cheaply and experiment that wat. There is always the next upgrade.

You can always find some ideas on the Woo google docs page for potential upgrades that they say are ok:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DdsZyTx3CJv9_cG9kVdCGZap-AldiTsvuY4Ms1K_p3k/pubhtml


Who knows? Maybe in a year you will want a WA22 Second Generation. LOL.

Enjoy!


----------



## senseitedj

ron spencer said:


> Oh they match fine for use, that wasn't the issue. The issue was usability with more efficient headphones. Some here in forums say they were ok, but Woo was a bit more cautious. That's the way it goes!



Yes that's what I meant about compatibility. I contacted woo about my amp being compatible with my 4z as it is 15 ohm and they were able to clarify for me


----------



## ron spencer

Bill2112 said:


> @ron spencer
> 
> The problem with this hobby is "upgraderitis". There is always something to spend on. With tubes, you have a good rectifier upgrade that was a no brainer. For the power tubes, the ones mentioned are a bit more uncertain. Again, you can always buy some ones that don't need adapters more cheaply and experiment that wat. There is always the next upgrade.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

In case anyone is interested, there's a WA6-SE Gen 2 in the classifieds section, that I'm probably going to buy unless someone beats me to it....

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/woo-audio-wa6-se-2nd-generation.21655/


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Also, for anyone looking for an excellent rectifier - there's an Emission Labs 5U4G in Classifieds as well...

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eml-5u4g-rectifier-tube.21654/


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> Also, for anyone looking for an excellent rectifier - there's an Emission Labs 5U4G in Classifieds as well...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eml-5u4g-rectifier-tube.21654/



Had some time with the Purple fuse, its a decent upgrade.

Bass is cleaner, less bloomy, soundstage more spacious - better layering of instruments. That is my summary.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> Had some time with the Purple fuse, its a decent upgrade.
> 
> Bass is cleaner, less bloomy, soundstage more spacious - better layering of instruments. That is my summary.


So .. Worth the $200?


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> So .. Worth the $200?



To my ears yep, the improvements were noticable to me


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> To my ears yep, the improvements were noticable to me


Ok, I'll order one shortly.


----------



## senseitedj (Mar 9, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> Ok, I'll order one shortly.



Let us know what you think! @jonathan c  might have further input on his experience with the fuse


----------



## jonathan c

Your observations, @senseitedj, parallel mine. I add: wider dynamic range, more ‘texture’ even with micro details, the air between instruments / voices is ‘clearer’ and inert: no electronic haze. For me, definitely worth the $200 per fuse.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

senseitedj said:


> 2x50mm, 3.15A
> 
> https://www.futureshop.co.uk/synerg...uzMCb0WqBItIcsPCHuEQ_hbA8r4VQA8RoCT9gQAvD_BwE
> 
> I got mine here, but I live in the UK. Don't know about US vendors tho


Can you confirm the size of 5mm x 20mm 3.15a fuse?


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> Can you confirm the size of 5mm x 20mm 3.15a fuse?


That is it. T(imed) = slow blow.


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> Can you confirm the size of 5mm x 20mm 3.15a fuse?


That's correct. You can take out the fuse and measure urself with a ruler to confirm.

The back of the plug on the rectifier should say 3.15A


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Ok, ordered.  We'll see in a week or so...


----------



## David222

senseitedj said:


> To my ears yep, the improvements were noticable to me



Agree 100%.  Great investment. 

Keep in mind -- the SR fuse has around 200 hour to full burn-in.  Point being, it will continue to improve incrementally with time.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Woo #2 incoming!  Since nobody else grabbed it, I bought the WA6-SE Gen 2 that was in the classifieds.  Now I can do direct comparisons between rectifiers, headphones, etc.

Waiting is always the hard part...


----------



## senseitedj

David222 said:


> Agree 100%.  Great investment.
> 
> Keep in mind -- the SR fuse has around 200 hour to full burn-in.  Point being, it will continue to improve incrementally with time.


I'm about 30 hours in, already hearing improvements

Can't imagine what it will be like when it's properly burned in!


----------



## VanHai

jonathan c said:


> Your observations, @senseitedj, parallel mine. I add: wider dynamic range, more ‘texture’ even with micro details, the air between instruments / voices is ‘clearer’ and inert: no electronic haze. For me, definitely worth the $200 per fuse.


Size wise, this is the most expensive a piece of audio equipment.


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> Woo #2 incoming!  Since nobody else grabbed it, I bought the WA6-SE Gen 2 that was in the classifieds.  Now I can do direct comparisons between rectifiers, headphones, etc.
> 
> Waiting is always the hard part...


Twoo  !!


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> Woo #2 incoming!  Since nobody else grabbed it, I bought the WA6-SE Gen 2 that was in the classifieds.  Now I can do direct comparisons between rectifiers, headphones, etc.
> 
> Waiting is always the hard part...


Are you going to blindfold yourself? 🤔 I don’t want you to say that the black WA6SE sounds ‘dark’ while the silver WA6SE sounds ‘metallic’…😆


----------



## jonathan c

VanHai said:


> Size wise, this is the most expensive a piece of audio equipment.


Possibly the most critical…


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Mar 9, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Are you going to blindfold yourself? 🤔 I don’t want you to say that the black WA6SE sounds ‘dark’ while the silver WA6SE sounds ‘metallic’…😆


I'll double-blind - (I'll also make it so I can't HEAR them either - I have to do it by sense of smell only....


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> I'll double-blind - (I'll also I can't HEAR them either - I have to do it by sense of smell only....


…or worse, by touch…name that _hot _rectifier 😳😳😳


----------



## kalibur

Wondering if anyone has any experience in both the WA6 (2nd Gen) or the WA6se (2nd Gen) in powering an Arya Stealth; would the WA6(2nd Gen) be sufficient for it or if I have to go for the WA6se instead.


----------



## senseitedj

kalibur said:


> Wondering if anyone has any experience in both the WA6 (2nd Gen) or the WA6se (2nd Gen) in powering an Arya Stealth; would the WA6(2nd Gen) be sufficient for it or if I have to go for the WA6se instead.


I have a HEDDphone which has similar power requirements. It suffers abit of clipping on the wa6 se (2nd gen), even tho the amp can output 2w.

I suspect its something to do with not enough output current.

Just thought I would make you aware


----------



## kalibur

senseitedj said:


> I have a HEDDphone which has similar power requirements. It suffers abit of clipping on the wa6 se (2nd gen), even tho the amp can output 2w.
> 
> I suspect its something to do with not enough output current.
> 
> Just thought I would make you aware



Thanks for sharing. I take that as a NO to the wa6 (2nd gen) for Planars/AMT, but sort of a OK with the wa6se..


----------



## senseitedj

kalibur said:


> Thanks for sharing. I take that as a NO to the wa6 (2nd gen) for Planars/AMT, but sort of a OK with the wa6se..


Works fine with forgiving planars like stuff from audeze. Pitch black background with my lcd 4z (15 ohm) on the wa6 se (v2)

Low sensitivity (db/mw), Current hungry headphones like HEDDphones, abyss 1266, susvara might have some power issues


----------



## ColSaulTigh

And. Here. We. Go!

[Insert "Joker" gif here.]


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> And. Here. We. Go!
> 
> [Insert "Joker" gif here.]


And the verdict?…


----------



## ColSaulTigh

I'm waiting for Woo #2 to arrive tomorrow to do a true A:B comparison.  So far, I DO think there's something to this whole Purple fuse thing.  It's bizarre, because my brain tells me that a fuse couldn't possibly be responsible for a significant increase in amplifier performance, but my ears are definitely hearing a cleaner sound, better separation, wider soundstage, more micro details, and everything just seems more "precise".

I'm going to have to do some more research, but so far, I'm going to have to say I think it's actually not snake-oil!


----------



## senseitedj

ColSaulTigh said:


> I'm waiting for Woo #2 to arrive tomorrow to do a true A:B comparison.  So far, I DO think there's something to this whole Purple fuse thing.  It's bizarre, because my brain tells me that a fuse couldn't possibly be responsible for a significant increase in amplifier performance, but my ears are definitely hearing a cleaner sound, better separation, wider soundstage, more micro details, and everything just seems more "precise".
> 
> I'm going to have to do some more research, but so far, I'm going to have to say I think it's actually not snake-oil!


I felt the same way. I thought at most the improvements are only going to be marginal. But to my ears the fuse takes the amp to another level.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

We'll know tomorrow around this time.  I've got identical tubes at the ready, all being sent from my VMV D1SE via RCA & XLR outs.  Only difference will be the fuse....


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 15, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> I'm waiting for Woo #2 to arrive tomorrow to do a true A:B comparison.  So far, I DO think there's something to this whole Purple fuse thing.  It's bizarre, because my brain tells me that a fuse couldn't possibly be responsible for a significant increase in amplifier performance, but my ears are definitely hearing a cleaner sound, better separation, wider soundstage, more micro details, and everything just seems more "precise".
> 
> I'm going to have to do some more research, but so far, I'm going to have to say I think it's actually not snake-oil!


I have some thoughts, in post #3,880 (page 259) of this thread, on the SR Purple contributions to an audio system.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

I think I'm seeing double...


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Wonder Twin powers ACTIVATE!


----------



## VanHai

ColSaulTigh said:


> I think I'm seeing double...


Awesome, I see double too. It is time for you to work hardest 🤠.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

VanHai said:


> Awesome, I see double too. It is time for you to work hardest 🤠.


I'll dig my other Sophia Princess and stock driver tubes out tomorrow and start my comparison.  Right now, I'm too tired, so I'll just do a "test run".


----------



## VanHai (Mar 17, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> A couple to add for your ‘happy listening’: Mullard CV593, USAF 596 (+ adapter).


Hi, @jonathan c. Happy listening, a bit late for the party. But better late than never. I think the Mullard 5V4G is my end game rectifier, i rate it even better than the USAF 596.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

VanHai said:


> Hi, @jonathan c. Happy listening, a bit late for the party. But better late than never. I think the Mullard 5V4G is my end game rectifier, i rate it even better than the USAF 596.


How did the Mullard compare to the "Mighty" 596 sound-wise?


----------



## VanHai

ColSaulTigh said:


> How did the Mullard compare to the "Mighty" 596 sound-wise?


They sound very close, the Mullard has tighter-bass and hit harder, better midrange with a sweet tone and detail, vocals are beautiful, great soundstage and image.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Let the games begin!

Each amplifier is identically spec'ed, with factory 13DE7 drivers and a Sophia Princess 274B.  Both are being driven by my VMV D1se DAC.  Both will be reviewed with my Meze Empyrean headphones and Meze Silver cable in the "Low" output jack.  I will attempt to set the volume knobs as close to identically as possible, around the 10:00 position.

The only difference will be that the Black Woo has the Synergistic Research Purple Fuse and the Silver Woo has the stock glass fuse.  I am allowing both to warm up for 10 minutes before starting.

Hopefully I don't open a hole in the space-time continuum...


----------



## ColSaulTigh

I have an initial verdict....

Is there a difference?  Yes.  Is it dramatic?  No.  Is it worth $200?  Probably not.  I have some SIBA ceramic fuses coming this weekend to see how they stack up - I think they'll be 80% of what the Purple fuse gets me at 1/100 the cost (5/$10).

The trial never ends...


----------



## UMN

Regarding driving an Arya: I just purchased a Hifiman Ananda after the NY CANJAM. Upgraded from a HE5xx. Still early. However, my WA-6 is driving them fine. Admittedly, I don't listen very loud. Tube set: Mullard CV593 & GE cleartop 6FD7's.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Punchy little buggers!

Some generic tubes that came in Westinghouse boxes with my Woo adapters.

Anybody have any idea what they are?  Looks like some of the inking has been (intentionally?) removed.


----------



## nerone

ColSaulTigh said:


> Punchy little buggers!
> 
> Some generic tubes that came in Westinghouse boxes with my Woo adapters.
> 
> Anybody have any idea what they are?  Looks like some of the inking has been (intentionally?) removed.


I found some tubes on ebay listed as international servicemaster. Seems to be what is written on yours.


----------



## jbua5150

ColSaulTigh said:


> Punchy little buggers!
> 
> Some generic tubes that came in Westinghouse boxes with my Woo adapters.
> 
> Anybody have any idea what they are?  Looks like some of the inking has been (intentionally?) removed.


@ColSaulTigh My amp is a first gen and uses 6EM7(which I understand to be the same tubes just 6 volts vs 13 volts), but to me the EM7's are quite high gain, and sound bad with most rectifiers.  I get the most enjoyment from EM7's when I use the CV717 rectifier.    I see you have a Brimar 5Z4GY in your sig, have you tried that rectifier with the 13EM7's yet?  I'd be curious what your impressions of that pairing are.  Enjoy the music!!


----------



## jclyle

My WA6 2nd Gen is up for sale. Please buy it so I can upgrade to a WA2 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/woo-audio-wa6-2nd-gen.22537/


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jbua5150 said:


> @ColSaulTigh My amp is a first gen and uses 6EM7(which I understand to be the same tubes just 6 volts vs 13 volts), but to me the EM7's are quite high gain, and sound bad with most rectifiers.  I get the most enjoyment from EM7's when I use the CV717 rectifier.    I see you have a Brimar 5Z4GY in your sig, have you tried that rectifier with the 13EM7's yet?  I'd be curious what your impressions of that pairing are.  Enjoy the music!!


Oh yes, the Brimar sounds great, but is a nuclear reactor in that it runs very hot!

I actually prefer the 13EM7'sv in my WA6SE-Gen2.  After they settle down they are excellent with just about every rectifier I have.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

WOO CREW!!!  I need your input!

My WA6-SE 2nd Gen - Silver needs a DAC!

I'm leaving towards R2R Ladder DAC since I don't have one yet.  Silver would be nice but not necessary.  Budget should be within reason (let's say under $2k, unless you have a compelling reason to go over that budget point).  I'm thinking Denafrips Pontuss II or similar.

Aaaaaand......go!!!


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 28, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> WOO CREW!!!  I need your input!
> 
> My WA6-SE 2nd Gen - Silver needs a DAC!
> 
> ...


For <= $2000, I think that you have hit the bullseye for an R2R ladder DAC with Pontus II. [Edit: once you go R2R ladder DAC, you don’t go back…]


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> For <= $2000, I think that you have hit the bullseye for an R2R ladder DAC with Pontus II.


That's what my research has been pointing to, but I wanted to see if there way anyone with differing views.

Now the hunt begins


----------



## Loftprojection

ColSaulTigh said:


> That's what my research has been pointing to, but I wanted to see if there way anyone with differing views.
> 
> Now the hunt begins


If you like a sweet sound, I’d consider the MHDT Orchid as well.


----------



## nerone

ColSaulTigh said:


> That's what my research has been pointing to, but I wanted to see if there way anyone with differing views.
> 
> Now the hunt begins


I didn't hear it myself, but I would seriously consider the Holo Audio Spring.
https://www.kitsunehifi.com/product/spring-3-dac/

There are some videos on Youtube reviewing it in detail, including technical capabilities.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

ColSaulTigh said:


> WOO CREW!!!  I need your input!
> 
> My WA6-SE 2nd Gen - Silver needs a DAC!
> 
> ...


Well the Silver Wooriors are getting their first R2R DAC - a Musician Pegasus!


----------



## Leon99

Hello!
Please I need some advice. 
I have a WA6,  It is not working now because of a small piece of plastic that broke from the Sophia Princess 274 tube, 
and that small piece is still inside the amp and I can't get it out.
Why is this little piece so important I don't see any wires in it.

1/ I want a suggestion to extract The piece of plastic is inside the small hole in the amp.
2/ Can I fix it in any way, I don't want to buy a new one.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Obviously unplug everything and remove the other tubes.

Get a small screw and screw it into the plastic post.  Pull it out.


----------



## Leon99

Failed surgery to extract this little devil.
It shattered into six pieces and one of them is still inside the amplifier and I can hear it.
I hope it doesn't melt inside and cause the entire amp to malfunction.

So is this little devil going to make me spend $200 for a new one?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

That sucks.  You could always take the bottom off and see if you can get the bit of plastic out.

As for a new one, I'd look at some other rectifiers - if you've got the budget for it, my current (lol!) go-to rectifier is the KR Audio "Riccardo Kron 25th Anniversary Edition".  Yeah, it's more than twice as much, but it sounds fantastic!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Also, regarding it's importance, is an alignment post.  There is a "key" that aligns the pins into the right location.  Valve won't go in any other way.  It's a safety thing.


----------



## gefski

Leon99 said:


> Failed surgery to extract this little devil.
> It shattered into six pieces and one of them is still inside the amplifier and I can hear it.
> I hope it doesn't melt inside and cause the entire amp to malfunction.
> 
> So is this little devil going to make me spend $200 for a new one?



I had the alignment pin (that’s all it’s for) break off one of my rectifiers. It doesn’t conduct electricity so it can’t short anything in the amp. the hole doesn’t cause any problem. Mine was in one piece so I was able match it back to the tube and mark the alignment with white tape and still use the tube. Proper alignment of the tube pins is CRITICAL.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

gefski said:


> I had the alignment pin (that’s all it’s for) break off one of my rectifiers. It doesn’t conduct electricity so it can’t short anything in the amp. the hole doesn’t cause any problem. Mine was in one piece so I was able match it back to the tube and mark the alignment with white tape and still use the tube. Proper alignment of the tube pins is CRITICAL.


Yes. .but leaving that post in there does prevent you from using other tubes.  A small screw turned in just enough for the threads to grab and pull it up should do the trick.  A shattered post is indicative of some other form of damage (heat or stress, usually).  While the bulb should function normally, I wouldn't risk it over $175 - $200.  But that's my opinion.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

The Wonder Twins are up and running!


----------



## Leon99

Thank you for all the help and suggestions, I really appreciate it  

I think this small piece did not break because I took the tube to clean it, I did not hear any sound that something was broken, it may have been broken for a long time and I do not know the reason, perhaps due to the heat.

I really freaked out and said does this tiny little piece matter,
Because it does not connect to anything inside the amplifier and also does not contain any wires, I tried the first time and the tube was not glowing. And there is no sound, I discovered that I put it in the wrong position.

Now the tube is glowing again, and my wallet is also glowing
I don't need to spend 200$ lol


----------



## jonathan c

The Brimar CV1893 KB/FE + the RCA 13DE7 pair are a goosebumping / spine-tingling trio:


----------



## senseitedj

The legend finally has arrived... GEC U52 Brown base. Even the craftsmanship of the glass is a cut above the rest.

Currently burning in - impressions to come!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Awesome!  Please keep us updated.


----------



## VanHai

What a pair. 



Mullard 5V4G + Zenith 13EM7 = Awesome sound, amazing synergy.


----------



## senseitedj

VanHai said:


> What a pair.
> 
> Mullard 5V4G + Zenith 13EM7 = Awesome sound, amazing synergy.



Looks like a nice combo

Are the 13EM7 from Zenith more special compared to other brands ? The Zenith 13EM7 seems to receive high praise in this thread.


----------



## VanHai (May 2, 2022)

senseitedj said:


> Looks like a nice combo
> 
> Are the 13EM7 from Zenith more special compared to other brands ? The Zenith 13EM7 seems to receive high praise in this thread.


I have several pairs of 13EM7, RCA, Zenith, Sylvania and stock from Woo and have tried all of them with about 10-15 rectifiers from USAF596, Mullard GZ30, Brimar 5Z4G, RCA, Bendix, Kenrad, Sylvania and etc..

I was tubes rolling and put in this pair,  immediately everything opened up. They really danced together, i do not think any special about the Zenith. Just a combination of  correct tubes that  synergized together.


----------



## senseitedj

VanHai said:


> I have several pairs of 13EM7, RCA, Zenith, Sylvania and stock from Woo and have tried all of them with about 10-15 rectifiers from USAF596, Mullard GZ30, Brimar 5Z4G, RCA, Bendix, Kenrad, Sylvania and etc..
> 
> I was tubes rolling and put in this pair and immediately everything opened up. They really danced together, i do not think any special about the Zenith. Just a combination of  correct tubes that  synergized together.



Nice. Im using the rca 13em7. Woo audio doesn't seem to specify the brand when u get on their website...

Will have a go at rolling zenitu  13em7s now. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## VanHai

senseitedj said:


> Nice. Im using the rca 13em7. Woo audio doesn't seem to specify the brand when u get on their website...
> 
> Will have a go at rolling zenitu  13em7s now. Where did you buy yours?


I got a pair of generic, no name 13EM7 from Woo. The Zenith pair, i bought from E-bay.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

I've run the following 13EM7's:

Westinghouse (from Woo, with adapters) - average.
Matched pair of Sylvania Coin Base 13EM7 (eBay) - nice and punchy.
International Servicemaster (from Woo, with adapters) - also punchy, really strong.
ANOTHER matched pair of Sylvania Coin Base 13EM7 (ebay) - same as above.
GE 13EM7 (eBay) very similar to the Sylvanias.

They Sylvanias tend to "squeak" for a bit until they warm up.  They are also the noisiest of the bunch.  The Westinghouse are quiet but a bit flat.  Personally, I like the International Servicemasters.


----------



## output555

RobertSM said:


> It's really hard to say for sure. Any of those parts you mentioned could be getting old. I also thought you may be getting to the end of the life on the driver tubes or maybe even the rectifier.
> 
> Parts as you mentioned go bad and get old. A year ago I had three capacitors go bad on the WA6-SE gen 1. I shipped it back to Woo Audio and they replaced the old caps and also preformed a full service and testing. I'm not sure what they did, besides replace the bad caps because the amp has never sounded better. In my book it was money well spent. You may want to replace your tubes or reach out to Woo Audio about maybe sending your amp in for service.


Can I ask what you paid for the caps replacement?


----------



## RobertSM

output555 said:


> Can I ask what you paid for the caps replacement?


So it was $240.00 for the three new capacitors, full service, testing and labor+ shipping back to me. I don't know exactly what they did, but it arrived back sounding better than it ever had before.


----------



## RobertSM

senseitedj said:


> The legend finally has arrived... GEC U52 Brown base. Even the craftsmanship of the glass is a cut above the rest.
> 
> Currently burning in - impressions to come!



The GEC U52 is my hands my down favorite rectifier with the WA6-SE. I've rolled 10+ different rectifiers with this amp. To my ears the U52 is the top dog. Enjoy.


----------



## RobertSM

My favorite rectifier in the WA6-SE.


----------



## VanHai

My favorite combination for the WA6-SE. Mullard 5V4G + Zenith 13EM7


----------



## senseitedj

RobertSM said:


> The GEC U52 is my hands my down favorite rectifier with the WA6-SE. I've rolled 10+ different rectifiers with this amp. To my ears the U52 is the top dog. Enjoy.



I agree 100%. I never had the want to roll tubes again. 

The layering and transparency is insane. It is technically capable, but still has the warmth of musicality of slower-sounding tubes, but without the drawbacks of less transparency, congested soundstage, etc. 

Its magical that it can blend the best of both worlds of a warm-sounding tube and a more clinical-sounding tube


----------



## fzman

joining the WA6-SE club via a used gen 1, being delivered today or tomorrow.  already begun the tube rolling fantasy in my mind. LOL


----------



## VanHai

fzman said:


> joining the WA6-SE club via a used gen 1, being delivered today or tomorrow.  already begun the tube rolling fantasy in my mind. LOL


Welcome to the club, glad that you are on board.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

fzman said:


> joining the WA6-SE club via a used gen 1, being delivered today or tomorrow.  already begun the tube rolling fantasy in my mind. LOL


----------



## jonathan c

Woo WA6 1st Generation + Brimar / Footscray tubes is always a sure bet for _great, involved, satisfying _listening. 

[PS to David ‘bomp’ 222:  is the WA6 unpacked?]


----------



## RobertSM

jonathan c said:


> Woo WA6 1st Generation + Brimar / Footscray tubes is always a sure bet for _great, involved, satisfying _listening. [PS to David ‘bomp’ 222:  is the WA6 unpacked?]



@jonathan c -

What driver tubes are you running?


----------



## jonathan c

RobertSM said:


> @jonathan c -
> 
> What driver tubes are you running?


Those are the Brimar CV455 KB/FB 1956. 12AT7 tubes via 12A#7 —> 6DE7 adapters from Xuling Audio Lab.


----------



## fzman (Jun 30, 2022)

Just got a used  WA6-SE gen 1,  plugged it  in, and it is sounding great already. It included a (fake, I think) Sophia 274B and a pair of Raytheon 6EW7's.  Tthis thing sounds amazeballs already. I am curious how those tubes compare performance-wise and 'sonci-signature wise to other options.  I have nothing to compare it with, having been a sold-state guy for many years now, and haven't tube-rolled since I had my Moscode gear several decades ago.
I'd love to hear some options/suggestions. 

Editing to report the probably fake 274B tube.  I was googling to see if there were differences between the sold and mesh plates, and noticed that the "branding" printed on the base of the tube looks NOTHING like the pictures on the web.  Mine just says Sophia on the top line, and 2784B directly underneath that - in fairly plain, yellow/green type.  Not sure if the Raytheon's are legit, but they look more 'real' in terms of their branidng.  I still think this amp sounds great with whatever tubes these are - no bummed out about the tube provenance, just curious if I am leaving performance on the table.

(Use case is Anax-mod HD800s, ZMF Auteurs, fed from a very good dac/streamer.)


----------



## fzman

will the real Sophia please stand up!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

fzman said:


> will the real Sophia please stand up!


I believe that's an early "Sophia" and not the more well-known "Sophia Princess" that we've all come to know and love.


----------



## fzman

ColSaulTigh said:


> I believe that's an early "Sophia" and not the more well-known "Sophia Princess" that we've all come to know and love.


This amp is quite wonderful, am driving my Empyreans with it now. Also, insane audiophile stuff: Wireworld Silver Eclipse intercconnects, Shunyata Alpha NR power cord, Isootek and Audioquest power conditioning stuff. Thanks for i.d.-ing the tube, was taken by surprise when looking at the newer versions, and the Rdeo Drive script branding printed on them.

I did not take any photos of the 6EW7's, but their Raytheon brinding looks familiar to me - my uncle worked for Raytheon years ago.  Alternate tubes that would take it even further, if possible would be cool as well.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

fzman said:


> This amp is quite wonderful, am driving my Empyreans with it now. Also, insane audiophile stuff: Wireworld Silver Eclipse intercconnects, Shunyata Alpha NR power cord, Isootek and Audioquest power conditioning stuff. Thanks for i.d.-ing the tube, was taken by surprise when looking at the newer versions, and the Rdeo Drive script branding printed on them.
> 
> I did not take any photos of the 6EW7's, but their Raytheon brinding looks familiar to me - my uncle worked for Raytheon years ago.  Alternate tubes that would take it even further, if possible would be cool as well.


There's all sorts of good driver tubes for that amp.  As for rectifiers, go hunt down a NOS Brimar 5Z4GY on eBay for about $50USD shipped.  One of the best bargains out there.


----------



## RobertSM (Jul 1, 2022)

fzman said:


> This amp is quite wonderful, am driving my Empyreans with it now. Also, insane audiophile stuff: Wireworld Silver Eclipse intercconnects, Shunyata Alpha NR power cord, Isootek and Audioquest power conditioning stuff. Thanks for i.d.-ing the tube, was taken by surprise when looking at the newer versions, and the Rdeo Drive script branding printed on them.
> 
> I did not take any photos of the 6EW7's, but their Raytheon brinding looks familiar to me - my uncle worked for Raytheon years ago.  Alternate tubes that would take it even further, if possible would be cool as well.


Good stuff.

I also run Shunyata Research NR power cords. As where you run Isotek & Audioquest power conditioners, I kept with Shunyata and run a Hydra Delta D6. It's amazing how good the Shunyata NR line are at significantly lowering the noise floor. Add in the Hydra Delta D6 and it's shocking how black the background can get.

For the WA6-SE gen 1, the best 6DE7's I've found are the five star Toshiba's that Woo Audio sells. These are NOS tightly matched pairs from the 1970's. Very good. A harder pair to find but still available if you look long enough are the Tung-Sol 6DE7's. A very full bodied sound that doesn't sacrifice detail. I recommend both.

I've tried almost all of the top 20-25 rectifiers in the Dubstep girl's 5U4G thread. For the WA6-SE gen 1, to my ears the Osram/GEC/MWT/ U52 from the 1950's is about the best. A excellent budget friendly option that is still available if you are patient and look hard enough is the Marconi Canada 5U4G. This was made by Radiotron Valve Company in the 1950's and 1960's in Montreal Canada. Very sweet sound with a polite presence. Of course the Cossor 53KU is another fantastic example but these tend to be pricey. I didn't like the Western Electric 422A. I thought the high end was disjointed and smeared. It lacked the seamlessness of the U52 and the 53KU. Of course I can't forget about the classic and outstanding metal base GZ34. In the WA6-SE gen 1 I found this rectifier to add a faster speed to the warm signature that this amp has. Woo Audio amps are known to have a warm and slow presentation. Some suggest that the Woo Audio house sound comes from the way they wind their transformers. Indeed, I think with the exception of the new Woo Audio Luna amp, I've heard everything in the line-up and Woo definitely has a specific soinc signature. The metal base GZ34 almost brings a soild-state speed into play. It cuts though the mud and adds a different and welcomed tonality.

Either way, congrats on the WA6-SE gen 1. You've got yourself an amazing amp. Have fun with it. Plenty of rolling options for both the driver tubes and of course many options for rectifiers.


----------



## IvanE92 (Jul 3, 2022)

Just picked up a used Gen 1 WA6. My first tube amp! Woo woo!! Overall it sounds great to my ears. However...

Not sure how to describe it, but certain genres like metal (where there's a lot of stuff going on at once) can be a bit muddy at times in the middle frequencies. 

Perhaps I'm looking for a bit more separation and pop from instruments?

Any recommendations for tubes and rectifier?


----------



## jbua5150

RobertSM said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I also run Shunyata Research NR power cords. As where you run Isotek & Audioquest power conditioners, I kept with Shunyata and run a Hydra Delta D6. It's amazing how good the Shunyata NR line are at significantly lowering the noise floor. Add in the Hydra Delta D6 and it's shocking how black the background can get.
> 
> ...


I have a pair of those Toshiba 6DE7, and fully agree with your statement. Definitely my favorite 6DE7.


----------



## fzman

Don't know if I am insane, lucky, or both.  I n my travels today, I browsed a small antique shop in which there was a small bowl of loose tubes (no boxes) (completely untested) along with a small quantity of relays that fit some tube-like sockets, and were pretty beefy.  I browsed thru the tubes and found a GE 5U4GB, that looked like it was in decent shape - no bent pins, locator pin not cracked or brlen, glass completely intact, etc.  $7 later, I popped out my Sophia 274B, pictured recently in this thread.  Volume all the way down, leaning AWAY from the WA6-SE,, i turned the power knob and crossed my fingers.

Works fine, and has been playing for 10 minutes or so already. and I am pretty confident that it is more dynamic and has better low-end slam than the Sophia. Cymbals are very crisp, but I think string bass may favor the wooden body rather than the string - piano, likewise gives the body slightly more emphasis than the hammer sriking the strings....  (OR I'm imagining the whole thing- yet having no expectations, hard to attribute confirmation bias to this).

So, dodged a wasting $7 bullet, and a giant 'blow-up-my-amp' bullet. Also ordered an ALO Studio Six last bnight (used), so I am am outta control already.  Not only pretty far down the rabbit-hole, but, apparently, picking out carpetting and drapes for it - (tubes are probably more like scones, but the idea holds ture).

Happy happy


----------



## IvanE92

Picked up a used WA6 today for $400. Love how well they pair with my OG Focals (using Peace EQ) on the low gain setting. Simply fantastic. Going to need to listen to this setup for a while before I tweak any further. That, and look at upgrading my JDS Atom DAC.


----------



## RobertSM (Jul 3, 2022)

fzman said:


> Don't know if I am insane, lucky, or both.  I n my travels today, I browsed a small antique shop in which there was a small bowl of loose tubes (no boxes) (completely untested) along with a small quantity of relays that fit some tube-like sockets, and were pretty beefy.  I browsed thru the tubes and found a GE 5U4GB, that looked like it was in decent shape - no bent pins, locator pin not cracked or brlen, glass completely intact, etc.  $7 later, I popped out my Sophia 274B, pictured recently in this thread.  Volume all the way down, leaning AWAY from the WA6-SE,, i turned the power knob and crossed my fingers.
> 
> Works fine, and has been playing for 10 minutes or so already. and I am pretty confident that it is more dynamic and has better low-end slam than the Sophia. Cymbals are very crisp, but I think string bass may favor the wooden body rather than the string - piano, likewise gives the body slightly more emphasis than the hammer sriking the strings....  (OR I'm imagining the whole thing- yet having no expectations, hard to attribute confirmation bias to this).
> 
> ...



Excellent find on the GE 5U4G.

Congratulations of the ALO Studio Six! Feel free to jump into the Studio Six thread or send a PM if you need help with tube rolling options. I've spent alot of time and effort and have come up with some really brilliant combinations that run the gambit of sonic signatures. I've also become pretty good friends with the designer of the Studio Six. He's definitely helped guide me and my decisions to squeak out every last bit of proformance possible.

Woo Audio WA6-SE & ALO Studio Six, an excellent and complimentary pair of amplifiers. Good times ahead for you, for sure!


----------



## fzman

RobertSM said:


> Excellent find on the GE 5U4G.
> 
> Congratulations of the ALO Studio Six! Feel free to jump into the Studio Six thread or send a PM if you need help with tube rolling options. I've spent alot of time and effort and have come up with some really brilliant combinations that run the gambit of sonic signatures. I've also become pretty good friends with the designer of the Studio Six. He's definitely helped guide me and my decisions to squeak out every last bit of proformance possible.
> 
> Woo Audio WA6-SE & ALO Studio Six, an excellent and complimentary pair of amplifiers. Good times ahead for you, for sure!


Thanks for your kindness and generosity and your wisdom. It's been years since I had tube gear and I think I;ve been subconsciously avoiding it to protect myself from rampant tube-rolling and constant new-toy syndrome. I've also learned from my DIY and op-amp rolling days that the more you mess with stuff, the more likely you will mess it up or break it.
I'm also old enough to understand that reading about stuff online is not a substitute for actually hearing stuff for yourself. Having a reference and a target also helps, plus being confident enough to answer the 'why question' with 'because it makes me happy' is a complete answer, so long as I am being honest with myself. That said, having someone point you in the right direction, is a wonderful thing to have access to.     Thanks!

It's also nce that the Woo is a reasonable size and weight (even if two chassis) for tweeking purposes. It's almost a one-hander (again, per chassis) unlike a lot of gear which takes both hands, maybe bending at the knees, or even the big-dogs where you spring for beer and pizza (or tofu and Kombucha for you Cali folks) for the byddy(s) you hve to get to help you lift the thing.   

The fun has begun!


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 3, 2022)

•  I _do _love the 2nd Generation WA6SE. There _are _times (😏) when I wish that I could try 12AT7s or 12SN7s via adapters in the 13DE7 sockets. However, this cannot be done in the SE version.
•  Oh, well; the 13DE7 (13FD7) category has good candidates. My favourite is the ‘yellow print’ Sylvania 13DE7: clear, dimensional, dynamic. The smaller field of choice has its benefit 🤷🏻‍♂️: I can focus on the choice of rectifier tube, currently the Brimar CV1863 KB/FE…🎼🎵.


----------



## fzman

Scored a matched pair of 1960s NOS, RCA 6DE7's on eBay, that just arrived today. They have about an hour or so on them so far, and they are an interesting contrast with the Raytheon 6EW7s that the 6-SE arrvied with. Having quite recwently re-entered the tube world, and having only heard this amp with the above-mentioend dual triodes, i cannot say what aspects are Raythen vs RCA, vs DE vs EW for them.   the RCA 6DE7s sound more resolving than the EW7s. They come across as more balanced, in the sense that no specific performance parameter jumps out at you.  The ^DE7s seem to give slight priority to the strings rather than the body of the instrument, better control of the bass, and more LF extension.  Is is a bit more shimmery/sparkly/delifcate, while the ^EW7s have a bit more of that palpable, velvety liquidity and sweetness. These are subtle differences, not in-your-face differences. I like both.

I've ordered, and hope to get soon, the following:



!!!!) (Recommended Single) 5Z4G Brimar UK black plates NOS 1950's (57/40 and 58/40) (recommended for Audio Note) × 1

(!!!!) (Best Pair) 6EW7 Hitachi Japan branded Westinghouse BIG BOTTLE NOS 1970-1972 (4.3/4.4ma and 60/61ma) × 1

(!!!) (Best Pair) 6DE7 Sylvania black plates NOS 1960's - 1970 (5.1/31ma and 5.2/33ma) (Woo Audio) × 1


this will give me two pair each, of the 6DE7 (Sylvania and RCA) and 6EW7s, (Raytheon and Hitachi/Westinghouse.  Also give me a 5Z4G to compare to my 5U4G.....

That's it for now (famous last words). It'll be enough of an arsenal to make the relevant compairons, and have enough data points to have a decent overview of what this amp can do, and how tube-rolling changes the sound....


----------



## BryceS

Gents,

I have 12 month old second generation WA6 fitted with a 1960’s Phillips GZ34 rectifier and 1970’s RCA 13DE7 driver tubes. It is my first and only tube amp. It sounds excellent paired with a Schiit Modi Multibit DAC connected with short ddhifi cables.

I mainly listen with it using HD600s with a nice braided GUCraftsman cable but also use DT1770s, Mr Speakers Aeon Flow Open and Dan Clark Audio Aeon Noire. The WA6 does surprisingly well with the Aeons, especially the Noire which seem to do better on the WA6 courtesy of the better tuning compared to the older Flow Opens, the bass is cleaner and the lack of current versus a typical solid state amp doesn’t seem to effect the bass very much at all with the Noire.

Now with that out of the way, my question !

The WA6 makes a soft hum through the headphones that is just barely audible with HD600 in a dead quiet room and completely inaudible with the less sensitive Aeons. With IEM, not that I really care but as a frame of reference, it is quite noisy and the hum can be heard on quiet passages of music. The hum sounds like transformer noise to me.

When warm the tubes are dead quiet, they have probably over 100 hours use on them. I’ve tried several sets and they make no difference to the hum. After around only 30 seconds of warm up winding the volume pot right up with no music playing doesn’t alter the volume of the hum at all even with IEM when testing. I’ve had it in two houses 650km (400 miles) apart and it is no different, I’ve put an iFi DC blocker on the power socket and an iFi AC purifier on the outlet, I’ve switched other electrical equipment off, I’ve unplugged  everything from the WA6 except the power cord and headphones (and tubes obviously) and absolutely nothing makes the hum any better or any worse.

It really isn’t bad with full size headphones and, as indicated above, with my preferred HD600 it is only just audible with no music playing in very quiet conditions but I’m a bit ……retentive and it is one of those things that is annoying once you know it’s there despite that in normal use it can’t be heard.

Is the (presumably transformer) hum typical with the WA6 ? Am I concerning myself about nothing ? Am I hoping for to much for a relatively entry level tube amp to be pitch black quiet ?


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Jul 6, 2022)

BryceS said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have 12 month old second generation WA6 fitted with a 1960’s Phillips GZ34 rectifier and 1970’s RCA 13DE7 driver tubes. It is my first and only tube amp. It sounds excellent paired with a Schiit Modi Multibit DAC connected with short ddhifi cables.
> 
> ...


Can you hear a PHYSICAL hum from the transformer area of the amp itself?  Does the sound happen with other tubes inserted?  Does the hum change "frequency" or "intensity" if you physically touch the amp?  On my WA6-SE's, I found certain driver tubes will generate more "hum" than others.  I also found that, of all things, an *Emotiva CMX-2* cured ALL hum, giving me inky black background unless I crank the amp all the way to max (definitely NOT recommended).

Also, upgrade from a basic power cable to anything of quality (I use the $50 ones off Amazon)..


----------



## BryceS

ColSaulTigh said:


> Can you hear a PHYSICAL hum from the transformer area of the amp itself?  Does the sound happen with other tubes inserted?  Does the hum change "frequency" or "intensity" if you physically touch the amp?  On my WA6-SE's, I found certain driver tubes will generate more "hum" than others.  I also found that, of all things, an *Emotiva CMX-2* cured ALL hum, giving me inky black background unless I crank the amp all the way to max (definitely NOT recommended).
> 
> Also, upgrade from a basic power cable to anything of quality (I use the $50 ones off Amazon)..



Yes there is also a slight hum from the amp itself.

Other tubes make no difference and touching the amp makes no difference.

Literally nothing I have tried makes any difference at all, only flipping the impedance selector does anything but that is slight. I assumed that is because it changes the transformer windings that are in use.

An “audiophile” power cord is the one thing I haven’t tried, it seemed an unlikely fix when other power related things make literally no difference.

I had resisted other power related items for the same reason, the iFi ones I have at the moment do nothing so it seemed unlikely it was related to the power supply rather than the transformer itself.

I’ll look into cables and the Emotiva unit.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

It could quite possibly be the transformer itself, especially if you can hear a physical hum.

Have you tried a "Humdinger" (or device of it's kind?  I know a couple of people have used them with much success.


----------



## fzman

DC offset on the ac power line, and/or a badly distorted sine wave coming 'from the wall' can make transformers physically vibrate-especially toproids. This is made worse if they are not vibration-mounted, or have loose mounting bolts.  Power conditioners/filters, per se, do not fix this problem.

That said, the lowest impedence, cleanest power delivery possible makes a big difference in how well your audio gear performs. If rectiofier tubes make a difference, stands to reason that power cords may also help, if you chose the right ones.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

fzman said:


> DC offset on the ac power line, and/or a badly distorted sine wave coming 'from the wall' can make transformers physically vibrate-especially toproids. This is made worse if they are not vibration-mounted, or have loose mounting bolts.  Power conditioners/filters, per se, do not fix this problem.
> 
> That said, the lowest impedence, cleanest power delivery possible makes a big difference in how well your audio gear performs. If rectiofier tubes make a difference, stands to reason that power cords may also help, if you chose the right ones.


Yep, that's where I was going with my questions.


----------



## senseitedj

RobertSM said:


> My favorite rectifier in the WA6-SE.



That is my favourite too, I have the GEC version . 

Quick question - how many hours have you had on this tube? just an estimate. Wondering how long these tubes last...


----------



## RobertSM (Jul 9, 2022)

senseitedj said:


> That is my favourite too, I have the GEC version .
> 
> Quick question - how many hours have you had on this tube? just an estimate. Wondering how long these tubes last...



So I'm sort of guessing I have maybe 1,600-1,700 hours on my Osram labeled U52.

It still has tons of silvering from the getter flash and sounds great. My suggestion is to enjoy it. Rectifiers especially can have long long lives.


----------



## BryceS (Jul 6, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> It could quite possibly be the transformer itself, especially if you can hear a physical hum.
> 
> Have you tried a "Humdinger" (or device of it's kind?  I know a couple of people have used them with much success.



Thank you.

As indicated in my first post I have in iFi DC Blocker on the power cord input of the amp already, and an iFi AC Conditioner on the wall socket, nothing else on that outlet.

While probably not the last word in effectiveness these made absolutely zero difference at all so I am hesitant to spend more money on items that are doing the same thing to varying degrees.

Also as indicated it has been in two homes 400 miles apart, one big city and one small town, and there was zero difference, it seems unlikely the power to the house has exactly the same problem, at least in audible terms. That could be the case but just working through things to check/assess that seems less likely than others, especially when the power conditioners I have already do nothing at all.

I suspect it is simply just the transformer itself and that is the way that this unit is. I am not in the USA and sending it back to Woo is not an attractive option for me.

As indicated, for practical application and with the headphones I use it with it is not really an issue more than it is just annoying knowing it isn't perhaps perfect.

Based on comments thus far it seems a good number of folks have been down the same road with varying degrees of success in correcting it.

I may simply have to learn to accept it, I don't want to spend more money than the amp cost chasing a fix that might not be possible and, so far as Woo Audio may be concerned, maybe isn't actually a "fault" at all.


----------



## fzman

If it is a pure 60 Hz, (or 50 Hz sine wave, then it is power supply related in some way. It seems like it is 'internally generated' rather than 'from the wall'. Did you get a new Woo or a used Woo?


----------



## BryceS

fzman said:


> If it is a pure 60 Hz, (or 50 Hz sine wave, then it is power supply related in some way. It seems like it is 'internally generated' rather than 'from the wall'. Did you get a new Woo or a used Woo?



It certainly doesn't seem power related because what I have tried to date has made zero difference and it has been the same in two houses.

I assume a 50Hz (New Zealand) is a somewhat buzzing sound, this is a distinct hum. I can hear it from the unit itself although there is no discernable vibration that can be felt.

I bought it new about a year ago, it has always done it, I left it assuming it might improve and frankly it is so minor that I can't help but wonder if the local agent and/or Woo would say it is "in spec" so to speak.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

BryceS said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As indicated in my first post I have in iFi DC Blocker on the power cord input of the amp already, and an iFi AC Conditioner on the wall socket, nothing else on that outlet.
> 
> ...


Understood.  I missed the iFi DC Blocker in your post, however, I do know others who have had similar issues, gone down the same path, and eventually had success with the HumDinger.  They do offer a 30 day money-back guarantee - might be worth a try.

Having the issue in two houses 400 miles apart doesn't necessarily mean that the issue doesn't exist in both houses.  DC voltage is very common, and can be caused by anything that has an AC/DC transformer in it, from light/fan dimmers to microwave ovens.  It can travel pretty far, too, and the source could even be from outside your home.

I understand it's not a major issue, but I suffer from the same OCD issues as you when it comes to such things.  For me, the Emotiva solved my problems.  For @Ethenolas , the Humdinger fixed his issue.  Just trying to offer up solutions others have had with the same problem.


----------



## BryceS

ColSaulTigh said:


> Understood.  I missed the iFi DC Blocker in your post, however, I do know others who have had similar issues, gone down the same path, and eventually had success with the HumDinger.  They do offer a 30 day money-back guarantee - might be worth a try.
> 
> Having the issue in two houses 400 miles apart doesn't necessarily mean that the issue doesn't exist in both houses.  DC voltage is very common, and can be caused by anything that has an AC/DC transformer in it, from light/fan dimmers to microwave ovens.  It can travel pretty far, too, and the source could even be from outside your home.
> 
> I understand it's not a major issue, but I suffer from the same OCD issues as you when it comes to such things.  For me, the Emotiva solved my problems.  For @Ethenolas , the Humdinger fixed his issue.  Just trying to offer up solutions others have had with the same problem.



Thanks so much, I do appreciate the input.

The Emotiva only seems to be US voltage, I'm in NZ and on 230, I'll have a look at what options might be available for similar things here and I'll look into the hum dinger, it may be more effective than the iFi DC Blocker. I am of course just wanting to avoid spending money on things that don't help but there is only one way to know and my OCD can't deal with not fixing it !!   

I have emailed the local agents so I'll see what they/Woo have to say, it is actually only 7 months old when I looked the docket, I lost track of time. My concern is I might be looking for a fix for something that seems likely to be considered by others OK for a tube amp.


----------



## senseitedj

RobertSM said:


> So I'm sort of guessing I have maybe 1,600-1,700 hours on my Osram labeled U52.
> 
> It still has tons silvering from the getter flash and sounds great. My suggestion is to enjoy it. Rectifiers especially can have long long lives.



Yeah I'm particularly attached to this tube. the U52 is such a step up from the rest of my collection. The other rectifier tubes are usually great at doing one thing, but the U52 does everything exceptionally. It has such a nice balance between speed, warmth, and being good at the other technicalities.


----------



## BryceS

IvanE92 said:


> Picked up a used WA6 today for $400. Love how well they pair with my OG Focals (using Peace EQ) on the low gain setting. Simply fantastic. Going to need to listen to this setup for a while before I tweak any further. That, and look at upgrading my JDS Atom DAC.



How much, if any, low level hum do you hear with the Focal without music playing and with the volume right down ?

I can hear a soft transformer type hum that I am finding annoying even though it is only barely audible in quiet conditions with HD600 or DT1770. As per my previous posts I’ve tried various power conditioning without going to crazy money and nothing makes any difference at all.

I’ve swapped tubes and the ones I have don’t make any difference at all, they are all quiet in themselves.

Since my posts I’ve even opened the WA6 up and snugged up the transformer mounts, no difference. I can say the WA6 is as beautifully built inside as it is out however.

I’m trying to determine if this is “normal” for the WA6 or not.

I’d like to get something like the Focal but being relatively easily driven I’m afraid they’d just make my OCD annoyance worse.


----------



## jonathan c

No hum issues with my WA6 (1st Generation). With volume at full clockwise position, WA6 is as quiet as a cemetery. Note: the power cord that I use is the Audio Envy Ocean-Elite 3P.


----------



## BryceS

jonathan c said:


> No hum issues with my WA6 (1st Generation). With volume at full clockwise position, WA6 is as quiet as a cemetery. Note: the power cord that I use is the Audio Envy Ocean-Elite 3P.



Absolutely dead quiet, with what headphones ?

What if you plugged in IEM just as a test ?

Does the power cord help versus a very basic one ?


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 8, 2022)

The headphones that I use run from Audeze LCD-X (20 ohms) to Beyerdynamic DT-880 (600 ohms). I have never tried or listened to an IEM 🤷🏻‍♂️. In my experience, the power cord makes a difference. ALSO: all the electronic gear in my system is plugged into a power conditioner (at the bottom).


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Well, let's put that to the test, shall we?

Identical Woo Audio WA6-SE Gen 2 (except for color) connected to identical Musician Pegasus (aside from color) with identical driver tubes.  Rectifiers are different, but I can dig out matching ones if necessary.




Tidal > USB Hub > cheap Amazon USB cables > Pegasus > Blue Jeans RCA cables > Woo WA6-SE.

Power supplied by Amazon Monosaudio cables.  Power conditioning by Emotiva CMX-2 conditioner.

Using my @skedra VikingWeave Copper cable into my ZMF Atriums.

Both exhibit the same sound quality, which is that they are DEAD QUIET at full crank, without any mechanical sound coming from the transformers.

With music playing, I get inky backgrounds, pure music, and nothing else.  This is the main reason I haven't sold any of these off - they are just perfect.

Check my signature.  If there's any specific combo you want me to try, let me know.


----------



## IvanE92 (Jul 8, 2022)

Got myself a used Topping D90SE MQA off Amazon. Wanted to send the cleanest single to my WA6. So far, so good - really digging the setup. Going to research a new rectifier for the Woo. Trying to brighten things up a hair (as I'm no longer using Peace to EQ to my taste - began to feel I was making the music "artificial" and not true to original intent). Maybe I just prefer brighter tones??


----------



## ColSaulTigh

IvanE92 said:


> Got myself a used Topping D90SE MQA off Amazon. Wanted to send the cleanest single to my WA6. So far, so good - really digging the setup. Going to research a new rectifier for the Woo. Trying to brighten things up a hair.


What's your budget for the rectifier?  If you wanna go hog nuts, a Takatsuki 274B is about as clean and bright as it gets.  KR 274B is a close second, at about 1/4 the cost (although it lacks a bit of the lower end for my tastes).  

Plenty of good choices out there.  Just let us know what range you want to be in.


----------



## fzman

ColSaulTigh said:


> Well, let's put that to the test, shall we?
> 
> Identical Woo Audio WA6-SE Gen 2 (except for color) connected to identical Musician Pegasus (aside from color) with identical driver tubes.  Rectifiers are different, but I can dig out matching ones if necessary.
> 
> ...


I'm confused -- what are we putting to the test? I thought it was going to be whether power cords mattered - but that's not what you are comparing.  (Honest-- I am confused). Are you saying the two different recifier tubes are sonically identical as well?


----------



## IvanE92 (Jul 8, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> What's your budget for the rectifier?  If you wanna go hog nuts, a Takatsuki 274B is about as clean and bright as it gets.  KR 274B is a close second, at about 1/4 the cost (although it lacks a bit of the lower end for my tastes).
> 
> Plenty of good choices out there.  Just let us know what range you want to be in.



Not sure. Honestly, I'm a do it once and do it right type dude... so, $200-300ish.. but may go higher if there's a noticeable improvement. Mind you, I paid $400 for the amp, used... so another $400 for a tube makes me feel a bit weird. 

I recently emailed Woo Audio and they recommended a new Sophia Aqua (who, by the way, are apparently only a 15 minute drive from my house). Have also heard good things (from folks via PMS on the forums) about Brimar CV1863 and the Mullard GZ32.

My amp came with a new Psvane 5AR4 and NOS Westinghouse 6DE7 x 2.

I mostly listen to metal, rock, hip-hop, a bit of EDM, and Cali roots/reggae. Other genres are fun to listen to, but over time, aren't going to be my main go-to genres (e.g., classic rock, jazz, vocal, orchestral).

Reading DubStepGirls's reviews, I'm inclined to try the Mullard GZ34.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

fzman said:


> I'm confused -- what are we putting to the test? I thought it was going to be whether power cords mattered - but that's not what you are comparing.  (Honest-- I am confused). Are you saying the two different recifier tubes are sonically identical as well?


I'm saying two identical setups sound exactly the same, with no hum or background noise.  I can swap out anything you want to use, keeping one as a baseline, and the other as the guinea pig.  That way we can try to find what's causing your issue.  I'm still very much so inclined to think it's errant DC voltage on your AC line, but until we rule out all other options, it's either that or simply a defective unit.  Inherently, they are not noisy units, and Woo is well known to build quality products.


----------



## fzman

ColSaulTigh said:


> I'm saying two identical setups sound exactly the same, with no hum or background noise.  I can swap out anything you want to use, keeping one as a baseline, and the other as the guinea pig.  That way we can try to find what's causing your issue.  I'm still very much so inclined to think it's errant DC voltage on your AC line, but until we rule out all other options, it's either that or simply a defective unit.  Inherently, they are not noisy units, and Woo is well known to build quality products.


OK-- that makes sense- I thought I was having a serious senior moment. In addition, props to you for doing that --it is a wonderfully kind gesture.

on the other hand....  "you one crazy dude!'


----------



## ColSaulTigh

IvanE92 said:


> Not sure. Honestly, I'm a do it once and do it right type dude... so, $200-300ish.. but may go higher if there's a noticeable improvement. Mind you, I paid $400 for the amp, used... so another $400 for a tube makes me feel a bit weird.
> 
> I recently emailed Woo Audio and they recommended a new Sophia Aqua (who, by the way, are apparently only a 15 minute drive from my house). Have also heard good things (from folks via PMS on the forums) about Brimar CV1863 and the Mullard GZ32.
> 
> ...


Sophia Aqua is not going to be cleaner.  It leans a bit boomy and a touch "warm and fuzzy" - great if you're looking for a classic tube amp sound.  The Mullard is a good powerhouse (but not necessarily the brightest/cleanest of the bunch).  

In your price range - the KR Audio KR-274-HD would be a good choice (and Woo sells those, too).  A Tung Sol 5U4G would be a good choice as well if you can find a decently priced NOS tube.  The king of crystal clean is the Takatsuki 274B though, but it's more than double your budget.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

fzman said:


> OK-- that makes sense- I thought I was having a serious senior moment. In addition, props to you for doing that --it is a wonderfully kind gesture.
> 
> on the other hand....  "you one crazy dude!'


Nobody ever said life was supposed to be boring.  It's either this or a drug habit.  This is a little more fun.


----------



## jonathan c

IvanE92 said:


> Not sure. Honestly, I'm a do it once and do it right type dude... so, $200-300ish.. but may go higher if there's a noticeable improvement. Mind you, I paid $400 for the amp, used... so another $400 for a tube makes me feel a bit weird.
> 
> I recently emailed Woo Audio and they recommended a new Sophia Aqua (who, by the way, are apparently only a 15 minute drive from my house). Have also heard good things (from folks via PMS on the forums) about Brimar CV1863 and the Mullard GZ32.
> 
> ...


$400 (hopefully less) for a rectifier tube may seem ‘weird’ in the context of a $400 headphone amplifier. BUT, Woo Audio h/p/a with tube rectification have sound quality which is _largely _determined by the choice of rectifier tube. This observation is from my experience with: WA2, WA6, WA6-SE. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## senseitedj

jonathan c said:


> $400 (hopefully less) for a rectifier tube may seem ‘weird’ in the context of a $400 headphone amplifier. BUT, Woo Audio h/p/a with tube rectification have sound quality which is _largely _determined by the choice of rectifier tube. This observation is from my experience with: WA2, WA6, WA6-SE. 🤷🏻‍♂️



I second that notion, a quality tube will make your amp perform like something that is worth much more.


----------



## fzman (Jul 10, 2022)

IvanE92 said:


> Not sure. Honestly, I'm a do it once and do it right type dude... so, $200-300ish.. but may go higher if there's a noticeable improvement. Mind you, I paid $400 for the amp, used... so another $400 for a tube makes me feel a bit weird.
> 
> I recently emailed Woo Audio and they recommended a new Sophia Aqua (who, by the way, are apparently only a 15 minute drive from my house). Have also heard good things (from folks via PMS on the forums) about Brimar CV1863 and the Mullard GZ32.
> 
> ...


1. It's NOT a $400 amp, it's an amp you PAID $400 for!-  good deal.  enjoy the amp
2. the tubes are part of the amp, just unlike most semionductors, you can change them yourself, and quite easily.
3. the amp's performance will be a function of both the circuit design/execution and parts 'quality' - you have little to no say on th former, but quite a bit in th latter, as the tubes are a big chunk of the circuit.
4. Better is always better; good circuit with meh parts will be ok, with deent parts better with good parts in key spots, better still, and with all-out parts everywhere better better still.--each of us will have a sweet spot as to how much $$ it 'needs' and how good it needs to sound.

Find your sweet spot and stick to it. You really cannot truly figure this stuff out just from advice-you have to put your ears on it and really see what's possible. I am not denigrating advice, it helps narrow down the search and minimizes major mis-steps, but at the end of the day, until you spend time listening to it, you don't really know for sure. And, if you buy well, you can flip the item and lose minimal $$, but gain quite valuable experience.


----------



## IvanE92

jonathan c said:


> BUT, Woo Audio h/p/a with tube rectification have sound quality which is _largely _determined by the choice of rectifier tube.



Thanks for sharing. Didn't realize a tube can make such a large impact. Sophia Electric is 15 minutes from my house and we're kind enough to offer a 274B with a free one week return. Really curious how it'll change the flavor of this amp!


----------



## IvanE92 (Jul 12, 2022)

BryceS said:


> How much, if any, low level hum do you hear with the Focal without music playing and with the volume right down ?



I only get a hum upon amp start up. After five mins or so it goes away. Slight hum with the gain switch up. I leave it down because the recommended impedance for low gain is a match for the Clear OGs.

Edit: OK. Definitely less than 5 minutes. More like 30 seconds.


----------



## VanHai

IvanE92 said:


> I only get a hum upon amp start up. After five mins or so it goes away. Slight hum with the gain switch up. I leave it down because the recommended impedance for low gain is a match for the Clear OGs.


Use deoxit to clean the pins with cotton swap, it may help to reduce the hum.


----------



## gefski

IvanE92 said:


> I only get a hum upon amp start up. After five mins or so it goes away. Slight hum with the gain switch up. I leave it down because the recommended impedance for low gain is a match for the Clear OGs.


Most tube amps I’ve owned, including my WA6+, have a turn-on hum through cans or speakers. Lasts 30 sec or so, not minutes.


----------



## IvanE92

Hello, friends. For a Woo WA6 Gen 1... What's the difference between a Sophia Electric Clear Mesh Plate 274B and the Aqua 274B? Sophia recommends the former. Woo recommends the latter as an upgrade from stock. I'm curious to tube roll and Sophia is a 15 minute drive from my residence.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

IvanE92 said:


> Hello, friends. For a Woo WA6 Gen 1... What's the difference between a Sophia Electric Clear Mesh Plate 274B and the Aqua 274B? Sophia recommends the former. Woo recommends the latter as an upgrade from stock. I'm curious to tube roll and Sophia is a 15 minute drive from my residence.


Clear Mesh has the mesh "perforated" plates, while the "Aqua" uses solid plates and has blue glass.  Woo is recommending the latter because they can't get any of the mesh plates - been OOS for about 6 months.  From a sound perspective, I've not heard the sold plate Aqua, so I can't compare for you.  Sorry.


----------



## IvanE92 (Jul 14, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> Clear Mesh has the mesh "perforated" plates, while the "Aqua" uses solid plates and has blue glass.  Woo is recommending the latter because they can't get any of the mesh plates - been OOS for about 6 months.  From a sound perspective, I've not heard the sold plate Aqua, so I can't compare for you.  Sorry.



Picked up a mesh plate S/P from their residence today. Nice home. Anyhow... just popped in the new rectifier. Really excited to see how my first tube upgrade (!) and entry into rolling changes the sonic characteristics of my amp. Attaching some pics, to include before and afters, just for fun.

First Edit:  First few hours in to listening - good upgrade. It's not "night and day" - but I'm definitely diggin it! Instrument separation is definitely better. Soundstage is wider. Less muddy in the low to mid frequencies. Microdetails pop more. To my ears - the tube upgrade helped make my setup more balanced and musical.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

IvanE92 said:


> Picked up a mesh plate S/P from their residence today. Nice home. Anyhow... just popped in the new rectifier. Really excited to see how my first tube upgrade (!) and entry into rolling changes the sonic characteristics of my amp. Attaching some pics, to include before and afters, just for fun.
> 
> First Edit:  First few hours in to listening - good upgrade. It's not "night and day" - but I'm definitely diggin it! Instrument separation is definitely better. Soundstage is wider. Less muddy in the low to mid frequencies. Microdetails pop more. To my ears - the tube upgrade helped make my setup more balanced and musical.


It'll wake up after 100 hours or so of usage.  It's a good starting step up from the stock rectifier.  You'll also notice (hopefully) that it doesn't run out of breath so quickly.  Put on something fast and bass-heavy and you'll see what I mean.  Weak rectifiers literally sound like they're wheezing to keep up.  It's not as strong as say my beloved KR Audio 5U4G "Riccardo Kron Anniversary Edition", but it'll do in a pinch.


----------



## IvanE92

Anyone have a pair of new or used vintage 6FD7 Fat Bottles they'd be willing to sell? Can't seem to find any in stock at the moment. Please let me know and send a DM! Curious to try that tube alongside some others folks have recommended. Thanks!


----------



## Odin412

IvanE92 said:


> Anyone have a pair of new or used vintage 6FD7 Fat Bottles they'd be willing to sell? Can't seem to find any in stock at the moment. Please let me know and send a DM! Curious to try that tube alongside some others folks have recommended. Thanks!


I'm not sure if the fat bottle 6FD7s sound different because the bottle is fat, but they sure look cool. I've tried GE and Delco fot bottle 6FD7s in the past and they both sounded good.


----------



## u2u2

IvanE92 said:


> Anyone have a pair of new or used vintage 6FD7 Fat Bottles they'd be willing to sell? Can't seem to find any in stock at the moment. Please let me know and send a DM! Curious to try that tube alongside some others folks have recommended. Thanks!


Woo Audio shows them in stock, right now! YMMV on pricing.
I purchased a set (GE) from them several years ago when I couldn't source a pair otherwise. Thought they bought up the world supply. Nice tubes.


----------



## RobertSM

u2u2 said:


> Woo Audio shows them in stock, right now! YMMV on pricing.
> I purchased a set (GE) from them several years ago when I couldn't source a pair otherwise. Thought they bought up the world supply. Nice tubes.



I have a pair of GE labeled 6FD7 fat bottles that say made in England.

They are outstanding tubes and definitely offer a very out-of-head, holographic presentation. 

If you own a WA6-SE gen 1 then you definitely owe it to yourself to have a pair.


----------



## u2u2

RobertSM said:


> I have a pair of GE labeled 6FD7 fat bottles that say made in England.
> 
> They are outstanding tubes and definitely offer a very out-of-head, holographic presentation.
> 
> If you own a WA6-SE gen 1 then you definitely owe it to yourself to have a pair.


The ones I got from Woo are made in USA and are used on a Gen 1 WA6. Might do some digging around and look at different origins, plate structures etc. Someone here is probably an expert on this tube. I was floored a few yers ago by what came out on another tube I roll, the lowly 7N7. Butt ugly, rarely spoken about, but in short or tall form, a nice sounding tube on the WA6 and 22.


----------



## fzman (Jul 18, 2022)

RobertSM said:


> I have a pair of GE labeled 6FD7 fat bottles that say made in England.
> 
> They are outstanding tubes and definitely offer a very out-of-head, holographic presentation.
> 
> If you own a WA6-SE gen 1 then you definitely owe it to yourself to have a pair.


How much of it is the GE, part, vs the Made in UK part, vs other kinds of that tube.  Is there is sense of how that tube designation sounds compared to 6DE7 or 6EW7?

curious as always, as I just swapped out NOS RCA 6DE7s for Sylvania 6DE7s -- seems like it made a bigger differnce sonically than any other tube swap i've done in my recent tube-gangsta life....   Sylvanias are waaaay faster, more open, more leading edges of notes, rcas a bit lusher, but softer sounding.  are the 6FD7's in that league also too as well?


----------



## jonathan c

fzman said:


> How much of it is the GE, part, vs the Made in UK part, vs other kinds of that tube.  Is there is sense of how that tube designation sounds compared to 6DE7 or 6EW7?
> 
> curious as always, as I just swapped out NOS RCA 6DE7s for Sylvania 6DE7s -- seems like it made a bigger differnce sonically than any other tube swap i've done in my recent tube-gangsta life....   Sylvanias are waaaay faster, more open, more leading edges of notes, rcas a bit lusher, but softer sounding.  are the 6FD7's in that league also too as well?


I have similar thoughts on the Sylvania ‘yellow print’ 13DE7s in WA6SE (2nd generation).


----------



## RobertSM

fzman said:


> How much of it is the GE, part, vs the Made in UK part, vs other kinds of that tube.  Is there is sense of how that tube designation sounds compared to 6DE7 or 6EW7?
> 
> curious as always, as I just swapped out NOS RCA 6DE7s for Sylvania 6DE7s -- seems like it made a bigger differnce sonically than any other tube swap i've done in my recent tube-gangsta life....   Sylvanias are waaaay faster, more open, more leading edges of notes, rcas a bit lusher, but softer sounding.  are the 6FD7's in that league also too as well?


Definitely. I can only guess these made in England 6FD7 fat bottles are actually Birmar or Mullard. Just because they say GE doesn't totally tell the whole story.

I know all of the driver tubes in the WA6-SE gen 1, were actually originally designed for use in TVs. So they weren't only designed for audio but to also handle a visual transmission.


----------



## David222

RobertSM said:


> Definitely. I can only guess these made in England 6FD7 fat bottles are actually Birmar or Mullard. Just because they say GE doesn't totally tell the whole story.
> 
> I know all of the driver tubes in the WA6-SE gen 1, were actually originally designed for use in TVs. So they weren't only designed for audio but to also handle a visual transmission.



If I'm not mistaken, Philips also had a heavy hand in manufacturing many of the "name brands" we recognize as UK Tubes.


----------



## RobertSM

David222 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Philips also had a heavy hand in manufacturing many of the "name brands" we recognize as UK Tubes.



Definitely true. It's so hard to know for sure but they do sound fantastic. And they do keep to that rich, creamy tuning that so many British made tubes are known for.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

In case anyone is interested, I found a pair of my beloved *KR-Audio 5U4G Riccardo Kron Anniversary Edition Rectifier tubes* for sale. I've bought from him before, excellent seller, but he's firm on his price.

Go get 'em!


----------



## senseitedj

Last month went to CanJam London and got to try so many high end systems. 

Really pleased to find out my wa6 se v2 with GEC u52 tubes + SR purple fuse wasn't that far off in terms of performance when compared to the other high end amps. Really enjoyed the tone of this amp with this set up. 

Was not seduced by the offerings on the show apart from auris nirvana with its EL34s. This us really fun authentically sounding tube amp was the auris nirvana with meze elites


----------



## VanHai (Aug 20, 2022)

senseitedj said:


> Last month went to CanJam London and got to try so many high end systems.
> 
> Really pleased to find out my wa6 se v2 with GEC u52 tubes + SR purple fuse wasn't that far off in terms of performance when compared to the other high end amps. Really enjoyed the tone of this amp with this set up.
> 
> Was not seduced by the offerings on the show apart from auris nirvana with its EL34s. This us really fun authentically sounding tube amp was the auris nirvana with meze elites


I have both Wa 22 and Wa 6-SE both are v2. With the combination of Mullard 5V4G and Zenith 13 EM7, the Wa 6 sounds almost as good as Wa22 except sound stage. It is very underated amp.


----------



## senseitedj

VanHai said:


> I have both Wa 22 and Wa 6-SE both are v2. With the combination of Mullard 5V4G and Zenith 13 EM7, the Wa 6 sounds almost as good as Wa22 except sound stage. It is very underated amp.


Sophia 274b can help abit with the soundstage issue with abit of a bass boost on the side


----------



## jonathan c

I do not see these out there often, but when I do…


----------



## BS5711 (Oct 1, 2022)

Different user name, messed up email and shut myself out …. duh !

I posted a few weeks or so back about my noisy WA6. I eventually sent it back to the local dealer I bought it from. He tested it against another unit he had in stock and agreed mine wasn’t right so a new one that he confirmed was quiet is on it’s way to me soon.


----------



## Basco

senseitedj said:


> I agree 100%. I never had the want to roll tubes again.
> 
> The layering and transparency is insane. It is technically capable, but still has the warmth of musicality of slower-sounding tubes, but without the drawbacks of less transparency, congested soundstage, etc.
> 
> Its magical that it can blend the best of both worlds of a warm-sounding tube and a more clinical-sounding tube


Hey, have you tried against 596 USAF or Mullard GZ32 also?


----------



## jonathan c




----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


>


Weren't you going to be getting an Elrog for that?


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> Weren't you going to be getting an Elrog for that?


I will be…


----------



## benjifx19

Can anyone suggest their favorite 5U4G tube for the WA6? I just ordered it will be here in 3 weeks and would like some options


----------



## Basco (Oct 8, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> I will be…


It's pretty much an investment paying almost as much as the amp itself for a rectifier, but according to @ColSaulTigh it might me worth considering if you can affort another 700 EURs for it?


----------



## benjifx19

Just got these 2, Do these use the 9 pin socket saver? I would like to get socket savers from Woo Audio and not sure if thats the correct one to get


----------



## VanHai (Oct 8, 2022)

benjifx19 said:


> Just got these 2, Do these use the 9 pin socket saver? I would like to get socket savers from Woo Audio and not sure if thats the correct one to get


You can buy these socket saver from Amazon for 13DE7 tube. Woo Audio only sales socket adapter for 13EM7 not 13DE7.

https://a.co/d/2moeTMZ​


----------



## benjifx19

VanHai said:


> You can buy these socket saver from Amazon for 13DE7 tube. Woo Audio only sales socket adapter for 13EM7 not 13DE7.
> 
> https://a.co/d/2moeTMZ​


Thank you so much


----------



## benjifx19

VanHai said:


> You can buy these socket saver from Amazon for 13DE7 tube. Woo Audio only sales socket adapter for 13EM7 not 13DE7.
> 
> https://a.co/d/2moeTMZ​


This is a 9 pin socket saver on Woo Audio's website. This wouldn't work?


----------



## VanHai (Oct 8, 2022)

benjifx19 said:


> This is a 9 pin socket saver on Woo Audio's website. This wouldn't work?


It works, but you have to spend $200.00 for two adapters. Buy the cheaper socket savers and save the money for tubes rolling.


----------



## benjifx19

VanHai said:


> It works, but you have to spend $200.00 for two adapters. Buy the cheaper socket savers and save the money for tubes rolling.


Just worried about the quality of the ones on Amazon. I don't mind spending the $200


----------



## VanHai

benjifx19 said:


> Just worried about the quality of the ones on Amazon. I don't mind spending the $200


i have 2 pairs from Amazon and they are very good in quality.


----------



## benjifx19

VanHai said:


> i have 2 pairs from Amazon and they are very good in quality.


going to listen to you and get the cheaper ones. Thank you again


----------



## ColSaulTigh

benjifx19 said:


> Just worried about the quality of the ones on Amazon. I don't mind spending the $200


I can tell you that I have MANY Woo adapters and they are top notch!  Extremely solidly built, and will last a lifetime.  Go big or go home.


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> I can tell you that I have MANY Woo adapters and they are top notch!  Extremely solidly built, and will last a lifetime.  Go big or go home.


Yes i agree. This is my first serious tube amplifier and i don't want to mess around with the quality of it over $200. Going to cancel the Amazon order and go through Woo Audio on this one.


----------



## David222

I don't use 13DE7s -- so someone else will have to confirm if my thinking is correct -- but if you are just looking for socket saver (not adapters) can Pulse Audio / Tube Monger be of use to you?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

David222 said:


> I don't use 13DE7s -- so someone else will have to confirm if my thinking is correct -- but if you are just looking for socket saver (not adapters) can Pulse Audio / Tube Monger be of use to you?


Not the most attractive things out there, are they?


----------



## David222

ColSaulTigh said:


> Not the most attractive things out there, are they?



Certainly not winning Miss America - but they are well made


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh and David222, check this out:


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> Not the most attractive things out there, are they?


I know looks don't matter to many people but WA6 is art to me. I want it to look gorgeous. I know $100 for a socket saver that maybe costs the $30 to make is out there. I am from New York and they are made here. I want to support my home state, plus the Woo Audio Socket Savers are stunning and well built. 

You speak my language


----------



## Basco

benjifx19 said:


> I know looks don't matter to many people but WA6 is art to me. I want it to look gorgeous. I know $100 for a socket saver that maybe costs the $30 to make is out there. I am from New York and they are made here. I want to support my home state, plus the Woo Audio Socket Savers are stunning and well built.
> 
> You speak my language


Are you sure they are made in the US and not from a supplier exclusively for WOO in Asia?


----------



## benjifx19

Basco said:


> Are you sure they are made in the US and not from a supplier exclusively for WOO in Asia?


I will call them tomorrow and ask them. They are very kind


----------



## jbua5150 (Oct 9, 2022)

In a world filled with imported junk mass produced overseas, I enjoy the fact that my adapters are hand made in New York by Americans.
Whenever possible I purchase USA made products.
Plus they look amazing!!


----------



## Basco (Oct 9, 2022)

jbua5150 said:


> In a world filled with imported junk mass produced overseas, I enjoy the fact that my adapters are hand made in New York by Americans.
> Whenever possible I purchase USA made products.
> Plus they look amazing!!


Products from the US are sure have their quality and it's good for you as an American citizen to support your counties GPD never the less I I wouldn't say imported products are per se "junk" surely you have some gadget (TV?) in hour house that isn't produced in the USA.

The WOO adapters look great no doubt but I would assume technically they equal other adapters and the $174 are mostly spend on cosmetics.


----------



## jbua5150 (Oct 9, 2022)

I own a few of the cheaper adapters.
While they “function” fine, I have a pair of 6F8G that the grid wire fits quite loosely in them.
I repeatedly had to “pry” the flat metal in the cheap grid cap for it to make a solid connection.  
The quality of the Woo Adapters are far superior as can be seen in the photos and the very positive contact that is made when tubes are inserted. 
I say if money is not an issue, why not buy the best?


----------



## RobertSM

jbua5150 said:


> I own a few of the cheaper adapters.
> While they “function” fine, I have a pair of 6F8G that the grid wire fits quite loosely in them.
> I repeatedly had to “pry” the flat metal in the cheap grid cap for it to make a solid connection.
> The quality of the Woo Adapters are far superior as can be seen in the photos and the very positive contact that is made when tubes are inserted.
> I say if money is not an issue, why not buy the best?



Yeah definitely. IMHO proformance is the result of all of the small details.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Just a small sampling of my Woo adapters waiting their turn in the rotation queue...


----------



## senseitedj (Oct 9, 2022)

I wouldn't get cheapo tube adapters because OEM adapters :

1. Have generally less fuss, works as intended by the manufacturer
2. Much less likely of pin misconnections with the adapter, amp and tube
3. The sockets are of higher quality, and have a secure and clean connection to the tube - poor/dirty tube contacts can create annoying buzzy noises
4. Generally look better
5. In extreme cases, it might have better sound quality than your cheaper imitation. This statement is not always true but it can happen.

You pay a small premium, but you get that peace of mind which IMO is worth it.


----------



## Basco (Oct 9, 2022)

RobertSM said:


> Yeah definitely. IMHO proformance is the result of all of the small details.


Hi Robert can you check PM if you have a spare minute? Appreciated 🙏


----------



## RobertSM

Basco said:


> Hi Robert can you check PM if you have a spare minute? Appreciated


Of course. PM replied


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> ColSaulTigh and David222, check this out:



Love it. Looks fantastic!  The Testors paint makes me wonder if you have a model airplane collection?


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Love it. Looks fantastic!  The Testors paint makes me wonder if you have a model airplane collection?


When I was seven / eight…


----------



## benjifx19

Just ordered the 274B Sophia Mesh Plate Tube from Woo Audio before the WA6 2nd Gen comes. Really excited about this


----------



## benjifx19

Would the WA6 2nd Gen have enough power to listen to ZMF Verite Open or would i need to upgrade later on to WA6-SE? Would i have to max out the volume or would that not even be enough. Curious what you all think


----------



## jonathan c

benjifx19 said:


> Would the WA6 2nd Gen have enough power to listen to ZMF Verite Open or would i need to upgrade later on to WA6-SE? Would i have to max out the volume or would that not even be enough. Curious what you all think


I have the WA6 1st Gen….and a number of 300 ohm ZMFs (Aeolus through Eikon). Set the impedance switch on the back to high; you will be fine. While the ZMFs have high nominal impedance, they are rather efficient.


----------



## benjifx19

jonathan c said:


> I have the WA6 1st Gen….and a number of 300 ohm ZMFs (Aeolus through Eikon). Set the impedance switch on the back to high; you will be fine. While the ZMFs have high nominal impedance, they are rather efficient


Thank you so much Jonathan was abut worried there for a second


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> I have the WA6 1st Gen….and a number of 300 ohm ZMFs (Aeolus through Eikon). Set the impedance switch on the back to high; you will be fine. While the ZMFs have high nominal impedance, they are rather efficient.


The WA6-SE Gen 2 has separate High Z and Low Z outputs.  Should have plenty of juice to drive them, just use the High output.


----------



## senseitedj (Oct 16, 2022)

WA6-SE (gen.2) has plenty of juice to power most headphones, great with my sensitive Audeze 4z. Dead quiet, no hiss or hum.


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> The WA6-SE Gen 2 has separate High Z and Low Z outputs.  Should have plenty of juice to drive them, just use the High output.


 USAF "Mighty" 596 w/ Woo Audio Adapter- saw you own this one. What's your thoughts on this tube? Would love to snag it at some point


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 16, 2022)

benjifx19 said:


> USAF "Mighty" 596 w/ Woo Audio Adapter- saw you own this one. What's your thoughts on this tube? Would love to snag it at some point


Here is a picture of my WA6 (‘Sixilla’)…

 with the USAF, you should get the Woo 596 => 5U4 adapter ($150) - exquisitely made. The 596 is a great choice - a good complement to my usual Brimar CV1863.


----------



## benjifx19

jonathan c said:


> Here is a picture of my WA6 (‘Sixilla’)… with the USAF, you should get the Woo 596 => 5U4 adapter ($150) - exquisitely made. The 596 is a great choice - a good complement to my usual Brimar CV1863.


Its just so gorgeous i cant get over. Thanks for sharing like always and being so kind


----------



## ColSaulTigh

benjifx19 said:


> USAF "Mighty" 596 w/ Woo Audio Adapter- saw you own this one. What's your thoughts on this tube? Would love to snag it at some point


Actually, I own two:




They are becoming harder and harder to find, so if you can, I'd definitely recommend getting one.  As @jonathan c said, get the Woo Audio adapter - very well built and look fantastic.

Can't go wrong with the Mighty 596!


----------



## Dawgfish

benjifx19 said:


> Thank you so much Jonathan was abut worried there for a second


I was literally just listening to first gen WA6 with Verite Open 2 minutes ago.  Plenty of power and with the right tubes sounds amazing!


----------



## benjifx19

Dawgfish said:


> I was literally just listening to first gen WA6 with Verite Open 2 minutes ago.  Plenty of power and with the right tubes sounds amazing!


This makes me very very happy to hear. Pun intended


----------



## Dawgfish

benjifx19 said:


> This makes me very very happy to hear. Pun intended


Lol!  No worries.


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 16, 2022)

benjifx19 said:


> This makes me very very happy to hear. Pun intended


You _do_ realise that, at the end of each year, whoever posts the worst pun here gifts a _good NOS _tube to everyone else on this thread?…😳🤣…


----------



## senseitedj

jonathan c said:


> You _do_ realise that, at the end of each year, whoever posts the worst pun here gifts a _good NOS _tube to everyone else on this thread?…😳🤣…



I think I'm too _biased _to be a good judge here!


----------



## benjifx19

jonathan c said:


> You _do_ realise that, at the end of each year, whoever posts the worst pun here gifts a _good NOS _tube to everyone else on this thread?…😳🤣…


You made me laugh out loud. Very funny and solid material. I love this thread too much


----------



## jonathan c

benjifx19 said:


> You made me laugh out loud. Very funny and solid material. I love this thread too much**


** we shall see following any ‘tube payout’…😫


----------



## jonathan c

An _excellent _tube combination for WA6 Gen1 is the Brimar CV1863 rectifier with a pair of NOS gold pin Mullard 6201 (on 12A#7 —> 6DE7 adapters). 


 [Deep, clear, sinuous bass; palpable, sculpted midrange; extended treble with body, without etch, without glare. The layering and precision of imaging in soundstage is really engaging. Overall, musically coherent!]


----------



## RobWilde

About to pull the trigger on a WA6 2nd Gen, i'd be importing to UK. Can I just confirm it'll run on power here with just the right setting selected? No need for right transformers etc. Woo website suggests it will. Thanks.


----------



## VanHai

RobWilde said:


> About to pull the trigger on a WA6 2nd Gen, i'd be importing to UK. Can I just confirm it'll run on power here with just the right setting selected? No need for right transformers etc. Woo website suggests it will. Thanks.


I do not have WA6 2nd Gen, but i do have WA6 SE 2nd Gen. There is a red switch in the back that you can switch to 220v or 115v.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Just be sure to check where the switch is set before firing it up.


----------



## RobWilde

Thanks both.


----------



## benjifx19

Just ordered the 274B Sophia Princess before the WA6 2nd Gen Comes in a week or two. Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## RobWilde (Oct 20, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Brimar CV1863 rectifier with a pair of NOS gold pin Mullard 6201 (on 12A#7 —> 6DE7 adapters).


Hello, I don't suppose you could point me to a link for these adapters please. Been trying to find them tonight as I plan to try your setup and, let's just say I don't know enough to work out what's what. Can't find anything clearly labelled. Thanks.


----------



## senseitedj (Oct 20, 2022)

benjifx19 said:


> Just ordered the 274B Sophia Princess before the WA6 2nd Gen Comes in a week or two. Thanks for all your help everyone!



Congratulations! It's a great tube that. No doubt you will enjoy your purchase. One of my personal favourites in my collection.

listen in the dark, the Sophia's give a good light show


----------



## jonathan c

RobWilde said:


> Hello, I don't suppose you could point me to a link for these adapters please. Been trying to find them tonight as I plan to try your setup and, let's just say I don't know enough to work out what's what. Can't find anything clearly labelled. Thanks.


This should do it:


----------



## RobWilde

jonathan c said:


> This should do it:



Thanks!


----------



## benjifx19

Any thoughts on this tube before i purchase it: 
NOS Vintage RCA 5U4G Coke Bottles Rectifier tube, USA,Military Spec,1959​


----------



## benjifx19

its s


benjifx19 said:


> Any thoughts on this tube before i purchase it:
> NOS Vintage RCA 5U4G Coke Bottles Rectifier tube, USA,Military Spec,1959​


they are asking $115


----------



## David222

benjifx19 said:


> Any thoughts on this tube before i purchase it:
> NOS Vintage RCA 5U4G Coke Bottles Rectifier tube, USA,Military Spec,1959​



Depends what headphones - the RCA is an average all around rectifier - nothing amazing and at the same time generally under rated for the value. Clean sounding (somewhat less warm) and not as sweet as others...I personally prefer the RCA (in my chain) with Grados and paired with Sylvania Bad Boys (6SN7s). Although, I'd grab a Philips 5AR4 _(Sittard),_ Brimar CV717 _(KB/FB)_, or USAF 596 ahead of it anytime.


----------



## senseitedj (Oct 22, 2022)

benjifx19 said:


> its s
> 
> they are asking $115



You can get RCA 5U4GY from Watford valves in UK for 10 to 20 USD.

Not sure how similar they are but thought you should know

I really enjoy it. It's very good for what you pay for imo


----------



## jonathan c

I agree with @David222 on the RCA 5U4GY. If you want something _special _(airy, dynamic, extended, full-bodied…) for a _reasonable _price, get this. [I use this as my ‘baseline’ rectifier in Woo WA6.]:


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 23, 2022)

[duplicate]


----------



## senseitedj

jonathan c said:


> I agree with @David222 on the RCA 5U4GY. If you want something _special _(airy, dynamic, extended, full-bodied…) for a _reasonable _price, get this. [I use this as my ‘baseline’ rectifier in Woo WA6.]:



Better to  decide soon while GBP to USD exchange rates are low.


----------



## benjifx19

jonathan c said:


> I agree with @David222 on the RCA 5U4GY. If you want something _special _(airy, dynamic, extended, full-bodied…) for a _reasonable _price, get this. [I use this as my ‘baseline’ rectifier in Woo WA6.]:


thank you all. You saved me money and i appreciate it


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> I agree with @David222 on the RCA 5U4GY. If you want something _special _(airy, dynamic, extended, full-bodied…) for a _reasonable _price, get this. [I use this as my ‘baseline’ rectifier in Woo WA6.]:


Another vote for this one - great little rectifier!


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> Another vote for this one - great little rectifier!


Just ordered. That exchange rate is too good. Was very cheap


----------



## benjifx19

Than


jonathan c said:


> I agree with @David222 on the RCA 5U4GY. If you want something _special _(airy, dynamic, extended, full-bodied…) for a _reasonable _price, get this. [I use this as my ‘baseline’ rectifier in Woo WA6.]:Than Jonathan for the link. Really appreciate it. Jamaes from Langrex was super kind also


----------



## benjifx19

Just got here. I love it already


----------



## David222

benjifx19 said:


> Just got here. I love it already



Looks great...Enjoy!!  Let us know when you're ready to swap/upgrade the fuse _(down the rabbit hole you go)_.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

David222 said:


> Looks great...Enjoy!!  Let us know when you're ready to swap/upgrade the fuse _(down the rabbit hole you go)_.


Don't corrupt the boy (yet).  Let him get totally hooked first.  Then it's like heroin.  Only more expensive.


----------



## David222

ColSaulTigh said:


> Don't corrupt the boy (yet).  Let him get totally hooked first.  Then it's like heroin.  Only more expensive.



If I recall, it took (us) many moons to finally nudge you to the SR Purple


----------



## ColSaulTigh

David222 said:


> If I recall, it took (us) many moons to finally nudge you to the SR Purple


Oh, it wasn't that hard of a push.  I still don't understand it, but it works, so hey, I just go with the flow.  The difference in the DAC is simply amazing though!


----------



## spyder1 (Oct 26, 2022)

Rolling Rectifiers can be a long term learning experience.


----------



## David222 (Oct 26, 2022)

ColSaulTigh said:


> Oh, it wasn't that hard of a push.  I still don't understand it, but it works, so hey, I just go with the flow.  The difference in the DAC is simply amazing though!



I had a sneaking suspicion the Musician was not going to be your (primary) DAC. Glad the Denafrips is working out in your chain.


----------



## jonathan c

It’s time for Mojo Audio EVO Mystique in _your _system….😉


----------



## jonathan c

benjifx19 said:


> Just got here. I love it already


Nice. I assume that your Woo WA6 is Gen2 - with the ‘13DE7’ sockets. If so, try to purchase Sylvania ‘yellow print’ 13DE7s. They are excellent. I used them almost exclusively in the Woo WA6-SE.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

David222 said:


> I had a sneaking suspicion the Musician was not going to be your (primary) DAC. Glad the Denafrips is working out in your chain.


Musicians are tied to the WA6-SE's.  Denafrips is with the WA5-LE.  Next amp will probably get a tibe-based DAC.


----------



## benjifx19

I was waiting for dead night for this picture. Its like magic to me


----------



## David222

benjifx19 said:


> I was waiting for dead night for this picture. Its like magic to me



Lookin' good!!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Throw on some good tunes and enjoy the light show!


----------



## benjifx19

I got into Audiophile stuff 3 years ago because i think about Suicide often and wanted a way to stop the thoughts so i use Music. I was looking for gear good enough to block those thought. This amplifier is so good it actually helps me so much in my struggles. Thank you all for your help in choosing it and the right tubes. Really means a lot to me


----------



## jonathan c

benjifx19 said:


> I got into Audiophile stuff 3 years ago because i think about Suicide often and wanted a way to stop the thoughts so i use Music. I was looking for gear good enough to block those thought. This amplifier is so good it actually helps me so much in my struggles. Thank you all for your help in choosing it and the right tubes. Really means a lot to me


You need to do more than ‘stop the thoughts’. Please get professional counseling / help: address _why _the thoughts arise. Please!


----------



## Guarddawg30

benjifx19 said:


> I got into Audiophile stuff 3 years ago because i think about Suicide often and wanted a way to stop the thoughts so i use Music. I was looking for gear good enough to block those thought. This amplifier is so good it actually helps me so much in my struggles. Thank you all for your help in choosing it and the right tubes. Really means a lot to me


Hey benji I am glad the music helps...I think it helps all of us but there are people you can talk to help...You can text or call 988 or 1-800-273-8255..The first step is the hardest but if you feel really down pick that phone up and make that call


----------



## benjifx19

jonathan c said:


> You need to do more than ‘stop the thoughts’. Please get professional counseling / help: address _why _the thoughts arise. Please!


oh of course i do, i see someone. But Music really helps


----------



## Basco

ColSaulTigh said:


> Musicians are tied to the WA6-SE's.  Denafrips is with the WA5-LE.  Next amp will probably get a tibe-based DAC.


Interesting approach, wonder if there are other viable options besides the Lampizator. 

Thinking about a step up from my current R2R Soekris to Rockna maybe 😇


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Basco said:


> Interesting approach, wonder if there are other viable options besides the Lampizator.
> 
> Thinking about a step up from my current R2R Soekris to Rockna maybe 😇


I know the Rockna is very popular.  There are other tube amps out there, @paradoxper has one, @L0rdGwyn is making one, I believe.

I'll start researching next year when I'm ready to upgrade.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

ColSaulTigh said:


> I know the Rockna is very popular.  There are other tube amps out there, @paradoxper has one, @L0rdGwyn is making one, I believe.
> 
> I'll start researching next year when I'm ready to upgrade.



I have one I made in my main system based on PCM56 chip, then a second design I am working on based on PCM63 chip, two in parallel.  But just personal designs, not something I'm selling or making a DIY project out of.

Other options out there are Audio Note, SW1X, MHDT Labs.  There are actually DIY kits available based on the Audio Note designs, can find some of them here.

https://ankaudiokits.com/
https://www.hificollective.co.uk/kits/audionotekits.html

I will say though I briefly owned a SW1X DAC as a holdover until I could finish my own design.  I haven't discussed it publicly, but I had a terrible experience with them, so I cannot recommend.  Probably enough time has passed now that I can discuss it, maybe I'll post in the next few weeks.

Lots of people like MHDT Labs, they are relatively affordable, never heard one myself.  One was measured over on ASR though, I'm not a hardcore measurements guy but the results were pretty atrocious, honestly wonder if something was wrong with the unit.


----------



## Basco

ColSaulTigh said:


> I know the Rockna is very popular.  There are other tube amps out there, @paradoxper has one, @L0rdGwyn is making one, I believe.
> 
> I'll start researching next year when I'm ready to upgrade.


Would be great to know if anyone here has particular experience in the combination from WOO with Rockna DACs.


----------



## RobertSM

Basco said:


> Would be great to know if anyone here has particular experience in the combination from WOO with Rockna DACs.


@Roasty owns a WA33 & Rockna Wavelight


----------



## benjifx19

RobertSM said:


> @Roasty owns a WA33 & Rockna Wavelight


I have the Musician DRACO but wow this Rockna Wavelight is stunning and tempting!


----------



## RobertSM

benjifx19 said:


> I have the Musician DRACO but wow this Rockna Wavelight is stunning and tempting!


I auditioned both the Wavedream & the Wavelight earlier this year when I was on the hunt for a new TOTL DAC. They are both outstanding. 

Rockna should have a add on, Wavelight, server, upsampler that's meant to be a companion for the Wavelight available in the next few months. That should take the Wavelight to new heights.


----------



## benjifx19

Ive logged about 100 hours on the WA6 2nd Gen since it came. I dont know how people can say burn in is not a thing on this. It sounds so darn good its unreal

Bonus picture with all the light off this time. The Sophia Princess 274B comes Monday and Brimar 54Z comes Wednesday.


----------



## Basco

benjifx19 said:


> Ive logged about 100 hours on the WA6 2nd Gen since it came. I dont know how people can say burn in is not a thing on this. It sounds so darn good its unreal
> 
> Bonus picture with all the light off this time. The Sophia Princess 274B comes Monday and Brimar 54Z comes Wednesday.


You can also check the Emission Labs 5U4G @ColSaulTigh has it and gave me a warm recommendation which is also on the same tier as the Sophia 274B


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Basco said:


> You can also check the Emission Labs 5U4G @ColSaulTigh has it and gave me a warm recommendation which is also on the same tier as the Sophia 274B


It's sitting in my black one now as a matter of fact...


----------



## Basco

benjifx19 said:


> I have the Musician DRACO but wow this Rockna Wavelight is stunning and tempting!





RobertSM said:


> I auditioned both the Wavedream & the Wavelight earlier this year when I was on the hunt for a new TOTL DAC. They are both outstanding.
> 
> Rockna should have a add on, Wavelight, server, upsampler that's meant to be a companion for the Wavelight available in the next few months. That should take the Wavelight to new heights.


Can you say something about how they compare to each other? Even if the Wavedream is from the Rockna lineup superior to the Wavelight I read that it is in no way inferior from the value for money point of view?


----------



## RobertSM

Basco said:


> Can you say something about how they compare to each other? Even if the Wavedream is from the Rockna lineup superior to the Wavelight I read that it is in no way inferior from the value for money point of view?


The Wavedream has a massive heft and weight and tonal density. I did notice it had a little bit of a shouty quality in some specific tracks with male vocals. It was a small pet peeve. Nothing against the Wavedream as no DAC at any level is perfect.

The Wavelight to me had a more linear approach and was more cut and etched. It had more soul then to say it was analytical because that's usually a bad thing in DACs. It was very good.

My personal preferences would be with the Wavedream. That said the value proposition here is actually with the Wavelight. I think the Wavelight DAC with the option of adding the upcoming Wavelight server would satisfy even the most discerning audiophile.


----------



## David222

Basco said:


> Would be great to know if anyone here has particular experience in the combination from WOO with Rockna DACs.



The Rockna WL pairs very well with Woo amps.  The WL is truly an amazing DAC, the best I've heard thus far. 

This is a WA6 Gen 2 (modified with 6DE7 sockets - to enable  6SN7 or 12A*7 rolling- also has SR Purple Fuse).  I'll likely pick up a WA2 later this year. 

I also  own the MHDT Labs _Orchid_ for a few years now. The Orchid holds a special place over here at Camp David. I love it. You can read some of my MHDT journey here, in the dedicated thread, if helpful.  Personally, I don't love pairing Tube Dacs with Tube Amps. Much prefer the MHDT paired with my Violectric v280.  The attack / dynamics tend to suffer.  IMHO, from a price-to-performance standpoint, the Orchid is likely one of the strongest performing (R2R) DACs below $2k (by a long shot).


----------



## benjifx19

started tube rolling before the rectifiers come. Got these vintage GE tubes from ebay


----------



## benjifx19

The Brimar 5Z4G came and i ordered the Brimar GZ32


----------



## jbua5150 (Nov 1, 2022)

benjifx19 said:


> The Brimar 5Z4G came and i ordered the Brimar GZ32


The Mullard CV1863/5Z4G is quite a nice tube.
Runs kinda hot in my amps, but sweet sounding.

Edit: To my knowledge the GZ32/CV1863/5V4G electronically identical.  The internal construction may be different though.  
http://www.r-type.org/exhib/aad0204.htm


----------



## ColSaulTigh

The 5Z4GY is what I have as well and it works perfectly fine.  It DOES run hot though (Chernobyl)...


----------



## benjifx19

jbua5150 said:


> The Mullard CV1863/5Z4G is quite a nice tube.
> Runs kinda hot in my amps, but sweet sounding.
> 
> Edit: To my knowledge the GZ32/CV1863/5V4G electronically identical.  The internal construction may be different though.
> http://www.r-type.org/exhib/aad0204.htm


How do you like your Audeze LCD-4Z? im really tempted to grab a pair one day


----------



## Guarddawg30 (Nov 1, 2022)

Well guys I did a thing just now...I am not sure if it is a good or bad thing but I just bought my WA-6....I guess I am going to be the next addict ...

Shout to @orrm for sending me the link


----------



## jbua5150

benjifx19 said:


> How do you like your Audeze LCD-4Z? im really tempted to grab a pair one day


They are a nice change from the LCD-X.  
Quite a bit lighter, and a decent improvement in detail retrieval.
LCD-4z are my favorite planar headphones for tube amplification. 
I rarely use my LCD-X or LCD-XC anymore.......


----------



## jonathan c

jbua5150 said:


> They are a nice change from the LCD-X.
> Quite a bit lighter, and a decent improvement in detail retrieval.
> LCD-4z are my favorite planar headphones for tube amplification.***
> I rarely use my LCD-X or LCD-XC anymore.......


*** An interesting perspective. I try to optimise the headphone amplifier(s) to the headphone(s). My favourite VT and SS headphone amplifiers for LCD-X (2016 vintage) are Icon Audio HP8 and Flux Lab Acoustics FA-22. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## jbua5150

jonathan c said:


> *** An interesting perspective. I try to optimise the headphone amplifier(s) to the headphone(s). My favourite VT and SS headphone amplifiers for LCD-X (2016 vintage) are Icon Audio HP8 and Flux Lab Acoustics FA-22. 🤷🏻‍♂️


With LCD-X I mostly use solid state.  Currently have the NFB-1 fed by the Ares 2.  I mostly use this setup for electronic, hip-hop, and pop.
With tubes, I actually prefer the LCD-X on the Woo WA6-SE over the WA22, it just seems "punchier".


----------



## benjifx19

Guarddawg30 said:


> Well guys I did a thing just now...I am not sure if it is a good or bad thing but I just bought my WA-6....I guess I am going to be the next addict ...
> 
> Shout to @orrm for sending me the link


This makes me so happy. Glad to have you on board!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Guarddawg30 said:


> Well guys I did a thing just now...I am not sure if it is a good or bad thing but I just bought my WA-6....I guess I am going to be the next addict ...
> 
> Shout to @orrm for sending me the link


Kick back and enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## jonathan c

Guarddawg30 said:


> Well guys I did a thing just now...I am not sure if it is a good or bad thing but I just bought my WA-6....I guess I am going to be the next addict ...
> 
> Shout to @orrm for sending me the link


Is it a Gen1 or Gen2?


----------



## Guarddawg30

benjifx19 said:


> This makes me so happy. Glad to have you on board!


Thank you...I didn't expect to order one today to be honest...I couldn't pass the price up..



ColSaulTigh said:


> Kick back and enjoy the ride!!!


I plan on it...I have been reading through this thread but I am probably going to have some questions on tubes also...



jonathan c said:


> Is it a Gen1 or Gen2?


It is a Gen2


----------



## benjifx19

Guarddawg30 said:


> Thank you...I didn't expect to order one today to be honest...I couldn't pass the price up..
> 
> 
> I plan on it...I have been reading through this thread but I am probably going to have some questions on tubes also...
> ...


Where did you find it/purchase it from?


----------



## Guarddawg30

benjifx19 said:


> Where did you find it/purchase it from?


One of the members here saw that I was looking for one on Show us your head-fi station thread and told me one came up for sale ....I got it from the music room..


----------



## benjifx19

@ColSaulTigh i could not put the WA6 centered with DAC because my RCA cables were too short, so i just ordered the Snake Oil Taipan 1 foot cable to center them. Hope it helps your OCD lol


----------



## Guarddawg30

Well I just took my first hit off of that glass 5U4G tube....My pupils dialated, my body went numb and my ears are thanking me...Yeahhhhhhh, I'll be chasing that dragon for a long long time....As @ColSaulTigh calls it "Chernobyl" was already ordered at the beginning of the week....I am going to listen to the stock tubes for a while and become accustomed to them.. @benjifx19 It definitely looked brand new when I opened it up and so far loving it.


----------



## benjifx19

Guarddawg30 said:


> Well I just took my first hit off of that glass 5U4G tube....My pupils dialated, my body went numb and my ears are thanking me...Yeahhhhhhh, I'll be chasing that dragon for a long long time....As @ColSaulTigh calls it "Chernobyl" was already ordered at the beginning of the week....I am going to listen to the stock tubes for a while and become accustomed to them.. @benjifx19 It definitely looked brand new when I opened it up and so far loving it.


so beyond happy for you mate, what headphones are using? so curios


----------



## Guarddawg30

benjifx19 said:


> so beyond happy for you mate, what headphones are using? so curios


I used a cheap pair to warm the amp up the first time I plugged it in...Once it warmed up I plugged my Focal Elex in and haven't stopped listening to them yet...I am going to listen to the 6xx later on....I am sitting here with a smile on my face just jamming and getting a little work done...


----------



## benjifx19

Guarddawg30 said:


> I used a cheap pair to warm the amp up the first time I plugged it in...Once it warmed up I plugged my Focal Elex in and haven't stopped listening to them yet...I am going to listen to the 6xx later on....I am sitting here with a smile on my face just jamming and getting a little work done...


good chance im getting the LCD-4z on @jbua5150 suggestion this week, im assuming theyre wild on the WA6 given how good the LCD-X are on them


----------



## Guarddawg30

benjifx19 said:


> good chance im getting the LCD-4z on @jbua5150 suggestion this week, im assuming theyre wild on the WA6 given how good the LCD-X are on them


ZMF Atrium's are in my crosshairs...I got a chance to spend some time with them on tubes....That would be about as close to end game as I would ever get....


----------



## benjifx19

Guarddawg30 said:


> ZMF Atrium's are in my crosshairs...I got a chance to spend some time with them on tubes....That would be about as close to end game as I would ever get....


how was the sub bass on those, thats really where im most attracted to, im worried ZMF sub bass wont be as good as Atriums vs LCD-4z


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> The 5Z4GY is what I have as well and it works perfectly fine.  It DOES run hot though (Chernobyl)...


Hpw is the sub bass on the Atriums, i see you own them. I would like to buy either the Audeze LCD-4z or the Atriums this week


----------



## Guarddawg30

benjifx19 said:


> how was the sub bass on those, thats really where im most attracted to, im worried ZMF sub bass wont be as good as Atriums vs LCD-4z


It was fine for me, I would suggest you listen to them and see for yourself


----------



## benjifx19

Guarddawg30 said:


> It was fine for me, I would suggest you listen to them and see for yourself


i would have to wait until February at Canjam from that, @ColSaulTigh has them and can tell me how he likes the bass on them and ill take his word


----------



## Guarddawg30

benjifx19 said:


> i would have to wait until February at Canjam from that, @ColSaulTigh has them and can tell me how he likes the bass on them and ill take his word


It isn't that far away...I think you could wait until February ...I think my wife and I are going also...It is around my birthday and we want to get a way for a few days.


----------



## jonathan c

To ‘Guarddawg’ and ‘benjifx19’: when driven by Woo WA6 (with Brimar CV1863 rectifier tube), the sub-bass / bass on Atrium _is fine_!! I prefer the Atrium to LCD-4 (200 ohm) and LCD-4z (15 ohm). My experience with WA6 is that: rectifier tubes _really _count and WA6 ‘prefers’ higher impedance headphones. Atrium is 300 ohms and is excellent all around.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

It only gets better from here, boys!  More 5U4G's to explore, more 6DE7's or 13DE7's (if you're running a Gen 2 SE).  Then you'll want to pick up a nice used 300B (Woo Audio WA5-LE's pop up from time to time...)

It's like heroin.  Only more expensive.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> To ‘Guarddawg’ and ‘benjifx19’: when driven by Woo WA6 (with Brimar CV1863 rectifier tube), the sub-bass / bass on Atrium _is fine_!! I prefer the Atrium to LCD-4 (200 ohm) and LCD-4z (15 ohm). My experience with WA6 is that: rectifier tubes _really _count and WA6 ‘prefers’ higher impedance headphones. Atrium is 300 ohms and is excellent all around.


I concur!  Planars will always go lower, but the Atriums produce more "slam" than any of the planars I have (although Caldera's are probably on the short list very soon...).

If you're looking at something like this:


(around the 3:20 mark) - it'll definitely make your ears go "WHOOMF", but due to there being a slower decay, they won't be super-ultra clean down super low.

I tend to listen to more Blues/Classic Rock for my music enjoyment, and for that, the Atrium are simply brilliant!


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> I concur!  Planars will always go lower, but the Atriums produce more "slam" than any of the planars I have (although Caldera's are probably on the short list very soon...).
> 
> If you're looking at something like this:
> 
> ...



i might have to get both


----------



## jbua5150

benjifx19 said:


> good chance im getting the LCD-4z on @jbua5150 suggestion this week, im assuming theyre wild on the WA6 given how good the LCD-X are on them


I would recommend you audition before buying the LCD-4z.
I would not describe them as having lots of sub-bass.  
To my ear they are very accurate in the bass they present, but you may be looking for more than they can give.


----------



## benjifx19

jbua5150 said:


> I would recommend you audition before buying the LCD-4z.
> I would not describe them as having lots of sub-bass.
> To my ear they are very accurate in the bass they present, but you may be looking for more than they can give.


It’s looking like the Atrium or Verite Open to be honest with a slight lean toward Atrium


----------



## ColSaulTigh

benjifx19 said:


> It’s looking like the Atrium or Verite Open to be honest with a slight lean toward Atrium


VO's are from before I got hooked on ZMF headphones and I may pick up a pair from the classifieds if the right color combo pops up.  But for now, I'm looking at a Black Friday purchase of the Caldera LTD Kingswood if my budget allows...


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> It only gets better from here, boys!  More 5U4G's to explore, more 6DE7's or 13DE7's (if you're running a Gen 2 SE).  Then you'll want to pick up a nice used 300B (Woo Audio WA5-LE's pop up from time to time...)
> 
> It's like heroin.  Only more expensive.


….in audio, it’s hearoin….😯🤪….


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Nov 6, 2022)

Guarddawg30 said:


> I used a cheap pair to warm the amp up the first time I plugged it in...Once it warmed up I plugged my Focal Elex in and haven't stopped listening to them yet...I am going to listen to the 6xx later on....I am sitting here with a smile on my face just jamming and getting a little work done...


I found the Elex to pair exceptionally well with my WA6-SE. Better (IMHO) than the Clear. I would expect it to be equally good on the WA6.


----------



## Guarddawg30

jonathan c said:


> ….in audio, it’s hearoin….😯🤪….


Not a fan of needles...I'll stick to the late 80's early 90's crack epidemic...🤣
🤣


----------



## jonathan c

Guarddawg30 said:


> Not a fan of needles...I'll stick to the late 80's early 90's crack epidemic...🤣
> 🤣


How about Nine Inch Nails? 🤣


----------



## Guarddawg30

Barnstormer13 said:


> I found the Elex to pair exceptionally well with my WA6-SE. Better (IMHO) than the Clear. I would expect it to be equally good on the WA6.


I got to listen to them for about two hours earlier today...I was really impressed with how they sounded...I kind of threw a little bit of everything at them earlier...I will say one song that wowed me was My Immortal by Evanescence off of the Synthesis Live album...That was probably the best I have ever heard that song.


----------



## Guarddawg30

jonathan c said:


> How about Nine Inch Nails? 🤣


Trent is a local guy we have to like him...😂


----------



## Barnstormer13

Guarddawg30 said:


> I got to listen to them for about two hours earlier today...I was really impressed with how they sounded...I kind of threw a little bit of everything at them earlier...I will say one song that wowed me was My Immortal by Evanescence off of the Synthesis Live album...That was probably the best I have ever heard that song.


One of my favorites:


----------



## benjifx19

They are both so different but so good. I can't imagine it gets much better then this

Brimar 5Z4G i like for vocals and the Sophia Princess 274B i love for bass


----------



## ColSaulTigh

benjifx19 said:


> They are both so different but so good. I can't imagine it gets much better then this
> 
> Brimar 5Z4G i like for vocals and the Sophia Princess 274B i love for bass


Ues, the Sophia Princess is huge, but that doesn't make it better - just different.  The Brimar, as I've described before, is a little nuclear reactor - small but powerful.

You've just begun your tube rolling journey - you'll find LOTS of others to pop in there are try...


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> Ues, the Sophia Princess is huge, but that doesn't make it better - just different.  The Brimar, as I've described before, is a little nuclear reactor - small but powerful.
> 
> You've just begun your tube rolling journey - you'll find LOTS of others to pop in there are try...


I have a lot planned for the future. The 596 and Emissions lab are next . You’re the best mate!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

When you go on the hunt for a 596, make sure you get a USAF 596 - there are others out there but nothing is quite like the "Mighty" 596!


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> When you go on the hunt for a 596, make sure you get a USAF 596 - there are others out there but nothing is quite like the "Mighty" 596!


I’m going to buy the one from Woo Audio with the adapter


----------



## ColSaulTigh

benjifx19 said:


> I’m going to buy the one from Woo Audio with the adapter


Yep, I think they might be the last ones with NOS left, actually.  Ebay has become scarce in the last year...


----------



## Guarddawg30

Got home from work today and I got a nice surprise. My nuclear reactor showed up. Time to install it and let her warm up.


----------



## Basco

Guarddawg30 said:


> Got home from work today and I got a nice surprise. My nuclear reactor showed up. Time to install it and let her warm up.


🔥


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Guarddawg30 said:


> Got home from work today and I got a nice surprise. My nuclear reactor showed up. Time to install it and let her warm up.


Chernobyl mode activated!


----------



## benjifx19

i also got a new tube today. Brimar GZ32


----------



## ColSaulTigh

If anyone is looking for a single USAF "Mighty" 596 (with cheap adapter), let me know - I know someone looking to sell one.


----------



## RobertSM

ColSaulTigh said:


> Chernobyl mode activated!


Congratulations @ColSaulTigh , you've achieved Headphoneus Supremus is less then a year. Surely your exalting of Elrog 300b tubes and your immense history with rectifiers shall serve and enrich the Head-Fi community into the future.

Well done chap!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

RobertSM said:


> Congratulations @ColSaulTigh , you've achieved Headphoneus Supremus is less then a year. Surely your exalting of Elrog 300b tubes and your immense history with rectifiers shall serve and enrich the Head-Fi community into the future.
> 
> Well done chap!


Holy cow, I didn't even notice!  [bows]

I am here to serve (and hawk Elrogs  )


----------



## RobertSM

ColSaulTigh said:


> Holy cow, I didn't even notice!  [bows]
> 
> I am here to serve (and hawk Elrogs  )


The truth is our community is stronger with you in it. And I do say this honestly.

I like large characters!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

RobertSM said:


> The truth is our community is stronger with you in it. And I do say this honestly.
> 
> I like large characters!


*THANK YOU VERY MUCH!*
(large enough?)
Actually, I've learned so much from the community, I feel like it's my duty to repay it in kind back to the community when I can.  Learning is a never-ending journey, and I hope to continue to do so for years to come!


----------



## Guarddawg30

ColSaulTigh said:


> Chernobyl mode activated!


One way of looking at it is if it ever changes to winter here in Pittsburgh I will have a nice little hand warmer on my desk...I honestly didn't think it would of made as big of a difference as it did over the stock rectifier tube...Boy was I wrong


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Guarddawg30 said:


> One way of looking at it is if it ever changes to winter here in Pittsburgh I will have a nice little hand warmer on my desk...I honestly didn't think it would of made as big of a difference as it did over the stock rectifier tube...Boy was I wrong


The WA6/WA6-SE's react (get it?!) very well to rectifier swaps!


----------



## benjifx19

The Meze Empyreans are just sublime with the WA6


----------



## benjifx19

i found the sweet spot for me. 2 Japanese Hitachi 13DE7's with the Sophia Princess. its like heaven on earth


----------



## ColSaulTigh

benjifx19 said:


> i found the sweet spot for me. 2 Japanese Hitachi 13DE7's with the Sophia Princess. its like heaven on earth


I need to give those Hitachi a try...


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> I need to give those Hitachi a try...


i got a pair on ebay. absolutely fantastic. I like them a lot more then the GE tubes


----------



## benjifx19

My Two Sylvania 13DE7's got here today!


----------



## Barnstormer13

I recently picked up an Audeze LCD-X and thought I’d try it on my WA6-SE. I wasn’t super optimistic based on how my other planar performed on it, but the LCD-X sounds really good! It’s super efficient (103dB @1mW) so that’s probably why.


----------



## Guarddawg30

benjifx19 said:


> My Two Sylvania 13DE7's got here today!


Give them some time...You will like them


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Guarddawg30 said:


> Give them some time...You will like them


My Sylvania 13EM7's used to crackle for about the first 100 hours until they settled down.  Now they're nice and quiet.


----------



## benjifx19

My first time trying the Sylvania 13DE7's with the Brimar 5Z4GY. Its a really nice combination


----------



## ColSaulTigh

benjifx19 said:


> My first time trying the Sylvania 13DE7's with the Brimar 5Z4GY. Its a really nice combination


----------



## Guarddawg30

benjifx19 said:


> My first time trying the Sylvania 13DE7's with the Brimar 5Z4GY. Its a really nice combination


It also serves as a hand warmer on colder nights....That pairing does sound really good


----------



## Dawgfish (Nov 26, 2022)

benjifx19 said:


> i also got a new tube today. Brimar GZ32


I've got the 1st generation WA6 and the Brimar GZ32 combined with either 6EM7s or 6SN7s (RCA or Sylvania blackplates) is my favorite combo to date.


----------



## Bonddam

Making decisions on buying the WA6 se and would like to know how well it powers low such ad 91 db sensitive headphones?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Bonddam said:


> Making decisions on buying the WA6 se and would like to know how well it powers low such ad 91 db sensitive headphones?


Can you give me a few examples?


----------



## Bonddam

ColSaulTigh said:


> Can you give me a few examples?


Edition XS, Sash Tres, Verum 1, Diana TC


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Bonddam said:


> Edition XS, Sash Tres, Verum 1, Diana TC


I don't have experience with any of those, but since it's a transformer-coupled SET amp, it should have no issue driving them.  Just remember, rectifier rolling is your friend.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

How much do I love the WA6-SE?

Twice as much!


----------



## Barnstormer13

Bonddam said:


> Edition XS, Sash Tres, Verum 1, Diana TC


I had the Verum 1 as a loaner for a couple weeks. It’s a remarkably efficient headphone. I had no problems driving it from my iPhone, so I wouldn’t expect a problem on the Woo.

The edition XS might be a problem- it’s impedance (18 ohms) is higher than my Aeon Flow Closed at 13 ohms (which is good), but it’s pretty inefficient (similar to my AFC). I mention this because the AFC was not a good match. The low efficiency and low impedance was a bad combo.

The Diana TC is reported to be very power hungry at 90 dB efficiency, but the impedance is 69 ohms, so the woo can put out almost 2 W at that impedance. That should be plenty, but I would ask on the Diana TC thread to see what they say.


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> How much do I love the WA6-SE?
> 
> Twice as much!


I love when you post your setup


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> I don't have experience with any of those, but since it's a transformer-coupled SET amp, it should have no issue driving them.  Just remember, rectifier rolling is your friend.


…not if you’re a wallet…😳


----------



## Basco

ColSaulTigh said:


> I don't have experience with any of those, but since it's a transformer-coupled SET amp, it should have no issue driving them.  Just remember, rectifier rolling is your friend.


But not a friend of my wallet 😁 Well we’ll all do it for the love of music 💡


----------



## Basco

benjifx19 said:


> I love when you post your setup


Nice rectifier showdown RKs vs EMLs ✨


----------



## benjifx19

So it looks like I’m getting the Grado RS1X next and then the Atrium. I’ve changed my music preferences and don’t need as much bass as I do soundstage. Should be a lot of fun


----------



## ColSaulTigh

benjifx19 said:


> I love when you post your setup


I finally had a chance to clean up the desk last night and thought I'd post a family photo.

Jack Wu should send me a T-shirt or something!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Basco said:


> Nice rectifier showdown RKs vs EMLs ✨


Until the Elrog ER-5U4G came out, these two were my #1 and #2 favorites.


----------



## benjifx19

ColSaulTigh said:


> I finally had a chance to clean up the desk last night and thought I'd post a family photo.
> 
> Jack Wu should send me a T-shirt or something!


A t-shirt? I’d prefer you get a participation trophy. You’re the best mate!


----------



## Basco

ColSaulTigh said:


> Until the Elrog ER-5U4G came out, these two were my #1 and #2 favorites.


Well considering that the Elrog is twice the price than the RKs but still no Takatsuki level 😇


----------



## jonathan c

…. 600 ohms?….96.0 dB/mw?….98.2 dB/V?….no problem, just 🎼…


----------



## ColSaulTigh

If anyone is looking for a deal on a WA6-SE:

https://www.audiogon.com/listings/lisb17fe-woo-audio-wa6se-headphone-amps-dacs


----------



## Basco

ColSaulTigh said:


> If anyone is looking for a deal on a WA6-SE:
> 
> https://www.audiogon.com/listings/lisb17fe-woo-audio-wa6se-headphone-amps-dacs


These come around seldomly these days 🍀Just snatched mine last week from a seller in Poland will post my impressions soon


----------



## jonathan c

I have been using 12AT7 / ECC81 tubes via adapters on WA6 (Gen-1) for some time. I have been curious about how WA6 would perform with 6DE7 tubes - for which the WA6 was designed to use. So….with Sylvania 6DE7s…. 

…._excellent! _I am excited to try the NEC (Japan), Raytheon, and RCA 6DE7s that I have….🙂


----------



## Guarddawg30

Just one quick one for now...Definitely pure bliss..It was worth the wait


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Guarddawg30 said:


> Just one quick one for now...Definitely pure bliss..It was worth the wait


I'm not normally a fan of resin headphones, but DAMN those look nice!


----------



## Guarddawg30

ColSaulTigh said:


> I'm not normally a fan of resin headphones, but DAMN those look nice!


Don't laugh but same here, but when I saw these I was just like DAMMMMNNNNN I got to have them...🤣🤣...They actually look better in person that they did the photos Zach posted...I planned on going aged cherry..


----------



## Barnstormer13

Guarddawg30 said:


> Don't laugh but same here, but when I saw these I was just like DAMMMMNNNNN I got to have them...🤣🤣...They actually look better in person that they did the photos Zach posted...I planned on going aged cherry..


Outstanding looking phones. Congrats!


----------



## Guarddawg30

Barnstormer13 said:


> Outstanding looking phones. Congrats!


Thank you..They were worth the wait and they sound as good as they look...


----------



## jonathan c

Guarddawg30 said:


> Thank you..They were worth the wait and they sound as good as they look...


🧍‍♂️in front of 🪞when listening?….🤣🤣🤣


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> I have been using 12AT7 / ECC81 tubes via adapters on WA6 (Gen-1) for some time. I have been curious about how WA6 would perform with 6DE7 tubes - for which the WA6 was designed to use. So….with Sylvania 6DE7s…. …._excellent! _I am excited to try the NEC (Japan), Raytheon, and RCA 6DE7s that I have….🙂




Using the intended tubes in the sockets....what has come over you !!


----------



## Guarddawg30

jonathan c said:


> 🧍‍♂️in front of 🪞when listening?….🤣🤣🤣


🤣🤣

Hey I ended up ordering the 12sn7 adapters from the same place that you did...I got a decent of Sylvania 12sn7's...I didn't want to spend too much if I didn't care for them...They actually sound really good...I didn't lose as much gain as I thought I  would...I really like them so far


----------



## David222

The WA6 modified Gen 2 (with 6DE7 sockets) rolling CBS Hytrons 5692 _(adapters)_


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 20, 2022)

Guarddawg30 said:


> 🤣🤣
> 
> Hey I ended up ordering the 12sn7 adapters from the same place that you did...I got a decent of Sylvania 12sn7's...I didn't want to spend too much if I didn't care for them...They actually sound really good...I didn't lose as much gain as I thought I  would...I really like them so far


The 12SN7 has a gain of 20x - same as that of 6SN7. The 13DE7 has a dual gain: 17.5x for triode-1 and 6.0x for triode-2. You shouldn’t lose gain by using 12SN7; you should gain gain (🤣🤣). EDIT:  I really like the Sylvania 12SN7 pair in Linear Tube Audio MZ3!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jonathan c said:


> The 12SN7 has a gain of 20x - same as that of 6SN7. The 13DE7 has a dual gain: 17.5x for triode-1 and 6.0x for triode-2. You shouldn’t lose gain by using 12SN7; you should gain gain (🤣🤣). EDIT:  I really like the Sylvania 12SN7 pair in Linear Tube Audio MZ3!


I was told there wouldn't be any math on this test...


----------



## jonathan c

ColSaulTigh said:


> I was told there wouldn't be any math on this test...


What we have here is a failure to communicate !! 🤔🤣🤣🤣👎


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Using the intended tubes in the sockets....what has come over you !!


There _is _merit to using the intended tubes! I have been delighted so far with the 6DE7s used in WA6 Gen-1. I _still reserve the right to _use 12AT7 / ECC81 tubes in adapters…😤😜.


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> There _is _merit to using the intended tubes! I have been delighted so far with the 6DE7s used in WA6 Gen-1. I _still reserve the right to _use 12AT7 / ECC81 tubes in adapters…😤😜.



Speaking of ECC81s...just got these Foil getters...will be interesting to try them out...pretty sure they are just Philips made - but have only seen Pope in 6SN7 before..


----------



## Guarddawg30

jonathan c said:


> The 12SN7 has a gain of 20x - same as that of 6SN7. The 13DE7 has a dual gain: 17.5x for triode-1 and 6.0x for triode-2. You shouldn’t lose gain by using 12SN7; you should gain gain (🤣🤣). EDIT:  I really like the Sylvania 12SN7 pair in Linear Tube Audio MZ3!


I'm still new to this tube thing and I am still learning cut me some slack 😂😂....


----------



## Basco (Dec 21, 2022)

Guarddawg30 said:


> I'm still new to this tube thing and I am still learning cut me some slack 😂😂....


Never heard about the 12SN7 some Woo folks here use the 13EM7 with adapters.

Heard good things but somtimes humming might occur which keept me from considering these.

Would be interested if the 13EM7s or 12SN7 really offer a better soundstage or tighter bass in regards to the 13DE7s?

Maybe someone knows a good combo with rectifiers?


----------



## RobertSM (Dec 21, 2022)

A write up from uncle Kev...

Regarding Pope, Adzam, Radiotechnique and other companies and brands under the Phillips umbrella 🌂 

https://upscaleaudio.com/pages/philips-holland-factories


----------



## Guarddawg30

Basco said:


> Never heard about the 12SN7 some Woo folks here use the 13EM7 with adapters.
> 
> Heard good things but somtimes humming might occur which keept me from considering these.
> 
> ...


I have not had any problems with the Sylvania 12sn7gt's I purchased...I didn't want to spend a lot on the first pair in case there were issues...I have had zero issues with them..They are quickly turning into my favorite tube...I have them paired with a Brimar rectifier tube...In my opinion it is an awesome pairing...Wide sound stage, clean and detailed...The bass is fast and has a good punch to it and not muddy at all..I have listened with my hd6xx, Focal Elex and Atrium's..I have been listening the most with the Atrium's...It is such a wonderful pairing.


----------



## greenfielda2

Report back to the group for my recent adventrue. After following Audiogon's discussion, recently put on a Synergistic Research Purple Fuse (~$200) for my WA6 SE 2nd Gen. There is a huge improvement across board, even bigger (or rival) the change from stock rectifier to WE422a which is unbelievable! Have to share. My experience matches below summary borrowed from fellow Audiogon 'audiosense':

*"First, do not listen to your music in the first 12 hours.  Then you will begin to be impressed.  Second, the layer of the music, the separation between instruments.  Third, It is for me like there is a big sphere of music in front of me (holographic).  Fourth, each instrument do not interfered with the other, each one has his chance to to bloom easily.  Fifth, the timber of instrument and voice is expanding from the bottom to the top end with greater extension.  Sixth, it is very fascinating and hypnotizing listening session, I do not want to stop listening to this palpable new and impressive music environment.  Seventh, it is a very good upgrade !"*


----------



## Basco

greenfielda2 said:


> Report back to the group for my recent adventrue. After following Audiogon's discussion, recently put on a Synergistic Research Purple Fuse (~$200) for my WA6 SE 2nd Gen. There is a huge improvement across board, even bigger (or rival) the change from stock rectifier to WE422a which is unbelievable! Have to share. My experience matches below summary borrowed from fellow Audiogon 'audiosense':
> 
> *"First, do not listen to your music in the first 12 hours.  Then you will begin to be impressed.  Second, the layer of the music, the separation between instruments.  Third, It is for me like there is a big sphere of music in front of me (holographic).  Fourth, each instrument do not interfered with the other, each one has his chance to to bloom easily.  Fifth, the timber of instrument and voice is expanding from the bottom to the top end with greater extension.  Sixth, it is very fascinating and hypnotizing listening session, I do not want to stop listening to this palpable new and impressive music environment.  Seventh, it is a very good upgrade !"*


Hey great to hear your impressions from the WE 422A. Just curious what did you pay for it? I myself have the opportunity to get a 352 from the first production line (bit costly for 720 €) Have you ever considered the Elrog 5U4Gs. I’m being a bit torned between these two rectifiers. 💡🤔


----------



## greenfielda2

Basco said:


> Hey great to hear your impressions from the WE 422A. Just curious what did you pay for it? I myself have the opportunity to get a 352 from the first production line (bit costly for 720 €) Have you ever considered the Elrog 5U4Gs. I’m being a bit torned between these two rectifiers. 💡🤔


I have WE422a: 1967 x 2, 1957 x 1, 1953 x 1. Impression: tried almost all Dubstep Girl's rectifiers, the final best two are the same as Dubstep named: GEC and WE422a. WE422a is a step better than GEC in terms overall SQ, especially 'neutrality'. Within WE422a by production year, the older the better, 1953 > 1957 > 1967, the differences are 'substantial' or 'quite noticeable'. Paid WE422a $350 - $700 in eBay. Pair of 1967 were local trade and NOS. The other two were not NOS. You run risk by picking up a  bad one if no test results. Seller's feedback history helps.

Highly recommend giving SR purple fuse a try and report back to the group. Worth of trying for ~ $200.


----------



## Basco (Dec 25, 2022)

greenfielda2 said:


> I have WE422a: 1967 x 2, 1957 x 1, 1953 x 1. Impression: tried almost all Dubstep Girl's rectifiers, the final best two are the same as Dubstep named: GEC and WE422a. WE422a is a step better than GEC in terms overall SQ, especially 'neutrality'. Within WE422a by production year, the older the better, 1953 > 1957 > 1967, the differences are 'substantial' or 'quite noticeable'. Paid WE422a $350 - $700 in eBay. Pair of 1967 were local trade and NOS. The other two were not NOS. You run risk by picking up a  bad one if no test results. Seller's feedback history helps.
> 
> Highly recommend giving SR purple fuse a try and report back to the group. Worth of trying for ~ $200.


Happy to hear that the price for the 422A 1952’s seems reasonable for €720. Even if DubStep girls thread for the tubes is very comprehensive I somehow miss feedback for the new tube generations like the *Elrog’s*

Would be great if they can be an update of thread because a lot of people keep considering it as it goes to orientation in terms of tubes for their systems and so far I couldn’t find a comparison for like other ER5U4Gs in the whole thread. Maybe I’ll manage to make a comparison when I get hands on a ER5U4G in January but likely will keep only one of the top tier rectifier. So inbthe end it’s going to be a showdown between WE 422A vs. ER5U4G 🤺

Will definitely give my five cents when I just burned in the Purple Fuse 🟣


----------



## greenfielda2

Basco said:


> Happy to hear that the price for the 422A 1952’s seems reasonable for €720. Even if DubStep girls thread for the tubes is very comprehensive I somehow miss feedback for the new tube generations like the *Elrog’s*
> 
> Would be great if they can be an update of thread because a lot of people keep considering it as it goes to orientation in terms of tubes for their systems and so far I couldn’t find a comparison for like other ER5U4Gs in the whole thread. Maybe I’ll manage to make a comparison when I get hands on a ER5U4G in January but likely will keep only one of the top tier rectifier. So inbthe end it’s going to be a showdown between WE 422A vs. ER5U4G 🤺
> 
> Will definitely give my five cents when I just burned in the Purple Fuse 🟣


I haven't tried the newer tube generations like the Elrog’s. Highly doubt Elrog will beat 60's or 50's GEC and WE422a but would love to see the H2H comparison. Any improvement is an improvement! Small step improvement for human being, big step for auduophile! 😀 When you get to the point of H2H with WE422a, may need penalty shootout - LOL


----------



## Basco (Dec 25, 2022)

greenfielda2 said:


> I haven't tried the newer tube generations like the Elrog’s. Highly doubt Elrog will beat 60's or 50's GEC and WE422a but would love to see the H2H comparison. Any improvement is an improvement! Small step improvement for human being, big step for auduophile! 😀 When you get to the point of H2H with WE422a, may need penalty shootout - LOL


Hey will definitely let the forum know✨ curious what drivers did you like and find suitable with the 422A?


----------



## greenfielda2

Basco said:


> Hey will definitely let the forum know✨ curious what drivers did you like and find suitable with the 422A?


13DE7 from R3EA7 USA? See picture below. No idea. Any suggestion?  Tung-Sol 13DE7  vs. Raytheon 13DE7 vs. Sylvania 13DE7, which one you like the best? Am not aware of any tube rolling for the driver before.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

greenfielda2 said:


> 13DE7 from R3EA7 USA? See picture below. No idea. Any suggestion?  Tung-Sol 13DE7  vs. Raytheon 13DE7 vs. Sylvania 13DE7, which one you like the best? Am not aware of any tube rolling for the driver before.


Those are 15EA7's (in 13EM7 adapters).  Probably some 3rd party generic tubes.


----------



## greenfielda2

ColSaulTigh said:


> Those are 15EA7's (in 13EM7 adapters).  Probably some 3rd party generic tubes.


I have two Westinghouse 13EM7, one is marked 15EA7/13EM7. No tester, probably not paired but will give it a try in a day or two. Also i have 4 Sylvania 13DE7, any idea which ones would be better, 13EM7 or 13DE7?


----------



## jonathan c

greenfielda2 said:


> I have two Westinghouse 13EM7, one is marked 15EA7/13EM7. No tester, probably not paired but will give it a try in a day or two. Also i have 4 Sylvania 13DE7, any idea which ones would be better, 13EM7 or 13DE7?


The Sylvania ‘yellow print’ 13DE7 is an excellent tube for WA6SE (2nd Gen.) The 13EM7 is very good, needs a adapter, and has slightly more gain than the 13DE7 - which _could _raise the noise floor. _I heard_ more dynamics, less ‘compression’ via the 13DE7 than via the 13EM7 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## greenfielda2

jonathan c said:


> The Sylvania ‘yellow print’ 13DE7 is an excellent tube for WA6SE (2nd Gen.) The 13EM7 is very good, needs a adapter, and has slightly more gain than the 13DE7 - which _could _raise the noise floor. _I heard_ more dynamics, less ‘compression’ via the 13DE7 than via the 13EM7 🤷🏻‍♂️.


Excellent, this is exactly what i am looking for! Will try Sylvania yellow print 13DE7 first, followed by Westinghouse 13EM7. Never realized the 'driver' tubes could also be rolled. Will report back my findings soon.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 26, 2022)

greenfielda2 said:


> Excellent, this is exactly what i am looking for! Will try Sylvania yellow print 13DE7 first, followed by Westinghouse 13EM7. Never realized the 'driver' tubes could also be rolled. Will report back my findings soon.


Do not forget the single rectifier tube. I have found that Woo Audio amplifiers which employ tube rectification (WA2, WA6, WA6SE, WA22 - in my current / past use) have sonic contours that are greatly affected by the choice of rectifier tube.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 26, 2022)

•  To @greenfielda2:  the 13DE7 and 13EM7 tubes are each ‘dual triode’ tubes where each triode within is different (unequal).
•  In the 13DE7, the gain for triode 1 is 17.5x; the gain for triode 2 is 6.0x.
•  In the 13EM7, the gain for triode 1 is 64.0x; the gain for triode 2 is 5.4x.
•  With the foregoing differences, sonic differences should be reasonably expected…


----------



## Basco

greenfielda2 said:


> 13DE7 from R3EA7 USA? See picture below. No idea. Any suggestion?  Tung-Sol 13DE7  vs. Raytheon 13DE7 vs. Sylvania 13DE7, which one you like the best? Am not aware of any tube rolling for the driver before.


I tried the Tung-Sols and the Raytheon so far. I prefered the Raytheon better as they have more dynamics. The Tung-Sol were a little compressed to my ears.


----------



## greenfielda2

jonathan c said:


> Do not forget the single rectifier tube. I have found that Woo Audio amplifiers which employ tube rectification (WA2, WA6, WA6SE, WA22 - in my current / past use) have sonic contours that are greatly affected by the choice of rectifier tube.


Agreed. Rolled almost all Dubstep Girl's rectifiers, the final best two are the same as Dubstep named: GEC and WE422a and settled with a 1953 WE422a. Every rectifier rolling made big difference in the SQ or 'sonic contours' for better word, very sensitive. This is truly amazing. Don't expect rolling the driver tube will make similar 'dramatic' change.


----------



## greenfielda2

greenfielda2 said:


> Excellent, this is exactly what i am looking for! Will try Sylvania yellow print 13DE7 first, followed by Westinghouse 13EM7. Never realized the 'driver' tubes could also be rolled. Will report back my findings soon.


Put on 2 Sylvania ‘yellow print’ 13DE7, and have been listensing for couple of hours now. May need more time to 'burn-in'. Initial impression: 1) less gain - increase the volumn from previous 13EM7 12 clock to ~ 1 - 2 now but the noise level is not any higher or noticeable (probably due to Woo Audio's low noise to begin with?), 2) slightly more sweetness and vocal 'texture', micro-dynamic and clarity, 3) overall 'softer' or less 'punching', that's probably expected due to the less gain. It is probably more 'neutral'? The difference is much less than rolling the single rectifier which you can hear the tube's 'characteristics' right away.  Will give more time to listen to current 13DE7 set up. Ordered a matched pair of RCA 13DE7 and do more rolling.


----------



## greenfielda2

jonathan c said:


> •  To @greenfielda2:  the 13DE7 and 13EM7 tubes are each ‘dual triode’ tubes where each triode within is different (unequal).
> •  In the 13DE7, the gain for triode 1 is 17.5x; the gain for triode 2 is 6.0x.
> •  In the 13EM7, the gain for triode 1 is 64.0x; the gain for triode 2 is 5.4x.
> •  With the foregoing differences, sonic differences should be reasonably expected…


These are important facts. With 13EM7's 3 times more gain than 13DE7 for triode 1, some 'sacrifices' or 'fidelity' loss from 13EM7 side are expected. No pain, no gain. The 3X more gain must come with a 'cost'. Don't know if my reasoning is correct or not. Would think 13DE7 is the way to go for true 'fidelity' which is the ultimate goal for an audiophile: truth and the only truth, no artificially inflated 'gain'.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 26, 2022)

greenfielda2 said:


> These are important facts. With 13EM7's 3 times more gain than 13DE7 for triode 1, some 'sacrifices' or 'fidelity' loss from 13EM7 side are expected. No pain, no gain. The 3X more gain must come with a 'cost'. Don't know if my reasoning is correct or not. Would think 13DE7 is the way to go for true 'fidelity' which is the ultimate goal for an audiophile: truth and the only truth, no artificially inflated 'gain'.


•  To _my _thinking, the tube with the higher gain poses the higher chance of overload & of distortion in a given circuit. The tube with the lower gain has more ‘headroom’ before any overload condition is reached. That is displayed as greater dynamic range without hitting a circuit ‘ceiling’ —> overload.
•  This, to _my_ thinking again, should be considered in degrees. If the gain difference, from tube A to tube B, per triode is 2x, there might not be an issue. At 5x, there _might _be an issue - particularly if a recording has a wide dynamic range. When rolling tubes, I try to stay _reasonably close, if possible, to _the parameters of the currently used tube.


----------



## greenfielda2

jonathan c said:


> •  To _my _thinking, the tube with the higher gain poses the higher chance of overload & of distortion in a given circuit. The tube with the lower gain has more ‘headroom’ before any overload condition is reached. That is displayed as greater dynamic range without hitting a circuit ‘ceiling’ —> overload.
> •  This, to _my_ thinking again, should be considered in degrees. If the gain difference, from tube A to tube B, per triode is 2x, there might not be an issue. At 5x, there _might _be an issue - particularly if a recording has a wide dynamic range. When rolling tubes, I try to stay _reasonably close, if possible, to _the parameters of the currently used tube.


Great thinking!! Did some readings on previous posts within this thread. How's your experience with 13FD7? vs. Sylvania yellow print 13DE7? According to previous posts by Astral Abyss "According to the specs, 13EM7 vs 13FD7 is the same tube with a different socket connection", and BobbG55 "I found the 13FD7 gave the SE a “shouting” sound in the highs/ treble." According to your 'theory', it makes sense now since 13FD7 ~ 13EM7 --> 3X more gain in triode 1 --> overload or more distortion in the high end frequency --> this fits perfectly from Woo Audio's perspective because 13EM7 delivers more punching sound and general users would be happy with that. For an audiophile, 13DE7 is probably a better choice.


----------



## jonathan c

greenfielda2 said:


> Great thinking!! Did some readings on previous posts within this thread. How's your experience with 13FD7? vs. Sylvania yellow print 13DE7? According to previous posts by Astral Abyss "According to the specs, 13EM7 vs 13FD7 is the same tube with a different socket connection", and BobbG55 "I found the 13FD7 gave the SE a “shouting” sound in the highs/ treble." According to your 'theory', it makes sense now since 13FD7 ~ 13EM7 --> 3X more gain in triode 1 --> overload or more distortion in the high end frequency --> this fits perfectly from Woo Audio's perspective because 13EM7 delivers more punching sound and general users would be happy with that. For an audiophile, 13DE7 is probably a better choice.


I did not venture towards 13FD7. Because the 13DE7 is an ‘unequal’ dual triode tube (post #4,511), I preferred (ease of mind) to stay strictly in the parameters of the 13DE7 bailiwick, seeking what _I thought _were the best candidates therein.


----------



## greenfielda2

jonathan c said:


> I did not venture towards 13FD7. Because the 13DE7 is an ‘unequal’ dual triode tube (post #4,511), I preferred (ease of mind) to stay strictly in the parameters of the 13DE7 bailiwick, seeking what _I thought _were the best candidates therein.


Agree with your approach. 2nd day on Sylvania yellow print 13DE7, very neutral, pretty happy, except volumn needs to be turned up to 3 clock sometimes. 13DR7 is between 13EM7/13FD7 and 13DE7. May be worth of trying.


----------



## Basco

Just learned that International Servicemaster was a re-seller (re-labeled & boxed) of the major tube manufacturers. Those are Tungsol and Sylvania respectively.


----------



## jonathan c

Basco said:


> Just learned that International Servicemaster was a re-seller (re-labeled & boxed) of the major tube manufacturers. Those are Tungsol and Sylvania respectively.


Quite a few of their tubes (especially rectifier) were Mullard-made.


----------



## jonathan c

greenfielda2 said:


> Agree with your approach. 2nd day on Sylvania yellow print 13DE7, very neutral, pretty happy, except volumn needs to be turned up to 3 clock sometimes.^^ 13DR7 is between 13EM7/13FD7 and 13DE7. May be worth of trying.


^^ Does the DAC in use have a volume adjustment? For the Senn HD-600/6XX and ZMFs (all 300 ohms), I have never passed 12 o’clock. Then again, my DAC output is 2.5V SE and 5.0V BAL.


----------



## jonathan c

With the WA6 (Gen-1), I have been on a ‘literal’ stretch. That is, 6DE7 tubes - rather than 12AT7 tubes with adapters - in the 6DE7 sockets. This time up: Sylvania ‘yellow print’. _Excellent _with Brimar CV1863 fueling the ZMF Verite Open!


----------



## greenfielda2

jonathan c said:


> ^^ Does the DAC in use have a volume adjustment? For the Senn HD-600/6XX and ZMFs (all 300 ohms), I have never passed 12 o’clock. Then again, my DAC output is 2.5V SE and 5.0V BAL.


Yes, DAC is SONY TA-ZH1ES, PREOUT VOL. Forgot that part. 😀 Now i am confused: how to set up the two VOLs? Turn up the VOL in the DAC, and turn down the VOL in WA6 SE? or the other way around? After a quick comparison, it seems better SQ when keeping the DAC VOL relative low and increase the VOL (to 3 clock) in the WA6 SE. In other words, let the WA6 do the heavy lift. Make sense? Rule of thumb?


----------



## greenfielda2

jonathan c said:


> With the WA6 (Gen-1), I have been on a ‘literal’ stretch. That is, 6DE7 tubes - rather than 12AT7 tubes with adapters - in the 6DE7 sockets. This time up: Sylvania ‘yellow print’. _Excellent _with Brimar CV1863 fueling the ZMF Verite Open!


Nice!! I am ~ 24 hrs on the Sylvania yellow print 13DE7 now. Very happy and impressed.  Female vocal shows more texture and intimacy, and piano sounds full and sparkling with traditional tube amp's wetness. Everything seems sweet and listenable. I could be biased since no direct A/B comparison. After one week or so, will put 13EM7 back and do another listening session and see if the comparison is still true.


----------



## jonathan c

greenfielda2 said:


> Yes, DAC is SONY TA-ZH1ES, PREOUT VOL. Forgot that part. 😀 Now i am confused: how to set up the two VOLs? Turn up the VOL in the DAC, and turn down the VOL in WA6 SE? or the other way around? After a quick comparison, it seems better SQ when keeping the DAC VOL relative low and increase the VOL (to 3 clock) in the WA6 SE. In other words, let the WA6 do the heavy lift. Make sense? Rule of thumb?


Go _by ear:_ try DAC volume setting increments of 25%, then use WA6SE volume at each DAC volume setting. Whatever _sounds_ best to you.


----------



## greenfielda2

jonathan c said:


> Go _by ear:_ try DAC volume setting increments of 25%, then use WA6SE volume at each DAC volume setting. Whatever _sounds_ best to you.


Thanks, found low VOL on DAC + WA6 SE VOL 3 clock produced the most neutral sound. Don't know what's other folks' experience?


jonathan c said:


> Go _by ear:_ try DAC volume setting increments of 25%, then use WA6SE volume at each DAC volume setting. Whatever _sounds_ best


----------



## jonathan c

greenfielda2 said:


> Thanks, found low VOL on DAC + WA6 SE VOL 3 clock produced the most neutral sound. Don't know what's other folks' experience?


That depends on whether the DAC in use has fixed or variable output. With Mojo EVO Mystique (2.5v SE / 5.0v BAL), I have rarely been past 12 o’clock on WA6 / WA6SE.


----------



## greenfielda2

jonathan c said:


> That depends on whether the DAC in use has fixed or variable output. With Mojo EVO Mystique (2.5v SE / 5.0v BAL), I have rarely been past 12 o’clock on WA6 / WA6SE.


My DAC, SONY TA-ZH1ES PRE OUT specs: variable/fixed, see below. looks like i am using the variable output? do i have option to use the 'fixed' output?


----------



## David222

greenfielda2 said:


> My DAC, SONY TA-ZH1ES PRE OUT specs: variable/fixed, see below. looks like i am using the variable output? do i have option to use the 'fixed' output?





greenfielda2 said:


> My DAC, SONY TA-ZH1ES PRE OUT specs: variable/fixed, see below. looks like i am using the variable output? do i have option to use the 'fixed' output?



If helpful to you, I think this might be a thread on your unit --> here  Might be useful info in there specific to your Sony's functionality and other's experiences with it.


----------



## greenfielda2

David222 said:


> If helpful to you, I think this might be a thread on your unit --> here  Might be useful info in there specific to your Sony's functionality and other's experiences with it.


Wow, much appreciated, David!! Thought i asked a dumb question. It was actually discussed intensively ~ 10 years ago! Max out the Amp (WA6 SE) VOL pot and use TAZ DAC as a pre-amp.


----------



## greenfielda2

greenfielda2 said:


> Wow, much appreciated, David!! Thought i asked a dumb question. It was actually discussed intensively ~ 10 years ago! Max out the Amp (WA6 SE) VOL pot and use TAZ DAC as a pre-amp.


----------



## David222

greenfielda2 said:


> Wow, much appreciated, David!! Thought i asked a dumb question. It was actually discussed intensively ~ 10 years ago! Max out the Amp (WA6 SE) VOL pot and use TAZ DAC as a pre-amp.



I don’t love the idea of ever maxing the pot - but I really am not familiar with your gear/chain.  Just be very careful with whatever you do. Perhaps consider a dedicated DAC at some point down the road vs pre-amp/DAC 🤷‍♂️

Good luck with it either way


----------



## ColSaulTigh

David222 said:


> I don’t love the idea of ever maxing the pot - but I really am not familiar with your gear/chain.  Just be very careful with whatever you do. Perhaps consider a dedicated DAC at some point down the road vs pre-amp/DAC 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Good luck with it either way


I agree with this.  All you need is to have that DAC reset itself to 100% output and you're gonna fry either your amp, headphones, or ears.


----------



## greenfielda2

David222 said:


> I don’t love the idea of ever maxing the pot - but I really am not familiar with your gear/chain.  Just be very careful with whatever you do. Perhaps consider a dedicated DAC at some point down the road vs pre-amp/DAC 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Good luck with it either way


Thanks!! Since there are 2 Vol pots, will try two different combination with SONY TA-ZH1ES (Pre Out, DAC) serving as 'Pre-Amp: 1) fix WA6 SE Vol at 3 colock, this is slightly less than maxing out the Amp, 2) fix WA6 SE Vol at 12 colock, and see how the SQ goes.


----------



## greenfielda2

ColSaulTigh said:


> I agree with this.  All you need is to have that DAC reset itself to 100% output and you're gonna fry either your amp, headphones, or ears.


Will try different combo and see how it goes. At the moment, it seems the Vol at the DAC (serves as pre-amp) side should not be turned up too high. If too high, it causes higher distortion. Need more time to play around.


----------

